# The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Sheesh. You guys are all














You just seem to live for this party don't ya? (Ok truth be told, it's my favorite weekend of the year too.) I've heard a few rumblings about a thread for this year's party already, so... here it is, earlier than ever before.







I mean, it's only what, 7 months away?
After reading the poll etc, the date looks like it will be May 30 - June 1, 2008. So mark your calendars, finish your projects early* this year, and roll towards Ohio at the end of May.
*by early I mean, use a deadline of May 1st, so you've got time to work out the bugs.








This year I'm going to try and have a separate thread for all the truly important info such as hotel rooms / directions / etc so nobody has to go searching through 180+ pages to find what they need to know. Maybe I can even sweet talk Paul into letting us keep it as one of those important "always at the top" threads.








Let the discussions begin!
Oh, here's an old pic for some inspiration:








and DON'T FORGET YOUR DUCK! LOL!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Sweet.
I've got 7 months to stock up on ducks and zipties then


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*

The Cincy thread is going to have *seven* months to grow?
Well... time to become a post whore


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (cholland_)*

*buys new keyboard*


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*

Can't wait!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*

Woo hoo!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

this will get good...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Cincy!
























BE THERE!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_*by early I mean, use a deadline of May 1st, so you've got time to work out the bugs.

















May 1st is when I get the car _out_ of storage.
I need to swap tranny, get new axles, replace front brakes, sand it, paint it, replace the headliner, install new radio.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mtl-Marc)*

I am definitely in!!!







Started collecting parts..so hopefully my baby will be ready!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
*by early I mean, use a deadline of May 1st, so you've got time to work out the bugs.









I for one will be at cincy with a Scirocco that has not been to Ohio before







and this car will be ready by May


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (53BGTX)*

I've never been able to make it out to Cincy before since it's so far away. But I've suddenly had a brilliant idea! My girlfriend is currently applying to grad schools, and one of them happens to be in Ohio. This means that she will want to visit the campus, which means goign to Ohio. She has also mentioned many times that she would love to go on a long road trip in the scirocco. I think I've got a good date in mind for when we should be rolling through Ohio!







I might actually be able to make it to Cincy '08!!!!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*

No sob stories this year.







The Unicorn will be there!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Maybe I can even sweet talk Paul into letting us keep it as one of those important "always at the top" threads.










Oooooh BABY!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_No sob stories this year.









yea im making sure i ask off for this like 6 monthes in advance


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_
yea im making sure i ask off for this like 6 monthes in advance









I just put in for the time off 7 months in advance


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (16VScirrocco88)*









*I'll be there in this pig ^^*








*or maybe this little piggy ^^*
300hp Kias anyone?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_I've never been able to make it out to Cincy before since it's so far away.

You could always caravan with RoccoRacer, he made that drive last year and I think is up for doing it again.


----------



## 1FLiGLi (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_








*I'll be there in this pig ^^*








*or maybe this little piggy ^^*
300hp Kias anyone?










I'll see your 300HP Kia and raise you a 340HP Kia...Avant!


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*

Ok, been getting the garage cleared so I can get one of the two in so I can start working towrds Cincy with no Kia this year. Looks like the BBS car will make the return and then we'll shoot for the 79 Callaway in a year or two.
I still got LOTS to do. I better get back in the garage...








Woo Hoo!!!! CINCY '08
Dave


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (xavsbud)*

Damn. Victors near naked and in a cold garage. BUT. I have been working toward Cincy 2008 since Jul 07.
I have no life..... Can you tell?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (xavsbud)*

































I can't wait.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Damn. Victors near naked and in a cold garage. 

Spousal abuse! What the hell did voctor do to you?
Oh... right, victor is a car.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (G-rocco)*

Moar pictures!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (scirocco*joe)*

The Holy Land...








Can't get enough...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Rocco_julie)*









Brisket!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mtl-Marc)*

I think I'll go again


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

It's been six hours.
...+1


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

whore bump whore bump


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I'm in!
At this rate, it's anyone's guess as to _what _I'll be driving next year!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_I'm in!
At this rate, it's anyone's guess as to _what _I'll be driving next year!

It had better be a Scirocco ya pansy!








Maybe I'll not be such a dumbass and miss the caravan through Ohio this year. Maybe I'll also say hi to SciroccoJoe in person instead of just talking to him on the phone. (more like yelling on the phone after his "mufflerectomy" incident.)








Brendan


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Victor SHOULD be ready. 








IF we can just get through this damn winter


_Modified by Rocco_julie at 4:41 PM 11-27-2007_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Victor SHOULD be ready. 








IF we can just get through this damn winter

I hope so. We've been waiting!


----------



## ROBZUK (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

We'll be there, Nazi in tow and Chewman and Benny in Da monsta!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_I'm in!
At this rate, it's anyone's guess as to _what _I'll be driving next year!

Dry, dry, dry. No rain in the forecast for the first week-end of June. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

And here's our first post-whore report:

_Quote »_
scirocco*joe 4 
Mtl-Marc 4 
mr lee 2 
G-rocco 2 
vwdaun 2 
Rocco_julie 2 
cholland_ 2 
saddest6day66 2 


Of course, this post brings me up to 3, but Scirocco Joe and MTl-Marc are still in the lead


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_And here's our first post-whore report:
Of course, this post brings me up to 3, but Scirocco Joe and MTl-Marc are still in the lead
















already page 2










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 5:36 PM 11-27-2007_


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

I've got my car back from the paint shop and I actually have some money. I'm going this year(which is next year, since the conversation is so early).


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (CALAWAYMK2)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks Daun for starting this early


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

wow.. that 'R' is really getting down.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

I will be making the trip again next year hopefully with new wheels 
:hint greg you have 7 months to finish the wheels


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I will be making the trip again next year hopefully with new wheels 
:hint greg you have 7 months to finish the wheels
















Refinishing 7-slots? You had better rewire Greg's ENTIRE car in return.
Right, Greg?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Whose ROGE
R?


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_

























These are too funny. you guys need more to do and less time on the interwebby thingy...


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_And here's our first post-whore report:
Of course, this post brings me up to 3, but Scirocco Joe and MTl-Marc are still in the lead









I was just looking at my post count. Maybe now I can finally use this thread to crest that ever illusive 1000 post count. never thought I would be anywhere close. Of course, i'll have to post alot more often than my daily average suggests. Could be fun though...


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

I sit here, looking at the posts and the neat web graphics and think, "You guys are whacked".
But then, I have visited this page about 20 times since Daun posted it.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

Just figured I should peek my head in and say Im in








And also it wouldn't be a Cincy Thread without me








*Whore Away*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

At least you have plenty of keyboards.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
These are too funny. you guys need more to do and less time on the interwebby thingy...









no kidding. It WAS funny on dialup though, first it was S, then SC CC, then I waited and waited and scanned the text below, someone mentioned the R was getting down, then it appeared and I was wondering what ROG R IS OR was gonna be...Whheeeeeee, Cincy thread. And BTW,m the post whore award was a one timer for Spinney because he was SO deserving. I may come up with a different Cincy thread award this year. But continue on with the usual whoring, I may find an ancient keyboard for ya. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

It's kinda funny, I always thought contect was better than count, but that ^^^ is just funny stuff...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
...I may find an ancient keyboard for ya. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif









AKA a typewriter.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
AKA a typewriter.

















If you think I'm hauling a heavy old Underwood 8 hours south in my "lightweight" car, you are nuts. I need to weigh it down with tools instead! Unless.....(hmmm, ideas hatching...) And what the hell is POST WHORES ITE supposed to mean?


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Victor SHOULD be ready.

Victor will be, well.....VICTORIOUS!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I think I have to wait till page 7 to get an accurate posting page count guess going again like last year.
Somebody tell 85roccoZ400 that his thread is back!!!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I walked out of the damp garage and out into the elements; over the small, brown car in the driveway. The wind was blowing fiercely as the sharpening cold hit my face and the gusting snow melted against my forehead. I put my hood over my hair and rolled the cover from the trunk over the roof, and tucked it down under towards the cement.
I completely the task, and as I walked towards the warmth and safety of my home, I heard a tired whisper from under the gray of the cover. I turned back in response the faint murmur, and it repeated itself. I leaned it closer to hear. "Is it Cincy yet?", the brown car under the cover asked me, with a glimer in his eye.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
AKA a typewriter.

















I think I have one of those sitting in storage somewhere. If you really need it, I could look








Nice boat anchors, they are...
Dave


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

cant wait, first cincy, hopefully some of my plans for the car will be done by then.
def pumped for an eastcoasters cruise out there. keep me updated as the planning of this materializes


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

We need more south eastern cars for the caravan...








Dave


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_








*I'll be there in this pig ^^*


I LOVE this car. <drool>


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks Daun for starting this early









No problem. I aim to please ya know. I was shocked though that this thread is already two pages and it's not even been a day yet.
Post whores. All of ya's.








Scirocco content: I drove Dieter today, turned over 99k miles to boot. Too bad snow will be flying soon.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Well, we need some Scirocco content.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

cant wait. yay posts


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Refinishing 7-slots? You had better rewire Greg's ENTIRE car in return.
Right, Greg?

Uh, Roger's been my 'wiring guy' for quite a while now. Counting the Xm favors he throws my way I more than owe him by now.
'Course, that doesn't sop me from thinking of new wiring projects for us (meaning him) Hello, subwoofer in my Jetta!

_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_I walked out of the damp garage and out into the elements; over the small, brown car in the driveway. 
The wind was blowing fiercely as the sharpening cold hit my face and the gusting snow melted against my forehead. 
I put my hood over my hair and rolled the cover from the trunk over the roof, and tucked it down under towards the cement.
I completely the task, and as I walked towards the warmth and safety of my home,
I heard a tired whisper from under the gray of the cover. I turned back in response the faint murmur, and it repeated itself. 
I leaned it closer to hear. "Is it Cincy yet?", the brown car under the cover asked me, with a glimer in his eye. 

Goddamn, that's poetic. Cath, can we have a 'poetic license' award at cincy? I nominate this post.

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
No problem. I aim to please ya know. 

Oh do you now?







*smirk*

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
If you think I'm hauling a heavy old Underwood 8 hours south in my "lightweight" car, you are nuts. I need to weigh it down with *BEER* instead! Unless.....(hmmm, ideas hatching...) And what the hell is POST WHORES ITE supposed to mean?

Fixed. I can't wait to try some Fin Du Monde or some of that 10w-40 beer you keep drunkposting about..


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

This is how I imagine the dialogue in this thread:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Quote, originally posted by vwdaun » 
No problem. I aim to please ya know. 


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Oh do you now?







*smirk*

Ooooooh do you REALLY want me to go there???


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_This is how I imagine the dialogue in this thread:


Ell-Oh-Ell ! It almost looks photoshopped to have so many people in it


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_whore bump whore bump


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*









Mmm, Cincy


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

3 pages/day, times 6 months... are we looking at over 550 pages here?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

It will be *The*Most*Epic* thread in all of Scirocco forum.. or even vortex, history.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Damn, that black 16V is one fine looking car.








It would be kind of cool if some other northern New Englanders and even Maritime Province Canadians joined our little caravan through upstate NY.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

Well I sure hope Victor is ready so you can keep up with us this year.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

I hope to have some persuasion in getting this car back to Cincy '08. Maybe with a different wrencher it'll actully make it.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

But I'm likely to roll in with this:








Its Gramp's 78 Ford that my brother bought from Gram after Gramps passed. I'm buying it from my bro to restore in memory of Gramps. This is what I sold my roc for. Or the Golf of course, if its not in pieces being painted and rebuilt.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

Oh and I have to catch up to all you posters somehow!!
BTW 5 yrs w/o a roc at Cincy, Here comes the Kia award!!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_It will be *The*Most*Epic* thread in all of Scirocco forum.. or even vortex, history.


I believe the "chit chat" thread in the PNW forum has had to be re-started several times because it got too long for the vortex servers and was causing problems. I propose we aim to beat that by completely crashing the servers (only temporarily of course) through ridiculously high overall posts combined with ridiculously high posts per second. or something like that. umm... yeah. +1 for me anyway


----------



## Solicom (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

I plan to attend this year, with any luck I actually will!
I have two cars to choose from so one of them has to be working.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Well I sure hope Victor is ready so you can keep up with us this year.









Just needs some rubber, wiring, glass and Ohhh yeah... Paint.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Posting from I-380 in Iowa.
Not only that, Here's a Cincy pic.








PLUS:
I'm gonna see Daun in OH today, So it's like an early Mini-Cincy!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Solicom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Solicom* »_I plan to attend this year, with any luck I actually will!
I have two cars to choose from so one of them has to be working. 


THAT has got to be the funniest thing I've seen on here YET! I have two as well, one currently broken, the other, well, its gonna be WAY broken before too awful long. Oh, I guess I have three, I can drive the Scirocco IV and you can all make fun of me. It's the only VW that even VWers don't like. She can't help that she's well, Rubenesque

















Modified by punchbug at 4:39 AM 11-28-2007[/IMG]


_Modified by punchbug at 4:13 PM 11-28-2007_


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Solicom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Solicom* »_I plan to attend this year, with any luck I actually will!
I have two cars to choose from so one of them has to be working. 

Based on all that are planning to come for the first time this year, it should be a record crowd. Hope all can make it and with a record number of Sciroccos the back yard art will need a new twist...
Already thinking of a plan to share with Daun....


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

First post whore count of the day and I am actually on the list for the first time ever... Woo Hoo...
User Posts 
Mtl-Marc 9 
xavsbud 7 
G-rocco 6 
16VScirrocco88 5 
scirocco*joe 5 
cholland_ 4 
Rocco_julie 4 
vwdaun 4 
timbo2132 3 
Rocco_crossing 3 
punchbug 3


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Day two!
My only goal is to actually own a page this year.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Cincy content!
Trailer queen award winner:

Favorite Kia:

Shameless plug of my '81, probably will be running as a gasser for at least another year:









Brendan


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

woo hoo!!! just schedule the weekend off for this!






















do people camp or are you all like the Audi crowd and stay at plush hotels






















I will have a case of special Scirocco Home brew

















_Modified by Morio at 10:51 AM 11-28-2007_


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
I will have a case or special Scirocco Home brew
















hmm... now I'm intrigued!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
hmm... now I'm intrigued!
















sshhh.... I brew a German Hefe and call it a scirocco brew


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
sshhh.... I brew a German Hefe and call it a scirocco brew









Well now that's just plain awesome.








I haven't had the time for a homebrew since last winter. Perhaps it's time to get a holiday ale going before it's too late


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_This is how I imagine the dialogue in this thread:









WHAT??? is that supposed to mean there Timbo? Does that dialogue always include 
myself [email protected]@ning you guys?
Butting in?
Working on my car while you guys chat?
Showing you my assets?
Streaching?
Not participating?
or just maybe being antisocial?








el t


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

yeah, virtual cincy


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_This is how I imagine the dialogue in this thread:









I was sitting there and this EXACTLY how the dialogue went!
Roger: Do you smell something?
Jeff: Yeah! It's awful!
Josh: It wasn't me.
Brian: Oh god! That smells like ass!
Rob: Josh, was that you?
Josh: I said it wasn't me!
Joe: I think it was Tony.
Jeff: If it was Tony, he deserves a Cincy award!
Mikey B: I think I saw Roger's hair move.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
WHAT??? is that supposed to mean there Timbo? Does that dialogue always include 
myself [email protected]@ning you guys?
Butting in?
Working on my car while you guys chat?
Showing you my assets?
Streaching?
Not participating?
or just maybe being antisocial?








el t

You forgot shaking your money maker


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_









Anyone else notice that the ladies are hanging on Mikey Bee again? Lucky guy.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Anyone else notice that the ladies are hanging on Mikey Bee again? Lucky guy.

That's only because I wasn't there


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Anyone else notice that the ladies are hanging on Mikey Bee again? Lucky guy.

And you've got the 'Hey! What are you looking at? You lookin' at me?" face youself Joe...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
And you've got the 'Hey! What are you looking at? You lookin' at me?" face youself Joe...









I was all like, "What the heck is Timbo...oh. Taking a picture of me with a dumb face on."
Whoops!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
That's only because I wasn't there









Hey! _I'm _the one that runs the self esteem boosters club around here!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Posting from I-380 in Iowa.
Not only that, Here's a Cincy pic.








PLUS:
I'm gonna see Daun in OH today, So it's like an early Mini-Cincy!









It dissappoints me that I didn't get a call Timbo! But I may be caravaning rather than cruising alone this year.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

But did you also notice, that not one of those girls has moved in those pics?
I think they are cardboard cut outs. Hummmm come to think of it, no one else has either....
Stranger & stranger....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Hey! _I'm _the one that runs the self esteem boosters club around here!









It's my turn... boost my self esteem!
(ok that sounds naughtier than I intended)


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Well now that's just plain awesome.








I haven't had the time for a homebrew since last winter. Perhaps it's time to get a holiday ale going before it's too late

Yeah, I had promised homebrew last year and it did not get done in time. Sweet, possibly two homebrews at Cincy next year! I also want to start a holiday brew- not only for the holidays but we're moving at the end of December so gotta have something to christen the new place.








Brendan


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Yeah, I had promised homebrew last year and it did not get done in time. Sweet, possibly two homebrews at Cincy next year! I also want to start a holiday brew- not only for the holidays but we're moving at the end of December so gotta have something to christen the new place.








Brendan


Wonderful!! The more homebrew the better














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_

Wonderful!! The more homebrew the better














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for homebrew









Owned


















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 3:09 PM 11-28-2007_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_do people camp or are you all like the Audi crowd and stay at plush hotels























Usually both. Some stay at the local hotel, others hit a local campground. I'm sure eventually someone will take up the camping thread torch.


----------



## 1FLiGLi (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_But did you also notice, that not one of those girls has moved in those pics?
I think they are cardboard cut outs. Hummmm come to think of it, no one else has either....
Stranger & stranger....

Uhh, Julie...
Those are still pictures. NOT moving pictures. People and things tend not to move in still pictures.
I think you need to get out of the paint booth...the fumes are starting to affect you







.
FLi


----------



## 1FLiGLi (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Usually both. Some stay at the local hotel, others hit a local campground. I'm sure eventually someone will take up the camping thread torch.

Hey Daun--
Can you show us how to pitch a tent???
Oh...
Wait...
That came out wrong...








FLi


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (1FLiGLi)*

i think im just gonna sleep in the hotel parking lot this year....


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i think im just gonna sleep in the hotel parking lot this year.... 

It was a great place to hang out last year.








The after party was very cool!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
It was a great place to hang out last year.







The after party was very cool!









ha, nice. still cant wait. and ill be 21 in less than a month







...meaning ill be 21 by the time of cincy...







...meaning.... carnage







?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
It was a great place to hang out last year.







The after party was very cool!









agreed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

It wouldn't be cincy w/o the martini kit...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
agreed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I missed this one.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

The parking lot party scene:


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
It was a great place to hang out last year.







The after party was very cool!









The hotel is nice and the food is pretty good. Daun & Co. recommended a great place for breakfast on Saturday that was up the street from the hotel. 
Oh, Crap! PCD settin' in...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
ha, nice. still cant wait. and ill be 21 in less than a month







...meaning ill be 21 by the time of cincy...







...meaning.... carnage







?

Even if you weren't mrs bigtavo would insist you have a







beer


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Someone is missing from this thread :








.... paging Carl


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_Someone is missing from this thread :








.... paging Carl









His car is so







.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
His car is so







.

It's the he-zy!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
His car is so







.

seriously wish my car could look that sick


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
seriously wish my car could look that sick









A lot of time, a lot of money and a good skill set and ANY car can look like that.
I'd like my car to look like Ben Harders, but in Mars red. Ohh and his engine too... Ohhh and his driving skills... And....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_
A lot of time, a lot of money and a good skill set and ANY car can look like that.
I'd like my car to look like Ben Harders, but in Mars red. Ohh and his engine too... Ohhh and his driving skills... And....









i hear ya...i wish it could look like that, but at the same time, i dont think we can have 2 ginster sciroccos running around


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i hear ya...i wish it could look like that, but at the same time, i dont think we can have 2 ginster sciroccos running around









It's ok - you have ginster edition headlights


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
It's ok - you have ginster edition headlights









yep...and i will put money down that everyone who rides near me with em on will give me grief about em


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
It's ok - you have ginster edition headlights










What are those? Yellow head lights?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_The parking lot party scene:


I think I was sleeping then...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_It will be *The*Most*Epic* thread in all of Scirocco forum.. or even vortex, history.

With a good buzz going this early, hopefully we'll get the most Sciroccos evar to show up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Marc, marc, marc...
three posts in a row? I think that's cheating your way to the post whore award.
In Karmann-built vehicle related news, I'm going to pick up a *third* nineonefour engine this week!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I think I was sleeping then... 

I was, too and I wasn't too happy about it, but I had to get up early and drive 9 hours to perform in a regional band competition. (luckily, we won!). Poor Mr. Bee had to pass on the fun, as well.
This year, I hope to clear out Friday through Monday on my schedule, so I can make the morning drive, if even in a Kia and not have to worry about whether or not I get home late.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Marc, marc, marc...
three posts in a row? I think that's cheating your way to the post whore award.


Chris, Chris, Chris...
Three separate answers to three separate questions. We prefer thing to be done nice and clear here today.










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 7:45 PM 11-28-2007_


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

And how many posts is this for me?
<scirocco content>
I spoke to the guy who will spray the car today. I have a few bad spots (waves) that need to be cleaned up. ARRGGHH


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
What are those? Yellow head lights? 

euro headlights, sprayed yellow lenses, 3000k HIDs....uber yellow


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_









Saving gas drafting the semi?


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
euro headlights, sprayed yellow lenses, 3000k HIDs....uber yellow









those headlights look great on your rocco http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_The parking lot party scene:


























Damn! I'm gonna have to make this "after party" scene. If I can stay awake long enough.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_









COMING THIS CINCY.... UBER Yellow V Uber whiteness...
















Give me a break, I've been working on a final paper all week!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_Someone is missing from this thread :








.... paging Carl









Funny, I was wondering where he was this evening myself. Yo Carl!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_The parking lot party scene:

























looks like I will be at the Hotel!!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
those headlights look great on your rocco http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thank you... kinda love/hate for most...i like em...just waitng on my first ticket for em.








good lord page five already?!?!?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_I'd like my car to look like Ben Harders, but in Mars red.

Julie, I want your car to look better than Ben Harder's. It's a great car don't get me wrong, but it's, well, a good 10-foot car. It sees a lot of hard use, and it's beginning to show it's age a little. (It's just gone to sleep for the winter in the hangar next to Dieter too.)
Hard to believe that this *is* in fact the same car isn't it?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

^^^^^
NUTZ!
another post


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Hard to believe that this *is* in fact the same car isn't it?

















That would explain the few ripples I've noticed over the years. No, offense to Ben though as I stille drool over its beauty and power every year.
I really need to be able to be on here more often!!


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*

Quote, originally posted by MK1roccin77 » 
I've never been able to make it out to Cincy before since it's so far away. 

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
You could always caravan with RoccoRacer, he made that drive last year and I think is up for doing it again.
 
Ya I would love to have some company in my rear view mirror.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_Quote, originally posted by MK1roccin77 » 
I've never been able to make it out to Cincy before since it's so far away. 

Ya I would love to have some company in my rear view mirror. 

Sounds like a PNW caravan is definitely in order


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Julie, I want your car to look better than Ben Harder's. It's a great car don't get me wrong, but it's, well, a good 10-foot car. It sees a lot of hard use, and it's beginning to show it's age a little. (It's just gone to sleep for the winter in the hangar next to Dieter too.)
Hard to believe that this *is* in fact the same car isn't it?

















That was Bens car? OMG. He did do a good job!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

Here's out post-whore snapshot so far:
Mtl-Marc 15 
G-rocco 12 
scirocco*joe 9 
frd206 9 
xavsbud 9 
Rocco_julie 8 
vwdaun 8 
cholland_ 7 
MK1roccin77 7 
Rocco_crossing 6 
mr lee 5 
Morio 5 
16VScirrocco88 5 
bigtavo 4


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

i just want to be able to wear shorts and hang out in the warm weather... winter is bumming me out already


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Here's out post-whore snapshot so far:
Mtl-Marc 15 
G-rocco 12 
scirocco*joe 9 
frd206 9 
xavsbud 9 
Rocco_julie 8 
vwdaun 8 
cholland_ 7 
MK1roccin77 7 
Rocco_crossing 6 
mr lee 5 
Morio 5 
16VScirrocco88 5 
bigtavo 4 


I'm falling drastically behind.... looks like I've got some whoring to do


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_i just want to be able to wear shorts and hang out in the warm weather... winter is bumming me out already









5 months to go before spring.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
5 months to go before spring.









this is not the countdown to spring thread. everything should be based on cincy time here.
Spring starts in cincy - 2 months


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_i just want to be able to wear shorts and hang out in the warm weather... winter is bumming me out already









Wanna caravan down to the big Southern Florida gtg in January?
Call it a pre-cincy shakedown cruise


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

hibernation


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Wanna caravan down to the big Southern Florida gtg in January?
Call it a pre-cincy shakedown cruise

when in january is that?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

mr lee is catching up on the posts with a picture filled torrent


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_It wouldn't be cincy w/o the martini kit...









Where is the color pic with some "other" martini glasses?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_hibernation









Warm and dry.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Here's out post-whore snapshot so far:
Mtl-Marc 15 
G-rocco 12 
scirocco*joe 9 
frd206 9 
xavsbud 9 
Rocco_julie 8 
vwdaun 8 
cholland_ 7 
MK1roccin77 7 
Rocco_crossing 6 
mr lee 5 
Morio 5 
16VScirrocco88 5 
bigtavo 4 


Not like I am going to make a dent on posting this year.....but not even 4? crap are this daily #'s?
t


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Wanna caravan down to the big Southern Florida gtg in January?
Call it a pre-cincy shakedown cruise

Greg is probably referring to this on Feb. 9, 2008 :
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3488206


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_ 
Greg is probably referring to this on Feb. 9, 2008 :
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3488206 









son of a....ill be back at school by that point.







and ill prob have to take the LSAT that weekend








florida or new york in february? where would i rather be?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Where is the color pic with some "other" martini glasses?









I keep those martini glasses in the cabinet, so I use them more often http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
But perhaps a photo shoot of a certain Mars Red car with Mars Red Martini glasses is in order....
Will have to wait for snow to have maximum impact.

_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_ 
Greg is probably referring to this on Feb. 9, 2008 :
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3488206 









That's the one! We'll have to see what's happening in the job/school situatiuon then.. but it;d be a nice mid-winter roadtrip getaway.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Wanna caravan down to the big Southern Florida gtg in January?
Call it a pre-cincy shakedown cruise

hmmm that sounds like fun, maybe ill trailer my car until we get south enough where the snow is gone?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

SFLGTG... meh ... start your own thread








(you know i love you guys)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_mr lee is catching up on the posts with a picture filled torrent









Mr Lee is a known whore


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Mr Lee is a known whore
















Strong words there..... mr. helper to international Lion-knapping


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Strong words there..... mr. helper to international Lion-knapping









I don't know about no huge lion


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I don't know about no huge lion









Huge enough Sprinter was in on it too


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_

Huge enough Sprinter was in on it too









^^Good Sprinter^^








^^Bad Sprinter^^
** Actual Cincy East Coast Whore Caravan Footage (C)








182 Days till CINCY!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Cincy)*

Come so you can get DUCKED!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Huge enough Sprinter was in on it too


I don't know about no Sprinter either.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Come so you can get DUCKED!










Yeah! More Ducks!
Oh yeah, I forgot...


















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:40 PM 11-29-2007_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Marc, you forgot something:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Scirocc*owned*.








I am definitely bored at work today.
Also, I have estimated 72% of my posts in this thread will in some way exclaim that I am, in fact, bored at work.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









I will be selling this as a t-shirt this year.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
I will be selling this as a t-shirt this year. 

What, you need to drum up _more _fans of your wife?! We all think she's awesome already!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
What, you need to drum up _more _fans of your wife?! We all think she's awesome already!









so does VWOA


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
What, you need to drum up _more _fans of your wife?! We all think she's awesome already!
















I'll be watching you.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_







I'll be watching all of you.









wait....

_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_







I'll be watching all of you.

I was right the 1st time.








High Jeff. I'll take 1 Cindy shirt.... XL 'husky' size please.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

I have not a duck


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_I have not a duck









Get thee to Cincy!
We're waiting for you


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Get thee to Cincy!
We're waiting for you









mobile duck farm. no, PETA hasnt gotten wind of it yet


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

any cheese for all those quackers?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

Wait do not forget about the ever popular parts for sale out of the trunk of a scirocco Bazar!








http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Wait do not forget about the ever popular parts for sale out of the trunk of a scirocco Bazar!








http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

I would buy a set of headlamp louvers!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

^^^^^
christmas in ju...ne?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
I would buy a set of headlamp louvers!!









those have probably been exhausted by now


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

is it time for cincy yet?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_is it time for cincy yet?

Not yet, but here is more louvers!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
those have probably been exhausted by now


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Yeah! More Ducks!
Oh yeah, I forgot...

















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:40 PM 11-29-2007_

I didn't get no duckie


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_
I didn't get no duckie









just put one on your car yourself....thats what i did


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_
A lot of time, a lot of money and a good skill set and ANY car can look like that.
I'd like my car to look like Ben Harders, but in Mars red. Ohh and his engine too... Ohhh and his driving skills... And....









I think there are several of us that have that same wish. If only I had the time, money and skills...


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Julie, I want your car to look better than Ben Harder's. It's a great car don't get me wrong, but it's, well, a good 10-foot car. It sees a lot of hard use, and it's beginning to show it's age a little. (It's just gone to sleep for the winter in the hangar next to Dieter too.)
Hard to believe that this *is* in fact the same car isn't it?








Ok, now I have hope. I had never seen the before pictures. I had jsut assumed that it was still that pristine from new. 
Dave


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

wait a minute... so now we can just quote previous posts in the thread to add to our whoringness??


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_
I didn't get no duckie









There were serveral of us who didn't. Greg must not have liked some of us?!?!?!?
Hey Greg... Buddy ole pal, coolest guy at Cincy other than Daun... oh, and Carl... and...


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_wait a minute... so now we can just quote previous posts in the thread to add to our whoringness??









Just catching up on the days reading. Some of us work ya know...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_Ok, now I have hope. I had never seen the before pictures. I had jsut assumed that it was still that pristine from new.

Nope. This pic was taken a couple years before Ben bought it. It was in Columbus, and the guy had 3 Mk 1 roccos for sale, although this one was spoken for. Fast forward a couple years, Ben / Matt M / and I were on our way home from Pittsburgh and detoured to Youngstown to check out an Mk 1 for sale.... it had been painted gray, with a complete *brand new* H&R Coilover suspension and the original 1.6. But there were a couple interior details that made me realize it was the same car. Ben went back and retrieved it a couple weeks later.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Nope. This pic was taken a couple years before Ben bought it. It was in Columbus, and the guy had 3 Mk 1 roccos for sale, although this one was spoken for. Fast forward a couple years, Ben / Matt M / and I were on our way home from Pittsburgh and detoured to Youngstown to check out an Mk 1 for sale.... it had been painted gray, with a complete *brand new* H&R Coilover suspension and the original 1.6. But there were a couple interior details that made me realize it was the same car. Ben went back and retrieved it a couple weeks later.

Just ask Daun if you want to sort out your car's family ties. And I'm not even on the whore list. Must be because my name means "purity". I couldn't believe it when I saw it was up to page six already! You guys are nuts







but so am I


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Just ask Daun if you want to sort out your car's family ties. And I'm not even on the whore list. Must be because my name means "purity". I couldn't believe it when I saw it was up to page six already! You guys are nuts







but so am I









Speaking of that, I got an email the other day from the guy that was the owner of the BBS car when it was built by Neuspeed for the catalog. I still have to return a call to him. (Tod if you're reading this, i will give you a call back, haven't forgotten about you.) I found out that at one point the Neuspeed BBS car had a Oettinger motor in it. Oh, to have one of those laying around to throw back in there...
Dave


----------



## ROBZUK (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Get thee to Cincy!
We're waiting for you









Hold onto the babypoo green one for the deezel.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (ROBZUK)*

30 minutes without a post?!?!....problem rectified


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Muaahaa!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I wonder if Greg will duck the truck if I bring it this year? I will whore more later tonight or tomorrow. I have to go finish my paper and print it now!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_any cheese for all those quackers?









Ducks don't eat cheese.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Scirocc*owned*.








I am definitely bored at work today.
Also, I have estimated 72% of my posts in this thread will in some way exclaim that I am, in fact, bored at work.

Off from work for four days now. Heading south in a few hours for some fun parts gathering run.








oh snap, again I forgot this...



















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 9:12 PM 11-29-2007_


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Sounds like a PNW caravan is definitely in order









If you are in that makes three cars leaving for Washington. One is an 84 gti though, at least it's an MK1.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Ducks don't eat cheese.









but they do drink automotive fluids?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Ducks don't eat cheese.









If I had a duck, it would like cheese.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Damn, I keep getting so close to owning a page but yet so far. And Marc? thats like your 3rd already!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
If I had a duck, it would like cheese.










That would be a screwed up duck you'd have because ducks don't eat cheese.










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 9:44 PM 11-29-2007_


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

coilovers showed up today!!! Hopefully I will put them on before Cincy!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_coilovers showed up today!!! Hopefully I will put them on before Cincy!
















the race is on: im gonna blow my xmas money on coils [and control arms, and bushings, and ball joints....and parts4vws will be happy]... if i dont have coils on by cincy, i will be PISSED







i want my car LOW


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

It's time for Timbo's page seven predictions!!
<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
So - in *THREE* full days, we have 216 (old thread had 218 in Four days) posts, and 1756 views.
That's an average of about 72 (old thread was 55) posts a day and about 585 views.
We have 183 (old thread had 133) days left until cincy. That means that at the current posting rate, there will be *13,176 posts* (Old thread prediction was 7,535 posts), (that's about *377 pages* (old thread prediction was 218 pages - it's at 7 right now) and 107,055 views (Old thread prediction was 76,720 views.
The old thread is actually at 184 Pages, and 6424 posts!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

Right now my list of things to do before Cincy include:
-new strut mounts
-new wheel bearings (car is undriveable right now because I've let the front left one get so bad...)
-rust repair around the rear wheel arches
-paint and install my body kit
-new windshield
I think that's all (but I'm sure there's more). Too bad its too friggin' cold outside!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Right now my list of things to do before Cincy include:
-


I think all I really need to do is unbend my metal front and rear spoilers!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Right now my list of things to do before Cincy include:


-new strut mounts
-new control arms
-new balljoints
-new suspension bushings
-coilovers
-shifter bushings/rebuild
-install WORKING front speakers
-hardwire CB radio
-seats? [if i find some]
-new wheels[if they present themselves]
-anything else that comes along

7 months?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I think all I really need to do is unbend my metal front and rear spoilers!









Finally!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Off from work for four days now. Heading south in a few hours for some fun parts gathering run.








oh snap, again I forgot this...











Don't forget to give a shout if you're near Philly. Oh, and have I mentioned how cool it is to be responding to the Cincy thread on my iPhone?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

ps. I'm a whore. Ask a anyone.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_ps. I'm a whore. Ask a anyone. 










YOu sure seem to be! LOL!! But I'm keeping up to a certain extent.
... mucho behind on uploading picture to photobucket!! **working on uploading '06 pics**


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*















trying to buy some 14" wheels on this site is horrible!!!














no one wants my money









List of things I want to do before cincy:
1. Install new coilovers
2. Install new CD Player
3. buy and install speakers
4. buy new wheels and mount on rocco
5. complete interior gut and cleaning
6. buy UDM to polish car
7. repaint bumper covers
8. brew beer!









that is all right now...but I will keep adding as time goes on!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

A nice pic of Cathy's "collection"


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Don't forget to give a shout if you're near Philly. 


I sure will. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Oh, and have I mentioned how cool it is to be responding to the Cincy thread on my iPhone?









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_ps. I'm a whore. Ask a anyone. 









You sure are. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

I have personally watched a duck eat cheese. Seems like something I'd be making up given some of the recent posts here, but it's actually true.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_I have personally watched a duck eat cheese. Seems like something I'd be making up given some of the recent posts here, but it's actually true.

i only see them eat bread. and attack children who dont give it to them


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
If I had a duck, it would like cheese.









Sig quality right there!


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_
If you are in that makes three cars leaving for Washington. One is an 84 gti though, at least it's an MK1. 

Come across I-90 Through Montana and you'll hook up with 2 more MK1's.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_I have personally watched a duck eat cheese. Seems like something I'd be making up given some of the recent posts here, but it's actually true.

Oh yeah, well here's one.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Sp what is the deal with the Ducks? Is there some meaning or is it just your thing to sneak up and attach one while they aren't looking? Just curious. In other news....my '08 GTI showed up Wed, and I picked it up Thurs. It arrived 3 weeks early.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (PoorHouse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PoorHouse* »_
Come across I-90 Through Montana and you'll hook up with 2 more MK1's.









Where were you last year? I will be going that way this year so when it gets closer we'll definitely have to set up plans to cruise together.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Sciroccoracer7)*

things to do before cincy....
step 1:








for this lovely girl 








setp 2:
tune up!!! 
step 3:
install 8v go fast parts


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_
Where were you last year? I will be going that way this year so when it gets closer we'll definitely have to set up plans to cruise together.


Looking at my car with no motor.








Motors in now, although the wiring isn't done......
My car will be going from MT to MA via Cincy one way. Rocc it is planning on caravaning with me from MT to Cincy then back to MT.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Daun at this rate we will need more parking space when we go out to eat on Sunday




















_Modified by 53BGTX at 3:08 AM 11-30-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_Daun at this rate we will need more parking space when we go out to eat on Sunday




















I'll bet there will be a lot of Sciroccos this year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*

Scirocco content - for the most part...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Michael Bee)*

Scenes from ECCC 2007.
























Just hangin' out








Is it May 30th yet?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Hey Greg, I don't know if you are into "Family Guy," but if you are check these out:
http://www.amazon.com/Family-G...mg_in


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (bigtavo)*

so cannot wait for the east coast cruise to cincy. cruises are the greatest....never done a cruise involving more than one scirocco though


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_things to do before cincy....
step 1:










Mr. Lee, I don't think they're going to let you register Roxanne with a form for a '68 Mustang...

_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Sig quality right there!


I feel so special!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Hey Greg, I don't know if you are into "Family Guy," but if you are check these out:
http://www.amazon.com/Family-G...mg_in

Gotta love the vendor's name - *WebUndies*







. Seems like the perfect http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif !
oh Snap! - page ownage!










_Modified by bigtavo at 9:53 AM 11-30-2007_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_Daun at this rate we will need more parking space when we go out to eat on Sunday

















Not to worry, they have lots and lots of parking up there. Mmmmm, homemade ice cream....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_It's time for Timbo's page seven predictions!!
<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Ummm, Timbo? You have waaaaay too much time on your hands.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Sp what is the deal with the Ducks? Is there some meaning or is it just your thing to sneak up and attach one while they aren't looking? Just curious.

Not exactly. It started with the yellow duckie that Greg sent to Ginster when he was painting his car.... Carl attached it to his right rear tow hook. Trend-setters I tells ya.
Congrats on the GTI! I almost hate to admit that I've lusted after one a wee bit myself....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Hey Greg, I don't know if you are into "Family Guy," but if you are check these out:
http://www.amazon.com/Family-G...mg_in

THose a F'n awesome! I always loved how Brian drank martinis...
And Bender too, from Futurama, he's been known to have a nice 'tini.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Not exactly. It started with the yellow duckie that Greg sent to Ginster when he was painting his car.... Carl attached it to his right rear tow hook. Trend-setters I tells ya.
...

Pretty much. I have access to them occasionally, and I think they're cool/fun/silly etc, so I buy a bunch and hand them out.
Please don't be offended if you didn't get one. Nothing personal, I just had a limited supply last year and so I was sharing them with people I *knew* would 'get' it (even though there's not much to 'get) ; glad to see they're appreciated


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

maybe 2009


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Pretty much. I have access to them occasionally, and I think they're cool/fun/silly etc, so I buy a bunch and hand them out.
Please don't be offended if you didn't get one. Nothing personal, I just had a limited supply last year and so I was sharing them with people I *knew* would 'get' it (even though there's not much to 'get) ; glad to see they're appreciated









not gonna lie..saw the ducks on this forum...put on on my scirocco one day..started a craze with the group of dubbers i hang out with.







and now i get credit for thinking up the idea with my friends







[just kidding]
they do get a good laugh whenever people notice them. my ducks are big...i love seeing when little kids notice the duck when im driving around. they ask why i have a duck on my car. then they ask their parents why they dont do that. then they ask me if they can have my duck.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

So does that make me the OD (Original Ducker)?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_So does that make me the OD (Original Ducker)?
















guess so


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Pretty much. I have access to them occasionally, and I think they're cool/fun/silly etc, so I buy a bunch and hand them out.
Please don't be offended if you didn't get one. Nothing personal, I just had a limited supply last year and so I was sharing them with people I *knew* would 'get' it (even though there's not much to 'get) ; glad to see they're appreciated









Greg has already warned me about what I get if I show up in the R32 again this year. So, I guess I HAVE to get outside working this winter and get one of these beasts worthy of the trip. Road worthy is all I am looking for at this point. I just need more time away from my office...








Dave


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Before Nose Job 2006


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
guess so

Makes you the Quack Master, since you're equipped to sticker tune. My Quack Sticker added 7 hp!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_So does that make me the OD (Original Ducker)?
















That, or the Mother Ducker...








aw jeeze, now I've gone and done it. sorry.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)THose a F'n awesome! I always loved how Brian drank martinis...*

I've never had one myself, as I was not impressed by Gin(hopefully I am right in thinking that is the main ingredient), but maybe I'll try a small sample in '08. One never knows, tastes do change.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Makes you the Quack Master, since you're equipped to sticker tune. My Quack Sticker added 7 hp!









when the event approaches...ill bne taking orders for anyone who wants one of those stickers. all ill need it what color you want, and like $2-3 to offset the costs. ill remind everyone, but they will be there for those who want them


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

one post in the last hour? Almost half an hour since the last one? Sheesh it's slow around here this morning.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_one post in the last hour? Almost half an hour since the last one? Sheesh it's slow around here this morning.

almost too low


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

All the big kids are at work....








Dave


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

hopefully I can maintain this on the way to cincy!!








it made it from SC to TX at this speed..


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_All the big kids are at work....








Dave

And just where do you think I am right now, huh?








15 bucks an hour to browse the 'tex 'aint bad in my book


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_hopefully I can maintain this on the way to cincy!!








it made it from SC to TX at this speed..









Better be nice to that 5th gear! If ya piss it off, it may just pack up and leave town one of these days!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Better be nice to that 5th gear! If ya piss it off, it may just pack up and leave town one of these days!

You could melt it like Roger did


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
You could melt it like Roger did


















WOW














That looks like fun!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
You could melt it like Roger did

















That would make an awesome paperweight at work


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_hopefully I can maintain this on the way to cincy!!








it made it from SC to TX at this speed..









Hmmmmm....... I just don't know about that....
























Slow down for White Castles


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Driving at freeway speeds while eating _and_ using a camera?? scary.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

^^^^^^^^^
hah.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_Driving at freeway speeds while eating _and_ using a camera?? scary.









prb talking on the cell phone too. and smoking.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Hmmmmm....... I just don't know about that....
































I am definitely not as skilled!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
prb talking on the cell phone too. and smoking.









If that's the case, well then I'm just impressed!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_Driving at freeway speeds while eating _and_ using a camera?? scary.









Tony is the man. He was probably drinkin' this as well. Keeps him focused.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Tony is the man. He was probably drinkin' this as well. Keeps him focused.









THAT STUFF IS REDICULIOUS. didnt it get pulled from the market ealier this year?







i knew of a place that used to sell it, but havent seem them selling it recently


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*

Before:








Middle:








After:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
After:










I know all about the need for the tall 5th. Makes all the difference in the world.
Oh, and I love that broken needle. JB Weld to the rescue!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Oh, and no Cincy pictures (that I haven't already posted) at work, but I do have one from the HRVFFC...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Man To think I was that close







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Man To think I was that close







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif









Next time, El T.
Perhaps you were busy swapping a fender?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Next time, El T.
Perhaps you were busy swapping a fender?









maybe I was.....


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

and very drunk at that! Maybe thats why it took tony 2 hrs to change a fender. hehe








But atleast friends were there to put a jackstand under the car!


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Jillian, I know you want to join the list and be a member, but look at this on VWVortex. 9 pages in 3 days about an event not due till june.
What? Yes I know, they do look normal, but.... They are obsessed with a machine. They even give them names and talk to them. They sit in them when they are in parts and make Vroom vroom noises.
Ok. Gotta go. I'll text you later. Victors calling...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

this thread moves faster than a blown 16v


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_this thread moves faster than a blown 16v








who are you fooling


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_this thread moves faster than a blown 16v

This thread moves faster than Jenna Bush can tap a keg (edit) and drain it!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
This thread moves faster than Jenna Bush can tap a keg (edit) and drain it!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_Road worthy is all I am looking for at this point. I just need more time away from my office...










You know Dave, you keep mentioning that you need the time away from the office. The question is, what are you actually doing to *make the time* away from the office? It's not gonna make itself.
I know, it's not easy, especially when you're self-employed.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

6 minutes for this

_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_this thread moves faster than a blown 16v

some stuff
then this 
_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_









then nothing for 28.
fixed


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

^^ i have that giraffe sculpture in my bedroom....








and for the record, everything is moving faster than my blown 16v....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Yeah everything is moving fasting than mine too!
Currently transmissionless


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

oh jeeze, this thread is 11 spots down!
fixed.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

whore bump


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_whore bump 

Are you accusing my post of being a whore bump? Or whore bumping yourself? Or both? Is this ridiculous response a whore bump in itself?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Are you accusing my post of being a whore bump? Or whore bumping yourself? Or both? Is this ridiculous response a whore bump in itself?









im whore bumping your whore bump with a whore bump


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
im whore bumping your whore bump with a whore bump

OK, I believe I'm begining to understand the technical nuances of whore bumpage.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_^^ i have that giraffe sculpture in my bedroom....








and for the record, everything is moving faster than my blown 16v....









How long has the alternator bracked been broken?! You move TOO SLOW, Rob! Get on it!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
How long has the alternator bracked been broken?! You move TOO SLOW, Rob! Get on it!

technically it's been broken since October 2nd at 4am in the middle of Ohio. It got parked around 10pm and has not moved since. 
It was a rough ass trip and I just have not had the time / money / motivation to fix it. I've actually contemplated going turbo.... but that plan hasn't really gained any traction yet...soooo.... Just gotta get the brown '85 up and running, then i'll focus on Max come Feb. 
Wish we could have kicked it @ h2oi man... i only saw you for 2 seconds.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

blower!!!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
OK, I believe I'm begining to understand the technical nuances of whore bumpage.

good, now that were all on the same page....


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
You know Dave, you keep mentioning that you need the time away from the office. The question is, what are you actually doing to *make the time* away from the office? It's not gonna make itself.
I know, it's not easy, especially when you're self-employed.









I know, I keep reminding myself to leave my desk at a decent hour and do some other things. I have been working in the garage since last weekend trying to get it ready to move one of the cars inside. I'll post pics once I have it completed.I know some that have seen my garage will not believe it is actually mine, so I'll be sure to get one with me in it. I found that there is actually a floor in there. Getting excited to be outside in the beautiful Charleston winter working on my OWN cars for once. Cincy in a Rocc this year. That is one of my goals...
Dave


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_blower!!!!









Another one.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
If I had a duck, it would like cheese.









I have a duck, two in fact. I'm pretty sure the green one likes cheese. My green duck may be a muscovy. They're just wierd ducks. Sorry for the late reply to two pages back, but it takes like a day for each page to load so I'm scurrying as fast as I can. And Mark, thank you for that early green MkI goodness on the top of pg 7. Yummyness!!!!
And this thread is WAY too low on cats!!!!



_Modified by punchbug at 6:12 PM 11-30-2007_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
Wish we could have kicked it @ h2oi man... i only saw you for 2 seconds.









Word, man. I need to just pony up and stay the weekend next time. You know, Casa de Scirocco, Jolly Roger, etc.
'Sall right. We'll swap some local







s at Cincy in a few + several months...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Makes you the Quack Master, since you're equipped to sticker tune. My Quack Sticker added 7 hp!









Hey there, I had a quack sticker first ( maybe??) It went on before all this ducking nonsense. On my duckbill actually.....

when did you add your 7hp? Did you dyno test that to prove your claims?










_Modified by punchbug at 4:00 PM 11-30-2007_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_ They sit in them when they are in parts and make Vroom vroom noises.
Ok. Gotta go. I'll text you later. Victors calling...



Sniff, you wound me....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
<snippage> Cincy in a Rocc this year. That is one of my goals...
Dave


One of your goals???????





















Okay, this is the Scirocco forum. There really IS only one goal. Ever. You know what it is.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif UNLESS your goal is to have TWO Sciroccos at Cincy. Then you can have two goals. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

One of your goals???????





















Okay, this is the Scirocco forum. There really IS only one goal. Ever. You know what it is.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif UNLESS your goal is to have TWO Sciroccos at Cincy. Then you can have two goals. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









well played. well played.








scirocco mantra: 'i will do my best to get a scirocco to cincy' post it on your wall above your bed. like one of those stupid motivational signs in an office [photoshop people....make this, it will be HILARIOUS]


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
scirocco mantra: 'i will do my best to get a scirocco to cincy' post it on your wall above your bed. like one of those stupid motivational signs in an office [photoshop people....make this, it will be HILARIOUS]









My bedroom wall.








The fireman calendar is expired


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Good grief Julie.. that's not a bedroom wall, that's a Shrine!
And the mantra shouldn't be 'I will try my best" because that leaves another option...
The mantra, (IMHO) should be 'I *will* drive a Scirocco to Cinty this year'
Or somethiung ;P


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Im gonna be there in 08, with my Rocco, no matter what. The pain of missing 07 was too much. Im still having nightmares. Ill be bringing one of my skunkies too, they are legal in OH and I dont have a cat like all you crazy cat-owning Rocco owners.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Good grief Julie.. that's not a bedroom wall, that's a Shrine!

It inspires and keeps me moving while the car sits like it does. Paint cost SKYROCKETED in the past 2 months. What I wanted would have cost $875 for color & clear. ACK...
Besides, its hidden and know one that comes into the house can see it


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Page 10 0wange!
Signs of good times...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

nice score timbo!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Bump for being at work all day without access to the forums.








Cincy '06 Content:
Peter's kill:








Roadside repair in Grove-City:
















Kia?
















Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Oh!!!!! What was I thinking???








WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! Cincy!!!!!!!
Okay, that feels better...and I want to, once again, preclaim ownage of page 53. Or 153, 253, whatever works out for you guys!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

page 10...and this threads been alive how long?


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

I love roadside repairs! I really do.
Knee surgery tomorrow at 9:00.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

Victor will be flat bedded to the paint shop. Wait 24 hours to warm up, the colors & clear applied.
Then after another 24 hours, towed home for me to be rubbed down with 1000 grit, the 1200 grit.
A quick buff and its ready for all the OTHER work still needing to be done. Will I be ready for Cincy 2008? 
ARRGGHH. I never want to do this again....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Knee surgery tomorrow at 9:00.

Good luck, Jim!! Let me know if I can do anything for ya!
I'll drive all the way up there to bring you Wendy's for dinner!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Good luck, Jim!! Let me know if I can do anything for ya!
I'll drive all the way up there to bring you Wendy's for dinner!









Thanks, Tim! And thanks for joining me for dinner tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_My bedroom wall.








The fireman calendar is expired









I have that exact same article as the one in the top left of this picture, "The Scirocco that won Johnny Rutherford." And here I though I was the only one.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Scirocko)*

ummmmm.
too long without a post.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

at this rate this thread will be 25 pages by Jan 1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















the Scirocco GT is ready for the trip to cincy, just need to put some euro parts on it from my GTX


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_at this rate this thread will be 25 pages by Jan 1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










that sounds like a challange


----------



## Rocc it (May 2, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (PoorHouse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PoorHouse* »_

My car will be going from MT to MA via Cincy one way. Rocc it is planning on caravaning with me from MT to Cincy then back to MT. 

This may actually happen this year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Rocc it)*









perminant passenger


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Rocc it)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocc it* »_
This may actually happen this year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that will be great to see again Sean 
Steve , Carl and I will be at Cincy representing Central Florida


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (53BGTX)*









another post, another duck


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*

I think I'm going quacky!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_I think I'm going quacky!! 

ANOTHER








[yes, i have them on the front tow hook too







, im on quack]


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

I resized that MASSIVE image. Now those on dialup can view the page.


_Modified by Rocco_julie at 3:38 PM 12-1-2007_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

slacking


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (frd206)*








I have a couple of wheel ideas for cincy!!! Hope to have by Xmas to start refinishing







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_







I have a couple of wheel ideas for cincy!!! Hope to have by Xmas to start refinishing







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Man, I need to find some new wheels by Cincy. All of this troublefree driving has been BORING.
Just kidding...


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

MMM, some sweet rocs from Maryland in 06...








SO, you campers IM me and we can discuss what we want to do this year. Because I as sure as HELL am not eating close to $100 again for no-show-ers!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Man, I need to find some new wheels by Cincy. All of this troublefree driving has been BORING.
Just kidding...









don't jinx yourself!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Man, I need to find some new wheels by Cincy. All of this troublefree driving has been BORING.
Just kidding...










I'm actually considering trying to find someone who wants to trade wheels....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*









bump


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

East coast caravan content:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









I'm being a whore!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

car washin'


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Sciroccos:








Kias:








what _were_ they thinking?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Sombody's trying to own a page!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I must say it was fun riding shotgun last year in the Subie... pounding a Heineken or 2 on all of the gas stops...








fun....








but to all of the peeps planning on going this year: If you own a Scirocco, BrInG it!
Daun and his family are very hospitable and the property is super serene and beautiful. If there are enough Sciroccos there, you'll be able to spell something neat in the grass.
hmmm... grass. interesting.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_

I'm actually considering trying to find someone who wants to trade wheels.... 









Looking for some BBS??
OWNED. 



















_Modified by scirocco*joe at 6:29 PM 12-1-2007_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_I must say it was fun riding shotgun last year in the Subie... pounding a Heineken or 2 on all of the gas stops...









Mr. Bee and I kept looking at each other and out the windows, saying "Wow, it sure does look hot out there." while our Scirocco bretheren toughed it out.








Also notable and fun was when we pulled off at an exit somewhere in PA, found an empty doctors office parking lot and grilled up some burgers on the mini gas grille.
Good times.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

Just so you guys know - I'm not goin' out of my way this year for a convoy with KIAs!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

drivers side door handle broke today






















add that to the list


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_drivers side door handle broke today






















add that to the list









I'm actually planning on Driver's side handle failure this winter. It's one of those chinese ones. That's why I already have a new one ready to go in. I'm just too lazy to do it till it actually breaks!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_drivers side door handle broke today






















add that to the list









that sucks. mine looked like they were gonna go when i got the car. had to adopt a sharp scissor-pinch action to get them to open. replaced with the chinese ones off ebay. then my sister pulled the passenger side dook lock pin out.







effin sweet. cant win with these cars, they always have the upper hand


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

payment for wheels was sent


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

over 2 hours. where is everybody?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_over 2 hours. where is everybody?

Apparantly having a life on Saturday night? Unlike me, curled up on the couch in front of the fire with a springer spaniel on my feet and a tabby on my chest.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Apparantly having a life on Saturday night? Unlike me, curled up on the couch in front of the fire with a springer spaniel on my feet and a tabby on my chest.

sounds better than writing a research paper and 'texing in between


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*

well *now* I'm in the office going over figures with my partner to see if we really want to put in a bid to take over a business. *yawn*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

now im giving up on my paper for tonight.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Apparantly having a life on Saturday night? Unlike me, curled up on the couch in front of the fire with a springer spaniel on my feet and a tabby on my chest.

I actually went out last night, whodathunkit?
Ended up in downtown DC with Mtl-Marc and 16vScirocco88; and got the best-damn parking spot I've ever had.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I actually went out last night, whodathunkit?
Ended up in downtown DC with Mtl-Marc and 16vScirocco88; and got the best-damn parking spot I've ever had.

Well I certainly hope you had a







for me.








Off to Indiana in the rain & ick.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Off to Indiana in the rain & ick.

I'll swap the rain for the snow & sleet we have


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

I rather like the snow....


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Ughhhhhhh.
Too much Guiness last night + snowstorm = waiting an hour and a half for a cab and getting home at 4am http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Scirocco content? I would but I can't see it for the snow.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I actually went out last night, whodathunkit?
Ended up in downtown DC with Mtl-Marc and 16vScirocco88; and got the best-damn parking spot I've ever had.

Ack! I missed Marc on the way down through Philly on Friday. Hey Marc, if you're stopping in Philly on the way back up, I promise to meet you for that beer this time!
How was the evening with the Scirocco brethren?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I actually went out last night, whodathunkit?
Ended up in downtown DC with Mtl-Marc and 16vScirocco88; and got the best-damn parking spot I've ever had.

Sorry; I was the driver last night. One Jack & Ginger for me.








I'll drink one today for you houwsabout?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Sorry; I was the driver last night. One Jack & Ginger for me.








I'll drink one today for you houwsabout?

Ummm, you quoted yourself, Greg.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Ummm, you quoted yourself, Greg.









cincy thread? i'll allow it.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Could I get some POR-15 for my duck's keychain? It's rusting!!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

this thread needs more pictures of Sciroccos


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

more than 2 hrs. wtf is going on this weekend?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Looking for some BBS??


yeah... gotta be 15's. looking for RM's or RS's


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_more than 2 hrs. wtf is going on this weekend?









If you're on the .org mailing list you oculd read a funny story about my Scirocco and a tuxedo


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_over 2 hours. where is everybody?
















I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Jordan's M3


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
yeah... gotta be 15's. looking for RM's or RS's


nooooo.... the RSLs look fantastic on your ride


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_

nooooo.... the RSLs look fantastic on your ride























Methinks he wants the BBS wheels for his other scirocco. Roxxsane.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Methinks he wants the BBS wheels for his other scirocco. Roxxsane.























I sure hope so! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Methinks he wants the BBS wheels for his other scirocco. Roxxsane.

you think wrong..... 
this is just a thought, we'll see what happens this spring. Either the car has to go lower, or I need 15's. The stance is about 80% right... just too much wheel gap for me to live with. 
I'd be interested in th-lines, the new modernlines... but we'll see


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Jordan's M3









i love it too. his girl just got one, in black, so there might be another sicky m3 running around our parts in the future








EDIT, FINALLY OWnED ONE


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I dig that transformers sticker! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

Muahhah!


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_this thread needs more pictures of Sciroccos









58 & 1/2 roccs in the yard, 58 & 1/2 rocss. Pull one down, pass it around...








Dave


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I dig that transformers sticker! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


yeah. pulled it off now, cant see it under the euro bumps.
rockin a decepticons sticker on the windshield now


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
yeah. pulled it off now, cant see it under the euro bumps.
rockin a decepticons sticker on the windshield now









BARRICADE!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Where'd ya get the transofmers sticker? I've got a growing sticker collection on the underneath of my parcel shelf/hatch cover, that'd be an awesome addition .


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i love it too. his girl just got one, in black, so there might be another sicky m3 running around our parts in the future










Yeah I know, the dude they got it from is a friend of a friend.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

i got em off VWForum's website when they were cleaning house on stickers. i can shoot you an autobot one when i send you your duck.








you are gonna be cleaning up. secret santa stuff, and the stuff you are getting from me








what color you want? i got red, silver, black in the autobot [no decepticons left]


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Where'd ya get the transofmers sticker? I've got a growing sticker collection on the underneath of my parcel shelf/hatch cover, that'd be an awesome addition .

post above was supposed to quote this. woops


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

Marc, I just thought I would point out that while you have been traveling, you have slipped way off the whore pace. 
User Posts 
frd206 50 
G-rocco 29 
Mtl-Marc 27 
mr lee 25 
scirocco*joe 25 
MK1roccin77 20 
Morio 19 
timbo2132 19 
xavsbud 18 
vwdaun 16 

So post up some pics of your trip when you get back...
Dave


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_Marc, I just thought I would point out that while you have been traveling, you have slipped way off the whore pace. 
So post up some pics of your trip when you get back...
Dave


Ha! I think marc took a picture of the awesome parking spot I found in the Jetta - I mean, seriously - it was a prime spot, crub parking in the busy downtown clubbing street.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_Marc, I just thought I would point out that while you have been traveling, you have slipped way off the whore pace. 
User Posts 
frd206 50 
G-rocco 29 
Mtl-Marc 27 
mr lee 25 
scirocco*joe 25 
MK1roccin77 20 
Morio 19 
timbo2132 19 
xavsbud 18 
vwdaun 16 

So post up some pics of your trip when you get back...
Dave


i need to cut down.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (frd206)*

woohoo!! I finally made a list


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i need to cut down.









I see somebody's going for the gol.......um...keyboard.








I need to play a little catch-up


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i need to cut down.









A true whore would never cut down...








Dave


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Muahhah!









LOL. The dot under the xclamation point is the hood that flipped on Saturday morning







I miss that hood....


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Muahhah!









Hey, finally a Cincy pic up with my Yellow BBS car. It so needs to make it back and sit next to Carl's gorgeous yellow car and learn a few things. With my luck, though, mine would talk to his and teach it some bad habbits...
Dave


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
With my luck, though, mine would talk to his and teach it some bad habbits...
Dave

they conspire. you think you get one under control, when all its really done is distract you from the problem child


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

666 posts my how they


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i need to cut down.









You have less than a thousand total posts.
Pose whore away!








While looking for post-whore pictures, this one showed up


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
While looking for post-whore pictures, this one showed up 

















i want that sign made. printed on sheet metal. and reflective. then i want to steal a 'authorized persons only beyond this point' sign and leave that in its place.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_Marc, I just thought I would point out that while you have been traveling, you have slipped way off the whore pace. 
User Posts 
frd206 50 
G-rocco 29 
Mtl-Marc 27 
mr lee 25 
scirocco*joe 25 
MK1roccin77 20 
Morio 19 
timbo2132 19 
xavsbud 18 
vwdaun 16 

So post up some pics of your trip when you get back...
Dave


back in the top 5.... i still have a chance.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_Marc, I just thought I would point out that while you have been traveling, you have slipped way off the whore pace. 
User Posts 
frd206 50 
G-rocco 29 
Mtl-Marc 27 
mr lee 25 
scirocco*joe 25 
MK1roccin77 20 
Morio 19 
timbo2132 19 
xavsbud 18 
vwdaun 16 

So post up some pics of your trip when you get back...
Dave


Dang! I'm not even on the list anymore. I spent too much of my weekend buying VW engines and drinking.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_
LOL. The dot under the xclamation point is the hood that flipped on Saturday morning







I miss that hood....

And I'm the car right in front of that hood!!


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Ahhh... Memories of warm weather.....
Ice storm on the way....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*










Thought it was interesting to note the Wendy's cup.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Cocaine's a hell of a drug!
I don't do things just to do them. Hell yeah I stomped my feet in his couch. He can afford to buy another one.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

This is horrible! I can't hardly even stay among in the top 10 whores of the thread I started!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Cocaine's a hell of a drug!
I don't do things just to do them. Hell yeah I stomped my feet in his couch. He can afford to buy another one.

Darkness, _DARKNESS!!_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Ooops, need more Scirocco pictures. Cincy 2007:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Two more!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
58 & 1/2 roccs in the yard, 58 & 1/2 rocss. Pull one down, pass it around...








Dave

But there's a caddy in there too. But its Mr. Snow's so I think we can allow it!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

I've been too busy attending to a gf that came for the weekend to celebrate our birthdays. But I will try to make it up this week with some more pics of 07 cincy since most of mine have come from 06 so far. And I shot 05 in film and no access to a scanner right now.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
But there's a caddy in there too. But its Mr. Snow's so I think we can allow it!

that caddy is cool, it has a mk1 Scirocco front on it


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

too long.









page ownage....again!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

almost had it....


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Victor will be flat bedded to the paint shop. Wait 24 hours to warm up, the colors & clear applied.
Then after another 24 hours, towed home for me to be rubbed down with 1000 grit, the 1200 grit.
A quick buff and its ready for all the OTHER work still needing to be done. Will I be ready for Cincy 2008? 
ARRGGHH. I never want to do this again....

4 Pages ago QUOTE!







(was busy this weekend







)
Julie, the 1200 step should not be needed unless the paint shop made a hell of a lot of orangepeel. Just wetsand thoroughly with the 1000 and then get a medium and fine rubbing compounds and buff it from there. Also finishing with 3M's handglaze will do wonders.







We finish 90% of our jobs this way. We are getting good enough with our technique that we usually only have to hit a few spots with 1000 before final buff.
Good luck!
Brendan


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*
















up!! this almost hit half way down the page...can't have that happen


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

There are no scirocco pics on this page...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

there are now


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Oh man, that grass is looking beautiful. The snow is nine inches deep here this morning







Cincy: Sciroccos, Warm sun, Cold beer, Green grass..... I swear to god i'm coming....

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (LastMartian)*

sheesh, gone for a weekend and when I get back I've got 4 pages to read through! ridiculous.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (LastMartian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_Oh man, that grass is looking beautiful. The snow is nine inches deep here this morning







Cincy: Sciroccos, Warm sun, Cold beer, Green grass.....* I swear to god i'm coming*....









lets try and keep it atleast pg-13 in here


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
lets try and keep it atleast pg-13 in here









I was confused at first 'cause for a second I thought you were refering to page 13 since, well, this is page 13, and I was wondering why on earth you would want to limit the cincy thread to 13 pages. Then I figured it out. And I lol'd


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
lets try and keep it atleast pg-13 in here

















Yeah, i guess i'm a bit eager...
How many pages on last years? Anybody? ...
Is this a more appropriate picture, for being six months out, stuck in a snowstorm?
Durocco, Baby!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (LastMartian)*

he is doing the prep work on my rocco before cincy:


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
I was confused at first 'cause for a second I thought you were refering to page 13 since, well, this is page 13, and I was wondering why on earth you would want to limit the cincy thread to 13 pages. Then I figured it out. And I lol'd









x2


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I dont remenber ever seing this picture of my car? Who else is holding on to pictures of Rodolfo that I have never seen????
_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (LastMartian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_Yeah, i guess i'm a bit eager...
How many pages on last years? Anybody? ... 

Cincy '07 : 184 pages
judging by the activity so far, this thread will past 200 pages before Cincy '08


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
Cincy '07 : 184 pages
judging by the activity so far, this thread will past 200 pages before Cincy '08 

I think that is as much of a challange as it is a goal. The question is where is the other whore from last year? We finally got mr lee involved, but we are missing a certian Spiney kind a guy...








He must be off in a lab making big plans a reality?








Dave


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

That fender did turn out rather clean no?


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Since I mentioned that he wasn't really involved yet, I went to see where the post count is at:
Top 10 (I put the top 11 names, can't leave out our host):
User Posts 
frd206 56 
G-rocco 31 
mr lee 29 
scirocco*joe 28 
Mtl-Marc 27 
xavsbud 22 
timbo2132 22 
MK1roccin77 22 
Morio 22 
Rocco_julie 17 
vwdaun 17 

and *way* down the list I found this...

85roccoZ400 4 





























Dave


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Well, yesterday I had plans to take apart the whole front suspension to replace strut mounts (boo) and wheel bearings. I brushed the snow off, then gave up.
I didn't even start taking the (new) 914 motor apart, and its got a garage spot...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (LastMartian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_Oh man, that grass is looking beautiful. The snow is nine inches deep here this morning







Cincy: Sciroccos, Warm sun, Cold beer, Green grass..... I swear to god i'm coming....









Hopefully the weather will be a little better than it was last year. It was farkin HAWT for the first weekend in June...








Brendan


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (LastMartian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_









Durocco, Baby!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


hot. love it. want one.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_Since I mentioned that he wasn't really involved yet, I went to see where the post count is at:
Top 10 (I put the top 11 names, can't leave out our host):
User Posts 
frd206 56 
G-rocco 31 
mr lee 29 
scirocco*joe 28 
Mtl-Marc 27 
xavsbud 22 
timbo2132 22 
MK1roccin77 22 
Morio 22 
Rocco_julie 17 
vwdaun 17 

and *way* down the list I found this...

85roccoZ400 4 





























Dave 

And an even bigger







is where the hell is Carl?








Brendan


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
And an even bigger







is where the hell is Carl?








Brendan

carl's a workin' man.... plus he's got a girl and a kid to take care of after hours. He'll be there, trailer queen and all...
we miss you ginster http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

I should be in attendance. Doubt I'll be following the thread, tho.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

How is this halfway down the page? 
Slackers!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_How is this halfway down the page? 
Slackers!

Good save. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I'll see your wood-fried pizza, adn raise you a pastry shop:


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

fine, i see your "pastry shop" and raise you a band....


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

blast! that was going to be my next one.
alrighty, how about this? I don't know what W San Rocco W means though...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

Before it gets posted


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

wide body


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Heck, Daun and I are neck and neck. My first post of the day


_Modified by Rocco_julie at 6:16 PM 12-3-2007_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

yeah N/A headlights


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

page ownage


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_page ownage

at the bottom?
wow...totally snaked that


















_Modified by frd206 at 4:58 PM 12-3-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I give you the Scirocco apartments and cafe:


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_






























kinda funny though, i didnt know i was owning a page until i posted mocking yours.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
kinda funny though, i didnt know i was owning a page until i posted mocking yours.









tell me about it...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Mmm, A2 and mk2 Scirocco. A classic pair


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Mmm, A2 and mk2 Scirocco. A classic pair









i should have never sold my mk2








the kid still owes me money for it....


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Holy crap, theres a scirocco in there!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Heck, Daun and I are neck and neck. My first post of the day

_Modified by Rocco_julie at 1:45 PM 12-3-2007_

I'm not even on the list yet. Something's wrong with that!!!


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Cathy,
You were on the list, just not in the top ten. I looked to see and you were at nine posts when I threw the list up there. The reality is that when Brian does finally decide to start whoring it up in here, we are all in trouble...
Dave


----------



## vwleadfoot (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
at the bottom?
wow...totally snaked that
















_Modified by frd206 at 4:58 PM 12-3-2007_


Sweet......


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i should have never sold my mk2








the kid still owes me money for it....









Time for payback?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i should have never sold my mk2








the kid still owes me money for it....









That's why you shoulda sold it to ME. Could've visited with it, maybe even bought it back. Alas...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwleadfoot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwleadfoot* »_

Sweet......









toys for tots cruise... def froze my ass off in philly that weekend


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_I dont remenber ever seing this picture of my car? Who else is holding on to pictures of Rodolfo that I have never seen????

T, I think I might have some floating around somewhere!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Heck, Daun and I are neck and neck. My first post of the day

Imperial Officer: Ma'am, Scirocco forums are coming into our browser.
Captain MacFarlane: Good, our first post of the day.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









Maybe someday I will have a beautiful pair such as this!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

30 + minutes....unaccpetable.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

I would post more but I now have to try to finalize a presentation for Wed because I can't meet with my group tom.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

posting via cellphone..... 
whorin' it up all over this network


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_posting via cellphone..... 
whorin' it up all over this network









hey, your paying for it...they are the ones who didnt do a background check


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
hey, your paying for it...they are the ones who didnt do a background check









iphone baby!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
that caddy is cool, it has a mk1 Scirocco front on it

















Actually, he chopped an Mk 1 Scirocco at the doors to make it. It's also got an air-cooled engine in the back end. All in all, a very strange machine.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (LastMartian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_I swear to god i'm coming....









Well, uh... thanks for sharing. I hope it was good for you.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (LastMartian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_Is this a more appropriate picture, for being six months out, stuck in a snowstorm?
Durocco, Baby!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sure! I had dinner with the man Friday evening actually, hadn't seen Anson in over a year.
Now he just needs to get DuRocco back on the road for some more video-naughtiness. Currently sitting at his shop in Columbus from what I understand.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Well, yesterday I had plans to take apart the whole front suspension to replace strut mounts (boo) and wheel bearings. I brushed the snow off, then gave up.

Cold weather can be such a deterrent to project progress.








I did a couple little things on the '86 today, mostly in prep for tomorrow. I removed the sub and rear seat so I could stuff the new tires and rims in for a trip to get them all mounted. Of course, the left front tire now wants to hold no air. Perfect timing.
Oh, and swapped out the KM cluster for a plain 'ol U.S. one. It seems as though my odometer decided to count rapidly at random. I'd really like to find a "proper" 220 km cluster for it one day....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I'd really like to find a "proper" 220 km cluster for it one day....

see...there you go, setting goals for what you want to do...the car probably heard you too.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i should have never sold my mk2








the kid still owes me money for it....









Sounds like repo time to me.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_see...there you go, setting goals for what you want to do...the car probably heard you too.









Oh it's got it pretty good, and knows it. I've owned it since 1993, though with a 4-5 year break starting in '96. 'Twas my very first 'rocco and I'll never part with it again. Well, at least not until it's just not possible to keep it on the road anymore.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I think daun is trying to up his post count!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Sounds like repo time to me.

i dont know what it is, but i know 2-3 people who have 'sold' mk2s...want them back...and never really got fully paid for them in the 1st place


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_I think daun is trying to up his post count!

Quiet fool! Someone might catch on!








Just responding to the last couple pages now that I've sat down to the computer this evening...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Hey, Daun, any word on what the sciroccos will say this year in the car layout thingy whatever it's called?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I actually went out last night, whodathunkit?
Ended up in downtown DC with Mtl-Marc and 16vScirocco88; and got the best-damn parking spot I've ever had.

Damn right it was. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Geez guys, I am out of town for four days, and the page count doubled...















Now we know who the real whores are.








Got back in town. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Scirocco content:
- Almost rust free MK1 hatch.
- Full MK1 Zender body kit.
- MK1 Zender grill.
- Three MK1 euro bumpers.
- and best of all, a tall gear transmission with LSD rebuilt by Dan.
Pic for click => Owned


















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 9:36 PM 12-3-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

awesome pic! Can you email me a higher quality version (assuming there is one)?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_awesome pic! Can you email me a higher quality version (assuming there is one)?

Sorry Greg, that is the best I could do with a cheap point and shoot camera at night...


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Greg that is an awesome pic of your MK2, and Marc your audi!!
Daun, sorry to give away your secret.
And as far as the pic goes Daun keeps it a secret until Sat afternoon when we set them all up!


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

MKI Zender Bodykit!!!!!! _Cool Marc_...great find.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Hey, Daun, any word on what the sciroccos will say this year in the car layout thingy whatever it's called?

Always open to suggestions. And of course, it depends on how many cars we actually have on hand Saturday afternoon.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_awesome pic! Can you email me a higher quality version (assuming there is one)?

daaaaayum...you said the spot was good, but my god man, thats amazing


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

been bouncing a few ideas off daun! for the pictures of the cars of course!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
Maybe someday I will have a beautiful pair such as this!

Thanks Rhett http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
The reality is that the Scirocco currently isn't starting and the Jetta has a leak or two (don't they all)?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Sorry Greg, that is the best I could do with a cheap point and shoot camera at night...









No worries. I'm just glad you were able to get photographic proof of that spot!

_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
daaaaayum...you said the spot was good, but my god man, thats amazing









I know, farreal? Although... *one day* I'd like to get one of the angled spots a little farther up 18th street.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
iphone baby! 

Word baby! Dueling iPhones, brother. Posting from my local watering hole right now. Technology ROCCS!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Word baby! Dueling iPhones, brother. Posting from my local watering hole right now. Technology ROCCS!

Awesome... Drunk post watching MNF


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

drunk posting from an iphone? LOL, wish I had money to trow away!! But I might get the touch phone that VZN is getting.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Always open to suggestions. And of course, it depends on how many cars we actually have on hand Saturday afternoon.

And if the clouds will co-operate for flying, right Daun?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Word baby! Dueling iPhones, brother. Posting from my local watering hole right now. Technology ROCCS!

Dude, it's a monday! Even I have drinking standards!
_Oh sure, you're just watching the game!_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Scirocco content:
- Almost rust free MK1 hatch.
- Full MK1 Zender body kit.
- MK1 Zender grill.
- Three MK1 euro bumpers.
- and best of all, a tall gear transmission with LSD rebuilt by Dan.
Pic for click => Owned


















Geez Marc, who'd ya kill to get that kinda haul? Super jealous about the Mk1, too.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_drunk posting from an iphone? LOL, wish I had money to trow away!! But I might get the touch phone that VZN is getting.

the voyager is pretty badass...friend has it. kinda wierd though, cuz the antenna comes out the bottom....AND ITS GOT A RESTACTABLE ANTENNA, i though they went out years ago


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
Awesome... Drunk post watching MNF

Noice! Me too! MNF FTW!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Dude, it's a monday! Even I have drinking standards!
_Oh sure, you're just watching the game!_

Don't hate Greg. You're just jealous. 
Too bad we're all not at a bar together, drinking







, talking Sciroccos and watching MNF. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

iphone is tearing it up tonight


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

some thing random


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

*frd206* cool video clip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
... you need to post one with Sciroccos in it










_Modified by 53BGTX at 10:32 PM 12-3-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_*frd206* cool video clip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
... you need post one with Sciroccos in it









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUDsn32wdXo


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_*frd206* cool video clip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
... you need to post one with Sciroccos in it









_Modified by 53BGTX at 10:32 PM 12-3-2007_

i dont have any gifs with sciroccos right now...havent ever seen any either. if someones got some, post em up


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i dont have any gifs with sciroccos right now...havent ever seen any either. if someones got some, post em up


Timbo's got some that will induce seizures.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUDsn32wdXo

Yeah, Timbo!
Favorite line:
"He's probably ravaging on in there about how he 'feels an organic part of the machine,' but the simple fact of the matter is, he's _behind _me!"
Priceless.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And if the clouds will co-operate for flying, right Daun?

Well, yeah....


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Dude, it's a monday! Even I have drinking standards!


Man, I'd be drinking if I could!! But thats cause I could be celebrating early!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Wait! Look:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jc38DugNHk
Videographic evidence that Jeremy Clarkson owned two Sciroccos and Richard Hammond owned one as well. Proof again that Sciroccos Pace the Race!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

I think I've seen that episode before!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

damn...too much wine and I don't think I can keep up tonight








I will try again tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Wait! Look:
Videographic evidence that Jeremy Clarkson owned two Sciroccos and Richard Hammond owned one as well. Proof again that Sciroccos Pace the Race!

I much prefer the sofas they have this season.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Word baby! Dueling iPhones, brother. Posting from my local watering hole right now. Technology ROCCS!

Watch out for any spill on the keyboard.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Watch out for any spill on the keyboard.
















LOL, that could potentially hurt! depnding on the spill of course.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Got back in town. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for the visit, Marc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_MKI Zender Bodykit!!!!!! _Cool Marc_...great find.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Thanks man















MK1 Zender kit rocks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pic!

















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:20 AM 12-4-2007_


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:20 AM 12-4-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_Daun, sorry to give away your secret.
And as far as the pic goes Daun keeps it a secret until Sat afternoon when we set them all up!

Oh a secret???
Pulease do tell us!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

SOMEONE FORGOT RULE #1!!!!


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Shoot you've got three euro mk1 bumps, looks like you have one to spare me


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

what is the highest number of Sciroccos to Cincy gathering?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_iphone is tearing it up tonight









signature time


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_Shoot you've got three euro mk1 bumps, looks like you have one to spare me









you still passing through KC this year?!?! We might actually have more than 2 on our caravan this year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
you still passing through KC this year?!?! We might actually have more than 2 on our caravan this year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

And you would have had more last year if you guys wouldn't have partied so hard the night before and slept in! 
I quit driving at like 2AM simply because of fog, and was back on the road at a little after 7AM the next day after sleeping at a rest stop!







I was prepared so to speak though too.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
And you would have had more last year if you guys wouldn't have partied so hard the night before and slept in! 
I quit driving at like 2AM simply because of fog, and was back on the road at a little after 7AM the next day after sleeping at a rest stop!







I was prepared so to speak though too.









so you want to try and meet up again? You meeting up w/ the Chicago crew?


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Not sure who I'm meeting up with. But If I'm in the truck I don't think I'll be doing 90 most of the way there like I have in the past!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

12 min bump cause I have to leave and get some sleep for work tom.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
you still passing through KC this year?!?! We might actually have more than 2 on our caravan this year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I wouldn't have it any other way, I'm already planning my trip and saving for gas







.
Maybe we'll get to bed before 5am this time.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_
I wouldn't have it any other way, I'm already planning my trip and saving for gas







.
Maybe we'll get to bed before 5am this time.
















awesome, I'm starting my recruiting early this year. Hopefully everyone won't back out this year. 
We'd love to have you guys come stay with us!


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I'm trying to round people up too. I want our caravan to be packed.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_I'm trying to round people up too. I want our caravan to be packed.

if you bring them, i will house them :


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Good to know I really appreciate it. Last year was a blast BSin with a fellow Scirocco owner for like 15 hours straight. Hopefully others will find it as enjoyable as I do and follow.
plus now I can hopefully keep up with your boost on the cruise.


_Modified by Sciroccoracer7 at 10:01 PM 12-3-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_Good to know I really appreciate it. Last year was a blast BSin with a fellow Scirocco owner for like 15 hours straight. Hopefully others will find it as enjoyable as I do and follow.
plus now I can hopefully keep up with your boost on the cruise.

_Modified by Sciroccoracer7 at 10:01 PM 12-3-2007_

Looking forward to seeing you again this year man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_Good to know I really appreciate it. Last year was a blast BSin with a fellow Scirocco owner for like 15 hours straight. Hopefully others will find it as enjoyable as I do and follow.
plus now I can hopefully keep up with your boost on the cruise.

_Modified by Sciroccoracer7 at 10:01 PM 12-3-2007_

yeah man I was only running 7psi last year, netting 185whp. I want closer to 220whp, and if my calculations are correct... 11psi will do the trick. I've got the fuel pressure and bottom end to back it, so lets hope the trans doesn't blow up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Likewise, you better have your Rocco there this year


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Looking forward to seeing you again this year man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









you too marc.... 
speaking of which, we should do a headliner discount run again. but this time we'll include the OG rocco's.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_Likewise, you better have your Rocco there this year









with any luck I'll be bringing two!


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Ya I just finished the lower half of my TwinTB manifold (pics to come) so hopefully that will let me pull to 8500 making power all the way up.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_Ya I just finished the lower half of my TwinTB manifold (pics to come) so hopefully that will let me pull to 8500 making power all the way up.

your crazy


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

haha The other vw guy that was there watching me dino was like "your car revs insane I thought you were done pulling and you just kept going" 
Only pulled him to 8000 though but the power curve never dropped off


_Modified by Sciroccoracer7 at 10:26 PM 12-3-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_...so hopefully that will let me pull to 8500 making power all the way up.









Hope your bottom end is strong enough.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Should be strong enough I built it







. If you sift through all my pics you can see all the stuff I did to it.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_Should be strong enough I built it







. If you sift through all my pics you can see all the stuff I did to it.

your crazy


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I'm just trying to make if fast enough too where you will want to go for a ride in it instead of the other way around







. Mustache rides in the NA car.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Good night everyone. I'll be back here at 7am PST once I get to work. ugh.
scirocco content stolen from scirocco.org:










_Modified by MK1roccin77 at 10:40 PM 12-3-2007_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*

LOL, that's the second one of those little videos, I leave the computer digesting it for a while (like a half hour) and when I come back, it's MOVING! Dialup is always full of surprises I tell you. None of this instant gratification here.
Heck, the bear dances too (sort of), well dayum...


_Modified by punchbug at 3:38 AM 12-4-2007_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Got back in town. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Scirocco content:
- Almost rust free MK1 hatch.
- Full MK1 Zender body kit.
- MK1 Zender grill.
- Three MK1 euro bumpers.
- and best of all, a tall gear transmission with LSD rebuilt by Dan

_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 9:36 PM 12-3-2007_

You know, Marc, you can't just pull up alongside a nice MkI and strip it eh? Like WHERE IS THIS PLACE that you got all this cool stuff in one trip?????? Mmmmm LSD....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
yeah man I was only running 7psi last year, netting 185whp. I want closer to 220whp, and if my calculations are correct... 11psi will do the trick. I've got the fuel pressure and bottom end to back it, so lets hope the trans doesn't blow up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you are out of your mind. but we love you for it.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
signature time

ha ha. YES!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_haha The other vw guy that was there watching me dino was like "your car revs insane I thought you were done pulling and you just kept going" 
Only pulled him to 8000 though but the power curve never dropped off

_Modified by Sciroccoracer7 at 10:26 PM 12-3-2007_








that is all.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_LOL, that's the second one of those little videos, I leave the computer digesting it for a while (like a half hour) and when I come back, it's MOVING! Dialup is always full of surprises I tell you. None of this instant gratification here.
Heck, the bear dances too (sort of), well dayum...

_Modified by punchbug at 3:38 AM 12-4-2007_

oh, i sorta miss the days of dialup. finally moved into the present this summer at home.
kinda like waiting for a bus.








EDIT: OWnED IT

























_Modified by frd206 at 8:20 AM 12-4-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_ I've got the fuel 










_Quote »_and bottom end to back it, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










Great post for first one of the day for me.
Of course now I've got a few choice songs in my head...
Fat Bottom Birls by Queen 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/music...1_006
Da' Butt by E.U (DC Go-Go!)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/music...1_001
Baby Got Back by Sir Mix-a-lot
http://www.amazon.com/gp/music...1_014
Happy tuesday listening!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

^^ you know it baby!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

greg, you clearly could have whored it up much heavier with your last post...could have been stretched to 4 or 5 easy. oh well.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_greg, you clearly could have whored it up much heavier with your last post...could have been stretched to 4 or 5 easy. oh well.









When you've got a post count like mine there's no need to whore it up


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

in honor of mr. lee....whoring it up all over my network now. not on iphone though, motorola baby!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_in honor of mr. lee....whoring it up all over my network now. not on iphone though, motorola baby!









blasphemy i tell ya


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

I love how YouTube is totally worthless now. That last link for TopGear was pulled due to copyright reasons. I noticed this the other day when I was trying to find a funny clip of Family Guy for a friend and they had all been pulled. So what's the point now? To watch some moron's home videos of him driving a Ford Escort through a snowy parking lot with "Disturbed" as backround music? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Sorry for the foul mood. I woke up with a horribly painful stiff neck and I have no money for the Chiropractor.








Brendan


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_I love how YouTube is totally worthless now. That last link for TopGear was pulled due to copyright reasons. I noticed this the other day when I was trying to find a funny clip of Family Guy for a friend and they had all been pulled. So what's the point now? To watch some moron's home videos of him driving a Ford Escort through a snowy parking lot with "Disturbed" as backround music? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Sorry for the foul mood. I woke up with a horribly painful stiff neck and I have no money for the Chiropractor.








Brendan

boo hoo... no more youtube for you..... try youporn and let me know how that works out for ya.


----------



## 1FLiGLi (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Damn right it was. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















Adams Morgan, right?
If it is, that is a damn good spot.
The best I've ever done is about 1/2 block up one of the side streets.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Yeah, Adams Morgan. I don't know the name of the bar we're parked in front of, but you can get a hookah there.
THe building on the right, that you can just see the corner of is the place that has Felix and SpyBar.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
T, I think I might have some floating around somewhere!

Floating around? DO I want to really know???


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

151 days from my birthday until Cincy.
The good news is that I can now legally drink in the US


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_151 days from my birthday until Cincy.
The good news is that I can now legally drink in the US









ill be there in 18 days. so 133 days from mylegal 1st drink till cincy mayhem.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Yeah, Adams Morgan. I don't know the name of the bar we're parked in front of, but you can get a hookah there.
THe building on the right, that you can just see the corner of is the place that has Felix and SpyBar.

I like Felix....they had someone on a piano doing Route 66 once and I new all the words thanks to Depeche Mode.....BTW what wheel combo you have on the Jetta??


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_I love how YouTube is totally worthless now. That last link for TopGear was pulled due to copyright reasons. I noticed this the other day when I was trying to find a funny clip of Family Guy for a friend and they had all been pulled. So what's the point now? To watch some moron's home videos of him driving a Ford Escort through a snowy parking lot with "Disturbed" as backround music? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Sorry for the foul mood. I woke up with a horribly painful stiff neck and I have no money for the Chiropractor.








Brendan

try searching for a guy, user name 'topfan24', he had a couple episodes up. not the best quaity, but they were most of the recent season 10 stuff which the bbc is all over like white on rice.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
boo hoo... no more youtube for you..... try youporn and let me know how that works out for ya.









Ah much better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif LOL!
Brendan


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Ah much better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif LOL!
Brendan

Been waiting for someone else to post.....I hate to consecutive post you know?


----------



## 1FLiGLi (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Yeah, Adams Morgan. I don't know the name of the bar we're parked in front of, but you can get a hookah there.
THe building on the right, that you can just see the corner of is the place that has Felix and SpyBar.

How far up/down were you from the Columbia Station restaurant/bar? I have one hellva good story associated with that place.








I've also been to another place, a couple doors down form Columbia Station, that was OK. Meze, it was named .
I'll have to try out Felix and SpyBar sometime next year when I head out to the bars again. Too cold now for that stuff!!! I drink at home during the winter. 
_Modified by 1FLiGLi at 11:07 AM 12-4-2007 - Getting my facts straight







_

_Modified by 1FLiGLi at 11:12 AM 12-4-2007_


_Modified by 1FLiGLi at 11:12 AM 12-4-2007_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (1FLiGLi)*

Oh look thanks to Mtl-Marc....... My fender intact!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Ah much better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif LOL!
Brendan

my daily contribution to better health


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

little re-cap to show the standings thus far.....
frd206	79
mr lee	54
G-rocco	41
Mtl-Marc	36
scirocco*joe	35
Rocco_crossing	29
MK1roccin77	26
vwdaun	26
timbo2132	25
xavsbud	24
Morio	23
Neptuno	20
Rocco_julie	18
cholland_	17
Chris16vRocco	14
punchbug	13
53BGTX	13
Sciroccoracer7	12
bigtavo	11
Lord_Verminaard	9
sciroccojim	7
crazyaboutrocs	5
16VScirrocco88	5
Michael Bee	5
1FLiGLi	5
85roccoZ400	4
saddest6day66	4
Scirocko	3
PoorHouse	2
smithma7	2
LastMartian	2
ROBZUK	2
CodeMan	1
[email protected] 1
Rocc it	1
tcfootball	1
vwleadfoot	1
type53b_gtd	1
Solicom	1
TooRoundTDI	1
northsurveyor	1
CALAWAYMK2	1


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Oh look thanks to Mtl-Marc....... My fender intact!










El T, where'd ya snag that from? Are there others... (that might show more of my car?)
I still like those wheels.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Right click, properties...








Julie is trying hard to pretend she doesn't want a martini


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i dont know what it is, but i know 2-3 people who have 'sold' mk2s...want them back...and never really got fully paid for them in the 1st place









It's an epidemic...


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

finally getting to the internet at work bump


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

14th place








Although by posting this, I'm now tied for 13th with Julie.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Geez guys, I am out of town for four days, and the page count doubled...















Now we know who the real whores are.








Got back in town. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Scirocco content:
- Almost rust free MK1 hatch.
- Full MK1 Zender body kit.
- MK1 Zender grill.
- Three MK1 euro bumpers.
- and best of all, a tall gear transmission with LSD rebuilt by Dan.
Pic for click => Owned

















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 9:36 PM 12-3-2007_

Sounds like a nice weekend of gathering parts. Where'd you find the MKI Euros? I have been trying to source them for a couple years now.
Glad to see you're bak, it's whoring time now if you want to catch up...








Dave


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

posting in class....oh yes.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_posting in class....oh yes.









Cheater! Pay attention to the teacher!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

It is getting cold around here 23* this morning and we just started getting cold


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
Where'd you find the MKI Euros? 

Around DC. The weren't cheap, but they are light. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Timbo's got some that will induce seizures.

OMG!!! Don't encourage him. The first time I posted it, took me fifteen minutes to finally get it off my screen after repeatedly falling off my chair to the floor... (J/K, of course, but it is bad)
Dave


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*



















_Modified by Neptuno at 11:44 AM 12-4-2007_


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
OMG!!! Don't encourage him. The first time I posted it, took me fifteen minutes to finally get it off my screen after repeatedly falling off my chair to the floor... (J/K, of course, but it is bad)
Dave 

Well now I'm curious...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Neptuno)*

















^^ Look at that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 1:08 PM 12-4-2007_


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

Wheels purchased!! Hope to be the only at Cincy with them








they need to be re-finished (more like polished)
looking for tires now


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

what kind of wheels?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

end-of-lunchtime bump.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

600th post in this thread!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

601


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_601









O wait look at this 602


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
O wait look at this 602










ho.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_end-of-lunchtime bump.









Cooper the cat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_

ho.










You guys just have no shame. Do you?


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
















^^ Look at that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 1:08 PM 12-4-2007_

OMG!!!
That is awesome.
Dave


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_what kind of wheels?

15" shower drains


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
You guys just have no shame. Do you?

none at all


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

41 minutes, slackers!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_41 minutes, slackers!

tell me about it.... everyone must be at lunch or heaven forbid... working


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Not me. It's my day off.








I'm going to go get gas in the 4Runner and get some food and I'll be back in like 20min, so keep posting fellas!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Pictures!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_










Damn sexy dash







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Pictures!









im in love http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

One more.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Damn sexy dash







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

It sure gives me ideas for my dash.








I don't know how hard and involved would it be to actually cover the dash with leather?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Damn sexy dash







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

x2...mucho jealous


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Pictures!









omg! my dream! mk1, yellow headlights, hefty lip on the wheels. just needs some stuff tinted, and dbadged, and id so steal it


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
... and id so steal it









The car is safe as it is in a land far away where they eat cheese, and ducks.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
The car is safe as it is in a land far away where they eat cheese, and ducks.









dont want to go there. duck cruelty http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif we just string em to our bumpers here


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Mmmmm. Krispy-Kreme.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Of course I spilled my hot chocolate in my lap turning onto my street. There's a stupid drain going all the way across the street and when they repaved they didn't do a very good job of smoothing it out.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









Nice picture Rob. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

Marc always has the best pictures. You need to bring that drive to Cincy and let some of us get copies....
Dave


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

Damn I missed my first ownage by --->| |<---- _that_ much.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

And with that post I moved up into 13th place in the post whore standings.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_Marc always has the best pictures. You need to bring that drive to Cincy and let some of us get copies....
Dave

Thanks Dave, but those pictures on the last page were not mine unfortunately. They still are nice pictures, and they are nice cars too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

who's deleting posts!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_who's deleting posts!!

























We're _adding_ posts. 
+1 for me.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_who's deleting posts!!









Reboot your iphone if it ain't working right.















+1 again.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Same here. no subtracting here.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Bond, _Duck_ Bond....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Same here. no subtracting here.

Speaking of substracting, can someone please photoshop a Scirocco instead of the hummer in this picture?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Reboot your iphone if it ain't working right.















+1 again. 

damit


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Speaking of substracting, can someone please photoshop a Scirocco instead of the hummer in this picture?


how about you just photoshop those girls on over to my house for an evening.....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
how about you just photoshop those girls on over to my house for an evening..... 

Photoshop them on your hand and you'll be ready for the weekend


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
how about you just photoshop those girls on over to my house for an evening..... 

ill let them know to stop over at your place after they doing hanging out at mine tonight..


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

greg with another random duck. alright


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Damn I missed my first ownage by --->| |<---- _that_ much.

hey, atleast you are on the page you tried to own near the top. mr lee was at the bottom of one he tried to own.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_greg with another random duck. alright









Aloha duck


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

The duck pimp. ^^


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Aloha duck









find a transformers duck, and you will be the coolest person ever!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
find a transformers duck, and you will be the coolest person ever!









Google makes it easy.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Google makes it easy.









ha. true. but i think you can do better than that


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Speaking of substracting, can someone please photoshop a Scirocco instead of the hummer in this picture?









Not sure that is the right thing to do. I mean seing all those models, does make one think of hummers... Err, uh, I mean Hummers...








Dave


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Top ten count once again...
User Posts 
frd206 89 
mr lee 62 
Mtl-Marc 55 
G-rocco 51 
scirocco*joe 35 
xavsbud 31 
Rocco_crossing 29 
MK1roccin77 29 
Morio 26 
vwdaun 26 

Question, Should we stretch to include the top 20? 
Dave


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

Ducks.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_Ducks.

YES!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









reminds me of 








*EDIT:* 19 pages??? that's it? !! You Scirocco people are slackin' !!
_aaaand Timbo's prediction is??_


_Modified by Michael Bee at 6:02 PM 12-4-2007_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
*EDIT:* 19 pages??? that's it? !! You Scirocco people are slackin' !!


Tis _you _who are slacking, *Bee*!
User Posts 
1 frd206 90 
2 mr lee 62 
3 Mtl-Marc 55 
4 G-rocco 51 
5 scirocco*joe 35 
6 xavsbud 32 
7 MK1roccin77 30 
8 Rocco_crossing 29 
9 Morio 26 
10 vwdaun 26 
11 timbo2132 25 
12 Neptuno 24 
13 Chris16vRocco 21 
14 cholland_ 18 
15 Rocco_julie 18 
16 punchbug 13 
17 53BGTX 13 
18 Sciroccoracer7 12 
19 bigtavo 11 
20 Lord_Verminaard 9 
21 sciroccojim 7 
22 Michael Bee 6 

I mean, 22nd?! C'mon...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Speaking of substracting, can someone please photoshop a Scirocco instead of the hummer in this picture?









One word. Skanks.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
One word. Skanks.









didnt like your haircut?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
One word. Skanks.









and that is a problem how????


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Tis _you _who are slacking, *Bee*!
User Posts 
1 frd206 90 
2 mr lee 62 
3 Mtl-Marc 55 
4 G-rocco 51 
5 scirocco*joe 35 
6 xavsbud 32 
7 MK1roccin77 30 
8 Rocco_crossing 29 
9 Morio 26 
10 vwdaun 26 
11 timbo2132 25 
12 Neptuno 24 
13 Chris16vRocco 21 
14 cholland_ 18 
15 Rocco_julie 18 
16 punchbug 13 
17 53BGTX 13 
18 Sciroccoracer7 12 
19 bigtavo 11 
20 Lord_Verminaard 9 
21 sciroccojim 7 
22 Michael Bee 6 

I mean, 22nd?! C'mon...









damm I fell off the list I need to start posting more, damm work getting in the way


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

from page 10

_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_at this rate this thread will be 25 pages by Jan 1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










hahahahahaha


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

we will be there by tomorrow


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









yummy
page ownage


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
didnt like your haircut?









Yeah I grunt when I'm gettin my swell on at the gym, cause I want everybody in that fµckin place to see how ripped and tan I am.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_we will be there by tomorrow

seriously


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

not now cheif....im in the effing zone


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

I'm gettin fµckin wasted tonight. I'm gonna be drinkin fµckin heinekens and jagerbombs all fµckin night.
jagerbombs. jagerbombs. jagerbombs.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

WOW page 20


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_WOW page 20























tearing it up


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

You guys added 3 pages since I was at work. Man. Imagine what you could do with a wrench or two


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_You guys added 3 pages since I was at work. Man. Imagine what you could do with a wrench or two










random, but badass


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

frd206 is taking the lead and running with it.... he's got 30+ on me, and I'm in 2nd.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Yeah I grunt when I'm gettin my swell on at the gym, cause I want everybody in that fµckin place to see how ripped and tan I am.









So where are those pics hmmmm? Sure, pics of skanks but what are Julie, Cathy & myself supposed to do?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_You guys added 3 pages since I was at work. Man. Imagine what you could do with a wrench or two









No kidding 'eh? Then again, wrestling with rusty bolts & broken parts isn't quite as easy as typing. Especially when it's 25 degrees outside.
Of course, they salted the roads this afternoon, and Shadow the wonder-rocco has decided not to start. *sigh*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
So where are those pics hmmmm? Sure, pics of skanks but what are Julie, Cathy & myself supposed to do?









This is what we're talking about. Stupid New Jersey guido trash.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=4JMOh-cul6M


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
This is what we're talking about. Stupid New Jersey guido trash.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=4JMOh-cul6M

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Morons.


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
This is what we're talking about. Stupid New Jersey guido trash.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=4JMOh-cul6M

Wow, I 've discovered a completely new species! And what a horrible little creature...


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (LastMartian)*

Some strange looking sciroccos:
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I took this picture while I was out tonight....


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

And on the 20th page, I shall annouce that I will be present next year......and not in a Kia (read: cincy 07).


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Oh Timbo, I belive they call that Avant Gard...

_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
This is what we're talking about. Stupid New Jersey guido trash.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=4JMOh-cul6M

This one is just as funny, except that i didn't want to punch the guy...







My new hair cut, Asain Edition


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (LastMartian)*

this thread is moving fast !!!
at this there will be 25 + pages before this coming Monday

















Sunday morning drive cincy '07 to Young's dairy


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (LastMartian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_Oh Timbo, I belive they call that Avant Gard...


Here's a slightly clearer shot.....


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Thanks, thats much better...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Here's a slightly clearer shot.....

















Dang! JR got the silver MK1? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I went back to the parking lot at the mall, and I saw another car. Too bad my camera sucks so bad.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
This is what we're talking about. Stupid New Jersey guido trash.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=4JMOh-cul6M
effing hilarious


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (LastMartian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_


















interesting description of a scirocco


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (LastMartian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_Oh Timbo, I belive they call that Avant Gard...
This one is just as funny, except that i didn't want to punch the guy...







My new hair cut, Asain Edition


HAH. i love how he points to the angle without the camera one time like in the original. classic


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

21 yet????


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Muahahh!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_21 yet????

heh. we need 25 by the week's end


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_21 yet????

Nope.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Dang! JR got the silver MK1? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Sorta.
bigtavo, timbo and I had burgers at TGI Fridays.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Sorta.
bigtavo, timbo and I had burgers at TGI Fridays.


You convinced Timbo not to go at Wendy's?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
No kidding 'eh? Then again, wrestling with rusty bolts & broken parts isn't quite as easy as typing. Especially when it's 25 degrees outside.
Of course, they salted the roads this afternoon, and Shadow the wonder-rocco has decided not to start. *sigh*

Ha, maybe Shadow and the Red Baron are long-lost cousins?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_21 yet????

Maybee.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*









owned
pre suspension








post suspension










_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 11:26 PM 12-4-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_








owned

Bwahahahaha








And no pic???


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Bwahahahaha








And no pic???









ironic. we should start a photo whore list to compliment the post whore...im pretty sure montral marcs got it


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
ironic. we should start a photo whore list to compliment the post whore...im pretty sure montral marcs got it









Pictures are nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

updated for pics


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_








_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 11:26 PM 12-4-2007_

Thank you sir!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_









i love that picture


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I love the yellow baywatch edition Scirocco truck. I know it's not a clean execution of the idea, but it's still cool.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

Here's the wallpaper sized version:
http://www.vintagewatercooleds...0.jpg


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Here's the wallpaper sized version:
http://www.vintagewatercooleds...0.jpg

hero.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Some air cooled fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Karmann goodness.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

And the hippie bus.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

no more beer bump


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_









That's a pretty ugly Scirocco.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Some air cooled fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Karmann goodness.









saw one of these on the street in nyc yesterday. def doubletook.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

still havent seen a scirocco up in nyc yet.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

frd206 105 
mr lee 64 
Mtl-Marc 64 
G-rocco 53 
scirocco*joe 36 
xavsbud 32 
timbo2132 31 
MK1roccin77 30 
vwdaun 30 
Rocco_crossing 29 
Morio 28 
Chris16vRocco 25 
Neptuno 24 
Rocco_julie 19 
cholland_ 18 
16VScirrocco88 17 
53BGTX 14 
punchbug 13 
Sciroccoracer7 12 
bigtavo 11 
Lord_Verminaard 9 
sciroccojim 8 
Michael Bee 6 
LastMartian 6 



_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 12:42 AM 12-5-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_










hard to follow that


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_21 yet????

Actually, I turned 21 today!
And I go out to celebrate and miss almost *three pages!* Apparently I can't leave the house anymore.
In other news, I got my first CEL ever tonight, and it wasn't even in a VW


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Actually, I turned 21 today!
And I go out to celebrate and miss almost *three pages!* Apparently I can't leave the house anymore.
In other news, I got my first CEL ever tonight, and it wasn't even in a VW









Congrats man!!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_









If anybody has one of these for sale, let me know. It's been decided for the last few months that that's my next one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
Congrats man!! 

On the birthday or the CEL?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Actually, I turned 21 today!
And I go out to celebrate and miss almost *three pages!* Apparently I can't leave the house anymore.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Actually, I turned 21 today!
And I go out to celebrate and miss almost *three pages!* Apparently I can't leave the house anymore.
In other news, I got my first CEL ever tonight, and it wasn't even in a VW









Happy Bday Chris! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
This means you were drinking illegally at H2O?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Winter.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_And I go out to celebrate and miss almost *three pages!* Apparently I can't leave the house anymore.


Nope, you can't anymore.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









Photo credit.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3542111


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 11:16 AM 12-5-2007_


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Mark owned the page and didn't claim it. Sheesh. Gettin' slow there man


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I can't top that scirocco pic that Marc just posted.
I'll just post kias...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Here's the M that can boogie down so well....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Here's the M that can boogie down so well....
]

Stewie: killin it!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Ducks!
























Christmas Duck!








Sciroccos!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

where are those pics from Joe?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_where are those pics from Joe?

They were from one of our brunch gtgs. That was Frenchtown, NJ.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
They were from one of our brunch gtgs. That was Frenchtown, NJ.

I drove through Frenchtown Yesterday!!!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I drove through Frenchtown Yesterday!!!









Me, too!
Oh, wait...I was in the passenger seat.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Winter.









Amen brother. We got a couple inches of snow last night ourselves, first of the season. I'm gonna go see if I can get Shadow started again. Damn car, I bought it to keep everything else out of the salt. So what happens when I need it? I think this car has a death wish.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Oh and Happy Birfday to Chris, and congrats on popping your CEL cherry.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Damn car, I bought it to keep everything else out of the salt. So what happens when I need it? I think this car has a death wish.

It's testing you....the car wants you to prove your love for it.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

my duck contribution:


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









The wife has been trying to talk me into one of these to restore. Looks awesome when completed.
Dave


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Happy Bday Chris! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
This means you were drinking illegally at H2O?









Drinking? I wasn't drinking... there's no alcohol in that Canadian beer Cathy had









_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Oh and Happy Birfday to Chris, and congrats on popping your CEL cherry.









Thanks Daun... and they say Jeep Straight sixes are indestructable


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_









Nice, period correct, but not a Scirocco. not that I wouldn't let it stay parked in my driveway...
Dave


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

What? No dancing underscore?


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
Stewie: killin it!

















With all the hotties....








Dave


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

i got nothin'


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Posting the top 20 so Jeff doesn't get left out.








User Posts 
frd206 106 
Mtl-Marc 70 
mr lee 65 
G-rocco 55 
scirocco*joe 37 
xavsbud 35 
timbo2132 33 
vwdaun 32 
MK1roccin77 30 
Morio 30 
Rocco_crossing 29 
Chris16vRocco 25 
Neptuno 24 
cholland_ 23 
16VScirrocco88 20 
Rocco_julie 20 
53BGTX 14 
punchbug 13 
Sciroccoracer7 12 
bigtavo 12 

Dave


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

Wow I only dropped one spot and soooooo many pages had been placed since my last apearence


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

marc has taken 2nd place


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_marc has taken 2nd place









You just need to do a little more whoring. You were right up there last year, just repeat....
Dave
ALMOST to my 1000th post...


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Mark owned the page and didn't claim it. Sheesh. Gettin' slow there man









Guess this is a noob question, but how many post per page are there before a new page is awarded to the thread?
Dave


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

I can't seem to figure it out. I think it's 35, but sometimes it seems to be different.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I can't seem to figure it out. I think it's 35, but sometimes it seems to be different.









I had tried to figure it out before, but doesn't seem to be consistant. Anyone know for sure?
Dave


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
You just need to do a little more whoring. You were right up there last year, just repeat....
Dave
ALMOST to my 1000th post...









yeah i got a new pimp this year and he's not as good as Tyrone... no one will ever be as good as Tyrone... too bad he's in prison now. But I heard he's doing good with his "in-cell" program. 
I need to get me some new fishnet hose and a bling-a-thong


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
yeah i got a new pimp this year and he's not as good as Tyrone... no one will ever be as good as Tyrone... too bad he's in prison now. But I heard he's doing good with his "in-cell" program. 
I need to get me some new fishnet hose and a bling-a-thong









You tease... But I hear that's what makes a good ho...
Dave


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_









Mikey has returned to the thread... You are falling behind...
Dave


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_









you better be there this year Bee.... i need the grill king!


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
you better be there this year Bee.... i need the grill king! 

I hope he will be there, just sad that his sweet ride won't be there. Gotta have the Bee there though.
Dave


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_you better be there this year Bee.... i need the grill king!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*









Oops, owned. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 11:25 AM 12-5-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
I hope he will be there, just sad that his sweet ride won't be there. Gotta have the Bee there though.
Dave

That's his sweet ride.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

^^^ 
Love the bandana. Awesome!
Dave


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
That's his sweet ride.









color is fantastic!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*

Bee's car has a fat ass ..... and i'm secretly in love with it


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
I had tried to figure it out before, but doesn't seem to be consistant. Anyone know for sure?
Dave

no clue, its kinda like xmas when you get the ownage though


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








Oops, owned. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 11:25 AM 12-5-2007_

i want to be that low


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Must stay in the rankings!








Timbo showin' off his hardware!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Must stay in the rankings!


at this rate, im gonna be dethroned pretty soon. montreal marc has been tearing it up since he got back home.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (frd206)*

and I am going to be away for 2 days moving


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Bee's car has a fat ass ..... and i'm secretly in love with it 

fat chicks: fun until your friends find out


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_and I am going to be away for 2 days moving































not good. not good.


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

My attempt at whoring, post.

_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_fat chicks: fun until your friends find out


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*

Look at it like this, Morio... At least you'll still be ahead of Randall, Cathy and Jeff... Unless they start posting a bunch too.
Dave
Finally, after several years, getting close to that 1000 post milestone...


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

MTL-Marc's restored Ghia, with the porche wheels made me think of this beauty...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_Look at it like this, Morio... At least you'll still be ahead of Randall, Cathy and Jeff... Unless they start posting a bunch too.
Dave
Finally, after several years, getting close to that 1000 post milestone...

past couple weeks ive been on a rampage...i was a member for like a half year before i started posting. gotta catch up


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (frd206)*

true true true.......


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

This is real close to how my "held together with a shoelace" cars look. So it's my new wallpaper!

_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
past couple weeks ive been on a rampage...i was a member for like a half year before i started posting. gotta catch up









Yeah, but my slacker self has been a member since June of 2003 and I am just now approaching the mark. You'll be there in far less time than it took me. But my 1000th post WILL come in this thread... Hopefully with a pic whore posting event.








Dave


_Modified by xavsbud at 2:17 PM 12-5-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Muahhah!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
you better be there this year Bee.... i need the grill king! 


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
















It was Jim's grill








classic.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (LastMartian)*

Ah, so that golf is what you get when you remove the springs and are sitting on the bump stops I guess?








I like it.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
That's his sweet ride.


yep. I'll be there in the Vooosh. Those who have witnessed it in person will agree: A Scirocco it is not, but a 4 door Scirocco? Mehbe...








She do have a large BeDonk-a-donk though.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_Ah, so that golf is what you get when you remove the springs and are sitting on the bump stops I guess?








I like it.

no it is what you get when you custom fab and relocate new suspension pickup points and also use custom suspension.. now i am just waiting for sciroccohal to pop in and give a opinionated comment on how retarded it is


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_
no it is what you get when you custom fab and relocate new suspension pickup points and also use custom suspension.. now i am just waiting for sciroccohal to pop in and give a opinionated comment on how retarded it is









Ah, ok. So visually, it might as well be sitting on the bump stops, but it won't kill you going around a corner. Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_Ah, so that golf is what you get when you remove the springs and are sitting on the bump stops I guess?








I like it.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Ah, ok. So visually, it might as well be sitting on the bump stops, but it won't kill you going around a corner. Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

read
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2770304
and
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3173103
if you can sift through all fo the off topic crap


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Wow, you won the trophy, even though one of your driving lights(is that what i should call them) is broken?! Well that works for me. It adds character!

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Muahhah!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_
read
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2770304
and
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3173103
if you can sift through all fo the off topic crap









Ah ha! I knew I recognized that car! I saw it at waterwagens with the wood print wheels!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (LastMartian)*









I have another set. In fact, I've had another set since about march. I've just never gotten around to switching it.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*









Baby's got Back!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








Oops, owned. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 11:25 AM 12-5-2007_

This picture is not large enough.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_








Baby's got Back!

It's just so round! And out-there!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









Shhhhhh. Weir hunting Fowisters.


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

ownage!








edit: cause i'm not yet experienced enough with the dirty tricks!










_Modified by LastMartian at 2:09 PM 12-5-2007_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (LastMartian)*

Not.
Dude, I so out ownaged you!










_Modified by bigtavo at 1:54 PM 12-5-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Oh Schnapp! I was sooo close! I drew out my special little rocco pic, just for that occasion... 
::walks away in shame::


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (LastMartian)*

post


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_post

whore


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
whore

****


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_post

What, do you mean Bjork's album?
















She is awesome!
edit: freakin' ded links










_Modified by LastMartian at 2:13 PM 12-5-2007_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_post


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_whore


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

to mr lee [because i dont want to jack the other thread anymore than it has]:
WHOOOO-EEE YOU BOYS LIKE MEXICO?


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Cincy Content:

_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Bring a Scirocco. Get a duck.


Ive decided to go this year, because I figure it's the easiest way to get a little rubber duck. All i've gotta do really is put the tranny in, do up all the electrical stuff, fuel lines, exhaust, try to get it to start(during a newengland winer), replace some brake lines.....Piece of cake!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_to mr lee [because i dont want to jack the other thread anymore than it has]:
WHOOOO-EEE YOU BOYS LIKE MEXICO?









The Snozzberries taste like Snozzberries!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Wasn't there a post a while back about this thread reaching page 25 by january 1st? I don't know if we're gonna be there by then...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_Wasn't there a post a while back about this thread reaching page 25 by january 1st? I don't know if we're gonna be there by then...









We will be at 100 pages by January 1st. There might even be some Scirocco or Cincy content included.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
We will be at 100 pages by January 1st. There *might even be some Scirocco or Cincy content included*.

I dunno about that... maybe a LITTLE bit.... maybe.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (LastMartian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_Cincy Content:

Ive decided to go this year, because I figure it's the easiest way to get a little rubber duck. All i've gotta do really is put the tranny in, do up all the electrical stuff, fuel lines, exhaust, try to get it to start(during a newengland winer), replace some brake lines.....Piece of cake!









Just remember: Installation is the opposite of removal


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Just remember: Installation is the opposite of removal









Or something like that...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Just remember: Installation is the opposite of removal









isnt it the worst when those are the ACTUAL instuction that coem with something. 'you just spent 3 hours doing this. just reverse it to get back to the start.' eff you too


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
We will be at 100 pages by January 1st. There might even be some Scirocco or Cincy content included.

the 100 pages seems more likely than the scirocco/cincy content


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

I was just scrolling through the page and at this moment, everyone who has posted on this page is online RIGHT NOW!
Dave


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Damn. And here I thought I was lurking....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_I was just scrolling through the page and at this moment, everyone who has posted on this page is online RIGHT NOW!
Dave

ha. we have no real lives.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Damn. And here I thought I was lurking....

Yeah, we saw you lurking...







Can't hide for long around here...


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
ha. we have no real lives.









Looks like Jeff and Matt got scared when I sent that. They disappeared on us. Maybe I shouldn't have said anything.








Dave
Seven more posts.... (1000 here I come







)


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
Looks like Jeff and Matt got scared when I sent that. They disappeared on us. Maybe I shouldn't have said anything.








Dave

well, im leaving now to, so yes, your fault.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
well, im leaving now to, so yes, your fault.









[Dons Rodney King Costume] "Why can't we all just get along?"
Dave


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

http://www.cafepress.com/roccocalendar
Calendars are in.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_http://www.cafepress.com/roccocalendar
Calendars are in.









Already ordered mine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks, Greg. You rocc...
Dave


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_http://www.cafepress.com/roccocalendar
Calendars are in.









nice.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i thought max was gonna have a month


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
nice.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i thought max was gonna have a month









Notes regarding that are in my other thread








I only had room for 12 pictures


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Notes regarding that are in my other thread








I only had room for 12 pictures









no worries, just bustin' your balls


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

you're breakin' my balls, Gary...
_Breakin' 'em!_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
Looks like Jeff and Matt got scared when I sent that. They disappeared on us. Maybe I shouldn't have said anything.








Dave
Seven more posts.... (1000 here I come







)

Washington state made me go to lunch. Not that I minded. But dont' worry, I'm back now.








yay! my very first page pwnage in this thread!










_Modified by MK1roccin77 at 12:31 PM 12-5-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Washington state made me go to lunch. Not that I minded. But dont' worry, I'm back now.









and you snuck in just to jack my page ownage


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
and you snuck in just to jack my page ownage









Sorry. kinda.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

^^^ kids...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
It's testing you....the car wants you to prove your love for it.

F-that. As you know, this is just pushing me harder in my E30 search. I certainly have no love for that rotted-in-the-floors POS.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_^^^ kids...









geezers


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
yeah i got a new pimp this year and he's not as good as Tyrone... no one will ever be as good as Tyrone... too bad he's in prison now. But I heard he's doing good with his "in-cell" program. 
I need to get me some new fishnet hose and a bling-a-thong









Excuse me, but could someone pass the mental floss? kthxbye


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









GOOO!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
and you snuck in just to jack my page ownage









mr lee, getting taken to the cleaners on page ownages


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Excuse me, but could someone pass the mental floss? kthxbye

i was referring to me being a post whore with a new pimp who isn't doing his job.... the pimp is no one in particular just a medaphore.... cuz im a post whore... get it.. whore, pimp... on the corner tryin' to push my "goods" 
ok i'll stop.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
mr lee, getting taken to the cleaners on page ownages









but I'm comin' after your ass for the lead!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (LastMartian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_Cincy Content:
Ive decided to go this year, because I figure it's the easiest way to get a little rubber duck. All i've gotta do really is put the tranny in, do up all the electrical stuff, fuel lines, exhaust, try to get it to start(during a newengland winer), replace some brake lines.....Piece of cake!









Well as Cathy would say: Pitter patter!


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Just remember: Installation is the opposite of removal









Well, if I can't get it together, i'll just take my two wheeler. My hair is a little wierd in this shot, mind you...








Is cincy down hill from here?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









you can keep pushing these "goods"


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i was referring to me being a post whore with a new pimp who isn't doing his job.... the pimp is no one in particular just a medaphore.... cuz im a post whore... get it.. whore, pimp... on the corner tryin' to push my "goods" 
ok i'll stop. 









just kidding. but ive been waiting to pull that out on someone here.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
mr lee, getting taken to the cleaners on page ownages









That's just because he is trying so hard. There will be enough time and chance for all of us to enjoy page ownage... I hope... Oh, man, now I am getting nervous that it may not happen for me either...
Dave


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (LastMartian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_
Well, if I can't get it together, i'll just take my two wheeler. My hair is a little wierd in this shot, mind you...








Is cincy down hill from here?


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_...just a medaphore....
I'm sorry, but can you use smaller words, i'm obviously not as educated as you


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
That's just because he is trying so hard. There will be enough time and chance for all of us to enjoy page ownage... I hope... Oh, man, now I am getting nervous that it may not happen for me either...
Dave

someday it happens to all of us....it feels wierd at first, but yoll get used to it


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

jeeze, this thread is moving faster than I can read it!


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Timbo, that is the nicest post I've seen in a while. Or is it a stake, i can't tell









_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i was referring to me being a post whore with a new pimp who isn't doing his job.... the pimp is no one in particular just a medaphore.... cuz im a post whore... get it.. whore, pimp... on the corner tryin' to push my "goods" 
ok i'll stop. 

Dood I know, no need to 'splain. Just tryin' to up my post count while making snide comments, ya know?
Makin' it damn difficult to stay in the top ten.....


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_










Marriage material right there


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
but I'm comin' after your ass for the lead! 

Getting damn good at this are ya?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (LastMartian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_I'm sorry, but can you use smaller words, i'm obviously not as educated as you









who said I was "educated" 
google:
Did you mean: metaphor


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
just kidding. but ive been waiting to pull that out on someone here.









Oh. My. God. Can you say. L. O. L. ? I'm dyin' here, stop!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
who said I was "educated" 
google:
Did you mean: metaphor 

I'm pretty sure our society would go crashing back to the dark ages if we didn't have google guide us.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Rob, where's ya find these? Man, I wish these were in the calendar!

_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_










_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Makin' it damn difficult to stay in the top ten.....

Speaking of the top ten...
User Posts 
frd206 124 
mr lee 87 
Mtl-Marc 76 
G-rocco 61 
xavsbud 51 
MK1roccin77 42 
scirocco*joe 38 
timbo2132 37 
vwdaun 36 
Morio 34 

Dave


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_










Hottie!








edit for ownage










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 3:59 PM 12-5-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
I'm pretty sure our society would go crashing back to the dark ages if we didn't have google guide us.

Google FTW


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

holy crap page 25 came and went in half an hour! if we can keep that up 'till june.....


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Rob, where's ya find these? Man, I wish these were in the calendar!


That first MKI is sweet...
Dave
One more post to go..... 
xavsbud
Member
Online 
Member Since
6-8-2003
999 posts
SC
84 BBS Scirocco Turbo G60, 79 Callaway Scirocco, 04 R32 DBP, 05 GTI TR, 00 Silverado



_Modified by xavsbud at 4:02 PM 12-5-2007_


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
I'm pretty sure our society would go crashing back to the dark ages if we didn't have google guide us.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Or at least an edumacated pimp.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Marriage material right there









Sheesh, even *I* would almost consider that.
Almost.


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
One more post to go..... 
xavsbud
Member
Online 
Member Since
6-8-2003
999 posts


FTW! Do IT!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (LastMartian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Or at least an edumacated pimp.

Isn't that basically what google is?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (LastMartian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_
Oh. My. God. Can you say. L. O. L. ? I'm dyin' here, stop!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Sheesh, even *I* would almost consider that.
Almost.

Seriously, what more could anyone, guy or girl, want?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

greg, i found them on google.... along with these


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Yall er krazy. I'm outta here....
You and your LOLCANO....Jeesh








Good luck on page 26!
Outta here like it's being irradiated.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_greg, i found them on google.... along with these 


im starting to break into google images too.







theyll be here as soon a hptobucket stops being slow


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*



timbo2132 said:


> QUOTE]
> Hey,
> That's my car. (It needs a wash.) Sweet! and this makes it 1000..... Start the party...
> Dave
> ...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Well ok, one more. Because no one complimented my artistic ability the first time....








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

did someone say "nice ass"


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (LastMartian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_Well ok, one more. Because no one complimented my artistic ability the first time....








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it's beautiful


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

get your umbrella... a storm is comin'


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Seriously, what more could anyone, guy or girl, want?

Proper plumbing?
Ok, I'll shut up now.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Proper plumbing?
Ok, I'll shut up now.









There's some pretty snazzy surgury they can do these days...
OK, I should shut up too.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*









last one for now


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_


timbo2132 said:


> QUOTE]
> Hey,
> That's my car. (It needs a wash.) Sweet! and this makes it 1000..... Start the party...
> Dave






timbo2132 said:


> Congratulation. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_









One of my ALL time favorite Sciroccos. 
Dave


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Geez Rob, you are going nuts today!








Thanks for all these pictures anyways. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 4:14 PM 12-5-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 34 seconds.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

im outta here for now


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Congratulation. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









yeah, congrats on owning the page


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Geez Rob, you are going nuts today!








Thanks for all these pictures anyways. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 4:14 PM 12-5-2007_

just tryin' to keep up w/ the kid


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
yeah, congrats on owning the page

















Bwahahahaha


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I think this thread now has more scirocco pictures in it than our few dedicated picture threads...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_im outta here for now


Don't let the door hit ya where the good Lord split ya!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

This is the very last image google finds when searching for "Scirocco":


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

this really isn't quite the cincy prep thread as it is the Scirocco post-whore thread








Not that I'm complaining!
Here's Bender with a martini!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_this really isn't quite the cincy prep thread as it is the Scirocco post-whore thread








Not that I'm complaining!
Here's Bender with a martini!









Oh yeah. on topic stuff. umm.... how many miles is it from Bellingham, WA to Cincy?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Oh yeah. on topic stuff. umm.... how many miles is it from Bellingham, WA to Cincy?

2500(ish)
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=...&om=1


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Oh yeah. on topic stuff. umm.... how many miles is it from Bellingham, WA to Cincy?

Maps & Trips says it is 2562 miles to Dauns from Bellingham. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dave


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

OK, I answered my own question. Well, Google answered it:
2,479 mi – about 1 day 11 hours
I'm gonna aim for under 30 hours


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

and despite me answering my own question, you all beat me too it anyway


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Wasn't this thread about Cincy and not whoring yourself out once?


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Wasn't this thread about Cincy and not whoring yourself out once?









nope, don't think so.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Wasn't this thread about Cincy and not whoring yourself out once?









wrong thread....















and from what i remember... the cincy thread from last year was just as whorish, but i didn't see you complaining then now did I ...








seriously tho, there needs to be a thread like this.. where we can "let loose" a little and have some fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








if your nice, i'll bring http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
*snip*
if your nice, i'll bring http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

is the http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif a







? That'd be nice


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_seriously tho, there needs to be a thread like this.. where we can "let loose" a little and have some fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








if your nice, i'll bring http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

My local board has a 'post-whore' thread for just that purpose, and it's just over 500 pages long.
Of course, they cheat - each page is only 15 posts.
http://www.schnellms.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=17


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
if your nice, i'll bring http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Cool.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re:*

25 by jan 1

BWAHAHAHAAHH


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_25 by jan 1

BWAHAHAHAAHH

gawd we're such whores


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

















While I was at 05 cincy, I met this cool dude who knew all about electrical wiring. His car:








It was Jim Ruffi!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*









Saw those MK1 euro bumpers for 80 euros.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

look a little rough


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

So 2008 will be my first year at Cincy, so I'm kind of ignorant about some things. Looking at all the pictures of wide open fields got me wondering, what kind of toys do people bring (or are allowed







)? Frisbees? Softball/other sports stuff? R/C cars 'n trucks? Potato cannons?







Or is all the time spent drinking beer and arranging the rocco's in various formations?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
While I was at 05 cincy, I met this cool dude who knew all about electrical wiring. His car:








It was Jim Ruffi!









such a nice car Jim!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_So 2008 will be my first year at Cincy, so I'm kind of ignorant about some things. Looking at all the pictures of wide open fields got me wondering, what kind of toys do people bring (or are allowed







)? Frisbees? Softball/other sports stuff? R/C cars 'n trucks? Potato cannons?







Or is all the time spent drinking beer and arranging the rocco's in various formations?

your close... let me clear it up for you.... 
Frisbees, Softball/other sports stuff, R/C cars 'n trucks, Potato cannons *while* drinking beer and arranging the rocco's in various formations


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
your close... let me clear it up for you.... 
Frisbees, Softball/other sports stuff, R/C cars 'n trucks, Potato cannons *while* drinking beer and arranging the rocco's in various formations

GOt it. I'm there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_look a little rough









Well... they are.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
your close... let me clear it up for you.... 
Frisbees, Softball/other sports stuff, R/C cars 'n trucks, Potato cannons *while* drinking beer and arranging the rocco's in various formations

Somewhere in all that mayhem, there are usually a couple guys laying under a rocc that broke on the way there or completing a tech procedure planned in advance. There is always much to do.
Dave


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*









Top shelf material











_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 5:25 PM 12-5-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








Saw those MK1 euro bumpers for 80 euros.

MMM MKI euro bumps


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_ Or is all the time spent drinking beer and arranging the rocco's in various formations?

WWe practice our Shriner-like synchronized driving formations in the morning, before we start with the beers.
But it's early morn' that way we can still drink in the morning.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
WWe practice our Shriner-like synchronized driving formations in the morning, before we start with the beers.
But it's early morn' that way we can still drink in the morning.


not alcoholic. despite apearances


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
not alcoholic. despite apearances

You can't drink all day unless you start first thing in the morning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Drinking? I wasn't drinking... there's no alcohol in that Canadian beer Cathy had...


Okay, here's the deal. He's lying. There IS in fact alcohol in Canadian beer. And he's Canadian and legal to drink Canadian beer here at 19, so when two Canadians meet on Canadian soil (EDIT: I meant OFF Canadian soil. No beer yet today, that's the problem. I know, pitter patter), especially at a VW show, that area becomes the Canadian Embassy. Waterfestians are very familiar with this concept. IN short he was legal at H2Oi. And Happy Birthday Cholland, you old man!

_Modified by punchbug at 3:11 PM 12-5-2007_


_Modified by punchbug at 3:15 PM 12-5-2007_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









OMG THAT IS THE HOTNESS!!!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
You can't drink all day unless you start first thing in the morning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









touche


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Ya know, I try to post a couple of pics each page. It's rather hard to keep up...


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

this thread is speeding up, 6 pages in one day and counting








Scirocco content























I want drive this Scirocco! Mk1 with Oettinger 1.6L 16v


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

dryer duct intake?








Yeah, yeah - I know it's not.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Watercooled! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
Speaking of the top ten...
User Posts 
frd206 124 
mr lee 87 
Mtl-Marc 76 
G-rocco 61 
xavsbud 51 
MK1roccin77 42 
scirocco*joe 38 
timbo2132 37 
vwdaun 36 
Morio 34 


J.Daniel 1
Couldn't help myself, I'm such a post ho!








6 pages in one day!








You'se guys are nuts!
Baby steps on the turbo 84, but I think this time it'll make Cincy.
Or is that OT in this thread??


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_dryer duct intake?








Yeah, yeah - I know it's not.

I know it looks like it, but it isn't, I say this because I have seen one these motors in an '83 Mk2 Scirocco in California








The crazy thing is this guy that owns this '83, has another Oettinger 16v that is going into another Scirocco http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
J.Daniel 1
Couldn't help myself, I'm such a post ho!








6 pages in one day!








You'se guys are nuts!
Baby steps on the turbo 84, but I think this time it'll make Cincy.
Or is that OT in this thread??










HA! And I thought you said you weren't going to post in here


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

going home from work bump.....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
J.Daniel 1
Couldn't help myself, I'm such a post ho!








Baby steps on the turbo 84, but I think this time it'll make Cincy.
Or is that OT in this thread??










Hahaha, even I have posted more than you have! And can I quote you on that?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

garden tool perhaps?


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

God damn guys


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

I fell off the list


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_I fell off the list

Maybe we need to go back to the top 20 for those that are away from thier computers during the day...








Dave


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Watercooled! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















Any one know the particulars of this car? That is smoking.
Dave


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

Vic sits like this till the bloody winter's over. ARRRGGGHHH... 











_Modified by Rocco_julie at 3:53 PM 12-5-2007_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Vic sits like this till the bloody winter's over. ARRRGGGHHH... 










booo


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
J.Daniel 1
Couldn't help myself, I'm such a post ho!








6 pages in one day!








You'se guys are nuts!
Baby steps on the turbo 84, but I think this time it'll make Cincy.
Or is that OT in this thread??










jeeze man, slow it down, slow it down


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

Jules,
Here is the top twenty. You're at 15.

User Posts 
1 frd206 138 
2 mr lee 103 
3 Mtl-Marc 88 
4 G-rocco 67 
5 xavsbud 60 
6 MK1roccin77 59 
7 timbo2132 41 
8 vwdaun 39 
9 scirocco*joe 38 
10 Morio 34 
11 Rocco_crossing 29 
12 Chris16vRocco 25 
13 Neptuno 25 
14 cholland_ 24 
15 Rocco_julie 23 
16 LastMartian 22 
17 16VScirrocco88 20 
18 bigtavo 18 
19 punchbug 16 
20 53BGTX 16 

Dave


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_Jules,
Here is the top twenty. You're at 15.

User Posts 
1 frd206 138 
2 mr lee 103 
3 Mtl-Marc 88 
4 G-rocco 67 
5 xavsbud 60 
6 MK1roccin77 59 
7 timbo2132 41 
8 vwdaun 39 
9 scirocco*joe 38 
10 Morio 34 
11 Rocco_crossing 29 
12 Chris16vRocco 25 
13 Neptuno 25 
14 cholland_ 24 
15 Rocco_julie 23 
16 LastMartian 22 
17 16VScirrocco88 20 
18 bigtavo 18 
19 punchbug 16 
20 53BGTX 16 

Dave

how do you keep track of that?


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

I am on a computer all day, but no time (even at lunch) to check in. Some of you guys seem to live here








Whelp, I am off to electrical wiring diagrams for Victor. Lots a wires and doodads to record. Oh and the franzenjammers. Theres lots of them.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
how do you keep track of that?

I count each and every post as they are submitted and put them into an excel spread sheet... NOT. On the main page if you click the number of posts it gives you the break down....
Dave


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

Great I'm in the top 20








more cincy '07 content
traffic jam on I-75 just outside of Atlanta with Carl on the way up to Daun's place 















with both of us thinking are we ever going to get to Cincy













_Modified by 53BGTX at 7:11 PM 12-5-2007_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
I count each and every post as they are submitted and put them into an excel spread sheet... NOT. On the main page if you click the number of posts it gives you the break down....
Dave

i figured there was an easy break down...but kudos to you if you could actually keep up with the posts in this thing


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_

















Everytime I see his car I am motivated to get my Yellow BBS car on the road for Cincy 2008. His is just so clean... I love it.
Dave


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
Everytime I see his car I am motivated to get my Yellow BBS car on the road for Cincy 2008. His is just so clean... I love it.
Dave

Please bring the yellow BBS car back to Cincy


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

Al and I in Spartanburg, SC on our way to Cincy 2004.








And FINALLY a page ownage... Woo Hoo.
Dave


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
Please bring the yellow BBS car back to Cincy









That is the plan for this year. Keep yer fingers crossed. With any luck I'll be working on that car after the holidays. Not real likely I'll get started before then.
Dave
The day I arrived home with her...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

Back in oh-five....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

^^^^^^^^^
thats alot of yellow


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Dave the BBS car is interesting in the fact that someone has converted this '84 to a single wiper, with the 2nd wiper hole filled in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif no cap like other Sciroccos


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_Dave the BBS car is interesting in the fact that someone has converted this '84 to a single wiper, with the 2nd wiper hole filled in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif no cap like other Sciroccos









but does it have the mono wiper squirter on the hood?


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Is it bad that I just read all of this thread that I missed. Starting from the last page cause Im badass like that.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_Is it bad that I just read all of this thread that I missed. Starting from the last page cause Im badass like that.

im sure its kinda funny to read in reverse....i know its pretty funny forwards


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*

Seriously, I go away from my computer and do some <gasp!> work, and y'all blow up the spot. _Sheesh!_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









Oh, and godDAMN I need a Mk1. Anyone want to sell me one?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Oh, and godDAMN I need a Mk1. Anyone want to sell me one?

You are in line behind me!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
but does it have the mono wiper squirter on the hood?

this car has no squirter or fresh air vents like a normal Mk2 hood


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
but does it have the mono wiper squirter on the hood?

Has NO squirter on the hood. Fiberglass baby... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dave


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_^^^^^^^^^
thats alot of yellow









That will be changing slightly. A little more black contrast is in order. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_Dave the BBS car is interesting in the fact that someone has converted this '84 to a single wiper, with the 2nd wiper hole filled in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif no cap like other Sciroccos









Yeah, they did a good job, but it needs to be redone when the car gets worked on this winter. Hopefully it will comeout nice and clean when finished.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

Well Guys and Gals,
It is time for me to get my kids into bed and get some rest. You guys whore it up, but not too much. It is hard to catch up with the thread when you guys add too many pages in such a short period.
Before I go to bed I'll leave you with the most recent top 20...
User Posts 
1 frd206 144 
2 mr lee 104 
3 Mtl-Marc 88 
4 xavsbud 69 
5 G-rocco 67 
6 MK1roccin77 59 
7 timbo2132 42 
8 scirocco*joe 40 
9 vwdaun 39 
10 Morio 34 
11 Rocco_crossing 29 
12 Chris16vRocco 25 
13 Rocco_julie 25 
14 Neptuno 25 
15 cholland_ 24 
16 LastMartian 22 
17 53BGTX 20 
18 16VScirrocco88 20 
19 bigtavo 19 
20 punchbug 16 
Night.
Dave


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
That will be changing slightly. A little more black contrast is in order. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

awesome. yellow black hotness. just dont throw purple into the mix, or ill haze you for biting my style


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Oh, and godDAMN I need a Mk1. Anyone want to sell me one?

Talk to SciroccoJim - I believe he has temporary custody of one that could be had.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

Apparently I've whored pretty well since I have only fallen to #11. 
An update on the truck thats replacing my rocc: I am just $200 shy of owning it now with my birthday money!! Even my gf's Mom gave me money to help me buy it! BTW, this truck was my grandfather's and he passed away Feb 6, 2000. My brother bought it about a yr after that and is now needing to get rid of it. I will be fully restoring it.
Here's part of the reason it needs restoring and not just some paint and polish.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
Yeah, they did a good job, but it needs to be redone when the car gets worked on this winter. Hopefully it will comeout nice and clean when finished.

I hear you about refinishing parts of a Scirocco to get it ready for Cincy, at your Scirocco has been to Daun's before, 
the one (Silver GT 16v) I'm taking needs some work before its first trip to Cincy
















- need to add euro parts


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

oh crap!!!!! I need to post more


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_Al and I in Spartanburg, SC on our way to Cincy 2004.








And FINALLY a page ownage... Woo Hoo.
Dave

I wish you guys would of picked me up since I was in greenville


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*

Posting for the sake of posting is just wrong.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

This thread will be at 3,000 posts before the fat man is done work on the 25th.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

It might actually be to 3,000 before Hanukkah Harry finishes his work this year.


















_Modified by bigtavo at 9:13 PM 12-5-2007_


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_^^^^^^^^^
thats alot of yellow









But it's awful pretty!! 
I am so looking forward to doing Cincy next year (08).


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Booha1)*

damm I wish I could whore it up at work like the rest of you. time to use my night time for the greater good of my post count.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Posting for the sake of posting is just wrong.

seriously


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Error 
Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 1 seconds.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

^^^Finally, some Cincy content!^^^


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

such a cool pic Rhett, thanks.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_such a cool pic Rhett, thanks.

^ +1, please post more pictures


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_Error 
Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 1 seconds.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_such a cool pic Rhett, thanks.

most def a cool picture.
so cannot wait for my 1st cincy


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Seriously, I go away from my computer and do some <gasp!> work, and y'all blow up the spot. _Sheesh!_

Don't blame me... 
Edit for ownage.





















http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:07 PM 12-5-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
most def a cool picture.
so cannot wait for my 1st cincy









Never been to Cincy eh?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Never been to Cincy eh?

bought my scirocco in july this year


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Another awesome Mtl-Marc pic:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Another awesome Mtl-Marc pic:
]

one of only 2,345 in the collection








just kidding, they are all badass, i enjoy em all, i wish i had that many pictures of sciroccos....cincy is coming


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_... so cannot wait for my 1st cincy









believe me it is worth the wait, you won't be disappointed


















_Modified by 53BGTX at 10:17 PM 12-5-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
most def a cool picture.
so cannot wait for my 1st cincy









once you hear the "initiation process" you'll think twice about that statement....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_so cannot wait for my 1st cincy









Once you go you'll wonder how you lived w/o it.
What made you want a scirocco? I mean, you started off in the VW world as a mk5 guy, right?


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

I think I posted this one already, but here it is again


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

gotta love the A$$ shot!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*









a different angle of the "appreciated" one


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_
But it's awful pretty!! 
I am so looking forward to doing Cincy next year (08).

What is this Cincy of which you speak???


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_










sigh....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
That is the plan for this year. 

OMG he said the "p" word. For the weak, I tell you, for the weak. And some of you have more posts in this thread than I do EVER....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
once you hear the "initiation process" you'll think twice about that statement....























sonofab*tch


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And some of you have more posts in this thread than I do EVER....

i think thats directed at me


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
once you hear the "initiation process" you'll think twice about that statement....























Quiet fool! We don't want to scare him off!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i think thats directed at me

Look up 'crossing the line' ceremony.
It's like that


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Look up 'crossing the line' ceremony.
It's like that

oh boy. cant wait


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Hmmm..

*Dials #77*


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And some of you have more posts in this thread than I do EVER....

Thats what we're workin for!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
BTW, I luckily don't feel any older after yesterday!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i think thats directed at me

At least you're aware of the situation.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i think thats directed at me

Nope, not at all. So who's bringing the "initiation equipment" this year anyway?








So here's my problem: cat on the left side, beer on the right







, laptop, well, on my lap. Wait, that's not a problem!!!!







They need a cat emoticon.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

^^ How are the Hakkapalitas doing?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_So here's my problem: cat on the left side, beer on the right







, laptop, well, on my lap.

Life is hard eh?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
So here's my problem: cat on the left side, beer on the right







, laptop, well, on my lap. Wait, that's not a problem!!!!







They need a cat emoticon.

watch out for them cats


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

here is this thread, in a nutshell








simple idea...gone HORRIBLY WRONG


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
watch out for them cats


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_^^ How are the Hakkapalitas doing?

The Hakkepeliittas are either fine or not on the car. Mine (RSis, on the Beetle winter warrior) have had a good wet roads test, (wonderful); still waiting for ample snow, which will suck without a working EBrake







Adam's ( the 2's) are sitting in my garage awaiting installation while he drives the Cabby





















since his POS 90 Jetta is dead at the moment.(December is "spew coolant out of your MkII" month) At least the Cabby has fresh rustproofing on it. Did I mention that I have a cat and 9% beer???




































Still kinda missing my Klaus though.







I bet he's cold up North.









_Modified by punchbug at 8:10 PM 12-5-2007_


_Modified by punchbug at 8:19 PM 12-5-2007_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
So here's my problem: cat on the left side, beer on the right







, laptop, well, on my lap.

Ok, so what's the problem with this situation? Oh I know, the fact that my cat isn't curled up on the monitor.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Ok, so what's the problem with this situation? Oh I know, the fact that my cat isn't curled up on the monitor.

The cat wants some beer too.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
The cat wants some beer too.

beer aint cheap....beer aint cheap...give it one, it will want a 30 rack


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
beer aint cheap....beer aint cheap...give it one, it will want a 30 rack









That's how cats are man.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

There's really no problem, but it's bedtime I think. And the cat's sleeping "on her head". Old wive's tales would say its a sign of a storm. And I'm an old wife....Scirocco content: Really, none at all. And why are there two sets of typing?







(closes one eye) that's better!! God bless Quebec brewers!!!! Night night!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

gnight


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

'night Cathy!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









I like but I hate, I think its got too much SILVER!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
I like but I hate, I think its got too much SILVER!

just lose the stickers and it's sweet...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
just lose the stickers and it's sweet... 

Yup, a nice Seidl kit on a MK2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Speaking of Seidl... I might put this:








onto this:








for fun. (I really need another picture of my car...)


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Scirocko)*

el T Another of your car's BUTT!!








A couple camping buds chillin!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









NO FEAR BABY


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

I thought about putting the "bad Boy" eyes on the hood of my golf!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_I thought about putting the "bad Boy" eyes on the hood of my golf!

hot.







love it.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Instead of the eyes I went for some color. Unfortuantely, my high friend couldn't paint as well as he thought and it came out more flat than the rest of the car instead of GLOSSED! I may also be doing the roof in the spring.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Can we ask Paul to change the subject of this thread to "Official thread to be a whore".
Seriously guys... 47 pages today








I'm going to bed.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*

I'm going to bed too. See you all bright and early tomorrow for more productive collaboration


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_









_Modified by 53BGTX at 10:17 PM 12-5-2007_

Love that pic, I have a couple that look very similar. Gotta love making it in a bunch of pictures on your first Cincy run.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

It's the dog that's the drunk, not the cat. Stupid coonhound.

all together now, Awwwww......she's cute and likely digging more footings for my hoist as we speak. And no, I don't plan on a hoist, but DO I have some dandy holes.















Yeah, yeah, the required content:



_Modified by punchbug at 4:21 AM 12-6-2007_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Don't blame me... 
Edit for ownage.





















http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 









_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:07 PM 12-5-2007_

Marc has a 6th sense for page ownage. He is the king!


_Modified by bigtavo at 9:52 AM 12-6-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

My name is Marc BTW.









_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
Any one know the particulars of this car? That is smoking.
Dave


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_See you all bright and early tomorrow for more productive collaboration









*Yawn*
Mornin'
How many more sleeps 'til Cincy?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
How many more sleeps 'til Cincy?

too many?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Don't blame me... 
Edit for ownage.





















http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 









_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:07 PM 12-5-2007_

I love the sign behind Mike's car. So appropriate... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_They need a cat emoticon.

I'm all for that Cathy. It should be a cat with a target on it.








Dave


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_My name is Marc BTW.

































Thanks, Marc. That is incredible. Fun to drive I would bet.
Dave


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

Here is your morning whore count. you guys posted 73 times last night after I went to bed. You should be ashamed of yourselves.
Top 20 are.... (Drum roll in the back ground)
User Posts 
1 frd206 160 
2 mr lee 106 
3 Mtl-Marc 102 
4 xavsbud 72 
5 G-rocco 70 
6 MK1roccin77 60 
7 timbo2132 44 
8 vwdaun 43 
9 Rocco_crossing 40 
10 scirocco*joe 40 
11 Morio 36 
12 Rocco_julie 25 
13 Chris16vRocco 25 
14 Neptuno 25 
15 cholland_ 25 
16 bigtavo 24 
17 53BGTX 23 
18 punchbug 22 
19 LastMartian 22 
20 16VScirrocco88 21


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

g'morning


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_g'morning









Pass the coffee. French roast please. One cream, one sugar.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I almost missed this page!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Pass the coffee. French roast please. One cream, one sugar.

eff coffee. drink redbull in the morning.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

You people are insane..... and this shot made my morning!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_My name is Marc BTW.









I thought your last name was McLean


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Sweeeeeeeet.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Engine porn!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Cincy content.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Sweeeeeeeet.









TH Lines are the biz


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Always makes me smile!
















page ownage!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Still kinda missing my Klaus though.







I bet he's cold up North.










Last time I looked in on him he had snow on his arse from the recent 2-day blow. The red and the gold were sitting quietly, I think the three of them have been up to some evil plotting, I'm sure whatever it is nothing good will come of it.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
You are in line behind me!

Fine. Here is a Mk1 Callaway with a rebuilt turbo in red:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem
It's owned by a Scirocco.org lister and the buy it now is $3,800. Now, it's my turn!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Snow dog!!!








Last year x-mas she is double that weight 06=35#, 07=72#


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Fine. Here is a Mk1 Callaway with a rebuilt turbo in red:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem
It's owned by a Scirocco.org lister and the buy it now is $3,800. Now, it's my turn!


I have been watching this auction. As usual, it is on the wrong side of the country.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Don't forget to buy your calendar.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3576076


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Don't forget to buy your calendar.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3576076


bought mine already and thinking about buying another one for the garage!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

How much snow did you get Jeff?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*









yum!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*

Man, all you east-coasters get such a head start in the mornings! Although I guess my last post last night was probably after your bedtimes







. Though it was also after my bedtime, so yeah.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_








yum!









i really need to lower my car...and i need some gangster-wide wheels too


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

how much snow is there in md? cuz there aint any here in nyc...its just 10 degrees witht the wind


----------



## 1FLiGLi (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_how much snow is there in md? cuz there aint any here in nyc...its just 10 degrees witht the wind
















We only got about 3-4 inches in NOVA. I'm guessing they probably got a similar amount across the river.
The picture of the guy with the snow blower...where the hell is that!!! Looks like Rochester. Wherever it is, thank God i'm not there!
FLi


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_how much snow is there in md? cuz there aint any here in nyc...its just 10 degrees witht the wind
















4.5 -5 inches on my deck. I live just west enough of DC that it's a slightly different weather pattern. DC will get 3, Rockville will get 4, and poolesville will get 5.


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
I have been watching this auction. As usual, it is on the wrong side of the country.









and? its not a bad drive, it can be done in less than two days


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (loud wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loud wagen* »_
and? its not a bad drive, it can be done in less than two days

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif roadtrips. Wrong side of the country, pfsh. Letrs go Jeff!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif roadtrips. Wrong side of the country, pfsh. Letrs go Jeff!

I like the fact that most Scirocco people are nutty enough to drive across the entire country to pick up another rocco or to attend a get together (look! I said something that sort of sounds on topic!)


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
I like the fact that most Scirocco people are nutty enough to drive across the entire country to pick up another rocco or to attend a get together (look! I said something that sort of sounds on topic!)

id have to prob doing it.....other than i cant afford another car right now


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
4.5 -5 inches on my deck. I live just west enough of DC that it's a slightly different weather pattern. DC will get 3, Rockville will get 4, and poolesville will get 5.

thats interesting....i hope we get some snow while im home for xmas break....def want to slide my car a little oh well, might have to settle for sliding the rental mustang in hawaii


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I like the turnpike!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Talk to SciroccoJim - I believe he has temporary custody of one that could be had.

Ummm, whatwhat_WHAT_?


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

To the guys looking for a MK1 to buy, I've got this sitting at my parent's house. I'm sure my dad would be happy if I sold it, so make an offer!






































oh, and um... *cough*there'snoengineortransmissioninit*ahem*










_Modified by MK1roccin77 at 10:38 AM 12-6-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Ummm, whatwhat_WHAT_?

A spyshot:


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Yup. I have an amazing 81 Cirrus MKI 5 speed in my garage. About 90k miles, with the mintiest black interior. No rust underneath...probably better than many Cali cars.
Also (this is important to me), it's uncanny how unmolested this is. No wiring, no mods, no holes in parcel shelf!








It has some minor issues with old bodywork in the front end, but it's easily cleaned up.
It belongs to another 'texer. Might be for sale.
You want?
Oh, and I promised Timbo I'll be driving a MKI to Cincy if there's no rain in the forecast.


_Modified by sciroccojim at 1:55 PM 12-6-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Oh, and I promised Timbo I'll be driving a MKI to Cincy if there's no rain in the forecast.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Oh, and I promised Timbo I'll be driving a MKI to Cincy if there's no rain in the forecast.


I just checked the forecast for the first weekend in June 2008 and there is no forecast. By that logic, there is no forecast for rain. Therefore, you can drive to Cincy! 
See, problem solved!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_To the guys looking for a MK1 to buy, I've got this sitting at my parent's house. I'm sure my dad would be happy if I sold it, so make an offer!






































oh, and um... *cough*there'snoengineortransmissioninit*ahem*










I have fenders for that there Scirocco.
KNEW ones.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
I have fenders for that there Scirocco.
KNEW ones.

....new....pre-'78....scirocco....fenders......??????






















I've only ever seen one of those.... ever.... It came with my green car, and is now on it. The missing fender for that ^^^ car is also now on the green one, after a close encounter with an old lady driving a buick.
Anyway, you'll have an IM from me in a moment after I post this


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_How much snow did you get Jeff?

We only got a heavy dusting, maybe an inch. How about you?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_Anyway, you'll have an IM from me in a moment after I post this









ok. There is a special on these fenders for this month: Buy them and I'll send you 3 dead hookers. 
Awsome deal dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
ok. There is a special on these fenders for this month: Buy them and I'll send you 3 dead hookers. 
Awsome deal dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thats BS he only offered me a 1 dead hooker's arm..















bad seller right there^^^


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_
thats BS he only offered me a 1 dead hooker's arm..















bad seller right there^^^









AHEM! I beg your pardon sir. I sell only the finest quality non-dimembered hookers. ..... NYS finest.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (1FLiGLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1FLiGLi* »_
The picture of the guy with the snow blower...where the hell is that!!! Looks like Rochester. Wherever it is, thank God i'm not there!
FLi

That is an older picture from early (Feb or March) 2006 and it was right here in good old Bucks County Pennsylvania.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
AHEM! I beg your pardon sir. I sell only the finest quality non-dimembered hookers. ..... NYS finest. 


Funny how I completely miss all the activity in between my responses to stuff I posted only a few hours ago. I need to read EVERYTHING before I post.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Page #33 perhaps?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*









Dog gone! Another page owned!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

cheater


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_cheater









If you ain't cheatin' you ain't tryin'!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
ok. There is a special on these fenders for this month: Buy them and I'll send you 3 dead hookers. 
Awsome deal dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ya know... I really already have enough dead hookers. Could I trade the 3 dead hookers for a pint of Guiness?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_cheater









takes one to know one


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Ya know... I really already have enough dead hookers. Could I trade the 3 dead hookers for a pint of Guiness?
























http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Pickton


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Pickton

Hey, don't quote me, Mr. Bee's the one who started it!








heck, I even asked for a beer instead


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

Port Coquitlam is in you backyard.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Port Coquitlam is in you backyard.









It's in an entirely different country!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

Ok then, it ain't you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
It's in an entirely different country!!









ha.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
ha.









how am I supposed to catch up if you don't stop posting


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
how am I supposed to catch up if you don't stop posting









We're all laid back here.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I'm glad the point of this thread (if you could say it even has a point) is anything but Cincy


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

It is _all about _Cincy man.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_It is _all about _Cincy man.










oh ok.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Timbo sure keeps trying to make it about Cincy anyway^^^


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
how am I supposed to catch up if you don't stop posting









after our run yesterday, i slowed down alot


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
It's in an entirely different country!!









There's some unsolved hooker deaths on your side too, don't be too smug.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*
















http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

ANyone seen rims like this before?
















I figure I'll get an answer this way










_Modified by Neptuno at 4:25 PM 12-6-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*









Timbo outrunning a 6T5GT350. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_ANyone seen rims like this before?
















I figure I'll get an answer this way









_Modified by Neptuno at 4:25 PM 12-6-2007_

Or maybe this way


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

What's up Scirocco people! I've been more of a lurker than anything on here, usually spend alot of time in the g60 forums, and previously a classifieds junkie.. Thought I'd say hi and I'm hoping to make it out this year. Here's my pic from 2000... i'm starting to feel old now..


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccomann)*

14 or 15 inches wheels? ^^


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

From last year...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*









http://www.keysforvw.com/


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 5:01 PM 12-6-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Silly Marc, that key isn't cut - it won't start anything!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_From last year...









Can't argue with facts!


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

14's. audi wheels. although they look like these 15" ronals (minus centercap).


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Silly Marc, that key isn't cut - it won't start anything!









It does now.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccomann)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Silly Marc, that key isn't cut - it won't start anything!

Greg, Maybe that uncut key won't start anything, but sending me to a link that starts with this picture, even by accident, has started an unstoppable chain of events.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Ooohhh, I like windsplits. envy


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Greg, Maybe that uncut key won't start anything, but sending me to a link that starts with this picture, even by accident, has started an unstoppable chain of events.









oh my god.. im seriously in love.. wow.. wow .. just.. i gotta go home from work now..


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Greg, Maybe that uncut key won't start anything, but sending me to a link that starts with this picture, even by accident, has started an unstoppable chain of events.









HA! Even that link was not quoted for that picture and for a totally different picture!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

Exactly!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_
oh my god.. im seriously in love.. wow.. wow .. just.. i gotta go home from work now..
















She's quite good with poles.
Pole Vaulters usually are


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Greg, Maybe that uncut key won't start anything, but sending me to a link that starts with this picture, even by accident, has started an unstoppable chain of events.









wait, link? I wanna see this link! Oh, wait, just found bigtavo's photobucket album in the quote.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
wait, link? I wanna see this link! Oh, wait, just found bigtavo's photobucket album in the quote.









hmm.... so far kind of a disapointment after the first picture. The scirocco's cool though.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

As of page 34: Current Page 0wnages. (has to be spelled with a zer0)
Mtl-Marc 16
bigtavo 4
frd206 4
16VScirrocco88 2
scirocco*joe 2
xavsbud 1
timbo2132 1
Morio 1
vwdaun 1
G-rocco 1
Mk1roccin77 1


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_As of page 34: Current Page 0wnages. (has to be spelled with a zer0)
Mtl-Marc 16
bigtavo 4
frd206 4
16VScirrocco88 2
scirocco*joe 2
xavsbud 1
timbo2132 1
Morio 1
vwdaun 1
G-rocco 1
Mk1roccin77 1

oh, if only I could get another page 0nage, my life would be complete


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

damn this thread moves fast... see ya'll in 5 pages..


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








http://www.keysforvw.com/

_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 5:01 PM 12-6-2007_

those keys are awesome! i got one a few weeks ago. the guy who cut it for me interrogated me about who sells them, and what kind of vw i drove [he had an old mk2 16v gti]...kinda funny.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
She's quite good with poles.
Pole Vaulters usually are









and the ineundo quota for the day: met.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_As of page 34: Current Page 0wnages. (has to be spelled with a zer0)
Mtl-Marc 16
bigtavo 4
frd206 4
16VScirrocco88 2
scirocco*joe 2
xavsbud 1
timbo2132 1
Morio 1
vwdaun 1
G-rocco 1
Mk1roccin77 1

montreal marc isn here for like 4days, and he still manages to snake them out from under mr lee like thats his job


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_










to my secret santa.....I WANT THAT


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

Ya know, Generally I can see if a thread has been replied to just by remembering the name of the last poster.
But when ya post four times in a row...


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

we are getting off track here!
this thread is about Cincy '08 and Sciroccos








Daun's '86 8v, the car loaner that I drove for '07


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_we are getting off track here!
this thread is about Cincy '08 and Sciroccos


what?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_we are getting off track here!
this thread is about Cincy '08 and Sciroccos

\
Pre-cincy content: My Scirocco is still a no start. 
Well, I guess both of them are. But the red one *should* be starting


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
those keys are awesome! i got one a few weeks ago. the guy who cut it for me interrogated me about who sells them, and what kind of vw i drove [he had an old mk2 16v gti]...kinda funny.









Yeah, I provided the picture to the girl selling these. I get a few







at my dealership parts counter when they cut it.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Last time I looked in on him he had snow on his arse from the recent 2-day blow. The red and the gold were sitting quietly, I think the three of them have been up to some evil plotting, I'm sure whatever it is nothing good will come of it.


You are right, no good will come of those three plotting. Inga will want MSnS (and an engine), Klaus will want compression ignition and wheel bearings, and Lord knows what Carrots will want (maybe her JH back) 

As for snow, this was from this morning. Note no snow on the road, daily MkIV Rocco on the mighty Nokians, and lake effect headed for Buffalo. Gratuitous winter beater picture:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
montreal marc isn here for like 4days, and he still manages to snake them out from under mr lee like thats his job









iPhone schmiphone


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
*snip*
Gratuitous winter beater picture:


yay winter beaters!
this is mine:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

My Winter Beater:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
\
Pre-cincy content: My Scirocco is still a no start. 
Well, I guess both of them are. But the red one *should* be starting

good luck greg. well see how mine does when i get home


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_My Winter Beater:









I keep looking at this and thinking it'd make a good winter beater:








Although I'm sure I'll catch a lot of flack for suggesting a MK1 be used as a winter beater.








But for the past few years, this has been my only car, and it got me through some pretty nasty winters:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_My Winter Beater:









Timbo's car = a white beater.
Therefore, we will call it "The Wife Beater."
Referencing the piece of clothing, of course.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Post whoring!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_My Winter Beater:











edit. 0wn3d


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 6:05 PM 12-6-2007_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_










I love that color.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

You A4 looks kinda sexy in the snow there, all dirtied up.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

MARC WINS AGAIN!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Just notice on how the snow is packed behind the tires. Quattro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_MARC WINS AGAIN!









What do I win?
These? http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








What do I win?
These? http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

YAY PRESENTS!
Only if you are part of the Scirocco Secret Santa!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
YAY PRESENTS!
Only if you are part of the Scirocco Secret Santa!









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=3


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Holy Goodness! I am out of the office all day and you guys posted four pages of CRA...
Here is the count for those of you wondering...
User Posts 
1 frd206 173 
2 Mtl-Marc 124 
3 mr lee 109 
4 G-rocco 80 
5 MK1roccin77 77 
6 xavsbud 73 
7 scirocco*joe 53 
8 timbo2132 53 
9 vwdaun 43 
10 Rocco_crossing 40 
11 Morio 39 
12 bigtavo 39 
13 Neptuno 29 
14 Rocco_julie 25 
15 cholland_ 25 
16 Chris16vRocco 25 
17 punchbug 24 
18 53BGTX 24 
19 LastMartian 22 
20 16VScirrocco88 21 

Guess I need to get busy in here, but too sure that is going to happen this evening. House full of sick kids and not feeling too good myself. Looks I will have to get my wife to post while I tell her what to say... NOT. She be hatin'!
Dave


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

Alright count Pete in for one post Dave! Thirty five pages already....ay vey!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

For some reason, all you fools had trouble keeping up with me.


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

this thread moves to fast


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (petebee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *petebee* »_Alright count Pete in for one post Dave! Thirty five pages already....ay vey!

Gotcha, Pete. You have a LONG way to go though to catch the guys haning at the top. They are whores, I tell ya, whores... Oh, post whores that is...
Dave


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_For some reason, all you fools had trouble keeping up with me.

















Timbo, why were you running from them? Were you playing with their girls and they got mad?
Dave


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

pre-cincy teaser


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_pre-cincy teaser









Nice. kinda hrd to tell from my phone, but looks like some sweet castellets? can't wait to see 'em in person.
Dave


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









edit. 0wn3d

_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 6:05 PM 12-6-2007_

ha, im running those wheels on my mk5 as winter jobs


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_pre-cincy teaser









d90's are played


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_Holy Goodness! I am out of the office all day and you guys posted four pages of CRA...
Here is the count for those of you wondering...
User Posts 
1 frd206 173 
2 Mtl-Marc 124 
3 mr lee 109 
4 G-rocco 80 
5 MK1roccin77 77 
6 xavsbud 73 
7 scirocco*joe 53 
8 timbo2132 53 
9 vwdaun 43 
10 Rocco_crossing 40 
11 Morio 39 
12 bigtavo 39 
13 Neptuno 29 
14 Rocco_julie 25 
15 cholland_ 25 
16 Chris16vRocco 25 
17 punchbug 24 
18 53BGTX 24 
19 LastMartian 22 
20 16VScirrocco88 21 

Guess I need to get busy in here, but too sure that is going to happen this evening. House full of sick kids and not feeling too good myself. Looks I will have to get my wife to post while I tell her what to say... NOT. She be hatin'!
Dave

montreal marc, isnt it time you took another 4 day vacation from the boards?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
d90's are played









nevAr! Play it again then!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

ppppplayed out is my style.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Must. Post. More.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Random Scirocco picture for the hell of it:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_ppppplayed out is my style.









its cool. just make sure those things stay polished and youll be good.








i need something with some lip....and we all know lip aint played


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
its cool. just make sure those things stay polished and youll be good.








i need something with some lip....and we all know lip aint played









them is chrome


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Duck action shot.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Marc removing the Flood protection from VWVortex forums.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_pre-cincy teaser









guess there will be at least two rocco's with porsche wheels at cincy 2008


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

the forums are contained within the engine compartment of a Scirocco? 
Who knew?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_









Duck action shot.

they are looking up at their overlord awaiting to be sent on their merry way to their new home.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
guess there will be at least two rocco's with porsche wheels at cincy 2008

we'll see... i don't have them yet, but hopefully soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

It's quite a handy place to store them.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Random Scirocco picture for the hell of it:









I miss those teardrops


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
montreal marc, isnt it time you took another 4 day vacation from the boards?









I don't even try man...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
d90's are played









newbie has big ones


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_pre-cincy teaser









Nice man!


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I gots one of thoses.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
we'll see... i don't have them yet, but hopefully soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have mine but they are being sanded and painted or polished or something


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








I don't even try man...


















I have one of those also, worked great last night in the snow


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









I would hate to be the passenger and have my knee keep hitting the extinguisher


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
I have mine but they are being sanded and painted or polished or something


yeahhh man, they'll look tits on your ride. we'll have to do a photo shoot!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_








yum!









this one is hot all around.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I finally have made an appearance in a signature!








*jumps for joy*


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
yeahhh man, they'll look tits on your ride. we'll have to do a photo shoot! 

I am thinking about 30mm spacers for the rear and 25mm for the front.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_









^ 
it's Daun and Cathy taking pictures above Cincy '07 Saturday afternoon










_Modified by 53BGTX at 10:04 PM 12-6-2007_


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Does he like fishin'?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_









I hope to one day be able to see the green Reiger in person.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
I am thinking about 30mm spacers for the rear and 25mm for the front.

those are 16x6 (front) and 16x8 (rear). I'm just gonna run the adapters which are 20mm ea.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Well, we need some Scirocco content.









someone lost a muffler!!!!!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
those are 16x6 (front) and 16x8 (rear). I'm just gonna run the adapters which are 20mm ea.

mine are 16X7 all around


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*









whish someone would have told me I had a tail light out on this trip


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_The parking lot party scene:

























this was deff the place to be. it was the official after party party


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*









Another dog gone post from me.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_









braker 1-9 braker 1-9 I have your back door.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*









How to get the gear oil flowing on a cold afternoon.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*









Take a good look at this car. Next time you see it it will probably have a FOR SALE sign in the window.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*









Hey Raul, were you worried about icy bridges heading to Cincy?


_Modified by bigtavo at 10:29 PM 12-6-2007_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (bigtavo)*









everyone turns to look where the Vacumm cleaner noise is coming from. oh wait it's just Mr Lee's car


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_








Hey Raul, were you worried about icy bridges heading to Cincy?

_Modified by bigtavo at 10:29 PM 12-6-2007_

funny sign for that 100F day in a car blowing HOT air for 10+ hours


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
newbie has big ones









ha







all im saying is that d90's and rs's were ALL OVER h20i


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
funny sign for that 100F day in a car blowing HOT air for 10+ hours

bridges freeze before roadway surfaces


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_








Take a good look at this car. Next time you see it it will probably have a FOR SALE sign in the window.

too bad I swore never to buy another black car


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
ha







all im saying is that d90's and rs's were ALL OVER h20i

yeah but they are not played on rocco's, just played on everything else


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Some things never go out of style, and 2 of those things are BBS wheels and Porsche wheels.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Let's remember why we are here!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*









And how we got there.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_









Rob you need a set of these wheels for roxanne


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*









What page is this? Oh yeah, my page!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
yeah but they are not played on rocco's, just played on everything else

from what ive seen....not much is played on roccos except stockers


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_[/img]
everyone turns to look where the *Vacumm cleaner* noise is coming from. oh wait it's just Mr Lee's car

















are you saying my car *sucks*???


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_wide body









so hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Let's remember why we are here!









i love the hood as the dot on the 'i'


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
funny sign for that 100F day in a car blowing HOT air for 10+ hours

We opened the valve for the heater core the other day, and the car started pissing coolant everywhere. Leaky heatercore!!
Time to get out the bypass hose.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
are you saying my car *sucks*???









sucks up belts and alternator brackets at lighting speed


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
are you saying my car *sucks*???









Yes. It sucks small children and family pets into that huge blower.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Damn right it was. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















spot was perfect it was a cold night to be walking all around town trying to find a spot


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Yes. It sucks small children and family pets into that huge blower.









well, if there are ever pesky kids in the neighborhood or a loud dog....solution found http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_some thing random
















that clip is so hot


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
that clip is so hot

WHAT PAGE ARE YOU ON?







that happened on like tuesday....so it must be like 30 pages ago


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_









I see you!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Cigarettes and Beer.









I thought I was posting my last comment up there halfway down the last page. But it's halfway down the NEXT page!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
WHAT PAGE ARE YOU ON?







that happened on like tuesday....so it must be like 30 pages ago









page 17 I think, just going through all the posts I missed replying to during the week and trying to keep my post count in the top 10 at least


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Yes. It sucks small children and family pets into that huge blower.










_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Yes. It sucks small children and family pets into that huge blower.










bwwahhaahha


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
sucks up belts and alternator brackets at lighting speed


speaking of alt brackets


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (LastMartian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_
Well, if I can't get it together, i'll just take my two wheeler. My hair is a little wierd in this shot, mind you...








Is cincy down hill from here?









I just noticed that they have brakes on these things.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









some days I like the Siedel kit other days not so much


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
















I think this applies to me tonight


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
I think this applies to me tonight

it applies to me, mr lee, and montral marc all the time


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_ANyone seen rims like this before?
















_Modified by Neptuno at 4:25 PM 12-6-2007_

Tony no son muy feas


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








Timbo outrunning a 6T5GT350. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Mustang drivers was probably wondering why he could not pass the white beast


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Sciroccomann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccomann* »_14's. audi wheels. although they look like these 15" ronals (minus centercap). 









hmmmm matching corrado parts cars


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*









hhhmmmmmm I can go to sleep now after looking at this picture


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
it applies to me, mr lee, and montral marc all the time









look who's talking mr 180 posts


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
look who's talking mr 180 posts









How could the #3 postwhore mr lee not have owned any pages?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

his timing is off


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_his timing is off

is that why the damn car won't start


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
is that why the damn car won't start









isnt it missing a charger and alternator also???


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
look who's talking mr 180 posts









i included myself


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
isnt it missing a charger and alternator also???

well yeah, but .... i was just referring to your post. LOL


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

rob did you miss my post to you on the bottom of the last page??


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

Pizza Plate Wheels?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*









Meowww


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

marc taking another one


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*











_Modified by frd206 at 11:43 PM 12-6-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_









_Modified by frd206 at 11:43 PM 12-6-2007_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

he sat by counting posts and posted just to own the page


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

^^^ those wheels are sick


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

you guys suck at posting pictures


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I know I'm a couple pages slow but here are my Porsche wheels for my 79.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_you guys suck at posting pictures


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

The wheels on that storm are 13in bbs, just like the one on Chris's callaway he's selling.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

hhhhmm porsche twists

_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_I know I'm a couple pages slow but here are my Porsche wheels for my 79.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_hhhhmm porsche twists


twists on a mk1....theys gonna look HUGE


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

hey mr lee....where did you and ginster get your rear badges from?


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
twists on a mk1....theys gonna look HUGE

It's not your average MK1


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*









I would love to be able to run these on my car


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

jeeze guys. I go spend the afternoon with my fiance (fiance as of last saturday!





















) and come back with 4 new pages to go through???
buncha whores I tells ya


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_jeeze guys. I go spend the afternoon with my fiance (fiance as of last saturday!





















) and come back with 4 new pages to go through???
buncha whores I tells ya









congratulations on the engagment. does she completely understand the vw addiction??


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
congratulations on the engagment. does she completely understand the vw addiction??

Does anybody really completely understand it other than those directly afflicted? She finds it amusing. I guess that would be the best way to describe it. And she enjoys road trips in the rocco, which is all I need


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Does anybody really completely understand it other than those directly afflicted? She finds it amusing. I guess that would be the best way to describe it. And she enjoys road trips in the rocco, which is all I need









enough for a 2 week long trip to mecca in May???


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
enough for a 2 week long trip to mecca in May???

wait, what?
She likes it enough for a few days trip to Cincy in June...


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

sorry brain fart on the time

_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
wait, what?
She likes it enough for a few days trip to Cincy in June...


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

So are you driving there 77 or are you flying there?


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

We'll be driving the rocco!















She's applying to a grad school out there in Ohio somewhere, so I figure it'll be a good time for us to go visit the campus and area as well as finally get the green screamer out to Cincy.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

So are you gonna roll with me then?


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

Sounds good to me! Let's get a west coast caravan together!


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

definitely I've been planning it out we could be at Rob's in 3 days, wait do you have a 16v or 8v?


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

it's an 8 valve... what're you saying, huh?? don't think I can run with the 16 valves?


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

haha maybe a little, I'm just messing, but you do have a tow hitch right, so I can pull you.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

when your timing belt breaks half way there and you destroy your motor, I'll give you a ride


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_it's an 8 valve... what're you saying, huh?? don't think I can run with the 16 valves?









hey, stop hating on the 8v's i wont have it


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

On a serious note though we need to round up more people from Washington. I'll lead the way.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

hey I change my timing belt every week so ha


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

Yes. Anyone in washington with a scirocco needs to join us. If they don't, they will be ridiculed mercilessly.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_hey I change my timing belt every week so ha









It's nice knowing that if mine breaks, I can change it on the side of the road and be running again in 15 minutes








0wn3d in more ways than one


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_hey I change my timing belt every week so ha

















Do you buy them by the case?










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:50 AM 12-7-2007_


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Man, Im gonna have to wash my Rocco for the second time on May 29th.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Look at the shine on those teardrops!


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Random Scirocco picture for the hell of it:


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Look at the shine on those teardrops!

so much effort for so much beauty!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

1499.....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
they are looking up at their overlord awaiting to be sent on their merry way to their new home.


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_









Duck action shot.


And if you pull back a bit, you can see their overlord, about to send them to their new homes!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

1500 posts!!!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
so much effort for so much beauty!

you have not idea how much effort has been put into those wheels


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_Man, Im gonna have to wash my Rocco for the second time on May 29th.

hah


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
I have mine but they are being sanded and painted or polished or something

Well, which is it? Make up your mind, man!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
you have not idea how much effort has been put into those wheels

oh I've helped polish teardrops once.  once being the key word there. They sure are pretty when they're shiny, but good god it's hard to get them to look like that!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g-rocco* »_Well, which is it? Make up your mind, man!

let's go polished for now seems like the easiest thing


_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 12:58 AM 12-7-2007_


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

I'm kinda wondering though, after putting that much effort into those wheels, why is the balancing weight on the outside?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_1500 posts!!!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_1500 posts!!!









congrats I might make it there by tomorrow night


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_

And if you pull back a bit, you can see their overlord, about to send them to their new homes!









loving the martini in the shot


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Cigarettes and Beer.









I thought I was posting my last comment up there halfway down the last page. But it's halfway down the NEXT page!









THis picture is great! I don't think I've seen it before!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Thanks








I guess I just kinda blew right by 1500 without slowing down much. A fairly decent percentage of those posts are in this thread even


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
THis picture is great! I don't think I've seen it before!

good shot of the custom license plate mounting


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
congrats I might make it there by tomorrow night

I bet with not too much effort, you could get there tonight


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
so much effort for so much beauty!

Fleeting beauty, I tells ya.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
let's go polished for now seems like the easiest thing


Polished.... okie.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
I bet with not too much effort, you could get there tonight

possibly I might make an effort


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
you have not idea how much effort has been put into those wheels

It's disgusting. And I hate them at the moment.
One day... they will look great. I will run one set of tires on them and then upgrade to 15's.
They will be show quality teardrops though!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
It's disgusting. And I hate them at the moment.
One day... they will look great. I will run one set of tires on them and then upgrade to 15's.
They will be show quality teardrops though!

good luck. i love polished teardrops......polished pslots too


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
It's disgusting. And I hate them at the moment.
One day... they will look great. I will run one set of tires on them and then upgrade to 15's.
They will be show quality teardrops though!

I'm gonna hold you too that! 'cause I wanna see it happen!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_I'm kinda wondering though, after putting that much effort into those wheels, why is the balancing weight on the outside?









Actually, that pic is very flattering to those wheels. I did not have the tires dismounted when I cleaned them up. The tire weights are a bit







but that's all behind me now.

At one point the wheels looked like this:








Nice, eh? Too bad I can't leave well enough alone.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
loving the martini in the shot









It was an empty! Note the angle on the martini glass to get the best shadow of it on the car hood.
But it's a damn handy prop to have around!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Actually, that pic is very flattering to those wheels. I did not have the tires dismounted when I cleaned them up. The tire weights are a bit







but that's all behind me now.

At one point the wheels looked like this:








Nice, eh? Too bad I can't leave well enough alone.









me likey!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
It was an empty! Note the angle on the martini glass to get the best shadow of it on the car hood.
But it's a damn handy prop to have around!

*Insert picture of brian from family guy here with martini*


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
possibly I might make an effort

It's worth it. You get http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 's when you get there.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
*Insert picture of brian from family guy here with martini*


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re:*

Page 40 yet?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
me likey!









you would not if you saw them in their current condition


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Actually, that pic is very flattering to those wheels. I did not have the tires dismounted when I cleaned them up. The tire weights are a bit







but that's all behind me now.

At one point the wheels looked like this:








Nice, eh? Too bad I can't leave well enough alone.









Looks nice!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_









Thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (MK1roccin77)*

damm that was quick

_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_Page 40 yet?



_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 1:19 AM 12-7-2007_


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Blast! flood protection kept me from page 40


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
me likey!









See... what had happened was I did NOT want to polish the wheels, only to have to re-polish them every month. Plus, I wanted black teardrops.
So I painted the wheels with 'chrome' paint. Sounds cheesy, but the picture testifies, they looked pretty good.
So then I mask the rest of the wheel off with blue painters tape and proceed to spray the teardrops black. 
When I pulled the painters tape off, it pulled off the chrome paint and the black paint


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
See... what had happened was I did NOT want to polish the wheels, only to have to re-polish them every month. Plus, I wanted black teardrops.
So I painted the wheels with 'chrome' paint. Sounds cheesy, but the picture testifies, they looked pretty good.
So then I mask the rest of the wheel off with blue painters tape and proceed to spray the teardrops black. 
When I pulled the painters tape off, it pulled off the chrome paint and the black paint
























ouch. why not just paint stripper the wholething and spray black over that?


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
See... what had happened was I did NOT want to polish the wheels, only to have to re-polish them every month. Plus, I wanted black teardrops.
So I painted the wheels with 'chrome' paint. Sounds cheesy, but the picture testifies, they looked pretty good.
So then I mask the rest of the wheel off with blue painters tape and proceed to spray the teardrops black. 
When I pulled the painters tape off, it pulled off the chrome paint and the black paint























Sheesh, every single story I hear from anybody about working with teardrops furthers their infamy as the biggest pain in the arses ever.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Sheesh, every single story I hear from anybody about working with teardrops furthers their infamy as the biggest pain in the arses ever.

i was gonna buy a set....kinda glad i didnt. heavy. bend easy. so i got some bbs reps from some unknown company istead to fulfill those requirements


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
congrats I might make it there by tomorrow night

At the rate you are posting tonight, you'll hit the 1500 mark in a few minutes.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
ouch. why not just paint stripper the wholething and spray black over that?

because I think it would be a royal PITA to try and mask off the teardrop portions to spray the rest silver.
I *willl* have silver wheels with black teardrops.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
At the rate you are posting tonight, you'll hit the 1500 mark in a few minutes.









You say that like it's a bad thing, Mr. #2 post whore in this thread


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_










Here's Brians gay cousin, Jasper


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Last time I looked in on him he had snow on his arse from the recent 2-day blow. The red and the gold were sitting quietly, I think the three of them have been up to some evil plotting, I'm sure whatever it is nothing good will come of it.


Well *that's* a given.
Good grief, how many pages behind am I? 9 pages? And I was caught up when I went to bed last night.... You guys need to stop all this whoring.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
because I think it would be a royal PITA to try and mask off the teardrop portions to spray the rest silver.
I *willl* have silver wheels with black teardrops.

true.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i was gonna buy a set....kinda glad i didnt. heavy. bend easy. so i got some bbs reps from some unknown company istead to fulfill those requirements


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
You say that like it's a bad thing, Mr. #2 post whore in this thread










Naw, just busting his chops for fun.








And how about you? Going mad tonight...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

Mk1roccin77 and Sciroccoracer7.... you know your welcome to crash. I've got enough floor room to accommodate the guests! I've also got a few blow up mattresses, couches, pillows and blankets... and if all else fails, you can just drink until you pass out somewhere! 
Lets just hope I'm not installing major parts (like the windshield) the night before we leave







.....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well *that's* a given.
Good grief, how many pages behind am I? 9 pages? And I was caught up when I went to bed last night.... You guys need to stop all this whoring.

NEVER


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well *that's* a given.
Good grief, how many pages behind am I? 9 pages? And I was caught up when I went to bed last night.... *You guys need to stop all this whoring.*
 
OK, I'll take your advice. I gotta be at work at 7am, so I'm going to bed. See you guys bright and early!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
I have been watching this auction. As usual, it is on the wrong side of the country.









Frickin' buy it and ship it already. Good solid car, but not cosmetically perfect. Just ask if you want the write-up I did on it when Chris bought it.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_









OUCH!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i was gonna buy a set....kinda glad i didnt. heavy. bend easy. so i got some bbs reps from some unknown company istead to fulfill those requirements









I fixed a bend in the set I bought from Roger. Just use a deadblow hammer!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Mk1roccin77 and Sciroccoracer7.... you know your welcome to crash. I've got enough floor room to accommodate the guests! I've also got a few blow up mattresses, couches, pillows and blankets... and if all else fails, you can just drink until you pass out somewhere! 
Lets just hope I'm not installing major parts (like the windshield) the night before we leave







..... 

I may just take you up on that. Always good to have crash options open http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ok now I'm really going to bed for real.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Mk1roccin77 and Sciroccoracer7.... you know your welcome to crash. I've got enough floor room to accommodate the guests! I've also got a few blow up mattresses, couches, pillows and blankets... and if all else fails, you can just drink until you pass out somewhere! 
Lets just hope I'm not installing major parts (like the windshield) the night before we leave







..... 

The trick is to plan ahead so the Scirocco is ready for Cincy.








I'll have less than a month to replace the transmission, clutch, rear suspension, axles, radio, radiator and front brakes.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_









whoah... 195/60's


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Mk1roccin77 and Sciroccoracer7.... you know your welcome to crash. I've got enough floor room to accommodate the guests! I've also got a few blow up *dolls*, couches, pillows and blankets... and if all else fails, you can just drink until you pass out somewhere! 

I don't think you should be sharing those with other people.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I fixed a bend in the set I bought from Roger. Just use a deadblow hammer!

might need to do that when i get new tires on my audi winter wheels for the mk5...holds air, but a tire shop might give me greif for it


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_









Scary...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
whoah... 195/60's









Yoko avid h4s... they rock on my Jetta. Those tires currently live on my BBS RA's
Post whore, wheel whore. 
Same difference


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I don't think you should be sharing those with other people.

its not like STDs run rampant....especially being from md, baltimore dosnt have a problem with that


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
whoah... 195/60's









that was stock now I am the other spectrum at 205/40/17


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
If you ain't cheatin' you ain't tryin'!

I think the quote is actually: Win if you can, lose if you must. But always cheat.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
its not like STDs run rampant....especially being from md, baltimore dosnt have a problem with that










Last time I checked I wasn't from baltimore!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

they are rubber so at least it's like wearing protection.

_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I don't think you should be sharing those with other people.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Well I 'll be darned.
Owned a page, unless some jackass goes back and deletes a post.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Post whore, wheel whore. 
Same difference

im working on the wheel whore aspect. if i can get my plans to go off on the scirocco, my wheels this summer will be SILLY


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
im working on the wheel whore aspect. if i can get my plans to go off on the scirocco, my wheels this summer will be SILLY









Custom duck wheels?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_









Durocco at winter beaters warz! FTW


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 1:46 AM 12-7-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
im working on the wheel whore aspect. if i can get my plans to go off on the scirocco, my wheels this summer will be SILLY









But also, it's quantity.
I currently have 8 sets at my house


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_

Last time I checked I wasn't from baltimore!


but your in the state....guilty by association


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Well I 'll be darned.
Owned a page, unless some jackass goes back and deletes a post.

oh don't start that crap again


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm going to bed. The sooner I go to bed the sooner I wake up, the sooner I can have the leftover pasta bolonagnese for lunch/breakfast.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
But also, it's quantity.
I currently have 8 sets at my house









i got like 3 that arent on cars....ones a set of bmw wheels i need to dtich


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
oh don't start that crap again









Who does it?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

hhmm... BMW whee;s you say? what kind?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i got like 3 that arent on cars....ones a set of bmw wheels i need to dtich

Alpinas???


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
oh don't start that crap again









ha. i havent owned one in a while, so i think im alowed to laugh


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

did someone say "wheel whore"


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

the later I go to sleep the sooner I wake up and start the post whore session


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
Gotcha, Pete. You have a LONG way to go though to catch the guys haning at the top. They are whores, I tell ya, whores... Oh, post whores that is...


Nah. Some of us are just whores.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Alpinas??? 

m6 wheels off an 89 635csi.....metrics....5x120...et19


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

I know there is a couple people with roccos around here but I highly doubt they will want to drive that far.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_I know there is a couple people with roccos around here but I highly doubt they will want to drive that far.

then they are not true roccoholics, they will have to relinquish ownership of their cars


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_did someone say "wheel whore" 









I will take a set of the one's on the bottom right hand corner.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

and 1500 post milestone reached.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_and 1500 post milestone reached.










boomshakalaka


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_and 1500 post milestone reached.


There you go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Twice the same night. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

^^^^^^^^^
love it


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_^^^^^^^^^
love it

me too forgot I had stashed away


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
There you go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Twice the same night. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

In some cases, there’s two somebody’s for one person. I like to call that “the jackpot


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

I've got nothing relevant to say so heres some Scirocco


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_I've got nothing relevant to say so heres some Scirocco









hawt


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_I've got nothing relevant to say so heres some Scirocco









I like the lower lip


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_I've got nothing relevant to say so heres some Scirocco









MONEY. single euros. single DTM. love it


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

I'm not even sure what I'm at for overall posts. And DAMN guys!!!! 10 pgs in 24 hrs, Seriously WHORES!!! And Daun's last comment fits quite a few of us







maybe?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Nah. Some of us are just whores.









Bwahaha


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_I'm not even sure what I'm at for overall posts. And DAMN guys!!!! 10 pgs in 24 hrs, Seriously WHORES!!! And Daun's last comment fits quite a few of us







maybe?

whore it up all you want, just user a rubber - grandpa


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

That old black hoods on my 83 autocrosser now. (You might remember which hood I'm talking about)


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Bwahaha










You had to have counted posts!! bastad!!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Bwahaha










marc just lurks and counts post then owns pages


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









one word..... "gangster"


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_That old black hoods on my 83 autocrosser now. (You might remember which hood I'm talking about)

hellz ya i remember the "cincy or bust" hood....


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
whore it up all you want, just user a rubber - grandpa

was that a hit on my age?? NOT NICE!!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

rob you keep ignoring my post on bottom of page 36


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
marc just lurks and counts post then owns pages

This is luck my friend. And I ain't lurking








You guys are moving fast.








Still six months left before Cincy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
was that a hit on my age?? NOT NICE!!
















no no no... just a quote from my paps...


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I'm saving those pics till cincy gets closer but at this rate I've been holding back from posting them up


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_rob you keep ignoring my post on bottom of page 36

page 36... that was like last week, oh wait...








brb


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
This is luck my friend. And I ain't lurking








You guys are moving fast.








Still six months left before Cincy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









too lucky for my liking


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

oh, ok, well your still a whore!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
Rob you need a set of these wheels for roxanne

two words bro.... "sunshine bear"








and she'd do it to... don't put it past her. You should hear the "plans" she has for the interior of that car... like OMG YOUR CRAZY WOMAN!!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
two words bro.... "sunshine bear"








and she'd do it to... don't put it past her. You should hear the "plans" she has for the interior of that car... like OMG YOUR CRAZY WOMAN!!! 

do it. carebear theme....then autobot theme another rocco


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

this whore has had enough for tonight... night boys


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey you think Anne would make me half of a mk1 headliner? at half price haha


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
two words bro.... "sunshine bear"








and she'd do it to... don't put it past her. You should hear the "plans" she has for the interior of that car... like OMG YOUR CRAZY WOMAN!!! 

you should get her a set as a surprise gift already painted


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
do it. carebear theme....then autobot theme another rocco

he was referring to the ronal teady bear rims...








ok seriously... bed, now... 
night


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
do it. carebear theme....then autobot theme another rocco

SWEEETNESS!!!! Time correct too!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_Hey you think Anne would make me half of a mk1 headliner? at half price haha

uggg... mk1 headliners are killing me. so many people want them, but testing is not complete!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
he was referring to the ronal teady bear rims...








ok seriously... bed, now... 
night

whole car themes....whole car


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
uggg... mk1 headliners are killing me. so many people want them, but testing is not complete!









less posting more MK1 headliner testing


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I've got a whole headline you could have. I'll have to dig it out.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
he was referring to the ronal teady bear rims...








ok seriously... bed, now... 
night

Common man, teddy BEARS, care BEARS; Works perfect in my head!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
uggg... mk1 headliners are killing me. so many people want them, but testing is not complete!









I'll take one. Make mine black please. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I'll take one. Make mine black please. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









too match the MK2 black one you already have


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I'm not asking much just for the front half


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

How fast can we actually go through a page? I think we are doing it!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
too match the MK2 black one you already have

No, to match my crack free black MK1 dash.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

This thread is killing my low post count.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_this whore has had enough for tonight... night boys









Here's 10 bucks


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Very nice Marc, I've got 2 of those and I think when I die I will be buried with them


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

hahah that took like 10 min for a whole page


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

DAMN IT!!! IF ie wasn't f'ing with me I'd probably have had this page!! BUt I headed out, gotta work at 7 AM and its after 1 already!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_DAMN IT!!! IF ie wasn't f'ing with me I'd probably have had this page!! BUt I headed out, gotta work at 7 AM and its after 1 already!!









Stay up all night, just like I do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

I hear that, and it's payday tomorrow.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_Very nice Marc, I've got 2 of those and I think when I die I will be buried with them









Two of what?


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Stay up all night, just like I do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I wish I could, but I'd be dead tomorrow and I have a lot of crap to get done. *maybe even some more whoring*


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

NIGHT ALL!!!


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Stay up all night, just like I do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Trust me if I had the coilovers for my 79 I would be in the garage all night staring at them


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Two of what?

Crack free mk1 dashes


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

speaking of suspension
stock vs H&R Race springs


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

H&R Sport left vs Jamex right


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

H&R Race with Bilstein sports


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_H&R Race with Bilstein sports









sexy


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
sexy

yeah I like the way it sits and rides with this setup


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

I think this has concluded the post whore session for tonight


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Good god guys. 43 pages.
Any one have any ideas for a tech procedure that can be done on the Saturday?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Two of what?

They'r real, and they're spectacular...(sorry, couldn' resist







)


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

15 minutes and no posts? Good morning.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Good god guys. 43 pages.
Any one have any ideas for a tech procedure that can be done on the Saturday?

If I remember correctly, Friday nights are reserved for tranny swaps, so I guess engine rebuilds would be done on Saturday.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Is everyone waiting for post 1,505? I know Mtl-Marc is.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Well I 'll be darned.
Owned a page, unless some jackass goes back and deletes a post.

Hmmm, what to do when one can't possibly be the biggest post whore....hmmmm, MAYBEEEEE I can go edit a few things and BUMP MARC OFF THE PAGE TOPS!!!!! Wheeeee. a plan. But those are bad...and that wouldn't be very Christmassy in spirit, now would it







. (Note to self: Boxing day stealth attack)

AND!!!! Page 53 is mine. Don't even think about it. ( Are we AT pg 53 already?)
Oh, and two Sciroccos, of course. Any two Sciroccos are spectacular!










_Modified by punchbug at 4:24 AM 12-7-2007_


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Mornin' All. Couple observations of whoredness that I must point out prior to *trying* to catch up with what you guys did last night...
200+ posts since I went to bed last night. i thought my outlook had screwed up. OMG! Slow down a little. I mean 6+ pages since 8:45 last night.








Here is the top 20 as of this am...
User Posts 
1 frd206 214 
2 Mtl-Marc 150 
3 mr lee 138 
4 MK1roccin77 104 
5 G-rocco 103 
6 16VScirrocco88 92 
7 xavsbud 77 
8 timbo2132 63 
9 scirocco*joe 53 
10 Rocco_crossing 50 
11 bigtavo 49 
12 vwdaun 47 
13 Morio 39 
14 Sciroccoracer7 34 
15 Chris16vRocco 32 
16 Neptuno 29 
17 punchbug 26 
18 Rocco_julie 26 
19 cholland_ 25 
20 53BGTX 25 
All I can say is that when you compare to my top 20 from last night, you'll see who was up all night.







I think Frazier needs to have his finger nails pulled out. Maybe that would discourage him a little.







J/K, but dang, dude!
On with the whoring while I try to sfit through the last six pages for content... Expect some replies...
Dave


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

The 0wnage count. Mtl-Marc knows how to count posts well









Mtl-Marc 22
bigtavo 5
frd206 4
16VScirrocco88 2
scirocco*joe 2
G-rocco 2
Mk1roccin77 2
xavsbud 1
timbo2132 1
Morio 1
vwdaun 1


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Here's a post about Cincy


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
200+ posts since I went to bed last night. i thought my outlook had screwed up. OMG! Slow down a little. I mean 6+ pages since 8:45 last night.









Clearly you need to uncheck the 'recieve email when someone replies to thread'!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_The 0wnage count. Mtl-Marc knows how to count posts well









Mtl-Marc 22
bigtavo 5
frd206 4
16VScirrocco88 2
scirocco*joe 2
G-rocco 2
Mk1roccin77 2
xavsbud 1
timbo2132 1
Morio 1
vwdaun 1
*mr lee ZERO*


here, let me fix that for you real quick....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Here's a post about Cincy

















You mean they allow that in this thread??


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I'm dreading the fact that I'll be sans computer for a day & a half this weekend. I'll never catch up.
Whores.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

We'll be to page 75 by then!









EDIT: interesting how slow it is in the morning. I guess all the whores stayed up too late!










_Modified by timbo2132 at 9:06 AM 12-7-2007_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

I want to say that rim is in my garage.... I got a set from Dan.... Did you leave them behind? at his place that is?
_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_









Oh and you guys are scaring me with the posting


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Things have slowed down considerably.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Things have slowed down considerably.

That is relative


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

well, what's for breakfast? Eggs, bacon, hashbrowns?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_well, what's for breakfast? Eggs, bacon, hashbrowns?

Creole breakfast sandwich...it was so good I am on my way to get another........Damn elevator ride downstairs!!























MINE... you take it I will remember









_Modified by Neptuno at 9:28 AM 12-7-2007_


_Modified by Neptuno at 9:29 AM 12-7-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

where on god's green earth did you find that red dash matte?!?! i need one, bad!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_where on god's green earth did you find that red dash matte?!?! i need one, bad! 

And I need a blue one for bruiser!
Details man, where can we get the goods?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
And I need a blue one for bruiser!
Details man, where can we get the goods?

we sound like crack addics in a dirty alley way lookin' for a good time....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
we sound like crack addics in a dirty alley way lookin' for a good time.... 

I'm offended! 
I always though of myself as sounding like more of a heroin addict....


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

*yaaawwwnn*
'morning everyone. I hate work. At least it allows me to pick up where I left off last night.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Creole breakfast sandwich...it was so good I am on my way to get another........Damn elevator ride downstairs!!























MINE... you take it I will remember









_Modified by Neptuno at 9:28 AM 12-7-2007_

_Modified by Neptuno at 9:29 AM 12-7-2007_

If we parked next to each other, our dash mats would look quite christmasy together


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Does anyone actually ever read the post titles?*

Anyone else around here? Come on, I know it's early over here, but it's already 11 over on the other side of the country!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Does anyone actually ever read the post titles? (MK1roccin77)*

Would anyone be pissed off at me if I had my computer science nerd roommate set up a script for me that would post a random picture every 40 seconds from now until June?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Does anyone actually ever read the post titles? (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_Would anyone be pissed off at me if I had my computer science nerd roommate set up a script for me that would post a random picture every 40 seconds from now until June?









only if your database of "random" photos was around 400+ deep. 
i get bored easy


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Does anyone actually ever read the post titles? (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
only if your database of "random" photos was around 400+ deep. 
i get bored easy









I'm sure I could figure out something that would keep you entertained...


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Does anyone actually ever read the post titles? (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
I'm sure I could figure out something that would keep you entertained...









porn is not allowed


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Does anyone actually ever read the post titles? (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
porn is not allowed

well so much for my great, original, never-thought-of-before idea


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_I want to say that rim is in my garage.... I got a set from Dan.... Did you leave them behind? at his place that is?


no I had that rim in hatch in my car, it got disposed of at the car wash in cincy


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

kinda boring around here. I've been at work for an hour and a half, and this thread is still on the same page as when I got here.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

bump.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Mars Red beauties!








Spinney, if you read this, y ou better get your LA3A out there for a mars red photo shoot!
You too Julie!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

yay or nay....


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

yay but I am biased


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

my gut reaction is nay.
I think they'd work better with a bodykitted mkII.
you should stick with 14or or 15's and not such wide weels.
my $.02


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

yay. But put the rear spoiler back on. I know a lot of people like to take them off MK2's, but IMO, they just look... I dunno... "chubby" or something without it. But that's just my opinion. I like the wheels. Overall still a definite yay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_yay. But put the rear spoiler back on. I know a lot of people like to take them off MK2's, but IMO, they just look... I dunno... "chubby" or something without it. But that's just my opinion. I like the wheels. Overall still a definite yay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Interesting point. Might do the trick. Trouble is it's so hard to find a nice spoiler.
Course, I know that you can spray them with bedliner and have them look pretty nice. Dunno if they'd be up to Rob's standards though.
FWIW I think he eliminated that possibility, he had the mounting holes for the spoiler filled in.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Interesting point. Might do the trick. Trouble is it's so hard to find a nice spoiler.
Course, I know that you can spray them with bedliner and have them look pretty nice. Dunno if they'd be up to Rob's standards though.
FWIW I think he eliminated that possibility, he had the mounting holes for the spoiler filled in.

yeah, no wing is ever going back on that hatch.... however, i have my OE hatch sittin', rustin' in my shed..








it's good to get some opinions... and yes, i think your right, they 90's look better on a kitted car, so in order for me to pull them off, the stance has to be DEAD NUTS.... 
i like me a fat ass... wide ass wheels! sorry greg.. gotta have more cushin' for the pushin'


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_ 
i like me a fat ass... wide ass wheels! sorry greg.. gotta have more cushin' for the pushin' 

That's why it's your car, do what you like.
I like ish a little more in proportion, is all.
You guys and your love of phatass!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
That's why it's your car, do what you like.
I like ish a little more in proportion, is all.
You guys and your love of phatass!

*blush*


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I like big butts and I can not lie
You other brothers can't deny
That when a car drives by with an itty bitty front end
And a round thing in your face
You get sprung


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

could 1600 post by tonight be possible??


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_could 1600 post by tonight be possible??

I think we should both go for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

awwee look, little whores working together to achieve true sluttyness.... 






















wow that was harsh, I'm just joking ya know!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

forget reading peoples blogs, this thread is my blog


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_awwee look, little whores working together to achieve true sluttyness.... 






















wow that was harsh, I'm just joking ya know!









frd206 214 
Mtl-Marc 150 
*mr lee 146 *
MK1roccin77 116 
G-rocco 112 
16VScirrocco88 97 
huh? what?


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_forget reading peoples blogs, this thread is my blog


we should really have a scirocco forum "chit-chat/everybody blog/random/off topic/etc." thread.
oh wait... I'm posting in it!










_Modified by MK1roccin77 at 9:58 AM 12-7-2007_


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

I would also like to point out, for the sake of being a whore, that before this thread was created, vortex said I posted an average of .98 times per day. Now, I've posted 1.21 times per day


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

go work on your cars or something! geez!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

Why does it seem that the ultra whores always get weasled out of the page ownages here?

_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_go work on your cars or something! geez!

You have no idea how much I would rather be doing that. Unfortunately, to work on my car, I need money. And to get money, I need to sit here for 8 hours a day. And for better or for worse, there's nothing better to do while sitting here than be a vortex whore


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_Why does it seem that the ultra whores always get weasled out of the page ownages here?
You have no idea how much I would rather be doing that. Unfortunately, to work on my car, I need money. And to get money, I need to sit here for 8 hours a day. And for better or for worse, there's nothing better to do while sitting here than be a vortex whore









^^ what he said


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Some days, you guys frighten me. You just ain't right.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
^^ what he said









X3
plus I dont have a garage to work in, so I have to plan my work out in batches.
I first have to run queries on what needs to be done then I have to parse the parts then schedule the jobs accordingly.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Some days, you guys frighten me. You just ain't right.

scirocco owners = not right in the head.
Newton's 4th law of physics.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_yay or nay.... 









doit


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

aw jeeze, fraser's back. How are us 2-10th place whores supposed to catch up if you keep coming back?


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_go work on your cars or something! geez!

+1


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
+1

Please see my response above


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_go work on your cars or something! geez!

I just pulled the starter from mine, gonna check it tomorrow.
So there! I did work on mine!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
+1

see my post above


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_I would also like to point out, for the sake of being a whore, that before this thread was created, vortex said I posted an average of .98 times per day. Now, I've posted 1.21 times per day









my average has skyrocketd as well


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I managed to pass 8000 posts somewhere... prolly in this thread!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_aw jeeze, fraser's back. How are us 2-10th place whores supposed to catch up if you keep coming back?

hey, i slept until 1230 today....and im not gonna be around alot this weekend...gotta whore it up while i can


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

User Posts 
frd206 216 
Mtl-Marc 150 
mr lee 147 
MK1roccin77 123 
G-rocco 113 
16VScirrocco88 100
only people with 100+ post listed


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I managed to pass 8000 posts somewhere... prolly in this thread!

900 right now for me....not bad since i had like 500 the timethe thrad started


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I just pulled the starter from mine, gonna check it tomorrow.
So there! I did work on mine!

starter's suck


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

bump.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Sciroccomann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccomann* »_bump. 


Thanks. THat was a close one! I almost lost track of this thread


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Thanks. THat was a close one! I almost lost track of this thread









x2...almost forgot about this puppy


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
x2...almost forgot about this puppy

It's like I can't even remember what it's about sometimes!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

It makes me







when I google Scirocco looking for pics, and get a bunch of this:








Feel free to run me out of town with pitchforks for making you look at that with out any warning.


_Modified by MK1roccin77 at 10:56 AM 12-7-2007_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Sciroccomann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccomann* »_bump. 


yOU KNOW Daun is only giving out a trinket of appreciation for the master of multiple post on this tread


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_It makes me







when I google Scirocco looking for pics, and get a bunch of this:








Feel free to run me out of town with pitchforks for making you look at that with out any warning.

_Modified by MK1roccin77 at 10:56 AM 12-7-2007_

x2....people have no taste these days
and they should be punished for it


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

Oh and that wheel Id I asked about earlier(not that anyone cares MARC) is more than likely this


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*









I really can't decide if I like that front end or not


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_1500 posts!!!









That's 50 posts and a full night's sleep for me in 11 hours and 6 pages.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Ai'ght, I'm going over to my brothers to play action uncle putting the Xmas tree. DOn't miss me too much while you're all acting the postwhorin' fools you really are


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Ai'ght, I'm going over to my brothers to play action uncle putting the Xmas tree. DOn't miss me too much while you're all acting the postwhorin' fools you really are 









See you in 10 or so more pages


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_








I really can't decide if I like that front end or not

eh.front looks too bulky. wouldnt complain if it was mine,and i would defend it to the hills as well.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
eh.front looks too bulky. wouldnt complain if it was mine,and i would defend it to the hills as well.









I was thinking something along the lines of bulky as well, but I think that also makes me kinda like it 'cause it's different. Wouldn't kick it out of the garage.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
I was thinking something along the lines of bulky as well, but I think that also makes me kinda like it 'cause it's different. Wouldn't kick it out of the garage.

i hear ya.i have a feeling that my car wih garnish the same reaction if i can get the body mods i want done to work out....still thinking about how im gonna get the various parts to not fly of the car at speed


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_yay or nay.... 









I know I'm late, but...
_*HELLS YEAH!!*_


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i hear ya.i have a feeling that my car wih garnish the same reaction if i can get the body mods i want done to work out....still thinking about how im gonna get the various parts to not fly of the car at speed









Ya can't just say that without giving more explinations/pictures!


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
eh.front looks too bulky. wouldnt complain if it was mine,and i would defend it to the hills as well.









I think it would look good, IF there was a big hole in the middle, exposing a shiny alluminum intercooler http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
EDIT for OWNAGE!








Scirocco Content:








FTW!


_Modified by LastMartian at 2:25 PM 12-7-2007_


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Ya can't just say that without giving more explinations/pictures!

And rather than edit my post to fix my butchering of the spelling of explanation, I'll whore myself out some more and make a new post pointing it out.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

Gah! I'm getting tired of all these page ownage snipers jumping in at just the right times...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_Gah! I'm getting tired of all these page ownage snipers jumping in at just the right times...









your tellin' me...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_








I really can't decide if I like that front end or not

Looks like it would push some snow.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
your tellin' me...









sorry, didn't mean to rub it in.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Looks like it would push some snow.

I'd still take it up to Mt. Baker!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_It makes me







when I google Scirocco looking for pics, and get a bunch of this:










That is all.


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_Gah! I'm getting tired of all these page ownage snipers jumping in at just the right times...









Yeah totally, jerks! 







My first post in two days, too!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (LastMartian)*

I bet we crash the vortex servers when we get close to page 53


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
*you're* tellin' me...
















Grammar police!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Ya can't just say that without giving more explinations/pictures!

youll see when its done...or youll see the peices if it dosnt work and i flip out and throw then around the garage


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_








That is all.

you guys are gonna be so pissed at Cincy 2009 when I roll up in one....


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_








That is all.

+1 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
you guys are gonna be so pissed at Cincy 2009 when I roll up in one.... 

got a feeling youd be parking with the kias if you did


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
got a feeling youd be parking with the kias if you did

eh, probably.... 
thing is, i've seen anti-support for things like this in the past. Look at the Mk4, for example, when it came out...EVERYONE hated it, but look now. Most of us own one, or have owned one... and by "us" i don't just mean the rocco forum. 
I have a feeling it won't be as hated as people are making it out to be..


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
eh, probably.... 
thing is, i've seen anti-support for things like this in the past. Look at the Mk4, for example, when it came out...EVERYONE hated it, but look now. Most of us own one, or have owned one... and by "us" i don't just mean the rocco forum. 
I have a feeling it won't be as hated as people are making it out to be.. 

i dont think it will be that bad....i hated the mk5s when they came out, hell, i hated it when i bought it. still not my favorite, but shes got some redeeeming qualities [just not many are visual]


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
eh, probably.... 
thing is, i've seen anti-support for things like this in the past. Look at the Mk4, for example, when it came out...EVERYONE hated it, but look now. Most of us own one, or have owned one... and by "us" i don't just mean the rocco forum. 
I have a feeling it won't be as hated as people are making it out to be.. 

well since it's not coming to the US we wont have to worry about it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_yay or nay.... 









I say yay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








In case of doubt, go have a chat with your wife about matching accessories.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









Rob here is a teaser of my porsche wheels


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

sick bro!!! 
btw, thanks again for the bezels! YOU ROCK!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

PORSCHE WHEELS EVERYWHERE!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
well since it's not coming to the US we wont have to worry about it.

quit reading internet tabloids..... 
"There is a market in the US for the Scirocco" - Wolfgang


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

merry xmas everyone!!! 








brought to you by my lovely co-workers


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

caught up and now its time for lunch!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
"There is a market in the US for the Scirocco" - Wolfgang

but, seriously who whats a MK5 Scirocco built in Portugal
sorry all Mk5 cars park with the Kias!!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
but, seriously who whats a MK5 Scirocco built in Portugal
sorry all Mk5 cars park with the Kias!!!

it's being built on the Eos platform
/defending


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
it's being built on the Eos platform
/defending


The Eos is nice IMHO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
it's being built on the Eos platform
/defending


Scirocco are built in Germany by Karmann, not other countries!!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
it's being built on the Eos platform
/defending


isnt eos mk5?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_sick bro!!! 
btw, thanks again for the bezels! YOU ROCK! 

no problem glad to help out.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

mr lee 154 
Mtl-Marc 152 
MK1roccin77 137 
G-rocco 115 
16VScirrocco88 103 

Mr Lee takes 2nd place from Marc


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_mr lee 154 
Mtl-Marc 152 
MK1roccin77 137 
G-rocco 115 
16VScirrocco88 103 

Mr Lee takes 2nd place from Marc

it's been quite a battle throughout the past 20 pages


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I need 72 more post today to reach 1600


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_mr lee 154 
Mtl-Marc 152 
MK1roccin77 137 
G-rocco 115 
16VScirrocco88 103 

Mr Lee takes 2nd place from Marc

Hey, I gotta sleep some time man! 
edit. I don't even try to score this high, just posting ....
Remember, there is six months left before Cincy.











_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 3:11 PM 12-7-2007_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Hey, I gotta sleep some time man! 
edit. I don't even try to score this high, just posting ....
Remember, there is six months left before Cincy.









_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 3:11 PM 12-7-2007_

at the current rate we will be over 1K post in this thread alone










_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 3:14 PM 12-7-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
at the current rate we will be over 1K post in this thread alone

yup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

this page needs pictures of Cincy!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

while were [sorta] talking about sciroccowheels
anyone everseen thesejobs get runon a scirocco before?








or


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

I'll become invisible!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

saw the top ones in red on a slammmmed rabbit.
hawt.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_this page needs pictures of Cincy! 









Thank you for restoring some sanity to this thread. I know. I know. Keeping this thread on subject is as easy as keeping Winona Ryder from taking a 5 finger discount at Nordstrom's. 


_Modified by bigtavo at 3:45 PM 12-7-2007_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_saw the top ones in red on a slammmmed rabbit.
hawt. 

yeah,ive seen em on mk3s like crazy...havent seen many people running the bottom ones.
i like the top ones better, but the bottom ones have a more reasonable ofset


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*









Forget the frisbees this year in Cincy. I'm bringing horseshoes.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_








Forget the frisbees this year in Cincy. I'm bringing horseshoes.

um.... i'm sorry, but those are *not* horseshoes


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_








Forget the frisbees this year in Cincy. I'm bringing horseshoes.

I need to show this to my roomates!!!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Forget the frisbees this year in Cincy. I'm bringing horseshoes.

loving the tshirt tucked in look. completes thescene


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
I need to show this to my roomates!!!!

Wait. They are your roommates!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Did you folks catch the pirated photos from Jenna Bush's wedding reception?








Quite the buttoned down affair!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

OK, I'm back from lunch and ready to hit 1600 posts before I get off work


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_OK, I'm back from lunch and ready to hit 1600 posts before I get off work









WOOOOOO


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_OK, I'm back from lunch and ready to hit 1600 posts before I get off work









now that is a lofty goal


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
now that is a lofty goal

It's good to have goals. Although I don't know if I'm gonna meet it, 'cause it's a lot busier now than it was before lunch


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Wait. They are your roommates!

They aren't but my roomates aren't far behind!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

it's only 40 posts away you can dooooo it

_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
It's good to have goals. Although I don't know if I'm gonna meet it, 'cause it's a lot busier now than it was before lunch


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_it's only 40 posts away you can dooooo it


This is such an awesome thread! I'll do what I can between customers. It'd be nice if they'd all go away!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

I can't wait 'till January 2nd. I'll be done with this job, and starting a "real" career as a Design Engineer


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

I just need 6 more posts to pass g-rocco


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I just need 6 more posts to pass g-rocco

the post running commentator changes daily...i love it


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
the post running commentator changes daily...i love it

It's kinda like our own little demented scirocco forum soap opera


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
It's kinda like our own little demented scirocco forum soap opera

shhhhh, im watching my stories


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_I can't wait 'till January 2nd. I'll be done with this job, and starting a "real" career as a *Vortex Poster*























Fixed that.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
shhhhh, im watching my stories









I bet Mr. Lee is gonna cheat on Montreal Marc by the end of the season!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
I bet Mr. Lee is gonna cheat on Montreal Marc by the end of the season!

he already did that is why he is on top now


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*









I will be bringing my new grill to Daun's place as well.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
he already did that is why he is on top now

for now... Im' sure Marc will want to get even sooner or later


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

Who's keeping track of the post count anyway?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
I bet Mr. Lee is gonna cheat on Montreal Marc by the end of the season!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Who's keeping track of the post count anyway?

User Posts 
frd206 233 
mr lee 157 
Mtl-Marc 154 
MK1roccin77 144 
G-rocco 115 
16VScirrocco88 110 
xavsbud 78 
timbo2132 66 
bigtavo 58 
scirocco*joe 56 
Rocco_crossing 53 
vwdaun 49 
Morio 39 
Neptuno 35 
Sciroccoracer7 34 
Chris16vRocco 32 
53BGTX 29 
punchbug 26 
Rocco_julie 26 
LastMartian 25 
cholland_ 25 
Michael Bee 15 
sciroccojim 12 
saddest6day66 10 
Lord_Verminaard 9 
1FLiGLi 6 
crazyaboutrocs 5 
Sciroccomann 4 
85roccoZ400 4 
Scirocko 4 
Booha1 3 
TooRoundTDI 3 
PoorHouse 2 
smithma7 2 
petebee 2 
ROBZUK 2 
type53b_gtd 2 
loud wagen 2 
CodeMan 1 
Rocc it 1 
upoo2 1 
J. Daniel 1 
[email protected] 1 
tcfootball 1 
vwleadfoot 1 
tmechanic 1 
Solicom 1 
northsurveyor 1 
CALAWAYMK2 1


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Who's keeping track of the post count anyway?

If you click on the total posts link, it gives you the break down


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Who's keeping track of the post count anyway?

vortex.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*









owned - not

















_Modified by bigtavo at 4:29 PM 12-7-2007_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
owned - not









sorry


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

That's definitely one of the better cat pics


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

Notice that the case is a 30 pack. That is one big cat!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_That's definitely one of the better cat pics









posted this earlier, but what the hell


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
posted this earlier, but what the hell









Awesome!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Notice that the case is a 30 pack. That is one big cat!

that is a darn big cat


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
posted this earlier, but what the hell









pwnzorific!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

and with that, im out for now


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_I bet we crash the vortex servers when we get close to page 53










Just put that page down and back away, and nobody gets hurt.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

Just put that page down and back away, and nobody gets hurt.

heh heh.. heh.. yeah. umm... right.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

if cathy does not get page 53 ownage there will be hell to pay at cincy.


----------



## 1981SCIROCCOman (Sep 16, 2005)

I spend 12 hours a day at my job and at least 8 at my desk and I still cannot keep up with the whore'ish posting going on here. I have to know what do you all do at work? I must be doing something wrong.
Oh and a taste of one of my projects that might make its way up to ohio if its done.












_Modified by 1981SCIROCCOman at 2:56 PM 12-7-2007_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
that is a darn big cat









Now this is a cat with attitude.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (1981SCIROCCOman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1981SCIROCCOman* »_I spend 12 hours a day at my job and at least 8 at my desk and I still cannot keep up with the whore'ish posting going on here. I have to know what do you all do at work? I must be doing something wrong.


I sit in a box, listen to music streamed straight to me over the webbernet, play online games, whore myself out here at the 'tex, and sometimes sell parking permits to people on campus at WWU. Starting January 2nd though, that's all gonna change, not sure if for better or for worse yet.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (1981SCIROCCOman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1981SCIROCCOman* »_I spend 12 hours a day at my job and at least 8 at my desk and I still cannot keep up with the whore'ish posting going on here. I have to know what do you all do at work? I must be doing something wrong.


I sit in front of my computer and whore it out on the tex. and sometimes I provide tech support for XM Radio Employees.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

i go to a meeting..... 
2 pages later


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Some days, you guys frighten me. You just ain't right.

Were you not at Cincy? HOW could you fail to notice this????








Some days?????







Since when were we EVER right?? Oh, and I am not a guy last time I checked.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i go to a meeting..... 
2 pages later









what did you expect? 3?


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_if cathy does not get page 53 ownage there will be hell to pay at cincy.

I bet when we get to page 53, which will be soon, it's gonna get 0wned by someone who hasn't even posted in here yet and just asks wtf is wrong with us or something


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
what did you expect? 3?









I'm surprised there isn't more after the way last night was!! There were like 3 posts for every 1 of mine AT LEAST!!


----------



## 1981SCIROCCOman (Sep 16, 2005)

It must be the whole service writer thing, people constantly bugging me about every little issue thier vehicle has might have or my favorite that they imagine it might have.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (1981SCIROCCOman)*

Wake me when we get to page 53.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Wake me when we get to page 53.









THat's not gonna be much of a nap at this point.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
I'm surprised there isn't more after the way last night was!! There were like 3 posts for every 1 of mine AT LEAST!!









lol. Last night was fun. Don't tell anyone








Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 5 seconds.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (1981SCIROCCOman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1981SCIROCCOman* »_It must be the whole service writer thing, people constantly bugging me about every little issue thier vehicle has might have or my favorite that they imagine it might have.

I think there's a chipmunk in my gas tank. What do I do?


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
lol. Last night was fun. Don't tell anyone








Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 5 seconds.









yeah, last night was kinda fun!! Oh, and don't forget that I'm interested in what we talked about last night man!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
yeah, last night was kinda fun!! Oh, and don't forget that I'm interested in what we talked about last night man!









I rememberz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

^^^^ Just a reminder this thread is about Cincy, not just how crazy and whorish we are!^^^^


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*









MMM BUTTS!!!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

At the rate things are going, I think I'm gonna miss page 53 entirely. I've only got another hour of work, and then I'm gonna be away from the comp all afternoon and evening


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

Great. That last comment of mine makes me seem even MORE whorish right after the on topic Cincy pics


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*









I think everyone took this pic!!
EDIT: IOWNEDIT!!!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
EDIT: IOWNEDIT!!!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ARG!!! I don't even want to know how many of the pages in this thread I've had the _last_ post in


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

thanks for posting photos of Cincy!!!
thread was going in the wrong direction...


----------



## 1981SCIROCCOman (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
I think there's a chipmunk in my gas tank. What do I do?









step one: get a long match
step two: You should probly get some proper safety equipment like some sunglasses.
step three: turn the key to the on position
step four: light match
step five: stick match in fill neck
step six: after your hospital visit call a tow truck to bring the vehicle to me so we can get that roasted chip munk out of your gass tank and repair any damage you may have caused to the vehicle.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (1981SCIROCCOman)*

^^ your from albuquerque.... so am I, but now I live in KC.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (1981SCIROCCOman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1981SCIROCCOman* »_
step one: get a long match
step two: You should probly get some proper safety equipment like some sunglasses.
step three: turn the key to the on position
step four: light match
step five: stick match in fill neck
step six: after your hospital visit call a tow truck to bring the vehicle to me so we can get that roasted chip munk out of your gass tank and repair any damage you may have caused to the vehicle.

Thanks! I'll let you know how it goes. Or perhaps we should wait 'till Cincy and do a proper tech write up on it.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
ARG!!! I don't even want to know how many of the pages in this thread I've had the _last_ post in









Sorry man, I was just the lucky one that time!! I kjnew it was getting close.

_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_thanks for posting photos of Cincy!!!

I am uploading my 07 pic finally to photobucket, but their bulk uploader limits you to 100 pics so I'll have to do it like 3 times!!


----------



## 1981SCIROCCOman (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_^^ your from albuquerque.... so am I, but now I live in KC. 


Yea it was the last running mk1 in Albq up until thanksgiving, but it will be coming back strong with a healthy set of horns








Not much for VW enthusiasts in Albq anymore so it looks like I am going to have to start takin some road trips to meet a few.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

I have some awesome pics of signs and such from 07 too!!
"SCIROCCO PACES THE RACES!"


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (1981SCIROCCOman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1981SCIROCCOman* »_
Yea it was the last running mk1 in Albq up until thanksgiving, but it will be coming back strong with a healthy set of horns








Not much for VW enthusiasts in Albq anymore so it looks like I am going to have to start takin some road trips to meet a few.

right on, I go there once a year maybe twice, just depends. But yeah, no enthusiasts that I could see. I'd love to check out your rocco, maybe catch a beer.... 
won't be anytime soon tho. I just got back a few months ago.


----------



## 1981SCIROCCOman (Sep 16, 2005)

yea i would like that just let me know when your in the area. Its a good thing you won't be around anytime soon there is not much to see other than a motorless rocco and an engine stand with the soon to be replacement motor.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_where on god's green earth did you find that red dash matte?!?! i need one, bad! 

I gave it to him. I found it one day in a yard and pulled it just for him. I knew he would want it. Freebie for El T....
Dave


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
And I need a blue one for bruiser!
Details man, where can we get the goods?

I have a blue one as well. I'll bring it to Cincy. If you want it you can have it. Came with the BBS car, but it is sporting a nice black one now. 
Dave


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_








I really can't decide if I like that front end or not

I like it, myself. Would like to see it in person to see that color up close.
Dave


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_while were [sorta] talking about sciroccowheels
anyone everseen thesejobs get runon a scirocco before?








or









I like the first one ALOT. Both look good, but that first one is the money...
Dave


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_








I will be bringing my new grill to Daun's place as well.

That is sweet, Jeff. I'll bring some steaks for the grillin...
Dave


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Who's keeping track of the post count anyway?

Me, but I have been gone ALL day and you guys have added like 13 pages while I was out of the office....
I'll post it up in a minute.
Dave


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

And here is your whore count....
User Posts 
1 frd206 240 
2 mr lee 160 
3 MK1roccin77 159 
4 Mtl-Marc 154 
5 G-rocco 115 
6 16VScirrocco88 113 
7 xavsbud 84 
8 timbo2132 66 
9 bigtavo 63 
10 Rocco_crossing 61 
11 scirocco*joe 56 
12 vwdaun 49 
13 Morio 39 
14 Neptuno 35 
15 Sciroccoracer7 34 
16 Chris16vRocco 32 
17 53BGTX 30 
18 punchbug 28 
19 Rocco_julie 26 
20 LastMartian 25 

You guys at the top are moving this thread so fast, it is almost not fun anymore. Just a thought to make it so that we can keep the thread with out getting it locked up.








Dave


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (1981SCIROCCOman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1981SCIROCCOman* »_
step one: get a long match
step two: You should probly get some proper safety equipment like some sunglasses.
step three: turn the key to the on position
step four: light match
step five: stick match in fill neck
step six: after your hospital visit call a tow truck to bring the vehicle to me so we can get that roasted chip munk out of your gass tank and repair any damage you may have caused to the vehicle.

step seven: Check neck colour, if red, eat roasted chipmunk.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

The level of thy post-whoredom hath been raisedeth.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_The level of thy post-whoredom hath been raisedeth.









Mine? Heck, I'm near virginal compared to this lot. But on to the topic eh? How about some stealth??

Get off that comfy seat and fix your cars before June!


Now now, don't be hatin'. Just get your car fixed before June. NO EXCUSES. (leave that to me, I'll have all kinds of them)

_Modified by punchbug at 4:48 PM 12-7-2007_

_Modified by punchbug at 5:01 PM 12-7-2007_


_Modified by punchbug at 5:21 PM 12-7-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Welp, I've been remodeling mah kitchen all day.

Today: I went to IKEA to buy the kitchen cabinets, sink, countertops and all that crap. I put in a new plywood subfloor, and laid the tiles out (18" tiles HUGE!!), I also painted the walls, and masked off the trim so I can paint that.

Note the spelling of Scirocco


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Mine? Heck, I'm near virginal compared to this lot. But on to the topic eh? How about some stealth?

I was talking about this thread in general.
And only 2 posts in over an hour? WTF?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Bump cause I'm such a post whore


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i dont think it will be that bad....i hated the mk5s when they came out, hell, i hated it when i bought it. still not my favorite, but shes got some redeeeming qualities [just not many are visual]









So, why'd ya buy it? You love to hate your cars?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_








Rob here is a teaser of my porsche wheels

Craptacular camera phone. The polished up nice, but need more sanding with 1000 grit. Onlt did one wheel to test it all.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
shhhhh, im watching my stories









Rofl! Bring me a beer!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
So, why'd ya buy it? You love to hate your cars?

You're a few pages behind.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I was talking about this thread in general.
And only 2 posts in over an hour? WTF?

WTF??I'll tell you WTF. They're all evil. They're* waiting till I go to bed. When I wake up for breakfast (inserting obligatory Rocco breakfast shot):

pg 53 will be owned and done with, it'll be at page fivethousandthreehundred and fifty three or something that and will take me till Cincy to view. That's WTF. You know it, I know it. 
*(by "they" I mean the whores, you know who you are, hang your heads, yeah, you too in the corner over there...gonna hit up some garage sales and find a really heavy typewriter for the worst one...bastiges with speed







)


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

my cars may be in one piece to make it out this year


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_




is that a cosworth wing on there?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (loud wagen)*

Two Sciroccos and an Audi all in one big piece would be quite the interesting sight.








Oh! You meant one piece per car!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
I have a blue one as well. I'll bring it to Cincy. If you want it you can have it. Came with the BBS car, but it is sporting a nice black one now. 
Dave

Dude! You're the Matt man! that _rawks_!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
You're a few pages behind.









I start where I left off and catch myself up.
Almost there!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Mine? Heck, I'm near virginal compared to this lot. But on to the topic eh? How about some stealth??



How is George doing? He had his Scirocco for sale a while ago, does he still have it?
edit for mispelling



_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:36 PM 12-7-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
WTF??I'll tell you WTF. They're all evil. They're* waiting till I go to bed. When I wake up for breakfast (inserting obligatory Rocco breakfast shot):

pg 53 will be owned and done with, it'll be at page fivethousandthreehundred and fifty three or something that and will take me till Cincy to view. That's WTF. You know it, I know it. 
*(by "they" I mean the whores, you know who you are, hang your heads, yeah, you too in the corner over there...gonna hit up some garage sales and find a really heavy typewriter for the worst one...bastiges with speed







)

That car was so nice.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

WAS nice? what happened to it?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_WAS nice? what happened to it?

Got stolen and parted IIRC.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Dude! You're the Matt man! that _rawks_!

I'll see if I can snap you some pics tomorrow while I am out working in the garage. (Trying to get it cleaned up and cleared out so I can start working on one of the roccs for Cincy. I have been warened by several in cluding yourself of bad things to come if I show again this year in the .:R32. Side note: have ya riddin in one yet? They are awesome!)
Dave


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
How is Geaoge doing? He had his Scirocco for sale a while, does he still have it?

I saw both George and Blackie Tuesday, and both are alive and well. No for sale sign now, AFAIK.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_. Side note: have ya riddin in one yet? They are awesome!)
Dave

Oh yes - to and from lumberton diner. We ate 'slice of mush' and made nice with Amber.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
We ate 'slice of mush' and made nice with Amber.

Wha?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

The car that made me love whitecats.








Getty's California








Also, my cat:


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Wha?









That's what we said. So we (the table) ordered one. while asking not to be told what it is.
Turns out it's like polenta. Cornmeal mush. You can get it grilled or fried (fried is better) and then butter it, salt it, and then a bit of syrup and it's tasty.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I am back to finish the march to 1600


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Craptacular camera phone. The polished up nice, but need more sanding with 1000 grit. Onlt did one wheel to test it all.

do I need to buy a dremmel or sander so we can tag team the wheels?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
do I need to buy a dremmel or sander so we can tag team the wheels?

No, you can install my subwoofer while I polish the wheels


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
No, you can install my subwoofer while I polish the wheels









say when


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (loud wagen)*

Its gotta be Josh Abels car.
That was one heck of a park bench


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Julie - in case you didn't see the one post in the many - plan for a mard red photo shoot at cincy


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_









I see your Scirocco is ready for Cincy, are you ready?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_^^ your from albuquerque.... so am I, but now I live in KC. 


Albuquerque makes me think of Bugs Bunny.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
I bet when we get to page 53, which will be soon, it's gonna get 0wned by someone who hasn't even posted in here yet and just asks wtf is wrong with us or something









and they wonder why, for the next 5pages, we wont shut up about it


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
ARG!!! I don't even want to know how many of the pages in this thread I've had the _last_ post in









talk to mr lee


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Ho, hum. This thread is moving s l o w.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
So, why'd ya buy it? You love to hate your cars?

i bought the mk5 because my 1.8t A4 was about to blow a turbo and i didnt want to deal with dumping money into it.
and given the fact a mk5 gli is an audi a4 2.0t for 10 grand less, and i sure as heck didnt want a mk4...best option.
i like it alot more now that i dumped the hell out of it, and smoked/tinted everything. i know, i know, biting your style


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I start where I left off and catch myself up.
Almost there!

x2


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Ho, hum. This thread is moving s l o w.
'
what did i just do...5 posts?
come one guys, i was gone for a couple hours, only 2 pages?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

do work


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_do work

DO WORK, SON, DO WORK


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

damm been watchiing more tv than posting tonight


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Ho, hum. This thread is moving s l o  w.

I had to go update my beer thread.
I miss martinis.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I had to go update my beer thread.
I miss martinis.










you could alternate between the two


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I had to go update my beer thread.
I miss martinis.









you arent sponsered by tanqueray[i know its spelled wrong, do i care, not really







] yet?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_. i know, i know, biting your style









We shouldn't fight. We should...
*wonder twin powers unite! Take form of......
Red and Black VW's!*
Photo shoot sometime?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_'
what did i just do...5 posts?
come one guys, i was gone for a couple hours, only 2 pages?









I think it's going to be hard to top last nights Post Whore marathon


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
We shouldn't fight. We should...
*wonder twin powers unite! Take form of......
Red and Black VW's!*
Photo shoot sometime?

for sure...we gotta meet up and exchange ducks and stickers at some point over my xmas break. when do you normally work?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
you arent sponsered by tanqueray[i know its spelled wrong, do i care, not really 







] yet?

spelled correctly, my young paduawan.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
I think it's going to be hard to top last nights Post Whore marathon

last night was pretty silly
got some serious work done on this thread though 
OWNED


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

greg is free all the time


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
I think it's going to be hard to top last nights Post Whore marathon

Roger, you just ain't trying.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
for sure...we gotta meet up and exchange ducks and stickers at some point over my xmas break. when do you normally work?

I don't







I'm funemployed.
Stupid flood protection, try again in 12 seconds


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
spelled correctly, my young paduawan.

hot damn. i impress myself sometimes


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
you could alternate between the two

I don't think that would be a very good idea.
Think like when you drain the oil after you blow a headgasket....


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
spelled correctly, my young paduawan.

Jesus, I can't believe I have to correct you on this.
*padawan* FTW!
Thank you, 







Grammar Police


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

hahaha I got most of my post last night by replying to 30+ pages of post I had missed, now that I am caught it's harder to come up with stuff to post about.

_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Roger, you just ain't trying.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Well, we've just outed Joe as a star wars dork!
you fell right into my trap.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I don't







I'm funemployed.
Stupid flood protection, try again in 12 seconds


ha. nice. im home the 18th of dec...but i got so much to get done btw then and the 24th that i dont think i can really swing it...unless you wanted to head over closer to my neck of the woods.
i know theres gonna be a meet on the 21st in owingsmills if you wanted to make a little trip


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Well, we've just outed Joe as a star wars dork!
you fell right into my trap.

hey, atleast he didnt think that jar jar came with pickles pickles


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
ha. nice. im home the 18th of dec...but i got so much to get done btw then and the 24th that i dont think i can really swing it...unless you wanted to head over closer to my neck of the woods.
i know theres gonna be a meet on the 21st in owingsmills if you wanted to make a little trip

You're up near towson, right?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Well, we've just outed Joe as a star wars dork!
you fell right into my trap.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
You're up near towson, right?

more or less, yeah...i basically live there, cuz i kinda live in the sticks


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
more or less, yeah...i basically live there, cuz i kinda live in the sticks









sticks? Ever been to poolesville?
Roger, can I get an amen?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
sticks? Ever been to poolesville?
Roger, can I get an amen?

amen brother


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
sticks? Ever been to poolesville??

i have not, i dont even know where poolsville is


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

I know scirocco content but it's funny


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I had to go update my beer thread.


Tonight's choice for Joe: Yards Thomas Jefferson Tavern Ale!
Part of Yards brewery's "Ales of the Revolution!"
Thomas Jefferson Tavern Ale - Yards Thomas Jefferson's Tavern Ale is a strong golden ale brewed with honey and other ingredients specified by Jefferson for semiannual brewing at his Monticello estate. This multi-grain ale boasts a smooth body and a long finish. Alcohol by Volume is 8%
MMMMM, delicious!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i have not, i dont even know where poolsville is

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=...&om=1


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_ 
sticks? Ever been to poolesville?
Roger, can I get an amen?



_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
amen brother

If that wasn't the funniest back to back exchange on the 'tex recently, I don't know what is.
Speaking of photoshoots, when is the MD crew coming up for a "streets of Philadelphia" shoot?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=...&om=1

its out there. ill give you that


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_

If that wasn't the funniest back to back exchange on the 'tex recently, I don't know what is.
Speaking of photoshoots, when is the MD crew coming up for a "streets of Philadelphia" shoot? 









Somewhere in the late 30's there was a request for Brian (the dog) wiht a martini. Which I was only too hapy to oblige. But it wasn't back-to-back.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Speaking of photoshoots, when is the MD crew coming up for a "streets of Philadelphia" shoot? 









plan it and we shall come
I mentioned to greg last week that we should plan a trip to go have some Gino's cheesesteaks


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_

If that wasn't the funniest back to back exchange on the 'tex recently, I don't know what is.
Speaking of photoshoots, when is the MD crew coming up for a "streets of Philadelphia" shoot? 









ill do it while im home....anyone down for sometime in the week of jan 6?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_

If that wasn't the funniest back to back exchange on the 'tex recently, I don't know what is.
Speaking of photoshoots, when is the MD crew coming up for a "streets of Philadelphia" shoot? 









that was just good timing


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Somewhere in the late 30's there was a request for Brian (the dog) wiht a martini. Which I was only too hapy to oblige. But it wasn't back-to-back.

oh the late 30's...i remeber them like they were yesterday

mostly because they probably were


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Somewhere in the late 30's there was a request for Brian (the dog) wiht a martini. Which I was only too hapy to oblige. But it wasn't back-to-back.

I know, but it was like watching evangelists on a TV. Precise timing.
Good show, chaps!
_I can say that because I'm wearing a cardigan with suede elbow patches._


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
its out there. ill give you that

I mean, it is close to stuff - 30 min to rockville, 45ish to downtown dc.
But it's part of the MoCo 'agricultural preserve' so there's this huge aprt of the county that will never be developed, so you have to drive through 15 min of farm fields to get to my tiny little town


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
_I can say that because I'm wearing a cardigan with suede elbow patches._


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

greg if the weather holds this weekend I think the rest of the trim is coming off the car


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
plan it and we shall come
I mentioned to greg last week that we should plan a trip to go have some Gino's cheesesteaks

It's Geno's, GENO'S!!!!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
It's Geno's, GENO'S!!!!









that works also


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I mean, it is close to stuff - 30 min to rockville, 45ish to downtown dc.
But it's part of the MoCo 'agricultural preserve' so there's this huge aprt of the county that will never be developed, so you have to drive through 15 min of farm fields to get to my tiny little town


dosnt sound terrible...im surrounded by corn fields [right now, developing is going nuts] kinda nice to get away. but im like 30 mins from baltimore, about 15 from towson, and about 20 from bel air, so not terrible, actually pretty central, just no easy way to get from one of those points to the other without doubling back


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_I know, but it was like watching evangelists on a TV. Precise timing.
Good show, chaps!
_I can say that because I'm wearing a cardigan with suede elbow patches._

And you wore tweed with leather elbow patches on the fall cruise. You culture vulture!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
And you wore tweed with leather elbow patches on the fall cruise. You culture vulture!


What can I say, I'm dapper. And foppish. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by scirocco*joe at 12:10 AM 12-8-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_, and about 20 from bel air, 

Isn't the correct MD'er way to pronounce that Ba-lair?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
What can I say, I'm dapper. And foppish. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Borderline Natty.
The Nattily attired Scirocco Joe.
I swear though... you need a more _german_ wardrobe. You're dressing to go drive your MG!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Borderline Natty.
The Nattily attired Scirocco Joe.
I swear though... you need a more _german_ wardrobe. You're dressing to go drive your MG!

he is practicing for when Brian gets the Tiger back on the road


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
It's Geno's, GENO'S!!!!









anyone else hungry now?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Isn't the correct MD'er way to pronounce that Ba-lair?

its Blair
Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 13 seconds.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

hell I will go on a road trip now if it's open all night

_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
anyone else hungry now?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_greg if the weather holds this weekend I think the rest of the trim is coming off the car

I will not be around this weekend to help


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I will not be around this weekend to help









it's ok all I need is some goo b gone and a rag


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_hell I will go on a road trip now if it's open all night


i would too....if i had a car in ny


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i would too....if i had a car in ny









I bet the chineese bus runs all night and would stop in philly.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
he is practicing for when Brian gets the Tiger back on the road

Hells yeah, Roger!








Oh, as an FYI, this is the car that my buddy Brian is restoring. I used his garage as my tranny swap workshop.
The day the tranny was reinstalled the Tiger came back from paint on a rotisserie. It was the glassiest british racing green you done ever seen. Just ask Roger.


_Modified by scirocco*joe at 12:15 AM 12-8-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Your brother in the middle looks like that aussie cook from Take Home Chef

_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
What can I say, I'm dapper. And foppish. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









_Modified by scirocco*joe at 12:10 AM 12-8-2007_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I bet the chineese bus runs all night and would stop in philly.

i dont trust that jive. too many people i know have lost their stuff or been on it while the sh!tty brakes failed, or the engine caught fire. no thank you. i like cheesesteaks, but id like to live to drive my vws again


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i dont trust that jive. too many people i know have lost their stuff or been on it while the sh!tty brakes failed, or the engine caught fire. no thank you. i like cheesesteaks, but id like to live to drive my vws again

wwwwuuuuusssssss


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

_look at how he's fondling those bell pepers! It's so offensive!_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Your brother in the middle looks like that aussie cook from Take Home Chef









anyone else love watching the HOT wives on the show, and how the husbands look like they are gonna shiv him when they walk in and see their wives chilling out with him?
i know i do. it breaks up my stories


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
wwwwuuuuusssssss

psshhhhhhaw.







i drive an scirocco on a regular basis, there my daredevil nature


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
anyone else love watching the HOT wives on the show, and how the husbands look like they are gonna shiv him when they walk in and see their wives chilling out with him?
i know i do. it breaks up my stories

Maybe I've been drinking toight.... (maybe?)
but it cracks me up to hear you talkin' 'bout your stories!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

mine is a daily driver


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I bet the chineese bus runs all night and would stop in philly.

Indeed it does, Greg. Indeed it does.
I'm only 7 minutes away from Geno's!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm outta here. 
later yall.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I'm outta here. 
later yall.

So funny that you're saying that on a thread. This thread has become the gabbly chat. Hilarious.
Sleep well, Greg!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I'm outta here. 
later yall.


laters
and i do love my stories, glad they entertain you too


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Indeed it does, Greg. Indeed it does.
I'm only 7 minutes away from Geno's!









Ok, but before I go a quick philly sammich story:
So one summer I was heading up to Allentown area to pick up leather seats for my Scirocco. Nate (rocco_luvr) said he'd ride along to keep me company as long as we could stop in philly for a sammich. No problem I says.
So we get the seats from the space cadet, he gives us some ultra-vauge directions. Nate plays navigator with an antique map, I brave the scykullkill expressway (it was fun!) and we got kinda lost in philly.
Nate calls his sister at her desk job somewhere out in Cali. She looks up the addy of Genos, and we tell her where we are and she gives us directions to get there. Turns out we were super close - prolly Joe's neighborhood even) and we get our sammich and call it a day.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Indeed it does, Greg. Indeed it does.
I'm only 7 minutes away from Geno's!









hate you soo much. sooo much.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Indeed it does, Greg. Indeed it does.
I'm only 7 minutes away from Geno's!









what are the hours of operation for Geno's??


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Ok, but before I go a quick philly sammich story:
So one summer I was heading up to Allentown area to pick up leather seats for my Scirocco. Nate (rocco_luvr) said he'd ride along to keep me company as long as we could stop in philly for a sammich. No problem I says.
So we get the seats from the space cadet, he gives us some ultra-vauge directions. Nate plays navigator with an antique map, I brave the scykullkill expressway (it was fun!) and we got kinda lost in philly.
Nate calls his sister at her desk job somewhere out in Cali. She looks up the addy of Genos, and we tell her where we are and she gives us directions to get there. Turns out we were super close - prolly Joe's neighborhood even) and we get our sammich and call it a day.

hahah. thats good. i think its a law that philly causes you to either get lost, or to atleast make you seriously question if you are lost, while travelling through it.
more people got lost on the aka rally this summer going through philly than any where else across the country [well, as a single location where alot of people got lost, one day some people went like 200+ miles out of the way....yay corvette gps]


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
what are the hours of operation for Geno's??

All day, every day Roger. 24 mo-fkkng hours.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
All day, every day Roger. 24 mo-fkkng hours.

good lord. makes me wish i went to school in philly. too bad i didnt get in


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

oh geez dont tell me that, late night road trip for food could happen any weekend now

_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
All day, every day Roger. 24 mo-fkkng hours.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
hahah. thats good. i think its a law that philly causes you to either get lost, or to atleast make you seriously question if you are lost, while travelling through it.
more people got lost on the aka rally this summer going through philly than any where else across the country [well, as a single location where alot of people got lost, one day some people went like 200+ miles out of the way....yay corvette gps]

Actually, I felt this way about Columbus, OH. Back in '99 I flew out to LA to help a lady friend of hers drive a Mk2 90 Jetta back from San Diego. Several days into the drive on the way back, we stopped in Columbus for lunch, and could not find the expressway to get the hell out.
In fact, I posited that the early settlers of Columbus just plain got lost, gave up, and moved into a house. Thus, the beginning of Columbus.
And now, I drive through Columbus to get to Cincy.
*WARNING - HIDDEN CINCY CONTENT!!!*
It sneaks up on you sometimes.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Hells yeah, Roger!










That is a nice car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

and the beast has awaken


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

I have no Scirocco until Thursday! Ahhhhhh!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Hmmm, I have used DIESEL oil. THAT should work very well indeed.....








But I ask you would THIS work as well on page 54?







I don't think so








 

This page is 0wn3d by Cathy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
It's Geno's, GENO'S!!!!









Damn, I missed that joint last week on my road trip.











_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:43 PM 12-8-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
What can I say, I'm dapper. And foppish. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










Do they all have Sciroccos too?


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (Scirocko)*

...And stop posting so much, I can't keep up.


















_Modified by Scirocko at 9:34 PM 12-7-2007_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

2 posts and he owns another page


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Scirocko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocko* »_I have no Scirocco until Thursday! Ahhhhhh!
















Why is that?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_2 posts and he owns another page

Luck. I just logged into the computer for today.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

It's already home on Long Island and I have a week left of school in Binghamton.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Actually, I felt this way about Columbus, OH. Back in '99 I flew out to LA to help a lady friend of hers drive a Mk2 90 Jetta back from San Diego. Several days into the drive on the way back, we stopped in Columbus for lunch, and could not find the expressway to get the hell out.
In fact, I posited that the early settlers of Columbus just plain got lost, gave up, and moved into a house. Thus, the beginning of Columbus.
And now, I drive through Columbus to get to Cincy.
*WARNING - HIDDEN CINCY CONTENT!!!*
It sneaks up on you sometimes.


rally went though columbus too...i hear ya. i just think philly is worse because even the highways are messed up though there


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
That is a nice car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks, Marc!
It's going to be even nicer with the Windsor 260 V8 replaced with a 289 400 hp monster. The car will weigh less than 2,000 lbs!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

hes here like 4 minutes, owns a page, and has 14 posts, hes like a god among men


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

Jersey has to be the worst place to get lost.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Damn, I missed that joint last week on my road trip.










marc owned page 53
cant say im that suprised


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Do they all have Sciroccos too?
















No, but they do have VWs. 
04 R32
02 1.8T GTI
83 Rabbit
90 8V GTI
Not a bad stable.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_Jersey has to be the worst place to get lost.

true that. new york, in or around the city, sucks too. cuz when you get lost, it takes you a LONG time to get back on track


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_

marc owned page 53
cant say im that suprised









Oh, boy. Cathy's gonna be pissed, Marc.
Type 53B for the SAVE!!!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

I need 39 post to reach 1600


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

maybe she can own page 153, 253, 353,453
cause you know we will get up that high

_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Oh, boy. Cathy's gonna be pissed, Marc.
Type 53B for the SAVE!!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Thanks, Marc!
It's going to be even *crazier* with the Windsor 260 V8 replaced with a 289 400 hp monster. The car will weigh less than 2,000 lbs!









Fixed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_maybe she can own page 153, 253, 353,453
cause you know we will get up that high


hell marc will prob own them too


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Oh, boy. Cathy's gonna be pissed, Marc.
Type 53B for the SAVE!!!










Oops, sorry, not my fault.








I'd say 53A _and_ 53B










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 3:20 AM 12-8-2007_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

joe did you test out the LSD in the snow yet??


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_joe did you test out the LSD in the snow yet??


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

There's gonna be a shiny black MKII up for sale soon, in case someone reading this needs a car to drive to Cincy.


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

53, Woooooot!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_joe did you test out the LSD in the snow yet??

Not yet, man. You?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_There's gonna be a shiny black MKII up for sale soon, in case someone reading this needs a car to drive to Cincy.









Yeah, yeah. We all know about the new Mk1. Stop teasing and start posting pictures.
I mean, for fack's sake, _you're ignoring rule #1_! Do you want Paul to ban you for life?!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Apparently, everyone went to sleep.
CINCY CONTENT!








Missing parts...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Nope


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Nope 

x2
leaving now
night


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

Cincy here I come just gotta get through a few states better hurry.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Better look out for Dinosaurs in middle America


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Mars Red beauties!










They look like toys.








Hey! I've seen this place before.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

We get it they're Mars red


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Guess it took the Cincy 08 thread to get me to finally sort out my pics


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

Ha I owned a page before Mr. Lee


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_Ha I owned a page before Mr. Lee


















http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I spy a Kia Driver


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_I spy a Kia Driver


















Warning.
No Kias were harmed during this event.


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 3:46 AM 12-8-2007_


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Amy had the camera the whole time so I'm finding pics of stuff I don't remember, it's real fun.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Julie - in case you didn't see the one post in the many - plan for a mard red photo shoot at cincy









No I didn't... Now if this winter would finish, I could get Victor ready as well....
God I hate winter,,,,,


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

When is Victor gonna be painted do you think?


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

Just got to work, bump.
Good mornign to those unfortunate enough to be awake right now...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (LastMartian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_Just got to work, bump.
Good mornign to those unfortunate enough to be awake right now...









Why am I awake so early on a Saturday morning


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Why am I awake so early on a Saturday morning









Because you're getting ready to go to Brian's today???


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Borderline Natty.
The Nattily attired Scirocco Joe.
I swear though... you need a more _german_ wardrobe. You're dressing to go drive your MG!

I would dispute that. What Joe needs is an early MkI, maybe with some of those wild fabric seats, plaid? Not sure. Early Jettas had tweedish seats....maybe he's really a MkI Jetta guy....hmmmmm I can see that somehow. (no chance he'd be a Fox/Dasher kind of guy is there?)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

Proof that Marc actually owns a Scirocco:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_2 posts and he owns another page

MY page. I only asked for one too. At least Canada got it. It's all good ( note to self: send Marc a lump of "charbon" if I'm his Secret Santa)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
MY page. I only asked for one too. At least Canada got it. It's all good ( note to self: send Marc a lump of "charbon" if I'm his Secret Santa)


Does used oil count as coal?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_

Does used oil count as coal?









Hmmm, I have used DIESEL oil. THAT should work very well indeed.....








But I ask you would THIS work as well on page 54?







I don't think so


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_I spy a Kia Driver

















And *I* spy a MkI driver







If I keep the red hood, can I get into the mars red photo shoot????


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_









Hmmm, I always though that car was out of this world, so it finally revealed finally prrof of its alien nature eh? So what senses are in the antennae, one wonders? (I'd want omnidirectional radar detection up in those things if I was driving that car, <3 that thing SO much)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Isn't this thread much nicer in the morning?


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Isn't this thread much nicer in the morning?









Wegonna see YOU at Brian's today Timbo?


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

crap, I killed it.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_
Wegonna see YOU at Brian's today Timbo?









Wha? Brian having a GTG?
I gotta work today.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Wha? Brian having a GTG?
I gotta work today.

Yep, he said it's a sorta Christmas type partyish thingie.
Sucks that you have to work today, though...but I think it's going to be a typical Brian shindig, you know....everybody welcome to crash there for the night.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Booha1)*

sounds fun!
I have to be careful though!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Morning. Boy do I have alot of stuff to do today.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I would dispute that. What Joe needs is an early MkI, maybe with some of those wild fabric seats, plaid? Not sure. Early Jettas had tweedish seats....maybe he's really a MkI Jetta guy....hmmmmm I can see that somehow. (no chance he'd be a Fox/Dasher kind of guy is there?)

I could get down with that. I really do want a Mk1 (Scirocco, that is), and tweed seats would be bee's knees! I did see a tan Mk1 Jetta Coupe at H20i with Recaro Trophy seats recovered in brown vinyl bolsters and tweed-y fabric. Witness:
















Defintely some euro goodness there.
However, an early Mk1 Scirocco with chrome bumpers? I mean, that's the sweetness.








I'm also not against a Dasher wagon...








Or a Polo.








I just can't seem to make up my mind. However, I will *ALWAYS* have a Scirocco in the mix.


_Modified by scirocco*joe at 9:53 AM 12-8-2007_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Morning. Boy do I have alot of stuff to do today.

Well, _get on it_. Take a hint from your signature, Jeff...
"Dammit, are you boys gonna chase down your leads or are you gonna sit drinkin' coffee in the one house in the state where I know my boy ain't at?"


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_We get it they're Mars red









hey greg, what color did you say your car is again?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








Warning.
No Kias were harmed during this event.

_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 3:46 AM 12-8-2007_

just the egos of their drivers


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

OK, I'm up, 
WTF! 7 pages I had to slog through this morning, now I have to go out and warm up the car, -13* F this morning.
We need a shivery emote on here.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

How 'bout a BIG LUXURY ROCCO!


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

One way folks.. 








and Scirocco content:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccomann)*

not concy, h20i, but still rocco content


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Not yet, man. You?

I tested it a bit wed night loved it.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_Ha I owned a page before Mr. Lee

















Nice pic!!! got any more floating around?
*edit*
oh and look what happened here. First post on saturday morning after my wicked hangover... and i FINALLY..... PAW03NED a thread.








suckkas


_Modified by mr lee at 9:47 AM 12-8-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Ya know, for a saturday, this thread is really really slow...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Ya know, for a saturday, this thread is really really slow...

Hopefully, people are out DRIVING their Sciroccos...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Hopefully, people are out DRIVING their Sciroccos...

Heh heh. I drove mine today. I love it.
Ya ever get that feeling - remember the first time you ever drove a Scirocco? It's just such an awesome thing.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Morning everyone. Just wanted to let you all know, that I just got up, looked out the window, and it's a beautiful day with blue sky and sunshine. Know what that means? This is coming out of the garage!








And that makes me happy


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Heh heh. I drove mine today. I love it.
Ya ever get that feeling - remember the first time you ever drove a Scirocco? It's just such an awesome thing.

I get that feeling every time I take it out! Just one of the many, many reasons why I love these cars


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
Nice pic!!! got any more floating around?
*edit*
oh and look what happened here. First post on saturday morning after my wicked hangover... and i FINALLY..... PAW03NED a thread.








suckkas

_Modified by mr lee at 9:47 AM 12-8-2007_

I've got lots







(more than I thought)


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Ya know, for a saturday, this thread is really really slow...

Probably 'cause on saturday, everyone can actually work on their cars, rather than having to sit on their computers at work being whores. Not that I would ever do that. But I won't be much of a whore today. After I get some cereal in me, I'm gonna go drive the scirocket around. And then probably bring it back here and tinker for the rest of the day. I love saturdays!


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
If I keep the red hood, can I get into the mars red photo shoot????

I say let her in, it can be a Christmas theme


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_*edit*
oh and look what happened here. First post on saturday morning after my wicked hangover... and i FINALLY..... PAW03NED a thread.










W00t!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
MY page. I only asked for one too. At least Canada got it. It's all good ( note to self: send Marc a lump of "charbon" if I'm his Secret Santa)

Oops, sorry about that. I did edit page 53...








At least send the whole bag of charbon, might need it.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I never notice that.....hell and that fender is on Rodolfo

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Welp, I've been remodeling mah kitchen all day.
I had never noticed that.....and that fender is on the car and all.

Note the spelling of Scirocco


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

Pre-fender swap..... I had fun with that stencil








_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

*This must have been one of the most photograft procedures at Cincy anyone else?*
_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

And another

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_This is how I imagine the dialogue in this thread:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Boy they are just everywhere....

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Muaahaa!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Just collecting the facts

_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
maybe I was.....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Some people consider this to be the cause of that days madness
_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_









Thought it was interesting to note the Wendy's cup.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

I say these are the causes of that days madness


scirocco*joe said:


>


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Hopefully, people are out DRIVING their Sciroccos...

Nope, been detailing my big brown '82 (the house). Housework sucks.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*



Sciroccoracer7 said:


> I say let her in, it can be a Christmas theme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Oops, sorry about that. I did edit page 53...








At least send the whole bag of charbon, might need it.
























Mmmmm, grilled salmon, be right over. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What time's supper? (and thanks for the page 53 edit, it was very nice of you!)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Mmmmm, *smoked* salmon, be right over. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Fixed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Neptuno!
Here's all pics related to you from last year.......
http://www.vintagewatercooleds...0.jpg
http://www.vintagewatercooleds...2.jpg
http://www.vintagewatercooleds...3.jpg
http://www.vintagewatercooleds...4.jpg
http://www.vintagewatercooleds...5.jpg
http://www.vintagewatercooleds...6.jpg
http://www.vintagewatercooleds...7.jpg
http://www.vintagewatercooleds...8.jpg
http://www.vintagewatercooleds...9.jpg
http://www.vintagewatercooleds...0.jpg

http://www.vintagewatercooleds...6.jpg
http://www.vintagewatercooleds...2.jpg
And I think these ones are all bigtavo pics...
http://www.vintagewatercooleds...1.jpg
http://www.vintagewatercooleds...2.jpg
http://www.vintagewatercooleds...3.jpg
http://www.vintagewatercooleds...5.jpg
http://www.vintagewatercooleds...6.jpg
http://www.vintagewatercooleds...7.jpg
http://www.vintagewatercooleds...8.jpg
http://www.vintagewatercooleds...9.jpg


























_Modified by timbo2132 at 4:02 PM 12-8-2007_


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

moved into new home post!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
Nice pic!!! got any more floating around?
*edit*
oh and look what happened here. First post on saturday morning after my wicked hangover... and i FINALLY..... PAW03NED a thread.








suckkas

_Modified by mr lee at 9:47 AM 12-8-2007_

holy chit.....mr lee owneda page and i wasnt here to see it...sonofabitch!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Heh heh. I drove mine today. I love it.
Ya ever get that feeling - remember the first time you ever drove a Scirocco? It's just such an awesome thing.

first timei drove one, wastestdriving with with my grandfatheroverthe summer,heasked if i liked it, i already had my checkbook out


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_moved into new home post!









awsome man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_moved into new home post!









Congrats on that man, it sure makes stockpiling VW parts easier if you have a good place to do it!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*

Congrats!! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_

























_Modified by timbo2132 at 4:02 PM 12-8-2007_

Okay, just so I get this straight, you got the treadmarks on your posterior how?







(Others feel free to theorize...)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I think he was trying to mate with a Scirocco.... And the scirocco was driving!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
first timei drove one, wastestdriving with with my grandfatheroverthe summer,heasked if i liked it, i already had my checkbook out









Ah, first lust? 1987, a nice 16V was on the lot when I bought the Jetta. Too expensive. First drive? That would be my 16V, Sept 13 2000 . You see how much impulse control I have














Next drive? Twin rainbows in the sky, crank keyway working its way out of useful engagement with key...







Next drive? 2L baby!! Gotta go bond with that one!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
ill do it while im home....anyone down for sometime in the week of jan 6?

That sounds like a good idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Even though my car isn't _that_ nice looking.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Isn't the correct MD'er way to pronounce that Ba-lair?

No, the Dundalk/Essex way of pronouncing it is Blair or sometimes buhlair.
YES!!!!!! I WIN!!!!!!! I OWNED A PAGE FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

























_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 6:56 PM 12-8-2007_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

and nobody has anything to say about that?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Sorry, I was ordering a calendar! Congrats on the pwnage! How IS that sexy wild car of yours anyway???








Okay, picture came up. WTF is THAT about?? Nice rocks tho.


_Modified by punchbug at 4:20 PM 12-8-2007_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Cold. And I need to replace my steering column bearings.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I see, I see...those 16Vs always want something. Good thing they have us nutcases to satisfy their every whim. Here's some more of El T's ride. You can never get too much of ElT! (How's things up there in Ann Arbor anyway?)

And some soot for those wanting some badly needed diesel content:

Can you tell I'm kinda bored at the moment?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*










_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 7:49 PM 12-8-2007_


_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 7:49 PM 12-8-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Yeah, uh, chris? Do me a solid favor and take the picture down. Post the other one, where I don't look like an idiot!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Geez, have a sense of humour Greg, there's something to be said for lookinf goofy once in a while, like this:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

On another note, is anybody out there an authority on Apple notebook computers? I'm looking to get one and I don't know what the hell to look for.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

And where is everybody else tonight? Am I the only one with no life here?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I mean, half an hour? C'mon!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_I'm dreading the fact that I'll be sans computer for a day & a half this weekend. I'll never catch up.
Whores.

I sent this Friday on page 43. We're now on page 56.
I rest my case.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I sent this Friday on page 43. We're now on page 56.
I rest my case.

I only wish I got 10% of the action this thread gets


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
yOU KNOW Daun is only giving out a trinket of appreciation for the master of multiple post on this tread









No I'm not.
Cathy might be though.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_Gah! I'm getting tired of all these page ownage snipers jumping in at just the right times...









Why the h*ll is page ownage so important to you whores anyway? I wonder what Freud would have to say about it all.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

The desire of humans to possess as much as they possibly can is most likely an issue of control. Control over one another and control over their situations.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Oh, and Fraser has made 15% of all the posts in this thread, which is just insane in the membrane.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Why the h*ll is page ownage so important to you whores anyway? I wonder what Freud would have to say about it all.
















It would be more fun for me to post restrict a few people or lock the thread or somethin'..... but nah, it has been clean so far.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

What's wrong with a little harmless post-count enhancement?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Get off that comfy seat and fix your cars before June!


Now now, don't be hatin'. Just get your car fixed before June. NO EXCUSES. (leave that to me, I'll have all kinds of them)



When running a fleet of them, the priority becomes trying to keep them all on the road. They *all* have something that needs done.
Oh wait, that's true even if you only own one.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
You're a few pages behind.









Oh shaddup.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_The car that made me love whitecats.









*Blush*


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_And where is everybody else tonight? Am I the only one with no life here?

Why, driving my Scirocco of course. Perhaps scheming to meet up with other Scirocco owners and talk about Scirocco purchases. Perhaps think about and talk about purchasing more Sciroccos as well. You know, general Scirocco things.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

^^ Like a whole MK1 for instance?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

So I'm left all alone to whore up the Cincy thread.








I wouldn't mind driving my Scirocco right now (of course) but I need to replace the bearings in my steering column and I don't really have much heat and it's cold out.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_


Sciroccoracer7 said:


> I say let her in, it can be a Christmas theme
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Sciroccoracer7 said:


> Except your hood isn't Mars Red Cathy! (Thought you said it was a Porsche color of some sort...) Too red for Mars though.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

I'll be seeing you tomorow. I'll help drive your new Mk1 home!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_So I'm left all alone to whore up the Cincy thread.









Well, almost. *waves*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
That sounds like a good idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Even though my car isn't _that_ nice looking.

neither ismine right now....im soooo close to pulling the trigger on a rattle can job on it


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Don't do it. I think your main problem is your freakish wheel gap.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_On another note, is anybody out there an authority on Apple notebook computers? I'm looking to get one and I don't know what the hell to look for.

I'm posting from my G4 iBook right now... WHat are you going to be using it for? There's not really an overwhelming number of choices for apples, so it's usually not too difficult to choose one. I'd definitely recommend getting one though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. I'll try to keep my stuck-up apple user snob attitude to a minimum here


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Don't do it. I think your main problem is your freakish wheel gap.









im working on it. im working on it. ive decided im gonna drop it over xmas break no matter what, ill run it on blown shock if thats what it takes. h&r sports, here i come!
along with new control arms, bushings, ball joints, jom lowering caps, new strut mounts [front and rear] and new bumpstops, front and rear


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Oh, and Fraser has made 15% of all the posts in this thread, which is just insane in the membrane.

really? 15%.nice.








Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 14 seconds.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Do tell!

Ooooh I bet it involves a trip to SciroccoJim's.
Gee Joe, that means you'll have to make a choice as to which car to drive to Cincy this year. Tough isn't it?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
I'm posting from my G4 iBook right now... WHat are you going to be using it for? There's not really an overwhelming number of choices for apples, so it's usually not too difficult to choose one. I'd definitely recommend getting one though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. I'll try to keep my stuck-up apple user snob attitude to a minimum here


















[throwing bows] totally gonna steal chris's fire andask you what one you reccomend for someone who is in school, writes a bunch of papers,needs it to be small enough to travel to and from the library in my bag without breaking my back, and i want to dump and edit all my pictures [not too many, mostly vw stuff]onto it.
suggested apple product?
EDIT, THROWING 'BOWS, AND TAKING PAGES









EDIT AGAIN: WHO DELETED A POST








_Modified by frd206 at 10:13 PM 12-8-2007_


_Modified by frd206 at 10:15 PM 12-8-2007_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Hell, just get some cheap KYB GR-2's. We sell em at Salvo's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And, I'd mostly be using the laptop for the internets, listening to music, watching Top Gear, and stuff like Google Earth, maybe photoshop or something, y'know basic stuff for now. In the future though, who knows. I'm kinda thinking the base MacBook would be just fine, of course it's no coincidence that it's also the cheapest one.








EDIT-not so fast, Fraser-san!










_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 10:14 PM 12-8-2007_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Hell, just get some cheap KYB GR-2's. We sell em at Salvo's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


how much they run? im pretty sure its just my fronts that are bad, but given the price,i might just do em all since ill be in there


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

I'm not sure for this application, but probably like $40-50 a piece.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm not sure for this application, but probably like $40-50 a piece.

balls. ill prob just ebay some cheap ass gabriels for like 40 shipped for the front pair
still trying to find a good deal on bilstein sports...full assemblies.....anyone?


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
[throwing bows] totally gonna steal chris's fire andask you what one you reccomend for someone who is in school, writes a bunch of papers,needs it to be small enough to travel to and from the library in my bag without breaking my back, and i want to dump and edit all my pictures [not too many, mostly vw stuff]onto it.
suggested apple product?
EDIT, THROWING 'BOWS, AND TAKING PAGES









EDIT AGAIN: WHO DELETED A POST








_Modified by frd206 at 10:13 PM 12-8-2007_

_Modified by frd206 at 10:15 PM 12-8-2007_

Well, that iBook in the picture got me through most of college, and I was very happy with it. It bounced around in my backpack, got pushed around on desks, piled under textbooks, and even survived a 4 foot fall onto concrete with no damage.
Unfortunately, they don't make iBooks anymore, but the MacBook is the evolution of the iBook. Several friends have MacBooks, and are all very happy with them. Even the base model 2.0 Ghz. would more than handle all the school work and VW pictures you can throw at it. iPhoto is an awesome program. I use it with all my pictures, and it even can upload directly to photobucket or whatever imaging hosting site you use. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Ooooh I bet it involves a trip to SciroccoJim's.
Gee Joe, that means you'll have to make a choice as to which car to drive to Cincy this year. Tough isn't it?

Now now now, we're just talking...








However, when you have two guys like sciroccojim and scirocco*joe, it's real difficult like to figger out what we's gonna be talking about, right?


_Modified by scirocco*joe at 10:25 PM 12-8-2007_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

Cool, I think I'm gonna get the basic MacBook sometime soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Well, that iBook in the picture got me through most of college, and I was very happy with it. It bounced around in my backpack, got pushed around on desks, piled under textbooks, and even survived a 4 foot fall onto concrete with no damage.
Unfortunately, they don't make iBooks anymore, but the MacBook is the evolution of the iBook. Several friends have MacBooks, and are all very happy with them. Even the base model 2.0 Ghz. would more than handle all the school work and VW pictures you can throw at it. iPhoto is an awesome program. I use it with all my pictures, and it even can upload directly to photobucket or whatever imaging hosting site you use. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

awesome...those are the ones that come in black and/or white, correct?
how much BETTER are the macbook pros? what does that get me? [outside of a lighter wallet?]


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Chris - the main thing between the macbook and the macbook pro is the video card.
The pro will play 3D games such as Halo way better than the regular macbook.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Ah, I see, well I'm not into computer games at all, so I guess the regular one it is for me. Thanks for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I wonder if we'll be at 75 pages by tomorrow at 5pm.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
awesome...those are the ones that come in black and/or white, correct?
how much BETTER are the macbook pros? what does that get me? [outside of a lighter wallet?]









I believe so. The pro's basically just give you more RAM and a stand alone graphics card. If you're looking to do video editing or graphic design stuff (which a lot of people use apples exclusively for), they'll give you more power for the intensive programs that stuff requires. For typing papers, organizing pictures, and browsing vwvortex, the MacBook is more than enough http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
I believe so. The pro's basically just give you more RAM and a stand alone graphics card. If you're looking to do video editing or graphic design stuff (which a lot of people use apples exclusively for), they'll give you more power for the intensive programs that stuff requires. For typing papers, organizing pictures, and browsing vwvortex, the MacBook is more than enough http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks man. dont knowwhen ill need the new comp, but with my luck, prob real soon. curent one is running like ass.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I have awaken from my slumber


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I have awaken from my slumber

Welcome back to the thread that never sleeps


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I have awaken from my slumber

RAWR.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

only one more for 1000


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
thanks man. dont knowwhen ill need the new comp, but with my luck, prob real soon. curent one is running like ass.

if it's an XP machine usually a reload will help with it running like ass


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

You are oh so close to 1000 posts. It'll happen in less than 5 minutes time, I'm sure.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_only one more for 1000

Sounds like a hard decision between making a separate thread celebrating it, or to have your 1000th post in this, the mother of all threads.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

did not get around to it today but tomorrow I will pulling all the black rubber bump strips from the car


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Sounds like a hard decision between making a separate thread celebrating it, or to have your 1000th post in this, the mother of all threads.

decision: made
where it started:








then i bought:








then i did this:








then they ended up like this:
















1000,in the book.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
if it's an XP machine usually a reload will help with it running like ass

it is....but its got more problems than that....fan is busted, cd drive is shot...3 of the 8 bolts that hold the comp together have their head sheered off, so i cant even pull it apart. RUN HER TILL SHE DIES


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

yeah you deff need to lower the roc


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
it is....but its got more problems than that....fan is busted, cd drive is shot...3 of the 8 bolts that hold the comp together have their head sheered off, so i cant even pull it apart. RUN HER TILL SHE DIES

what brand??
Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 10 seconds.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_yeah you deff need to lower the roc

yeah, i know. i know.
i have the springs, have the tools, i just need to finish the semester and get home


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
what brand??
Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 10 seconds.

viao. its a great unit. i love it. i was just stupid with it to begin with, beat it around in my bag too much, and let it do that with CDs in the drive.
the bolt thing,dont really know, but i was quoted more to fix the damn thing than i paid for it. so, i just put up with the loud fan and the lack of cd drive[run an external]


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Oh yes - to and from lumberton diner. We ate 'slice of mush' and made nice with Amber.

Oh, yeah. I forgot all about that. Damn it, I must be getting old. What were we talking about? And, who are you? I need some prune juice...








Dave (or at least that is what this drivers license says...)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

(regarding the suggestion of the biggest post whore getting a bauble of some sort for their supreme efforts to fatten this thread)
_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
No I'm not.
Cathy might be though.

Well, at this rate I'll have to bundle up STD self check kits for half of these guys. Maryland might not be the only place to get crabs.








But I have another prize, it's <monty python flying circus voice on> Something completely different </voice> 


_Modified by punchbug at 8:24 PM 12-8-2007_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

anyone watching the fight tonight???


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_[throwing bows] totally gonna steal chris's fire andask you what one you reccomend for someone who is in school, writes a bunch of papers,needs it to be small enough to travel to and from the library in my bag without breaking my back, and i want to dump and edit all my pictures [not too many, mostly vw stuff]onto it.
suggested apple product?

As much as I really hate to say it, do not buy a MacBook. I bought one last year (2.0GHz Dual, 1Gig memory, etc) and just a few weeks ago the HDD "lost" itself. Can't start up the thing at all, the HDD isn't showing up at all. Even put the Leopard install disc in and when it lets you select which HDD to install it on, NOTHING shows up. Brought it to an Apple store and they say they can't do anything unless I shell out the big $$ because my warrantee was only a year.








Stick with PCs, they keep the blood pressure down.


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (Scirocko)*

Oh yeah and....








Probably can't see it buy I'm rollin' over 92,000 babyyyyy.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Scirocko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocko* »_
As much as I really hate to say it, do not buy a MacBook. I bought one last year (2.0GHz Dual, 1Gig memory, etc) and just a few weeks ago the HDD "lost" itself. Can't start up the thing at all, the HDD isn't showing up at all. Even put the Leopard install disc in and when it lets you select which HDD to install it on, NOTHING shows up. Brought it to an Apple store and they say they can't do anything unless I shell out the big $$ because my warrantee was only a year.








Stick with PCs, they keep the blood pressure down.

honestly,im just feeling out my options. macs kinda annoy me with their quirks. but its either gonna be another vaio or a mac


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Scirocko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocko* »_Oh yeah and....








Probably can't see it buy I'm rollin' over 92,000 babyyyyy.









just 92k....get out there and drive some more!








Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 13 seconds.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Scirocko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocko* »_
As much as I really hate to say it, do not buy a MacBook. I bought one last year (2.0GHz Dual, 1Gig memory, etc) and just a few weeks ago the HDD "lost" itself. Can't start up the thing at all, the HDD isn't showing up at all. Even put the Leopard install disc in and when it lets you select which HDD to install it on, NOTHING shows up. Brought it to an Apple store and they say they can't do anything unless I shell out the big $$ because my warrantee was only a year.








Stick with PCs, they keep the blood pressure down.

that is why I have a little usb adaptor that I can plug HD's into to recover data, makes life a little easier. use them at work all the time


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Scirocko)*

damm 92K is not that much I am in the 171K hood
oohh page ownange










_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 11:15 PM 12-8-2007_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
I believe so. The pro's basically just give you more RAM and a stand alone graphics card. If you're looking to do video editing or graphic design stuff (which a lot of people use apples exclusively for), they'll give you more power for the intensive programs that stuff requires. For typing papers, organizing pictures, and browsing vwvortex, the MacBook is more than enough http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I got my ThinkPad last spring and was considering MacBooks, and there were several people on our staff who just loved them. I was advised that for what I do, nearly ANYTHING in the $1000 range would be more than enough as far as its specs go, and I've been happy with the choice I made, but likely would have been happy with the lower model MacBook too. Durability was my biggest concern, (this one has a rollcage and still feels super rigid, unlike my Dells), but the polycarbonate shell on the Macs should put them ahead of most PC notebooks in that regard.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
that is why I have a little usb adaptor that I can plug HD's into to recover data, makes life a little easier. use them at work all the time

external HDs...worth their weight in gold...proving their weight in gold can be measured in avoidied headaches


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I got my ThinkPad last spring and was considering MacBooks, and there were several people on our staff who just loved them. I was advised that for what I do, nearly ANYTHING in the $1000 range would be more than enough as far as its specs go, and I've been happy with the choice I made, but likely would have been happy with the lower model MacBook too. Durability was my biggest concern, (this one has a rollcage and still feels super rigid, unlike my Dells), but the polycarbonate shell on the Macs should put them ahead of most PC notebooks in that regard. 

Yeah, apple really seams to have done their research on protecting their laptops. Like I mentioned in a previous post, I dropped my iBook out of a pickup truck onto concrete. It landed on one of the corners, and bounced several times (of course coming to a rest in the exact center of the truck, so I had to crawl to get it. I was expecting that it would never even turn on again, but it still works to this day with no problems at all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. If nothing else, they are definitely durable.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Yeah, apple really seams to have done their research on protecting their laptops. Like I mentioned in a previous post, I dropped my iBook out of a pickup truck onto concrete. It landed on one of the corners, and bounced several times (of course coming to a rest in the exact center of the truck, so I had to crawl to get it. I was expecting that it would never even turn on again, but it still works to this day with no problems at all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. If nothing else, they are definitely durable.

thats one of the big ups for them....my girl beats the hell out of hers, and the only thing that is wrong is that she doesnt like how scuffed and dirty it is...works great


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Scirocko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocko* »_Stick with PCs, they keep the blood pressure down.

Mac. Crash Different.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Mac. Crash Different.


hahahahah.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Okay, so we all have laptops, SO......who is ...planning on adding them to the essential tuning equipment in thier cars this year???

Hmmm, hmmm????? come on, spill... (my old Latitude will still be riding shotgun in mine) 


_Modified by punchbug at 8:44 PM 12-8-2007_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
thats one of the big ups for them....my girl beats the hell out of hers, and the only thing that is wrong is that she doesnt like how scuffed and dirty it is...works great

And you can get nifty covers for them on FleaBay real cheap, the communications teacher's MacBook was getting scuffed to hell, but for like $30 it's looking real sharp (and for now at least, orange) Mac gets the big style points, my "Lenny" here is real homely.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Okay, so we all have laptops, SO......who is ...planning on adding them to the essential tuning equipment in thier cars this year???Hmmm, hmmm????? come on, spill... (my old Latitude will still be riding shotgun in mine) 

Well, that's kind of the downside to mac's. I can't find the Megatune software for OSX


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

no laptop for that, I am actually going to build a system to be hardwired into the car using this.









_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Okay, so we all have laptops, SO......who is ...planning on adding them to the essential tuning equipment in thier cars this year???Hmmm, hmmm????? come on, spill... (my old Latitude will still be riding shotgun in mine)


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Well, that's kind of the downside to mac's. I can't find the Megatune software for OSX









cant you use wine to run megatune?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And you can get nifty covers for them on FleaBay real cheap, the communications teacher's MacBook was getting scuffed to hell, but for like $30 it's looking real sharp (and for now at least, orange) Mac gets the big style points, my "Lenny" here is real homely.

she just bought one...its pink, its fabulous


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
cant you use wine to run megatune?

I'm actually not sure. I haven't spent a LOT of time looking into it. I just remember a quick search I did a while ago turned up nothing.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

1600








Scirocco content: 1600 is the displacement in cubic centimeters the original engine in my Rocco had http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
I'm actually not sure. I haven't spent a LOT of time looking into it. I just remember a quick search I did a while ago turned up nothing.

http://megatunix.sourceforge.net/


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
http://megatunix.sourceforge.net/

You just made me very very very happy!

























































thanks


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_1600








Scirocco content: 1600 is the displacement in cubic centimeters the original engine in my Rocco had http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well, actually it's 1588cc's or something, but whatev


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_1600








Scirocco content: 1600 is the displacement in cubic centimeters the original engine in my Rocco had http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Actually, it was probably a 1588 there, buddy.
http://www.driversfound.com/sc.../1977/


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Actually, it was probably a 1588 there, buddy.
http://www.driversfound.com/sc.../1977/

I know. And I beat ya to it







(see above your post)


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

*IN SIMULCAST!*


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_*IN SIMULCAST!*


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
I know. And I beat ya to it







(see above your post)

Yeah, but who posted _PROOF?!_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Okay, so we all have laptops, SO......who is ...planning on adding them to the essential tuning equipment in thier cars this year???

I do! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Megasquirt is in the plan. Gonna build the hardware this winter.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
You just made me very very very happy!

























































thanks









no thank google


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Yeah, but who posted _PROOF?!_

details schmeetails


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
external HDs...worth their weight in gold...proving their weight in gold can be measured in avoidied headaches

Darn right. Backups are essentials.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

I just realized I'm sitting here, posting a ridiculous amount of crap to this thread, listening to Bush's song Testosterone, and listening to them screaming "I'm a whore"
I don't know what that has to do with me posting in this thread though


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_*IN SIMULCAST!*

are we back into back to back posts that mesh like butter?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_I just realized I'm sitting here, posting a ridiculous amount of crap to this thread, listening to Bush's song Testosterone, and listening to them screaming "I'm a whore"
I don't know what that has to do with me posting in this thread though









dont know. coincidence


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
are we back into back to back posts that mesh like butter?

So it would seem....


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

A round-by-round account of the welterweight showdown between Floyd Mayweather Jr. and Ricky Hatton from the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas: 

Dan Rafael's Unofficial scorecard 
Round 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 Total 
Mayweather 9 
Hatton 10


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

hey, i know this goes against form, but anyone ever run gabriel shocks and not have them blow out immedately? i need something as a temp until i get some bilsteins


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
dont know. coincidence









Must be. It's ok though, they've moved onto Machinehead.
So what's everyone else listening to right now?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Must be. It's ok though, they've moved onto Machinehead.
So what's everyone else listening to right now?

Pink Floyd. Welcome to the Machine.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

I would just save and get the bilsteins
damm two in a row


_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 12:01 AM 12-9-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_*IN SIMULCAST!*









Much better in _Stereovision_


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Fraser, about a _third_ of your total posts on the vortex have been in this thread. That is redonkulous.
Sorry, I don't know anything about Gabriel shocks.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I would just save and get the bilsteins
damm two in a row

_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 12:01 AM 12-9-2007_

yeah, i know, but i need something because im gonna do new control arms and ball joints [cuz they are shot too],and i can do a pair of gabirel fronts for 40 shipped


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_Fraser, about a _third_ of your total posts on the vortex have been in this thread. That is redonkulous.
Sorry, I don't know anything about Gabriel shocks.

ummm.yeah, i know. im trying to branch out.
step 1 is admiting you have a problem.
i dont have a problem.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
ummm.yeah, i know. im trying to branch out.
step 1 is admiting you have a problem.
i dont have a problem.

Step 0.5: Post about it on vwvortex.
You're making progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Step 0.5: Post about it on vwvortex.
You're making progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i made some posts in the mk5 forum.....realizing again why i live here now


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i made some posts in the mk5 forum.....realizing again why i live here now









this is the best place on vortex


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i made some posts in the mk5 forum.....realizing again why i live here now









well now that's just a bad idea.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
this is the best place on vortex

_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
well now that's just a bad idea.









in simulcast


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Yeah, uh, chris? Do me a solid favor and take the picture down. Post the other one, where I don't look like an idiot!


Thanks Chris.
There are some things the world just doesn't need to see!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Thanks Chris.
There are some things the world just doesn't need to see!

greg just walks in, and already things are questionably inapproprite


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
how much they run? im pretty sure its just my fronts that are bad, but given the price,i might just do em all since ill be in there

Fraser I've got some spare cofabs (?) in the trunk of the 82 if all you are looking for are non-blown shocks to run with lowering springs for now.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Now now now, we're just talking...








However, when you have two guys like sciroccojim and scirocco*joe, it's real difficult like to figger out what we's gonna be talking about, right?



Well, according to your confessional in my beer project thread, you love beer. Jim's been known to enjoy a 'lager' or two, so...
maybe you'll talk about beer?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Fraser I've got some spare cofabs (?) in the trunk of the 82 if all you are looking for are non-blown shocks to run with lowering springs for now.

um, yes i do.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_(regarding the suggestion of the biggest post whore getting a bauble of some sort for their supreme efforts to fatten this thread)
Well, at this rate I'll have to bundle up STD self check kits for half of these guys. Maryland might not be the only place to get crabs.










I is very tired, to the point of sillyness.
This post made me giggle.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_damm 92K is not that much I am in the 171K hood


238 on the Red Baron.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Well, according to your confessional in my beer project thread, you love beer. Jim's been known to enjoy a 'lager' or two, so...
maybe you'll talk about beer?

It's true. We're meeting up to talk about beer.








Oh, and Sciroccos. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
238 on the Red Baron.

Just 124k on my girl. I like 'em young.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I like 'em young.









who doesnt??


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
greg just walks in, and already things are questionably inapproprite









I threatened to show the tattoo thread in art&design my ass-tazmanian devil tattoo.
_does he really have one? Do I want to find out?_
See, tattood ass or not, there are some things the vortex does not need to see.


_Modified by G-rocco at 12:37 AM 12-9-2007_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Just 124k on my girl. I like 'em young.









142k on mine...and im ALOT younger than you
so mines been around the block a few time, what of it


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I threatened to show the tattoo thread in art&design my ass-tazmanian devil tattoo.
[io]does he really have one? Do I want to find out?
See, tattood ass or not, there are some things the vortex does not need to see.

please dont mention things like that again. k, thanks


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
142k on mine...and im ALOT younger than you


Whoa, what's _that _supposed to mean? No need to start slingin' insults here, pal.








Besides, age is relative. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Floyd Mayweather has just knocked out Ricky Hatton in the 10th round.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Whoa, what's _that _supposed to mean? No need to start slingin' insults here, pal.








Besides, age is relative. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

no insults. im impressed. i need to step my game up


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
please dont mention things like that again. k, thanks










I do have a tattoo on my thigh above my knee,(but not as cool as saddest6day66's) but in the winter I tell people I'd have to take my pants off to show them


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Aiiiiight, bedtime for me, kids. Gotta go dream about Cincy and Sciroccos.
Try to stay outta trouble now, y'hear?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfbYpUWMwm4


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

love Smokey and the Bandit.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Oh, and Sciroccos. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

MK1s are another great topic of conversation.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
MK1s are another great topic of conversation.









You got that right!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm back, after spending the last two days in a drunken haze... I'm not going through the last 30 pages though


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_I'm back, after spending the last two days in a drunken haze... I'm not going through the last 30 pages though









you have to!!!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

mk1's seem to be the thing to talk about these days


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
You got that right!

Temptation is killing you.















Oh oh, edit this page for ownage, and a MK1 pic










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 1:01 AM 12-9-2007_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

am I talking to myself????
Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 13 seconds


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_I'm back, after spending the last two days in a drunken haze... I'm not going through the last 30 pages though









Haha, now go get a beer to pass the headache.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

what do you guys thing of this steering wheel??


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_what do you guys thing of this steering wheel??









Nice looking, but a bit too modern for my tastes. I tend to go period correct. 
But, I'm supporting either decision. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Nice looking, but a bit too modern for my tastes. I tend to go period correct. 
But, I'm supporting either decision. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I get you on the period correct part but with steering wheels I would rather go new than used.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

frd206 315 
MK1roccin77 182 
Mtl-Marc 179 
16VScirrocco88 166 
mr lee 162 
G-rocco 155 
scirocco*joe 90 

damm I passed Mr Lee and G-Rocco, such a post whore


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

i like that wheel....but too much silver on it
love the flat bottom though


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_i like that wheel....but too much silver on it
love the flat bottom though

the flat bottom is the #1 reason I want a new steering wheel


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
the flat bottom is the #1 reason I want a new steering wheel

this is what i have. simple, flat bottom, all black with some yellow








http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_but too much silver on it


I dont mind the silver that much


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

damm 6 more post to reach 1600


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
you have to!!!

Why? were you guys talking about me?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Why? were you guys talking about me?

so you can see the level of insanity going on in this thread


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Joe, Timbo:
See ya'll in the morning...it'll be breakfast for me, rather than lunch!
Any time after 10 or so is fine...just call, please (Joe).


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

Hey. I'll see ya later!









This page needs CINCY pics.
Hell that last page had no pics at all!!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Good morning. Keep this thread moving along without me for the day. Putting down a floor today.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_what do you guys thing of this steering wheel??









I like it. I have the Commando R same black and silver combo. The flat bottom makes it easier to get in and out. Check out MJM Autohaus, http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...d=232


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Good morning. Keep this thread moving along without me for the day. Putting down a floor today.

Oh, cool - I did that yesterday! I bet your floor doesn't have pipes runninng through it though.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Good morning. Keep this thread moving along without me for the day. Putting down a floor today.

Mornin'.
Have fun with the floor. I'm not sure what I'm getting into yet today for once, though I may go to Columbus to hang with one of the 'rocco listers. Fog & rain all day. Bleh.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_what do you guys thing of this steering wheel??









I personally kinda like it - it has a hint of Mk 1 steering wheel to it.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Mornin'.
Have fun with the floor. I'm not sure what I'm getting into yet today for once, though I may go to Columbus to hang with one of the 'rocco listers. Fog & rain all day. Bleh.


Mmm, floor. 
I have some hardwood floor I need to install








But I won't be doign it today! Lunch with Jimbo, Timbo and Joe(bo?) sounds like fun, but I got another event today. Lets hope my Jetta doesn't try and eat my tux like my Scirocco did!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Well, according to your confessional in my beer project thread, you love beer. Jim's been known to enjoy a 'lager' or two, so...
maybe you'll talk about beer?

Now I'm thirsty, damn you all to...oh, it's Sunday, I'd better be good....now Im looking at the clock thinking it's GOTTA be five oclock somewhere







. And Greg, glad you caught the crabs comment. It's a tough crowd, I tell you. I'll add a random phot once my photobucket account finally wakes up. The mice running the treadmill at my ISP must have tied one on last night.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_I'm back, after spending the last two days in a drunken haze... I'm not going through the last 30 pages though









Put on those shades and get reading. You MAY have missed something. Not likely, but just in case.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_what do you guys thing of this steering wheel??









You mean besides that it's ugly as sin?


_Modified by tmechanic at 9:33 AM 12-9-2007_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I do! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Megasquirt is in the plan. Gonna build the hardware this winter.

So you want to go from this tuning method:

To this:

Neither looks all that comfy, FWIW..
gratuitous stroker content:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Personally, at this point I just want to get my car going, but she's tucked in for the winter but this times it's not blocking the door into the shed.


_Modified by tmechanic at 9:50 AM 12-9-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
You mean besides that it's ugly as sin?










'i]they say that beauty is in the eye of the beholder...


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Temptation is killing you.















Oh oh, edit this page for ownage, and a MK1 pic









_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 1:01 AM 12-9-2007_

WTF? Mars Red MKI and NY plates? That scared me for a sec Marc.
(despite the cold, I am going out to bond with Vic today)


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_damm 6 more post to reach 1600

you said that lastnight and only posted one more time? you forget what thread you were in?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

You people keep scaring me


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Okay, just so I get this straight, you got the treadmarks on your posterior how?







(Others feel free to theorize...)









Oh that is simple before I was doing this








I did this......SEE right there under my can? Fresh....clean dresses tire










_Modified by Neptuno at 12:32 PM 12-9-2007_


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

boxes and boxes of crap







I need my garage!!









my rocco needs it's coils on!















I do have the 46" Sony and PS3 installed


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

I was the only one posting so I stopped and went to sleep.

_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
you said that lastnight and only posted one more time? you forget what thread you were in?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_boxes and boxes of crap







I need my garage!!








my rocco needs it's coils on!















I do have the 46" Sony and PS3 installed









I see your priorities are in order


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to that steering wheel
*PAGE 61 OWNED* 
vroom vroom racecar










_Modified by Scirocko at 11:30 AM 12-9-2007_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Scirocko)*

Holy smokes, you guys are slowing down, I did all my Christmas cards and you're just half a page from where I left you!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm back from sciroccojims!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Looks like G-rocco is furnishing alcohol to minors.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Looks like G-rocco is furnishing alcohol to minors.


looks like gregs parole officer is slacking off again


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great photo timbo, I just wish we didn't have to wait another 173 days for cincy '08


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great photo timbo, I just wish we didn't have to wait another 173 days for cincy '08









x2 on that one. this cold weather blows.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

I am back


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Looks like G-rocco is furnishing alcohol to minors.


I think that's Brian Spiney. He only looks like he's 17!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I think that's Brian Spiney. He only looks like he's 17!

haha that is true


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I think that's Brian Spiney. He only looks like he's 17!

Oh! You're right!


----------



## Donsroc (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Haven't posted yet.... thought I would add......
I am getting closer to 08!






















Don


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Lake drifting for ya


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I just want my scirocco to start again!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Pulled the starter out of it. It was crappy. Put the starter from my 82 in there. Now it's acting like it wants to start - at least the starter clicks and engages. Pretty sure at this poing the battery is dead, but it won't accept a jump form my Jetta. 
Usually when you hook up the last connection with jumper cables, you get a spark or two and the engine rpms of the jumping car drop a bit. I get none of that when I try and jumy my Scirocco.
Gonna pull the battery from the Jetta again tomorrow and try and start the Scirocco. We'll see what happens!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

You want me to come down there?








Timbo makes sciroccos start!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

lol. we could fix the lock on the Jetta!
class is done on Wednesday at least


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Hey look is like where is Waldo but with Rodolfo's butt








_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Looks like G-rocco is furnishing alcohol to minors.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

5 pages later rob sits down at the computer....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Pulled the starter out of it. It was crappy. Put the starter from my 82 in there. Now it's acting like it wants to start - at least the starter clicks and engages. Pretty sure at this poing the battery is dead, but it won't accept a jump form my Jetta. 
Usually when you hook up the last connection with jumper cables, you get a spark or two and the engine rpms of the jumping car drop a bit. I get none of that when I try and jumy my Scirocco.
Gonna pull the battery from the Jetta again tomorrow and try and start the Scirocco. We'll see what happens!

that sucks man. atleast one part got changed that was bad. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
you get a chance to look at the shocks?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
you get a chance to look at the shocks?

No.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
No.









way to go, thanks alot greg.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
way to go, thanks alot greg.









I got up around 9, made hashbrown,eggs, abcon for breakfast. Then had to fix the shifter in my Jetta (knob kept coming loose, needed to threadlock the set screws) and and clear out the rattling junk in the trunk. Shower, then put a tux on to go to a concert downtown. It takes like 20 min to put a tux on, they're complicated!








left at 11.30, got home at 6.30.
That's why I didn't look in the trunk of my 82 for shock for a car you're hundreds of miles away from. I figure I've got another day or two at least to track them down!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_5 pages later rob sits down at the computer.... 

Been cleaning the basement for the last two days. Man there are lots of crap down there. I need the space, because right now I have a MK1 hatch sitting in my kitchen and it is taking lots of space.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I got up around 9, made hashbrown,eggs, abcon for breakfast. Then had to fix the shifter in my Jetta (knob kept coming loose, needed to threadlock the set screws) and and clear out the rattling junk in the trunk. Shower, then put a tux on to go to a concert downtown. It takes like 20 min to put a tux on, they're complicated!








left at 11.30, got home at 6.30.
That's why I didn't look in the trunk of my 82 for shock for a car you're hundreds of miles away from. I figure I've got another day or two at least to track them down!









im just giving you grief man. i think im just gonna but a sh!tt pair of gabirels though...found a sicky deal for like $25 for a front pair shipped. i can live with that sort of investment. plus i want to get them on as soon as i get home, and i doubt ill have a chance to shoot over to your place to pick yours up


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

If all I had was a hatch sitting in my kitchen people would ask me why it was so empty.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

that's a pretty good deal F. You'd spend 10 in gas to get to my place to pick up a set, and it's not worth the time maybe. Order the gabriels and they'lll be waiting for you when you get home


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
right now I have a MK1 hatch sitting in my kitchen and it is taking lots of space.

I find keeping them in the hall bathroom is a better place.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_that's a pretty good deal F. You'd spend 10 in gas to get to my place to pick up a set, and it's not worth the time maybe. Order the gabriels and they'lll be waiting for you when you get home

thats my thought. i mean 25 shipped pretty much makes the shocks damn near free when i factor in how i drive .... cold air intakes on 2.0ts sound awesome when you rev em a little


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I find keeping them in the hall bathroom is a better place.









My place is small, 750 sf small.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I only have one car part in my apartment right now - the old toilet bowl manifold I took off the car that I've been meaning to throw out for two years.
It's under my bed.







Maybe I can use it as a chamber-pot


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I only have one car part in my apartment right now - the old toilet bowl manifold I took off the car that I've been meaning to throw out for two years.
It's under my bed.







Maybe I can use it as a chamber-pot

probably more useful that way.
stupid me not being able to decide what i want to do with my engine: invest some bills in the 8v, or ditch it for headaches of G6T


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (frd206)*

wow.....tired















is it cincy time yet?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm back from sciroccojims!

So, did anyone buy a MK1 today?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Morio)*

I've had too many







to drive, plus there is salt on the roads, plus my 16V's still not all that keen on the concept of first gear, which would wear on me on a 8 hour drive. And the MkI's not here. And I will not park on the "other side" of the driveway. And the Cabby;s out too since the roof has an "issue". So to summarize, it's not Cincy time yet. Maybe when I dream, I will dream of Cincy though


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Someone might be getting a TT exhaust for xmas, I'm so happy.








*2 in a rowwww*


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Scirocko)*

and here is 1600 posts


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Scirocko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocko* »_Someone might be getting a TT exhaust for xmas, I'm so happy.








*2 in a rowwww* 

i wish it was me...instead i am getting h&r sports [putting em on finally], some crappy gabriels [because it has to be better than blown, and i got them for a crakhead price], bfi control arm kits, and a bunch of suspension refresh stuff from potterman.
oh, and a spring compressor, so i dont take my head off


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_and here is 1600 posts

took you long enough, jeeze








Error 
Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 20 seconds.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Seriously? over 2 hours without a post? Oh well, I guess I haven't been pulling my weight today, since this is my first and last for today. Anyway, I'll be back at work tomorrow, so I'm sure I'll see you all there.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Well I just got done putting my new koni's on the front of my Rocco, then putting the old Rocco stuff on my Caddy. Then helped my buddy put his coilovers on. It only took me like 6 pages


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_Well I just got done putting my new koni's on the front of my Rocco, then putting the old Rocco stuff on my Caddy. Then helped my buddy put his coilovers on. It only took me like 6 pages









haha... i need suspension for the brown rocc soon. Jan 15th she should be on the road!


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

I got a sweet deal on the koni's (used but looked brand new) but that cars going under the car cover now that I got my winter beater Caddy. Plus I gotta pull the engine apart yet again to fix a broken ring.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*








Twelve threads above this one! Shame on all of you! Good morning btw.










_Modified by bigtavo at 7:03 AM 12-10-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
probably more useful that way.
stupid me not being able to decide what i want to do with my engine: invest some bills in the 8v, or ditch it for headaches of G6T









Put the bills in the 8v. Angry 8v's are fun.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Y'all are slowin' down on me, and good morning, I'm up and at work.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Enjoy this article on novelty rubber hannukah ducks.

_Quote »_Really? For Hanukkah? Now That's Just Ducky!
By Joel Garreau
Washington Post Staff Writer 
Sunday, December 9, 2007; Page M07 

When the great retail successes of this holiday season are tallied, let us not overlook the Hanukkah rubber duckie. 
At Rodman's on Wisconsin Avenue, "the rubber duckies are almost gone," according to Charles Miller, the discount store's general manager. 
And at the downtown D.C. gift store Chocolate Moose, owner Marcia Levi says the ducks are, ahem, flying off the shelves. 
The Hanukkah duck has all your basic rubber-duck equipment -- the big eyes, the pert tail, the fat orange beak with the tiny hole from which you can squirt water. But in addition, it's wearing a sky-blue yarmulke and is carrying a nine-candle menorah under its pudgy little wing. 
It makes everyone laugh, Jews and ***** alike. But why, exactly? 
"Any time you put a yarmulke on poultry, it's inherently funny," explains Jarrod Tanny of the history department at the University of California, Berkeley, where he recently taught a course on Jewish humor. 
"The easiest take on the rubber duck is incongruity," e-mails Lawrence E. Mintz, the emeritus developer and director of the Art Gliner Center for Humor Studies at the University of Maryland. It juxtaposes "a religious and ethnic identity with a more universal . . . symbol of childhood innocence. The Jewish context is just that much more incongruous." 
Novelty ducks are "a really big business" for Toysmith, the humble Auburn, Wash., company that introduced its Hanukkah duck to the world this year, according to Rich Ockwell, the company's merchandising director. "You can't imagine. More than a million dollars." 
Toysmith produces rubber duckies for all occasions, including Halloween, Easter and Valentine's Day. "If you can think of an idea in popular culture, you can make a rubber duckie out of it," Ockwell says. Bride and groom rubber duckies, for example. Rubber duckies dressed in camo. 
Other companies make sets of Nativity rubber duckies -- complete with a Virgin Mary with a little baby duck under her wing. Then there's the "Christmas Carol" set that includes a shrouded black duck, presumably the Duck of Christmas Future. 
Part of the trick, Ockwell says, is taking a traditional nostalgia item like rubber duckies -- "toys I played with, that my dad played with" -- and giving them a startling twist. Thanks to cheap waterproof computer chips, for example, Toysmith now makes a rubber duckie that lights up and sings "Old MacDonald," "Fr¿re Jacques" and "London Bridge." 
The success of the Hanukkah duck was amazing, however. "We didn't buy nearly enough," Ockwell says. "There was way more demand that we expected. It's exciting to us." Toysmith is planning to triple production, to about 30,000, next year. It is also researching how to broaden its Hanukkah duck line. 
Good-natured humor explores cultural differences and oddities, "but in an accepting way, rather than in a harshly critical way," Mintz says. Around his North Carolina retirement home, "my neighbors put up a lot of lights. . . . My wife and I ignored this for a couple of years, but now we put up menorahs and other decorative lights, which allows us to join in as a part of the community while remaining distinct in our religious and ethnic identity. It's funny because it is all fun -- parties, gift giving, special foods and all sorts of harmless celebration." 
You have to be careful about how far you push all this, though, says Toysmith's Ockwell. 
"As we have learned, you can't call a teddy bear Muhammad if nobody laughs."


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Imagine, driving on an 80 degree day, in a 16v turbo scirocco and a close ratio transmission, with the heater stuck on! Non-sunroof car too!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Imagine, driving on an 80 degree day, in a 16v turbo scirocco and a close ratio transmission, with the heater stuck on! Non-sunroof car too!









hawt


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_









you forgot full black interior also.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

I posted before going to bed, and now I'm awake again, and have been at work for an hour and a half, and we're still on the same page as when I went to bed? You guys are making it dificult to measure time in "number of cincy thread pages".


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

weak....


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_I posted before going to bed, and now I'm awake again, and have been at work for an hour and a half, and we're still on the same page as when I went to bed? You guys are making it dificult to measure time in "number of cincy thread pages".

I'm pleased. I can actually subscibe to this thread now. Maybe we'll stay on the topic a little more.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
I'm pleased. I can actually subscibe to this thread now. Maybe we'll stay on the topic a little more.









OK, that's true. The rediculosity had probably gone on longer than it should've. I'd like to see more Cincy photos posted! Since '08 will be my first year there, I need to see more of what I'm getting myself into


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

cool site jim. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
OK, that's true. The rediculosity had probably gone on longer than it should've. I'd like to see more Cincy photos posted! Since '08 will be my first year there, I need to see more of what I'm getting myself into









i know a few people are holding back pics till time gets closer....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Put the bills in the 8v. Angry 8v's are fun.

oh i know. the idea of a sicky cam, some carbs, and a header that scares children delights me.
but then again, g60 turbo, with a little bit of cranking on the fun dial, and a tubroback on it excited me as well.
kinda based on how well the 8v is doing when the summer rolls around.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i know a few people are holding back pics till time gets closer.... 

i just dont have any







ill be taking pictures of mine and posting then when my car gets lowered


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_cool site jim. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks...uh, you mean my website?
Timbo made it!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Thanks...uh, you mean my website?
Timbo made it!

yeah, your home on the internet. 
nice job timob http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
nice job timob http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

In the timob, we call it la Cosa Nostra.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Well, I'm about 30 pages behind on reading. Ah well. Worked on the Scirocco this weekend. Might have it fired up this week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Gotta be moved out in two weeks.








How many days till Cincy?
Brendan


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
In the timob, we call it la Cosa Nostra.









haha


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Apparently the steam has left this thread. Now is my chance to make up some ground on my post count.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Apparently the steam has left this thread. Now is my chance to make up some ground on my post count.









dont know what happened. oh well. kinda nice to have it move at a readable pace though
even though i helped move it along at break-neck speed


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I think this thread just has a bad case of the Mondays.
It'll pick up a closer to the weekend I bet.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I think this thread just has a bad case of the Mondays.
It'll pick up a closer to the weekend I bet.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i know a few people are holding back pics till time gets closer.... 

It is a bit early. Winter just started. No Scirocco in sight for four months...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_I got a sweet deal on the koni's (used but looked brand new) but that cars going under the car cover now that I got my winter beater Caddy. Plus I gotta pull the engine apart yet again to fix a broken ring.

How is the ride with the Konis?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I think this thread just has a bad case of the Mondays.
It'll pick up a closer to the weekend I bet.

I am off for this week, so I have actual work to do, maybee some sheetrock to hang. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Scirocko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocko* »_Someone might be getting a TT exhaust for xmas, I'm so happy.








*2 in a rowwww* 

Nice!
Did you get a muffler too?
Speaking of muffler, page owned by Borla today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:05 PM 12-10-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*










CINCY!








>That is what this thread is about, no?<


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I am off for this week, so I have actual work to do, maybee some sheetrock to hang. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Put in a lamenant floor yesterday as part of a large scale holiday sprucing of the homestead. My knees are not as young as they used to be.


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Nice!
Did you get a muffler too?


Borla, naturally


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Put in a lamenant floor yesterday as part of a large scale holiday sprucing of the homestead. My knees are not as young as they used to be.

that is why you have a son to do the hard labor when you cant do it anymore


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

WOW! Almost 2 hours and nothing!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_WOW! Almost 2 hours and nothing!

thank the lord


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_WOW! Almost 2 hours and nothing!

been out driving the GTX 16v


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I'm back! I spent last night working on my friend's diesel Golf.








Going to get a MacBook soon. *can't wait*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm back! I spent last night working on my friend's diesel Golf.








Going to get a MacBook soon. *can't wait*

leopard ftmfw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm back! I spent last night working on my friend's diesel Golf.








Going to get a MacBook soon. *can't wait*

Macs are for girls!
And people who like to have their computers run well.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Going to get a MacBook soon. *can't wait*

Going to get a MacBook *Pro* sometime this week








Also got free tickets to a Leafs game tonight. Maybe we'll win for once


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

OK, Couple of things, first you guys have gone way overborad as I have been away from the PC this weekend actually working in the gargae preparing to get a rocc in there to work on. The temps have been nice, but 80* in December just doesn't seem right.
Today is like Christmas. the mail man brought me three things today. First is my Scirocco Wall Calendar. Nexy is my Tshirt that has been on wait status for months nowa and the last is a magnetic calenday from the local VW dealship. 
All in all a good day... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now I am heading back to work so I can get spare time to work on a Scirocco for Cincy 08.
Dave


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Macs are for girls!
And people who like to have their computers run well.

hah


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Going to get a MacBook *Pro* sometime this week








Also got free tickets to a Leafs game tonight. Maybe we'll win for once

















The Leafs are for girls!
And for people remember the Original 6.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
been out driving the GTX 16v









It's in florida now?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
thank the lord 

Praise the lowerd!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*



cholland_ said:


> Also got free tickets to a Leafs game tonight. Maybe we'll win for once
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
It's in florida now?








not yet, new Scirocco GT 16v still in California, leave to pick it up on the Dec. 22 !








Then road trip, drive from California to Florida Dec. 26 - Dec. 31


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
Then road trip, drive from California to Florida Dec. 26 - Dec. 31









Too bad I am working, or I'd offer my help as a copilot.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Hey Marc? You have one of those nifty, uber rare ( I hate you, oh did I say that out loud







) filler plates on your MkI, right?? I'm just curious about how they mount up and if they light up, and if so, where are the lights? Any chance you could snap a few pics kind of "up in there"? Just to build your whoredom and all, you can post them all one at a time if that's helpful.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

The MK1 is in storage. No more pic for this year. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_The MK1 is in storage. No more pic for this year. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Lame. It's parked across the street from your place, right?
*snaps fingers* pictures, man!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Yeah, but access is restricted, this is why it is a safe storage spot.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Too bad I am working, or I'd offer my help as a copilot.

that's okay, my brother is coming on the road trip as copilot


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Yeah, but access is restricted, this is why it is a safe storage spot.









So you cant tinker on yours either then eh? Winter's gonna be a long one.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Well if you Canadians would like a Scirocco to tinker on this winter, with the added benefits of our warm, subtropical winter weather, just come on down!!! Naazi is always looking for new people to torture.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Booha1)*

Well, I should really spend some time with the 16V, she's here after all. I just don't want her getting ideas that she's "all that". She has enough of an attitude problem as it is.


_Modified by punchbug at 3:57 PM 12-10-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Booha1)*

I was in DC two weeks ago.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

so i ordered those gabriels for crackhead cheap...should be there when i get home.
some of the haprious wheel gap will be disappearing over the break. but *not more than 1.5"* wouldnt want to start a riot like saddestday did earlier


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_ <snip> but *not more than 1.5"* wouldnt want to start a riot like saddestday did earlier







</snip>

I predict a riot for not lowering it.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_I was in DC two weeks ago.

















Thanks for lettin' us know.







Cindy and I are still stinging from the slight. We are always up for a trip to our nation's capital. If we find out you were in the Philly area we are really going to be pi$$ed!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_I was in DC two weeks ago.


















That's roger on the left in the stripes, I'm on the right in navy blue.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Thanks for lettin' us know.







Cindy and I are still stinging from the slight. We are always up for a trip to our nation's capital. If we find out you were in the Philly area we are really going to be pi$$ed!

















I drove down I95, had a beer in Philly near the City hall, slept at a friend's on I95 exit 32.








I guess I only posted on the list my trip south...
Gezz next time man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Scirocco content: I'm going to go drive the 16V home.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Oh, and thanks to Timbo, Jimbo and Bill miller for a Scirocco-themed lunch yesterday. From what I heard, the shakes were delicious...
















uh-oh, here comes an 0WNAG3. PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEOWNED!



































_Modified by scirocco*joe at 7:42 PM 12-10-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

What, no picture yet for ownage???








Come on Joe post a picture!

















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 7:45 PM 12-10-2007_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_What, no picture yet for ownage???








Come on Joe post a picture!
















I was grabbing MANYMANYMANY pictures!


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_I was in DC two weeks ago.

















Well, my house is about 2 miles or so from I95. Jeez, way to give a heads up on the "I'm going to be in the MD/DC area, anybody want to get together"!!!
AND, I was home, too!!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_
Well, my house is about 2 miles or so from I95. Jeez, way to give a heads up on the "I'm going to be in the MD/DC area, anybody want to get together"!!!
AND, I was home, too!!!

















Originally posted on the list:
"Yup, we're here.
Scirocco content: I am driving south Nov 30th, Dec 1st and 2nd for a fun getaway trip. Mainly to visit Dan, and pickup my rebuilt transmission. From the pictures I got, the thing is so clean, I might get a clear glass, and use it as a coffee table. 
Other than the transmission, I have more MK1 parts to pickup as well, including a hatch, and my proposed route would be as follow, maybee not in that order.
Mashantucket CT, Arlington VA, Frederick MD, Marshalls Creek PA.
With any luck, I might meet some listers too!
Marc"


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Just got home with my MacBook. I got it from the Apple store in Christiana Mall in Delaware (no sales tax FTW!). Opening the box as I type.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Just got home with my MacBook. I got it from the Apple store in Christiana Mall in Delaware (no sales tax FTW!). Opening the box as I type.

awesome. badass.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Booha1)*

also, in response to the frustration and hurt feelings that are arising from monreal marc's lack of communication, ill be in pittsburgh the 1st weekend in january [4th,5th? dont really know, but there abouts]
you all know, rule 76, no excuses, play like a champion


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

macbook...
quackbook?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I think this thread just has a bad case of the Mondays.
It'll pick up a closer to the weekend I bet.

Oh don't say that. I kinda like the fact that I only have 2 pages to catch up on tonight. Dammit, I've got studying to do.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Drive a rocc in this weather? 
Bahhh. All I have to do is go into the kitchen, grab the wheel and go Vroom Vroom!
Ok, so the dash is on a table in the kitchen....


_Modified by Rocco_julie at 2:09 AM 12-11-2007_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_also, in response to the frustration and hurt feelings that are arising from monreal marc's lack of communication, 

*snip*
I don't see it as a lack of communication on Marc's part, just a lack of hearing on Jeff's.








So what's the occasion to be in P-Burgh?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








Originally posted on the list:
"Yup, we're here.
Scirocco content: I am driving south Nov 30th, Dec 1st and 2nd for a fun getaway trip. Mainly to visit Dan, and pickup my rebuilt transmission. From the pictures I got, the thing is so clean, I might get a clear glass, and use it as a coffee table. 
Other than the transmission, I have more MK1 parts to pickup as well, including a hatch, and my proposed route would be as follow, maybee not in that order.
Mashantucket CT, Arlington VA, Frederick MD, Marshalls Creek PA.
With any luck, I might meet some listers too!
Marc"

Aww, I didn't mean to make you feel bad. I guess I'd better get my a$$ on this list everybody speaks of. Then I'd know these things.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
How is the ride with the Konis? 

Rides like its on coilovers for less than half the price







.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

You bought it?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY
I got my car running A-1 today. Polished the valve cover, intake manifold and the alternator. Also got the pulleys, some braces, and a few other small things accented red. Wow, it looks beautiful and sounds amazing. I'm so stoked right now......I need some pics ASAP!


_Modified by upoo2 at 6:02 PM 12-10-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Also:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_also, in response to the frustration and hurt feelings that are arising from monreal marc's lack of communication, ill be in pittsburgh the 1st weekend in january [4th,5th? dont really know, but there abouts]


Nah, my trip south was communicated. Thanks to the people who wanted to meet with me. Although I wish I would have had the time, and would have been able to stop by and chat with about everyone, it just would not have been possible.
My schedule was fairly tight as it was, I drove 1500 miles in four days met with a whole bunch of Scirocco friends.








Next time that I come down south, I'll see more friends, new and old, and we'll talk more about Sciroccos and drink some beer, but hey I just described how Cincy goes, now did I.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Also:

















Nice pictures Timbo. They are _sharp_. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_My schedule was fairly tight as it was, I drove 1500 miles in four days met with a whole bunch of Scirocco friends.









I feel privileged.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Nice pictures Timbo. They are _sharp_. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The camera was brand-spankin' new when I took those pics - some of the first ones I ever took with it.
I didn't have a memory card then - so I just took the pics at 640x480 so I could fit about 50 of em on the internal memory.

Since then - the camera's been through a LOT.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I was going through some old pics from 2005 when I lived in colorado.









This was the view from the house I grew up in. It was always there- so I don't think it's anything special - but I bet all of you are like


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
*snip*
I don't see it as a lack of communication on Marc's part, just a lack of hearing on Jeff's.








So what's the occasion to be in P-Burgh?


hah. going to drive my girl up to school and spending the night there...just landing from hawaii at 10am on sat, then drive to pittsburgh, comeback sometime on sunday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
not taking the scirocco though, im crazy, but not that crazy.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

hehehe....Cincy 08 has got me all happy.

Just ordered this beast off eBay:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_hehehe....Cincy 08 has got me all happy.

Just ordered this beast off eBay:









nice. when i get home for xmas ill take a picture of my duck farm that ive got in the garage.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_You bought it?

Yep, I like it so far, but I don't have another ethernet cable, so no internet on it yet.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_This was the view from the house I grew up in. It was always there- so I don't think it's anything special - but I bet all of you are like


















Well I don't know about anyone else, but.... yeah, that view just sucks.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Yep, I like it so far, but I don't have another ethernet cable, so no internet on it yet.

wireless FTW


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
wireless FTW

I know, I haven't gotten it yet. Any opinions on which one is best? I have Verizon cell phone, so I might just go through them for simplicity and see if I can get it all on one bill.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
wireless FTW

Hellz yeah. I gotta see if my network extends to the garage!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Hellz yeah. I gotta see if my network extends to the garage!

i know mine dosnt. kinda sucks.
oh well.. random ebay find of the day
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...50917


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Hellz yeah. I gotta see if my network extends to the garage!

Hahaha, I get slow dialup in my garage!!!







It sucks just as bad out there.







Speaking of sucks, my poor kid is trying to remove one last bolt to get his head off. There is no equivalent as evil on our cars, it's almost totally unreachable and right by the exhaust/turbo= instant rust welding. I'm just waiting to help lift the head/turbo/manifold off. Not happening too fast either. No point in me pacing around out there. I had just been thinking how pearly white my nails were for once too....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I know, I haven't gotten it yet. Any opinions on which one is best? I have Verizon cell phone, so I might just go through them for simplicity and see if I can get it all on one bill.

I'm talking about the kind of setup that Timbo has so he has internet pretty much everywhere. A simple wireless router would be pointless for me because my primary reason for wanting a laptop is so I can use it here at my Dad's house in North East or in Edgewood at my Mom's house, where we have 56k (







) or anywhere else I happen to be, Grandma's house, friend's houses, etc.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Speaking of sucks, my poor kid is trying to remove one last bolt to get his head off. 

Axes were very popular during the middle ages to get heads off.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_










Quack


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

nice duck. She sure gets around!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Axes were very popular during the middle ages to get heads off.

















dragging this kinda of language in here...then you double post to own. unbelievable


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Let me tell you about my home network:
On the second floor, there is a cable modem, a router, and a computer hardwired to it. A ethernet cable goes from there, out over the porch, down the side of the house, into the basement, and up into the first floor. That goes into a 4 port switch to two computers, and an Xbox360, and a Vonage router with 4 more ports and a phone.
There are also 2 laptops, a Wii an iMac on Wireless-G. Two more computers and an Xbox are not on the network.
This is in a house with 4 people








The network I fix at work is simpler! 8 computers, a router and a switch. That's it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
dragging this kinda of language in here...then you double post to own. unbelievable









A man has to do what a man has to do my friend.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Cincy-related: Just look at those broke-ass strutmounts! You'd never know that it's sciroccojim's car!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

everything is covered in a layer of ice.... don't think im going anywhere for a few days.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Cincy-related: Just look at those broke-ass strutmounts! You'd never know that it's sciroccojim's car!!


















those look like mine! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_everything is covered in a layer of ice.... don't think im going anywhere for a few days. 

Winter buddy, winter... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Cincy-related: Just look at those broke-ass strutmounts! You'd never know that it's sciroccojim's car!!


















They are _clean_ nonetheless.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Axes were very popular during the middle ages to get heads off.

















We have electricity, so a grinder got the nod.







A bonfire was suggested, but diesel doesn't burn so well. Still one bolt holding on for dear life, miserable little thing. Hands didn't fare so well I'm afraid, but that SnapOn soy based hand cleaner is amazing, and very mild.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Hahahaha. That's about as worthwhile as stating that a Scirocco will never have electrical issues. Let's broaden that to include ALL VWs. Leafs. Win. Hahahahaha...









Ummm... Cathy... we won. 6-1. I couldn't believe my eyes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Hahahaha. That's about as worthwhile as stating that a Scirocco will never have electrical issues. Let's broaden that to include ALL VWs. Leafs. Win. Hahahahaha...









Ummm... Cathy... we won. 6-1. I couldn't believe my eyes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Wow, and was there a blue moon in the sky? I don't follow hockey ( what blasphemy eh?) But Leafs fans are just too much fun to tease (insert sneaky little grin emoticon)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I don't follow hockey ( what blasphemy eh?) 

Me neither.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_everything is covered in a layer of ice.... don't think im going anywhere for a few days. 

Yup, we are covered in ice too. And getting more as i type. But we can still get around atleast today we were, we'll see about tomorrow!
2+'s though- 
1. I got my first final out of the way tonight. My prof lives out of town and didn't want to try to fight the ice in the morning, so he emailed the essay question to us!!
2. Not that anyone cares, but Iowa State pounded Uof Iowa Friday night in Hockey 8-1!! I was excited!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Dis is a slow thread.


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Good Morning Timbo!
How's the weather? Four degrees this morning here.
Scirocco Content:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (LastMartian)*

We're at 42 around here. It's gonna be like this the whole week.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_We're at 42 around here. It's gonna be like this the whole week.









Just cold enough to keep me out of my unheated garage.







But not too cold to drink a couple of


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Just cold enough to keep me out of my unheated garage.







But not too cold to drink a couple of

























































































































Not too cold for me. Just cold enough to keep interruptions down to a minimum and let me work in privacy.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Just cold enough to keep me out of my unheated garage.







But not too cold to drink a couple of

























































































































sounds like you need to ask santa for a cheap torpedo heater or something similar for x-mas


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Dis is a slow thread.

















But those ain't slow 'roccos.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I always liked scourges flat black 'rocc.
I always like the Du-rocco.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

the durocco is badass. if i had any sort of ability to do something like that i would. ecept id prob run dual 1.8T's becuase i like boost


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Let me tell you about my home network:
On the second floor, there is a cable modem, a router, and a computer hardwired to it. A ethernet cable goes from there, out over the porch, down the side of the house, into the basement, and up into the first floor. That goes into a 4 port switch to two computers, and an Xbox360, and a Vonage router with 4 more ports and a phone.
There are also 2 laptops, a Wii an iMac on Wireless-G. Two more computers and an Xbox are not on the network.
This is in a house with 4 people








The network I fix at work is simpler! 8 computers, a router and a switch. That's it.

The network at my house is a DSL modem in my office, to a router/firewall, to a 24 port switch, from there to my computer, a print server, a wireless G router and the ethernet port in the walkl to run it to my roomates computer in his bedroom, then the 2 laptops are on wireless plus a repeater in the garage to extend the network out to my shed. Then there's the small file server and the DVR computer to augment the 400 disc DVD player
Oh yeah, there are only 2 of us in the house but we have had Lan partis with 10 people and only 3 of them brought there own computers. I have cleaned house since then though. 


_Modified by tmechanic at 12:55 PM 12-11-2007_


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

halfway down the page bump


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

I think Cincy needs more sciroccos, like this many:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (LastMartian)*

We have a router with cables going to this computer and one running into the dining room where the other computer is. I'm about to go down to the store and get another short ethernet cable to use until I can get some wireless action set up. 
I just noticed that this MacBook doesn't seem to have a slot for one of those nifty wireless internet cards, so is there any other way to get wireless internet, other than go and sit in starbucks all the time?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_We have a router with cables going to this computer and one running into the dining room where the other computer is. I'm about to go down to the store and get another short ethernet cable to use until I can get some wireless action set up. 
I just noticed that this MacBook doesn't seem to have a slot for one of those nifty wireless internet cards, so is there any other way to get wireless internet, other than go and sit in starbucks all the time?

chris, your macbook has an internal wireless card... if you have a wireless router @ your pad, you should be able to pick it up on the mac.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

WOW, I expect to at least have another page to read when I logged back on! But alas here it is still on pg 65. 
was out with the roomie in his parents 4wd Chevy, it was fun!! Cold and wintery here, supposed to get more snow yet on top of all this wonderful ice we have!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
chris, your macbook has an internal wireless card... if you have a wireless router @ your pad, you should be able to pick it up on the mac.

rob you need to read a page back he is talking about using a EDO card with his MacBook


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_


















my favorite part is the 3/8 extension in the intake tube.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
rob you need to read a page back he is talking about using a EDO card with his MacBook

doh. I haven't been keeping up for like 10 pages.








and chris... you need an EVDO USB case... probably less than $10 @ best buy.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

so i ordered my shocks on sunday night... just got a call from my rents to say that they showed up today.
fastest shipping ive ever seen. ill gladly pay 10 bucks for something to get shipped UPS to not have the headache of the postal service loose my crap, but next day, def makes the 10 bucks worth while http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Fastest shipping I've ever seen, under normal circumstances, is whatever GAP has to deliver to me, provided it doesn't occur over a weekend.
Then I ordered a steering wheel off ebay and shipping was $35.00 (!)
I don't remember what it said as far as item location, but they gave me a tracking number and I watched it come to Washington DC fro Kuala Lumpur, Malasia in 4 days.








Owned!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Owned picture, of newley owned car.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Fraser, how's that for some gnarly wheel gap?
_Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 8 seconds._


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

no engine stylz


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Fraser, how's that for some gnarly wheel gap?
_Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 8 seconds._

its like mine!
maybe your car and mine are twins....like 4 years apart


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
its like mine!
maybe your car and mine are twins....like 4 years apart









But your car runs


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
But your car runs 









it did the last time i was home. hopefully it will start when i get home. im banking on the bulletproof-ness of the 8v to not let me down


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Owned picture, of newley owned car.









Greg, you need to get more sun. And I believe he is wearing shorts, not floods.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Sos I got a question...
When you had your QUACK!!! stickers made, how'd you decide on three exclamation points?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Sos I got a question...
When you had your QUACK!!! stickers made, how'd you decide on three exclamation points?

pretty sure i stole is from whoever is ricking the old english script one on their duckbill...i wanted to just replicate that, but the guy who cut em decided to ignore my request and use his own font


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

It does all go back to Cathy somehow..
She is like the forum/list mother who is behind the scenes.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
doh. I haven't been keeping up for like 10 pages.









and chris... you need an EVDO USB case... probably less than $10 @ best buy. 

What kind of lackadaisical whoring is that? 
Thanks for the info. I haven't been to Best Buy yet, I'll go in there tomorrow. I just got an ethernet cable from Wal-Mart to use temporarily.
If you couldn't tell, I'm not much of a computer expert.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

hooray!!! My first post from my Mac.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_hooray!!! My first post from my Mac.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_hooray!!! My first post from my Mac.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You didn't need to tell me. It had that Mac stuck up feel to it.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

this page needs some Cincy pictures!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_this page needs some Cincy pictures!










mmmm green widebody


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_this page needs some Cincy pictures!









Wow. That place looks so warm and inviting.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

can't wait!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_can't wait!! 

Oh, you're gonna come for a 2nd year?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_It does all go back to Cathy somehow..
She is like the forum/list mother who is behind the scenes.

apparently...well shes getting pm now to see if she knows where she got her sticker from....i like hers better


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

If you're a quack dealer, shouldn't you have some quack suppliers?


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_something to get shipped UPS to not have the headache of the postal service loose my crap 

UPS must like you east coasters. The last like 4 shipments I got from UPS were delayed, for NO apparent reason!! My last shipment I got was from FedEx and it only got delayed because we had an ice storm. 
And Greg, GAP must love you too. They've taken up to a WEEK to process an order from me!! And then of course UPS delays it a day because they want to! No offense as I do like GAP, but I think they could process an order a little faster!
edit: cause i don't know my tenses.


_Modified by Rocco_crossing at 4:33 PM 12-11-2007_


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

UPS has a lot of distribution centers around here so they get stuff taken care of, where in the midwest their service is much more sparse.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Oh, you're gonna come for a 2nd year?

whatcha mean by that








anne and i are both coming... in our own cars!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_If you're a quack dealer, shouldn't you have some quack suppliers?

i have a quack supplier...im just looking for a different style of quack


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
UPS must like you east coasters. The last like 4 shipments I got from UPS were delayed, for NO apparent reason!! My last shipment I got was from FedEx and it only got delayed because we had an ice storm. 
And Greg, GAP must love you too. They've taken up to a WEEK to process an order from me!! And then of course UPS delays it a day because they want to! No offense as I do like GAP, but I think they could process an order a little faster!
edit: cause i don't know my tenses.

_Modified by Rocco_crossing at 4:33 PM 12-11-2007_

my order from ptterman got delayed by UPS for no apparent reason too. btw, that showed up today, along with my shocks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
SUSPENSION MADNESS WILL OCCUR WHEN I AM HOME


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_










Noice. An action shot! Timob about to pull in next to.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_

Noice. An action shot! Timob about to pull in next to.

That was last year (this year-2007), right? And who the hell is Timob?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
And who the hell is Timob?

Like I said. We call it Cosa Nostra.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_SUSPENSION MADNESS WILL OCCUR WHEN I AM HOME









Suspension madness?
Is that anything like carpet madness?
(sorry for the poor video quality)


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Like I said. We call it Cosa Nostra.
















glad you caught that and didn't think it was a typo!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_









Gah!








A pic of me @ C'07 and there's a beer in my hand! I was trying to avoid that for once.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i have a quack supplier...im just looking for a different style of quack

Yeah, I've got the quack, just no quack pipe.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_







glad you caught that and didn't think it was a typo!

Yo, man. That Timob runs _THICK_!
Edit for the 0WNAG3. 
Official members of the Timob. 








We're listening to our quiet leader recount tales of treachery, debauchery and cruelty to 8Vs.
AHHH-HAA-HA-HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


_Modified by scirocco*joe at 7:00 PM 12-11-2007_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Yo, man. That Timob runs _THICK_!
Edit for the 0WNAG3. 
Official members of the Timob. 








We're listening to our quiet leader recount tales of treachery, debauchery and cruelty to 8Vs.
AHHH-HAA-HA-HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

_Modified by scirocco*joe at 7:00 PM 12-11-2007_

notice the concentration on the Face of Paul the Enforcer


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (smithma7)*

Si senors it 'tis a shot from '07. Me and Mike were several of the first arrivers on Friday! And yes, in our Kias, becuase we weren't following broken rocs. Although, I can't say much right now since my MK3 is running like crap!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Yeah, I've got the quack, just no quack pipe.









Now there goes the quack heads


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Now there goes the quack heads









keep em coming


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_Si senors it 'tis a shot from '07. Me and Mike were several of the first arrivers on Friday! And yes, in our Kias, becuase we weren't following broken rocs. Although, I can't say much right now since my MK3 is running like crap!

Was it worth the early arrival to show up in a Kia?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_It does all go back to Cathy somehow..
She is like the forum/list mother who is behind the scenes.

Okay, THAT sticker goes back to Gino, which was MtlMarcs Slegato, in Montreal, which needed to be Dauns Slegato in Ohio, but had decided to ingest oil into the coolant at a furious rate so wasn't exactly fit to drive anywhere. The car lived here at my place ( 7-8 hours from either of its owners) while long distance engine/tranny swappage happened. Anyway, in the midst of this, a pristine duckbill came up, the mad bastard (TMB) had harvested it in England and offered it up online. I immediately emailed him and he kept ******* me around. I couldn't understand it because we'd usually been on good terms. I kept sending him harassing notes with the subject line "quack" and the latest incarnation of pleading and begging. I really really really wanted, no, needed a duckbill. Eventually he told me some guy had given him an insane amount of cash, like $600 bucks for it. So I stopped bugging him. What I DIDN'T know is that Daun had purchased it for me as a gift for storing Gino (hopefully for a lot less than $600) Anyway, when I finally recieved it, I put the sticker on it. Font was chosen to match my previous "arschlaufen verboten" sticker , which lived on my strut bar during the running like ass period on dear old CIS. If anyone wants a sticker, I'd be happy to get more made. So that's more for the ducking archives.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Okay, THAT sticker goes back to Gino, which was MtlMarcs Slegato, in Montreal, which needed to be Dauns Slegato in Ohio, but had decided to ingest oil into the coolant at a furious rate so wasn't exactly fit to drive anywhere. The car lived here at my place ( 7-8 hours from either of its owners) while long distance engine/tranny swappage happened. Anyway, in the midst of this, a pristine duckbill came up, the mad bastard (TMB) had harvested it in England and offered it up online. I immediately emailed him and he kept ******* me around. I couldn't understand it because we'd usually been on good terms. I kept sending him harassing notes with the subject line "quack" and the latest incarnation of pleading and begging. I really really really wanted, no, needed a duckbill. Eventually he told me some guy had given him an insane amount of cash, like $600 bucks for it. So I stopped bugging him. What I DIDN'T know is that Daun had purchased it for me as a gift for storing Gino (hopefully for a lot less than $600) Anyway, when I finally recieved it, I put the sticker on it. Font was chosen to match my previous "arschlaufen verboten" sticker , which lived on my strut bar during the running like ass period on dear old CIS. If anyone wants a sticker, I'd be happy to get more made. So that's more for the ducking archives.









I bet it took longer for this page to load than it did for you to type all that.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Yeah, I was thinking it was kinda long.










_Modified by punchbug at 4:51 PM 12-11-2007_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

What you guys


_Modified by punchbug at 4:50 PM 12-11-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

but it was a lovely story Cathy...
I'm going to go back and read it a 2nd time!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

would have done


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Are you drunk Cathy?















P.S. Your next post will be your 1000th. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Damn, too slow for dialup even!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

is split it up


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Was it worth the early arrival to show up in a Kia?









The caravan was a blast. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
<snippy>If anyone wants a sticker, I'd be happy to get more made. So that's more for the ducking archives.







<snip>

i def want some. sent you pm. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

because you are whores


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Okay, THAT sticker goes back to Gino, which was MtlMarcs Slegato, in Montreal, which needed to be Dauns Slegato in Ohio, but had decided to ingest oil into the coolant at a furious rate so wasn't exactly fit to drive anywhere. The car lived here at my place ( 7-8 hours from either of its owners) while long distance engine/tranny swappage happened. Anyway, in the midst of this, a pristine duckbill came up, the mad bastard (TMB) had harvested it in England and offered it up online. I immediately emailed him and he kept ******* me around. I couldn't understand it because we'd usually been on good terms. I kept sending him harassing notes with the subject line "quack" and the latest incarnation of pleading and begging. I really really really wanted, no, needed a duckbill. Eventually he told me some guy had given him an insane amount of cash, like $600 bucks for it. So I stopped bugging him. What I DIDN'T know is that Daun had purchased it for me as a gift for storing Gino (hopefully for a lot less than $600) Anyway, when I finally recieved it, I put the sticker on it. Font was chosen to match my previous "arschlaufen verboten" sticker , which lived on my strut bar during the running like ass period on dear old CIS. If anyone wants a sticker, I'd be happy to get more made. So that's more for the ducking archives.









Cute story.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_What you guys

_Modified by punchbug at 4:50 PM 12-11-2007_

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_would have done

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_is split it up

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_because you are whores









yep


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

I


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
yep









Smart man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

would


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I

dont you start


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

have


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

I am going to watch Top Gear episode 9 later on tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

too


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_too









Thanks you good lord for flood protection. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_would 


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_have 


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_too


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_I am going to watch Top Gear episode 9 later on tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I watched it last night and it was awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Greg, you need to get more sun. And I believe he is wearing shorts, not floods.

Nah, he's fine. He's always got the fashion co-ordinated to his ride. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif So you need more black shirts now, maybe you and Metal Marc (TM) can swap some clothes to even out the red/black content eh? Ohhhh, afterthought. NOW I REALLY need to see that tux with the black car. Sexxxay










_Modified by punchbug at 4:59 PM 12-11-2007_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I moved into 10th place in the whore standings!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_I am going to watch Top Gear episode 9 later on tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Which one is that- I saw one last night that was good, they made amphibious cars.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Which one is that- I saw one last night that was good, they made amphibious cars.

They run a 24hr race in a diesel BMW


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Which one is that- 

Haven't seen it yet...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Ohhhh, afterthought. NOW I REALLY need to see that tux with the black car. Sexxxay










OOh, cath - then hows about you slide down here and help me get the black car running 
It's almost ready to go in to the garage...
My next concert is in a week and a half... we've got plenty of time!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_this page needs some Cincy pictures!









Double row of Sciroccos. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hopefully we get more Sciroccos in 2008.








owned.










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 8:04 PM 12-11-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

holding strong in 6th place


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
whatcha mean by that








anne and i are both coming... in our own cars! 

And they'll have a Red one caravaning with them


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_holding strong in 6th place

jeeze... you fell hard


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
My next concert is in a week and a half... we've got plenty of time!

What kind of concert, Greg?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_hooray!!! My first post from my Mac.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Horray! My first post from my Macbook Pro!








Don't worry, you've still got eight more valves than I do.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Double row of Sciroccos. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hopefully we get more Sciroccos in 2008.








owned.









_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 8:04 PM 12-11-2007_

One can dream, and if everyone gets their car running our dreams can come true.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
What kind of concert, Greg?

http://www.strathmore.org/even...=2755
Handels Messiah, Dec. 22 and 23


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Horray! My first post from my Macbook Pro!








Don't worry, you've still got eight more valves than I do.

Sweet! I'd have gone with the pro, but I don't really need the extra capabilities, and I already went with a more spendy one than I was planning on ($1649) so I didn't.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
http://www.strathmore.org/even...=2755
Handels Messiah, Dec. 22 and 23

I bet that'll sound amazing


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I bet that'll sound amazing

The orchestra is amazing.
I was part of the messiah sing-along at the Kennedy Center on Sunday.... sheesh, 2000 voices


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Cute story.

















Funniest part is that apparently dick ing becomes **** ***. Didn't know it was such a bad thing, but ass comes through just fine








SCIROCCO CONTENT! Nope, sorry, none


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Yo, Fraser - are you gonna join us in the convoy?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Fraser, when the Timob invites you, you don't decline! He made you an offer you can't refuse!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Yo, Fraser - are you gonna join us in the convoy?

Yeah, are ya??!?!?! You can join me in the pre-convoy convoy as well.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Yo, Fraser - are you gonna join us in the convoy?


Yeah, with your post count, you'd better show up.










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 8:33 PM 12-11-2007_


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









Not cincy but I love this pic.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Yeah, with your post count, you'd better show up.









Of course I'll show up. Are _you_ gonna show up? Mr. Audi?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_Although, I can't say much right now since my MK3 is running like crap!

I...smell....PARTS!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

You know, the 6th commandment of the timob is that Appointments must absolutely be respected. 
Consigliere G-rocco has spoken!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Of course I'll show up. Are _you_ gonna show up? Mr. Audi?


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Was it worth the early arrival to show up in a Kia?









Yes, it was but I would LOVE to make it some year actually in a roc. Although if things work out I may be bringing a few rocs from my neck of the woods. And possibly meeting with a larger group from down south of me too. AHem, MR. LEE!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_You know, the 6th commandment of the timob is that Appointments must absolutely be respected. 

What are the first 5 commandments?


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Hey timbo is raul gonna be there


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

_Quote »_Consigliere G-rocco has spoken!










They may have the SCirocco Mafia over in the UK but we've got the *Timob*


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I...smell....PARTS!!!!!!!!









But its currently my only car and isn't dead. Just running like butt. I hope to have it fixed friday.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Yeah, with your post count, you'd better show up.









_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 8:33 PM 12-11-2007_

The road to cincy's a long one (for me anyways) but it's well worth it


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_
The road to cincy's a long one (for me anyways) but it's well worth it


It was awesome meeting up with you guys! 
But - we should stay at the Holiday Inn on the highway exit this time.
123 Gano Road
Wilmington, OH 45177
(800) 465-4329


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

Yeah, but he said that he might drive his KIA instead.
(he actually owns a real KIA sedona - but I am meaning the Jetta Mk3 supercharged VR)


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
It was awesome meeting up with you guys! 
But - we should stay at the Holiday Inn on the highway exit this time.
123 Gano Road
Wilmington, OH 45177
(800) 465-4329


Ya I had a great time meeting you and Raul (and everyone else), can't wait to do it all over again.
I agree they had way more roccos in the parking lot


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

He loves his boost


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Yeah, but he said that he might drive his KIA instead.

If he does that, I would have to go to the mattresses. 
It's a SCIROCCO gtg. No kia's, even supercharged ones.
He's got all winter and spring to take care of the heat in his Scirocco!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
If he does that, I would have to go to the mattresses. 
It's a SCIROCCO gtg. No kia's, even supercharged ones.
He's got all winter and spring to take care of the heat in his Scirocco!

if he comes in the Kia he will have to answer to the Enforcer.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-Rocco* »_









Greg we need to get that engine in that car ASAP


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_









I was a bring up the rear of the caravan


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

hopefully in the next week or two http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

Yeah lets caravan!








Picc for click










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 9:16 PM 12-11-2007_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Fastest shipping I've ever seen, under normal circumstances, is whatever GAP has to deliver to me, provided it doesn't occur over a weekend.
Then I ordered a steering wheel off ebay and shipping was $35.00 (!)
I don't remember what it said as far as item location, but they gave me a tracking number and I watched it come to Washington DC fro Kuala Lumpur, Malasia in 4 days.








Owned!

hell GAP will get stuff to me almost before the CC payment clears


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Owned again!
Here's a pic of my car from the first vw gtg I went to.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Yo, Fraser - are you gonna join us in the convoy?


most definitely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Owned again!
Here's a pic of my car from the first vw gtg I went to.









and the first time I did wiring work on your car


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Yeah, are ya??!?!?! You can join me in the pre-convoy convoy as well.

yeah, i was thinking about that. is there anyone else who is around us who would join us?
where does the md crew usually meet up with the rest of the convoy?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
most definitely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
most definitely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

we have to have more than 10 cars this year


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
we have to have more than 10 cars this year

well my pressence will be there. dont know any other rocco owners who arent on here.
might be able to convince a kia or two to roll with us, but then again, theyd be in kias [shudder]...even though one might be a VRT kia, as said earlier, still a kia


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
well my pressence will be there. dont know any other rocco owners who arent on here.
might be able to convince a kia or two to roll with us, but then again, theyd be in kias [shudder]...even though one might be a VRT kia, as said earlier, still a kia









we always need parts cars


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
we always need parts cars
















hah, true, but his car isnt great for parts...it eats lots now, and isnt boosted yet.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
yeah, i was thinking about that. is there anyone else who is around us who would join us?
where does the md crew usually meet up with the rest of the convoy?

Well there's Melissa and Rob (Booha1/ROBZUK) who will likely be in a big Kia and Jason (scir16visalreadytaken) in the Bel Air area, not sure if they're going or not. Last year I met up with the rest of the MD crew in Frederick, then we met up with the PA/NJ/CT/QC people on the PA turnpike.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

love the page number we are on


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
yeah, i was thinking about that. is there anyone else who is around us who would join us?
where does the md crew usually meet up with the rest of the convoy?

Most of the MD crew met in Frederick as Roger mentioned, and then we caravaned up to PA and met the rest of the crowd at a rest-stop on the PA turnpike.
That blue mk1 that's in some of the cincy pics? Total lurker. He might even be reading this! But he just reads... doesn't post..... just showed up at the turnpike stop at the appropriate time!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Most of the MD crew met in Frederick as Roger mentioned, and then we caravaned up to PA and met the rest of the crowd at a rest-stop on the PA turnpike.
That blue mk1 that's in some of the cincy pics? Total lurker. He might even be reading this! But he just reads... doesn't post..... just showed up at the turnpike stop at the appropriate time!

nice. i guess that the belair crew and i can meet up somewhere on 695 [assuming thats the route they are going to frederick]


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
nice. i guess that the belair crew and i can meet up somewhere on 695 [assuming thats the route they are going to frederick]

Or perhaps meet in Bel Air or something. Hell, why are we discussing this now? It's still 6 months away!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Or perhaps meet in Bel Air or something. Hell, why are we discussing this now? It's still 6 months away!

this is true. that bridge will be crossed eventually.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_That blue mk1 that's in some of the cincy pics? Total lurker. He might even be reading this! But he just reads... doesn't post..... just showed up at the turnpike stop at the appropriate time!

He should speak up. I <3 that car.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

He lost a muffler on the way back from Cincy last year.








By h2oi, he had a new TT!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
It's still 6 months away!

Rats, six months!!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_He lost a muffler on the way back from Cincy last year.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Wow, that's 2 mufflers lost all because of Cincy!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Wow, that's 2 mufflers lost all because of Cincy!

Yeah, I think mufflerclampitis is a contagious disease.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Yeah, I think mufflerclampitis is a contagious disease.

I'll be getting my mufflerclampitis vaccine shot before May 30th. And remember always wash your hands after using the bathroom.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
I'll be getting my mufflerclampitis vaccine shot before May 30th. And remember always wash your hands after using the bathroom.

Does it have any side effects if you mix it with alcohol?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Does it have any side effects if you mix it with alcohol?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

what, crashing volvos? good thing I don't drive volvos


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Owned again!
Here's a pic of my car from the first vw gtg I went to.









Greg, you are supposed to post the picture in the page ownage post, not 1/2 way down the page. There is a little button that says _*edit*_ on each of your own posts. If you click it after you realize you have scored the ownership of the page, you can then add a picture or cute quip or both to that particular post. How long have you been a member of this fine establishment? Just breakin stones. It is nice to see someone other than Mtl-Marc score a page.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_what, crashing volvos? good thing I don't drive volvos









good thing indeed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Greg, you are supposed to post the picture in the page ownage post, not 1/2 way down the page. There is a little button that says _*edit*_ on each of your own posts. If you click it after you realize you have scored the ownership of the page, you can then add a picture or cute quip or both to that particular post. How long have you been a member of this fine establishment? Just breakin stones. It is nice to see someone other than Mtl-Marc score a page.

I *hate* the little italics at the bottom that say
_modified by G-rocco at 11.30pm on 12-11-07_
So I just added a post. It would have been directly beneath the first one, but we are whores and other people beat me to it.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Does it have any side effects if you mix it with alcohol?

Yes, it makes you want to drink and smoke and drink some more. I guess I musta gotten a shot before Cincy last year and just forgot, cause I remember suffering from those side effects then as well.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Yes, it makes you want to drink and smoke and drink some more. 

Those are side effects?








Sounds like Monday lunch in my world


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Those are side effects?








Sounds like Monday lunch in my world









or a tech day in Dan's garage


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

found this .... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16lJRFyG8xA 

do i spy a duck on the dash


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_found this .... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16lJRFyG8xA 

do i spy a duck on the dash









Duck?
Who has a duck?








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4zzdrKVSqQ


























_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:20 AM 12-12-2007_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

that looks like Mike Smiths car


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_that looks like Mike Smiths car

"From: smithma7 " http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
"From: smithma7 " http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That would be Mike!!
Well folks its the end of another day for me. I need to go trim my itching beard and head for bead.
NIGHT ALL!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

im out as well
enough of these


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

weak sauces


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

hey roger... i just bid on a set of ronal teddy's for anne's car!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_hey roger... i just bid on a set of ronal teddy's for anne's car! 

sweet are they going to get the care bear paint treatment???


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
sweet are they going to get the care bear paint treatment???

not if I have anything to say about it.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
not if I have anything to say about it.









dont make me message her directly with the idea


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*









bad photoshop job










_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 2:41 AM 12-12-2007_


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

that's funny. I just watched sunshine bear jump in front of a fast moving truck on family guy...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
He should speak up. I <3 that car.

X at least 53.000!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_








bad photoshop job









_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 2:41 AM 12-12-2007_

Sunshine bear = good
Good luck bear=bad, do not put good luck bear on there, he's got really bad juju. Has been known to cause severe burns and death.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Sciroccomann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccomann* »_that's funny. I just watched sunshine bear jump in front of a fast moving truck on family guy...

Yeah, and he was spotted hanging out with lucky bear just before that incident. See?? Bad juju I tell you.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I *hate* the little italics at the bottom that say
_modified by G-rocco at 11.30pm on 12-11-07_
So I just added a post. It would have been directly beneath the first one, but we are whores and other people beat me to it.


Ya know, if you edit your post fast enough - like in the first 30 seconds - you don't get that text.
That's called a ninja edit!









EDIT: This is a ninja edit!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_

Ya know, if you edit your post fast enough - like in the first 30 seconds - you don't get that text.
That's called a ninja edit!









EDIT: This is a ninja edit!

timob acts in pure silence. once you know he is there, it is too late


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

i wanna try...edit: super ninja edit


_Modified by LastMartian at 8:51 AM 12-12-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_

Ya know, if you edit your post fast enough - like in the first 30 seconds - you don't get that text.
That's called a ninja edit!









EDIT: This is a ninja edit!

I do lots of editing that way!
But since it took me a few minutes to find the pic I wanted to post I didn't think I'd make the cutoff.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_

Ya know, if you edit your post fast enough - like in the first 30 seconds - you don't get that text.
That's called a ninja edit!









EDIT: This is a ninja edit!

I actually think you won't get that _modified_ text if you do it before the clock clicks over to the next minute. But I don't have time to investigate if that is actually true or not.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Yeah, I think mufflerclampitis is a contagious disease.

Missing muffler? Whatchotalkingbout?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_








bad photoshop job









_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 2:41 AM 12-12-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

In 2006, the east coast convoy was small.
it was me, Mikey bee, sciroccojim, and Mtl-marc in the Audi. Brendan from OH met us along I-74 near Colombus.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_In 2006, the east coast convoy was small.
it was me, Mikey bee, sciroccojim, and Mtl-marc in the Audi. Brendan from OH met us along I-74 near Colombus.









East Coast Caravan for 2008 should be *HUGE*! It's never too early to plan.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I miss mike B's car. I liked the TV's.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
East Coast Caravan for 2008 should be *HUGE*! It's never too early to plan.

*sigh*
When will you learn, especially when dealing with Sciroccos: Plans are for the weak & inferior.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
East Coast Caravan for 2008 should be *HUGE*! It's never too early to *scheme*.

Fixed.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_hey roger... i just bid on a set of ronal teddy's for anne's car! 

Nice! Real girly wheels. someone had them at Cincy IIRC
How do you ship wheels, and how much can it be?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I've never shipped wheels, but it seems the options are to 
a - pack them in boxes with filler around the edge - that's if they don't have tires.
b - cut cardgoard circles to protect the face and tape the isht out of them, in bricks of 2 and ship them that way. I think that's how TireRack ships wheels/tires.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_found this .... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16lJRFyG8xA 

do i spy a duck on the dash









Hey look! The Red Baron!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4zzdrKVSqQ

That car has some torkx!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I need to meet up with the TEJAS folks


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_I need to meet up with the TEJAS folks









We need to hook you up with Ol' Blue.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_In 2006, the east coast convoy was small.
it was me, Mikey bee, sciroccojim, and Mtl-marc in the Audi. Brendan from OH met us along I-74 near Colombus.


Ya, and last year I missed it by about a half-hour. This time I'll be there!
Hopefully we won't have any of this:








Timob to the rescue!
Brendan


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









are you and Ann the proud parents of a set of Ronal Teddy Bears???
ooohhhh page ownage and I have no pic to post


_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 11:38 AM 12-12-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*









2005 - - see that? Sciroccojim drove his rocco all the way to Cincy in a caravan of one - proof that sciroccojim owns a scirocco!










_Modified by timbo2132 at 11:17 AM 12-12-2007_


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_








2005 - - see that? Sciroccojim drove his rocco all the way to Cincy in a caravan of one - proof that sciroccojim owns a scirocco!









_Modified by timbo2132 at 11:17 AM 12-12-2007_

That's a photoshop. He doesnt own a Scirocco. It's all a lie.








Damn, missed the [email protected] by one post.








Brendan


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
That car has some torkx!
 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I lifted at around 5800
Now wait untill it gets MS


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
are you and Ann the proud parents of a set of Ronal Teddy Bears???
ooohhhh page ownage and I have no pic to post

yup, found a set in town. I'm picking them up tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
yup, found a set in town. I'm picking them up tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


congrats!!!!! One of the finer wheels!!! (and I am serious, I truly love the T-bear Ronals)


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_

congrats!!!!! One of the finer wheels!!! (and I am serious, I truly love the T-bear Ronals)
















they are pretty sweet. just kinda fell in my lap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

forget paintin' em carebear stylz; give them an argyle sweatervest and rock them on Max.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
yup, found a set in town. I'm picking them up tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

werethosethe ones onebay that had 200 dollar shippingthatwould be waved if you picked em up?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_forget paintin' em carebear stylz; give them an argyle sweatervest and rock them on Max.

hah. there was some guy at dubs on the lake this year with a beater jetta coupe that had em. his were all painted up: brown bears, with maroon sweaters


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
werethosethe ones onebay that had 200 dollar shippingthatwould be waved if you picked em up?

whyaren'tyoutypeingspacesinbetweenwords?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
whyaren'tyoutypeingspacesinbetweenwords?

He'stooexcitedtobotherwiththespaces.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
whyaren'tyoutypeingspacesinbetweenwords?

because my pos keyboard's spacebar is on the way out....only catches about 3/4 the time


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
because my pos keyboard's spacebar is on the way out....only catches about 3/4 the time









I hate that. I've had to relearn how to type at work, because the space bar only works if you hit it on the left side, but I always used to use my right thumb








It'sreallyprettyannoying


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
I hate that. I've had to relearn how to type at work, because the space bar only works if you hit it on the left side, but I always used to use my right thumb








It'sreallyprettyannoying









exactly whats happening, right sensor is on the way out, gotta sart using my left thumb


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
werethosethe ones onebay that had 200 dollar shippingthatwould be waved if you picked em up?

yup, and the guy lives like 5 miles from my house.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
hah. there was some guy at dubs on the lake this year with a beater jetta coupe that had em. his were all painted up: brown bears, with maroon sweaters

I'm gonna need some photos... NOW!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I saw some at waterfest that had red, evil eyes.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I'm gonna need some photos... NOW! 

There buddy.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
hah. there was some guy at dubs on the lake this year with a beater jetta coupe that had em. his were all painted up: brown bears, with maroon sweaters

i just looked through 200+ DotL photos... nothin'


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
There buddy.


well yeah, i know about that pic. LOL. I'm looking for painted bears... something about argyle sweaters ... what?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Definitely put a sweater on the bears, it'll look awesome.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
yup, and the guy lives like 5 miles from my house. 

I just picked up this thread again, so he is paying you $200 to take the care bear wheels off his hands? I think you are getting ripped off.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i just looked through 200+ DotL photos... nothin'









i didnt take any myself
i can take a look, if i find them, ill post em up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
I just picked up this thread again, so he is paying you $200 to take the care bear wheels off his hands? I think you are getting ripped off.









you don't even know....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I just got wireless intArweb on my laptop so now I can bring my whorage to a whole new level!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I just got wireless intArweb on my laptop so now I can bring my whorage to a whole new level!









Another "Mac" posting I presume.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Another "Mac" posting I presume.

Indeed.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

And before you say anything. Ultra-clean alpine white show-winning 16v's are for GIRLS!!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_And before you say anything. Ultra-clean alpine white show-winning 16v's are for GIRLS!!

or for people who don't want their cars to crash


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

so, no luck with finding the sweatered bears yet, but i did find this








EXCELENT starting point for sunshine bear








you could get these too


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_And before you say anything. Ultra-clean alpine white show-winning 16v's are for GIRLS!!

What I was about to say was.......That since you started posting from the Mac, your post are significantly better. Showing more depth and insight. But after your snide comment above, I'm not going to pay you this complement.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

You sound like a father


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

compliments are for GIRLS!!!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_compliments are for GIRLS!!!

You! Why I ought to! You are so mean! Wait for till your mother gets home!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

I'm going to work now, y'all be good until I get home, y'hear?











_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 4:18 PM 12-12-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

^^ im in that photo... suckkkas


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm always the only small-wing. That means I'm the only one _under_compensating.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm always the only small-wing. That means I'm the only one _under_compensating.










Zender FTW!


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

I vacuumed and cleaned out the Rocco today. Almost ready for Cincy, woooooo!
And now, for no reason at all, a pic of me in my bus:


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*

im going to rip a hole in my oil pan this year


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (loud wagen)*


_Quote »_Snow showers early will transition to a steadier, sometimes heavy, snow. Cold. High around 25F. Winds SE at 5 to 10 mph. Snow accumulating 6 to 10 inches.

And I have to drive 300 miles tomorrow... Anyone gonna be around NEPA/NNJ tomorrow in case I get stuck?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (loud wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loud wagen* »_im going to rip a hole in my oil pan this year









lower vehicles use center lane, raised manhole covers


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Scirocko)*

I'm here sorta near. IM sent.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_What I was about to say was.......That since you started posting from the Mac, your post are significantly better. Showing more depth and insight. But after your snide comment above, I'm not going to pay you this complement.

Don't worry Jeff, jealousy is such an ugly, ugly thing.
Everyone loves a clean white 16v.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Scirocko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocko* »_
And I have to drive 300 miles tomorrow... Anyone gonna be around NEPA/NNJ tomorrow in case I get stuck?









IM sent.
Take your time. Slow and steady...leave lots of room for stopping. Understeer is a bitch.
Yada yada


----------



## BornToHula767 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (Scirocko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocko* »_
And I have to drive 300 miles tomorrow... Anyone gonna be around NEPA/NNJ tomorrow in case I get stuck?









yeh,i live in NE PA,gimme a holla if you get stuck anywheres.
IM Sent


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Raulito and I went to Home Depot today in his Scirocco:









Here's what we got:
For Raul:
five 50lb bags of salt (250lbs of salt!!)
Ice scraper
For Timob:
In-sink-erator garbage disposal
All kinds of 1 1/2" PVC drain pipes, and an S-trap
solvent welding stuff, putty, joint compound, solder, flux
copper pipe, elbows, Ts
Brasscraft 1/4 turn ball valves and flex hoses
Gas range hookup kit


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Here's what we got:
For Raul:
five 50lb bags of salt (250lbs of salt!!)
Ice scraper
For Timob:
In-sink-erator garbage disposal
All kinds of 1 1/2" PVC drain pipes, and an S-trap
solvent welding stuff, putty, joint compound, solder, flux
copper pipe, elbows, Ts
Brasscraft 1/4 turn ball valves and flex hoses
Gas range hookup kit


so you are making the worlds most badass icemelter?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Alright, I'm back. Let the whoring...continue!!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

mesa home also


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
so you are making the worlds most badass icemelter?

LOL that would be AWESOME!! You guys wanna coem defrost Iowa??


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

TIMOB!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Damn Orioles just traded Tejada.


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
lower vehicles use center lane, raised manhole covers









raised isnt the word for them


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (loud wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loud wagen* »_
raised isnt the word for them

memories


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Damn Orioles just traded Tejada.









for who?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
for who?

A whole bunch of nobodies


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

it's a 16v, without all the problems of a 16v!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Dat's a LOT of kias. I HAD BETTER SEE LESS NEXT YEAR!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
A whole bunch of nobodies


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









Ramen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

DUCKS
http://youtube.com/watch?v=fRxXuxUf188


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Dat's a LOT of kias. I HAD BETTER SEE LESS NEXT YEAR!










Timbo has spoken!
The monster is gonna be ready for Cincy.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Timbo has spoken!
The monster is gonna be ready for Cincy.









I know it will be! But will you do the Megasquirt by then?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

ouch


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

tragic


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

more ducks
http://youtube.com/watch?v=_FH...lated


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I know it will be! But will you do the Megasquirt by then?









I doubt I'll have the time. CIS for Cincy.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_ouch


ouch indeed
edit for ownage










_Modified by frd206 at 12:05 AM 12-13-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

ouch what?
The guy has plenty of $$$


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

very very expensive ouch


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_ouch

















Ill have to make sure to get carfax when Im looking for my Veyron next month to make sure its not that one.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_ouch what?

check my post on previous page


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_ouch

















that ouch


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*

Whichever Veyron you buy, bring the Scirocco to Cincy. Timbo said so.


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Whichever Veyron you buy, bring the Scirocco to Cincy. Timbo said so.

Im only getting it to drive in the winter.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_
Ill have to make sure to get carfax when Im looking for my Veyron next month to make sure its not that one.

always a good call...people do all sorts of stuff to those timgs...flood damage, fire damage, shady leases. damn shame what this world has come to


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_DUCKS
http://youtube.com/watch?v=fRxXuxUf188

f'n awesome.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
f'n awesome.

i was waiting for you to show up
the other one is good too


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

This thread has been a little slow tonight.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Wake up, people!! This is a CINCY thread!!









Yeah. Sunscreen, grass, a hot dog from sciroccojim's grill. Tech procedures in the background.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (loud wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loud wagen* »_im going to rip a hole in my oil pan this year









Measure your ride height in oil pans!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_it's a 16v, without all the problems of a 16v!

















16V on MegaSquirt?! I want! Quick, someone hand me a fuel rail!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_This thread has been a little slow tonight.

We need to pick up the pace people. The fat man is gonna be here in 11 days and I predicted 100 pages by then. P-Chop, P-Chop!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Cincypics!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i was waiting for you to show up
the other one is good too

Raver ducks? A little amusing, too bad I ran out of X though. Would have been much better.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Cincypics!









I so can't wait to see this car in person


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Raver ducks? A little amusing, too bad I ran out of X though. Would have been much better.

sorry greg. i can get you some easy up here if you really want it.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*









+








can it be done?!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_








+








can it be done?!

what are you doing? you have lost your mind


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

2 piece ronal bears?
I bet you could do it for about 4 dollars in supplies.
get a bunch of tiny buttons and a bottle of glue, and you've got yourself a party!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
I so can't wait to see this car in person
















Timob's car has come a LONG way (both literally and figuratively) in the past few years. I just wish he would fix the damned lower valence!








Brendan


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
I just wish he would fix the damned lower valence!








Brendan

I swear - that's the only thing on my to-do list for cincy!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_2 piece ronal bears?
I bet you could do it for about 4 dollars in supplies.
get a bunch of tiny buttons and a bottle of glue, and you've got yourself a party!

quote just went out.....


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (mr lee)*

as my kids say, "are we there yet?"


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_as my kids say, "are we there yet?"









no. and ill turn this car right around if you ask me again


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
no. and ill turn this car right around if you ask me again









I gotta go peee! Reeeaaal bad.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm amazed we've been on the same page for 16 hours!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I'm amazed we've been on the same page for 16 hours!

kinda slow in here.
hows the car starting issues going greg?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
kinda slow in here.
hows the car starting issues going greg?

The same. Won't start with the key, starter clicks like it's a dead battery. Volts gauge shows 11ish...
But it starts just fine with a screwdriver jumping the starter motor.
Actually, just about an hour ago it fired *right* up, only turned over 2 times before catching.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

ha. well, its a sciorcco, so the screwdriver....erm, key, is always in the car, right?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Yeah, but look how sleek my prius rear wiper is compared to all the rest









_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm always the only small-wing. That means I'm the only one _under_compensating.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_ha. well, its a sciorcco, so the screwdriver....erm, key, is always in the car, right?

Uh.....
It's currently a pita because you'd better start the car in Neutral if you're doing it that way. And my parking brake isn't hooked up currently.







Gotta do it on level ground


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Yeah, but look how sleek my prius rear wiper is compared to all the rest











what a good use for a prius!!















edit rocco pic ownage:










_Modified by Morio at 3:27 PM 12-13-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*

Nice pic!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I swear - that's the only thing on my to-do list for cincy!









Muahahahaha! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Brendan


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Uh.....
It's currently a pita because you'd better start the car in Neutral if you're doing it that way. And my parking brake isn't hooked up currently.







Gotta do it on level ground









sounds awesome. atleast you have all your gears....a buddy of mine has a car when he got it, no reverse and no ebrake... had to park it on a hill rocked against 1st and hope it held


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Uh.....
It's currently a pita because you'd better start the car in Neutral if you're doing it that way. And my parking brake isn't hooked up currently.







Gotta do it on level ground









Wheel chocks? a.k.a. piece of firewood?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Wheel chocks? a.k.a. piece of firewood?









The car needs gas, and my gas station of choice has a sloped parking lot. The idea has occured to me!
Or, I could just fix the starter and parking brake. To that end, I ordered new E-brake cables about half an hour ago.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

i took my sunroof out last night..... it's broken


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i took my sunroof out last night..... it's broken









A2 sunroofs fit. They don't tilt, but the mechanism is dead butt simple and they don't break.
Worked for me instead of fiddle farting around trying to find worn out parts in the junkyard to replace the NLA broken parts.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i took my sunroof out last night..... it's broken









mines been broken since i bought mine. no crank, apparently the PO 'sealed it so i wouldnt leak anymore'
my guess....caulk and/or jbweld
i want to cut my roof out and get a flat roof, or get a glass one that just tilts, but im pretty sure that would leak like a mofo.
mines all scuffed to hell and dosnt open, but hey, its like the only seal that dosnt leak, so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i guess


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Dat's a LOT of kias. I HAD BETTER SEE LESS NEXT YEAR!

















I agree 100% Timob. FAR too many Kias.
Maybe if we made Kia parking not so convenient? Like a mile up the road or something?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I agree 100% Timob. FAR too many Kias.
Maybe if we made Kia parking not so convenient? Like a mile up the road or something?









we could make them park up the road, and then make them wait for a scheduled bus to pick them up and drop them off
everyone hates busses....it could be a honda bus too


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
A2 sunroofs fit. They don't tilt, but the mechanism is dead butt simple and they don't break.
Worked for me instead of fiddle farting around trying to find worn out parts in the junkyard to replace the NLA broken parts.

i kinda like the tilt.... but if it's really gonna be a bitch to get done, i might as well do it right.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
we could make them park up the road, and then make them wait for a scheduled bus to pick them up and drop them off
everyone hates busses....it could be a honda bus too









you really think we're gonna let a honda on the grounds


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
you really think we're gonna let a honda on the grounds









it can pull up at the gate, around the corner, out of sight.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_...is dead butt simple.....

I swear Dan, you use the weirdest terms I've ever heard. First it was broke dick, now dead butt, what's next?


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

this page needs pictures of Sciroccos at Cincy








look almost no Kias


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I agree 100% Timob. FAR too many Kias.
Maybe if we made Kia parking not so convenient? Like a mile up the road or something?









Don't blame me. 7 Cincys I think? And I've brought 9 Sciroccos. (Figure out THAT trick eh?







) And no Kia. I DID "show Klaus the Kia" before Cincy this year though, just to get him to smarten up. Seems to have worked. Not like I live next door either, but my Roccs can autopilot to Mecca easily now. Live the adventure, drive your Rocco! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Proof that Marc actually owns a Scirocco:

















The scary thing is the car was in storage from 2000 to 2007.








It needed a motor, and I did not have the time for the swap.








Too busy fixing the house and the now gone Slegato.








Now I have a rebuilt transmission waiting for install next spring. MS will be coming along this summer as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Found some old film prints of when I bought the car too, back in 1994.
Anyhoo, thanks for the nice pic Timbo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_this page needs pictures of Sciroccos at Cincy








look almost no Kias










Mmm, tasty mk2 GLI over there...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_

Mmm, tasty mk2 GLI over there...

this is not the kia thread.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
this is not the kia thread.









This is not a jelly donught.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
This is not a jelly donught.

ich bin ein Berliner?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

The Timob requres more sciroccos!! More sciroccos at Cincy!!

You don't want to piss off the Daun!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_The Timob requres more sciroccos!! More sciroccos at Cincy!!

You don't want to piss off the Daun!

















We've got the Timob.... with Don Daun, Consigliere G-rocco......


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
We've got the Timob.... with Don Daun, Consigliere G-rocco......

And me. But I'm just a Wise Guy.








Or, whatever the mob equivalent of Accountant is.
MOAR CINCY PICS!


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

I'm alive! I'M ALIVEEE!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
And me. But I'm just a Wise Guy.








Or, whatever the mob equivalent of Accountant is.


And though I'd like to be the sexy love interest, I'll get cast as Momma. Don't mess with Momma. Now who wants some nice lasagne?








Okay, maybe a crappy scan/further computer degraded version of a nice silver image?
There ya go. Just imagine driving in the lane...











_Modified by punchbug at 1:48 PM 12-14-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Look at all the Cincytents!


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I swear Dan, you use the weirdest terms I've ever heard. First it was broke dick, now dead butt, what's next?










Fiddle farting didn't pique your interest?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_

Fiddle farting didn't pique your interest?









It is the snack food of choice in Dan's Gargae!








Ph wait... fiddle faddle is _different_ from fiddle faddle.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
And me. But I'm just a Wise Guy.








Or, whatever the mob equivalent of Accountant is.


Yous guise better stop crashing the bosses lincolns into stuff, we're loosing to much dough payin' ta fix ish out of our profits!
Edit: owned!










_Modified by G-rocco at 9:23 AM 12-14-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

One more...








BAH! PAGE STOLEN










_Modified by timbo2132 at 9:23 AM 12-14-2007_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*









Cincy 2007. Step out of the car.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Mmm, tasty mk2 GLI over there...

Actually IIRC, that was not a GLI. That was a Canadian-only '88 Jetta Slalom. The Canadians got several cool special-edition cars that year, I think to commemorate the winter Olympics or something?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

know whats ridiculous about that pic? Look at all that wheel gap in the front. Look how little there is in the rear


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_know whats ridiculous about that pic? Look at all that wheel gap in the front. Look how little there is in the rear









Too numerous to count? Don't you remember, you had not yet disposed of Rosie O'Donnell's body when that picture was taken.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_know whats ridiculous about that pic? Look at all that wheel gap in the front. Look how little there is in the rear









Got a lot of junk in the trunk?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I blame Mike Bee. He only sells the finest intact dead hookers.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I blame Mike Bee. He only sells the finest intact dead hookers.

hes got a leg up on me then, im just a parts warehouse


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

warehouse? whorehouse?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_warehouse? whorehouse?

tomayeto, tomato


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
tomayeto, tomato

Oh no, not another run on this crap.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Oh no, not another run on this crap.









The scirocco forum is cyclical. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

how about now...... "are we there yet"


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_how about now...... "are we there yet"
















What about now??


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
What about now??









...and the kids are in the back screaming.








NOT NOW DAMNIT


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
tomayeto, tomato

Tap, whack, quack


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:46 PM 12-14-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_know whats ridiculous about that pic? Look at all that wheel gap in the front. Look how little there is in the rear









Heavy Martini kit in the trunk. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

oh I'm grillin' some brat this year!! frreal








^ timob and bee representin'


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

aaand some whore action


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

where is everyone


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_where is everyone

















dunno, but hey, i found a store for juvenile delinquents here in nyc and though of you.
sells spary paint, fat and thin caps...basically fourthehardway.com in brick and mortar


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_where is everyone









hi.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_where is everyone

















They are all gone!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
hi.

hey


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
hey









what's crackin'?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
hi.

_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
hey









_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
what's crackin'?

the cincy thread: who needs PM?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
what's crackin'?

It's actually, "what's crackalackin'?"


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Yous guise better stop crashing the bosses lincolns into stuff, we're loosing to much dough payin' ta fix ish out of our profits!


Yeah, if we have one more out of pocket settlement, I'm gonna have to get all GAAP on your FASB! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
dunno, but hey, i found a store for juvenile delinquents here in nyc and though of you.
sells spary paint, fat and thin caps...basically fourthehardway.com in brick and mortar

whoah... little nude action on the link. nsfw.. .glad my boss wasn't around.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
whoah... little nude action on the link. nsfw.. .glad my boss wasn't around.









Headline:
Man fired from work, blames it on off topic threads


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
whoah... little nude action on the link. nsfw.. .glad my boss wasn't around.









you are the one who posted about that jive originally....not my fault if you get run over by your own avalance


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









That's not funny... why would you bring that in here? killin' the mood... sheesh.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re:*

I don't know why, but when I saw this, I immediately knew it needed to be in the Cincy thread.
















edit: yeah, I think I'll just leave that as my page 0wnage picture










_Modified by MK1roccin77 at 11:10 AM 12-14-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

i'll slap your face with that dirty mouth


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

See what happens when you mess with the Timob?

_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_See what happens when you mess with the Timob?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_See what happens when you mess with the Timob?












_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:38 PM 12-14-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

what, you get a cat to levitate?
Very random picture, Marc


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Very random picture, Marc
 








Ok, I'll stay on topic here.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

hmmmmmm.... I wonder if I have time to respray before cincy


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*

should only take a few hours, i think you'll make it


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

i wish i could do a respray. im too early in the process right now to do a proper one. i know my hood will be rattle canned before cincy, its just a matter of wether i go nuts on the rest of the car


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I want a re-spray....
Mmm.. mars red!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_should only take a few hours, i think you'll make it


lol....if only I was that handy with body work


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I want a re-spray....
Mmm.. mars red!

http://www.why-is-the-sky-blue...d.jpg


----------



## vwnuts57 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Morio)*

mmm,striped kitty headliner material! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
http://www.why-is-the-sky-blue...d.jpg









No, this Mars Red...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








No, this Mars Red...









It always makes me sad when I see this car.

Because it is not in my garage.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Marc, what's the et on those wheels?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
The scirocco forum is cyclical. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Like these guys:

When are they due to invade Cincy again anyway?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Marc, what's the et on those wheels?

Don't know...
Car is in storage, blah blah blah http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

OZ Racing on the Lip with MSW center caps????


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

OMG!!! this thread is about.... what?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_OZ Racing on the Lip with MSW center caps????

yup


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_OMG!!! this thread is about.... *quack*? 
























fixed


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_OZ Racing on the Lip with MSW center caps????

msw by oz racing....i love when one company goes by like 8 different names because they wont make a proper set of staggerd wheels. go to company a for 7" wide wheels, go to company b for 8"s, and go to company z for the centercaps you really wanted.
do not pass go, give us the $200


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_

Fiddle farting didn't pique your interest?









No, my Dad says that all the time. I guess it's an old man thing.








_(Oh no he di'int!)_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
It always makes me sad when I see this car.
Because it is not in my garage.

Ha-_HA_! My thoughts, exactly.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Ha-_HA_! My thoughts, exactly.

Eh, buy your own.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

What the heck are you guys talking about?









Somebody tell me what I needs to fix up mah spoilers. Lots o hammers? welder? Vise grips from hell?


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

timob, hahahahahaha










_Modified by mrs lee at 5:22 PM 12-14-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_timob, *Mu*hahahahahaha









Fixed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Wooo, I've missed out on 76 pages of cincyness already, time to catch up


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Good luck with that.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Cincypic:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Cincypic:









Nice car!
We don't see the back end too often.
Owned http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 8:58 PM 12-14-2007_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Good luck with that.

Yeah, totally, guess I should just be there this year








Looking forward to it!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Be there or be square. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Be there or be square. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Roccos are square. So.....be square and be there?
Actually, I guess they're sorta wedgie squarish.


----------



## hamradio (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_









Why's there a camarobird in that pic?















Edit- fix pic


_Modified by hamradio at 6:08 PM 12-14-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Roccos are square. So.....be square and be there?
Actually, I guess they're sorta wedgie squarish. 

MK1s are round.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
MK1s are round.
















But Mk2s have a nice round ASS!! 
OH YEAH!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (hamradio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hamradio* »_
Why's there a camarobird in that pic?















Edit- fix pic

Because people from all walks of life love Sciroccos.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
But Mk2s have a nice round ASS!! 
OH YEAH!









So the truth comes out: the Timob loves a big ass.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (hamradio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hamradio* »_
Why's there a camarobird in that pic?

















Because that was the car my sister's boyfriend-of-the-month drove.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









Once in a while, I love aircooled too.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








Once in a while, I love aircooled too.

I believe the driver is trying to convey some sort of non-verbal message. I am not certain as to the exact translation.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
I believe the driver is trying to convey some sort of non-verbal message. I am not certain as to the exact translation.

It is too blurry to decipher I guess.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Wooo, I've missed out on 76 pages of cincyness already, time to catch up










_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Good luck with that.

Well, it's not exactly like htere's a ton of content. Lots of filler, outta be able to crank through 76 pages in an afternoon easy.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








Once in a while, I love aircooled too.

Doesn't look like aircooled loves you, though.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Well, it's not exactly like htere's a ton of content. Lots of filler, outta be able to crank through 76 pages in an afternoon easy.

True but by that time there might be _another_ 76 pages to go through


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Doesn't look like aircooled loves you, though.









Aircooled might have an attitude here.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_ 
Once in a while, I love aircooled too.

Marc! Only once in a while?
You should stop at the casa on the way to Cincy, see if then you can still say only "once in a while".


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*

That a flaming floorpan


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








Once in a while, I love aircooled too.

sexy. i want one


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_That a flaming floorpan









Yes sir, it is. That's because the car used to be owned by this guy







: http://youtube.com/watch?v=tx28N21MTr4
One more:


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

k no more ^^^


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

More


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

man this is a long thread!
hopefully the beast and me can get the bugs out.
luckily we're so close(80 mi or so)


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_man this is a long thread!
hopefully the beast and me can get the bugs out.
luckily we're so close(80 mi or so)


Cincy isn't until May 30th, dude. This bad boy is just getting warmed up.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

No more? I don;t think so. Here's MOAR, just because I took the time to find them:

Oh yeah, and one more, that's it from me for back to the roots:
 
Okay, I lie, I have one or two others that I'll parade out if I ever scan them.... 







(that is for Cholland, doesn't that emoticon just look like him?)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

OKay, I feel bad. So I'll balace that with some watercooled content, how's that?




Wheeeeee........that was fun!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

5 years of bent-spoilers!








2003:








2004: 








2005:








2006:








2007:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
sexy. i want one

You just need to find one in a barn and get to work. These ones are spoken for.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
This year I'm going to try and have a separate thread for all the truly important info such as hotel rooms / directions / etc so nobody has to go searching through 180+ pages to find what they need to know. 


I'm a little confused.... is this the 180+ page thread of Cincy info?
or will there be another thread.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_5 years of bent-spoilers!











See that? DON'T mess with the Timob. See what happens??? (And he LIKES that car, imagine if he was pissed off at something/someone







) Great documentary series of photos Timob http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Still waters have scary things under them.....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Awesome B&W pic there cath!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Yours have been mighty fine too, especially the duck on that red and green MkI







(Pg 75?). Who would put a red hood on a green car








Right about now, some secret program is sliding MtlMarc in for the "own" on the next page. HE can post as many pics as he like tho! (And Marc, did you take the attitude aircooler dude pic? What a great photo!)


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

If I have to go aircooled...








Squareback, or








914. Yummy.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

And this one, too!
(We all know this car, I'm sure...)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Awesome B&W pic there cath!

Cathy also took a similarly awesome pic of mine at cincy 2006








Yeah!! 
THE TIMOB OWNS THIS PAGE - YOU WILL ALL NOW PAY YOUR PAGE PROTECTION MONIES!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Here's 2 of my B&W automotive photography..


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_(And Marc, did you take the attitude aircooler dude pic? What a great photo!)

No, it ain't my picture.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
You just need to find one in a barn and get to work. These ones are spoken for.










Barn finds! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Very nice picture. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Look at this pic I took at H20 2006.
Mike just looks so damn happy!!









Good times!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
THE TIMOB OWNS THIS PAGE - YOU WILL ALL NOW PAY YOUR PAGE PROTECTION MONIES!



















_Modified by scirocco*joe at 11:11 AM 12-15-2007_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

OKay, one more: This IS cincy content, BTW, from 06.


----------



## mik3d (May 18, 2006)

does ginster drive from fla to cincy?


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (mik3d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mik3d* »_does ginster drive from fla to cincy?


Yes, I followed him up to Cincy earlier this year, traffic jam just outside of Atlanta ...
















I was in the Black Scirocco that is the corner of the 2nd photo


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_

Yes, I followed him up to Cincy earlier this year, traffic jam just outside of Atlanta ...

I was in the Black Scirocco that is the corner of the 2nd photo 

how long is that drive?


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
how long is that drive?

18 hours from Tampa to Cincy, 970 miles


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
18 hours from Tampa to Cincy, 970 miles

commitment. you guys do that trip in 1 day, or make a stop somewhere overnight?


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
commitment. you guys do that trip in 1 day, or make a stop somewhere overnight?

No overnight stop, left Tampa 8am on 5/31, met *ginster86roc* at 10am around Ocala, arrived at HolidayInn Wilmington,Ohio at 2am 6/1. 
Great fun, look forward to doing it again 2008


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

In 2005 - I did 1,192miles in one day







that was from Denver.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

thats intense. most ive done in a single day was like 15 hours.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

36 hours non-stop...
KC to Birmingham to South Beach


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_thats intense. most ive done in a single day was like 15 hours.

Yes we are







but it is worth it!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Washington, DC to Laramie, WY in one fell swoop, 1700 miles.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*









same with this thread


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_same with this thread

























Just won off of ebay for a buck a rack mounted UPS. It just needs batteries. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Shipping by bus from TO will be cheap. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 4:19 PM 12-15-2007_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

yeah cheap ebay stuff...i just got a quantum grill this morning

or best offer, liking that feature more and more.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Fraser when are you coming back to MD?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Fraser when are you coming back to MD?

back the 18th. next day i gotta drive up and back to nyc to move my sister out (going abroad to london next semester, shes at nyu too). then im off to hawaii on the 24th.
but ill be around md for a little bit from about the 6th to about the 14th


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Curves...


----------



## VWTattoo (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

PA Turnpike... Either towards Pittsburgh, or before route 72/ Lebanon exit. Nice shot!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I do not http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the PA turnpike.
TImbo, I think you're crazy for loving it.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Me http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the turnpike. It's sexy curves, and many tunnels, they are awesome.
You should respect the turnpike!









You know why I like it so much - there's barely any exits - meaning no merging traffic, not many jams - it's the true limited access highway - the original.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

no shoulder. only 2 lanes. Nasty divider in the middle.
There are better limited access roads out there!


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Rt17 from Binghamton to NYC or I-81 from Binghamton to 380/Scranton are my favorites so far. No cops ftw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

On the way to cincy, I do love I-68 and I-79. Wide, well paved, through the mountains, fast roads.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

ANY road on the way to Cincy is a good road. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I WILL post an appropriate image tomorrow...I promise. It's page 79, wonder what would work for THAT???? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by punchbug at 7:45 PM 12-15-2007_
OKay, there we go. A 79 for pg 79. This picture was taken on the way home from Cincy, but I'm smiling because I'm in my happy place eh? 

_Modified by punchbug at 7:51 PM 12-15-2007_


_Modified by punchbug at 11:29 AM 12-16-2007_


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ANY road on the way to Cincy is a good road. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I agree, one of the best parts of Cincy in the road trip there


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_On the way to cincy, I do love I-68 and I-79. Wide, well paved, through the mountains, fast roads.

So you can take off and leave everyone behind in the rain?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
So you can take off and leave everyone behind in the rain?









that was collin not greg


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
that was collin not greg

First it was Collin, then Nate, then Greg and you. All of a sudden I was all alone.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
So you can take off and leave everyone behind in the rain?









No, that would have been on the way home.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
No, that would have been on the way home.

Yeah and we took the turnpike on the way out, when sciroccojim was leaving everyone behind.








I'm just saying that it sucks trying to keep up when you absolutely can't speed because if you get a ticket you lose your license.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

AH, chris, when you're my age your insurance will drop, you won't have as many tickets, and you can keepup with the big dogs








My bad for breaking caravan ettique and loosing ya.
We did pretty good until we stopped at that Sheetz in W.VA though.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

ha on the cincy trip if I would have gotten pulled over I would have not only gotten a ticket but I would have gone straight to jail.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

the third commandment is Never be seen with cops. 
Take one for the Timob, Roger. Your time inside will not be forgotten.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_ha on the cincy trip if I would have gotten pulled over I would have not only gotten a ticket but I would have gone straight to jail.

How much longer?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

another month

_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
How much longer?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

I probably would have gone to jail too.... but for a whole nother reason


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

littering and......
littering and.......
littering and........


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I probably would have gone to jail too.... but for a whole nother reason









<----wishes Vortex had a wagging finger emoticon








Anyway, my insurance isn't really that crazy, but I still have that stupid provisional license so if you get 2 moving violations you lose your license for 30 days. In 4 years of driving, I've yet to be able to go the required 18 months without getting a moving violation. I can get my full license at the end of february.
Roger, what did you do in the first place?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

St. Paul, MN to Key West FL, strainght through 37 hrs, 1900 mi.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

one two may tickets for driving on a suspended license.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I do not http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the PA turnpike.
TImbo, I think you're crazy for loving it.

nj turnpike is much better








except stupid nj state troopers run x-band radar. who the hell does that? dirty jerz


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
<----wishes Vortex had a wagging finger emoticon








Anyway, my insurance isn't really that crazy, but I still have that stupid provisional license so if you get 2 moving violations you lose your license for 30 days. In 4 years of driving, I've yet to be able to go the required 18 months without getting a moving violation. I can get my full license at the end of february.
Roger, what did you do in the first place?

jeeze chris. that sucks.
i got my fist 2 tickets, kept postponing the court date till it was after my provisional date, then got the provisionals off about a week before court.
let me tell you how much fun i had explaining that 'a citation is not a conviction' to the mva employees.







got the provisionals off, and PBJ on the 2 tickets.BOOYA


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

ha I got a ticket on my way home in Wyoming, and the cop just laughed in my face and said I could fight it if I made it to Buffalo for my court appearance.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

Yo! 7 hours without a post?
WTF?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_Yo! 7 hours without a post?
WTF?

Alright, Dan, you asked for it...








Recognize anything?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

one more...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Alright, Dan, you asked for it...


Look at all those grimy, greasy handprints all over that clean transmission. Couldn't you have at least washed your hands before putting it in the car?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Alright, Dan, you asked for it...








Recognize anything?

I've got one on my kitchen floor, waiting for install. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I've got one on my kitchen floor, waiting for install. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Probably looks a lot like this:








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Paul for coordinating the Peloquin (for both of us!).


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Where is everyone today?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Test.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Test.

1-2


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
1-2

This thing on?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
This thing on?

I'm in mah house, building ur kitchenz


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I'm in mah house, building ur kitchenz

I'm in your credit cardz, sending me presentz. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Where is everyone today?

On the roof, hanging Xmas lights and cleaning the gutters.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Test.


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
1-2

Check it, check it, Microphone Checkit, the crowd went _wild_ when the laws came to rekon


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
On the roof, hanging Xmas lights and cleaning the gutters.

I'm about to go get the Christmas tree. I'll have to post pictures of it on top of the Mini.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Take the Scirocco. Take a picture. Become the December page in the 2009 calendar.
Edit: owned.










_Modified by G-rocco at 2:31 PM 12-16-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Yeah, I've been remodeling my kitchen. It's a 9'x8' square box of a tiny-ass kitchen.
I used to have a 20" gas stove (TINY), and rusted out single bowl POS sink, and some $20 30 year old cabinets that were rusting out. (like stuff fell out of the bottoms of them)
I ripped out the plaster, 4 floors (layers) and did drywall, plywood subfloor, Lifetime warranty vinyl 18" slate tiles, new electrical wiring including 4 new circuits, wiring to the panel, a new panel and breakers. Then I got cabinets and stuff from IKEA, and a GE oven from Lowes.
This wall used to have the 20" stove, a 12" cabinet, and the sink.








Scirocco content: Note my shop light - it kicks ass.
Look at dem drawers!








Went with 39" tall cabinets (instead of the usual 30") for more storage space...








This is a switched outlet in the top cabinet for counterlighting.








This is a MASSIVE burner that can boil stock-pots REALLY dang fast!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_Yo! 7 hours without a post?
WTF?

I edited the top of pg 79, does that count? (are we still ON pg 79? Edit: nope, we crawled onto pg 80)
I'll send pics from my morning when my camera warms up. Her ya go, it was snowy fun around here, got the skis out.

By contrast, my son was out all day on his brand new "fast"







150 hp/400 lbs, you do the math.



_Modified by punchbug at 3:20 PM 12-16-2007_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Looks great, Timbo! Post more pics of the progress when you get the chance.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
This is a MASSIVE burner that can boil stock-pots REALLY dang fast!


























that burner is AMAZING looking. my POS burner at school takes FOREVER to get anything going. i could warm up the building with that thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
dont burn the house down


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i could warm up the building with that thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
dont burn the house down









Actually, it works quite well for that. I got the kitchen from 50 degrees up to 75 in 10 minutes with it!







It puts out 16,000 BTUs most kitchen burners are 6000 BTUs or so.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Looks good Timbo. Did you make the gas connections yourself, or did you have to have the stove installed?
Seems like you're almost ready to tackle renovation of that garage behind the house - it's go so much potential!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Looks good Timbo. Did you make the gas connections yourself, or did you have to have the stove installed?
Seems like you're almost ready to tackle renovation of that garage behind the house - it's go so much potential!

Yep, I did the gas myself, the electrical, the drywall, the paint - everything!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

You're a better man than I Gunga Tim.
I've lived here for almost 3 years now and I can't even be bothered to figure out where those "mystery light switches" go. I've had a ceiling fan sitting here for over a year now and I haven't gotten any further than opening the box.
But I did add a 200 amp service to my shed within the first 6 mo. of living here, I gots my priorities.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
On the roof, hanging Xmas lights and cleaning the gutters.

Greg, again, get your mind out of the gutters.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Quick stop....I am writing my Final Exam on Political violence and Revolution.... You guys suck, and have too much time to post...... I have to write about the 4 waves of terrorism now..... later dorks..





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Nice job on the kitchen timbo! Looks like a million bucks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
But I did add a 200 amp service to my shed within the first 6 mo. of living here, I gots my priorities.


200 amps in a shed?
My whole apartment is on 30A TOTAL.
The entire house has 100A service!








Hence the gas stove - I don't have the power to run 220 around here


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Greg, again, get your mind out of the gutters.









It was my hands, man! I was wrist-deep in gutters!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
It was my hands, man! I was wrist-deep in gutters!

wrist deep would constitute the use of hands


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Where is everyone today?

I was working. Just got home.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

was out driving my rocco


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Shovelling and watching people get stuck on the street in front of the house. It took me 45 minutes to make the ~10 minute drive home this morning, in the Cherokee.
A car lit on fire down the street. The firefighters couldn't make it down the street, and the cops had to walk down from the main road. Maybe now they'll think about plowing the street...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_<snipy>
A car lit on fire down the street. <snip>

pictures?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
pictures?









none.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
none.









What the hell?







You're slipping Cholland. At least I added some up on the top of the page.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
What the hell?







You're slipping Cholland. At least I added some up on the top of the page. 

It's called a hangover, jeez.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*

You young-uns. And I suppose you thik I was abstaining all day Saturday too? As if...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
It's called a hangover, jeez.

Haha


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Paul for coordinating the Peloquin (for both of us!).

For sure, a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Paul, and a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Dan.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
It's called a hangover, jeez.

moderation...find that happy zone and ride it.








not that i know....not for another 6 days. just what i heard.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
moderation...find that happy zone and ride it.










Here's some moderation for ya.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Sweet....except for the stickers.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Sweet....except for the stickers.

the stickers make it EXTREME!!!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
the stickers make it EXTREME!!!!!









If you have to tell everyone that you're extreme, you're not extreme at all.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
If you have to tell everyone that you're extreme, you're not extreme at all.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Actually, that should read "Porshhh" since that's what the midlife crisis guys call it.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

The house is running on 100A, but this used to be a farm, I have 3 200A disconnects at the meter panel, one is for the house and the old feed to the shed, I used one of the others, it went to the old milk house, for the 200A in the shed and the other one isn't connected to anything right now.
Oh, yeah, my shed is 45' x 80' with 12' walls.


_Modified by tmechanic at 6:57 PM 12-16-2007_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Actually, that should read "Porshhh" since that's what the midlife crisis guys call it.

true, i didnt make the picture, flagrantly stolen from google images


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
If you have to tell everyone that you're extreme, you're not extreme at all.

Haha, true.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*
















wned Page 81. 1981 Scirocco









_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 8:13 PM 12-16-2007_


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 3:35 PM 12-17-2007_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

did you seriously double post, and quote yourself, for page ownage?
edit, saw the change...still shameful


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*








^^


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*








WNED


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_







^^

i can spot my own kind, i have no shame, i just point it out.
and when this page originally popped up, it was def a picture of that EXTREME scirocco...which you posted....and quoted


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_







WNED









Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_















wned
_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 8:13 PM 12-16-2007_

What's the story behind this one?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i can spot my own kind, i have no shame, i just point it out.

WHORE!!!!!!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

rob what's the final decision on your wheel choice for Max?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

I hate decorating trees!







I have posts to whore, I don't have time for this.








Seriously, I haven't been able to get into the Christmas spirit since I started working a few years ago. The rude and stupid people combined with listening to Christmas music before Thanksgiving have soured the entire thing for me.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
wrist deep would constitute the use of hands









He said to get my head out of the gutter.
I was sayin' my mind wasn't in the gutter, my hands were.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_was out driving my rocco

Where's ya go?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

just up down 270, gaithersburg, germantown


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

SCIROCCO
SCIROCCO
SCIROCCO








SCIROCCO
SCIROCCO
SCIROCCO
SCIROCCO
SCIROCCO
SCIROCCO
SCIROCCO
SCIROCCO
SCIROCCO
SCIROCCO
SCIROCCO
SCIROCCO
SCIROCCO
SCIROCCO
SCIROCCO
SCIROCCO
SCIROCCO


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Is it June yet?


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Is it June yet?









I wish it was








then again, I won't have the Scirocco I'm taking to Cincy until next Saturday


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
I wish it was








then again, I won't have the Scirocco I'm taking to Cincy until next Saturday









Are you having it shipped or are you driving it back?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_man this is a long thread!

Yeah, it's mostly like the Cincy event itself, only online.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Yeah, it's mostly like the Cincy event itself, only online.


If only Cincy lasted as long as this thread does....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_









Wow....
A pic from the first-ever pre-Cincy "Cincy." That's my red 16v in the middle there. Kim (of the Ronal Bears fame) is on the left end, with Greg Davis (driversfound.com) next to her. The silver Mk 1 with the 17s is still around, Colin still owns it. Now running a 1.8t.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Wow....
A pic from the first-ever pre-Cincy "Cincy." That's my red 16v in the middle there. Kim (of the Ronal Bears fame) is on the left end, with Greg Davis (driversfound.com) next to her. The silver Mk 1 with the 17s is still around, Colin still owns it. Now running a 1.8t.


google images ftw


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Are you having it shipped or are you driving it back?

Driving this Scirocco from San Jose,Ca to Tampa,Fl


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
Driving this Scirocco from San Jose,Ca to Tampa,Fl

















More picture!!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
More picture!!

this is the best one I have at present, car is currently at my parents house waiting for me
















found it on the San Francisco Craigslist in late Aug., had *Zender* look at it and negotiate the purchase it for me


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Looks real nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

thanks Chris


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

super clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (mr lee)*

can't sleep bump!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
If only Cincy lasted as long as this thread does....

X2, or X53 even...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
Driving this Scirocco from San Jose,Ca to Tampa,Fl

















See, further proof that we are all stark raving lunatics.







(Seriously, what sane person drives an unknown 20 year old car that far??







To qualify that, I did that with my two Ohio cars, but that's only 7-8 hours. Just as insane though) I envy you the adventure, it should be a great trip! Now, of course, I'm curious, any "word" on that other (Indiana red/boosted) west coast car? Awful quiet....maybe someone won the lottery and generously is having it shipped to my driveway.







What a secret Santa gift THAT would be







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ) Seriously, there are two newly sold MkI Callaways drifting about out there and NO NEWS on either one???? If I wasn't already a stark raving lunatic, that could send me over the edge!!! Throw me a bone here people! A pictue, something, anything...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Seriously, there are two newly sold MkI Callaways drifting about out there and NO NEWS on either one???? If I wasn't already a stark raving lunatic, that could send me over the edge!!! Throw me a bone here people! A pictue, something, anything...

I know the exact whereabouts of one of them.....








Origin: Loveland, CO 
Destination: Bristol, PA 
Pickup Date: 12/12/2007 
Estimated Time of Arrival: 1/2/2008 
Disposition: To Be Loaded 
Current Location: Aurora, CO 
Customer Received Date: 
Vehicle Type: 1980 Volkswagen Scirocco 

Note that I used to live in Aurora, CO - I know the exact place that car is waiting. MUAHAHHAHAAHHA!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Well, spy shots??? Pitter patter!!! When's the last time we had spy shots on a REAL Scirocco????


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

My cable and internet went out lastnight in a windstorm.
It seriously put a dent in my posting, but I'm back now


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I know the exact whereabouts of one of them.....








Origin: Loveland, CO 
*Destination: Bristol, PA* 
Pickup Date: 12/12/2007 
Estimated Time of Arrival: 1/2/2008 
Disposition: To Be Loaded 
Current Location: Aurora, CO 
Customer Received Date: 
Vehicle Type: 1980 Volkswagen Scirocco 

Note that I used to live in Aurora, CO - I know the exact place that car is waiting. MUAHAHHAHAAHHA!

I live like 5 minutes from Bristol. I will gladly pick the car up and get it to you as soon as I am done with it (read never).


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*









More like teaser shots!!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
More like teaser shots!!









Big fan of jello shots, or Tequila shots, or Jagermeister shotts, oooorr whicksee shotZ, ro bodke whots, orrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr orrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr









drunken ownage!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Her e are the post-whore standings as of now.
I've managed to remain in the big three!
frd206 420 
Mtl-Marc 260 
G-rocco 254 
mr lee 214 
16VScirrocco88 208 
MK1roccin77 196 
timbo2132 145 
Chris16vRocco 126 
scirocco*joe 117 
bigtavo 95 

Who'se keeping track of page ownage again?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

damn... I am completely out of the running!!!















oh well......


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Her e are the post-whore standings as of now.
I've managed to remain in the big three!
frd206 420 
Mtl-Marc 260 
G-rocco 254 
mr lee 214 
16VScirrocco88 208 
MK1roccin77 196 
timbo2132 145 
Chris16vRocco 126 
scirocco*joe 117 
bigtavo 95 

Who'se keeping track of page ownage again?

Was this talley taken before or after my last post? I need to know.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Her e are the post-whore standings as of now.
I've managed to remain in the big three!
frd206 420 


420. ha. if i smoked, this would be momentious


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_









Michael, does your mom know you are scanning pictures from the family photo album? Your first day of school? I am speechless.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_










simply stunning!!!


----------



## ukrocc (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
What's the story behind this one?


it's a guy on the scirocco register over here who got given a banger of a Rocco...
got it done up via sponsership deals and drove round as many hospitals in England in a 24 hour period that he could manage to raise money for Leukemia research.....
http://www.sciroccoregister.co...clock

the challenge was called Rocc around the Clock and i think he raised about 2 grand.....
Top Man... called Andy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by ukrocc at 8:37 AM 12-17-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ukrocc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ukrocc* »_

it's a guy on the scirocco register over here who got given a banger of a Rocco...
got it done up via sponsership deals and drove round as many hospitals in England in a 24 hour period that he could manage to raise money for Leukemia research.....
the challenge was called Rocc around the Clock and i think he raised about 2 grand.....
Top Man... called Andy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

learn something new everyday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (mr lee)*

talked to a friend of mine who does body work/paint today...... he seems optimistic on getting the job done for Cincy!!







So Steph may have a fresh coat or two of paint for this event!







now debating if I am going to keep the wing or go smooth


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_talked to a friend of mine who does body work/paint today...... he seems optimistic on getting the job done for Cincy!!







So Steph may have a fresh coat or two of paint for this event!







now debating if I am going to keep the wing or go smooth









I'd say wing it. But that's just me


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
I'd say wing it. But that's just me









don't ask me... you won't like the answer


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Zender FTW!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Zender FTW!

















Very nice.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
learn something new everyday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_My cable and internet went out lastnight in a windstorm.
It seriously put a dent in my posting, but I'm back now









Excuses, like plans, are for the _WEAK!_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

the last A2 in the familly will soon be going bye-bye..... 
All A1's baby!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_the last A2 in the familly will soon be going bye-bye..... 
All A1's baby! 

dont come moping around here saying you wish you didnt sell it, like you did around page 20-something....so like 2 weeks ago


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Was this talley taken before or after my last post? I need to know.

After... but now it's more since there are some other posts...

_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
420. ha. if i smoked, this would be momentious

Now's the perfect time to start a new hobby! Classes are done, you're about to go on holiday
And if not for you, for all the other schmokers out there!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

We are getting low on these.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









whoa


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Weirdest color evar.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Now's the perfect time to start a new hobby! Classes are done, you're about to go on holiday
And if not for you, for all the other schmokers out there!

classes are done, but got a final tommorrow at 12
THEN IM DONE


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Sorry, not mine.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*




































_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 3:34 PM 12-17-2007_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

















i dont know how i feel about that grill.
i have one, and ran it for a bit, might go back to it at some point (dont know how wedded i am to single euros), but i just dont like how they look if they arent on a black scirocco....color matched makes the front look washed out, black on another color car, it looks like a sore thumb.
anyone want to prove me wrong?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Owned. Page '83, my '83









_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:47 PM 12-17-2007_


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 3:33 PM 12-17-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

^^ no


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_ 









the angry egg is the best part of that car


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

if I posted 24 hours a day / non stop (every 40 seconds), it would take me over 5 days 12 hours to catch the leader.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









<drool>


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_if I posted 24 hours a day / non stop (every 40 seconds), it would take me over 5 days 12 hours to catch the leader. 

That's if he has no access to a computer for five days, or else it would take you much longer.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
<drool>

I figured that when I posted this one.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*











_Modified by bigtavo at 3:10 PM 12-17-2007_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
That's if he has no access to a computer for five days, or else it would take you much longer.









this is true....i think im gonna start slacking though.
Original: [left for humor]im done with the semester tomorrow, and i dont get on vortex nearly as much when im home becuase im usually wrenching on the car, with the lady friend
edit: im done with the semester tomorrow, and i dont get on vortex nearly as much when im home becuase im usually wrenching on the car /*or* with the lady friend


_Modified by frd206 at 3:18 PM 12-17-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
this is true....i think im gonna start slacking though.
im done with the semester tomorrow, and i dont get on vortex nearly as much when im home becuase im usually wrenching on the car, with the lady friend

Just be careful not to wrench on the lady friend. THey usually don't take too well to that.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Just be careful not to wrench on the lady friend. THey usually don't take too well to that.









that was meant to be a slash between garage and with the lady friend
woops


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
that was meant to be a slash between garage and with the lady friend
woops









Suuuuuuuure it was.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Just be careful not to wrench on the lady friend. THey usually don't take too well to that.









Leave the wrenches in the garage.








Page 84 http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
We've got a 1984 Scirocco here!









_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 3:27 PM 12-17-2007_


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 3:30 PM 12-17-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Good grief. marc is a page owning machine.
Although, at cincy's apst there has been talk of having 'beer wenches'. Which is similar but different from wrenches.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Good grief. marc is a page owning machine.

 
I think I went nut a bit on the last page. I'll go out and shovel a bit now to work me an appetite and a thirst







for later this evening. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_









yum yum yum


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Good grief. marc is a page owning machine.
Although, at cincy's apst there has been talk of having 'beer wenches'. Which is similar but different from wrenches.

A beer wench








beer wrench








A beer wench/wrench











_Modified by bigtavo at 3:57 PM 12-17-2007_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

^^^
thank you for the clarification


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_









You motorboatin sonofabitch!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
A beer wench










The art teacher from my school was once a St. Pauli Girl


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Craftsman Beer Wrench. (I have one in my garage, it traveled with me to cincy, even though the beer I brought was twist off


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
The art teacher from my school was once a St. Pauli Girl









wow. thats awesome. was she one of the hair-up or hair-down saint pauli girls...becuase the hair down ones ususally look like ....umm...53 times better than the hair ups
unless you like that whole ptincess lea look some of them get going on


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
wow. thats awesome. was she one of the hair-up or hair-down saint pauli girls...becuase the hair down ones ususally look like ....umm...53 times better than the hair ups
unless you like that whole ptincess lea look some of them get going on

Good question. I think hair down.
She did it after she had her first child, to prove to herself that she still had it goin' on, as they say. So - her oldest is mid-30's so it was back in the 70's.
However, she still looks good for being, as they say, a woman of a certain age.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Good question. I think hair down.
She did it after she had her first child, to prove to herself that she still had it goin' on, as they say. So - her oldest is mid-30's so it was back in the 70's.
However, she still looks good for being, as they say, a woman of a certain age.

true. still a fun story to tell your friends.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Excuses, like plans, *(as cathy would say)* are for the _WEAK!_

Fixed that.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Good grief. marc is a page owning machine.
Although, at cincy's past there has been talk of having 'beer wenches'. Which is similar but different from wrenches.

I have served as beer wench and crank wench on many occasions. Not to be confused with cranky wench, or the wrench on the crank. Or crank as in some addictive substance. Maybe I should stick to beer wench, (so much easier to define), though tonight I may end up being both wench variants. But somebody better give me one of those Oktoberfest outfits if I'm gonna deliver beer. Or just give me beer. Hey, that's a great idea, beer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









I am strangely attracted to this rear fender...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

You just HAD to take that with the emergency parking sign in it!?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

40 minutes of no posts?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_









Dear Santa. I've been very very good. Anything you've heard about squealing tires and other automotive abuse was really the fault of the men in my family, not me. If this will not fit down the chimney, you can leave it in the driveway or in the garage with the other Sciroccos...







(damn I have a soft spot for yellow MkIs!! THAT is HAWT!!!)


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_









OMG thats butt ugly. I hope no one here owns it.
It looks like its in heat. Poor car


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_40 minutes of no posts?









I spent an hour and 10 minutes at the barbershop.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I spent an hour and 10 minutes at the barbershop.























do you have any hair left at that point







....my haircut took me like 15 minutes yesterday


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I spent an hour and 10 minutes at the barbershop.























Getting an haircut, or singing?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I spent an hour and 10 minutes at the barbershop.























It'll probably be about that long whenever I get around to going since I have really thick hair and I haven't had it cut in about 6 months.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Getting an haircut, or singing?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
do you have any hair left at that point







....my haircut took me like 15 minutes yesterday

I went for the full chest wax...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I went for the full chest wax...









i just threw up im my mouth a little bit


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Good thing I didn't mention the brazilian treatment they tried to talk me into


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Good thing I didn't mention the brazilian treatment they tried to talk me into









tried to talk you into...more like you tried to talk them into it.
10 minute haircut....one hour of greg telling the nice people 'really, it wont be THAT bad.'


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
tried to talk you into...more like you tried to talk them into it.
10 minute haircut....one hour of greg telling the nice people 'really, it wont be THAT bad.'









BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
tried to talk you into...more like you tried to talk them into it.
10 minute haircut....one hour of greg telling the nice people 'really, it wont be THAT bad.'









Lol.
On Mondays 'Ginny' opens at 5. I got there at 5.15 and like 6th in line. At 10 min a piece.... *sigh*
At least she has good magazines to read!
Scirocco content: My car is running again. I'm too embarased to admit what the problem was.
In the meantime I ordered some goodies for it; a new tt short shift, shifter relay lever, and a bushing kit. I can never seem to have a nice, slop-free shifting, so gonna replace all the stuff I've had trouble with in the past.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_On Mondays 'Ginny' opens at 5. I got there at 5.15 and like 6th in line. At 10 min a piece.... *sigh*
At least she has good magazines to read!

How many thousands of years old is "Ginny"?









_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Scirocco content: My car is running again. I'm too embarased to admit what the problem was.

Lemme guess.....a loose wire?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Scirocco content: My car is running again. I'm too embarased to admit what the problem was.
.

was the car out of gas?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_rob what's the final decision on your wheel choice for Max?

these pages move so quickly rob keeps missing my questions from Page 81


_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 8:38 PM 12-17-2007_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*



G-rocco said:


> Lol.
> On Mondays 'Ginny' opens at 5. I got there at 5.15 and like 6th in line. At 10 min a piece.... *sigh*
> At least she has good magazines to read!
> Scirocco content: My car is running again. I'm too embarased to admit what the problem was.
> ...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Scirocco content: My car is running again. I'm too embarased to admit what the problem was.


Allright, spill the beans Greg. What was the problem? 


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Marc you owned the page. Where are the pictures?
























WNED


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:40 PM 12-17-2007_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Allright, spill the beans Greg. What was the problem? 

Greg must be really easily embarrassed. He doesn't want anybody to see him looking goofy spread out on the hood of a car either.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

bastards you post ahead.....I keep writing my final exam 40% done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_bastards you post ahead.....I keep writing my final exam 40% done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

would probably go faster if you stopped writing it in spanglish


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
would probably go faster if you stopped writing it in spanglish


or jibberish


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

drunk posting from my company christmas party!! wooot... 
nothing like taking shots w/ the ceo


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Have fun with that!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_drunk posting from my company christmas party!! wooot... 
nothing like taking shots w/ the ceo









you iphonin' it up?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_drunk posting from my company christmas party!! wooot... 
nothing like taking shots w/ the ceo









Mr Lee!!!! Thanks for e-viting us all! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Better get down off that table and get that lampshade off your head!!! (you'll be glad tomorrow, trust me)










_Modified by punchbug at 3:01 AM 12-18-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_drunk posting from my company christmas party!! wooot... 
nothing like taking shots w/ the ceo


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Mmmmm.....cookies


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Marc you owned the page. Where are the pictures?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Marc you owned the page. Where are the pictures?
















none yet http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Done.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:40 PM 12-17-2007_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
would probably go faster if you stopped writing it in spanglish

You are one to talk....


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Nothin' better than an office christmas party. Ask me how I know.
Everybody here whose puked on their boss, raise your hand...








whoops.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Remember, kids. BOSCH is EVIL!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Also, Bosch owns Blaupunkt - so I now say that Blaupunkt is EVIL!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Also, Bosch owns Blaupunkt - so I now say that Blaupunkt is EVIL!!

and so sayeth timbo


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Bosch owns Dremel!! I OWN AN EVIL ROTARY TOOL!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

The EVIL coffee machine.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_drunk posting from my company christmas party!! wooot... 


Cool! Just had one o' them myself. It was carnival themed.
Check it:








































Skee Ball!
















Carnival food!
















Action!
















I even rode on the mechanical bull!








Did I mention that there were delicious alcoholic beverages?








Oh, and a Ferris Wheel.








Man, that was fun. Oh, and get this. I got a caricature, and the artist asked me what I like to do. I said, "I like cars. Working on them, looking at them, driving them. Not necessarily in that order."
Guess what pose she drew me in _without requesting it:_








The ubiquitous "in the engine bay" shot. I can't even make that up!
I want to go back to the party. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

I spy hot office-type chicks.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

i would have been on that skeeball like THAT was my job, eff the company, im gonna make my riches on skeeball
a boy can dream


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

That's awesome, Joe!
I just watched the movie "Big" last night. Eating the little tiny corn cobbs.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I spy hot office-type chicks.









Chris, I work for Urban Outfitters in their home office. All we have is hot chicks. Uber-hot chikas.
So much so, that I actually convinced one to date (and soon, marry) me. I don't know how, but I'm holding on tight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by scirocco*joe at 12:05 AM 12-18-2007_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Also, Bosch owns Blaupunkt - so I now say that Blaupunkt is EVIL!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_That's awesome, Joe!
I just watched the movie "Big" last night. Eating the little tiny corn cobbs.









Cool!








Carnivals! Silly string!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_

















The cool cup holder, offered as an option.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Chris, I work for Urban Outfitters in their home office. All we have is hot chicks. Uber-hot chikas.

I work at a place full of sweaty dudes with beards, so I'm unfamiliar with that concept.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I work at a place full of sweaty dudes with beards, so I'm unfamiliar with that concept.









joe wins


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
joe wins









Yeah but I bet he doesn't get a discount on parts


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Holy a lot of hair on this page. hair up/hair down/hair cuts/ chest hair ( and worse)...what of ducks? And greg, you KNOW you'll have to tell us...









Chest Hair! Hare?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
How many thousands of years old is "Ginny"?








Lemme guess.....a loose wire?

Ginny told me about her summer of '74 hippie road trip....
In a VW bus, naturally.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
was the car out of gas?









No. 








Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 8 seconds.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Joe, who is this fellow?








He looks like Tony Sinclair (Are you ready to tanqueray)'s younger brother, slightly less sucessful...
Are you ready to......
drink Miller Lite from a plastic cup?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_








The ubiquitous "in the engine bay" shot. I can't even make that up!
I want to go back to the party. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

That's a cool sketch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Yeah but I bet he doesn't get a discount on parts
















but he gets eye candy


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Remember, kids. BOSCH is EVIL!


I will say one thing for it, it knows its way to the door!

And about that office party Joe, like Holy crap! Ours was a fraction of our staff huddled in some guy's garage. (yeah, I'm serious) I stayed home and drank beer with the cat. And by all accounts I had a better time. Gotta love the perks of the public sector. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
That's a cool sketch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









It IS. Now I think you need to go out and get a green MkI 16V to go with it, just so it's more "authentic"







Looks to be aMkI 16V, doesn't it? Maybe Kolibri green, it's a nice colour!
Edit: Nah it must be an early one, maybe Viper green. THAT I could see you in, with lots of chrome.....and plaid seats.










_Modified by punchbug at 4:05 AM 12-18-2007_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Damn, I go away for 5 days and this thing grows by 25-30 pages then I am busy working and clearing snow for another 5 days and it does it again!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I missed the beer wench part, but if you have beer wench you also need a pretzel wench too...
http://www2.snapfish.com/share...=SALB
I hope this comes through, as I've never posted a pic on here.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Ok, I will try this again:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

ok, I guess I don't get how to post pics.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*









There you go.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Cool! Just had one o' them myself. It was carnival themed.
Check it:








































Skee Ball!
















Carnival food!
















Action!
















I even rode on the mechanical bull!








Did I mention that there were delicious alcoholic beverages?








Oh, and a Ferris Wheel.








Man, that was fun. Oh, and get this. I got a caricature, and the artist asked me what I like to do. I said, "I like cars. Working on them, looking at them, driving them. Not necessarily in that order."
Guess what pose she drew me in _without requesting it:_








The ubiquitous "in the engine bay" shot. I can't even make that up!
I want to go back to the party. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Where did you guys have the party? Was it at the Navy Yard?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

are those iphone pics joe ?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Chris, I work for Urban Outfitters in their home office. All we have is hot chicks. Uber-hot chikas.


I'm going there after work today to buy a jacket. I'll drop your name and see if it gets me a discount


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*

And in *Scirocco* news:
I dug mine out of the snow last night, which involved shovelling my way to the door and ripping the car cover (it was frozen to the ground







).
Its been sitting for about three weeks, waiting for a snow-less day, so I can swap wheel bearings/strut mounts/tie rod boots. Started up on the first try


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_








There you go.

I wonder. Where else is she hiding a pretzel?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

I know it's a repost but I love this pic:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

^^^^
im digging gold wheels more and more recently
might be time to bust out some rattle cans


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*



frd206might be time to bust out some rattle cans [IMG said:


> http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/tongue.gif[/IMG]


Do eeettttt!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I will say one thing for it, it knows its way to the door!



Showing no love for the CIS eh?








CIS ain't that bad, but MS is much better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
rob what's the final decision on your wheel choice for Max? 


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
these pages move so quickly rob keeps missing my questions from Page 81





_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 3:57 PM 12-18-2007_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I like evil plans http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I will say one thing for it, it knows its way to the door!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

whorin it up all over verizons network.
on the train back from ny now. finals done. time to get to work on my cars. project today:: 3000k fogs in the jetta, prep the touareg for the trip back to ny tomrrow to pick up my sister's stuff from her room, and of couse, look at allthe parts for the scirocco in my garage and scheme


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

hoping to complete the TT this coming weekend and then the work on the Scirocco will begin!!!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Yeah but I bet he doesn't get a discount on parts
















Except when I get the Ginster Discount. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Joe, who is this fellow?








He looks like Tony Sinclair (Are you ready to tanqueray)'s younger brother, slightly less sucessful...
Are you ready to......
drink Miller Lite from a plastic cup?

















He's actually a former intern of mine, now an Operations Coordinator for our IT group.
Oh, and it's Yards in that cup, not Miller Lite.
Pishaw.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_whorin it up all over verizons network.
on the train back from ny now. finals done. time to get to work on my cars. project today:: 3000k fogs in the jetta, prep the touareg for the trip back to ny tomrrow to pick up my sister's stuff from her room, and of couse, look at allthe parts for the scirocco in my garage and scheme









Don't forget to open your secret santa box!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Where did you guys have the party? Was it at the Navy Yard?

Yup. It was in this building, right by the river:

















_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_are those iphone pics joe ?

No, I brought my regular cammy. Canon SD550 Elph. Pretty good, decently portable, fairly indestructible.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
It IS. Now I think you need to go out and get a green MkI 16V to go with it, just so it's more "authentic"







Looks to be aMkI 16V, doesn't it? Maybe Kolibri green, it's a nice colour!
Edit: Nah it must be an early one, maybe Viper green. THAT I could see you in, with lots of chrome.....and plaid seats.










Now, THAT I can get down with. I've always liked Viper Green. Though, I keep trying to spend all of this money, and I don't know why.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Don't forget to open your secret santa box!

if its there....its gettin ripped open


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
if its there....its gettin ripped open









Thought you said it was already at home, under the tree?
Or maybe that was your shocks....


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re:*

Jeeze, I'm really falling behind on the whorage here


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (MK1roccin77)*

I'm so bored at work, I just figured something out. Before this thread, my posts/day count hovered right around 1. Now, it would take me a year and a half of not posting at all for it to fall back down to 1. It hasn't been entierly in this thread, but it has certainly helped!
So what's the head count for those going to Cincy so far?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_Jeeze, I'm really falling behind on the whorage here









As Pauly Senior would say.
Best get to gettin'!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
As Pauly Senior would say.
*Best get to gettin'!*

ok.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (MK1roccin77)*

This thread is 3 weeks old today. Happy 3 week aniversary, Cincy Thread!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (MK1roccin77)*

3 weeks and 86 pages!
Postin' on Mobile broadband from NJ!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_3 weeks and 86 pages!
Postin' on Mobile broadband from NJ!









That is pretty much the epitome of whoring.








edit for 0wnage:








yeah I'm a nerd.










_Modified by MK1roccin77 at 11:20 AM 12-18-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
That is pretty much the epitome of whoring.









Says page the 87 whore!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Says page the 87 whore!

I never denied that I was


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (timbo2132)*

My 87 for page 87.








Sciroccos pace the races, race the paces and haul the Christmas trees!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (MK1roccin77)*

post post post... 
move along nothing to see


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Sciroccos pace the races, race the paces and haul the Christmas trees!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_post post post... 
move along nothing to see

liar! I see scirocco's hauling xmas trees! Merry Christmahaunakwanzuka!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_










Ok, for those of us who haven't read or seen dune, why is this funny?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Thought you said it was already at home, under the tree?
Or maybe that was your shocks....









prob the shocks....im on the train home now. if theres a secret santa present there....all will know.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Ok, for those of us who haven't read or seen dune, why is this funny?

hahahah go rent the movie and come back to this page


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

cat + sock = funny 
dune or no dune


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Ok, for those of us who haven't read or seen dune, why is this funny?

Alas, I am reduced to associating with the unwashed masses, to think they have not even perused a classic masterpiece such as Dune. (sigh) How low have I sunk into the dregs of human society.








Besides, what's not funny about seeing a kitten wrapped in a towel like that.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_

Alas, I am reduced to associating with the unwashed masses, to think they have not even perused a classic masterpiece such as Dune. (sigh) How low have I sunk into the dregs of human society.








Besides, what's not funny about seeing a kitten wrapped in a towel like that.









Of course a kitten in a towel is funny. But I don't get the movie line reference...
And before you call me an unwashed mass, remember that I worked at Borders for 5 years and read an arseload of obscure books, I just never picked up anything from the 'Fantasy & Science fiction' section.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (G-rocco)*

you could probably get the general idea by looking up Dune and/or Sandworms on wikipedia.








I would highly highly (did I say highly) recomend reading the book, or at the very least renting the movie. Goes without saying though that the book is better. Almost as good as a cat wrapped in a towel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (MK1roccin77)*

can i just wrap my cat in a towel rather than read a book or watch a movie ?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_can i just wrap my cat in a towel rather than read a book or watch a movie ?

nope you have to watch the movie


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
That is pretty much the epitome of whoring.








edit for 0wnage:








yeah I'm a nerd.









_Modified by MK1roccin77 at 11:20 AM 12-18-2007_

Ohhhhh. It's a cat in a towel! My bad.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
nope you have to watch the movie


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
rob what's the final decision on your wheel choice for Max? 


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
these pages move so quickly rob keeps missing my questions from Page 81





_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 4:00 PM 12-18-2007_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









It's not that bad of a movie, besides it's not like there's anything worth watching on TV anyway.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: Re: (tmechanic)*









*I say it is a bad movie!*


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (bigtavo)*

Then read the book. No pictures.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (bigtavo)*

]









Yeah, those bullet proof plastic drawers must-of chafed something fierce.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

they probably don't breathe either. Get some UnderArmour, dude!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_post post post... 
move along nothing to see

You _could_ answer Roger's question already so he can stop posting reminders.







But then he'd have to find something else to post about to keep his whorage up.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
That is pretty much the epitome of whoring.









No, the epitome of whoring is buying a $1600 laptop and $70/month wireless internet just so you can post in the cincy thread.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
You _could_ answer Roger's question already so he can stop posting reminders.







But then he'd have to find something else to post about to keep his whorage up.

hahahahahahahha


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_^^^^
im digging gold wheels more and more recently
might be time to bust out some rattle cans









Did someone say gold wheels? Mmmmm. Gold wheels......


























_Modified by vwdaun at 5:03 PM 12-18-2007_


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Did someone say gold wheels? Mmmmm. Gold wheels......










_Modified by vwdaun at 5:03 PM 12-18-2007_

mmmm mk1 with louvers


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
mmmm mk1 with *duck*























Fixed.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
You _could_ answer Roger's question already so he can stop posting reminders.







But then he'd have to find something else to post about to keep his whorage up.

what question? The bear rims? I bought them already


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
rob what's the final decision on your wheel choice for Max?
 

_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
these pages move so quickly rob keeps missing my questions from Page 81

how many times do I have to quote myself


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_ 
how many times do I have to quote myself




53 times.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_ 
how many times do I have to quote myself



six times.... 
right now I'm looking at these. I made an offer and am waiting on a reply. As soon as Loud Wagon picks up the RSL's, these babies will be mine (hopefully)
15x9/15x8 BCW's


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*

those look nice


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

and I need 88 quotes
page ownage
and a pic of my 88 for page 88










_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 5:25 PM 12-18-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_and I need 88 quotes

for 88 pages on the block ... wut wut !


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_those look nice

they'll look even better polished.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*

maybe at cincy we can try a wheel swap, check out the different look of the wheels


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
they'll look even better polished.









I have my doubts about that. Polished/chrome 5 spokes look a little.....1993 to me, y'know? But we'll see. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

I got an 88 for ya:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (timbo2132)*

^^A public service announcement from the Timob.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I have my doubts about that. Polished/chrome 5 spokes look a little.....1993 to me, y'know? But we'll see. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm actually going for an 80's look... so we'll see


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I'm actually going for an 80's look... so we'll see









For an 80's look you need that grille with 10 headlights in it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
For an 80's look you need that grille with 10 headlights in it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









Exactly! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Showing no love for the CIS eh?








CIS ain't that bad, but MS is much better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

By the time CIS was in the basket, it had been running very well actually. It was the two awful years before that that I could have done without. Still have some CIS cars tho.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
six times.... 
right now I'm looking at these. I made an offer and am waiting on a reply. As soon as Loud Wagon picks up the RSL's, these babies will be mine (hopefully)
15x9/15x8 BCW's









dems sexay mr lee....porsche fix much lately?


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I got an 88 for ya:










Funny, they look like they are lifting a womans skirt.....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_
Funny, they look like they are lifting a womans skirt.....


They are - the only thing you see is naughtyparts!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_
Funny, they look like they are lifting a womans skirt.....

Peep Show.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

We were looking for bruises.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
dems sexay mr lee....porsche fix much lately?

just oem + http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but they arn't porsche wheels


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*

WHy are there so few christams rocco pics?
This is still pretty good though:








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (LastMartian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_WHy are there so few christams rocco pics?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Merry Christmas from Joe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (LastMartian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_WHy are there so few christams rocco pics?

because they're hibernating.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I am driving mine just no snow on the ground or tree shopping for me


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Does anybody happen to know exactly how much of a PITA it is to change a head gasket in a Subaru?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Does anybody happen to know exactly how much of a PITA it is to change *the* head gasket*s* in a Subaru?

Fixed for why!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

More '88s for page 88.








Then (Christmas 1998)








Now-ish:








And just so Gino doesn't feel cheated:








I need to find / scan / take more pics. I keep whoring the same ones.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Does anybody happen to know exactly how much of a PITA it is to change a head gasket in a Subaru?

No


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I need to find / scan / take more pics. I keep whoring the same ones.








\
Don'y be such a whore bore! Moar pics!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









Cuz that's how a subaru engine is shaped!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

my 88 Sciroccos :







88 GT 16V (this one will be at Cincy 2008)









88 GTX 16V (this one was at Cincy 2000 & 2001)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Fixed for why!









I said *a* because I don't think it needs both of them, and I don't want to do any more in there than I have to.
I'm getting a 98 Forester for free and I think it needs a head gasket (or two)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I'm getting a 98 Forester for free and I think it needs a head gasket (or two)

Ya doing the clutch while you are at it?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Ya doing the clutch while you are at it?

I don't think so. Why?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I don't think so. Why?

It does the clutch when it does the cylinder heads or else it gets the hose again.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
It does the clutch when it does the cylinder heads or else it gets the hose again.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_

They are - the only thing you see is naughtyparts!









I got yer naughty parts right here!








My car is showing off her business right there!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

you might as well do they timeming chaing while you at it also
owned
89 scala










_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 1:01 AM 12-19-2007_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_you might as well do they timeming chaing while you at it also

Own it, beeotch!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Lame, Roger. Just lame. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## JRaptor (Dec 13, 2006)

how many marylanders are going to this? i've got a total of 5 rado/rocco owners that are up for this event and it'd be sweet to meet up and caravan.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (JRaptor)*

we had greg,nate,collin,chris,me last year from maryland in the MD/NJ/PA/NY caravan


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Own it, beeotch!

done boss


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (JRaptor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRaptor* »_how many marylanders are going to this? i've got a total of 5 rado/rocco owners that are up for this event and it'd be sweet to meet up and caravan. 

I think we had about 6-8 peeps from MD/VA. 
Actual footage from the GRAND CARAVAN thread, circa May 2007:
Meeting at Midway Plaza (between Bedford and Breezeway exits):
1. 16VScirocco88 (Rockville, MD)
2. loud wagen (Pasadena, MD)
3. Chris16VRocco (Edgewood, MD)
4. J. Daniel (Gaithersburg, MD)
5. G-rocco (Poolesville, MD)
6. Rocco_luvr (Laurel, MD)
I think we had one other person (lurker) Mark in a blue Mk1 from VA. So, yeah, we gots some MD peeps in the house! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Lame, Roger. Just lame. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

sorry sir did not notice I owned a page and when I did I had to go search for a suitable pic to use


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
just oem + http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but they arn't porsche wheels

oh, i know, i still think its funny that the pick you posed was those wheels rockin out with porsche centers


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
sorry sir did not notice I owned a page and when I did I had to go search for a suitable pic to use

I'll let it slide. _This time!_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I think we had about 6-8 peeps from MD/VA. 
Actual footage from the GRAND CARAVAN thread, circa May 2007:
Meeting at Midway Plaza (between Bedford and Breezeway exits):
1. 16VScirocco88 (Rockville, MD)
2. loud wagen (Pasadena, MD)
3. Chris16VRocco (Edgewood, MD)
4. J. Daniel (Gaithersburg, MD)
5. G-rocco (Poolesville, MD)
6. Rocco_luvr (Laurel, MD)
I think we had one other person (lurker) Mark in a blue Mk1 from VA. So, yeah, we gots some MD peeps in the house! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i will def be in there with you guys this year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I think we had about 6-8 peeps from MD/VA. 
Actual footage from the GRAND CARAVAN thread, circa May 2007:
Meeting at Midway Plaza (between Bedford and Breezeway exits):
1. 16VScirocco88 (Rockville, MD)
2. loud wagen (Pasadena, MD)
3. Chris16VRocco (Edgewood, MD)
*4. J. Daniel (Gaithersburg, MD)*
5. G-rocco (Poolesville, MD)
6. Rocco_luvr (Laurel, MD)
I think we had one other person (lurker) Mark in a blue Mk1 from VA. So, yeah, we gots some MD peeps in the house! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Dan was not part of out caravan


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
Dan was not part of out caravan

This may have been an early list. I think he was on originally, then backed out to go his own way.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

yeah once he ralized he was not going to go in a scirocoo he left earlier than the rest of us


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_yeah once he ralized he was not going to go in a scirocoo he left earlier than the rest of us

Again, LAME! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Dan is welcome, with or without Scirocco.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

he did not want to be part of a scirocco caravan in a Kia


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Eh, we already had three Kias by that point. 
Jim
Jeff
Brian
What would one more have mattered?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Eh, we already had three Kias by that point. 
Jim - suby
Jeff - passat
Brian - ???
What would one more have mattered?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_we had greg,nate,collin,chris,me last year from maryland in the MD/NJ/PA/NY/*QC* caravan

Fixed


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Brian=Jetta 
You know, 85roccoZ400.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

duh brain fart


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_ 

Brian - Dark Bleue Jetta


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

top 15 posters to this thread.
User Posts 
frd206 454 
Mtl-Marc 289 
G-rocco 278 
mr lee 236 
16VScirrocco88 228 
MK1roccin77 209 
timbo2132 159 
Chris16vRocco 151 
scirocco*joe 134 
bigtavo 118 
punchbug 98 
xavsbud 88 
vwdaun 76 
Rocco_crossing 72 
Morio 61


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Fixed

Crap, you're right, Marc! We had FOUR Kias by then.
Marc = Audi
He almost got a stainless GRILLEZ!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

I'm in ur lanez eating ur mufflerz.
























_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 1:39 AM 12-19-2007_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*











_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 1:59 AM 12-19-2007_


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (JRaptor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRaptor* »_... i've got a total of 5 rado/rocco owners that are up for this event ... 

just remember Corrados are considered Kias at this event and have to park the other side of the driveway


















_Modified by 53BGTX at 2:05 AM 12-19-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Corrado = Kia


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Brian=Jetta 
You know, 85roccoZ400.

He is conspicuously missing from this thread. I guess he has no interest in defending his whorage title from last year.








On another note, Adriana Monsalve from the Sportscenter ESPN Deportes update is smokin hot.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
On another note, Adriana Monsalve from the Sportscenter ESPN Deportes update is smokin hot.









Si, la chica es muy caliente. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

White Cat!


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

Where is that WhiteCat-photo from?
greets Lars


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Brian - Dark Bleue Jetta

These guys that leave the 1:1 scale die casts home, tsk, tsk tsk.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_









_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 1:59 AM 12-19-2007_

My LORD! I'm so glad I deleted the cat! He looks angry.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
just remember Corrados are considered Kias at this event and have to park the other side of the driveway

















_Modified by 53BGTX at 2:05 AM 12-19-2007_

I even see a MkIV Scirocco (bug)over in Kia parking and it sure looks funny over there with that arched roofline. So who's making the call on where the MkVs will park, you know, the "NewSciroccos"? Surely somebody, sometime will show up in one. 
Here's a couple of MkIs to atone for me referring to my daily as a MkIV Scirocco on a regular basis...


And some white cat content for the emkaytwo peeps:



_Modified by punchbug at 4:03 AM 12-19-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Muahahahaahuaahahhauahauhaua!!! 
Good morning, this fine day brought to you by THE TIMOB!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Several thoughts, would it be morally wrong for me to edit the previous post and bump you back to steal the page? (Oh, it's the Timob I'd be messing with, better not eh?







) And OTOH, Mark didnt get it, for a change. His page ownage software must have a snag in it...time for V2.0....
I am not like some of youse peeps, so it'll stay Timob for the win...and what a fine win it is too. Any Santa suggestions from your Roccos guys? (Were they naughty or nice? Mine was naughty in a very nice way!) Mine's getting something I bet.







Santa knows the good little cars.










_Modified by punchbug at 4:49 AM 12-19-2007_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ Any Santa suggestions from your Roccos guys? (Were they naughty or nice? Mine was naughty in a very nice way!) Mine's getting something I bet.







Santa knows the good little cars.









Mine got all of its presents early this year. LSDs, new tranny, etc. I mean, maybe a couple of _small _goodies...
I just can't help myself!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

My grandpa is getting me a Digital timing light - you can set whatever advance ya want. It also has RPM counting, and the ability to use the strobe as a flashlight!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ Any Santa suggestions from your Roccos guys? (Were they naughty or nice? Mine was naughty in a very nice way!) Mine's getting something I bet.







Santa knows the good little cars.










Ya, mine has already received more gifts than I can afford.







But I should hopefully be picking up a very nice gift for it at Cincy this year. I also already have another nice gift that is yet to be installed sitting in the trunk. Maybe I'll take a spy shot of it.








Brendan


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (JRaptor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRaptor* »_how many marylanders are going to this? i've got a total of 5 rado/rocco owners that are up for this event and it'd be sweet to meet up and caravan. 

Why would you make the above post in here?







Haven't you been following this thread closely?







Don't come into the Cincy thread and try and post unrelated content. This thread is strictly dedicated to Cincy 2008, nothing else. The East Coast Caravan going to Cincy 2008 is a completely different thread. Next time you post, make sure you pay attention to the thread topic.






















Now, back to the subject at hand. 

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Several thoughts, would it be morally wrong for me to edit the previous post and bump you back to steal the page? (Oh, it's the Timob I'd be messing with, better not eh?







) And OTOH, Mark didnt get it, for a change. His page ownage software must have a snag in it...time for V2.0....
I am not like some of youse peeps, so it'll stay Timob for the win...and what a fine win it is too. Any Santa suggestions from your Roccos guys? (Were they naughty or nice? Mine was naughty in a very nice way!) Mine's getting something I bet.







Santa knows the good little cars.









I am giving my car euro bumpers this year. They won't be under the tree cause they are currently under the radar at home if you know what I mean.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_I am giving my car euro bumpers this year. They won't be under the tree cause they are currently under the radar at home if you know what I mean.









What, these old black bumpers? Honey, my car has always had black bumpers! I don't know what you're talking about!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
top 15


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I expect you will show discretion when we see you next week.







I don't expect them to make an appearance until at least mid February.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

As consigliere for the Timob, I know _from_ discretion. Don't worry, we wouldn want to do anything to jepordize your standing witchor _family_
*peels off a few $50 bills*
Here, buy someting nice for the lady.


----------



## JRaptor (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
just remember Corrados are considered Kias at this event and have to park the other side of the driveway

















_Modified by 53BGTX at 2:05 AM 12-19-2007_

well thats poo the corrado is essentially the 3rd gen rocco! imported iroc's should be going on the kia side!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (JRaptor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRaptor* »_
well thats poo the corrado is essentially the 3rd gen rocco! imported iroc's should be going on the kia side!










no corrados are parts cars


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_As consigliere for the Timob, I know _from_ discretion. Don't worry, we wouldn want to do anything to jepordize your standing witchor _family_
*peels off a few $50 bills*
Here, buy someting nice for the lady.

Thank you for your kindness *_kisses ring_*. If I can do anything for you or the family, I am at your service.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Daun of the Timob only asks for your friendship. Perhaps someday you will be able to help him. He will only ask once.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Daun of the Timob only asks for your friendship. Perhaps someday you will be able to help him. He will only ask once.

I am but a humble box maker. Thank you, *_kisses ring again_* Thank you.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

somehow i feel responsible....


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_

no corrados are parts cars























Winnar! G60 Scirocco ftw!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_somehow i feel responsible....









For what?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Timob

_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
For what?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

You are. All because of a Typo.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

oic....
Robert Lee, friend of the Timob, remember - the Timob does not forget who helped it, and who are friends of the Timob


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

haha you should change your screen name

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_You are. All because of a Typo.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

hahha.. you guys kill me.















timob for life http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_hahha.. you guys kill me.















timob for life http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If you cross Daun of the Timob, definitely!


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_White Cat!










Nice pic, where did you get this picture? (asking again)








Was it taken in Germany?

greets Lars


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (OSLer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OSLer* »_Nice pic, where did you get this picture? (asking again)








Was it taken in Germany?

It came from here: http://website.lineone.net/~dr.dub/ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

white euro bumpers look so good.....


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
It came from here: http://website.lineone.net/~dr.dub/ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks, didn´t know this site, great collection. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

greets Lars


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (JRaptor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRaptor* »_
well thats poo the corrado is essentially the 3rd gen rocco! imported iroc's should be going on the kia side!









*HOW DARE YOU SPEAK SUCH BLASPHEMY!*
The Timob requests that you apologize for your indiscretion.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (OSLer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OSLer* »_3:53 AM 12-19-2007
Where is that WhiteCat-photo from?
greets Lars



_Quote, originally posted by *OSLer* »_12:18 PM 12-19-2007
Nice pic, where did you get this picture? (asking again)








greets Lars 

Impatient here?








Sheesh, can't a guy sleep once in a while.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_... And OTOH, Mark didnt get it, for a change. His page ownage software must have a snag in it...time for V2.0....


Sheesh, can't a guy sleep once in a while.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_hahha.. you guys kill me.

















Sheesh, can't a guy sleep once in a while.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Sheesh, can't a guy sleep once in a while.

















What, you going to the mattresses?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Sheesh, can't a guy sleep once in a while.

















sleep is for the weak


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

dad's plane is delayed...must be time for a beer.








Free wifi ftw


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_His page ownage software must have a snag in it...time for V2.0....


The trick is to hit Ctrl-M before you post when there are lots of posts close to a new page. It tricks the board into a new page. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_dad's plane is delayed...must be time for a beer.








Free wifi ftw

Cheers man!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Cheers man!
















ha ha cheers!!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Rocco present Spyshot: (psst, don't tell her, I want it to be a surprise)


Brendan http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

or do what I do take the total number of post to this thread and divide by 35 and you can see how close to new page you are
X=total number of post
35 = post per page


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

3155/35=90.14
se we still have a ways to go to new page


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_3155/35=90.14
se we still have a ways to go to new page

Well, in this thread, "a ways" can mean 3 or 4 minutes


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
The trick is to hit Ctrl-M before you post when there are lots of posts close to a new page. It tricks the board into a new page. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










wait really? What does Ctrl-M do specifically?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
sleep is for the weak

I'll sleep when I'm dead.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
I'll sleep when I'm dead.

Or when this thread dies. Not really sure which will come first though!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Or when this thread dies. Not really sure which will come first though!

This thread will die on June 2nd, 2008. That is the date that the Cincy 2009 thread will start.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
This thread will die on June 2nd, 2008. That is the date that the Cincy 2009 thread will start.









I may have to make it my personal mission to never let this thread die, no matter how many more Cincy 2008+n threads are created in the future


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_








I may have to make it my personal mission to never let this thread die, no matter how many more Cincy 2008+n threads are created in the future









well if Mr Moderator Paul locks the thread you wont be able to keep it alive


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Ctl-M eh? Is that M for Marc?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Ctl-M eh? Is that M for Marc? 

I smell a prank.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*










Think I should ask paul to change my name to Timob?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
I smell a prank.


Maybe it's M for Montreal. Next it'll be "just press AltF11" or whatever the format command is. 
And MrBigTavo, just what is MrsBigTavo's email address? I umm, want to exchange recipes with her, yeah, that's it. (So where ARE you hiding those bumpers? Hmmm??? ) Could this be blackmail, or extortion? I think blackmail.







So, what is my silence worth? Or are you protected by the Timob? Don't wanna be a victim of extersion or extirpation, now do I?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And MrBigTavo, just what is MrsBigTavo's email address? I umm, want to exchange recipes with her, yeah, that's it. (So where ARE you hiding those bumpers? Hmmm??? ) Could this be blackmail, or extortion? I think blackmail.







So, what is my silence worth? Or are you protected by the Timob? Don't wanna be a victim of extersion or extirpation, now do I?























Good thing I sent your Secret Santa gift with UPS Intercept!







G-rocco. Please arrange a meeting with Daun of the Timob.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_














Good thing I sent your Secret Santa gift with UPS Intercept!







G-rocco. Please arrange a meeting with Daun of the Timob.

First, UPS IS intercept, or at least brokerage that amounts to something unfit for a first date....(Brown goes to the island. Right in the middle of it too)and second, If you sent a Secret Santa goft to me, it's not so secret now is it







And third? I have paid my dues and gratitudes to the G-rocco, so I am not worried.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
First, UPS IS intercept, or at least brokerage that amounts to something unfit for a first date....(Brown goes to the island. Right in the middle of it too)and second, If you sent a Secret Santa goft to me, it's not so secret now is it







And third? I have paid my dues and gratitudes to the G-rocco, so I am not worried.









Fine. Name your price.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Here's the Sopranos version:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

hey guysd, just got back from nyc for thday day...eff that place in a car.
scirocco startedup 1st crank:thumbup:....now time to take stock of the suspension parts and take a look unde the car at how bad the project looks.
see you clowns later.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (JRaptor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRaptor* »_how many marylanders are going to this? i've got a total of 5 rado/rocco owners that are up for this event and it'd be sweet to meet up and caravan. 

Just a reminder - this is a Scirocco-specific event. Please buy a Scirocco to attend.







(It's not a show!)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

I love driving in NYC. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_










_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Here's the Sopranos version:









Awesome!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_









Wow. This is *so* out of hand.
I love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*









Note how it's a mk1 AND a mk2!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Wow. This is *so* out of hand.
I love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









you could say that again...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
you could say that again...
















Cincy 2008 sould be *BIG*. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Cincy 2008 sould be *BIG*. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Totally *grins*


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_








Note how it's a mk1 AND a mk2!










I like this one!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Here's the Sopranos version:









You would think an organization like the Timob would have access to spell-check.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

This is how the Timob pronounces it.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
You would think an organization like the Timob would have access to spell-check.









Typing too fast!








That's what started the timob, you know.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

We need these on shirts!

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_










_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Here's the Sopranos version:










Edit: owned.



















_Modified by G-rocco at 10:51 PM 12-19-2007_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Wow, you guys are slowing down. over 5 hours and you haven't even made one new page?
I am greatly disappointed, now, Post My Monkeys, Post.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_We need these on shirts!

Your wish will be granted....very soon.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Your wish will be granted....very soon.

MUAHAHHAHAHH!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I posted it even before I saw the SciroccoFace one















And, Mr. Jim of Lager/yuengling note, I am having a 'organic wild hop' lager tonight. Rather interesting for a beer, but it's no yuenling.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I posted it even before I saw the SciroccoFace one















And, Mr. Jim of Lager/yuengling note, I am having a 'organic wild hop' lager tonight. Rather interesting for a beer, but it's no yuenling.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I had a lager about 2 hours ago. Threw some darts with two cute chicks, one of which was my wife.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I had a lager about 2 hours ago. Threw some darts with two cute chicks, one of which was my wife.









Better than throwing darts _at_ two cute chicks, I suppose.
But it begs the question - who was the 2nd cute chick? (you sly dog you!)


----------



## JRaptor (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Just a reminder - this is a Scirocco-specific event. Please buy a Scirocco to attend.







(It's not a show!)

so no corrados then? poo


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Better than throwing darts _at_ two cute chicks, I suppose.
But it begs the question - who was the 2nd cute chick? (you sly dog you!)

Lori's 21 year old friend Ashley.
Damn, I'm old.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (JRaptor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRaptor* »_
so no corrados then? poo









Well I just prefer that everyone coming is a 'rocco owner. Buuuuut, if I read right, your brother has a 'rocco. Close enough.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well I just prefer that everyone coming is a 'rocco owner. Buuuuut, if I read right, your brother has a 'rocco. Close enough, *but only if you bring the rocco*









fixed


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Hilarious youtube video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=todQtQrOUZs


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Hilarious youtube video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=todQtQrOUZs

I see your funny ideo and raise you with this:
(an oldie but a goodie)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwtOBqvPw0c
Watch for James Brown at 2 min 7 seconds.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Lori's 21 year old friend Ashley.
Damn, I'm old.









Can you bring *her* to Cincy?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Can you bring *her* to Cincy?









What if she would only ride along in his subaru?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
What if she would only ride along in his subaru?

Then she ain't worth it.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
What if she would only ride along in his subaru?

Eh... flat 4. Close enough.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Eh... flat 4. Close enough.

VW started the trend anyways.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

so, been home for a day... finally got some speakers in the front doors to replace the blown ones since day one. funny thing is, i can play my stereo about 1/2 as loud as before when im not just running off the rear 2 speakers








also, de-wipered the hatch. nickle in the hole.
next up: asses the suspension project. oh, and proably put the 13"s back on--175/70/13 snows baby


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (JRaptor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRaptor* »_
so no corrados then? poo









You can bring 'em, but they'll be over with the Porshahs and other Kias that we won' even so much as look at. Well, we may glance quickly in that direction and snicker. But then we'll continue on with the traditional Scirocco drooling activities.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

goooooooooooooood morning











_Modified by mr lee at 5:42 AM 12-20-2007_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Hilarious youtube video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=todQtQrOUZs

Funny yet frightening!

_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I see your funny ideo and raise you with this:
(an oldie but a goodie)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwtOBqvPw0c
Watch for James Brown at 2 min 7 seconds.

The singing doesn't sync with the video







I hate that.


----------



## GotKraut (Dec 3, 2004)

holy shat! 92 pages?!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (GotKraut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotKraut* »_holy shat! 92 pages?!









Yeah. Put a pot of coffee on...
*blinks blearily*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

today is thursday right?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_today is thursday right?

all day, too.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*I Like to share Jesus with you!*

One of my office mates knows about my Cincy trips she ased If I had seen Jesus on my way down there....Well I have a couple of times......Today she sends me this and I find it funny. If you have traveled to Cincy by way of I-75, you know what I mean!








Enjoy,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gq01UYiMyHg
El T
_Modified by Neptuno at 9:54 AM 12-20-2007_


_Modified by Neptuno at 10:07 AM 12-20-2007_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Are you sure? I haven't seen daylight in weeks so I'm not sure anymore.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: I Like to share Jesus with you! (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_One of my office mates knows about my Cincy trips she ased If I had seen Jesus on my way down there....Well I have a couple of times......Today she sends me this and I find it funny. If you have traveled to Cincy by way of I-75, you know what I mean!
Enjoy,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gq01UYiMyHg
El T

Side trip anyone!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_today is thursday right?

"This must be Thursday. I could never get the hang of Thursdays."
Name that book.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: I Like to share Jesus with you! (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_One of my office mates knows about my Cincy trips she ased If I had seen Jesus on my way down there....Well I have a couple of times......Today she sends me this and I find it funny. If you have traveled to Cincy by way of I-75, you know what I mean!
Enjoy,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gq01UYiMyHg
El T
_Modified by Neptuno at 9:54 AM 12-20-2007_


We could all park infront of it......How many sciroccos could we photograph infront of Jeebus? http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy.
Mauauhhahaha!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
"This must be Thursday. I could never get the hang of Thursdays."
Name that book.









The Bibble..... When it talks about Jesus and sciroccos infront of it!


















_Modified by Neptuno at 10:06 AM 12-20-2007_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

The Timob knows all.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: I Like to share Jesus with you! (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_

We could all park infront of it......How many sciroccos could we photograph infront of Jeebus? http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

























This is in Monroe, OH about 30 miles west of Daun's place. As a matter of fact, I believe the statue is facing Daun's place.


_Modified by bigtavo at 10:12 AM 12-20-2007_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: I Like to share Jesus with you! (bigtavo)*









Owned for Neptuno!


_Modified by bigtavo at 10:13 AM 12-20-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
"This must be Thursday. I could never get the hang of Thursdays."
Name that book.









Hitch hikers guide to the universe.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Hitch hikers guide to the universe.

Daun of the Timob beat you to it.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Daun of the Timob beat you to it.

Actually, Tim of the timob beat me to it. Daun is the Don.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_today is thursday right?

Is it?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

two of my "new to me" wheels showed up last night





















I have some re-finishing to do.......


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: I Like to share Jesus with you! (bigtavo)*

Someone photo shop some sciroccos in that Space!!









_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
























This is in Monroe, OH about 30 miles west of Daun's place. As a matter of fact, I believe the statue is facing Daun's place.

_Modified by bigtavo at 10:12 AM 12-20-2007_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_today is thursday right?

valid question. think it is. know its been answered to now. still do not have total confidence


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_two of my "new to me" wheels showed up last night





















I have some re-finishing to do.......
















what they be? and what you doin to em?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
what they be? and what you doin to em?

maybe he does not want to share


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
maybe he does not want to share

maybe i will try and coax it out of him anyways








either way, gl. i gotta do the same thing to my wheels


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
maybe i will try and coax it out of him anyways








either way, gl. i gotta do the same thing to my wheels









I am having someone do mine, but he is taking his sweet time with them


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

I think I remember we used to have a thread about scirocco sightings that weren't cars. But the 2 seconds I spent searching for it didn't come up with anything. So I figured this thread would work too.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
what they be? and what you doin to em?

I bought some period correct (made in 1986) 15x6 Centra 7s a.k.a. Shower drains....
they will be cleaned and then polished... I thought about painting them Alpine white to match the scirocco but I don't think I want to go that period correct







I am now in need of some 195-45-15 tires so if anyone knows a place that sells them online please let me know!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: I Like to share Jesus with you! (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_








This is in Monroe, OH about 30 miles west of Daun's place. As a matter of fact, I believe the statue is facing Daun's place.


Actually no, he's got his back facing me. What does that say?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_I think I remember we used to have a thread about scirocco sightings that weren't cars. But the 2 seconds I spent searching for it didn't come up with anything. So I figured this thread would work too.

















Cool boat. GOt any more info on it?


----------



## red16vman (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm late joining the thread but I'd love to come. I live in Michigan, it'd be about a 4 hour drive i think. I'm not about to start any project right now on my car, i just replaced the engine! (Although now it needs a clutch and transmission...among other things, like body work.)
I'll have the most decrepit scirocco there!


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

That's funny. I named my boat 'Searocco'. : )


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (red16vman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *red16vman* »_I'm late joining the thread but I'd love to come. I live in Michigan, it'd be about a 4 hour drive i think. I'm not about to start any project right now on my car, i just replaced the engine! (Although now it needs a clutch and transmission...among other things, like body work.)
I'll have the most decrepit scirocco there! 

you should contact Neptuno he is in Michigan also


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
... I am now in need of some 195-45-15 tires so if anyone knows a place that sells them online please let me know!









I have always found the Tire Rack to be a great source. http://www.tirerack.com


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
you should contact Neptuno he is in Michigan also

Yes he should


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: I Like to share Jesus with you! (bigtavo)*

Thanks for showing off my aSSets

_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_








Owned for Neptuno!

_Modified by bigtavo at 10:13 AM 12-20-2007_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

I ordered my tires and wheels from Discount Tire online.
http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/home.do


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Cool boat. GOt any more info on it?

Found at: http://www.ultradynamics.com/s...k.asp about 2/3 down the page.
CATAMARAN FOR ALTERNATE ENERGY
A twin UltraJet 376 propulsion system propels the Scirocco, an aluminium catamaran built by South Boats of Isle of Wight, United Kingdom. Power is provided by twin 420 hp Scania DI9 55M diesel engines without transmissions.
Scirocco's duties will include servicing of wind-powered electrical generation farms on the south coast of England.
Ben Coleman of South Boats stated: “When the UltraJets were delivered I was really impressed with the quality standard and how easily we fitted them. During sea trials the boat performed faultlessly and proved the hulls compatibility with the UltraJet unit and speeds. Performance and manoeuvrability were well above expectation.”


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

tirerack: http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif they only carry Kumho and Mich Pilots http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Discount Tire: http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif only kumho http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
The size I want is 195-45-15...and I currently have kumho and I hate them..... I want toyo or federal or etc...and michie pilots are way overkill















any other suggestions?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_tirerack: http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif they only carry Kumho and Mich Pilots http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Discount Tire: http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif only kumho http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
The size I want is 195-45-15...and I currently have kumho and I hate them..... I want toyo or federal or etc...and michie pilots are way overkill















any other suggestions?

no suggestions...but if you come across a place, let us know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you could always check sam's club...they are tire dealers at some locations, dont remeber what brands they carry though


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I've lost my cellphone. You can't call me to make it ring so I can find it because the battery is dead, and it is set to vibrate anyways.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

you needed an upgrade anyways


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I've lost my cellphone. You can't call me to make it ring so I can find it because the battery is dead, and it is set to vibrate anyways.









have you checked your cereal cabinet? I lost mine in there once. Still have no idea how I did that....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
have you checked your cereal cabinet? I lost mine in there once. Still have no idea how I did that....









That's really strange.


----------



## JRaptor (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well I just prefer that everyone coming is a 'rocco owner. Buuuuut, if I read right, your brother has a 'rocco. Close enough.









my brother has an '87, my co-worker/good friend has a two '85's and we are going to try and finish our '80 rocco S. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i only have corrado's though.


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, my wifes son and I are planning on going this year. Dallas to Cincy is going to be nothing from what I did last year.
Dallas to DC. x2 (I got a ticket in Roanoke and had to show up for court)
So I am hoping for a KC or north Tx caravan.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (JRaptor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRaptor* »_
my brother has an '87, my co-worker/good friend has a two '85's and we are going to try and finish our '80 rocco S. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i only have corrado's though.










Who is the 'we' that are trying to finish the 80? Otherwise, ride along with your brother, or offer to drive your co-worker/friends other 85


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (badpenny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badpenny* »_Well, my wifes son and I are planning on going this year. Dallas to Cincy is going to be nothing from what I did last year.
Dallas to DC. x2 (I got a ticket in Roanoke and had to show up for court)
So I am hoping for a KC or north Tx caravan.

your more than welcome to come up to KC and hit our caravan...

wait a tic... don't I still owe you a dome light


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (badpenny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badpenny* »_Well, my wifes son and I are planning on going this year. Dallas to Cincy is going to be nothing from what I did last year.
Dallas to DC. x2 (I got a ticket in Roanoke and had to show up for court)
So I am hoping for a KC or north Tx caravan.

I am coming from Austin so we can meet in Dallas!


















_Modified by Morio at 1:36 PM 12-20-2007_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
I am coming from Austin so we can meet in Dallas!

















_Modified by Morio at 1:36 PM 12-20-2007_


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
your more than welcome to come up to KC and hit our caravan...


All you East Coast Caravan wannabes. Try as you might, you will never top the original!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
All you East Coast Caravan wannabes. Try as you might, you will never top the original!

our caravan had the "longest traveled" award.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
our caravan had the "longest traveled" award.









we should have had one for most rocc's in a caravan


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

anyone know of or have a good "how to" on polishing wheels?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_ I am now in need of some 195-45-15 tires so if anyone knows a place that sells them online please let me know!









OEM-PLUS.
http://oempl.us/product_info.p...467eb
Good peeps.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*

oops


_Modified by MK1roccin77 at 12:31 PM 12-20-2007_


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_anyone know of or have a good "how to" on polishing wheels?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I just want to say how glad I am we are on this page, I was getting tired of Tony's ass staring me in the face each time I opened the thread.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_anyone know of or have a good "how to" on polishing wheels?









Do a search in the mkII forum on polish, there are a bunch of threads on it.
Basically first you want to strip the clearcoat off,
then sand using various grits of wet/dry sandpaper - like 250,400,800,100,2000 and then finish it off with a paste-like polish for a mirror shine.
If, in fact, that is what your're going for.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Basically first you want to strip the clearcoat off,
then sand using various grits of wet/dry sandpaper - like 250,400,800,100,2000 and then finish it off with a paste-like polish for a mirror shine.
If, in fact, that is what your're going for.

Thanks!







and Scirocco*Joe thanks for the tire link!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
OEM-PLUS.
http://oempl.us/product_info.p...467eb
Good peeps.

















t-shirt anyone?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

232 posts until page 100. So that means about 9:13pm tonight.


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
wait a tic... don't I still owe you a dome light









Yes. The wires are cold and taunt me on a daily basis.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (badpenny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badpenny* »_
Yes. The wires are cold and taunt me on a daily basis.








here's for loss of short term memory! 
pm me your addy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_







here's for loss of short term memory! 
pm me your addy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Uh.... I think the beer might contribute to the short term memory problems.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Uh.... I think the beer might contribute to the short term memory problems.

What were we just talking about?
oh yeah - t-shirts - Good Peeps is right.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Uh.... I think the beer might contribute to the short term memory problems.


speaking of beer........mmmmmmm


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (badpenny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badpenny* »_
.....are cold and taunt me on a daily basis.

Sounds like my ex!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Two jokes for the price of one!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
All you East Coast Caravan wannabes. Try as you might, you will never top the original!

Actually Jeff... in years past, the defunct TST (Texas Scirocco Team) had a caravan that rivaled the east coast. So who's the wannabe?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_... Texas ...










mmmm Brisket


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

mmmm Brisket









Makin me hungry.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I've lost my cellphone. You can't call me to make it ring so I can find it because the battery is dead, and it is set to vibrate anyways.









My son says maybe it's in the lake.'Cause that's where his is. The one before stayed on top of the beer in the cooler until the ice melted...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I've lost my cellphone. You can't call me to make it ring so I can find it because the battery is dead, and it is set to vibrate anyways.









I just gotta ask. How does this happen? I always make a point to put things in the same place every time, so I don't lose them. As soon as I get up in the morning, I get dressed, unplug my phone and iPod from their chargers, which are right under my bedroom window. The phone goes in my left front pocket, I go to the dresser, put the iPod on the end of the dresser (which is where all the stuff from my pockets goes) by the door, put my keys in my right front pocket and my wallet in my back right pocket. When I get home, the phone, wallet and keys all go on the end of the dresser. That way, nothing gets lost and nothing gets dropped.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Makin me hungry.

Good!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

My Dad just told me that when he came home last night (around 11), the passenger door on the Rocco was ajar and there was a random dude standing in the driveway next door who walked away. My Dad took a quick look at the car, saw that the radio wasn't missing or anything, locked and closed the door. What I can't figure out is how they got in. The car was definitely locked and there were no signs of forced entry.















Let me just say that if I *ever* catch anybody breaking into my car, they will definitely need facial reconstruction surgery. Or a casket.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Ginster, still sporting the trademark primer beauty mark.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

What, is everybody else actually doing things on a thursday night?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Ginster, still sporting the trademark primer beauty mark.









Trafic jam at Cincy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_What, is everybody else actually doing things on a thursday night?










Last minute shopping. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I just got back from IKEA.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

And what did you buy? ^^


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

i got my secret santa present....$25 bucks for pottermans site.
score!!!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_

















Do you get this stuff wholesale, or do you buy in smaller size?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Marc the page-ownage bot strikes again.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_And what did you buy? ^^

Some drawer handles, a hole cutter, some cookie sheets, a strainer that fits the IKEA sink exactly, and some plate caddy things.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*









Borrowed from Mtl-Marc


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Yes, picking up the snowblower attachment for my lawn tractor, tracking down filters for my reverse osmosis filtration system, and now I'm eating dinner.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_... and now I'm eating dinner.

Bon appétit!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Borrowed from Mtl-Marc









Stored away in an old dusty shoe box.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## Donsroc (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Been following this the best I can......
Does Paul show up in Cincy for this?








Don


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Last minute shopping. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Last minute? I haven't started yet. Tomorrow is the day I'm afraid.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_








Borrowed from Mtl-Marc









Of course you did







, notice an uncommonly large proportion of black cars in that photo? Not co-incidence, just like this page ownage nonsense. I have ONE page, mind you it WAS page 79, so it was worth it. And sort of adoptive ownage of pg 53. That's IT.







I'd also like page 1979, if I may be so bold. It'll be that long before I own again.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I'd also like page 1979, if I may be so bold. It'll be that long before I own again.









At this rate, that'll be sometime next week.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Of course you did







, notice an uncommonly large proportion of black cars in that photo? 

Black cars are good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Last minute? I haven't started yet. Tomorrow is the day I'm afraid.

I have no clue if I'm done shopping, but I think so. No doubt there will be a last minute scramble. And there's the happy sound of a diesel rattling in the garage. The POS Jetta lives again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For now. (new HG even tho head is out of spec...)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Black cars are good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










That used to be the "fleet" colour here, back when we "just" had a black F150/black Jetta/black Newbug/black PTLoser, but then "she" happened, the silver bitchy one. Nothing's been the same since....








(OMG, the POS just left under her own power...she's navy)


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

wow my car is being whored out on this page
I like it


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_wow my car is being whored out on this page
I like it























In other words, you like the way being a whore feels...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_wow my car is being whored out on this page
I like it























couple sneaky shots of mine too


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*









I could probably fit a MK1 in the trunk of my Kia.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

greg...terrible news....went to my local outpost of the duck keychain depot....THEY DONT HAVE ANY, none of the employees ever remeber seeing them.
im gonna give it a thoughout once over tomorrow. but i might need to meet up with you and get some from you. i need to get you your stuff too, so well work it out.


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Almost seven hours without a post, Bump!


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*








Nice Ass-Shot!









_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_greg...terrible news....went to my local outpost of the duck keychain depot....THEY DONT HAVE ANY, none of the employees ever remeber seeing them.









I blame poorly-trained seasonal help. There had damn well better be mroe duckies out there!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

good morning... kinda. I'm so not awake yet.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I just gotta ask. How does this happen? I always make a point to put things in the same place every time, so I don't lose them. As soon as I get up in the morning, I get dressed, unplug my phone and iPod from their chargers, which are right under my bedroom window. The phone goes in my left front pocket, I go to the dresser, put the iPod on the end of the dresser (which is where all the stuff from my pockets goes) by the door, put my keys in my right front pocket and my wallet in my back right pocket. When I get home, the phone, wallet and keys all go on the end of the dresser. That way, nothing gets lost and nothing gets dropped.

nag, nag, nag. You sound like my mother.
I only charge my phone when it needs it, otherwise it kills the battery a little faster. And after I got off the phone on Tuesday night (i had been in the car) I put it down on the seat and noticed it said 'low battery'
I had some things to bring inside with me when I got home, so it became a question of
Is the phone in my coat pocket?
Did I put it down inside the house somewhere and loose track of it?
Did I toss the phone in my messenger bag when I was bringing stuff in from the car?
Or did it slide off and under the seat and is hidden i my car?
Turns out it was in a coat pocket, but hidden under a glove









Anyhow, it's been found and charged. I'm glad you have a system that works for you.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_What, is everybody else actually doing things on a thursday night?









I went and had some berry spicy thai food and went to a movie.


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Christmas shoppin wit da wife an Kidz... 
Malls, the weekend before christmas = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Hour and a half drive home through snow storm = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (LastMartian)*

I need coffee bump!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (LastMartian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_Christmas shoppin wit da wife an Kidz... 
Malls, the weekend before christmas = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


Damn. I actually plan my routes arount malls around here. I live very close to Willow Grove Park mall, which is huge.


----------



## 1981SCIROCCOman (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Damn. I actually plan my routes arount malls around here. I live very close to Willow Grove Park mall, which is huge.

I usually try to avoid 'em too...
Looky what I got form my CoWorker! 
Brandy Chocolates For Breakfast = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_I need coffee bump!









x2 almost awake


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (LastMartian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_Looky what I got form my CoWorker! 
Brandy Chocolates For Breakfast = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










Ah, the breakfast of champions!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
x2 almost awake


second cup is doing me fine!


















_Modified by Morio at 9:47 AM 12-21-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_good morning... kinda. I'm so not awake yet.









+1 :halfasleep:


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

ugh. I hate mornings. I've been at work for an hour, I'm on my 3rd cup of coffee, and one of my co-workers just told me I'm "grouchy." If she wasn't the hottest girl working here, I probably woulda thrown a stapler at her.








On the other hand, today is my last day working at this hell hole, so whatev.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

Ahh yes, a breakfast of yesterday's holiday potluck leftovers.
meat and sugar.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_








I blame poorly-trained seasonal help. There had damn well better be mroe duckies out there!

i effin hope so


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (LastMartian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_
I usually try to avoid 'em too...
Looky what I got form my CoWorker! 
Brandy Chocolates For Breakfast = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










booze and chocolate: the anytime is a good time meal


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

so much work, so little motivation


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_so much work, so little motivation









I hate to say it, but I would almost like having some work to do. Try selling parking permits on a university campus during winter break.








I guess I can't complain too much, I'm just sitting here, drinking coffee, and playing Mario Kart on my nintendo DS


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
I hate to say it, but I would almost like having some work to do. Try selling parking permits on a university campus during winter break.








I guess I can't complain too much, I'm just sitting here, drinking coffee, and playing Mario Kart on my nintendo DS









and posting on vortex


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
and posting on vortex

Well that just goes without saying.


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

It must be time for the great post building thread of 08! lol How many pages will we hit this year? Whos taking bets?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

My give a fu(|< factor is at an all time low.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*









May all your holiday wishes come true!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Damn. That girl needs to eat a sammich!


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









Ok, I have never seen these headlamps before. Where can I get them?

Yes, this is cincy related. I plan on showing up (atleast)


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Damn. That girl needs to eat a sammich!









A wendy's sammich?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
A wendy's sammich?

in his dreams


----------



## 1981SCIROCCOman (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Agreed whats up with miss co co puffs. At first look you think she is a cheap date to take to dinner, but then you realize you might have to support her "other" habits














Give her a few







's that should plump her up worked for me
















kate beckinsale
















rocco content








i dig the big bumper conversion
For good measure

_Modified by 1981SCIROCCOman at 12:51 PM 12-21-2007_

_Modified by 1981SCIROCCOman at 12:52 PM 12-21-2007_

_Modified by 1981SCIROCCOman at 12:58 PM 12-21-2007_


_Modified by 1981SCIROCCOman at 12:59 PM 12-21-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (badpenny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badpenny* »_
Ok, I have never seen these headlamps before. Where can I get them?


Eurolights. Found on ebay in Switzerland.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_








May all your holiday wishes come true!

And for the ladies out there...









Merry Christmas!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh... wow, Jeff... such an equal-opportinuity poster!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Oh... wow, Jeff... such an equal-opportinuity poster!

I try to be fair and balanced.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

wow there went lunch....


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*

OK, who's got the barfing smiley handy? We need it.


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*

more rocco content needed here....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Sciroccomann)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*









Hey, NSFW your post...


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*

this thread is the wrong direction http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
this page needs a picture of Sciroccos at Cincy http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*

Don't Mess with Texas.
I drove my first Scirocco from Colorado Springs to San Angelo, TX to visit a friend in the Marines stationed there.

My Scirocco had one of those military base stickers on it from Peterson AFB from the previous owner.
When I got to the AFB in San Angelo, when I pulled up to the gate, all the guards stood at attention and waved me right through in front of all the other cars! I had the important-guy sticker!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_ I had the important-guy sticker!









You are an important guy!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

That's it, the "recipe exchange" with MrsBigTavo is SO on. (I know, what bumpers?) Like, that's a whole two four, not a six pack. And think goodness the angle's wrong to see that...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_That's it, the "recipe exchange" with MrsBigTavo is SO on. (I know, what bumpers?) Like, that's a whole two four, not a six pack. And think goodness the angle's wrong to see that...









Let's keep this thread on topic.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*
















wned!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_







wned!

wh







red.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
wh







red.

Merry Christmas to you














.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Merry Christmas to you














.

And to y







u too!
^^ Me singing carols.














http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Merry Christmas to you














.

To you too BigTavo.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Wow, naked santa was.................disturbing to say the least.
So, here's a Scirocco:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

its soo cold...is it june yet?


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Wow, naked santa was.................disturbing to say the least.
So, here's a Scirocco:









i was still asleep when this picture was taken.. same with the top one to


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (frd206)*

off work til thursday bump!


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_









Sweet another shot of me drinkin a beer and admiring a Sweet looking Scirocco, and resting my clutch foot


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_
Sweet another shot of me drinkin a beer and admiring a Sweet looking Scirocco, and resting my clutch foot









That is what Cincy is all about.








... And the people too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Current post-whore standings:
3374 posts exist in this topic
frd206 465
Mtl-Marc 320
G-rocco 307
mr lee 252
16VScirrocco88 244
MK1roccin77 223
timbo2132 177
*Chris16vRocco 172*
bigtavo 148
scirocco*joe 141


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I guess I'm the only loser with nothing to do on a Friday night, eh?


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Nope. daughters out socialising, so i ate SOS, watched a movie she hates and wrote code for the car.
Now I have a 0-60 timer thats accurate in milliseconds +/-320ns.
I need a life


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I guess I'm the only loser with nothing to do on a Friday night, eh?

yup, im going out...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Here's a TimboKitchen Update:
Today I:
Cut Countertops
Cut copper pipes and installed new ones
Installed shutoff valves, and a branch for the dishwasher.
Put together and installed drain pipes and an S-trap
Wired a 20A 12 gauge circuit with PVC conduit, new SqD breaker, and a bunch of other weird crap I can't remember right now
Countertops- microwave is just there temporarily. Note the fastboil kettle. MUAHHAHA!








Plate racks. They are adjustable to different size plates. Ikea. Muahhaha.








IKEA sink with a built-in dish drainer. Muahha.








Insinkerator. Could grind up anything. It's the quiet model, and I have it hooked up to a vacuum pushbutton switch mounted in the sink. MUAHHAHA!








Faucet is a Mohen. I wanted a better quality one, and this has a lifetime warranty (and even lifetime parts). Muhahaha!








You can see the button here. The sink is put to use only hours after installation! Muahahahh!








What I've been doing all day long: Pipes and electrical.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Good work by the Timob!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I guess I'm the only loser with nothing to do on a Friday night, eh?

Well, not quite.
I spent my afternoon Christmas shopping, and this evening wrapping some of what I bought. Only three more days!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
I try to be fair and balanced.









****Note: Vomit-inducing image removed as a courtesy to all readers.****
Just for that Jeff, you should have to search for a worthy santa pic. Oh, and what was your home phone number? I can't seem to find the recipe for Mrs BigTavo's special Christmas sugar-cookies that she gave me at Ocean City this fall.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I still need to wrap these presents, but all the shopping is done, and I only actually went to a real store for one of the presents.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
IKEA sink with a built-in dish drainer. Muahha.










Nice work Timbo!
I am about to replace my kitchen coutertops with these Ikea wooden ones.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I think the Timob is trying to out do the work by Falcor and Andy


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Here's a TimboKitchen Update:

Faucet is a Mohen. I wanted a better quality one, and this has a lifetime warranty (and even lifetime parts). Muhahaha!










we have the same faucet!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

We have the same garbage bags.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

random posting from a hijacked computer at Kaiser Permanente.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Cincy update, leaving for the Airport, now to pickup this car
















Flying from Florida to California, then driving it back to home (Tampa).
This Scirocco will be the car I'm taking to Cincy


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
****Note: Vomit-inducing image removed as a courtesy to all readers.****
Just for that Jeff, you should have to search for a worthy santa pic. Oh, and what was your home phone number? I can't seem to find the recipe for Mrs BigTavo's special Christmas sugar-cookies that she gave me at Ocean City this fall.










You have IM


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Nice work Timbo!
I am about to replace my kitchen coutertops with these Ikea wooden ones.

You wouldn't believe how hard they are to cut!
I used a finishing blade on my circular saw to make straight cuts, and I had to use a fine tooth jigsaw blade for the sink hole. (heh heh). 
My Drill is a new Dewalt 1/2" hammer drill with XPR 18v battery.
My circular saw is a new 6 1/2" Dewalt XPR 18v battery saw.
My jigsaw is a Craftsman made in 1959!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Here's how I stay online at cincy, or I-76 or kansas, or on a boat, or wherever!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*









Cincy?


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_








Cincy?

Yeah, and I think I finally might make it in my own Scirocco.
3rd and 4th gear datalog from the other day.








A little Christmas present to myself.








Dan 4 posts


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_random posting from a hijacked computer at Kaiser Permanente.

So I was out last night, doing what some people do on friday nights, 
(actually I was helping my buddy nurse his drunk GF out of the bar; she puked on my shoes, but that's a whole'nother story)
And I get a call at midnight. My dad has fallen and has a cut and needs stitches.
Whee!
Half an hour home, 20 min to clean up, then back in the car for a 45 min drive to an 'urgent-care' center. didn't get home until 5am








But I did score some goodies for my scirocco yesterday


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
So I was out last night, doing what some people do on friday nights, 
(actually I was helping my buddy nurse his drunk GF out of the bar; she puked on my shoes, but that's a whole'nother story)


Jeez. You have an awefully busy non-social life.








Nothing better than a puking drunk partier








OH MY GOD!
5 posts and OWNED!








well, unless some jackass steels it from me!








PS. My car looks way better than that now, and Greg's looks way worse!










_Modified by J. Daniel at 10:35 AM 12-22-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Hooray! Dan pwned a page!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*

I see a turbo in dat datalog!
Nice.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
PS. My car looks way better than that now, and Greg's looks way worse!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

wife gave me an early Xmas gift... Ultimate Detail Machine







so scirocco will get cleaned and polished today!!! and maybe the coilovers installed















practicing for cincy!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_OH MY GOD!
5 posts and OWNED!


See how easy it is to own a page. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_wife gave me an early Xmas gift... Ultimate Detail Machine







so scirocco will get cleaned and polished today!!! and maybe the coilovers installed















practicing for cincy!









nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

last night, had to stay up till 4 am to drive people to the airport...so what did i get done:
blew about 12 fuses trying to get my stupid CB to work through a cigarette lighter adpter(still dont know what is not working)
and relayed my airhorn--so that works well now, and dosnt kill my car anymore


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

I guess everybody must be out shopping.
Crap! I should be out shopping!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

I'm not out shopping, I was just over at my sisters being shown how pathetic I am, but she fed me a great breakfast.
Now I'm at home trying to psych myself up to going outside, in the cold, to mount my new snowblower attachment on my lawn tractor, I'm tired of getting beat up by my snow blower.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I'm not out shopping, I was just over at my sisters being shown how pathetic I am, ...


You needed to go to your sisters for that?







I kid


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

No I didn't need to go over there for that, I needed to go over there because my parents were there to see everyone, and I got a free breakfast.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

why is everyone out shopping is there a special ocassion I am not awhare of????


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_I guess everybody must be out shopping.
Crap! I should be out shopping!

eff shopping. atleast not if its not for me








ps. holiday-shopping related traffic BLOWS


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

I was working all day.








Now that I'm home I can't listen to the music that _I_ want to listen to because my Dad just put on a live cd by the performer with the absolute worst singing voice I have ever heard, Bruce Springsteen.







I hate Bruce Springsteen!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I see a turbo in dat datalog!
Nice.

I see foot down and nicely rich in dat datalog. And I also see smiles, loads and loads of them. Maniacal laughter even.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_I guess everybody must be out shopping.
Crap! I should be out shopping!

Someone, somewhere, silently slipped a nice card to your wife into the mail...with a note and a recipe.....















Edit: Your wife deserves a nice note, doesn't she?










_Modified by punchbug at 2:38 PM 12-22-2007_


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I see foot down and nicely rich in dat datalog. And I also see smiles, loads and loads of them. Maniacal laughter even.









Yes! And two hands on the wheel even in fourth gear! I need to ignore *everything* and get this car done!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*

Who said I couldn't read a datalog eh?







(Yeah, I really am smiling) SO glad to hear it, you really deserve that after putting up with me! Glad you had some bonding time with YOUR car for a change.








Edit: That rpm "curve" is SO linear, mine only looked like that on the dyno, so it pulls that well right on up to 7000rpm may as well say? well, SHeeee-it!


_Modified by punchbug at 3:13 PM 12-22-2007_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

So is it safe to say that your car is no longer "broke dick", Dan?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Who said I couldn't read a datalog eh?







(Yeah, I really am smiling) 

This is good to know.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Oh I can only see the smiles and laughter, if there are pouts, crying or frowns, I'm no use whatsoever.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Well, my vehicular fun was restricted to a short stint drivng the new toy, '08 RevXP. Not enough snow, had there been, the boy would have been out on it anyway.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Woa, nice picture ^^


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I was working all day.








Now that I'm home I can't listen to the music that _I_ want to listen to because my Dad just put on a live cd by the performer with the absolute worst singing voice I have ever heard, Bruce Springsteen.

Come on it's not that bad, at least it wasn't Bob (I can't find the note) Dillon.
I spent the last three hours out in my shed getting my lawn tractor set up for the snow blower, tomorrow I finish mounting it.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

DAMN





















Wife's van was a mess..... so I spent 5 hours cleaning it






















only had time to wash and fix the door handle on the scirocco






















tomorrow comes coilovers and then X-mas eve will be polishing!!!















bump...for cincy! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Woa, nice picture ^^









Thanks, but I was generally unhappy with them. I'm still learning, made some mistakes with settings, etc. That thing pops wheelies like nobody's business. He's still screwing with the suspension, it'll do better, so will I. 435lbs/150hp. Yeah, there will be lots of pics of that one, can't wait to get some drifts back in the pothole.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Looks like fun Cathy.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

This page needs MOAR pics!!!!
Saturday (caturday??!?), 4:00 pm. Collin arrives.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Before:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

During:


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Jeeze. No posts at all? Got lives?
I worked on Vic today. Got the garage up to 95 before I realised it


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

After (featuring an appearance by the Timob):


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

As the slogan of the Timob goes, "Muahahahaha!":


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

The sight of a Passat wagon can only mean one thing.....FOOD!!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

This page is hereby claimed as my own!!!!!!!!!!!1! W00t!!!!
Fuel stop on the way:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Whoa. Page 100 is almost here.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (upoo2)*

Indeed. Wasn't bigtavo's prediction 100 pages by Christmas?







I'd say we're right on schedule. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Other vehicle stuff around here since it's slow...new brush bar!!

THAT needs a DUCK!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Can that thing float?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

It does a whole 3 mph on the water, it's totally amphibious, six wheel drive, mows down small trees, etc..... You can attach a small outboard to it. They are not exported to you guys AFAIK.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Other vehicle stuff around here since it's slow...new brush bar!!

THAT needs a DUCK!

If cath ever says "Adam, take (name here) for a ride; BEWARE. That thing is 6 wheels of fear and elation.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

Yeah, the ARGO corners pretty well eh Jules? Like a carnival ride.








Scirocco content: Nope, none, nada.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Scirocco content: Nope, none, nada.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_This page needs MOAR pics!!!!
Saturday (caturday??!?), 4:00 pm. Collin arrives.

















and the one arm bandit is me hiding my sunburnt arm from the sun


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_

















wonder twin powers activate


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
















silver Sciroccos at the carwash near Cincy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Other vehicle stuff around here since it's slow...new brush bar!!

THAT needs a DUCK!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_







silver Sciroccos at the carwash near Cincy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

now we can have 3 silver 16v's in 2008 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
now we can have 3 silver 16v's in 2008 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Indeed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
now we can have 3 silver 16v's in 2008 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yes, I'm looking forward to taking my Silver 16v to Cincy


















_Modified by 53BGTX at 12:57 AM 12-23-2007_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_It does a whole 3 mph on the water, it's totally amphibious, six wheel drive, mows down small trees, etc..... You can attach a small outboard to it. They are not exported to you guys AFAIK. 

I'm not entirely sure about that. On the trip to Chicago last weekend, tooling across U.S. 30 in north-central Indiana, I caught a glimpse of a sign out of the corner of my eye. The sign said something about an ARGO and had a pic of one. We were past it before I realized what I'd seen though. (I was sitting in the back of the Golf half-asleep, sorry!)


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Someone, somewhere, silently slipped a nice card to your wife into the mail...with a note and a recipe.....















Edit: Your wife deserves a nice note, doesn't she?










Did you get Cindy's sugar-cookie recipe? Jeff was kind enough to pass it along for her.
Not gonna cut it Jeff.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*









Mark, Marc and Marc


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_


















Not fair. I wanna go play in the snow. I just put my rocco back together, so hopefully I'll get a chance to take it up to Mt. Baker soon


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Did you get Cindy's sugar-cookie recipe? Jeff was kind enough to pass it along for her.
Not gonna cut it Jeff.









Are you f'ing kidding me???? Well, he can't try that "no contact with the wife" stuff with me. Tampering with the mail is a federal offense, you know...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_









mm 8 wheel argo, with tracks.....we could get those tank track things too, but it goes fine without. What I'd really like is something like this:
http://www.howeandhowe.com/ripsaw.htm
It's featured in one of the "Slednecks" series (as well as one of my kid's helicopters), and OMG. 
And regarding the two silver cars....twin evil I'd say. One of these days I'll bring mine again. If my MkI is laid up. Maybe this year, who knows?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_ 










So is that running in rear driver configuration in that picture? Love the dual exhaust, love the rear grille....
OH!! and next target is the "Pics that made you smile" thread...this one now has more views (by a long ways) than the FAQ thread. Well done guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by punchbug at 4:54 AM 12-23-2007_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

So this is festive AND Cincy content....a winter Scirocco snowflake for you


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Daym Cath. I like that! Good pic.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

Any one have an old (but in readable condition) later MKII dash back plate? (the circuit board stuff..) 
I am trying to layout the wiring of the dash and need to work out how the speed sensor is wired in...



_Modified by Rocco_julie at 12:31 PM 12-23-2007_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Daym Cath. I like that! Good pic.

It's actually 8 pictures, I did a lot of old skool cut and paste with the silver stuff this year. That series was all pretty festive, maybe I'll scan some more of them. Some of them are BIG!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Big is good! Bigtavo that is.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

My 1st one - a 1977


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

And my 2nd - 1981 S


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

My 3rd one - 80 S


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

And finally my current car....








page 100!









FTW!

_Modified by bigtavo at 9:28 AM 12-23-2007_


_Modified by bigtavo at 9:29 AM 12-23-2007_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Nice series of photos BigTavo! All those MkIs and then A MkII, seems the reverse of the typical progression. Everyone else must be out battling the shopping crowds eh?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Nice series of photos BigTavo! All those MkIs and then A MkII, seems the reverse of the typical progression. Everyone else must be out battling the shopping crowds eh?

Nah, my lazy ass just got up. The other one is still sleeping.
Today will be wrapping the rest of the gifts and *maybe* trying to find one more. I didn't get to the store yesterday, had to go flying instead.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Ya ever flown to Colorado, Daun? I wonder how much the altitude would affect your landing speed, and the takeoff run?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_All those MkIs and then A MkII, seems the reverse of the typical progression.

We'll just have convince Cindy that *she* needs an Mk 1. His & hers Sciroccos.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Oh yeah, lookit this. Page 100 two days early!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Ya ever flown to Colorado, Daun? I wonder how much the altitude would affect your landing speed, and the takeoff run?

Not for realy, no, but I did try it a bit on Flight Sim awhile back. Without getting too technical, altitude has a big effect on performance, and it definitely suffers at the 5k+ level. Now if I just had a turbocharger....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Nah, my lazy ass just got up. The other one is still sleeping.


You have two asses? There's just so much I don't know about you, full of surprises I tell you! And yes, maybe I'll send another note to MrsBigTavo and encourage her to start car shoppping, to "round out" the collection.....SHE does need one...but who doesn't?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Any one have an old (but in readable condition) later MKII dash back plate? (the circuit board stuff..) 
I am trying to layout the wiring of the dash and need to work out how the speed sensor is wired in...


The flexi board behind the gauge cluster?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

wooo...100 pages dome before xmas day.
im so proud of us all







and it feels dirty as well


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Nice series of photos BigTavo! All those MkIs and then A MkII, seems the reverse of the typical progression. Everyone else must be out battling the shopping crowds eh?

My progression was several MKIs, followed by several MKIIs, followed by the little bundle of joy that's sitting in a transport in Missouri, so I guess Jeff is on his way back to the "dark side."


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Yeah, the ARGO corners pretty well eh Jules? Like a carnival ride.








Scirocco content: Nope, none, nada.









Hey! I know what an Argo IS! I read about it in that non-fiction work _Into The Wild_ about that kid who died in the Alaskan bush.
Extremely captivating book and what an awesome vehicle.
Woot!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Hey! I know what an Argo IS! I read about it in that non-fiction work _Into The Wild_ about that kid who died in the Alaskan bush.
Extremely captivating book


hey. I just finished reading that book last week! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif great read.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Mmmmmmm. Christmas sugar cookies.
























MrsBigtavo knows how to keep me BIG!


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









Ok, thats it, I am running my cabby rims until I can find a set of these. Please tell me they aren't caps


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (badpenny)*

the wheels on Colin's '82 are Le Castellets : 6x14 ET38 4/100








http://website.lineone.net/~dr...s.htm
- these wheels also came in 15 in, but are rare in this country, I've only seen pictures of them on Passats that went to Canada.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*









DOGGY!!!
COOKIE!!!
these are a few of my favorite things








Stuart looks different


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Hi everyone. I just wanted to get at least one post on page 100.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

Postin' roccos on page 100!







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Just wondering (having never been to Cincy) will there be parts for sale and trade?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_Hi everyone. I just wanted to get at least one post on page 100.









Me too.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (badpenny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badpenny* »_Just wondering (having never been to Cincy) will there be parts for sale and trade?


People usually IM or email eachother ahead of time, and use Cincy as a free pickup point instead of shipping. There's a few people that sold a part or two out of their trunks.
But - this is not a show, not a commercial thing - It's just a meeting-up of friends!


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
The flexi board behind the gauge cluster?

Thats the one. It needs the attach point at the rear of the speedo for thr speed sensor


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_People usually IM or email eachother ahead of time, and use Cincy as a free pickup point instead of shipping. There's a few people that sold a part or two out of their trunks.
But - this is not a show, not a commercial thing - It's just a meeting-up of friends!
Yaaaaaaay


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

What did you pull the speedo out of, because mine is mechanical, the only electrical attachment point is for the voltage regulator, keeps it to 5v for the diodes and a couple other things.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_MrsBigtavo knows how to keep me BIG!

Hey! This is a _family_ forum, Jeff.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Did anybody else have a fun day out in the rain, snow and cold pulling their suspension to get the wheel bearings and strut mounts replaced?
Me ---->







, except not smiling


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (cholland_)*

canadian x-mas tree


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Probably set up by these guys:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

beauty eh?
check it out hoser. ducks


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

STUBBIES!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









hope the rocco likes what I got it for x-mas


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_STUBBIES!









Sing along now....







"And a beee-ee-eer in a tree"









How the tree looks after beer































_Modified by punchbug at 4:23 PM 12-23-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Sing along now....







"And a beee-ee-eer in a tree"

































http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 7:34 PM 12-23-2007_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I'm in the midst of swapping steering wheel bearings. 
Hands covered in grease, using broomsticks as bearing drifts, and generally carrying on.
Too bad all of this precipitation is RAIN! I want snow.
I had to get out of the car as it was getting me way too wet. So, steering column is out, but I can't get the dang instrument cluster out. The speedo was easy, its the plugs at the bottom that are giving me trouble.








Anyone else wrenching? http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
















pics, ownage whore!1!!!! PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Did anybody else have a fun day out in the rain, snow and cold pulling their suspension to get the wheel bearings and strut mounts replaced?
Me ---->







, except not smiling









It was a beautiful day here in southern Ontario cholland! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Didn't you enjoy it?



_Modified by punchbug at 4:16 PM 12-23-2007_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
It was a beautiful day here in southern Ontario cholland! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Didn't you enjoy it?


It's not pouring rain in that picture, but the wind is accurate.








So, to answer your question. No.
I need a bigger garage. 

One of my balljoints wouldn't pop out of the steering knuckle. Since I was a little afraid I was about to catch pneumonia, I decided that it could wait until Christmas morning.


_Modified by cholland_ at 7:20 PM 12-23-2007_


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Did anybody else have a fun day out in the rain, snow and cold pulling their suspension to get the wheel bearings and strut mounts replaced?
Me ---->







, except not smiling









No. Spent it in the basement putting transmission stuffs back where they belong.
Till we realized that we don't have any replacement circlips.








Damn....stalled again.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Booha1)*

we need and old quattro to do this with it.
fun in the snow


_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 7:39 PM 12-23-2007_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
One of my balljoints wouldn't pop out of the steering knuckle. 


When in doubt, use a huuuuuuge screwdriver or pry bar, and make sure you have some of these lying around:
http://store.blackforestindust....html
In case you bent your existing control arms, you know.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

" that are stitch welded " http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
It's not pouring rain in that picture, but the wind is accurate.








So, to answer your question. No.
I need a bigger garage. 

One of my balljoints wouldn't pop out of the steering knuckle. Since I was a little afraid I was about to catch pneumonia, I decided that it could wait until Christmas morning.

_Modified by cholland_ at 7:20 PM 12-23-2007_

Yeah, I don't envy you that outdoors wrenching, how did you keep your wrenches from blowing away? (Or your car for that matter?) I went for a nice drive in the sunshine, as you can see here. 

No wrenching for me, I was over at the parent's place doing Christmas stuffs.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

It was pouring down rain here today....







And I was at work.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Did anybody else have a fun day out in the rain, snow and cold pulling their suspension to get the wheel bearings and strut mounts replaced?
Me ---->







, except not smiling









Nope, I was out putting the snowblower on the lawn tractor, it's cold out there.
After getting it all put together I find I need a longer belt, Feh!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
When in doubt, use a huuuuuuge screwdriver or pry bar, and make sure you have some of these lying around:


I was prying with both a screwdriver and a crowbar, but neither of them wanted to be of much help. I soaked it in PB blaster and will let it sit for a while... assuming the car doesn't blow off the jackstands with the crazy weather we're having tonight.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*

When I changed my ball joints I had to use a jack under the hub to let the pressure off of the control arm so I could pry down and pop the ball joint.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

some random pics of my car by a3vr:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Another shot of the wondertwins!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









Sugary sweet!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I have much catching up to do. Haven't really had the time or chance to post or respond to email since Friday afternoon


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I have much catching up to do. Haven't really had the time or chance to post or respond to email since Friday afternoon









Well, sit down with a nightcap, and relax! You deserve it!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

coils went on rocco today ....... I have a leaky transmission that I need to attend to..... and it looks like I may need spacers for the front tires to clear.





















I am going to try and align the best I can tomorrow......







hopefully I can get it to roll without rubbing the adjusting rings..





























other than that a beautiful day here in Austin TX... tomorrow will be needed alignment and CD player install...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Beautiful glasses!
I had my nightcap with dinner







When you eat at a place called 'Bourbon" it's pretty clear what you're gonna be drinking.

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Well, sit down with a nightcap, and relax! You deserve it!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
























http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 7:34 PM 12-23-2007_


I used one of these motors (plus a car built around it) to get to Niagara Falls and back this weekend. Way too much fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

for those days when a regular size martini will not do
• Holds 48 oz 
• 10" tall 
• Hand wash recommended


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I have one, actually.
And I've drank from it.
When I worked downtown at a private school, at the end of the year they crowned me 'Miss-school 2007'







with a sash and everything
But the plus side was I got a martini glass that big full of tasty drink and a bunch of straws, so I could have my fans help me drink it


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Alright, this is both my 8000th post on Vortex (I sure talk a lot, don't I?)







, and my 200th post in this thread.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

you are such a post whore chris. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

One of the fun roads near my house. Much more fun in the dry and with two hands on the wheel. this was just a video test!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_you are such a post whore chris. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

You know it!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

1706 posts (0.99 posts per day on average)
16VScirrocco88 has been a member for 1716 days


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Foggy day.










_Modified by G-rocco at 12:07 AM 12-24-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Citylights.










_Modified by G-rocco at 12:07 AM 12-24-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Citylights and driving lights - actually turning out to be a very useful combination!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Driving lights and low beams.
Aha, and ownage.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

The whole enchilada - I want to give that deer sunburn before I hit it!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

nice light setup you got there greg


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

yeah, when it works


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_

I used one of these motors (plus a car built around it) to get to Niagara Falls and back this weekend. Way too much fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Now, imagine the same motor, in there, instead of a fat GTI.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:37 AM 12-24-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

j/k thanks for all the work you've put into it. One of these days I'll return the favor by actually polishing those wheels.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Alright, this is both my 8000th post on Vortex 


It says 8001.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_









Holy crap!








Now we have to dress up for Cincy.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Aha, and ownage.


Wh







re


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Rocco, _G_-rocco. Tanqueray ten martini, extra-dry, olives, up.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Now, imagine the same motor, in there, instead of a fat GTI.
































Now *that* I want to see.
And it was a GLI, not a GTI... so even fatter, but oh so comfy


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_









Wow Greg, you clean up pretty nice.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_









nice shoes there greg


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Speaking of shoes...


























_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 1:08 AM 12-24-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Wow Greg, you clean up pretty nice.

I know, right?
Truth is, the car cleans up better than I do. Good thing I didn't wash it, eh?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

i hate the rain...it almost killed my car today.
slid going around a corner [understeer like whoa], but that was fine.
went through a puddle, more like a small lake,







, engine lost all sort of power, it would idle at like 200 rpm with the OSX and Baterry lights on, i could only rev to 4k, and i needed to let the cutch out at 3k when starting from a stop...it was awesome
she dried out now, but she was not happy. some how wattered ended up all the way back on the brake booster(which was steaming when i popped the hood, cuz it was evaporating the water). not fun


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

positive note, i leave for hawaii tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_positive note, i leave for hawaii tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

more whoreage post: i FINALLY got my damned CB radio to work [found out the 1st one i got was a bad radio....3 cigarette adapters and 15 fuses [at varying locations] later]
of course, now i need to wire in a new cig lighter in the scirocco because mine dosnt want to let anything stay in it-- spits it out like an unapreciative girlfriend


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

why not post more? ill be in the sky for 12 hours of tomorrow.
mono wiper and no rear wiper in the rain is interesting







rain-x is my best friend. and even though it is kinda iffy in the rain, the style gods need to be appeased


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

I don't enjoy long flights anymore.
10+ hours in a plane eating peanuts, watching boring movies and drinking wine just does not cut it for me.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_I don't enjoy long flights anymore.
10+ hours in a plane eating peanuts, watching boring movies and drinking wine just does not cut it for me.









i cant wait.







atleast ill be able to drink. maybe it will help the time pass


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_why not post more? 

Post away!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Whores!!!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

what is this no post for over a hour, where did everybody go


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

I got everyone Christmas presents:


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*

very interesting, Cincinnati Bengals vs Miami Dolphins Dec. 30, 2007 1pm in Miami









_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Just finished doing a 5 lug swap and coilovers on my bestfriends car and it only took us 2 pages of cincy thread ha










_Modified by Sciroccoracer7 at 1:18 AM 12-24-2007_


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

My winter beater


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

I also thought I would motivate myself a little and put my front end on and throw my new rims on (no adapter required)


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_I also thought I would motivate myself a little and put my front end on and throw my new rims on (no adapter required) 









nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

and im out of this piece....maybe ill hop online at the airport along the way, if not, see you clowns later.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Beautiful glasses!
I had my nightcap with dinner







When you eat at a place called 'Bourbon" it's pretty clear what you're gonna be drinking.


I've been getting one for my Dad every Christmas, the tree was this year's. I'll have to line the whole lot of them up for apicture. Of course there is something heavy, say, 60flozs under the tree. He's old, a daily martini is one of his main enjoyments. WE don't enjoy it, makes him REAL cranky.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

It's too bad ya didn't use a tripod!!









Now, go take some pictures that do!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Holy crap!








Now we have to dress up for Cincy.









Finally!! The tuxedo shot! But Greg, who did you get to model?







He's so handsome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Maybe he's the next Bond? The Car Who Loved Me...VolksFinger....How cool would THAT be, Bond in a custom fabbed Rocco...wonder what options he'd add.







Hmmm, reliability would be one thing...I can just see it, our James gets in his car to go chase some love object/save the world and he hears the usual Rrrr,rr,clickclickclick.....
On another topic, sort of, I've often though it's be fun to do a Cincy mass arrival in period correct clothing. For me, 79 is an easy fit, 







but look out if I drive the 87. That could be a heavy metal look, right? 









This should cheer everybody up:











_Modified by punchbug at 9:05 AM 12-24-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_It's too bad ya didn't use a tripod!!









Now, go take some pictures that do!









Quoted for da new page!
Cathy owns anotherone!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Quoted for da new page!
Cathy owns anotherone!!









OMGosh, I guess I'd better get on that then, eh?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

cool gif Timbo. I'll definetly take another series with a tripod - and a better camera. I'd like to do it at duck when you can see just how nicely bright the lights are. My Canon will let me use the same exposure for all the pictures, regardless of the headlights, so it'll be better for compare-and-contrast.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_









You make that car look good!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
You make that car look good!









Funny, I thought it was the other way 'round!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Funny, I thought it was the other way 'round!

There goes Greg again, baiting us all for more compliments.
Sheesh.
Merry Christmas Eve, y'all!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
On another topic, sort of, I've often though it's be fun to do a Cincy mass arrival in period correct clothing. For me, 79 is an easy fit, but look out if I drive the 87. That could be a heavy metal look, right? 










I wouldn't wear them then and I won't wear them now, and you can't make me








Those silly looking animal print spandex pants, ok where's the vomiting emote, well you get the picture.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
There goes Greg again, baiting us all for more compliments.
Sheesh.
Merry Christmas Eve, y'all!










Well, look at Mister SnappyDresser calling people out!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
There goes Greg again, baiting us all for more compliments.
Sheesh.
Merry Christmas Eve, y'all!









What would you expect, posing in a tuxedo standing beside a Scirocco.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

happy Xmas eve bump!















Should have some pics today!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
I wouldn't wear them then and I won't wear them now, and you can't make me








Those silly looking animal print spandex pants, ok where's the vomiting emote, well you get the picture.









Well, anyone who knows me will know I RELISH animal prints (and that thankfully I have enough dignity to pass on spandex). And Lord knows, I have the hair for it.
Fixed the top of the page a bit. The aerial is short cars I think, it was an impromptu picture on a day that didn't look so great for aviation.


_Modified by punchbug at 10:05 AM 12-24-2007_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Well, anyone who knows me will know I RELISH animal prints (and that thankfully I have enough dignity to pass on spandex). And Lord knows, I have the hair for it.
Fixed the top of the page a bit. The aerial is short cars I think, it was an impromptu picture on a day that didn't look so great for aviation.

_Modified by punchbug at 9:46 AM 12-24-2007_

Anyone who knows me, knows I'd look like a 10 lb. ham stuffed in a 5 lb. sack if I wore spandex.
On another note, just got back inside after using my snowblower for the first time, everything went fine, until... apparently some knobhead paper carrier tossed a rolled up newspaper in my driveway, where it promptly froze. Sheared 2 pins and now I have to thaw out the paper to get it out.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_On another topic, sort of, I've often though it's be fun to do a Cincy mass arrival in period correct clothing. For me, 79 is an easy fit, but look out if I drive the 87. That could be a heavy metal look, right? 


Late '80s speed metal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Late '80s speed metal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Totally Marc, totally! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Posting from the Park n Ride at Philadelphia International.
Picking up my mom, dad, sister. 
Flight trackin' on 4 sites, I synched up so well, that I saw the Frontier plane as I crossed the bridge! Gotta wait for da plane to taxi and dump the baggage off though.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

merry FESTIVUS!!!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*











_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 9:07 PM 12-24-2007_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
You make that car look good!









I dunno... both are attractive. And I don't normally like Mars Red cars.
The presents are wrapped and under the tree, just doing some house cleaning and relaxing the rest of the night. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Merry Christmas everyone!

Indeed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















I changed the oil in the 4Runner today (first time I've changed it in a year and a half







) then my Dad and I bled the brakes on the Charger and started it up for the first time in ages.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I changed the oil in the 4Runner today (first time I've changed it in a year and a half







) then my Dad and I bled the brakes on the Charger and started it up for the first time in ages.

Nothing says Xmas eve like car maintence.
Of course, that charger could make an awfully cool gift to you tomorrow morning!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Of course, that charger could make an awfully cool gift to you tomorrow morning!

The never-ending project from hell? Sometimes I think the best gift would be if I didn't ever have to mess with it.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

My Xmas tree was proud to debut a new ornament this year, a Duck ornament from punchbug








XOXO, Thanks Cathy


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Aren't you the ducky one...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_merry FESTIVUS!!!!












































Happy Agnostica


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

OK Julie, I'll try again, was half done with this when my computer locked up.
this is from a MkII rocco, oriented left to right when looking at it from the front, as if the looking at the speedo face.
a 8 pin connector, 5 a space then 3.
1. marked KL1: Splits one part of the trace goes to the 1st pin, far left, on the 4 pin connector in the back of the tach, other part of the trace goes to the white wiring harness connector marked KJL1.

2. no making, goes in 3 directions. On part goes down to that 3 position friction connector piece, and continues on, goes to the upper pad for the resistor marked 16, continues and goes to one side of each of the instrument lamps, continuesends at the bottom most lamp. Continueinf from the other side of the resistor, goes down to the center pin on the 3 pin voltage regulator again no marking. following the lower split the other direction, 
goes to the pos side of the diode marked 1, continues again to the white connector terminal marked MASSE
3. runs to the 7th pin on the terminal for the LEDs, no markings.
4.again runs two direction, one section runs to pin 3, bottom most pin, on the viltage regulator marked E. Other section,top of resitor marked 14, continues splits again one end goes to neg side of diode marked 1, other side to the black connector to the pin marked, looks like CURTANLK, could be a G, could be an O.
5. N/C
6. marked 1,8 to black connector pin marked OEL 1,8
7. Marked 0,3 blk connector pin marked OEL 0,3
8. N/C
I also IMed the info.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_went through a puddle, more like a small lake,







, engine lost all sort of power, it would idle at like 200 rpm with the OSX and Baterry lights on, i could only rev to 4k, and i needed to let the cutch out at 3k when starting from a stop...it was awesome
she dried out now, but she was not happy. some how wattered ended up all the way back on the brake booster(which was steaming when i popped the hood, cuz it was evaporating the water). not fun

Yipes. Be careful with that. I had a JH with 4 bent rods many years ago - caused by going through a big puddle. It bent one so bad that you couldn't turn the engine all the way through one revolution as the rod would hit the sidewall. I thought I saved that but I'll be damned if I can run across it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

This page needs MOAR pictarzzzz!!!!!
















_pictures by g-rocco_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*









Oh Santa, I've been nice, and I need one of those add-on. ^^



_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:09 PM 12-24-2007_


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Finally!
I can't remember this car looking any better!








Just in time for Christmas.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*

Trying to be a post whore like the rest of us, Dan?















Oh, snap!!!!! I pwn this ****!!!!!








Who's this guy?


















_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 10:03 PM 12-24-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Who's this guy?



















Watch it, he's got a wrench in his hand, and a Yuengling in the other hand.

















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:45 AM 12-25-2007_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Whatch it, he's got a wrench in his hand, and a Yuengling in the other hand.
















A wrench that only works on beer. Go figure.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

This is what happens when you pick a car up by it's clutch release lever.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
A wrench that only works on beer. Go figure.
















I've got one too. Very handy in the garage.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Thanks!. I found one pin goes to the 10v from the regulator, one to ground, the other is the sensor output.
I am going to try to work out which pin is which. I think... its 100 pulses per 10th of a mile. Not sure, but I can check that when the car runs again in the spring.
With that I can do an accurate spped and distance tool, matched woith the data from MS, provide MPG readings.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

All these presents under the tree, but I don't see a box big enough for an e30.
I didn't think it would be *this* tough to find what I'm looking for.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Look for boxes small enough to hold keys.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Merry Christmas everyone. Merry Christmas.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_This is what happens when you pick a car up by it's clutch release lever.










That can also happen if you have no front engine mount, a missing starter bolt, sheared off engine-to-transmission bolts and a blown rear main seal!!
==Ask me how I know==


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Look for boxes small enough to hold keys.









Good point, but I'm fairly picky in what I'm looking for so I *doubt* that's gonna happen.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I've been watching a show from BBC2 - James May's My Sister's Top Toys.
They played my favorite (favourite?







) song during the show, and two other songs that I really like! MUAHHAHAHH!
/Top Gear is on next.

EDIT: HOLY CRAP! MORE MUSIC! Who the hell edits these shows? The British twin version of me?


_Modified by timbo2132 at 11:41 PM 12-24-2007_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_

That can also happen if you have no front engine mount, a missing starter bolt, sheared off engine-to-transmission bolts and a blown rear main seal!!
==Ask me how I know==















 
Actually it was caused by my car's lack of the little plastic pice that stops the clutch release lever from swinging down past the tranny case. So when my clutch cable broke,the arm swung all the way down and the finger inside pushed the endcap out of the tranny and allowed the throwout bearing to fall out and the pushrod to slide out halfway. I bent it trying to force the arm up to put the new clutch cable on.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

The Timob's goin worldwide baby!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

One minute 'till Christmas!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_









Hot_DAMN_ that car looks great, Dan! Methinks I need to take the 16V kit off my T-red car. 
Now I want to see you *DRIVING *that car. Bring a caravan to Philly!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_One minute 'till Christmas!

Crap! Merry Christmas!
Why am I still up?! I'm gonna miss







.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_All these presents under the tree, but I don't see a box big enough for an e30.
I didn't think it would be *this* tough to find what I'm looking for.

This?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_All these presents under the tree, but I don't see a box big enough for an e30.
I didn't think it would be *this* tough to find what I'm looking for.

Or this?


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

fixed... poorly..


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
This?









wow that make me happy in pants




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Thanks!. I found one pin goes to the 10v from the regulator, one to ground, the other is the sensor output.
I am going to try to work out which pin is which. I think... its 100 pulses per 10th of a mile. Not sure, but I can check that when the car runs again in the spring.
With that I can do an accurate spped and distance tool, matched woith the data from MS, provide MPG readings.

JULIE!! It's Christmas







Put down the multimeter and back away....







Merry Christmas, and happy Dec25th to the rest of you!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Kids are still sleeping.







It wasn't all that long ago when we'd be up till 3am wrapping gifts and the kids would bust in at like 4:30 screaming "Santa was here! Santa was here!" Those were the days.







I wish each and everyone of my vortex friends a safe and merry Christmas.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
This?









Welll.... the colour is right. I'm actually looking for the cheaper / lower performance end of things. Ideally it would be an '86-'87 325es, 5spd, red w/ tan, but I'm willing to compromise some.
Merry Christmas everyone! It's gonna be a busy day around here.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Thanks!. I found one pin goes to the 10v from the regulator, one to ground, the other is the sensor output.
I am going to try to work out which pin is which. I think... its 100 pulses per 10th of a mile. Not sure, but I can check that when the car runs again in the spring.
With that I can do an accurate speed and distance tool, matched with the data from MS, provide MPG readings.

Sounds cool.
I wish I could figure out what the abbreviations mean, I can't find them in the wiring diagram anywhere.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

This one is truley the Christmas E30 - look it's at SANTA raceway! 

_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Or this?








 http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Welll.... the colour is right. I'm actually looking for the cheaper / lower performance end of things. Ideally it would be an '86-'87 325es, 5spd, red w/ tan, but I'm willing to compromise some.
Merry Christmas everyone! It's gonna be a busy day around here.
I am currently restoring my wifes (I say restoring, I am doing a lot of body work) she was involved in a 5 car pile-up and all but the rear of the car was smashed. No frame damage but it was smeared from the fuel door forward. Beige metallic and tan interior. Thats her beemie 86 es.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_This one is truley the Christmas E30 - look it's at SANTA raceway! 
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif

I could rob that for parts! yay, the wheels on the Scirocco and the headlights on the Jetta








Should've kept my E30 just for that reason


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

No posts in 2.5 hours? What are we all doing, spending time with our families or something


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_No posts in 2.5 hours? What are we all doing, spending time with our families or something









i was sleeping...now im going to the pool.
17 hours of traveling yesterday, it sucked.







oh weell, im here now, time to crack a brew and go to the pool


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

I don't know about you, but it just doesn't seem like Christmas unless it's cold.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Well it's snowing now, pretty hard too.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Well it's snowing now, pretty hard too.


You can keep the snow and cold. Ahhh for summers in Sydney....


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

I want one decent snow storm here in MD, tired of the dusting of snow we usually get.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Topic Participation
3640 posts exist in this topic.
User Posts 
frd206 477 
Mtl-Marc 351 
G-rocco 335 
16VScirrocco88 262 
mr lee 253 
MK1roccin77  225 
Chris16vRocco 212 
timbo2132 190 
bigtavo 160 
scirocco*joe 147 
punchbug 137 
vwdaun 98 
xavsbud 88 
Morio 82 
Rocco_crossing 72 
Sciroccoracer7 63 
Neptuno 56 
53BGTX 55 
cholland_ 47 
Rocco_julie 40 
tmechanic 35 
LastMartian 34 
sciroccojim 24 
Michael Bee 23 
Lord_Verminaard 16 
Scirocko 15 
saddest6day66 11 
J. Daniel 11 
Booha1 11 
Sciroccomann 10


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Merry Christmas!!!















wned!










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 6:42 PM 12-25-2007_


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

So, what exactly is Boxing Day????


----------



## 84SciroccoX-FLOW (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (badpenny)*

so this is the cincy thread eh? i just would like to say hello and up untill i met carl - ginster i never considered going to cincy, i thought it was just some other gtg, i know shun me now lol for those who havent seen my stupid random posts i have an 1984.5 alpine white wolfsburg edition scirocco with a 2.0 ABA swap running digi II, hopefully this year 08 ill be able to make it to cincy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (badpenny)*

It is the day I will post like crazy because I'm stuck at my daughter's place with high speed ALL DAY! So Christmas greetings will be delayed by a day. It's a Canadian holiday on the 26th. Pretty well the equivalent of the day before US Thanksgiving for shopping maniacs. I get to go to the outdoors store (Royal) for a helmet and some ice picks, woohoo. I'll have to aul back here for my family Christmas and the annual bear race. Car's not done yet...so we're on schedule.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (badpenny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badpenny* »_So, what exactly is Boxing Day????

It's a day for fighting, after which you fade away into Bolivian.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (badpenny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badpenny* »_So, what exactly is Boxing Day????

You need a Queen for that.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boxing_Day


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_It is the day I will post like crazy because I'm stuck at my daughter's place with high speed ALL DAY! 

Since you have high speed, here are some huge files. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Well I'm sitting through a white Christmas.
A very white Christmas.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Wow, that's a lotta snow ya got there.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

The car is hibernating
haven't seen my camera in weeks.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

I thought that was sarcasm, and a picture of your car from today.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I thought that was sarcasm, and a picture of your car from today.









me too.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Nope, no sarcasm, just no pics of it today. Had about 2" so far.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Nope, no sarcasm, just no pics of it today. Had about 2" so far.

no pics of the weather here...but let me tell you, snow up to my eyeballs here in hawaii


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*

Well, I usually have a camera nearby. So here's breakfast, day before Christmas. The last of six that MtlMarc gave me in the summer, and they were all well enjoyed. (Thanks man!) The glassware is a Waterford Millenium champagne flute, this beer is worthy.

This is Christmas morning, I got up WAY too early and killed time with the tripod. (there will be another later when I get back here...I'm at my daughter's, gotta drive her to work)

And here's the new tool kit I got for Christmas. Greg, look out at Cincy, your hatch will not be the only one "serving" now! (I need to mod it to hold more glasses!)

Happy Boxing Day!


_Modified by punchbug at 5:10 AM 12-26-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (badpenny)*

The longer name is
"Putting stuff in boxes for various reasons that we can't remember Day"


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

hope everyone had a good Christmas!
back to work


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Well, I usually have a camera nearby. So here's breakfast, day before Christmas.

<Snippage>
Red X's on the day before Christmas??
Hey btw, never heard back from you on New Year's.... or my last e-mail for that matter. *sniffle*


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Welp, no e30 under the tree, but the Sciroccos did have a pretty good Christmas. I hope everyone else did too.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

ahhh..back to work tomorrow bump








but it is another day closer to Cincy!!!






















I have alot of work to do


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_ahhh..back to work tomorrow bump









but it is another day closer to Cincy!!!






















I have alot of work to do

+1
Only 6 more days before the East Coast Cincy Caravan Thread of 2008 launches!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
+1
Only 6 more days before the East Coast Cincy Caravan Thread of 2008 launches!










6 more days before the West Coast / South West Cincy Caravan Thread of 2008 launches!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
6 more days before the West Coast / South West /*TEXAS*Cincy Caravan Thread of 2008 launches!
























fixed


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
<Snippage>
Red X's on the day before Christmas??
Hey btw, never heard back from you on New Year's.... or my last e-mail for that matter. *sniffle*

What the heck, I see pictures? And as for no reply, I
ll get that fixed....








Edit:
Well for frick's sakes. SO now I really really hate dialup. Just moved a bunch of photos into folders (since I have one tiny window of speed for a few hours) so I can find them on ****ing dialup without going through all sorts of bull**** and now I have Xs. So I'll have to upload all over from fresh. You guys have just no idea what a waste of time this all is. maybe I'll become a virtual hermit like the rest of my bloody backwater town.














<cry>

Daun, just reread that. New Year's???What calendar are you on down there in the excited states anyway?







But I DO owe ya an email.


_Modified by punchbug at 9:13 AM 12-26-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
fixed









isn't Texas in the South West ?!?1


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
*Ain't* Texas in the South West ?!?1 

fixed.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
isn't Texas in the South West ?!?1 

not from what these texans tell me....... The great Republic of Texas does not associate with any other geographical naming convention..other than TEXAS, TEJAS, Home......
told to me the first week I moved here


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
not from what these texans tell me....... The great Republic of Texas does not associate with any other geographical naming convention..other than TEXAS, TEJAS, Home......
told to me the first week I moved here
















btw, they also don't like Baja Oklahoma jokes


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*

If God intended for Texans to ski, he would have given them mountains.


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
btw, they also don't like Baja Oklahoma jokes






















I don't think its Not liking it, more so, as that we really don't get it.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_And here's the new tool kit I got for Christmas. Greg, look out at Cincy, your hatch will not be the only one "serving" now! (I need to mod it to hold more glasses!)

Happy Boxing Day!


A little competition never hurt anybody.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_If God intended for Texans to ski, he would have given them mountains. 

Does anybody know what the "N" on the Cornhusker's helmet stands for?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
not from what these texans tell me....... The great Republic of Texas does not associate with any other geographical naming convention..other than TEXAS, TEJAS, Home......
told to me the first week I moved here
















Similar to what my girlfiend has told me. According to her, there is Austin and there is Texas. Austin is in Texas, but Texas is not in Austin.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Similar to what my girlfiend has told me. According to her, there is Austin and there is Texas. Austin is in Texas, but Texas is not in Austin.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This is typical with most state capitals.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Does anybody know what the "N" on the Cornhusker's helmet stands for?

No bites?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_










Very nice picture! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Maybee some might see the same spinning tree as the result of abusing their favorite beverage.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

^ your just a page owning machine


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I think this is where the Elves fall out of the tree and puke in your shoes.


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

turbocharged christmas trees rule. that one looks like it's pushin 15psi.. I could only run 10psi before catastrophic ornament failure..


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
No bites?

I was under the impression it was for Nebraska.
Somehow I get the sense you're setting up a bad joke


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I was under the impression it was for Nebraska.
Somehow I get the sense you're setting up a bad joke









You are correct...bad joke!
According to folks from Oklahoma, the "N" on the helmet for the Nebraska football team stands for k"Nowledge"








Purty phunni


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

My Grandpa got a Nikon D40X for christmas, along with the stock lens, and a 54-200mm lens. It is an awesome thing.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_My Grandpa got a Nikon D40X for christmas, along with the stock lens, and a 54-200mm lens. It is an awesome thing.

Nikon rocks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

can't wait to get this party started!!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

oh dear god. What a horrible picture


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_oh dear god. What a horrible picture

thats gonna be you in 5 months


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
thats gonna be you in 5 months
















No no no.... I'll be wearing a cowboy hat, not a pointy new years hat!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_can't wait to get this party started!!! 


It looks to me like the party is almost over...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

no partying going on in this weather








from my desk.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_no partying going on in this weather








from my desk.









I heard that. However, I've spent almost all day crammed into the d/s floorpan under the instrument cluster trying to reinstall my steering column. 








It just won't go back in. 
Anyone want to come over tomorrow and get a fresh pair of eyes on this problem? I don't want to spend all day on my birthday trying to fix this problem. C'mon over and help me fix this sumnabetch.







will be provided.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Cincy?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
this sounds like a job for the Timob!!!!!!

I'd get down there, then beg to use my impact gun.
Joe would turn around for 15 seconds, and then his car would be in 1000 pieces all over the street!!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I'd get down there, then beg to use my impact gun.
Joe would turn around for 15 seconds, and then his car would be in 1000 pieces all over the street!!









easier to park it that way


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

How can this thread have slipped half-way down the page?!?!
Unacceptable.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I hate rainy days.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I hate rainy days.









'Twas sunny and semi-warm here today. Good thing too, I got to pull the rear seat outta the "$300 16v" and fix the o-ring that got mashed a week ago when I replaced the in-tank pump. Filled the car today and got a headache from huffing gasoline fumes.
With any luck the car will be gone this time next week. But only down the road a couple miles to a pilot / mechanic friend.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

coils on!
















I think maybe a little lower would be just right


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*

WOW! It looks awesome!!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Got the other balljoint loose with the help of an air chisel and a big hammer. It's a Boxing Day miracle!








Tomorrow the strut/hub/spindle assemblies go to get new bearings pressed in, then it all gets reassembled with some paint, new strut mounts and poly bump stops (anyone got any opinions on these?)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_(anyone got any opinions on these?)

When I hear poly, I hear
SQUEAK!!SQUEAK!!SQUEAK!!SQUEAK!!SQUEAK!!SQUEAK!!SQUEAK!!SQUEAK!!SQUEAK!!SQUEAK!!SQUEAK!!SQUEAK!!SQUEAK!!SQUEAK!!








But since they are bump stops, I guess it's
BUMP!SQUEAK!!BUMP!SQUEAK!!BUMP!SQUEAK!!BUMP!SQUEAK!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_WOW! It looks awesome!!

Thanks!!! I am truly happy with this suspension so far..... hope to lower it more and then off to get it aligned














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hopefully finish up by late sunday!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

Car looks really nice, all it needs now is some wheel spacers in the back.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

Morio---coils look awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

mr lee--stop posting ugly pictures today, 1st drunken stupor, then ugly weather, enough.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Post up some pictures of Hawaii then you lucky bastard


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Post up some pictures of *Hawaiian girls* then you lucky bastard









Fixed.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Post up some pictures of Hawaii then you lucky bastard









no camera. and its dark here now. ill try and get some tomorrow
i might even post up this HOT rental car im rollin in this week


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_i might even post up this HOT rental car im rollin in this week


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

















ding ding ding...we have a winner
that, and a mustang that was hit while it was parked the 1st night i was here.
EDIT:







WNED


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I have some spacers to try... but they are the cheapies that you can find at Pepboys... Thinking about ordering some 20mm H&R spacers from ECS tuning.... but may have to wait til Friday (payday)....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_I have some spacers to try... but they are the cheapies that you can find at Pepboys... Thinking about ordering some 20mm H&R spacers from ECS tuning.... but may have to wait til Friday (payday)....









H&R spacers are the bomb. seriously. but let me know how the pep boys jobs work out....i might need some temp spacers until i figure out final plans for the scirocco- body work and wheels


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

i need to make up for some lost whorage








new wiper and transformer sticker


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

and now i am done.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_and now i am done.
















Holy family friendly there Batman! How's about this then? A safety reminder that engines are hot.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_I have some spacers to try... but they are the cheapies that you can find at Pepboys... Thinking about ordering some 20mm H&R spacers from ECS tuning.... but may have to wait til Friday (payday)....









Or you can buy some 15mm H&R spacers from me!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

i leave for one evening and the Cincy thread goes to hell....


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Or you can buy some 15mm H&R spacers from me!

you have IM


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i leave for one evening and the Cincy thread goes to hell....









then you are not allowed to have a life outside of this thread!!!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
then you are not allowed to have a life outside of this thread!!!!

apparently not


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_and now i am done.























You are crazy man.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_









I love this episode!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Cartoon Network is havng a Futurama marathon this week!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Cartoon Network is havng a Futurama marathon this week!

yeah because they are taking it off the schedule


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
yeah because they are taking it off the schedule























I guess playing the same episodes for 5 years is not enough


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*CINCY*

Are we there yet????


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
I guess playing the same episodes for 5 years is not enough

i watch Futurama & Family Guy almost every night.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

you know they are available on DVD

_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i watch Futurama & Family Guy almost every night.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_you know they are available on DVD


yeah so... lol 
fine, i'll quit bitching, as long as they don't fill the timeslot with chin chin


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
no camera. and its dark here now. ill try and get some tomorrow
i might even post up this HOT rental car im rollin in this week

















It doesn't cost alot to buy a Lada.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_









It doesn't cost alot to buy a Lada.

^^ rollin' on ats classics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (mr lee)*

mid day coffee bump


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
^^ rollin' on ats classics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The wheels are worth more than the car itself.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*









Off to work I go... Please have a







for me tonight.










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:53 PM 12-27-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

^^ are you serious, another page


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_^^ are you serious, another page









good lord marc, you paying off mods for ownages?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

he is running a java script that counts post per page and then alerts him when he needs to post to own a page


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_he is running a java script that counts post per page and then alerts him when he needs to post to own a page

i call that cheating
and you know what happens to cheaters right......


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i call that cheating
and you know what happens to cheaters right...... 









dont hate yous bow down to the post master


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
dont hate yous bow down to the post master

Speaking of post masters, here are the current top 5 standings
frd206 494 
Mtl-Marc 365 
G-rocco 340 
mr lee 270 
16VScirrocco88 270


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Speaking of post masters, here are the current top 5 standings
frd206 494 
Mtl-Marc 365 
G-rocco 340 
mr lee 270 
16VScirrocco88 270 


DAMN!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif and I thought I didn't have a life


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i call that cheating
and you know what happens to cheaters right...... 









This is just good timing boys. Now calm down will ya.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
DAMN!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif and I thought I didn't have a life









I also do have a life outside Vortex man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Don't worry Marc, your car's already black. The spray paint will barely be visible


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*

No spray paint on my car.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

must post to stay ahead of Mr Lee


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Well my workday is done, now I get to go home and check out my header, FedEx says it's sitting at my backdoor, but since both of my doors are on the east side of the house that's a little misleading.

Thanks GamblinFool.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Must post to stay in the top 20.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

my new monitor setup at work.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

oh shut the hell up... i am jealous!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

^^^^ Dayum, life is hard for you man! 
_Seven_ monitors???







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 5:51 PM 12-27-2007_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_^^^^ Dayum, life is hard for you man!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









dont hate the player hate the game


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_^^^^ Dayum, life is hard for you man! 
_Seven_ monitors???







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 5:51 PM 12-27-2007_

all tied to one machine


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

And your screen saver is not even a Scirocco... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








Could you be a Rabbit lover still in the closet.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
all tied to one machine

Go ahead, rub it in will ya...


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_And your screen saver is not even a Scirocco... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








Could you be a Rabbit lover still in the closet.









it's not a screen saver that is just the background Pic. I change those once a month. and my first car was a rabbit so they hold a special place in my heart


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

^^ Just pulling your leg Roger. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Yeah, background pic. This is what i meant...










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 6:00 PM 12-27-2007_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

this was my old setup


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_No spray paint on my car.









I thought you were going to work. Sheesh


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Well, here's some seasonal stuff from yesterday, still no Scirocco content for me:

And Greg, my ducks quack Hi to your ducks! (Ever notice Herbie's number? Co-incidence? I doubt it...)





_Modified by punchbug at 3:13 PM 12-27-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_
I thought you were going to work. Sheesh

Don't Sheesh me Julie.








How about a Victor update complete with pictures? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Well, here's some seasonal stuff from yesterday, still no Scirocco content for me:


You are on a roll taking and posting great pictures!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Playing with CS3?
I should install it this coming week-end.


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 6:11 PM 12-27-2007_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Don't Sheesh me Julie.








How about a Victor update complete with pictures? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









This car?

He's a diesel eh?

And an S. Did you know you can confirm that it's an S by peeling back the headliner?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ (Ever notice Herbie's number? Co-incidence? I doubt it...)

No coincidence there. It was just a message sent back from the future of the great car (53) to come. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
You are on a roll taking and posting great pictures!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Playing with CS3?
I should install it this coming week-end.

_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 6:11 PM 12-27-2007_

Maybe I have a second darkroom, yes.







(Still have no clue how to use it, mind you, and I need to get down into the wet smelly one too) But it's mainly because I'm simplifying my life, stored the zoom (which I am sure needs recalibrating) for a nice new 35mm prime. I'll edit this shortly with pics of the new Rabbit! We can't pick it up till mid-January, but you'd like it, it's BLACK!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

*BLACK* is good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

snack of champions


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I'll edit this shortly with pics of the new Rabbit! We can't pick it up till mid-January, but you'd like it, it's BLACK!









Here she is! (Well, we hope she's a she): 

All together now, Awwwwwwww....
Here's her dad:

And here's New year's dinner (yeah, I live in the wilderness out here..







) And thanks for the Coke, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you're supposed to use some for a Buffalo potrroast!











_Modified by punchbug at 4:10 PM 12-27-2007_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Here she is! (Well, we hope she's a she): 










hhmmm rabbit stew for dinner
edit for ownage










_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 7:06 PM 12-27-2007_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Am I the only one who thought Cathy was talking about a VW Rabbit?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Here she is! (Well, we hope she's a she): 



Ok, a _fluffy_ Rabbit...
I was thinking you were getting a tin Rabbit.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

No, I assumed she was getting a black VW Rabbit.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_No, I assumed she was getting a black VW Rabbit.

Exactly!
Cathy, how dare you lead us on like that!! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I was probably the only one that knew it *wasn't* a VW Rabbit. Tee hee!
Oh, and... Awwwwwwww.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Well I got home and found this waiting for me.








I positively squealed with glee.
EEEEEEEEEEEEE!
My very own, Grow With Me Kitchen.
I opened the box and you can imagine my disappointment when it turned out to be this.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Really? The headliners out already (spoke to Mr Lee already as well).... Damn and I am my jammies already....
(the above post was to respond to Caths pic of an S under head liner. If you guys would bloody slow down on the posting....)


_Modified by Rocco_julie at 4:27 PM 12-28-2007_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_ If you guys would bloody slow down on the posting....)

nevAr!!!!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Exactly!
Cathy, how dare you lead us on like that!! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Oh...those ones.







How's maroon hit ya? Tho technically it's badged Golf


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Well I got home and found this waiting for me.








I positively squealed with glee.
EEEEEEEEEEEEE!
My very own, Grow With Me Kitchen.
I opened the box and you can imagine my disappointment when it turned out to be this.

Yeah too bad, you coulda set that kitchen up on your Rocco's hood, piped into the exhaust port on the cylinderhead, and _really_ scared some little kids!


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (LastMartian)*

What is this? twenty three minutes between posts? 
Yo, where da whores at!?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Tough crowd. Okay, what about THIS? This one ate too much turkey, went right to its hips...


One of these maroon bunnies may just come to live with me too!










_Modified by punchbug at 6:18 PM 12-27-2007_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (LastMartian)*

I do have to drive home from work and pick up food so that I can post whore ALL NIGHT LONG!(think Lionel Ritchey)


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_










_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirocco88* »_ALL NIGHT LONG!(think Lionel Ritchey)


Darn, one a ya is gonna make me loose my dinner... 
--What did that poor little Golf do to deserve that horrible treatment...
--SHUT UP LIONELL!!! GET OUT OF MY HEAD! PUT YOUR SHIRT BACK ON!!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Oh...those ones.







How's maroon hit ya? Tho technically it's badged Golf











I spy someone _speeding_ on the Internet today...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I do have to drive home from work and pick up food so that I can post whore ALL NIGHT LONG!(think Lionel Ritchey)

funny enough, that song was on the oldies station today here in hawaii


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

right, status report: it was windy and rainy here today, no cemera, but nothing worth taking pictures of either [female or otherwise]. but the rain meant neutral drops and fixed gears lead to MASSIVE burnouts in the taurus
hopefully tomorrow will turn out better reults


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_I have some spacers to try... but they are the cheapies that you can find at Pepboys... Thinking about ordering some 20mm H&R spacers from ECS tuning.... but may have to wait til Friday (payday)....









morio-----Black Forest Industries is running 20% off spacers right now
code: ASC07EM
dont know their quality, but just passing word along


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Here she is! (Well, we hope she's a she): 
_Modified by punchbug at 4:10 PM 12-27-2007_

Curse my poor eyesight, I saw this and thought someone caught someone nekkid in the bathroom hovering over the toilet.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I spy someone _speeding_ on the Internet today...
















Just had time to load some stuff up. And I'd be in the garage if that Cabby was here already....







No worries, I'll be plotting a visit to my Klausie soon enough.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Morning. Happy last Friday of 2007!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Porn to start the day!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Sick.








I spy "The Unicorn" along with mrsbigtavo in the pic.




_Modified by bigtavo at 9:34 AM 12-28-2007_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

*yawn*
Why the heck am I up and online at this hour? Damn sinuses. I just wanted to sleep in.....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Porn to start the day!









I need a smoke. And I don't smoke.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

2005


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Also: I came up with a good finish before cincy project (Besides unbend spoilers)

Cruise Control!! I'm gonna add some aftermarket electric cruise! Muahhahhaaa


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
I positively squealed with glee.
EEEEEEEEEEEEE!


I giggled. True, I haven't had all my coffee yet though.
But still funny.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Goodmorning, I'm here at work, almost awake and bored to tears.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Also: I came up with a good finish before cincy project (Besides unbend spoilers)

Cruise Control!! I'm gonna add some aftermarket electric cruise! Muahhahhaaa









FInish off your 'refinishing' of the trunk? Build a platform floor, rig up some kinda window-blind style hatch/cargo area cover... Bolt your subwoofer down, maybe make a partition so if you have to stop suddenly you stuff doesn't slam into the seatbacks or then fall under the seats...
? Just an idea!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Just got my strut/hubs back from the shop with brand new wheel bearings installed. No more scary wobbling on the highway!
When I get home from work, I'll reassemble those (strut mounts and the new bump stops and maybe just a little bit of paint) then it'll all go back together tomorrow. Then, if I'm not freezing cold by then, maybe my new speakers will make it in.
In other words - the Scirocco can make it to Cincy again


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Also: I came up with a good finish before cincy project (Besides unbend spoilers)

Cruise Control!! I'm gonna add some aftermarket electric cruise! Muahhahhaaa









Swap bumper with me!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Yeeesssssssss!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Swap bumper with me!

Still waiting for them to arrive.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

morning




























stayed up too late watching the filth and the fury


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

over 2 hours without a post.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (badpenny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badpenny* »_over 2 hours without a post.


lol...it's so hard to top a crappy photo of a 50 footer car!!!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

OK, it's Friday and I don't want to be here.








( from the online comic Chicken Wings)


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

i have 5 hours of work to do in 5 hours....


----------



## .skully. (May 18, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i have 5 hours of work to do in 5 hours.... 









are you saying that you are ON SCHEDULE...get that talk out of the scirocco forum


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Cincy Discussion.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_Cincy Discussion.

speaking of.... you coming ?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
speaking of.... you coming ?

Oh he'll be there in a VOOOSH!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

the real question.... is Ginster coming?!?!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_the real question.... is Ginster coming?!?! 

real question is what ginormous project will he start before cincy


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
real question is what ginormous project will he start before cincy

im done w/ huge projects for right now... just have a crap on of small ones. lol


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
im done w/ huge projects for right now... just have a crap on of small ones. lol

was not talking about you was talking about Ginster


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

The real question is... am I coming? Or am I just going to say I am until the day before, like last year


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
was not talking about you was talking about Ginster

oh i know... just talkin' 
on a side note; one small project I have to do is install new window button bezels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
oh i know... just talkin' 
on a side note; one small project I have to do is install new window button bezels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









where you get those from??


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
where you get those from??

good friend of mine


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_The real question is... am I coming? Or am I just going to say I am until the day before, like last year









At which point, you decided that you were just too







cool







for us?







See that guy back there by the black car? He's pointing, going "Look!! Theres cholland!" Natuarally, a large crowd has gathered too.









We've met you now, so we KNOW all about it, so you'd better bring that delicious car of yours...










_Modified by punchbug at 1:59 PM 12-28-2007_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
good friend of mine









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
At which point, you decided that you were just too cool for us?

Nope. That was the point I decided the car probably wouldn't make it to Ohio without a throttle cable, a gap between the downpipe and the rest of the exhaust, and a throttle body that was stuck at half throttle.









_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
We've met you now, so we KNOW all about it, so you'd better bring that delicious car of yours...









Okayyyyyyyy, you talked me into it.
And the picture... how come I've never seen it before?!








Thanks for giving me something to do at work


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

OKay, what ever happened to: Spinney, a3vr, and Ginster. I know ginster changed jobs so is offline more (plus he has that adorable bambino), but what of the rest?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (punchbug)*

time to leave the office bump!!! and off to the bar for some


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_OKay, what ever happened to: Spinney, a3vr, and Ginster. I know ginster changed jobs so is offline more (plus he has that adorable bambino), but what of the rest?

a3vr fell off the face of the earth...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Nope. That was the point I decided the car probably wouldn't make it to Ohio without a throttle cable, a gap between the downpipe and the rest of the exhaust, and a throttle body that was stuck at half throttle.









Okayyyyyyyy, you talked me into it.
And the picture... how come I've never seen it before?!








Thanks for giving me something to do at work










Did I say you could deface my photo? I don't see rust, or a dent, and the rest is easily fixed by Mr Grinder. And the sunglasses are fabulous! You're just jealous because you aren't that cool and you don't have that nice of a car. 
WAIT A MINUTE.....!! Yes a) you are, b) you do! And as for where the pic was hiding? Well, I may have others, so be worried...








And throttle cables, you call that a throttle cable? Mine's taller than I am...I too had throttle cable issues. (yeah, you do need one to drive, strange how that works eh?)



_Modified by punchbug at 3:24 PM 12-28-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

wait a sec... punchbug, have we met?!?1 your not who i thought you were, or something... 
maybe it's just been a long week and i'm mentally challenged.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
a3vr fell off the face of the earth... 

he is now in the MKV forums telling them how much better his A3 is


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_wait a sec... punchbug, have we met?!?1 your not who i thought you were, or something... 
maybe it's just been a long week and i'm mentally challenged. 

you are mentally challenged that is Cathy you silly boy


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_wait a sec... punchbug, have we met?!?1 your not who i thought you were, or something... 
maybe it's just been a long week and i'm mentally challenged. 

I think we have, I look a lot like Pamela Anderson if that helps















Seriously, I was at Cincy (green MkI / red hood and a oddball intake from and AEG on MSnS.) I posted last year as dragthis too, when I was too lazy to log out of my kid's login. I'm the awards chick. I think I saw you at H20i as well, but you were running around doing a million things at once and I had a nice migraine. Or am *I* thinking of someone else? Black car/no wing that sounds like it has an angry Hoover shoving extra air into its cylinders, right?


_Modified by punchbug at 3:54 PM 12-28-2007_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*









I'll settle this.
punchbug:








Mr. Lee:









And Cathy, for defacing your picture, you can deface this







:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_








I'll settle this.

And Cathy, for defacing your picture, you can deface this







:









too time consuming for me on good old dialup. Go ahead and do it for me, she's a bitch, and I miss the other one...
And you forgot the PUNCHBUG! (shown here with the bitch)


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

doh. okay, thats what I thought. I was confused by the brown mk2 picture then.... 
thats it, i'm getting drunk


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_doh. okay, thats what I thought. I was confused by the brown mk2 picture then.... 
thats it, i'm getting drunk

great idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







The brown MkII is cholland's, he's another Canuck.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

YAY, MORE XMAS PRESENTS FOR ME
eurosport front and rear sway bars are ordered.
maybe that, combined with the H&R springs will lead me to feel a little less like im gonna roll it in the bends


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_YAY, MORE XMAS PRESENTS FOR ME
eurosport front and rear sway bars are ordered.
maybe that, combined with the H&R springs will lead me to feel a little less like im gonna roll it in the bends









All this talk and no pics?!








OWNAGE!!!!!!!








Gettin low:











_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 10:14 PM 12-28-2007_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
All this talk and no pics?!










heres what is ordered:
















going in:








WEEEEEEE


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Where is everybody tonight?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where is everybody tonight?

im in hawaii


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_wait a sec... punchbug, have we met?!?1 your not who i thought you were, or something... 
maybe it's just been a long week and i'm mentally challenged. 

Remember me?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Remember me?









oh no, who woke marc up?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Mr. Lee: Cath and Daun flew into H20, 'member
I know you know Daun (of the Timob) but Cath cooked breakfast, which you baked instead.
Cath, sleeping off her migrane in a very uncomfortable place - the back seat of a volkswagen.








THis is how you'd normally see her, showing off her cameras:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Mr. Lee: Cath and Daun flew into H20, 'member
I know you know Daun (of the Timob) but Cath cooked breakfast, which you baked instead.
Cath, sleeping off her migrane in a very uncomfortable place - the back seat of a volkswagen.








THis is how you'd normally see her, showing off her cameras:









I beg to differ, the back seat of your car is real comfy sweetie







<blush>







And that's the Canadian press. Two of us got good pictures too, mine sucked bigtime!







Still loving my old 78 beater Canon though, that thing's been a real trooper. One owner, lady driven.







The other's just an appliance, does the job, no love.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

OMG!! Yes I know Cathy... She rocks (you rock Cath!!) I was just got her screen name confused for a second. I thought punchbug was Cath, but you guys confused me....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

In 2006, I made her a lanyard, instead of punchbug, I had "punchbag" written there!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_OMG!! Yes I know Cathy... She *Roccs* (you *rocc* Cath!!) I was just got her screen name confused for a second. I thought punchbug was Cath, but you guys confused me....









Fixed that for ya, now how was the drinking last night?








Random red goodness (not connected to Mr Lee):



_Modified by punchbug at 9:24 AM 12-29-2007_


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (punchbug)*

saturday morning bump!!!!!






















not working on the rocco this weekend...My TT is jealous and she gets some love now


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*

Good morning!
Just sipping on some coffee, digesting a delicious meal prepared by my lovely lady Erin. A baked dish consisting of eggs, bread, three types of cheese (emmental, cheddar and parmesan), bacon and various herbs. Awesome!
And now, I will whore my new wheels.
















I can't wait to install them. Too bad it's the winter. It will be a nice treat come March/April. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

What size are those? Are they staggered? 
What size rubber are you putting on them?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_saturday morning bump!!!!!






















not working on the rocco this weekend...My TT is jealous and she gets some love now
















it went well. i finished my "10 Beers of the World" pack I got for christmas. Who knew Thailand could make such good beer?!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Did the Thailand beer love you long time?
Did it have a happy ending?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Did the Thailand beer love you long time?
Did it have a happy ending?

Are you posting while driving?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
it went well. i finished my "10 Beers of the World" pack I got for christmas. Who knew Thailand could make such good beer?!

atleast your beer explorations are going well...ive been hitting every local beer here in hawaii, apparently they LOVE bitter beers here, who knew?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Just finished putting my struts/bearing housings/spindles/whatever all back in the car. And my feet are frozen to the floor


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Just finished putting my struts/bearing housings/spindles/whatever all back in the car. And my feet are frozen to the floor









'
beer goes in mouth, not on floor.
beer on floor=amber ice on floor=feet not moving


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Did the Thailand beer love you long time?
Did it have a happy ending?

happy ending for sure! mmmmmm !


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

it's Saturday on a long 4 day weekend and it's too snowy to go hunting down parts, so I guess I'll help my sister pull the sander out of her truck.
Then I'll hunt down parts, or not.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

I'm cleaning my basement and garage.... fun fun. 
however, once cleaned i can start building the new workbench! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
happy ending for sure! mmmmmm !









Which beer was this? Santa must have been in Belgium before he came here this year, (I heart Santa







), but I've also visited Quebec a few times this holiday.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Wii*

I am posting from my nintendo. Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Wii (timbo2132)*

Almost 3 hours? WTF?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Which beer was this? Santa must have been in Belgium before he came here this year, (I heart Santa







), but I've also visited Quebec a few times this holiday.









Not having Belgian beer for a change but Jamaican rum


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

break time for me........ Stoptechs and front suspension is installed on the TT....... just need to do the rear brakes and suspension and she will be ready for the brake fluid flush






















total beer consumption: 2 so far


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_break time for me........ Stoptechs and front suspension is installed on the TT....... just need to do the rear brakes and suspension and she will be ready for the brake fluid flush






















total beer consumption: 2 so far
























You're doing good! Work goes better sober


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Wii (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Almost 3 hours? WTF?

No kidding 'eh? I just got home from a 400 mile day trip (in the CAR) and we're still on the same page as when I left this morning? WTF? Where are the whores? Oh I know, there was a Scirocco get-together in Philly today wasn't there?


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

More Lee


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_








More Lee

SEEEEEEEXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_








More Lee

such a nice shot needs to be posted again!!!!















makes my old girl look like poo


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_









i am sooo not looking forward to smoothing out my tail lights.
but at the same time, soo looking forward to having them turn out like that








edit:







wned










_Modified by frd206 at 1:04 AM 12-30-2007_


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Lil Timbo love


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

You mean these tail lights


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_You mean these tail lights


yes i do...smooth smoked goodness







rool:


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

thats awesome... i've never seen these pics before
*right click, save as*
and yes, the tail lights are a bitch. Make sure they are not cracked before you start or your efforts will be for nothing... 
good luck, i love seeing these lights...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_thats awesome... i've never seen these pics before
*right click, save as*
and yes, the tail lights are a bitch. Make sure they are not cracked before you start or your efforts will be for nothing... 
good luck, i love seeing these lights... 

yeah, i know.....mine are all spiderwebbed [not cracked per-se, just have alot of sub-surface cracking that im sure will eff me over in the end]
so i need minty tails too befor i even start that jive.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
yeah, i know.....mine are all spiderwebbed [not cracked per-se, just have alot of sub-surface cracking that im sure will eff me over in the end]
so i need minty tails too befor i even start that jive.









yup, luckily mine were still looking good..


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I've got an extra set of tail lights (MK1) that I got specifically to start smoothing out and polishing. Have I started that process yet? Of course not.








Someday....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
yup, luckily mine were still looking good.. 

<Canadain sarcasm warning> I dunno, I thinkthey could be shinier, but it may be that film of drool that seems to accumulate on your car.. OTOH, I guess here's proof we were both in the same place at the same time.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*









Dear Rob, 
I hope and pray you will bring your sexy-ass Mk2 Scirocco to Cincy 2k8. I thoroughly enjoyed riding shotgun and holding on as we blasted our way to get some ice by the humble request of Mrs. Lee. If you can see it in your heart to allow me the privilege of riding in your clean shaven mk2 again this coming June, I promise you a ride in a noisy Root Beer flavored Kia that will be parked lovingly on the opposite side of the Yeagley driveway. 
Your friend in NY,
Michael Anthony Bueti


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Warning, always match tire size and assure proper sidewall stretch!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

Everybody is smiling so big in that pic!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Mr Lee, if you bring Mrs Lee, make sure she doesn't give the bears a headrush from parking them standing on their heads!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Oh, some German flag themed goodness (and still keeping with the Mr Lee Page theme!!)



_Modified by punchbug at 7:52 AM 12-30-2007_


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Oh, some German flag themed goodness (and still keeping with the Mr Lee Page theme!!)


_Modified by punchbug at 7:52 AM 12-30-2007_

I really can't wait to see those 3 roccos in one place!!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
I really can't wait to see those 3 roccos in one place!!!!
















I'll have to settle for just seeing one of them in a few days! But yeah, they are from quite a distance apart normally eh?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_








Dear Rob, 
I hope and pray you will bring your sexy-ass Mk2 Scirocco to Cincy 2k8. I thoroughly enjoyed riding shotgun and holding on as we blasted our way to get some ice by the humble request of Mrs. Lee. If you can see it in your heart to allow me the privilege of riding in your clean shaven mk2 again this coming June, I promise you a ride in a noisy Root Beer flavored Kia that will be parked lovingly on the opposite side of the Yeagley driveway. 
Your friend in NY,
Michael Anthony Bueti 


... and your wish shall be granted!! 
you guys are all too kind! I've got a few changes coming up for this summer. Nothing major, just a few things that need attending too... All in all, she's doing great in hibernation mode. Bout ready to send off for a new pair of shoes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I'll have to settle for just seeing one of them in a few days! But yeah, they are from quite a distance apart normally eh?

half way across the country...
east coast, 
south east
mid west


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

I just got in from 4-5 hours working on Victor. more crap to buy this week (friday) and then 1-2 more weekends and its REALLY ready for paint.
Man I cant wait to see it all rubbed down. Ohhhh and reassembled... AND running (would be nice)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
half way across the country...
east coast, 
south east
mid west 

Midwestern is really more North than anything for most of us. In the GWN anyway. That's what's so cool about Cincy, cars from all over, but we act like we live right next door because for a weekend we pretty much all do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Ahh. Cincy...


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Midwestern is really more North than anything for most of us. In the GWN anyway. That's what's so cool about Cincy, cars from all over, but we act like we live right next door because for a weekend we pretty much all do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Ahh. Cincy...

Psssshhh... it's not that big of a continent








Hey Cathy, I was hanging out with some people from Cayuga last night. Apparently one nice girl there has heard of your son


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Psssshhh... it's not that big of a continent








Hey Cathy, I was hanging out with some people from Cayuga last night. Apparently one nice girl there has heard of your son









Oh dear!








Edit for photo of the son in question. And our losing bear effort this year











_Modified by punchbug at 2:50 PM 12-30-2007_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Apparently one nice girl there has heard of your son









"Nice girl" and "Adam Boyko" in the same sentence??
Oh you poor, dillusional, misguided soul. Just how much DID you have to drink anyway?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Perhaps "nice girl" should be in quotes, eh?


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Just a quick list of what I need to do before Cincy:
1. Save up for and aquire new fuel pump/pumps
2. Aquire shiftball that has been setting @ the dealership for the last 5 months (thanks teenage PO)
3. Rewire or bare minimum reconnect grounds.
4. not all that important install a radio (sourcing out wiring that has gotten even worse)
5. not important at all = install power windows
6. not important = find out if the auto locks exist and fix them or install components to have them actuate
7. Relay headlamps
8. Make custom grill


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
"Nice girl" and "Adam Boyko" in the same sentence??
Oh you poor, dillusional, misguided soul. Just how much DID you have to drink anyway?























What he's trying to say is that he went to Hooters:

She's a nice girl, she was opening beer with her belt buckle for guys she didn't even know!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I'm having trouble seeing the important part of that picture because some dude is in the way.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm having trouble seeing the important part of that picture because some dude is in the way.
















He's looking real unhappy too eh?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
She's a nice girl, she was opening beer with her belt buckle for guys she didn't even know!









Which Hooter's is she from, again?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Which Hooter's is she from, again?

Well, I could tell ya...


----------



## VintageRubber (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

Got the T shirt that we sent you??


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Which Hooter's is she from, again?

I went to a Hooters once in southeastern PA, and there were only like 3 girls working there, and they were all nasty looking


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (VintageRubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VintageRubber* »_Got the T shirt that we sent you??

Sure have! Perfect fit. I'm saving it for 1st day Cincy.
I'll be ordering the door and trunk seals for Victor next month.


----------



## VintageRubber (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

Need pics of you at the GTG...HAPPY NEW YEAR..Randy


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*









Moar of Mr Lee's black car.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (VintageRubber)*
















wned


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

marc, cut it out


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

I just checked. My last post was on page 50.







WHORES!!!








You guys are having WAY too much fun in this thread. Well, I have some reading to catch up on. You ugys try to behave now till I get back...
Dave


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

You snooze you lose, Dave, you snooze you lose.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

thanks for the out of context sig-quote Dave...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

I think _you're_ the one who's out of context, Mike.








So run down to the store and buy some more context. You might need it later on.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I think _you're_ the one who's out of context, Mike.








So run down to the store and buy some more context. You might need it later on.









Context or Kotex?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_















wned

























Mr. Lee, why was your rear window defogger on in September?
Oh wait... I don't think you have a rear defogger.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_thats awesome... i've never seen these pics before
*right click, save as*
and yes, the tail lights are a bitch. Make sure they are not cracked before you start or your efforts will be for nothing... 
good luck, i love seeing these lights... 

We cruised together for like 12hours I've got a lot of pics of your car that you've never seen


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Blurry


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*








^^
I need new glasses.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Sorry heres your photographer haha she'd kill me if she knew I was posting funny picks of her.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

^^^^
hah. if she finds that picture, i want video of her beating you up


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

I notice you haven't posted any pictures of Hawaii, or the *ahem* "scenery".....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I notice you haven't posted any pictures of Hawaii, or the *ahem* "scenery".....
















there hasnt been any 'scenery' to be posted...its been overcast and windy here since i got here.
plus, my computer doent want to sign onto this network, so im using my family's comp, which cant ccept my camera's memory card.
ill whore it out when i get home though


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Just posting so I have at least 1 post in here today.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Just posting so I have at least 1 post in here today.

whore


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_You say that like it's a bad thing.

i also say it like i dont lead the thread in posts


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i also say it like i dont lead the thread in posts










_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Quality over quantity....


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
























Mr. Lee, why was your rear window defogger on in September?
Oh wait... I don't think you have a rear defogger.









what's really funny is that I just went out and checked.... and it's _still_ on. haha
btw, that duck was bad mojo... so my boy Nick gave me a new one for christmas that is the big version of the one hanging off the rear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
btw, I'm lovin' all this pic whorin' of my car....


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_









me thinks it's time for new handle rubber


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

you're all post whores!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_you're all post whores!

they sure are


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_you're all post whores!

Yes they are.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_you're all post whores!

yup.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I was gonna see if anyone else is up, but I bet ya stayed up late! I got up early! MUAHHAH!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I was gonna see if anyone else is up, but I bet ya stayed up late! I got up early! MUAHHAH!

4am post... cuz i can't sleep.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
4am post... cuz i can't sleep.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_









I'm awake, who else is?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I'm awake, who else is?

I am.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I'm awake, who else is?

I hope you're awake because you're packing?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

What have I missed?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I am.

Yeah, but you never sleep! (Gotta stay alert to own more pages)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
I hope you're awake because you're packing?









SO what beverages did you want packed? (I was all set to make some smartass remark about how us hicks are ALWAYS packing (Though YOU're the one with the gunrack...







)....just in case a juicy possum crossed in front of the car... but then I saw the







) I never UNpack...Wheeee, I get to see Klaus!!!!!!





















Yes, it took forever to upload a picture for OWNAGE!!! MtlMarc must have been sleeping for a change! WOOHOOOO!!!!

So book off your time and plan to spend a weekend here: (Ohhh, I said the "P" word







)

Daun, did you reserve the block yet?

_Modified by punchbug at 6:16 AM 12-31-2007_


_Modified by punchbug at 7:13 AM 12-31-2007_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_What have I missed?

Generally just more whoring of pics of Mr Lee's car.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Context or Kotex?
















Ta-dum pssshhhhh.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

^^







WNED by Cathy.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
SO what beverages did you want packed? (I was all set to make some smartass remark about how us hicks are ALWAYS packing (Though YOU're the one with the gunrack...







)....just in case a juicy possum crossed in front of the car... but then I saw the







) I never UNpack...Wheeee, I get to see Klaus!!!!!!























I think we're covered pretty well from when you dropped him off...








And as for those possums, well if you shoot 'em, you spoil the dog's fun!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

morning..bump...














working on new years eve blows!!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Cathy I drank my coffee out of a Canada maple-leaf mug this morning








Have fun visiting Klaus. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_morning..bump...














working on new years eve blows!!!























Yeah, I had to do that last friday, I just opted to stay home today. Its supposed to plummet to 26 by this afternoon


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (badpenny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badpenny* »_
Yeah, I had to do that last friday, I just opted to stay home today. Its supposed to plummet to 26 by this afternoon

Wow!, down to a whole 26*, now is that C or F, either way, well, Waa!
We don't consider it cold up here until they start putting minuses infront of the temps.






















I'm up and I don't have work today, a mixed blessing, I don't have to work but I don't get payed either.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Cathy I drank my coffee out of a Canada maple-leaf mug this morning








Have fun visiting Klaus. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

I know, they're like our currency, with an embedded listening device....







And I will have fun visiting Klaus. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Yes, it took forever to upload a picture for OWNAGE!!! MtlMarc must have been sleeping for a change! WOOHOOOO!!!!

Been up early today. Can't own them all. Just enjoying a coffee for now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

so who all has the day off?? Mrs. Lee had to go in at 8am, but we're headed to a fancy schmancy NYE party tonight...
wooters!!


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Meeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!, spending the day trying to figure why the rocco ain't starting. I found a number of things while tinkering. Ran the battery down. Found a blown fuse, wouldn't you know it, its the #5 (fuel pump)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Been up early today. Can't own them all. Just enjoying a coffee for now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

a man who is willing to admit defeat...probably only because it was to cathy


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

its been an hour
green eyes of death


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

hawaii pictures shall commence
yeah, its a rental, but i still brought this:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
green eyes of death


Scary


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

in honor of the timob


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

rental behemoth #1


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

rental goddess #2- with the ABC [already been crashed] option


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (badpenny)*

have not found a single duck here yet, but heres some random chickens running through town


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

lifeguard stand at sunset beach


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

some random water [i forget the same of this beach]


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Wimea Bay valley


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_have not found a single duck here yet, but heres some random chickens running through town









Chicken are good.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

and what the car looked like after some 'spirited' driving in a not-so-much paved area[turnsignal was already busted, it came that way---its fixed now, duct tape FTW]


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_lifeguard stand at sunset beach

But no pictures of lifegaurds?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
But no pictures of lifegaurds?









DAMMIT Greg you beat me to it! Great minds run in the same gutter.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
But no pictures of lifegaurds?









I thought I saw one, but alas it was a different type of flotation device.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
DAMMIT Greg you beat me to it! Great minds run in the same gutter.

There you go.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_in honor of the timob









Muahahhaha!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
But no pictures of lifegaurds?









i was driving by....plus the water was 'closed' due to heavy surf...so the lifeguards were inside....and all dudes


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*
























wned


_Modified by mr lee at 4:00 PM 12-31-2007_


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I love them graffix!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Those windsplits are sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Those are some great graphics.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
There you go.









Sorry Marc, wrong plumbing.
And @ G-Rocco: David Hasselhoff? Like, eww.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

i just want a set of those bumpers....pref not orange though


----------



## VWTattoo (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_i just want a set of *those bumpers*....pref not orange though









Don't talk about the ladies like that, Fraser! She's there to save your life in case you forget how to swim- not to be ogled...














Looking at her _bumpers_... I am shocked!








How's the island life working for ya?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i was driving by....plus the water was 'closed' due to heavy surf...so the lifeguards were inside....and all dudes

Well, so go inside and take pics!








Mmmmm. Drunk-post-whoring while taking temporary refuge from the party. Maybe G-Rocco will post pics of the girl-on-girl action in his thread.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Um...say what now?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (VWTattoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWTattoo* »_
Don't talk about the ladies like that, Fraser! She's there to save your life in case you forget how to swim- not to be ogled...














Looking at her _bumpers_... I am shocked!








How's the island life working for ya?









island life is fine...would be better if it wasnt windy and raining so i could see more of the ladies 'bumpers'


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

wooo, downpouring rain, i get to go drive a taurus rental car with s***ty wipers
neutral drops ftmfw


----------



## VWTattoo (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_island life is fine...would be better if it wasnt windy and raining so i could see more of the ladies 'bumpers'























Dig it- rain there is better than *anything* here, so not much sympathy for ya!!







I hope you manage to have fun beating that rental, and whatever stuff you find to do! Oh, and don't touch any tiki dolls, and don't turn them into necklaces!! (Reference may be before your time, bro!)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_i just want a set of those bumpers....pref not orange though









Which bumpers are you looking for?
Euros => smaller
US => bigger


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Happy new year every one!!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

a new year, a new Scirocco to take to Cincy 08
















picture taken by ginster86roc in Sanford, Florida








the car just finished its first cross country road trip, 3000 miles from San Jose, Ca to Tampa, FL. Next long road trip Cincy











_Modified by 53BGTX at 1:01 AM 1-1-2008_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Happy New Year.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Happy New Year.

its still only 1045 here








people are already TRASHED


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Happy New Year it's 4 am here everyone else is asleep


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well, so go inside and take pics!








Mmmmm. Drunk-post-whoring while taking temporary refuge from the party. Maybe G-Rocco will post pics of the girl-on-girl action in his thread.

Mmm, indeed. Uploading pics now.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Happy New Year!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Happy New Year!

You were supposed to say that last night, but I guess it still works.
I guess most of you guys over did it last night, I was up until 3 am drinking, munching chips and watching videos, my roommate had to tell me it was midnight. But I've been up for a few hours now and I think it's actually getting cold out, a whole 3*F, up from1* about an hour ago.
Any way, GET UP YOU SLUGS!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
You were supposed to say that last night, but I guess it still works.
I guess most of you guys over did it last night, I was up until 3 am drinking, munching chips and watching videos, my roommate had to tell me it was midnight. But I've been up for a few hours now and I think it's actually getting cold out, a whole 3*F, up from1* about an hour ago.
Any way, GET UP YOU SLUGS!

i crashed at like 1230....time difference still isnt totally adjusted to [and at this point, prob never will be]
its only 930 here right now, i find that to be a damn respectable time to wake up when i aint got s**t to do today








oh, more rain and wind in 'sunny' hawaii today


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

2008... let me show you it. 
hope everyone partied! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

This is the year this car runs







(we'll see)


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

And the future wifes car continues looking good for 08


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

^^^^ cabby looks sweet
im trying to talk my girl into getting one


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_And the future wifes car continues looking good for 08









hawwwwt!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

First day of the year today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The Blizzaks _ROCK_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I'll be there in this.








heck I only live like 60 miles away, I guess I should make the trip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (weeblebiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weeblebiker* »_I'll be there in this.
[
heck I only live like 60 miles away, I guess I should make the trip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

60 miles....no excuses not to show up


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (weeblebiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weeblebiker* »_heck I only live like 60 miles away, I guess I should make the trip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Be there or be


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_First day of the year today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The Blizzaks _ROCK_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










Muuahahahha!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

You guys and this thread!!


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
60 miles....no excuses not to show up

yah, if I can keep my grubby little hands out from under the hood after a drop in a fresh hunk a motor/tranny so I can make the drive down. I swear I aint gunna go popping everything apart on this motor tranny once it's dropped in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Yoko K. is the name of an artist I just found. Awesome music. I just bought the album.









It has such an awesome bass line that I went outside, grabbed the Mp3 player, put the music on it, and went back outside to listen to it on the car stereo. MUAHHAHAAH!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*

Looks like this year will be a go for me to come to cinci!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Yoko K. is the name of an artist I just found. Awesome music. I just bought the album.









It has such an awesome bass line that I went outside, grabbed the Mp3 player, put the music on it, and went back outside to listen to it on the car stereo. MUAHHAHAAH!

the best stereo in my house is in the rocco...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (d-bot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d-bot* »_Looks like this year will be a go for me to come to cinci!









You better be there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*

gah....hawaii is nice and all, but im itching to get working on my car


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*

No posts for 2 and a half hours? WTF?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_No posts for 2 and a half hours? WTF?

i dont know







people may have lives...but i know i dont


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i dont know







people may have lives...but i know i dont

Me neither.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_No posts for 2 and a half hours? WTF?

Too busy recovering from the drive home from Rhinebeck, NY. Snow all over the place.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (scirocco*joe)*

back to work... meh.
meetings from 11am on


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_back to work... meh.
meetings from 11am on









Blech I've got about a9 hour drive to go home today, stopping to pick up more parts.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (G-rocco)*

Back to work. At least it's Wednesday.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (bigtavo)*

Hey there, belated new Year's greetings! Here's what I've been up to...
New Years Eve I had a nice visit with my green boy Klaus:

And of course when you're up in Midwestern, Drew's always up to something that puts more soot in the air:

Klaus spent New years day doing what he does best, deleting perfectly operational parts (and exhaust work on this car is a total DREAM, it's been on and off so much!):

So duck content, there was LOTS of duck content:


MtlMarc, DUCK!

Hopefully this will cure the ear bleeding issues...
And here's my duck on a rather extreme angle









Trailer hitch duckie in the soot zone:

And one more of the yellow duckie posing on some Mars goodness:





_Modified by punchbug at 7:35 AM 1-2-2008_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And of course when you're up in Midwestern, Drew's always up to something that puts more soot in the air:



I guess I'd better buy some carbon credits to offset that eh?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (bigtavo)*

OK, was late for work, but not too bad.
It is officially winter in WI, it was -7 this morning.


_Modified by tmechanic at 9:56 AM 1-2-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_OK, was late for work, but not too bad.
It is officially winter in WI, it was -7 this morning.

_Modified by tmechanic at 9:56 AM 1-2-2008_

it was 9 deg when i woke the jetta up this morning.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*

Argh...work is slowing down my car progress..... I still haven't finished the KIA(TT)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Morio)*

I've been asked to come to work early *twice* so far today!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*

What's the deal with all these people thinking about selling their Sciroccos?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_What's the deal with all these people thinking about selling their Sciroccos?









cuz scirocco's are stupid. i'm selling both of mine and getting a mazda 6


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*

argh..... meetings til 6pm









but my other 2 wheels were delivered today!!!





























mmmmsciroccommmmmmm


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
cuz scirocco's are stupid. i'm selling both of mine and getting a mazda 6

im thinking of getting a nice civic...auto...fart can...flames http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
im thinking of getting a nice civic...auto...fart can...flames http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

wicked, bring it to cincy, we'll race


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
cuz scirocco's are stupid. i'm selling both of mine and getting a mazda 6

Sending mine to the crusher. I'll get a Toyota or something similar.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Sending mine to the crusher. I'll get a Toyota or something similar.

Marc posted. We must be getting close to the end of a page.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mtl-Marc)*

A few of my favorite Cincy moments:
>Meeting up with the first group in the caravan. And every time we stop somewhere.
>Pulling into Daun's parents' driveway. MUCH more fun in a Scirocco. People are looking at the group as we pull in. It feels really special (especially if you're actually driving a Scirocco)
>The moment the Friday night pizza arrives. Yum!
>Meeting old friends (and new ones)
>Seeing all of the Sciroccos in the hotel parking lot at night
Yup. What are yours?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_A few of my favorite Cincy moments:
>Meeting up with the first group in the caravan. And every time we stop somewhere.
>Pulling into Daun's parents' driveway. MUCH more fun in a Scirocco. People are looking at the group as we pull in. It feels really special (especially if you're actually driving a Scirocco)
>The moment the Friday night pizza arrives. Yum!
>Meeting old friends (and new ones)
>Seeing all of the Sciroccos in the hotel parking lot at night
Yup. What are yours?

Being a rookie last year I have a few first impressions:
>Finally being able to puts some faces to the names (vortex ones at least)








>The intensified disappointment of having my car miss my first one








>Knowing my car will only miss one!!!
>What a great group of people!
>The after party in the hotel parking lot.






















>Knowing almost instantly that I would make this annual event a priority when planning my long term calendar. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
>Nothing beats the East Coast Caravan.















>Old Blues Bar-B-Q










_Modified by bigtavo at 3:57 PM 1-2-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (bigtavo)*


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Yup. What are yours?

- I like the Brisket.... (burps good)
- Warm sun in the open field of the Yeagley compound.
- The sound of all the Sciroccos buzzing around. 
- The Penna Turnpike twisties and turnies 
- all of you putting up with my smart ass. 
- Downing a Heineken at all of the stops on the drive (while riding shotgun).


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
wicked, bring it to cincy, we'll race 

awesome....your on
race for slips?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
awesome....your on
race for slips?

wouldn't have it any other way 
I live my life 1/4 mile at a time.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
wouldn't have it any other way 
I live my life 1/4 mile at a time.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (scirocco*joe)*

meetings ended early







getting ready to leave for home!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I live my life 1/4 mile at a time. 

The real deal.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Marc posted. We must be getting close to the end of a page.









Is it?


















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 6:29 PM 1-2-2008_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mtl-Marc)*

NOOO!!
Edit:








YESSS!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (scirocco*joe)*

NINJA EDIT FTW!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_NOOO!!


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_YESSS!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
wouldn't have it any other way 
I live my life 1/4 mile at a time. 

dosnt matter if you win by an inch or a mile, ask any real racer

YOU NEVER HAD YOUR CAR!!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
wouldn't have it any other way 
I live my life 1/4 mile at a time. 

I didn't see you at the track....


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_What are yours?

Anticipation of my first.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Is it?

















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 6:29 PM 1-2-2008_

Anyone else notice a new trend here? NOW he needs the page bottoms too.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*

YAR!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









I was saying "NOOOOO!!" to your imminent ownage and "YESSSSSS!!" to my _actual _ownage.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (sciroccojim)*



sciroccojim said:


> A few of my favorite Cincy moments:
> QUOTE]
> First Cincy? Wondering if my car (the 16V) would manage an eight hour drive, waiting to meet the group an hour from home and noticing a big pool of coolant under the car (panic sets in...) and having a nice lister (MkIMark) go to Home Depot and fix it for me. That repair is still there as a souvenir. Awesome awesome drive down in a big caravan. Worrying that my car wouldn't be "nice" enough, discovering that it doesn't matter...
> A few years later? Worrying that the green MkI I'd tentatively purchased over the net wouldn't be as nice as I'd hoped and that I'd have to back out of the deal...having a friend who'd driven it there for me call me a bitch...crawling under it and being happy...
> ...


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (d-bot)*

ok!
what the hell is with the damn ducks!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*

In 2005, I came to Cincy knowing almost nobody. I knew 81SciroccoS (Eric Saltyweasel!) There were no vortexers there- everybody was a lister with a vortex account.
Technically, I am too - I joined the scirocco list before the vortex, but I never post to it.
Anyway, I drove 18 hours straight. I got a hotel. Then I got lost trying to get to Daun's place, and in the process or turning around, I got my rocco stuck in a ditch.








So, a nice local pulled me out with his pickup truck and it was awesome! Then Eric came and found me, and took me to cincy, where I proudly displaed my just-washed Scirocco:
















Cincy 2005 is remembered by Jenny and I by LOTS AND LOTS of sunburn. Jenny fell asleep on a lawn chair facing the sun. I walked around, took all the pics that would fit in my 16mb memory card, and that's pretty much it.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*

Man. this is an easy one....
About 2002 I was given a Titan Red MKII with running problems. I worked on it and it ran well enough so Jill and I headed to Rochester NY to meet at Jims prior to going to Cincy. The cars tach would drop to 0 and roll to a stop. Cranking would get it started again. Late at night on the side of the thruway with a small torch and srewdriver, I got it started well enough to get to Jims.
Next morning as we gathered and left, the car did it twice more. The second time I told the others to head on, that Jill and I were out.
I played with the coil for a while and got the car started. We found the thru way a little later and I asked Jill, "left we go home. Right wre go to Cincy" She said right, so we headed out.
We drove fast to catch up, after all, they must be JUST over the hill.... Fast stops for gas & food we made our way to Cincy with out problem.
We rolled into Cincy to find none of the others had arrived.. Hummm. An hour later all the 16v's rolled in. 
Hehehe the memory still brings on a grin


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (weeblebiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weeblebiker* »_ok!
what the hell is with the damn ducks!









Cincy 2007: The ducks appeared in large numbers. And so did beers














....
The "history" of the ducks is documented somewhere (someone got a linkie winkie??), the ducks just get a bit out of hand...in fact, if you go to Cincy, I bet you'll have one by the end of it too!


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Rocco_julie)*

looks like two road trips for me this year!
cincy
and 
Mentone IN for the pra meet


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (weeblebiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weeblebiker* »_ok!
what the hell is with the damn ducks!









Quack quack!








Does it really _need_ to make sense?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Anyone else notice a new trend here? NOW he needs the page bottoms too.









Top posts, bottom posts, what's the difference really?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I didn't see you at the track....









a 1/4 mile is a 1/4 mile... and a road is a road


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (weeblebiker)*

Evidence!! 

G-rocco Sends a secret package to ginster86roc that says not to open till his car is out of paint...
Weeks later...

_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
oh all right already! <---on G-rocco's insistence
i roffled...








accompanied by this correspondence:

















he's right...it kinda matches the hat that the KC crew sent me:









thanks greg!
gotta go strip....some wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
a 1/4 mile is a 1/4 mile... and a road is a road
















Well, I suppose so, but we have those nasty black and white Crown Vics cruising around the roads here. Not a fan...track it is!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
This year? Hoping for no surprises on the way there, we'll see how that works out!










No surprises? Where's the fun in THAT?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (weeblebiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weeblebiker* »_ok!
what the hell is with the damn ducks!









g-rocco [greg] started it...ive jumped on the bandwagen along with many others....greg will show up soon for the explanations

some light reading in the mean time
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3273984
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3204634

QUACK!!!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*












































mjmautohaus sent me the wrong momo steering wheel


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Well, I suppose so, but we have those nasty black and white Crown Vics cruising around the roads here. Not a fan...track it is!


oh i know i know..... at least i keep it under 100


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
oh i know i know..... at least i keep it under 100









Breakin the law, breakin the law, breakin the law!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (16VScirrocco88)*

^^^^
right click, save-as
haha, BRILLAINT


----------



## .skully. (May 18, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*

the things you learn in the scirocco forum are endless


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_^^^^
right click, save-as
haha, BRILLAINT

brillAINT, it may even require a rocket surgeon to fully comprehend, one more brillaint than me.... WTF was THAT about? No more poop in this thread. Unless we're talking about Brown. 
Now about Cincy...not even going there on the same post. Because it will put my count up if I do that in another post...










_Modified by punchbug at 3:52 AM 1-3-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
No surprises? Where's the fun in THAT?









No, no, no! The fortune cookie said "stick to practical activities, avoid experimentation." To which the reply (from my daughter) was "Where's the fun in THAT?"
And I was talking about Carrots not coming up with any surprises actually..... Hahahaha, yeah, right... Did we get 2008 off to a fantastic start or what though, eh?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Nothing like wrenching on a MkI to make the year start well. I really missed my little car....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*

Will Klaus be ready for Cincy?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*

Are we at the bottom of the page yet?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Will Klaus be ready for Cincy?









I'm sitting here laughing. Who knows?








EDIT FOR THE OWNAGE: Maybe I'll bring one of my red cars since there's rumour of a Mars photo shoot?







(not that either of these is Mars):


Right now back pressure has been reduced, like, to the minimum. So in his present condition, the ear bleeding would be swift and painful. Not to mention the asphyxiation. So reinstalling some backpressure with a Borla *****FIRMLY ATTACHED*****, and we should be good to go. Maybe. Oh, hair and nails, gotta get them did....they always seem to take a lot of time.







Friggin cosmetics...so time consuming.
You driving the MkI? Or the stroker?


_Modified by punchbug at 4:59 AM 1-3-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*

Driving the Stroker to Cincy with a new transmission and a Peloquin. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
(not that either of these is *mobile*):


FIXED!
Pretty bad when you have to fix your own post eh?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Driving the Stroker to Cincy with a new transmission and a Peloquin. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Damn! _hair and nails _ *AND* a new transmission with a Peloquin, yeah, THAT sounds more like it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks for the idea Marc!! Nothing more cosmetically pleasing than a diff...
DAMN again, I really have to pull the vents off that Mk1 eh? I DO think that Klaus needs them....next year....









_Modified by punchbug at 5:15 AM 1-3-2008_


_Modified by punchbug at 5:26 AM 1-3-2008_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And I was talking about Carrots not coming up with any surprises actually..... Hahahaha, yeah, right... Did we get 2008 off to a fantastic start 
or what though, eh?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Nothing like wrenching on a MkI to make the year start well. I really missed my little car....

No surprises from Carrots would be good - no surprises FOR Carrots would be boring...!!! Just have to find the time to fit one or two in...








And we did get off to a fantastic start, lots of progress given the time of year, and thank heavens it wasn't as cold as it is today or the fingers would be breaking before the fasteners!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (type53b_gtd)*

It's friggin freezing even here in the sunny south, I was out moving cars in my jammies. Not a good idea.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_It's friggin freezing *everywhere*.

We are covered in snow again. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
We are covered in snow again. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









But it's always June for Cincy. Hot enough to need ice cream even! (and I finally got a decent fire going, yay!!)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*

Look at that ^^ a bunch of MK1s!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mtl-Marc)*

One of the hundred reasons why it's great to be a guy:
Reason #14: A beer gut does not make you invisible to the opposite sex.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_It's friggin freezing even here in the sunny south, I was out moving cars in my jammies. Not a good idea.

9 degrees and I'm shoveling a 2+ foot snow drift in front of the Bonanza's hangar. Luckily (?) I got a phone call from the person I was supposed to be flying with today that they're in bed with the flu.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_YAR!









Daun's Cat, Mr. Pounce agrees "Yar!'


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (weeblebiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weeblebiker* »_ok!
what the hell is with the damn ducks!









Show up at cincy, get a duck.
See this thread for more explanation.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3613005


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Quack quack!








Does it really _need_ to make sense?









Hellz no! And it's all that much more fun for not making sense.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Reason #14: A beer gut does not make you invisible to the opposite sex.

nope... it just gives you dick-do


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

damn it's cold today.........high 30's is awful


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
No more poop in this thread. Unless we're talking about Brown.

Don't talk about my car like that!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

We need to move this thread past the 2 girls 1 cup phase.
The family:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

^^ What are the plans for your newest Scirocco?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_^^ What are the plans for your newest Scirocco?

Get it running. Put the blue interior in it. Try not to do too much with it until I have finished going back to school and have some money to spend on it.
The idea is that it will be some sort of auto-x/trackday fun thing.
The 84 will stay a nice around town fun weekend driver; with a few more 'go-fast' goodies


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Get it running. Put the blue interior in it. Try not to do too much with it until I have finished going back to school and have some money to spend on it.
The idea is that it will be some sort of auto-x/trackday fun thing.
The 84 will stay a nice around town fun weekend driver; with a few more 'go-fast' goodies

greg, get an engine in it....your wheel gap looks like mine


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

The red Scirocco already has a motor in.







^^^^


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_The red Scirocco already has a motor in.







^^^^








hhhhhhhh


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_The red Scirocco already has a motor in.







^^^^

ouch. just ouch


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*



G-rocco said:


> We need to move this thread past the 2 girls 1 cup phase.
> [\QUOTE]
> What is this? Did I miss something?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
ouch. just ouch

Wheel travel is good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_


G-rocco said:


> We need to move this thread past the 2 girls 1 cup phase.
> [\QUOTE]
> What is this? Did I miss something?






G-rocco said:


> move along move along...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
move along move along... 

Yes officer.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (16VScirrocco88)*

Wow, that was....
And heres a pic of my car.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_The red Scirocco already has a motor in.







^^^^

and it has goodies a-waitin' for it too.
semi ported/polished head
274 cam
exhaust header.
Angry 8v on the loose!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
What is this? Did I miss something?









DO NOT GOOGLE IT.
You will regret it. Some things that are seen, can not be un-seen.
Normally I'd type isht like that to encourage someone to google something.
But Jeff, you're too nice a guy to see that stuff.
*shudder*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
and it has goodies a-waitin' for it too.
semi ported/polished head
274 cam
exhaust header.
Angry 8v on the loose!

das what i'm sayin'!!! wrraaaaawwwrrrr


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Having never rebuilt a bottom end, How hard is it? And knowing my 8v has solid lifters, this should be a snap.

It is cincy related, due to the fact that I need to source the parts and rebuild it before then.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Angry 8v on the loose!

There you go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








New page yet?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
There you go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








New page yet?









nope


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
nope


Yup.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Yup.









yup you just got owed!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
yup you just got *owned*! 

Fixed.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (16VScirrocco88)*

Dude!








Whew! No more tech days for you!
You might talk about this sort of "****" in even more depth.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Dude!








Whew! No more tech days for you!
You might talk about this sort of "****" in even more depth.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Redemption is possible. Bring beer and never speak of the 'girls' again.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
DO NOT GOOGLE IT.
You will regret it. Some things that are seen, can not be un-seen.
Normally I'd type isht like that to encourage someone to google something.
But Jeff, you're too nice a guy to see that stuff.
*shudder*


x2...you can find videos on youtube of people reacting to watching it....most end in vomit [kinda like a homage to the original







]


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
x2...you can find videos on youtube of people reacting to watching it....most end in vomit [kinda like a homage to the original







]

OK, can we drop it now.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Wow, I leave for a day and this place goes disgusting.
Where's my barf emoticon when I need it?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Don't talk about my car like that!









I said Brown, not brown. There's a HUGE difference. And may I add...very nice picture, and your car is beautiful.....So...since we've passed on media reviews, ummm, can we talk about something Cincy related? 


_Modified by punchbug at 6:08 PM 1-3-2008_


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I said Brown, not brown. There's a HUGE difference. And may I add...very nice picture, and your car is beautiful.....So...since we've passed on media reviews, ummm, can we talk about something Cincy related? 

_Modified by punchbug at 6:08 PM 1-3-2008_

Why!
we have 5 months to talk about Cincy related stuff:laugh:


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

post


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Whore.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Meaningless posting is bad


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_Meaningless posting is bad









LIES, I say!!!!!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
LIES, I say!!!!!!









you would


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
you would









Look who's talking!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Look who's talking!









fully aware, fully aware


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

1500 posts


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_Meaningless posting is bad









Oh come on, grow up will ya.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_1500 posts


And 1/3 of these posts are in this thread...


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_









Beautiful!








There's some hope for my nephew's car then!








Course the turbo gives it some small redemption.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Redemption is possible. Bring beer and never speak of the 'girls' again.

Yes, redemption is possible.
Course you already know the other rule.
Don't fart in the garage!


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

9 to go


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Yes, redemption is possible.
Course you already know the other rule.
Don't fart in the garage!









There is a DJ I really like; he has a cd that starts off with a track called 'No farting in the Ice Fort' Strange title.
http://www.amazon.com/Live-at-...=1-14


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
There's some hope for my nephew's car then!








Course the turbo gives it some small redemption.










The way I look at it, I spend all my time looking at the INSIDE of my Roc, so that's what I want looking nice. The outside can take a back seat.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

But it's nice to have it look good on the outside so it puts a smile on your face when you walk up to it and take a 2nd glance when walking away from it.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Ummm, OK.
Well I'm at work and confused again so.. 
I think I'll play on the internet all day, Yay Me.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Ummm, OK.
Well I'm at work and confused again so.. 
I think I'll play on the internet all day, Yay Me.

i've been waiting for 2 days for someone to do their job so I can do mine.....








guess i'll just sit here, again, all day


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Beautiful!








There's some hope for my nephew's car then!








Course the turbo gives it some small redemption.








Quote, originally posted by J. Daniel » 
Yes, redemption is possible.
Course you already know the other rule.
Don't fart in the garage! 



There's hope for that car ONLY if it appears with a Mars car as well (as in YOUR Mars car), we need to see them BOTH. 
As for the farting, yeah, it needs to be banned, even in a very LARGE building...ahem....








A lot of redemption talk here. Just send me cash and all will be forgiven. At least I'm pretty sure that will fix it up.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Ummm, OK.
Well I'm at work and confused again so.. 
I think I'll play on the internet all day, Yay Me.

You and me both. I just started my new job on Wednesday. I like it because, among other things, I'm working 4 10's now, but I'm working Tuesday through Friday, and all the people who've been training me work Mon-Thurs. So I'm pretty much here by myself, and have no idea what I'm doing yet








Oh well, at least I have a "grownup job" now. I still smile whenever I remember I'm a "Design Engineer" now


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I think I'll play on the internet all day, Yay Me.

Been playing Forteress Forever a lot lately. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

friday bumpage!!!!
hopefully today goes quickly


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
























But just HOW imminent??
edit: Blast!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*

snubbed again


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_snubbed again

tell me about it. I haven't even been here very much lately, so I've fallen from #2 whore all the way down to #7








I almost wish I had my idiot job back where I could post every 3 minutes. Oh wait, no I don't.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

How in the world is this the 10th thread down??


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_How in the world is this the 10th thread down??









cuz there's only like 4 of us posting in it....


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

well obviously the 4 of us aren't all pulling our own weight around here...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey, I'm still in the top 3! 

frd206 549 
Mtl-Marc 413 
G-rocco 361 
mr lee 314 
16VScirrocco88 290


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Hey, I'm still in the top 3! 

frd206 549 
Mtl-Marc 413 
G-rocco 361 
mr lee 314 
16VScirrocco88 290 


yeah, yeah. I really slacked off on my whorage for a couple weeks there.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
As for the farting, yeah, it needs to be banned, even in a very LARGE building...ahem....










What?????!!!!!!















It's a good way to keep the pigeon population at bay...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
What?????!!!!!!















It's a good way to keep the pigeon population at bay...









I didn't name names did I? It was probably Jord anyway. It's always his fault.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Hey, I'm still in the top 3! 

frd206 549 
Mtl-Marc 413 
G-rocco 361 
mr lee 314 
16VScirrocco88 290 


hey look, me too


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*

OKay, so a question...today I have, on this forum, a second Cincy thread, the old one (and itès not much shorter than this one...) Anyway, the last post is supposedly today from one Mr Spinney, who has been notably absent from this one. But when I call up the last page, MtlMarcès the last poster (with a nice pic of Hoegaarden which is making me thirsty). Anyway, whatès with deal with the last post not showing up? And I guess I need to find my US keyboard setting eh?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_OKay, so a question...today I have, on this forum, a second Cincy thread, the old one (and itès not much shorter than this one...) Anyway, the last post is supposedly today from one Mr Spinney, who has been notably absent from this one. But when I call up the last page, MtlMarcès the last poster (with a nice pic of Hoegaarden which is making me thirsty). Anyway, whatès with deal with the last post not showing up? And I guess I need to find my US keyboard setting eh?

Sounds like a deleted post bump from the ultimate post whore.
DIRTY, BRIAN, JUST DIRTY.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
hey look, me too









You're there! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Hey Timbo, it seems only right that you start the offical east coast caravan 2008 thread. Starting that thread might put a crimp in the amount of posting in this one tho.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Hey Timbo, it seems only right that you start the offical east coast caravan 2008 thread. Starting that thread might put a crimp in the amount of posting in this one tho.









I'm sure you mean to say Timob.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

uhhhg....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_uhhhg.... 

x2


----------



## vwnuts57 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*

So...............this is the meaningless thread until next June for the people that are bored at work? I"m there!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (vwnuts57)*

this day needs to end.....

My Kia (TT) needs to be finished so I can start playing with my rocco again


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwnuts57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnuts57* »_So...............this is the meaningless thread until next June for the people that are bored at work? I"m there!

I was under the impression that's what it's been since the begining...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_this day needs to end.....

My Kia (TT) needs to be finished so I can start playing with my rocco again









What's involved in 'finishing' your tt?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
What's involved in 'finishing' your tt?

rear brakes (rotors and pads)
Rear coilover install
DV Relocation
Thermostat
new wheels mounted (18x8 BBS RS-GT front, 18x10 BBS RS GT rear)
Ride height adjusted properly
oil change
complete detail






















then scirocco spends time in garage


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
rear brakes (rotors and pads)
Rear coilover install
DV Relocation
Thermostat
new wheels mounted (18x8 BBS RS-GT front, 18x10 BBS RS GT rear)
Ride height adjusted properly
oil change
complete detail






















then scirocco spends time in garage
















good luck


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
























in 9 again







I figured it out dambit.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
good luck













































with a wife and 3 kids....it is harder than one would imagine


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

post post post, all day long, post post post while i sing this song...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

^^ Thank you good lord for not having sound on this board. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
I was under the impression that's what it's been since the begining...

Busted, I'm at home....


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Getting ready to leave for home shortly


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Busted, I'm at home....

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Another reason why its great to be a guy:
Reason #30 - Wedding plans take care of themselves


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (badpenny)*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Another of the 100 reasons why its great to be a guy:
Reason #30 - Wedding plans take care of themselves

#23 - The garage is yours!
#101 - Page ownage










_Modified by bigtavo at 5:08 PM 1-4-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
#23 - The garage is yours!
_Modified by bigtavo at 5:08 PM 1-4-2008_

Ahem, nice try. I don't think so....the garage are belong to the cat....


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Ahem, nice try. I don't think so....the garage are belong to the cat....


Better than a car alarm! Guard Cat!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

60/40 cat is in yourz intakez manifoldz


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Another reason why its great to be a guy:
Reason #30 - Wedding plans take care of themselves

Amen to that haha I've been hearing "what do you think" a lot lately and I just say "Whatever you want, just tell me when to show up, I'll be in the garage till then"


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

woooooo.....honolulu airport waiting to fly home.


----------



## VWTattoo (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*

Have a safe flight, Fraser!







Get some Z's- LONG flight!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (VWTattoo)*

I just got pulled over in the 4Runner for not having a rear bumper.





























The cop asked me why I don't have a bumper and when I told him it didn't have one when I got it, he asked if that passed inspection. It's historic, there was no inspection. Idiot.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I just got my new short-shift, TT from GAP/
the f'er is polished! It's insane! I'll post pics tomorrow. 
Plus it needs allen keys. I don't have any for my socket set








But it is supposed to be 48 deg out, so it'll be a nice day to tinker on the cars. eh?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I got 2-way radios for the caravan!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

excellent choice, Chris. 
Do they run on standard batterier, or an internal rechargable one?
The ones I bought for cincy 2007 had internal batteries; they went dead after 6 hours. The AAA that I replaced them with have lasted 12 hours so far.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

*rechargeable* AAA batteries. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

They were free too.








Got them from Autolite from selling platinum plugs


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (VWTattoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWTattoo* »_Have a safe flight, Fraser!







Get some *booze* - LONG flight!!

fixed


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

That's your answer to everything, isn't it, Marc?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I didn't name names did I? It was probably Jord anyway. It's always his fault. 

Ahhhhahahahaha! Poor Jord.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Ahhhhahahahaha! Poor Jord.

Yeah, he showed up here today, wondered if he could fire off some shotgun shells he put through the washer/dryer.







YOu might be a ******* when.... Sure, whatever, go shoot stuff. So he comes back in "Yep, they worked, but I put my Jetta in the ditch". LOL, out I go with the trusty Hakkas to yank him out in my little black Beetle tow truck.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*

An hour without posts is an hour of shame.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_An hour without posts is an hour of shame.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_That's your answer to everything, isn't it, Marc?









It's a good answer!


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Shoot, I gotta be @ work in an hour.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Holy slowness. Okay, Daun (aka "Jane") is DQ'd from answering, but who can spot the Cincy content in this picture? (Wisconsin/Chicagoish content too)



_Modified by punchbug at 6:14 AM 1-5-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Well... I see a hint of plane there; it's not the 172 or the bonnanza though... the grumman?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Well, it is a winged Kia actually.







Keep trying...that Kia's about as tall as my waist. maybe...and I'm short!


_Modified by punchbug at 6:42 AM 1-5-2008_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Holy slowness. Okay, Daun (aka "Jane") is DQ'd from answering, but who can spot the Cincy content in this picture? (Wisconsin/Chicagoish content too)


_Modified by punchbug at 6:14 AM 1-5-2008_

Oooooooh, I know! I know!
Oh wait, I'm not allowed to answer.








Hmmm. Cincy/Kia-ness, spotted at Airventure...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I just got my new short-shift, TT from GAP/
the f'er is polished! It's insane! 

















This piece is really out of palce on my car; I better rip a gasket or seal so I get some good oil leaking all over it!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I wish there was a such thing as yellow chromate polished - that would be awesome - gold and rainbowey and all that.


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

I need to look it up, but you can electroplate your own metals with a car battery and certain chemicals. I learned it while working @ Parker-Hanifin. THe yellow was an actual dye. The rainbow effect came from a hydrochloride bath to rinse the nickel off.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
It's a good answer!

"Alchool, alternative to feeling like yourself
O alcohol, I still drink to your health"
Perhaps one of the best of BNL's because it's so true...


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Well, it is a winged Kia actually.







Keep trying...that Kia's about as tall as my waist. maybe...and I'm short!

_Modified by punchbug at 6:42 AM 1-5-2008_

Not this one?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
"Alchool, alternative to feeling like yourself
O alcohol, I still drink to your health"
Perhaps one of the best of BNL's because it's so true...
















I don't drink to feel better about myself...
I drink to make the voices go away.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Ahem, nice try. I don't think so....the garage are belong to the cat....


Cat is complaining about the red hood.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I don't drink to feel better about myself...
I drink to make the voices go away.

Does it work?









edit: Last post of the page?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Does it work?









edit: Last post of the page?









So I bet by the time I post this you've owned another page?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Oddly enough, no.
So instead of an owned pic, I'm posting a 'salted' pic.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I don't drink to feel better about myself...
I drink to make the voices go away.

I thought you drank to feel better about having to put up with everyone else.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Oddly enough, no.
So instead of an owned pic, I'm posting a 'salted' pic.










I see that salted car:

(This is the infamous POS, BTW, with a rear strut punched through the top, and lekaing oil and diesel...but the sled is nice)
And I'll raise you some, a picture of me pulling Jord out of the ditch. (seems he has yet to master the Ebrake slide







) If you were under the impression that I did that YESTERDAY, well, you'd also be correct. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And also today. Deja vu. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







The winter fun with veeDubs is endless.































On a somewhat Scirocco topic, I cleaned out my garage, err, the cat's garage. She approved.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
I thought you drank to feel better about having to put up with everyone else.

My god, truer words were never spoken. Have you met my family?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
So I bet by the time I post this you've owned another page?

Nope.








It is salt season.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
My god, truer words were never spoken. Have you met my family?

No but I HAVE met mine.



































That should be a good start. O maybe one more.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Blahhhhhh.
In St. Catharines, making a movie, only at night.
It's 6:29 eastern time, and I just woke up


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
I thought you drank to feel better about having to put up with everyone else.

Although it occurs to me that the party I'm heading to tonight might involve drinking until everyone else is interesting.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Nope.








It is salt season.

















Hey Marc! That's from last year...how is it now? I want to see it next to a 5 foot snowbank


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_



This is wrong on SO many levels. Did you at least get $20 out of him?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Although it occurs to me that the party I'm heading to tonight might involve drinking until everyone else is interesting.

That could be a lot of drinking


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

need larger adapters to fit these 18x10 on the rear of my Kia.........25mm wasn't large enough!!!!




































Ordered some new ones hopefully they will get here by the end of the week.....




































oh yeah...... my spacers for the Rocco should be here this coming week


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
This is wrong on SO many levels. Did you at least get $20 out of him?

Does he look like he has $20? If he's stuck in the ditch, he's apt to wind up in my dining room... much like how I got the stupid coonhound....so it's worth pulling him out of the ditch.


_Modified by punchbug at 7:30 PM 1-5-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

washed the rocco and started cleaning....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_washed the rocco and started cleaning.... 

mines still in the garage....flight was long as hell. got some zzzz's, got some booze.
landed, late, got in the mk5, drove to pittsburgh. woooooo


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Oooo, I can't wait


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (badpenny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badpenny* »_Oooo, I can't wait

Me either.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Hey Marc! That's from last year...how is it now? I want to see it next to a 5 foot snowbank









Shoot, I've been busted for recycling a picture.








Here's another one from early December during our first snow storm. We've had our third storm last week.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Here's another one from early December during our first snow storm. We've had our third storm last week.









C'mon Marc, it's winter in the Great White North, snow is what it does between September and August...!
Except right now, it's raining, and tomorrow it's supposed to be a balmy 10C, just in time to go back to work...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

"..but the sled is nice"
What do you have for a sled?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Shoot, I've been busted for recycling a picture.








Here's another one from early December during our first snow storm. We've had our third storm last week.

















This is pretty recent, and much prettier:

And yes, you can do black edges in the wet darkroom too, and yes, this is Cincy content! And it...had...better...not...be...for...Cincy 2008 with those two pretty non-Kias of yours! Better for throwing stainless at tho...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_"..but the sled is nice"
What do you have for a sled?


I have cross country skis, they always start, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







and they hardly ever need parts







 But the boys have a Yammy triple and a new SkidooRevXP. Which has already needed $300 in parts.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
But the boys have a Yammy triple and a new SkidooRevXP. Which has already needed $300 in parts.

Nice! Well, not so nice on the needing parts already. With all the snow this year I guess I will keep on riding the old sled since there will be no great deals. Last year some dealers were so desperate they were running buy 2, get 3 deals-not to bad if you have friends that want sleds too.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

So does anyone here live near Daytona Beach, or have you ever attended the Rolex 24 at Daytona? If so I have a couple of questions for you.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Nice! Well, not so nice on the needing parts already. With all the snow this year I guess I will keep on riding the old sled since there will be no great deals. Last year some dealers were so desperate they were running buy 2, get 3 deals-not to bad if you have friends that want sleds too.

My nephew also got a triple this year, with the exchange rate as it was, the deals here involved customs agents







, and they were good deals too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The Rev came with rebates because of the dollar. And a delay because of a gas tank recall before delivery. Always a good sign eh? I imagine sales were non-existent last year, the snow was sure sparse. Edit once again because I cannot type...










_Modified by punchbug at 7:21 AM 1-6-2008_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Well I'm up and almost awake and I ache, got dumped off a trailer last night.

The computer says it's 37F and everything is melting, Oh Joy.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_

The computer says it's 37F ...

You know you're a geek when....LOL! The computer says.... not that I've been off mine much so far either...


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Awesome pic







He survived! I'm glad to see his spirit wasn't broken. 

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_









A few weeks ago I slid my mkIII into a bank that was hiding a curb. Killed my rim, and control arm


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
You know you're a geek when....LOL! The computer says.... not that I've been off mine much so far either...

Yes, I'm a Geek and Proud of it, PROUD I SAY!
I know I'm a geek because my job is to program things that IT instructors have never heard of, a very snooty bunch there, and the main reason I want nothing to do with IT.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (LastMartian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_Awesome pic







He survived! I'm glad to see his spirit wasn't broken. 
A few weeks ago I slid my mkIII into a bank that was hiding a curb. Killed my rim, and control arm










But did you go out and do a rerun a day later on the same road? I bet not. That Jetta...well, it was torture tested by the guy we got it from, he's totalled about 10 cars so far, but didn't kill that one.


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
But did you go out and do a rerun a day later on the same road? I bet not. That Jetta...well, it was torture tested by the guy we got it from, he's totalled about 10 cars so far, but didn't kill that one.








Nope, I didn't. Only open lot doughnutz for that car right now. What can I say, I need to be able to get to work. Other wise I wouldn't be able to suport my VW addiction.
My latest "to get the mkIII inspected" issue:








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








Looks like I get to play with a welder...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (LastMartian)*

Love the socks with sandals look you've got going there. Are those the grey and red woollies you're sporting?


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Pretty Snazzy, huh!? Like my duct taped work jeans, too?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (LastMartian)*

A new fashion trend has been born.








Yay for ownage!


_Modified by tmechanic at 12:06 PM 1-6-2008_


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Great pic for ownage, dude. A classic.
I figured we could use some nice scenery for the top of the page here. This is Mt. Monadnock. I took this pic last week on the way home from work.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (LastMartian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_








My latest "to get the mkIII inspected" issue:








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








Looks like I get to play with a welder...

Yep, or just part it, it's an A3







Make sure you don't weld in those slippers tho


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (LastMartian)*

What are those things near the door sills? Seatbelt pretensioners?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (LastMartian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_My latest "to get the mkIII inspected" issue:








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








Looks like I get to play with a welder...

If you are going to drive around "Flintstone style", loose the slippers, and get workboots.








Sorry, I had to add my slippers joke as well.


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_What are those things near the door sills? Seatbelt pretensioners?

I was surprised to find them there myself, honestly. I had to look 'em up:







Achtung! Pyrotechnics!








The Timob nailed it; seatbelt tensioner!
Flintstones, meet the Flintstones, you'll have a daba doo time, a daba daba doo time, you'll have a great old time!!!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Well I've been out fixing the Jeep, the tilt section was about to fall off, pulled the first hinge pin just fine, went to pull the other one, sheared the screw off in the hole, FEH!, ground a slot in it and screwed the end out, being more careful I destroyed three screws before I got it out.
Now I'm putting it back together, Yay!, using loctite and new grease, now I need breakfast then I can finish up.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

WEll, it was garage repairs (the garage are belong to ME after all). So I'd been kicking myself every time I used my workbench for being too lazy to get the light situation corrected. So Timob, have at these, I used a tripod








Before, in the dark ages:

Yeah, this was taken at mid-day. nice sunny day here, bleh. Now after:

Next was a failed attempt to install a garage door opener I'd had for over a year. It just won't work with my oddball short door. Then I added a ceiling fan too. So the Wind Tunnel is windier now.








But I'm pretty jazzed about the lights! I actually enjoy wiring http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Greg Did you have a manicure?

_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_








This piece is really out of palce on my car; I better rip a gasket or seal so I get some good oil leaking all over it!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_WEll, it was garage repairs (the garage are belong to ME after all). So I'd been kicking myself every time I used my workbench for being too lazy to get the light situation corrected. So Timob, have at these, I used a tripod








Before, in the dark ages:

Yeah, this was taken at mid-day. nice sunny day here, bleh. Now after:

Next was a failed attempt to install a garage door opener I'd had for over a year. It just won't work with my oddball short door. Then I added a ceiling fan too. So the Wind Tunnel is windier now.








But I'm pretty jazzed about the lights! I actually enjoy wiring http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Yay, you need that light in case you loose one of your fingers working on stuff! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

new workbench and new toolbox coming this weekend!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Funny, I've been working on my basement workbench lightning. Installed new CFL lights to replace old neon fixtures.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

mr lee, you are quite close to 6000 posts. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

No posts in over an hour?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_No posts in over an hour?









I've been concentrating on beer, sorry. Gotta teach tomorrow, must sedate myself in preparation.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

What do you teach, Cathy?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_What do you teach, Cathy?

CIS mechanical Fuel Injection classes.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
CIS mechanical Fuel Injection classes.









OK, class......The lesson for today is to pull out all the CIS stuff and replace it with megasquirt. Class dismissed!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
OK, class......The lesson for today is to pull out all the CIS stuff and replace it with megasquirt. Class dismissed!









LOL, and call Dan if you have any problems with your homework... Though I work in the tech wing most of the day, I'm only an honorary techie. (And I usually chime in when the responses in the auto class are slow. The auto teacher's an ex Rocco owner anyway) 
I teach a mishmash of stuff, degree's in Botany, so I have the greenhouse and a university prep Biology, and film photography, because nobody else knows darkroom, and a few classes of "special" kids because I don't tend to kill them with any regularity. There are a few suspicious mounds in the greenhouse though. Plus I teach a community college plant course in the spring. A lot of hands on courses though, which suits me fine. I used to do Math and physics, which was a lot more "sit in your seats and shut up" teaching.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_new workbench and new toolbox coming this weekend! 

holy crap!!!














I just bought a new workbench and rollaway tonight at Sears.... Workbench is at home but rollaway shows up on Wednesday!!!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*

Well got it all back together, and found out I had put the spring on the wrong side of the lock plate, FEH!
It's too late to pull it apart tonight, so tomorrow I try again.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Aircooled.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

What a terrible thing to do to a type3 fastback.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

wait... did the tree grow like that?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_wait... did the tree grow like that?

No, they took the bumper off of the car, parked the car there, and put the bumper back on.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

happy max


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

no windshield?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_no windshield?

nope.. no glass or headliner at all..... this was taken a few days before cincy last year. Windshield finally got installed the evening before we left. 
I'm praying for no "close calls" this year.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I'm praying for no "close calls" this year.

I second the above statement, I want my recently purchased Silver 88 to make to Cincy


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

status report: suspension madness has begun. one rear shock strut assembly down. will continue tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
i may also have a new grill, and i may also have a drivers side parked mono wiper


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
holy crap!!!














I just bought a new workbench and rollaway tonight at Sears.... Workbench is at home but rollaway shows up on Wednesday!!!
















January is workbench month. Which will lead to February, which is "Where in the hell did I put that???







" month. That should get us to warmer weather, so whatever breaks after that should be more bearable to deal with. Maybe. The nature of the breakage may still be a bit concerning...


_Modified by punchbug at 4:45 AM 1-7-2008_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Well I'm up and playing hooky, 
Actually I'm staying home to fix the jeep right, and I doubt if the guys I work with want to be around as I head for the euphemism every 5 min.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Greg Did you have a manicure?


NO. I just take care of my self.
And I can assure you, my hands did not look like that after I installed the shifter in the car.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
NO. I just take care of my self.
And I can assure you, my hands did not look like that after I installed the shifter in the car.

i need proof.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
January is workbench month. 

So I guess we should all start posting pics of our workbenches,garages etc.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
So I guess we should all start posting pics of our workbenches,garages etc. 

show em if you got em...























wned


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Supposed to be 60 degrees today. That is messed up for January. Makes me want to install the euro bumpers that showed up today!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Monday bump


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

I'm here in NJ - sciroccojim tech day!!
too bad I forgot mah camera


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm here in NJ - sciroccojim tech day!!
too bad I forgot mah camera









**schmack** shame on you


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm here in NJ - sciroccojim tech day!!
too bad I forgot mah camera









Last time I was there, Jim owned a camera.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_January is workbench month. 

I got one in December.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
**schmack** shame on you

+1








No more cookies for you.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Well after a grueling 45 min I fixed the jeep properly, every thing's nice and solid and no grinding/rubbing, so now what?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

go make a sammich for lunch.
What was wrong with the Jeep?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_go make a sammich for lunch.


iF YOU NEED TO MIX THE MAYO OR THE MUSTARD, YOU CAN USE YOUR CORDLESS DRILL. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
dAmn caps lock.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

4x in a row..... here comes 10k posts.








quantity > quality


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Supposed to be 60 degrees today. That is messed up for January. Makes me want to install the euro bumpers that showed up today!

Oh, word!
No new work bench, but I do have lots of new Christmas tools! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
To replace the ones that were stolen. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

half way down the page bump


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_go make a sammich for lunch.
What was wrong with the Jeep?

Went to Dino's and got a gyro.
The tilt wheel mechanism fell apart and there are no manuals that show how to disassemble it so I put it back together qwrong last night so I had to fix it this morning.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_status report: suspension madness has begun. one rear shock strut assembly down. will continue tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
i may also have a new grill, and i may also have a drivers side parked mono wiper









If you need a hand with that, lemme know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

hey chris, you first in line for a mustache ride ?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_hey chris, you first in line for a mustache ride ?

you know it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

It sure was nice out today. Too bad I had to work.


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_It sure was nice out today. Too bad I had to work.









i washed the audi


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

hey chris, i might need some help








so, rear is on, and fine. fronts are an issue....mainly since the hex screw portion of it is stripped. anyone know how to solve this short of throwing it all out and just getting a new strut housing?
or, chris you got something that can cut through the shock arm to free it all up?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









effin sweet, right?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (loud wagen)*









how she will stay till its fixed


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_








effin sweet, right?

I just did that on Saturday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Still have a steering wiggle, though.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Newb.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

CINCY PICS!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I just did that on Saturday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Still have a steering wiggle, though.









yeah, but you did it...mine is not coming apart








and now im worried that IF i get it apart, its gonna be all rusted shut, and not want to give up the insert


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_








effin sweet, right?

Do you have an air compressor and impact gun? If you're replacing the strut cartridge anyway, I'd just use the impact to take that big not off. That's what I did.







Actually, I did that because I didn't think the adjusters on my Tokicos came out, but anyway, I used an impact and it came apart/went together fine.


_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 9:34 PM 1-7-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Do you have an air compressor and impact gun? If you're replacing the strut cartridge anyway, I'd just use the impact to take that big not off. That's what I did.







Actually, I did that because I didn't think the adjusters on my Tokicos came out, but anyway, I used an impact and it came apart/went together fine.

_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 9:34 PM 1-7-2008_

i dont have an impact gun. hand tools are all i gots


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i dont have an impact gun. hand tools are all i gots

Yeah, sorry. I had an impact gun. It's the only way to fly....
...leastways, when you're doin' the tuff stuff.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i dont have an impact gun. hand tools are all i gots

I have a compressor and an impact gun...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Yeah, sorry. I had an impact gun. It's the only way to fly....
...leastways, when you're doin' the tuff stuff.

yeah, well, gotta start hitting my contacts to find someone with one


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I have a compressor and an impact gun...

what time you want to do it for me? and what kind of ber you want?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
what time you want to do it for me? and what kind of ber you want?

Yeah Chris, go get some free







.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Newb.

Rube.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Ooh, page ownage.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Ooh, page ownage.


by somone else


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
by somone else









Yeah. Joe. He didn't clam it. I was just congratulating him.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Yeah Chris, go get some free







.

you might come off cheap I dont think chris drinks beer. couple cases of coke or mountain dew


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
you might come off cheap I dont think chris drinks beer. couple cases of coke or mountain dew

hah. maybe that was all part of my plan


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Beware.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
you might come off cheap I dont think chris drinks beer. couple cases of coke or mountain dew


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Yeah Chris, go get some free







.

Hell, I'd come down with my air compressor and impact gun for some free beer.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*

floating scirocco


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

cuz it's sick....


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Cuz it will be sick (someday)


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_floating scirocco









no diving alowed....i know your games mr lee


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_cuz it's sick.... 









If I look at that long enough I can smell it...and it smells REAL nice.....what a great photo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What, hardly any workbench/garage pics? I was looking forward to them, post 'em up!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
If I look at that long enough I can smell it...and it smells REAL nice.....what a great photo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What, hardly any workbench/garage pics? I was looking forward to them, post 'em up! 

my work bench project got pushed back till the 19th.... so that gives me an extra week to paint the garage. woooters
and yeah, NO DIVING allowed in my garage


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

65 degrees today! Turns to crap tomorrow.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
What, hardly any workbench/garage pics? I was looking forward to them, post 'em up! 

Workbench/garage pictures to come this spring.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_65 degrees today! Turns to crap tomorrow.

we had the 65 degrees yesterday... and your right, it will be crap tomorrow. How do I know... cuz it's crap here right now and I'm sending it your way.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I like how the crap weather reports come from you, then I hear it from Daun, and then the crap shows up


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*

No longer content with stealing your breath while you sleep, cats have resorted to stealing your hp #s















wned


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (badpenny)*

she's checking out my lifter noise


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_she's checking out my lifter noise


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_she's checking out my lifter noise









Cat is gonna get sucked in by your compressor.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Cat is gonna get sucked in by your compressor.









haha... "My blower eats cat's for lunch"


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (mr lee)*

tuesday need more parts bump!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
we had the 65 degrees yesterday... and your right, it will be crap tomorrow. How do I know... cuz it's crap here right now and I'm sending it your way.









I'm sending that crap weather back. Back, I say!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

It ain't that crappy. It rains, but snow is just about all melted now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

It's really foggy but above freezing and at least my side of the state didn't have tornadoes.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

My local radio station recently gave up on giving detailed forcasts, and have resorted to just saying "It's gonna suck." They've been right on every time so far.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_My local radio station recently gave up on giving detailed forcasts, and have resorted to just saying "It's gonna suck." They've been right on every time so far.

thats never a good sign. 
btw, it just started snowing.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

its nice here today, now, as Chris16vRocco heads over here with an impact gun to take apart much suspension


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_its nice here today, now, as Chris16vRocco heads over here with an impact gun to take apart much suspension









watch out for his beard...


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
watch out for his beard...

there is a rumor he keeps a dasher hiden in it


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_cuz it's sick.... 









any details on this beast??
ooohh ownage


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

click me


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

how that car started....


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

click me


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_ click me


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

ahh screw it, it's a vid from that site but it takes forever to load.


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_ahh screw it, it's a vid from that site but it takes forever to load. 








Yeah, because there are ow four of us tryign to download it at the same time...


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_ahh screw it, it's a vid from that site but it takes forever to load. 

I did not have a problem, guess my internet pipe is bigger


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

At the bottom of this page from the hilmersson racing site there is a dyno chart. I believe it's reporting up to







25psi boost! Of course I've got no first hand experience with turbos, but it does seem like a super lot...


_Modified by LastMartian at 12:33 PM 1-8-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
I did not have a problem, guess my internet pipe is bigger









Now don't come in here bragging about your Internet connection and your multi screen setup will ya?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

you mean this monitor setup.








on this internet connection










_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 1:10 PM 1-8-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_you mean this monitor setup.








on this internet connection









Yeah those are nice














Me thinks you need to update your photoucket addresses for them to actually appear....
See what you get for showing off


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (LastMartian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_
Yeah those are nice














Me thinks you need to update your photoucket addresses for them to actually appear....
See what you get for showing off









how about now


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_you mean this monitor setup...









Well, i figured that if I made fun of your broken links, I wouldn't end up with t case of screen envy. That didn't work. I am officially jealous








What do you use that monster, screen array for?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (LastMartian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_







Well, i figured that if I made fun of your broken links, I wouldn't end up with t case of screen envy. That didn't work. I am officially jealous








What do you use that monster, screen array for?

porn... duh.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (LastMartian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_







Well, i figured that if I made fun of your broken links, I wouldn't end up with t case of screen envy. That didn't work. I am officially jealous








What do you use that monster, screen array for?

x2!








Ever seen the movie Grandma's Boy? Reminds me of a certain character in it


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

saw that movie last night....


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
there is a rumor he keeps a dasher hiden in it

That's not a Dasher, it's just a mk1 Scirocco, look at the roofline!


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I'll try my home puter later...


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (LastMartian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_
What do you use that monster, screen array for?

hehe actually I dont get to use that setup. they are used for monitoring servers and apllications by our command center there are 5 workstations with the same setup. 
this is my actual desk setup


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Nice.
So, what are all those little red things, below your right monitor? Shotgun shells? Is your "cammand center" under attack?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (LastMartian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_Nice.
So, what are all those little red things, below your right monitor? Shotgun shells? Is your "cammand center" under attack? 

coke bottle caps


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

And it looks like they're at least double stacked! Quite a collection, you must be very proud.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (LastMartian)*

actually triple stacked

_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_And it looks like they're at least double stacked! Quite a collection, you must be very proud.


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_actually triple stacked


Yep, busy times on the 'Tex


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

I'm having spring thoughts:
















Oh well







...


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (LastMartian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_I'm having spring thoughts:
Oh well







...

I wouldn't mind spring down around my house, but I still want it to stay winter for a while longer up here:


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_ahh screw it, it's a vid from that site but it takes forever to load. 

It is worth the wait!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

another sick volvo
http://videos.**************/v...c.htm


_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 4:04 PM 1-8-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_another sick volvo
Volvo 740

Server not found








Firefox can't find the server at videos.**************.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

vortex filtering street fire from the url


_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 4:07 PM 1-8-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

well... don't be posting up street fire vids.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

More likely the company server is filtering, wouldn't want to upset the Amish in the workplace now would we.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
Server not found








Firefox can't find the server at videos.**************.









wned


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

suspension project done.
thanks chris.
leaving now, will snap pictures while im out.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_suspension project done.
thanks chris.
leaving now, will snap pictures while im out.









did it cost you 1 or 2 cases of dew??


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Scirocco content needed.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_did it cost you 1 or 2 cases of dew??

cost me one matched pair of europlates and a coke


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

preview...will take better pictures later








i know i know, holy rake batman. oh well, fronts down further than i thought, and it makes me happy, so eff it


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

I'm thinkin' I like that stance... How 'bout a pic or two in more light? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_you mean this monitor setup.
on this internet connection










Well, not as pretty, but...

FAST!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Well, not as pretty, but...

FAST!

Your ping sucks


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


From home


_Modified by bigtavo at 7:10 PM 1-8-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*









sucky.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Your ping sucks









Then suck my ping!


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Man, this sucks.....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Aparantly, Comcast speed boost really does work!!!

My Verizon built-in wireless internet on the laptop is fairly fast for what it is. too bad the upload sucks ass...

ALSO:










_Modified by timbo2132 at 7:24 PM 1-8-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*




_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 7:44 PM 1-8-2008_


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Man, I'm already having a bad night.... 350 miles in 68ms?
I hate roadrunner....


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

Just came back from a 2h walk.

Not as bad as I thought. Still waiting for T2...
Rocco content:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_Just came back from a 2h walk.

Not as bad as I thought. Still waiting for T2...
Rocco content:









Totally off topic here







What kind of wheels are those?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

46 sec of Scirocco content.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Totally off topic here







What kind of wheels are those?

they look like 15" ats classics....


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_ 46 sec of Scirocco content.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
they look like 15" ats classics.... 

Either way...that's some amazing body roll!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Either way...that's some amazing body roll!


Dat's just the way a rocco turns!! 
















So violent, it turns the wipers on!!
My car is an early 84 - only one fuel pump - I had 1/3 tank during the race - during both of those pictures, the car stalled.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Totally off topic here







What kind of wheels are those?

I think I asked that question a couple times now and nobody knows








There not Compomotive FH, not ATS's in 15"...
I've heard they are from england which could be true (the MGB LE are quite similar). The only things I know about them: 7.5J 14", ET~18, magnesium.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (eurocco)*

So are you gonna fly in from Slovenia for Cincy?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_








sucky.









My laptop's wireless internet.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









its low. alignment tomorrow.
also, chris, looks like we didnt get the nuts tight enoug...the strut bearing mounts look like they are about to hit the hood







im gonna see if the shop i get an alignment at will be able to tighten them for me


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (eurocco)*









raked out like a mofo b/c of the strut bearing mounts


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Dat's just the way a rocco turns!! 
















So violent, it turns the wipers on!!
My car is an early 84 - only one fuel pump - I had 1/3 tank during the race - during both of those pictures, the car stalled.

My guy gets so excited around other MkIs that he jumps off the ground!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

CINCY!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

waaaay too early to be at work......


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

Goodmorning All.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


T-1 at work. Not bad. Going fiber here sometime in the summer.








RoadRunner light at home, not even going to post that.








Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*









Not bad


_Modified by tmechanic at 8:58 AM 1-9-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_








Not bad

_Modified by tmechanic at 8:58 AM 1-9-2008_

I think you win the upload speed contest!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Why does my browser crash when I try to go to run the test at speedtest.net?








edit: so that I can have some 0wnage?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

home


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Faster


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

work


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_So are you gonna fly in from Slovenia for Cincy?

It would be sweet, but I don't have the $820+ USD the ticket would be. I wonder how much it would be to fly the car too


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Pre-cincy content - I replaced my old shift lever with that uber shiny one. Nice snick-snick shifts now! Although it's sometimes a major PITA to get into 2nd gear while the transmission is cold.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_
It would be sweet, but I don't have the $820+ USD the ticket would be. I wonder how much it would be to fly the car too









That's a very resonable price for those tickets, actually.


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_
It would be sweet, but I don't have the $820+ USD the ticket would be. 

That would be 557,62 Euro, a bargain because of the weak $. Could be worth a try.









greets 
Lars


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


Work


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

Try this testing site. Not as pretty, but you can see how you fast your connection is.
http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (OSLer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OSLer* »_
That would be 557,62 Euro, a bargain because of the weak $. Could be worth a try.










That's more than 3 of my sciroccos together








If you guy's get together the money for the tickets I promise to bring some euro goodies


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_
That's more than 3 of my sciroccos together








If you guy's get together the money for the tickets I promise to bring some euro goodies









You could pay for the trip if you pack your bags full of euro lights and other goodies!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Try this testing site. Not as pretty, but you can see how you fast your connection is.
http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/

Download Speed: 52270 kbps (6533.8 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 8966 kbps (1120.8 KB/sec transfer rate)


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_
That's more than 3 of my sciroccos together










Didn´t know sciroccos are that cheap in slovenia.









_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_ If you guy's get together the money for the tickets I promise to bring some euro goodies









I try to get the money together by myself for a flight from germany, so no chance.








2 people are not enough for a ticket-group-buy i guess.









greets
Lars


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (OSLer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OSLer* »_
Didn´t know sciroccos are that cheap in slovenia.










Usually there not. I just have a bit of luck and somehow finde running cars for 80-120€








There's currently there's only one for sale. A 83, 1.5l for 1.450 €


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (eurocco)*

What's this rear appendage?


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (Sciroccomann)*

I'd say tailer hitch?


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (eurocco)*

Detachable coupling device or tow bar or trailer hitch, don´t know the AE-word for it.

greets 
Lars


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_
































That's not Bronze gold metallic!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
You could pay for the trip if you pack your bags full of euro lights and other goodies!









+1
Get a whole bunch of mk1 and mk2 bumpers, mk2 front/rear valence and front plate holders and headlights and you make money traveling to Cincy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*

brown car is sick!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I just scored some free parts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Two MFA gauge clusters (one with upshift light, one without), factory widowmaker jack and lug wrench, a shoebox of random relays, an extra set of 16v plug wires, and a set of Mk3 VR6 Neuspeed springs (for my Dad's Passat).


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I just scored some free parts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Two MFA gauge clusters (one with upshift light, one without), factory widowmaker jack and lug wrench, a shoebox of random relays, an extra set of 16v plug wires, and a set of Mk3 VR6 Neuspeed springs (for my Dad's Passat).

SCORE! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Home:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

Better than mine.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Sciroccomann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccomann* »_What's this rear appendage? 









That is a trailer hitch. They are very common in Germany. It is kind of odd seeing Mercedes and BMWs with trailers hitches, hauling trailers down the road, but how else are you going to haul your stuff? Having an American pickup would bankrupt you filling it's gas tank.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

I really need to switch to cable:
Home











_Modified by Nataku at 5:29 PM 1-9-2008_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Pre-cincy content - I replaced my old shift lever with that uber shiny one. Nice snick-snick shifts now! Although it's sometimes a major PITA to get into 2nd gear while the transmission is cold.

Hey Greg, try double-clutching when the tranny is cold, it should help the situation. I pretty much have to with the '86 for 2nd & 3rd anymore for the first mile or two.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Hey Greg, try double-clutching when the tranny is cold, it should help the situation. I pretty much have to with the '86 for 2nd & 3rd anymore for the first mile or two.

Oh, I know all about it. It works for first, and I do it in the Jetta all the time. For some reason, 2nd is jus very reluctant to allow entry, even when I double clutch, two or three times even.
Thank goodness my little 8v makes torque, 3rd is a reasonable alternative.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Sciroccomann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccomann* »_What's this rear appendage? 









Probably a filler for LPG. Many euro cars are converted to propane.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

It would probably say that in the add:
http://www.avto.net/2004/osebn...28174
Bencin = petrol and they make a big point saying it


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I just scored some free parts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Two MFA gauge clusters (one with upshift light, one without), factory widowmaker jack and lug wrench, a shoebox of random relays, an extra set of 16v plug wires, and a set of Mk3 VR6 Neuspeed springs (for my Dad's Passat).

nice man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
put the strut bars in the rocc today and got an alignment....THING FEELS LIKE A BRICK http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Oh, I know all about it. It works for first, and I do it in the Jetta all the time. For some reason, 2nd is jus very reluctant to allow entry, even when I double clutch, two or three times even.
Thank goodness my little 8v makes torque, 3rd is a reasonable alternative.

my second is iffy right now too....not as bad as when i put the shifter back together after the new rod bushing [which was TOTALLY shredded], i didnt have reverse,1st,3rd,5th....good thing i can start in 2nd and jump to 4th to get home


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (eurocco)*

Welp, it crashed my computer at work, but works just fine at home:

Good night.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

just finished a 12 hour day of working...
night


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I







wns. So here i am in the garage workin' toward Cincy.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (badpenny)*

Muhahha!
It's late posting today. Watching Star Wars, Admiral Ackbar mentions that it might be a trap...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Muhahha!
It's late posting today. Watching Star Wars, Admiral Ackbar mentions that it might be a trap...

No........really?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
my second is iffy right now too....not as bad as when I put the shifter back together after the new rod bushing [which was TOTALLY shredded], i didnt have reverse,1st,3rd,5th....good thing i can start in 2nd and jump to 4th to get home









I still need to get under my MkII and relocate first, it's gone missing...missing for a while, Lord I'm so lazy
 







Oh, in case you always wanted a Hummer, but have a normal sized driveway and figured it would look bigger than your house...here's an option
(Don't you think this would be fun as hell?)




_Modified by punchbug at 3:01 PM 1-10-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
No........really?









click me


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Wish I wasn't awake yet bump


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

Goodmorning, almost, kinda, just about willing to actually get some work done here.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

finishing a document, then a meeting about said document will commence at 11am... 
more coffee


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Quote, originally posted by frd206 » 
my second is iffy right now too....not as bad as when I put the shifter back together after the new rod bushing [which was TOTALLY shredded], i didnt have reverse,1st,3rd,5th....good thing i can start in 2nd and jump to 4th to get home 

That's so funny. My first ever Scirocco blew a hole in the diff and I just kept patching it with jbweld (I was 16 and didn't know anything). Started popping out of 5th, so I'd just hold it in. months later 1st, 3rd, and 5th stopped working and I just drove around in 2nd and 4th for another couple of mounts. I had reverse but it would get stock in reverse quite a bit and we'd have to beat it out. Finally, it got stuck in 4th and I had to actually fix the gearbox. and the clutch I beat to hell and back.. good times.. long live the 020.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Good grief; what'd that transmission look like when you took it apart?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Getting some busy work done, it's necessary but tedious, and drinking diet dew, have a meeting at 10 on where I am on the project.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Today I finish reviewing December financial results. Tomorrow we work on budgeting for next fiscal year. Maybe we can crack $2B in sales next year.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

new wheels purchased...... oh so excited.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_new wheels purchased...... oh so excited.









So that is why all those 12 hour work days. Have you indicated what said wheels are? Pictures?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
So that is why all those 12 hour work days. Have you indicated what said wheels are? Pictures?

I've showed a few people on here... but here they be. 
BCW 15x8 / 15x9


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*








Me likey!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Diggit, mr lee, diggit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I've seen that pic before.
Pics of those wheels on max or you didn't buy them


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

you want to see the paypal reciept?








_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I've seen that pic before.
Pics of those wheels on max or you didn't buy them


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_you want to see the paypal reciept?









No you goof, I want to pics of those wheels on Max!








Or pics of the 'other' wheels on roccsane.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_







Me likey!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
No you goof, I want to pics of those wheels on Max!








Or pics of the 'other' wheels on roccsane.

the "other" wheels need new tires first... soon vedddy vedddy soon


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_you want to see the paypal reciept?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









hotness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Today I finish reviewing December financial results. Tomorrow we work on budgeting for next fiscal year. Maybe we can crack $2B in sales next year.









LOL, education's brutal. We got word that we're getting less than half of last year's capital budget. I've asked for two prosumer cameras which would eat 1/8th of that. Not likely to get them either. On the bright side, I finally killed the rat I'd been living with all fall... 
Oh, EDIT! AND, in local news...I drove an A1 today, which is real rare for January. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Needed to get the (daughter's) Cabby in for a bath before storage, she'd been pressed into service while the boy's POS was down for the count. Anyway, it made me smile.







And then I pushed on the brakes and the blower fan went off.







THAT made me really smile.







Gotta love quirky A1s.










_Modified by punchbug at 3:19 PM 1-10-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_. On the bright side, I finally killed the rat I'd been living with all fall... 

That's no way to talk about your unplesant students. I can hardly imagine Ontario condones killing of said rat-like pupils either.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
That's no way to talk about your unplesant students. I can hardly imagine Ontario condones killing of said rat-like pupils either.

But *maybe*they should. No, a real one. I'll resize a pic as proof if'n you like. Having a great time eating figs in the greenhouse, he was a big fellow too.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I'm glad you finally got the little beasty, personally I thought you were talking about someone with tenure, I was going to offer to help move the body.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
But *maybe*they should. No, a real one. I'll resize a pic as proof if'n you like. Having a great time eating figs in the greenhouse, he was a big fellow too.

As painfula s that would be for you (on dial-up) I'd love to see that!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

mmm... rats. My parents have a tiny little cat named Webber (cats purr.... carburetors make an engine purr..... it makes sense, really!) who kills rats in our barn that probably weight as much as her. She likes to leave them as gifts for us even








As for the cats, they also have Stromberg and Holley







. But Webber's the rat killer of the group.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I still need to get under my MkII and relocate first, it's gone missing...missing for a while, Lord I'm so lazy








Oh, in case you always wanted a Hummer, but have a normal sized driveway and figured it would look bigger than your house...here's an option
(Don't you think this would be fun as hell?)

_Modified by punchbug at 3:01 PM 1-10-2008_

The Iltis rules!!~!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

nasty 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Today I finish reviewing December financial results. Tomorrow we work on budgeting for next fiscal year. Maybe we can crack $2B in sales next year.









Ha! someone with a real job. and he has a rocco















I'd tell you what I do, but then the men in suites and sunglasses would come looking for you


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to stretched tires, 
looks cheap ass like you spent your wad on rims and couldn't afford tire that fit.
damn nice rims though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









Nice Man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_mmm... rats. My parents have a tiny little cat named Webber (cats purr.... carburetors make an engine purr..... it makes sense, really!) who kills rats in our barn that probably weight as much as her. She likes to leave them as gifts for us even








As for the cats, they also have Stromberg and Holley







. But Webber's the rat killer of the group.

Diesel's my biggest cat's name, because he had a big rattly purr, and because he didn't show the diesel oil as much as the paler kittens. And he's a big chicken, he'd run from a rat. But as per Greg's request, here's the rat in question. The sad part of this story is it took me a while to locate him, so he was pretty far gone when I did. I sure knew he was there somewhere. He was hidden under some big aloes, which I trimmed for the picture.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (weeblebiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weeblebiker* »_
Ha! someone with a real job. and he has a rocco















*I'd tell you what I do, but then the men in suites and sunglasses would come looking for you *









Quality Manager?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I've showed a few people on here... but here they be. 
BCW 15x8 / 15x9









You need to leave them like that. They be hott.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
You need to leave them like that. They be hott.









explan "like that" ... you mean powdercoated?
I'm thinking full polished...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Yeah I mean powdercoated. Don't change a thing. Trust me.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Yeah I mean powdercoated. Don't change a thing. Trust me.

I'm going to put them on when they get here and check out fitment and color etc .... the color is the one thing I don't like about them.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I'm going to put them on when they get here and check out fitment and color etc .... the color is the one thing I don't like about them. 

i can see that...just dont do black...i think theyll wash out on your car... gun metal silver?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i can see that...just dont do black...i think theyll wash out on your car... gun metal silver?

def not black... someone suggested red, but ehh .. no.
I'm thinking polished.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

here's your proof greg


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

^^perfection. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
def not black... someone suggested red, but ehh .. no.
I'm thinking polished. 

polished may look uber hot. idk though...polished either goes real well or real bad


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
polished may look uber hot. idk though...polished either goes real well or real bad

we'll see.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i can see that...just dont do black...i think theyll wash out on your car... gun metal silver?

















jk I envy those wheels mr lee, just too much $$ for my blood


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

Please don't be too quick to change the color mrLee. I'm really digging the satin finish, I believe that those wheels polished would start looking "blingy"
maybe the men in suites is an exageration (really I'm not schitzophrenic), I've just been told not to talk about what we make. (yah it's government/ security related, really true, and not by "them" either







).


_Modified by weeblebiker at 12:13 PM 1-11-2008_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I'm going to put them on when they get here and check out fitment and color etc .... the color is the one thing I don't like about them. 

Do what you want. The few times I have been around you and your car, I don't doubt that you will make the right decision. That also applies to your choice in a wife.







Now your wife's decision making, that's an entirely different matter.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (weeblebiker)*

Goodmorning All.
Leave em Mr. Lee, they might look ok polished but they look great right now so why change them.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

whatever you choose to do with 'em, Mr. Lee, I'm definitely looking forward to see a ridiculous amount of pictures of them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

Mr Lee knows his stuff. The car will look good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning All.
Leave em Mr. Lee, they might look ok polished but they look great right now so why change them.

here's the simple answer to the "why" question.... 
because the entire car is black w/ chrome/polished accents. The last wheels were polished and I think they looked great. Introducing another "color" to the car might throw off the whole color scheme. 
When they arrive I'm going to slap them on and see how they look. Everything will be taken into consideration... so don't sweat it. 
ohh yeah, the RSL's got sold and will be shipped off to a little green car in Philly here soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Ah, finally getting a good cup of coffee.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Ah, finally getting a good cup of coffee.

Thanks for rubbing it in. I slept through my alarm this morning, so I had to rush out the door and didn't have time to make coffee. Now I'm trying to choke down the watery, bitter, flavorless, burnt, sitting-in-the-pot-on-the-burner-for-hours, crap they try to pass off as coffee here at work. I think the sheer nastyness is doing a better job of keeping me awake than the little caffine in it.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Thanks for rubbing it in. I slept through my alarm this morning, so I had to rush out the door and didn't have time to make coffee. Now I'm trying to choke down the watery, bitter, flavorless, burnt, sitting-in-the-pot-on-the-burner-for-hours, crap they try to pass off as coffee here at work. I think the sheer nastyness is doing a better job of keeping me awake than the little caffine in it.









and the worst part of that ish is it doesn't even count - it just won't have the appropriate effect.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

yeah. I've really got to get a little coffee maker and some good coffee to keep in my office.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

there's a Scooters coffee house in my building... 
they know me by name.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

When I worked downtown I stopped by a starbucks many mornings.
A tall, gangly rasta looking white guy (with massive sketchy dreadlocks) noticed all the VW hoodies I wore and asked me about them.
Turns out he some sort of trust-funder who has an Audi RS6 AND an RS4 Avant


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_When I worked downtown I stopped by a starbucks many mornings.
A tall, gangly rasta looking white guy (with massive sketchy dreadlocks) noticed all the VW hoodies I wore and asked me about them.
Turns out he some sort of trust-funder who has an Audi RS6 AND an RS4 Avant









hippies are magical people


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Sciroccomann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccomann* »_









Oh no he di'int!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Oh no he di'int!!









looks like it....


----------



## 81SciroccoS (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
looks like it....









Well then, I counter with this:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
here's the simple answer to the "why" question.... 
because the entire car is black w/ chrome/polished accents. The last wheels were polished and I think they looked great. Introducing another "color" to the car might throw off the whole color scheme. 


didnt even think about the fact the RSLs were polished [blame on living in the garage for the entire week]







....maybe the new wheels are gonna be off the hook


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_When I worked downtown I stopped by a starbucks many mornings.
A tall, gangly rasta looking white guy (with massive sketchy dreadlocks) noticed all the VW hoodies I wore and asked me about them.
Turns out he some sort of trust-funder who has an Audi RS6 AND an RS4 Avant









wow. starbucks brings out the interesting people in society....ask me how i know, i go to school in NYC


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Star...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

...bucks








Ninja edit for







wnage
moar edit for pic










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:52 PM 1-11-2008_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Weasel!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
didnt even think about the fact the RSLs were polished [blame on living in the garage for the entire week]







....maybe the new wheels are gonna be off the hook

kinda hoping they'll be off the chain


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

who'd ya sell the RSL's to?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_who'd ya sell the RSL's to?

a member of the scirocco community


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

this ownage is more encouraging.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Sciroccomann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccomann* »_this ownage is more encouraging. 









nice








Can it actually pull it out of the water and up a wet boat launch though?


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

traction was never a problem (this was years ago) although the clutch took a beating. took a good 10-15 feet to get the clutch out and then she'd just pull right out at ~900 rpm. used to get some funny looks at the launches. my biggest fear was floating the scirocco so I'd drop a brick or 2x4 our the door to chalk the wheel going down, and reach out and grab it on the way up. slow speeds were not the problem - it was the higway that scared me. towed this thing 300 miles back from buffalo with the rocco. good times.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
wow. starbucks brings out the interesting people in society....ask me how i know, i go to school in NYC









That's a lot of interesting people. There are 171 Starbucks on the island of Manhattan. Unbelieveable!
http://www.treehugger.com/file...s.php


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_who'd ya sell the RSL's to?

Lemme guess...








Colin?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Lemme guess...








Colin?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









Wha...?
Should I edit?
Izzit a secret?
SECRET COLLECT!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Wha...?
Should I edit?
Izzit a secret?
SECRET COLLECT!









not sure if it's a secret or not... but I didn't want to spoil the surprise.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_...bucks








Ninja edit for







wnage
moar edit for pic









_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:52 PM 1-11-2008_

A Scirocco S humping an Audi A4. Very naughty!







How did you sneak a picture like this past the mods?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
not sure if it's a secret or not... but I didn't want to spoil the surprise.









What can I say, I'm a good guesser. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
A Scirocco S humping an Audi A4. Very naughty!







How did you sneak a picture like this past the mods?

In this case, The "S" in Scirocco S stands for Sexy!!!
Which means it can hump whatever it wants and get away with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
In this case, The "S" in Scirocco S stands for Sexy!!!
Which means it can hump whatever it wants and get away with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

+1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
ohh yeah, the RSL's got sold and will be shipped off to a little green car in Philly here soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

See, you confused me. AFAIK Colin isn't in philly. (unless he's moved) He's one of the MDCH, lived 4 min away from my brother in Pasadena, MD


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
In this case, The "S" in Scirocco S stands for Sexy!!!
Which means it can hump whatever it wants and get away with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










When people see my shirt, they say "Sciroccos?" and I have to yell "NO!! It's _Scirocco _ ESSSSSSSS!!!_"


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
See, you confused me. AFAIK Colin isn't in philly. (unless he's moved) He's one of the MDCH, lived 4 min away from my brother in Pasadena, MD

it was to throw you off....


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_









When people see my shirt, they say "Sciroccos?" and I have to yell "NO!! It's _Scirocco _ ESSSSSSSS!!!_"


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
it was to throw you off....









Did you get that pic I sent you? (gmail account)


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Did you get that pic I sent you? (gmail account)

ahhaha yeah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

MUAHAHAHAHAHH!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I wish I had a gas range. Supid electricity burns the hell out of anything I try to cook.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_. Supid electricity burns the hell out of anything I try to cook.

A bad cook always blames the equipment.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

I rather like my electric range, mostly because it's so much cheaper that trying to run it on propane


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
A bad cook always blames the equipment.

















Ya know how awesome my oven is? Whenever I bake something, I can get it to come out close to how it's supposed to if I set the oven for *75 DEGREES* less than what the recipe calls for!!! That's how amazingly accurate it is








And as for the range... jeeze. The burners don't sit level, they wobble whenever you put a pot on them, one of them only part of it actually heats up... ugh. Stupid rental house. I can't wait 'till I own a home and can get decent appliances for it.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

I rather like my electric range, mostly because it's so much cheaper than trying to run it on propane


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I rather like my electric range, mostly because it's so much cheaper than trying to run it on propane

Heardja the first time


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_








Ya know how awesome my oven is? Whenever I bake something, I can get it to come out close to how it's supposed to if I set the oven for *75 DEGREES* less than what the recipe calls for!!! That's how amazingly accurate it is








And as for the range... jeeze. The burners don't sit level, they wobble whenever you put a pot on them, one of them only part of it actually heats up... ugh. Stupid rental house. I can't wait 'till I own a home and can get decent appliances for it.

So, it's the actual appliance's fault - not the 'lectricity itself.
But I hear ya. I used to keep an oven thermometer in the oven at all times to jeep track of the discrepancy between thermostat and actual temp.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
So, it's the actual appliance's fault - not the 'lectricity itself.
But I hear ya. I used to keep an oven thermometer in the oven at all times to jeep track of the discrepancy between thermostat and actual temp.

OK yeah, It's the appliance's fault, but it's still the electricity that provides the energy that burns my food. So I blame both 'cause I can.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I used to tell people..
"I'm not saying you're to blame, I'm saying I'm blaming you"
There's a subtle difference


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_..but it's still the electricity that provides the energy that burns my food. So I blame both 'cause I can.

Then I'd also blame Alessandro Volta


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_
Then I'd also blame Alessandro Volta









Oh he's definitely on my list. Italian jerk. Thinking he was bettering society when really he was just burning my food! We shoulda stuck with fire!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I used to tell people..
"I'm not saying you're to blame, I'm saying I'm blaming you"
There's a subtle difference

















I like it
pic for







wnage:










_Modified by MK1roccin77 at 2:57 PM 1-11-2008_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

Scirocco trading cards FTW!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

Is this where we were posting workbench pics?
Here's mine.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Does your shed have a lake in the middle of it?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

It was built before concrete or cinderblocks were invented.








The garage doors don't open normally, they slide to the side. There's a tackle shed on the back where you put your saddle. There was Franklin stove at some point too.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_It was built before concrete or cinderblocks were invented.










Was it built before roofs were invented?








J/K, I know it has a roof.
Is that 16V GTI running yet? Is it for sale?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

The GTI needs the crank pulley bolts to be drilled out so the timing belt can be put on. It won't take long, but this car is pretty beat up. 
Sciroccojim should know what the owner wants to do - if he wants to sell it - hit him up.








>note the seats!<


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

What is the motorcycle in the shed?


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Its due to be 41 here in upstate NY. Soooo... its off to the garage to work on Vic for a few hours. A dings were pointed out on the roof and hood, soooo a bit more 220 grit, bondo and more layers of high build.
Man I want this car painted! Arrgghh


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_What is the motorcycle in the shed?









X2, Looks interesting!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
X2, Looks interesting!

x3!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

It's a '69 Honda Super Hawk 305. There's nothing wrong with it. It has a stock stainless exhaust.
It was parked in 1981 when my Grandpa bought an Accord hatchback. I would bet that the carb needs to be rebuilt and the tank drained and cleaned.
Older pic:









EDIT: Or were you speaking of my bicycle?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
EDIT: Or were you speaking of my bicycle?

Nope.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Timob's got a garage full of dreams...
a mk2 gti and a Honda motorbike just waiting/begging to be ridden and driven.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Is this where we were posting workbench pics?
Here's mine.

















Wow, looks worse than mine,.


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*









at least mine has a concrete floor


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (weeblebiker)*

And Electricity. 
My garage was built before house wiring.
Somebody tried to add some at some point - knob and tube wiring - kinda scary - I'm glad it's not hooked up.


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey at least you guys can walk through yours, I have a 2 and a half car garage and I have to go thru one of 3 doors and do all my work in the driveway.
(space is taken up by a 325es rehab and an 86 civic rehab project)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (badpenny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badpenny* »_Hey at least you guys can walk through yours, I have a 2 and a half car garage and I have to go thru one of 3 doors and do all my work in the driveway.
(space is taken up by a 325es rehab and an 86 civic rehab project)

Sounds like my son's mess. Which is in the garage attached to the house (which is why I built my own garage across the driveway). Right now his had his stripped "good" Jetta on one side, a few engines and misc crap in the middle/along the edge, and the new sled ( torn down already for modification) on the other. And spewing out of the door, his parts A4 Golf hulk, another engine, the sled trailer, etc. Walking in and out from work is a real pain. I stopped cooking with cheese a while ago, he just won't leave.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Yo, mr lee - I'm going to be driving Scirocco to Denver at least once or twice before Cincy - think I can drop by for a visit since I missed you in November?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Yo, mr lee - I'm going to be driving Scirocco to Denver at least once or twice before Cincy - think I can drop by for a visit since I missed you in November?

hell ya man.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
when are you going to be passing through?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Yo, mr lee - I'm going to be driving Scirocco to Denver at least once or twice before Cincy - think I can drop by for a visit since I missed you in November?

Well, once you're in denver you're only another 15 hours and 1,000 miles from My Old Roc - just a hop, skip & jump to get that megasquirt running!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Sometime in march - I have to look up my school schedule


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

home from work trip to San Diego..... playing with rocco today


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_home from work trip to San Diego..... playing with rocco today









Didja get the spacers yesterday?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

YES I DID THANKS!!






















I will be lowering the rocco more and adding the spacers!!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

Oh, the darkness!
This pic must be from the phase when you had just bought the 16v daily driver and had not sold the 8v daily driver? All the while still having the 16v only-if-its-sunny driver?

_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I stopped cooking with cheese a while ago, he just won't leave.









You need to start cooking with rat poison after you stop cooking with cheese in order to be effective!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_










I have GOT to get me a set of those rims for Carrots:


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Oh, the darkness!
This pic must be from the phase when you had just bought the 16v daily driver and had not sold the 8v daily driver? All the while still having the 16v only-if-its-sunny driver?


Correct.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
I have GOT to get me a set of those rims for Carrots:


Which wheels - the steelies or the tarantulas?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Which wheels - the steelies or the tarantulas?

I think he means the steelies. The top pic is mars red with black kit and steelies.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

good morning, I think I'm going to pull the old exhaust mani today, then figure out a plug for the emissions test bung.
I might try to make myself a new nipple so I can swap in the Volvo oil cooler.
Any suggestions on what size hose to use for the new oil cooler, I was thinking AN -6.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

Yep, the top one is a Carot lookalike. Wonder if it smokes.
























wned


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 4:10 PM 1-12-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Sometime in march - I have to look up my school schedule

cool! keep me posted!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
cool! keep me posted! 

Will do!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Hehe, someone in my family just got another speeding ticket. Fill this in...they're on him like _____ on ____. Hehehe....OTOH, the bug looks like it's going even slower than it really is.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Will do!!


i work on the 4th floor of this building


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Yep, the top one is a Carot lookalike. Wonder if it smokes.









It DOES look like Carrots. (Mmmmm, Carrots) ATS cups would look good too eh? And I really like the black body kit on a Mars car. Especially with the black trim strips on the door bottoms.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Cincy2k7


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Happiness is a 2 car garage with 2 sciroccos in it.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

You need a better camera phone!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_You need a better camera phone!









Or I could use the 6mp point-n-snoot or the 10mp Dslr....
the craptacular camera phone was the quick and dirty way to explain happiness


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Happiness is a 2 car garage with 2 sciroccos in it.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

the red and black is a nice combo, eh?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_the red and black is a nice combo, eh?


It's like good and evil!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_

It's like good and evil!









Or evil and even more evil


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I thought I was ready for paint. The guy who's helping ran his hand over the hood (that I thought was mirror smooth) and pointed out little dents. Damn... 








Heres the roof (also needed doing)








Its sanded, just waiting to coat with hibuild again....


_Modified by Rocco_julie at 7:22 AM 1-13-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

Jul! Looks like you're part way to a great leopard pattern there, maybe you'd like to borrow my seat covers? (And wouldn't you just hate to be a body guy's wife? "There's a low spot there, and you could shave off a bit here...")


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

Looking great Julie. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Looks like you're going to end up with smooth as glass body work when you're done.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

It's been awfully quiet in here lately. What gives?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_It's been awfully quiet in here lately. What gives?

im in a crap mood and im out of beer


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Turn that frown upside down







---->


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Turn that frown upside down







---->


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

On a (slightly) more positive note, I'm listening to Ace of Base right now.







Haven't heard it in sooooo long.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

on a bad note my shifter decided to take a crap last night







and it got stuck in 3rd gear made the 5 miles home interesting luckly I caught all but one light in green then I had to manuver 4 speed bumps with only 3rd gear


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Looks like you're going to end up with smooth as glass body work when you're done.

Thats the goal. Paint estimate is 3 Qts Mars Red, 1 Qt Gloss Black, 1 gallon of ice clear clear.
After all this it better look damn good....
I still need a headliner, door rubbers and trunk rubber. Ohhh and some dynamat so I can hear the cell phone


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ (And wouldn't you just hate to be a body guy's wife? "There's a low spot there, and you could shave off a bit here...")

There's a high spot on my belly I'd like to remove, but the DA would make it jiggle and me giggle. I dont think this is a procedure I should do drunk.....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
im in a crap mood and im out of beer









Time to break out the Jameisons.
Saturday night is whiskey time for me


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

Aww, that's a lot of work again Julie but just remember, it all pays off in the end! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I bet it will be smoother than factory finish.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Good-morning, well I have to admit, other than picking up my 
leds 
I got f***all done yesterday, today I guarantee that I will at least get laundry done.
Julie, it seems I have a high spot in the middle too, but that's ok, I was informed that it was just the Northern Climates spec insulation package and nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Today, I'm building lots of headight relays for people...


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm going to finish painting the hall bath in Our House.


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Today, I'm building lots of headight relays for people...








Wow, thats kind-of-like what I am doing today, except not for people, but for me. I am relieved to find out that making them weren't that tuff, and when are you going to put up the Foglight supplimental tecknote? I got 5 of these badboys to make. A car to strip (non vw) chasis to junk due to Midwest rust (non vw) Parts car to collect next weekend, said parts car to strip, and chasis to junk.

Whew, busy busy.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_
Thats the goal. Paint estimate is 3 Qts Mars Red, 1 Qt Gloss Black, 1 gallon of ice clear clear.
After all this it better look damn good....
I still need a *headliner*, door rubbers and trunk rubber. Ohhh and some dynamat so I can hear the cell phone


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Yes folks, the headliner will be a "Mrs Lee" creation and rubber by "Randy"
Sounds a lot like a fashion show, but then first roll up the drive at Cincy really is a show walkway








3 hours of block sanding removed all the bondo I put in yesterday. Turns out I was block sanding wrong..... Jim estimates 6 hour saturdays for the next month and it will be perfect. Paint by march.
is it march yet?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Yes folks, the headliner will be a "Mrs Lee" creation and rubber by "Randy"


I am gonna need one black MK1 headliner too next winter. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Cincy2k7


















Lunch time! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Speaking of headliners, how does a black Mk2 perforated headliner sound?
Mr and Mrs Lee? Please Make this happen.
Your pal,
Joe


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (badpenny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badpenny* »_







Wow, thats kind-of-like what I am doing today, except not for people, but for me. I am relieved to find out that making them weren't that tuff, and when are you going to put up the Foglight supplimental tecknote? I got 5 of these badboys to make. A car to strip (non vw) chasis to junk due to Midwest rust (non vw) Parts car to collect next weekend, said parts car to strip, and chasis to junk.

Whew, busy busy.










Woah! Sounds like a full day.
I'm opening illustrator right now to finish that...
Also: I can build relays because I have no brown wire!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_on a bad note my shifter decided to take a crap last night







and it got stuck in 3rd gear made the 5 miles home interesting luckly I caught all but one light in green then I had to manuver 4 speed bumps with only 3rd gear









G-rocco came by we jacked the car up and realized the bolt holding the ball to the linkage had backed out and thus I had not shifter. all fixed now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Greg for coming down to help out.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Greg for coming down to help out.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Roger for doing all the dirty work while I stood by in my sunday go-to-meetin' clothes.








It's jsut good to have a Scirocco back on the road. Wish they were all that easy!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

So, you may ( or may not) ask...what great inspirations would Boykos get in this balmy weather?

(Please note, no wiring on today's lighting efforts...)








Oh more ideas came to us, I'll upload later...


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Also: I can build relays because I have no brown wire!








I missed something


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (badpenny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badpenny* »_I missed something

I usually buy relays, I always wondered who made them.







I have brown wire, this may be the reason I am unable to make my own.








But I can light a light bulb without brown wire! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Yes you can light a light bulb using just a glass of water, a serious misuse I say.


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (badpenny)*

oh, I seem to have mistyped! I meant that I can't build them!!
/postin' from raul's house...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Speaking of headliners, how does a black Mk2 perforated headliner sound?
Mr and Mrs Lee? Please Make this happen.
Your pal,
Joe

we're on it.... send me an email with your plans! [email protected]


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (mr lee)*

finally finished the damn KIA:










now onto the real sportscar! ( scirocco that is)


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Hmm, I never noticed before, but they look like someone stepped on a bug.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

TT looks awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (frd206)*

thanks!!!! and it does look like a smushed beetle...
















now the rocco gets some much needed love....... dropping off the new wheels to be refinished, ordering some tires, making her much lower to the ground, new to me headlamps (US spec), bumpers repainted black, CD player and speakers, get her ready for paint, and a complete interior gut and clean.....






















that is if I can let her sit and not drive her


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Morio)*

That TT looks totally awesome!!! Just too bad they're so slow


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_TT looks awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










+1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_That TT looks totally awesome!!! Just too bad they're so slow









+1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Your pal,
Joe

_Our_ pal Joe.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I'm hoping to have my love done for this year so say a little something to the scirocco gods for me.... also this is my garage, i'm loven' it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















btw the TT looks hot


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (SP Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SP Scirocco* »_I'm hoping to have my love done for this year so say a little something to the scirocco gods for me.... also this is my garage, i'm loven' it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















btw the TT looks hot









loookin' real good. got anymore photos?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (SP Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SP Scirocco* »_I'm hoping to have my love done for this year so say a little something to the scirocco gods for me.... also this is my garage, i'm loven' it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















btw the TT looks hot









My garage says it wants to meet your garage







And you need a Cabby to round that out. And a MkI. But I see you have the second and fourth gen Roccs, so that's way cool in my book. I hand washed my DD with no coat, using the hose today. Unremarkable for Texas







but just wrong for Ontariariario. And the TT does look hot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I'm not sure what a 4th gen scirocco is but here's a shot of the hole fam.








and more photos of the blue car... here are a couple


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Okay, so besides putting lightbulbs in the microwave, Adam killed off some rubber, since it felt like springtime, and tires needed to die.
Pics for fun:
\

Never underestimate the mighty turbodiesel, LOL. And note the last remains of the snow. What month is this again?
I was busy exploring the mysteries of the mother-of-all-sunroofs. Discovered that in fact, it is 20 years old, and pretty wet in between the top and the headliner. And that Kroil repairs everything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














_Modified by punchbug at 8:14 PM 1-13-2008_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_


Is there a face on that Cabby fender on the wall























Had a nice *winter* (







) cruise with my pa yesterday afternoon with the s-rocc and the oval window. 
I forgot to take pictures but made a exhaust-sound comparison video in the driveway while the cars were warming up. Maybe I'll post it on youtube.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (SP Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SP Scirocco* »_I'm not sure what a 4th gen scirocco is but here's a shot of the hole fam.


Nice Family, and nice garage, I like the extra width on both sides for workbenches. And in my world MkI=first generation, MkII=second generation, Corrado=third generation, and *NB=fourth. So how's the wiring going on that swap? The boy spent the rest of his day doing wiring for his TDI swap. Makes MS wiring look like a piece of cake, that stuff. GL with yours eh? That car looks amazing!

And time to fess up, the intoxicating aroma of vaporised rubber was provided by Ford. The POS needs all the traction it can get, and its Nokians are too good to kill off.
*I just always say that to make my bug feel more loved, they're the only VeeDub that even VeeDub people have a bias against. But not me


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_What month is this again?


Yeah, it felt like March here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks like you are having fun with the Mustang.








I peeked through the basement window of my storage garage, and I _did_ see my Black Scirocco. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Sour note, my main Xp 64 machine keeps giving me the BSOD








Something hardware is definitely wrong. Lets hope it is my RAM that is going south...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Is there a face on that Cabby fender on the wall























Why yes, yes there is. My daughter has made it her mission in life to take the General off the road one car at a time. Her first effort was in the Cabby, still wearing Ohio temp tags, and she killed a Goolie. But the Goolie left the "Blue Lady" in her fender. She killed a brand new Cavvy too, but in her ****us, so no VWs were harmed in that one. The General isn't safe out there.
Here's the Lady in question:


----------



## 85spraybomb (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (SP Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SP Scirocco* »_I'm hoping to have my love done for this year so say a little something to the scirocco gods for me.... also this is my garage, i'm loven' it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















btw the TT looks hot









OMG i cant wait to see this finished,thats my dream rocco color right there.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (SP Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SP Scirocco* »_









btw the TT looks hot









yum yum yum... a blue 1.8T rocco is wonderful!!!




























It looks fantastic!














I can't wait to see it at cincy


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

Halfway down the page is unacceptable.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (SP Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SP Scirocco* »_I'm hoping to have my love done for this year so say a little something to the scirocco gods for me.... also this is my garage, i'm loven' it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















btw the TT looks hot









awesome meeting you yesterday at induktion
that rocc is gonna be sick nasty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Halfway down the page is unacceptable.

Agreed. Are some of you whores in rehab or something?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

too freakin early







. stupid license renewal







owned










_Modified by frd206 at 7:34 AM 1-14-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*

Don't be drinking and renewing! And does this mean you have birthday Rocco goodies wrapped up for you somewhere? And I have some sticker tuning to look into for you still, I didn't forget!


_Modified by punchbug at 2:33 PM 1-14-2008_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Kind of crappy, but meh:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=tGe1yFtIqUU


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_too freakin early







. stupid license renewal


But now you get the over 21 license, right?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I hand washed my DD with no coat, using the hose today. Unremarkable for Texas







but just wrong for Ontariariario. And the TT does look hot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Not to worry Cathy, winter is on its way back with a vengence. Supposed to be lowest temps of the season here by the end of the week, and we've already been in single digits.
I hate winter. I hate even more that I have to drivea 'rocco through the salt this season.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Don't be drinking and renewing! And does this mean you have birthday Rocco goodies wrapped up for you somewhere? And I have some sticker tuning to look into for you still, I didn't forget!

_Modified by punchbug at 5:10 AM 1-14-2008_

cathy: awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
But now you get the over 21 license, right?

yep, just got back with it....its all sideways and normal...not that stupid vertical jive








oh, and like 5 other people before me def failed the vision test and were told: no license, go to eyedoctor...do not pass go, do not collect $200


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
oh, and like 5 other people before me def failed the vision test and were told: no license, go to eyedoctor...do not pass go, do not collect $200

Huh, sucks for them.
I got glasses when I was 15. The eye doc thought I'd need them to pass the vision portion of the driving test. It's a super weak prescription, so I always wondered if I could fake it.......
But I like the glasses. They make me feel smart


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Huh, sucks for them.
I got glasses when I was 15. The eye doc thought I'd need them to pass the vision portion of the driving test. It's a super weak prescription, so I always wondered if I could fake it.......
But I like the glasses. They make me feel smart









distinguished


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_too freakin early







. stupid license renewal

You too? Stupid DMV equivalent over here only extended mine to 23.12.2009 (where they got that date I don't know. Not my birthday, not when I got my licence... nothing). They just want to get more money from us http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_
You too? Stupid DMV equivalent over here only extended mine to 23.12.2009 (where they got that date I don't know. Not my birthday, not when I got my licence... nothing). They just want to get more money from us http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 









thats rough


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

woot! Got my insurance bill.
Generally not a cause for excitement, I know.
But my payments dropped by $120 for 6 months.
Next round is on me!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_woot! Got my insurance bill.
Generally not a cause for excitement, I know.
But my payments dropped by $120 for 6 months.
Next round is on me!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Ah yes, insurance bills, got mine on Sat, it went up $0.23 a month to $716/yr. for 3 vehicles, one with full coverage.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_woot! Got my insurance bill.
Generally not a cause for excitement, I know.
But my payments dropped by $120 for 6 months.
Next round is on me!























Be so glad you don't live in Canada.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Figured I coud re-use this post in here:: Pics are Mtl-marc!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*









The reason this thread exists.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_








The reason this thread exists.


exactly!!!! can't wait


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_






















Be so glad you don't live in Canada.

Why? My black Scirocco costs nothing to insure.
Got a 200$ rebate for multivehicle insurance on the A4, and the Scirocco costs 150$ a year to insure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









The reason why I exist!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Why? My black Scirocco costs nothing to insure.
Got a 200$ rebate for multivehicle insurance on the A4, and the Scirocco costs 150$ a year to insure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Okay, be thankful you don't live in Toronto and aren't under the age of $25. On my $750 valued Scirocco as a primary driver, I pay about ~$3000 a year for insurance. That's with five years driving experience, a certificate from a driving school, less than 10 000km a year mileage and *no* tickets ever.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*

blame canada


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Okay, be thankful you don't live in Toronto and aren't under the age of $25. On my $750 valued Scirocco as a primary driver, I pay about ~$3000 a year for insurance. That's with five years driving experience, a certificate from a driving school, less than 10 000km a year mileage and *no* tickets ever.
















Time to move!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I just did a mega-update to the technotes site. Try searching!!
http://www.vintagewatercooleds.com/tech/


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I just did a mega-update to the technotes site. Try searching!!
http://www.vintagewatercooleds.com/tech/

i didn't see a search field..








wordpress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i didn't see a search field..








wordpress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

o.

I fix! There!







It would help if I put it on da main page!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vintagewatercooleds.com* »_
Search Results for 'balls'
Not Found
Oh no! You're looking for something which just isn't here! Fear not however, errors are to be expected, and luckily there are tools on the sidebar for you to use in your search for what you need.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Okay, be thankful you don't live in Toronto and aren't under the age of $25. On my $750 valued Scirocco as a primary driver, I pay about ~$3000 a year for insurance. That's with five years driving experience, a certificate from a driving school, less than 10 000km a year mileage and *no* tickets ever.

















The incurance company might imply that you are a public danger perhaps...















Grow old, and it will be cheaper.


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_









Ok, I have 2 questions about the pic. (only because I wasn't there, and I just noticed.
1. Who's hood/bonnet is the dot in the "i"?
2. Who is standing under the "n"?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_blame canada


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_blame canada

Nah... just Dalton McGuinty.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (badpenny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badpenny* »_
Ok, I have 2 questions about the pic. (only because I wasn't there, and I just noticed.
1. Who's hood/bonnet is the dot in the "i"?
2. Who is standing under the "n"?


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland* »_ Nah... just Dalton McGuinty. 

Is he the answer to #1, #2 or both?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Nah... just Dalton McGuinty.

but the song wouldn't sound as good.... 
"Blame Dalton McGuinty... Blame Dalton McGuinty... Blame Dalton McGuinty... "


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
but the song wouldn't sound as good.... 
"Blame Dalton McGuinty... Blame Dalton McGuinty... Blame Dalton McGuinty... "

Actually it sounds pretty good when you sing it out loud. 








ninja!


_Modified by bigtavo at 4:48 PM 1-14-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Is he the answer to #1, #2 or both?









All of them!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_ninja!

_Modified by bigtavo at 4:48 PM 1-14-2008_

No ninja edit for you tonight...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
All of them!

No Marc, you can't *OWN* _see above quote_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
No ninja edit for you tonight...









How'd you do that!?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
No ninja edit for you tonight...









I feel like I brought a knife to a gun fight.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Ah, the 'dead hooker in the trunk' picture.
Martini anyone?

_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Ah, the 'dead hooker in the trunk' picture.
Martini anyone?


Dead hooker still wearin' cement shoes. Shaken, not stirred please.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
How'd you do that!?









You have to be _fast_ ...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Ah, the 'dead hooker in the trunk' picture.
Martini anyone?


I've heard that Mike Bee in fact, sells the finest intact dead hookers. Not that I know anything about that...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
You have to be _fast_ ...









AND furious? or just fast?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I've heard that Mike Bee in fact, sells the finest intact dead hookers.  Not that I know anything about that...









i bought 2 from him.... superb quality http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
so... would that make Mike Bee a Pimp?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i bought 2 from him.... superb quality http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
so... would that make Mike Bee a Pimp?

a pimp of the un-living is still a pimp


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Is he the answer to #1, #2 or both?









Pretty sure Dalton doesn't drive an old VW. And my Roccs are super cheap to insure, Silver Wheels baby! The Mexican bean Beetle OTOH, mucho dinaro. Aye yay yay.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
AND furious? or just fast?









Just fast...








You need a mega-wing to be fast AND furious.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i bought 2 from him.... superb quality http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
so... would that make Mike Bee a Pimp?

It would make him a 'dead-hooker-pimp'.
that'd be cool.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
AND furious? or just fast?









the fast and the fuzziest, oh joy another bad remake of a bad "B" movie.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Posting from HUMN450: History of 20th century of Modern Art.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
a pimp of the un-living is still a pimp

Zombie pimp FTW!
I mean, I just know he'd want to be a zombie pimp.
_NINJA EDIT!_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Oh, and CINDY......
I mean, CINCY!!!
I always eff that one up.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Posting from HUMN450: History of 20th century of Modern Art.





































Please pay attention to what the teacher is saying.
Thanks.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Please pay attention to what the teacher is saying.
Thanks.









I am assigned to go to the museum of modern art in NYC. Great. Timbo goes to New York.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

NYC FTW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I am assigned to go to the museum of modern art in NYC. Great. Timbo goes to New York.









Sweet Fieldtrip. Can I come along?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Rolling with the "G". That is a totally don't you know not to F with me look....Kinda Guido!










_Modified by Neptuno at 9:29 PM 1-14-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I am assigned to go to the museum of modern art in NYC. Great. Timbo goes to New York.


















-------------------------------------------------------------^^ Looks like Mr Bee is already there.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I don't see a VOOSH!!!!! anywhere.....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Sweet Fieldtrip. Can I come along?

Any time in the next two weeks. Except for saturday. And wednesday morning. And next monday.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I don't see a VOOSH!!!!! anywhere.....

Look carefully.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Look carefully.

I see an E30?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Looks like Mr Bee is already there.









petebee maybe. He is my brotha from anotha mutha.








VOOOSH is currently incapacitated.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

What's wrong with it?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Wheeee, no cars for me tonight, though I did make some inquiries after go-fast parts. I'm marking, but in an oddly great, no, fantastic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif mood. Figure that one out?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Wheeee, no cars for me tonight, though I did make some inquiries after go-fast parts. I'm marking, but in an oddly great, no, fantastic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif mood. Figure that one out?
















?


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I am assigned to go to the museum of modern art in NYC. Great. Timbo goes to New York.









Modern Art <shudder> Give me verMeer, MichelAngelo etc. cubist etc leaves me cold and asking 'what were they on?"
<scirocco content> I figured out how to strip the data from MS and display it correctly on digital/analog gauges! New reader for Cincy!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_VOOOSH is currently incapacitated.









Arghhh
















wned
Ninja edit


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_







?

Well, the Fin is not hurting the mood at all







And MS? I miss Klaus, but I'm still happy...marking's almost caught up for a change. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I'm marking, but in an oddly great, no, fantastic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif mood. Figure that one out?









Lucky you.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Lucky you.

Yep, I sure am.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Any time in the next two weeks. Except for saturday. And wednesday morning. And next monday.
















if you guys are making a trip up to nyc...ill be back in the big city on next monday [21st]


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

not rocco content, but the kia in its current form


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

rocco content


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

^ im diggin that.... eeeeeeevvvillllll


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_^ im diggin that.... eeeeeeevvvillllll 

thats SP Scirocco's car. induktion meet on sat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*

thanks for the photo.... the daily.... 324,000 and still kickn' i'm so proud of her.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Nice Family, and nice garage, I like the extra width on both sides for workbenches. And in my world MkI=first generation, MkII=second generation, Corrado=third generation, and *NB=fourth. So how's the wiring going on that swap? The boy spent the rest of his day doing wiring for his TDI swap. Makes MS wiring look like a piece of cake, that stuff. GL with yours eh? That car looks amazing!

And time to fess up, the intoxicating aroma of vaporised rubber was provided by Ford. The POS needs all the traction it can get, and its Nokians are too good to kill off.
*I just always say that to make my bug feel more loved, they're the only VeeDub that even VeeDub people have a bias against. But not me









Illegal picture here.











































http://www.boingboing.net/2008....html
Timbo's link. ^^


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Illegal picture here.











































http://www.boingboing.net/2008....html
Timbo's link. ^^

Only if I sell the image maybe? Anyone want a smoky burnout mug? Like hell, how much does Ford care about a 20 year old notchback? And what about random pics on the news, crashes and such, and how about the track. ridiculous. I don't see them sending any support money, and our Focus could sure stand some. VWoA is likely just as bad, enjoy those calendars.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

this page needs more rocco content


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm awake, and not happy about it.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I'm awake, and not happy about it.

Ditto there. I gotta fix that oil seal, and it's 33 degrees outside.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I'm awake, and not happy about it.

Ahh, quit yer bitching. At least you don't have to deal with a budget review with your people in the UK. Although, things have improved since earlier this year.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Ditto there. I gotta fix that oil seal, and it's 33 degrees outside.









Bad news, Timbo. It's actually only 31 degrees.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I'm awake, and not happy about it.

join the club...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Ditto there. I gotta fix that oil seal, and it's 33 degrees outside.









Would you like some cheese with your whine?
got up this morning at 5am it was -2, it has climbed to a balmy 1*F


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Would you like some cheese with your whine?
got up this morning at 5am it was -2, it has climbed to a balmy 1*F


up hill both ways in the snow w/ a -20 wind chill and only potatoes for lunch


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
up hill both ways in the snow w/ a -20 wind chill and only potatoes for lunch









and back in my day coats werent even invented


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
up hill both ways in the snow w/ a -20 wind chill and only potatoes for lunch









You had potatos? Lucky you! We could only eat potato skins after the rich people peeled their potatos.....


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

the wild dogs would always steal my lunch before I even got to school. Ahhh school... that one room shack next to shanty town with mrs. mayberry and that one other kid in my class who was blind and def. 
it's hard to be a gangstah...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
You had potatos? Lucky you! We could only eat potato skins after the rich people peeled their potatos.....

Throw the potato skins in a barrel with some molasse and water, let it ferment for a month and you will have some home made Vodka. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Oh, and good morning.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Throw the potato skins in a barrel with some molasse and water, let it ferment for a month and you will have some home made Vodka. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Oh, and good morning.









Have you learned that from experience, Marc?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

You had potato skins? Why when I was you all we could afford was the sack the potatoes came in, and we'd boil it to get the potato flavor, ah that was wonderful potato soup.


_Modified by tmechanic at 12:28 PM 1-15-2008_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Throw the potato skins in a barrel with some molasse and water, let it ferment for a month and you will have some home made Vodka.










_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Have you learned that from experience, Marc?









Mmmmmmmmm, Vodka!










_Modified by bigtavo at 3:29 PM 1-15-2008_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

WTH? This thread is half-way down the page again. NOT acceptable!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Gotta save the poor thread!!!








Look: ultra rare pic showing Joe with a muffler!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Rare indeed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

anyone check the post count lately?
posts 4790
views 39049
leaderboard
frd206	592
Mtl-Marc	470
G-rocco	416
mr lee	394
16VScirrocco88	308


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_anyone check the post count lately?
posts 4790
views 39049
leaderboard
frd206	592
Mtl-Marc	470
G-rocco	416
mr lee	394
16VScirrocco88	308

buncha whores.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_anyone check the post count lately?
posts 4790
views 39049
leaderboard
frd206	592
Mtl-Marc	470
G-rocco	416
mr lee	394
16VScirrocco88	308

Rob only 22 posts behind greg


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
Rob only 22 posts behind greg

I'm only 25 behind you. Watch yo back, sucka!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

super owned!


















_Modified by mr lee at 2:07 PM 1-15-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Screw Robs iPhone, I want this:
http://www.flixxy.com/sumsing-...e.htm
Edited for fresh ownage.










_Modified by G-rocco at 5:23 PM 1-15-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I'm only 25 behind you. Watch yo back, sucka!!

Four months and a half to go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Screw Robs iPhone, I want this:
http://www.flixxy.com/sumsing-...e.htm

That calls for a MUAHAHAH!
EDIT: Who deleted a post?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
That calls for a MUAHAHAH!
EDIT: Who deleted a post?

yeah wtf?!?!
speaking of the iPhone.... check out what my team released today! 

_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_My team released Pocket Express for the iPhone today. We made it on Page 3 of the apps list on apple's site... check it
check out the full article








needless to say we're pretty excited! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

self destruct function > anything else








Also, I think that deleting a post from the Cincy thread should be grounds for a perma-ban.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
yeah wtf?!?!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
speaking of the iPhone.... check out what my team released today! 


That's cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You worked on this project?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I wish the iPhone was avail through Verizon...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
That's cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You worked on this project?

yeah, me and my co-worker Kenny.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









hahahhahahaha


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_I wish the iPhone was avail through Verizon...










x2


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_the wild dogs would always steal my lunch before I even got to school. Ahhh school... that one room shack next to shanty town with mrs. mayberry and that one other kid in my class who was blind and def. 
it's hard to be a gangstah... 

So seriously, none of you ever DID go to a one room school, did you?







I actually DID, SS#1. It burned down when I was in grade two, which was very traumatic. Luckily the land here was flat, so there was no uphill walk to get there


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
*MU*hahahhahahaha 

Aren't we all.








fixed


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
So seriously, none of you ever DID go to a one room school, did you?







I actually DID, SS#1. It burned down when I was in grade two, which was very traumatic. Luckily the land here was flat, so there was no uphill walk to get there









No, we were born in the _20th_ century.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
No, we were born in the _20th_ century.









Hahahaha. I'm not THAT old. Kids these days, no respect I tell ya.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I was born somewhere in the last _millenium_.


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_











thats my shoe


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Which wheels - the steelies or the tarantulas?

Steelies - I have just short of 9,000 complete sets of tarantulas. And about 4,000 sets of bottlecaps. I could probably send the scrap aluminium market for a dive with a well placed phone call to the local metal recycler's.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (loud wagen)*

My friend was driving my Scirocco the other day and got a warning for it being too loud.








My car is too loud.....riiiiiight. Those Harley with straight pipes and lifted diesel trucks with the stacks in the bed are ok though.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Steelies - I have just short of 9,000 complete sets of tarantulas. 

I have _one_ mint tarantula to help complete your collection if you are interested. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








LMK


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_My friend was driving my Scirocco the other day and got a warning for it being too loud.








My car is too loud.....riiiiiight. Those Harley with straight pipes and lifted diesel trucks with the stacks in the bed are ok though.









Sniff, I miss the (cherry) Bomb...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Sniff, I miss the (cherry) Bomb...

I actually have a real muffler, a Dynomax actually. (I wish I had a Borla though)


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

here you go greg..... crapp cell phone pics, but you get the idea. 








































I ended up having to throw 5mm spacers on the rears so they wouldn't hit the springs








I think they look pretty damn good if you ask me. Fit is nice and tight!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I have _one_ mint tarantula to help complete your collection if you are interested. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








LMK

i've got 2 sitting out back....


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I have _one_ mint tarantula to help complete your collection if you are interested. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








LMK

Well, I would be interested, but then I'd have to find 3 more to make up the set, and how would I ever manage that?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i've got 2 sitting out back....









Are they _mint_?


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Sniff, I miss the (cherry) Bomb...

I do too. There was nothing quite like the sound you heard when you ran along the fencerows at WOT in 3rd gear, blood dripping from your ears, with the locals shaking their fists at you...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Are they _mint_?









last time i licked them they tasted like dirt and brake dust... so I imagine all the mint flavor is gone after all these years.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_here you go greg..... crapp cell phone pics, but you get the idea. 










Hott!!!!!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_here you go greg..... crapp cell phone pics, but you get the idea. 








































I ended up having to throw 5mm spacers on the rears so they wouldn't hit the springs








I think they look pretty damn good if you ask me. Fit is nice and tight! 

Wow, those look fabulous!!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
I do too. There was nothing quite like the sound you heard when you ran along the fencerows at WOT in 3rd gear, blood dripping from your ears, with the locals shaking their fists at you...

memories


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_here you go greg..... crapp cell phone pics, but you get the idea. 









you need to lower the front end


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
last time i licked them they tasted like dirt and brake dust... so I imagine all the mint flavor is gone after all these years. 























Don't be licking my car at Cincy,


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Wow, those look fabulous!!!









thanks!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

soon now that verizon has opened their network up to other phones we should be able to use any phone on any network

_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_I wish the iPhone was avail through Verizon...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
memories

















w
n
e
d










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 9:39 PM 1-15-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_






















Don't be licking my car at Cincy,









scirocco*joe's car taste like strawberry... and iirc ginsters tastes like pineapple. 





















oh man i was wasted.... lol


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (loud wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loud wagen* »_
thats my shoe

so that means the pic was taking some time after 4pm on sat


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
scirocco*joe's car taste like strawberry... and iirc ginsters tastes like pineapple. 





















oh man i was wasted.... lol


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_






























oh you totally missed it.... haha... god i'm dying laughing right now...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
I do too. There was nothing quite like the sound you heard when you ran along the fencerows at WOT in 3rd gear, blood dripping from your ears, with the locals shaking their fists at you...


waaaaaaahhhhhh*AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH*ahhhhhhhh
That was passing an oncoming car. The Borla will just be too civilized, not that I'll be able to hear it now anyway.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
oh you totally missed it.... haha... god i'm dying laughing right now... 
























was that on friday or sat night in the hotel parking lot?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
was that on friday or sat night in the hotel parking lot?

i think it was Saturday night... siht i don't remember


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_






















Don't be licking my car at Cincy,









I wouldn't recommend licking my car either - that sooty black crap likely causes cancer or something... And minty, well, maybe if the cats were in to the peppermint ice cream...?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

speaking of garage pics. I'm in the middle of a remodel so it's kinda messy.... 
hey look there's collin's wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
I wouldn't recommend licking my car either - that sooty black crap likely causes cancer or something... And minty, well, maybe if the cats were in to the peppermint ice cream...?

I only lick cars with flavored paint. Mines black cherry mmMMmm


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I only lick cars with flavored paint. Mines black cherry mmMMmm

Mine is flavoured, and you ain't licking it.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_speaking of garage pics. I'm in the middle of a remodel so it's kinda messy.... 


I don't have a garage, but I do have this:








And it's always messy. But there was lots of Scirocco love this fall.
All the big iron is at the other end.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Mine is flavoured, and you ain't licking it.









cuz your in CANADA






















I don't lick cars from canada


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
I don't have a garage, but I do have this:








And it's always messy. But there was lots of Scirocco love this fall.
All the big iron is at the other end.


Looking good!
Is that Kermit in the back?
Two more months before my cars are back on the road.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Mine is flavoured, and you ain't licking it.









But *I* did.







I've been known to do that, you know, but I draw the line at Carrots, she might sand your tongue off. That can be remedied though.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

User Posts 
frd206 592 
Mtl-Marc 482 
G-rocco 417 
mr lee 410 
16VScirrocco88 313 
Chris16vRocco 290 

rob 8 more posts to pass greg


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Looking good!
Is that Kermit in the back? 

That's a future draft pick that shall remain nameless...









_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Two more months before my cars are back on the road.









4 months here - I'd better get my arse in gear - there's TWO number one priorities out there this year...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
That's a future draft pick that shall remain nameless...










Wanna trade that pick for a player to be named later?


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
All the big iron is at the other end.

Sometimes the big iron hangs out with the Sciroccos though, this was the last March Break vacation project:


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Wanna trade that pick for a player to be named later?









Sigh, I walked in to that one, didn't I....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
cuz your in CANADA






















I don't lick cars from canada 

Of COURSE you don't! Your tongue will stick!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Of COURSE you don't! Your tongue will stick!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









god I hate that movie


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_My friend was driving my Scirocco the other day and got a warning for it being too loud.








My car is too loud.....riiiiiight. Those Harley with straight pipes and lifted diesel trucks with the stacks in the bed are ok though.









hahah, thats hilarious


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Wow, those look fabulous!!!









x2, good work mr. lee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
god I hate that movie

x2


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_anyone check the post count lately?
posts 4790
views 39049
leaderboard
frd206	592
Mtl-Marc	470
G-rocco	416
mr lee	394
16VScirrocco88	308

Damn! Can you imagine how much time has been used to post all of this, or worse yet how much time it has taken people to read the posts? I wonder what we could have done to our cars....Oh well, it is warmer inside, reading the posts.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Damn! Can you imagine how much time has been used to post all of this, or worse yet how much time it has taken people to read the posts? I wonder what we could have done to our cars....Oh well, it is warmer inside, reading the posts.

warmer AND cheaper...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

LOOKIE LOOKIE


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

lost o scraping on the VR lip now.... already ripped the screws out the drivers side, fixed with zipties








3 3/4" off the deck on level ground








scraping on parking garage ramps....and most anything else


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

approx. 23 3/4" fender to floor front, 24 1/2" rear
nedless to say, im happy







[even though its got the 13" sockers back on it for now







]


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

looks like the back end finally worked it's way down a little. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









This shots So Siccccc!!!!!!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (german old school)*


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Moar Pictar's


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (german old school)*

Ok.....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Nice to see that the forum has finally gotten out of bed.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Gotten out of bed? I'm in marketing class.
Are you a thinker, achiever, or an experiencer?


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

it is morning.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Nice to see that the forum has finally gotten out of bed.

Out of bed, into the gym, sitting in work, already finished brekkie and about to grab coffee number 2.
Good morning, y'all!
Sciroccos:








Donor tranny:








CINCY!


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

coffee and doing some work on the site before i go in to work


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (SP Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SP Scirocco* »_coffee and doing some work on the site before i go in to work

I just did a marketing case study on how much starbucks sucks.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Gotten out of bed? I'm in marketing class.
Are you a thinker, achiever, or an experiencer?









I'm an expierencer.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Out of bed, into the gym, sitting in work, already finished brekkie and about to grab coffee number 2.
Good morning, y'all!


I finished my 1st cuppa, and will head to the gym in a bit... 
Then taking Mom's Big-arsed Dodge Intrepid to have the tint replaced, some of it is bubbling and we look dangerously close to PWT.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (SP Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SP Scirocco* »_coffee and doing some work on the site before i go in to work

Hey Dave, just realized you work at Best foreign? I used to sell parts to you guys all the time! What's the name of the guy there... Joe? I worked at Antwerpen VW a few years back in the parts department- do you know any of the guys there now? I used to hang with James, Dave, Howard and Jack- all good people. Small world! 








Brendan


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I guess I'm the only one here who operates in the AM with a ****, shower and shave huh?
guess it's a NY thing.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

I usually do a #2 at work. Nothing like crapping on the clock.








I also shave as IN-frequently as I can get away with. Sporting a beard right now. I call it "wintertime face protection" when actually it's just laziness.









Yeah, I'm bringing back the Mikey B's smiles. What of it? 








Brendan


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_I guess I'm the only one here who operates in the AM with a ****, shower and shave huh?
guess it's a NY thing.









No, I definetly see the value in that, but since I'm still Funemployed and classes don't start for another week, I'm not sure I see the point


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_I guess I'm the only one here who operates in the AM with a ****, shower and shave huh?
guess it's a NY thing.









Don't have enough time in the morning. I get all that out of the way the night before. I roll out of bed at 5, pour my coffee, slap some deodorant on, and hit the road. It sucks having to be up so early, but it's worth it to work 4 10's, and getting my 3 day weekends http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
but it's worth it to work 4 10's, and getting my 3 day weekends http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Damn. I work 10 hours all five days of the week and sometimes even saturdays! I need a better job. 








Brendan


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Damn. I work 10 hours all five days of the week and sometimes even saturdays! I need a better job. 








Brendan 

I hope you get paid hourly plus overtime! I'm salary without overtime, and to hell with this company if they think I'm gonna go over 40 hrs a week without overtime!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

just got in.. coffee in hand ready for my 9am meeting....
I have a 40 page spec doc to finish today... so I'm going to try and stay off here so i can focus.
yeah right. lol..


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_just got in.. coffee in hand ready for my 9am meeting....
I have a 40 page spec doc to finish today... so I'm going to try and stay off here so i can focus.
yeah right. lol.. 

HA!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
I hope you get paid hourly plus overtime! I'm salary without overtime, and to hell with this company if they think I'm gonna go over 40 hrs a week without overtime!

Nope. Slavery...er salary. No OT.
Brendan


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Now I'm back!








There are plans for today. Plans of the muahahah degree.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TIMOB* »_MUAHHAHAHHAHAA

I'm scurrrrd


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I'm scurrrrd 

get to work dood!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I'm scurrrrd 

shouldnt you be working?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

ok, seriously... im getting something done today. 
promise.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Now I'm back!








There are plans for today. Plans of the muahahah degree.








Oh noes, Timbo has a plan!!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_ok, seriously... im getting something done today. 
promise. 

Cool.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

^ not quite
owned.


















_Modified by mr lee at 8:54 AM 1-16-2008_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

rob why are you showing us pics of your chilhood? 
that looks like you had a rat tail and then decided to let it grow out to a mullet.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

awesome mullet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_rob why are you showing us pics of your chilhood? 
that looks like you had a rat tail and then decided to let it grow out to a mullet.

that photo was taken at a Taco Bell in Overland Park, Kansas. (and no, it's not me)
Mullets... they really do exist.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

rob you get my IM last night?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_rob you get my IM last night?

nope


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

IM resent


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

MUHAHHAHHAAHHHAAHHAH!!
MAUUAHAHAHHAUUAUHAAHUAAAHAHHAH!
Yeah.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_

















Seperated at birth?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Another classic


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Skullet FTW!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Chris, all about them mullet pictures


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_Chris, all about them mullet pictures

Back when I had a cell phone with a good camera, I would sneak pictures of all the ridiculous looking customers. Those are the very tip of the proverbial iceberg.
Now this is a beard!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_Chris, all about them mullet pictures

he just linked the pictures from his family album


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Back when I had a cell phone with a good camera, I would sneak pictures of all the ridiculous looking customers. Those are the very tip of the proverbial iceberg.


i mean, you are in prime local to catch some SERRRRIUS mullets....b'lair slavo ftw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh no you don't thread. Bad thread. You go up to the top and stay there!!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (badpenny)*


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*



vwdaun said:


> QUOTE]
> Victor! I see Victor!
> (excuse me, I need to go to the garage and go "vroom, vroom")


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_









Shadow







Now a parts car..... Ohhh and its pre-flipped hood!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Skullet FTW!









Creepy. I fully expect to see this guy on Datelines 'To Catch a Predator' show.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Creepy. I fully expect to see this guy on Datelines 'To Catch a Predator' show.

Jacked up truck owner. His father married his sister, so his younger sibling is his mother.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_
Jacked up truck owner. His father married his sister, so his younger sibling is his mother.

I'm all confused now...








But I like the way this thread is going!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_










Than you for a Scirocco picture. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Damn ugly haircuts.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I'm all confused now...










So am I.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Make way for more Cincypics! I think Jeff took this one:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Make way for more Cincypics! I think Jeff took this one:









Wooo! *drools* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
So am I.









Doesn't take much, does it?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Gotten out of bed? I'm in marketing class.
Are you a thinker, achiever, or an experiencer?









I'm a sick of categorizing-er.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I'm a sick of categorizing-er.









That's all I've learned in college - how to categorize crap and reading comprehension (Test on the book? Sure I can read, but do I understand? What? you don't care?)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
That's all I've learned in college - how to categorize crap and reading comprehension (Test on the book? Sure I can read, but do I understand? What? you don't care?)

I DO care, you can read Timbo, that's amazing! (Sat through a two hour staff meeting tonight "learning how to help kids with poor literacy skills". Yeah, like I don't do that already.







"Okay kids, there's the plant, brown goes down, green goes up". No reading there. Endless money to test and categorize in what manner they are failing to read, no money to remediate the problem. Yeah, I need to retire. For now?














will have to do.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

If the kids can't read, they should be sent back to 1st grade so they can be taught again, rather than holding up the rest of the class who learned what they were supposed to.
It always frustrated me as a kid, when I would be so much smarter than the rest of the class, and I would have to sit there, bored, while the stupid kids caught up.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_If the kids can't read, they should be sent to *the shoe manufacturing plant.* 

Fixed.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_
Shadow







Now a parts car..... Ohhh and its pre-flipped hood!

RIP Shadow.
Though really, the rust in the rockers / rear axle was weighing on my mind, so when it wouldn't start that last morning, I decided not to fix it.
Shadow is living on in many other 'roccos however, so all is not lost.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Doesn't take much, does it?









We are now done with the mullet page.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
We are now done with the mullet page.









That's what you think








And you thought correctly










_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 11:35 PM 1-16-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
That's what you think


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Than you for a Scirocco picture. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Damn ugly haircuts.









You're quite welcome. This *is* the Cincy thread right? (As opposed to the "hair dos" thread in the Fashion forum.)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
You're quite welcome. This *is* the Cincy thread right? (As opposed to the "hair dos" thread in the Fashion forum.)

Is it only the Cincy thread? Or has it become much more?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

My 4Runner was running like **** on my way home tonight.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Is it only the Cincy thread? Or has it become much more?

little from colum a, little from column b


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
little from colum a, little from column b

and representing column c.....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Is it only the Cincy thread? Or has it become much more?

It is the official new and improved VWVortex thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Smartest whores around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_My 4Runner was running like **** on my way home tonight.









Yesterday, my ABS light in my subie came on and there were some weird noises coming from under the hood. Also yesterday, my fiance's honda's coil died. Bad luck for non-VW's lately.
Oh, and today, my ABS light was off and no more weird noises, so it's fixed.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

^^^^^
every set of wheels that i want for my rocco


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

wtf am I doing up so early?


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_wtf am I doing up so early?









I ask the same thing of my self.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Muahahhahh!
That's what!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
You're quite welcome. This *is* the Cincy thread right? (As opposed to the "hair dos" thread in the Fashion forum.)

So do I start a new thread to discuss my plans for "hair and nails" for the event? promise there will not be a mullet, though maybe one of them fluffy Farrah do's might be good?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
It is the official new and improved VWVortex thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









The list, but with more ducks and less arguing?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









NICE sedate group of early ones eh? Reminds me, I need to get going on my Cabby acquisition. Evryone needs two in the garage, right?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

A Mk1 for every season! I love it! I actually want all four of them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
That's what you think








And you thought correctly









_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 11:35 PM 1-16-2008_

Thank God the mulletfest is over, and that pic's a reminder to me of one of only two rolls of film since 1978 that did not advance properly in that camera, Grrrrrrr......no B&W callaway bay shots for me, booo


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_A Mk1 for every season! I love it! I actually want all four of them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well, pitter, patter...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
yeah wtf?!?!
speaking of the iPhone.... check out what my team released today! 


Yo, forgot to say CONGRATS to mr lee and team for Pocket Express. It's already a web clip on my home screen!
http://www.apple.com/webapps/t....html
Right on, brother!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Well, pitter, patter...









Yeah, yeah, yeah. All I really want is a Mk1 Scirocco, and a Caddy, and a Rabbit GTI, and a Cabby, and an E30 Bimmer, and a 2002tii, and a Triumph Bonnevile, and a BMW R65, and a Porsche 914, and...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

what's a scirocco?
i have an audi. can i come?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_So do I start a new thread to discuss my plans for "hair and nails" for the event? promise there will not be a mullet, though maybe one of them fluffy Farrah do's might be good?

Now there's an idea. '70s / '80s hair & outfits for Cincy. LOL


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_wtf am I doing up so early?









You hadn't gone to bed yet?
At least I have a good reason for not sleeping well lately.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

good morning everyone.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Yo, forgot to say CONGRATS to mr lee and team for Pocket Express. It's already a web clip on my home screen!
http://www.apple.com/webapps/t....html
Right on, brother!


thanks Joe!! we've had a great response thus far!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_
Jacked up truck owner. His father married his sister, so his younger sibling is his mother.

It would be his step mom, so...no relation now?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i have an audi. can i come?

you can park it next to the brown one on the other side of the driveway... where the kias dwell.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Good morning, wasn't feeling well yesterday so I went to bed about 5:30 last night and didn't get up until 5:30 this morning, feeling almost as crummy. Looks like I didn't miss much, you guys are slowing way down here.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Yeah, it's slow enough now that I can actually read it.








I really want to be working on the Rocco right now, but the new garage is very small and no heat.







Plus, my Jeep is needing some attention too. Brakes are acting funny, I have a bad 02 sensor, and tires are going to be needed before too long.








Brendan


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
You hadn't gone to bed yet?
At least I have a good reason for not sleeping well lately.

Not really.
(G-rocco posting fro Tibo's computer)
Got up early, we're going to the MoMa inn NYC.
I left DC at 5am!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

^^^ get pictures of the Scirocco in NYC.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 10:17 AM 1-17-2008_


_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 12:05 PM 1-17-2008_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I guess I need to move my pics, because this is not working.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

that link is to your main album, you have to use the link to a specific photo.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
you can park it next to the brown one on the other side of the driveway... where the kias dwell. 

if only i still had mine, we could have our own little odd-ball gathering within an odd-ball gathering:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

you have my attention Jason.... nice Type44. Is it gone?
ps: please delete your post at the top of this page...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Is everybody "working" or something?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Must be. I am amazed that nobody posted in two hours in the middle of the day...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_you have my attention Jason.... nice Type44. Is it gone?
ps: please delete your post at the top of this page...









sold it to a friend and promptly wanted it back. they're like crack...
got B6 A4 1.8t Avant for the boss, and i'm rolling in the B4 Passat VR wagon. very unsciroccolike of me, i know.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

they are like crack indeed. 
I'm happy the p.o. did all the mods to my 20v


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

20V?
soil, meet undergarment.
very nice. my old girl was a 10V, but she went alright...when she went.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

nice. I had a 10v 1nce but I sold it to my Dad. He chipped it and is gonna paint it Black.
I'd say back to Sciroccos, but this thread is about so. much. more...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Why'd you push that nice Camry into the grass like that?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Why'd you push that nice Camry into the grass like that?

















that guy was more surprised than anything. Nice way to interrupt my haircut.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

wait... um, what actually happened? How'd that camery get there? Just felt like driving up the curb and onto the grass or something?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_they are like crack indeed. 
I'm happy the p.o. did all the mods to my 20v


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

can't wait to see this car in person!!!!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_wait... um, what actually happened? How'd that camery get there? Just felt like driving up the curb and onto the grass or something?









I was gettin my dome trimmed up and I saw a bunch o peeps near my ride. The fella in the pic pulled into the parking space nose-in and continued to drive forward hooking my rear bumper to the pass side of the Camry and just kept drivin'. The cop asked him...."what EXACTLY were you thinking?"







Turns out he had only been driving for about 2 months in this country. He did try to get away....
moral of this story? ...there is none.... except to carry a camera with you wherever you go.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









I can't read that.... what does it read?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_what's a scirocco?
i have an audi. can i come?


1. This, too bad it isn't low enough















2. So? Do we care?








3. Maybe, but better find a Scirocco to bring











_Modified by punchbug at 2:23 PM 1-17-2008_


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

1. This









No its not, That is a Leprechaun sitting in a pot-o-gold.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_









Sweet Pinto!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Sweet Pinto!!

LOL!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Sweet Pinto!!

This ain't no Pinto.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
This ain't no Pinto.
















He is funnin' with you.
If not, the man needs to DIE!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
He is funnin' with you.
If not, the man needs to DIE!









Just start quacking at him, that should chase him away. Okay, wait, I tried that once, it didn't work all that well. Well, it did work out okay for me, now that I think of it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Quack.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

we're getting dangerously close to 5000 posts here


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Sweet Pinto!!

Which of you at H2Sport owns a mk1 Scirocco again?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
He is funnin' with you.


Yup, so am I.








I know about Pintos, because it was my first car evar.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*

IN reply to Cholland: The Leprechaun. Did.








Let's see what's inside this pot 'o gold, shall we?








4999 posts!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by punchbug at 3:45 PM 1-17-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_we're getting dangerously close to 5000 posts here









5000 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 6:36 PM 1-17-2008_


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
5000 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









5001
meanie. I wanted that.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

Hey, I originaly though I had post 4999, but was bumped by Punchbug at 5000.
Lucky me


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Hey, I originaly though I had post 4999, but was bumped by Punchbug at 5000.
Lucky me









I don't know how you do it Marc but it's pretty darn amazing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_








that guy was more surprised than anything. Nice way to interrupt my haircut.









What?, They don't have rain, wet grass or hills where he comes from?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Is everybody "working" or something?









Hum


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I don't know how you do it Marc but it's pretty darn amazing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















wned










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 3:18 AM 1-18-2008_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Hum









Aha, you're caught!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_







wned

_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 8:19 PM 1-17-2008_

He does it yet again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
if only i still had mine, we could have our own little odd-ball gathering within an odd-ball gathering:









Aiieeeee! No! Get thee behind me, Satan!!!!!!!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_IN reply to Cholland: The Leprechaun. Did.

























The last few times I went to H2Sport in the summer to pick up some Techtonic goodnessness I remember seeing a white/silver (can't remember) mk1 in the parking lot. I thought it belonged to someone who worked there.

Ahhh I don't know. I'm going back to lying on the couch.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Whew!
(G-rocco posting from Timbo's computer again; actually in-car as we drive home from NYC)
Saw a lot of art today!
The MoMa has pistons on display. Craptacular cellpics to follow tomorrow, or the next day


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Whew!
(G-rocco posting from Timbo's computer again; actually in-car as we drive home from NYC)


Can you type Muhahahaha?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Can you type Muhahahaha?










Muah-ha-hahahahaha....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_what's a scirocco?
i have an audi. can i come?

F'n TMB in da house. Da-yum.
You know you've got a permanant invite to the par-tay.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
F'n TMB in da house. Da-yum.
You know you've got a permanant invite to the par-tay.

TMB?
I know him. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















He almost smashed into my winter beater car on Lake Champlain, VT.

















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:34 PM 1-17-2008_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_can't wait to see this car in person!!!!









You and me both!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
You and me both!

Me three!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Greg and I just got back from NYC. Rainy, snowy and evil drive back.
I broke my driver's seat when I got to the Ferry terminal. I reached back to grab my wallet, and SNAP - it went back against the rear panel. It appears to be broken badly. Dang.
Also - that will be much better when my new heater fan gets here!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Greg and I just got back from NYC. Rainy, snowy and evil drive back.
I broke my driver's seat when I got to the Ferry terminal. I reached back to grab my wallet, and SNAP - it went back against the rear panel. It appears to be broken badly. Dang.
Also - that will be much better when my new heater fan gets here!

Apparently I picked one heck of a day to NOT be in DC. $ inches of snow, slush, freezing rain overnight....
Whoo-hoo!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

WHORE!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_WHORE!!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

2 hours?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

quack... 
been sick for the past 2 days... no progress has been made on the garage.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

ok, get on the bus man.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

^ love the pic!


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote »_









Ahhh great pic. I had a 71 bus and a 72 bug. I used to swap the motor seasonally. NEVER drive a bus in the winter


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

ugh. 6am is not a happy time.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*









It is when we are on our way to Cincy!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

Good morning, it's cold and I'm already tired of my job.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_








It is when we are on our way to Cincy!

What is this "Cincy" of which you speak? And why would you mention it in this thread?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
What is this "Cincy" of which you speak? And why would you mention it in this thread?









yeah wtf...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Posting from Greg's username because he left it logged in on my computer....

MUAHAHHAHHAHA MUAHHAUHUAHAAUU!!!
/owned by the timob


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Posting from Greg's username because he left it logged in on my computer....

MUAHAHHAHHAHA MUAHHAUHUAHAAUU!!!
/owned by the timob









Now, I'm doing the same thing from Raul's laptop!








/the timob owns all


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (raulito)*

timob owns


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (raulito)*

the timob should start a post boosting business...







wned


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

gonna make another post for the ownage pic, 'cause I don't wanna mess up my ninja edit


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_gonna make another post for the ownage pic, 'cause I don't wanna mess up my ninja edit

















haha nice!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_gonna make another post for the ownage pic, 'cause I don't wanna mess up my ninja edit

















Man that is one _*huge*_ Scirocco.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Man that is one _*huge*_ Scirocco.









That's exactly what I thought as soon as I got out of the car. Kinda ridiculous really...








You can almost tell in that pic, my friend is sitting in my passenger seat, too afraid to get out of the car.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Posting from Greg's username because he left it logged in on my computer....

MUAHAHHAHHAHA MUAHHAUHUAHAAUU!!!
/owned by the timob









I was afraid of that. I got on the road and thought.....
_I didn't log off Timbo's Laptop!_


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









Now why ya gotta go 'n be like that?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I was afraid of that. I got on the road and thought.....
_I didn't log off Timob's Laptop!_

fixed that for propah respect


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_


















No rust!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
fixed that for propah respect









Maybe I'm just confused, but I can't tell what you edited there?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Maybe I'm just confused, but I can't tell what you edited there?

Timob _instead_ of Timbo.








Time for a







?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Timob _instead_ of Timbo.








Time for a







?

i'm already















ahead of you!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Timob _instead_ of Timbo.








Time for a







?

Doh!
It was a typo Boss, I swear! Please don't give me the clamps!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

your a freaking genius you idiot


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Doh!
It was a typo Boss, I swear! Please don't give me the clamps!









What if you deserve it? 








Oh and...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i'm already














ahead of you! 

bah, I'm at work 'till midnight.








Go ahead, and have another one for me will ya?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_*you're* a freaking genius you idiot









Fixed that for ya. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I need to go have a







.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

The spelling ginius at work here ^^ 








Give Fraser a brake, he's still in school










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 6:33 PM 1-18-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

That'll teach you to hotlink to a geocities site! It didn't last 3 minutes!








HERE'S THE CLAMPS!









Also: don't use google image search for "clamps" with safe search off.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_your a freaking genius you idiot









Aren't we all geniuses here?







(or idiots...)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_The spelling ginius at work here ^^ 









Now yore just bating him.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
bah, I'm at work 'till midnight.








Go ahead, and have another one for me will ya?
















Going to the basement fridge right away. What do you feel like Marc? I may have it in stock. LMK soon eh? Getting thirsty here...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*











_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 6:47 PM 1-18-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Going to the basement fridge right away. What do you feel like Marc? I may have it in stock. LMK soon eh? Getting thirsty here...

I'll have a fin Du Monde, please.
Or maybe that 10w-30? (who makes that again?)


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I'll have a fin Du Monde, please.
Or maybe that 10w-30? (who makes that again?)

Me? I'm going for a Dupont Avec les bon Voeux. Or, really, a Saison Dupont would be fine as well!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

might make a trip to mexico tonight


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I will be going to Kentucky.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

^^


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I will be going to Kentucky.

Jack??


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

My former trip to Belgium seems to have been deleted, and 10--W-30 is from Neustadt breweries. Here's the beheading girl working her magic:


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
Jack??

Bakers.








He's one of Jim's cousins.
http://www.queenannewine.com/bakbourwhisu.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Hoegaarden is the Champagne of beer after all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I will be going to Manchester, England later on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







wnage imminent


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I haven't owned one in a while.









EDIT: o


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I haven't owned one in a while.










Now you do.


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Also: don't use google image search for "clamps" with safe search off.









Hmm, interesting. Now, why are they all smiling?????









Oh, and I prefer a nice Maredsous or a Maudite if ya got it.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

A couple of weeks ago, I really wanted to get a satellite radio of some sort - I do a lot of cross-country driving, and I thought it would be a good thing for me. I couldn't decide on XM or sirius.
I went to the local Circuit city, to listen to them both. First I was looking at cameras, and I heard it from across the store -like a lightning bolt - I head one of my favorite songs - the XM radio demo was playing chanel 84 (woah, 84!!). Muahaha! SOLD!
So I bought XM radio from Woot last week for $15. I got it today and activated it. I can't put it in the car yet, because I'm waiting for a thingy that'll let me do a volume knob. (no HU in my car)
After paying for everything, I was feeling sorta dumb. I went online to listen online, and I turned on my new favorite station, number 84. After the song that was on started playing, it started playing one of my favorite artists (different from before), and I suddenly felt really good about the whole thing.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I've been holding off on the satellite radio deal, with a 12 disc changer that plays mp3s, I think I calculated it to somewhere in the neighborhood of 60 hrs. of music.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

xm currently has in the neighborhood of 30TB's of music


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_xm currently has in the neighborhood of 30TB's of music 

XMs ability to help me discover new artists what I like the most. I have bought 3 different artist's CDs since listening to it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_xm currently has in the neighborhood of 30TB's of music 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I've been holding off on the satellite radio deal, with a 12 disc changer that plays mp3s, I think I calculated it to somewhere in the neighborhood of 60 hrs. of music.

Meh, my iPod is at 17.2 days worth of music. I think that'll be enough for the trip to Cincy.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Bakers.








He's one of Jim's cousins.
http://www.queenannewine.com/bakbourwhisu.html

For me - some Jean Marc XO. To celebrate being laid off for the second time within 4 months.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

everybody asks joe about his car...
Everyone thows their muffler jokes!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_everybody asks joe about his car...
Everyone thows their muffler jokes!









hahahha that was all we talked about on friday


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_everybody asks joe about his car...
Everyone thows their muffler jokes!


It was no joke.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
It was no joke.
















yeah for you it was not, but for the rest of us it was hilarious


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Or maybe that 10w-30? (who makes that again?)

Neustadt Springs
http://www.neustadtsprings.com/


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Neustadt Springs
http://www.neustadtsprings.com/ 

wow throw back website with the music playing


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Meh, my iPod is at 17.2 days worth of music. I think that'll be enough for the trip to Cincy.









Mine probably has about 6 days worth, or just over 2000 songs.


_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 6:13 PM 1-19-2008_


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Mine probably has about 20 days worth, or just over 2000 songs.

6100 here


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
6100 here

30000 songs here.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_









Hum, no snow on the car, snow all around the car, and no footprint...








This car ain't real.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Hum, no snow on the car, snow all around the car, and no footprint...








This car ain't real.









phantom car


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

drunik post


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_drunik post
















exhibit a


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_drunik post
















You is drunik?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

who is drunik??


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_who is drunik??

Not me.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Wake up!
Here's how to wake up. Drive Raulito's turbo scirocco with the windows wide open on a 30 degree morning.
RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
WWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSHHHH!!
RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Mine probably has about 20 days worth, or just over 2000 songs.

USB connection on the HU rocks! An old laptop drive and you're off to the races (or across the continent and back.) Downside is mine only supports Fat32, so I've only got 32gb at a time. That's OK though, the navigation leaves a little to be desired.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Don't bother going to go see Cloverfield.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

more pics to drive the snowy blahs away:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Wake up!
Here's how to wake up. Drive Raulito's turbo scirocco with the windows wide open on a 30 degree morning.
RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
WWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSHHHH!!
RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!









Right on!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I woke up to the sound of a diesel starting on a cold morning








nakanakanakanak...


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

On the subject of garage shots, I found this one from a few years back:








Rotisserie not required...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Just about the correct position for a A2 Jetta, at least I presume that's what it is?








Hope to pick up another 'donor' today


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Just about the correct position for a A2 Jetta, at least I presume that's what it is?








Hope to pick up another 'donor' today









Yup, that's what it is - that one's now at the bottom of a growing pile of 'donors' - 2008 is the year the scrap metal guy comes to visit...








(but not for my sexy beige Mk1 - SHE'S safe in premium parking)
Edit for ownage.

_Modified by type53b_gtd at 6:16 AM 1-19-2008_



_Modified by type53b_gtd at 6:18 AM 1-19-2008_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Good morning from Sea Isand, GA. Waiting for my flight home.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

You do fine work. BTW, Klaus gets real uncomfy on his side eh?


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_You do fine work. BTW, Klaus gets real uncomfy on his side eh?

Good thing he's only halfway there then eh?


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Yup, that's what it is - that one's now at the bottom of a growing pile of 'donors' - 2008 is the year the scrap metal guy comes to visit...








(but not for my sexy beige Mk1 - SHE'S safe in premium parking)
Edit for ownage.

_Modified by type53b_gtd at 6:16 AM 1-19-2008_
_Modified by type53b_gtd at 6:18 AM 1-19-2008_

Do Inga's seats have tan inserts like that British gal?? Hell, I need to look at them puppies again if that's the case. Mmmmm. coppery goodness. I'm not usually into chicks, but Inga is SOOOOO sexy.







And you post like once every week, how in the heck did you outown MtlMarc? Very well done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by punchbug at 12:01 PM 1-19-2008_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Don't bother going to go see Cloverfield.









That bad huh?
I'll bet you still had to pay full price.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_more pics to drive the snowy blahs away:

























Much MKI goodness. Great pics!
At the rate we are getting on Victor, we should be in the last coat of primer NEXT weekend. On target for paint in March.


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

I so love the Mk1's. That and carbs. These are pretty.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_XMs ability to help me discover new artists what I like the most.

definitely. While I like all my old music, I also like to discover new stuff too.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

So here's a question for the masses: What are Mk 1 euro bumpers going for these days?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
definitely. While I like all my old music, I also like to discover new stuff too.


Totally!. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Been thinking about satelite radio for a while.
Discovered her last night, and she's in town sunday. woot!


Click click click on the picture brings you to her website. Worksafe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 6:40 PM 1-19-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_So here's a question for the masses: What are Mk 1 euro bumpers going for these days?

A lot.
What's in your mind now?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_And you post like once every week, how in the heck did you outown MtlMarc? Very well done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










Hey, am I allowed to _sleep_ once in a while?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








Hey, am I allowed to _sleep_ once in a while?









That would be nope. Dedication, man. Come on....proirities.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

OK guys, 2 hrs. with no one talking or even making a stupid joke on a cold nasty Sat afternoon?
What's going on here?
I am losing all respect for you guys now.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*






























I want this
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3640123


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Discovered her last night, and she's in town sunday. woot!


Who is that?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_





























I want this
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3640123






























x2





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

so, heres how my day went.
woek up to a call from a guy 'hey man, im going to pull your parts, call you in 2 hours'
3 hrs later, i get a call, drive down to get the parts.
requested: 16v TB, accel cable, 16v lower airbox, and an ashtray
received: 16v TB, accel cable, K&N filter[airbox was smashed], ashtray.
so, the good: i now have an ashtray, no more blinding light from the center console at night. i have a k&N filter.
the bad: the 16v TB has a crack near the lower front bolt hole. idk if this is salvageable, but ill def be using the bracket and accel cable so w/e, i already have an a2 tb in my garage, and a line on a g60 tb and intake mani http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
so, go to look at my tb to see if it will work, find that ONE OF THE BOLTS HOLDING THE TB ON IS SHEERED OFF. sweet. also found that my accel cable has slack in it...maybe thats why ive had a 600 rpm idle with warning light threatening to come on. oh, and i had a vacuum leak. fixed the leak, fixed the 8v cable tension, purrs at 1200 on start up, 1000 when warm
but the k&n filter is in


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

I just got in from standing out in the cold rain replacing my fiance's coil in her honduh accord http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Gotta find her a rocco soon.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

I ordered a new bumper for the 4Runner last night off of eBay. Only because I'm too lazy to call the state police and tell them to sign off on my inspection ticket because it has historic tags. Oh well, I kinda wanted to put a bumper on it anyway, I'm just too lazy to make it happen.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Where is everybody tonight? I can't be the only loser with nothing to do on a saturday night, can I?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I'm guessing that, yes you can.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Wow, This is getting sad, I mean I'm only sitting here gaming but even I have the time to pop in occasionally.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

I'm also sitting here on a Saturday night with no life. Well, almost, I'm doodling an N-scale track plan for a friend of mine, and watching "House."


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

present.... Finished a bottle of wine with the wife and now she is off to bed....and I am thinking of opening another bottle


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Wow, This is getting sad, I mean I'm only sitting 
here gaming but even I have the time to pop in occasionally.

I am just done killing everybody for tonight on Forteress Forever.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

updtate. MY SHIFT LIGHT WORKS, first time since ive had the car since july


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_present.... Finished a bottle of wine with the wife and now she is off to bed....and I am thinking of opening another bottle






























Go for the second bottle.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_updtate. MY SHIFT LIGHT WORKS, first time since ive had the car since july









Cool, now you'll know when to shift gear.








I have it on mine, and will do something with it when I go for MS. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Who is that?









Southern Ontario singer hottie Basia Bulat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:17 AM 1-20-2008_


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Go for the second bottle.
















cheers! bottle is opened!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
cheers! bottle is opened!









Pop! fizzzz
Cheers.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_Gotta find her a rocco soon.









Please do so.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_










One _clean_ early Scirocco.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

bottle is toast and so am I... off to bed for this old man


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_bottle is toast and so am I... off to bed for this old man























Where the devil is everyone this morning????


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Do Inga's seats have tan inserts like that British gal?? Hell, I need to look at them puppies again if that's the case. Mmmmm. coppery goodness. I'm not usually into chicks, but Inga is SOOOOO sexy.









Nope, they're red through and through:









_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And you post like once every week, how in the heck did you outown MtlMarc? Very well done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Right place at the right time I reckon.... Need more coffee....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Where the devil is everyone this morning????









Still sleeping I imagine. Sunday morning = few posts.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Still sleeping I imagine. Sunday morning = few posts.

SLACKERS! Just like McFly! (been watching Back to the Future, gotta love that DeLorean)


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Guess it's just you & me to keep things going this morning then 'eh?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

...and I'm off to shower etc. *yawn*


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_...and I'm off to shower etc. *yawn*

And I'm off to finish up the rewiring project I started yesterday... Crawling through the attic, mmm, my favourite pass time.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
6100 here

10,103 items.
126 days, three hours, 50 minutes.
And that's just my music!
If you want to include my videos:
2 days, 13 hours, 15 minutes.
For a total of 128 days, 17 hours and 5 minutes.
Not too bad...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Whoops. Late to the game on the iPod post. Sorry.
Off to deliver some wheels to DE. 
Pop back in soon!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I'm here, barely. 102*temp, cough, a not-so-good night's sleep, full of cough syrup. Presently setting a final exam. Yeah, better proof read that one a few times I guess eh?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Nope, they're red through and through:











No idea how you could stand to part with that drop dead gorgeous copper carpeting.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Cool, now you'll know when to shift gear.










2k rpms. score. ill get where im going next tuesday if i shift at 2k


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

OK, yes I'm up, but I'm not happy about it.
Currently sunny and -8* F. Can you hear the joy in my voice? Can you feel the Love?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Bah, It's 25 degrees here, I fixed my seats, and installed the satellite radio. mUhahhaahha!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

You, sir, are a sick and twisted little man. I think that is what I like most about you.
If I get ambitious, I might go outside long enough to get the paper, but other than that, I'm staying inside.


_Modified by tmechanic at 1:21 PM 1-20-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

21* f here....and windy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hot. love it.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Have you heard about the BMW 1-series diesel in the UK?
2.0 Turbo disel, 200 hp, 300 lb-ft of torque, 55ish mpg.








I want one!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Have you heard about the BMW 1-series diesel in the UK?
2.0 Turbo disel, 200 hp, 300 lb-ft of torque, 55ish mpg.








I want one!

the car or the engine?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

The car, but I'd settle for the engine if I could get my hands on one.
Also: Correctly inflated, skinny, cold wal-mart tires are really easy to break traction with on a cold day.








even with my Jetta!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
10,103 items.
126 days, three hours, 50 minutes.
And that's just my music!
If you want to include my videos:
2 days, 13 hours, 15 minutes.
For a total of 128 days, 17 hours and 5 minutes.
Not too bad...

So, correct me if I'm wrong, but could you start playing stuff now and never listen to the same thing between now and Cincy?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
So, correct me if I'm wrong, but could you start playing stuff now and never listen to the same thing between now and Cincy?

















That's alotta music.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

KIA is complete!!!!! Today I finished up the KIA (TT) with a buff and wax, oil change and a once over for good measure......






















looks incredible and now will be back to daily duty while the scirocco gets it's much needed love.....

This took much longer than expected but now time to get ready for cincy!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Morio)*

Best not to talk of waxing cars during the northern winter eh? And a digital pyrometer makes a handy fever thermometer, 100.7, YAY....no waxing cars for me.


_Modified by punchbug at 4:06 PM 1-20-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Best not to talk of waxing cars during the northern winter eh? 

What is he going to do? Mow his lawn?


----------



## GoKraut (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









hahahhaa


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (GoKraut)*

The 4Runner is running sooooo badly right now.







I think I might just need to change the fuel filter, but I'm not looking forward to that.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

It was nice out today, and I drove my scirocco a ways down the Mt. Baker highway. Makes me happy


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I think I'll go for a nice drive tonight after the Giants game is over.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

How's your auto-reclining seat working out Timbo?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_It was nice out today, and I drove my scirocco a ways down the Mt. Baker highway. Makes me happy









Oh shut up.
Well, I did drive my 16v today. Out of the hangar so Joe could get his airplane out, and then back into the hangar when he got back. While it was out I snapped a pic.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Well, I took it out of the car, and I removed the reclining knob. Then I put the visegrips on the nub, and WRENCHED it around, and the seat went SNAP!! Then the knob turned rather easily, and adjusted the angle.
I was like - What? - so I sat down, and found the back to be firm.
So I put it back in the car - it seemed completly normal.
I pushed back on it again, and I couldn't get it to collapse again.
So - I fixed it somehow.








Inside the passenger seat, I found a recept from 2003 - before I owned this scirocco - the seat came from my first rocco!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_It was nice out today, and I drove my scirocco a ways down the Mt. Baker highway. Makes me happy









Nice man


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Oh shut up.
Well, I did drive my 16v today. Out of the hangar so Joe could get his airplane out, and then back into the hangar when he got back. While it was out I snapped a pic.

















Snow white!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I will say I'm oddly motivated and excited to get to the next round of Scirocco wrenching at the moment.
Strange, because of the cold weather and the cold in my head. It ain't gonna happen this week!
But I want to go play with my cars....


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

anytime you need help let me know I will be there

_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I will say I'm oddly motivated and excited to get to the next round of Scirocco wrenching at the moment.
Strange, because of the cold weather and the cold in my head. It ain't gonna happen this week!
But I want to go play with my cars....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I will say I'm oddly motivated and excited to get to the next round of Scirocco wrenching at the moment.
Strange, because of the cold weather and the cold in my head. It ain't gonna happen this week!
But I want to go play with my cars....

I can relate! I've been totally unmotivated for working on the car with the single digit temps the last couple days. I really would like to finish stripping Shadow and get it gone too.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

<Pashaa> You folk in the warmer climates.... I'd go out and take a pic or two of Victor, but its sooo cold out there the filament in the incandessant light may not work....
(ok,ok, thats a geek joke. Sheesh)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

Hey, it's not that geeky of a joke, just a very cold weather joke.
-4*F and falling.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

It's 23° here right now, with a wind chill in the single digits.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Wind chill here is in the double digits, in the negative direction.
-16*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

I hear that the Packers lost!








/it's 19.9 degrees here, and I'm going outside to listen to the satellite radio again.


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_









i really need to fix my car


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (loud wagen)*

I need it to be warm enough to get to my car.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I hear that the Packers lost!








/it's 19.9 degrees here, and I'm going outside to listen to the satellite radio again.









Yeah, that's quite enough satellite radio.







cold!
Not as cold as the Packers though!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

The Timob has spoken!! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!!!!!!!
No late night crew tonight?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

matched pair german plates?
anybody?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Hey, it's not that geeky of a joke, just a very cold weather joke.
-4*F and falling.

I have CFs in my shop. It's sort of: turn them on, go make supper, eat supper, and they're finally making a nice dim light. I went out and brought small parts into the living room, too cold out there, though the kid was stripping suspension bits off the donor Jetta. Brrrrr. It should be winter now though, so no complaints.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (loud wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loud wagen* »_
i really need to fix my car









You should, but I will not complain if you bring the "copper goddess" instead. MkIs rock, but so does that MkII of yours....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Oh shut up.
Well, I did drive my 16v today. Out of the hangar so Joe could get his airplane out, and then back into the hangar when he got back. While it was out I snapped a pic.

















Very very nice, bringing that one to Cincy?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Mornin' all.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Hey Greg!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Morning Cath, how are you feeling?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Rotten, thanks! Down to 101F or so. Still gotta go to work. I'll be using the electronic babysitter for my tough class. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Morning. 
A day off and I HOPE its a bit warmer today.
Did get a lot of work done on the code for the MS reader yeaterday. I can now add/edit/remove gauhes with out opening the code.
Having trouble with the Vac/Boost gauge calcs though.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

Good morning,it's cold and I'm at work and it's cold at work, Feh!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Very very nice, bringing that one to Cincy?























I suspect. Though I'd really like to bring my '81 too. Hmmm.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Morning everyone.
back to school today







still need to pack







need to put the cars away so they dont roll away or get damaged by my family while im gone.
fun day.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Giants are going to the Super Bowl! Anybody else give a crap besides me?
I realize they are probably gonna get killed, but at least it gives me a reason to watch the Super Bowl besides the commercials.








It's COLD here. The garage in the new place is not heated. My Scirocco looked cold last night so I gave it a hug.
Brendan


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Morning. 
A day off and I HOPE its a bit warmer today.


+1
Morning. 
-18°C here. No Scirocco content whatsoever for now. Browsing ebay a bit for my MS project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

It's 22.1° here, good enough to wear shorts!








/goin' outside for a drive in the scirocco that has no heater fan.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

all this cold... I've got a wicked sinus headache (call the Waahmbulance!) and I don't think I'm going anywhere....


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

waaaaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAa


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (mr lee)*

it is damn cold here too....high in the 50's






















luckily tomorrow should get up to 60's


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Giants are going to the Super Bowl! Anybody else give a crap besides me?
I realize they are probably gonna get killed, but at least it gives me a reason to watch the Super Bowl besides the commercials.








It's COLD here. The garage in the new place is not heated. My Scirocco looked cold last night so I gave it a hug.
Brendan 

Congrats on the Giants.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I am quite conflicted on whom to root for in the Super Bowl.







Being an Eagles fan I am naturally opposed to rooting for the Giants so I can’t really want them to win. On the other hand, I can’t stand the Patriots and having the Pats win and go undefeated is about as appealing as choosing a presidential candidate from the current crop. So my decision actually comes down to the ‘72 Dolphins. My reasoning goes like this. I want the Pats to win so that the '72 Dolphins can go away once and for all. I get sick and tired of seeing those old coots drag themselves out of the old folks home after the last unbeaten team loses. I will root for the Patriots based on shutting the 72 Dolphins up once and for all. The bonus is that they get to do it at the expense of the Giants! So to answer your original question, I don't give a crap. I will be watching all the same.


_Modified by bigtavo at 12:31 PM 1-21-2008_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
So, correct me if I'm wrong, but could you start playing stuff now and never listen to the same thing between now and Cincy?









Unfortunately, I would be three days short. Today through 5/31 is 131 days. 
Now, if I wait to start my music until Thursday 1/24, you would be correct.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









so purty


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









Nice !!!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Nice !!!

That is nice!!!
Also , you owned again







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Good afternoon everbody!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Also , you owned again







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

With Mr Lee's car this time.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Good afternoon everbody!









Hey, were you involved in the car pile-up?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Good afternoon everbody!









Good afternoon!!







Checking in from work today


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

yeah.. im working. .. well kinda


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_yeah.. im working. .. well kinda

Same here, must be one of the slowest days of the year...
I just wish we didn't have ancient equipment







IE 5 on an old Windows NT terminal isn't cutting it very well...


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Same here, must be one of the slowest days of the year...
I just wish we didn't have ancient equipment







IE 5 on an old Windows NT terminal isn't cutting it very well...

wow


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Same here, must be one of the slowest days of the year...
I just wish we didn't have ancient equipment







IE 5 on an old Windows NT terminal isn't cutting it very well...

just tell them it broke and you need a new computer.... how can you even function on that thing? does it even support flash








p.s. maybe it's a slow day cuz your computer is so slow


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_ No Scirocco content whatsoever for now. Browsing ebay a bit for my MS project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Be careful what you buy there and/or plan on checking it out and reconfiguring if required.
But, I'm sure you have the skills to do that!


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
is about as appealing as choosing a presidential candidate from the current crop. 

Hahahahahahaha!!
Great line!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Same here, must be one of the slowest days of the year...
I just wish we didn't have ancient equipment







IE 5 on an old Windows NT terminal isn't cutting it very well...

Don't knock it, they could've stuck you with vista.
And Good afternoon, time for me to wander on home.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Hey, were you involved in the car pile-up?

Surprisingly, no. I think I have one of the five cars in the GTA that wasn't demolished on the 400 this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Surprisingly, no. I think I have one of the five cars in the *GTA* that wasn't demolished on the 400 this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Grand Theft Auto rocks dude!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Best combo ever:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jF-kELmmvgA
Grand Theft Auto meets Legoland!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Mmm... a flock of Sciroccos in the warm sunshine Can't wait!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Mmm... a flock of Sciroccos in the warm sunshine Can't wait!

X a lot.







Sitting here waiting for the fever to break.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Be careful what you buy there and/or plan on checking it out and reconfiguring if required.
But, I'm sure you have the skills to do that!









Basically looking for a Leerlaufsteller with the rubber bits to fit a 2E motor intake.








Looking for this valve cover. Also looking for the square black box thing on the valve cover along with the two hoses that come out of it. And the TB covers.
I already got the big rubber hose located between the TB and the MAF.








I just have to be patient and persistant.



_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:28 PM 1-21-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
Grand Theft Auto rocks dude! 

He meant the Greater Toronto Area.








Darn TLAs, they can be hard to decipher sometimes.








There was a huge car pile-up yesterday a bit North of Toronto.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
just tell them it broke and you need a new computer.... how can you even function on that thing? does it even support flash








p.s. maybe it's a slow day cuz your computer is so slow









This is Maine = there's no money for a new computer at work.
This state is dieing faster than an orange blossom at 15 degrees...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Mmm... a flock of Sciroccos in the warm sunshine Can't wait!

tell me about it. im back in new york which is lacking: warmth, sun, and sciroccos


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Oh shut up.
Well, I did drive my 16v today. Out of the hangar so Joe could get his airplane out, and then back into the hangar when he got back. While it was out I snapped a pic.

















Daun! Somebody stole all your SNOW! Let me send you some MORE....!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
There were *THREE* _huge_ car pile-up yesterday a bit North of Toronto.

Fixed.
Apparently white-out conditions don't teach people to maybe slow down on the highway and leave a gap between cars.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*

There is a known factor in play here. When the ambient tempreture drops, so does the IQ of most drivers.
Simple


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I just went over to raulito's place - he made some hamburgers.
But if you know Raul - these weren't normal hamburgers - this secret recipe was magical. A perfected burger. Amazing stuff! Many seasonings, tender meat, onions, a kaiser roll.
A burger fit for Muahahhah!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Well I'm home, it only took me 2 1/2 hrs for a 40 mi trip.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Daun! Somebody stole all your SNOW! Let me send you some MORE....!


No need, someone's sending some tonight. Thanks for your concern though!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Well I'm home, it only took me 2 1/2 hrs for a 40 mi trip.

ew, that sucks man


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

great Tim.... now I want a focking burger and it is time for bed.
**sigh


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_great Tim.... now I want a focking burger and it is time for bed.
**sigh

Well, that's why you can Eat Great, Even Late!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_I just wish we didn't have ancient equipment







IE 5 on an old Windows NT terminal isn't cutting it very well...

Damn, hope you don't have a 14" monitor with that computer.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

hi










_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 10:39 PM 1-21-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_hi

Quite the eloquent ownage Roger.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_hi


hello


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Quite the eloquent ownage Roger.









yeah I saw marc's ownage imminent pic and posted something until I could get the pic


_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 10:44 PM 1-21-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Ah yes, the not-cincy June 2005 picture. A Classic!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Ah yes, the not-cincy June 2005 picture. A Classic!

yes and safely stored in about 3 hosting places so I can never loose it


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
yes and safely stored in about 3 hosting places so I can never loose it

dayum, he went there


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
yeah I saw marc's ownage imminent pic and posted something until I could get the pic


Whore.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

frd206 627 
Mtl-Marc 551 
G-rocco 440 
mr lee 435 
16VScirrocco88 334 
Chris16vRocco 316 
MK1roccin77 279 
timbo2132 275 
punchbug 261 
bigtavo 212 
scirocco*joe 200 
vwdaun 138 
Morio 131 
tmechanic 103 
xavsbud 89


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_frd206 627 
Mtl-Marc 551 
G-rocco 440 
mr lee 435 
16VScirrocco88 334 
Chris16vRocco 316 
MK1roccin77 279 
timbo2132 275 
punchbug 261 
bigtavo 212 
scirocco*joe 200 
vwdaun 138 
Morio 131 
tmechanic 103 
xavsbud 89 


now that im back as school, ill have plenty of time to sit on here and whore it up


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
now that im back as school, ill have plenty of time to sit on here and whore it up

Yeah! You've been slacking!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Yeah! You've been slacking!









ive been working on the cars when i had the chance to. fixing things, breaking things, you know, 2 steps forward, 1 step back, then you fall down the stairs


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

And to think that at one point in time I held the #2 position on that list. Ah, memories








Then I went and got a "real" job.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

You guys must be really slacking. if I'm in the top ten!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_You guys must be really slacking. if I'm in the top ten!

We may have been slacking slightly, but you've stepped it up a notch.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_You guys must be really slacking. if I'm in the top ten!

Quack quack, this is not our fault.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Hey Marc, you managing to keep you catalytic converters? I hear the Montreal crackheads are stealng them like mad fiends! (according to our local paper) They'd be sadly disappointed with my cars!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Cath, how are the finals going? How's the fever?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Exams copied and in to the office, kids are having to cope without me today, fever's the same, and if my body's any indicator, I spent last night lifting V8 blocks.







I love the way the aches just randomly hit whatever body part for no reason. But I'm home all day, so I can bug you guys online. It's about all I can manage actually.







How are you doing, youwere under the weather too, weren't you?


_Modified by punchbug at 4:59 AM 1-22-2008_


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

The swede is still at work, trying to get rested from an evening and night taking care of a vomiting little boy.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ How are you doing, youwere under the weather too, weren't you?
]

Yeah, the gym-induced soreness has gone away, and I'm just dumb enough to go back again.
The nose is still snotty.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Falcor)*

Poor baby, hope he gets better soon.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Hey Marc, you managing to keep you catalytic converters? I hear the Montreal crackheads are stealng them like mad fiends! (according to our local paper) They'd be sadly disappointed with my cars!









a] who WANTS catalytic converters?
b] my sciroccos is totally gutted
c] if it didnt throw massive amounts of CEL's the mk5's would be gone too


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

*Electile Dysfunction*: the inability to become aroused over any of the choices for President put forth by either party in the 2008 election year.
Good morning. Here's to starting the day with a positive thought.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

good morning to anyone unfortunate enough to be awake at this hour.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
a] *who WANTS catalytic converters?*
b] my sciroccos is totally gutted
c] if it didnt throw massive amounts of CEL's the mk5's would be gone too









Anyone who needs a little extra crack money from selling the industrial grade platinum found in catalytic converters


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_good morning to anyone unfortunate enough to be awake at this hour.

Maybe it's unfortunate in WA, but here, it's too late to go to work!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

I have heard this too. I'm not sure where the bring them to get the cash, because the last time I went to the scrap yard I had two and only got like $5 each, hardly worth the effort to cut one off a car. Supposedly they are getting like $50 or $75 or some crap for them. Can't imagine where though.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Maybe it's unfortunate in WA, but here, it's too late to go to work!









OK, I guess I was mostly referring to my fellow left coasters.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

Started the VW last night, after much bitching and moaning and battery-charging. Let her run for about 10 minutes, she sounded good!
Also FINALLY finished moving in all the boxes that were still on the back porch from the move. Always fun in 5-degree weather.
Now we have a living room full of boxes. AGAIN! 









Brendan


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Well, I think I must've caught whatever Cath has. I'm feeling like isht today. Damn intARweb viruses.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Good morning all.
Everyone seems to be under the weather today. Stay warm, get better.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

I'm so far feeling well (physically anyway.). Maybe I'd better not hang around here for awhile so's I don't catch what you guys have?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Hey Marc, you managing to keep you catalytic converters? I hear the Montreal crackheads are stealng them like mad fiends! (according to our local paper) They'd be sadly disappointed with my cars!









True story, but no cat on my Sciroccos. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
They mainly target SUVs because it is easy to get under with a hacksaw, and chop the cats out.








they reported that the owners are quite surprised when they start their SUVs afterward.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_I'm so far feeling well (physically anyway.). Maybe I'd better not hang around here for awhile so's I don't catch what you guys have?

Get a good anti-virus.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

ugh. work. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

yup....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Well, I think I must've caught whatever Cath has. I'm feeling like isht today. Damn intARweb viruses. 









Always update your anti-virus software people....








Sorry Joe, the only thing you might get from ME is the MkI bug. Get on that, wouldja????







And can we get off this page? The flying cat's gonna give me bad dreams.










_Modified by punchbug at 10:10 AM 1-22-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Always update your anti-virus software people....








Sorry Joe, the only thing you might get from ME is the MkI bug. Get on that, wouldja????









Stare at the picture Joe. Stare at the picture.


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, that is damn sexy.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

So,w hat's for lunch?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Stare at the picture Joe. Stare at the picture.

















Why yes, Marc, I will happily take your Mars Red Mk1 off your hands. 
For free? You really are too kind.
I'll be up tomorrow to pick it up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Why yes, Marc, I will happily take your Mars Red Mk1 off your hands. 
For free? You really are too kind.
I'll be up tomorrow to pick it up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_So,w hat's for lunch?

Seems like a grilled cheese kinda day. Gloomy w/ light snow.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Chicken salad on white and diet mountain dew, and duplex sandwich cookies for dessert


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I went with the last slice of homemade pizza (sausage, onion, black olive, pineapple) a small container of cottage cheese, and 5 pretzel rods.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Scrambled eggs. And looking for go-fast parts on a slow interwebby hookup is gonna make me insane. So I may be on the mend. Keep the MkI content coming eh? I just have my '80 Flintstone's edition to look at, and I have to go "out there" to do it.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I'm suffering from full baby syndrome right now, full tummy, dry butt, time for sleep.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Turkey sandwich!








...in 40 more minutes.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

Chicken tort soup........ and a cup of cut fruit.....


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*

ok I would like to call to order the Tuesady lunch Discussion group.
I submit this topic for discussion today.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_ok I would like to call to order the Tuesady lunch Discussion group.
I submit this topic for discussion today.









So much for VW's being seen as environmentally friendly...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

You know, I can't think of a better use for a cabby.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_You know, I can't think of a better use for a cabby.


thats not a cabby... thats a jeep wrapped in cabby clothes.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I doubt that's a Jeep frame. The only Jeeps with rear coil springs are Grand Cherokees, and those are unibody. I'm guessing Land Rover. Those are coils all around.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I think Fraser has the same blue shocks and springs in his Scirocco.



















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:27 PM 1-22-2008_


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_I think Fraser has the same blue shocks and springs in his Scirocco.


















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:27 PM 1-22-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*

I heard he'll be performing a scirocco monster truck ralley durring cincy?? is this true?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

An hour and a half without posts is an hour and a half too long.
EDIT: Whoa, holy simulpost, batman!!!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I heard he'll be performing a scirocco monster truck ralley durring cincy?? is this true?

that was the plan. then i cut the rear springs. oh well








maybe ill get another one and donk it out. TIS- twenty Inches Strong-- pepboys already has my new badges


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
that was the plan. then i cut the rear springs. oh well








maybe ill get another one and donk it out. TIS- twenty Inches Strong-- pepboys already has my new badges









^^ at least you can take it as well as you dish it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
^^ at least you can take it as well as you dish it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i thought that was required for scirocco forum membership?








who the hell lied to me?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I heard he'll be performing a scirocco monster truck ralley durring cincy?? is this true?

Sooooo....neeeddd....RIPSAW........Muahahaha......(Wonder if Howe and Howe would, err, loan it out, yeah, that's it. Failing that, WHERE THE HELL IS ANSON?????????) 
And on a completely different topic, CHOLLAND!! My son still wants to know who that "nice girl" was. He can't figure it out for the life of him, and it's bugging him.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_And on a completely different topic, CHOLLAND!! My son still wants to know who that "nice girl" was. He can't figure it out for the life of him, and it's bugging him.

Hahahahaha! I can't even remember her name (I had a few bottles of wine that night







)! Apparently they went to high school together.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I heard he'll be performing a scirocco monster truck ralley durring cincy?? is this true?

True.
Over the Kias.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
True.
Over the Kias.









you will pay for the whole seat, but YOU'LL ONLY NEED THE EDGE
SUNDAY, SUNDAY, SUNDAY


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

At the BALTIMORE ARENA!!!!!!!!!! MONSTER JAM!!!!!!!!!!! Featuring GRAVE DIGGER!!!!!!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Hahahahaha! I can't even remember her name (I had a few bottles of wine that night







)! Apparently they went to high school together.

He wants to know if the curtains match the carpet or something?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
He wants to know if the curtains match the carpet or something?
























We're in the decorating buisness now.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Get a good anti-virus.

















Boo.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Boo.

O RLy?
Ya RLY!!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

hahah


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_At the BALTIMORE ARENA!!!!!!!!!! MONSTER JAM!!!!!!!!!!! Featuring GRAVE DIGGER!!!!!!!!

funny enough, i went to arena cross last weekend


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Stare at the picture Joe. Stare at the picture.

















I know I'm not Joe but I'm staring anyways!


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

I know that car. Its Victors little sister. 
She moved north farther towrds the artic circle.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_I know that car. Its Victors little sister. 
She moved north farther towrds the artic circle.

Yup, because you helped me when I bought it. Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I know I'm not Joe but I'm staring anyways!

















Stare all you want darling. Maybee you'll want a MK1 too.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

I just got SolidWorks installed on my work computer. I'm thinking a better use of my time would be to use it to model every single component of my Scirocco and put it all together in a glorious, 100% accurate, rocco assembly


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
He wants to know if the curtains match the carpet or something?









Very good question. I'll be sure to ask around


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Very good question. I'll be sure to ask around









you can ask around for that type of info








i might need to visit canada


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Very good question. I'll be sure to ask around









Oh, you did not notice it yourself?


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

I just came out of a bath and had some pizza. Whilst eating my pizza I sneezed and pieces of the fore-mentioned pizza are all over my leg








Don't know why I'm posting this here, but I'm pissed and everybody over here is asleep already, so I don't have anybody else to complain to. 
BRB


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (eurocco)*

^^ This is gross http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_I just came out of a bath and had some pizza. Whilst eating my pizza I sneezed and pieces of the fore-mentioned pizza are all over my leg








Don't know why I'm posting this here, but I'm pissed and everybody over here is asleep already, so I don't have anybody else to complain to. 
BRB









Complain here, we all do. I'm still awake.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_^^ This is gross http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

It's not like I posted pictures


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (eurocco)*

Were you not wearing clothes?


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Bathrobe. Luckily my leg somehow protected it so it didn't get dirty


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_Bathrobe. Luckily my leg somehow protected it so it didn't get dirty









legs, they are like nature's..... bulletproof glass?


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

More like sneeze guard at Wendie's


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Oh, you did not notice it yourself?









Unfortunately, Marc, I don't work _that_ fast.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_Bathrobe. Luckily my leg somehow protected it so it didn't get dirty









Right on! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Always got to try to keep your clothes clean!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

slackers


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_slackers


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Somebody posted this in the Doing it Wrong cars edition thread...
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1988-VW-...wItem








It's a non-A/C Mk2 in the UK with a blue interior and REALLYCRAPPY gullwing doors!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

DELORIAN WANNABE


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I heard he'll be performing a scirocco monster truck ralley durring cincy?? is this true?

How about this instead?(beware this picture may give you nightmares)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
How about this instead?(beware this picture may give you nightmares)









Love the eyeballs on the blue Scirocco.







--------------------------^^


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Love the eyeballs on the blue Scirocco.







--------------------------^^

Bet you won't like this one....


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

that photo is dope.... i just need to shout out... bought a KIA tonight!!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (SP Scirocco)*

Congrats! Looks like it's in pretty nice shape too.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

yeah it's a 93 and it's in really good shape. almost all stock... few little mods... all it needs is to be lowerd


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (SP Scirocco)*

solid man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
now what coupe are you gonna bring out to the vw coupe meet this summer?


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*

haha don't know... hopfully the blue car will be done


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (SP Scirocco)*

Nice raddo!!!!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_Nice raddo!!!!!























With the seatbelt things. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
But nice car anyhoo.










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:24 AM 1-23-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









Boo


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 12:45 AM 1-23-2008_


----------



## Big Mikey (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_hi

Hello, I am going to sleep now


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_hi

Hahaha such a lenghty post eh?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I try


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Boo










GT30r ownage imminent
back at cha


_Modified by SP Scirocco at 1:28 AM 1-23-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

CINCY!
Good morning!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (SP Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SP Scirocco* »_haha don't know... hopfully the blue car will be done

that thing will be SICK when its done, hope it is, i wanna see it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

When will the blue one be done? Can we get a progress update?


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

well the latest is that i'm waiting on some parts from my painter and i have to finish up the wiring for the megasquirt... also once the wiring is all set finish the interior. I have been really busy with other things for the past few months so not to much has been done. Just before the holidays the wife and i bought a house... and then the holidays came...things will be back to the norm now we are pretty well settled in so i can get back to work.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (SP Scirocco)*

good morning....


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_good morning....









Why so







?


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_good morning....









no. just morning.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Sounds like things are moving along slowly but Surely Dave. GL with it.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Home sick today. Blech.
At least will have more time to post here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Home sick today. Blech.
At least will have more time to post here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Man! Everybody is gettin' sick!
Feel better, Joe!

In other news: I bought a new camera!! Waiting for it in da mail. GRRR get here already, dangit! It's a Samsung S1050 for those interested. My requirements in a camera in order of importance: Manual Focus (yes) Macro Mode (3 modes, actually) Resolution (10.1MP) Optical Zoom (5x), uses SD cards (Yep), takes AA batteries (two of em) cheap (yeah!) good low-light performance (hopefully) image stabilized (yes), not huge (sure)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Good morning.
Sounds like a nice camera Timob.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

The TImob will now be taking incriminating pictures of your Scirocco habits.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I doubt that's a Jeep frame. The only Jeeps with rear coil springs are Grand Cherokees, and those are unibody. I'm guessing Land Rover. Those are coils all around.

WAY late on the reply here but gonna correct this. Wranglers from 97-up (TJ's) have coil springs and multi-link suspension all around and are body-on frame. You are correct on the Cherokee being unibody though. But yeah, it's not a Jeep frame, Jeep Wrangler frames have a big hump in the rear for the rear axle, plus the shocks are at an angle. Very well could be a Rover. Or a Samurai with the leafs cut off. Either way there appears to be some "ahem" custom work done there. Funny thing is, my Jeep is stock and it could handle a rock like that.








Brendan


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_The TImob will now be taking incriminating pictures of your Scirocco habits.

And I'll try to dump less Pepsi on it. ;D


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Mess with the Timob and we'll dump pepsi on your camera.
The Timob Dumps pepsi wherever it wants!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

that's cause pepsi is evil


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_that's cause pepsi is evil

Just ask Michael Jackson.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Is THAT what happened to him?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Is THAT what happened to him?

No I think that was a result of having Joe Jackson as a dad, or the fire in the pepsi commercial boiled his brain, it could be either.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Mess with the Timob and we'll dump pepsi on your camera.
The Timob Dumps pepsi wherever it wants!

im not saying its gonna get dumped on you, im just saying that sometimes knees break all on their own, see


----------



## All_for_Aria (Nov 25, 2006)

*Sorry, Cincy.*

Sorry, won't be making it out to Cincy. Too far away.
....... Unless someone decided to have it in CNY, instead. Makes sense to me.....


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Sorry, Cincy. (All_for_Aria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *All_for_Aria* »_Sorry, won't be making it out to Cincy. Too far away.
....... Unless someone decided to have it in CNY, instead. Makes sense to me.....









people drive from all four courners of this country to Cincy


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Sorry, Cincy. (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
people drive from all four courners of this country to Cincy

make the drive, do it


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Sorry, Cincy. (All_for_Aria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *All_for_Aria* »_Sorry, won't be making it out to Cincy. Too far away.
....... Unless someone decided to have it in CNY, instead. Makes sense to me.....









from google maps:
New York to Cincinnati: 638 miles, about 10 1/2 hours.
Seattle to Cincinnati (what I'll be driving): 2,397 miles, about 1 day and 10 hours.
Now what was your excuse?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Sorry, Cincy. (All_for_Aria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *All_for_Aria* »_Sorry, won't be making it out to Cincy. Too far away.
....... Unless someone decided to have it in CNY, instead. Makes sense to me.....









http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Lame excuse. 
People drive from Seattle, Montreal, South Florida, Texas, etc. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif again!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: Sorry, Cincy. (All_for_Aria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *All_for_Aria* »_Sorry, won't be making it out to Cincy. Too far away.
....... Unless someone decided to have it in CNY, instead. Makes sense to me.....









There will only be about 8 sciroccos driving by your house on the way to Cincy. We'll make sure they honk!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Sorry, Cincy. (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
There will only be about 8 sciroccos driving by your house on the way to Cincy. We'll make sure they honk!

reminds me... I gotta fix my horn.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Sorry, Cincy. (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
reminds me... I gotta fix my horn.









i got a relayed airhorn in mine, great fun.
if you have the means, i highly suggest picking one up


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Sorry, Cincy. (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i got a relayed airhorn in mine, great fun.
if you have the means, i highly suggest picking one up
\
I've got dual relayed airhorns








the tubes from the compressors to the horns are brittle and cracked though, hence the not working.
And I agree, they are great fun... when they work.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


















Mine ain't working either









Boo


----------



## All_for_Aria (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Sorry, Cincy. (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
from google maps:
New York to Cincinnati: 638 miles, about 10 1/2 hours.
Seattle to Cincinnati (what I'll be driving): 2,397 miles, about 1 day and 10 hours.
Now what was your excuse?









I'm a stay at home dad.... That's my _lame_ excuse.









_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
There will only be about 8 sciroccos driving by your house on the way to Cincy. We'll make sure they honk!

I'll keep my ears open.








Sorry, I thought I was in the MkIV section again, with the bashing and all......








I really do wish I could make it, but the reality is I can't. You guys have fun and take lotsa pics for us no lifers.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: Sorry, Cincy. (All_for_Aria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *All_for_Aria* »_
I'm a stay at home dad.... That's my _lame_ excuse.








I'll keep my ears open.








Sorry, I thought I was in the MkIV section again, with the bashing and all......








I really do wish I could make it, but the reality is I can't. You guys have fun and take lotsa pics for us no lifers.









Bring the little nippers along! Cincy is fun for the whole family! BTW - I agree that we did turn a wee bit ugly on you. No harm was intended.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Sorry, Cincy. (All_for_Aria)*

Just bring the kiddies with ya! Start their Rocco addiction early.









Anybody have any idea where the fuel filter is on an 85 4Runner? I've followed the fuel lines all the way from the tank to the fuel rail and I can't see anything remotely resembling a filter.


----------



## All_for_Aria (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Sorry, Cincy. (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Bring the little nippers along! Cincy is fun for the whole family! BTW - I agree that we did turn a wee bit ugly on you. No harm was intended.

I know the Scirocco community didn't mean it that way.... I also understand the Scirocco is a dying breed (thanks to you guys, it's not happening as fast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ) and as many enthusiasts as possible is needed to make these events happen....


----------



## All_for_Aria (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Sorry, Cincy. (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Just bring the kiddies with ya! Start their Rocco addiction early.









Anybody have any idea where the fuel filter is on an 85 4Runner? I've followed the fuel lines all the way from the tank to the fuel rail and I can't see anything remotely resembling a filter.









Well fortunately, for me, I only have one.... But the addiction isn't contagious, my fiance hates the car and my daughter is too young to understand my obsession, she's 17 months.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Sorry, Cincy. (All_for_Aria)*

Update for Cincy:
I bought some 195-45-15's last night...now I need to refinish the wheels..... one step closer to having a car ready for Cincy!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Sorry, Cincy. (All_for_Aria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *All_for_Aria* »_
Well fortunately, for me, I only have one.... But the addiction isn't contagious, my fiance hates the car and my daughter is too young to understand my obsession, she's 17 months.

Bring em along! They shall be assimilated! 
MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! /Timob








Seriously though, the coolness of the cars is surpassed only by the coolness of the people that own/drive them.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Sorry, Cincy. (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Bring em along! They shall be assimilated! 
MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! /Timob








Seriously though, the coolness of the cars is surpassed only by the coolness of the people that own/drive them.

They're very mysterious and powerful


----------



## All_for_Aria (Nov 25, 2006)

*Hmm*









*"We are Scirocco Enthusiasts. You will be assimulated. Resistance is FUTILE."*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Hmm (All_for_Aria)*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: Hmm (All_for_Aria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *All_for_Aria* »_








*"We are Scirocco Enthusiasts. You will be assimulated. Resistance is FUTILE."*

How did my highschool yearbook picture get out!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Hmm (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Hmm (16VScirrocco88)*

where are you pg.156 ???????? PLEASEHELP!!!!!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: Hmm (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_where are you pg.156 ???????? PLEASEHELP!!!!!

We aren't even close.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Hmm (bigtavo)*

someone email me when they are done posting star trek pics


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Hmm (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_someone email me when they are done posting star trek pics









sounds like someone got transported to the wrong side of the bed this morning


----------



## All_for_Aria (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Hmm (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_someone email me when they are done posting star trek pics









There are only a couple of things that I like in life:
-My daughter
-Star Trek (the original and TNG)
-Family Guy
-My cars (and cars in general)
-Girls.... used to be at the top, now they're just distracting and potentially trouble.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Hmm (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
sounds like someone got transported to the wrong side of the bed this morning









sounds like someone got teleported to the wrong side of the interforumnet today


----------



## All_for_Aria (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Hmm (All_for_Aria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *All_for_Aria* »_
There are only a couple of things that I like in life:
-My daughter
-Star Trek (the original and TNG)
-Family Guy
-My cars (and cars in general)
-Girls.... used to be at the top, now they're just distracting and potentially trouble.

I also like the Golden Girls, but I digest......


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Hmm (All_for_Aria)*

Wow, buncha nerds in here.


----------



## All_for_Aria (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Hmm (Chris16vRocco)*

I am a dork, not a nerd.


----------



## All_for_Aria (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Hmm (All_for_Aria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *All_for_Aria* »_I am a dork, not a nerd.









Nerds don't like Trek.....


----------



## All_for_Aria (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Hmm (All_for_Aria)*

Since we're off topic, and to make this page go away..... Someone buy my car! 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3425765


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Hmm (All_for_Aria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *All_for_Aria* »_
Nerds don't like Trek.....









I've never really gotten into Trek and I've been called both a nerd AND a geek







Hence I still play starcraft and not warcraft


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Hmm (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_where are you pg.156 ???????? PLEASEHELP!!!!!

It's getting closer...


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Hmm (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I've never really gotten into Trek and I've been called both a nerd AND a geek







Hence I still play starcraft and not warcraft









Blacksheepwall


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Hmm (16VScirrocco88)*

It's always sad when I pour the last of my coffee from my thermos








power overwhelming


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Hmm (MK1roccin77)*

showmethemoney


----------



## All_for_Aria (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Hmm (MK1roccin77)*

More Trek:
Strange. http://www.ncc-1701.com/


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Hmm (16VScirrocco88)*

breathe deep


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: Hmm (MK1roccin77)*

What this thread needs is some scirocco content!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Hmm (MK1roccin77)*

there is no cow level


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Hmm (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_there is no cow level

Cow level?
I didn't get that one...


----------



## DubbyDriver (Oct 23, 2003)

hmm . . . I seem to have stumbled on something.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (DubbyDriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbyDriver* »_hmm . . . I seem to have stumbled on something.

Welcome to the official Cincy thread...now go read all 155 pages


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (DubbyDriver)*

noclip
oh wait that is a different game


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Hmm (timbo2132)*

there is no cow level FTW!!! literally!!!








umm....
modify the phase variance


----------



## DubbyDriver (Oct 23, 2003)

I would but I'm not quite that bored yet. I'm just waiting for p. 156 like the rest of you.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Welcome to the official Cincy thread...now go read all 155 pages


----------



## DubbyDriver (Oct 23, 2003)

Yay! I can leave now. Good luck with the quest for 157.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (DubbyDriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbyDriver* »_Yay! I can leave now. Good luck with the quest for 157. 

should be in about 10 min


----------



## All_for_Aria (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Hmm (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_there is no cow level


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
should be in about 10 min

either 10 minutes or a couple hours. This thread is usually ridiculously fast, but sometimes everyone happens to stop posting all at once for no apparent reason. It's like we're connected by the scirocco force...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

I found a link to the Radio Free Zerg song...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKeGwOKr7K8
Muahaha! Haven't heard that in years.
- We've been posting cheat codes from StarCraft for those who think we are nonsensical. (we are)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

The Timob doesn't need to make sense. The Timob controls sense. MUAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
either 10 minutes or a couple hours. This thread is usually ridiculously fast, but sometimes everyone happens to stop posting all at once for no apparent reason. It's like we're connected by the scirocco force...

Scirocco force...totally, I feel you...just ordered over $400 worth of parts for mine today. 
It's like my Scirocco is calling me from it's storage space wich happens to be over 60 miles away


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I found a link to the Radio Free Zerg song...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKeGwOKr7K8
Muahaha! Haven't heard that in years.
- We've been posting cheat codes from StarCraft for those who think we are nonsensical. (we are)

Gee, I can't understand why that song didn't get more airtime.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Scirocco force...totally, I feel you...just ordered over $400 worth of parts for mine today. 
It's like my Scirocco is calling me from it's storage space wich happens to be over 60 miles away









What did you get?


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
What did you get?

X2
$400 could get ya come pretty snazzy parts...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
What did you get?

Front wheel bearings (napa special)
ATE front rotors
EBC greenstuff pads
Drivers side CV axle
Couple of bosh oil filters
Couple Mann air filters
Oil pressure switch (the one with the white body)
Elf oil (courtesy of germanautoparts)
Rear caliper brake hoses (from the dealer)
...and some other things that are slipping my mind right now


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Front wheel bearings (napa special)
ATE front rotors
EBC greenstuff pads
Drivers side CV axle
Couple of bosh oil filters
Couple Mann air filters
Oil pressure switch (the one with the white body)
Elf oil (courtesy of germanautoparts)
Rear caliper brake hoses (from the dealer)
...and some other things that are slipping my mind right now 

psh, brake stuff. Brakes only slow you down.








Oil is good to have though


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
psh, brake stuff. Brakes only slow you down.








Oil is good to have though

It's all important to make it down to Cincy







Figured if I got the parts now, or started to get them now, I could be more prepared once I get the car out of storage in april http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
psh, brake stuff. Brakes only slow you down.








Oil is good to have though

brakes are for the weak


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
brakes are for the weak









I can deal without brakes as long as the vehicle has a manual transmission


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Sorry, Cincy. (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_ Update for Cincy:
I bought some 195-45-15's last night...now I need to refinish the wheels..... one step closer to having a car ready for Cincy!!























sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
brakes are for the weak









guess I am weak since I with the help of dan,greg and nate installed these.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Your brake disc is missing a bunch of friction area!!!!







I would demand a refund if I were you...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_Your brake disc is missing a bunch of friction area!!!!







I would demand a refund if I were you...























ha


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_Your brake disc is missing a bunch of friction area!!!!







I would demand a refund if I were you...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Ofcourse I can't see any pictures on this friggin' computer at work


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Ofcourse I can't see any pictures on this friggin' computer at work









It's a brake disc that looks like it was on the business end of a drill press


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
It's a brake disc that looks like it was on the business end of a drill press
















Wooo! Now I really can't wait to get home and have a look at that!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Ofcourse I can't see any pictures on this friggin' computer at work









go yell at your boss for me


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
go yell at your boss for me









+1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Are you using the Audi twin pot caliper?
I have a set waiting for me this spring. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
go yell at your boss for me









Hehe, boss went home hence I'm online


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Front wheel bearings (napa special)
ATE front rotors
EBC greenstuff pads
Drivers side CV axle
Couple of bosh oil filters
Couple Mann air filters
Oil pressure switch (the one with the white body)
Elf oil (courtesy of germanautoparts)
Rear caliper brake hoses (from the dealer)
...and some other things that are slipping my mind right now 

Goodies! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Sorry, Cincy. (All_for_Aria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *All_for_Aria* »_Sorry, won't be making it out to Cincy. Too far away.
....... Unless someone decided to have it in CNY, instead. Makes sense to me.....









Jeeze we have a caravan that goes through your area.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Goodies! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I know! I can't wait to put it all in


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Sorry, Cincy. (Rocco_julie)*

Boo


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I know! I can't wait to put it all in









Take pictures will ya!















wned


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Sorry, Cincy. (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Boo

whore


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Sorry, Cincy. (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_
Jeeze we have a caravan that goes through your area.

Oh cool! I might be able to make a caravan starting in CNY, I'd even take a detour for that








I don't think anyone else from Maine is going??


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Take pictures will ya!















wned

I'm lagging on pictures...need to find the USB cord for my digital camera...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Sorry, Cincy. (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Oh cool! I might be able to make a caravan starting in CNY, I'd even take a detour for that








I don't think anyone else from Maine is going??

John is going, but also check the mega NY, NJ, PA, MD, QC, CT caravan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Last year we were 20 something cars driving to Cincy.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Sorry, Cincy. (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
John is going, but also check the mega NY, NJ, PA, MD, QC, CT caravan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Last year we were 20 something cars driving to Cincy.


John, not Jonny right? I'd be psyched if he went but I think it might be too far of a drive for his Scirocco...
I sure would like to join the NY, NJ, PA, MD, QC, CT, ME caravan


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Are you using the Audi twin pot caliper?
I have a set waiting for me this spring. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

no just single pot but it's huge.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Sorry, Cincy. (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I sure would like to join the NY, NJ, PA, MD, QC, CT, ME caravan









Come on in!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Sorry, Cincy. (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
John is going, but also check the mega NY, NJ, PA, MD, QC, CT caravan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Last year we were 20 something cars driving to Cincy.


im super pumped that im gonna be in that caravan this year. hopefully the warmer weather will mean less running problems with the scirocco


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Sorry, Cincy. (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
im super pumped that im gonna be in that caravan this year. hopefully the warmer weather will mean less running problems with the scirocco









once it's at highway speeds it will be fine, mine sputters around town all the time


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Sorry, Cincy. (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
once it's at highway speeds it will be fine, mine sputters around town all the time

if its in gear, its fine, its just when it tries to idle when the engine isnt warm that it lopes like a mofo


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Sorry, Cincy. (frd206)*

hell mine does it even when it's warm


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Sorry, Cincy. (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
if its in gear, its fine, its just when it tries to idle when the engine isnt warm that it lopes like a mofo

Just tell people you've got a really aggressive cam in it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Sorry, Cincy. (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Just tell people you've got a really aggressive cam in it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

what do you think ive been doing?
'yeah man, gutted the cat, put a sicky cam in there....she dont look like much, but this baby will outrun a cerillian starcruiser.' [im guessing thats the right quote, but im freestyling that jive







]
baby baby hold together


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: Sorry, Cincy. (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
John, not Jonny right? I'd be psyched if he went but I think it might be too far of a drive for his Scirocco...
I sure would like to join the NY, NJ, PA, MD, QC, CT, ME caravan









When *IS* Timob going to start the East Coast Caravan Cincy 08 thread? I want to see what kind of numbers we can expect.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Holy crap. I went out for the afternoon and missed like 4 pages of cincy thread shenanigans!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Holy crap. I went out for the afternoon and missed like 4 pages of cincy thread shenanigans!

that'll happen.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Holy crap. I went out for the afternoon and missed like 4 pages of cincy thread shenanigans!

yeah it's been one of those days


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Holy crap. I went out for the afternoon and missed like 4 pages of cincy thread shenanigans!

its like old times again, and by old times, i mean like last week


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
*PLANS* are for the weak









Fixed that. Brakes are for girls. Wait we're girls.







Yeah, I like good brakes.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Brakes are good.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

The Cincy thread builds in waves.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

matt you are 20 post behind chris
Chris16vRocco 326 
MK1roccin77 306


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_The Cincy thread builds in waves.

ive noticed...good thing there wasnt a huge wave over my christmas recess...or i would have been lazy and just not read 4-5 pages at a time


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Fixed that. Brakes are for girls. Wait we're girls.







Yeah, I like good brakes.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Brakes are good.

I would think girls would dislike brakes - you brake hard enough and the seatbelt squashes your breasts.....?


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_matt you are 20 post behind chris
Chris16vRocco 326 
MK1roccin77 306 


19


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I would think girls would dislike brakes - you brake hard enough and the seatbelt squashes your breasts.....?


LOL!
The lack of smilies made me assume that would have been spoken in a serious, inquiring tone, which actually made me laugh out loud!








(18)


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Holy crap. I went out for the afternoon and missed like 4 pages of cincy thread shenanigans!

Yeah, I've been known to miss a couple of pages here and there myself! Perhaps they're with those screws I lost


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I would think girls would dislike brakes - you brake hard enough and the seatbelt squashes your breasts.....?


Haha, you'd have to brake rather hard for that I'd imagine, seatbelt does annoy me on long trips...but one's got to wear one.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

only 20 more minutes of work!!








17


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
It's a brake disc that looks like it was on the business end of a drill press
















I've got it now! I'm at home and saw the pic


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I've got it now! I'm at home and saw the pic









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
16


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_matt you are 20 post behind chris
Chris16vRocco 326 
MK1roccin77 306 


don't think I'm gonna move up a notch before going home time.
15


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

well chris likes to post more at night so he could keep the lead tonight


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Yeah, the whole having to wake up at 5am has kept me away from the night crowd lately








14


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_Yeah, the whole having to wake up at 5am has kept me away from the night crowd lately








14

You're catching up though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
You're catching up though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Only this far though. After hitting Submit Post, I'll be hitting the power button on the ol' computer. Probably won't be back 'till tomorrow morning.








But I'm going home finally, so whatever!








(13)








And what a way to end it with ownage.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

you realize if you come back tomorrow morning, chris will have likely turned sour and gone on a posting rampage, correct?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

use the dancing letters from page 5


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

i ninja edited the bejesus out of my last post


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I would think girls would dislike brakes - you brake hard enough and the seatbelt squashes your breasts.....?


It's all about proper adjustment of the safety harness Greg. Yep, thought it over again, brakes are good.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
its like old times again, and by old times, i mean like *this morning*









fixed


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_i ninja edited the bejesus out of my last post









What's good is a Ninja edit if you have to get an extra post to tell us about it.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
What's good is a Ninja edit if you have to get an extra post to tell us about it.
















'cause it gives him a reason to put another post out


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I'm back!!! For a couple minutes before my fiance gets home anyway








12!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_you realize if you come back tomorrow morning, chris will have likely turned sour and gone on a posting rampage, correct?

Yes, but I was only made aware of the proximity of our post counts close to the end of my day today. I've got a whole 'nother 10 and a half hours at work tomorrow








11


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Muahahah!! Lemon Jelly strikes again!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_AfIfv8cP0
I bought XM because of Lemon Jelly.
Now, if there was a Wendy's ad with Lemon Jelly - that would be a super-nova of AWESOME!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

10.
I got nothing for this one.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

uh oh... Sarah (previously mentioned fiance) is home... gotta try to sneak posts in while she's not watching!








9


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_uh oh... Sarah (previously mentioned fiance) is home... gotta try to sneak posts in while she's not watching!








9

If you had an iPhone, you could!
iPhone FTW!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

She got groceries, and somehow a bottle of pepsi ended up in her bag. She didn't have it in her cart... and it's not on her reciept... but somehow it's in the grocery bag








oh well!








8


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
If you had an iPhone, you could!
iPhone FTW!









yeah... but I'd rather stick with verizon, and get the free phones every 2 years, and spend the 400 bucks on my scirocco.








7


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
yeah... but I'd rather stick with verizon, and get the *crappy* phones every 2 years, and spend the 400 bucks on my scirocco.








7

I'll agree with you on wanting an extra $400 for the Scirocco, but seeing as I put something like $7K into last year, it was time for some presents for ME!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

This streak is reminding me of the first half of this thread when I had a job that was so boring my boss encouraged me to browse the webbernet to keep from being bored out of my mind and burning the place down.
6


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I'll agree with you on wanting an extra $400 for the Scirocco, but seeing as I put something like $7K into last year, it was time for some presents for ME! 









Ain't the Scirocco a big enough gift for you?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
'cause it gives him a reason to put another post out









Yeah, I figured he was posting for no good reason.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Yeah, I figured he was posting for no good reason.









Aren't we all? This is turning into a gabbly thread


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

There's no pics on this page! 









Ya slackers!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

How about some Scirocco content on this page?












_Modified by Iroczgirl at 8:38 PM 1-23-2008_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_There's no pics on this page! 









Ya slackers!









Thanks Timbo, need to fix my link lol


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Aren't we all? This is turning into a gabbly thread









Is it?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Is it?









I think that's what this thread is all about, Cincy!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Hey Joe, how ya feeling?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_How about some Scirocco content on this page?










I see Jason's been using his position at Automobile to whore pics of his own car. Doesn't seem fair does it?
Approx. current location of same car:








But I've put a cover over it since then.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_This streak is reminding me of the first half of this thread when I had a job that was so boring my boss encouraged me to browse the webbernet to keep from being bored out of my mind and burning the place down.
6

Lucky!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
yeah... but I'd rather stick with verizon, and get the free phones every 2 years, and spend the 400 bucks on my scirocco.








7


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
yeah... but I'd rather stick with verizon, and get the free phones every 2 years, and spend the 400 bucks on my scirocco.








7

Me too. 
Verizon FTMFW!!!!
I forgot to type the first time.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Yes, but I was only made aware of the proximity of our post counts close to the end of my day today. I've got a whole 'nother 10 and a half hours at work tomorrow








11

I'm off tomorrow, so I have all day to post!!!!
MUAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

You'll never catch me!!!!!
You can't you can't you can't!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Mythbusters


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Sorry, Cincy. (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Boo


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_How about some Scirocco content on this page?











http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Sorry, Cincy. (Mtl-Marc)*

Whatever


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Sorry, Cincy. (Chris16vRocco)*

Whore!!!!!!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_There's no pics on this page! 









Ya slackers!









I wonder if George will make it his year? Hope so! ===============================================================>^^


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I think that's what this thread is all about, Cincy!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Cool!


----------



## All_for_Aria (Nov 25, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_










Wow, looks real!.... I didn't know they made Sciroccos.....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
What's good is a Ninja edit if you have to get an extra post to tell us about it.
















cuz i wanted you all to know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Yeah, I figured he was posting for no good reason.









marc, you are one to talk. dragging your 'boos' around here like you own the place


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (All_for_Aria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *All_for_Aria* »_
Wow, looks real!.... I didn't know they made Sciroccos.....










Yes they do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Daun has a complete set, and he plays with them in his backyard once in a while.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
cuz i wanted you all to know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank you for telling us. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Thank you for telling us. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank you for thanking him. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

anytime
_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Thank you for telling us. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Thank you for thanking him. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank you for thanking him for thanking me


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (All_for_Aria)*

All_for_Aria did you get my im back?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Thank you for thanking him. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No problem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_But I've put a cover over it since then.

Not before I sneezed on it though.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Not before I sneezed on it though.

That ain't nothin to sneeze at.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

have i mentioned recently that i greatly dislike the mk5 forum?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Sorry, Cincy. (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Oh cool! I might be able to make a caravan starting in CNY, I'd even take a detour for that








I don't think anyone else from Maine is going??

HELLO?????!!!!!!!!! There I think I got your attention now. I will be going, and it will be kind of cool not to be the only one from Maine going for a change.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_have i mentioned recently that i greatly dislike the mk5 forum?

No you did not. We weren't aware about that fact.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_have i mentioned recently that i greatly dislike the mk5 forum?

What kind of cupholders should I get? Here's some pics of my candy white package 2 fast.....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_have i mentioned recently that i greatly dislike the mk5 forum?

No, but also owning I do check it out on occasion and I can understand why.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Oh yeah, I was on last night, about 24 hours ago and I get back on tonight and 6 freaking pages! Whores, all of you!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

We're whores and we're not ashamed.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

WHORES????? not me..... I am just a little easy


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
marc, you are one to talk. dragging your 'boos' around here like you own the place










... just trying to scare kids.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
What kind of cupholders should I get? Here's some pics of my candy white package 2 fast.....









pretty much, and following that is
'4x4 omfg'
'repost'
'search'
'was covered like 8 threads ago'
'hey, i just posed a thread about this too, haha, small world innint it?'
'everywhere i look, i see picutres of this car'
'_quote someone else, say nothing_'
OP: 'thanks for yout comments







'


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

dexter is cool....


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

boo


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

wine is good.....
BTW, I am starting the brew process for a scirocco beer this weekend...that I am bringing to Cincy






















So I hope some like homebrew


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Morio)*

wine for tonight:










_Modified by Morio at 11:20 PM 1-23-2008_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*

is it going to be oil flavored and be very rich??


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

lol.....


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*

also you have to make sure you dont loose compression during brew time


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

keep it from going flat


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_boo









*B*

















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 1:03 AM 1-24-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

no pics, Marc?


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

this page needs a Scirocco photo from Cincy '07









127 days left 'til Cincy '08


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

geeze Chris, I'm gone for a few hours enjoying my evening, and come back to 2 more pages and you're back up to 19 posts ahead of me!
Well, 18 now.








but not for long I'm sure. Good night. See you all at 6:00am PST!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_geeze Chris, I'm gone for a few hours enjoying my evening, and come back to 2 more pages and you're back up to 19 posts ahead of me!
Well, 18 now.








but not for long I'm sure. Good night. See you all at 6:00am PST!
















haha I was jsut looking at post counts and was about to post the same thing


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_no pics, Marc?









Been reading about Megasquirt a _lot_ lately. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Pic for Megasquirt.
Bosch fuel rail. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
TB with TPS. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 1:06 AM 1-24-2008_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

16V fuel rail


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_geeze Chris, I'm gone for a few hours enjoying my evening, and come back to 2 more pages and you're back up to 19 posts ahead of me!
Well, 18 now.








but not for long I'm sure. Good night. See you all at 6:00am PST!
















Like I said.....You'll never catch me!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

that sounds like a challange

_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Like I said.....You'll never catch me!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

I am 20 ahead of Chris and Matt is 20 behind Chris


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Ya gotta aim for the top! To be the best ya gotta beat the best.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

at least you have goals

_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Ya gotta aim for the top! To be the best ya gotta beat the best.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









it's the infamous Mikey B Mk1


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Cheat 
there is no cow level 
show me the money 
breathe deep 
game over man 
modify the phase variance 
food for thought 
staying alive 
noglues 
something for nothing 
whats mine is mine 
war aint what it used to be 
power overwhelming 
protoss# (Replace # with number of mission.) 
black sheep wall 
terran# (Replace # with number of mission.) 
the gathering 
operation cwal 
zerg# (Replace # with number of mission.) 
ophelia 
medieval man 
radio free zerg  



_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 2:08 AM 1-24-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

^^Dorks


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

just got done installing it on the laptop


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

fix0rd


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

first post after the vortex crash of January 08!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_first post after the vortex crash of January 08!

^^ look up


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_first post after the vortex crash of January 08!

x2


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Oops... Rob beat me to it


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

yay! it's back! This morning, my first thought was "crap! My boss blocked vortex!







I'm quitting!"
but then I got the maintenance page and decided to hold off on quitting for now.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

What browser were you usiung? I have the altest IE (7?) and never got a maintence message...


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

aaaand I'm still right back to 20 posts behind Chris.
nope, 19 now!








it is now 9:40 am PST. I will be at work until 4:30 pm PST. Can I catch up?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Oops... Rob beat me to it

i thought you were saying this was your 1st post since the crash....woops


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_What browser were you usiung? I have the altest IE (7?) and never got a maintence message...









Firefox FTW!
18


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i thought you were saying this was your 1st post since the crash....woops

Who cares about personal first posts/post counts/etc.? This thread is all about competition!
17


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Who cares about personal first posts/post counts/etc.? This thread is all about competition!
17

effin aye, cotton, effin aye


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

guess I'm preaching to the choir telling you that though








16


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Like I said.....You'll never catch me!









25% of the way there already. And that's with the vortex crash this morning. And it's not even lunch time.








15


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

damm at this rate now I have to worry about matt and chris passing me.
must post more


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
25% of the way there already. And that's with the vortex crash this morning. And it's not even lunch time.








15

Now that vortex is back, I can stay ahead of the game.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Hey Joe, how ya feeling? 

Like crap. Finally made an appointment with the Doc tomorrow. How bout you, Cath?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I was like "WTF?!!!?!" this morning when I couldn't get the forums to load.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I tried it on Firefox and Safari on my MacBook and nothing.








Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 9 seconds.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Now the furnace is broken so it's 50 degrees in the house.








EDIT for ownage!!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

WHORES... BRING OUT THE WHORES


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_WHORES... BRING OUT THE WHORES

I'm here already.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

And 21 posts ahead of Matt
Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 17 seconds.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_first post after the vortex crash of January 08!

Now I know what Betty Ford was feeling when she couldn't get a drink. Ethyl Alcohol anyone!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I'll settle for some gin.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Holy **** I'm cold.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I'm gonna go to the new Burger King, and tell them to GIVE ME A WHOPPER!!!!!!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

ok, I just had 2 meetings in a row. Work is seriously hampering my efforts to post every 40 seconds for the rest of the day. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm gonna go to the new Burger King, and tell them to GIVE ME A WHOPPER!!!!!!

yes... go to burger king... get away from your computer for a while....


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Holy **** I'm cold.









Put on a coat? Or sit in a scirocco with the heat on?


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

half hour of lunch starts.........now.
Let my whoring begin/continue.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Now the furnace is broken so it's 50 degrees in the house.








EDIT for ownage!!!









Why did you add "EDIT for ownage!!!" when you got in a ninja edit?


----------



## All_for_Aria (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Now I know what Betty Ford was feeling when she couldn't get a drink. Ethyl Alcohol anyone!

Everytime I hear of Betty Ford, I automatically think Betty White... Why is that?


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

will no one stop my madness????








Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 10 seconds.
oh. I guess vortex flood protection will.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)




----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

Well, I guess that's a good clump of posts. Time to eat something. I'll be around...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (All_for_Aria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *All_for_Aria* »_
Everytime I hear of Betty Ford, I automatically think Betty White... Why is that?









Betty White loves animals, Betty Ford loved booze.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

Wait! I just noticed my post count.... wait for it..... waaaaiiiiiit for it...... BAM! 2000 POSTS! And what better place for my 2000th post than halfway down page 161 of the Cincy thread?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
yes... go to burger king... get away from your computer for a while....









I did and now I'm back


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Put on a coat? Or sit in a scirocco with the heat on?









I am wearing a coat. My Scirocco isn't here and it doesn't have heat anyway.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Why did you add "EDIT for ownage!!!" when you got in a ninja edit?









Because I felt like it


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_Well, I guess that's a good clump of posts. Time to eat something. I'll be around...









I'm eating and posting simultaneously.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_Wait! I just noticed my post count.... wait for it..... waaaaiiiiiit for it...... BAM! 2000 POSTS! And what better place for my 2000th post than halfway down page 161 of the Cincy thread?









Congrats! 
The cold is hampering the flexibility in my fingers, making it hard to type.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

hmm... a noble strategy... replying to my posts to keep your post count up. Well I have to sit in front of my computer for 5 more hours today. How much time YOU got?


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

In that time, factoring in vortex's flood protection, I could get 450 more posts in before I'm off work


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

Although that might not be the best idea 'cause I don't want to loose my job.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

scirocco content.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

And I wouldn't want everyone else here to be TOO pissed about having to read all this crap. Though... it IS the Cincy thread afterall...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_Although that might not be the best idea 'cause I don't want to loose my job.

At least then you wouldn't need to _ask_ off work to come to Cincy.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
At least then you wouldn't need to _ask_ off work to come to Cincy.









An excellent point! Although I also wouldn't have the money for gas to get there either. It also seems that with out a continuous flow of cash into it, my scirocco gets grumpy pretty fast.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
An excellent point! Although I also wouldn't have the money for gas to get there either. It also seems that with out a continuous flow of cash into it, my scirocco gets grumpy pretty fast.

Job=cash=Cincy=happy rocco=good times http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_hmm... a noble strategy... replying to my posts to keep your post count up. Well I have to sit in front of my computer for 5 more hours today. How much time YOU got?
















I have about 8 hours now, then about an hour break, then about 2-3 more hours on the laptop later.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_Although that might not be the best idea 'cause I don't want to loose my job.

That wouldn't be good.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Betty White loves animals, Betty Ford loved booze.

Bettie Page?










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:42 PM 1-24-2008_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Bettie Page?

She loved to be dirty


















_Modified by bigtavo at 2:39 PM 1-24-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_And I wouldn't want everyone else here to be TOO pissed about having to read all this crap. Though... it IS the Cincy thread afterall...









Does anybody actually read it other than to find things to reply to to get more whorage in?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
She loved to be dirty









You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
You say that like it's a bad thing.









Back when she was being dirty, it was considered to be very bad!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I have about 8 hours now, then about an hour break, then about 2-3 more hours on the laptop later.

Geeze man! Get a life!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Bettie Page?









_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:42 PM 1-24-2008_

Betty Page ROCKS!!!!,
oooooooo and I want that duck.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Betty Page ROCKS!!!!,
oooooooo and I want that duck.

http://www.planetbettie.com/bettiex.htm - Some content NSFW


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

I discovered Betty Page back around 1990, I have most of that stuff already, but I do need to replace a couple of my t-shirts.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Geeze man! Get a life!
















It's my day off, and it's supposed to snow anytime.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
It's my day off, and it's supposed to snow anytime.

Weather duds have been wrong all winter


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Weather duds have been wrong all winter









I know. It's still cold out though.
(IB4 tmechanic saying it's -23 in WI







)


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
It's my day off, and it's supposed to snow anytime.

Meh, it's been snowing here since this morning







It's only accumulated 2 inches though


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Bright and sunny here!








But freezing! 27 degrees! brr!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_Bright and sunny here!








But freezing! 27 degrees! brr!

I'd take 27 any day







It's been single digits here for the most part


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I know. It's still cold out though.
(IB4 tmechanic saying it's -23 in WI







)

It's actually 9* above today, positively balmy.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
It's actually 9* above today, positively balmy.

Compared to 23 below that's a nice improvement!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

22 deg here. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
I just took a ride to Starbucks in a Z4 roadster with the top down








*tap tap* hello? Spring? *tap tap* where arrrre yooooouuuu???
Starbucks venti Iced coffee > 22 degree NY winter


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_22 deg here. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
I just took a ride to Starbucks in a Z4 roadster with the top down










I don't know if I would look at that as you giving the weather the middle finger, or the weather giving you the middle finger.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_22 deg here. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
I just took a ride to Starbucks in a Z4 roadster with the top down










And here I was laughing with the lady that did that last fall...when it was like 45


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_I don't know if I would look at that as you giving the weather the middle finger, or the weather giving you the middle finger.
















just like I'm number 1...... right?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

the thread is back....multiple pages between the times any one person checks up on it


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
just like I'm number 1...... right?

You're still number 1







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can we expect the 4 door Scirocco at Cincy?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Can we expect the 4 door Scirocco at Cincy?









shhhh don't call it that








I'll be shunned from the forum 4ever!!!
_.....and yes. It'll be there._


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

i stole my co-workers keyboard while he was in the bathroom.... 
lets see if he can find it.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i stole my co-workers keyboard while he was in the bathroom.... 
lets see if he can find it. 

















Tape over the optical sensor on the mouse is fun too. Since no one uses roller mouses to steal the balls from anymore.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Meh, it's been snowing here since this morning







It's only accumulated 2 inches though









It's funny how up there 2in. is "meh", around here people go nuts and act like it's the end of the world. "I can't go over 20mph on this plowed and salted road in my AWD CR-V or I'll die!!!!!!!!!!!!!







"


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

whats even better... i hid it in someone else's cube.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

well I would hope so! Always always ALWAYS blame someone else.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_








Tape over the optical sensor on the mouse is fun too. Since no one uses roller mouses to steal the balls from anymore.









I do. It came with the computer.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i stole my co-workers keyboard while he was in the bathroom.... 
lets see if he can find it. 









That's just wrong








Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 14 seconds.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I do. It came with the computer.

Ya know you can get an optical one for like, 10 bucks, right?








Although the old balls do make good projectile weapons...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
shhhh don't call it that








I'll be shunned from the forum 4ever!!!


The Audi forums maybe


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_whats even better... i hid it in someone else's cube. 

You, sir, have a devious mind. You deviant.








Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 11 seconds.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Ya know you can get an optical one for like, 10 bucks, right?








Although the old balls do make good projectile weapons...
















Why spend $10 on that when this one works perfectly fine?








Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 5 seconds.








Non-rocco ownage:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
It's funny how up there 2in. is "meh", around here people go nuts and act like it's the end of the world. "I can't go over 20mph on this plowed and salted road in my AWD CR-V or I'll die!!!!!!!!!!!!!







"

Don't you love those people?







The other day the Jetta failed to leave my unplowed driveway because the snow was up to the front bumper







If I had time to dig it out before I had to be at work it would've made it...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 5 seconds.










Jeez, at least you own this page







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I don't even try...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
It's funny how up there 2in. is "meh", around here people go nuts and act like it's the end of the world. "I can't go over 20mph on this plowed and salted road in my AWD CR-V or I'll die!!!!!!!!!!!!!







"

Snowfall are fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Why spend $10 on that when this one works perfectly fine?










because.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

It's now below 50 deg. in the house now.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

But I get to headbang to some Slayer in the meantime. That'll warm me up.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_It's now below 50 deg. in the house now.









Yikes! I don't even let mine get that cold... *brrr*


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_It's now below 50 deg. in the house now.









That's about the time I'd consider lighting a bonfire in the middle of the living room floor. Make sure to take the batteries out of your smoke alarms if you do go that route though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

My Dad just got home. He'll be taking care of it soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Snowfall are fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















*grrrrr* I have to wait until I get home to see this


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
*grrrrr* I have to wait until I get home to see this









Haven't yelled at your boss yet?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_








Tape over the optical sensor on the mouse is fun too. Since no one uses roller mouses to steal the balls from anymore.









Ha! My company does! And my boss took the day off, and I actually hid hers earlier


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*

All you people and your roller mouses! (mices?). I've got both a wired optical mouse and a gyroscopic wireless optical mouse connected to my work computer right now. I feel like I should donate the wired one to someone still using a roller mouse


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

http://www.b3rt.org/gallery/v/...s.avi
must have quicktime


----------



## vwnuts57 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

It was -2 this morning,supposed to be upper 60's during the weekend,gotta love midwest weather. Cant confiscate computers ,but when its slow,I've never seen so many grown men shoot rubber bands! They can launch specialized paper airplanes that go an easy 75 yards!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwnuts57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnuts57* »_It was -2 this morning,supposed to be upper 60's during the weekend,gotta love midwest weather. Cant confiscate computers ,but when its slow,I've never seen so many grown men shoot rubber bands! They can launch specialized paper airplanes that go an easy 75 yards! 

Engineers?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Engineers?









Nerds.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Nerds.









Watch it, I resemble that remark.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Watch it, I resemble that remark.









I do see a resemblance there.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I do see a resemblance there.









x2


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I'm just glad I'm finally getting paid for being the nerd that I've been for years now.


----------



## vwnuts57 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Room full of ex-automotive techs......engineer wanna be's ,maybe.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwnuts57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnuts57* »_Room full of ex-automotive techs......engineer wanna be's ,maybe. 

sounds dangerous


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

the thread's a-falling...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Like crap. Finally made an appointment with the Doc tomorrow. How bout you, Cath?

I'm hanging in, no doctor for me yet What are they gonna say? "You have the flu?"







Nothing secondary yet, that's when I head in.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Feel better soon, Cathy and Joe


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Oh, and the heat is on!!!! W00t!!!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Oh, and the heat is on!!!! W00t!!!









what you could not go and turn the pilot light back on??


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I'm hanging in, no doctor for me yet What are they gonna say? "You have the flu?"







Nothing secondary yet, that's when I head in.

Make sure you self medicate with plenty of.. fluids. (







?) to flush the bug out of your system.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
what you could not go and turn the pilot light back on??

That wasn't the issue. The oil line was frozen.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

And I've passed Roger!!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_









LOL, now THAT's a blast from the past. I was teaching Gr11 Physics (back in the days when kids actually studied instead of just texting each other), and found that in the text. I posted it to Allyn, and was immediately required to, umm, "acquire" a copy of that text for him. Wonder how his twin build is doing?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
That wasn't the issue. The oil line was frozen.

I'm always amused, it seems kinda contrary to what you'd expect - part of the heater freezes.
Similar to when A/C's freeze in the summer. It's 90 deg out there, how do they freeze??
_Rhetorical question - I know how the freeze_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Boo hoo


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Boo hoo


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_the thread is back....multiple pages between the times any one person checks up on it

Yep, and you recall Jord of "I put my Jetta into the same ditch in two days" fame? That I towed out with the bug. Well, he popped in tonight and I hear this knock on the door after the stepped out to the garage. He's locked himself out, I think to myself. Nope, not just that, he ALSO got his bootlace caught in the door! He's stuck...


_Modified by punchbug at 4:29 PM 1-24-2008_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Haven't yelled at your boss yet?

Naw, I 'behave' at work


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Naw, I 'behave' at work









Yeah right......


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Make sure you self medicate with plenty of.. fluids. (







?) to flush the bug out of your system.

No beer for me. Between that and the coughing, I may have such a flat belly that I'll get my navel pierced.







No, not really.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Yeah right......









Ok ok, I got busted


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Ok ok, I got busted









Uh oh.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

damm it work getting in the way of posting


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Working late again?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Uh oh.









Naw, they'd never fire me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Damn, quite a few post today too. In about 12 hours I leave for Daytona and when I get back there'll be like 1000 pages probably.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Probably will.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Damn, quite a few post today too. In about 12 hours I leave for Daytona and when I get back there'll be like 1000 pages probably.

How long will you be gone for? I bet we could even speed up the process for you


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Working late again?

yeah


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
yeah

Sucks to be you.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Sucks to be you.









Unless he gets paid overtime...


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Unless he gets paid overtime...

I do not get paid overtime


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Sucks to be you.









yes it does
Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 19 seconds.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

what is optical??
I have a wireless laser 6000 mouse from microsoft


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Watch it, I resemble that remark.









I do also


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Bettie Page?









_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:42 PM 1-24-2008_

so who gets the S&M Ducky???


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i stole my co-workers keyboard while he was in the bathroom.... 
lets see if he can find it. 









no need to steal if the computer is unlocked just disable all the USB ports and see if they can figure it out


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

no meetings for me but I did have to help everyone else fix problems and then my boss asks me how come I only closed one ticket today
















_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_ok, I just had 2 meetings in a row. Work is seriously hampering my efforts to post every 40 seconds for the rest of the day. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_scirocco content.









I heart this pic of my car


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_what is optical??
I have a wireless laser 6000 mouse from microsoft

I have this red cordless optical "eyeball" trackball. I LOVE it, even if it does look kinda goofy.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I have this red cordless optical "eyeball" trackball. I LOVE it, even if it does look kinda goofy. 

I cannot use a trackball to save my life, I hate when I go to a users desk and they have one, I end up using all keyboard shortcuts


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Naw, I 'behave' at work









I doubt that anyone who posts in this thread behaves at work


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

wow this page is almost all me


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

never played with a trackball. I like my mousie, except for how dirty it gets.
I kinda dig the silly little track pad on my laptop.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

frd206 663 
Mtl-Marc 598 
G-rocco 458 
mr lee 453 
16VScirrocco88 381 
Chris16vRocco 380 
mission acomplished


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

damn, I'm still in 3rd place


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
I doubt that anyone who posts in this thread behaves at work









I do. Unlike the rest of you people, I actually have to work when I'm at work.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_never played with a trackball. I like my mousie, except for how dirty it gets.
I kinda dig the silly little track pad on my laptop.


trackball's are evil stay away from them


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I do. Unlike the rest of you people, I actually have to work when I'm at work.

then you are in your own little island then


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

is this page ever going to end??


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

I prefer a mouse (with the scroll wheel thingie) to a pad (like laptops have).
I can't stand a mouse that doesn't have the scroll wheel. One of our computers at work has one like that.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_









What's wrong with you?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

time to go home Chris will probably pass me again by the time I get home


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
I cannot use a trackball to save my life, I hate when I go to a users desk and they have one, I end up using all keyboard shortcuts

Well, I didn't invite you to use mine now did I?







It has a scroll wheel too. And my lappie has no touch pad!










_Modified by punchbug at 3:49 AM 1-25-2008_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I prefer a mouse (with the scroll wheel thingie) to a pad (like laptops have).
I can't stand a mouse that doesn't have the scroll wheel. One of our computers at work has one like that.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

frd206 663 
Mtl-Marc 598 
G-rocco 460 
mr lee 453 
16VScirrocco88 388 
Chris16vRocco 383 
MK1roccin77 358 
let's see how far back I am when I get home


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_









Exactly. Now that most mice have those, I don't know how people used computers before those existed.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

I bet my keyboard is cooler than yours.
I'm using a laptop, but it's connected to a 19" LCD, and I'm using a Full-size Bluetooth Keyboard and mouse. The mouse has 5 buttons and 4 way scrolling. The keyboard has media buttons, volume, internet shortcut buttons, and a calculator button.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_








Tape over the optical sensor on the mouse is fun too. Since no one uses roller mouses to steal the balls from anymore.









great prank http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Snowfall are fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















i miss my a4 quattro


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Engineers?









i always liked trains


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Damn, quite a few post today too. In about 12 hours I leave for Daytona and when I get back there'll be like 1000 pages probably.

most likely


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
trackball's are evil stay away from them

especially when your friend is throwing them at your head


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

caught up, a little buzzed, mmmmmmmm, i loves me some new castle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3644310
that's hot.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
How long will you be gone for? I bet we could even speed up the process for you









4 days. But at least I finally get the new GTI out on the highway for a couple of hours(flying out of Portland).


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3644310
that's hot. 

def cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3644310
that's hot. 

this is hotter
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3640123


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3644310
that's hot. 

There was one of those on craigslist around here about a year ago. If I had the money/space I'd have bought it.


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

im drunk


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (loud wagen)*

I was buzzed last night

_Quote, originally posted by *loud wagen* »_im drunk


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (loud wagen)*

I just read through the last 2 and a half pages I missed since I got off work.







Anyway, with regards to the mouse conversation, I use one of these:








I love it, 'cause not only does it work as a regular ol' optical mouse, but its got a gyro in it so I can sit back in my chair, and just move it around in the air to control the pointer. Its really great for presentations on a big projector when you don't want to just stand behind a monitor.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

And with that, I'm off to bed. talk to you all tomorrow at work.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

mmmm... another bottle.......









yum.... Malbec's are currently hip


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

I gotta work tomorrow and I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I gotta work tomorrow and I'm not looking forward to it.

same here


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I gotta work tomorrow and I'm not looking forward to it.

Ohhh I do. Code I wrote at work won an award. I was floored when the manager gave me the credit at the presentation.
G*d I love my job.....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
I cannot use a trackball to save my life, I hate when I go to a users desk and they have one, I end up using all keyboard shortcuts

Well, I didn't invite you to use mine now did I?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

mornin' all. flying to pittsburgh today for the weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

So, new york to pittsburgh is like what, a 30 minute flight?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

This is Rob saying "I wanna drive the turbo!" - Raul's car


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

It's Friiiiiiidaaaaayy!!!








6am.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

For me, Friday means no boss at work today, which is always a good thing.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

Good morning, got up late and still made it to work nearly on time.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

I hate it when I'm rushed in the morning. I really try not to sleep in, because if I'm rushed in the morning I'm grumpy for the rest of the day.
Good job making it on time though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
pwned


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I bet my keyboard is cooler than yours.
I'm using a laptop, but it's connected to a 19" LCD, and I'm using a Full-size Bluetooth Keyboard and mouse. The mouse has 5 buttons and 4 way scrolling. The keyboard has media buttons, volume, internet shortcut buttons, and a calculator button.

my laptop's connected to a 19" LCD via the dell base station, and while my keyboard is wired, it still has all the snazzy buttons and volume knob (and I don't have to replace or recharge batteries







)















And yes, I just took a picture of my keyboard and mouse for no reason other than to get another post in this thread


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_I hate it when I'm rushed in the morning. I really try not to sleep in, because if I'm rushed in the morning I'm grumpy for the rest of the day.
Good job making it on time though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
pwned









nice flames


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
nice flames









Oh yeah, I forgot to add under that picture:
Who the hell is responsible for that???


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

this is mine wireless 6000


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_this is mine wireless 6000









Your cell phone takes grainy pictures


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_So, new york to pittsburgh is like what, a 30 minute flight?

the captain just said it was 1 hr 4 mins. yeah i post from the plane, cuz everyone should know how jacked and tan i am


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

Yeah- that keyboard is the same thing as mine - except the wireless one doesn't have the Caps/num/scroll lock lights








But I've been using it for, what - 5 months - I'm still on the original set of batteries! It goes into a low power mode really quick.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
nice flames









im gonna do that for my monster truck show at cincy


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Yeah- that keyboard is the same thing as mine - except the wireless one doesn't have the Caps/num/scroll lock lights








But I've been using it for, what - 5 months - I'm still on the original set of batteries! It goes into a low power mode really quick.

Eh, the lights aren't anything to worry about. They way they're positioned, unless the room is completely dark, or you are looking straight down on your keyboard, you can't tell which lights are on. When I'm sitting back in my chair, all I can see where the lights should be is a reflection of my celling on the shiny plastic.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
im gonna do that for my monster truck show at cincy

SICK!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Your cell phone takes grainy pictures























low light and I did not wait for it to focus correctly


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

I was just kidding, 'cause I've yet to see a cell phone that takes a good picture.







Decent, sure, but not "good." Even my picture, I had all the lights on and waited for it to focus, and it's still grainy!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Hey when is the official signup going to start? I CAN'T WAIT 'TIL CINCY 2008!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

not only that but we need daun to get the hotel rooms blocked off


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_not only that but we need daun to get the hotel rooms _and parking lot for the after party _blocked off

Fixed


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Wow, I just can't keep up with the post whorage when I'm sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Wow, I just can't keep up with the post whorage when I'm sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Today's pretty slow so far, so it'd be a good time to catch up


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

My friend John thinks this picture makes his 240SX look fat.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

Compared to the Mk1, it IS fat!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Compared to the Mk1, it IS fat!

Compared to an MK1 I'm fat. No wait, I am fat. Never mind.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

Tell your friend John I said, Moo.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Tell your friend John I said, Moo.

'cause he's never heard that before from every single person who rides in or sees his car


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

Will there be a west coast caravan thread, or are we supposed to just find our way to the mid-west caravan somehow?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_Will there be a west coast caravan thread, or are we supposed to just find our way to the mid-west caravan somehow?









well if you and Sciroccoracer7 want to start a caravan thread... you can. Or just plan on meeting up in KC on thursday. Thats what they did last year and it worked out perfect. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
well if you and Sciroccoracer7 want to start a caravan thread... you can. Or just plan on meeting up in KC on thursday. Thats what they did last year and it worked out perfect. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Perfect is right. Do et!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

I think I'm gonna start an 'I'm goin to the supermarket' caravan thread.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

hmm... I do need groceries... I suppose if there's a thread about it, it could justify driving to new york for them...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_I think I'm gonna start an 'I'm goin to the supermarket' caravan thread. 


with that grocery getter of yours... oh man, what a fun ride. Plus, you can stick half the store under your boot lid!


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

This thread has gone overboard.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Scirocko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocko* »_This thread has gone overboard. 

Yeah, like 165 pages ago.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Hey when is the official signup going to start? I CAN'T WAIT 'TIL CINCY 2008!









The OFFICIALofficial signup webpage usually goes up around the first of may - that way it avoids all the people chiming in now saying they're coming, but backing out in april when their job or wife kills those plans.


_Modified by G-rocco at 3:57 PM 1-25-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Compared to an MK1 I'm fat. No wait, I am fat. Never mind.

You are not a small man. How *do* you fit in a mk1??


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
The OFFICIALofficial signup webpage usually goes up around the first of may - that way it avoids all the people chiming in now saying they're coming, but backing out in april when their job or wife kills those plans.


May is when I _start_ to fix my Scirocco this year.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
You are not a small man. How *do* you fit in a mk1??

Usually through one of the doors.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
May is when I _start_ to fix my Scirocco this year.









If it makes you feel better, I might have a transmission to swap in May too








*Edit:* Did I really just own a page??!! First one so far!










_Modified by cholland_ at 4:50 PM 1-25-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Usually through one of the doors.

You have three to choose from. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Hey when is the official signup going to start? I CAN'T WAIT 'TIL CINCY 2008!









I'll get stuck in to the camping and lanyard page this weekend.
(I just got back from the oral surgeon, so tonight is OUT...)


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
You have three to choose from. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Which one depends on if I'ma drivin' (_driver's door_) or I'ma ridin' (_passenger's door_) or I'ma drinkin' (_rear hatch_).


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Which one depends on if I'ma drivin' (_driver's door_) or I'ma ridin' (_passenger's door_) or I'ma drinkin' (_rear hatch_).









Drunk people in the hatch are too much fun. Especially with a roll bar and rigid seats so it's basically a prisoner cage back there








edit: on the track of course, since it would be illegal to have someone back there with no seat belts.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
You have three to choose from. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well, there are two other possibilities, the sunroof (if present, not likely) and the ever popular "Duke's of Hazzard" entry. THAT I'd like to see Mr Big Tavo do in a MkI. Heck, I might even PAY to see THAT!!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_I hate it when I'm rushed in the morning. I really try not to sleep in, because if I'm rushed in the morning I'm grumpy for the rest of the day.
Good job making it on time though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
pwned









That is grotesque.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
That is grotesque.









Agreed. I'm still wondering who is responsible (i.e. who needs to get hit with a 2x4)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
SICKY BRAH! 

Fixed.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Which one depends on if I'ma drivin' (_driver's door_) or I'ma ridin' (_passenger's door_) or I'ma drinkin' (_rear hatch_).

But are you ridin' _dirty_?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

snoop dogg, son


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Gah, just checked out the photography forum, now I remember why I dont hang out with photographers. Good to be back here. It's cold in here and my hubby is gonna make ME go down and make a fire. Bleh. should be good for a cough-fest. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Gah, just checked out the photography forum, now I remember why I dont hang out with photographers. Good to be back here. It's cold in here and my hubby is gonna make ME go down and make a fire. Bleh. should be good for a cough-fest. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I tour the non car forums once every week.
The Home improvement, food& Beverage, music gear, photo, etc.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Well, the fire's going, and I wander about a few others once in a while. No clue where hubby got to. He left a trail of chips and clickers, I guess I could hunt him down. Is it summer yet?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I tour the non car forums once every week.
The Home improvement, food& Beverage, music gear, photo, etc.

I spend a fair bit of time in the music forum, but just in the "What are you listening to" type threads. Since I don't really like hip-hop there isn't much else there to interest me. I frequent another music forum to actually discuss music.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
That is grotesque.









I like that car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Except maybe for the flames...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I like that car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Except maybe for the flames...

i like the borbet type a look-a-likes
i want type a's


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Well, the fire's going, and I wander about a few others once in a while. No clue where hubby got to. He left a trail of chips and clickers, I guess I could hunt him down. Is it summer yet?

I have to start a fire every night...cosy warm, but not so when you come home from work to an ice cold house!
I wish Maine *had* a summer


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (loud wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loud wagen* »_









Looking totally awesome!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

I don't know what's going on here but the last few days it's been taking forever for the house to warm up, like I'm bleeding heat faster than usual.


_Modified by tmechanic at 8:23 PM 1-25-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I don't know what's going on here but the last few days it's been taking forever for the house to warm up, like I'm bleeding heat faster than usual.

_Modified by tmechanic at 8:23 PM 1-25-2008_

Same here.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Post a pic of that crank!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I don't know what's going on here but the last few days it's been taking forever for the house to warm up, like I'm bleeding heat faster than usual.

_Modified by tmechanic at 8:23 PM 1-25-2008_

Yeah, I'm blaming it to the cold weather we've been having


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









me happy in pants everytime I see that pic


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

I was thinking the same thing until realized that it was warmer these last couple days than it was last week, and the house was toasty last week,


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

For us geeks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwd_d_nYxdI
And this ones just funny
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8avOiTUcD4Y


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

YAY!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Are the tailights flipped?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Are the tailights flipped?

the timob posted and everyone is scared to post after him


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
the timob posted and everyone is scared to post after him

The Timob can be intimidating.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
The Timob can be intimidating.









Boo


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I are the come to da sinsee.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (upoo2)*

I've been awake for 21 hours and 17 minutes. Good night.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

Hey there, and good morning. Who's up for a McDonald's run for greasy breakfast and coffee? Oh , wait, I'm at home, not Cincy














So here I sit with my coffee, thinking I may be strong enough to do something Scirocco related today. Finally.










_Modified by punchbug at 4:08 AM 1-26-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Last night spur-of-the-moment I decided to go over to my brothers; he lives about an hour and a half away.
It had been about 2 weeks since I drove my Scirocco, There's still snow and gross on the roads, but it was so cold everything was dry.
Boy, I had forgotten what a blast that little red car is, and what an excellent highway cruiser it makes now with the .75 5th!
I made excellent time coming home, the great cruising conditions made me want it to be time to cruise out to cincy , _now_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I made excellent time coming home, the great cruising conditions made me want it to be time to cruise out to cincy , _now_

There's nothing left to say...amen


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Hey there, and good morning. Who's up for a McDonald's run for greasy breakfast and coffee? Oh , wait, I'm at home, not Cincy














So here I sit with my coffee, thinking I may be strong enough to do something Scirocco related today. Finally.










I think I'll get some greasy McDonald's breakfast on the way to work today!
Wanna buy a cruise? 7 Day Eastern Caribbean on the Holland America Zuiderdam March 8 from $599 per person...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

We hafta fix that heater fan of yours, Greg!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I think I'll get some greasy McDonald's breakfast on the way to work today!


How about this...there is no McDonalds on my way to work...nor a BK, nor a Wendy's nor a Dunkin Donuts nor a Tim Hortons and they don't have Waffle Houses in Maine








Boy I must live out in the sticks


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I think I'll get some greasy McDonald's breakfast on the way to work today!
Wanna buy a cruise? 7 Day Eastern Caribbean on the Holland America Zuiderdam March 8 from $599 per person...
















Sign me up for both, the breakfast and the cruise.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_We hafta fix that heater fan of yours, Greg!

Yes -my feet were cold!
Normally when the car is up to highway speeds the inside warms up nicely - but not when it's in the mid 20's it doesn't


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
How about this...there is no McDonalds on my way to work...nor a BK, nor a Wendy's nor a Dunkin Donuts nor a Tim Hortons and they don't have Waffle Houses in Maine








Boy I must live out in the sticks









I do too, the only time I have McGrease is at Cincy. Woke up feeling like it today though.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I do too, the only time I have McGrease is at Cincy. Woke up feeling like it today though.









Strange, a long time ago I had heard that they put chemicals in their foods that can make you addicted to them, I always thought it was a hoax...
Either way, we *finally* got a Taco Bell within driving distance from here, only like 21 miles


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Strange, a long time ago I had heard that they put chemicals in their foods that can make you addicted to them, I always thought it was a hoax...



I believe that Cheese has addictive qualities.
I mean - look at their advertising campagn! The slogan is "Ah, the power of Cheese."


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Cheese, Gromit!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I mean - look at their advertising campagn! The slogan is "Ah, the power of Cheese."









I think you're right! I might be lactose intolerant but I sure do eat my fair share of cheese


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Nah, it's not just the breakfast, it's the whole thing I woke up thinking of, you know, the morning dew, listening to the endless downshifted Borlas rolling in...that stuff. I need a lawn chair.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

My patented Timob™ brand folding lawn chair with awesome™ table and cupholder can be purchaced at a Sam's Club near you.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Nah, it's not just the breakfast, it's the whole thing I woke up thinking of, you know, the morning dew, listening to the endless downshifted Borlas rolling in...that stuff. I need a lawn chair.









Waw, totally, that needs to be put on CD so I can play it while sitting in my lawnchair in front of the fire on those cold, dark, winter nights


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Youtube is your friend.








http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=MXmWZGUYm0k
You can hear my clutch a-slippin'








Off I go for breakfast.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Youtube is your friend.








http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=MXmWZGUYm0k
You can hear my clutch a-slippin'








Off I go for breakfast.









Hehe, I don't have to go on youtube to watch that video








I watch it _all_ the time!!!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Youtube is your friend.










But the thing is...I'm at work wich means I can't watch youtube video's, but, wait, no way, it so happens I brought my laptop with me today, YAY!!








I've got that video on my hard drive


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Youtube is your friend.








Off I go for breakfast.









Youtube is never my friend. Just not. And Montreal breakfast. THAT's another whole fantasy....mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Youtube is never my friend. Just not. And Montreal breakfast. THAT's another whole fantasy....mmmmmmmmmmmm









Starting to think about lunch now...that's going to be mac and cheese


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

morning guys.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Goodmorning, and Wow 2 hrs. with no posts, BTW you're making me hungry.
Well I need to install the new idler pulley on my snow blower, now that I have snow to blow.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning, and Wow 2 hrs. with no posts, BTW you're making me hungry.
Well I need to install the new idler pulley on my snow blower, now that I have snow to blow.

just make sure you dont use your teeth


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning, and Wow 2 hrs. with no posts, BTW you're making me hungry.
Well I need to install the new idler pulley on my snow blower, now that I have snow to blow.

Good morning! (or afternoon here)
I'm having my mac and cheese at the moment


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

2 fast 2 furrrrrious is on usa
effin aye http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Another thrilling morning of cat boxes, laundry and vaccuuming for me here. I used to wonder what I did with my time before I had my MkI. I must have blocked it from my mind, but I'm starting to remember.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

i forgot just how terible the fast and furious franchize was








howd you get an evo?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Muhahaahah!! I got my new Digital Camera today.
Just in time, too - cause I'm about to make a LOT of changes to my car....
MUHAHHAAAUAHAHAUAHUAHAAHAHAH!!!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Muhahaahah!! I got my new Digital Camera today.
Just in time, too - cause I'm about to make a LOT of changes to my car....
MUHAHHAAAUAHAHAUAHUAHAAHAHAH!!!

Awesome! Can we expect some more of your famous technotes? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Muhahaahah!! I got my new Digital Camera today.
Just in time, too - cause I'm about to make a LOT of changes to my car....
MUHAHHAAAUAHAHAUAHUAHAAHAHAH!!!

New camera? Meet grease. Grease? You know what to do muahahaha....
Oh, and Timob? One tip from a "pro" (at breaking cameras). Don't put the camera on the car's roof because it's a flat, clean place, and THEN jack the car up. Just a reminder. My first digi survived it, but most won't like it a whole lot










_Modified by punchbug at 10:06 AM 1-26-2008_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_i forgot just how terible the fast and furious franchize was










Or as I call it...Maxwell House


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Yes, more technotes -
Also - this camera can recored 30fps @ 720x480 - which is full DVD or 720p HDTV resolution with sound and zoom! 
Video Technotes anyone?








Not Ninja edit for 0wnage...










_Modified by timbo2132 at 12:56 PM 1-26-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Nah, it's not just the breakfast, it's the whole thing I woke up thinking of, you know, the morning dew, listening to the endless downshifted Borlas rolling in...that stuff. I need a lawn chair.









Do downshifted Dynomas's count?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_morning guys.

How's Pittsburgh?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Do downshifted Dynomas's count?

Nope!
We're too low-class







Especially when the internal baffles let go


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Nope!
We're too low-class







Especially when the internal baffles let go

Just wait until I delete my cat and have headers


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Video Technotes anyone?








Not Ninja edit for 0wnage...


A video, now that would be quite something!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Oh sure, whatever tuned exhaust ya got. Heck, even untuned, it's the general consistency and familiar tone that counts. And then there are the MrLee's, his doesn't sound of this world but it's all good (like, very good). A few wheeshes thrown in for good measure here and there too, that's all quite acceptable. Just no Kia noises, well, maybe if it's an air cooler Kia. Gotta respect your roots, man.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Yeah, Kia noises are out of the question...except this certain one owned by Mike Bee, voosh







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Speaking of car noises.....
_work with me on this one_
I was watching Dirty Jobs a few nights ago and Mike Rowe was wrestling with an angry Llama (or alpacca) who was vocalizing his displeasure.
It was sort of a warble - but it sounded just like a nicely tuned vr6! Kinda of a Chewbacca thing to it...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Speaking of car noises.....
_work with me on this one_
I was watching Dirty Jobs a few nights ago and Mike Rowe was wrestling with an angry Llama (or alpacca) who was vocalizing his displeasure.
It was sort of a warble - but it sounded just like a nicely tuned vr6! Kinda of a Chewbacca thing to it...


I can see errr, hear that one *imagines* yeah...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

First Picture I took with the new camera!








This also came today - a good oil filter wrench from JCWhitney!
















and finally, this is the New camera - in the last picture I'll ever take with my Olympus!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

nice camera!!!






























BTW, Tires arrived yesterday!!!! One step closer to Cincy!!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_









Don't forget it tomorrow!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_i forgot just how terible the fast and furious franchize was








howd you get an evo?









I'll never forget just how bad those movies were, and to think it all started with a bad remake of a bad movie from 1964.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Nice camera, when I'm rich again, that'll take a few months, I might have to upgrade myself.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
How's Pittsburgh?

its good, pretty cold. went to the carniege museum of natural history today [yeah, dinosaurs] and art.
tonight going to see the glass exhibit at phipps conservatory.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Don't forget it tomorrow!


What kind of shennanigans do you have planned?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Muahahahah!
That's what!
I found that my new camera preforms quite well for my trademark shot, I even took this in twilight!!








Muahah!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

14.8 ==> running rich...









edit, I am still reading about Megasquirt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I needed a place to work so I built a bench today. The one in the garage now is an OLD door placed at chest height. Now I just have to lug the Box brake out and anchor it to the bench. (about 200lbs). The floor is uneven and made of OLD tarmac. Man those stones hurt the knees....


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Nice camera, when I'm rich again, that'll take a few months, I might have to upgrade myself.

Girls might think of a boob job as a way to up grade themselves. Whats on your mind?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (loud wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loud wagen* »_im drunk









Does that mean we can take advantage of you now?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_This is Rob saying "I wanna drive the turbo!" - Raul's car









MMmmm. Rob.
<ahem>
I'm sharing way too much aren't I?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Hey when is the official signup going to start? I CAN'T WAIT 'TIL CINCY 2008!









The signup page won't start until probably a month or less before Cincy. (More accurate count.)
And I'll be getting in touch with the hotel this week.
Anyone volunteering to head up the campground stuff? Get in touch with Rocco_Julie for web page stuff.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I think you must be the one who's a little drunk!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Cheese, Gromit!









ROTFL! Wallace & Gromit, FTW!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning, and Wow 2 hrs. with no posts, BTW you're making me hungry.

Ok, it's evening now but I'm catching up on the last few days' postings...
I was lucky enough to have breakfast with Tony (aka Neptuno) at Bob Evans this morning.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_I'm having my mac and cheese at the moment









Mmmmm. Mac & Cheese. One of the four food groups.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I think you must be the one who's a little drunk!









Nope. Well, unless you can get drunk on Chips Ahoy and Milk.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_14.8 ==> running rich...









edit, I am still reading about Megasquirt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

14.8 is damn fast too! Oh, AFR, not ET. My bad.








EDIT: I love dialup, where you read the comment to the picture WAY before you see the picture. Now I see where you got 14.8 from.


_Modified by punchbug at 5:15 PM 1-26-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
MMmmm. Rob.
<ahem>
I'm sharing way too much aren't I?

You been into the sauce?







You seem awful, ummm, inquisitive this evening.....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
MMmmm. Rob.
<ahem>
I'm sharing way too much aren't I?

Yes. Yes you are.
(My second ever post from work-I love being in charge of the store on a saturday night)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Mmmmm. Mac & Cheese. One of the four food groups.

My co-worker just ran next door to Wawa to get some mac & cheese.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Anyone volunteering to head up the campground stuff? Get in touch with Rocco_Julie for web page stuff.

The sign up page collects names, dates etc and sends it via email to the victim.. I mean vounteer..
The job is to collect the fees for the site, pre-pay the time and sit back and bash in the glow of accomplishment.
So... Any body up for it?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_You been into the sauce?







You seem awful, ummm, inquisitive this evening.....









Just the aforementioned milk & cookies.








Inquisitive? I don't know if that's quite the right word.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Just the aforementioned milk & cookies.








Inquisitive? I don't know if that's quite the right word.

Horny?


















_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 8:45 PM 1-26-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Horny?

















_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 8:45 PM 1-26-2008_

Whatever. OMG!!!! SHOES! (and they're green too!)


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

i loved that car at h20


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I think you must be the one who's a little drunk!









i was earlier, but then i had to walk outside and go to an art show....back to square one.
the SS Gin and Tonic is about to set sail http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Horny?









Yeah, that's probably closer to the truth. lol. I know I know, WTMI.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Look at this macro action - At NIGHT no less!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Nice Timbo. Now when are you gonna fix that speedo needle?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Nice Timbo. Now when are you gonna fix that speedo needle?

I don't know - It's already gotten me out of a speeding ticket!







I just point at it and tell the cop that I have no idea if it's right!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Also: I took this with no tripod, and no flash....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Nice picture. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Nope. Well, unless you can get drunk on Chips Ahoy and Milk.









You're either a man of simple pleasures, or a cheap date. Or both?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
the SS Gin and Tonic is about to set sail http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Comin'atchu like the muthaship!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
You're either a man of simple pleasures, or a cheap date. Or both?

I'm guessing both.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_
Girls might think of a boob job as a way to up grade themselves. Whats on your mind? 

I was thinking a new camera, I like my boobs just the way they are, thank you very much.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
My co-worker just ran next door to Wawa to get some mac & cheese.

Right on! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Isn't Wawa a wonderful thing?
There's nothing like it in Colorado.
It was like moving into the future!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Good Morning.
It's cold and my carharts are in the dryer so I won't be working on my car until this afternoon.
All this talk about building work benches reminds me that I have to rip mine out so I can fix the wall then build a better one in its place, but for that I need a new sheet of tin.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I have to start a fire every night...cosy warm, but not so when you come home from work to an ice cold house!
I wish Maine *had* a summer









Wait a tic, Maine does have a summer! Summer up there is FANTASTIC! 65-75 degree days, high clouds, ocean breezes.
Wait, did you move from Bath to Boothbay? My parents have a house in Boothbay Harbor! I should really bring the Scirocco this year.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

4 hours, and halfway down the page, wow guys

timbo, the new camera is AWESOME...makes me want a new one, but i think imma put my money into things that actually broken/arent in my possession yet


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_4 hours, and halfway down the page, wow guys


My thoughts exactly, at least I have an excuse, I was out working on my 'rocco.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

My Rocco now has tunes!!!!





















Just installed the CD player and now working on replacing the headlamps





























made the kids wash it yesterday so she is clean....





















I might have time to put the spacers on and lower it alittle bit more


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*

Sounds nice, mine already has tunes a JVC CD changer head unit with a CD player and a 12 CD changer that will read mp3s, wav and ogg files.
I was trying to get the exhaust mani off, could only get 4 of the nuts off, the nuts don't seen to be a real 12mm nut they're slightly smaller.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

i loved getting a cd player in my rocc....fm transmitter and ipod was not cutting it, and tapes? i think mine all melted in the sun years ago


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Mmm, I loved having a CD changer in my old 4Runner. I even have a 10 disc changer in the closet that would supposedly work in my Scirocco. But CD's are so, you know, 2000! (But I still like 'em)
I've been known to hit the road with a handful of CD's the XM tuner and the iPod. If I'm bored it's my own damn fault!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

well luckily it plays MP3, etc.... and has an aux in for my Ipod..... pics to come later tonight!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

Just got in from work, and them taking my Dad up to pick up his car from getting the headliner redone.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

You guy's are a bit slow with posting today








Everybody have a hangover from last night or something?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_You guy's are a bit slow with posting today









Everybody have a hangover from last night or something?









From milk & cookies? Hardly.
No, I spent the day driving home from Michigan (Quality Scirocco bonding time) and picking up a rollcage for another forum member.


----------



## VWTattoo (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I met up with Jim today and ate at Timbo's favorite road food joint- Wendy's.














He gave me some SII goodies he was parting with before he went on his way to bang them drums! A nice few hours back in the Scirocco Saddle.







Quite a few officers out there today.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (VWTattoo)*

Not really Scirocco content, but I got the back window to roll down in the 4Runner, for the first time in over a year!







I also got the fuel filter changed, so now it actually runs.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Mmm, I loved having a CD changer in my old 4Runner. I even have a 10 disc changer in the closet that would supposedly work in my Scirocco. But CD's are so, you know, 2000! (But I still like 'em)
I've been known to hit the road with a handful of CD's the XM tuner and the iPod. If I'm bored it's my own damn fault!

yeah, mp3 ready cd player in mine with an aux in on the front.
might need to get some sat radio, but idk.
oh, and a CB too. thats always fun


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_You guy's are a bit slow with posting today








Everybody have a hangover from last night or something?









Nope, off on a mission. Back now though!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

I need a different radio head unit for Cincy. (and an old alpine amp too)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Nope, off on a mission. Back now though!









Off to watch a movie.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Did I get it? Did I?
Oh yeah!



_Modified by punchbug at 7:05 PM 1-27-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Did I get it? Did I?

Got what?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Got what?
















The cat with all the Bling!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
The cat with all the Bling!

Speed beads. He needs 'em too, he's umm, big boned!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Well that was interesting. 
Power went off for almost 2 hrs. here.
At least it is relatively warm outside so I didn't have to worry too much about frozen pipes.
I really need a backup generator.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Well that was interesting. 
Power went off for almost 2 hrs. here.
At least it is relatively warm outside so I didn't have to worry too much about frozen pipes.
I really need a backup generator.


What the hell's wrong with your power company!







I'd sue!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I live i a rural area as a matter of fact 4 years ago my house was a farm, so power outages are quite common, but this one was bigger than normal, it took out the town of Roberts 6 miles away so probably vandalism again.
The little goobers don't seem to realize just how much power is going through those substations until they pop one of those line transformers and bar-b-que themselves.


_Modified by tmechanic at 9:55 PM 1-27-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Mmmm. Live copper!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

An hour and a half without posts? Slackers.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Mmmm. Live copper!









Yeah.








I've heard of people stealing live copper at power station.








Worthy of a Darwin Award.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









How's that for a clean engine bay?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

so clean... i'd hate to put a motor in that. You have to be soooooo careful.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Beeeeutiful car. 
But the silly bugger put the steering rack in backwards


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Morning, folks!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Think the sideburns would go better with the black bumpers?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








How's that for a clean engine bay?

My son's Jetta2 bay is that clean, but his underpinnings aren't as shiny, that's a nice use of chrome. The rest of the install is as challenging, relocating and hiding hoses and wires. I'm still waiting for him to line up something, umm, "softer"







than a TDI to pose in the bay, then I'll post up pics for all you guys. But for once, he did it up right.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*

that mk1 RHD golf has my bay beat... nice job


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (SP Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SP Scirocco* »_that mk1 RHD golf has my bay beat... nice job

Yeah, it really is beautiful. I'd never want that for my car, I'd be afraid to drive it!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Good morning.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

morning...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_morning... 









Great picture!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Morning folks. Drove the Scirocco all weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I really gotta fix the blower motor in it; it gets farking cold in there!
Its amazing to me, how when the car spends 3 days out of the garage how much stuff immediately fills in it's space; so there's some tidying up to be done.
THen it's back to the Jetta for transportation. It keeps blowing it's fust for the relayed high beams, gotta track that down.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

back at work


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Great picture!

and a few more


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

What's the story behind those pictures?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_What's the story behind those pictures?

she pulled a 2.0 ABA out of my old golf this weekend. We're doing a transplant into another golf. 
her name is Emma, she's 4 years old. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

WHo is she, just some kid you rented for the weekend?
Is that her dad, the bald guy?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_WHo is she, just some kid you rented for the weekend?
Is that her dad, the bald guy?

yeah that's her dad. She was just hanging out @ the shop and wanted to help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_WHo is she, just some kid you rented for the weekend?
Is that her dad, the bald guy?

you can rent children for labor in the show me state?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
you can rent children for labor in the show me state?

how do you think i got the rocco done


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
how do you think i got the rocco done









all makes sense now
'i have candy at my house







', ha, gotcha, now you gotta build my car


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Dude! That is just wrong on so many levels.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Dude! That is just wrong on so many levels.

your telling me, i saw the advanced screening of the 'to catch a preditor' episode


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
yeah that's her dad. She was just hanging out @ the shop and wanted to help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You know how it is. Kid brings dad to work and if you don't keep 'em occupied they start getting into trouble. Very cute.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
your telling me, i saw the advanced screening of the 'to catch a preditor' episode









ugly.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

you guys are messed up in the head... for serious
172... mine


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

There needs more pics on this page...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_you guys are messed up in the head... for serious
172... mine

What? You been hanging around here long enough. Is that so surprising?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Think the sideburns would go better with the black bumpers?

















*BBSB!* *B*ring *B*ack the *S*ide*B*urns!
YAY!
I vote for the Timob.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

How ya feeling Joe?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
What? You been hanging around here long enough. Is that so surprising?

nope, not one bit


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I just went to Wendy's.
Can I get a Muahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
*BBSB!* *B*ring *B*ack the *S*ide*B*urns!
YAY!
I vote for the Timob.


Just for you, Joe...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I just went to Wendy's.
Can I get a Muahahahaha!!!!!









MUAHHHAHAHHAAHAH!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
MUAHHHAHAHHAAHAH!









Many thanks to the ever-gracious Timob.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Many thanks to the ever-gracious Timob.









Good. Someday, and that day may never come, I'll call upon you to do a service for me. But, until that day, accept this MUAHHHAHAHHAAHAH! as a gift.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_How ya feeling Joe?

Much better, Greg. First day back at work. Loaded up with Mucinex, Nasonex, and Flovent. Sounds like an exhaust, intake and tuning company name, but it's all working hard to make me feel normal again.
Still a little weak, tho.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_How ya feeling Joe?


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm beginning to like your pics the best, Mark.
By the way, I'm starting a new job tomorrow. Guess which weekend I'll bring up regarding Vaca?


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*

next weekend?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
By the way, I'm starting a new job tomorrow. Guess which weekend I'll bring up regarding Vaca?

That's great Mike. What kind of work?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_

Just for you, Joe...









ALRIGHT!
Looks great with the new bumpers there, Tim!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_That's great Mike. What kind of work?

Web Developer @ the Carroll County Times (newspaper where I live).
Commute will drop from 42 miles one way to 9 miles. That alone is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (smithma7)*

Congrats on the job, Mike. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(I just listened to King Crimson a while ago, btw.)


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Congrats on the job, Mike. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(I just listened to King Crimson a while ago, btw.)

Thanks.
(I know, last gave you away! -inBucks)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (smithma7)*

Ah, that was _you_!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_I'm beginning to like your pics the best, Mark.
By the way, I'm starting a new job tomorrow. Guess which weekend I'll bring up regarding Vaca?

Congratulation on the new job Mike. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_you guys are messed up in the head... for serious
172... mine

172 should have been the host's page.











_Modified by punchbug at 2:56 PM 1-28-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
172 should have been the host's page.









why for


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Let's all make paper 172s and throw them at Daun as he buzzes us!

http://www.geocities.com/CapeC...l.jpg


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
why for









Because.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
why for









See above dialup ninja edit








Oh, and I am healthy enough for







tonight I think. SWEET! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

looks like a N6651A to me


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Sixty-six fifty-one alpha, yep, that's her. may as well be a Scirocco, she's such a family member that one.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_looks like a N6651A to me


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Euro bumps are looking fantastic! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Posting from English 391....
It has GOT to be 85 degrees in the classroom! OMGWTFBBQLOLZ.
Class starts in 6 min and lasts 3 hours.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_


















If it were only that easy for my a$$.









OWNED


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Posting from English 391....
It has GOT to be 85 degrees in the classroom! OMGWTFBBQLOLZ.
Class starts in 6 min and lasts 3 hours.

























The room thermostat thermometer says 96 deg in here...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Summer time! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just like at Cincy.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

except there's no beer or sciroccos...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_except there's no beer or sciroccos...

Or martinis.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Or Cindy's Chocolate Chip cookies...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Or Cindy's Chocolate Chip cookies...

Why was I not informed about those?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Posting from English 391....
It has GOT to be 85 degrees in the classroom! OMGWTFBBQLOLZ.
Class starts in 6 min and lasts 3 hours.

























Posting from HUMN450 - History of Modern Art...
Class started 6 minutes ago, lasts 4 hours








Turning in my MoMA essay/paper thingy.
Sketching with colored pencils...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Why was I not informed about those?

They were in my belly..... that's why.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Or martinis.









EEHHH
Wrong on that count.
There's no finer way to go to class.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
EEHHH
Wrong on that count.
There's no finer way to go to class.

Just kidding!!!









Am I?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

We've switched rooms....
*phew*
I can breathe now!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Don't drink and learn, Greg.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Some people have learned a few lessons by drinking.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Some people have learned a few lessons by drinking.









Totally, but it hasn't taught me not to drink........yet


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

I wasn't talking about me neither.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

My colored pencils are made in Germany.
Luckily, there's no electrical parts, so they won't break.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Well, 8 pages in the four days I was gone for the 24. Not bad at all. And here's some 24 content....


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_My colored pencils are made in Germany.
Luckily, there's no electrical parts, so they won't break.

Yay! Finally some real german quality


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Well, 8 pages in the four days I was gone for the 24. Not bad at all. And here's some 24 content....









Fixed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Don't drink and learn, Greg.









you can drink and learn just fine, learned that last year in my psych class...the only problem is in order to recall some of the stuff you learned, you need to be in that same chemical state
in the study: 4 groups: 1st phase is to sit in a lecture, 1/2 the room is drunk, the other half stone sober. 2nd phase, next day, make them all take a test on the lecture from before, except 1/2 the people who were drunk are drunk again, other 1/2 sober, vice versa for the sober learners
learn drunk, take the test drunk did about the same as learn sober, test sober....drunk to sober, sober to drunk performed worst
so, drink up greg


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









If you're serious I might drive up Marc!







Cheers!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Ok, I'll have to come up on some weekend







Do they require passports now?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Ok, I'll have to come up on some weekend







Do they require passports now?

Nah, just leave the guns at home.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

yeah, its a kia, but [look under liscence plate which im too lazy to blurr out







]


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

the retention might not be very high, but it has got to be the most fun way to do it!

_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Some people have learned a few lessons by drinking.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Nah, just leave the guns at home.









Oh ok, so having a box of 45 acp on the dash is acceptable








I'll do my best to clean the car out


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_yeah, its a kia, but [look under liscence plate which im too lazy to blurr out







]









Do you mean 'other' car or 'first' car


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Do you mean 'other' car or 'first' car









well, its first in my heart.
at the time though, i had just gotten the scriocco, it looked like garbage, and ran about the same. yet, i was still excited enough to get the sticker cut and put on the jetta for the aka rally. cross country repping a car that i bought like 4 days before i left for the trip.
yeah, i like my 'other car' scirocco


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
well, its first in my heart.
at the time though, i had just gotten the scriocco, it looked like garbage, and ran about the same. yet, i was still excited enough to get the sticker cut and put on the jetta for the aka rally. cross country repping a car that i bought like 4 days before i left for the trip.
yeah, i like my 'other car' scirocco









Funny, I was chatting with another dubber yesterday, and he said "After all, what's more rare than a MkI Scirocco?". The conversation took place next to his very nice 2dr MkI Jetta. Umm, that's pretty close!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Funny, I was chatting with another dubber yesterday, and he said "After all, what's more rare than a MkI Scirocco?". The conversation took place next to his very nice 2dr MkI Jetta. Umm, that's pretty close! 

Was it a diesel? That would be pretty rare, although there are at least two of those driving around here, I only know of 1 Mk1 Scirocco around here that driving around.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

A gasser I do believe.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Any 174 numbered plane or car around?








_Turtle_ edit for pic.


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 9:57 PM 1-28-2008_


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

i need some euro bumps. NOW.
SOMEONE HELP ME!
gahhhhhhhh


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_i need some euro bumps. NOW.
SOMEONE HELP ME!
gahhhhhhhh

arent there a couple sets in the classifieds right now?


----------



## Scirocco Manifesto (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (upoo2)*

I feel your pain


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Scirocco Manifesto)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Fixed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Well I like that 24 also. Do you get any German imported beers up there Marc, such as Lowenbrau or Paulaner?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
172 should have been the host's page.











I agree.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Sixty-six fifty-one alpha, yep, that's her. may as well be a Scirocco, she's such a family member that one.

Yepper. I took advantage of the rare, warm and nice-ish weather we had this afternoon and put about 40 minutes on her.
Here's a shot of the registration numbers after re-doing them last year. Much nicer than the bumper sticker that was on there before.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Awesome photos of the C-172, Daun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Well I like that 24 also. Do you get any German imported beers up there Marc, such as Lowenbrau or Paulaner?

Yes we do.
We even had the Lowenbrau lion in town last summer.
















Pictures by Marc G. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (not mine)



_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:36 AM 1-29-2008_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

^^^







^^^
Remind me to take a trip to Montreal in the summer


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Is it Cincy yet?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

^^ car looks SOOO good man!!! Can't wait to see you guys again!


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Love the red hood but I'm still trying to decide whether or not I should put the black one on again for some more stencil fun or not. Bad news though Amy can't make it.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

Good morning, it's early and I'm up. yay.
Well off to work, on icey roads, it rained last night and it's 28* this morning so....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Any 174 numbered plane or car around?
_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 9:57 PM 1-28-2008_

Janes (Daun) will chime in, but there is a 195, so in a few pages we could burn enough fuel to keep a big fleet of high strung 100 octane Roccos happy. (At least I imagine those round engines are thirsty







)


This guy was nice, he bought me beer! Canadain beer too










_Modified by punchbug at 1:31 PM 1-29-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

How's everybody's Cincy mods coming? I know my car's been changing a lot!


















_Modified by timbo2132 at 8:15 AM 1-29-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I had a number of weird dreams last night -among them that I owned Colins (loud_wagen) bigassed Dodge turbodiesel truck. Which he sold like 3 years ago.
But I was taking it into a shop for one of those monster power upgrades..


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_How's everybody's Cincy mods coming? I know my car's been changing a lot!










please pardon me for editing the timob in a quote








mine made some good progress over winter break from school. still plenty more to do, but definitely cleard some hurdles over break:
lowered it [finally]
wired up another cigarette lighter socket
put in a new antenna [old one wasnt worth anything]
front and rear eurosport bars
rebuild shift linkage and bushings
K&N filter
prob more that im forgetting


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Janes (Daun) will chime in, but there is a 195, so in a few pages we could burn enough fuel to keep a big fleet of high strung 100 octane Roccos happy. (At least I imagine those round engines are thirsty







)


Yes, they are. There's a whole slew of Cessnas.... 175, 177, 180, 182, 185, 190, 195....


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
you can drink and learn just fine, learned that last year in my psych class...the only problem is in order to recall some of the stuff you learned, you need to be in that same chemical state


Yup, that's true. I practiced that a lot when I was in college.








Anybody remember those Foster's "Oil Can" beers? (remember, this was before I knew any better!)








My friend and I had a once-a week night class one semester and we made it a practice to chug one of those right before we left for class. Come to think of it, _what_ class was it?
Oh yeah, East-West Philosophy!








Ah, to be young and stupid again. Now, I'm just old and stupid.
Brendan


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

morning.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

morning.
I've been out of town for 3 days, and I'm not reading through all the pages I missed.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_How's everybody's Cincy mods coming? I know my car's been changing a lot!










Waiting on tax return.








Not sure what's gonna happen before Cincy. I'd like to do a total brake/wheel/tire upgrade and get that out of the way. Depends on the going rate at the junk yard I suppose. 
I'm also about %90 decided on pulling out the whole harness and re-wiring the car. Not only for preparation for the TDI but just to make it safe and reliable for this summer. Thinking of this fuse panel:








And making a relay board for the high-current duties.
I figure I either have to do it now or do it later. I could fiddle with it this spring just so the car is running and do it when I swap the TDI, or I can do it now, know that it's right, and just make some minor adjustments when the TDI goes in and be done with it. Decisions!
Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

IMHO, wait 'til you swap the engine.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

OK, it might just be here in the twin cities, but now that it's winter they won't tell us what the temp is just the windchill temp. 
Is this to reinforce the whole "global warning" farce?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_morning.
I've been out of town for 3 days, and I'm not reading through all the pages I missed.

you need to get on this 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3651479
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Hmm, I either need to swing up your way sometime, or have you bring me beer at Cincy.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Hmm, I either need to swing up your way sometime, or have you bring me beer at Cincy. 

speaking of Beer @ Cincy.... I'm bringing a few cases of the famous BLVD WHEAT!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
speaking of Beer @ Cincy.... I'm bringing a few cases of the famous BLVD WHEAT! 









I will take it upon myself to help lighten your load for the return trip.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

2 hours, come on guys
mmmm, mmm, mac and cheese lunch


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (upoo2)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*
















wned


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
speaking of Beer @ Cincy.... I'm bringing a few cases of the famous BLVD WHEAT! 









Nice!
I'm gonna bring some local beer too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

marc, going crazy as usual


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

I'm having authentic tacos, 99c tacos at Casa Lapita.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Nice!
I'm gonna bring some local beer too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









*I plan on pounding some Summer Blondes in Cincy!*


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Nice!
I'm gonna bring some local beer too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Meeeeeeeeee too.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Even though I don't drink I could bring some real WI beers.
BRAND NAMES JAN FEB MAR APR MAY JUN JUL AUG SEP OCT NOV DEC 
Fat Squirrel 
Spotted Cow 
Hop Hearty 
Uff-Da Bock 
Wisconsin Belgian Red 
Raspberry Tart 
Organic Revolution 
Edel Pils 
Road Slush Oatmeal Stout 
Snowshoe Red Ale 
To name a few from New Glarus
And of course Leinenkugel's








Jule Alt 
Totally Naked 
Dancing Man Wheat 
Staghorn Octoberfest 
Imperial Weizen


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_marc, going crazy as usual


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
speaking of Beer @ Cincy.... I'm bringing a few cases of the famous BLVD WHEAT! 









Hey Mr. Lee, do they still make Tenpenny Bitter? That stuff was delicious when i could find it.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









MMmmm..... 356's. Looks similar to one we had in our shop a few years back:
























Psst..... It's a _Replica._








Brendan


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
MMmmm..... 356's. Looks similar to one we had in our shop a few years back:








Psst..... It's a _Replica._








Brendan

Replica or not, still hot!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_















wned

What the hell kind of Scirocco is that?


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

muther fu**or. pg 175???????


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Replica or not, still hot! 

The steering wheel looks dreadfully out of place!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_








What the hell kind of Scirocco is that?

The kind I would drive!







What a beautiful car!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
The steering wheel looks dreadfully out of place!

it belongs on a scirocco... or 2


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Nice!
I'm gonna bring some local beer too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Cool, we have a new store in maine here that offers quite a variety of imported beers, I'm going to try and find something special and maybe belgian


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
The steering wheel looks dreadfully out of place!

X2, reminds me of people that build the Cobra replica's and use the stock Mustang steering wheel


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
X2, reminds me of people that build the Cobra replica's and use the stock Mustang steering wheel









LOL! Yeah, looking closer at the car there were a LOT of things out of place. Won't even talk about the wiring. The engine gave me nightmares for a while too, from what I could tell it was a 1600 DP that was worked a little. Had the stock single carb and we put a set of dual singles on it. Driving that car with the top down and the engine roaring right behind you was a tad scary.








Looking back we should have rebuilt the engine so we knew what we were starting with. Lots of farting around with nickel-and dime things that someone else had done.
Brendan


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Looking back we should have rebuilt the engine so we knew what we were starting with. Lots of farting around with nickel-and dime things that someone else had done.


Isn't that what always happens? You have to fix everything the "previous owner" screwed up on and the car starts to nickle and dime you to death








And we won't even start with "home-made" kit cars


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
it belongs on a scirocco... or 2

























Or hows about this one?








The good ol' Porsche steering wheel in a Scirocco trick.


_Modified by cholland_ at 5:00 PM 1-29-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*

i love the porsche wheel in a scirocco trick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but i also like the flat bottom momo trick so i can get in and out without embedding my cellphone and keys in my thigh


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_

Or hows about this one?








The good ol' Porsche steering wheel in a Scirocco trick.

oh oh.. i like that one!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_i love the porsche wheel in a scirocco trick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but i also like the flat bottom momo trick so i can get in and out without embedding my cellphone and keys in my thigh









Ahh, you just haven't had your Scirocco long enough or driven it enough.
I remember that being a huge problem when I bought my Scirocco - and it had a small diameter MoMo wheel; Now I never even notice it and I've gone to a larger wheel.
With enough practice you'll develop that special techique/stance for climbing in and out. Of course, it is dangerous to dress slacks or Tuxedo pants


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Ahh, you just haven't had your Scirocco long enough or driven it enough.
I remember that being a huge problem when I bought my Scirocco - and it had a small diameter MoMo wheel; Now I never even notice it and I've gone to a larger wheel.
With enough practice you'll develop that special techique/stance for climbing in and out. Of course, it is dangerous to dress slacks or Tuxedo pants









oh, i have a technique...its just been messed up now that its lower.
oh well, rado seats going in soon, so that should help. but if i did a porsche wheel, id just want the one mr lee already has







what fun is there in that?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Or hows about this one?








The good ol' Porsche steering wheel in a Scirocco trick.


What does that steering wheel come out of? A 924?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
oh, i have a technique...its just been messed up now that its lower.


Refine that technique! Do work, son!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_

What does that steering wheel come out of? A 924?

That one's from a 944, I'm pretty sure mr. lee's is from a 944 Turbo, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_i love the porsche wheel in a scirocco trick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but i also like the flat bottom momo trick so i can get in and out without embedding my cellphone and keys in my thigh









That 944 wheel is actually better than the stock wheel. I think they're the same diameter, but the spline is a little taller... the wheel sits closer to your chest and further from your knees. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Trust me... I'm 6'3", I noticed the difference


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
The kind I would drive!







What a beautiful car!

+1. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
+1. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









SHEBANG!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
SHEBANG!


KERRANG!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

THWACK!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

PISSSHHHHH-TAWWWWWW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

<SIGH>


















_Modified by scirocco*joe at 6:27 PM 1-29-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Joe going crazy for ownage...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Joe going crazy for ownage...
















I was just BORED. 
Or was that waterboard?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_


















bad day....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_








bad day.... 

I just found out that my laptop has no serial port.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

What type of expansion port does it have, PCMCIA or Express, if you know that do I have a web site for you.
http://www.byterunner.com/byte...Cards
I had to order an express card for my laptop.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_THWACK!









Thrak?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I just found out that my laptop has no serial port.









New laptops hardly ever do. And if you have an antique like my Dell, it has its own issues. It's like running your Scirocco with another Scirocco.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I just found out that my laptop has no serial port.









you can use a USB to Serial cable to connect to Megasquirt CPU
http://www.usbgear.com/compute...2C461


_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 7:18 PM 1-29-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
you can use a USB to Serial cable to connect to Megasquirt CPU

Don't get the radio shack one though - it blows


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

found this on ebay for 5 ducks shipped.








It is not for MS, but to connect to a Cisco router.
MS V3 has bluetooth support. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_found this on ebay for 5 ducks shipped.








It is not for MS, but to connect to a Cisco router.
MS V3 has bluetooth support. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I still use 5-1/4" floppy drives for all my critical data work. No bluetooth.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*










My server has an RS232 port. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hopefully it has the needed software to talk to the port.








/dev/ttyS0 


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 7:50 PM 1-29-2008_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Hypertermimal FTW!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

I am building this








to be in the car and be connected to MS


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I just found out that my laptop has no serial port.









get a usb to serial adaptor from newegg.com. I know it works fine once the com setting in the software is set to the com connection the adaptor is plugged into in the hardware manager.
any adaptor will need a driver to work


_Modified by weeblebiker at 12:43 AM 1-30-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

^^What the hell is that?


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I am building this








to be in the car and be connected to MS

what is that? and what will it do for my ms?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_found this on ebay for 5 ducks shipped.


only 5 ducks?
quack quack moafocka


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_








bad day.... 

what happened?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
only 5 ducks?
quack quack moafocka









At work I earn my ducks, at home I spend my ducks.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (weeblebiker)*

it's a mini-itx computer
http://www.mini-itx.com


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
At work I earn my ducks, at home I spend my ducks.


















i wish canadian money still was worthless compared to US currency, then jokes would be running rampant about ducks on your coins.
but it would all be a lie, because a duck on a coin is gangster, preditory bird like the US? hells naw, a duck.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

That's not a duck!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*

If it walks like a duck, if it quacks like a duck and if it looks like a duck...











_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 8:47 PM 1-29-2008_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_If it walks like a duck, if it quacks like a duck and if it looks like a duck...









_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 8:47 PM 1-29-2008_

Sure looks like a duck!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_If it walks like a duck, if it quacks like a duck and if it looks like a duck...









_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 8:47 PM 1-29-2008_

Well, I've never seen one walking on land before, but they definitely don't quack like a duck. It's more of a "ooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOO".
It's kind of like "L-oooooooOOOOOOOO-N", but not.









Ah, hell. Duck content.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Wow halfway down the page.
I guess the finer points of the sounds a duck makes really kills the thread.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Wow halfway down the page.


We are not halfway down the page, we are almost done. Not yet, but almost done.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

My cat just died.












































RIP, Marzipan. She lived 2005-2008. She had a blood clot that cut off the lower half of her body.







My favorite of all my cats.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Sorry to hear that Timbo.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Oh no Timbo, sorry to hear about your loss *hugs*


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*























sad sad day for the timob.
my heartfelt sympathy for your loss


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

one of the timob has passed on. but the timob lives on.
sorry man








owned










_Modified by frd206 at 10:22 PM 1-29-2008_


----------



## sciroccos4life (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_






















sad sad day for the timob.
my heartfelt sympathy for your loss

x2


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Wow...sorry about the cat. That really sucks.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

Thanks for the kind words. I didn't mean to upset the mood in the thread!
Cincy!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

^^Kia!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_^^Kia!









a mk4 kia no less....the most common of all the kias


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

ooohhh I want one of these
http://youtube.com/watch?v=awvNFJNLPb0


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_ooohhh I want one of these
http://youtube.com/watch?v=awvNFJNLPb0

i think i would die on one of those


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_one of the timob has passed on. but the timob lives on.
sorry man








owned









_Modified by frd206 at 10:22 PM 1-29-2008_

bad click


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
bad click

censored.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Sorry for your loss Tim.
OK, it's getting late here it's -13* with wind at 20-40 mph, after 5 hrs my furnace was able to raise the temp in the house by 1*. Tomorrow morning will not be fun.
In other news my parts to keep going on the build for Cincy are on their way from Potterman, it's just too cold to do me any good right now.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

http://www.2 0 f i v e 8 t h .com/lolz
take out the spaces


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_http://www.2 0 f i v e 8 t h .com/lolz
take out the spaces


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_http://www.2 0 f i v e 8 t h .com/lolz
take out the spaces

were no strangers to love.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

Here's a cool kia. Well at least it's German.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Here's a cool kia. Well at least it's German.









I'm afraid Daun would not let that kia park at Cincy in May


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Aww come on! The ground would be dry so it wouldn't tear it up too bad. Now the ruts from the weight of the thing would be different. Could be fun tearing around the field though.


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_My cat just died.












































RIP, Marzipan. She lived 2005-2008. She had a blood clot that cut off the lower half of her body.







My favorite of all my cats.


Oh noooo, this is sad, i feel sorry for you.









greets
Lars


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (OSLer)*

Timbo, you have my sympathies, she was young too. I'll hug mine extra lots today just for that, schools are CLOSED! 100 kph winds, it's just insane here!


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Sorry about your loss timbo.
Its nothing close to a replacement, but whenever I get sad, I watch this, and it cheers me right up. For the last 5 years its worked.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pr759dhxmJ0


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (badpenny)*








sorry to hear about the cat... i have one too and it's gona suck to loose her.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_ It's more of a "ooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOO".
It's kind of like "L-oooooooOOOOOOOO-N", but not.










My Grandmother used to do the most realistic Loon call...
Luh-ooOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOo etc etc etc


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_http://www.2 0 f i v e 8 t h .com/lolz
take out the spaces

You SUCK.
I'm going to email you the virus that locks you to the dancing brittney spears page.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Goodmorning,
IT'S COLD, my Kia, ie the Jeep, needed a little persuasion to get her started this morning, let her roll down the drive and pop the clutch as you turn the key, on the Norton it was Electric Assist Starting.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Tim, I'm sorry about your loss. Kitties are little creatures that leave big footprints on your heart, and it's tough when they get called to the great mouse-chase in the sky.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_http://www.2 0 f i v e 8 t h .com/lolz
take out the spaces

Cruel. Very cruel.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_schools are CLOSED! 100 kph winds, it's just insane here!

Yeah, we had that overnight here too. (Knocked out my internet of course around 9:30). The power went out for about 5 hours starting around 1:00 AM and the furnace is still trying to recover. (Currently 59 degrees. Inside.)
Is it time for spring yet?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_the furnace is still trying to recover. (Currently 59 degrees. Inside.)
Is it time for spring yet?

Time to light a fire in the fireplace!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Time to light a fire in the fireplace!

My fireplace is one of those fake ones with no chimney!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
My fireplace is one of those fake ones with no chimney!









You need one of these:








And just cram it in the decorative fireplace.....


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
You need one of these:








And just cram it in the decorative fireplace.....

My parents have afish tank DVD like that. Was thinking about getting them a fireplace one... but they have 3 fireplaces and a wood stove at their house, so figured it would be kind of redundant to burn up the tv as well


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

Tim.... sorry about your kitty. Hopefully it didn't suffer.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Sad to hear about your cat TiMob.... I have 4 cats and would be pretty upset if one of them passed.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

I just left my boss' office......
Mike B - _"I need off the 1st weekend in June... I'm going to OH"_
Mike B's boss (as he is marking the date on his calander) - _"Ohio? What's in Ohio"_
Mike B- _"A gtg of sorts, more of a reunion of family members"_
Mike B's boss - _"I didn't know you have family in Ohio"_ 
Mike B - _"That I do... the trip in June it is a memorable experience"_ 
Mike B's boss - _"I hope you have a great time"_ 
Mike B - _"thanks... I will"_ 
verbatim.
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

/\ DId you make it clear that by first weekend in June, you meant May 31st/June 1st?
Cause maybe he would think you wanted June 7/8....
And that would be a week too late!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I have access to a time machine.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

looks like you have access to the OWN machine


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

page qwnage is for.........


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
I have access to a time machine. 

The Voosh (with Quattro) has enough power and traction to make the earth roatate backwards, reversing the course of time.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
The Voosh (with Quattro) has enough power and traction to make the earth roatate backwards, reversing the course of time.

it would just make everyone dizzy...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif
I love you guys....


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
it would just make everyone dizzy... 

you will find out in June.... 140 mph perhaps?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

So at the end of Cincy weekend we could rewind and do it all over again??


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm in BUSN319 right now. Marketing. The professor - she's HOTTT!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_I just left my boss' office......
Mike B - _"I need off the 1st weekend in June... I'm going to OH"_
Mike B's boss (as he is marking the date on his calander) - _"Ohio? What's in Ohio"_
Mike B- _"A gtg of sorts, more of a reunion of family members"_
Mike B's boss - _"I didn't know you have family in Ohio"_ 
Mike B - _"That I do... the trip in June it is a memorable experience"_ 
Mike B's boss - _"I hope you have a great time"_ 
Mike B - _"thanks... I will"_ 
verbatim.
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

awesome exchange, top notch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm in BUSN319 right now. Marketing. The professor - she's HOTTT!









Not true with out cell phone pics


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm in BUSN319 right now. Marketing. The professor - she's HOTTT!









You need to sneak pics with that sneaky computer cam of yours...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
You need to sneak pics with that sneaky computer cam of yours...

we are all terrible people.
on that note, timbo, pictures, pronto


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

photos or ****


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

lol. vortex censors "****"


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
awesome exchange, top notch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it's how we roll in Bee Em Doubleu land.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

photos or s-t-f-u


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm in BUSN319 right now. Marketing. The professor - she's HOTTT!



















_Modified by Michael Bee at 10:23 AM 1-30-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Not the best picture... but you did ask for it!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

tim ....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_tim ....


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Are we there yet????

Spent 4 hours getting more ink last night..... I think I have one more session left and my back will be complete!!!








Rocco content: I drove my rocco everyday this week!







and listening to tunes while I was driving!!







(new experience for me since I haven't had music in the rocco since I got it in July07)


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*

Any pics of the ink?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

I will have some tonight..... I got home at midnight last night and lets just say the wife wasn't happy to get out of bed and snap some pics..


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_...lets just say the wife wasn't happy to get out of bed and snap some pics..









At that hour, if you woke her up, my guess was she wasn't happy at all.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Good morning.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_I just left my boss' office......
Mike B - _"I need off the 1st weekend in June... I'm going to OH"_
...


I just asked my boss for that weekend off as well.
Me: _I'm taking off 30th of May thru June 1st._
Me: _Must be Cincy. Rock on!_
Me: _All my friends are going to be there._
Me: _Oh, so you will be alone then._
Me: _Nobody likes a smart ass!_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
I have access to a time machine.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_tim ....









The Timob has low standards.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
You SUCK.
I'm going to email you the virus that locks you to the dancing brittney spears page.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_










don't be like that.... I'll let you use it if you want to.
time machines are hard to come by y'know.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_

Me: _Nobody likes a smart ass!_










spontaneity has it's time and place.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
spontaneity has it's time and place.









Exactly.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Trudging through the day. I can not get motivated.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*









How I feel.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*









Owned!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Trudging through the day. I can not get motivated.









I managed to pickup an aftermarket repro of a Mk1 Foglight switch - two position for the rear fog! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
However, no wiring diagram. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Anybody got one?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_










RESPECT MY AUTHORITY!!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_








Owned!

You WILL respect mah _AUTHORITAY_!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

4 months till Cincy


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_Are we there yet????

Spent 4 hours getting more ink last night..... I think I have one more session left and my back will be complete!!!








Rocco content: I drove my rocco everyday this week!







and listening to tunes while I was driving!!







(new experience for me since I haven't had music in the rocco since I got it in July07)

This is the PERFECT time to do work under your dash, like, say swapping out the intrument cluster. Ask me how I know this?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Trudging through the day. I can not get motivated.









I felt that way 1nce.... but then I work with so many beautiful womenz so motivation is KEY.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
This is the PERFECT time to do work under your dash, like, say swapping out the intrument cluster. Ask me how I know this?










lol....that sounds rather uncomfortable!!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*

I need to pull my console and modify it for the three gauge panel.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_










Better:








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpTw3GZU0Zw








Brendan


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Better:








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpTw3GZU0Zw








Brendan


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
The Timob has low standards.









atleast the timob has standards.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

This thread had taken a weird turn since I left the house at 10.45


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_

lol....that sounds rather uncomfortable!!























Oh yeah, but I think of it whenever anyone mentions a back tattoo. So what did you get put on there? Mine is a Kolibri


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_This thread had taken a weird turn since I left the house at 10.45









see what happens when you are not around to supervise the kids


----------



## vw_Dru (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Things have gotten pretty strange in this thread. Not much Scirocco content...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_This thread had taken a weird turn since I left the house at 10.45









Just to make it even wierder...
I just finished watching my last star trek episode today.
I have offically seen every live-action star trek ever produced.
Now, where can I get Star Trek: The Animated Series from the 70s


----------



## jettalandon (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I think I may actually be able to make Cincy this year for the first time. I'm pretty excited about that.


----------



## 88ssv (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: (jettalandon)*

Me too!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Just to make it even wierder...
I just finished watching my last star trek episode today.



Hum...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_










Oh..My..God... can it be..yes...it is... Official...Timob has...No life.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Oh yeah, but I think of it whenever anyone mentions a back tattoo. So what did you get put on there? Mine is a Kolibri









Coming from a tight family background I have my Family Tattoo on my upper back shoulder area (large Old english style font, last name across back...yes I am hispanic).... The part I recently got was a "day of the dead" theme of Virgin Guadalupe artwork that my wife did for me (she is an artist)...anyways it represents my wife and my three boys...as well as my Family's heritage...bla bla..... 
Anyways it will be finished with one more appointment..


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

This thread needs more scirocco!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

and more


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

and more


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

and more


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

and more


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

and more


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

and more


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

look at BigT making sure he stays in the top 10 Post Whore status
frd206 708 
Mtl-Marc 645 
G-rocco 498 
mr lee 480 
Chris16vRocco 415 
16VScirrocco88 407 
MK1roccin77 381 
timbo2132 325 
punchbug 308 
bigtavo 269 
scirocco*joe 222


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

and more


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

and more


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

and still more


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Cafe Jim


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Who's that handsome guy in the orange cap?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Neptuno holding court








180 Owned!!!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Kias - Way too many.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Jeff going crazy here.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Kias - Way too many.

Says Mr. Kia passat driving guy!








Just kiddin' - I KNOW that scirocco of yours is gonna be there this time!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Well OK, I do agree, we need more roccos in here so.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Jeff going crazy here.
































The madness continues after a breather.


_Modified by bigtavo at 10:58 PM 1-30-2008_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

I'm in ur Cincy thread, postin ur Cincy pics!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
The madness continues after a breater.

you go outside to have a smoke??


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Patiently waiting for Cincy to come.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Why, I happen to be having a martini right now!

_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_and more


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

*waves*
Hi Julie!


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_








The madness continues after a breater.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

On topic update: I met with the folks at the hotel today, they're getting the paperwork ready for the room block. Hopefully we'll have everything signed and ready to go by this time next week, so ya'll can start makin' reservations.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_On topic update: I met with the folks at the hotel today, they're getting the paperwork ready for the room block. Hopefully we'll have everything signed and ready to go by this time next week, so ya'll can start makin' reservations.

thanks a lot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_On topic update: I met with the folks at the hotel today, they're getting the paperwork ready for the room block. Hopefully we'll have everything signed and ready to go by this time next week, so ya'll can start makin' reservations.

Wicked!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_On topic update: I met with the folks at the hotel today, they're getting the paperwork ready for the room block. Hopefully we'll have everything signed and ready to go by this time next week, so ya'll can start makin' reservations.

awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_On topic update: I met with the folks at the hotel today, they're getting the paperwork ready for the room block. Hopefully we'll have everything signed and ready to go by this time next week, so ya'll can start makin' reservations.

Whoo Hoo!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Awesome!!!! thanks Daun!!!

Stereo pics:








the girls:


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

That TT is hot. But...
I think it would be the bees knees with the grill blacked out too (not badgeless) but like black chrome look....


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

hey I like my chrome badge





















but I could always try it out!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

you could always plastidip the emblem and peel it off if you dont like it


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_you could always plastidip the emblem and peel it off if you dont like it

or I just buy another emblem and paint it black.......


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Morio)*









and another pic!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

true true http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_On topic update: snippage.

What the heck is THIS? ON TOPIC? Why if you didn't start this thread, we'd have to send the Timob for sure. ON TOPIC, as IF. I have a fat cat beside me on the couch, that's more like it. WAAAAY OT...
ON TOPIC might be for the WEAK. Cincy is in four months. I may have to do an oil change on the weekend. Not an "extensive" one, just a "semi-extensive" one...muahahaha...."extensive" can wait till it needs doing which maybe it won't. Haven't seen my car for a month







and that just won't do.


_Modified by punchbug at 4:50 AM 1-31-2008_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Cathy =








Methinks it's because of her last line:

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Haven't seen my car for a month







and that just won't do.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

mornin everyone.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_On topic update: I met with the folks at the hotel today, they're getting the paperwork ready for the room block. Hopefully we'll have everything signed and ready to go by this time next week, so ya'll can start makin' reservations.

Maybe I'll even get the right hotel this time.
Oh yes, and Good Morning.


_Modified by tmechanic at 7:26 AM 1-31-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Cathy =








Methinks it's because of her last line:


Maybe, maybe it's the other factors, like my multiple evil plans for world domination and so on.







I DID have some of the car's parts here, but even some of those are far away now. Can't even sit in the seats and make vroom vroom noises any more. (or any less?







) PussPuss has been demoted from S seats to some old Jetta seat. Not even telling you how cranky that makes her. And a cranky calico is a force to be reckoned with. 
Well, it's (using the Dr Evil universal temperature scale) frikkin' freezing here and I plan to spend the day waxing/clay barring the DD. Now THAT's














I'll post pics maybe...










_Modified by punchbug at 3:42 PM 1-31-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_mornin everyone.

Mornin'


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*

I love your car, Morio!








Perfect wheels, great stance. I see you even pushed the bumpers in!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*









Yeah Baby! Yeah!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I just got this email this morning. My luck has definitely taken a turn for the better. Amazing.
_Dear Friend.

I have been waiting for you since to hear from you but i didn't heard from you I'm here to inform you that I later find out that your fund has been delivered by any courier company due to the amount is large and is very big risk to deliver that such amount through courier company since it dosen't have necessary certificate and i trying since to contact you via your phone which i fail many times. Your country airport Custom will demand for Clearance Certificate and many other certificate as system of delivering in your country,i check the file of your bank draft and it will be very difficult to deliver it without backing it up with the necessary certificate, And i will not like any condition by which your fund will be on hold by any custom or any security as you know the amount in the bank draft .

I make an solid arrangement with Director of UNION BANK BENIN REPUBLIC for a wire TRANSFER OF THIS FUND INTO YOUR ACCOUNT.Now your fund was deposited in UNION BANK BENIN REPUBLIC for wire transfer, Its my pleasure to inform you that i have verify from the bank director regarding the transfer of your fund and it was good news because the requested fee was less expensive for you to afford. your consignment containing your fund($850.000.00) i have deposited it with the UNION BANK BANK BENIN . so that your fund will be wired to your account immediately you contact the bank director with your banking details.

However i went to UNION BANK to discuss this with the bank director as its has not been delivered to you However he told me that your fund can be transfered to you via a direct wire transfer(KTT) into your account.He told me to instruct you to contact the bank to apply for a direct wire transfer into your account to avoid loosing your fund due to delay.
Therefore you can contact the bank with the below information, send to them your banking information. 

UNION BANK OF BENIN
73/74 HOSPITAL ROUTE
COTONOU BENIN REPUBLIC
([email protected])
Telephone===+22993793877
UNION BANK BENIN FOREIGN OPERATION DIRECTOR.
DR REV.MARK OLISE. 

Send an email to the bank with the above bank email and apply for your wire transfer as i have informed the bank about you already.On receipt of your fund into your account endeavour to inform me immediately you receive your fund in your account. the director told me that the only fee you are to pay is $95 usd for the opening of new international account here in there bank that will be use to transfer the fund to your destinated account in your country and it will also serve as the bank transfer charges.
Thanks Remain Bless
Secretary Chris Obi.
_
Paint jobs are on me!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

My latest x-ray.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*









Owned!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*









wow!!! that is SICK!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_








wow!!! that is SICK!

If you haven't seen this thread check it out. This is cool tool. BTW - You are a cool tool as well.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3660308


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
This is cool tool. BTW - You are a cool tool as well.


Hahahahahahahahahahahaha
I found that hilarious...its still too early.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_This is cool tool. BTW - You are a cool tool as well.

I. sure. am.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

That first pic has always scared me. Tony, the Fender Pirate. Notice how his face is as red as the fender.....


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

suds in the sun will do that to ya.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*









Less scary?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Less scary?

nope.
that's some Scirocco 'Jacobs Ladder' type ish right there.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

more from Cincy 2k7













































Metal-Marc takes really SWEET photos.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

4-1/2 hours between posts? What? Is everyone working or something?

I choose "or something"


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

I kinda have to, I am being monitored, so no one make any sudden moves, plus I have to get my updates done tonight so my PM can review them tomorrow.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_4-1/2 hours between posts? What? Is everyone working or something?

I choose "or something"


Stupid me waiting until thursday to start on 4 classes worth of reading and writing.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Here's mine...
[imghttp://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii147/johncworden/1Mine_vectorized.png[/img]


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Here's mine...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

more on topic pics:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Pretty quiet in here right now....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
Metal-Marc takes really SWEET photos.


Thanks for the nice comment Sir.








It helps _a lot_ to have so many nice cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_more on topic pics:









WHERE IS THAT?!?!?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*









Click here for very large (2368x1244) version you can use as a wallpaper...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
WHERE IS THAT?!?!?

It was posted a couple/few years back. Someone saw it at a dealership in Albuquerque, NM. If I remember right it was traded in.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_








Yeah Baby! Yeah!

I just can't wait!!!!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
Metal-Marc takes really SWEET photos.


X2, His photos are totally awesome!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
It was posted a couple/few years back. Someone saw it at a dealership in Albuquerque, NM. If I remember right it was traded in.

who in their right mind would trade that in?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
who in their right mind would trade that in?























Only if they traded it in for an Mk2







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Only if they traded it in for an Mk2







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

if he traded that in to get a mk2.....


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (frd206)*

thanks to an awesome website I now have two rocco shirts for cincy!!!




























Thanks!


----------



## VWTattoo (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: (Morio)*

Woot! ^^ Me too!







One of my new shirts has a nice *big* ducky with a little teeny Scirocco hanging off the rear. Awesome!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (VWTattoo)*

Did you get yours yet?


----------



## VWTattoo (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Yep- they are just hanging around, drying and stuff so they'll last longer than I will. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Thanks to the crew!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (VWTattoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWTattoo* »_Woot! ^^ Me too!







One of my new shirts has a nice *big* ducky with a little teeny Scirocco hanging off the rear. Awesome!
















The ducky shirts are available? Last time I checked they were 'coming soon'


----------



## VWTattoo (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Yup- They are real, Greg! Check again!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
The ducky shirts are available? Last time I checked they were 'coming soon'

I must have missed something? Scirocco shirts? Me want!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I must have missed something? Scirocco shirts? Me want!









Jimbo Timbo dot com.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Aha! Owned!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Not mine.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Not mine


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Not mine.










Why not! Very cool in an Cavalier sort of way.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Wha?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Not mine









Love the spoiler at the leading edge of the rear window....
_Wonder how that'd look with a big wing hatch?_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Why not! Very cool in an Cavalier sort of way.

I don't like it. I'd rather have the red S4 in the background. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Not mine










I like the way the "C" pillar is smoothed to match the hatch contours.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Not mine.










Looks like a Polo in the rear








Just like the Mustang of the same era was a Escort on steroids...this is a Polo on steroids...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Jimbo Timbo dot com.

Thanks Greg!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWTattoo (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Sorry- For some reason I thought that this was where your new t-shirts were from! Now you can have A LOT of scirocco shirts!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Has this thing got mercedes taillights?
TM mechanic - not sure what you mean by a smoothed 'C' pilar, to match the hatch - don't they all do that?

_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Not mine


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (VWTattoo)*

Mine are wonderful!! (shirts) My kids are jealous!!! So please let me know when you have kids sizes available


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Do you still have calendars available? If so, send me the link again? Been meaning to get one but I don't have the funds 'till the taxreturn is in...







All this moving...I'll be moving again in about 2 weeks


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Nope, the "C" pillar has a lip just above the tail light to blend with the rear spoiler.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Do you still have calendars available? If so, send me the link again? Been meaning to get one but I don't have the funds 'till the taxreturn is in...







All this moving...I'll be moving again in about 2 weeks

Clickety clickety the link in my signature.
I gotcha now about the 'c' pilar.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Clickety clickety the link in my signature.


Thanks, forgive me for being blind


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_All this moving...I'll be moving again in about 2 weeks

Again? Why so soon?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_Mine are wonderful!! (shirts) My kids are jealous!!! So please let me know when you have kids sizes available









See - the problem with kid shirts - the graphic screens are like 9 inches across - on a full size t-shirt - it's just right - but on a tiny kids shirt - it's huge, and it wraps around under the arms and stuff!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Did you get yours yet?

i got mine today...rather, my girlfriend has them because i ordered a duck one for her and got mine shipped with it there.
she said it is quite cute and she likes it very much. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant wait to get mine.
also cant wait for the shirts to get printed on different color shirts. nudge nudge jimbo and timbo [and the rest of the timob]


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
also cant wait for the shirts to get printed on different color shirts. nudge nudge jimbo and timbo [and the rest of the timob]

Yeah, Charcol gray is next, I think!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Yeah, Charcol gray is next, I think!









sa-weeet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif when they become avaliable let me know
black shirts just arent my style....but i still ordered one
^^^^tesimonial material right there


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
See - the problem with kid shirts - the graphic screens are like 9 inches across - on a full size t-shirt - it's just right - but on a tiny kids shirt - it's huge, and it wraps around under the arms and stuff!










yeah I understand..... how about a XS size then...the sons that want one are 9 and 11


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_

yeah I understand..... how about a XS size then...the sons that want one are 9 and 11









get em a small...tell em to grow into it


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

I took my broken iPod apart and put it back together and now it works! Muahahaha!!1


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I took my broken iPod apart and put it back together and now it works! Muahahaha!!1

awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
get em a small...tell em to grow into it










yeah...that is true... but I am afraid my wife will take them away!!














and since she drives an Eurovan she is not worthy of a rocco shirt





























that was a joke about her being worthy (





















just incase she is watching)


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

Arrgghh. I spoke to some one about NON AC ducting for a MKI and lost the links and forgot your name.
Does that sound like you? Please IM me....


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I took my broken iPod apart and put it back together and now it works! Muahahaha!!1

Hopefully you put together a tech note for everyone to enjoy your handy work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

G'morning. Or just morning. Not much good about it. It's pouring rain and very miserable gray out there.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Good day to stay inside 'eh?
'Twas freezing rain last night, this morning a mix of freezing rain / sleet and changing to snow this afternoon. The weekend forecast looks nice enough at least, should finally be able to get some stuff done in the hangar.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_G'morning. Or just morning. Not much good about it. It's pouring rain and very miserable gray out there.

Definitely pi$$ing rain today. Seems like a good weekend to go camping!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Definitely pi$$ing rain today. Seems like a good weekend to go camping!

Heh heh heh! You're crazy!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Definitely pi$$ing rain today. Seems like a good weekend to go camping!

Lemme guess - you're playing scout dad and heading out with 'the boy'?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Goodmorning, snow today, snow tomorrow but warm enough to work in the shed.








pwnage


_Modified by tmechanic at 8:50 AM 2-1-2008_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Lemme guess - you're playing scout dad and heading out with 'the boy'?

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The weather is actually supposed to be really nice (clear, highs mid 30's and lows around 20) tomorrow and Sunday, so the only bad weather we really have to deal with is on the drive and when we set up camp tonight. Unfortunately no snow on the ground. Nothing like sleeping in a tent with a foot of snow.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=yW2oydlONgQ
Somehow I missed this. Very funny, but it contains language that is NSFW.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Holy god!! One phase of power just went out on our house - I was in the shower, I heard a loud bang, and the lights flickered.
The way the house is wired, one of the 120v lines does the 3rd floor, and my apartment, and the other 120v line does the 2nd floor, and the 1st floor economy apartment.
Interestingly, even though the heater is on the economy apartment's fuse panel - it still works. That panel has two phases because that apartment has an electric range.
The dryer, which is hooked into both phases ahead of the meters (woah, free dryer!) does not work either. It must be hooked in backwards, because the light should work with just 120v, but it doesn't.
The cable modem and the router are on the 2nd floor - so that doesn't work, my home phone is out because it's vonage. Verizon internet for me!







Time to see how "unlimited" this thing really is.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Good luck with your power problems.I know how it feels, living in the country I get power fluctuation all the time from brownouts to complete power fail, it's really taxing my old UPS, I think I need to replace it soon, or at least the battery.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

hey look, another picture of mr lees car


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

^^ bad ass!! thanks!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*









found this one too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I have some cool pics of Robs car at night from H2o. Can't get to them, they're on flickr and I can't seem to log into that from this laptop..


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I have some cool pics of Robs car at night from H2o. Can't get to them, they're on flickr and I can't seem to log into that from this laptop..









get it together greg


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
found this one too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

where are you finding them?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
where are you finding them?

my photobucket account....i was cleaning it up and shifting pictures into folders, i was working on my h2oi pictures and found them


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Hopefully you put together a tech note for everyone to enjoy your handy work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I was using somebody else's "technotes" that I googled for. I just kind of unhooked stuff and put it back together. Weird. So I guess when I get the new iPod that I bought off of eBay yesterday I'll get rid of this one.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I was using somebody else's "technotes" that I googled for. I just kind of unhooked stuff and put it back together. Weird. So I guess when I get the new iPod that I bought off of eBay yesterday I'll get rid of this one.

Which iPod did you fix/Which one did you buy?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

My old one is a 20GB white photo one, I just ordered a brand new black 80GB Classic.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Lunch Time!!!!








Just a couple days ago I hit the point where I've been at my new job long enough for people to start piling up projects for me to do. Hence my recent lack of 50 posts a day in this thread


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

Bah!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Looks like I get to go home early today.
WooHoo!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (frd206)*






















nice


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_





















nice









its not even lowered in that pic yet


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

I spent most of the morning helping to load up provisions for a little trip in this next week.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*

Yay!! It's official now, thanks Daun!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Iroczgirl)*

I'm home, I'm tired, I'm cranky, but I'm home, and I got the doc. to the PM before I left so I'm 1 up on everyone else.
Oh yeah, and Potter Man sent me scittles.


_Modified by tmechanic at 5:27 PM 2-1-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (tmechanic)*

getting ready to make a powder coat order. Only one problem. Can't get the injector cups out of the lower intake mani w/o breaking them.







any suggestions?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*

dirty bay..... clean it up!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_getting ready to make a powder coat order. Only one problem. Can't get the injector cups out of the lower intake mani w/o breaking them.







any suggestions?


Break em, and buy new ones!!







(they're $4.80 each)


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (timbo2132)*

GOOD NEWS
im taking the LSAT in June [dont worry, thats not the good news], and my prep class has cincy weekend off, so im def gonna make it out there this year.
i will not say in a scirocco or not for fear it will hear me and decide to commit mechanical suicide


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_dirty bay..... clean it up! 









Doesn't look so bad to me! We need more winter progress shots people! I just descaled/painted up some engine bay goodness and took the red seatcovers off my rear bench. Nothing worth taking a picture of here though, I'm afraid.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*

Same here, I'm doing stuff to my roc, but nothing worth taking pics of.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_I spent most of the morning helping to load up provisions for a little trip in this next week.









Whatchu gonna do in that thing? Looks cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_We need more winter progress shots people! 

No progress on my Sciroccos for me.








They are still sleeping.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
No progress on my Sciroccos for me.








They are still sleeping.


Same here, I can't wait to get mine out of hibernation!!! 

Edited for







wnage...how did I do this twice in one evening?? Marc must be sleeping












_Modified by Iroczgirl at 9:57 PM 2-1-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Same here, I can't wait to get mine out of hibernation!!! 

+1
Two more months before I get the black car back on the road again.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Yay!! It's official now, thanks Daun!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Huh? What's official?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*

more winter progress pics!








check out those valves!!!!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_check out those valves!!!!!


You've got twice as many in there are you need - 8 should be plenty!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_more winter progress pics!








check out those valves!!!!!









Looks like the new rims mounted up okay too!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (G-rocco)*

Yeah! That 16v has a pig snout look to it! OINK!!
8v ports look like the open mout of a duck. QUACK!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (timbo2132)*

like a duck you say?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_like a duck you say?


Listen to track one, Sonnet no. 3 (Like a duck)
http://www.amazon.com/I-Am-Mes...r=1-1


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (G-rocco)*

1,2,1,2,like a duck


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Huh? What's official?

The weekend of May 30th to june 1st?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_1,2,1,2,like a duck


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_1,2,1,2,like a duck









I think I have that Cd somewhere...
It'll have to make it onto my CIncy 2008 mix. Or I can just play it really loudly as I motor down the driveway, or when I'm ducking cars.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I think I have that Cd somewhere...
It'll have to make it onto my CIncy 2008 mix. Or I can just play it really loudly as I motor down the driveway, or when I'm ducking cars.

that sounds like a PLAN, i already got yelled at today by cathy for alluding to those


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (G-rocco)*

i just bought the song on itunes


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*

That's deliciously evil!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
that sounds like a PLAN, i already got yelled at today by cathy for alluding to those









Oh go ahead and make your PLANS if you must, but know that they are for the WEAK, and in no way can you base your expectations on them if you are driving a Scirocco. And I didn't yell. Threaten to break your fingers, maybe, but no yelling. You'll know if I yell at you, trust me, I have special training in that area.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Whatchu gonna do in that thing? Looks cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Going to do a little food service work with the crew that feeds the builders/techs etc while they take her(DDG 104 USS sterrett) on a 4 day sea trial. 24 hour full speed test, manueverability (sp?), fire guns and missiles, etc. so she is good to go to be delivered to the Navy. A coworker of mine has been doing this for a while and hooked my up.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Snowstorm cellphone pictures!!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*









Powder Order getting prepped! Still waiting on an alternator bracket and the alternator case. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Good morning, yes it's way too early but what're ya gonna do.
Wow looks like a nice amount of snow you're dealing with there.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Good morning, yes it's way too early but what're ya gonna do.
Wow looks like a nice amount of snow you're dealing with there.

Meh, he's from the GTA, they panic easily <JK>
Here's a picture from around the corner here (Lake Erie). It WAS as cold as it looks, this was during those 100kph winds. But I'm in the sunny south, so I'm not complaining.

Brrrrr eh? Needs penguins trudging across it...




_Modified by punchbug at 5:22 AM 2-2-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

A Muhhahahahahah is in order for Powdercoating!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Uh-oh. Back to the dark ages!! All power is out. when the electrical contractor came over to replace the bad wire, the other 120v leg decided to self-destruct!! BANG!! All power is out now.
Our house has 100A service, I'm getting him to do a 200A wire so I can upgrade the panels later.
Lapton runnin on battery, postin' on 1xEVDO wireless, I have a 12v adapter for it, and i'm gonna connect it to a car battery if that time comes!


----------



## wgirnius (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Don't let him sell you aluminum wire, it's crap


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (wgirnius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wgirnius* »_Don't let him sell you aluminum wire, it's crap









LOL, we were staying at my uncle's cottage and he had this boxwood that just looked wierd, and he was asking me what was wrong with it (me the resident botanist, LOL). Leaves spotted yellow, bark peeling back, but it was still growing. The next day the power went out, but only us. Main (aluminum) feed to the cottage had corroded through, poor shrub was being electrocuted.







In retrospect it looked like lighting damage on a small scale.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Yes, we have some similarly singed Ivy.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_The weekend of May 30th to june 1st?

Ummm, honey - here's a quote from page one, post one of this thread:
"After reading the poll etc, the date looks like it will be May 30 - June 1, 2008. So mark your calendars, finish your projects early* this year, and roll towards Ohio at the end of May."








When the hotel gets their paperwork together, I'll let everyone know.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

*yawn*
So it looks like the Timob is playing with electrical-tricity this morning, Cathy is searching for penguins.... and I'm off to the hangar to finish pulling the engine out of Shadow. A friend of mine from the stealership is coming later this morning to buy some parts as well. Anyone else playing with cars today?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_*yawn*
Anyone else playing with cars today?


Sadly, no. However, we have a weekend of fun in NYC! It's Erin's birthday tomorrow, and we have a gastro-tour planned. Pizza at Ray's today, dinner at the Grand Central Oyster Bar, drink stops peppered throughout the day and night and brunch at a Pastis tomorrow.
Woo hoo food! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
So it looks like the Timob is playing with electrical-tricity this morning










Speaking of Frankenstein, Mtl-Marc's engine build is on my site... http://www.vwctech.com/


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_*yawn* Anyone else playing with cars today?


Yeah, I'll be taking the exhaust manifold the rest of the way off, now that I have the proper tools and the new gaskets and such from Potter Man, a quick question, which side goes towards the block, the flat metal side or the cintered side.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Sadly, no. However, we have a weekend of fun in NYC! It's Erin's birthday tomorrow, and we have a gastro-tour planned. Pizza at Ray's today, dinner at the Grand Central Oyster Bar, drink stops peppered throughout the day and night and brunch at a Pastis tomorrow.
Woo hoo food! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

if your making the trek to lower manhattan [soho, chinatown, etc], and your looking for a drinking buddy, pm me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_








Speaking of Frankenstein, Mtl-Marc's engine build is on my site... http://www.vwctech.com/

Great job Timbo!
Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Same here, I can't wait to get mine out of hibernation!!! 

Edited for







wnage...how did I do this twice in one evening?? Marc must be sleeping












Funny how the car looks pink in this picture.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Anyone else playing with cars today?


Yeah, some funny engine that doesn't have a radiator


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Yeah, some funny engine that doesn't have a radiator









Ahhh. That's going on in the front of the hangar, while Scirocco engine removal is supposedly happening in the back. Problem is the damn PS motor mount bolt is seized to the mount and I can't seem to get it to break free. So far we've tried Force (BIG breaker bar), Heat (Heat Gun), Chemicals (Lots and LOTS of Kroil) but not money. And I'm not resorting to that even if I have to cut the car around the mount. (Parts car woo hooo!)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Yeah, just shove a sawzall blade between the bracket and the mount, and chop the bolt off on both sides.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*

what is the photoshoped scirocco's time???
HOVER ROCC








SCIROCCO MATRIX
















one more just for fun


















_Modified by SP Scirocco at 5:08 PM 2-2-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (SP Scirocco)*


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

So far I have accomplished nothing today, well I did pay some bills, does that count?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

I worked all day.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I had a Volkswagen crankcase literally rip into two pieces on me today


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (cholland_)*

box came in today with some goodies for the car.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

OK, I got something accomplished now, the exhaust mani is now off.
So Cholland, how did you rip a crankcase in two?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

cincy time

















grilling burgers and drinking beer..... that is how I am preparing for cincy


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

After the ice strorm ended, I cleaned up the ice and snow. Cleaned up the garage abit as well. 3 bags of garbage (sheet plastic, paint paper/tape, sand paper etc. I CAN SEE THE FLOOR!)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*























I know that euphoric feeling when you can see the floor again.
I have the heater going in my garage so I can go out tomorrow and fix the drive key on my snowblower.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Success!
It took some time, but thanks to the die-grinder and air hammer, the engine & tranny are on the ground. I don't think the engine mount "ears" on the frame rail are reusable though.... (I'll try and remember to bring the camera over tomorrow.
Now to get the head exhaust manifold off the head, the head off the block, and the transmission separated from the block for the various buyers. And that will probably have to wait 'til Monday as tomorrow is to be spent helping Ben Harder on another super-secret project. (Hint: It's not VW related.)


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
So Cholland, how did you rip a crankcase in two?

26 bolts, a blowtorch and a big rubber mallet


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*

An aircooled engine, that's cheating.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Success!
It took some time, but thanks to the die-grinder and air hammer, the engine & tranny are on the ground. I don't think the engine mount "ears" on the frame rail are reusable though.... (I'll try and remember to bring the camera over tomorrow.
Now to get the head exhaust manifold off the head, the head off the block, and the transmission separated from the block for the various buyers. And that will probably have to wait 'til Monday as tomorrow is to be spent helping Ben Harder on another super-secret project. (Hint: It's not VW related.)

congrats man!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Man, I just went out to my local art-kinda theater, and saw There Will Be Blood. Boy, this movie was crazy, but very good.


----------



## Scirocco Manifesto (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Yea I just saw it last night, and I have to say I think I liked it better than No County For Old Men


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

woot.
I got to drive my car for the first some ever yesterday. It was major cool. 2 yrs of waiting and it was definitely worth it. 
Until smoke poured out of the gasket connecting the exhaust manifold and the downpipe.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Scirocco Manifesto)*

drunk posting
i saw no country tonight, badass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

all pics courtesy of Jim Jarrett from Cincy 2k6


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Goodmorning, it's almost 9 am, and I've been up for over 3 hrs. my internal clock sucks.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

mornin....just woke up a couple mins ago
time for cincy yet?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

I'm at PHL airport, waiting at the park n ride. Jim's plane landed, and it's just finished taxing to the terminal. He's waiting for the plane to unload now.
Muahhahaha!
I drove here with my camera mounted on top of the car.







Let's just say that it works for high speeds.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

pictures?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning, it's almost 9 am, and I've been up for over 3 hrs. my internal clock sucks.

Morning! I actually drove my Scirocco yesterday...up and down the parking garage that is


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Funny how the car looks pink in this picture.









Yeah, the duck is rubbing off on the car


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Iroczgirl)*

ok ok .. im awake. what did i miss?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_ok ok .. im awake. what did i miss?

fire, explosions, flashing lights, nudity, and the beer


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
fire, explosions, flashing lights, nudity, and the beer









ok so nothing important then right...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*

3 hours...post whorin it up


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*

Back from camping in the snow and ice (not alot) with the scouts.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_pictures?

Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pCExGwwoNo

It takes a bit to process, should be up soon
Owned, muahhah!

_Ownage Pic_










_Modified by timbo2132 at 4:08 PM 2-3-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Just found this picture of an old pile o parts. Pretty.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Where the heck is everyone? Watching the republican debate? out fishing? Working on sciroccos?
Surely there's not something going on today I don't know about!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Where the heck is everyone?

sick with bronchitis and and upper respritory infection. 
hooray.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

ive been walking from the computer lab, getting some food, and now am at the library


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

Do you have your Scirocco up there in NY with you, Fraser?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Do you have your Scirocco up there in NY with you, Fraser?

no, i wish i did, but parking on manhattan will end in a broken bank account...either though tickets on the streets or though $400 a month to put it in a garage


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (frd206)*

went to a local GTG/Photoshoot.....took the TT though.... but thanks to Timbo I was able to represent:
























and a good one of the TT:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*

Muahhah!! Awesome pics!
You make me want to buy my own shirts!








Also: That audi R8 superbowl ad was AWESOME!!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I've been out and about, dropped of a hammer drill at a buddy's house, stopped by the bank, had my sister yammer at me for half an hour, and oh yeah they need the little trailer so I spent the last 1 1/2 hrs unloading their brush from it.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
sick with bronchitis and and upper respritory infection. 


Hope you feel better. If you find a cure send it my way will ya?
(The cure I mean.)


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_It WAS as cold as it looks, this was during those 100kph winds. 


But that's metric speed, so it's not that windy


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_
Hope you feel better. If you find a cure send it my way will ya?
(The cure I mean.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQhh4Xs8RcM


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Where the heck is everyone? Watching the republican debate? out fishing? Working on sciroccos?
Surely there's not something going on today I don't know about!









Yesterday - went and played in the garage a few hours.
Then went to a Saturday choir practice
Then I helped a friend re-arrange his apartment.
And he took me out to dinner.
Got home at 11.00.
Today went to Sunday meetin' with the parents - it's their 40th wedding anniversary today. Then over to my brothers for a mid-afternoon dinner and got home around 7ish.
I've been vortex-free for practicall the whole weekend


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

WOAH!! GMC yukon Hybrid commercial!
Good artist on the soundtrack!! ULRICH SCHNAUSS! Proper german music!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Where the heck is everyone? 
Surely there's not something going on today I don't know about!









Yeah! Besides working today, my wife and I were awakened just before 5am by someone pounding on the back door. I eventually get up, turn on the light and open the door. There stands a Maine State Police Officer in full camo, helmet and rifle. He tells us we need to get dressed, quickly, and evacuate because there is a "domestic situation" next door and the "he has barricaded himself in the house." Feakin' lovely! So we have to quietly trudge through the woods(on ice and snow) until we reach a point where we can get to the road without being seen from the neighbors house. He ruined the end of a good night's sleep-selfish bastard. Why can't people do this sh*t during the day? I will probably never forget this part: we are overhearing the police listening to the recording of the phone call where he tells them to stay out and it's between his wife and him, etc. He then finally says, "You can talk to my wife, I am going to secure my perimeter." And all I could think was Oh Sh*t! Rest of the day was kind of anti-climatic after that.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

So what happened? When were you allowed to go back home? Just where do you go at 5AM on a sunday when the police kick you out of the house?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (bigtavo)*

Got the Scirocco up on the roof of the parking garage where it's been hiding...

Poor thing is so dirty


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Iroczgirl)*

My scirocco is only happy when it's dirty!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Here's one for you Greg...duckie is still hanging in there


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_My scirocco is only happy when it's dirty!









Yours is truly a daily driver!








Mine has been semi retired from that (for now) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Very nice Maryann!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Surely there's not something going on today I don't know about!









Oh, _that_ thing? I went to the trading post and put a pistol on hold instead http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_So what happened? When were you allowed to go back home? Just where do you go at 5AM on a sunday when the police kick you out of the house?

My mother-in-law picked us up and we went to there house for a bit. A little after 7am the police called and said we could go back. Yeah, there isn't much to do or places to go in a small town at that hour.
Here's a link to one of the stations down in southern Maine, but it really doesn't say much.
He owes me 1.5 hours of sleep


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Where the heck is everyone? Watching the republican debate? out fishing? Working on sciroccos?
Surely there's not something going on today I don't know about!









Oh sure there is/was, it was a big Klausencarnage weekend, complete with the judicious use of the ****age hammer. I'll likely get pictures up tomorrow, but for meow, let's say it was something like that. And the car is pretty non-mobile at the moment.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

But where do you get tiny olives?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

greg, theres a giant in your house!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Where the heck is everyone?

Trapsing all over southern Ohio. From Wilmington, over to Moraine, up to Arcanum, over to Enon, back to Moraine, then to Washington Court House, Chillicothe, and then finally back to Wilmington. Mapquest it if you like, but that was a couple hundred miles of driving.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Daun was your '86 8v the car used on this drive?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Also: That audi R8 superbowl ad was AWESOME!!









Word, Timbo, word.
Follow link to the ad.
http://www.audiusa.com/audi/us/en2.html


_Modified by scirocco*joe at 11:18 PM 2-3-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Word, Timbo, word.
Follow link to the ad.
http://www.audiusa.com/audi/us/en2.html

_Modified by scirocco*joe at 11:18 PM 2-3-2008_

awesome. although id still prob buy an rs4 over an r8, but thats just me


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
if your making the trek to lower manhattan [soho, chinatown, etc], and your looking for a drinking buddy, pm me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sorry, Fraser. The weekend was Vortex free. Didn't get this till tonight. We made it into the Village on Saturday afternoon, but back up Midtown for the evening. We were in Tribeca and the Meat Packing District this afternoon. Got a great cardigan at Steven Alan!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
awesome. although id still prob buy an rs4 over an r8, but thats just me









R8 > RS4.
However, RS6 > R8.
The "Top Dawg" is going to be the R8 V12 TDI. That will win all contests for me!
http://www.autobloggreen.com/2...ncept/










_Modified by scirocco*joe at 11:37 PM 2-3-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Sorry, Fraser. The weekend was Vortex free. Didn't get this till tonight. We made it into the Village on Saturday afternoon, but back up Midtown for the evening. We were in Tribeca and the Meat Packing District this afternoon. Got a great cardigan at Steven Alan!

nice, no worries, just throwin out the invite to a fellow scirocco owner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if anyone else comes up to the city, lmk, i go though volskwagen withdrawl


















_Modified by frd206 at 11:38 PM 2-3-2008_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
nice, no worries, just throwin out the invite to a fellow scirocco owner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Word! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
But that's metric speed, so it's not that windy









60mph (for the 'murricans) isn't that windy?







Felt pretty windy, at about -9C (Oh, I smell the need for another metric conversion coming...)


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

How 'bout those Giants! Screw the Patriots and Tom Brady, Giants FTMFW!!!!!!! Hell of a game, a real nail-biter the last half. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The Audi R8 V12 TDI is the baddest car I have EVAR seen. Replaced the Veyron on my list of "cars to buy if I ever win the lottery". 
No Scirocco Content this weekend, except I stroked it lovingly when I took out the trash yesterday.








C'mon warm weather!








Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_Daun was your '86 8v the car used on this drive? 

Nope, she got to stay in the garage all day yesterday. It was a combination of a Chevy Pickup w/ trailer and Ben's Corrado TDI.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pCExGwwoNo


It finished yesterday, took a while, youtube is getting slower than hell.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Morning. I believe that Tom Brady is sore today. Great game for a change. Forrest Gump, I mean Eli Manning played well. Did anyone notice that the Hybrid Escalade he won as MVP won't be available until the fall? R8 =







Patriots = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 72 Dolphins =


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

morning bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

mornin people http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Wasn't that a great game?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Wasn't that a great game?









so happy the pats lost, idk if i could deal with boston getting the world series and superbowl
nothing against boston, just the boston attitude


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
so happy the pats lost, idk if i could deal with boston getting the world series and superbowl
nothing against boston, just the boston attitude









ditto.
I was just glad that the team that played the best won the game.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

mr lee....mr get it done at all costs


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

Livingroom / Kitchen remodel starts in 2 weeks.... Starts with this bad boy!
Concorde Scirocco 52" ceiling fan








best pic I have.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









What in the world are you doing to your blower?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
What in the world are you doing to your blower?









making it "custom"


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Livingroom / Kitchen remodel starts in 2 weeks.... Starts with this bad boy!


Let me know if I can help!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

when are you rolling through town?!?! 
We'll be remodeling from the 16th to the 23rd. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

My new iPod is waiting for me at the post office! I can't wait to go pick it up. *jumps for joy*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_My new iPod is waiting for me at the post office! I can't wait to go pick it up. *jumps for joy*









sa-weet. when i go home next its gonna be like christmas...i got lots o parts either sitting in my garage now, enroute to me, or in my friends possession http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Not sure, DeVry is very stingy with breaks.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

WOW!!! this is getting too far down


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_WOW!!! this is getting too far down









morio you and skydaman should compare notes on cars since both of you have TT's and rocco's


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (wgirnius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wgirnius* »_Don't let him sell you aluminum wire, it's crap









LOL, we were staying at my uncle's cottage and he had this boxwood that just looked wierd, and he was asking me what was wrong with it (me the resident botanist, LOL). Leaves spotted yellow, bark peeling back, but it was still growing. The next day the power went out, but only us. Main (aluminum) feed to the cottage had corroded through, poor shrub was being electrocuted.







In retrospect it looked like lighting damage on a small scale.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
LOL, we were staying at my uncle's cottage and he had this boxwood that just looked wierd, and he was asking me what was wrong with it (me the resident botanist, LOL). Leaves spotted yellow, bark peeling back, but it was still growing. The next day the power went out, but only us. Main (aluminum) feed to the cottage had corroded through, poor shrub was being electrocuted.







In retrospect it looked like lighting damage on a small scale.

Uh.....you posted the exact same thing 2 days ago (5 pages back).


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Uh.....you posted the exact same thing 2 days ago (5 pages back).









Umm, yeah I DID po that like two days ago, but not THIS time







I kept checking to see if I was on the right page. But no, I didn't post it twice, that would be


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

The thread is POSSESSED, and acting out because we aren't posting enough and it feels lonely, at least that's my theory.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_The thread is POSSESSED, and acting out because we aren't posting enough and it feels lonely, at least that's my theory.

Who knows, but here's some real content. This is a box with some of the parts from the weekend "oil change". So can you tell me what we yanked off? Drew, no fair playing, you did a good part of the destruction.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

k bar
axle
starter
lower airbox intake tube
tie rod
and a few things i don't recognize


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Looks like transmission! Clutch?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Do I see a rear motor mount bracket in there?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Posting from Art class.
We're watching an expressionism movie.
It's on VHS - what is that - like a vinyl record?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
It's on VHS - what is that - like a vinyl record?









VHS...im almost young enough to not know what those REALLY are and think its some horrible STD


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

How about a casette tape? have you used one seriously in your walkman or stereo?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Schools still use VHS all the time. (As of 2004, when I last attended education learning facilities).
OWNED!!!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_How about a casette tape? have you used one seriously in your walkman or stereo?

heck yes...my scirocco had a tape deck headunit in it when i bought it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
other than that, prob havent listened to anything on tapes since i was in about 4th grade, circa 1997 ish


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
heck yes...my scirocco had a tape deck headunit in it when i bought it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
other than that, prob havent listened to anything on tapes since i was in about 4th grade, circa 1997 ish


hmmmm







my 2001 Audi has a factory cassette deck















and I have plenty of cassettes


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Do I see a rear motor mount bracket in there?

Yup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
A driver side transmission mount.
Some bubble wrap too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 8:25 PM 2-4-2008_


----------



## VWTattoo (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: (Morio)*

The R32 has a cassette deck, too, but the only "tape" I use in it is my MP3 adapter tape. Oh, and an occasional George Carlin tape- Toledo Window Box.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_

hmmmm







my 2001 Audi has a factory cassette deck















and I have plenty of cassettes
















my old audi, a 2001, had one too....but it also had a cd player
scirocco had a cassette only headunit when i bought it....you know that is pushing back a few years


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Looks like transmission! Clutch?

We have a winner....No more ear bleeding for me. 4K is out. Loved it/hated it. Do I have a replacement ready to bolt back on? Heck no, not even close. That's one of the "sub-projects." So one would ask, why remove the tranny to do an oil change?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
So one would ask, why remove the tranny to do an oil change?










just to be thorough


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_k bar
axle
starter
lower airbox intake tube
tie rod
and a few things i don't recognize 

Nicely done. And the oil pan plug was not put in the box.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
So one would ask, why remove the tranny to do an oil change?











Because the Bentley says so.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Because the Bentley says so.









Actually, pretty sure it doesn't. Its because I was getting sick of pulling up on that big burdensome dipstick to check the oil level. this is better, no lifting that miserable dipstick to read it.

There is no oil. Easy to read, isn't it?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

its all so clear now....maybe ill do the dipstick and oil pan delete mod before cincy


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_its all so clear now....maybe ill do the dipstick and oil pan delete mod before cincy









Yeah, but I went and put this on, and you have to admit it's all real shiny.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

MMMM.....new parts.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

it is real shiny, and new. <drool>


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Of course Drew was working on one of his project cars, in this case his Westmoreland rabbit. He just loves those cars so much, it's frightening. I know it looks a bit rough, but he's not worrying about that.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Looks like he needs a fender.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Yeah, but I went and put this on, and you have to admit it's all real shiny.










Looks like a flat oil pan to me.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Looks like he needs a fender.









Nah, he likely modded it to look like that. It'll buff out. That rust needs something approaching a car to live on would be more like it. 
So there's a few more things that got removed, the poor car is just a few steps away from looking like a parts car. Okay, maybe not even a few steps, he's a mess. Installation is reverse of removal though, right?









That's enough. (Sorry the bay's a bit grungy) Somebody else post some pics eh? Or maybe start betting on whether this thing will get to Cincy or not eh?


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

k so I got my new motor put in, I should be starting it and restting the ignition timing this week WOOT
but my 2 year old put a wrench into my driver's side euro high beam when he was helping me








it is a shallow light grooved high beam lens without the reflector "hat" over the bulb, not the deep grooved fog light lens.
please please please someone bring one from their parts shelf to cinci for me.









help stop child abuse http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (weeblebiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weeblebiker* »_k so I got my new motor put in, I should be starting it and restting the ignition timing this week WOOT
but my 2 year old put a wrench into my driver's side euro high beam when he was helping me








it is a shallow light grooved high beam lens without the reflector "hat" over the bulb, not the deep grooved fog light lens.
please please please someone bring one from their parts shelf to cinci for me.








help stop child abuse http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Wait....you've posted this before, too.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_So there's a few more things that got removed, the poor car is just a few steps away from looking like a parts car. 

I call dibs on both doors. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

no I post it in the regular forum. not in the cincy thread















and just as an experiment, I pulled out a record and asked my 6 year old daughter what it was (this was @ grandma's house, we don't have anything but cd's and a few tapes @ our house), she knew what it was, and could even identify a record player. I don't think shou woould know how to operate it though


_Modified by weeblebiker at 2:58 AM 2-5-2008_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_No more ear bleeding for me. 4K is out. Loved it/hated it. Do I have a replacement ready to bolt back on? Heck no, not even close. That's one of the "sub-projects."

Update on sub-project: Brad visited "Cheapass" Ron on his way home this evening for a little present. Might I suggest a visit to southern Ohio in the semi near future? It's gonna take me a weekend to do this - lots of prep work.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (weeblebiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weeblebiker* »_and just as an experiment, I pulled out a record and asked my 6 year old daughter what it was (this was @ grandma's house, we don't have anything but cd's and a few tapes @ our house), she knew what it was, and could even identify a record player. I don't think shou woould know how to operate it though


Wow. I reportedly knew how to operate the record player by the time I was two.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (weeblebiker)*

Okay, a question. What are possible causes for the clutch (manual cable) not fully releasing? List 'em all, I have a few in mind, but fire away, this would be on the boy's POS. You can just IM me if you don't want to be the whores that I know you all are. Thanks!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (weeblebiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weeblebiker* »_k so I got my new motor put in, I should be starting it and restting the ignition timing this week WOOT
but my 2 year old put a wrench into my driver's side euro high beam when he was helping me








it is a shallow light grooved high beam lens without the reflector "hat" over the bulb, not the deep grooved fog light lens.
please please please someone bring one from their parts shelf to cinci for me.









help stop child abuse http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I'm selling one...http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3581525
And yes, I can bring it to Cincy


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Update on sub-project: Brad visited "Cheapass" Ron on his way home this evening for a little present. Might I suggest a visit to southern Ohio in the semi near future? It's gonna take me a weekend to do this - lots of prep work.

Awesome! Me gots to get hitting up some peeps to get some other parcels headed your way too then I guess!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (weeblebiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weeblebiker* »_no I post it in the regular forum. not in the cincy thread
















You're messing with my mind here.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ I know it looks a bit rough, but he's not worrying about that.


I've met Carrots. And her clean spot on the hood.
Somehow I don't suspect drew will worry too much about cosmetics, but there will be something rather trick under the hood.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_. Installation is reverse of removal though, right?









Ya got that right!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Okay, a question. What are possible causes for the clutch (manual cable) not fully releasing? List 'em all, I have a few in mind, but fire away, this would be on the boy's POS. You can just IM me if you don't want to be the whores that I know you all are. Thanks!

bad/loose clutch cable, bad throwout bearing maybe? Or a bad pressure plate.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
bad/loose clutch cable, bad throwout bearing maybe? Or a bad pressure plate.








 
PP is new, clutch cable seems to be working but unable to pull it up too far. Release bearing? maybe. We have one handy, considered that option too. Anything else you can think of?


_Modified by punchbug at 4:02 AM 2-5-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I've met Carrots. And her clean spot on the hood.
Somehow I don't suspect drew will worry too much about cosmetics, but there will be something rather trick under the hood.

Yeah, what he'll put under THAT hood will be VERY powerful and (eek) not German.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

nice oil drain on that pan... hmmm looks like turbo stuff to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (SP Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SP Scirocco* »_nice oil drain on that pan... hmmm looks like turbo stuff to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That drain? I can cap it off, no biggie.











_Modified by punchbug at 5:00 AM 2-5-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I OWNED! I'll fix that at some point, no time now.....

Oh, found the time!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

cathy uploaded 2 pictures and owned a page. something is not right


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Yeah, what he'll put under THAT hood will be VERY powerful and (eek) not German. 

A Honda 225?










_Modified by G-rocco at 9:40 AM 2-5-2008_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Huh?
Oh yeah, goodmorning, staying home today, felt like crud yesterday, feel worse today.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

You guys still cold up there?
It's 49 degrees here RIGHT NOW at 9:21 in da morning! It's supposed to be 60 today!! Tomorow it will be 65, and break a record that has stood for more than 150 years.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
A Honda 225?

If I know Drew & his barn... think slow yet very powerful. And she said nothing about anything being *mounted* under the hood.


_Modified by vwdaun at 9:32 AM 2-5-2008_


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
If I know Drew & his barn... think much much slower and very powerful. And she said nothing about anything being *mounted* under the hood.


He does have a lot of big Iron things laying around, does he not?
Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
He does have a lot of big Iron things laying around, does he not?

I can't hold a candle to Drew.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Where is everyone today? I'm bored!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Where is everyone today? I'm bored!

working!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Where is everyone today? I'm bored!

i just got back from class....giants superbowl celebration is royally effing up lower manhattan today








today is a wierd day to be in nyc...giants celebration and everyone and their mother telling you to vote for their cantidate


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
working!









Bah!
I'm gonna grab an early lunch, then head to campus and study a bit in the library. Then off to the gym, then to drop some clothes off at the drycleaner, then pick up a friend at the mechanics, then I have choir practice tonight.
Thank goodness for wireless on campus!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

just got in to work, shift linkage decided to not cooperate 3/4 of the way into work this morning.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Sitting at home feeling like something that the cat dragged in.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
working!









Sitting at work, not working!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Sitting at work, not working!









thats how mr lee rolls....have you not paid attention to the past 188 pages?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (frd206)*























getting some lunch now


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_






















getting some lunch now









Delicious!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Bah!
I'm gonna grab an early lunch, then head to campus and study a bit in the library. Then off to the gym, then to drop some clothes off at the drycleaner, then pick up a friend at the mechanics, then I have choir practice tonight.
Thank goodness for wireless on campus!

Busy guy...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Busy guy...









Hey, when you're unemployed it sure beats sitting around the house all day, drinking, watching porn.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Hey, when you're unemployed it sure beats sitting around the house all day, drinking, watching porn.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Hey, when you're unemployed it sure beats sitting around the house all day, drinking, watching porn.

















i can see how that would loose its appeal


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

We've got just over 6k posts.....
Here's a post-whore update:
User	Posts
frd206	756
Mtl-Marc	662
G-rocco	531
mr lee	498
Chris16vRocco	429
16VScirrocco88	414
MK1roccin77	382
timbo2132	362
punchbug	332
bigtavo	295
scirocco*joe	230
vwdaun	176
Morio	164
tmechanic	159
Iroczgirl	121

Edited to show only those with more than a hundred posts.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Hey, when you're unemployed it sure beats sitting around the house all day, drinking, watching porn.

















I'm not unemployed, but if I was, I'd probably say you're wrong.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_We've got just over 6k posts.....
Here's a post-whore update:
User	Posts
frd206	756
Mtl-Marc	662
G-rocco	531
mr lee	498
Chris16vRocco	429
16VScirrocco88	414
MK1roccin77	382
timbo2132	362
punchbug	332
bigtavo	295
scirocco*joe	230
vwdaun	176
Morio	164
tmechanic	159
Iroczgirl	121

Edited to show only those with more than a hundred posts.

cholland_ 91 
he at least deserves and honorable mention


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Hey, when you're unemployed it sure beats sitting around the house all day, drinking, watching porn.

















That's what I'm doing, but I'm not unemployed, it's just my day off.








And you didn't specify what kind of beverage I'm drinking, so let me tell ya, Stewart's Orange and Cream soda.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
cholland_ 91 
he at least deserves and honorable mention

Hahaha thank you.
I was in the top three for the first few pages, I recall


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*

^^ cholland_ 92 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

still in the top 5 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Hey, when you're unemployed it sure beats sitting around the house all day, drinking, watching porn.


















_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
That's what I'm doing, but I'm not unemployed, it's just my day off.








And you didn't specify what kind of beverage I'm drinking, so let me tell ya, Stewart's Orange and Cream soda.

What kind of porn?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
What kind of porn?

Scirocco http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

(What'd you think I was talking about, pervert!)


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Scirocco http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

(What'd you think I was talking about, pervert!)










lol


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Ouch.
















Boo


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

















wned


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









I love that car. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









I love this car


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I don't know whether I should be flattered or saddened that I'm in the top 15.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









fatty brock b1's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_^^ cholland_ 92 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

93! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm glad I still got an honorable mention, even though I've ignored my Scirocco and let it pile with snow in the driveway for the past few months, while I work on some ugly bastard Volkswagen that wasn't good enough, so it got replaced by the Scirocco after five years?










_Modified by cholland_ at 4:54 PM 2-5-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









um, type a's and smoked turns. 2 things i want. 2 things i will likely not acquire


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

smoked and clear turns are soooo expensive!! like OMG!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_smoked and clear turns are soooo expensive!! like OMG! 

no kidding. i can justify spending more on the turn signals than i did on the entire set of euro headlights w/ bulbs and the amber turns.
spray tint FTW...itll match my sanded down tails better anyway [atleast i tell myself that so i dont cry]


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
no kidding. i can justify spending more on the turn signals than i did on the entire set of euro headlights w/ bulbs and the amber turns.
spray tint FTW...itll match my sanded down tails better anyway [atleast i tell myself that so i dont cry]

yeah i just smoke tint / clear'd my turns and tails


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
yeah i just smoke tint / clear'd my turns and tails

thats what i did to the turn....i got a set of tails in the mail now...hopefully ill find some time to get them sanded and tinted before cincy--kinda not looking forward to it, but soo want the look, so it will be worth it


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I can't hold a candle to Drew.

Oh you have your share of interesting metal laying around, but it's gotta be a bit less dense to serve its intended function. I expect he'll mod that bunny good and proper with the loader before he's done. It's body makes my 80 Flintstone's edition look good. Plus it has the added bonus of lots of mousy goodness. Its just icky.


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_smoked and clear turns are soooo expensive!! like OMG! 

woot!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (loud wagen)*

like $600 worth of turn signals in that shot
well, $300 since a pair of each is about $300


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (loud wagen)*

^^ bastid!!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

VW SCIROCCO MK2 II 2 A2 WHITE CLEAR EURO TURN SIGNALS 
3 DAYS EXPRESS SHIPPING TO THE USA CANADA AND MEXICO !! Item number: 170190059638 

Starting bid: US $249.99 

price: US $299.99 Buy It Now 








End time: 8 hours 9 mins (Feb-05-08 23:09:21 PST) 
Shipping costs: US $42.00
Standard Flat Rate Shipping Service
Service to United States
(more services) 
Ships to: N. and S. America, Asia, Australia 
Item location: HOME OF VW / BMW/ AUDI / MERCEDES, Germany 
History: 0 bids 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Item Specifics 

Title: VW SCIROCCO MK2 II 2 A2 WHITE CLEAR EURO TURN SIGNALS 

Condition: New 
Description
BE-STYLED STORE 


Visit my eBay Store:BE-STYLED STORE 

AUDI | VW | BMW | MERCEDES-BENZ | EMBLEMS 


VW SCIROCCO MK2 WHITE CLEAR EUROPEAN TURN SIGNALS
BRAND NEW PAIR 
very rare and hard to get. 
fit on all VW Scirocco Mk2 II 2 build 1982-1992. 
have a extra city light bulb holder on it that you can use the turn signals as normal turns and with extra city lights too 
Excellent fitment. Easy to install! Real E-CODE on it. 
Street legal in the U.S. 


to USA/Canada/Mexico shipping time is 3 working days. For shipping cost look on bottom of the auction or write us an e-mail.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
On Feb-19-07 at 00:10:25 PST, seller added the following information:


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_like $600 worth of turn signals in that shot
well, $300 since a pair of each is about $300









dont hate but, i got mine for under 300.... brand new


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

^^^^
249 + 42 =
too effin expensive for my blood


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

dont hate but, i got mine for under 100.... _almost_ new


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_dont hate but, i got mine for under 100.... _almost_ new









oh, i will hate.
hey marc, you make it to the post office yet?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

smoked on german ebay


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

It's a little late to tell me NOT to hate, because I hate, oh yes, I hate with every fiber of my being, a hate so strong it's almost palpable. I hate from the core of my soul... 
Oooo Look, a squirrel.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
oh, i will hate.
hey marc, you make it to the post office yet?

Nope. Wheel stuff still on my kitchen counter.








I got up at 2pm today.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (loud wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loud wagen* »_
dont hate but, i got mine for under 300.... brand new









Same here...just be patient and a deal pops up every now and again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Nope. Wheel stuff still on my kitchen counter.








I got up at 2pm today.









no worries, i understand. its not like they are essential parts to prevent me from ever driving the car again


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









No passenger side rear view mirror FTW!!








Also, that Scirocco seems to have misplaced it's roof


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Same here...just be patient and a deal pops up every now and again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh, im looking. but im fine with the spray tint for the time being, plus, if i get the clear or smoked one, im prob gonna spray them too because i like the black tint look i have going now, just not the amber[almost red







] tint that they seem to have


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
No passenger side rear view mirror FTW!!








Also, that Scirocco seems to have misplaced it's roof
















Sawzall FTW.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3670224


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Totally


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









I'm sorry but that Scirocco is just too close to the ocean for my liking...all that salt air!!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I'm sorry but that Scirocco is just too close to the ocean for my liking...all that salt air!!!










You know what happens a few times a day at _that_ location?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
You know what happens a few times a day at _that_ location?









Oh no...it doesn't wash out does it? Noooooo, it's driving on salt sand


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (loud wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loud wagen* »_
dont hate but, i got mine for under 300.... brand new









$150 for clear, BNIB here.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

So my Jetta was acting the pig tonight, I skipped practice.
It wouldn't start at the body shop, so I bump started it. Then it wouldn't start at the house, so I bump started it again; but due to it's f'd up idle it stalled and wouldn't restart. 
So it jump-started just fine - too fine to indicate a dead battery.
Coincidence that I've owned the car 2 years to the day - also two years to the day my grandfather died? (yeah, had to go buy new car that day







)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Oh no...it doesn't wash out does it? Noooooo, it's driving on salt sand









It gets flodded on high tide. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mont_Saint-Michel


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 8:51 PM 2-5-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Marc - when do we get a pic of _your_ Scirocco infront of Mt. Royal?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
It gets flodded on high tide. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










It's like vehicular suicide!








Reminds me of the Top Gear episode with the Toyota Hilux they try to wreck


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Where is everyone today? I'm bored!

Powdercoating landing gear parts for the Wright-Patt AFB Aero Club.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Waiting on the big storm here. And I have a cat. Big shock there eh?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Waiting on the big storm here. And I have a cat. Big shock there eh?

Yeah, well same thing here - only it's rain & thunder instead of snow. But I do have some p*ssy too.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_But I do have some p*ssy too.

2 of them, IIRC.
Angry puss puss:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
$150 for clear, BNIB here.

i hate you all with a passion--see you on sunday


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Reminds me of the Top Gear episode with the Toyota Hilux they try to wreck









The North Pole special?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
2 of them, IIRC.
Angry puss puss:









Meoww


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Marc - when do we get a pic of _your_ Scirocco infront of Mt. Royal?

BTDT








This was taken on top of Mt-Royal actually.
Just before Cincy 2006 for my tag picture. Car was running a 1.8l on three cylinders. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
The North Pole special?

nope...they had an ongoing 'try and kill the hilux' thing going...fire, sea, building, caravan....the list goes on and on


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
nope...they had an ongoing 'try and kill the hilux' thing going...fire, sea, building, caravan....the list goes on and on


wonderful episode!!!! Made me miss my 85 toyota pu


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*

I almost bought an 85 toyota pickup instead of the scirocco. My mom convinced me to buy the scirocco.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Also, good morning, aparantly.








Time to go to Marketing class.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
2 of them, IIRC.
Angry puss puss:









That's not Puss Puss. He should have been called Oscar, he's such a grouch.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

PussPuss:

Grouch-face:

PussPuss:
See the difference? One of them has a MkI! She's such a big help, plus she makes my car California emissions legal too!








See, this thread was a bit low on cat content, and I even managed to throw in some MkI goodness too.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Goodmorning, at work today, still feel like crud but can't afford to miss work.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

mornin'


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*








I







hate







f'n







dialup






















Trying to order something from USRT and it took 45 minutes to get through it, and at the *VERY* last step in Paypal it gave me an error message. Did it send ?? Who knows. Like I wanted to just order by phone, but no, that would just be easy. Checking blood pressure next...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Booya, ye, it went. Daun';s gonna be able to build a hell of a nice car if I don;t get to his place to get the parts!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Hey Cathy, when are you going to start an Ontario-Cincy 2008 Caravan Thread?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Hey Cathy, when are you going to start an Ontario-Cincy 2008 Caravan Thread?









with 12 pages about ducks?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
with 12 pages about ducks?









And 5 more trying to come up with a name.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

SNOW DAY!!!!!!!!!!
p.s. dj shadow, cut chemist & kid koala rocked my world last night!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

it's ONLY WEDNESDAY ARGH


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_SNOW DAY!!!!!!!!!!
p.s. dj shadow, cut chemist & kid koala rocked my world last night!! 


I think they played here in DC a few weeks ago...
I wanted to go








If you dig Kid Koala, check out Bullfrog.
http://www.amazon.com/Bullfrog...r=1-1
Reverse Psychology http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I think they played here in DC a few weeks ago...
I wanted to go








If you dig Kid Koala, check out Bullfrog.
http://www.amazon.com/Bullfrog...r=1-1
Reverse Psychology http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









yeah man, i'm all over bullfrog... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Sorry, ima newb. Im trying to find more info on this event, i.e. where exactly in cincy it is. i searched through quite a few pages but was unsucessful. Plus i dont have the time to search through 192 pages, BTW pg 192 pwnage. 
Thanks


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (FlyGLI89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlyGLI89* »_Sorry, ima newb. Im trying to find more info on this event, i.e. where exactly in cincy it is. i searched through quite a few pages but was unsucessful. Plus i dont have the time to search through 192 pages, BTW pg 192 pwnage. 
Thanks 

Sometimes the beginning is a good place to start.
First post, first page my young paduwan


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Oh, so it hasnt been posted yet. I understand when it is, so ill just have to stay tuned for where. Thanks


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Huh. Thought all that was in the first post.
It's at Daun's parents place near WIlmington OH. For your mapquest purposes it's 3 miles from the intersection of I-71 and US 68
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=...&om=0


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

breaking news from Kansas City


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (FlyGLI89)*

Don't worry, I went to my first Cincy GTG last year, it wasn't hard to find.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

OK, WOW.
So let me guess Mr. Lee, you work across the street from where the bus crashed?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_








See the difference? One of them has a MkI! She's such a big help, plus she makes my car California emissions legal too!








See, this thread was a bit low on cat content, and I even managed to throw in some MkI goodness too. 


Cathy was the inspiration for the fuel injector test setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_breaking news from Kansas City 

pfff... bus' crashin into stuff happens here in NY about every week.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_breaking news from Kansas City










Damn buildings always getting in your way.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_OK, WOW.
So let me guess Mr. Lee, you work across the street from where the bus crashed?

nope, i work down the street... I just took a picture of the TV.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (FlyGLI89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlyGLI89* »_Sorry, ima newb. Im trying to find more info on this event, i.e. where exactly in cincy it is. i searched through quite a few pages but was unsucessful. Plus i dont have the time to search through 192 pages, BTW pg 192 pwnage. 
Thanks 

You don't list a Scirocco in your sig. What are the details on your car? We want pictures!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_SNOW DAY!!!!!!!!!!
p.s. dj shadow, cut chemist & kid koala rocked my world last night!! 









ARRRGGHH!!!








Jealous Joe.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Wheels....
Can't get my eyes off of these

















To replace those
















I like multispoke wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:03 PM 2-6-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Exposed multiple bolt patterns get a http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif from me. Sorry.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Eh, I don't love the Enkei.
I do love Alpinas!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Cathy was the inspiration for the fuel injector test setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










Good old CIS eh? Fond memories, sniff...works for MS too!


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
You don't list a Scirocco in your sig. What are the details on your car? We want pictures!

Oh yeah, sorry. I dont have one now. Im in the process of purchasing one. I love roccos. Plus im in cincy and havent heard of this event. I guess im alittle








Here's pics of the current daily, with her freshly installed 1.8t. Its not completely finished, but close. 
















Older image 








A little cincy content


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Sheesh. You guys are all














...
This year I'm going to try and have a separate thread for all the truly important info such as hotel rooms / directions / etc so nobody has to go searching through *180+ pages *to find what they need to know. Maybe I can even sweet talk Paul into letting us keep it as one of those important "always at the top" threads.








Let the discussions begin!


Daun. I think you were a little low on your number of pages estimate in the your opening post.


----------



## Solicom (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (FlyGLI89)*

So what kinda stuff goes on at cincy?
Just a bunch of hanging out and sipping on cold beverages or are there certain routines/activities?
I saw some pics from a batting cage / go kart type looking place posted earlier.
rule #1


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
pfff... bus' crashin into stuff happens here in NY about every week. 









buses crash into other cars in nyc all the time....has anyone looked at the sides of those thing? they look like a pair of pants run across barbed wire


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Solicom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Solicom* »_So what kinda stuff goes on at cincy?
Just a bunch of hanging out and sipping on cold beverages or are there certain routines/activities?
I saw some pics from a batting cage / go kart type looking place posted earlier.
rule #1










I'll give it a go! Friday night we have pizza, and watch cars roll in, Saturday more cars roll in and we all get sunburned beyond hope, sometimes Frank and his friends show up, and this is the day that ambitious tech procedures happen as planned or needed. Lots of time for socializing, buying and trading parts, and killing of pixels. There's a formation of cars on the back lawn for an aerial picture if weather allows, and then the delicious dinner, which for many years has been brisket brought from the great state of Texas by Uncle Chuck (delivered in his cherry red turbo MkI). Saturday night we often have a slide/video show on the garage door. Beverages are consumed, hopefully NOT by those driving. Sunday is more visiting and prepping to roll home, then a cruise to a local ice cream joint. This is where the convoys go thier separate ways and we reset our clocks to 364 days. Others can add in...










_Modified by punchbug at 2:41 PM 2-6-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

ha ha, so i logged into photobucket, and this was on the featured images
greg:


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Solicom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Solicom* »_So what kinda stuff goes on at cincy?
Just a bunch of hanging out and sipping on cold beverages or are there certain routines/activities?

Cathy (punchbug) pretty much nailed it. Saturday also involves people repairing whatever might have broken on the roadtrip in. Last year it was a transmission swap for a car that ate 5th gear.
Also Cathy does a little awards ceremony on Saturday after dinner - stuff like furthest driven, the flatbed award for those who don't make it in under their own power, and the award for getting speeding ticket(s?) on the way in - I forget what that one is called.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Cathy (punchbug) pretty much nailed it. Saturday also involves people repairing whatever might have broken on the roadtrip in. Last year it was a transmission swap for a car that ate 5th gear.
Also Cathy does a little awards ceremony on Saturday after dinner - stuff like furthest driven, the flatbed award for those who don't make it in under their own power, and the award for getting speeding ticket(s?) on the way in - I forget what that one is called.

Yeah, the "Bag of Chips" Award, after, as folklore would have it, the passing of a bag of chips from car to car, which prompted that caravan to have police helicopters chasing them. Or something like that.







There's usually some police involvement on the way there.








The rest of the awards are totally up to me (and anyone else who wants to give one, nominations and award suggestions are welcome) Basicly I just collect junk all year and come up with some excuse to give it to someone. None of the prizes are really that great but it's always a big honour to win them.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Hey Cathy, when are you going to start an Ontario-Cincy 2008 Caravan Thread?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
... Beverages are consumed, hopefully NOT by those not driving.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Hey Cathy, when are you going to start an Ontario-Cincy 2008 Caravan Thread?










I'd be in for the trip home on Sunday.
That'd be great to have you as well Chris! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









Fixed it. I proofread it quickly and added a NOT. Which is NOT there now. That's how much I want you NOT to drive your Scirocco under the influence, 'k?







Have one now if you
re not driving anywhere. It's on me.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Beverages are consumed, hopefully NOT by those driving. 

the Volkswagen drink THEN drive social event


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Re: The canuck convoy thread. Well, that would smack of planning, and I'd just as soon get my car back on the ground before I commit eh?
Things currently broken: There are things NOT broken? Who knew?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Fixed it. I proofread it quickly and added a NOT. Which is NOT there now. That's how much I want you NOT to drive your Scirocco under the influence, 'k?







Have one now if you
re not driving anywhere. It's on me.









Thanks,







but I'll be at home around midnight.
Last year I was driving under the influence of a Borla and lots of torque when I was driving the Scirocco. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Re: The canuck convoy thread. Well, that would smack of planning, and I'd just as soon get my car back on the ground before I commit eh?
Things currently broken: There are things NOT broken? Who knew?









Cannuck Duck Convoy?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Cannuck Duck Convoy?

Cannuck Duck Convoy=CDC=Center for Disease Control


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
Cannuck Duck Convoy=CDC=Center for Disease Control

Can you work "haven for terrorists" into that somehow? Thanks eh?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Cannuck Duck Convoy?

CDC ftw!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Convoy logo:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Convoy logo:
















make it stop







Re minds me of that whole SARS thing, during which I was chairing a convention, and all the Americans were cancelling with wild abandon. Cholland. you head up a convoy, I'm probably heading down a day early anyway.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

DJ timbo - DISCO!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_DJ timbo - DISCO!

















WooHoo!! You go Timbo! Disco style


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_DJ timbo - DISCO!

















My favorite part?
_CALLING ALL GO GO GIRLS!_
Timbo, does your wife know about your secret life?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

"This must be one of the last one’s, registered in 1993 on a K Plate. "


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

^^^^







i want


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_^^^^







i want

Buy it!
It's for sale. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Buy it!
It's for sale. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









hahahaha, let me get my checkbook


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
hahahaha, let me get my checkbook









Great!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...h=009


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Buy it!
It's for sale. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









It is? probably too much...and the steering wheel is on the wrong side!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

favorite:
Exterior Options: 
Rear Spoiler, *Tuning,* Alloy Wheels 
must have been a british body kit


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Great!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...h=009

Yups...too much







perhaps, less than what I paid for mine


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Oh come on guys, this is the last Scirocco! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Oh come on guys, this is the last Scirocco! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









But it's not the last *new* Scirocco


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
But it's not the last *new* Scirocco

did you just bring up the new new mk5 gti that had a UPS style [sorry mr lee and loudwagen] forklift attack it?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Anyone catch the location of the GTII for sale? 
Slough, SL3, UK.
The actual location of the original UK version of The Office TV show. Hilarious!


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

wow i just bought a 93 corrado and it dosn't look that nice...that is one clean original scirocco.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_DJ timbo - DISCO!

















I don't think a White Party is really your thing Timbo.....
But I would like to meet the go-go girls.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Those seats make me feel all tingly and jeallous inside.
DO want!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

and on a completely different note, I want this car:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
You know, for hauling Scirocco parts around.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_and on a completely different note, I want this car:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
You know, for hauling Scirocco parts around.









i saw that thing a few weeks ago, definitely cool, even if it is a mk3 kia


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_and on a completely different note, I want this car:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
You know, for hauling Scirocco parts around.









How hot would that be with a TDi in it?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
How hot would that be with a TDi in it?

It _has _a *TDI* in it.
Picture shows the 16V swap it had when first imported, it now has a TDI in it. Hence, why I want.
The sad part is that it is just outside of Philly, but there's no way to title it.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

reading comprehension > greg.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_

The sad part is that it is just outside of Philly, but there's no way to title it.









thats the problem with alot of the cool stuff floating around


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_reading comprehension > greg.

'Sok, the pictures read "16V" pretty easily.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

I've seen those in europe, but never in North America. Thanks for sharing.
On a similar note, Mark1 Mark is building a TDI caddy. That will be one slick truck.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_ but there's no way to title it.









why not??


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
why not??

quote--Regarding registration, my uncle, who has been in the military for close to 40 years, got the car 
registered for me. I don't know how he went about it but i do know that it is a NON TRANSFERABLE 
military personal registration. I was under the assumption that this was not the case but have since found out otherwise.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
why not??

Like Fraser said, restricted miliary reg on a euro VIN. Doesn't exist according to the NHTSA.
Tho, I might look into it further...










_Modified by scirocco*joe at 11:21 PM 2-6-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_









I figured that some of you might go nuts for those seats.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I figured that some of you might go nuts for those seats.









I love 'em...
but they're across the pond and attached to a car I don't own.
















Nina own!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Lots of nice stuff in Europe


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Hi.









Hello!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Nina own!

Damn, I ninja owned and managed to misspell "ninja."


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

There goes Joe!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

OK, well hopefully this year my rocco comes with me.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_OK, well hopefully this year my rocco comes with me.


Yeah, let's hope! I see you on the east coast, west coast, and everywhere in between, but always NO SCIROCCO!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_There goes Joe!

Here I am!








Tired, but AWAKE! Poor Erin sleeping solo.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

I'm going to Europe just before Cincy, and I can't wait.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Here I am!








Tired, but AWAKE! Poor Erin sleeping solo.

are you gonna nina into bed?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Locktite that bitch!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_









That vicious Scirocco ran over Roger!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
That vicious Scirocco ran over Roger!!









I always knew Roger's Scirocco was evil. SILVER SCIROCCOS ARE EVIL!
































_First dibs on parts from Roger's Scirocco! _


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I always knew Roger's Scirocco was evil. SILVER SCIROCCOS ARE EVIL!
































_First dibs on parts from Roger's Scirocco! _









at least my car has never spit a muffler at marc


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
at least my car has never spit a muffler at marc

Hey, Marc dodged it!
No harm, no foul! After all, I was the silly bloke that hadta replace it.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I always knew Roger's Scirocco was evil. SILVER SCIROCCOS ARE EVIL!









































X2 (million)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I figured that some of you might go nuts for those seats.









Oh I'm all over those. Too bad I talked to the upholsterer before I saw them


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Going away for a week! No computer or nothin'.








Try not to miss me too much


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Going away for a week! No computer or nothin'.










I don't think I could survive that long without my 'puter.
Oh yeah, Good Morning. 
At work, some stuff is working now and other stuff stopped working, so back at it.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Mmm... fresh brewed coffee.
Much better.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Good mid morning.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Here's a picture of Jeff, his brother and The Boy drooling over their next car, a Hyundai!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Timbo and The Boy trying out the head room in the Sprinter cargo van.








Timbo looking for the relays!








Timbo trying out his camera on a closeup








Say cheese!








Random shots


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

not enough roccos on this page!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_not enough roccos on this page!! 

scirocco


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

reverse angle


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I don't think I could survive that long without my 'puter.


This will be the first time in 4 years I've been without my laptop for more than one night


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*

it's a security thing


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Going away for a week! No computer or nothin'.








Try not to miss me too much









Where ya headed? Why no intarweb access?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

He's doin' "30 days in the hole"
It's lunch.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Where ya headed? Why no intarweb access?

I've got a full/expensive February set up.
One week in the Dominican Republic with the family to meet some relatives from England who I never knew existed (should have asked them to bring me some Euro 16v valences







). I'm not taking my laptop, so I'm guessing internet access will be a no-go.
Then five days back in Toronto... then a week in LA for the Nascar race and aircooled parts shopping


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I've got a full/expensive February set up.
One week in the Dominican Republic with the family to meet some relatives from England who I never knew existed (should have asked them to bring me some Euro 16v valences







). I'm not taking my laptop, so I'm guessing internet access will be a no-go.
Then five days back in Toronto... then a week in LA for the Nascar race and aircooled parts shopping









Sounds like a fun trip. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What do you need the internet for anyway?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Page 195....


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

*OWNED!*


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_*OWNED!*









Poor squirrel! 
So Jeff, Timbo, how did you guys like the auto show? I was disappointed by the lack of TDI.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Wait a tic...
That one soldier looks kinda familiar...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

That's no squirrel.
I know you're a fancy-pants cityslicker, but that's Chipmunk, as in Alvin and the.
Chipmunks are cute. Squirrels are just rats with fluffy tails.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Sounds like a fun trip. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What do you need the internet for anyway?









How long is going to take me to go through the new 746 pages of this thread when I get back?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
How long is going to take me to go through the new 746 pages of this thread when I get back?









I will summarize what you will miss right now.
Blah, blah, blah, Scirocco pic, blah, blah, mr lee get new wheels again, blah, blah, timbo relays his toothbrush, Mtl Marc owns every page, blah, blah, blah, it's just not the same without Chris, blah, blah, I wonder if he's having a good time?, blah, blah, blah, blah, Michael Bee makes a funny comment, blah, blah, G-rocco's Jetta won't start, blah, blah, blah, everyone wishes bigtavo would just go away like chris only not come back, blah, blah, blah, Hey I'm back-Chris, Whoo Hoo, Chris is back, blah, blah...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

what???


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I make funny comments???? WHEN DID THIS START HAPPENING!!!!???


----------



## vwnuts57 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

I think it began with the finest intact dead hookers?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (vwnuts57)*

either the hookers or the gelflings.... as long as they are intact.
see you all in June??


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
I will summarize what you will miss right now.
Blah, blah, blah, Scirocco pic, blah, blah, mr lee get new wheels again, blah, blah, timbo relays his toothbrush, Mtl Marc owns every page, blah, blah, blah, it's just not the same without Chris, blah, blah, I wonder if he's having a good time?, blah, blah, blah, blah, Michael Bee makes a funny comment, blah, blah, G-rocco's Jetta won't start, blah, blah, blah, everyone wishes bigtavo would just go away like chris only not come back, blah, blah, blah, Hey I'm back-Chris, Whoo Hoo, Chris is back, blah, blah...

Well now I'm going to have to read all 971 pages when I get back


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_I make funny comments???? WHEN DID THIS START HAPPENING!!!!???










Please don't take offense. I just was kidding. You never make funny comments.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Please don't take offense. I just was kidding. You never make funny comments.

you just look funny


----------



## vwnuts57 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

It's not looking good for me to make it.......again.....can't seem to get anything done around here......


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (vwnuts57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnuts57* »_It's not looking good for me to make it.......again.....can't seem to get anything done around here......

It's only 4:11 PM on 2/7/08! Don't give up with over 250 pages of posts left on this thread. You can do et!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (vwnuts57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnuts57* »_It's not looking good for me to make it.......again.....can't seem to get anything done around here......

Brian Spinney had that same problem last year.... hmmmm....


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...26119














NOS Z400 kit you all have been dreaming of...


----------



## vwnuts57 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Sittting at work,doing very little........its the cars,the house,the shop thats getting nothing done...


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (vwnuts57)*

might have some Eurolamps.....for the rocco this weekend


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwnuts57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnuts57* »_Sittting at work,doing very little........its the cars,the house,the shop thats getting nothing done...

Sounds like it's time to re-prioritize! The shop will always be there for you to work on, but Cincy comes but once a year
(Unless Mike Bee shares his time machine)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I know you're a fancy-pants cityslicker, but ...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Page 195....

Whoring out the bottom of the pages?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
I will summarize what you will miss right now.
Blah, blah, blah, Scirocco pic, blah, blah, mr lee get new wheels again, blah, blah, timbo relays his toothbrush, Mtl Marc owns every page, blah, blah, blah, it's just not the same without Chris, blah, blah, I wonder if he's having a good time?, blah, blah, blah, blah, Michael Bee makes a funny comment, blah, blah, G-rocco's Jetta won't start, blah, blah, blah, everyone wishes bigtavo would just go away like chris only not come back, blah, blah, blah, Hey I'm back-Chris, Whoo Hoo, Chris is back, blah, blah...


Bwahahahaha


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Whoring out the bottom of the pages?









Says the guy who's whored out the bottom of at least 100 pages.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwnuts57)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## vwnuts57 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I'm my own sub-contractor on the house......taking all my free time....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Is being your own sub-contractor like being your own grand-pa?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

and for the record... grocco is a bigger wheel whore than I am


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_and for the record... grocco is a bigger wheel whore than I am









Somebody has to be the biggest wheel whore. I figure it might as well be me.
So many wheels, so little time!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Well it's almost 5:30, so it's almost time for me to wander home.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Says the guy who's whored out the bottom of at least 100 pages.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif wned
Crazy Mary. 










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 7:23 PM 2-7-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif wned
Crazy Mary. 









_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 7:23 PM 2-7-2008_

Looks like something I'd drive


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_might have some Eurolamps.....for the rocco this weekend









Yay! Eurolamps are cool!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif wned
Crazy Mary. 










I've got one of those sitting in my driveway.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I can't figure out what it is


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

It's the bulb hood from inside a mkV headlight.
Cool little detail, huh?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_That's no squirrel.
I know you're a fancy-pants cityslicker, but that's Chipmunk, as in Alvin and the.
Chipmunks are cute. Squirrels are just rats with fluffy tails.

10-4 on that....rats come in 3 varieties in new york
a] grade a new york city sewer rat: fearless and the size of a large mans size 14 boot
b] squirrels [all black ones are the most die hard], not as big as their sewer dwelling cousins but much more garish and standofish
and c] pidgins: flying version of a]


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_It's the bulb hood from inside a mkV headlight.
Cool little detail, huh?

i thought it was awesome until i found out there is no easy way to get those headlights with HIDs...you need to get the projector ones because vw decided to be awesome and give me a headlight leveller...which fell to the floor of the shop that put on my coilovers, yay, they paid for what they broke atleast.
long story short, they look cool, do nothing, and annoy me because i cant have them in my mk5, but my sister has them, so i get to see them all the time


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

You need to get some green HID's. See the first quote in my sig.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_You need to get some green HID's. See the first quote in my sig.

mine are green when they start up


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

^^Those represent $$$$$$$$$ because you make it at night too. Those are the money lights my friend says.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_^^Those represent $$$$$$$$$ because you make it at night too. Those are the money lights my friend says.









oh, i know they represent $$$, why do you think i got em?








actually mine burn at a color that is damned near amber if you look at em dead on....the light is yellow as all get out. i love it


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_It's the bulb hood from inside a mkV headlight.
Cool little detail, huh?

That's pretty darn cool indeed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Looks like something I'd drive









Totally cool car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_It's the bulb hood from inside a mkV headlight.
Cool little detail, huh?

Cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm going to get me a MKV.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Totally cool car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It is, but a very rare sight nowadays...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I've got one of those sitting in my driveway.

Oh really?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
It is, but a very rare sight nowadays...

Unless you watch the movie it was in.

















Content. It's the movie that started my Scirocco addiction.

















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:07 PM 2-7-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Oh really?

















Yeah really.......
It's in a perpetual state of half-fineshedness.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Unless you watch the movie it was in.


















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 9:53 PM 2-7-2008_

I _so_ need to see it !!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Content. It's the movie that started my Scirocco addiction.
















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:07 PM 2-7-2008_

is there scirocco content in the movie?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
is there scirocco content in the movie?

None.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

mr lee has IM







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
just incase you dont get the popup when you log back in


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

MMMMM Ducks








Raul says that Ducks are Yummy.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_MMMMM Ducks


quack!!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Somebody has to be the biggest wheel whore. I figure it might as well be me.
So many wheels, so little time!

And his wheel collection can't hold a candle to his shoe collection!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_MMMMM *Peking* Ducks
Raul says that Ducks are Yummy.


fixed.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

random mk3 find, simply stunning
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3673812


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_









This pic has so many interesting things in it..




























it's beauty, comedy, grace, serious, etc...all in one!!!!






























awesome!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
This pic has so many interesting things in it..




























it's beauty, comedy, grace, serious, etc...all in one!!!!






























awesome!









The funny thing is - when I took that pic, I had no idea the billboard was there, I didn't know Rob was taking a pic, and I didn't know Brendan was back there. I just though I was taking a pic of Carl!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_mr lee has IM







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
just incase you dont get the popup when you log back in









Hey Fraser, how be you send me one telling me what colour this last bunch of *ahem* stuff needs to be


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Cincy Tent Fest 2007


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Morning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 8:59 AM 2-8-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









Marc wakes up, and finds a page to be owned!
















Park benches at Cincy!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

park bench/condiment station!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_park bench/condiment station!

I no longer have this feature.







It takes some getting used to as well. I have tried to sit on the rear bumper of my car without thinking, expecting a nice large surface and found myself sitting on the ground instead. It looks like I will need to pack a chair from now on.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

You might be able to rest a couppla ketchup packets on the euro bumpers....


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (mr lee)*

no worries on park benches my rocco will most likely have the US bumpers still on for cincy















but I just bought some eurolamps


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*

Good midmorning, no not really, crappy morning so far, I need to decompress
Things were rolling along smoothly then... I get dropped in the $h!t, turns out the base code they had me use is missing so many routines due to feild mods that it will not work without either faulting out on a good run or not faulting out during an error. this is a big no-no in a nuke plant.
Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*

Need some relays?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*



timbo2132 said:


> Need some relays?
> QUOTE]
> 
> I need a set.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Yeah, but it'll cost ya.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Valve Cover came in today..... 

Powder Coat order.... 
S/C bracket
Alt Bracket
Alt Case
Upper Intake Manifold
Lower Intake Manafold
Misc Throttle body pieces
Valve Cover
Strut bar bases 
and a few other bay parts... 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I need a set.


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Yeah, but it'll cost ya.









Best use of sig quote against the owner, _EVAR!!_
ZINGER! from the Timob. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Hey Fraser, how be you send me one telling me what colour this last bunch of *ahem* stuff needs to be
















im sent


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Not really, because I figured it's cost me, he's not giving those things away.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_








Marc wakes up, and finds a page to be owned!










It was just there waiting for me.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









It smells kinda funny here.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









im liking the teva tan lines http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (frd206)*

Timbo strikes again!!!























thanks for the help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Morning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 8:59 AM 2-8-2008_

They look so wierd without the spoiler on the hatch!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
They look so wierd without the spoiler on the hatch!

You like spoilers eh? This is what you do when you're missing the table space your NA bumpers gave you.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
You like spoilers eh? This is what you do when you're missing the table space your NA bumpers gave you. 


Totally cool! Looks like a spoiler from a Xr4Ti?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Yar!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Evenin' from beautiful Elmhurst IL. I'm on a parts delivery run / veg time with Ellen. She's not been on Vortex, so I'm giving her a little demo.








"Hi guys!" <--- Ellen.
Anyway, I think we're gonna let the Chicago deep-dish pizza settle and do as little as possible the rest of the evening. Who knows, maybe we'll get her set up with her own screen name......


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Way cool,
Hi Ellen, Come on in.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

the timobs adventure for today
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3675175 
went all the way to nyc to see this







and saddest6day66 came with him, it was an awesome duck


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

NICE!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_










Man, what model Volvo is this from?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_









wicked! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Evenin' from beautiful Elmhurst IL. I'm on a parts delivery run / veg time with Ellen. She's not been on Vortex, so I'm giving her a little demo.








"Hi guys!" <--- Ellen.
Anyway, I think we're gonna let the Chicago deep-dish pizza settle and do as little as possible the rest of the evening. Who knows, maybe we'll get her set up with her own screen name......

We are not guys, we are hot chicks. HOW many times do I have to tell you THAT?








Hi Ellen! Ellen drives this:

When she's not driving one of these:

BOTH are very very sexy!!! Ellen, you need to be on here, because you're always at Cincy anyway! May as well participate in the pre-party nonsense


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

And here's what I want for Valentine's day. "Special one- off version leather interior owned by a member of the Karmann family" THAT's a rare Karmann edition in my book. The car was painted white pearl, yum yum yum yum....(a moment to be alone with my lusting please)
















OKay, now back to reality:


_Modified by punchbug at 4:57 AM 2-9-2008_


_Modified by punchbug at 5:05 AM 2-9-2008_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Well I'm back from five days living aboard a brand new Navy destroyer, which was unbelievably cool, and 11 more pages of posts. Well done!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Well I'm back from five days living aboard a brand new Navy destroyer, which was unbelievably cool, and 11 more pages of posts. Well done!

We try to please!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Cincy!!
Think we'll pass 200 today?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Cincy!!
Think we'll pass 200 today?









If we really try, I think we can. 
And now for the first time, I have ownage. Time to celebrate with a beer!










_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 7:20 AM 2-9-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
If we really try, I think we can. 










that's one down, in one post!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_








that's one down, in one post!









Yes, and one closer to my post count getting out of double digits. 
How about some other German vehicles....


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

saturday morning bump...
Rocco business today:
repaint bumpers


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Cincy!!
Think we'll pass 200 today?









We all need some goals!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Oh, and I'ma gonna wash the Scirocco now...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

hey cathy....sent you an email and an IM...both say basically the same thing.
oh, and top of the almost afternoon everyone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*

Thankd rd206, and I sent ya one back. So I guess I should put in a pic to add to the page length?
THIS is sexy....(and it's a FILM image, remember those?







)



_Modified by punchbug at 1:14 PM 2-9-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Cincy!!
Think we'll pass 200 today?









we can get it done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

cathy, back atcha


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

I'm up, it's noon, well you get the picture.
I won't be around today but I figured I'd say hello anyway.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

It's getting closer, everyone should have their cars running strong by now otherwise its..........Bust


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

Going out to the garage to to a little mid winter cleaning/clearing so I will have even more room to work on the '88.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Cincy!!
Think we'll pass 200 today?









I will do my part!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

that doesn't look like any navy destroyer I've ever seen....

_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
If we really try, I think we can. 
And now for the first time, I have ownage. Time to celebrate with a beer!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Just 2 more to go!
Heck, a lot of us have more posts in this thread than you have total!

_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Yes, and one closer to my post count getting out of double digits.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Just 2 more to go!
Heck, a lot of us have more posts in this thread than you have total!


I know. I will probably never have anywhere near that many.
Ok, here's the destroyer again. I actually found a better pic. I wasn't allowed to take pics understandably.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

If I were Greg I would have zip tied a gray duck to it's stern.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Just 2 more to go!
Heck, a lot of us have more posts in this thread than you have total!


about 3/5 of my total posts are in this thread alone









random:


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

supercharger bracket is FUXORED!!!!!!








but it will be ready for..........


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Booooooooooooo


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_supercharger bracket is FUXORED!!!!!!

















?
hasnt it broken before?


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_







?
hasnt it broken before?

It's not broke, just out of square a little....


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (digga_b)*

see photo above ^^^


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_see photo above ^^^ 

10-4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_It's getting closer, everyone should have their cars running strong by now otherwise its..........Bust

















People always said I was busty.







Running strong? Yeah, more like in a million pieces. Heck, by this time last year I had no idea what fun would happen in the engine bay. This year sort of seems relaxing with the interior out, the tranny off, coolant system yanked apart, major steering components missing, no exhaust or intake, etc. because the engine is staying. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Until we break it.







Which we may well do. So maybe look for me in a silver car.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (digga_b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digga_b* »_Booooooooooooo


















Meh, whats a few degress between friends? (that sucks BTW, and I guess it'd be better if it blow'd)


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Meh, whats a few degress between friends? (that sucks BTW, and I guess it'd be better if it blow'd)

it explains why i tore up 20+ serp belts last season...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*

So what you're saying is that it would almost be cheaper to have one custom machined out of (metal with strength characteristics of your choice) than to eat belts for another year. Always good to know why it's eating stuff, and to the bare eye, it looks pretty square!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Always good to know why it's eating stuff, and to the bare eye, it looks pretty square!

id love to know why my car eats things...but it usually vomits them back out eventually, too bad everything thats been vomited out thus far is makeup that the PO had rolling around under the seats....mmm,mmmm grease coated eyeliner, thats what i needed
cathy, send you payment, let me know if you got it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Grrrrrr.
Part of my reason for the trip to Chicago was to drop off a bunch of parts from Shadow. So far I've not heard from him since I've been here.
But on a positive note, I did pick up an S airdam for Sciroccojim from echassin. AND I got to see his *gorgeous* Mars Red garage queen in person. Sorry about the drool Eric....
Methinks it will soon be time for leftover deep-dish pizza and some drinkage.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_But on a positive note, I did pick up an S airdam for Sciroccojim from echassin. 

Yay! I got mail....YAAAAAAY! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! YAAAAAAAAYYYY!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

was completely lazy today and swung golf clubs with my kids


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Yay! I got mail....YAAAAAAY! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! YAAAAAAAAYYYY!

Alright Jim, settle down.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
id love to know why my car eats things...but it usually vomits them back out eventually, too bad everything thats been vomited out thus far is makeup that the PO had rolling around under the seats....mmm,mmmm grease coated eyeliner, thats what i needed
cathy, send you payment, let me know if you got it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yep, got it. And maybe you should pop that interior out in case one of Mk=ike bee's products is to blame for the stray makeup. You can never be too careful about that sort of thing.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Yay! I got mail....YAAAAAAY! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! YAAAAAAAAYYYY!

So the trip was worthwile eh? I guess I did my good deed for the day hooking you guys up, glad it all worked out so nicely!
Owned!



_Modified by punchbug at 3:49 PM 2-9-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Yay! I got mail....YAAAAAAY! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! YAAAAAAAAYYYY!










Right on man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Yep, got it. And maybe you should pop that interior out in case one of Mk=ike bee's products is to blame for the stray makeup. You can never be too careful about that sort of thing.









it might be....well the seats are coming out for some corrado diggs next time im home, so well see what happens when i pull the seats up...where was that vomit emoticon?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Owned!


_Modified by punchbug at 3:49 PM 2-9-2008_

Ownership can be transferred though:



_Modified by punchbug at 3:58 PM 2-9-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Yay! I got mail....YAAAAAAY! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! I got mail! YAAAAAAAAYYYY!

Jim called me on the video phone to tell me something about getting mail...



_Modified by timbo2132 at 6:57 PM 2-9-2008_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Oh, and I'ma gonna wash the Scirocco now...

Ok, I'm back.
Successful washing excursion, and met a fellow VW enthusiast while out. He had an all black Mk1 Rabbit GTI - 1984. Very cool.
























Sorry for the cell phone pics - was all I had at the time.
Scirocco content: it has a 1.8l 16V swap from an 88 Scirocco.
Here's my Scirocco all covered in suds.
















Anyway, the guy let me know about a monthly VW GTG that is 5 minutes away, so I guess I'll check it out in March. First Fridays every month in South Philly.
How 'bout that?!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Hello, the Timob requested 200 pages by today.
GET ON IT!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

I washed my daily yesterday and there was lots of slushy snow in the bay. Of course the car is filthy again after one excursion.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I only wash my car after people start complaining too much!








Old pic:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









My.....
You must really like that duck....








/mind in the gutter


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Hey, we're trying. Should happen. Here's Butternut getting jumped by the psycho mouse. Should take up some space.



_Modified by punchbug at 4:14 PM 2-9-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Anyway, the guy let me know about a monthly VW GTG that is 5 minutes away, so I guess I'll check it out in March. First Fridays every month in South Philly.
How 'bout that?!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









id consider trekking up to philly once a month when im out of school for a gtg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
I know. I will probably never have anywhere near that many.
Ok, here's the destroyer again. I actually found a better pic. I wasn't allowed to take pics understandably.









I used to live 2 blocks away from that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Very nice rabbit! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Must get to 200 pages.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Oh, for Timbo...one post closer to 200


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
id consider trekking up to philly once a month when im out of school for a gtg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X2


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

I'll join you for that GTG


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Oh, for Timbo...one post closer to 200

x2


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

200 yet ?????


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

13 more post to 200


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_200 yet ????? 

Rob check out the wheels on the car on the front page of NGP's web site.
http://www.ngpracing.com


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_13 more post to 200

Guess this makes 11


----------



## VWTattoo (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Obligatory post whorage:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (VWTattoo)*

Yo, You comming to the Brunch sunday?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Yo, You comming to the Brunch sunday?

who you yelling at??


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
My.....
You must really like that duck....








/mind in the gutter

Just keeping the duck _clean_.


----------



## VWTattoo (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Yo, You comming to the Brunch sunday?

My Magic 8-Ball says, "Outlook not Good"...







I am supposed to pick up my niece and my Mom to do some family "activities", and tripping to NJ would seriously F-up those plans, and probably tick them off a bit. I wish I could, though- I likes me some waffles!















Consolation Prize- another Scirocco from the 2007 Hill Climb Pic: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Not So Ninja Edit- This guy^^^ even has the chain, but someone stole his Duck!











_Modified by VWTattoo at 8:56 PM 2-9-2008_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (VWTattoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWTattoo* »_
tripping to NJ would seriously F-up those plans, and probably tick them off a bit. I wish I could, though- I likes me some waffles!
























Weak Sauce


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

This looks like something out of a Richard Scary book...

_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Oh, for Timbo...one post closer to 200

lets get it done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
lets get it done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

almost there


----------



## VWTattoo (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Click. Post. Click.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

You're not me, but you still should have done it.









_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_If I were Greg I would have zip tied a gray duck to it's stern.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (VWTattoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWTattoo* »_Click. Post. Click. 









that thinkpad is about to cough up a fur ball


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


















<== 4000 posts.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif































_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:49 PM 2-9-2008_


----------



## VWTattoo (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
Weak Sauce








I don't drive it- I just took the pic. He ran really well in his class, though, if that helps soothe your sensibilites!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (VWTattoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWTattoo* »_Click. Post. Click.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (VWTattoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWTattoo* »_







I don't drive it- I just took the pic. He ran really well in his class, though, if that helps soothe your sensibilites!









I was calling you weak sauce


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

thank you marc for posting HUGE FILES that take forever to load.
cathy is not going to be happy


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (digga_b)*

6 degres of separation?

_Quote, originally posted by *digga_b* »_Booooooooooooo


----------



## VWTattoo (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_that thinkpad is about to cough up a fur ball
LOL... Yeah, he wouldn't get out of my face, and he sheds like it's going out of style. Little bugger.


----------



## VWTattoo (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I was calling you weak sauce

Whatever.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

You make bathtime so much fun!

_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_You make bathtime so much fun!


girlfriends post on my facebook grafitti wall








ive totally corrupted her to the ducks as well
timbo, can i get a muhahahaha?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Congrats Marc! You own the 200 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
timbo, can i get a muhahahaha?

MUAHAHAHAHHA!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
MUAHAHAHAHHA!









awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_thank you marc for posting HUGE FILES that take forever to load.
cathy is not going to be happy









What are you talking about, it's great. That red X came up real fast for me.
























_Modified by punchbug at 3:53 AM 2-10-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (VWTattoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWTattoo* »_LOL... Yeah, he wouldn't get out of my face, and he sheds like it's going out of style. Little bugger.









LOL, another crazy cat person with a ThinkPad....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
What are you talking about, it's great. That red X came up real fast for me.























_Modified by punchbug at 7:05 PM 2-9-2008_

hahah


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Good evening everybody.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









Rub-a-dub-dub!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_This looks like something out of a Richard Scary book...

Oooooh, I get to correct the spelling Nazi! It's Richard Scarry. And you used to work in a bookstore.....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I'm going to the Baltimore auto show tomorrow. Should be fun.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Good morning. Why am I awake again?







Chris, enjoy the auto show, and remember rule number one eh? Charge the battery/clear the card. (just say "Yes mom")


_Modified by punchbug at 4:04 AM 2-10-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm going to the Baltimore auto show tomorrow. Should be fun.

is that already going on? it seems like everything is happening really early this year


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Good morning.
I'm up and it's too cold out to think about going outside.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Good morning.
I'm up and it's too cold out to think about going outside.

Throw some wood on the fire and stay in


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Throw some wood on the fire and stay in









Well the staying in is part of my plan, I don't have a fireplace or wood stove so that part is out, 
and I'm not starting a fire in the middle of my living room, that gorgeous hard wood floor would go up like dried twigs.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Throw some wood on the fire and stay in









No choice, I'd freeze without wood on the fire, and if I went out I wouldn't be able to see where the door was to come back in.
So I'm staying' put...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_This looks like something out of a Richard Scary book...


It's a SDKFZ/II, also called a "Kettenkrad." They're actually pretty cool, and if I ever won the Powerball or something I would buy one, and more Sciroccos, and....
Kettenkrad info


_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 7:08 AM 2-10-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
It's a SDKFZ/II, also called a "Kettenkrad." They're actually pretty cool, and if I ever won the Powerball or something I would buy one, and more Sciroccos, and....
Kettenkrad info

_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 7:08 AM 2-10-2008_

Inline watercooled four cylinder eh? (Edit: Just noticed the 6:1 CR and whopping 36bhp.) Hmmmmm.....that sure looks like fun. But I still want a Ripsaw.










_Modified by punchbug at 10:22 AM 2-10-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Got CMT on during my lunch here, "Don't send the invitation if you don't want to party". Always reminds me of a typical day out here, but damn, this time of year I get the itch to get my tires on the line. Mind you, I should look into some decent tires to do that with I guess eh? Yeah, getting real itchy to smell that sweet mix of nitrous and roasted rubber. I'm a sick girl. Is it spring yet?


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I almost missed page 200!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

Wow 200 pages and still 110 days to go 'til Cincy
















Scirocco meet at SFL GTG in Davie, Florida yesterday










_Modified by 53BGTX at 3:35 PM 2-10-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_Wow 200 pages and still 110 days to go 'til Cincy










We need to get the Timob in here to make page predictions again!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Postin' from bigtavo's nice warm living room. Muahhaahhaahha!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132 on page 7* »_It's time for Timbo's page seven predictions!!
<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
So - in *THREE* full days, we have 216 (old thread had 218 in Four days) posts, and 1756 views.
That's an average of about 72 (old thread was 55) posts a day and about 585 views.
We have 183 (old thread had 133) days left until cincy. That means that at the current posting rate, there will be *13,176 posts* (Old thread prediction was 7,535 posts), (that's about *377 pages* (old thread prediction was 218 pages - it's at 7 right now) and 107,055 views (Old thread prediction was 76,720 views.
The old thread is actually at 184 Pages, and 6424 posts!


377 pages. I think we can do that easy.
not so ninja EDIT for 201 ownage...










_Modified by timbo2132 at 4:06 PM 2-10-2008_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I think we will surpass the 377 pgs. predicted.
Where can I get that sign?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_










CAUTION: 16V Scirocco ahead. You need to buy it. It will crush you, either physically, mentally or financially. Please be advised to install proper jackstands, psychotherapy, or loan sharkage before proceeding.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
CAUTION: 16V Scirocco ahead. You need to buy it. It will crush you, either physically, mentally or financially. Please be advised to install proper jackstands, psychotherapy, or loan sharkage before proceeding.

that's why I stick to 8v's. Like my 84 - a sheep in wolfs clothing, a 16v look-a-like!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Yeah, but you have torque that a 16v can't mess with. (till Roger builds his engine, that is)


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

You must mean Richard Scarry.
One of my all-time favorite books. I wonder why...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'll join you for that GTG

Sorry for the late reply. Excellent! I'll keep you posed. 
Scirocco brethren - Karmann Konnection!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_You must mean Richard Scarry.
One of my all-time favorite books. I wonder why...









An aligator on wheels driven by a bunny?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
An aligator on wheels driven by a bunny?









richard scary is all about messing with your mind
plus, who says a bunny cant put wheels on his aligator and daily it to work in rush hour? its his aligator


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
that's why I stick to 8v's. Like my 84 - a sheep in wolfs clothing, a 16v look-a-like!

im sticking to 8vs....with roccos atleast....except mines *hopefully *gonna be a boosted 8v over the summer


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*

The boy just started his 8VT up, and I await news of his gear shifting ability, with the new release plate. OKay, it's a TD, but it's still an 8VT, except with more slowness.








Nope, same same. Like what the hell. Not the nicest weather for dropping a tranny eh? 


_Modified by punchbug at 5:21 PM 2-10-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Ah -remember, torque is all that matters to an 8v person!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_The boy just started his 8VT up, and I await news of his gear shifting ability, with the new release plate. OKay, it's a TD, but it's still an 8VT, except with more slowness.









more slowness, but also the added ability to only need fuel every other month


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Ah -remember, torque is all that matters to an 8v person!









AT this point, he'd settle for driving it instead of working on it. And in the meantime, he's driving the ultimate chick car which is supposed to be off the road for the winter.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Just got back from the auto show (sorry Cathy, no pics). It kinda sucked. Audi didn't bother showing up, VW had like 5 Jettas and no Passats. No Mitsubishi either. I really like Volvo a lot. Their cars are very nice and well appointed. $96k for a supercharged Range Rover is a little ridiculous, as is $80k for a Cadillac STS V. We ate at Chipotle afterwards. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
How was breakfast?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Just got back from the auto show (sorry Cathy, no pics). It kinda sucked. Audi didn't bother showing up, VW had like 5 Jettas and no Passats. No Mitsubishi either. I really like Volvo a lot. Their cars are very nice and well appointed. $96k for a supercharged Range Rover is a little ridiculous, as is $80k for a Cadillac STS V. We ate at Chipotle afterwards. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
How was breakfast?

breakfast was really good, very nice menu and company
audi didnt even show, thats some jive, mitsubishi has been slacking in recent years at the balto auto show.
the range rover sport dosnt even hold a candle to the v10 tdi touareg either, rip off


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
How was breakfast?

Raul says "Yeah!"


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

So, anyone on the 'tex here from saskatoon?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Raul says "Yeah!"









Looks like good eatin! Next time I gotta be there. Is that a Spinney sighting?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Looks like good eatin! Next time I gotta be there. Is that a Spinney sighting?

indeed it is


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
indeed it is

How's he doing?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Looks like I got this part done on time....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
How's he doing?

looked well, ate some delicious breakfast, shot the crap with scirocco*joe about the d90s he has, i might be buying some pslots from brian. not bad at all


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Good to hear that


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
... plus, who says a bunny cant put wheels on his aligator and daily it to work in rush hour? its his aligator

You have a point here.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Good morning and Aye Carumba it's cold out there today. Hope the daily can spin that thick oil up fast enough to fire up. Cabby of course started without complaint on a seven year old battery, God bless the JH, they're such happy engines.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Yes, I hafta go outside and see if mine's happy. I bet this ain't nothing compared to Canadaland, but it's 11 degrees here.







So much for that record breaking 66 degrees from Wednesday!


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_You must mean Richard Scarry.
One of my all-time favorite books. I wonder why...









I have that book, but it's in Swedish !!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Falcor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Falcor* »_
I have that book, but it's in Swedish !!









Maybe we could get Chef to read it?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Falcor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Falcor* »_
I have that book, but it's in Swedish !!









Utmärkt!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Maybe we could get Chef to read it?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

It might be cold, but Megasquirt started the car right up!








Never too cold to take a pic!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Goodmorning, I'm up, it's cold but the winter beater started.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_It might be cold, but Megasquirt started the car right up!









All three times?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_It might be cold, but Megasquirt started the car right up!








Never too cold to take a pic!









wait just one second.... did you *wash* your car??!?!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_You must mean Richard Scarry.
One of my all-time favorite books. I wonder why...









Wow! A blast from the past! We used to read this to our kids when they were little. The game we would play was finding the inch worm (like Where's Waldo) on every page.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Wow! A blast from the past! We used to read this to our kids when they were little. The game we would play was finding the inch worm (like Where's Waldo) on every page. 


I thought the game was to find goldbug on each page?


----------



## vw_Dru (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Ha. Yes, I remember. It was find goldbug. I loved that book.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I thought the game was to find goldbug on each page?

My bad.







You are correct. It _was_ quite a while ago.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
My bad.







You are correct. It _was_ quite a while ago.

C'mon, stuart just turned 18! You don't remember these things?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
C'mon, stuart just turned 18! You don't remember these things?









I have a hard time remembering what I had for breakfast *this morning*.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
wait just one second.... did you *wash* your car??!?!

Hell, no! The rain over the weekend washed it for me!









@ G-rocco: It only stalled once on startup. The expected clockwork start-stall that happens even when it's 70 degrees out.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Hell, no! The rain over the weekend washed it for me!










thats what i figured


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (mr lee)*

morning bump







wife kept me away from the garage all weekend






















so absolutely nothing got done


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I needs to be out of this -7 degree weather.
I haven't driven any of my sciroccos in a looooong time.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*

i just keep taking parts off my rocco..... 
next up, crank pulley, power steering, sds harness, fuel rail, fuel lines, oil pan, oil cooler, coolant, radiator,


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

next up: finish car
2.9vrt should work a treat









progress pics? in a few


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*

I thought I would finally let the cat out of the bag


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i just keep taking parts off my rocco..... 
next up, crank pulley, power steering, sds harness, fuel rail, fuel lines, oil pan, oil cooler, coolant, radiator,























Damn, did I start something?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
wait just one second.... did you *wash* your car??!?!

x2, i saw it yesterday, i remember it being alot dirtier.....or did you just do a long exposure on your nifty future camera?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (digga_b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digga_b* »_
Damn, did I start something?









well i might as well clean it up while I'm in there....


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
well i might as well clean it up while I'm in there.... 

So when are we going to pull the motor?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (digga_b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digga_b* »_
So when are we going to pull the motor?

when enough crap is taken off for me to go...."hey only 5 more bolts and the motor is out"


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
when enough crap is taken off for me to go...."hey only 5 more bolts and the motor is out"

So, this weekend then.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (digga_b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digga_b* »_
So, this weekend then.









2 weeks... i gotta remodel my kitchen first.









oh... btw, if the engine comes out, the bay get's shaved.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

hey mr lee, if you want to pull my engine and shave the bay in another black rocco, ill let ya


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
2 weeks... i gotta remodel my kitchen first.









oh... btw, if the engine comes out, the bay get's shaved. 

Don't you have a garage thread to update? Oh wait, that's not done either....








Let's get to shaving. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by digga_b at 9:55 AM 2-11-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (digga_b)*

Good morning!
* knock knock knock *








Oh I have mail, a box actually !!!




































NOS OEM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

awesome marc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif those are sexay...NOS hottness


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (digga_b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digga_b* »_
Don't you have a garage thread to update? Oh wait, that's not done either....








Let's get to shaving. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by digga_b at 9:55 AM 2-11-2008_

ok, lets add to parts to remove.... 
hood, fenders, front bumper.... ENGINE
oh btw, we need to run piping through the frame rails... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

It's COLD! Something really weird happened on Saturday night. It was about 36 degrees at around 11:30PM-ish. Was just getting ready to go to bed, when I heard this very loud rumbling that shook the whole house- sounded like someone dragging a big dumpster down the street, it lasted for about 60 seconds, then it was gone. I stepped outside to figure out what the hell was going on, and heard it again, this time for about 40 seconds- it was deep enough to vibrate in your chest! I turned on the TV to check the weather channel, and a cold front was moving in, heard some racket outside and the wind had started gusting to about 35-40 mph. Went back outside to check (maybe 6 minutes after I went out before) and the temperature had dropped 20 degrees...... in 6 MINUTES!!!!








I found out later that the rumbling noise was a type of thunder caused by the front moving so fast- I guess it was moving across the state at around 70 mph!!!








I've got cabin fever really bad. I want to do stuff to my car but just cant!!!!
Brendan


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

weather isn't that bad in Missouri, but it's damn cold. almost too cold...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

its real cold here in nyc...and windy, deadly comination


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

It is February people.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Wah, wah, wah.
I lived in MO for awhile, I don't think I ever pulled out my winter coat.


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Wah, wah, wah.
I lived in MO for awhile, I don't think I ever pulled out my winter coat.


how much snow did you get last week? we got about 14" here in madison


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kenny_blankenship* »_

how much snow did you get last week? we got about 14" here in madison

I call b.s. on that.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kenny_blankenship* »_

how much snow did you get last week? we got about 14" here in madison

Just a dusting then?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

It's frickin' freezing in here, Mr. Bigglesworth. I mean in my office. Somthing is awry.
If this happens again tomorrow, I'm gonna let loose some chickens.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*

Well since I'm in WI too, I get my share, and a -16* weekend, talked to my Mom last week, "Oh we only got about 7" last week, not enough to worry about"
And Mike, I challenge your challenge, so far this winter Madison has had over 76" of snow, not sure what the accumulation was for this weekend but it shut down I90, again.
Oh yeah, Kenny MO is the abbreviation for the state of Missouri


_Modified by tmechanic at 12:39 PM 2-11-2008_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_I'm gonna let loose some chickens.

















chickens poo more than ducks.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

just picked up my eurolamps at lunch today!!!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

I'M IN YR SCHOOLS CLUCKING ON YOUR DESKZ!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Is it me, or does that chicken on the right look like it's got an arrow or something sticking out of it's head?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_just picked up my eurolamps at lunch today!!!!
































awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant wait to see em in


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (Morio)*

Dang pissed off teens. Swiped every relay (except the brand new fuel pump relay) I haven't gotten around to switching out the tumblers for the keylocks (still need to purchase those) So, as it sets, I am currently out for cincy.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (badpenny)*

no way!!!!!
_Quote, originally posted by *badpenny* »_Dang pissed off teens. Swiped every relay (except the brand new fuel pump relay) I haven't gotten around to switching out the tumblers for the keylocks (still need to purchase those) So, as it sets, I am currently out for cincy.











that is completely awful!!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (badpenny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badpenny* »_Dang pissed off teens. Swiped every relay (except the brand new fuel pump relay) I haven't gotten around to switching out the tumblers for the keylocks (still need to purchase those) So, as it sets, I am currently out for cincy.









that sucks man.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

wait.... teenagers stole your relays ???


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_wait.... teenagers stole your relays ???

















Whoa?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_wait.... teenagers stole your relays ???









Yep. The kids are gonna sell the relays to buy more kitty litter - all the kids are sniffing kitty litter these days.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...8.lVI


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...8.lVI

haha, thats awesome. i feel that if i ever need to buy household appliances, or anything else for that matter, i would go with the one named scirocco as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
haha, thats awesome. i feel that if i ever need to buy household appliances, or anything else for that matter, i would go with the one named scirocco as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha... the picture is all crappy. I don't even know what it looks like. I just bought it for the name... and well cuz Concorde makes nice fans and we scored this one for mad cheap.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
haha... the picture is all crappy. I don't even know what it looks like. I just bought it for the name... and well cuz Concorde makes nice fans and we scored this one for mad cheap. 

you can always send it to the powder coater with the rest of your stuff if you dont like the color


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
you can always send it to the powder coater with the rest of your stuff if you dont like the color









I doubt Ms Lee would let that happen


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Somebody write the article summary for me. I need 2-3 pages, double spaced, by 6.30.
I hate writing


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I need more to go on that. a summary article about what??

_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Somebody write the article summary for me. I need 2-3 pages, double spaced, by 6.30.
I hate writing


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I need more to go on that. a summary article about what??

I choose "Senior Mobility Series: 8 new vehicle technologies may help older drivers" from issue 3 (2007) of Public roads.
Boring!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/facts...s.htm
http://www.valeo.com/automotiv...k.pdf
http://www.acura.com/index.asp...aking
http://corporate.honda.com/saf...afety


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/facts...s.htm
http://www.valeo.com/automotiv...k.pdf
http://www.acura.com/index.asp...aking
http://corporate.honda.com/saf...afety


i hate those things...all of these lane sensor things make my radar detector go off, and scares the bejesus out of me


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Or, there's the comedy option: Stop building farmer's markets to keep the old drivers from crashing!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Well off for home.
Talk to you all laters.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks Timbo.
I had the article in front of me;I was just feeling lazy and didn't want to read ti and then summarize it.
But yeah, all those gizmos are out there to help us be better drivers


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_








chickens poo more than ducks. 

But not as much as pigs.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

6.33 and no professor. How long are we supposed to wait again?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_6.33 and no professor. How long are we supposed to wait again?



35 seconds?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Most kids will leave after 15.
I complain to a Dean after 10.
I've gotten 5 professors fired that way








/just a little sumpin' that pisses me off for no aparant reason.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Thanks Timbo.
I had the article in front of me;I was just feeling lazy and didn't want to read ti and then summarize it.
But yeah, all those gizmos are out there to help us be better drivers









The trouble with those gizmos is that they don't make us safer drivers, they make us lazier drivers, we start to rely on these gizmos and stop being defensive drivers. Case in point, the California Highway dept. was going to stop installing Botts Dotts on the highways, these are those little cast aluminum dealies with reflectors on the that indicate lane divisions, along comes someone with a much cheaper but still good idea, the reflectors are made of plastic and fold flat when you run over them then pop back up once the weight is gone.
There was a major uproar about this because with the new style of reflectors drivers couldn't tell when they were drifting out of their lane. If you need something on the road to go bump to tell you you are drifting out of your lane should you really be driving.
OK I'm done ranting. Good luck on the paper


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

i hate those things int eh road too, they are like IMPOSSIBLE to see at night, especially after a few years, when they are all cracked and stuff.
east coast system, reflectors and good ol road paint works for my liking
hope the teacher didnt show greg and you got to go home


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Oh yeah, Kenny MO is the abbreviation for the state of Missouri




I was saying that based on the fact that you live in WI


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Most kids will leave after 15.
I complain to a Dean after 10.
I've gotten 5 professors fired that way








/just a little sumpin' that pisses me off for no aparant reason.

Hey, you're paying good money for that education, and that includes every minute of the time alotted. Any unwarranted lateness is like the professor is stealing time from you, which in effect is like stealing your tuition.
I agree with the Timob.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

And since this is DeVry, it's costing me a LOT more than a state school!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Hey, you're paying good money for that education, and that includes every minute of the time alotted. Any unwarranted lateness is like the professor is stealing time from you, which in effect is like stealing your tuition.
I agree with the Timob. 

x2. class sucks, but you might as well get what you are paying for


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

We're watching a Salvador Dali movie in Art history right now...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_i hate those things int eh road too, they are like IMPOSSIBLE to see at night, especially after a few years, when they are all cracked and stuff.
east coast system, reflectors and good ol road paint works for my liking
hope the teacher didnt show greg and you got to go home









Nope, we're into the peer-review part of the class now.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

owned.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Nope, we're into the peer-review part of the class now.

and gregs peer reviewing vortex, good work, be kind


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I just drew a United Airlines plane with Pears for jet engines.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I just drew a United Airlines plane with Pears for jet engines.









Did you write LOL WUT on them?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I shoulda!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I had a broken scirocco today!
The OXS light came on!








Opened the hood, reset it! No more light!!








That's the most work I've done on my car since the bumper swap! (and Jeff did much of the work on that while I was busy making his relays!)


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I had a broken scirocco today!
The OXS light came on!








Opened the hood, reset it! No more light!!








That's the most work I've done on my car since the bumper swap! (and Jeff did much of the work on that while I was busy making his relays!)

Speaking of, since my electrical equipment was stolen with the rest of my tools, I might ask you to make me a set of relay wires.
No need for the relays since I have four, but I could use the wire set up!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Ooooh, and a Saab relay box if you have any extras!


----------



## wgirnius (Sep 3, 2004)

So having never been to one of these, I've seen some mention about camping and some about hotels. I really have no idea where I'm going to stay or what I'm doing when I get there other than copious amounts of drinking and bbq'ing and looking at cool rides.
How does this go generally?
We are avid campers, but there isn't a lot of room in a Scirocco for serious camping.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Sure!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (wgirnius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wgirnius* »_So having never been to one of these, I've seen some mention about camping and some about hotels. I really have no idea where I'm going to stay or what I'm doing when I get there other than copious amounts of drinking and bbq'ing and looking at cool rides.
How does this go generally?
We are avid campers, but there isn't a lot of room in a Scirocco for serious camping.

Well, Daun (the most gracious host) reserves a block of rooms at the local Holiday Inn (at a discounted rate). There's also a Holiday Inn Express nearby (official lodging of the Timob) and a campground. Somebody ends up taking charge of setting up campground arrangements. You just bring your tent and sleeping bags with you, and you're set.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Well, this year, I'm gonna do regular holiday inn -cause we missed out on the parking lot fun last year.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

The Timob aren't rocket scientists, but they did stay at the Holiday Inn Express last night. Muahahahahaaaa!!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (wgirnius)*

I built the page for camping at Cincy 2008 already.I just need some one to head it up.
Interested?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_









was that taken on a digital camera?!?!?!?!?
how much does one of those things cost?!?!?!?! damned future man with your future gadgets


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

I think the whole New Jersey Turnpike is stuck back in time 20 years.

This is what my scirocco looks like on the inside!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Well, this year, I'm gonna do regular holiday inn -cause we missed out on the parking lot fun last year.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I just drew a United Airlines plane with Pears for jet engines.









I think you're gonna need to scan that or take a pic and post that....


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I missed out on the parking lot GTG too, I'm kinda miffed about it too.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

It wasn't a planned gtg.... we all just ended up at the parking lot at the same time and were just shooting the breeze while we had one last smoke/beverage...
and that took another hour or so


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
was that taken on a digital camera?!?!?!?!?
how much does one of those things cost?!?!?!?! damned future man with your future gadgets









_"Your modern inventions frighten and confuse me. But that's just bcause I'm a simple caveman. That's how I think."_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

_unfrozen caveman lawyer_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_It wasn't a planned gtg.... we all just ended up at the parking lot at the same time and were just shooting the breeze while we had one last smoke/beverage...
and that took another hour or so









I actually came outside to grab something from my car, mr lee arrived right after and started taking pictures, and I think that's when Jeff, Cindy and Stuart drove into the parking lot. The next thing you know, Greg showed up along with Carl and it just grew from there.
It was fun. We were making fun of the hotel "security" guard.
And so it goes...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

East Coast Caravan
WATCH OUT FOR JOES MUFFLER!!!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

From the morning after the parking lot...








Schwarz, Rot, Gelb!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

^ such a dope pic!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
WATCH OUT FOR JOES MUFFLER!!!! 


That was almost a non-event.
I just swerved a bit, and the muffler was behind me in a second. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
That was almost a non-event.
I just swerved a bit, and the muffler was behind me in a second. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









it was one of the biggest stories of cincy 07, and your playing it off as a "non event"


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

This was somehow related to your link. I laughed my ass off.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_East Coast Caravan
WATCH OUT FOR JOES MUFFLER!!!! 


_Oh no you di'int!_
Before (naughty view)








After








Tack welded on, muthafuxored!










_Modified by scirocco*joe at 10:59 PM 2-11-2008_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_This was somehow related to your link. I laughed my ass off.

I don't think I've ever seen that one before. Nice find, Tim!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I don't think I've ever seen that one before. Nice find, Tim!

Did you see this one?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSvJwUFI_es


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
That was almost a non-event.
I just swerved a bit, and the muffler was behind me in a second. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Yeah, except you were practically on *two wheels!*








Then there was the swerving 18 wheeler. That was a sight.
Nice driving, though.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Did you see this one?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSvJwUFI_es

Oh
My
God.
That was frickin' hilarious! I do love the Muppets.























ninja own!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Then there was the swerving 18 wheeler. That was a sight.


I actually saw that. _Damn close._


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I got home, it was 63 inside here. COLD!!
So, I turned all the stove burners on to make it warm up a bit. Then I went upstairs and watched the Jay Leno Monologue with my Grandpa.
It's not 80 degrees in here


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I actually saw that. _Damn close._


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

..... is it time yet?? we almost there?


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I got home, it was 63 inside here. COLD!!
So, I turned all the stove burners on to make it warm up a bit. Then I went upstairs and watched the Jay Leno Monologue with my Grandpa.
It's not 80 degrees in here
















Dont bother with the burners, the oven is where its at, on broil, trust me.


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_We're watching a Salvador Dali movie in Art history right now...









Thats awesome! Hes one of my favorites. I didnt know there was a movie but I visited the museum in St Pete last year and LOVED it. So many originals there.
Also, I just ordered a shirt. Its so 80s!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm wide awake and hungry, 4 hours ahead of schedule








This does not bode well for the rest of the day.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_It might be cold, but Megasquirt started the car right up!








Never too cold to take a pic!









Oh yes it is, I was out last night and tried a few shots using my car to steady things, (bug=bad camera platform BTW) and really needed to get out a tripod, but it was so frikkin cold my fingers were about to snap off, and I was too lazzy, so I opted not to get frostbite. I'll get the picture another time, it's not anything too difficult to capture.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_morning bump







wife kept me away from the garage all weekend






















so absolutely nothing got done









Sure you did, you kept your wife happy.







Call it an investment. Investments always suck, but they are handy in the long run http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
I call b.s. on that.








 (Re 14" of snow in Madison)
Nope, I got the same report from someone else there, who had moved from Rochester because Rochester weather sucked. Rochester had like 2".


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

It is morning.







It is Tuesday.







It is one day closer to Cincy.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_..... is it time yet?? we almost there?
















The clock is ticking....


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

2222 posts














cheers!


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_We're watching a Salvador Dali movie in Art history right now...
So timbo, how many people gasped at the razor and the eye?

To all, yeah, the relays were snagged by the boy, I picked it up off the side of the road, because he abandoned it there, he hadn't made a payment in 4 months to me. So this was apparently his way of "getting back". Now all I need is a full set of locks too.


_Modified by badpenny at 9:07 AM 2-12-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_
Thats awesome! Hes one of my favorites. I didnt know there was a movie but I visited the museum in St Pete last year and LOVED it. So many originals there.
Also, I just ordered a shirt. Its so 80s!

Thanks for the order. dude!!
we all know this famous Dali: It's normally at MoMA, but it's in London right now.
Persistance of Memory








However, this one, which is 10x more awesome is in Florida.
Disintegration of Persistance








/art


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I had a broken scirocco today!
The OXS light came on!








Opened the hood, reset it! No more light!!








That's the most work I've done on my car since the bumper swap! (and Jeff did much of the work on that while I was busy making his relays!)

It took a bit extra time because I TECHNOTED IT!








http://www.vintagewatercooleds.com/tech/2008/oxs-light
Hey, somebody might find is useful!


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Sooooooo, how many people gasped @ that part in the movie?

Although I am a bigger fan of German Expressionism


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Sure you did, you kept your wife happy.







Call it an investment. Investments always suck, but they are handy in the long run http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yes I had a list of crap to buy at the home improvement store.







..but I did pick up some roses for me






















oh you meant relationship investment


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (badpenny)*

Our movie wasn't THE movie - it was an overview of Dali's life. So - we saw the part with the pianos and the dead donkies, but not the razorblade to the eye part.
Though the whole class did gasp when the razor blade was just mentioned.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Our movie wasn't THE movie - it was an overview of Dali's life. So - we saw the part with the pianos and the dead donkies, but not the razorblade to the eye part.
Though the whole class did gasp when the razor blade was just mentioned.

Enough culture!
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j85/bigtavo/db2306-*******-time-out.jpg


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_You must mean Richard Scarry.
One of my all-time favorite books. I wonder why...









LOL!!! Ya know, I think I still have that book packed away at my parent's someplace.... where's Goldbug?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Little-known Fact:
sciroccojim drove his Scirocco to Cincy once!

































_Modified by timbo2132 at 11:44 AM 2-12-2008_


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

ordered headlamp adjusters, headlamp switch and valve stem caps........
closer to getting car ready for Cincy!
Thanks Potters!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*

Something's not quite right with my Scirocco this morning. Not only does the electric gremlin persist, but the car was hesitating under full throttle, like it was getting bogged down. 
Coolant temp and oil temp were normal, but something smelleds slightly hot/burnt under the hood. No clue.








This cold weather is making my Scirocco sick!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Something's not quite right with my Scirocco this morning. Not only does the electric gremlin persist, but the car was hesitating under full throttle, like it was getting bogged down. 
Coolant temp and oil temp were normal, but something smelleds slightly hot/burnt under the hood. No clue.








This cold weather is making my Scirocco sick!

Add to that the snow we are expecting this afternoon.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
This cold weather is making my Scirocco sick!

join the club







as soon as it went below 25, mine wont want to idle right until its nice and warm


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

I gotta get down there and see what's wrong with your poor car!!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Add to that the snow we are expecting this afternoon.

Close the schools! Head to the grocery store! Buy snowshovels! It's the storm of the century! They are calling for 1"-2" of snow.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Close the schools! Head to the grocery store! Buy snowshovels! It's the storm of the century! They are calling for 1"-2" of snow.

And a run on salt crystals.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

bwahahahahaha
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3680797


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_bwahahahahaha
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3680797

That's the funniest thing I've read all week!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Well, Daun (the most gracious host) reserves a block of rooms at the local Holiday Inn (at a discounted rate). There's also a Holiday Inn Express nearby (official lodging of the Timob) and a campground. Somebody ends up taking charge of setting up campground arrangements. You just bring your tent and sleeping bags with you, and you're set.

FWIW, it's not an Express, but a full blown Holiday Inn, and probably about the nicest ones I've ever seen. (http://www.robertscentre.com/holiday_inn.asp) I've dropped off the paperwork for the room block (20 rooms this year, BE SURE TO FILL THEM UP!) and am just waiting to hear back from them for the go-ahead so everyone can start reserving.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
FWIW, it's not an Express, but a full blown Holiday Inn, and probably about the nicest ones I've ever seen. (http://www.robertscentre.com/holiday_inn.asp) I've dropped off the paperwork for the room block (20 rooms this year, BE SURE TO FILL THEM UP!) and am just waiting to hear back from them for the go-ahead so everyone can start reserving.

great news, as soon as we can book rooms, ill be booking mine


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_bwahahahahaha
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3680797

wicked


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Close the schools! Head to the grocery store! Buy snowshovels! It's the storm of the century! They are calling for 1"-2" of snow.






























we just keyed up all of the used and new cars for the prep dept to move for the BIG storm








I'd love to do doughnuts in the parking lot with one of the M5s.
_mmmmm doughnuts in the M5_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Ok, so I'm gonna bury this in the Cincy thread, because I can. It relates to Cincy in the fact that I'll probably end up staying at my parent's place this year....
As a few of you know, Brad & I have been looking to move to Dayton. Specifically, we wanted a smaller house. (less heating / cooling costs, less to clean / keep up) Also, we weren't close enough to an airport.








So this past week or so has been spent hauling our possessions to a cute little house on the south edge of Moraine Ohio (suburb of Dayton) that pretty well fit our requirements. The house is much smaller than the one over in Wilmington and has a much smaller yard. But it does have a nice three car garage and as you can see by the pics, we are closer to an airport. We're retaining the 60x80 hangar in Wilmington as a shop space, but we also have two "T" hangars at the new digs as well.
The street view: Note the driveway is a closed street - we're the "4th leg" of a 4-way stop. You can also see the nice big garage out back.








The back of the house. Nice deck 'eh?








Anyone need an old Jag XKL? The PO was going to have it hauled off to the scrapper but we told him we'd take care of it.








Inside the garage, sans cars:








Inside the garage, with Scirocco content:








The view from the driveway peeking around the corner of the garage:








Looking out the back door of the house. Yes, the two strips of pavement are the runway (furthest) and the taxiway (closest, can barely see above the gaurdrail):








Some of the tired moving crew, sorry it's blurry:








Oh yeah, one other really cool feature - no more crappy wireless internet access. Roadrunner FTW! (Sorry Cathy!) We've got lots of remodeling planned (as in, finish / re-do what the PO started) but it will be quite nice when we're "finished" methinks.
Ok, back to your regularly scheduled Pre-Cincy discussion.










_Modified by vwdaun at 12:57 PM 2-12-2008_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I gotta get down there and see what's wrong with your poor car!! 

I know! It seems to be getting worse on a daily basis this week!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Neat house, Daun!! Let me know if I can do anything to help! I'll throw the cookie drill into the rocco and come on out!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

Right on!!! 
So will this have any affect on the Cincy GTGs ??


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

looks like a sweet house, but, werent you looking for something nearer to an airport?








oh, and x2 on mr lees question


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Congrats on the new joint, Daun! Proximity to the airport is KEY! Also the garage space is making me jealous!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Right on!!! 
So will this have any affect on the Cincy GTGs ??

None what-so-ever unless my parent's decide to move. (The new place is about 40 minute's drive or 15 minutes via Cessna)
And if they ever do move, there's a possible back-up location scouted. No worries.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
None what-so-ever unless my parent's decide to move. (The new place is about 40 minute's drive or 15 minutes via Cessna)
And if they ever do move, there's a possible back-up location scouted. No worries.









good looking out! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_And if they ever do move, there's a possible back-up location scouted. No worries.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Always planning head, you devil you!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
And if they ever do move, there's a possible back-up location scouted. No worries.









tip-top http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_And if they ever do move, there's a possible back-up location scouted. No worries.









Mind you, several things would have to go "just right" for that to work out. But for the forseeable future, Cincy will continue just as before.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

congratulations on the new home there Daun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm very jealous of how close you guys are to a runway, wish I had a place like this


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Though the whole class did gasp when the razor blade was just mentioned.
MUAHAHAHAHAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_I'm very jealous of how close you guys are to a runway, wish I had a place like this









Well you too could move to this little neighborhood. We actually have another house two blocks away that requires some major work before moving in, but will likely rent it when that's finally done.
And where else can you get a three-car garage with an airport view for $63k?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_





























we just keyed up all of the used and new cars for the prep dept to move for the BIG storm








I'd love to do doughnuts in the parking lot with one of the M5s.
_mmmmm doughnuts in the M5_

1. Cars that have been "keyed" are going to be harder to sell. Can I get a discount on a 335i sedan that has been keyed?
2. I've eaten doughuts in a 545i before. Are they much more enjoyable in an M5?
Scratch that. Doing _anything _in an M5 is enjoyable.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_

Scratch that. Doing _anything _in an M5 is enjoyable.

i hear the backseat is both spacious and well appointed. probably enough room to lay down too if you _really_ wanted to


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i hear the backseat is both spacious and well appointed. probably enough room to lay down too if you _really_ wanted to









That settles it! I'm getting a mortgage for an M5.
Though, I sat in the driver's seat of the new Audi A5. Seriously, like a glove! Center console tilted towards the driver. Give me the S5 with the 4.2l V8, and we might have a winning daily driver!
_Unless Mikey Bee gets me a discounted 335i or 135i..._


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
That settles it! I'm getting a mortgage for an M5.
Though, I sat in the driver's seat of the new Audi A5. Seriously, like a glove! Center console tilted towards the driver. Give me the S5 with the 4.2l V8, and we might have a winning daily driver!
_Unless Mikey Bee gets me a discounted 335i or 135i..._

I'll get the S5 and you can get the M5 and you can keep it at my place. The Rocco can sleep outside.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Sweet, I'll actually get in the right one this time.


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_...The Rocco can sleep outside.









Blasphemy!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*

Congrats on the new place Daun.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
FWIW, it's not an Express, but a full blown Holiday Inn, and probably about the nicest ones I've ever seen. (http://www.robertscentre.com/holiday_inn.asp) I've dropped off the paperwork for the room block (20 rooms this year, BE SURE TO FILL THEM UP!) and am just waiting to hear back from them for the go-ahead so everyone can start reserving.

I have to remember which hotel I make my reservation at this year.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

It's snowing big flakes out there!!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »__Unless Mikey Bee gets me a discounted 335i or 135i..._

whenever you are ready... I already have 2 clients in Philladelph. Why not a 3rd?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Congrats on the new place!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You've got to love it when they come with free cars (or a free car in this case)


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Close the schools! Head to the grocery store! Buy snowshovels! It's the storm of the century! They are calling for 1"-2" of snow.

I wish it would dump it all there before it gets here









We have to move again this weekend


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I wish it would dump it all there before it gets here








We have to move again this weekend









C'mon. Everyone enjoys a good dump.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
C'mon. Everyone enjoys a good dump.

mmmm satisfying. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_










Awesome place, Daun! Looks to be pre-1950.....I love historic houses! Any idea on when it was built! I'd take the Jag if I were closer! Otherwise, start a long term resto on it, you've got enough room in that garage to do so!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Nataku)*

congrats Daun!!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_








 
Nice place.

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_










Use this as the prize for coming in the Mid-west Caravan! They could all ride back home in it.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Creeping towards the bottom of this page.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

A writtle moe...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Almost there...


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (bigtavo)*















almost there?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_














almost there?

You owned this page!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
FWIW, it's not an Express, but a full blown Holiday Inn, and probably about the nicest ones I've ever seen. (http://www.robertscentre.com/holiday_inn.asp) I've dropped off the paperwork for the room block (20 rooms this year, BE SURE TO FILL THEM UP!) and am just waiting to hear back from them for the go-ahead so everyone can start reserving.

I know, I said that there is also an Express that is the official lodging of the Timob. 
And good news on the room front. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (badpenny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badpenny* »_Sooooooo, how many people gasped @ that part in the movie?

Although I am a bigger fan of German Expressionism

I prefer realism, especially paintings of places in Italy. My Mom paints a lot of stuff like that.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
That settles it! I'm getting a mortgage for an M5.
Though, I sat in the driver's seat of the new Audi A5. Seriously, like a glove! Center console tilted towards the driver. Give me the S5 with the 4.2l V8, and we might have a winning daily driver!
_Unless Mikey Bee gets me a discounted 335i or 135i..._

I was looking forward to seeing the A5 at the auto show, but Audi couldn't be bothered to show up.







I also wanted to see the new Evo, but Mitsubishi wasn't there either.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Congrats on the new house and free car, Daun.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I was looking forward to seeing the A5 at the auto show, but Audi couldn't be bothered to show up.







I also wanted to see the new Evo, but Mitsubishi wasn't there either.

What car show did you go to? The one at your local Toyota dealer?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Scratch that. Doing _anything _in an M5 is enjoyable.

Nudge Nudge, Wink WInk.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
What car show did you go to? The one at your local Toyota dealer?









please, we all know every car dealer has a mitsubishi sitting there that they cant sell


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_bwahahahahaha
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3680797








funniest thing I read today


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Ok, so I'm gonna bury this in the Cincy thread, because I can. 

Nice house Daun! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
A street all for you, three car garage, and a landing strip in the back, what would you want more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
That settles it! I'm getting a mortgage for an M5.
Though, I sat in the driver's seat of the new Audi A5. Seriously, like a glove! Center console tilted towards the driver. Give me the S5 with the 4.2l V8, and we might have a winning daily driver!



The A5/S5 is _hot_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Thinking about an A6 with the V8 for my next winter beater. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Congrats on the new place!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You've got to love it when they come with free cars (or a free car in this case)









Free stuff is cool.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Anyone need an old Jag XKL? The PO was going to have it hauled off to the scrapper but we told him we'd take care of it.










Part it out on ebay, make a buck.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
What car show did you go to? The one at your local Toyota dealer?










The Baltimore international auto show. It was pathetic. I shoulda went to Philly.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

The A5/S5 is _hot_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Thinking about an A6 with the V8 for my next winter beater. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

rs6. hottest. do that. its awesome in the winter, cold air keeps the heatsoak down


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

The A5/S5 is _hot_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Thinking about an A6 with the V8 for my next winter beater. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

A6/RS6 Avant so you can carry more rocco parts across the border.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

Coffee break. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

coolest rocco ever thread got locked before page 3, we failed


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Where is everybody? So hard to find this thread when it's not near the top!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Where is everybody? So hard to find this thread when it's not near the top!









just got done driving my Scirocco home from work


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

new interior bits came in
engine parts keep coming out


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_new interior bits came in
engine parts keep coming out









are gonna flintstone your car to cincy?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
are gonna flintstone your car to cincy?









lets hope not... 
Engine has 3 coolant hoses and 3 motor mounts holding it in...








digga_b, i need to borrow your welding services!


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
lets hope not... 
Engine has 3 coolant hoses and 3 motor mounts holding it in...








digga_b, i need to borrow your welding services!










Uh-oh, what now?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (digga_b)*

I don't even want to know how icy the roads are right now.








The drive home is gonna suck.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Be careful!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I don't even want to know how icy the roads are right now.








The drive home is gonna suck.









NYC is rediculious...literally ZERO plowing has been done, the sidewalks arent shoveled. its a mess.
i love when they do this, 'oh, it came real quick' HORSEWASH its been snowing since 130, get an effing plow out there and some shovels








/rant


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

Philly is the same way. As a person who moved from Colorado, this is horrid.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_














almost there?









I was in Best Buy today, and I almost bought this EXACT headunit - and I'm a headunit hater. This one is good looking!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
NYC is rediculious...literally ZERO plowing has been done, the sidewalks arent shoveled. its a mess.
i love when they do this, 'oh, it came real quick' HORSEWASH its been snowing since 130, get an effing plow out there and some shovels








/rant

There really isn't any snow, just sleet/freezing rain. The roads look wet, like in the rain, but it's only 28 degrees out, so I'm pretty sure it's pure ice.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I was in Best Buy today, and I almost bought this EXACT headunit - and I'm a headunit hater. This one is good looking!

Mine is pretty much just like that, but it has the USB port where the aux port is on that one, and it has an iPod cable coming out the back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I don't even want to know how icy the roads are right now.








The drive home is gonna suck.









They're bad. 
It did suck.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Mine is pretty much just like that, but it has the USB port where the aux port is on that one, and it has an iPod cable coming out the back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I was gonna say that.
USB ports rock! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(I just don't like how the Sony sounds. Sounds harsh.)











_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:07 PM 2-12-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
They're bad. 
It did suck.

great.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I was in Best Buy today, and I almost bought this EXACT headunit - and I'm a headunit hater. This one is good looking!

I will dazzle you with headunits with useless displays next week Timbo!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I will dazzle you with headunits with useless displays next week Timbo!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Marc must be asleep at the desk or something..
that's two nights in a row I've owned a page.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

You are on a roll.^^


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

208 pages, good lawd








this thread is outta hand, way to go greg: snaking another one from marc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_208 pages, good lawd








this thread is outta hand, way to go greg: snaking another one from marc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We can share. Everyone can own a page once in a while. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I cinfess: I have a thing for vanagons. That T3 transporter makes me feel all tingly inside. 140 hp! Whoo-hoo!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

My family's first VW was an orange 1984 Westfalia.
The next VW was my first 84 scirocco.
My sister got a 94 Jetta!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I love the syncros. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Even better with a 1.8T
















http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

^^^
i want that van
get to the campsite QUICK


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_^^^
i want that van


+1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I'll take a PD 150 TDi in mine please.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I'll take a PD 150 TDi in mine please.

PD170 ftw! 16 valves and piezo injectors.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Here is one with an Audi V6


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

OINK!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Not even going home tonight. I went outside and there's 1/4" on solid ice on all my windows and standing up is a full time job. I'll just sleep on the couch tonight.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Damn, dude!








I'm not gonna go to school tomorow morning.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Damn, dude!








I'm not gonna go to school tomorow morning.

neither am i....cuz i dont have class till 2.








but i need to go to the post office, might make it all one trip if it stays nasty


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I was in Best Buy today, and I almost bought this EXACT headunit - and I'm a headunit hater. This one is good looking!

lol... I bought it at Target on clearance for 40 bucks......







I was in need of tunes in the rocco and this was on a shelf ...and at that price I couldn't pass it up


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

Is it just me or is Vortex going really slow tonight?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Little-known Fact:
sciroccojim drove his Scirocco to Cincy once!
































_Modified by timbo2132 at 11:44 AM 2-12-2008_

That car's sort of the anti-Timobmobile. And Carrots right next to Jim's in the top pic. is another road warrior, she's not afraid of a good drive, or a layer of dust. Now that I look, you can see Carrots in the second picture too, she's the red highlights in the paint.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*

What is this, everyone asleep this morning???


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Or an I-5 TDI for me. And Synchro.







Never will be as good as my Jeep in the rough but would still be a kick-ass adventure/camp vehicle.
Brendan


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_What is this, everyone asleep this morning???

I'm up, I'm up.....
must... make... coffee....


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Goodmorning.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I know, I said that there is also an Express that is the official lodging of the Timob. 
And good news on the room front. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Also, not to take away from the Holiday Inn or Daun's room block, but my lodging of choice is the General Denver in Wilmington. Sorta has some sentimental value to me:
http://www.generaldenver.com/
Back in college, the bar was our little hang-out. MUCH different than it is now though.








Also, rates are good, there is a nice quiet english-style bar on the first floor, and free home-cooked breakfast.







You sort of feel like you are staying in some old Inn from King-Arthur days.
I feel bad for missing the parking lot GTG but Laura and I had a great night unwinding with a drink at the pub.
Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
That car's sort of the anti-Timobmobile. And Carrots right next to Jim's in the top pic. is another road warrior, she's not afraid of a good drive, or a layer of dust. Now that I look, you can see Carrots in the second picture too, she's the red highlights in the paint.









I still say that pic of Jim's car at Cincy is a Photoshop.








Brendan


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
That car's sort of the anti-Timobmobile. And Carrots right next to Jim's in the top pic. is another road warrior, she's not afraid of a good drive, or a layer of dust. Now that I look, you can see Carrots in the second picture too, she's the red highlights in the paint.









Yeah, it's pretty funny. I'm the one most likely to beat the hell out of my scirocco, drive it in the snow and salt for the hell of it, and drive it on purpose to get as many miles as possible on it.
Jim is all about OEM+ and keeping it original.
I'm a Bosch hater, ripping out OE electrical parts wherever possible and replacing them with "better" aftermarket crap.







I put a bra on my car because I think it looks good - damn all the rust!
But Jim and I are good friends! We just have very different projects on our cars.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
...
But Jim and I are good friends! We just have _*very different *_projects on our cars.









In the best possible ways!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

mornin people
almost 50* and raining. great. supposed to get heavier as the day goes on. sweet, when i dont need to do anything till the afternoon


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

What a crappy morning indeed.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

I wish the weather would make up its mind. Winter=snow, spring=rain, May 30-June1=Sciroccos in OH


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_I wish the weather would make up its mind. Winter=snow, spring=rain, *May 30-June1=Sciroccos in OH*

x2. even though we know the only part of that that is ACTUALLY true.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

just swam my way in... 
I hope my basement doesn't flood today


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Major wetness in the area.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
I hope my basement doesn't flood today 


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Major wetness in the area.

keep me away from you two


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (frd206)*

Drove the Kia (TT) to work today














it's fun I guess for a mk4






















morning bump!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*

I'm gonna be makin' relays all day today till I run out of wire!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

you should come to KC and rewire my SDS... it'll be fun, promise


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_you should come to KC and rewire my SDS... it'll be fun, promise









Heh heh. Raulito's car also has an SDS that could use somre rewiring!








Should I make both of you swap over to Megasquirt, or should I give up and learn SDS?


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_you should come to KC and rewire my SDS... it'll be fun, promise









I'm in! Just make sure there is enough







......


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm gonna be makin' relays all day today till I run out of wire!









Wonderful!!!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

Morning all. I just got up, and my neck is a little sore from sleeping on the couch last night.
I woulda slept on the other couch that's a little bigger and a lot more comfortable, but it's right next to a noisy-ass fishtank.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Heh heh. Raulito's car also has an SDS that could use somre rewiring!








Should I make both of you swap over to Megasquirt, or should I give up and learn SDS?









fyi.. SDS is 10x easier than MS


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
fyi.. SDS is 10x easier than MS









Hence the name, I guess!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (digga_b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digga_b* »_
I'm in! Just make sure there is enough







......

always plenty of beer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_What is this, everyone asleep this morning???

Good morning.
Plenty of snow here. Love the Quattro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
fyi.. SDS is 10x *more simpler* than MS









fixed


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
fixed









Also, it's more Digital too.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

this page needs Sciroccos ...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

sos this, it dosnt mean its more simpler


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Not familiar with SDS.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Not familiar with SDS.









neither was i jeff, i just searched SDS in the rocco archives, theres a decent thread about it for basic info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

It stands for Simple Digital Systems
http://www.sdsefi.com/
It's a programmable engine computer, much like megasquirt.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_It stands for Simple Digital Systems
http://www.sdsefi.com/
It's a programmable engine computer, much better than megasquirt.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_It stands for Simple Digital Systems
http://www.sdsefi.com/
It's a programmable engine computer, much *more expensive* than megasquirt.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_It stands for Simple Digital Systems
http://www.sdsefi.com/
It's a programmable engine computer, much like megasquirt.

I guess I just found a topic that I will want to explore in detail whilst in the yard at Daun's parents place on May 31st. Hopefully I won't need two hands to discuss because one will most certainly contain a







.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_It stands for Simple Digital Systems
http://www.sdsefi.com/
It's a programmable engine computer, much like megasquirt.

I am sure it works good, but I much prefer the "open source", DIY, all info available that Megasquirt gives to the users. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I am sure it works good, but I much prefer the "open source", DIY, all info available that Megasquirt gives to the users. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









SDS has it's place in the industry for sure. I like it because it's super easy to setup and very little wiring. What I don't like about mine (EM-1) is that my map is 2D and only stores the current map. I cannot "switch" to a race map or to the 104oct map..etc. I'd have to punch it in per tune. Everything is fine tuned on a lean/rich knob. 
MS is much more complex and has 3d maps and map files you can switch between etc.. 
the name's say it all...
*Simple* Digital Systems
*Mega* Squirt
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I am sure it works good, but I much prefer the "open source", DIY, all info available that Megasquirt gives to the users. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Yes, and the fact that if the original company disappears, there is still documentation on how it works, and you can troubleshoot the hardware yourself!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
SDS has it's place in the industry for sure. I like it because it's super easy to setup and very little wiring. 

I hear ya. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But by trade I am an electronic technician, so I just love to have the schematics, the code, etc... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

It's all so confusing...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_It's all so confusing...









time for a







Jeff
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
But by trade I am an electronic technician, so I just love to have the schematics, the code, etc... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Its really simple by the looks, but no detailed running systems like the MS. I like having schematics for diagnosis as well.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_It's all so confusing...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Well, where have I been? At the airport mostly. Pearson to be exact.
It was really nice weather for flying, no question. All the domestic stuff was grounded.

So we went to Guelph first to pick up my daughter who is super organized, but has been super busy. So she's throwing some last minute tunes onto the iPod for her trip to London and Glasgow, and packing a few last minute items (like EVERYTHING she's taking, but she has a great list). But no problem, plane leaves at 10 pm, it's now 6, and it's an hours drive under normal conditions. This was all stressful enough, but then my Husband gets looking at her itinerary, she's on Zoom 210:

Please note that departure is at 20:10. Which is NOT 10pm. In my daughter's defense, she CAN read a 24 hour clock, but had changed flights a few times and was thinking back to a previous version. Anyway, the wheels came off pretty good at that point. The lettters F and S were thick in the air, a few tears, lots of slamming stuff around, lots of I'm such a dumbass, you get the picture. She's been really stressed with school too, (3rd year Physical Science) which didn't help. Anyway, I do the old "We'll go and see where we are when we get there" motherly calming talk, meantime I'm going "she's SO screwed". Roads were HORRIBLE, and all domestic flights were cancelled. Anyway, after trying to convince my hubby that tailgating will not get us there faster, we did get there and got her loaded on the plane. Julie and I are TERRIBLE passengers. So here's a picture of the very nicely designed Terminal 3:

And for the record, I just LOVE this lens. f1.4,35mmL. A bit heavy, but I'm having a blast with it.


_Modified by punchbug at 4:44 PM 2-13-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

^^ low light lens. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sharp picture too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Bon voyage to your daughter! Who know, she might come back with a Scotish accent. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









edit for Timbo.


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 7:53 PM 2-13-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Shart picture too. 

Sharting is never good. Never ever.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Yeah, Jules says she's just going to sit somewhere and soak in the accents. She's never flown on anything this new I dont think, her first flight was in the Warplane Museum's Dakota. Big noisy bird that is. She may have gone on the Expeditor with us too (military Beech 18)Other than that it was a Cessna. Not sure what jet she was on to be truthful, you sure couldn't see her depart.


_Modified by punchbug at 5:56 PM 2-13-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ She's never flown on anything this new I dont think, her first flight was in the Warplane Museum's Dakota. Big noisy bird that is. 









How lucky! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 8:38 PM 2-13-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

This one here is the local one. 








It's a 1939.

_Modified by punchbug at 5:50 PM 2-13-2008_


_Modified by punchbug at 5:51 PM 2-13-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Okay, so this is a tech question, since this thread is all over the place. Here's pictures:


This is the offending POS Jetta which just will not come out of gear properly. The tranny's been off and on a bunch of times, it' s currently off. Pedal feel was overly stiff, as if it's at the end of it's reach. The finger, rod, release bearing and release plate have all been replaced to no avail. The "finger", shown here, moves the release bearing in and out about 1/4" which doesn't seem like a lot. So aside from a faulty pressure plate (this one was new with a clutch kit a few months ago, but is about the only thing that hasn't been changed out) what are the options? It's frustrating. Suggestions welcome, despite the fact that I just gave you the "finger" twice!
Note: These are CELL PHONE pictures, on a reduced resolution yet. Not too shabby. 










_Modified by punchbug at 6:17 PM 2-13-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Cathy, read this:
http://brokevw.com/releasearm.html


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

ZOOM 210 is a Boeing 767-300ER








Also: 
just took this a couple of minutes ago.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

The Timob likes taking pictures.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Cathy, read this:
http://brokevw.com/releasearm.html

Yeah, we've been referring to that, but it's not helping. The car's just being mean. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

The throwout bearing isn't supposed to move very much, so I'd venture to say it's either the pressure plate, or an internal tranny issue.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_The Timob likes taking pictures.

Yes. $12 tripod moves in for the kill!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

that damned future camera of yours is nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Yes. $12 tripod moves in for the kill!










Yeah, I need a tripod. Mine is too flimsy, it does not hold my big ass lens still.









B&H here I come.









I might be driving down to Boston this week-end.


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:06 PM 2-13-2008_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Yeah, I need a tripod. Mine is too flimsy, it does not hold my big ass lens still.









B&H here I come.









I might be driving down to Boston this week-end.

_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:06 PM 2-13-2008_

Just come all the way to Philly and we can go to breakfast on Sunday.



















_Modified by bigtavo at 10:28 PM 2-13-2008_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Yeah, I need a tripod. Mine is too flimsy, it does not hold my big ass lens still.










How much weight?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Just come all the way to Philly and we can go to breakfast on Sunday.










yeah, do that, swinging through NYC to pick my car-less a$$ up


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
How much weight?

My big ass Pinocchio lens.
It tilts the tripod head forward.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Sharting is never good. Never ever.

Best Timbo line EVAR!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
B&H here I come.










I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif B&H. Best prices on all sorts of stuff, amplifiers, receivers, camera equipment, etc.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

$12 tripod does not like heavy cameras!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Also, not to take away from the Holiday Inn or Daun's room block, but my lodging of choice is the General Denver in Wilmington. 

Well hopefully nobody else goes for it... I have 20 rooms reserved. If they don't get filled, I get charged.
BTW, people can start calling in to reserve now. $92/nite (same as last year I believe.) (937) 283-3200 - block is actually under "scirocco.org."
Book early, book often!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

SWEET!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well hopefully nobody else goes for it... I have 20 rooms reserved. If they don't get filled, I get charged.
BTW, people can start calling in to reserve now. $92/nite (same as last year I believe.) (937) 283-3200 - block is actually under "scirocco.org."
Book early, book often!


i have to use A PHONE to book the hotel, how 20th century


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well hopefully nobody else goes for it... I have 20 rooms reserved. If they don't get filled, I get charged.
BTW, people can start calling in to reserve now. $92/nite (same as last year I believe.) (937) 283-3200 - block is actually under "scirocco.org."
Book early, book often!


On it tomorrow AM!
Thanks, Daun! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i have to use A PHONE to book the hotel, how 20th century









No, you need to send a telegram.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
No, you need to send a telegram.

*******s


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
No, you need to send a telegram.

How about a Pajamagram? it _is_ Valentine's day...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

hahahah, ebay find
rocco porn---on VHS too


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well hopefully nobody else goes for it... I have 20 rooms reserved. If they don't get filled, I get charged.
BTW, people can start calling in to reserve now. $92/nite (same as last year I believe.) (937) 283-3200 - block is actually under "scirocco.org."
Book early, book often!


Sweet!!! I will call in the morning!!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_No, you need to send a telegram.



_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_*******s

Is "Canadians" a curse word now?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_

Is "Canadians" a curse word now? 
























FCC banned it a few months back


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Can someone read Italian?








http://volkswagencorradoclubit...07189
edit for proper gammer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:41 AM 2-14-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Not yet, but I really need to start learning.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Anybody can read Italian?










Good attitude, Marc. Anybody can read Italian.















Ooooooh, *CAN *anyone read Italian. No to that here.
Perhaps try Babelfish?
http://www.babelfish.altavista.com


_Modified by scirocco*joe at 12:41 AM 2-14-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Babelfish is harder to read than Italian is.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

With enough will power, anyone can do anything. Yup.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Edit for youknow-what. Here is a nice visual tech note for how to do a TDI swap into a Rocco. VERY simple swap: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

But be sure to clean the rear valence often:










_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
My big ass Pinocchio lens.
It tilts the tripod head forward.









Kinda rude looking, that.







(Is that your lens, or are you just happy to see me?







) I have a decent tripod, but do I ever feel like lugging it around? So I'm always leaning the camera on something cause I'm a lazy-ass. And Daun should have a B&H parcel on his doorstep for me, they have good prices, but shipping to Canada is crazy! (like $50 for the filter I ordered, insanity)


_Modified by punchbug at 4:08 AM 2-14-2008_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Goodmorning.
And the Italian thing, do you mean the last post where it says Scirocco, Delorean, Separated at Birth.
And some Scirocco content.










_Modified by tmechanic at 5:58 AM 2-14-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

cathy, how labor intensive was that TDI swap?








edit for my lack of keyboarding ability


_Modified by frd206 at 9:13 AM 2-14-2008_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Good morning. I am beat today! I need to wander downstairs and grab some coffee.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Man. It's cold in this room. 63!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Man. It's cold in this room. 63!









Next Timbo house project: a new furnace! I'll help!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

See - that's the thing - the furnace is new. It just doesn't keep the whole house at the right temp!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_ I need to wander downstairs and grab some coffee.


X 2.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well hopefully nobody else goes for it... I have 20 rooms reserved. If they don't get filled, I get charged.


Somehow I don't think you'll have a problem getting the rooms booked. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Is the furnace too small, or it just doesn't get the heat to certain rooms.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Man. It's cold in this room. 63!









LOL! We keep our thermostat at 65 while we are home, we turn it down to 50 when at work or at night while we sleep. Lets just say that a $300 gas bill is NOT in our budget. My friend had a $375 bill last month!!! Ours was $211 last month and that was almost enough for us to have to cut down on groceries!
Brendan


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re:  (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Man. It's cold in this room. 63!









better than outside, its effin cold here today, and windy, thats the killer.
NYC is a marvel of engineering, no matter what direction you are facing, the wind is always blowing in your face


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well hopefully nobody else goes for it... I have 20 rooms reserved. If they don't get filled, I get charged.
BTW, people can start calling in to reserve now. $92/nite (same as last year I believe.) (937) 283-3200 - block is actually under "scirocco.org."
Book early, book often!


BOOKED!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

I have to prepay my propane, I keep my house at 62 overnight and during the day and 68 for 2 hrs and the morning and 4 hrs in the evening.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I just have a cat that likes to sleep on my bed, or on top of me. That generally keeps me plenty warm, if not ottally covered in cat hair.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

i have 4 cats... they are like a pack, they rule my house


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well hopefully nobody else goes for it... I have 20 rooms reserved. If they don't get filled, I get charged.
BTW, people can start calling in to reserve now. $92/nite (same as last year I believe.) (937) 283-3200 - block is actually under "scirocco.org."
Book early, book often!


BOOKED http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif BOO-YA


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Good morning. I am beat today! I need to wander downstairs and grab some coffee.


x3
Oh wait, downstairs is the basement.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
BOOKED http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif BOO-YA

BOOOOKED.... BOOHAYEAHAHHHHH


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Edit for youknow-what. 


Congrat on that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Kinda rude looking, that.







(Is that your lens, or are you just happy to see me?







) I have a decent tripod, but do I ever feel like lugging it around? So I'm always leaning the camera on something cause I'm a lazy-ass. And Daun should have a B&H parcel on his doorstep for me, they have good prices, but shipping to Canada is crazy! (like $50 for the filter I ordered, insanity)


Yeah, leaning is easier than lugging a tripod. I got myself a monopod. A bit easier to carry, and to deploy. Leaning + monopod = not so bad. And Henry's has been good for me. They don't charge me PST.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well hopefully nobody else goes for it... I have 20 rooms reserved. If they don't get filled, I get charged.
BTW, people can start calling in to reserve now. $92/nite (same as last year I believe.) (937) 283-3200 - block is actually under "scirocco.org."
Book early, book often!


pge 210


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Next Timbo house project: a new furnace! I'll help!









I am freazing in my living room. Time to tear down the exterior wall, get proper insulation, and redo the living room. That'll keep me busy untill spring.


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:07 PM 2-14-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


















Mars Red + Zender = _hot_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

^^^
secks


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Congrat on that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, leaning is easier than lugging a tripod. I got myself a monopod. A bit easier to carry, and to deploy. Leaning + monopod = not so bad. And Henry's has been good for me. They don't charge me PST.

B&H and Adorama are the two places I seem to be getting most of my gear from. I got a really nice tripod for Christmas that is rated for up to 15lbs. Not compact, but pretty light weight.
Velbon DF-60 Dual Function Light Weight Tripod








Specifications 
Head Type 3 Way Fluid Panhead & Quick Release Shoe 
Max Height w/closed column 63.5" 
Minimum Height 23.5 
Closed Length 23.8" 
Leg Sections 3 
Max Load Capacity 15 lbs. 
Weight 4 lbs.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

^^ nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I paid like 10 bucks a long time ago for a chinese tripod. It was ok for the 35mm camera/50mm lens I had.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I do find it inconvenient lugging around a big tripod.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

$12 tripod folds to 14" and came with a neato bag!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Got mah room all reserved up!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_I do find it inconvenient lugging around a big tripod.

Double entendre intended?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Double entendre intended?








They don't call me big for nothing!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

room booked


----------



## sciroccos4life (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

got mine, BOOOOKED!! Thank you vwdaun


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_







They don't call me big for nothing!

Wait, but Cindy told me the only thing that's big is your ego.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Wait, but Cindy told me the only thing that's big is your ego.
















That is the other name we use.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Well hopefully nobody else goes for it... I have 20 rooms reserved. If they don't get filled, I get charged.
BTW, people can start calling in to reserve now. $92/nite (same as last year I believe.) (937) 283-3200 - block is actually under "scirocco.org."
Book early, book often!

IN!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

room booked


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

happy Vday kids.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Does anyone have any _*special*_ plans for today?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

for what?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Does anyone have any _*special*_ plans for today?

my friend mike is picking up a mk1 bunny


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_for what?

You are gonna past TEN THOUSAND POSTS tonight. That's what.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Does anyone have any _*special*_ plans for today?

none at all, hopefully some drinkin'
girlfriend in pittsburgh, im in nyc, i get to walk around bitter at life


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
You are gonna past TEN THOUSAND POSTS tonight. That's what.

10 more?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
10 more?

Shoop!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Shoop!

a doop?
_8 more_


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

deleted


_Modified by Rocco_julie at 8:07 PM 2-14-2008_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
BOOKED!

Booked another room for "the boy". He is 18 afterall.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

I am book-ed.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_room booked

Same here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_cathy, how labor intensive was that TDI swap?









I'm betting it was as easy as laying that engine cover up there.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I'm betting it was as easy as laying that engine cover up there.









Well, the first two took longer, maybe 5-7 minutes each:


By the time I got to the MkI, it was maybe 2 minutes. NO idea why my son is taking so long with his, sitting in the garage with wires on his lap and schematics all over.










_Modified by punchbug at 5:24 PM 2-14-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Well, the first two took longer, maybe 5-7 minutes each:
By the time I got to the MkI, it was maybe 2 minutes. NO idea why my son is taking so long with his, sitting in the garage with wires on his lap and schematics all over.









_Modified by punchbug at 5:24 PM 2-14-2008_

kids these days, no work ethic


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

quick question, anyone on here ever done heated seats in a rocc before? know how hard it is or what kind of $$ a heated seat setup should be going for?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
kids these days, no work ethic

Yeah, they just get frustrated and buy Mk5s instead.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*

they were a factory option... but i have never seen them....









anyhow peep this scirocco
http://profile.myspace.com/ind...59776


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

hey, for anyone in the doghouse this valentines day, get your companion this








the scirocco PLUS hairblower, going for the bargain basement price of $90.00 plus shipping on ebay.










_Modified by frd206 at 10:22 PM 2-14-2008_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_quick question, anyone on here ever done heated seats in a rocc before? know how hard it is or what kind of $$ a heated seat setup should be going for?

Talk to Paul (sciroccos4life). Actually, you shoulda talked to him at the Brunch outing as his Scirocco has heated seats.
Oh, and remote start and city lights that turn on when his e-brake is released. Paul's done lots of cool things to his Rocc.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (SP Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SP Scirocco* »_they were a factory option... but i have never seen them....











i sense that you know something your not telling us/me


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Talk to Paul (sciroccos4life). Actually, you shoulda talked to him at the Brunch outing as his Scirocco has heated seats.
Oh, and remote start and city lights that turn on when his e-brake is released. Paul's done lots of cool things to his Rocc.

that information would have been useful to me LaST WEEK just kidding, ill send him an im, thanks joe


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_quick question, anyone on here ever done heated seats in a rocc before? know how hard it is or what kind of $$ a heated seat setup should be going for?

I had them on my '88


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Yeah, they just get frustrated and buy Mk5s instead.
















for serious, but then again, if my mk5 was packin this








you could all pound sand


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Nah, because the MK5s are porky.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Dude I've had devious thoughts about jackin the motor from your Jetta while you're at school.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Dude I've had devious thoughts about jackin the motor from your Jetta while you're at school.









ive had devious thoughts since i got the rocc of 'what would happen if this car got totaled in a rear-endeder' while a 18 wheeler is tailgating me, i know what your talking about man


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
that information would have been useful to me LaST WEEK just kidding, ill send him an im, thanks joe


_Quote, originally posted by *Adam Sandler in THE WEDDING SINGER* »_Once again, things that could have been brought to my attention _yesterday!_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

joe is on point with movie references http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
for serious, but then again, if my mk5 was packin this








you could all pound sand

But it's not, so we won't.








Seriously, though. As soon as the TDI comes out, I'm going to pick up a Mk5 Jetta Sportwagen or Rabbit. Sh*t, I'd buy a Tiguan if they'd just _freaking iron out the details with the TDI!!!_
At this rate it's going to have to be a BMW 330d instead. I mean, whichever diesel comes first.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

impulse buy of the night [sofar







]


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*









up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

ps Fraser. I have a surplus of white, yellow, and blue plastic screw-cap covers for your-a-peein plates. They cover the screws nicely nicely.
hit me up if you are interested. 
_5_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_impulse buy of the night [sofar







]

















So, B for Berlin. I get that. Do you know that the temporary vehicle insurance for this plate is expired?!?
ebay.de purchase?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (frd206)*

The rocco will have these refinished (fully polished) in time for cincy:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_ps Fraser. I have a surplus of white, yellow, and blue plastic screw-cap covers for your-a-peein plates. They cover the screws nicely nicely.
hit me up if you are interested. 
_5_

I didn't get mine from Bee, but they do look _super schweet _with screw covers.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_ps Fraser. I have a surplus of white, yellow, and blue plastic screw-cap covers for your-a-peein plates. They cover the screws nicely nicely.
hit me up if you are interested. 
_5_

hum, I might use two dark ones.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

sorry Mr. Metal Man. 
Bavarian Motor Works only sends white, yellow, and blue screw cap covers with every new model. I'm throwing these in the trash all of the time.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
So, B for Berlin. I get that. Do you know that the temporary vehicle insurance for this plate is expired?!?
ebay.de purchase?

yeah, i know the insurance is expired. ebay.com searching worldwide purchase, i think they are coming from berlin though.
im a plate whore, you should see my garage, stacks of em, us and german, i just wanted this set since it came with the documentation and i run the yellow band plates on my rocc [goes with the yellow headlights]


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

I'm disappointed that my work week is just starting and my knees already hurt.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

They really should rename this the "Ask the Timob" forum.


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm disappointed that my work week is just starting and my knees already hurt.









Yikes!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Yeah, they just get frustrated and buy Mk5s instead.
















Not my kid. He'd be lost if he didn't have to spend most of his free time cursing at A2s. He's got two of them, both currently apart. So, you might ask, what is he driving then? An A1. He does own this sweet A4 Golf though, it's our newest VW. You can see that it's heavily modified. Convertible baby, Oh yeah!!!



_Modified by punchbug at 4:56 AM 2-15-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_They really should rename this the "Ask the Timob" forum.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
hum, I might use two dark ones.


Lemme check my stash, Marc. I might have some black ones.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Seriously, though. As soon as the TDI comes out, I'm going to pick up a Mk5 Jetta Sportwagen or Rabbit. Sh*t, I'd buy a Tiguan if they'd just _freaking iron out the details with the TDI!!!_
At this rate it's going to have to be a BMW 330d instead. I mean, whichever diesel comes first.

We're looking at both of those options here as well... but we have more patience.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Looks nice. Might I make a small revision? It's only about 51 miles to the Wilmington exit from 270.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Looks nice. Might I make a small revision? It's only about 51 miles to the Wilmington exit from 270.









Yeah, I know - it says 90.4 miles Fuel, but that Fuel part got stuck under the 270 shield!








Those distances are just how far between gas stations. 90 miles between thornville and Wilmington!









::::
My Ex-wife's theme song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqiZo2ifqfQ
It's actually a really good song. But it really speaks to me!!










_Modified by timbo2132 at 9:08 AM 2-15-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Filling your Valentines emptiness by buying yourself presents?
But seriously, I thought you already had a bunch of Euro plates - for instance, the ones in your tag.

_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_impulse buy of the night [sofar







]


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Good morning, some more snow today. I just love AWD.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Filling your Valentines emptiness by buying yourself presents?
But seriously, I thought you already had a bunch of Euro plates - for instance, the ones in your tag.


yes, and yes. but im a plate whore. i couldnt pass up a matched pair with the registration slip, some on greg. us product whores should unite: you got wheels, i got plates. [im working on wheels though







]


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Good morning, some more snow today. I just love AWD. 









You canucks really know how to handle the snow!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_









Where can I get a front license plate mount like this?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

You ask me and I will say (I'll sell you it cheap) which mean I will see it


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Goodmorning, very cold very little snow.
No I just need to know what project I'm on come May 30th.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
You canucks really know how to handle the snow!

Bring the snow, we'll manage it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
FYI, that picture is not from a mountain side or something. That is flat land. One of the several place where the city stockpile snow until it melts in the summer.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well hopefully nobody else goes for it... I have 20 rooms reserved. If they don't get filled, I get charged.
BTW, people can start calling in to reserve now. $92/nite (same as last year I believe.) (937) 283-3200 - block is actually under "scirocco.org."
Book early, book often!


"The s*K*irocco group sir?"
Yes mam! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Done.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
"The s*K*irocco group sir?"
Yes mam! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Done.

We might need more rooms!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
"The s*K*irocco group sir?"
Yes mam! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Done.

hahaha. my lady was just like 'are you with, um......' 
'scirocco.org?' 
'yeah them'


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

The wife and I are planning on making it out for this shin-dig with Spinney. I haven't seen b3rt in forever either!
No rocco, those plans fell through, if we make it we'll be there in my Kia wagon


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Rev. Longride)*

Someone is making a few $$ selling MK1 parts.









http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...h=004


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Someone is making a few $$ selling MK1 parts.









http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...h=004

holy crap







why dont i have a few sets of those to sell? that guy can basically buy another rocc for that kinda $$$


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Rev. Longride)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rev. Longride* »_The wife and I are planning on making it out for this shin-dig with Spinney. I haven't seen b3rt in forever either!
No rocco, those plans fell through, if we make it we'll be there in my Kia wagon









that wagon, though a kia, looks pretty badass. my girl wants to get a b5.5 passat, im trying to tell her wagen is the way to go


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Where can I get a front license plate mount like this?

eBay. Or you can just talk to Spinney.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
that wagon, though a kia, looks pretty badass. my girl wants to get a b5.5 passat, im trying to tell her wagen is the way to go









Or this.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


















Boo


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

It's official. I haqve bronchitis and a sinus infection.
The upside? Cough syrup with codene.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

owned. With an early pic of my Scirocco.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_owned. With an early pic of my Scirocco.









Your car used to look so awesome! j/k


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_owned. With an early pic of my Scirocco.









that looks like the day it received it's headlight relays


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_It's official. I haqve bronchitis and a sinus infection.
The upside? Cough syrup with codene.

wooo drugs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

What you slackers doin' here?
I'm relaying stuff.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_What you slackers doin' here?
I'm relaying stuff.










Sittin' around, feeling slightly crummy, planning an evening of catching up on my Netflix
Have you relayed your hairdryer yet?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Sittin' around, feeling slightly crummy, planning an evening of catching up on my Netflix
Have you relayed your hairdryer yet?

I relayed the shaver, so that I could shave my head to avoid relaying the hairdryer.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*









Carl has not posted once in this thread!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Carl has not posted once in this thread!
















don't worry I talked to him recently, he going to be at Cincy this year


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
don't worry I talked to him recently, he going to be at Cincy this year









Glad to hear it. I just sent him a PM asking that very question. It's not a party without ginster!


----------



## svs (Oct 18, 2005)

Looks like I'm going to be making this trip out with Mr. Lee. I'll be bringing the newly purchased mk1.


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

Just booked the hotel. this will be my first visit to Cincy since 2001. can't wait!!! But, Uncle Rocco looks the same...so you've missed nothing.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (svs)*

It's a shame that mr lee is resorting to Kias to bolster his caravan attendance, just to get in the same league as the far superior East-Coast MegaVan.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

What'd I miss?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_What'd I miss?


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
I will summarize what you will miss right now.
Blah, blah, blah, Scirocco pic, blah, blah, mr lee get new wheels again, blah, blah, timbo relays his toothbrush, Mtl Marc owns every page, blah, blah, blah, it's just not the same without Chris, blah, blah, I wonder if he's having a good time?, blah, blah, blah, blah, Michael Bee makes a funny comment, blah, blah, G-rocco's Jetta won't start, blah, blah, blah, everyone wishes bigtavo would just go away like chris only not come back, blah, blah, blah, Hey I'm back-Chris, Whoo Hoo, Chris is back, blah, blah...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_What'd I miss?

We missed you actually.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

damn...work




























Fridays shouldn't have meetings




























ARGHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

You gonna be ok for next week, Greg?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_You gonna be ok for next week, Greg?

Should be. (prescription) drugs are an amazing thing.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
We missed you actually.









I didn't miss the snow








Just finished reading all ~30 pages.


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Should be. (prescription) drugs are an amazing thing.

Why yes, yes they are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now to go back to page 194 and catch up on nothing important.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_It's a shame that mr lee is resorting to Kias to bolster his caravan attendance, just to get in the same league as the far superior East-Coast MegaVan.









x2, im telling my kia driving freinds they arent invited unless they have atleast owned a scirocco before, then dubs on the beach came up, and they are going to OC







eff that hardcore
senior week + DATB = $$$$$$ for OC Police


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_What you slackers doin' here?

I'm awaiting Cathy's arrival!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_(prescription) drugs are an amazing thing.

Ahhhhh. Better living through chemistry.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (CALAWAYMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CALAWAYMK2* »_Just booked the hotel. this will be my first visit to Cincy since 2001.

Woo hooo!!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *CALAWAYMK2* »_But, Uncle Rocco looks the same...so you've missed nothing.

Bah. Uncle Rocco is one of my favorite Mk2s though. How'd his surgery go after the tangle with Bambi?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I'm awaiting Cathy's arrival!

That's an early arrival for Cincy.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
That's an early arrival for Cincy.









if its time for cincy now though, ill go home and get my car. i can be there by morning


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_It's a shame that mr lee is resorting to Kias to bolster his caravan attendance, just to get in the same league as the far superior East-Coast MegaVan.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
















I call em like I see em.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

i need to get home soon. im spending way too much on parts. i need to get home and take stock so i realize the mountains of work that are ahead of me to get them all on the car


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_That's an early arrival for Cincy.









As she said, "It's never too early for Cincy." Even if she is driving her Mk 4 Scirocco.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Hmmm, wonder where everyone is?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Hmmm, wonder where everyone is? 

I'm here! Gettin' ready to go to work. Just Cruises, that is.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I'm here, but just for a second. I have to get to the gym. After dinner last night my goal of losing 20 lbs before Cincy just became my goal of losing 23 lbs before Cincy. Beef Wellington.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Goodmorning, I'm up and it kinda cold out and I still need to fix my snowblower, so I'll be in and out all day.
But first some caffeine, an egg samich, and some cartoons.


_Modified by tmechanic at 8:58 AM 2-16-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Morning. I'm gonna sit on my ass all morning, and them I'm planning to settle in and have a Kill Bill, VOl. 1 and 2 this afternoon. Then I will go to bed.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

mornin peoples


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

What you do in New York on a weekend, Fraser? I'm sure the novelty of the city wore off years ago.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Morning. I'm gonna sit on my ass all morning, and them I'm planning to settle in and have a Kill Bill, VOl. 1 and 2 this afternoon. Then I will go to bed.

Excellent choices. There's nothing better to lift one's spirits than some good Tarentino carnage.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_What you do in New York on a weekend, Fraser? I'm sure the novelty of the city wore off years ago.

yeah it did. usually just do all my work for the upcoming week so i can deal with the inevitable dumptruck that empties onto me.
sometimes ill go to a random neighborhood, or something. lastnight went to the NYU vs. Carnegie Mellon games [girls won, boys lost]. tonight i think im going to see the upright citizens brigade. should be good, apprently its HILARIOUS


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

Sounds neat! 
Yeah, I've got some piled-up essays, reports, and presentations that I have to do tomorow.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_tonight i think im going to see the upright citizens brigade. should be good, apprently its HILARIOUS

I loved UCB when they were on TV. The Little Donny episode was classic. Also 'Grow yourself a new brain'
Great stuff. Enjoy the show. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I loved UCB when they were on TV. The Little Donny episode was classic. Also 'Grow yourself a new brain'
Great stuff. Enjoy the show. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

they were pretty funny, well see, people have been bailing on me left and right recently, so who knows if im actually going


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

morning!!! Wife is fixing me an omelete, kids are running through the house...... goals for today??? direct the kids in cleaning their rooms, play some F1 on the PS3 while the wife goes and spends money







brew another batch of beer......

no rocco work this weekend while it's cold and raining..


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*

Kitchen / Livingroom Remodel 
project....GO! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
no rocco work this weekend while it's cold and raining..









Hmmm... Its raining here too. BUt, I have to go pick up and drag the rocco back to the house. Rain or not, it must be done.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Calls for a Muahahahah!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Kitchen / Livingroom Remodel 
project....GO! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ready team? AND BREAK!!!
good luck man. tell us how that scirocco fan works http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Kitchen / Livingroom Remodel 
project....GO! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Set up a webacm so we can follow along!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_mornin peoples









morning...errr, afternoon, it's cold


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Morning. I'm gonna sit on my ass all morning, and them I'm planning to settle in and have a Kill Bill, VOl. 1 and 2 this afternoon. Then I will go to bed.

Erin and I had coffee in bed, chatting it up this morning. Then we drove to the Schuylkill Banks river walk and got some exercise in. I love the way the park wanders under the bridges throughout Philly.
Then we went and had lunch at the Belgian Cafe in the Art Museum area. I had smoked duck salad with bleu cheese and pine nuts. Awesome!

_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_tonight i think im going to see the upright citizens brigade. should be good, apprently its HILARIOUS

Totally worth it, Fraser! Erin and I saw them last year when we were in NYC for my birthday! Totally hilarious and worth it!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

scirocco*joe is livin' it up in da city!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_

Totally worth it, Fraser! Erin and I saw them last year when we were in NYC for my birthday! Totally hilarious and worth it!

yep, im def going now, friend just called confirming tickets have been acquired. score. im pumped


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Erin and I had coffee in bed, chatting it up this morning. Then we drove to the Schuylkill Banks river walk and got some exercise in. I love the way the park wanders under the bridges throughout Philly.
Then we went and had lunch at the Belgian Cafe in the Art Museum area. I had smoked duck salad with bleu cheese and pine nuts. Awesome!
Totally worth it, Fraser! Erin and I saw them last year when we were in NYC for my birthday! Totally hilarious and worth it!

It was a very nice day (little chilly) to take a drive. I took the rocco out this morning as well. Even though we have been spared really nasty weather cabin fever is starting to set in. I want warmer and longer days!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
ready team? AND BREAK!!!
good luck man. tell us how that scirocco fan works http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

pictures coming soon.
sorry no web cam G...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
pictures coming soon.
sorry no web cam G...









score, does that mean we get super hi res shots of the fan? i want some action shots, show me how the engineers made that thing to slice though the air


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Well here's what the weather was like yesterday (too lazy to fix the horizon):








And here's what I came home to last night:








And here's what I found on the side of the road this morning; and will be in my driveway if the guy accepts my offer:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*

beach: awesome
snow: less than awesome
yellow car:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning, I'm up and it kinda cold out and I still need to fix my snowblower, so I'll be in and out all day.

So how long have you been fixing that snowblower anyway? I mean, wait long enough and you won't have any snow to blow.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Morning. I'm gonna sit on my ass all morning, and them I'm planning to settle in and have a Kill Bill, VOl. 1 and 2 this afternoon. Then I will go to bed.

Wow Greg, big day.
Cathy & I:
-Walked to the hangar and flew to breakfast
-Flew down to Wilmington.
-Cleaned / sand blasted the transmission housing
-Met up with Zachste and a couple of his friends (& did a little more flying.)
-Took another friend flying who's airplane is torn apart right now.
-Powdercoated some landing gear parts.
-Froze (Cathy)
-Flew home, helped Cathy through her first landing.
For the evening? Not sure but I imagine it will involve dinner, maybe a little alcohol, laziness and Vortexing.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
So how long have you been fixing that snowblower anyway? I mean, wait long enough and you won't have any snow to blow.


Been fixing it for about 2 weeks now, maybe 3, but it's fixed now just need to reinstall the belts, this is the 3rd time I've fixed it since I bought it, in Dec.
Found the problem that's been causing all the other problems, some quief on the Columbus, OH assembly line forgot to tighten down the set screws on the coupler, so the key walked out and sheared gouging the shaft so there was no resistance against the belts, this caused the main drive belt to freewheel and walk out of the pulleys. 

Looks like I got done just in time too, snow tomorrow and Mon, at least that's what they're saying right now, they've been wrong on almost every other forecast so far, so I'm not holding my breath.


_Modified by tmechanic at 6:58 PM 2-16-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

The only flying I ever do is in Microsoft Flight Simulator 5.1


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
I want warmer and longer days!



Amen to that...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

There are 8 teenagers in my house! 1/2 of them are watching "300" and the others are getting ready to watch "Across the Universe". Cindy is making chocolate chip cookies. I have a glass of cold, cold milk...waiting for the timer to go off.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Cindy is making chocolate chip cookies.

That would be worth the drive across town for me.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

my livingroom is in shambles!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Need pulleys!!!!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (digga_b)*

sneak preview!








with a little page ownage to boat! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by mr lee at 7:11 PM 2-16-2008_


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_with a little page ownage to boat! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you own a boat?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (digga_b)*

I ain't no PIRATE!!!


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (digga_b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digga_b* »_
you own a boat?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_There are 8 teenagers in my house! 1/2 of them are watching "300" and the others are getting ready to watch "Across the Universe". Cindy is making chocolate chip cookies. I have a glass of cold, cold milk...waiting for the timer to go off.









I did not end up watching the Kill Bill's today...
But I did make Chocolate Chip cookies. Thank goodness There were not 8 teenangers in my house.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I ain't no PIRATE!!!
















Are you a viking?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

ninja son!


----------



## MiLeenaLee (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_ninja son!
















That isn't you


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Upright Citizens brigade theatre was awesome, quite comical and wonderious.
plus, cheap beer, whoo hooo, $2 PBR, $3 Miller Lite, its like normal beer prices anywhere else, dirt cheap here in nyc. 3 pbrs, and a ticket to the show : $14 - $15 with the tip


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

Now THAT'S entertainment!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Goodmorning, glad you had fun at the show frd.
Mr. Lee, you ain't no ninja, and that ninja pic is a little disturbing, what with the dangley stuff.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I think I'm gonna go make some crispy bacon. Mmmmmmm BACON!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

House is still standing. 1/2 the group left and the other 1/2 spent the night and are still sleeping. The cookies, well let's just say, they gave all.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I think I'm gonna go make some crispy bacon. Mmmmmmm BACON!









MMMmmmmm *dreams about bacon*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_









That duckie needs a _wash_!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
That duckie needs a _wash_!









he also needs rustproofing. must be a mk1 duck


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_House is still standing. 1/2 the group left and the other 1/2 spent the night and are still sleeping. The cookies, well let's just say, they gave all.









*claps* another disaster averted. if there were cookies left, you people did something wrong. cookies should never be leftover - such a waste.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
*claps* another disaster averted. if there were cookies left, you people did something wrong. cookies should never be leftover - such a waste.









That's right. I remember my dad used to try and make cakes from a box and use canned frrosting. He'd always have leftover frosting...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
That's right. I remember my dad used to try and make cakes from a box and use canned frrosting. He'd always have leftover frosting...









he wasnt doing something right. either there was too little frosting on the cake, or too little eaten during the process of making it. either way, rule #76, no excuses


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

As a Junk yard enthusaist, here's the best junk yard ever
http://maps.live.com/default.a...ype=1
It's the best even though it has no sciroccos at all!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_You gonna be ok for next week, Greg?


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Should be. (prescription) drugs are an amazing thing.

Well, what's next week, gents?
Oh, and Greg, I need to get you my black VW grille emblem.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Well, what's next week, gents?


I'm goin' on another Museam hunt! This time, to DC, and it's airplanes!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Spotted this in NJ this week....








I initally thought it was just another stupid tuner car. Then I realized the vinyl on the side made no sense. That's when I realized it was an almost perfect replica of the Eclipse from The Fast and the Furious.
Here's the one from the movie:


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Well, what's next week, gents?
Oh, and Greg, I need to get you my black VW grille emblem.

Couppla weeks ago I went to NYC with the Timob to check out Moma....
So turnabout is fair play. Timob is coming down to my neck of the woods to check out some DC museums.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

timbo, awesome. big question though....did it have diamond plate floor boards that were precariously balanced to fall during the longest 12 second 1/4 mile ever run?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I'm goin' on another Museam hunt! This time, to DC, and it's airplanes!

Noice!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_timbo, awesome. big question though....did it have diamond plate floor boards that were precariously balanced to fall during the longest 12 second 1/4 mile ever run?









I don't remember that part of the movie; what happened with the floorboards?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I don't remember that part of the movie; what happened with the floorboards?

are you serious? youtube the 1st drag race, the 'it dosnt matter if you win by an inch or a mile' race, the 'now me and the mad scientist have to tear apart the block and rebuild the piston rings you fried' race. the floor board on the pass side falls out the bottom of the car, and if i remember, it looks like the floor is bolted in, no welded. quality.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

From last tuesdays ice storm.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Wow. That's bad. _Really bad_
So yeah. Danger to the manifold!!!!!!
wtf, the floor boad just 'falls out'?

_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
are you serious? youtube the 1st drag race, the 'it dosnt matter if you win by an inch or a mile' race, the 'now me and the mad scientist have to tear apart the block and rebuild the piston rings you fried' race. the floor board on the pass side falls out the bottom of the car, and if i remember, it looks like the floor is bolted in, no welded. quality.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Ohhhh, the ice storm.








By the time I got to my car after finishing work (around 9pm, gotta love getting ready for our audit!) it had turned to rain/sleet.
This is what the car looked like after the drive home:








Yowzas!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Wow. That's bad. _Really bad_
So yeah. Danger to the manifold!!!!!!
wtf, the floor boad just 'falls out'?

well, theres lots of sparks, and paul walker doing what he does best in that movie, almost crying, but more or less, yes, the car is sans passenger floor at the end of the race. yet vin diesel rides in it no problem about 2 minutes after that


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Fast and the Furious ACTION!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUMBvJKsmdo
*PAGE 217 SEIDL OWNAGE* 









_Modified by Scirocko at 1:54 PM 2-17-2008_


_Modified by Scirocko at 1:55 PM 2-17-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
well, theres lots of sparks, and paul walker doing what he does best in that movie, almost crying, but more or less, yes, the car is sans passenger floor at the end of the race. yet vin diesel rides in it no problem about 2 minutes after that









I loved how he changed gears like 10 times over the course of 1 drag race.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Scirocko)*

Sorry in advance. But hey, it's only 31 kilobytes!
Anybody who puts in megasquirt must now use this as the wallpaper of their laptops. BY TIMOB DECREE!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Sorry in advance. But hey, it's only 31 kilobytes!
Anybody who puts in megasquirt must now use this as the wallpaper of their laptops. BY TIMOB DECREE!

















Pardon me while I spin out and puke!


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Granny shifting, not double-clutching like you should...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Going to check out the new air and space one at the airport? If it weren't winter and you were interested in armor I would recommend checking out the Aberdeen Proving Grounds museum, but it is best for spring/summer/fall. Smithsonian's Silver Hill Restoration Center is very cool if you don't mind seeing most aircraft stored, pre restored. But you do have to reserve, and it is a tour.


_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 4:34 PM 2-17-2008_


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re:*

OH NOES!!!!!
I am out of NAWZ!!!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Smithsonian's Silver Hill Restoration Center is very cool if you don't mind seeing most aircraft stored, pre restored. But you do have to reserve, and it is a tour.



Woah! That sounds neat!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Going to check out the new air and space one at the airport? If it weren't winter and you were interested in armor I would recommend checking out the Aberdeen Proving Grounds museum, but it is best for spring/summer/fall. 

I am very near to that one. Been there a couple times, the last time being a field trip my junior year of high school (2003).


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Sorry in advance. But hey, it's only 31 kilobytes!
Anybody who puts in megasquirt must now use this as the wallpaper of their laptops. BY TIMOB DECREE!

















Well that's certainly annoying.
Just watched the clip, now explain to me why the rivets popped on the chunk of diamond plate he was using as a floor?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Well that's certainly annoying.
Just watched the clip, now explain to me why the rivets popped on the chunk of diamond plate he was using as a floor?


APC Diamond Plate?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
APC Diamond Plate?

If they were still in business when that movie was made


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
If they were still in business when that movie was made









they might not have been in business yet, but that movie scyrocketted that company. 
it shut down in 07 right?


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

2 1/2 hours and no posts








where is everybody?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

I'm here, just contemplating my automotive future (in addition to the Scirocco of course). There was an 01 Audi A6 2.7T for only $3500 on craigslist, but it's been flagged for removal. If it's too good to be true and all that...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

this was also on craigslist recently


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I have some empty plastic water bottles, the caps are still good. Pick em up before trash day tomorow...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I have some empty plastic water bottles, the caps are still good. Pick em up before trash day tomorow...









How much?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

they're free! The truck's almost here!








I'm in BUSN319 right now, Marketing class. Just did a case study on Washburn International.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm here, just contemplating my automotive future (in addition to the Scirocco of course). There was an 01 Audi A6 2.7T for only $3500 on craigslist, but it's been flagged for removal. If it's too good to be true and all that...

What about the Quantum Synchro V8 Wagon?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Good Morning.
Snowing again, another trip to the hardware store, I picked up 3 new belts for the snowblower, yes I took it out last night and promptly plugged it up, 2 of them way too short, never completely trust the catalog, and 1 just a little too long, that one is fried.
It seems I have in my possession a 50mm tb, but I don't have an intake big enough to take advantage of the big tb, I do have a Fox 8v now, but it looks too small too.
Any ideas guys?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

TBs are overrated. All they increace is throttle response. I know a few people who removed their webers because the throttle was either on or off.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

is it too late to get the tv guides with 'doable' crosswords?

WTF does 'doable' mean in that context, did the guy look at them and approve them as fair?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (frd206)*

damn it...... oxs light and battery light proudly displayed on my way to work this morning
















morning bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

My marketing text book has a VERY strange problem in it...
Suppose you want to buy a Bugatti Veyron, the worlds fastest production car. The Veyron has a list price of 1.2 million. Add the destination charge of $5000. If you put $500,000 down, and finance the balance for one year, you'll recieve a $100,000 rebate, and pay a finance charge of $26,317. Your trade in is a 2000 Honda Civic DX in fair condition with a book value of $5,395. calculate your price equation.

The book goes on to say that you have a monthly payment of $52,193.06 
Rrrrriiiiiigggggghhhhhttttt.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_damn it...... oxs light and battery light proudly displayed on my way to work this morning
















morning bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

OXS light is easy. Follow the speedo cable to the box on the firewall (under the coolant olverflow resivoir) and push the white button. It resets the counter inside


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_they're free! The truck's almost here!








I'm in BUSN319 right now, Marketing class. Just did a case study on Washburn International.

The guitar company? I got's one of those!

Also a Washburn Mandolin:

I've played a lot of guitars in my day, including some high-end Martins and Taylors, and none of them play as well or sound as good as my Washburn. This was also a top of the line model back in it's day, I know a lot of the "budget" Washburns are kinda crappy.
Brendan


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_My marketing text book has a VERY strange problem in it...
Suppose you want to buy a Bugatti Veyron, the worlds fastest production car. The Veyron has a list price of 1.2 million. Add the destination charge of $5000. If you put $500,000 down, and finance the balance for one year, you'll recieve a $100,000 rebate, and pay a finance charge of $26,317. Your trade in is a 2000 Honda Civic DX in fair condition with a book value of $5,395. calculate your price equation.

The book goes on to say that you have a monthly payment of $52,193.06 
Rrrrriiiiiigggggghhhhhttttt. 

This is not difficult. The only unknown required to solve this problem is what color is the Bugatti?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Red with Black.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

today needs to end









afternoon bump


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_today needs to end









afternoon bump









Word. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Is it weird that because I don't have class until 6.30 that I feel like my day hasn't even started yet?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Is it weird that because I don't have class until 6.30 that I feel like my day hasn't even started yet?
















i dont have class today, partially because its presidents day, mostly because i dont have classes on mondays this semester


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

Somebody asked for my art drawings a while back... Here's the first one... It's gets stranger in the more recent art movments...








Muahahahah OWNED.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I wanted to see the 747 with the pears for engines....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

It's actually a Boeing 757-200WL. 









Interesting fact: United does not actually own a 757-200WL, they own other models, but none of them have winglets. They are available as an upgrade from Aviation Partners, Inc. They increace fuel economy by 5%
Another interesting fact: Pratt and Whitney's PEAR2000 powers this variant of the 757, providing 1.9e+23 Calories.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i dont have class today, partially because its presidents day, mostly because i dont have classes on mondays this semester









Get back to us when you have class.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Get back to us when you have class.








you want to know my schedule so you can stalk me?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

It's easy. Go find the only dude wearing a hat that says QUACK!!! on the back!








Also: Drive a scirocco by you to get this effect:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I'm working on devilish new badges for the rear of my Scirocco.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
What about the Quantum Synchro V8 Wagon?

Still in the works.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_I'm working on devilish new badges for the rear of my Scirocco.
















oh no, joes got an idea. stand back people.
im getting rid of mine, and some other stuff, from the back of my car


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (frd206)*

package from the potters showed up today






























I am in a better mood now


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*

I'm in art class right now... Look what I am missing at Raul's house!




































Ratatouille









Filet Mignon


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

That's Filet? Looks like a chunk of Prime Rib or a roast or something.
But I don't know a damn thing about cuts of meat. I know I like steak, and that's it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Filet Mignon










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Looks delicious.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*









Am I the only one that sees the face on the near end of the meat, Its either Bob Hope or Jesus.
Whatever, I gotta stop reading this thread......


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_That's Filet? Looks like a chunk of Prime Rib or a roast or something.
But I don't know a damn thing about cuts of meat. I know I like steak, and that's it.



im with greg on this one. steak is good, i like it. you could tell me a filet is new york strip and id probably believe you, so long as i got to eat it all the same


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









Thanks Marc! I needed some education on that


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

thanks marc, now im hungry


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Thanks Marc! I needed some education on that









Cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, I don't think I can remember the last time I ate a piece of cow







oh, wait, probably the fall foliage bbq


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

I'm reminded of a bumper sticker I've seen "Beef: It's what's rotting in your colon"


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

had a rough day at work...so wife let me buy another set of wheels for the scirocco























ahhhhh......














what a sweetheart








can't wait for Cincy bump!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_had a rough day at work...so wife let me buy another set of wheels for the scirocco























ahhhhh......














what a sweetheart








can't wait for Cincy bump!

just get that agression out by wheel whoring it up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif great solution


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
just get that agression out by wheel whoring it up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif great solution

it's the only way I know


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_thanks marc, now im hungry

X 2. But I think I'm going to print that out and put it in my cookbook in the kitchen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_had a rough day at work...so wife let me buy another set of wheels for the scirocco






















ahhhhh......














what a sweetheart








can't wait for Cincy bump!

I never thougth I was interested in marriage..
but you make it sound OK.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

This coming from the ultimate wheel whore.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

is anyone else amused by the fight that is going on in the classifieds in the grill spoiler mold thread?








that thread is only 8 pages because people are fighting in it, its got maybe 20 worthwhile posts in it


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I check it maybe a few times a month... it is some good reading.
Depending on what the final product looks like I'd be interested


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_This coming from the ultimate wheel whore.









I can think of worse things to be! I like wheel whore... think I'll add it to my job description.
Although I really gotta get one of those cordless impact guns like Timob has.
Maybe the timob can find one that 'fell off the back of a truck' for me.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I check it maybe a few times a month... it is some good reading.
Depending on what the final product looks like I'd be interested









yeah, but based on how many people that guy has apparently snaked, for whatever reason, im not to jazzed on it.
wether hes having money issues or not, i dont want to pay someone money to not receive the money back or a product.
i really want a grill spoiler though


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Although I really gotta get one of those cordless impact guns like Timob has.
Maybe the timob can find one that 'fell off the back of a truck' for me.









if the timob is getting discarded cordless impact guns for people, put me on that list







i do need to get one though.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

Muahhahah! Let's make a raid on the Dewalt factory!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

alright peoples, night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Muahhahah! Let's make a raid on the Dewalt factory!

Cool! I'ma gonna bring my lightsaber...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_alright peoples, night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Later, skater! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








NINJA EDIT!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

damn... I want some eurobumpers


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_damn... I want some eurobumpers























All in due time, I waited 2 years for mine...and I'm sure there are people on here that have waited longer then that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
your more than welcome to come up to KC and hit our caravan...

wait a tic... don't I still owe you a dome light









this quote was taken from page 93.
mr lee, I would love to get one of these. But as of today something has taken my ability to drive a rocco to cincy. I will post more tomorrow. Its just better with pics. You'll all laugh.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*

Well, I'm finally home. I now have a beautiful tranny casing, and had a great weekend in Ohio. My hairbrained idea to drive 8 hours one way in February greeted me with dry roads both ways (until I went to night school, and there was a lake. Water main break, I was told the water was only 6 or 8 inches deep, omly. For two full city blocks. Anyway, it was great to hang out with Sciroccos and Scirocco people, saw Ben as he worked on Jason Cammisa'a drop dad gorgeous 16V, and Daun gave me a short spin in his beautiful 16V so I got my Scirocco fix. And yes, he did graciously let me fly his airplane a bit







I'll post pics at some point, Wednesday looks clear, maybe Wednesday. This week is just insane.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Goodmorning.
I'm driving to Cincy this year, now I need to make the 'rocco realize this fact.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

I waited 4 years, but admitidly, I wasn't really looking for them!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_damn... I want some eurobumpers























stop looking for them, and you will prob have a set fall into your lap. that, or get all your non scirocco buddies to keep an eye out for scirocco parts hitting the market, thats how i found mine


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Free holiday yesterday - Ontario decided we needed a "Family Day". Went to the Canadian Auto Show. VW had the Routan there... maybe I do need a car with *13* cupholders








So... two days work this week, then off to LA to watch cars go around in circles and pick up VW and Porsche parts.


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (badpenny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badpenny* »_
But as of today something has taken my ability to drive a rocco to cincy. I will post more tomorrow. Its just better with pics. You'll all laugh.
as promised, I loved it for what it was. 100% original. 








Its even more original with the bodywork done in 20 yesterday. Nothing like a 300 degree paint job.
























HOW'D THIS HAPPEN????? Well lets just say, I was going by the book. And the book doesn't account for 20 year old wiring.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

HOLY GOD!! That's a toasted rocco!
So sorry to see that.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (badpenny)*

holy crap dude. what started the fire, or dont you know?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (badpenny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badpenny* »_as promised, I loved it for what it was. 100% original. 








Its even more original with the bodywork done in 20 yesterday. Nothing like a 300 degree paint job.
























HOW'D THIS HAPPEN????? Well lets just say, I was going by the book. And the book doesn't account for 20 year old wiring.








What were you doing?


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Checking the fuel pump and measuring its amount pumped.
20 year old wiring, casing was cracked.
So today I have to run to the Depot and grab a really big tarp and some glass for my garage doors, they busted from the heat.


_Modified by badpenny at 10:22 AM 2-19-2008_


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

This happened through (re)wiring? Holy Sh*t! 
I´m feeling sooo sorry, seein´ no point in laughing at you.
Wish i could help and instantly replace it with a new rocco. 

greets
Lars










_Modified by OSLer at 5:26 PM 2-19-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (OSLer)*

holy crap badpenny..... this is not good


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (badpenny)*

Sparks + fuel + wrong place = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Sorry about your mishap.


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Yeah, you live, you learn. If you don't learn, you die.
Guess what? I learned something.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (badpenny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badpenny* »_Yeah, you live, you learn. If you don't learn, you die.
Guess what? I learned something.

good to hear your still alive. did you get burnt at all because of it?


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (frd206)*

My left hand is naked. THere is no hair on it, and it smells like gasoline. I can't seem to get the smell out. Maybe its just in my nose.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (badpenny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badpenny* »_My left hand is naked. THere is no hair on it, and it smells like gasoline. I can't seem to get the smell out. Maybe its just in my nose. 

atleast you can still smell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Wow. Glad you're safe. 
We'll just have to find you another Scirocco before cincy


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

DAMN!!!!





















sorry for your loss but I am glad no one was hurt..... I will keep my eyes open for a scirocco for you


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*

Burnt Scirocco = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (badpenny)*

Losing a little hair is minor compared to what could've happened, glad you're OK.


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

*Happy pic*

Hey, back on topic









_Modified by badpenny at 2:44 PM 2-19-2008_


_Modified by badpenny at 2:44 PM 2-19-2008_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Happy pic (badpenny)*

Has anyone ever sanded down pebble finish bumpers to get the smooth look of 16V ones? How did it go?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Happy pic (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Has anyone ever sanded down pebble finish bumpers to get the smooth look of 16V ones? How did it go? 

i havent, but i know some of the mk5 guys have sprayed their lowers [textured alot more than rocc bumpers] with some filler primer, and just sanded that to a smooth finish, apparently its alot less work.
but i dont know how it will hold up if you actually 'bump' something with your bumpers


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Happy pic (badpenny)*

Welp, I just about lit my car on fire today too.
I was adding LEDs to the 3 gauge panel. One of the LEDs must have been miswired, because a few minutes after I hooked it up, that LED lit like a bomb fuse and became very smoky and there were lots of flames.
I beat the fire out with my trusty kmart bomber hat. No Damage to said bomber hat.

After that crisis was averted, I put back in the burned out OEM bulbs. I'll deal with the LEDs another time.








I installed my new stereo today. It's a Kenwood with a front USB port. I have all kinds o music on a 4gb usb drive. I also can plug my XM radio into it. I have a USB adapter for my RAZR V3, I can plug it into that USB port while the car is on, and it charges the phone!! 8)
Speaking of XM, it's made me buy more music than ever. Isn't it supposed to be the other way around?







A CD I ordered from the UK arrived today, so that went right into the CD player. Muahahah! It's called Abstract Funk Theory, by Ross Allen. It's pretty neato. Just hard to get.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Happy pic (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i havent, but i know some of the mk5 guys have sprayed their lowers [textured alot more than rocc bumpers] with some filler primer, and just sanded that to a smooth finish, apparently its alot less work.
but i dont know how it will hold up if you actually 'bump' something with your bumpers









They'll crack. I have one euro bumper at home just like that. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Happy pic (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
They'll crack. I have one euro bumper at home just like that. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

pretty sure of that, i was just giving an option. then again, it was dreamt up by mk5 people


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Happy pic (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Welp, I just about lit my car on fire today too.


Take it easy guys.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Happy pic (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
pretty sure of that, i was just giving an option. 

Yeah, I know. 


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 8:33 PM 2-19-2008_


----------



## Mk1Racer (Apr 16, 1999)

*Re: Happy pic (Mtl-Marc)*

Damn badpenny, sorry to see that, but glad nothing else was damaged. I was a firefighter for several years, and I've seen crazy things happen w/ car fires. Tops was the woman who's car started smoking really badly on the way home (she part over a pile of leaves). She gets home and pulls the car into the garage, where it proceeds to light up and burn half the house down!
Glad you're ok, there are other 'roccos out there!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Happy pic (Mk1Racer)*









Boo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

yay Ownage.








"I wear my suuuunglasses @ night."


_Modified by badpenny at 8:30 PM 2-19-2008_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (badpenny)*

Wow! I'm so sorry to hear about your car badpenny!















I'm just happy nobody got hurt.


----------



## rabbitarmy (Nov 16, 2006)

so I _sort of_ scanned a few pages. anyone want to save me the 219 pages & give me the exact dates?


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (rabbitarmy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitarmy* »_so I _sort of_ scanned a few pages. anyone want to save me the 219 pages & give me the exact dates?

May 30 - June 1


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (rabbitarmy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitarmy* »_so I _sort of_ scanned a few pages. anyone want to save me the 219 pages & give me the exact dates?

page 1, post 1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Happy pic (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








Boo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Holy crap. Quite possibly the cutest .gif evAr!
(_\_) (_|_) (_/_)


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

So I put 215 miles on my Jetta today. Most of it went well, there were many legs of the journey.
Home to my brothers
Back *almost* home
to Bethesda
Back *almost* home
back to bethesda
back all the way home.
On the last leg, why couldn't anyone drive to get out of hteir own way Fargin ijits.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_So I put 215 miles on my Jetta today. Most of it went well, there were many legs of the journey.
Home to my brothers
Back *almost* home
to Bethesda
Back *almost* home
back to bethesda
back all the way home.


um, why?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

My sisters in town, she's staying at my brothers place. So I followed my dad over there to take a car to her. (So, that's poolesville to Pasadena for those of you following along on google maps)
Then I took dad back to Quince Orchard/gaithersburg where Mom picked him up.
Had an appointment in Bethesda (I may not be Matt Murphy getting inked in NYC, but I try!) then back to Germantown for dinner with a friend, then back to Bethesda for CHoir practice.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
um, why?

Yeah, why are you driving a Jetta when you have _two_ Sciroccos at your door?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_My sisters in town, she's staying at my brothers place. So I followed my dad over there to take a car to her. (So, that's poolesville to Pasadena for those of you following along on google maps)
Then I took dad back to Quince Orchard/gaithersburg where Mom picked him up.
Had an appointment in Bethesda (I may not be Matt Murphy getting inked in NYC, but I try!) then back to Germantown for dinner with a friend, then back to Bethesda for CHoir practice.

ah, i see. grocery getting on errand duty, well done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Yeah, why are you driving a Jetta when you have _two_ Sciroccos at your door?









There's still salt on the roads







remember, the Jetta is the daily battlewagen - I subject it to daily abuse to spare the Scirocco! If something happens to the Jetta, Meh, I'll get over it. Something happens to the Scirocco...


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_(So, that's poolesville to Pasadena for those of you following along on google maps)

Poolesville - Pasadena = 2,626 miles


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Did I say 215? I must have misplaced a decimal point or something...
Pasadena, MD
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=...&z=10
Then this leg:
http://maps.google.com/maps?da...&z=10
This way now!
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=...&z=11
Back this direction now...
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=...&z=11
and then back to bethesda, back to poolesville.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Just pulling your leg Greg.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Just pulling your *dead hooker's*leg Greg.









marc, pulling the legs off devalues the price of dead hookers. has mikey bee taught you nothing?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

I'm a rebel.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

eurolamps have new adjusters now






























cincy is another day closer!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I'm headin' out. Leaving Glenside for a DC vacation!
Desitnation: Poolesville, MD!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Well, my weekend trip was a bit longer than that, and I tell you, the bug sure likes the open road. I was getting about 1000 kms (600 miles) between fillups, and it's a smaller tank than a Jetta. My week is just not going to ease up: Monday, drove from Dayton, right to night school in Brantford, then home (11 hours maybe) then I got to speak to a nice Horticulture Society last night (a hour to get there), same Thursday(diferernt group, hey, they want to pay me to yap, I'll take it. Klaus says thanks), off to Pearson Friday to get my daughter with her new Scottish accent, and then more school stuff Saturday. Oh, tonight? Staff meeting. I'll be packng some nice needles to stick in my eye to relieve the boredom.
Badpenny? That just sucks more tha n words can say. Yes, it could have been WAY worse, but that's still pretty bad. I may get a seccond fire extinguisher.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
marc, pulling the legs off devalues the price of dead hookers. has mikey bee taught you nothing?

Remember Mikey Bee sells intact dead hookers, he doesn't part them out.
*ew*


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Well, my weekend trip was a bit longer than that, and I tell you, the bug sure likes the open road. I was getting about 1000 kms (600 miles) between fillups, and it's a smaller tank than a Jetta. My week is just not going to ease up: Monday, drove from Dayton, right to night school in Brantford, then home (11 hours maybe) then I got to speak to a nice Horticulture Society last night (a hour to get there), same Thursday(diferernt group, hey, they want to pay me to yap, I'll take it. Klaus says thanks), off to Pearson Friday to get my daughter with her new Scottish accent, and then more school stuff Saturday. Oh, tonight? Staff meeting. I'll be packng some nice needles to stick in my eye to relieve the boredom.


Gonna be able to pick up that... thing... we talked about?








Brendan


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Remember Mikey Bee sells intact dead hookers, he doesn't part them out.
*ew*









im the one who parts em out. hes got the wagen to haul em around in, nyc does not allow such luxuries


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm postn from inside a METRO subway car, UNDERGROUND Washington, DC! 

BEAT THAT!! MUAHAHHAAH!
The Timob can post from ANYWHERE!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

morning....dragging-ass.....need coffee


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*

I am now ready for the trip to Cincy. All I need to do is stop for fuel.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm postn from inside a METRO subway car, UNDERGROUND Washington, DC! 

BEAT THAT!! MUAHAHHAAH!
The Timob can post from ANYWHERE!

you get signal in DC buy not NYC subways....the timob it not elcomed as well in NYC as in DC, we gotta step out game up


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
you get signal in DC buy not NYC subways....the timob it not elcomed as well in NYC as in DC, we gotta step out game up









that is because Verizon has installed repeaters in the DC Subway system.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
that is because Verizon has installed repeaters in the DC Subway system. 

screw that noise


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Good belated morning.
I'm posting from inside a concrete bunker.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Good belated morning.
I'm posting from inside a concrete bunker.


I'm posting from the depths of hell!
And by hell, I mean work.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Has this thread hit a wall? Are people actually burnt out? Hmmmm. Maybe it wasn't such a good idea to start this thread so early.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Has this thread hit a wall? Are people actually burnt out? Hmmmm. Maybe it wasn't such a good idea to start this thread so early.

i've been burnt out for 10 years


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i've been burnt out for 10 years


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (mr lee)*

just had lunch...so all is good with the world


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (badpenny)*









Behind the wheel! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Is it spring yet?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_just had lunch...so all is good with the world
















i didn't bring a lunch and it's 13deg outside... 
= lee is starving.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

G-rocco and I are eating at McDonalds in the Air and Space Museum.
Why? Because there's no Wendy's!








Tonight there's a VW get together, and the Lunar eclipse. I brought my tripod. we'll see if I can grab a pic.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (mr lee)*

sorry man















I can eat something for ya.....


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i've been burnt out for 10 years









I think you meant you have been a burn out for 10 yrs??







Damn, i'm getting close to the mark too.
OOPS, that wasn't supposed to slip like that!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Well, my weekend trip was a bit longer than that, and I tell you, the bug sure likes the open road. I was getting about 1000 kms (600 miles) between fillups, and it's a smaller tank than a Jetta. 

I have _GOT_ to get me a TDI, and SOON!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Tonight there's a VW get together, and the Lunar eclipse. I brought my tripod. we'll see if I can grab a pic.

i need to make it out to a schnell meet one of these days...like when im home and have a car to drive


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i need to make it out to a schnell meet one of these days...like when im home and have a car to drive









then we could have 3 rocco's there


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
then we could have 3 rocco's there

for serious.i have every intention of showing up down there over the summer when i can http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
for serious.i have every intention of showing up down there over the summer when i can http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

greg and I are the only roccos's that show up to schnell


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
greg and I are the only roccos's that show up to schnell

The best ftw. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

ive been there a few times in mine


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (loud wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loud wagen* »_ive been there a few times in mine

yes you have I should have said greg and I are the only ones that show up regularly


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Posting from the ,metro again. On the red line. It's hard to type, I either can't use the screen, or can't use the keyboard, because there's no room between the seats!!

We visited the National Natural History Museum, and looked at several rocks.
Then we went up to see Roger (16VScirocco88) at XM Radio HQ. Got a very cool tour of the whiole place. I love me some XM. If roger worked at Sirius, I wouldn't go in.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_If roger worked at Sirius, I wouldn't go in.









the timob is brand loyal like a mofo


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Tonight there's a VW get together, and the Lunar eclipse. I brought my tripod. we'll see if I can grab a pic.

I can't wait to see some of those pictures! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
the timob is brand loyal like a mofo









Even if they're the same brand now


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Even if they're the same brand now









Do they both offer the same programming?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Do they both offer the same programming?

Don't believe it is offical yet. Waiting for gov't approval I think.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Even if they're the same brand now









does the timob look like they are interested in those types of details?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

I got a quart of Amsoil 5w30 spilled all over me today at work. Good thing I decided not to wear my new Pumas today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I got a quart of Amsoil 5w30 spilled all over me today at work. Good thing I decided not to wear my new Pumas today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i got new pumas too:thumbup: , good thing im not near quarts of oil


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Even if they're the same brand now









the deal has not been approved yet. so we are still two separate brands.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Which Pumas did you get? I ordered the Ferrari ones, but they were wayyyyyy too narrow for my bigass feet.
I got these:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









admittedly, i feel like im hanging off the sole cuz i have wide feet too,but ive wanted a pair for about 4 years now, so i figured 'eff it, they are on sale, time to man up'
suprisingly comfy, cant wait to drive in me


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

The Ferrari ones were insanely narrow. They were half as wide as my feet, and they were supposed to be medium width. The ones I ended up keeping are much better, although to get them wider, I got another size bigger, so I have an inch and a half of shoe past my big toe.
The Ferrari ones:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

haha. mine fit awesome, just a bit on the narrow looking side for my normal taste. they are fine, its not like im walking on the side of the shoe at all, i just usally rock out in some vans or DCs, so these are crazy narrow for me


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Gonna be able to pick up that... thing... we talked about?








Brendan

Sure hope so!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

I have one pair of Pumas. They are green suede golf Pumas. Hot.
Personally, I prefer the Camper for my everyday shoes.








Plus, their website right now ROCKS!
http://www.camper.com
I am a shoe whore like Greg is a wheel whore. I think I have about 25-30 pairs. I would guess about 8 are Campers.
I have these:
























I want these:
















I have a problem.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Has this thread hit a wall? Are people actually burnt out? Hmmmm. Maybe it wasn't such a good idea to start this thread so early.

Naaaahhhh. 'Tis just a slow week.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_G-rocco and I are eating at McDonalds in the Air and Space Museum.
Why? Because there's no Wendy's!









Mmmm. I had Wendy's for lunch today.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I can't wait to see some of those pictures! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Yeah, I should go give it a go too, but I have this blasted cough and it's like minus whatever here. Too cold for me, and I'd shake the ground coughing anyway.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Naaaahhhh. 'Tis just a slow week.

That's my problem, it's NOT a slow week and I'm at about 60%. So on my one evening at home I chose to nap. How sad is that?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (punchbug)*

and work has been making me work




































wheel that needs to be refinished:











_Modified by Morio at 9:48 PM 2-20-2008_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*

You know, you'll never get around to refinishing that wheel. So, sell it to me and I'll polish it.
Plus, with those new wheels you got, what do you want with a beat up pair of Centras. I'll take 'em off your hands, real cheap like. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_You know, you'll never get around to refinishing that wheel. So, sell it to me and I'll polish it.
Plus, with those new wheels you got, what do you want with a beat up pair of Centras. I'll take 'em off your hands, real cheap like. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









didnt you just get finished calling yourself a show whore instead of a wheel whore?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
didnt you just get finished calling yourself a *shoe* whore instead of a wheel whore?









Fixed that for you.
Shoes are wheels for people.
Wheels are shoes for car.
See what I mean? I'm a shoe/wheel whore.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

thanks for the edit.
and i was waiting for the 'shoes for cars' defense


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

This thread's about Cincy, right?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_



















I really like these. Campers are cool, I have a couple pairs.....but if you want some real shoes....go for some by Martin Margiela
http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/...esult
http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/...esult

















These Officine Creative shoes are cool too:
http://www.barneys.com/b/brows...57667


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Boots FTW


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Diggit. 
Don't get me started on Barney's. I could spend a fortune. Steven Alan, too.
<exit shopoholic>
Actually, I just bought these tonight. I couldn't resist...








It's like my favorite Campers mated with a pair of Chuck Taylor All Stars.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

hey now...... I will have these wheels refinished if it's the last thing I do....






















most likely not in time for cincy though








btw, vans and chucks are about the only shoes I wear


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*

this one's for you Timob!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Hell Yes it is!!!....









_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_This thread's about Cincy, right?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Diggit. 
Don't get me started on Barney's. I could spend a fortune. Steven Alan, too.


Barney's and Steven Alan are two of my favorite stores ever! Can't forget Bergdorf Goodman, either http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Bwahahahhahah!! Awesome!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

its really effin cold outside. and breezy.
where is that frozen emoticon?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I have _GOT_ to get me a TDI, and SOON!

I got one! Well, the head is pulled from the block and they are both currently getting cryo-treated in the non-heated garage.








Goal is to get the engine built this year, so next year it's ready to install.
Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Boots FTW


















Hells to the yeah! I'm wearing that exact pair of Docs right now. (minus the yellow laces) I have two pair of Docs, black ones that I've had for 8 years now, and a brown pair that I wear less frequently that I bought back in *1995!!!!* Money well spent I says.
My Fiancee is a total shoe whore. Over 80 pairs of shoes and boots. She loves her shoes. She actually got rid of about 20 pair when we moved because even she got overwhelmed by the insanity.








I finally replaced my pair of 12-year old Birkenstocks last year too. I also have a pair of Crocs that I just love but will probably need to replace soon, thankfully they are cheap! 
Wow, did I just write a whole post about SHOES!?!?!?
Brendan


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Boots FTW


















Boots are the way to go but I prefer my Chippewa's, steel toe 17" uppers, no more skinned shins.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_










_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
That's my problem, it's NOT a slow week and I'm at about 60%. So on my one evening at home I chose to nap. How sad is that?

A sign of old age? <ducking>
I spent my morning flying jr high / high school students. I always enjoy getting someone up in the air for the first time. Too bad the last one *almost* made it back to terra firma without horking. (In all my years flying, that's the first time someone's done that.)


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
A sign of old age? <ducking>
I spent my morning flying jr high / high school students. I always enjoy getting someone up in the air for the first time. Too bad the last one *almost* made it back to terra firma without horking. (In all my years flying, that's the first time someone's done that.)

i would have thrown up immediately if someone threw up that close to me.
i always tell my friends when im DD'ing for the night: you throw up in my car or on me, first thing im doing is following your lead, then punching you in the face


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i would have thrown up immediately if someone threw up that close to me.
i always tell my friends when im DD'ing for the night: you throw up in my car or on me, first thing im doing is following your lead, then punching you in the face









Now you know that's the wrong approach to the problem, you wait until the next day when they're sober and hung over, then punch them in the face.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Now you know that's the wrong approach to the problem, you wait until the next day when they're sober and hung over, then punch them in the face.









Now that right there is a GOOD CALL.


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

I wanted to ask this so you guys would be the first to know. I won't (more than likely) make it to cincy this year, because I have a line on a Mk1. Now, I am 6.7 and the Mk2 was tight on headroom. So which had more headroom? The mk1 or mk2?


_Modified by badpenny at 1:01 PM 2-21-2008_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (badpenny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badpenny* »_I wanted to ask this so you guys would be the first to know. I won't (more than likely) make it to cincy this year, because I have a line on a Mk1. Now, I am 6.7 and the Mk2 was tight on headroom. So which had more headroom? The mk1 or mk2?

_Modified by badpenny at 1:01 PM 2-21-2008_

Well I'm not _THAT_ tall, but I have found MK1's to be pretty headroomy (no sliding sunroof of course). Height adjustable seats make a big difference as well.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

not sure..... I have had both and I really can't remember but I am rather short so it has never been something I had to look out for


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

well, all this came to a halt when my wife "reminded" me of what I had promised her 2 days ago.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
A sign of old age? <ducking>
I spent my morning flying jr high / high school students. I always enjoy getting someone up in the air for the first time. Too bad the last one *almost* made it back to terra firma without horking. (In all my years flying, that's the first time someone's done that.)

I TOLD you the barf bags are essential. And you always thought I was kidding eh?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I TOLD you the barf bags are essential. And you always thought I was kidding eh? 

There's a first time for everything, eh Daun?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
There's a first time for everything, eh Daun?

Yeah, and Daun knows I get pretty sick in a light airplane. Sick of being on the ground that is!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (punchbug)*

DAMNIT!!






















I think the alternator went out in my Rocco on the way home from work





























volt gauge started at 11.5 and dropped all the way down to 10 and below by the time I got home and she died within seconds of my driveway






















I did a brief check of grounds, battery terminals and everything seemed good...... decided to drink a beer and deal with this on Sunday















anyone know a good place to get an alternator?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*

I picked mine up at Checker auto, but call early tomorrow so they can be sure to get it in on time.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*









Owned!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I TOLD you the barf bags are essential. And you always thought I was kidding eh? 

Well in this young ladie's defense, it was getting pretty bumpy. As soon as I noted she was starting to look a little pale, we beat feet for the airport. Another 1/2 mile and we would have been on the ground but no. Luckily, it was just a few dribbles, not like a big breakfast or anything. Still, window open asap... (and it was like maybe 8-10 F out.)


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_anyone know a good place to get an alternator?

Are the bearings making noise? If not, save yourself some $$$ and buy a new voltage regulator for it. Two minute swap if you're slow and far less expensive.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Now you know that's the wrong approach to the problem, you wait until the next day when they're sober and hung over, then punch them in the face.









my hope is that they would be too drunk to remember i punched them ,then punch them again.
or ill punch em again for the fact that they threw up in my car, or made me throw up. whatever one i DIDNT punch them for lastnight


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I just found a reason to stay one extra day at Cincy:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N...Force


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I just found a reason to stay one extra day at Cincy:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N...Force

What is the air force base close to the ice cream joint we stop at on sunday at Cincy?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

So Timbo - you didn't break 30k miles on MS on the drive home?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Timbo is going to drive 29 999 miles, post about it, and then disapear from the Vortex for a while.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_What is the air force base close to the ice cream joint we stop at on sunday at Cincy?

The base near the ice cream shop is an Air National Guard base flying F-16s. That's in Springfield OH. Wright-Patterson AFB is about 10 miles to the west of there, and the museum that Timbo's talking about is on the old Wright Field, which is a couple miles west of WPAFB. WPAFB was built as an addition / improved location to Wright Field.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I just found a reason to stay one extra day at Cincy:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N...Force

There's an idea. I'm down for a trip to the museum on Monday as it's been ages since I've been.
Anyone else? Plan on spending a good chunk of the day, the place is *huge.*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Anyone else? Plan on spending a good chunk of the day, the place is *huge.*

Yessss!!
















Note the two guys looking at the F-14. I guess that's what they do for fun!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

can i have permission to say **** snow?
flight to pittsburgh got cancelled, now i gotta wait around till the 720PM flight. upside? i didnt leave for the airport before i found this out.
this is why i would so much rather have a car that ever rely on transportation services. the timobs got it right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_can i have permission to say **** snow?
flight to pittsburgh got cancelled, now i gotta wait around till the 720PM flight. upside? i didnt leave for the airport before i found this out.
this is why i would so much rather have a car that ever rely on transportation services. the timobs got it right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Tell me about it. I get this call from my daughter at Gatwick "Well, our plane needs repairs so we have at least a 13 hour delay." Bad enough she already had about a seven hour wait between her Scottish flight and the one home. So how much is 20 hours of shopping in London gonna cost? (and of course it will royally louse up my plans for Saturday, I hate plans) And I'm home sick, and have spent the morning uploading, brace yourself for a visual revisit of my weekend in Ohio!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

You have it easy, back when I was field service that sort of thing happened all the time, I once spent 13 hrs. in the airport because 6 flights were canceled on me, I finally caught a flight but the last connecting flight to where I needed to be left the airport almost an hour before my flight left the first airport, oh yeah, my luggage made it all the way to the destination.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_You have it easy, back when I was field service that sort of thing happened all the time, I once spent 13 hrs. in the airport because 6 flights were canceled on me, I finally caught a flight but the last connecting flight to where I needed to be left the airport almost an hour before my flight left the first airport, oh yeah, my luggage made it all the way to the destination.

ouch, well, hopefully that wont happen, but right now its only 840, there nearly 11 hours for things to change.
i could drive there and back in that time if i really worked it


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

Seems like the one time ya have to fly... It snows!








I love this weather. I don't have any excuse to go drive in it, but if I was going to leave for a Denver trip - this snow would not stop me at all.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Seems like the one time ya have to fly... It snows!








I love this weather. I don't have any excuse to go drive in it, but if I was going to leave for a Denver trip - this snow would not stop me at all.









snow wouldnt stop ME, apparently it stops airplanes though








i think im pretty set with being able to get in weather if i was at home. the scirocco is really too low to e worth anything in the snow, and it snowplows my driveway, so i prob wouldnt go out in that. the mk5 is ok in the snow, but its got all seasons, so, workable but not great.
then we have an RS6 and an V8 touareg.....letting you go too fast in anyweather http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i could drive there and back in that time if i really worked it









I don't think driving's an option for my daughter








And I'll start my visit to Ohio by revealing Daun's dirty little secret, his passion for fine British automobiles. Here's one of his project cars. Doesn't he look proud?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Ooh, Dauns car does have a leaping jaguar hood ornament. Dibs!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Of course, he has this ugly hideous thing too


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Of course, he has this ugly hideous thing too











I dunno, Deloreans look good in white.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Doesn't he look *like the sun is right in his eye??*


why yes. he does!
little Fonzarelli he is!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
snow wouldnt stop ME, apparently it stops airplanes though








i think im pretty set with being able to get in weather if i was at home. the scirocco is really too low to e worth anything in the snow, and it snowplows my driveway, so i prob wouldnt go out in that. the mk5 is ok in the snow, but its got all seasons, so, workable but not great.
then we have an RS6 and an V8 touareg.....letting you go too fast in anyweather http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You need to get these. 

Not that I'd ever travel any distance in this season, wait, I just did








Hakka RSi= love


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
You need to get these. 



as soon as a burn up the allseasons on my mk5, those wheels are getting snows. i felt bad ditching 3 allseasons still at 70% tread life though, and i just replaced the one that was popped with another allseason to keep it uniform.
$150 for some 16" audi wheels with 3 usable allseasons + $70 fr another tire installed, ill take a $220 wint tire set up. still better than the potenza summers that are on it factory


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

I'm going to drive over to Raulito's house, to figure out how to work his snow blower.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm going to drive over to Raulito's house, to figure out how to work his snow blower.









My first suggestion is to point the spinny/auger end towards the snow and the Jai Alai looking shoot away from your face.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I love snow! 
However, I'm driving the Mini today to save the Scirocco from salt...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
as soon as a burn up the allseasons on my mk5, those wheels are getting snows. i felt bad ditching 3 allseasons still at 70% tread life though, and i just replaced the one that was popped with another allseason to keep it uniform.
$150 for some 16" audi wheels with 3 usable allseasons + $70 fr another tire installed, ill take a $220 wint tire set up. still better than the potenza summers that are on it factory









No question, but I'm just nuts about these snows, I just can't break them loose. More weekend stuff, Roccos even! So this is Jay Cammisa's 16V, looks like butter wouldn't melt in its mouth but it's a very bad car (needs to be plated 2L EATR):

So its latest bad behavior was shearing off the two top water pump bracket bolts well into the block. Ben (nobody is) Harder is the king of the bolt extraction, careful drilling yielded these two stumps. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif A very nice thing to get out indeed.











_Modified by punchbug at 8:05 AM 2-22-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_I love snow! 
However, I'm driving the Mini today to save the Scirocco from salt...

if i could drive, i wouldnt have a problem with snow.
its because i have to fly that i hate snow


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

i hate water pump bolts


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
No question, but I'm just nuts about these snows, I just can't break them loose. 

Maybe if you had a car with more than 90 hp you could!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

looks like a new alternator...















bearings were noisy..... but thanks for the advice Daun!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Maybe if you had a car with more than *150 ft-lb of torque* you could!

Fixed that. Pretty sure the Mustang could break them loose. And that was low, you know my daily's excellent fuel economy funds my other expensive habits.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I don't think driving's an option for my daughter








And I'll start my visit to Ohio by revealing Daun's dirty little secret, his passion for fine British automobiles. Here's one of his project cars. Doesn't he look proud?


AKA _Sir_ Daun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i hate water pump bolts









I'm sure that you are not alone. This was not a removal gone bad, nope, the car snapped them on it own. Just to mess with Jay's head, not the first leak its had in the area.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
No question, but I'm just nuts about these snows, I just can't break them loose. More weekend stuff, Roccos even! So this is Jay Cammisa's 16V, looks like butter wouldn't melt in its mouth but it's a very bad car (needs to be plated 2L EATR):

So its latest bad behavior was shearing off the two top water pump bracket bolts well into the block. Ben (nobody is) Harder is the king of the bolt extraction, careful drilling yielded these two stumps. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif A very nice thing to get out indeed.










_Modified by punchbug at 8:05 AM 2-22-2008_

Good job on removing the bolts. I am always afraid of using easy-outs


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

OKay, now let's look at another of Daun's project cars. You may remember Shadow, of "I forgot to latch the hood" fame a few Cincy's ago? Used to be Julie's car. Well, sad but true, the cancer was too far advanced for surgery. A moment of silence out of respect please.


I think the extensive custom body work came about as a psychotherapy effort during stubborn motor mount removal, not sure. (Something to do with a pickaxe







) The die grinder is your friend anyway.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
There's an idea. I'm down for a trip to the museum on Monday as it's been ages since I've been.
Anyone else? Plan on spending a good chunk of the day, the place is *huge.*

I'm all in for it. The Air force Museum Rocks. Plus, they just got a fairly new addition for spacecraft.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I don't remember all those dents in the back from when I saw it at New Years.....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ A moment of silence out of respect please.


***
cricket cricket
***
IM sent to Daun.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I don't remember all those dents in the back from when I saw it at New Years.....

As I said, I think it was psycho therapy, or psycho something anyway. I didn't do that, I'll tell you that much.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
As I said, I think it was psycho therapy, or psycho something anyway. I didn't do that, I'll tell you that much. 

i did the same thing, but it involved an 8v camshaft w/ gear and my parts car.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
its because i have to fly that i hate snow

Well my flight made it out last night








But one question... since when does it rain in Southern California?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Okay, so on to the reason for the trip, which is VERY Cincy related. Like if I didn't get a housing for my tranny, I ain't going nowhere, ya know? And the donor gearset is housed in a broken casting, so I figured I may as well powder coat one. So if you ever wondered what's involved, here goes:
First, a nice dip into the parts washer, for me too http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif , because these parts are actually a bit big for the washer:

This was actually a nice clean housing to begin with, unfortunately it was a 2Y, which I noticed, but continued in case it would work. Which it wouldn't (2Y is a 16V casing). So on to a blast of air to clean it off and into the sandblasting cabinet (after ample masking of delicate parts). WAY more funnerer than the parts washer.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (and a rerun of that with the AUG I actually hope to use)

Then into the oven to bake out things like grease and bearing races. 


Brad did a nice acid etch and aladyne (spelling?) treatment for me, it corrosion proofs it and helps the coating stick. Then it had to hang to air dry. Luckily they have lots of convenient drying racks available!

This gave me time to check out some of the guests in the hangar, like this homebuilt awaiting avionics work:

Then a poof of powder which sticks to the casing, and a careful trip into the oven once again. This colour is pretty close to the sandbalsted aluminum, it's metallic. Purdy eh? Here's hoping it will all work out okay, I'm way over my head on this, so what else is new?

Compare with the decently clean 4K that came out:

And to make the story complete, no trip to Ohio should ever be without a cat picture, this is NOT the grouchy one.


Okay, your turn.


_Modified by punchbug at 9:44 AM 2-22-2008_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Okay, your turn.

KITTY!!!
um.. nice work C


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I get it! So you dangle a ducky from the back of a Scirocco, and dangle a transmission case from the back of a plane!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I get it! So you dangle a ducky from the back of a Scirocco, and dangle a transmission case from the back of a plane!

awesome!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I get it! So you dangle a ducky from the back of a Scirocco, and dangle a transmission case from the back of a plane!

6 of one, 1/2 dozen of the other


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
6 of one, 1/2 dozen of the other









Eh, I just go with the baker's dozen.
It's always +1!


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I just found a reason to stay one extra day at Cincy:

ME TOO!!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I had to format my laptop. It was crazy.
It was easier to go to best buy to get a new 200GB 7200RPM Hitachi to replace my 160GB 5400RPM Hitachi. The new drive even came with an enclosure, so now I have in total:
200GB internal
160GB external USB
40GB extarnal USB (my old Toshiba's disk)
4GB USB mini HDD
4GB Sandisk USB stick
2GB Kingston USB stick
1GB Sandisk Mp3 POS player
That's a bunch of gigs. Giggity.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
But one question... since when does it rain in Southern California?









This is a good thing isn't it?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I had to format my laptop. It was crazy.
It was easier to go to best buy to get a new 200GB 7200RPM Hitachi to replace my 160GB 5400RPM Hitachi. The new drive even came with an enclosure, so now I have in total:
200GB internal
160GB external USB
40GB extarnal USB (my old Toshiba's disk)
4GB USB mini HDD
4GB Sandisk USB stick
2GB Kingston USB stick
1GB Sandisk Mp3 POS player
That's a bunch of gigs. Giggity.

Wow







That's a lot of filled space...mostly music or?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I had to format my laptop. It was crazy.
It was easier to go to best buy to get a new 200GB 7200RPM Hitachi to replace my 160GB 5400RPM Hitachi. The new drive even came with an enclosure, so now I have in total:
200GB internal
160GB external USB
40GB extarnal USB (my old Toshiba's disk)
4GB USB mini HDD
4GB Sandisk USB stick
2GB Kingston USB stick
1GB Sandisk Mp3 POS player
That's a bunch of gigs. Giggity.

Sorry Timob, but you're still light on gigs, 
6X 200GB internal
1X 200GB external USB
1X 4GB Micro Center USB stick
1X 1GB Memorex USB stick
4X 1GB PNY SD memory cards


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Wow







That's a lot of filled space...mostly music or?

Porn. Definitely porn.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Enogh of this bragging about your sticks guys! My new external is 500Gig and designed by Porsche. European sedateness abounds.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Rocking 2 Terabytes at home now.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Rocking 2 Terabytes at home now. 

Makes me feel like I'm stuck in the dark ages...80gb here


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
This is a good thing isn't it?

...not when you only get week in California, to escape the snow. I'm pretty sure I've been told that it's always Sunny in California, and it never rains.








On the upside, parts shopping started today with some carb rebuild kits and linkages


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Makes me feel like I'm stuck in the dark ages...80gb here









Nah, you're doing ok.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Actually, that's total space. I only really need 36 gigs for my files, and another 20gb for all installed programs.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Rocking 2 Terabytes at home now. 


I'd stuff more in here but I ran out of slots, if I dump my 2 hotswap bays I can stuff 6 more drives in but I can only fit one more controller so it would only add 4 for a total of 10 drives, I'm keeping my hotswaps, I don't need more than 1.2 TB anyway.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_And to make the story complete, no trip to Ohio should ever be without a cat picture, this is NOT the grouchy one.



I can't make this up. As I was reading this post, I looked up to see the grouchy one right here:








What IS it with the sink in this house anyway???
Oh and Cathy, about 10 minutes before that, Grummy was alternating licking at the faucet and looking at me as if to say "Ahem. Why isn't it dripping?"


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

I think the extensive custom body work came about as a psychotherapy effort during stubborn motor mount removal, not sure. (Something to do with a pickaxe







) The die grinder is your friend anyway.

Actually that was a fit of frustration over what was supposed to be a SIMPLE task. The wheel was rust-welded to the drum, so I started beating on it. Then I started moving up. 'Twas making me late for a trip to deliver said wheels to a new owner. (And that is a long frustrating story in itself.)
Further proof that black VWs are evil, vile, foul-tempered cars.
And the fender that you can't see? That was a combo of my foot, Brad's foot, a hammer and an S-10 for good measure.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I get it! So you dangle a ducky from the back of a Scirocco, and dangle a transmission case from the back of a plane!

I dunno. Just doesn't seem the same.
Hmmmm. I wonder how a ducky would survive on the tail hook of the 172? 'Twould go nice with the fuzzy dice methinks.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I can't make this up. As I was reading this post, I looked up to see the grouchy one right here:








What IS it with the sink in this house anyway???
Oh and Cathy, about 10 minutes before that, Grummy was alternating licking at the faucet and looking at me as if to say "Ahem. Why isn't it dripping?"


That's one bloody lazy cat, sleeping in the sink instead of doing the damn dishes.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_That's one bloody lazy cat, sleeping in the sink instead of doing the damn dishes.









I agree. He's still there.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I agree. He's still there.

Cat is thinking:
"Please don't bother me. Go away. Later..."


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
I'd stuff more in here but I ran out of slots, if I dump my 2 hotswap bays I can stuff 6 more drives in but I can only fit one more controller so it would only add 4 for a total of 10 drives, I'm keeping my hotswaps, I don't need more than 1.2 TB anyway.

Redundancy for my data is good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*









up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
G'night folks.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
G'night folks.

Goodnight Marc!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Nitey-nite marc.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I knew Marc was just waiting around to own another page. He's the Veruca Salt of page ownage.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_I knew Marc was just waiting around to own another page.

Would we expect any less of him??


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I had a 2nd interview today with a company that drives Lincolns and Caddy's around, mostly picking up people from the airport. Could be interesting! There's be the possibility of getting a CDL and driving the Limos too!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Good luck on the job.
I need a part time gig, the outgo is far exceeding the income.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Good luck on the job.
I need a part time gig, the outgo is far exceeding the income.

Tell me about it. I did two Horticultural Society gigs this week for $100 each, kinda handy. And I start my real night job before too awful long (community college night course) This is one hell of an expensive year, so I can stand some extra. And for the record, will this cough just piss off already. I am SO sick of it.


_Modified by punchbug at 2:57 AM 2-23-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I can't make this up. As I was reading this post, I looked up to see the grouchy one right here:








What IS it with the sink in this house anyway???
Oh and Cathy, about 10 minutes before that, Grummy was alternating licking at the faucet and looking at me as if to say "Ahem. Why isn't it dripping?"

(taps fingertips) Then my evil plan worked







Teach them bad habits and leave. Purrrrfect! (That picture of Pounce is just too funny)


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Tell me about it...This is one hell of an expensive year...


The Girl ride horses and the Boy starts college in the fall. 'nough said.
Oh yeah. My Scir*crack*co addition will just not be tamed!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Well it's nearly 9 AM Saturday. Anybody else up this morning? And what are you into this weekend?
I'm leaving for Ann Arbor in a couple hours with a toolbox full of tools. Will be doing a pre-buy inspection on a 16v for a friend, then coming home tomorrow morning.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_and the Boy starts college in the fall.

Oh yeah Jeff - where'd he decide on attending? I remember he was looking in Indiana at one point - that would be cool as I imagine you'd be swinging through here once in awhile.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Well it's nearly 9 AM Saturday. Anybody else up this morning? And what are you into this weekend?
I'm leaving for Ann Arbor in a couple hours with a toolbox full of tools. Will be doing a pre-buy inspection on a 16v for a friend, then coming home tomorrow morning.


Good morning.
House work for me this week-end.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Goodmorning all you Happy Campers.
Puttering around here, cooking a roast, finally have the right belt, pulling the console out of the 'rocco to modify it for triple gauge cluster, finish soldering the wires on my LC-1, assemble the work bench in my basement so I can work in relative comfort, or I sit and watch cartoons.


_Modified by tmechanic at 8:16 AM 2-23-2008_


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

morning!








helping some friends with a brake install and timing belt replacement..all on mk4s though







hope to tinker with the rocco tomorrow and track down an alternator


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Well it's nearly 9 AM Saturday. Anybody else up this morning? And what are you into this weekend?

I love coming to LA, because my regular noon-3am schedule automatically becomes 9am-midnight








My day is going to consist of a trip to Eurosport to pick up a special gift for the Scirocco (I've been ignoring her lately), and this weekend includes watching 82,200 left turns, a ZZ Top concert, and bus show


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Well it's nearly 9 AM Saturday. Anybody else up this morning? And what are you into this weekend?
I'm leaving for Ann Arbor in a couple hours with a toolbox full of tools. Will be doing a pre-buy inspection on a 16v for a friend, then coming home tomorrow morning.

Sounds like fun Daun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Today, Erin and I are entertaining her friends Jen and Mike from NYC. We're going to check out the art at the Barnes Foundation.
http://www.barnesfoundation.org/h_main.html
Reservations are usually 45-60 days ahead of time, but thanks to the fact that Jen used to work for the Architecure firm that is designing the new building (Tod Williams Billie Tsien Architects) we got in with 24hrs notice.








Tomorrow is all about cars. My brother is picking me up on his way to pick up a new set of summer wheels for his R32.
Then, we're meeting up with his R32 buddy to do a front brake swap. I think he's going StopTech.
Next up, we're checking out another friend's new E92 BMW M3. 4.0L V8 with 414hp. Yes, please! 
Apparently, with the 335i Coupe, some BMW dealerships have been having difficulty selling the M3s at MSRP. I think it was somewhere around $58K. He got it for less. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
After that, back to DE to install the P/S axle in the 83 Rabbit and FINALLY GET IT ON THE ROAD! It's been about 13 months work, but for a purchase price of $500, not to bad for a side project.
Whew. I'm going to be beat on Sunday night.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

whats up peoples?
so, 6 flight cancellations later, i got my money back, booked a train ticket lastnight, got home on a 1005 pm train after i was supposed to leave at 905, but i made it home.
woke up at 8 this morning, loaded up the mk5, drove to pittsburgh. here now, driving to NYC on monday, and driving back home again on Thursday.
should have just done this plan from the get go








the mk5 is coved in salt, ill try and get my girlfriend to take some picture....my brother misplaced my camera's memory card, and it wasnt charged to boot







oh well, it happens


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Would we expect any less of him??

Lazy kitty deserved a top of the page all for himself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I had a 2nd interview today with a company that drives Lincolns and Caddy's around, mostly picking up people from the airport. Could be interesting! There's be the possibility of getting a CDL and driving the Limos too!

Good luck Greg. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Good luck Greg. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

That museum sounded really neat, Joe - My art teacher was telling us about it...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
The Girl ride horses and the Boy starts college in the fall. 'nough said.
Oh yeah. My Scir*crack*co addition will just not be tamed!









Yeah, Klaus is getting a *few* mods and this going to University full time and living in Guelph is costing a bit too. Now she's talking about a masters. 
BUT in answer to Dauns' question of what we're doing, we did go get the girl at the airport (14 hours delayed). And Mr Lord Verminaard, "the eagle has landed" <wink wink> I misuderstood the exact size of this mystery bit, and when I told the guy we had three people and luggage in a New Beetle, he sounded sceptical. I was thinking it was a much smaller part made by the same manufacturer.







Suffice to say, I've been cramming people and stuff into that car for nine years now, so it all went in. Oh, and then we had to get groceries.







Now don't you guys all want to know what this mystery bit is? Not telling.......


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Now don't you guys all want to know what this mystery bit is? Not telling.......









Here it is in that picture.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Here it is in that picture.









I'm having trouble picking it out in that picture, but I never could find Waldo anyway.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Well cholland sounds like you had fun, me I had all these plans and ended up spending 6 hrs helping a friend move, never store stuff yoiu want to keep in the attic, damned mices.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

I don't want to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Well cholland sounds like you had fun, me I had all these plans and ended up spending 6 hrs helping a friend move, never store stuff yoiu want to keep in the attic, damned mices.

Actually, I sat around a racetrack all afternoon in the rain. The only car I saw on the track was a jet dryer


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*

I'd still trade ya.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Actually, I sat around a racetrack all afternoon in the rain. The only car I saw on the track was a jet dryer










Number 10 _is_ the lucky number here.








http://www.nascar.com/drivers/dps/pcarpent00/cup/


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I'm sick of good open-wheel drivers selling out and going to NASCAR.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm sick of good open-wheel drivers selling out and going to NASCAR.









I agree... but there's no place else for them to race anymore. And I was planning a trip to Montreal for the Champ Car race this year








Of course, the two _français-canadiens_ didn't even make it into the race this weekend, but there is a driver from St. Thomas, Ontario in the Busch/Grand National/Some insurance company race, if it ever happens!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*

So Cholland? Did you have a lot of autograph seekers? I mean, you must look like a movie star out there and all







(Cholland is just So cool) Glad you got to get some baubles for the Rocco. She sure deserves them. And you'll like this. My daughter, instead of getting me one of those "My daughter went to the UK and all I got was this crummy T shirt" tshirts for me, got me this:

(again, too lazy to use the tripod, sorry) Is that not the coolest thing EVER?? As you can see, the headlights light up, and on XP it makes vroom vrroom noises too when you transfer files. Haven't learned how to get Vista to figure that out yet. And the critical question? It has no steering wheel, so I can't tell if it's RHD or not







She also got me a cool pencil case made from recycled tyres!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Wake up, People!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Wake up, People!









I've been awake for a while! Not that I'm going anywhere near my Rocco, too cold/I'll cough up a lung.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Wake up, People!









I'm up, I'm up! Erin's making some coffee. Vortexing via iPhone FTW in bed. 
The Barnes Foundation gallery was awesome, Timbo. Check it out. Renoir and Cezanne everywhere! My faces were Rousseau and Daumier. 








Edit for the ownage:











_Modified by scirocco*joe at 3:02 PM 2-24-2008_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Wake up, People!









I'm up, I'm up....geez, this is my only day off from work, what am I doing getting up this early?????


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

You hafta get up to post on the Cincy thread!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

OKay, so my daughter comes home from Scotland and tells me that her new goal in life is to e a goat farmer. These goats in particular. Sorry for the off topic, like we ever WERE on topic!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (punchbug)*

damn it's early.....
timing belt install was successful! (mk4 1.8T)... Brake install was Successful (mk4 GLI)....but still no alternator for my rocco








morning







<---filled with coffee


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*

I think I'll try to get the bench installed in the basement today, 153rd times the charm right?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Whew. I need a nap!
Spent every night out last week, did the museum trick with Timob, sang in the chorus for a production of Porgy & Bess last night, today went to Sunday Meetin' with my sister, visiting from New Mexico.
Joe what rabbit is this you're installing an axle in?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Here's a Denver Air and Space museum, built where Stapleton used to be
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF...&z=19


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Timbo, what was that airbase we drove past that's near your house?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_OKay, so my daughter comes home from Scotland and tells me that her new goal in life is to e a goat farmer. These goats in particular. Sorry for the off topic, like we ever WERE on topic!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


Fainting goats? That is crazy...








Equally crazy is this.








Vw Scirocco Leather Seats and _rear 2 piece shelf_.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

That's http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N...Grove


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_That's http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N...Grove


Timbo, you'd love the Air Force Museum here in Dayton. Lotsa WWII and recent stuff. Cincy side trip?
http://en.wikipedia.org/
edit: i am a re-posting fool.










_Modified by wheeltowheel at 2:07 PM 2-24-2008_


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

It's been a few years. I plan to come this year. Looking through this thread, I see a few familiar faces and cars. Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Joe what rabbit is this you're installing an axle in?

This is the 83 Rabbit GTI that my brother bought last year. It sat for about 12 year in his boss' parents back yard, right here:








This is when we towed it back to his house:








We've been slowly (but surely) replacing and repairing things on it. New suspension, brakes, pulled the rear axle in order to refurb the fuel lines and pump. New axles half shafts, brakes, plug wires, etc. The usual. 
This was a while back, while in progress:








I'm actually waiting on some new pics. He has the Borbets on the Rabbit until he gets new tires on the snowflakes.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

People sure are quiet today.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Yeah, and I'm bored!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

What are you posting, Greg?

--timbo2132, from Raulito's place


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Some pics I took with an Oktomat.
http://www.amazon.com/Lomograp...VVXHQ
I really outta get it out and play with it again.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Interesting pics, Greg. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Wow. It really is slow. 
Everyone watching the Oscars apparently?
Recommendations: There Will Be Blood, Juno and Michael Clayton. For realz.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Hell no. tv kinda sucks, especially award shows. I'm just listening to music and browsing vortex, as well as a music forum I frequent (where tonight I'm randomly answering car-related questions)


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Or are you answering random car related questions?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Or are you answering random car related questions?

That too.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I'm bouncing back and forth betwixt the Oscars and the 'Tex. Erin loves the fashion, and I'm mildly interested in the crop of movies this year. I *never* remember seeing as many Oscar nominated films as I did this year. 
And enjoying a Beer. Sly Fox Pikeland Pilsner. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

C'mon, Joe. Confess. I know you're watching the oscars for the mens footwear. I saw all those pics you posted of the shoes you liked.
You may have excellent taste in cars, but questionable taste in footwear. And I have many a pair of kicks myself...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I don't have many "kicks". I have an old pair of Etnies that are mud-encrusted and reserved for junkyard duty. A pair of Adidias "daily drivers" that are freshly stained with Amsoil 5w30, and I have a pair of Pumas that look awesome, but aren't quite as comfortable as my Adidias.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I'm limited by storage constraints to 12ish pairs of sheakers and 13ish pairs of 'nice' shoes.
Hey, just like the car's gotta have different wheels, I've gotta have different shoes.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I also have a pair of dress shoes that I haven't worn in quite some time (pretty much haven't worn them since I stopped going to church about 2 years ago).


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

*phew*
Finally just made it in from the little trip this weekend. The recap:
Looked at the weather forecast and decided to actually fly to Ann Arbor yesterday. It's very rare that one can make a VFR trip in this part of the country at this time of year, especially one that's an overnight.
Anyway, so after a pleasant trip north yesterday, Mike, Lynne & I spent the evening sitting around the house chit-chatting about things like their impending wedding. In between Mike helping the land lord with a backed up sewer drain in the basement.








This morning we ventured out to check out an '88 16v for Lynne - the official reason for my trip. I will go no further than to say that hopefully Lynne will be posting up in the forum in the next couple days.








Now the trip home... well, the weather didn't pan out as forecast. It was much worse. Still legal VFR but there were a few places that it wasn't much more than that. Regardless, made it back home uneventfully. Of course, I was here for a total of *maybe* two minutes and then off to Wilmington to move a couple pieces of furniture over to Brad's dad's place, then to Chillicothe for dinner. (Mmmmm. Jerry's Pizza.) That's why I'm *finally* just getting home. And in another five minutes, will be curling up in bed. I'm beat.
Doesn't look like I missed much on here this weekend... WTF??


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I thought you had IFR certification?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_C'mon, Joe. Confess. I know you're watching the oscars for the mens footwear. I saw all those pics you posted of the shoes you liked.

Eh, the Oscars don't give a crap about Menswear, shoes or otherwise. It's all about the ladies.
I did score two new pairs of jeans today! Do you know how hard it is to find good jeans?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Well I actually got some stuff done today, built a shelf out in the garage, assembled the base for my work bench in the basement, now I need a bench top, I figure a 6'x 24" counter top should work.
Once that's in I need to wire in a couple new outlets for use at the bench and hang a light over the bench.









Pwnage
I think this is the first page I've owned, maybe not, my memory's a little foggy right now.

_Modified by tmechanic at 9:42 PM 2-24-2008_


_Modified by tmechanic at 10:35 AM 2-25-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
This was a while back, while in progress:











===============================^^
Have you been blowing up stuff lately?








OT replaced baseboard heaters in the kitchen and the bedroom with something that has more watts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 11:12 PM 2-24-2008_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_So Cholland? Did you have a lot of autograph seekers? I mean, you must look like a movie star out there and all









You got me, Cathy. The NASCAR race was a cover... I'm actually here for the Oscars. I'm posting from my cell phone right now... I don't think I'm going to win the statue though.








Okay... so I was in the rain from about 9am until 6pm. We ended up in Huntington Beach for the OCTO meet (Orange County Transporter Organization). Somehow I end up at a bus show everytime I go on vacation. Then spent six hours at a racetrack for watch a total of 174 miles of racing, when we were suppose to watch 800.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I thought you had IFR certification?

He does AFAIK, but the 172 may need some calibration before he can fly it IFR. (And for some reason he prefers to fly that old creampuff, no clue why)







I just spent the weekend driving my daughter around and coughing.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
You got me, Cathy. The NASCAR race was a cover... I'm actually here for the Oscars. I'm posting from my cell phone right now... I don't think I'm going to win the statue though.








Okay... so I was in the rain from about 9am until 6pm. We ended up in Huntington Beach for the OCTO meet (Orange County Transporter Organization). Somehow I end up at a bus show everytime I go on vacation. Then spent six hours at a racetrack for watch a total of 174 miles of racing, when we were suppose to watch 800.









I thought so Cholland, and I can think of worse things than hanging out with a bunch of California Aircoolers!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Office depot's website:

_Quote, originally posted by *Office Depot* »_
Office Depot
Advertised Specials
We are sorry. No stores exist. Please try again later. 

Rrrrrrriiiiiggggghhhht.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I thought you had IFR certification?

I do. However, at this time of year more often than not, cold clouds = ice accumulation on the airframe. (And they were definitely calling for it yesterday.) With much ice on the wings, the plane doesn't fly worth a squat. So avoid the clouds.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Are de-icing boots common on cessnas? or is that a rather expensive option?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I do. However, at this time of year more often than not, cold clouds = ice accumulation on the airframe. (And they were definitely calling for it yesterday.) With much ice on the wings, the plane doesn't fly worth a squat. So avoid the clouds.

Sounds like good advice. I will keep my Scirocco out of the clouds fer sure!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

So, Timob, when exactly did Office Despot go belly up.






















Oh, and good morning all.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And Mr Lord Verminaard, "the eagle has landed" <wink wink> I misuderstood the exact size of this mystery bit, and when I told the guy we had three people and luggage in a New Beetle, he sounded sceptical. I was thinking it was a much smaller part made by the same manufacturer. 

THANK YOU CATHY!!!!







JC said it was great to talk to you. Sorry about the size of the object! If you want, you can post a spy-photo of said "mystery bit". (I still have not seen it myself yet!)
Can't thank you enough for grabbing it for me though.
Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_ went to Sunday Meetin' with my sister, visiting from New Mexico.


Sunday Meeting, as in Quaker Meeting?
Quakers are about the only western religion that I really respect. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (Might be biased though, I DID go to a Quaker college)
Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Some Rocco content this weekend. Mostly not though. I was sick last week (finally caught me) and was pretty much over it by Saturday, but then Laura started getting it so I had to be her caretaker this weekend. That being said, I managed to scrub the basement floor as our older, crotchety kitty decided she didn't like the litterboxes where they were and took to pooping on the floor.







So that's done. I also shoveled snow off the driveway, the back parking area, and the sidewalk. My back is thanking me for it this morning. Went to get a new coolant temp sensor for the Rocc, and of course, none of the parts stores had it.







$8.00 part, had to order it. The roads around our neighborhood were dry so I started the Rocco up and let her run for a few minutes, and drove it around the block. Felt good! My list of things to get done is getting longer and the time to Cincy is getting shorter.







C'mon warm weather!
Brendan


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

raulito and sciroccos4life are swapping transmissions on Raul's turbo 16v today. Should be fun.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Sunday Meeting, as in Quaker Meeting?


Nah, just regular ol' church for me.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Nah, just regular ol' church for me.

i did that yesterday. well, by regular ol' church i mean my girlfriend, her friend, and i ran the sunday school/daycare that goes on during the service.
so today, leaving pittsburgh, i get to drive on i-81, never been on that road before. hopefully the weather will cooperate, and the truckers will be entertaining today....CB radio was one of the greatest purchases i ever made


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

So, are you driving back to MD, or NY?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_So, are you driving back to MD, or NY?

back up to NYC. ill be heading back to MD on thursday, maybe friday, not really sure yet.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (frd206)*

alternator ordered....






















Wheels should be here on Wednesday!!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*

Way cool, so what alt did you order?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

a reman... 90amp...to replace the 90amp I currently have..

Germanautoparts.com


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Okay... so I was in the rain from about 9am until 6pm. We ended up in Huntington Beach for the OCTO meet (Orange County Transporter Organization). Somehow I end up at a bus show everytime I go on vacation. Then spent six hours at a racetrack for watch a total of 174 miles of racing, when we were suppose to watch 800.










Huntington Beach? Did you meet Doug and Kathy Teulie, they live there, don´t they?

greets
Lars


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Ugh. Had a fender bender in the Jetta today















Broke the lens on one of my E-code lights, f'd up the bumper some more and possibly cracked my radiator. Couldn't tell since the hood is jammed shut.
*sigh*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Ugh. Had a fender bender in the Jetta today















Broke the lens on one of my E-code lights, f'd up the bumper some more and possibly cracked my radiator. Couldn't tell since the hood is jammed shut.
*sigh*


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

And it was my own damn fault too. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Hey, at least it wasn't my Scirocco with fancy new bumper squirters, eh?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I almost got in an accident yesterday in the 4Runner. I was on a back road (sort of) going about 45mph (speed limit 40), a Honda CR-V in front of me going about the same speed, then they just randomly slow down to about 30-35mph, and I'm stuck behind them for about a mile, then as we approach an intersection they put on their left turn signal and creep the last 1/8mi. at about 25mph (speed limit is still 40), so as we get to the intersection, they start going left, I downshift and go around them to the right. But as I do so, they turn sharply back to the right. We both slam on out brakes and come to a halt. That moron just sat there fo what seemed like an eternity, so I just floored it and took off around them.
Moral: DON'T TURN RIGHT WITH YOUR LEFT F**KING TURN SIGNAL ON!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Moral: DON'T TURN RIGHT WITH YOUR LEFT F**KING TURN SIGNAL ON!!!!!!!!!!!!






































I'd estimate 87% of the drivers out there are asshats who really need to get a clue about driving. I have two similar rants:
People who don't signal at all. WTF! I don't really care about those on the freeway who casually move into the next lane without a turn-signal if they're not in a position to cut someone off doing it, but I've almost gotten into accidents because someone turns a corner without signaling. Mostly ****heads in lifted F-250s and soccer-moms in Envoys do this.
People who go under the speed-limit, then when you try to pass them they try to race you. Example: Some mexican lady was doing about 30 in a 45 zone in front of me. It's just single-lane for each way of traffic, but with a dashed line so you can still pass if needed. So I try to pass her when the otherside was clear of on-comming traffic and she basically floors it and trys to keep up with me. 
Honestly......


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Nataku)*

no turn signals..... go F yourself. 
lady putting on makeup ON THE FREEWAY in rush hour traffic..... go F yourself
the drunk ******* swerving all over doing -20 under the speed limit.... go F yourself
and last but not least..... 
double lane that merges into one due to construction. there is ALWAYS some jackass in a HUGE F1MILLION truck that has to block everyone on the merged lane from continuing on. 
and while were talking about merging lanes.... ONE AFTER THE OTHER JACKASS. Didn't you learn that in KINDERGARDEN








/RANT


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I just put my hazards on and let them guess which way I am going to turn.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

did you throw away the stock lights??


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

No, I saved them. Just noticed them the other day.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
and while were talking about merging lanes.... ONE AFTER THE OTHER JACKASS. Didn't you learn that in KINDERGARDEN








/RANT

YES! like a zipper people!








sorry to just jump in here, but it's something that really pisses me off.

_Modified by matt.e. at 4:39 PM 2-25-2008_


_Modified by matt.e. at 4:40 PM 2-25-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (matt.e.)*

Lol @ zipper


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Hey, at least it wasn't my Scirocco with fancy new bumper squirters, eh?

I am pretty sure these fancy euro bumpers don't like being tapped by other cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Lol @ zipper


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*









up


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_no turn signals..... go F yourself. 
lady putting on makeup ON THE FREEWAY in rush hour traffic..... go F yourself
the drunk ******* swerving all over doing -20 under the speed limit.... go F yourself
and last but not least..... 
double lane that merges into one due to construction. there is ALWAYS some jackass in a HUGE F1MILLION truck that has to block everyone on the merged lane from continuing on. 
and while were talking about merging lanes.... ONE AFTER THE OTHER JACKASS. Didn't you learn that in KINDERGARDEN








/RANT

I think you may have for gotten a few...
grandma- going 30 under, then 30 over 
sleeping truck driver- all over the freeway
Idiots with highbeams- on 2 lane road (sucks driving such a low car)
SUV drivers in winter time- thinks laws of physics don't apply when driving
arrg, almost pwnage


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Ugh. Had a fender bender in the Jetta today















Broke the lens on one of my E-code lights, f'd up the bumper some more and possibly cracked my radiator. Couldn't tell since the hood is jammed shut.
*sigh*









Greg, I have been there. 








However, I'm totally sorry for your bad luck. Have a







tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Ugh. Had a fender bender in the Jetta today















Broke the lens on one of my E-code lights, f'd up the bumper some more and possibly cracked my radiator. Couldn't tell since the hood is jammed shut.
*sigh*









Sorry to hear that Greg







*hugs*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Damn, Greg! Sorry to hear. Let me know if I can help!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_ *hugs*

Thanks Maryanne!







backatcha Joe.
Thanks for the offer Timob








It still wasn't a totally bad day, I got some more ink done.
Here's my theory: getting tattoed is dangerous to VW's. Remember what happened to Matt's Jetta on his way to NYC? And then mine today....
I advocate public transportation if you're going to get a tattoo


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

public enemy #1 Greggie!!!
..... _Martini time!!!_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_







backatcha Joe.

Thanks, dude! I was thirsty. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh, and as per my post yesterday, here are some new pics of the Rabbit. New suspension, still needs a wash.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

That little wabbit looks guuuuud on the borbets.

Ok, random question:
What random keystroke did I make - perhaps with the shift or ctl key - to make the address bar at the top and the windows task bar on the bottom of the screen disapear?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

That's F11

Also try the windows key + R
Or the windows key + break


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Damn you're good Timob. I knew you'd know.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I advocate public transportation if you're going to *drive a Jetta*









fixed


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

ah snap Marc!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Well, looks like my art class is running overtime.
Too bad it's my last one.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

some new parts have arrived for the rocc
some leather goods from redline








some US Headlight trim pieces(can never have too many)








some 16V shirts from JimboTimbo.com








and another replacement Alpine XM Tuner to replace the second one damaged by water leaking into the car

























_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 10:45 PM 2-25-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Rog couldn't you mount that to the bottom of the dash, passenger side, to keep it from getting wet?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Rog couldn't you mount that to the bottom of the dash, passenger side, to keep it from getting wet?

yes that is the plan for this one


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Well, looks like my art class is running overtime.
*at least* it's my last one.

Fixed.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

so, im back from pittsburgh alive.
[rant]
i-78 has to be the worst of the Pennsylvania interstates ive been on so far in my life....seriously, i wouldn't doubt if the dips were like 5" deep. i heard my splash guards scrape atleast twice.
[/rant]
and then i got back, i got to watch a full blown bum fight. the cops showed up, tazered the guy, it was pretty sweet. i gave a witness statement, and it reaffirmed that the NYPD is the most badasspolice department ever.
quick recap:
bum/crazyguy/assaulter: 'you gotta ask him what happened, he saw it all......'
NYPD: 'YOU NEED TO SHUT THE **** UP BEFORE I TAZER YOU'
bum" 'he started i......'
TAZER
bum down.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Don't taze me bro!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Don't taze me bro!

in a nut shell, but alot more nerve wracking cuz it all happened within about 5 feet of my car


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Oh man... if a bum lost control of his bodily functions - not an unusual thing whent azed - the possibility that it'd get on your gli would bother me too.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Oh man... if a bum lost control of his bodily functions - not an unusual thing whent azed - the possibility that it'd get on your gli would bother me too.

they tazed im further down the street, but the fight went on about 2 feet from the car....they actually cuffed him on my car, which did not please me, but its timob stylz right now, so it was on the bra, and there is a nice lair of protective salt on the car too


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I advocate public transportation if you're going to get a tattoo









x2
The last time I got one I could barely shift the entire rid home


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i did that yesterday. well, by regular ol' church i mean my girlfriend, her friend, and i ran the sunday school/daycare that goes on during the service.
so today, leaving pittsburgh, i get to drive on i-81, never been on that road before. hopefully the weather will cooperate, and the truckers will be entertaining today....CB radio was one of the greatest purchases i ever made









This time of year I get hearing those church bells (Honda exhaust) and get eager or the Church of the Blessed Acceleration to open again for the season. Of course my Sunday go to meet'n car is laid up, so that's a bit of a probelm.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
This time of year I get hearing those church bells (Honda exhaust) and get eager or the Church of the Blessed Acceleration to open again for the season. Of course my Sunday go to meet'n car is laid up, so that's a bit of a probelm.









Church of Blessed Acceleration, eh? 
I actually teach some Self-Esteem classes at Our Lady of No Hope. We're in the basement, every Tuesday at 7pm. Doughnuts and coffee provided.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Church of Blessed Acceleration, eh? 
I actually teach some Self-Esteem classes at Our Lady of No Hope. We're in the basement, every Tuesday at 7pm. Doughnuts and coffee provided.









Shouldn't you be serving carrots and low fat dip so self esteem doesn't sink to a new low?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Shouldn't you be serving carrots ... 


Carrots? We need carrots.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
quick recap:
bum/crazyguy/assaulter: 'you gotta ask him what happened, he saw it all......'
NYPD: 'YOU NEED TO SHUT THE **** UP BEFORE I TAZER YOU'
bum" 'he started i......'
TAZER
bum down.

ROFL! Nice. Cops need to do that more often when people are giving them sh*t. Your phone doesnt take videos?








Brendan


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Shouldn't you be serving carrots and low fat dip so self esteem doesn't sink to a new low?









Ahh, but if I actually CURE their self esteem, what am I to do every Tuesday?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Ahh, but if I actually CURE their self esteem, what am I to do every Tuesday?

Start a weight watchers group for people who eat too many donughts.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
the Church of the Blessed Acceleration .









I prefer my church.
The Reformed Church of the Bacchian Redemption.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_I'm bouncing back and forth betwixt the Oscars and the 'Tex. Erin loves the fashion, and I'm mildly interested in the crop of movies this year. I *never* remember seeing as many Oscar nominated films as I did this year. 
And enjoying a Beer. Sly Fox Pikeland Pilsner. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sorry to be days late on this but I didn't see ONE of the nominated films. I didn't even turn it on and I usually do.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

ummmm CINCY! 2K8!!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_ummmm CINCY! 2K8!!









Back on topic maybe.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
ROFL! Nice. Cops need to do that more often when people are giving them sh*t. Your phone doesnt take videos?








Brendan

it does, but it all happened to quick i didnt even think of it. plus my phones videos at night are about as valuable as a radio program proving someone performed a record setting juggling feat
edit for ownage


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Back on topic maybe.

maybe on page 16 or so








Sorry... please.... back to what coffee you people are drinking, or what you had for supper last night, or when the last time you took a dump, or the 2000th hard-on you used up.
I'll catch up on it all in June


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
maybe on page 16 or so








Sorry... please.... back to what coffee you people are drinking, or what you had for supper last night, or when the last time you took a dump, or the 2000th hard-on you used up.
I'll catch up on it all in June










Quartermaine French roast.
Chicken quesadilla and fries.
this morning.
probably way back when I was 14 or something.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Start a weight watchers group for people who eat too many donughts.









You can never eat too many doughnuts. I recommend Krispy Kreme or Dunkin' Donuts.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Such a good company man!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

1st post since vortex was freaking out this morning/lunch time period


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Well, homeslice claims I did 2k worth of damage to hispontiac minivan - $500 for a new rear bumper, $500 to have it painted,and $900 for new back-up sensors








I pull the front of mine apart...
Broke one headlight. Bent the bumper rebar, which pushed the core support into the a/c condensor


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Back on topic maybe.

I've said it once and I'll say it again. Off topic is acutally _on topic_ for the Scirocco forum.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
maybe on page 16 or so








Sorry... please.... back to what coffee you people are drinking, or what you had for supper last night, or when the last time you took a dump, or the 2000th hard-on you used up.
I'll catch up on it all in June










La Colombe Corsica Blend
Broiled salmon with caper butter and snow peas
10:00 AM, like everyday
2,000? Must've been that attractive Moore College art student back in '96...what was her name?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Salmon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dang Joe, now I'm hungry.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I think you should drive it just like that Greg.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Well, homeslice claims I did 2k worth of damage to hispontiac minivan - $500 for a new rear bumper, $500 to have it painted,and $900 for new back-up sensors








I pull the front of mine apart...
Broke one headlight. Bent the bumper rebar, which pushed the core support into the a/c condensor


















I say part it out! j/k - Too bad for you. At least no one got hurt


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Since we are off topic.
I have never seen one close let alone HEARD one, but one of these was just here in orange:
in the rain. in the salt. in the NE during winter.... last thing I'd thought I'd see








one NASTY machine!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
I say part it out! 

The idea has ocured to me.... 
We'll see how much it'll cost to repair.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_Since we are off topic.
I have never seen one close let alone HEARD one, but one of these was just here in orange:
in the rain. in the salt. in the NE during winter.... last thing I'd thought I'd see








one NASTY machine!!


it's AWD and has AUDI parts in it so it should be ok


_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 4:46 PM 2-26-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_Since we are off topic.
I have never seen one close let alone HEARD one, but one of these was just here in orange:
in the rain. in the salt. in the NE during winter.... last thing I'd thought I'd see








one NASTY machine!!

those things run around NYC more often than i think they should for how many potholes. those, gallardos, bentley conti GTs, and maseratis are the most popular 'baller status' cars here


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
The idea has ocured to me.... 
We'll see how much it'll cost to repair.









that sucks greg, hopefully it can get repaired.







i second the idea to run it zombie style for a while


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Dude, Greg - if you can source all the parts, I'll help you put it all together.
Looks like you need a new round headlight radiator support (Get it from BFI or that kind o site)
New Grille
New headlights
New A/C condenser
possibly a new radiator
New bumper
New bumper cover
Paint to match it all up.
Hey, while we have the front off, let's put an ABA and a turbo in thar~!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Well, homeslice claims I did 2k worth of damage to hispontiac minivan - $500 for a new rear bumper, $500 to have it painted,and $900 for new back-up sensors








I pull the front of mine apart...
Broke one headlight. Bent the bumper rebar, which pushed the core support into the a/c condensor


















So is the term "hispontiac" politicaly correct in the US then?







And Greg, that is a bad owie, that sucks. Too bad my parts car is so far from you..


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Well, homeslice claims I did 2k worth of damage to hispontiac minivan - $500 for a new rear bumper, $500 to have it painted,and $900 for new back-up sensors








I pull the front of mine apart...
Broke one headlight. Bent the bumper rebar, which pushed the core support into the a/c condensor


















Ouch Greg...that looks pretty nasty. I'm sure it wouldn't be too bad to fix though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And I have to agree with Mikey Bee and say that you should drive it like that for a while


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Dude, Greg - if you can source all the parts, I'll help you put it all together.
Looks like you need a new round headlight radiator support (Get it from BFI or that kind o site)
New Grille
New headlights
New A/C condenser
possibly a new radiator
New bumper
New bumper cover
Paint to match it all up.
Hey, while we have the front off, let's put an ABA and a turbo in thar~!









It is a very doable repair. Mostly you need to replace bolt on parts.
Get it back nice and straight I'd say. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

A "Scirocco" cranskaft.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*











_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 7:37 PM 2-26-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









those RS4's look hawt....the paint, not so much


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

another project has been dropped in the mail on the way to me:
heated seats








i know, i know, all you guys are thinking 'best cincy mod ever, 100 degree weather, what more do i want than heated seats?' please, hold your jealousy


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

Here's what we do: Glue your windows shut. Wire the heated seats to the ignition. Make your heatercore stick on like Raul's did. Wire the fan on full blast.

Now, Drive to Cincy!
Muhahaahah!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Sounds about like my 16V, that is one hot car to drive (no hood vents)


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_Since we are off topic.
I have never seen one close let alone HEARD one, but one of these was just here in orange:
in the rain. in the salt. in the NE during winter.... last thing I'd thought I'd see








one NASTY machine!!

I've got to tell you, Bee...
If you think the Murcielago LP640 is NASTY...
The REVENTON edition is downright...
_*MURDEROUS!*_
















I mean, it's a deadly weapon...
when it's _parked!!!_
Now when it is moving...
I mean...









Unnnnnnnnnnnnngghh.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

They have a car inspired by the F-22, then they drive it in front of a TORNADO, a plane from 1979?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_They have a car inspired by the F-22, then they drive it in front of a TORNADO, a plane from 1979?

I know, isn't it _ironic,_ Tim?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Here's what we do: Glue your windows shut. Wire the heated seats to the ignition. Make your heatercore stick on like Raul's did. Wire the fan on full blast.

Now, Drive to Cincy!
Muhahaahah!

i cant glue the windows shut, i was planning on welding the doors shut and dukes of hazzarding my car















edit for own


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Looks like you need a new round headlight radiator support (Get it from BFI or that kind o site)
New Grille
New headlights
New A/C condenser
possibly a new radiator
New bumper
New bumper cover
Paint to match it all up.
thar~!









I'm hoping the core support isn't too badly mangled and can be bashed out with a deadblow hammer








I've got my old grill I was planning on switching back to...
Yep.. Def. gonna need an a/c condensor
Need a new bumper rebar.
Have a friend with a calypso mk2 gli who is converting from large to small bumps, so I may have a line on the bumper skin.
Have some feelers out for the replacement e-code.
I took the bumper bolts out and tried to remove the rebar this afternoon... and it wouldn't budge. I'm concerned that the frame horns are ufcked up too. Gonna run it past my favorite bosy shop tomorrow.
As for the turbo... I wasn't planning on an aba swap while I was in there!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
As for the turbo... I wasn't planning on an aba swap while I was in there! *but now that the Timob has endorsed it, I will be







*

greg, you fiend


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Well, I was intending to turbo the Jetta. I've been collecting parts for it. I have the turbo, the exhaust manifold, and a digi 1 swap for it.
Just hadn't planned on the aba part while I was in there


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Well, I was intending to turbo the Jetta. I've been collecting parts for it. I have the turbo, the exhaust manifold, and a digi 1 swap for it.
Just hadn't planned on the aba part while I was in there









oh, ok. i see. cheeky cheeky.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

All that fancy stuff, and there's a dirty stock head on it?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

my wheels should show up tomorrow..






















can't wait!!! Now all I need are relays and ALTERNATOR which should be here by MONDAY


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*

just spent 3 hours replacing a ground wire on my friend's 83 rabbit








but hey, at least it runs now... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*BEEP*
KAAAAAY-WYE-DOUBLE-U NEEEEWWWWS-RAD-I-O TEN SIX-TYYYYYYYYYYYY
All news, all the time. From Independence Mall, this is Newsradio KYW 1060 Philadelphia, a CBS Radio station, serving Pennsylvania, New Jersey, and Delaware.

Also: I'm Fred Sherrrrrrrrrrrrrman










_Modified by timbo2132 at 7:09 AM 2-27-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_*BEEP*
KAAAAAY-WYE-DOUBLE-U NEEEEWWWWS-RAD-I-O TEN SIX-TYYYYYYYYYYYY
All news, all the time. From Independence Mall, this is Newsradio KYW 1060 Philadelphia, a CBS Radio station, serving Pennsylvania, New Jersey, and Delaware.

Also: I'm Fred Sherrrrrrrrrrrrrman









_Modified by timbo2132 at 7:09 AM 2-27-2008_

What? It's too early for me......still sick, sick of being sick







(I'm NEVER sick, this is just not typical).


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_*BEEP*
KAAAAAY-WYE-DOUBLE-U NEEEEWWWWS-RAD-I-O TEN SIX-TYYYYYYYYYYYY
All news, all the time. From Independence Mall, this is Newsradio KYW 1060 Philadelphia, a CBS Radio station, serving Pennsylvania, New Jersey, and Delaware.

Also: I'm Fred Sherrrrrrrrrrrrrman









_Modified by timbo2132 at 7:09 AM 2-27-2008_


Damn strong coffee this morning Timbo?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
What? It's too early for me......still sick, sick of being sick







(I'm NEVER sick, this is just not typical). 

Find some Goldenseal, Astragulous, and olive-leaf supplement, also Oreganol- Laura and I both started taking these when we felt the "sickness" starting, and we were over it in two days.








Brendan


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
What? It's too early for me......still sick, sick of being sick








(I'm NEVER sick, this is just not typical). 

Me too. Been sick since Valentines day. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Me too. Been sick since Valentines day. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

ew. well, keep in mind alcohol kills bacteria and germs


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I got a prescription.
I need more cowbell.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Here you go.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
What? It's too early for me......still sick, sick of being sick







(I'm NEVER sick, this is just not typical). 

UNCLEAN! UNCLEAN! PLAGUE CARRIERS! UNCLEAN!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

well some a hole decided to switch lanes while I was in his blind spot














and this is the outcome.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

that sucks man.














try and fenagle some good body work/wheel work out of the deal with his insurance company.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

what a bitch. Is there any body damage, or is it all confined to the 16v kit?
Was your rear bumper always spaced away from the body like that?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_what a bitch. Is there any body damage, or is it all confined to the 16v kit?
Was your rear bumper always spaced away from the body like that?

it pulled the bumper cover off a bit, looks like the kit took the brunt of it, looks like just a slight scratch on the fender that might buff out.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
it pulled the bumper cover off a bit, looks like the kit took the brunt of it, looks like just a slight scratch on the fender that might buff out.

claim you need a new set of eurobumpers, get some with headlight sprayers, and trade me the front one


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
claim you need a new set of eurobumpers, get some with headlight sprayers, and trade me the front one
















just a set of eruo bums would probably be enough for the Insurance to total it


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
just a set of eruo bums would probably be enough for the Insurance to total it

true. true. hopefully thats not the case though


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Damn Roger, sorry to hear about that.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

What the hell is going on with you MD guys and your current propensity to meeting other drivers by trading paint?
My car is staying in the garage!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

was not my fault


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Roger how badly dinged up is the wheel? 
Did you get insurance info from the other guy?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

wheel looks ok seems just to be rubber on it.
yes Igot the info I will get an estimate tomorrow morning and see if I file a claim


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Damn! Sorry to hear, Roger.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

what did the other guys car look like?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_what did the other guys car look like?

dunno was too busy looking for the lock pin for the center cap


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*









Sorry, Roger.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Shoot, Jim beat me.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Shoot, Jim beat me up with a fishing rod and a drumstick.









how ya feelin' ....gooooooood?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
how ya feelin' ....gooooooood?

Nor really. I ate too much.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

wheels arrived!!!





























hubcentric rings are on the way.....









just waiting on alternator...























things to do:
Install Alternator (once it arrives)
Install Eurolamps
Install Relays (once they arrive)
Get Tires mounted and installed on car (waiting on rings and time to get them mounted)
lower more








still needs a thorough cleaning.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Nor really. I ate too much.









i didnt eat enough....stupid 'free' dinner at my school for being a history major....stand around and eat lukewarm thai food with no meat.
whats the point if theres no meat?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
whats the point if theres no meat?

*giggle* Tell me about it sister.....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
how ya feelin' ....gooooooood?


Feeeeeelin' goooood! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_whats the point if theres no meat?









"If you don't eat your meat, you can't have any pudding!! How can you have your wimping if you don't eat you're meat?"-Pink Floyd-Another Brick in the Wall


_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 8:03 PM 2-27-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Trying a beer tonight. I have to force myself to eat and have no desire to drink anything but water these days. WTF? I'd try the herbals, but want to be sure they'd play nice with the BP eh?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Cathy.... I really didn't follow that post.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

OKay. I feel like crap and am trying to drink a beer regardless. I probably won't finish it. I have no appetite, and would try the herbal supplements suggested by Brendan (one page back) but it may affect my blood pressure, which is medicated to perfection at the moment. (And I need it to stay there) Better? Just whining, ignore me.










_Modified by punchbug at 5:43 PM 2-27-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Oohh, I thought you were refering to herbal teas.
next time I leave the house I'll look for verminards supplements. Anything to get over all this.
So how ya feeling tonight?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_OKay. I feel like crap and am trying to drink a beer regardless. I probably won't finish it. I have no appetite, and would try the herbal supplements suggested by Brendan (one page back) but it may affect my blood pressure, which is medicated to perfection at the moment. (And I need it to stay there) Better? Just whining, ignore me.









_Modified by punchbug at 5:43 PM 2-27-2008_

drink that beer, get drunk off one cuz your sick, them make uninteligable posts because your drunk.
dont tell us how you are going to get drunk through an uniteligable post


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*

Gotcha. And Roger, I forgot my manners, that sucks. Stay safe out there peoples. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Man, I gotta do my taxes. I really don't feel like it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

This page has got a fever, and the only prescription is more Scirocco:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
drink that beer, get drunk off one cuz your sick, them make uninteligable posts because your drunk.
dont tell us how you are going to get drunk through an uniteligable post























ok. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_This page has got a fever, and the only prescription is more Scirocco:


HAHAHAHAHA! How big is that image? Ten minutes, I can see the roof. Some prescription, medical care sucks these days.


_Modified by punchbug at 6:06 PM 2-27-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

It's 800x500 Cathy, in other words, not that big.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_It's 800x500 Cathy, in other words, not that big.

















2077591 bytes
It's a small picture, but it's a huge file for dialup.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

It must be 300 percent density.







(<----guess the music related reference)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_It must be 300 percent density.







(<----guess the music related reference)


???


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

???









x2--chris are you smoking rocks again?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
x2--chris are you smoking rocks again?

You know it


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

???









300 Percent Density is the name of an album by Candiria


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Cathy, Did ya get my email I sent you?


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

haha, chris has a mac. but then again he likes KC, so I guess it rounds out.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (smithma7)*

I have a pc as well. I'm using the pc right now. I wanted a laptop for quite a while, and so I bought a MacBook a while back.
And I did get 2 more KC cd's today in the mail. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Repost from the list...
Boyd Leon Coddington (August 28, 1944 – February 27, 2008)[
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boyd_Coddington


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

So, I went over to mister bigtavo's place to pick up some euro headlights. I bought a whole mess of them he had. We were able to cobble together a few sets into some good headlights with un-broken adjusters.
They have the cool adjusting motors on em! - I don't see myself using them, but if anyone has a line on the switch or wiring, I'd buy it from you!
I also have a two position european foglight switch for Jeff.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

just got be from being in the Scirocco for 1.5 hours and no posts for 3 hours
















... sleeping or what ?


_Modified by 53BGTX at 2:17 AM 2-28-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Cathy, Did ya get my email I sent you?

Ummm, where did you send it? (didja use my gmail? that's the good one) I don't see it......and I like mail too


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ and would try the herbal supplements suggested by Brendan (one page back) but it may affect my blood pressure, which is medicated to perfection at the moment. 

Should be blood-pressure safe but I'll have Laura check her book. She's pretty well versed in Chinese medicine and herbal remedy's.
All else fails, drink some of this:








Can be found in any grocery store, tastes great, and soothes the symptoms without drug use.
Get well, people!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brendan


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

So Cath, how'd the beer go down last night?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Ummm, where did you send it? (didja use my gmail? that's the good one) I don't see it......and I like mail too









Hmm. I don't have your gmail address. So I IM'd it to ya.

Owned and all that


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

getting real low on the first page


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_getting real low on the first page

Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

its what im here for. no car to work on, no class to be at now, so i whore it up on here


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
its what im here for. no car to work on, no class to be at now, so i whore it up on here









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roccgirl (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*

OK, so I finally decided to join Vortex. Some of you (Cincy-goers and listers) know me (Lexan with the non-running '82 8V that has the red plaid interior).
So, plans for serious wrenching this weekend. I REALLY want to get this car Cincy this year. The calvary is flying in tomorrow, and staying for the weekend. Lots to accomplish, and few days with help from someone who knows what they are doing.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Welcome Lexann.







So, have you caught up on 2301 pages of (non) Cincy nonsense?


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (roccgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roccgirl* »_OK, so I finally decided to join Vortex. Some of you (Cincy-goers and listers) know me (Lexan with the non-running '82 8V that has the red plaid interior).

Yay, Lex*an*! Welcome. So, who's coming down? Is it Daun and company? In any case, that's super cool.
Did ya refinsh those wolfie wheels you bought from me yet?


----------



## roccgirl (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (sciroccojim)*

I will never be able to catch up on all the nonsense here, since it is never ending







Just peeking around, seeing what everyone is up to...
Haven't done anything with the wheels yet. They are a project for when the car runs. Plus, I was considering refinishing them the same color, or containing the same color, as the car will hopefully be, one day.
The calvary is Snow. I know, one-man-show. And, after I get home from work, one-man-show plus one chica to hand beer and tools, hehe...
I will keep you guys posted (of course the list gets posted to first).


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (roccgirl)*

Welcome, Lexan! Glad to see you on the 'Tex. Definitely want to see you in Cincy with a NON-KIA!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (scirocco*joe)*

what is this alleged "list" and do you have to be voted in or something?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_what is this alleged "list" and do you have to be voted in or something?

It's a select club. You need an invitation I think.








Do you want in?


----------



## roccgirl (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mtl-Marc)*

Ohhhh, that is good. I am part of the list and not Mr. Lee?







BTW, your ride is part of the inspiration for my ride!
And it was only 1 year in a Kia (and if I have to ride in a Kia, the R32 is my Kia of choice)! Remember, 2006 I drove up in a MKI for Daun, and left in the Diesel MkII.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (roccgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roccgirl* »_And it was only 1 year in a Kia (and if I have to ride in a Kia, the R32 is my Kia of choice)! Remember, 2006 I drove up in a MKI for Daun, and left in the Diesel MkII.

Where you had to sit in the backseat, IIRC.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (roccgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roccgirl* »_Ohhhh, that is good. I am part of the list and not Mr. Lee?







BTW, your ride is part of the inspiration for my ride!


kickass!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*

http://www.scirocco.org
Click on the mailbox to join the EMAIL REVOLUTION of SCIROCCO-L.
WOOOOOHOOOOOO!!
_All the cool kids are doing it..._


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (roccgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roccgirl* »_Ohhhh, that is good. I am part of the list and not Mr. Lee? 







BTW, your ride is part of the inspiration for my ride!


Mr Lee was at Cincy last year with on _bitchin_ ride. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_http://www.scirocco.org
Click on the mailbox to join the EMAIL REVOLUTION of SCIROCCO-L.
WOOOOOHOOOOOO!!
_All the cool kids are doing it..._


It has been pretty quiet lately.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I *want*
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...06696


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I *want*
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...06696

I saw one of those in the mall parking lot a couple of weeks ago. It was red.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Oh, and I thought I'd mention that I *almost* bought a W12 motor on eBay today, but I was at work and couldn't check up on it so I got outbid.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Saw this last night


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey guys...Nataku and I may not make it to Cincy...we're starting to knuckle down and look for a place to live for when we're married, so I don't really know. I REALLY want to go to Cincy, but if it's going to require the amount of money to fix it up (and make it perfect, as Nataku says) and just drive there, that's not going to work very well with us financially








Let's keep our fingers crossed though...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Konomi)*








That is all.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Hmm. I don't have your gmail address. So I IM'd it to ya.

Owned and all that









Sent it back, 'k?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Hey guys...Nataku and I may not make it to Cincy...
Let's keep our fingers crossed though...

Fingers crossed. Come in the Saab if you have to. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (roccgirl)*

Welcome Lexan! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hope the Scirocco will be running soon!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Will I still get a ducky if we have to come in the Saab? Or my CR-V? If anything else, your epic martini-making skills and giving of the rubber duckies has me totally wanting to come.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Konomi)*

Scirocco>Saab>CR-V>actual Kia.
Them's the rules.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Konomi)*

(Forgot to hit Quote, it was about the coolness of the gregster being reason to come to Cincy, which is clearly IS)
And the people, don't forget that. AND the green MkIs, you know you wanna see green MkIs.....










_Modified by punchbug at 5:31 PM 2-28-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Muahhaha! I installed my new microwave today. WAY better. Big upgrade over the $90 on the counter no-name one I had.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_AND the green MkIs, you know you wanna see green MkIs.....







_Modified by punchbug at 5:31 PM 2-28-2008_

Well if we DO go IN my Scirocco, then you will see one more Colobri (sp?) Green Mk1. Woot.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Lookin' good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (roccgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roccgirl* »_I will never be able to catch up on all the nonsense here, since it is never ending







Just peeking around, seeing what everyone is up to...

I will keep you guys posted (of course the list gets posted to first).

Hey Lexan, welcome!! HOW MANY TIMES do I have to tell you? We are not guys, WE ARE HOT CHICKS!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Well if we DO go IN my Scirocco, then you will see one more Colobri (sp?) Green Mk1. Woot.









Well, fingers crossed that you can make it, and that you are not in a Kia. If you are, bring TONS of pictures of that baby eh? 
This colour is THE best http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Hey Lexan, welcome!! HOW MANY TIMES do I have to tell you? We are not guys, WE ARE HOT CHICKS!









I may as well throw myself into this thread on a topic I can agree with 100&!!








Was told I must post picture......








Sassy is ready to go Bye-Bye (mom! let's go to Cincy!) 


_Modified by jedilynne at 7:16 PM 2-28-2008_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (jedilynne)*

Not bad, 12 posts and already ownage!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (crazyaboutrocs)*

I just IM'd her about Page Ownage Etiquette.







A pic should show up momentarily.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (roccgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roccgirl* »_OK, so I finally decided to join Vortex. Some of you (Cincy-goers and listers) know me (Lexan with the non-running '82 8V that has the red plaid interior).

Wooo hooo!! Lexan is here too!
Looking forward to a post this weekend that you have a running '82 Scirocco.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I REALLY want to go to Cincy, but if it's going to require the amount of money to fix it up (and make it perfect, as Nataku says) and just drive there, that's not going to work very well with us financially








Let's keep our fingers crossed though...

Fingers crossed. And the car doesn't have to be perfect. Far from it isi fine. As long as you're reasonably sure it will make the trip, then drive it.
Regardless, hope to see you two here this spring.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Top ten post whores....
User Posts 
frd206 962 
Mtl-Marc 829 
G-rocco 681 
mr lee 568 
timbo2132 514 
Chris16vRocco 502 
16VScirrocco88 458 
punchbug 424 
MK1roccin77 383 
bigtavo 376


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Top ten post whores....
User Posts 
frd206 962 
Mtl-Marc 829 
G-rocco 681 
mr lee 568 
timbo2132 514 
Chris16vRocco 502 
16VScirrocco88 458 
punchbug 424 
MK1roccin77 383 
bigtavo 376 



insane


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_

insane










Yeah, Fraser is going nuts.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_

insane









You have 214 posts yourself, mister


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Morio)*

So I did a little OJT today for my new part-time gig. I'm to be a "Supervisor of Flying" for the Aero Club at Wright-Patt Air Force Base. The title sounds much bigger than the job really is, the pay isn't much either, but the benefits are pretty cool. Examples:
-Working with airplanes / pilots.
-Rumour has it I will be able to set up to *fly* to work. On-base.
-The director of the Aero Club owns / drives this:








-One of the flight instructors is Colin / aka 78mk1 on here. (Mmmm, 1.8t Mk 1 goodness!)
-The parts guy has a slammed A4 Jetta, and an '84 GTI.
Should prove to be an interesting job.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Trying to catch up with the bigtavo here. 11th place just don't cut it. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Posting...
It ain't easy.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Trrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrbo.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Cheers, indeed!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (jedilynne)*

My ass. I mean, my car's ass.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (jedilynne)*

And again.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (jedilynne)*

WHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOAAARRRRRRNNNNNNGGGGGGHHHH.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (jedilynne)*

The Peeps.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (jedilynne)*

Mk1s waiting......silently........for the kill.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (jedilynne)*

The West Coast/Midwest Caravan 2007. Tremble at their numbers.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (jedilynne)*

_PSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHFFFFFFFFFFTT!_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (jedilynne)*

What a piece of ****.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (jedilynne)*

The afterparty.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (jedilynne)*

Look at the big welcome you get.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (scirocco*joe)*

Mike Smith is all like, _"Do you know this thing has a turbo?!?"_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (jedilynne)*

Shameless self promotion.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (jedilynne)*

_"Blame Canada..."_
For the Scirocco addiction, of course! What song did you _think _I was singing?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (jedilynne)*

Indeed it is, Greg, indeed it is.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (jedilynne)*

This is the other thing we do.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (jedilynne)*

The view from above.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (scirocco*joe)*

Now that I know the fellow, I'm not at all suprised that bigtavo is the last person standing









_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_The afterparty.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (jedilynne)*

The man who almost ate my muffler...Marc.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (jedilynne)*

Bag o' Chex? 
No, no, it's supposed to be a bag of chips! Get it right!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (jedilynne)*









Scirocco GT*D*


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (jedilynne)*

Ballin'


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (jedilynne)*

Proper maintenance is required for this trip.








OWN THIS!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (scirocco*joe)*

Like this transmission, I am spent.








G'night, folks!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (scirocco*joe)*

so, joe, did you just have your own page?


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Mk1s waiting......silently........for the kill.









just look at those cold a$$ stares.


_Modified by matt.e. at 1:04 AM 2-29-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_so, joe, did you just have your own page?









Looking forward to seing you Joe.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
I may as well throw myself into this thread on a topic I can agree with 100&!!








Was told I must post picture......








Sassy is ready to go Bye-Bye (mom! let's go to Cincy!) 

_Modified by jedilynne at 7:16 PM 2-28-2008_

Hey Lynne, congrats on the new baby (is it T red?) and moar pictures puleeese. Need to see new car.......need to see new car NOW!!!!!! And welcome to the insanity, you'll fit right in here. (keep the MkIV rocco (bug) thing on the down low,







we're silently building numbers for a claim on the non-Kia side of the driveway







.....muahahaha)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Shameless self promotion.









Wow joe, what an effort, SO well done!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And it's nice to see your pretty car for once not from the aft, you know? She has a pretty ass and all, but some modesty is always good for a lady. And you look like you're having a terrible time in that picture. I gotta get my car put back together.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_So I did a little OJT today for my new part-time gig. I'm to be a "Supervisor of Flying" for the Aero Club at Wright-Patt Air Force Base. The title sounds much bigger than the job really is, the pay isn't much either, but the benefits are pretty cool. Examples:
-Working with airplanes / pilots.
-Rumour has it I will be able to set up to *fly* to work. On-base.
-The director of the Aero Club owns / drives this:








-One of the flight instructors is Colin / aka 78mk1 on here. (Mmmm, 1.8t Mk 1 goodness!)
-The parts guy has a slammed A4 Jetta, and an '84 GTI.
Should prove to be an interesting job.










Congrats on the new job Daun, hope it works out well. Planes plus VW content, sounds like a great fit to me. And did I mention what a pretty clear day it was here yesterday?







I'll have to send you a picture or two. SO nice to see the sun







even if it was minus friggin freezing. Grumpy diesel with no pan heater, she started fine, but she was feeling a bit "thick". No Scirocco news. I'll likely order some more tranny crap today though.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Congrats on the new job Daun, hope it works out well. Planes plus VW content, sounds like a great fit to me.

Thanks!









_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And did I mention what a pretty clear day it was here yesterday?







I'll have to send you a picture or two.

Muhahahaha. I bet I can guess the subject of said pictures. Lookin' forward to seein' 'em and I'm guessing you had a good time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I spent my morning yesterday flying more kids from the school program, and it looks like there will be another round for a good chunk of the day Saturday.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_So I did a little OJT today for my new part-time gig. I'm to be a "Supervisor of Flying" for the Aero Club at Wright-Patt Air Force Base. The title sounds much bigger than the job really is, the pay isn't much either, but the benefits are pretty cool. Examples:
-Working with airplanes / pilots.
-Rumour has it I will be able to set up to *fly* to work. On-base.
Should prove to be an interesting job.










Nice Daun! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Good morning.
That's pretty much it not much to say lately.


_Modified by tmechanic at 8:13 AM 2-29-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Coffee's-a-brewin'


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Nice post-whore run last night Joe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Daun, so will flying to work entail the same sort of problems as driving? Like a morning rushhour at the tower, or yeilding to other planes on the taxiway?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Nice post-whore run last night Joe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


He still didn't catch up to bigtavo though!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Daun, so will flying to work entail the same sort of problems as driving? Like a morning rushhour at the tower, or yeilding to other planes on the taxiway?









Neither should be much of a problem as most times I'm scheduled (at least for March) are off-rush-hour times.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
He still didn't catch up to bigtavo though!









Just like when we is drivin' together....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Well I haven't done this much. . . 
Good Morning Folks


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Well I haven't done this much. . . 
Good Morning Folks









You haven't done much to get that red headed bastard back on the road either...








I refuse to cruise if she's not in front of me


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Rev. Longride)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rev. Longride* »_
You haven't done much to get that red headed bastard back on the road either...








I refuse to cruise if she's not in front of me









Oh Snap







Don't worry Mike it all takes time and planning








She will be infront of you for sure.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Neither should be much of a problem as most times I'm scheduled (at least for March) are off-rush-hour times.

OH and I forgot to add one other thing that Cathy will appreciate.
We're located in building 1*53*.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*








Oh could it be... Am I making a run for it..
User Posts 
frd206 963 
Mtl-Marc 832 
G-rocco 686 
mr lee 568 
timbo2132 515 
Chris16vRocco 502 
16VScirrocco88 458 
punchbug 427 
MK1roccin77 383 
bigtavo 377 
scirocco*joe 356 
vwdaun 222 
tmechanic 217 
Morio 214 
Iroczgirl 168 
cholland_ 114 
Michael Bee 99 
xavsbud 89 
Sciroccoracer7 82 
Rocco_julie 77 
Rocco_crossing 73 
53BGTX 70 
Neptuno 61 
crazyaboutrocs 55 
LastMartian 51 
badpenny 51 
Lord_Verminaard 48 
type53b_gtd 37 
sciroccojim 35 
Scirocko 18 
loud wagen 16 
VWTattoo 16 
Sciroccomann 16 
J. Daniel 16 
eurocco 15 
SP Scirocco 15 
All_for_Aria 14 
TooRoundTDI 14 
weeblebiker 13 
saddest6day66 11 
digga_b 11 
Booha1 11 
upoo2 9 
OSLer 9 
smithma7 8 
vwnuts57 8 
85roccoZ400 8


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Well I haven't done this much. . . 
Good Morning Folks









Well it's about TIME you got to the party. You have 233 pages to catch up on. Let us know when you're finished. There will be a quiz.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_It's time for Timbo's page seven predictions!!
<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
So - in *THREE* full days, we have 216 (old thread had 218 in Four days) posts, and 1756 views.
That's an average of about 72 (old thread was 55) posts a day and about 585 views.
We have 183 (old thread had 133) days left until cincy. That means that at the current posting rate, there will be *13,176 posts* (Old thread prediction was 7,535 posts), (that's about *377 pages* (old thread prediction was 218 pages - it's at 7 right now) and 107,055 views (Old thread prediction was 76,720 views.
The old thread is actually at 184 Pages, and 6424 posts!
<IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/biggrinsanta.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/biggrinsanta.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/biggrinsanta.gif" BORDER="0"> 


Quoted from page 7


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well it's about TIME you got to the party. You have 233 pages to catch up on. Let us know when you're finished. There will be a quiz.









How says I haven't been reading it here and there. . . Just not posting








I'm sure there is some pictures of Scirocco, (driving, parking lot picture, driveway pictures) Then I am sure there is some Quack post in there... to go with everyone's rubber duckies...







did I leave anything out? Maybe just the whole I can't wait for 2008. . .


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Your prodictions is going out the window Timbo








Sorry to say it










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 7:27 AM 2-29-2008_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I'm hoping a few pictures like this will be taken this year


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*








* scirocco*joe* 26 post last night with only one interruption.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Posting...









I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Nate's car... The ride in it at Cincy was awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_some new parts have arrived for the rocc
some leather goods from redline










I likely... Where did you get those from? Actually made for a Scirocco?


_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 7:41 AM 2-29-2008_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







* scirocco*joe* 26 post last night _*with only one interruption*._


How long? Time for #1 or long enough for #2.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
OH and I forgot to add one other thing that Cathy will appreciate.
We're located in building 1*53*.









Got this off of ebay yesterday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
How long? Time for #1 or long enough for #2.








My guess #1. . . or maybe the fluid protection software..


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

http://www.redlinegoods.com/


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Got this off of ebay yesterday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









And where are you going to put that Marc? 
Because I don't see where you would put it on your Scirocco











_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 7:48 AM 2-29-2008_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_http://www.redlinegoods.com/

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Going to go check that out. . . 
Even though I have a sweet shift knob and boot... Just need to find a straight shifter lever..


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Going to go check that out. . . 
Even though I have a sweet shift knob and boot... Just need to find a straight shifter lever..

I got my shift boot and e-brake boot from there. Good quality stuff.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I can't wait for feburary to be over. $1700 repair estimate on my car http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Jeff
Now if I can find the seats I want









_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I can't wait for feburary to be over. $1700 repair estimate on my car http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif is right.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

53 written in hexadecimal is 35, that is, the same characters used in the decimal representation, but reversed
53 is the atomic number of iodine. 
53 is the code for international direct dial phone calls to Cuba 
53 is the racing number of Herbie


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_53 written in hexadecimal is 35, that is, the same characters used in the decimal representation, but reversed
53 is the atomic number of iodine. 
53 is the code for international direct dial phone calls to Cuba 
53 is the racing number of Herbie









53 is the number of post I will have in this thread at the end of my work day 


_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 8:02 AM 2-29-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_








53 is the number of post I will have in this thread at the end of my work day 


You have 19 now


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
You have 19 now









Yup and only 3 hours of work left


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Jeff
Now if I can find the seats I want








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif is right.


How about a set of bitchin' white recaros?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
How about a set of bitchin' white recaros?









For rear For rear??? Oh I love your seat


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
How about a set of bitchin' white recaros?


Are bitchin' recaros like a bitchin Camaro?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
For rear For rear??? Oh I love your seat









I have seat covers that match the fronts for the rears. They are for a 60/40 split.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Are bitchin' recaros like a bitchin Camaro?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
And where are you going to put that Marc? 
Because I don't see where you would put it on your Scirocco












In my garage of course. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
I have seat covers that match the fronts for the rears. They are for a 60/40 split.

Rear seats are overrated








Oh Man. . . why didn't I take a closer look at there at the breakfast


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_









BITCHIN CAMARO, BITCHIN CAMARO
I ran over my neighbors
BITCHIN CAMARAO, BITCHIN CAMARO
Now it's in all the papers.
My folks bought me a BITCHIN CAMARO with no insurance to match;
So if you happen to run me down, please don't leave a scratch.
I ran over some old lady one night at the county fair;
And I didn't get arrested, because my dad's the mayor.
BITCHIN CAMARO, BITCHIN CAMARO
Doughnuts on your lawn
BITCHIN CAMARO, BITCHIN CAMARO
Tony Orlando and Dawn
When I drive past the kids, they all spit and cuss,
Because I've got a BITCHIN CAMARO and they have to ride the bus.
So you'd better get out of my way, when I run through your yard;
Because I've got a BITCHIN CAMARO;
And an Exxon credit card.
BITCHIN CAMARO, BITCHIN CAMARO
Hey, man where ya headed?
BITCHIN CAMARO, BITCHIN CAMARO
I drive on unleaded.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif kind of figured that


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Greg that still doesn't change anything


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif kind of figured that










Or I could always rivet it to my hood, à la NYC cab fashion.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I can't wait for feburary to be over. $1700 repair estimate on my car http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









Shoot.
Too bad you are far from me, or we could fix it in my garage for a few bucks.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Or I could always rivet it to my hood, à la NYC cab fashion.









rivets http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
BITCHIN CAMARO, BITCHIN CAMARO
I ran over my neighbors
BITCHIN CAMARAO, BITCHIN CAMARO
Now it's in all the papers.
My folks bought me a BITCHIN CAMARO with no insurance to match;
So if you happen to run me down, please don't leave a scratch.
I ran over some old lady one night at the county fair;
And I didn't get arrested, because my dad's the mayor.
BITCHIN CAMARO, BITCHIN CAMARO
Doughnuts on your lawn
BITCHIN CAMARO, BITCHIN CAMARO
Tony Orlando and Dawn
When I drive past the kids, they all spit and cuss,
Because I've got a BITCHIN CAMARO and they have to ride the bus.
So you'd better get out of my way, when I run through your yard;
Because I've got a BITCHIN CAMARO;
And an Exxon credit card.
BITCHIN CAMARO, BITCHIN CAMARO
Hey, man where ya headed?
BITCHIN CAMARO, BITCHIN CAMARO
I drive on unleaded. 


They drove it back from the Bahama's. Really? No the Bahamas are islands.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Or I could always rivet it to my hood, à la NYC cab fashion.









Oh I am liking that idea








Get two more for the doors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Yeah!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

*bigtavo*
But seriously. . . I will be shooting you over a PM momentarily http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Oh I am liking that idea








Get two more for the doors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Yeah!



http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Oh How it would be funny to get one of those Taxi Licensed for Carl http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 8:39 AM 2-29-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

You should start quoting and replying to posts out of context burried deep in the thread from months ago!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

Oh you mean like this. . . 

_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_Since I mentioned that he wasn't really involved yet, I went to see where the post count is at:
Top 10 (I put the top 11 names, can't leave out our host):
User Posts 
frd206 56 
G-rocco 31 
mr lee 29 
scirocco*joe 28 
Mtl-Marc 27 
xavsbud 22 
timbo2132 22 
MK1roccin77 22 
Morio 22 
Rocco_julie 17 
vwdaun 17 

and *way* down the list I found this...
85roccoZ400 4 





























Dave


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Shoot.
Too bad you are far from me, or we could fix it in my garage for a few bucks.

Shoot is right. If I could get the hood to latch, I'd drive it up there. Sounds like a fun weekend. We could go to all my favorite Montreal hangouts...
Pub Latin Quarter
Maestro SVP
Schwartzes.....
And then Greggie will relax with a nice glass of Absinthe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mtl-Marc)*

Yeah I know. . . These are from Page 18. . . 

_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

























That is simply amazing..
So much detail http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









Did you take this picture . . . Because it a great shot



_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 8:57 AM 2-29-2008_


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Shoot.
Too bad you are far from me, or we could fix it in my garage for a few bucks.

I just sent Greg an email suggesting the same thing at my place.
I only live like 20 miles away so he won't look silly too long with his hood tied down with a rope.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Scirocco guys stick together. . . Even to fix an A2


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

And then there was


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Scirocco guys stick together. . . Even to fix an A2










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Looks like next week begins a parts ordering flurry.
A bumper assembly from NGP is $150; the shop wanted 368








and so-on and so-forth.
Feeling slightly more optimistic now


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Feeling slightly more optimistic now 

Yes I would feel the same too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Or I could always rivet it to my hood, à la NYC cab fashion.









do it...that means the Scirocco comission approved you








owned\










_Modified by frd206 at 12:28 PM 2-29-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Looks like next week begins a parts ordering flurry.
A bumper assembly from NGP is $150; the shop wanted 368








and so-on and so-forth.
Feeling slightly more optimistic now 

good luck greg. if i had and mk2 parts i throw em your way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Just like when we is drivin' together *in a straight line. But I can't catch Joe in the corners because I don't have a Peloquin Limited Slip Diff like he does....*









Aaaaaaaaaaaand, fixed.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Yeah, but Raulito has a quaife and a 2H transmission in his 16vT now, so NOBODY can mess with THAT!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Yeah, but Raulito has a quaife and a 2H transmission in his 16vT now, so NOBODY can mess with THAT!









Are you sure about that Timbo


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Yeah, but Raulito has a quaife and a 2H transmission in his 16vT now, so NOBODY can mess with THAT!









I ain't beatin' Raulito.
I'm just planning to lay the _SMACKDOWN _on Jeff.








I know what battles to fight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(You know - the ones I plan on *WINNING*!)


_Modified by scirocco*joe at 12:52 PM 2-29-2008_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Are you sure about that Timbo









Ooooooooooohhh, I see...
8VT vs. 16VT
Drag strip at Cincy...._BE THERE!!!_
Not that I condone any street raching. I mean at the actual Drag Strip.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

_23 posts till I win._


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Scirocco guys stick together. . . Even to fix an A2











I actually was thinking of parting the A2.








Just kidding. Greg is welcome to fix his A2 up here,


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Ooooooooooohhh, I see...
8VT vs. 16VT
Drag strip at Cincy...._BE THERE!!!_
Not that I condone any street raching. I mean at the actual Drag Strip.









Drag strip







Air port runway. . .








(Spare oil pan in hatch this year)


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Clamoring over the early Mk1








_22 till I win._


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Oh I want one








Hoping to get one soon. . . Nikon D40X


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Get a Canon Rebel XTi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Miles of smiles...








_21 left_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Greg's pigeon impression.








_20 is less than 21._


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Get a Canon Rebel XTi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

It just doesn't feel right in my hand


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Slow and low early mk2.








_19 and feelin' fine._


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Cocaine, I mean, Champagne....








_18 and life to go._


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

RELAYS!








_17 is not just a number._


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Rodolfo!








_16 or now._


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*









_15? Ok._


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Hows the 40 second flood protection treating you Joe


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Hows the 40 second flood protection treating you Joe









It usually takes that long to locate the next picture. See, I like POST WHORING with SUBSTANCE.








SUGAR DADDY:








_14 left in the bucket_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

1.8T POWAH.








_13 is my lucky number._


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*









_12 12 12 12 12_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_











FYI, I have a Nikon 24-120mm VR lense for sale. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Man, no one else around?








_11 left._


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

If we interrupt your string of posts, does it mess up the counting?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Damnit I need the Camera first... I wish I had the money for both... 
Scirocco > D40X


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_If we interrupt your string of posts, does it mess up the counting?

Naw, I can calculate. Remember, I _am_ an accountant!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Man, no one else around?


just watching you do your thing


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Nope he just keeps repeating the next number... 
_10, 10, 10, 10 _


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Damnit I need the Camera first... I wish I had the money for both... 
Scirocco > D40X










I could get you a good price my friend.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

On both? 

I got a friend who can get me the D40X for like $499 with the standard lens. . .
What are you work with


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_If we interrupt your string of posts, does it mess up the counting?

up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

And Damnit last three times I miss ownage by one post


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_On both? 

I got a friend who can get me the D40X for like $499 with the standard lens. . .
What are you work with










IM sent


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*








Stupid work... IM take so long to pop up. . . Then they don't load


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_And Damnit last three times I miss ownage by one post









I was the lucky one this time.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

What happened to Joe







Did he break his keyboard


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_What happened to Joe







Did he break his keyboard









His IT department banned the vortex when they saw the massive traffic spike that Joe created.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Maybe smoked his hard drive


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_What happened to Joe







Did he break his keyboard










Don't you have an extra keyboard you could send his way?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I keep my trophies


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

aw man, i wanted to see him own a whole page with his final 10 _before_ i went to work. ten minutes and counting...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (matt.e.)*

I think you are out of luck


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

one can always dream.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (matt.e.)*

The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread 
» Topic Participation
8272 posts exist in this topic.
Contributors are ranked most active first. » Close Window
User Posts 
frd206 965 
Mtl-Marc 844 
G-rocco 694 
mr lee 568 
timbo2132 520 
Chris16vRocco 502 
16VScirrocco88 460 
punchbug 427 
MK1roccin77 383 
bigtavo 382 
scirocco*joe 373 
vwdaun 224 
tmechanic 217 
Morio 214 
Iroczgirl 168 
cholland_ 114 
Michael Bee 99 
xavsbud 89 
Sciroccoracer7 82 
Rocco_julie 77 
Rocco_crossing 73 
53BGTX 70 
Neptuno 61 
crazyaboutrocs 55 
badpenny 51 
LastMartian 51 
*85roccoZ400 50*
And it looks like I might just do it... Only 20 minutes left

_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_








53 is the number of post I will have in this thread at the end of my work day 






_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 10:39 AM 2-29-2008_


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ 
*85roccoZ400 50*
And it looks like I might just do it... Only 20 minutes left



get crackin'


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (matt.e.)*

No worries man.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

On a serious note.
_*Are you Jim, Timbo doing lanyard again this year?*_
Or did I miss that in one of the first 230 something pages


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_On a serious note.
_*Are you Jim, Timbo doing lanyard again this year?*_
Or did I miss that in one of the first 230 something pages











Yeah you missed the info. Go back and read it again.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

*85roccoZ400 53*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Congrats on that Brian, but you'll never catch Fraser.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Being back at work after a month of Caribbean island/Pacific ocean/Disneyland really sucks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








Wait till I post a picture of all the parts I brought back from California though... I had to buy a second suitcase down there


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Congrats on that Brian, but you'll never catch Fraser.









Who says








You are talking to the post whore!


_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 11:02 AM 2-29-2008_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
You are talking to a post whore!

only 54 posts in this thread Brian.... you have ALOT of catching up to do.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
only 54 posts in this thread Brian.... you have ALOT of catching up to do. 

Got to start somewhere








Just think 5 hours ago I was only at 8 post


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Got to start somewhere








Just think 5 hours ago I was only at 8 post

it goes quick, look at me


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
it goes quick, look at me


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Holy crap, used my whole lunch time to catch up on this thread!








Fridays aren't good for me in regards to Vortex time.








Brendan


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Well I guess this thread has been caffinated!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

I think I slept a little too long. Now I don't feel very awake.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I think I slept a little too long. Now I don't feel very awake.

Not the case with this thread all of a sudden. This thing is *WIDE AWAKE!*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Wait till I post a picture of all the parts I brought back from California though... I had to buy a second suitcase down there










Yeah. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Post them up buddy.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Yeah I've been watching this forum produce no pages and I need to step in and bring it back to life.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Rodolfo!!









_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_RELAYS!








_17 is not just a number._


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

You have definitely kicked it in the ass!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_You have definitely kicked it in the ass!








someone needed too


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*









Owned!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Damnit there it is again. . . Last post before new page


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

MKI ==========>^^









MKII ==========>^^


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









perfect ghia IMHkiadrivingO


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

_He's kicking ass and taking names in this latest action thriller. You bought the whole seat, but you'll only need the edge. This summer, Brian Spinney is...........Cincy Thread Hero!!!! Rated NC17 for gratuitous violence and gore, strong sexuality, and some heavy alcohol abuse._


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Rolling Shoots


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »__He's kicking ass and taking names in this latest action thriller. You bought the whole seat, but you'll only need the edge. This summer, Brian Spinney is...........Cincy Thread Hero!!!! Rated NC17 for gratuitous violence and gore, strong sexuality, and some heavy alcohol abuse._

Umm yeah or something like that


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »__. This summer, Brian Spinney is...........Cincy Thread Hero!!!! and some heavy alcohol abuse._

I don't think he drinks. Leave the alcohol abuse to me, I'll treat it like a read-headed step child.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I don't think he drinks. Leave the alcohol abuse to me, I'll treat it like a read-headed step child.

I don't really drink.. but there is always the time to start... joking.. 
You will see me rockin a 6 pack of blue mood from time to time, but not like I am drink them all in one night


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Yeah. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Post them up buddy.










First I have to get home from stupid work and all the crap that piled up while I was gone.
_Hey, who wants to get me a new job?







_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Rolling Shoots










Joe is the man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Yeah always so happy!








Gas Stops


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Annie, put that dog in the backyard and go fix uncle Greg a drink!








Well, she's red-headed at least.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

And Joe get those wheels on son!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Annie, put that dog in the backyard and go fix uncle Greg a drink!








Well, she's red-headed at least.

Don't ever! Ever! EVAR! post this picture again! I may need a bottle of Benadryl to sleep through the night.







That is the scariest picture I have ever seen.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Don't ever! Ever! EVAR! post this picture again! I may need a bottle of Benadryl to sleep through the night.







That is the scariest picture I have ever seen.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

You missed mr lee's typo that created The Timob!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Don't ever! Ever! EVAR! post this picture again! I may need a bottle of Benadryl to sleep through the night.







That is the scariest picture I have ever seen.









Don't even get me started on the girl!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Nope







saw that. . .
I was always lurking. . . Just not posting







Didn't want to get everyone hopes up and then be disappointed if it doesn't happen.



_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 3:37 PM 2-29-2008_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

That also goes for me


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Just make sure your car is more than just a lawn ornament this time Brian.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Okay. . . 
Nope it should be there cutting the grass


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Bored at work, thought I'd jump in and say hello, try to own another page by pure accident. 
Besides, the thread had fallen down 1/4 of the way down and page and that just can't happen!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_Bored at work, thought I'd jump in and say hello, try to own another page by pure accident. 
Besides, the thread had fallen down 1/4 of the way down and page and that just can't happen!


You already have this down pat!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

It's not that hard really. Been a lurker for awhile and Daun's been keeping me up to date with stuff long before I joined the forum.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

Some of us actually have to work while we are at work.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Some of us actually have to work while we are at work.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Well "I" don't, but some of the people here do.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

BRIAN!!!!! Whores all beware, he's back!!! How in the hell are ya????


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
OH and I forgot to add one other thing that Cathy will appreciate.
We're located in building 1*53*.










LOL, that number just never eases up eh?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
How about a set of bitchin' white recaros?









Those are the most bitching seats for that car, absolutely perfect. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Some of us actually have to work while we are at work.

work at work is overrated


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Yeah, but Raulito has a quaife and a 2H transmission in his 16vT now, so NOBODY can mess with THAT!









It must be tranny year, I just ordered a pile of rebuild parts, hopefully I can get on that over March break. Nice to have a tranny guy as a neighbour. Nicer still to have something to connect the engine to the axles. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Yeah always so happy!








Gas Stops

Thanks, guys!
I do love being happy!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

I'm in Indianapolis @ a Days Inn downtown..... someone come pick me up!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Ooooooooooohhh, I see...
8VT vs. 16VT
Drag strip at Cincy...._BE THERE!!!_
Not that I condone any street raching. I mean at the actual Drag Strip.









Well, drag strip plus Cincy doesn't mesh all that well, you might miss out on some bull**** in the tent or that new type of beer provided by a fellow enthusiast. SO, there IS a solution to this very difficult problem. It is called TRACK DAY NORTH. You may want to get your passport up to par eh? But the event has circuit track and drag racing options galore. We can discuss details at Cincy.










How's that for a dialup non-ninja edit???


_Modified by punchbug at 3:18 PM 2-29-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

mustache rides??!?!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »__23 posts till I win._









See that? That is why I can't sleep at night. Carrots always gives Klaus BAD ideas. Like, really bad. And the two of them are locked up in the same shed unattended. It's NOT a good thing. Next she'll get him to stop bathing, ewwww.....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Well, today I did my 5k Mobil 1 oil change. This is the first time I've actually gone the whole 5k. This is expensive oil! I use High Milage 10W40 Mobil 1 full synthetic.
I also removed the bumper and took it inside. I used a heat gun to remove the red pinstripe, and the trim strip looks pretty nice.
While the bumper was off, I remove the passenger side headlight, and adjusted the aiming motor all the way out. It can't quite adjust far enough, I don't know why. The screw seems longer, but the motor must be adjusted for all the way low. It's close though.
I also trimmed the grille a little bit more to make the VW emblem level. I still wanna cut the bottom slat off though.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I'm in Indianapolis @ a Days Inn downtown..... someone come pick me up!!! 

Indianapolis by the Bottle Rockets
_Got a tow from a guy named Joe
Cost sixty dollars hope I don't run out of dough
Told me bout a sex offense 'put him three days in jail
Stuck in Indianapolis, hope I live to tell the tale
[Chorus]
Can't go west, can't go east
I'm stuck in Indianapolis with a fuel pump that's deceased
Ten days on the road now I'm four hours from my home town
Is this hell or Indianapolis with no way to get around
Called my girl to tell her of the trouble that I'd had
First time I called her in ten days, guess that made her mad
Far as she's concerned I belong in this Hoosier state
Stuck in Indianapolis with no way to set things straight
[Chorus]
Sitting in this bar is getting more than I can stand
If I could catch a ride I really think I'd ditch this van
Who knows what this repair will cost, scared to spend a dime
I'll puke if that jukebox plays John Cougar one more time
If I ever leave here I hope never to return
If I get that van back, Man, the road I'm gonna burn
Right now my future's in the hand of them boys down at Firestone
Stuck in Indianapolis feeling all alone
[Chorus]
Is this hell or Indianapolis with no way to get around_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
First I have to get home from stupid work and all the crap that piled up while I was gone.


Crappy blurry cellphone shot of the parts box.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I'm in Indianapolis @ a Days Inn downtown..... someone come pick me up!!! 

What the FU(|< are you doing in Indy?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Alternator came in today



































Scirocco will be mobile again this weekend


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Crappy blurry cellphone shot of the parts box.











Tease.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
It is called TRACK DAY NORTH. 


Yeah, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Come on up, you won't regret it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

nice


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
What the FU(|< are you doing in Indy?

Hot Rod Restoration trade show








however... it's 8:30 my pops is crashing and I'm stuck here.


----------



## MiLeenaLee (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I told Mike we should just come see you now...he laughed at me. Apparently that isn't close enough.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

driving the rocc to philly tommorrow








mmmm, mmmm cheesesteaks


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MiLeenaLee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiLeenaLee* »_I told Mike we should just come see you now...he laughed at me. Apparently that isn't close enough.

awwww... at least you were thinking about it. that's what really counts! 
tell the Rev I said "whaaats up my *****!"


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_driving the rocc to philly tommorrow








mmmm, mmmm cheesesteaks

Wanna buy a cruise when you are done?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Wanna buy a cruise when you are done?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

I'll be working at the Just Cruises travel agency while you are eating lunch.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
























Timbo works for a travel agency that specializes in cruises.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Timbo works for a travel agency that specializes in cruises.

ooooohhhhhh. nah, i think im gonna try and stay on the land for a while


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Sometimes I refresh the scirocco forum over and over again, and I'm sad, because nobody has posted since the last F5.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_BRIAN!!!!! Whores all beware, he's back!!! How in the hell are ya????


I would love to say great... But I haven't been... But things take time... Long story no need to get into it








But yeah I am back.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_



Oh look like so much fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
















Stupid flood protection


----------



## MiLeenaLee (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I would love to say great... But I haven't been... But things take time... Long story no need to get into it








But yeah I am back.


Brian has a new bad habit of stealing red hookers....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

And Timbo while you did all that work... I sat here and did nothing to my Scirocco..


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (MiLeenaLee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiLeenaLee* »_
Brian has a new bad habit of stealing red hookers....









Oh yeah! But that doesn't fit well in this thread


----------



## MiLeenaLee (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Oh yeah! But that doesn't fit well in this thread









eh, I read a lot of this thread...it seems anything goes as long as it comes back to the scirocco's. And the Red Hooker rides in your Scirocco so I don't see how it doesn't fit!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (MiLeenaLee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiLeenaLee* »_
eh, I read a lot of this thread...it seems anything goes as long as it comes back to the scirocco's. And the Red Hooker rides in your Scirocco so I don't see how it doesn't fit!









Well not yet







But it rides in my Kia alot








Might get to change that soon


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Crappy blurry cellphone shot of the parts box.
























yeah that shot sucks... But I think I can make out a gasket set


----------



## MiLeenaLee (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I hope so, or you will be riding in my Kia to Cincy!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (MiLeenaLee)*

Nope because Mike said he will not cruise if my Scirocco isn't in front of him


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







Stupid flood protection









hahaha. soo funny. welcome to the whoring madness. mr lee and i had this problem about page 30


----------



## MiLeenaLee (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Sometimes I refresh the scirocco forum over and over again, and I'm sad, because nobody has posted since the last F5.









Hey thanks, didn't know F5 was refresh...makes vortex navigation so much easier!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
hahaha. soo funny. welcome to the whoring madness. mr lee and i had this problem about page 30


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_










and marc has had the problem since he started posing.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*








Umm frd206. . . do you know who you are talking to here


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







Umm frd206. . . do you know who you are talking to here

i know, post whore extraordinare.  just been waiting for you to show up and bump me out.
good to see you back in the game http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*








Still no page ownage for me


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
and marc has had the problem since he started *posing*.










Posing? 
Missing _ttttt_s?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







Still no page ownage for me









youll get it when you least expect it....how long did mr lee get snaked?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Posing? 

posing, thats all you do.







marc dosnt do work in here, hes just a poser


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i know, post whore extraordinare. just been waiting for you to show up and bump me out.
good to see you back in the game http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I am in it for now. . .


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







Still no page ownage for me










Missed that one.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I keep miss them all by one


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
posing, thats all you do.







marc dosnt do work in here, hes just a poser










Like you work hard right?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I am in it for now. . .









better stay in it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
atleast long enough for me to get my new rollers from you


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I am in it for now. . .


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Like you work hard right?









hardly work/ work hard
6 of one.....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
better stay in it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
atleast long enough for me to get my new rollers from you









Oh Oh I think you go that wrong... I am in... just maybe not as much as today








Have to let someone else carry this thread... It just need a little pick me up


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

What mark, I don't have computer access everyday at work... 
Much better that way








Probably the only reason I still have a job there


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Oh Oh I think you go that wrong... I am in... just maybe not as much as today








Have to let someone else carry this thread... It just need a little pick me up

it will get carried by someone...wether it be me, marc, chris ro whoever, it gets carried


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

_Phhh!_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







Still no page ownage for me










Your time will come, my young paduan.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*








Just keep posting and it should happen


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







Just keep posting and it should happen

Timing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Must need an adjustment.. I keep missing!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







yeah that shot sucks... But I think I can make out a gasket set









Yeah, but it's a funny shape. I'm guessing he's taunting us with air cooler parts. And I KNOW he has a decent camera too. How much longer does it take to get the good camera out, like really. Get on that wouldja??? Or just send us a list of PNs we can toss into some software that we don't all have....










_Modified by punchbug at 8:30 PM 2-29-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Timing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What do you call people who practice the rhythm method of birth control?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
What do you call people who practice the rhythm method of birth control?

Parents


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Must need an adjustment.. I keep missing!


Bad timing, you might be missing a tooth.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

My guess is not very long


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Yeah, but it's a ny shape. I'm guessing he's taunting us with air cooler parts. And I KNOW he has a decent camera too. How much longer does it take to get the good camera out, like really. Get on that wouldja???









He has a decent camera, and he is good at it too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Yeah, Chris is a picture tease.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Bad timing, you might be missing a tooth.









Oh no I've been there... not missing just off one








6-5-4-3-2-1


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Parents









What do you call people who answer their own lame jokes?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
What do you call people who answer their own lame jokes?

Greg.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*








do you realize you just did the same Chris


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Greg.









Lame joke dorkwad


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_My guess is not very long


















wned


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







do you realize you just did the same Chris


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







do you realize you just did the same Chris

Yes, but it was done for the sake of irony, so it's permissible. 
You gotta know the rules of jokes.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Yes, but it was done for the sake of irony, so it's permissible. 
You gotta know the rules of jokes.








sure.. whatever you say Chris


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Looks like I tired all you guys out... Not use to keeping up anymore..
Amatures


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Incase everyone is wondering...
The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread 
» Topic Participation
8405 posts exist in this topic.
Contributors are ranked most active first. » Close Window

User Posts 
frd206 978 
Mtl-Marc 863 
G-rocco 700 
mr lee 572 
timbo2132 526 
Chris16vRocco 509 
16VScirrocco88 461 
punchbug 434 
bigtavo 390 
MK1roccin77 383 
scirocco*joe 374 
vwdaun 224 
tmechanic 220 
Morio 216 
Iroczgirl 168 
cholland_ 117 
Michael Bee 100 
85roccoZ400 *90*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

So who is going to start the Cincy FS thread or maybe it is to early yet. . . 
March 1st is right around the corner


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

In the top 20 already! Nicely done. Now stop posting and get your car ready!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*








Its snowing... its cold as hell and its 12:13am...
Yeah my small side project get worked on inside








Still to cold for my @$$


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Although I will be on my back, on the cold ground tomorrow!
Got to pull some parts out before I put some new ones on...
Should be placing a small order the begining of this week...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Like I told many. . . There isn't alot going on for me this year. . . 
Just trying to get her together and drive her to alot of shows, gtgs, cruises, ect


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Pretty much what you see is what you get..


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

_Just Because!_








Can't wait to see this thing this year


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Rob, mr. lee, B3rt
I hope I can return the favor this year for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

The man who thinks wiper are for pu$$ies








An his now Wife http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (mrs lee, headliner queen)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

While I am at it.. This ones for Carl,
_Damn I miss you bro_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

The timob is everywhere...







is that really safe


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Special Delivery for Tony


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Looks like I tired all you guys out... Not use to keeping up anymore..
Amatures

We are not guys, we are hot chicks. And I for one am feeling old and tired, but can I sleep? Not a hope. Gonna make some zombie noises now...arrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhhh


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
We are not guys, we are hot chicks. And I for one am feeling old and tired, but can I sleep? Not a hope. Gonna make some zombie noises now...arrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhhh

That's right cathy, you are a hot chick, seems I have been away to long and have forgotten that detail...
Arrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhh







its already almost 1


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
That's right cathy, you are a hot chick, seems I have been away to long and have forgotten that detail...
Arrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhh







its already almost 1


Yep, gonna try the sleeping again. It won't work with this cough, but I'll try. Likely be back in five minutes or so.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Yeah, but it's a funny shape. I'm guessing he's taunting us with air cooler parts. And I KNOW he has a decent camera too. How much longer does it take to get the good camera out, like really. Get on that wouldja??? Or just send us a list of PNs we can toss into some software that we don't all have....









You know, it took me half the night to lay it out all pretty. I figured the cell phone box shot would keep you occupied until it was "ready".
















Now who can find the watercooled part?!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Yep, gonna try the sleeping again. It won't work with this cough, but I'll try. Likely be back in five minutes or so.









Good Luck Cathy... Hope you feel better


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Short Shift Kit upper right hand corner


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Or is it the steering wheel horn botton . . . or so it appears to be right up front











_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 1:00 AM 3-1-2008_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Or is it the steering wheel horn botton . . . or so it appears to be right up front










Those are center cap stickers! Short shift would be correct. I'll try to think of a crappy prize for Cincy


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Short shift would be correct. I'll try to think of a crappy prize for Cincy

















Sorry I don't want crap handed to me at Cincy







no way to get it home without smelling


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

We got to be close to a new page right








_3-2-1_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Messed up shift pattern!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







Sorry I don't want crap handed to me at Cincy







no way to get it home without smelling









Okay, maybe less crappy and more not-as-good-as-a-duck.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Messed up shift pattern!










Nice shot... I like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Okay, maybe less crappy and more not-as-good-as-a-duck.

Better than a keyboard?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Okay, maybe less crappy and more not-as-good-as-a-duck.

Whatever floats the boat


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Better than a keyboard?









Maybe a CIS setup in case he decided to swap back


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Better than a keyboard?









Nothing will beat the keyboard!








Flood Protection


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Maybe a CIS setup in case he decided to swap back
















not in 1 billion years
OWNED










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 1:12 AM 3-1-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

way to go brian http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif got one


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_way to go brian http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif got one








now I should go to bed


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







now I should go to bed

me too, i gotta go to philly tomm.
just got done chaning my wheels and realizing my cig lighters [botht he stock and the one i put in] are not making power, so i wont have my CB for the drive tomorrow








oh well, another thing to add to the pre-cincy list


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Well good luck on your trip bro!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

mornin people. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Better than a keyboard?









Oh, I have a new whore's award this year, no worries. It's real practical too.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*

morning people. trying to figure out what to do with myself today. wishing it were warmer so I could go play with my car some.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_morning people. trying to figure out what to do with myself today. wishing it were warmer so I could go play with my car some. 

No kidding. I need to find that groundhog. He should be fired.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Morning, folks. *ACHOO* yeah.
I've gotta go to work, send out some happy hour special cruise spam, then come home and sort out all of my scirocco parts.
I so far have found three passat automatic 16v throttle bodies!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I so far have found three passat automatic 16v throttle bodies!









good god man.
if you come across a driver side 8v quarter flare let me know, i need one thats still got the tabs intact


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
You know, it took me half the night to lay it out all pretty. I figured the cell phone box shot would keep you occupied until it was "ready".
















Now who can find the watercooled part?!









What no snakes in there?

Or a cool exhaust pipe?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Goodmorning all, There is no way I can keep up with all of you sickos in here. Might go get that counter top today so I can finish the bench in the basement today, but my bank account is screaming at me right now.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning all, There is no way I can keep up with all of you sickos in here. Might go get that counter top today so I can finish the bench in the basement today, but my bank account is screaming at me right now.

Yeah, it does cost ya.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Morning, folks. *ACHOO* yeah.

You got a cold?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







not in 1 billion years
OWNED









_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 1:12 AM 3-1-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
You got a cold?

No, but it is cold in this room! (63°)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Yeah Timbo. it does cost ya.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I wonder if I can get my car prepped and painted by then......hmmmmmm.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_I wonder if I can get my car prepped and painted by then......hmmmmmm.

Forget the prep and paint....get it running and put a stencil on it for cincy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Oh thanks......Ummmmm.......yeah....... I look like a dork.....
I could have gone without seeing that........ I see roger chiming in anytime now.....

_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Special Delivery for Tony


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Oh, I have a new whore's award this year, no worries. It's real practical too.









Doesn't matter the keyboard last year was an awesome award


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_









Nice Greg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Yours Looks a little better than mine


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Come on, dude! I'd frame that picture! You are HAPPY! That's what all photos of people should capture!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_








Doesn't matter the keyboard last year was an awesome award









Yes, that keyboard was the best cincy award ever.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
What no snakes in there?


*Im Sick of all these MutherF"in snakes In my MutherF"in engine bay!*

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Or a cool exhaust pipe?










Who will be the first to rock on of these an a Scirocco















Seen it on a rabbit before


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Oh thanks......Ummmmm.......yeah....... I look like a dork.....
I could have gone without seeing that........ I see roger chiming in anytime now.....


Oh come on dude







That was probably the best picture of you EVAR


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Yes, that keyboard was the best cincy award ever.

And to think it is still sitting in my room http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Now that we are all catch up. . . 
Good morning folks. . . 







have to go shovel the driveway soon


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I'd have drilled it to the wall.








My car's parked outside. I just am loving the new lights.
Single euros + bra = the hotness.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

damn.... this thread is moving way too fast for this old man






















Glad Brian is back







but he needs to post more pics of his ride


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_damn.... this thread is moving way too fast for this old man






















Glad Brian is back







but he needs to post more pics of his ride









Morio,
There is no more pictures of my ride... 
Its up on jack stands


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Oh come on dude







That was probably the best picture of you EVAR









Well there are some primo ones out there no?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Morio,
There is no more pictures of my ride... 
Its up on jack stands

well get your camera out




































I really can't wait to see it in person


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'd have drilled it to the wall.








My car's parked outside. I just am loving the new lights.
Single euros + bra = the hotness.









I concur..


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Well there are some primo ones out there no?









At least you are happy. . . I would have been the same








*OWNED*
For Morio


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

YUM


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
well get your camera out




































I really can't wait to see it in person









Okay Okay. 
Thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Now, now....I snoozed on that one....not that I am in keeping up with this tread at the rate that it moves


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
No kidding. I need to find that groundhog. He should be fired.

Yeah, this snow better be done with in 2 weeks at the most


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Yeah, this snow better be done with in 2 weeks at the most









This snow better be done *NOW*


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

what is this thing you all call "snow"????





















mid 70s today but it is alittle cloudy


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_what is this thing you all call "snow"????





















mid 70s today but it is alittle cloudy









GRRRRR


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I did say it was cloudy























they break ground on the pool this coming week..


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*

Well it sunny here








just a foot of white crap on the ground


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

sorry man...but in about 2-3 months you all will be making fun of me burning my ass' off in 100 degree temps


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Good morning folks. . . 


Good morning all!










_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







have to go shovel the driveway soon


6 inches of snow last night, but no shoveling for me.








Quattro and the Blizzaks rock. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Weatherman said snow, but we got nothin' it's 43° out there.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_sorry man...but in about 2-3 months you all will be making fun of me burning my ass' off in 100 degree temps









True True


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
6 inches of snow last night, but no shoveling for me.








Quattro and the Blizzaks rock. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















umm







my car goes in the snow... ALso plows it when there is more than 3 inches


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Weatherman said snow, but we got nothin' it's 43° out there.


And that why a weatherman has the best job...
You can f**k up everyday and they keep you around


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Here is the little issue I am tackling at this time....the never ending H1 questions.
tread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3694754



























_Modified by Neptuno at 1:49 PM 3-1-2008_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Sorry But I can't help you


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Sorry But I can't help you









Sure you can keep tying


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Sure you can keep tying









Buy new light LMAO


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Buy new light LMAO









You own a scirocco right? That is not an option.....I have these and these must work because, we can make them work and we are stuborn
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Yeah but I have a Scirocco with Scirocco light


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

When I first got to your car, NOTHING worked. Not the engine, not the lights, not the turn signals, not even the brake lights, nothing!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_When I first got to your car, NOTHING worked. Not the engine, not the lights, not the turn signals, not even the brake lights, nothing!
















Please don't make me go back and relive that day








Well there is still thinks that don't work... My Autometer gauges for one... But that's not your fault...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Nice Greg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Yours Looks a little better than mine










Thanks. Wish it hadn't gotten so compressed over time. Can't remember if I took that on my parents old digital or on a film camera and had it's images burned to CD when I developed the film.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Yeah. I'm installing a megasquirt relay board in my car, and re-wiring it again to make the wiring much simpler, and to hide it. It will all go towards the right of the bay, and go in under the brake booster.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Timbo,
I am interested to see what your artic fox is going to be like at cincy


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_









Paint your Heckblende







Looks half-finished in black.
Just my opinion though.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_ Thanks. Wish it hadn't gotten so compressed over time. Can't remember if I took that on my parents old digital or on a film camera and had it's images burned to CD when I developed the film.

Yes putting pictures on a CD wreck them... 
Either way nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 2:18 PM 3-1-2008_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Yeah. I'm installing a megasquirt relay board in my car, and re-wiring it again to make the wiring much simpler, and to hide it. It will all go towards the right of the bay, and go in under the brake booster.

Nice timbo... I asked Dan to order me up another one.. to go back to that... But I don't know what I should do...
That is one thing I need to take care of... Finding a place to mount my ECU and not use that custom tray althought I do really like the tray... Just no good way of mounting it


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Paint your Heckblende







Looks half-finished in black.
Just my opinion though.

Naw, It is actually painted flat black... Real single stage paint!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Morio,
There is no more pictures of my ride... 
Its up on jack stands

Mine are both on jackstands too, makes them feel like they are doing wheelies.








News on the health front: Gurgling in the bottoms of my lungs, no wonder i feel like crud. Antibiotics, hope they work. Got told to wear a SARS mask in the waiting room, very attractive.








In other annoying news. So my birthday is in November. I had I think 5 cars to do ETests for, and about 7 or 8 plates to renew. So they decided they didn't like the way my address was and changed it on the vehicle registrations, and did likewise with my driver's license. I completely forgot about it since it wasn't due for renewal till 2009. Anyway, my temp DL expired on Feb 15th, they sent me a note (dated Feb 13th) to tell me I had to redo my photo (after it expired). Of course I feel like crud, but today was the day. So I go in, and of course she has to phone the Ministry office to get it all cleared because it had expired. That took a good 45 minutes for them to call back. This after waiting for the Saturday morning lineup, do they hire extra staff for saturday morning? Nope, just one clerk in the place. So by the time she has clearance from the ministry to proceed, her computer has gone down. I'm so cheerful beyond words at this point.







Did some other stuff to kill time, came back after a half hour or so and she was still on the phone trying to get the system back up. Anyway I will now have a very happy zombie picture on my DL, can't WAIT to see what THAT looks like. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Just mount it high up in the dash. It's not like you need to look at the thing. I'm going to mount mine above the fuse panel or behind the glovebox or something.


----------



## BornToHula767 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

neptuno,are you having a problem mounting a ground to the headlight?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (littledubber92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littledubber92* »_neptuno,are you having a problem mounting a ground to the headlight?

Yeap that is the case, and thn after that the issue is to protect the wires with some sort of boot


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

El T, how much were those lights?
It's painful watching you try to cobble a solution together! Just spend some $$ and get some new ones from Daniel Stern http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

owned and all that.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Mine are both on jackstands too, makes them feel like they are doing wheelies.

















Yeah mine been doing wheelies since Sept.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Just mount it high up in the dash. It's not like you need to look at the thing. I'm going to mount mine above the fuse panel or behind the glovebox or something.

Okay Timbo... When are you going to come up








Do you mine adding a relay board back into my car?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Why do you keep teasing me with all these sweet shots








Must get camera


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Why do you keep teasing me with all these sweet shots










I'll whore out another then.... This is one of my favorite pictures


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

CINCY 2K8!!!!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I feel like doing a Scirocco-Joe style pic whore post-a-thon.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

CINCY 2K8, indeed Mister Bee!
I sing here:


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Looks like this from on stage:
_yeah, craptacular cell phone pic!_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Old rides:








and


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I feel like doing a Scirocco-Joe style pic whore post-a-thon.










DOOOO EEEEETTTTT!!!!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

DOOOO EEEEETTTTT!!!!!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I'll whore out another then.... This is one of my favorite pictures

















**drools**


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

This is what I got that fateful Monday when I had the 'incident' in the Jetta


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_El T, how much were those lights?
It's painful watching you try to cobble a solution together! Just spend some $$ and get some new ones from Daniel Stern http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Cobble away T, it's all about the challenge, and you know it. Fight the good fight and never surrender!!!!! Lights are a PITA, but not impossible. Just get thepower into the right place, and the ground out of the right place and you're good to go I'd say.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Dork alert!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWVortex* »_
Error 
You must provide text to post. 


Oh. Ok.


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Okay Timbo... When are you going to come up








Do you mine adding a relay board back into my car?

Order the relay board, two DB 37 connectors, 12' o the wire all from DIY autotune.com. I can come up and do it.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Dontcha Love B&W?








Error 
Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 4 seconds.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I'll whore out another then.... This is one of my favorite pictures

















Drool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_This is what I got that fateful Monday when I had the 'incident' in the Jetta









I want some ink too


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Oh. Ok.
Order the relay board, two DB 37 connectors, 12' o the wire all from DIY autotune.com. I can come up and do it.








Okay.. Maybe some sweet shrink wrap too








Dude can we move my 034efi connectors down alillte more?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Also Timbo. . . You want to rewire my autometer gauges so they work. . . 
I think the guy messed them up when he messed up everything else


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_









Do you use Filters?

Also do you shot in raw at all?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

ROCCO is ALIVE!!!!! Alternator is installed and my car is running brilliantly























so I washed her..


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice work.. 
My Scirocco is cold and so am I


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

about ready to install a new headlamp switch and maybe do a three stage cleaner/polish/wax on her....... but I really need to paint those bumper covers


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Paint your Heckblende







Looks half-finished in black.
Just my opinion though.









I like it in black. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Actually, I'd paint the whole car black.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sounds like you have your day planned


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Why do you keep teasing me with all these sweet shots








Must get camera

I say do it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I like it in black. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Actually, I'd paint the whole car black.
















Black is not for me







White on the other hand http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But no thanks Mars Red she will be!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I'll whore out another then.... This is one of my favorite pictures
































Is it your DD replacement?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_CINCY 2K8!!!!!









Yay!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Do you use Filters?

Also do you shot in raw at all?

No filters for that pic. Shot in Jpg too. I don't have a computer ready to do post-processing with Raw files yet.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Dontcha Love B&W?










Nice picture. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Do you use Filters?

Also do you shot in raw at all?


I say raw FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_









That was me half an hour ago.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good to know


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
That was me half an hour ago.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Somehow I don't think you look that cute though








Flood Protection







6-5-4-3-2-1


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Somehow I don't think you look that cute though


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Nice picture. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That was old fashioned film, too








Remember film?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Yeah Marc I'm LMAO


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
No filters for that pic. Shot in Jpg too. I don't have a computer ready to do post-processing with Raw files yet.

FYI, I am running PS CS2 on my old laptop. I just need an external calibrated monitor to make something nice out of the raw files.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Nope because I'm not old enough to remember shooting in film.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Yeah Marc I'm LMAO


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
FYI, I am running PS CS2 on my old laptop. I just need an external calibrated monitor to make something nice out of the raw files.









I want to buy a new computer before I get involved in any new software.
My current computer no longer recognized that it has a CD drive, doesn't acknowledge a car reader on the front, blah blah blah.
Just need a way to get 80gig's of data off what I have, onto a new one. And leave the viruses on the old computer


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Oh don't get mad. . .


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
That was old fashioned film, too








Remember film?


Yep. I got rid of all my 35mm stuff last summer.
Nice and sharp pictures. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am just having a hard time scanning my old prints with my crappy scanner. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Oh don't get mad. . .









I ain't mad. I'm just pissed.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

well...stomach is full... and the beer is hitting the spot..time to go outside and work more on my 8v of fury beast


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I inherited a ton of old film stuff from my Grandfather, some real esoteric stuff. How about a 500mm mirror lens? (damn hard to take pics with, but it looks like a cannon!)
some 300 mm tele lenses, a few camera bodies....
Wish I knew what to do with it!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*








I've pissed Metal Marc off


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Greg you still want a 1.8 badge?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Greg you still want a 1.8 badge?

Sure, for the Jetta.
It will be a different kind of 1.8 than most people expect (8 angry valves!)
Been looking for an 8v badge, like in my avatar.
Also been surfing fleabay for a cool 2.0 badge to use with the Scirocco.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







I've pissed Metal Marc off


Naaah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*









So wait do you or don't you


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

This is where I spent my summer vacation:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Damnit Greg please stop. . . I am going to go out and buy a camera and not Scirocco parts


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Yep... saw some lightening.
Boated through some too, that was some scary ish.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Ok ok you aren't helping


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

A Camera is, indirectly, Scirocco parts.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Ok, I'm done.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Was this with film or Digital?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Ok, I'm done.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Was this with film or Digital?

Digi. Had a friend who wanted to buy this image from me too


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice.








wned


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks. WIsh it wasn't leaning towards the top right of the frame, but oh well! I'll just have to take another one next year


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

perfectionist


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Digi. Had a friend who wanted to buy this image from me too









Cool stuff Greg! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Nope because I'm not old enough to remember shooting in film.










 
When I really care about an image, I shoot B&W film. But I've been real lazy lately.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ 
When I really care about an image, I shoot B&W film. But I've been real lazy lately. 

Yes Cathy and your pictures







me too


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

in Dayton, Oh. For the night....


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







I've pissed Metal Marc off









Oh yeah, the 80s.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_in Dayton, Oh. For the night....

Did you give a shoutout to Daun?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

This thread has turned into the Greg, Marc and Brian chat room.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Why use the gabbly room when we have the cincy thread?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_This thread has turned into the Greg, Marc and Brian chat room.









Off to the food store.
I'm going to get me some sliced beef, cheese and bread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dunno where I got the idea for this menu.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

If you want to do it right get Cheeze Whiz.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_This thread has turned into the Greg, Marc and Brian chat room.

Jeff is jealous


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








Oh yeah, the 80s.











WOW!!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Three in a row go for one more... go for it... _____________


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








Oh yeah, the 80s.










Is that you on the right, Marc?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Why use the gabbly room when we have the cincy thread?

I've been saying that all along. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Error
Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 12 seconds.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








Oh yeah, the 80s.










WOW!!!







That is totally awesome!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








Oh yeah, the 80s.










Looks like another round is in order.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*









Dinner time.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_








Dinner time.


HHHHmmmmmmmmmmmm cheesefries http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

umm thanks. . . Now I want some









Dinner time is right.. I need to get dress an get out of here


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

well only installed the lamp switch and then washed her and my wife's van:
But I did get a glimpse of what the new wheels will look like


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_well only installed the lamp switch and then washed her and my wife's van:
But I did get a glimpse of what the new wheels will look like









































Nice van. I always liked them Eurovans.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

yeah we needed something big enough for our very active 3 boys






















only 19mpg which sucks


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Morio)*


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Morio)*









forgot about this pic


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_If you want to do it right get Cheeze Whiz. 

You should have told me before. Now it's too late.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Looks like another round is in order.

Yup, that was me somewhere in the eighties.








Waiter!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_This is what I got that fateful Monday when I had the 'incident' in the Jetta










Nice tatoo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
You should have told me before. Now it's too late.









I hope it was still tasty


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Yup, that was me somewhere in the eighties.








Waiter!



















WOOOOOO !!!







Marc you tease! How did you know I just ran out of that beer yesterday??








**drools**


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I hope it was still tasty









You got that right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_

WOOOOOO !!!







Marc you tease! How did you know I just ran out of that beer yesterday??








**drools**


I know the good stuff.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

I know the good stuff.









Do you know whatever happened to Celis ?? I was drinking it back in the day when it was being brewed in Texas, haven't seen it for sale in years. It's the original Hoegaarden made by the original brewer when they got bought out by Interbrew. Hoegaarden hasn't been the same since







But still beats Blue Moon and the like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Unfortunately, I never had a Celis.








And I don't know if they are still in buisness.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Unfortunately, I never had a Celis.








And I don't know if they are still in buisness.

Dang it








Take my word for it though, it was *good*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Dang it








Take my word for it though, it was *good*

I do believe you.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Internet search finds this: 
http://www.michiganbrewing.com...e.htm
No longer brewed by the man himself but at least it still exists...too bad they don't sell it up here


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Its good to know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
At least there is still some hope I might try it one day.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Its good to know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
At least there is still some hope I might try it one day.









Totally, I'd love to have one again someday


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Where's Brian? Why isn't he here posting?
I guess I gotta pick up his slack. Slacker.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Internet search finds this: 
http://www.michiganbrewing.com...e.htm


I could probably bring some of this down for Cincy, seeing as it's probably an hour north of me and I could buy it from the source. 
That is if anyone would be interested......


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
I could probably bring some of this down for Cincy, seeing as it's probably an hour north of me and I could buy it from the source. 
That is if anyone would be interested......

WOOOOOOO!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Totally! Awesome! Thanks!!!! I owe you one!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
I could probably bring some of this down for Cincy, seeing as it's probably an hour north of me and I could buy it from the source. 
That is if anyone would be interested......

Bringing beer. Duh. Always interested.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Ok. Bookmarked link to Brewery with the words BRING TO CINCY!!!! behind the title of the page, now I won't forget.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_Ok. Bookmarked link to Brewery with the words BRING TO CINCY!!!! behind the title of the page, now I won't forget.

See?? I told you that you'd fit right in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And you wouldn't forget me, one of your oldest and dearest friends on this forum, now would you???


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_Ok. Bookmarked link to Brewery with the words BRING TO CINCY!!!! behind the title of the page, now I won't forget.

Cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I can see this is going to involve a lot of beer.....now if I can only figure out how to open the trunk of the car......


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

Easiest way to open the trunk/hatch, a crowbar, pop it through the glass, problem solved. Or you could do it the hard way and fold down the rear seats so you can get back there and see what's going on and try to remove the lock so it can be replaced or rekeyed.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Bah! Back seats are for the weak!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_I can see this is going to involve a lot of beer.....now if I can only figure out how to open the trunk of the car......

Yeah, I'm sure there will be beer and we'll be bringing some also


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
That was old fashioned film, too








Remember film?

I remember sitting in a pitch black room last night sniffing chemicals.
I forgot what those chemicals were for, but when I woke up this morning, there were pictures hanging from clothes pins in there


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_yeah we needed something big enough for our very active 3 boys
























If they were inactive boys, could you have gotten something smaller?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Bringing beer. Duh. Always interested.









exactly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Nice tatoo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks. It itches like crazy at the moment!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I remember sitting in a pitch black room last night sniffing chemicals.
I forgot what those chemicals were for, but when I woke up this morning, there were pictures hanging from clothes pins in there









Remember filmstrips? And if you were lucky or a brownnoser, the teacher would let you turn the knob when the tape went 'beep'....


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Remember filmstrips? And if you were lucky or a brownnoser, the teacher would let you turn the knob when the tape went 'beep'....

I never got to do that, but I've personally run a couple tens-of-thousands of feet of film through on of these:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

have not read posts, will catch up later
news: pulled over for the first time in the scirocco tonight...see timbo's invasion thread for details http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Remember filmstrips? And if you were lucky or a brownnoser, the teacher would let you turn the knob when the tape went 'beep'....

Woah. I totally forgot about those.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_But I did get a glimpse of what the new wheels will look like









































Damn bro thats going to look sweet... Now you need to get those wheels on... drool..
What size did you get?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Bah! Back seats are for the weak!









Agree


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where's Brian? Why isn't he here posting?
I guess I gotta pick up his slack. Slacker.









Umm Brian is into bowling







So Brian going bowling saturday night with a bunch of local volkswagen guys















Must have a life outside the forum


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_have not read posts, will catch up later
news: pulled over for the first time in the scirocco tonight...see timbo's invasion thread for details http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Sucks you got pulled over... did you get ticketed








Let me guess rear plate no light








*OwnED*











_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 12:03 AM 3-2-2008_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

So it seem like I will never drive throw MD EVAR


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_So it seem like I will never drive throw MD EVAR

Or NJ


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Or NJ


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_









Lets just say I've had enough of NJ cops...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Okay. . . I'll take your word for it


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_So it seem like I will never drive throw MD EVAR

its cool, i went by like 14 other cops tonight, apprently i scored the one who wanted to pull me over and be cool


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Damn bro thats going to look sweet... Now you need to get those wheels on... drool..
What size did you get?


ah man..these are cheapy 15x7 work wannabes.... I can't afford baller wheels on the rocco.... I just dropped all my money on my Kia's wheels BBS RSGTs...... I got some 195-45-15 tires that will be mounted on them and this weekend my eurolamps will be installed (thanks to TIMBO)..... so she will be proper.... and of course mew wheels I will need to work on the stance...... oh yeah and spacers for the rear 15mm should get me in range


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
its cool, i went by like 14 other cops tonight, apprently i scored the one who wanted to pull me over and be cool
















always seems to happen like that


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
ah man..these are cheapy 15x7 work wannabes.... I can't afford baller wheels on the rocco.... I just dropped all my money on my Kia's wheels BBS RSGTs...... I got some 195-45-15 tires that will be mounted on them and this weekend my eurolamps will be installed (thanks to TIMBO)..... so she will be proper.... and of course mew wheels I will need to work on the stance...... oh yeah and spacers for the rear 15mm should get me in range























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Man who cares if they are cheapy. . . They will still look bad ASS... 
What offset?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Man who cares if they are cheapy. . . They will still look bad ASS... 
What offset?


they are 40et offset....... so hopefully I can adjust the coilovers accordingly and tuck most of the the front and rear..... she needs to be lower.. I can do 80mph on some freeways around here and that tells me I am not low enough


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
they are 40et offset....... so hopefully I can adjust the coilovers accordingly and tuck most of the the front and rear..... she needs to be lower.. I can do 80mph on some freeways around here and that tells me I am not low enough






























Depending on your coils you might rub up front... My et25 is very close to my lower spring seat...


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

yeah I will get some 8mm spacers for the front just incase then....














hopefully that will get me some clearance...
BTW I am running FK coils


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*

Nice how do you like the FK's? How many thread you have left?
Well try the wheels first... you might not have a problem... I know I do...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*

I have some ideas but little money to work with


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Let me guess rear plate no light









You guys know you can get license plate frames with lights built in?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

so far I love them..... but I am not that low on my scirocco...I also bought FK Koniggsports (koni inserts) for my TT and I LOVE THEM!!!!! but I am also lower, tucking tire 18x8 front and 18x10s rear.....








My wheels aren't as awesome as yours and definitely not as wide so I am hoping the fitment works if not the spacers will happen on the fronts... 
I had weitecs on my mk3 GTI and I loved them... I went with FK this time since I got a package deal ordering for 2 cars....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
You guys know you can get license plate frames with lights built in?

Yeah yeah. . . I might just rock no plate. . . **** it


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I have some ideas but little money to work with










oh yeah??? how can you improve your beast??


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
My wheels aren't as awesome as yours and definitely not as wide so I am hoping the fitment works if not the spacers will happen on the fronts... 


Yea well being as wide as I am limits the amout of drop








I want to get lower for this year


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
oh yeah??? how can you improve your beast??























On there is a ton of ways







I got a little problems... perfectionist


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Not going to make a list... because it would reach here to Cincy and proabably back...
But like I said before... no much change this year... Hoping to just drive and enjoy it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Time to get some _Z.Z.Z.Z._ but I'm not really tired


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*

Muhahahahhaaha!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Bah! *PLANS* are for the weak!









Fixed that. You are a slow learner, grasshopper. Blessed are the slow of learning, for they will get it eventually.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_in Dayton, Oh. For the night....

WTF? And you didn't even call??? (Ahem, note the new location?)


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Muhahahahhaaha!

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Muhahahahhaaha!

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Muhahahahhaaha!


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Muhahahahhaaha!

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Muhahahahhaaha!

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Muhahahahhaaha!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

My driveway seems so.... empty... this morning.








vs:


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

What happened to the Jaguar?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

You know, Muahahhahahaa is different every time I type it.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

OKay, so nobody's awake and Spinney's still bowling. 
First, this thread needs more cats, and yes, shhh, I DID put my CIS back in, that MSnS stuff is for the birds, it's too reliable and adjustable, I need more mystery under the hood. (As if) This was back when I was huffing a lot.

And if you went to THIS Cincy, you know what the crowd is about. Hint, though he likey had beer in his hatch, that is not the attraction:

Some local MkI content (no, not mine, does 11s)

The redness, there can just never be too many:

Now don't be marking your territory there:

Archaic processes 101, the cyanotype:

Canadians often bring two cars each to Cincy, seven Cincy's for me, with my Sciroccos there nine times. It's because we're so close to Ohio eh?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

*yawn*
Mornin' everybody. Today's forecast? Partly sunny & 57 degrees. I was gonna do some flying for breakfast but it's also supposed to be pretty windy. Could I do it? Yes. Would it be fun? Not so much.
The goal for the day is to get Shadow moved out of the hangar, clean up the place a bit, and then *FINALLY* get this into the bay:








She's been sitting rather forlornly in the barn pretty much since Cincy. Now that I've acquired a number of parts for her, it's time to get busy. I'm really lookin' forward to this project.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Gotta watch out for Daun. He'll take you to an abandoned Wendy's!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_OKay, so nobody's awake and Spinney's still bowling. 


Well, not quite everybody.

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_First, this thread needs more cats, 


If you insist.









_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Now don't be marking your territory there:



Awwww.
RIP my long-time winter beater. One of the best Sciroccos I've ever owned. Not pretty but cheap and fun.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_What happened to the Jaguar?

Brad towed it to his dad's yesterday. It's slated to get scrapped - he just wanted it for the spare Chevy 350 that came with it. (The car was pretty rotted.)
_Don't worry Greg, I have your parts request._


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

That's the best kind of Scirocco - one you can DRIVE!








Owned










_Modified by timbo2132 at 8:17 AM 3-2-2008_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Ok, now that I've caught up with the *8 pages since yesterday*, I'm off to get something accomplished.
Hey Brian - go work on your car instead of whoring it up in here. Makes it difficult to keep up.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Not pretty but cheap and fun. 

Sounds like my ex.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
WTF? And you didn't even call??? (Ahem, note the new location?)

What a bummer. Mr Lee could have riden in your new Jag.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Gotta watch out for Daun. He'll take you to an abandoned Wendy's!!









Or worse. When the scenery looks like this and you ain't got no way out:

This is what you resort to: 


So Spinney's not the only one. This "event" had the "advantage of also featuring all the "talented" youth in the area in a Battle of the Bands. It was a real happening place...







Gotta watch out for guys you meet on the internet I tell you


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_OKay, so nobody's awake and Spinney's still bowling. 
First, this thread needs more cats, and yes, shhh, I DID put my CIS back in, that MSnS stuff is for the birds, it's too reliable and adjustable, I need more mystery under the hood. (As if) This was back when I was huffing a lot.


Nope Spinney is just waking up


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Ok, now that I've caught up with the *8 pages since yesterday*, I'm off to get something accomplished.
Hey Brian - go work on your car instead of whoring it up in here. Makes it difficult to keep up.

















I will be today. . . Its like the good old days... Cincy thread should move 8-10 daily


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

hey are you making fun of my bowling interest


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Not pretty but cheap and fun. 


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Sounds like my ex.









omfg lmao


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

G'morning...draggin' ass this morning.......too much wine last night








today to do...... bottle another batch of beer and brew a Brown Ale.
Rocco Cincy content: I will have homebrew in the hatch of my rocco to share at Cincy


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'd have drilled it to the wall.








My car's parked outside. I just am loving the new lights.
Single euros + bra = the hotness.









they do look good timbo-- simplicty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Morio,
There is no more pictures of my ride... 
Its up on jack stands

do jackstands prevent you from taking pictures?








jackstand picture of mine:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
At least you are happy. . . I would have been the same








*OWNED*
For Morio









now i need to find a way to get a taglight down there for mine so i dont get pulled over again


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Weatherman said snow, but we got nothin' it's 43° out there.

and it was glorious....i got 2 GTGs yesterday and a couple hundred miles racked up on the scirocco....it was a good day, tiring, but good
lve of scirocco, further kindled http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
umm







my car goes in the snow... ALso plows it when there is more than 3 inches

3 inches, for the weak....my VR lip acts like a plow if theres a dusting


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Naw, It is actually painted flat black... Real single stage paint!


\discussion of heckblende/
mines flat tooo....krylon semi flat rattle can...single stange, hotness, did it in my back yard on friday


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

I was talking about the Jetta!








My rocco see no snow


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
\discussion of heckblende/
mines flat tooo....krylon semi flat rattle can...single stange, hotness, did it in my back yard on friday























yeah mine was a rattle can job... I actually had it prep and painted at a body shop


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
3 inches, for the weak....my VR lip acts like a plow if theres a dusting









VR lips are for the weak







Scrapping metal valance is what I am talking about


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Brian.... where are the Schmidts?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_Brian.... where are the Schmidts?









On my Scirocco


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_First, this thread needs more cats

How about more dogs? You see she must inspect everything I do before I do it. But I am not planning on bringing her with me this year, to much to handle.








Oh and good morning all.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

Off to do some work


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Yeah yeah. . . I might just rock no plate. . . **** it


I was to this point the other day, after it took me two days to get insurance and a plate for the car, then got home and had no hardward to put the plate on the car. This was after I discovered that the screws I had bought at Auto Zone were like putting a quarter through a dime sized hole, also when I discovered I have no idea how to get the tunk open. (Daun helped but it's stuck or something). So went back to Auto Zone and they have these suction cup things that are made the license plates so, low and behold plate is hanging on rear window in a rather inconspicuos place. Waiting to be pulled over for it.......


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_ROCCO is ALIVE!!!!! Alternator is installed and my car is running brilliantly























so I washed her..










awesome. well done. rewards for good behavior http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Why use the gabbly room when we have the cincy thread?

truer words have not been uttered, in this thread atleast


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*








Do I smell a Scirocco room Chit Chat forum coming soon


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where's Brian? Why isn't he here posting?
I guess I gotta pick up his slack. Slacker.









brian can calm down for a moment, im reading through the pages that i missed. hes all overt that jive


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Bah! Back seats are for the weak!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_








Sucks you got pulled over... did you get ticketed








Let me guess rear plate no light








_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 12:03 AM 3-2-2008_

guess correct, no ticket though. SCORE


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif glad to here...
Um are you over 1000 yet


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread 
» Topic Participation
8711 posts exist in this topic.
Contributors are ranked most active first. » Close Window
User Posts 
frd206 995 
Mtl-Marc 891 
G-rocco 739 
mr lee 573 
timbo2132 542 
Chris16vRocco 515 
16VScirrocco88 461 
punchbug 448 
bigtavo 398 
MK1roccin77 383 
scirocco*joe 374 
Morio 235 
vwdaun 230 
tmechanic 223 
85roccoZ400 193 
Iroczgirl 184 
cholland_ 125 
Michael Bee 104


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
brian can calm down for a moment, im reading through the pages that i missed. hes all overt that jive


Never







Once I start I never stop...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Frd206 will need to read two more pages before he catches up...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_hey are you making fun of my bowling interest









Not at all, did you not see that pic of me smiling/bowling??


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Oh I couldn't really tell that was you...
*OWNED*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

BTW: I never really like this picture before... but for some reason it has grown on me 100%


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







Do I smell a Scirocco room Chit Chat forum coming soon









Soon??? What do you think THESE 249 pages are???








EDIT: *250* pages, wow this is moving along rather briskly, is't it?










_Modified by punchbug at 8:34 AM 3-2-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

When you gonna fix your sig - my name is timbo2132, not Timbo2123!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Oh I couldn't really tell that was you...
*OWNED*









Okay, so answer me this, on the MkIs with the "Scirocco" filler plates, do they sit flush with the rear lights, or are they recessed. And are they lit, and if so, how so? I'm cooking up a custm one and may as well make it look like the stock piece. SO many little distracting side projects for me this year. you know?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

See, now Marc has me thinking about olden times. Let's take a wander back through the ol' memory banks.
The obsession with cars must partially be to blame from my Mom. Here she is in her 1969 Mustang 302 Fastback. How 'bout them chrome reverses?








Here I am in the back of our new (used) 1977 Ford F100. I think this was in 1979.








More once I restart my computer. Friggin' tax software not working...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_When you gonna fix your sig - my name is timbo2132, not Timbo2123!









Why not make it Timbo1342?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
If you insist.










Coolest cat evar. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Okay, so answer me this, on the MkIs with the "Scirocco" filler plates, do they sit flush with the rear lights, or are they recessed. And are they lit, and if so, how so? I'm cooking up a custm one and may as well make it look like the stock piece. SO many little distracting side projects for me this year. you know?


Like this?
Yes it sits flush with the rear lights.
LMK, I'll be selling it.








And the licence plate holder has a light too. ================================================================> ^^^^ 
For the rebels without a licence plate light in here.











_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:02 PM 3-2-2008_


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Buenos dias muchachos!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Like this?
Yes it sits flush with the rear lights.
LMK, I'll be selling it.








And the licence plate holder has a light too. ================================================================> ^^^^ 
For the rebels without a licence plate light in here.








_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:02 PM 3-2-2008_

I'm keeping my custom jobbie, you'll see why when you see it, I just have to do more fabbing to get it to sit flush then. And if you want to talk trade on the stock license plate filler piece in trade for that lit plate holder, LMK.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Goodmorning Everybody, I was on earlier but after reading 5 pages I needed a break.
I think we need more chickens in here.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning Everybody, I was on earlier but after reading 5 pages I needed a break.
I think we need more chickens in here.
























You had to do that, didn't you.
My grandma, she had a record of production flock of Barred Rocks:

My son snuggling a "black chick" on the couch: (also Barred Rock, in case you wondered)

My daughter and "Red", they were pretty inseperable:

Note, the blue tarp is where my Wind Tunnel now stands. The cars got a lot nicer building that the poultry.
And finally, ME, with my prize winning Speckled Sussex cockrel, and my family. What a bunch of hicks eh?


I have LOTS more and will just keep posting unless you....




_Modified by punchbug at 10:42 AM 3-2-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_See, now Marc has me thinking about olden times. Let's take a wander back through the ol' memory banks.
The obsession with cars must partially be to blame from my Mom. Here she is in her 1969 Mustang 302 Fastback. How 'bout them chrome reverses?








Here I am in the back of our new (used) 1977 Ford F100. I think this was in 1979.








More once I restart my computer. Friggin' tax software not working...

My mom had a first year (66?) turquoise one, not a fastback though. She got lots of tickets with it. Then she got this, which became my first car. It became my brother's first car after I snapped a con. rod on it in what would now be described as a "street race"







:


I'm sure I already had the prom picture up in here once at least.
I had a 77 F150 too, great truck, I sold it in 91 to get my 88F150, which I still have. When I sold it, the 77 had aspenite for floorboards so your legs didn't get wet. Looks good in this picture though. What a beast. See Joe, I figured we had a lot in common.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Chickens hmmmmmm

how about ducks......








or rabbits








or goats








or cows








it had to be started.......


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And if you want to talk trade on the stock license plate filler piece in trade for that lit plate holder, LMK.

I already have the stock license plate filler piece. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I already have the stock license plate filler piece. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Okay then, I'll keep that then...where did the whores go? Surely not working on the Sabbath??


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

WOW, almost 3 hours and non of geeks got the reference.
and punchbug.

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_


_Modified by punchbug at 10:42 AM 3-2-2008_

NO! I'LL NEVER GIVE UP AH HAHAHAHAHA!
Besides we already had cats and dogs, we needed chickens, and ducks, and goats, and if anyone can find one, a ocelot would be nice too.


_Modified by tmechanic at 2:59 PM 3-2-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Besides we already had cats and dogs, we needed chickens, and ducks, and goats, and if anyone can find one, a *ocelot* would be nice too.



http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










Reminds me of my son's nautical adventure on Erie this summer (27' sailboat). Suffice to say, they got the pirate and Bud flags, and the blow up doll fouled in the rigging (sails stayed down/ gas engine running intermittently on solar only. alternator had also failed), went adrift into a bigass rock, got towed by the Coast Guard taking on more water than the bilge pump could deal with. It was CLASSIC. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif We have WAY too many adventures around here.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Like this?
Yes it sits flush with the rear lights.
LMK, I'll be selling it.








And the licence plate holder has a light too. ================================================================> ^^^^ 
For the rebels without a licence plate light in here.








_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:02 PM 3-2-2008_

BTW - Marc I will buy your license plate filler as long as you throw in the that red thing it is attached too.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
BTW - Marc I will buy your license plate filler as long as you throw in the that red thing it is attached too.









No kidding, what a pretty car. Can't wait to see it in person. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can you tell I don't have enough energy to do anything but pester you guys today? What a waste of a weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by punchbug at 1:26 PM 3-2-2008_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread 
» Topic Participation
User Posts 
85roccoZ400 193 


And in only a few days it seems. No wonder there are 8 pages a day now. Someone is looking to be the top whore....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

I am looking to buy some new carpeted floor mats for the '88. I would like to find some with the tether like the old Lloyds mats that the dealer used to sell. Anyone seen these around lately? I suppose if I don't find them I can get their current ones that have a non-slip backing, but I just don't see that working as well as the old tether.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
now i need to find a way to get a taglight down there for mine so i dont get pulled over again









I got one from work that I screwed to the bottom of my bumper, then ran the wires inside and spliced them into the taillight wiring.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
\discussion of heckblende/
mines flat tooo....krylon semi flat rattle can...single stange, hotness, did it in my back yard on friday
















Mine is unpainted and scratched to hell. It also had "****" written on it in nightshades overspray when I got it. I wiped that off with acetone at the same time that I wiped the nightshades off of the lights.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
VR lips are for the weak







Scrapping metal valance is what I am talking about









Don't scrap your metal valence, someone else might be able to use it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
truer words have not been uttered, in this thread atleast









I have uttered those words on several occasions already, and they were just as true then as they are now.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I had a 77 F150 too, great truck, I sold it in 91 to get my 88F150, which I still have. When I sold it, the 77 had aspenite for floorboards so your legs didn't get wet. Looks good in this picture though. What a beast. See Joe, I figured we had a lot in common.










My Dad had a 78 F150 Ranger Explorer when I was a kid, it was rusty as hell, he sold that and bought an 88 F150 4-speed, which was a good truck, he had that for quite a few years. He also had a 72 Mustang Mach 1 long before I was born though.


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

How bout herps?
Been watching this thread for a while But now I have seen Dead Milkmen quotes and ducks I have to add something.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (1nsanevwfreak)*

^^cuddly.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Okay then, I'll keep that then...where did the whores go? Surely not working on the Sabbath??

I did work today.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Coolest parts request of the day today: A CV axle for a 1986 Renault Alliance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love when people look for weird stuff, since it's a challenge to find it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Where is everybody?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where is everybody?










Drinking.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Drinking.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

















Lucky ducks, tried it, bad idea.










_Modified by punchbug at 4:12 PM 3-2-2008_


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I wish.....no alchohol and no money to buy it with


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_I wish.....no alchohol and no money to buy it with









I have lots, it's only five hours or so, come on down!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I'm getting hungry.








Somebody get me a cheesesteak.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm getting hungry.








Somebody get me a cheesesteak.


Bon appétit!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

that looks so good right now


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_I am looking to buy some new carpeted floor mats for the '88. I would like to find some with the tether like the old Lloyds mats that the dealer used to sell. Anyone seen these around lately? I suppose if I don't find them I can get their current ones that have a non-slip backing, but I just don't see that working as well as the old tether.

Why not buy Lloyds mats again? They still come with the tether http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I'm on my 2nd set


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_And finally, ME, with my prize winning Speckled Sussex cockrel.

This makes me giggle.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Okay then, I'll keep that then...where did the whores go? Surely not working on the Sabbath??

I was Megasquirtin' my little heart out! Burning my fingertips, breathing in sodering fumes!
Then I went to my brothers house to have dinner with my sister, before she flies back to New Mexico.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
This makes me giggle.









I love the easter hat, pink boots, trike and Red myself. Red looks so resigned to the whole ordeal. What's she gonna do, she's a chicken and not so bright.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning Everybody, I was on earlier but after reading 5 pages I needed a break.
I think we need more chickens in here.
































_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_WOW, almost 3 hours and non of geeks got the reference.

I'm assuming by that you mean the Eye of Sauron reference from The Lord of the Rings? I s'pose I didn't think any of us wouldn't have gotten the reference, therefore I promptly ignored it.
Sorry, Brian.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Dinner was an odd combination. Sloppy Joe and leftover fettuccine alfredo from last night.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Bon appétit!











_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_that looks so good right now









Trust me, I had one. It tasted better'n it looked!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Dinner was an odd combination. Sloppy Joe and leftover fettuccine alfredo from last night.

I had greek food. Some dolmades and a lamb stew. Chocolate fudge cake for dessert.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Dinner was an odd combination. Sloppy Joe and leftover fettuccine alfredo from last night.

Mmmmm, dinner. I had a liver mousse pate with toasted bread, beef brisket sandwich with some swiss cheese and horseradish and a side of thin, crispy fries.
Oh, and a Sly Fox Scotch Ale. Goddamn, that was good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Red looks so resigned to the whole ordeal. What's she gonna do, she's a chicken and not so bright.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Today's forecast? Partly sunny & 57 degrees. I was gonna do some flying for breakfast but it's also supposed to be pretty windy. Could I do it? Yes. Would it be fun? Not so much.


Yeah well the sunshine won out. We ended up flying out to breakfast with some friends after all.









_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_The goal for the day is to get Shadow moved out of the hangar, clean up the place a bit, and then *FINALLY* get this into the bay:








She's been sitting rather forlornly in the barn pretty much since Cincy. Now that I've acquired a number of parts for her, it's time to get busy. I'm really lookin' forward to this project.

So how'd my day go? Pretty well I think:
-Shadow out of the hangar? Check. (Forgot to snap pics!)
-Hangar cleaned up? Check. (Need to haul a couple parts to the barn but the truck was unavailable.)
-Hope (Margret's name for the red '80) moved to the hangar?








That would be another "check."
Cheery little car that one - it knows it was saved from the crusher in California. Installed the battery and on the third crank it fired up after sitting since Cincy.
And, I even had time to start in on the major interior swapping project. Diggin' the house carpet for the front half of the car....








The old tan interior is going into Shadow, i.e. the scrapper. It's *way* baked. Replacing it with a slightly less baked red interior thanks to Matt Murray. (Saddest6day66).








I see from the number of added pages, some of you weren't out working on Sciroccos. Tsk tsk.



_Modified by vwdaun at 9:11 PM 3-2-2008_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Major snippage:

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_This "event" had the "advantage of also featuring all the "talented" youth in the area in a Battle of the Bands. It was a real happening place...







Gotta watch out for guys you meet on the internet I tell you









Funny. We had dinner with Van & Nancy Jones this evening (Cessna N180HS) and were re-living that trip. Good times. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I see from the number of added pages, some of you weren't out working on Sciroccos. Tsk tsk.


The Sciroccos are in storage for another 1-2 months.








P4C


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_

I see from the number of added pages, some of you weren't out working on Sciroccos. Tsk tsk.
_Modified by vwdaun at 9:11 PM 3-2-2008_

Well, lung crud here, too weak to really walk around, trying to rest/get better so I can do serious wrenching on March break. But I can post stuff without too much effort







Besides, my car isn't even here







I miss him, time to head North again I'd say.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Hi lung crud! *waves*
Oops, I though you were introducing yourself.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Dinner was an odd combination. Sloppy Joe and leftover fettuccine alfredo from last night.

Mine was the usual Sunday evening Generations Pizza.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
The old tan interior is going into Shadow, i.e. the scrapper. It's *way* baked. Replacing it with a slightly less baked red interior thanks to Matt Murray. (Saddest6day66)

Hey, I helped too!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

dinner tonight:
grass fed sirloin steaks, organic sweet potato oven fries, spinach salad with tomato french (organic dressing), a bottle of California's Jewel Cab Sauv...
the organic and grass fed is because I work for Whole Foods







and get a nice discount..


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Hey, I helped too!










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for Greg









Waiting for this from the UK. Leather MK2 door cards.








They will be dyed *black*, and be fed to the *black* MK2 monster.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_the organic and grass fed is because I work for Whole Foods







and get a nice discount..









No chit?! I know where the Whole Foods' offices are! My girlfriend's Dad works for a company whose offices are in the same building in Austin. Very cool area of town. The Amy's Ice Cream across the street is AWESOME!
The company I work for has a store at 6th and Lamar. Perhaps you've heard of Anthropologie? 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
No chit?! I know where the Whole Foods' offices are! My girlfriend's Dad works for a company whose offices are in the same building in Austin. Very cool area of town. The Amy's Ice Cream across the street is AWESOME!
The company I work for has a store at 6th and Lamar. Perhaps you've heard of Anthropologie? 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

YES!!!!! I am at the Corporate office on the 2nd floor...





















and I do know the store!!! definitely let me know when you are in town!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Mine was the usual Sunday evening Generations Pizza.









I did start to tear down one plaster wall in the living room. I just love plaster dust.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
YES!!!!! I am at the Corporate office on the 2nd floor...





















and I do know the store!!! definitely let me know when you are in town!!









Will do! Erin's family is from Austin, so we're in town at least 2x a year. 
Scirocco brothers and sisters: _UNITE_!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Will do! Erin's family is from Austin, so we're in town at least 2x a year. 
Scirocco brothers and sisters: _UNITE_!

wonderful!!! I drive my rocco almost daily!! so it is always in the parking garage under the store!!! and we will definitely need to get some ice cream at Amys


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Waiting for this from the UK. Leather MK2 door cards.








They will be dyed *black*, and be fed to the *black* MK2 monster. 









NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Sell them to me and re-trim in new black leather!
Red car + tan leather interior = the hotness.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Morio)*

Dinner? Scrambled eggs, steamed spinach, some grapes and an olive or two for me. It was good.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Sell them to me and re-trim in new black leather!
Red car + tan leather interior = the hotness.

That would be hot.
Spend some coin and have some recaro trophies reupholstered with the centers in a matching tan fabric, the black outer bolster matching a black dash...
Mmmm...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Sell them to me and re-trim in new black leather!


















_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Red car + tan leather interior = the hotness.

*Black* on *black* _is_ the hotness. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








They need to match Mr and Mrs Lees *black* headliner.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_dinner tonight:
grass fed sirloin steaks, organic sweet potato oven fries, spinach salad with tomato french (organic dressing), a bottle of California's Jewel Cab Sauv...


Ok, so most people I suspect are planning to bring beer to cincy. Others might bring Gin. (maybe some beer for breakfast)
I guess you'll be bringing wine?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Sell them to me and re-trim in new black leather!
Red car + tan leather interior = the hotness.

Tan leather IS the hotness, unless it's tired out tan pleather MkI seats like in the above picture. (EDIT: Okay, no longer above, see previous page, you whores)
Then it's the painfulness. Cannot WAIT to get my seats back, tan and green is pretty hot too. Add copper carpet and you have seventies in spades.


_Modified by punchbug at 6:56 PM 3-2-2008_


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

red and tan is the hotness


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

http://www.philly.com/philly/n....html


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Ok, so most people I suspect are planning to bring beer to cincy. Others might bring Gin. (maybe some beer for breakfast)
I guess you'll be bringing wine?

I am actually a homebrewer (beer going to start wine later this year)..So homebrew beer will be with me and I guess it wouldn't hurt to bring some bottles of descent wine..







and since I should be driving solo I will have plenty of room


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_









That's ummm, kinda disturbing....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Sheesh, if I wasn't a post-whore I would have ninja edited for the page ownage pic.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
That's ummm, kinda disturbing....

yeah...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

ok, how about this one?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
I am actually a homebrewer (beer going to start wine later this year)..So homebrew beer will be with me and I guess it wouldn't hurt to bring some bottles of descent wine..







and since I should be driving solo I will have plenty of room
























Last batch I brewed was a long time ago...
Maybee one day I'll start all over again.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Timbo, Joe,Bigtavo...
_Philly area crew_
I heard a story on NPR about some guys who went to EVERY museum in Philly.
Apparently there are 203 of them!
You can get a pamphlet about it.

_Quote, originally posted by *michaelvitez.com* »_NPR did a story on weekend edition following my story in the Philadelphia Inquirer on Dick Hughes and Bill McLaughlin and their travels together to 203 museums. So many people have been trying to order a copy of the little booklet, and have been contacting me. So here is the easy way. Send a check for $6 (which covers postage!) to St. Paulâ€™s Episcopal Church, 22 East Chestnut Hill Avenue, Philadelphia, Pa, 19118. Tell them you want a copy of Travels with Dick and Bill. 


http://michaelvitez.com/?p=82


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_ok, how about this one?











We love you too Greg.









Darn solder fumes.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

This was rated one of the 10 best resturants in Philly
http://www.standardtap.com/


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Why not buy Lloyds mats again? They still come with the tether http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I'm on my 2nd set









Well it appears that they don't have the tether anymore, just a non slip backing. At least their website and the retailers indicate that.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I bought some in September that came with the tether


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Three months left untill Cincy folks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I see from the number of added pages, some of you weren't out working on Sciroccos. Tsk tsk.
_Modified by vwdaun at 9:11 PM 3-2-2008_

I planned to go out and do some work, but with all the fresh snow I decided to go snowmobiling. And it was fun until left ski broke through some ice, the sled stopped and I kept going through the windshield. Bent the ski all to sh*t too. It was sooo much fun riding back home across the lake with the bent ski throwing snow up at my helmet, not being able to see a damned thing. And of course it was dark. Seems like it's always something with vehicles-this week it's a new windshield and ski and probably the skeg.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I bought some in September that came with the tether









Well, that gives me hope. Where did you get them?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Roadworksauto.com


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Roadworksauto.com


Just checked them out. Thanks. I wonder why there was no mention of the tethers on Llloyds website. Odd.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Soon??? What do you think THESE 249 pages are???








EDIT: *250* pages, wow this is moving along rather briskly, is't it?










No Cathy I mean one that never ends







endless chit chat thread


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_When you gonna fix your sig - my name is timbo2132, not Timbo2123!
















and its been like that for how long







and your just saying something..


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Okay, so answer me this, on the MkIs with the "Scirocco" filler plates, do they sit flush with the rear lights, or are they recessed. And are they lit, and if so, how so? I'm cooking up a custm one and may as well make it look like the stock piece. SO many little distracting side projects for me this year. you know?

I think it is suppose to be flush... However I will say mine fits like crap...
It isn't made very well


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I think it is suppose to be flush... However I will say mine fits like crap...
It isn't made very well









X 2 
But still cool as hell to have


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
And in only a few days it seems. No wonder there are 8 pages a day now. Someone is looking to be the top whore....








*Been there done that last year!*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I think it is suppose to be flush... However I will say mine fits like crap...
It isn't made very well










On MK1s they are flush.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Did we manage to do 8 pages in a day?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Don't scrap your metal valence, someone else might be able to use it.









Naw it needs to hit the ground


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Tan leather IS the hotness!

Cathy is right!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_red and tan is the hotness






























Indeed!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
X 2 
But still cool as hell to have

Yea even color *black*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Did we manage to do 8 pages in a day?


Really?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Did we manage to do 8 pages in a day?


Who's counting Greg really!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







Indeed!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







*Been there done that last year!*








wned


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

That was to Morio... red on tan = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_That was to Morio... red on tan = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Nah, black on black on black. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Nah, black on black on black. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















Nope nope can't put it


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







Nope nope can't put it


Yeah, you'd love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

black isn't my favorite


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

once you go black you never go back


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_once you go black you never go back


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_once you go black you never go back

Right on!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Right on!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Yeah, you'd love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Probably one of my favorite Rolling Stones songs, along with Ruby Tuesday. I definitely liked them better before Mick Jagger forgot how to sing.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

You guys are old


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_once you go black you never go back

You would know.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_You guys are old
















Who's old? Surely you're not talking to me.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*








snap


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Who's old? Surely you're not talking to me.

Im talking to whoever is out there listening


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Off to bed


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Frd206 will need to read two more pages before he catches up...









ill need to read more than that to catch up now








996


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I got one from work that I screwed to the bottom of my bumper, then ran the wires inside and spliced them into the taillight wiring.

spliced into taillight wiring, ziptied and gorilla taped on the tow hook
result:
















997


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
You would know.









actually I would


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Mine is unpainted and scratched to hell. It also had "****" written on it in nightshades overspray when I got it. I wiped that off with acetone at the same time that I wiped the nightshades off of the lights.

yeah, mines flatted--- put the 1st knick in the paint of it today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
998


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Mmmmm, dinner. I had a liver mousse pate with toasted bread, beef brisket sandwich with some swiss cheese and horseradish and a side of thin, crispy fries.
Oh, and a Sly Fox Scotch Ale. Goddamn, that was good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i had crabcakes and steak....mmmm,mmmmmm good eatin
2 new castles after i got back home








999


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

1000!!!!!!
gratutious hatch shots that are now tha fasion, of a hatch that is going to be replaced soon and transformed later
































and my rear that got me in trouble


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_I did start to tear down one plaster wall in the living room. I just love plaster dust.









'
breathe it in, its good for you.
smoke while your doing it too


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Three months left untill Cincy folks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









awesome, after this weekend, my fears of making the drive to cincy are much aleviated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_black isn't my favorite









mine either


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Off to bed









bye brian








hey, maybe instead of whoring it up one of these days you can get that thing straightened out that you have sold to me


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

alright peeps, broke 1k.

im out for tonight, back to school tomorrow where the whoring can resule at full speed


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

You could have at least gone for 2500 posts tonight. Slacker.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

sorry all but red and tan is the hottest





























white and black is 2nd






















ok...maybe not ..black and tan is 2nd


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_sorry all but red and tan is the hottest





























white and black is 2nd






















ok...maybe not ..black and tan is 2nd



















































Mmmmmmmmm, black and tan.....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Three months left untill Cincy folks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Well, my car has no transmission (literally, it's in pieces and I don't have them all), a honking big exhaust leak at the moment (like 1.5" across hole), no rad, no intake aside from TB and manifold, wrong injectors, no interior, and a mismatched hood that needs to go away. Oh, and a fuel and spark map that is half untested. And needs tires, maybe brakes if I get truly insane, as in full swap out for bigger. 3 months at a rate of a weekend a month access (it's three hours from here)? No worries, you'll meet my bug maybe... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
No Cathy I mean one that never ends







endless chit chat thread









Used to be called "the list"







This one doesn't get much of a break, I expect the 09 one will start up around June 3 or so this year.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_once you go black you never go back

I did. That used to be the fleet colour, coulda been Mennonites or something, we had a black truck, a black Jetta, my black bug, and a black PT cruiser. Only four vehicles, how easy is THAT? Then "she" happened, the 16V. Shook my world, that event. Now they're all kinds of colours, except my bug and my truck and the Jetta. Black with red is also the hotness, BTW, but black on black on black is sexxxy as hell, if you keep washing and vaccuuming....








"Black cars...look better in the shade" Yeah, I'm old.









_Modified by punchbug at 3:28 AM 3-3-2008_


_Modified by punchbug at 3:42 AM 3-4-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_You could have at least gone for 2500 posts tonight. Slacker.









sorry chris







maybe tonight


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Well, my car has no transmission (literally, it's in pieces and I don't have them all), a honking big exhaust leak at the moment (like 1.5" across hole), no rad, no intake aside from TB and manifold, wrong injectors, no interior, and a mismatched hood that needs to go away. Oh, and a fuel and spark map that is half untested. And needs tires, maybe brakes if I get truly insane, as in full swap out for bigger. 3 months at a rate of a weekend a month access (it's three hours from here)? No worries, you'll meet my bug maybe... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

good luck cathy.















owned


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Used to be called "the list"







This one doesn't get much of a break, I expect the 09 one will start up around June 3 or so this year. 

i vote june 2nd







why waste time?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

i owned with post 2500....just now realized.
i shall commemeorate with another post


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I did. That used to be the fleet colour, coulda been Mennonites or something, we had a black truck, a black Jetta, my black bug, and a black PT cruiser. Only four vehicles, how easy is THAT? Then "she" happened, the 16V. Shook my world, that event. Now they're all kinds of colours, except my bug and my truck and the Jetta. Black with red is also the hotness, BTW, but black on black on black is sexxxy as hell, if you keep washing and vaccuuming....








"Black cars...look better in the shade" Yeah, I'm old.









_Modified by punchbug at 3:28 AM 3-3-2008_
black on black with black is the way to go.....if you want to drive yourself nuts keeping them looking good

_Modified by punchbug at 4:55 AM 3-3-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

Makin' sure you stay on top, eh?








Also: It doesn't feel like I post as much as it says, You know what that means, Quality WITH Quantity!










_Modified by timbo2132 at 8:34 AM 3-3-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Makin' sure you stay on top, eh?








Also: It doesn't feel like I post as much as it says, You know what that means, Quality WITH Quantity!









_Modified by timbo2132 at 8:34 AM 3-3-2008_

pretty much. and it does feel like i post alot, just not over 1k in this thread


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_1000!!!!!!
gratutious hatch shots that are now tha fasion, of a hatch that is going to be replaced soon and transformed later










Yeah, but the pics Brian and I posted were in Focus


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Yeah, but the pics Brian and I posted were in Focus

















yeah, i know. i know.
what excuse do you want: not my camera, had no tripod, foot slipped, dog ate my homework, sneezed


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Morning'
Any pilots in the house?








http://www.cnn.com/video/#/vid...p.cnn


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Holy god!!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Morning'
Any pilots in the house?








http://www.cnn.com/video/#/vid...p.cnn

holy carp!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Morning'
Any pilots in the house?








http://www.cnn.com/video/#/vid...p.cnn


Mad tyte drifting!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Mad tyte drifting *YO* !

fixed


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Probably one of my favorite Rolling Stones songs, along with Ruby Tuesday. I definitely liked them better before Mick Jagger forgot how to sing.

Yeah, also before Keith Richards died.








Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
I am actually a homebrewer (beer going to start wine later this year)..So homebrew beer will be with me and I guess it wouldn't hurt to bring some bottles of descent wine..







and since I should be driving solo I will have plenty of room
























I've been lazy with my homebrewing lately. Just have not had the energy since the move. I need to get cracking if I am going to have something ready by Cincy. Not sure what to do yet- experiment with something new or try my 'ol standard Pale Ale that gets better every time I do it....








Brendan


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Yeah, also before Keith Richards died.








Brendan

Run, don't walk to see Keith Richards in the documentary concert movie _Chuck Berry - Hail, Hail Rock n' Roll_. What a great fricken movie! If you can get your hands on the 4 disc DVD there are some awesome jam sessions that didn't make the final cut.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Mine was the usual Sunday evening Generations Pizza.









I may be a little late in adding this but you suck!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i had crabcakes and steak....mmmm,mmmmmm good eatin
2 new castles after i got back home








999

YUMMY! I remember the crabcakes and steak at the Towson Diner. Nobody in Ohio has figured out crabcakes like they do in 'Balmer.








Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Yeah, also before Keith Richards died.








Brendan






























Keith Richards is alive and well and playing the part of a pirate in a certain recent movie.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*






























Reminds me of my flight into Springfield, IL back in '99 was flying in a TWA turbo prop, we hit the runway at a 30* angle bucking 45-70 mph cross winds, was kind of fun listening to the chatter between the pilot and the tower.
I was sitting towards the back giggling like a madman, that was one fun trip, better than a roller coaster, the "flight attendant" did not appreciate my Yeee HAWS and manic laughing fits.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
bye brian








hey, maybe instead of whoring it up one of these days you can get that thing straightened out that you have sold to me
















Yes I will talk to my friend today







Sorry


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Used to be called "the list"







This one doesn't get much of a break, I expect the 09 one will start up around June 3 or so this year. 

Or maybe I will just start a forum


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Yeah, but the pics Brian and I posted were in Focus























Greg comes out swinging


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
yeah, i know. i know.
what excuse do you want: not my camera, had no tripod, foot slipped, dog ate my homework, sneezed









There is no reason for it... Digi... delete take again


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







Greg comes out swinging









I pull no punches before I've had my coffee


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

So good morning all..
Time to get ready for my short work day. 12-5


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Wow, nothing like taking half of your morning to catch up on thread topics.








Had an exciting weekend, I'm beat. Went out to Coshocton county on saturday to a cabin a friend of mine uses. It's not much, there is electricity, but currently no running water. Heated by a woodburner. It was cold saturday night but we went out Jeeping in some of the re-claimed coal mining recreation grounds owned by AEP. Found a really nice place to look at the stars. The trails were frozen over and it was pretty easy going. But it was dark so we didn't go out too far. The next morning, it was a beautiful day so we went out to some of the trails that we knew. A good layer of snow and some ice but it was much warmer and a bit more sloppy going. We went down into this big ravine, a very steep hill that was all snow-covered and around a bend only to find a dead-end. So we had to turn around and go back up, and that's where we had problems.







My friend's Jeep made it after about 5 tries, but I knew I would have problems as my tires were not as good, even though I had the better rear axle.







After about a dozen tries, I finally made it 3/4 the way up, after a full-throttle 4-th gear blast (in low range!) which was JUST far enough for the tow strap to reach. Even then it took a little bit of tugging to make it, but we got it out! The situation only became worse though, as the snow continued to melt and it got much sloppier. We both got stuck about twice more (both times on hills too) that would have been cake if they were still frozen over. After it was all said and done, my Jeep was totally covered from top to bottom in mud- I had to scrape mud off the side windows just to be able to see! I would have taken a picture but it was so bad I made a bee-line to a carwash. Casual trail riding Jeep trip became an adventure! That's what it's all about though, eh? Time for new TIRES!
Scirocco Content: It's warm enough that I might replace the coolant temp sensor today after work.








Brendan


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I pull no punches before I've had my coffee









Yeah I need to go pick me up some coffee before getting into work... I am drained


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_





























Keith Richards is alive and well and playing the part of a pirate in a certain recent movie.

It's a joke, "Keith Richards is dead but nobody told him yet."








Face it, the man LOOKS like a walking corpse.








Brendan


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
There is no reason for it... Digi... delete take again









Brian comes out swinging


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I pull no punches before I've had my coffee









I'm going to brew me a coffee _now_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
yeah, i know. i know.
what excuse do you want: not my camera, had no tripod, foot slipped, dog ate my homework, sneezed










They're all valid excuses.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

late to work today cause people in Austin can't drive when it is raining


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

It's 58° here in Philly. PERFECT weather. 
I installed Raulito's stereo - his one one was a sony, so's the new one. PLUG AND PLAY, BABY!!









Now, we're vacuumning and washing our cars. Muahahahahahahahaahahahahah!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
It's a joke, "Keith Richards is dead but nobody told him yet."








Face it, the man LOOKS like a walking corpse.








Brendan

He's looked like that since the late '70s.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_It's 58° here in Philly. PERFECT weather. 
I installed Raulito's stereo - his one one was a sony, so's the new one. PLUG AND PLAY, BABY!!








Now, we're vacuumning and washing our cars. Muahahahahahahahaahahahahah!


68* here. I should wash my car, but I ahve another english paper to write
















I really gotta do something with that black SCirocco soon...


_Modified by G-rocco at 12:29 PM 3-3-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Run, don't walk to see Keith Richards in the documentary concert movie _Chuck Berry - Hail, Hail Rock n' Roll_. What a great fricken movie! If you can get your hands on the 4 disc DVD there are some awesome jam sessions that didn't make the final cut.

jeff, that is not proper etiquete...in the event of an emergency such as this, run, bolwing over those infront of you, and whatever you do, do not walk, lest ye be trampled


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_YUMMY! I remember the crabcakes and steak at the Towson Diner. Nobody in Ohio has figured out crabcakes like they do in 'Balmer.








Brendan

10-4 on that.
my girlfriend goes to school in pittsburgh.....
a. they try and market crab meat mixed withfish formed into a glorified fishstick as a crab cake
and b. they think oldbay is a condiment that is to be resigned to the level of 'a dusting'
im gonna stay in md for a while


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Yes I will talk to my friend today







Sorry

no worries man, just giving you greif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just message me when you get an estimate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_There is no reason for it... Digi... delete take again

yeah yeah yeah, except for the fact that it looked clear on the little pissant digital screen


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_So good morning all..
Time to get ready for my short work day. 12-5

between 12 and 5 is when we get a break from spinney's rampage?
SCORE!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_They're all valid excuses.
















thanks marc, i knew i could count on you


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_It's 58° here in Philly. PERFECT weather. 
I installed Raulito's stereo - his one one was a sony, so's the new one. PLUG AND PLAY, BABY!!








Now, we're vacuumning and washing our cars. Muahahahahahahahaahahahahah!

its awesome here too, got to drive with the windows down in the scriocco today, it was GLORIOUS
didnt get pulled over for anything today either







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_68* here. I should wash my car, but I ahve another english paper to write








I really gotta do something with that black SCirocco soon...

_Modified by G-rocco at 12:29 PM 3-3-2008_

i should wash my cars too, im heading back to school, so it might just be a pay and spray job.
and greg, buying wheels/stalking the 4x100 classifieds for it does not count as doing anything to the black car


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

post 8900 in the thread, mine


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_post 8900 in the thread, mine









I'm holding out for post 10,000. Um, well, not really holding out since I am posting here, right now.
What is it about the sun shining, temps over 60 and being at work that makes me think about driving the Unicorn? Anyone want to help me build a 2.0 16v supercharged engine with MS? I think I need one. edit - I think I *want* one.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
thanks marc, i knew i could count on you
















Anytime. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Anyone want to help me build a 2.0 16v supercharged engine with MS? I think I need one. edit - I think I *want* one.

Grab the one in your Passat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I know I'll get one for my MK1.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Grab the one in your Passat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I know I'll get one for my MK1.









Nice thinkin'. I wonder if Cindy wiould notice if it went missing?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Run, don't walk to see Keith Richards in the documentary concert movie _Chuck Berry - Hail, Hail Rock n' Roll_. What a great fricken movie! If you can get your hands on the 4 disc DVD there are some awesome jam sessions that didn't make the final cut.

We had that on VHS when I was a little kid.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Wow, nothing like taking half of your morning to catch up on thread topics.








Had an exciting weekend, I'm beat. Went out to Coshocton county on saturday to a cabin a friend of mine uses. It's not much, there is electricity, but currently no running water. Heated by a woodburner. It was cold saturday night but we went out Jeeping in some of the re-claimed coal mining recreation grounds owned by AEP. Found a really nice place to look at the stars. The trails were frozen over and it was pretty easy going. But it was dark so we didn't go out too far. The next morning, it was a beautiful day so we went out to some of the trails that we knew. A good layer of snow and some ice but it was much warmer and a bit more sloppy going. We went down into this big ravine, a very steep hill that was all snow-covered and around a bend only to find a dead-end. So we had to turn around and go back up, and that's where we had problems.







My friend's Jeep made it after about 5 tries, but I knew I would have problems as my tires were not as good, even though I had the better rear axle.







After about a dozen tries, I finally made it 3/4 the way up, after a full-throttle 4-th gear blast (in low range!) which was JUST far enough for the tow strap to reach. Even then it took a little bit of tugging to make it, but we got it out! The situation only became worse though, as the snow continued to melt and it got much sloppier. We both got stuck about twice more (both times on hills too) that would have been cake if they were still frozen over. After it was all said and done, my Jeep was totally covered from top to bottom in mud- I had to scrape mud off the side windows just to be able to see! I would have taken a picture but it was so bad I made a bee-line to a carwash. Casual trail riding Jeep trip became an adventure! That's what it's all about though, eh? Time for new TIRES!
Scirocco Content: It's warm enough that I might replace the coolant temp sensor today after work.








Brendan

If you had a Toyota you'd have made it out no problem with stock suspension and bald tires.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Nice thinkin'. I wonder if Cindy wiould notice if it went missing?









_This old motor?_ I've had this for ages, picked it up at marshalls a few years ago.

passat? What passat? Cindy, it's always only been the Honda and the Scirocco!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Nice thinkin'. I wonder if Cindy wiould notice if it went missing?









Do EEETTTTTTTT!!!!!
Tell her "It must've been those darn kids with the screwdrivers that were walking down the street last night. I knew they were up to no good."


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Somebody vandalized a few cars on my street last night, including my stepdad's work truck.







Fortunately all of my vehicles were unharmed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »__This old motor?_ I've had this for ages, picked it up at marshalls a few years ago.

passat? What passat? Cindy, it's always only been the Honda and the Scirocco!

just say you wanted to up the ante and your workout schedule after the cheesesteaks on sat and you thought you needed a flintsones car


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Somebody vandalized a few cars on my street last night, including my stepdad's work truck.







Fortunately all of my vehicles were unharmed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that sucks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif if anyone comes and vandalizes my cars, then there are larger issues at play...i live in the middle of nowhere on a 1/3 mile private drive surrounded by cornfields and evergreens


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey, remember the time Joe lost his muffler on the way to Cincy and Marc almost hit it?
Man, we'll never forget that


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Hey, remember the time Joe lost his muffler on the way to Cincy and Marc almost hit it?
Man, we'll never forget that









You can't remember that, you weren't there!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_That would be hot.
Spend some coin and have some recaro trophies reupholstered with the centers in a matching tan fabric, the black outer bolster matching a black dash...
Mmmm...

I mean, I would love some Trophies, but that isn't in the cards right now. To be honest, the stock seats in tan leather would just be the business. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_















*Black* on *black* _is_ the hotness. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








They need to match Mr and Mrs Lees *black* headliner.

I know! So, you should SELL ME the tan ones, and have yours re-trimmed in black leather. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I know! So, you should SELL ME the tan ones, and have yours re-trimmed in black leather. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

i can make you a tan headliner to match.....


_Modified by mr lee at 12:43 PM 3-3-2008_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_This was rated one of the 10 best resturants in Philly
http://www.standardtap.com/
















And it is a block and a half away from me! 
I also live near: 
North Third
The Abbaye
Honey's Sit 'n Eat
Silk City
Bar Ferdinand
Johnny Brenda's
The food (and







) within a 2 block radius of my house is CRAZY good!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
And it is a block and a half away from me! 
I also live near: 
North Third
The Abbaye
Honey's Sit 'n Eat
Silk City
Bar Ferdinand
Johnny Brenda's
The food (and







) within a 2 block radius of my house is CRAZY good!

Don't horde. As I proved on Saturday, when food is involved I will *SHOW*!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Should we start an April 19th thread?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Yes


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Should we start an April 19th thread?


_tap, tap, tap, tap, tap_,...We're waiting!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i can make you a tan headliner to match.....

_Modified by mr lee at 12:43 PM 3-3-2008_

Mmmmmm, yeah. I need to figure out what is going to happen with my interior...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
And it is a block and a half away from me! 
I also live near: 
North Third
The Abbaye
Honey's Sit 'n Eat
Silk City
Bar Ferdinand
Johnny Brenda's
The food (and







) within a 2 block radius of my house is CRAZY good!


City life. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_

_tap, tap, tap, tap, tap_,...We're waiting!

Done and done







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Done and done







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

And it starts....


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
If you had a Toyota you'd have made it out no problem with stock suspension and bald tires.









Now THAT's the funniest thing I've heard all day.








OMG! PWNED! Like my first EVAR!








Brendan 


_Modified by Lord_Verminaard at 9:10 PM 3-3-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_

_tap, tap, tap, tap, tap_,...We're waiting!


Wait no more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

huh. Is it really time for flipflops? It's only march, folks.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Now THAT's the funniest thing I've heard all day.








OMG! PWNED! Like my first EVAR!








Brendan 
So wrong. So very wrong.

_Modified by Lord_Verminaard at 9:10 PM 3-3-2008_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

The post is only here because I haven't posted anything all day.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*

I really need to go look at my car.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i can make you a tan headliner to match.....

_Modified by mr lee at 12:43 PM 3-3-2008_

can you get it powder coated too?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Mmmmmm, yeah. I need to figure out what is going to happen with my interior...

so do i....first order of business when i figure it out, dash


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_huh. Is it really time for flipflops? It's only march, folks.

there were 3 people waiting for the train in baltimore with flip flops. one with shorts. its a little early i think


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

ive gone this long without, but here it is, my contribution to cat content:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Now THAT's the funniest thing I've heard all day.










Solid axle Toyota>Land Rover>IFS Toyota>well built Jeep>Isuzu Trooper>relatively stock Jeep


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*

and another, rolling around on the hot pavement


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
there were 3 people waiting for the train in baltimore with flip flops. one with shorts. its a little early i think









On the two days this winter that we had actual snow on the ground, people came into my work with shorts on.







Apparently those people have no nerve endings in their legs to tell them it's fricking cold.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
On the two days this winter that we had actual snow on the ground, people came into my work with shorts on.







Apparently those people have no nerve endings in their legs to tell them it's fricking cold.

Were they getting close to the size of Fat Bastard from Austin Powers movies, 'cause that's alot of insulation.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Elementary Statistics. Wheee.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Were they getting close to the size of Fat Bastard from Austin Powers movies, 'cause that's alot of insulation.

No they were mostly the overbearing 30-something gym teacher/high school football coach type.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I just got in from working on my 4Runner. I took the valve cover off, cleaned it, painted it, changed my PCV valve, and changed the oil.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

OK, potbellied morons who cab barely count past 10, got it.
Must've been showing the "ladies" what macho hunks they were.








It isn't so much a lack of nerve endings as a lack of brain cells, not enough brain power to be able to put a name to the sensation of cold or hot.


_Modified by tmechanic at 6:51 PM 3-3-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
On the two days this winter that we had actual snow on the ground, people came into my work with shorts on.







Apparently those people have no nerve endings in their legs to tell them it's fricking cold.

talk to timbo, matt (saddest6day66) can back me up, he was waltzing around NYC in shorts when it was too damned cold to be so, and with only a sweatshirt up top too, effining nuts.
probably relayed some heaters into his legs


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Elementary Statistics. Wheee.









booo http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

My shorts-wearing cutoff temperature is 40°F in the morning. Any warmer, I wear shorts.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_My shorts-wearing cutoff temperature is 40°F in the morning. Any warmer, I wear shorts.









you are a bolder man than i, sir


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

caution, duck crossing:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

other addition to the car this weekend: cassette holder, even though i ditched my cassette headunit


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

girlfriend playing with my rear wiper hole filler [cig lighter]
"its springy"


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

fixing my illegal plate, now with light!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

result:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

ugly, but it works


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

let there be light!!!!!








old tag bulbs working to add a little more red to the back of the car, not much, but hey, i like to think its making me more visable


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

i lost one of my spikes today....bump was real big...also knocked my 3rd brake light red plastic out of the holder


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_caution, duck crossing:










Quack.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

im doing this to my rocc next:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_










In focus. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

In focus. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









60% of the time, it works all the time


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
60% of the time, it works all the time


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 23 seconds.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









The original: heckblended


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









Know anybody that has an extra one of these centercaps?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_









for some reason, i love the no front bumper look


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









shortened


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

you need those bumper trim strips chris


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









Oh noes!!!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_you need those bumper trim strips chris









No I don't.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









Junk in da trunk!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









Nope. No cracks in my dash.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
No I don't.









thats how i feel about bumpers in general. i rant mine without a front for a couple weeks, then euros fell into my lap, and you cant pass them up, atleast if your a whore like me


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Last page brought to you by Chris. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks you sir.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

^^Why is that picture so small?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

^^ 9000th post on the Cincy thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

^^That was post 9000 bitches!!!!!!!
And post 9001 to commemorate that one.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_^^That was post 9000 bitches!!!!!!!
And post 9001 to commemorate that one.










nope, that was post 9002.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









Only 1 behind mr lee now


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Helios blue Slegato. ^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









tied with mr lee
...but who's counting


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









Pulling into 4th place

Got my eye on the prize.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Now if only I could figure out a way to stop Fraser from posting so I can catch up.....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_








Nope. No cracks in my dash.









me neither


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Now if only I could figure out a way to stop Fraser from posting so I can catch up.....









let me go home and work on my car


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Last page brought to you by Chris. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks you sir. 

Like always, you're very welcome








Jeeze guys, two pages since dinner time. _Some_ of us were in the garage being productive


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Scirocco Tropic:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









results in


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Like always, you're very welcome








Jeeze guys, two pages since dinner time. _Some_ of us were in the garage being productive









If it's true what they say about possession being 90% of the law, I'm only entitled to 10% of "my" Scirocco right now.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Last page brought to you by Chris. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks you sir. 

thank you chris.








and thank you mrs mayo


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

White Cat:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
If it's true what they say about possession being 90% of the law, I'm only entitled to 10% of "my" Scirocco right now.









steal that sheit back, let him roll around in the 4runner with the slipping clutch


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

in honor of sciroccojim's 'ugh' thread


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
steal that sheit back, let him roll around in the 4runner with the slipping clutch









It won't be much longer now. He got his car back, but he promptly ruined a tire, and he doesn't have stock sized tires. Unequal tires sizes+quattro=bad news. And he's gonna fix a few things for me.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
It won't be much longer now. He got his car back, but he promptly ruined a tire, and he doesn't have stock sized tires. Unequal tires sizes+quattro=bad news. And he's gonna fix a few things for me.

come on, its not like there are warnings all over quattro cars that say 'dont think of mis matching tires'








whats he fixin, or is that on the down low?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

And after about 3 weeks of no clutch slippage, the clutch started slipping like crazy today in the 4Runner. And the chack engine light came on at random, then would turn back off.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
come on, its not like there are warnings all over quattro cars that say 'dont think of mis matching tires'








whats he fixin, or is that on the down low?

He's going to put the rear sway bar back on (it fell off, the bolts snapped where it bolts through the axle), and fix the power steering, I think the belt is just loose. That's probably it, no big deal. But I'm a lazy bastard and I wouldn't get to it ever.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
He's going to put the rear sway bar back on (it fell off, the bolts snapped where it bolts through the axle), and fix the power steering, I think the belt is just loose. That's probably it, no big deal. But I'm a lazy bastard and I wouldn't get to it ever.

ha ha, true. i still dont know if i have a power or manual steerer...i know that right now its manual, but i dont know if the cause is the factory intentions or a lack of power steering mechanics doing there job.
again, too lazy/forgetful to check when im under the hood


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

That's 150% motherf*cker!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Stop! Hammer time!








Halt! Hammerzeit!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

cat content








invader in the land of VAG that is my house








and ownage too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









Yes, I'm posting my entire photobucket here


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

ha ha, VAG






















yes, im 12 years old


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_yes, im 12 years old









You look it. Grow a mustache already!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Yes, I'm posting my entire photobucket here









me too, but i still got as of yet unposted pics from this weekend, so im solid


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









The hotness!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

one of the unused pics thus far


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
You look it. Grow a mustache already!










eff that, im too messy, i would end up with 1/2 my meals in my 'stace.
though it would make snacking easier


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









realistic dream car


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 13 seconds.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
eff that, im too messy, i would end up with 1/2 my meals in my 'stace.
though it would make snacking easier


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
realistic dream car


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Helios blue Slegato. ^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









And to stay on topic...just too bad it got 'bumped' in the rear


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 11 seconds.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Whores, all whores!
You know what is missing in here?
ACTUAL PICTURES OF CINCY!
So, I will oblige...
































Get yr groove on with Megan (oh, and if you need to TELL people you really ARE open, well...)








YAR!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_








realistic dream car

Realistic is relative....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 6 seconds.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Nighttime at the Cincy hotel


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

blurry shot of jeff from sat


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 24 seconds.
Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 15 seconds.
Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 3 seconds.
The trifecta!!!!!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_









I sure hope that's not a dead animal right there...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

best airfreshener ever


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 12 seconds.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I sure hope that's not a dead animal right there...

newspaper that blew into the frame, stalled, and blew away before it was done capturing


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_best airfreshener ever









I don't get what the allure of those are.
Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 7 seconds.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
realistic dream car


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

i can play the nighttime game too








parts runner


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_



















If you already have it, it's not a dream car, it's a real car.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

I see you...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I don't get what the allure of those are.
Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 7 seconds.

they mask the scent of the eastern shore of md that lived in my car when i got it real well....plus, as they fade, they just smell like someone used deodorant/axe a little while ago. pleasant and subtle, but enough to get over the smell of decomposing bay sludge


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 24 seconds.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

ah the good ole 4x4 days


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 21 seconds.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 14 seconds.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Mad to the Max!








Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 17 seconds.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 1 seconds.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









sexiest lawnmower ever.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Again:








Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 14 seconds.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_










Now *that* is cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Mad to the Max!








Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 17 seconds.


i want.
Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 16 seconds.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 19 seconds.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_

Now *that* is cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









what part....tell me so i can pretend it was on purpose


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









That famous yellow car you never see anymore......


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_









Nice ride height.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

my trouble causing 3000k HID bones








Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 6 seconds.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Nice ride height.









im thinking about going back to it...lord knows i have some H&R rears that can make it happen


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_









mmmm, staggered hotness


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Mmmmm.......Ice cream.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Mmmmm.......Ice cream.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*









Martini time.
Correction. Looks like it's beer time in that pic.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Martini time.
Correction. Looks like it's beer time in that pic.

nah man, they bottle martinis now, didnt you hear


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*









Quack.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

marc swoops in for the kill after chris and i do all the work


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
nah man, they bottle martinis now, didnt you hear









I hadn't


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_marc swoops in for the kill after chris and i do all the work










Timing


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_marc swoops in for the kill after chris and i do all the work









exactly.
Page ownage bot


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Timing









im not that worried about it, its all fun and games in here

until the timob shows up and breaks kneecaps


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

77:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_ 
Quack.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
until the timob shows up and breaks kneecaps










I'm going with Megasquirt. I should be safe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 16 seconds.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Rodolfo


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

I'm going with Megasquirt. I should be safe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you think your safe, thats how the timbo operates.
its all fun and games till your in a bathtub full of ice with your kidneys removed and replaced with headlight relays


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_










mike b spotted chatting up lady folk


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









Look Ma! No muffler!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
you think your safe, thats how the timbo operates.
its all fun and games till your in a bathtub full of ice with your kidneys removed and replaced with headlight relays









I think that's sig worthy.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

hey joe, i was folling around in photoshop and did this to your car.
i say make it happen, but on your d90s


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

The Timob:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I think that's sig worthy.









nearly 1100 posts in this thread, and i churn out a sig worthy quite.....
60% of the time, it works every time


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 15 seconds.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_60% of the time, it works every time









That one's taken.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

chris, you probably know this kia


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 16 seconds.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
That one's taken.

oh i know, i was just trying to be funny again in the same page


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_chris, you probably know this kia









I do indeed. I hope that's not the hood he shot a spark plug through.








I liked it better with fat fives.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

my beautiful tag light hook up


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 14 seconds.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I do indeed. I hope that's not the hood he shot a spark plug through.








I liked it better with fat fives.

i never saw the fat fives, but i hear about them everytime he talks about wheels


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

do work, son


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

new wheel button, i know, focus


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

















2091cc
Quack Quack http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I loves me some teddy bears:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
60% of the time, it works every time


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

cassette holder








before anyone asks, the PO put that screw hole there, amazingly enough, the PO put something that defaced the car in a position that turned out to beneficial until i go get a screw to properly put it in


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 22 seconds.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Whores, all whores!
You know what is missing in here?
ACTUAL PICTURES OF CINCY!
So, I will oblige...









Thanks Joe.
Now on to a beef I have with a few of you.
This posting for the sake of upping your post count has GOT to stop. It's stupid, pointless, and annoying to 90% of the rest of us. I have FAR better things to do with my time than catch up on 5-10 pages a day of USELESS CRAP, but I feel I need to read everything in this thread JUST IN CASE someone ACTUALLY posts something USEFUL. I don't mind the (very) off-topic banter, but c'mon.
I'd hate to ask Paul to lock the thread.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









Kias


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Quack Quack http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

duckie carnage








oh the horror


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_caution, duck crossing:









Awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Thanks Joe.
Now on to a beef I have with a few of you.
This posting for the sake of upping your post count has GOT to stop. It's stupid, pointless, and annoying to 90% of the rest of us. I have FAR better things to do with my time than catch up on 5-10 pages a day of USELESS CRAP, but I feel I need to read everything in this thread JUST IN CASE someone ACTUALLY posts something USEFUL. I don't mind the (very) off-topic banter, but c'mon.
I'd hate to ask Paul to lock the thread.


Sorry Daun. Although, we have gotten a little bit more on topic within the last 30 minutes (15 pages cincy thread time).


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 26 seconds.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Thanks Joe.
Now on to a beef I have with a few of you.
This posting for the sake of upping your post count has GOT to stop. It's stupid, pointless, and annoying to 90% of the rest of us. I have FAR better things to do with my time than catch up on 5-10 pages a day of USELESS CRAP, but I feel I need to read everything in this thread JUST IN CASE someone ACTUALLY posts something USEFUL. I don't mind the (very) off-topic banter, but c'mon.
I'd hate to ask Paul to lock the thread.


sorry daun, ill calm it down.








cincy, may 30, cannot wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
EDIT: again, sorry daun, it was excessive and childish


_Modified by frd206 at 10:45 PM 3-3-2008_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Sorry Daun. Although, we have gotten a little bit more on topic within the last 30 minutes (15 pages cincy thread time).









Pics for the sake of pics (and upping post count) *IS ANNOYING AS ****!*
You and Fraser PLEASE KNOCK IT THE HELL OFF!!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_sorry daun, ill calm it down.










Thank you.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

What color is this car? It's yummy.

_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Scirocco Tropic:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Pics for the sake of pics (and upping post count) *IS ANNOYING AS ****!*
You and Fraser PLEASE KNOCK IT THE HELL OFF!!!

Again, I apologize. We did get a little bit carried away. (That's probably a bit of an understatement)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_What color is this car? It's yummy.


According to Dr. Dub's site, it's Madison Turquoise.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey Daun, what's the latest info on the hotel? If I call now, can I still get the .org rate?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Fraser and Chris - 
go check out Schnellms.net
It's my 'local' club website.
We have a thread devoted *just* to post-whoring!
http://www.schnellms.net/forum...=7665
Guess who's #1 in there?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_What color is this car? It's yummy.


Madison Turquoise - available on the '86 Scirocco Tropic.
I've given some thought to duplicating a Tropic with my '86 whenever it gets a paint job. But I'd need to find that funky interior.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Hey Daun, what's the latest info on the hotel? If I call now, can I still get the .org rate?

*Smacks forehead.*
I *will* call them tomorrow about that. If I don't, you owe me an a** kicking.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
*Smacks forehead.*
I *will* call them tomorrow about that. If I don't, you owe me an a** kicking.

I'll enjoy it too


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
sorry daun, ill calm it down.








cincy, may 30, cannot wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
EDIT: again, sorry daun, it was excessive and childish









kids


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
*Smacks forehead.*
I *will* call them tomorrow about that. If I don't, you owe me an a** kicking.

I think somebody mentioned that they got the discounted rate after the alloted rooms were gone.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Ah! Now we're back on topic.
Today, Raul and I washed our cars, and then we went to take some picture. As I went to turn my car around, I discovered my shifter was broken. Broken BAD!
Turned out the relay bracket- you know - the one that is a 90° and bolts to the diff housing? Well, it snapped in half. USRT linkage puts a lot of strees on that, I guess.
So raul and I took an unplanned trip to the salvage yard to get the part. Paul (sciroccos4life) got to raul's place while we were at the yard.
Finally, our tech day could continue. I fixed my car, and went to class.
Before Cincy - I think I'm gonna get all new stock parts and make a nice stock linkage. Whew!



_Modified by timbo2132 at 8:32 AM 3-4-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
so do i....first order of business when i figure it out, dash










Mine's all figured out, I just need to see if it's done, can't WAIT!
Cathy


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

What a bizzare piece to break, Timbo.
Cath, how you feeling today?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I hear the birds outside. Reminds me of getting up early and going to Cincy!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_What a bizzare piece to break, Timbo.


x2...i thought USRT shift linkages were supposed to be DA BOMB

_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Cath, how you feeling today?

hope you feeling better cathy, im sure theres beer that needs to be drunk


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_hey joe, i was folling around in photoshop and did this to your car.
i say make it happen, but on your d90s









Well, I like the look, fo' sho' however, there exists one problem.
The BBS you see above a 15x6 1/2.
The D90s in the rear will be 16x8.








No way they're gonna clear the fenders. NO WAY.
So, maybe I'll roll 'em...next year.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Oh, and here's a fine comparison for those that know.
Without muffler:

With muffler:

First video was taking on the way home from Cincy 07. What a weekend...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Goodmorning all.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning all.

Good morning.











_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:13 AM 3-4-2008_


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

morning


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Well, I like the look, fo' sho' however, there exists one problem.
The BBS you see above a 15x6 1/2.
The D90s in the rear will be 16x8.








No way they're gonna clear the fenders. NO WAY.
So, maybe I'll roll 'em...next year.









psh. trade someone for some 7" wide d90s, get some 13mm adapters, tuck those beasts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
psh. trade someone for some 7" wide d90s, get some 13mm adapters, tuck those beasts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Whatever you do, DONT stretch the tires, I HATE that!!!








Brendan


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Raul and I washed our cars, the pic:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Good morning......eh....afternoon.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

err.. evening over here already


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Raul and I washed our cars, the pic:


you actually washed yours this time?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

*I have some things for sale* Could deliver at Cincy.....
I'll have more added as the weekend comes!
Look at signature 
or click---> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...17553


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
you actually washed yours this time?









Yeah, but only when people tell me to.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Yeah, but only when people tell me to.









Are we still talking about cars here?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Are we still talking about cars here?









With timbo it's kinda hard to tell sometimes.


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

Has someone located a car wash close to this?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (CALAWAYMK2)*

It's at Grant and Main Street near some train tracks in Wilmington, OH.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Speaking of washing cars I'm waiting for it to rain on mine tonight


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Speaking of washing cars I'm waiting for it to rain on mine tonight









speaking of rain, i wonder how my tag light setup will hold up. my car lives under a cover at my house while im gone, but its the wrong size, so it blows up ms. monroe style and my guess is water will hit the tag light at some point.
i figure worst case scenario i blow some fuses







or it just dosnt work anymore


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
speaking of rain, i wonder how my tag light setup will hold up. my car lives under a cover at my house while im gone, but its the wrong size, so it blows up ms. monroe style and my guess is water will hit the tag light at some point.
i figure worst case scenario i blow some fuses







or it just dosnt work anymore

speaking of car washes, rain, and stuff breaking, water got sprayed in my face the other day inside the car wash through the gap between the top window seal and the other one that is supposed to be butting up against it. 
Curse you window seals and high pressure watter!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Hotel update:
I chatted with them about it, and you should now be able to call in and get the group rate. If not, let me know.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Hotel update:
I chatted with them about it, and you should now be able to call in and get the group rate. If not, let me know.

I'm going to need that hotel info again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

(937) 283-3200. Mention scirocco.org for the discount.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Now if only I could figure out a way to stop Fraser from posting so I can catch up.....









Maybe time to call the Timob in to break fingers


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I missed you this past weekend Daun. I was in BeverCreek, Oh. on Saturday.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
speaking of rain, i wonder how my tag light setup will hold up. my car lives under a cover at my house while im gone, but its the wrong size, so it blows up ms. monroe style and my guess is water will hit the tag light at some point.
i figure worst case scenario i blow some fuses







or it just dosnt work anymore

Umm, didn't you say it was wired up to your taillights? You kind of want those to work....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Umm, didn't you say it was wired up to your taillights? You kind of want those to work....









yeah. details







if it blows a fuse, ill replace the fuse and head back to the drawing board on what to do....maybe go to pepboys and get some tag lights that are meant for this purpose and should be watertight instead of using some scirocco tag lights that have open tops


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

http://www.etrailer.com/pc-~LP...m=ppc








Just sayin'


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Just sayin'









and thats what will probably end up back there. i just wanted to get something wired up so i wouldn't get puled over again for it.
and scirocco tag lights are all i had laying around, short of putting power directly to the contacts on the bulb


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_http://www.etrailer.com/pc-~LP...m=ppc








Just sayin'









did I miss sumethin?
does someone need an illuminated plate frame?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I missed you this past weekend Daun. I was in BeverCreek, Oh. on Saturday. 

Damn, just a few minutes away. Ah well, next time.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (CALAWAYMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CALAWAYMK2* »_Has someone located a car wash close to this?

So are you making the trip with the calloway and caravaning with me and all the other Michigan Roccos that I can find? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Thanks Joe.
Now on to a beef I have with a few of you.
This posting for the sake of upping your post count has GOT to stop. It's stupid, pointless, and annoying to 90% of the rest of us. I have FAR better things to do with my time than catch up on 5-10 pages a day of USELESS CRAP, but I feel I need to read everything in this thread JUST IN CASE someone ACTUALLY posts something USEFUL. I don't mind the (very) off-topic banter, but c'mon.
I'd hate to ask Paul to lock the thread.


Don't do that, but I'd like to request that animated stuff and pictures be kept down to a reasonable file size for us poor dialup users who have been punished enough because of the cost and general uselessness. (I was away last night and have been online for I'd hate to say how long to update a few pages) And the post whore prize isn't really THAT great, but I will also ask that any of you with good "enroute" stories contact me at Cincy, you know, someone who had to stop a lot or kept hitting birds, or lost their muffler, that stuff!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Here's a 1.1MB picture, linked for size. 
Cincy 2006. Right click, set as desktop.
http://www.vintagewatercooleds...3.jpg


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_








That famous yellow car you never see anymore......









Who that strange kid talking to Carl


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_hey joe, i was folling around in photoshop and did this to your car.
i say make it happen, but on your d90s










He won't do it


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Nice timbo


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Sad I go away for one day and you guy can't even make it a whole page


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Here's a 1.1MB picture, linked for size. 
Cincy 2006. Right click, set as desktop.
http://www.vintagewatercooleds...3.jpg


Brisket time!



















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 11:50 PM 3-4-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Sad I go away for one day and you guy can't even make it a whole page









Easy.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Who that strange kid talking to Carl









you Brian








- for those you that are wondering whether or not Carl "ginster86roc" will be at Cincy 08, I talked to him recently and he says he will be there


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
you Brian








- for those you that are wondering whether or not Carl "ginster86roc" will be at Cincy 08, I talked to him recently and he says he will be there









Good to hear... really didn't get to chat with him much


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
you Brian








- for those you that are wondering whether or not Carl "ginster86roc" will be at Cincy 08, I talked to him recently and he says he will be there









awesome, i cant wait to see his car in person. ill bring him some wax to compensate for the drool i leave on the paint


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
awesome, i cant wait to see his car in person. ill bring him some wax to compensate for the drool i leave on the paint
















it is amazing in person


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
yeah. details







if it blows a fuse, ill replace the fuse and head back to the drawing board on what to do....maybe go to pepboys and get some tag lights that are meant for this purpose and should be watertight instead of using some scirocco tag lights that have open tops









Did you seriously type "pepboys"?















C'mon dude, they're a bunch of worthless idiots up there. We got all the lights you need.







The one I got for my car works great, even though it said it was a dome light on the package. Attaches with 2 small screws. I also have an extra front plate bracket you could modify to use to mount your plate to.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Easy.
















NEVER


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
awesome, i cant wait to see his car in person. ill bring him some wax to compensate for the drool i leave on the paint









You will be drooling, his car looks even more amazing in person than it does in pictures.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
You will be drooling, his car looks even more amazing in person than it does in pictures.








dude I just said that... please re-read before posting


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Oh and if you can't keep up... go to bed


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







dude I just said that... please re-read before posting









It bears repeating.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Chris I am only kinding. . . that came out very hard sorry


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

I guess I'm lucky to see Carl next Sunday at Show and Shine in Orlando








... and caravan with him to Cincy
















from a GTG in Daytona on 12/31/07


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Did you seriously type "pepboys"?















C'mon dude, they're a bunch of worthless idiots up there. We got all the lights you need.







The one I got for my car works great, even though it said it was a dome light on the package. Attaches with 2 small screws. I also have an extra front plate bracket you could modify to use to mount your plate to.

its cool, i got parts ordered...new plate bracket that will hang a little lower so it will clear the tow hook so they cant get me for 'obstructed plate', a black tag light, some wiring looms cuz they had them too, and some quick splices.
oh, and the tag frame is powerdercoated..... mr lee *cough*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Chris I am only kinding. . . that came out very hard sorry

Man, I'm seriously crying right now.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
its cool, i got parts ordered...new plate bracket that will hang a little lower so it will clear the tow hook so they cant get me for 'obstructed plate', a black tag light, some wiring looms cuz they had them too, and some quick splices.
oh, and the tag frame is powerdercoated..... mr lee *cough*

It ain't cool if it came from pepboys. All their dishes are served with rice.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Man, I'm seriously crying right now.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
It ain't cool if it came from pepboys. All their dishes are served with rice.









it didnt, it came form that trailer place the timob posted on the last page http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

I should go to bed... 4:30 comes fast


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Just one picture to leave on!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_

He won't do it









Nope. The 16V kit needs to come off first.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Nope. The 16V kit needs to come off first.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Just one picture to leave on!










Hawt, Brian, just hawt.
We need to catch up per our conversation at the "It's Nutts" breakfast cruise...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Good Morning, I was planning to take a "flu recovery day" today ( got more sick days than I can ever possibly use, and napping is very appealing), but the weather thwarted that plan. No need to burn off a ssick day when you have a perfectly good snow day, WHEEEEEEE!! Now to plot evil vehicular mayhem for the upcoming March break!! Looks NASTY out there (ice/snow), I wonder if spring will ever get sprung.



_Modified by punchbug at 4:21 AM 3-5-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh, Cath posted a pic of the 16v!
How about a pic of some snow? It's in the 60s again here today


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

no joe... your car that low 16v kit = money
you could pull it off


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Hawt, Brian, just hawt.
We need to catch up per our conversation at the "It's Nutts" breakfast cruise...

thanks joe
and we definitely do need to


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

btw: good morning!
posting from my phone... only problem is its like 56k


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

the only plus is I don't have to worry about flood protection







takes 40 second before the page reloads


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Oh, Cath posted a pic of the 16v!
How about a pic of some snow? It's in the 60s again here today









Yeah, and I may well end up driving her to Cincy if the other one isn't ready. Haven't I posted many pics of her? I'll have to do something about that eh? Here's another:

I'll have to get out there and do some snow pics for you...



_Modified by punchbug at 6:20 AM 3-5-2008_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

it is raining here like crazy... but we should see temps in the lower 50


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_It's in the 60s again here today









Enjoy it while you can. It's now hovering in the high 20s with a light dusting of snow this morning. 'Tis a long way from the 60s we had a couple days ago. Spring will be here very soon though, and then I can pull the others out of storage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Which reminds me, I've got a bit of work to do on Dieter before May....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Good Morning, I was planning to take a "flu recovery day" today ( got more sick days than I can ever possibly use, and napping is very appealing), but the weather thwarted that plan. No need to burn off a ssick day when you have a perfectly good snow day, WHEEEEEEE!!


Wooo hooo! So what's the latest on this flu thing? You just don't seem to be recovering very well 'eh?
Curl up with a book for your Monday night class... that should put you right to sleep.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

going to place a call with GAP today








hopefully with all this rain I can get my tranny back this weekend :shy:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_it is raining here like crazy... but we should see temps in the lower 50

Rain:


WHEEEEEE!!! Owned one!



_Modified by punchbug at 6:34 AM 3-5-2008_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

that's a little sprinkel to what we got this morning!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_that's a little sprinkel to what we got this morning! 

That was a Waterfest trip, so that was no sprinkle. Biblical is more like it. But we got ice and snow this morning. Poured Monday though.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Goodmorning, Not very cold here but between the snow and the 1d10ts who still can't drive in it it took me almost 2 hrs. for a 45 min trip.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

at least that is one show that lives up to its name


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_at least that is one show that lives up to its name

Sure does:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Yeah, and I may well end up driving her to Cincy if the other one isn't ready. Haven't I posted many pics of her? I'll have to do something about that eh? Here's another:




I say do it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








One of the most beautifull MK2 out there IMHO.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

I say do it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








One of the most beautifull MK2 out there IMHO.









She may be pretty but she's a bitch. (And VERY hot to drive in warm weather) And thanks, the colour that I wasn't nuts about initially has turned out to be one of her most unusual features. But wait till I get Klaus finished up, he'll be a looker too. Mechanical first...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Cath, ever since you drank the mk1 Kool-aid I suspect the 16v has been getting the red-headed stepchild treatment








Show her some love and bring 'er to cincy!
Then bring Klaus to h20!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Cath, ever since you drank the mk1 Kool-aid I suspect the 16v has been getting the red-headed stepchild treatment










I have a can of unopened MK1 Kool-aid in storage right now, which I am about to taste soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Drink the Kool-aid, Marc. And when you get bored with that mk2 of yours, I'll take that stroker motor off your hands. I already have a bunch of MS parts for it


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Drink the Kool-aid, Marc. And when you get bored with that mk2 of yours, I'll take that stroker motor off your hands. I already have a bunch of MS parts for it










Gee Greg, thanks for your offer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I guess you'd want the rebuilt tranny too.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm in my second new class of the semester, Technology, Society and Culture. HUMN432, the capstone BulShiz course of the senior year. Muahhahaha!
The professor is frikin' awesome in every badass way a professor could possibly be.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
The professor is frikin' awesome in every badass way a professor could possibly be.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

found a 79 black S for sale in town.... however it doesn't run.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm in my second new class of the semester, Technology, Society and Culture. HUMN432, the capstone BulShiz course of the senior year. Muahhahaha!
The professor is frikin' awesome in every badass way a professor could possibly be.









More info needed. From my point of view: To be frickin awesomely badass in every possible way your professor must be a female of about 25, hot, love the Stones and Zeppelin, drive a mint Mk1 roc and have loose morals towards older men.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
More info needed. From my point of view: To be frickin awesomely badass in every possible way your professor must be a female of about 25, hot, love the Stones and Zeppelin, drive a mint Mk1 roc and have loose morals towards older men.

Yeah, but I only act like I'm 25, and I don't teach in the States


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
More info needed. From my point of view: To be frickin awesomely badass in every possible way your professor must be a female of about 25, hot, love the Stones and Zeppelin, drive a mint Mk1 roc and have loose morals towards older men.

You forgot to mention that she's going to have to be strong enough to _KICK CINDY'S ASS WHEN SHE FINDS OUT ABOUT HER!_ 
Personally, I think we should settle it with a jell-o wrestling match.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Cath, ever since you drank the mk1 Kool-aid I suspect the 16v has been getting the red-headed stepchild treatment








Show her some love and bring 'er to cincy!
Then bring Klaus to h20!

Yeah, right. She's been on better behavior since, but she gets ridden hot and hard regularily and certainly does not get ignored. I even bought her baubles for her 20th birthday last year, though she'd really like some cams and powder coating to go with that.
Here she is at Cincy 05 with a very fine MkI of similar timidly blue coloration:

The baubles, tickling her nose here:

And another shot:

She even thought about a TDI swap once:

Waterfest 06 (where she got towed off the track before the sky opened and Denny tightened the wheel nuts to "finger tight less a quarter turn"):

At Sparta, where grass grows at the 1/8th mile:

And a shot of Daun threatening me to stop this!!!! Let's talk about Gino now for a while.












_Modified by punchbug at 1:00 PM 3-5-2008_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
You forgot to mention that she's going to have to be strong enough to _KICK CINDY'S ASS WHEN SHE FINDS OUT ABOUT HER!_ 
Personally, I think we should settle it with a jell-o wrestling match.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I just meant that ... oh, I love jell-o!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Gino:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Ejection seat =======================================>^^


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
The baubles, tickling her nose here:











Where did you get that?
Looking for the 8V version. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Looks like a Eurosport header to me.
http://www.eurosportacc.com/mk1headers.htm


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Looks like a Eurosport header to me.
http://www.eurosportacc.com/mk1headers.htm

Thanks man!
I need one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Thanks man!
I need one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I had one that I never installed when I had my 80. Ended up selling it for a loss.







They sure are pretty.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

*VW Fact #619:* To help instruct mechanics in the metric system, VWoA produced oversized working replicas of three tools: a three-foot high dial indicator, a four-foot vernier caliper, and a four-foot micro-meter.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_*VW Fact #619:* To help instruct mechanics in the metric system, VWoA produced oversized working replicas of three tools: a three-foot high dial indicator, a four-foot vernier caliper, and a four-foot micro-meter.









I think the dealership I visit thinks they are *actual* tools


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

I'm bored.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Gino:


Looks like a man hard at work


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








Where did you get that?
Looking for the 8V version. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hehe...I have my sources...in this case parts4vws...good old Potter, but he doesn't list them (you have to ask him on the phone) Not California emissions legal eh?







She's a spoiled girl, I tell you.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Hehe...I have my sources...in this case parts4vws...good old Potter, but he doesn't list them (you have to ask him on the phone) Not California emissions legal eh?







She's a spoiled girl, I tell you.

That's ok, I don't plan on travelling to California. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_*VW Fact #619:* To help instruct mechanics in the metric system, VWoA produced oversized working replicas of three tools: a three-foot high dial indicator, a four-foot vernier caliper, and a four-foot micro-meter.









I like this picture we have the suedelike hotness of Cholland's, the light sucking blackness of the stroker, MS'd 16V 80S in Mars, and the one that started the whole thing, Daun's first baby, sold, then bought back. Also in ticklish blue.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
That's ok, I don't plan on travelling to California. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









since he is in CA he is not allowed to advertise the he sells them. he can sell to people outside of cali


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

California sure is lame. I'm sure it's a nice place to visit, but I wouldn't want to live there.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_California sure is lame. I'm sure it's a nice place to visit, but I wouldn't want to live there.

X2 for sure! I hear it's overpopulated anyway


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_California sure is lame. I'm sure it's a nice place to visit, but I wouldn't want to live there.

ive still never been. maybe ill get there some day.








ive been halfway debating rallying out to one of the westcoast shows this year for s's&g's


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
That's ok, I don't plan on travelling to California. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









He'll ship, get it sent to Cincy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

So I get email from Galls.com
Title is 'Pants with free gifts'


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
He'll ship, get it sent to Cincy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hes right next door to eurosport, when i talked to potterman over x-mas i ordered front and rear eurosport bars. he told me he would walk nextdoor and tell them to mail em to me









irony and why potterman is the man: the bars from him were almost 1/2 the price eurosport charges direct


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_So I get email from Galls.com
Title is 'Pants with free gifts'









As long as there's nothing 'inside' the pants...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
As long as there's nothing 'inside' the pants... 

They have hidden pockets apparently
http://galls.com/style.html?as...=3161
But still, very eye catching email title


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
hes right next door to eurosport, when i talked to potterman over x-mas i ordered front and rear eurosport bars. he told me he would walk nextdoor and tell them to mail em to me








irony and why potterman is the man: the bars from him were almost 1/2 the price eurosport charges direct









He IS, even if he drove this Kia to Cincy






























OOOPS, non-ninja edit to actually include picture.









Additional info: THAT is not Potter, that is the SaltyWeasel.










_Modified by punchbug at 2:58 PM 3-5-2008_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Driving Kia's is were its at


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Driving Kia's is *not acceptable*









Fixed that.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Driving Kia's is were its at









yup. 
If you can keep up...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Not this year!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

» Topic Participation
9289 posts exist in this topic.
Contributors are ranked most active first. » Close Window
User Posts 
frd206 1118 
Mtl-Marc 953 
G-rocco 773 
Chris16vRocco 655 
mr lee 577 
timbo2132 558 
punchbug 485 
16VScirrocco88 464 
bigtavo 411 
scirocco*joe 392 
MK1roccin77 383 
85roccoZ400 245


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Not this year!


Make it happen!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I meant no KIA


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
yup. 
If you can keep up...

















We'll see about that Mr Bee.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Driving Kia's is were its at









Sciroccos are overated anyways.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Maybe so


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I meant no KIA

So did I


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I meant no KIA

better not be in a kia








gotta get the single euros pride rally going


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








We'll see about that Mr Bee.

My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*











_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 7:47 PM 3-5-2008_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_» Topic Participation
9289 posts exist in this topic.
Contributors are ranked most active first. » Close Window
User Posts 
frd206 1118 
Mtl-Marc 953 
G-rocco 773 
Chris16vRocco 655 
mr lee 577 
timbo2132 558 
punchbug 485 
16VScirrocco88 464 
bigtavo 411 
scirocco*joe 392 
MK1roccin77 383 
85roccoZ400 245 



Over a thousand posts in one topic...what is this thread coming to


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Over a thousand posts in one topic...what is this thread coming to









Yeah, Fraser is going overboard.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

We (all of us) *need* this for cincy (but done with Scirocco's not Jettas)


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I like this picture we have the suedelike hotness of Cholland's, the light sucking blackness of the stroker, MS'd 16V 80S in Mars, and the one that started the whole thing, Daun's first baby, sold, then bought back. Also in ticklish blue.









And the only one with the hood up is also the only one not running CIS


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^^







That's awesome!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
hes right next door to eurosport, when i talked to potterman over x-mas i ordered front and rear eurosport bars. he told me he would walk nextdoor and tell them to mail em to me









No he isn't... I've to both Eurosport (Anaheim) and Parts4vw (Temecula) and they're about an hour away from each other.
Eurosport is right near Disneyland... Potterman is in the absolute middle of nowhere


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Yeah, Fraser is going overboard.









You're not too far behind


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
No he isn't... I've to both Eurosport (Anaheim) and Parts4vw (Temecula) and they're about an hour away from each other.
Eurosport is right near Disneyland... Potterman is in the absolute middle of nowhere









maybe i misheard him then. but i know that the bars did ship direct from eurosport cuz i wanted some parts4vws stickers [cuz they add HP] and he said it wouldnt be shipping from him


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (frd206)*

I swear work kept me away for a whole day and now I am not on the top 30 list ....




































oh well I guess it means I can now spend weekends working on my car instead of posting on here......
BTW, Tires were mounted!!!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die. 

Dude, you gotta have the mustache and the hair to do it right.








" 'ello, my name is Indigo Montoya... You kill my father... Prepare to die.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

You people must be crazy. I've been reading through pages of this jibberish, and it's awesome. Can't wait to show up in my Kia again. 

I kid I kid. Scirocco will be GO!

BWAHAHAHAHAHA 267 OWNED. 








Just got her some brand spankin' new rubber! Next is some euro bumps and a respray. 


_Modified by upoo2 at 5:12 PM 3-5-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_I swear work kept me away for a whole day and now I am not on the top 30 list ....




































oh well I guess it means I can now spend weekends working on my car instead of posting on here......
BTW, Tires were mounted!!!





































get those rings now and mount those thangs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (frd206)*

here on Friday..this weekend should be good for the rocco


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
yup. 
If you can keep up...









VOOOSH is for _cheaters!_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_We (all of us) *need* this for cincy (but done with Scirocco's not Jettas)









^^ Proper use for a Mk2.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
^^ Proper use for a Mk2.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

i wonder what he used to prevent the grille from melting...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

The fire appears to be pretty far from the grille


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
And the only one with the hood up is also the only one not running CIS









In that picture yes, but my little MSnS project was happily chilling in the garage and running more happily OFF CIS. No more arschlaufen!!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_found a 79 black S for sale in town.... however it doesn't run.









SO???
Rust?
BUY IT. (BTW, there was no '79 S. Instead there was a '79 "Limited Edition 5-speed" that was basically the S package. It was the car that introduced the 5-speed transmission on the Scirocco. Code FO IIRC)


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_i wonder what he used to prevent the grille from melting... 


That is a simple answer..... A Fire Wall......duhhh


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
SO???
Rust?
BUY IT. (BTW, there was no '79 S. Instead there was a '79 "Limited Edition 5-speed" that was basically the S package. It was the car that introduced the 5-speed transmission on the Scirocco. Code FO IIRC)

You are a man full of codes


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_California sure is lame. I'm sure it's a nice place to visit, but I wouldn't want to live there.

I have to agree.
And I'm really getting the itch to visit again. Probably Bay-Area this time, later this year.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
And the only one with the hood up is also the only one not running CIS









Oh SNAP!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_We (all of us) *need* this for cincy (but done with Scirocco's not Jettas)

















= *Bad @$$ *


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
VOOOSH is for _cheaters!_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I bring this


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

good!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

So Yeah! the exhaust I want is 8-10 weeks out








WTF man


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
... I'm really getting the itch to visit again. Probably Bay-Area this time, later this year.

Good idea, that is where I got the Scirocco I'm taking to Cincy


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_So Yeah! the exhaust I want is 8-10 weeks out








WTF man

on order? why not just build one?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_Good idea, that is where I got the Scirocco I'm taking to Cincy









Yeah, want to visit a couple folks out there. Plus Brad's never been there.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Just remember to visit Sacramento area during your trip to California, that is where *Sirocco* and *Vento117* are at, with Cosmos and the Storm ... I wish these cars could make it to Cincy 


_Modified by 53BGTX at 11:30 PM 3-5-2008_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
on order? why not just build one?

No been there done that...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Pffft. Mufflers are for the weak. Just ask Joe.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Pffft. Mufflers are for the weak. Just ask Joe.









when i go turbo, im thinking downpipe straight to muffler







cat, no. resonator, no.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*








no sorry big fan. . . actually hope to make it not as loud


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
when i go turbo, im thinking downpipe straight to muffler







cat, no. resonator, no.

Done that too








Sucks 3" to top it off


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Im off to bed!
Plan B to come


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Oh an to leave the night with this


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Done that too








Sucks 3" to top it off

good god.







id be happy with 2.5


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Im off to bed!
Plan B 

I heard that part in spanish


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

no wait one more


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
good god.







id be happy with 2.5

That was the down grade for me... but its not availible yet


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*








Need to think something up for tomorrow


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

is it my turn yet?
Rule #1








*Owned by Rodolfo *http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Neptuno at 12:00 AM 3-6-2008_


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Oh an to leave the night with this










WOW




































can't wait to see her in person!!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







Need to think something up for tomorrow

straighten pslot?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Muahahah! I'm in that picture.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

you guys want to see when I first liberated rodolfo from Queens, NY?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_you guys want to see when I first liberated rodolfo from Queens, NY?









thats the picture thats chilling on page one of the md scirocco thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
still sad that you moved before i got my rocc, oh well, meet at cincy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
thats the picture thats chilling on page one of the md scirocco thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
still sad that you moved before i got my rocc, oh well, meet at cincy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That is right......the thing that started the whole MD crew.....
You can call me "Apostle Neptuno"


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
That is right......the thing that started the whole MD crew.....
You can call me "Apostle Neptuno"

how about I just call you PUTO


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_no wait one more

















That car looks intense!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
That car looks intense!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

now you should post one of yours!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
SO???
Rust?
BUY IT. (BTW, there was no '79 S. Instead there was a '79 "Limited Edition 5-speed" that was basically the S package. It was the car that introduced the 5-speed transmission on the Scirocco. Code FO IIRC)

So is Klaus a special edition then? He has the 5 speed. And Mr Lee, it's BLACK, that should be an absolute no brainer, and it leaves engine options WIDE open if it's not running, sounds like a match made in heaven to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (drink the Kool Aid....







)
And Spinney, straighten up your plate, or I'll put hot pink zip ties on it....










_Modified by punchbug at 4:03 AM 3-6-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_is it my turn yet?
Rule #1








*Owned by Rodolfo *http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Neptuno at 12:00 AM 3-6-2008_

Yep, I'll skip the aforementioned Gino and go down the alphabet to Rodolpho, howz dat T??








Just like an intercooler, cool on the outside:


Warm on the inside:


Lots of red goodness going on there eh?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_Just remember to visit Sacramento area during your trip to California, that is where *Sirocco* and *Vento117* are at, with Cosmos and the Storm ... I wish these cars could make it to Cincy 


Yeah, that's definitely a high priority. Especially since we've been offered use of a condo about half-way between Sac-town and the Bay.
When the time comes, I'll be sure to post up a thread.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_So is Klaus a special edition then? He has the 5 speed.

Nope. It was (like the S) an options / trim package. (Identical to the '80 S, with a plaid seat fabric pattern. I've only seen these cars in black & white.) The 5-speeds were an option starting that year, with or without the Special Edition package from what I have found.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
thats the picture thats chilling on page one of the md scirocco thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
still sad that you moved before i got my rocc, oh well, meet at cincy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yea, me too. I actually HAD a Scirocco when I lived in MD but didn't know any of you crazies yet.








Brendan


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

It's fun to clog the highway with nothing but sciroccos.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Goodmorning, Weee, it's cold again.
I mean Brrrr.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Weee, it's cold again.
I mean Brrrr.

Cold isn't the word for it......isn't it March? I mean what happend to like 40s and sun?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
WOW




































can't wait to see her in person!!!









yes please take a number and wait in line


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
straighten pslot?









not what I had in mind.. more what to do for an exhaust now


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_It's fun to clog the highway with nothing but sciroccos.









One word.... *wonderful*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Muahahah! I'm in that picture.

the timob is everywhere


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

From the fall foliage cruise:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

What a great picture!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

_Modified by G-rocco at 10:25 AM 3-6-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
That car looks intense!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

well thank you!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Some awesome pictures there Greg! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
not what I had in mind.. more what to do for an exhaust now









downpipe to ______ and hang a muffler for appearances only








undercar dumps are where its at, esp on 3" piping


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
That car looks intense!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
It is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can't wait to see it in person.









Me neither


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
yes please take a number and wait in line









Or, how many persons can we fit in a Scirocco at one time?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Or, how many persons can we fit in a Scirocco at one time?









comfortably?








my guess is 12







the back seat is an untapped resource of comfort for most of us


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
comfortably?










Two.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Two.









ask matt [saddest6day66] or timbo about how 3 is quite comfortable so long as theres no backseat and a toolbox/cooler


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_you guys want to see when I first liberated rodolfo from Queens, NY?









That's a beautifull picture. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








h snap.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
ask matt [saddest6day66] or timbo about how 3 is quite comfortable so long as theres no backseat and a toolbox/cooler









They are probably very diplomatic if they say they were comfortable.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
They are probably very diplomatic if they say they were comfortable.









matt said it was quite nice, kinda of pool side lounge esque. hopefully timbo has a picture, it was from his NYC tattoo rescue mission a few weeks back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
matt said it was quite nice, kinda of pool side lounge esque. hopefully timbo has a picture, it was from his NYC tattoo *rescue* mission a few weeks back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I remember about that.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Lunch is ready.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

What's for lunch?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_What's for lunch?


Steamed rice and chicken. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

_Quote, originally posted by *Statistics Textbook* »_7. would you use an experimant to study how fast a virus would spread in a metropolitan area?


No, use a simulation, because an experiment would release a virus into a metropolitan area.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
No, use a simulation, because an experiment would release a virus into a metropolitan area.










But don't they release the rhinovirus at least once a year in most metropolitan areas?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

lunch was fantastic!!!!! now I need to go to a 4 hour meeting


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_lunch was fantastic!!!!! now I need to go to a 4 hour meeting
























I did a report once on how the American companies are far too overmanaged. All the salary goes into managers who manage managers who manage more managers.
Meetings, email, cubicles, BS, funny the way things work here.
/My degree is Technical Managment.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_

I did a report once on how the American companies are far too overmanaged. All the salary goes into managers who manage managers who manage more managers.
Meetings, email, cubicles, BS, funny the way things work here.
/My degree is Technical Managment.









more like CEO/CIO/CMO>EVP>SVP>VP>Senior Directors>Directors>Senior Managers>Managers>everybody else


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Yeah. How many vice-presidents does a company need? Some have TONS.
Look at Ford:
http://media.ford.com/article_...=3038
I counted 37?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Halfway down the page.







Slackers!!!!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_What's for lunch?

I had Wendy's.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_What's for lunch?


I had breakfast for lunch


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Caution. The pictures below may be disturbing to people who like Mk2s.

Bye bye Shadow!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

So this is the next speciman to go. Does anybody need anything off of it? The windshield is not available.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

UPS dropped off a package for me today





























Eurolamps will be on my car this weekend


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_UPS dropped off a package for me today





























Eurolamps will be on my car this weekend









That's awesome news!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Be sure to post a picture when you're done!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
That's awesome news!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Be sure to post a picture when you're done!

I sure will..new wheels and lamps.....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_So this is the next speciman to go. Does anybody need anything off of it? The windshield is not available.

What's wrong with it? Hidden rust?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Oh BIGTIME. Rear axle is almost off the car on the passenger side, most of the driver's rocker is gone, and the passenger rocker is well on its way.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Caution. The pictures below may be disturbing to people who like Mk2s.

Bye bye Shadow!

















A sad sad ending for a Mk2







Nobody wanted the radiator support?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Oh BIGTIME. Rear axle is almost off the car on the passenger side, most of the driver's rocker is gone, and the passenger rocker is well on its way.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_A sad sad ending for a Mk2







Nobody wanted the radiator support?

Well, it was a bit rusty....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Caution. The pictures below may be disturbing to people who like Mk2s.

Bye bye Shadow!


A moment of silence please, I remember Shadow basking in the sun at Cincy. The happy times...I'm sure parts of Shadow will live on in healthy Roccos for years to come....


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Well I've been debating making the trip to cincy this year, scheduled time off etc. but its a long drive from CO. How far are other people driving? I am reasonably sure My Rocc will make the drive.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (1nsanevwfreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1nsanevwfreak* »_Well I've been debating making the trip to cincy this year, scheduled time off etc. but its a long drive from CO. How far are other people driving? I am reasonably sure My Rocc will make the drive.

people are driving from the PNW


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (1nsanevwfreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1nsanevwfreak* »_Well I've been debating making the trip to cincy this year, scheduled time off etc. but its a long drive from CO. How far are other people driving? I am reasonably sure My Rocc will make the drive.

Driving down from Maine...about a thousand miles and then straight to Seattle, wich is another 2400 miles, makes for about 3400 miles








I sure hope my Scirocco will make it!!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_So this is the next speciman to go. Does anybody need anything off of it? The windshield is not available.


































How about both doors, and the rear wheel arches?



_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 8:02 PM 3-6-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Driving down from Maine...about a thousand miles and then straight to Seattle, wich is another 2400 miles, makes for about 3400 miles








I sure hope my Scirocco will make it!!!

the Scirocco will make the trip all right, and so will you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Caution. The pictures below may be disturbing to people who like Mk2s.

Bye bye Shadow!










lol it still has my old master cylinder cap


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
the Scirocco will make the trip all right, and so will you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Thanks for the confidence!


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Bye Bye Shadow. Jill learned to drive a 5 speed in that car.....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Here, for the aircooled crowd.

http://www.ssiworld.com/watch/hippie_bug.htm

Boo

p4c, spring is coming, rocco will be out on the streets soon, and so will the bike.











_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:24 PM 3-6-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

yes, for the car, driving 5000miles is just as easy as driving 50. Just change your oil when you get there!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Here, for the aircooled crowd.

http://www.ssiworld.com/watch/hippie_bug.htm

Boo

That's a golden oldie


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_yes, for the car, driving 5000miles is just as easy as driving 50. Just change your oil when you get there!









Hehe, I might be temped to change it somewhere along the way, I'm pretty religious about my 3000 mile oil changes








The Scirocco did do good on the southeast blitzkrieg we did last summer...good thing the hose didn't blow back then...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

You can switch to synthetic. It's yummy.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_You can switch to synthetic. It's yummy.

I have and I still change it every 3000









Don't mind me, I also change the fuel and air filters on a regular basis http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








How about both doors, and the rear wheel arches?


The front edges of both doors are pretty rusty / rusted through. And the wheel arches aren't really much better. (Passenger side *may* be but the driver's is holy.)


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









How about both doors, and the rear wheel arches?

_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 8:02 PM 3-6-2008_

You can get new aftermarket ones from rabbitparts.com Marc for around $36 each if I remember correctly. Certainly would be easier than daun cutting those ones out.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Buy it help a home boy get to cincy and back!!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

women modeling bras for sciroccos... now that's something else!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
You can get new aftermarket ones from rabbitparts.com Marc for around $36 each if I remember correctly. Certainly would be easier than daun cutting those ones out.

Except order soon! They're discontinued and they only have one of each side left!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_women modeling bras for sciroccos... now that's something else!









I'm SOOOO not going there.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

What kind of bike do you have Marc?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Except order soon! They're discontinued and they only have one of each side left!

Oh yeah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_What kind of bike do you have Marc?

An old FLH. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

This is what I like about my company:
CEO>Controller>Director>Me>Underlings
Nice and easy. No VPs to uckf it up.
Next up, Joe: Director of Direct-to-Consumer Finance. Either that, or Mayor Mair. How's that for confuzzled?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
An old FLH. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










Noice, Marc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've been meaning to pick up one o' these jobbies:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (1nsanevwfreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1nsanevwfreak* »_Well I've been debating making the trip to cincy this year, scheduled time off etc. but its a long drive from CO. How far are other people driving? I am reasonably sure My Rocc will make the drive.

do it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif it will make it if you have confidence it will make it


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_









quacktastic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Noice, Marc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've been meaning to pick up one o' these jobbies:

















Do it!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_










Oink?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Naw like I said not as loud... Trust me the car is loud


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
It is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can't wait to see it in person.










_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Me neither









Thanks guys & girls


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
A sad sad ending for a Mk2







Nobody wanted the radiator support?

Someone was interested... But it must have been to far gone to keep


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
An old FLH. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










I must to see the bike....they make GREAT B&W subjects, all that chrome....you should ride up for Friday the 13th in Port Dover sometime Marc, you're welcome to stay here eh? Oh, when is that? Any Friday the 13th, easy to remember.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_...I'm sure parts of Shadow will live on in healthy Roccos for years to come....


Yeah.....mine.....


_Modified by jedilynne at 4:57 AM 3-7-2008_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

You know, Brian, I've been waiting 14 months to see that Scirocco of yours in person. If you don't bring it, well, let's just say there will be *hell *to pay.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

look the tires are like salt rimmed margaritas!!!! TGIF!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_ Either that, or Mayor Mair. 

Is that like Mayor Quimby?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

This is the only city that Joe is the mayor of:


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

User Posts 
frd206 1132 
Mtl-Marc 972 
G-rocco 779 
Chris16vRocco 663 
mr lee 577 
timbo2132 568 
punchbug 490 
16VScirrocco88 467 
bigtavo 411 
scirocco*joe 397 
MK1roccin77 383 
_*85roccoZ400 268 *_ ^^^
vwdaun 256 
Morio 251 
tmechanic 237 
Iroczgirl 208 
cholland_ 134 
Michael Bee 107 

Can Brian catch Fraser? Will he finish in the top 3? Only time will tell.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Goodmorning,


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Damn. Shoulda got up early. look at the woot I missed:
http://shopping.yahoo.com/?name=woot#woot
A $319 laptop. Sure, it's slow - but that's the perfect megasquirt/car computer. GAR!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Woot's sold out quick today!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Damn. Shoulda got up early. look at the woot I missed:
http://shopping.yahoo.com/?name=woot#woot
A $319 laptop. Sure, it's slow - but that's the perfect megasquirt/car computer. GAR!









$319 for a laptop







thats the kinda thing that would be awesome to give to someone as a gift and let them go on thinking it was a legit big-ticket item








edit for own


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_You know, Brian, I've been waiting 14 months to see that Scirocco of yours in person. If you don't bring it, well, let's just say there will be *hell *to pay.









It will be there


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_

Can Brian catch Fraser? Will he finish in the top 3? Only time will tell.

Probably not, because with the warmer weather I will be spending more night in the garage


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Morning Folks!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yeah timbo... 
MS computer








The timob is everywhere he doesn't call people back


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Probably not, because with the warmer weather I will be spending more night in the garage










dont count it out. week after next im going to the UK with the fam and may have very limited computer usage.
then once im out of school, its a mad 20 day dash to getting the rocc prepped for cincy, taking an LSAT class, and working, so vortex will probably fall to a minimum.....who am i kidding, ill post at work like the rest of the forum


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ 
The timob is everywhere he doesn't call people back









Huh?
My cell phone is no more. IM sent...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Wait to see


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*








sorry then... wonder why I never got a call back


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Still no exhaust that I like


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

timbo, was it you that just texted me like 15 times that you can only get texts to your laptop card now?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

Why did you get 15 of them? I only sent it once! I forgot to sign the stupid text.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

i got 18.








over a 4 minute time span.
than the one that explained it was timbo.
the timob likes to keep you in annoying suspense


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I know this probably doesn't belong in this thread... But can someone tell me how they hold the shaft in place... 
Since BBM doesn't answer there phones


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I just discovered it was sent with emergency notification with a recept requested









Why is that the default? Stupid verizon.















Also: I've gotten like 7 replies from Brian's phone.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

I only got one.. 
your phone must suck


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I just discovered it was sent with emergency notification with a recept requested








Why is that the default? Stupid verizon.















Also: I've gotten like 7 replies from Brian's phone.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I only got one.. 
your phone must suck









it very well may, windows mobile...cant get it right in full pc mode, so lets put it in smaller cell phones http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
shoulda gotten a blackberry


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

They aren't all that either








I've got the new Q


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_They aren't all that either








I've got the new Q

ive got the old Q...which i got 2 days before the new Q was announced








i prob still would have gone with the old Q cuz i like the layout and looks better.... 
-connection to scirocco forum: old=better, mk1>mk2, keep rado front ends off roccos, the new rocco isnt a rocco


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
-connection to scirocco forum: old=better, mk1>mk2, keep rado front ends off roccos, the new rocco isnt a rocco









MKII>MKI


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Well, I'm on the phone with Verizon getting the EVDO modem reset.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
MKII>MKI









i was just painting a caricature of the forum, but i still would love to own a mk1 rocc


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Well, I'm on the phone with Verizon getting the EVDO modem reset.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Verizon just told me that it costs 30 cents to sent text messages, and 15 cents to recieve. 


























































































Ok, so forget I sent anything.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Verizon just told me that it costs 30 cents to sent text messages, and 15 cents to recieve. 


























































































Ok, so forget I sent anything.








F Verzion


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Verizon just told me that it costs 30 cents to sent text messages, and 15 cents to recieve. 


























































































Ok, so forget I sent anything.









thats highway robbery. for serious.
if i only lived in cities, id go over to trash mobile, they are cheap as hell, but only work in cities


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

I'm really bored at work








Anyone have a clear euro lense for sale cheap?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Someone was interested... But it must have been to far gone to keep

The floor was getting pretty rotted and it needed a good deal of work. I was going to kill it this spring after salt season, but the first day it snowed it wouldn't start.
So it's now living on in many other 'roccos.
BTW, I know I still owe a couple parts to people....
Marc = fuel door.
tmechanic = still want the distributor?
Who else?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Daun I was talking about the front rad support.








Unless you never got my IM back


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Either way its all good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I'm really bored at work








Anyone have a clear euro lense for sale cheap?


I assume you mean Front Turns?
Hahahahahahaha....
cheap.... right.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I assume you mean Front Turns?
Hahahahahahaha....
cheap.... right.

No just looking for a clear (Euro lense)







just can't remember what side right now


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
No just looking for a clear (Euro lense)







just can't remember what side right now

im assuming, by ruling out turn signals, you are talking about the outers then


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Yes! 
See I have two sets of Euro Head Lamps... One with electric adjust. and one set without. . . 
Now the Electric adjust set are mint and that what was on my car... But you can't adjust them since I don't have all the parts. . . plus the adjuster are different _(not by much) _
So I am trying to swap over to the manual adjust ones. . . But one Lens is mint. . . the other well not so much. . .


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I am having similar problems with my electric adjust ones.
I'm just replacing the electronic adjuster with a regular one from bestyled. All the stuff is there for it to work in the same bracket with the same light.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

True. . . but how the hell did you get the hard black plastic adjuster off








I've tried for like an hour


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

woohoo payday friday!!!!






























thinking about buying a martin guitar.........or should I get more rocco parts


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Morio)*

oh yeah....my hubcentric rings should be here today so the wheels will be on the car this weekend






















getting closer to Cincy ready........


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_woohoo payday friday!!!!






























thinking about buying a martin guitar.........or should I get more rocco parts
























Scirocco parts.
_Duh_
Tell the wife to get you the guitar for fathers day.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_oh yeah....my hubcentric rings should be here today so the wheels will be on the car this weekend






















getting closer to Cincy ready........









heres your evening.
get rings from mail.
jump for you [someone take picture]
run, do not walk, to the car.
put rims on car.
take quick picture, post, explain the crappyness of them.
go out for drive, take good pictures.
post the good pictures, tell us how happy you are and how great the car rode http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
heres your evening.
get rings from mail.
*jump for you [someone take picture]*
run, do not walk, to the car.
put rims on car.
take quick picture, post, explain the crappyness of them.
go out for drive, take good pictures.
post the good pictures, tell us how happy you are and how great the car rode http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You mean like this?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (frd206)*

lol....nice breakdown...
but it will be more like this tonight









clean garage..............drink........sleep 























and I thought about wife getting me guitar for father's day but it is 20% off this weekend......and I am a sucker for sales


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*

Wheels







do it


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
clean garage..............drink........sleep 


Clean garage.. Who needs a clean one








Mine is a mess


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_lol....nice breakdown...
but it will be more like this tonight









clean garage while drinking......install wheels........sleep 


Fixed. Multitask!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_woohoo payday friday!!!!






























thinking about buying a martin guitar.........or should I get more rocco parts
























Woot for payday! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Woot for payday! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

And then having it spent already


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
And then having it spent already









how about having it already spent and each week for the next couple months is already lined up for what its getting spent on


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Tires were mounted but the balancer wasn't working so I need to get them balanced tomorrow morning....so tonight is garage cleaning and maybe eurolamps....... 
See I am trying to multitask





























and of course drinking


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

I use to do that. . . now I have bills on top of it. . . 
So I can only spend alittle here and there... 
Like I've been saving for that exhaust system. . . And they aren't going to have them until the end of May. . . WTF
I don't want a TT exhaust, for only one reason. . . They don't look finished to me..


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I don't want a TT exhaust, for only one reason. . . They don't look finished to me..

It's not hard to make 'em look finished though.
I have a tt 2.25" system. Yeah, the tip was all just raw metal..
But find the exhaust tip you want and have that added.
Presto! It looks finished!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

the exhaust tip looks good greg, but what is up with that heinous wheel gap?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
It's not hard to make 'em look finished though.
I have a tt 2.25" system. Yeah, the tip was all just raw metal..
But find the exhaust tip you want and have that added.
Presto! It looks finished!


True. . . And it looks sweet! 
But to me, if I am paying 500+ for an exhaust. . . I don't want any add ons


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Nice Greg. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_the exhaust tip looks good greg, but what is up with that heinous wheel gap?









And your one to talk








Flood protection


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_the exhaust tip looks good greg, but what is up with that heinous wheel gap?









Wheel travel is your friend.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_the exhaust tip looks good greg, but what is up with that heinous wheel gap?









I wasn't carrying the appropriate compliment of dead hookers in the trunk to eliminate the wheelgap








Trust me, when I have spacers on I rub in the rear.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Wheel travel is your friend.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Trust me, when I have spacers on I rub in the rear.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
And your one to talk








Flood protection









hey, its more or less fixed now. atleast well enough for the temporaryness of the setup until coils


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

lol....... 
I have an TT exhaust and I really can't stand the unfinished look either...... I was thinking of just replacing the rear box...but with what????


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I wasn't carrying the appropriate compliment of dead hookers in the trunk to eliminate the wheelgap








Trust me, when I have spacers on I rub in the rear.

rubbin is racing cole


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
hey, its more or less fixed now. atleast well enough for the temporaryness of the setup until coils









I know, not all of us can be low


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_But to me, if I am paying 500+ for an exhaust. . . I don't want any add ons

Fair enough....
but it seems like you're backing yourself into a corner over that detail.
If you've spent $500 already, what's another $40 on an exhaust tip - plus, that way it's a little different from what everyone else has.
Would you otherwise be happy with a tt system?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_









Hey, don't







me all right.









Too many holes and cracks and what else here for me to really lower my car...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Fair enough....
but it seems like you're backing yourself into a corner over that detail.
If you've spent $500 already, what's another $40 on an exhaust tip - plus, that way it's a little different from what everyone else has.
Would you otherwise be happy with a tt system?

I might be backing myself into a corner yeah but to me its all about personal detail. . . Plus there is only a few companies who actually make a 2.5" Scirocco exhaust..
It's not the extra money I would be spending it just bothersome to me... 
(IDK I've never had a TT exhaust. . . They sound good. . . But I wouldn't know)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Hey, don't







me all right.









Too many holes and cracks and what else here for me to really lower my car...
















It aint all peachy over here either man, put its a way of life for some


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







It aint all peachy over here either man, put its a way of life for some


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
And then having it spent already


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Or spend money you don't have


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I know, not all of us can be low









yeah yeah yeah.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

And still want to go lower


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_And still want to go lower









notch those rails and do it.
just be a man, and dont do bags


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
notch those rails and do it.
just be a man, and dont do bags

I still got about 3/8" before I hit the rails. . . (notching will take place) just not this year. . . 







are you kinding me







did you really just say that to me


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
notch those rails and do it.
just be a man, and dont do bags

I don't understand why that's any less manly. You get a car that rides like isht, and you've hacked into the frame for aesthetic reasons.
Why not have bags? You get your cake and eat it too. Good ride for goin' down the highway, slam it for slow and slow through the hood.
People allways talk BS about if you're not rubbin youre not cool...
Seems like a bunch of ish to me.
I guess I'll never understand kids these days!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I don't understand why that's any less manly. You get a car that rides like isht, and you've hacked into the frame for aesthetic reasons.
Why not have bags? You get your cake and eat it too. Good ride for goin' down the highway, slam it for slow and slow through the hood.
People allways talk BS about if you're not rubbin youre not cool...
Seems like a bunch of ish to me.
I guess I'll never understand kids these days!









im just giving spinney carp. id love to do a good bag system. slam the bejesus out of it when i want to, raise it when i want to, it would be sweet.
ive not rubbed in my cars yet. im kinda hoping not to. try and ride that fine line between looking good and rubbing the s**t out of my fenders and cutting up my rubber


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

People always talk BS about cars handling like poop when you go to low too . . . 
I tell you what yeah I might get alittle bump steer here and there, but my car sure as hell doesn't handle like poop. . . 
And all I have are the coilover! I never even swapped my swaybars over from my first car yet


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I love my setup. H&R and Konis. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It rides great on the highways too.









Pic by Jill ^^


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_I love my setup. H&R and Konis. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It rides great on the highways too.


Who wouldn't love that suspension http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

love my FK coilovers....... and plan to take her even lower


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*

Im going to go back to 4x4'n


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Who wouldn't love that suspension http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It does not lower the car much. maybee 1-2 inches


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Im going to go back to 4x4'n


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
It does not lower the car much. maybee 1-2 inches

I understand that. . . and maybe it's not for me. . . but I do know it is a good suspension setup!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

That is what's cool. Eveyone has their own ideas, and they all end up looking good on the cars.
We just need to leave the Kias home.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_That is what's cool. Eveyone has their own ideas, and they all end up looking good on the cars.
We just need to leave the Kias home.









Yup that what sets a car apart from each other. . . The owner style. . .


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Just because so and so's rocco isn't on the ground. . . or all euroed out, doesn't mean that it doesn't belong in my book


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*








is because I want to post







the first time and it kicked me back to page 272 to the last post I put



















_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 9:43 AM 3-7-2008_


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

--timbo2132 posting from raulito's place.
We just discovered that the linkage from the boost controller to the waste gate has loosened and fallen off. It's really hard to get back there.
So, for now, raul has a low compression NA 16v.







Let's go drag racing!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_--timbo2132 posting from raulito's place.
We just discovered that the linkage from the boost controller to the waste gate has loosened and fallen off. It's really hard to get back there.
So, for now, raul has a low compression NA 16v.







Let's go drag racing!!









Oh No! (time to go ext wastegate







)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_--timbo2132 posting from raulito's place.


Timbo is all over the place.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_--timbo2132 posting from raulito's place.


Friends helping Friends up there post count!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Just because so and so's rocco isn't on the ground. . . or all euroed out, doesn't mean that it doesn't belong in my book









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to each his own.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to each his own.

17's on a rocco is not for everyone


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
17's on a rocco is not for everyone

True


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_People always talk BS about cars handling like poop when you go to low too . . . 
I tell you what yeah I might get alittle bump steer here and there, but my car sure as hell doesn't handle like poop. . . 
And all I have are the coilover! I never even swapped my swaybars over from my first car yet









i feel like the whole 'it will handle like poop' argument is well above the limits of what most people are going to throw at their cars on a daily basis. sure, if i was tracking my car often, then id do suspension 1st, correctly, and to hell with the costs. but im driving it on the road, and i just want a drop that dosnt break my spine or land me in a tree when i turn.....slammed on coils in my mk5 works for those things, and the scirocco [not slammed enough] does that pretty well [just not low enough for what i want yet].
its a trade off, but it all comes down to what you want for your car. for me, ill sacrifice a little bumpyness and a little bit of bumpsteer to have a slammed car


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
17's on a rocco is not for everyone

very true. but neither are 14's.
basically this love fest of the last few posts comes down to do what you want, some will like, others will not, just make yourself happy with what you do to your car and odds are we wont chastize you for it so long as your hearts in it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Just add a turbo on top of it







(yeah I drive my car)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Yup. . . I know everyone does, and me included, we care what other people think. . . But really its all in personal style! 
I just said it above as best as I could!

_Just because so and so's rocco isn't on the ground. . . or all euroed out, doesn't mean that it doesn't belong in my book







_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I wasn't carrying the appropriate compliment of dead hookers in the trunk to eliminate the wheelgap








Trust me, when I have spacers on I rub in the rear.

All he needs is one real woman in the back seat to make it rub, I know this for a FACT!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
All he needs is one real _hot sexy_ woman in the back seat to make it rub, I know this for a FACT!

Edit


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
very true. but neither are 14's.
basically this love fest of the last few posts comes down to do what you want, some will like, others will not, just make yourself happy with what you do to your car and odds are we wont chastize you for it so long as your hearts in it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hek, I want TWO sets of wheels and tires, and the other ( not the A's nd Dunlops) will be 13" claws rocking the white letter tires. Oh yeah!!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Hek, I want TWO sets of wheels and tires, and the other ( not the A's nd Dunlops) will be 13" claws rocking the white letter tires. Oh yeah!!!

70s all the way.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Hek, I want TWO sets of wheels and tires, and the other ( not the A's nd Dunlops) will be 13" claws rocking the white letter tires. Oh yeah!!!

hot. i kinda like that look. takes the car back to the days of its youth








i love a's more though


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Cathy is taking it back to the old skool because she is an old fool who's so kool


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Just a reminder: Camping


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Are pets allowed


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Are pets allowed









yes they even allow Neptuno to stay there


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
yes they even allow Neptuno to stay there


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Oh look at that. . . Almost time for me to leave for the day







5 hours gone


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

*VW Fact #278: *In the third stage of a VW factory paint job, the prime coat is baked hard, then wet-sanded. This is followed by a second electrostatic prime coat, which is again baked and wet-sanded.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

WOOHOOO!! I have now officially committed Brian and I to come to Cincy. Why you may ask? Grandparents said "OK" to pay for our wedding, since we are pretty much flat broke. WOOOOOO!!! Oh and we're camping to, no wasting 200 bucks on a hotel room for us, nuuuh uh.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Daun I was talking about the front rad support.








Unless you never got my IM back









I decided to get this thing moved - but I have a front clip in the barn yet. Don't worry, I haven't forgotten! (It is slightly sucky to be 40 minutes from the shop & storage space.)


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_WOOHOOO!! I have now officially committed Brian and I to come to Cincy. Why you may ask? Grandparents said "OK" to pay for our wedding, since we are pretty much flat broke. WOOOOOO!!! Oh and we're camping to, no wasting 200 bucks on a hotel room for us, nuuuh uh.

glad to hear your coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif now that your not leaving the forum and all


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_WOOHOOO!! I have now officially committed Brian and I to come to Cincy.

Yay!!!!!
And Cathy, that means the pressure's on to get Klaus finished up. Pics of two Kolibri green Mk 1s this year...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Hek, I want TWO sets of wheels and tires, and the other ( not the A's nd Dunlops) will be 13" claws rocking the white letter tires. Oh yeah!!!

Wish I coulda gotten the "raised white-letter tires" when I bought new ones last summer. Not available in 205 60/13 though.








*sigh*
Doesn't it look nice & warm in that pic? Compare it to today:








And the storm is just starting to get wound up.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I decided to get this thing moved - but I have a front clip in the barn yet. Don't worry, I haven't forgotten! (It is slightly sucky to be 40 minutes from the shop & storage space.)








sorry. . . I didn't realize you had more


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Woo! Level 2 snow emergency here! Time to go home for the day at 3:00. Gotta love that. Although, since I have 4 wheel drive, I have to stay later to make sure all of the other employees get home.








Brendan


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Oh snap


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Bored


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Key Board? Bored? This would make a good keyboad for you, Brian...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

^^^
thats actually pretty cool. a bit over the top, because it might match your room decor, but i can pretty much guarantee the rest of the computer wont.
kinda like an aluminum wing from the now defunct [moment of silence please] APC


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

You have IM


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Yes, I still want it, but I'm not in a real hurry for it. It's for the white one and don't see that one getting worked on until fall maybe.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Key Board? Bored? This would make a good keyboad for you, Brian...









Damn, I like those. Who makes em'? Can't make out the names in the pics too well.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

well the Martin won.......played it again at lunch and had to have it......

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so no paint for the rocco before Cincy


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
The floor was getting pretty rotted and it needed a good deal of work. I was going to kill it this spring after salt season, but the first day it snowed it wouldn't start.
So it's now living on in many other 'roccos.
BTW, I know I still owe a couple parts to people....
Marc = fuel door.
tmechanic = still want the distributor?
Who else?

Yay! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_well the Martin won.......played it again at lunch and had to have it......


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Key Board? Bored? This would make a good keyboad for you, Brian...









That is [email protected]$$


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_You have IM

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that helps alot. . . So know I can make mine for an 1.8l 8v http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so no paint for the rocco before Cincy

















Its alright bro


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so no paint for the rocco before Cincy
















its cool. theres plenty of us who want paint but cant have it [http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif this guy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ]


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

me too me too


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
its cool. theres plenty of us who want paint but cant have it [http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif this guy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ] 

Count me in. 
It will happen after Cincy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Damn, I like those. Who makes em'? Can't make out the names in the pics too well. 









http://www.monodo.jp/hacoa/pro....html


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Count me in. 
It will happen after Cincy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

mine will happen sometime within 2010


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_








http://www.monodo.jp/hacoa/pro....html


Dammit, it's for Macs!! AAAAGH! Maybe it's a sign for me to get a mac


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*

I like this one better 








http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/optimus/


_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 6:43 PM 3-7-2008_


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

275 pages huh,it just gets me more excited to go this year.i already requested time off. yeah i'll be a noob but who cares!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Just add a turbo on top of it







(yeah I drive my car)


How do you drive it if it's always broken?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
yes they even allow Neptuno to stay there









Oh no he di'int!!!!!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

this one's been around for awhile now


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_275 pages huh,it just gets me more excited to go this year.i already requested time off. yeah i'll be a noob but who cares!

im a noob too, dosnt mean im not super pumped and ready to go tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Dammit, it's for Macs!! AAAAGH! Maybe it's a sign for me to get a mac









It says it works on Vista and XP - it's USB. I've used a mac keyboard and mouse on my laptop before. They work fine.
God only knows how to order it and get them to ship it over here... Plus, the keyboard layout is a little funky and japanese.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
im a noob too, dosnt mean im not super pumped and ready to go tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Technically, yes, you are a noob. It doesn't seem like it though.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_

Technically, yes, you are a noob. It doesn't seem like it though.









im not a player, i just post alot


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
im a noob too, dosnt mean im not super pumped and ready to go tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hang on buddy, tomorrow is a bit early to leave for Cincy.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

WWOAOAHAHAHH!!!!HH1h1hhH!H!HH!!!!
http://www.diyautotune.com/cat....html






































Now, if only I could justify a screen that costs more than the megasquirt and all of it's wiring and accessories...








EDIT: I have never wanted anything as much as I want this!








































































_Modified by timbo2132 at 7:30 PM 3-7-2008_

EDIT2:
I bought it.































_Modified by timbo2132 at 7:40 PM 3-7-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_WWOAOAHAHAHH!!!!HH1h1hhH!H!HH!!!!
http://www.diyautotune.com/cat....html






































Now, if only I could justify a screen that costs more than the megasquirt and all of it's wiring and accessories...








EDIT: I have never wanted anything as much as I want this!









































































_Modified by timbo2132 at 7:30 PM 3-7-2008_

EDIT2:
I bought it.






























_Modified by timbo2132 at 7:40 PM 3-7-2008_

timbo, im disappointed in you...12 minutes to talk yourself into buying it. your slipping in your old age


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

Yeah. I'll regret it later... That was an impulse buy if I ever saw one.

Then it'll come in the mail, and MUAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Yeah. I'll regret it later... That was an impulse buy if I ever saw one.

Then it'll come in the mail, and MUAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH!









it does look awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
timbo is one piece closer to stepping up to the matrix 3.0


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

timbo, you and sciroccojim gotta get on printing on some different color shirts and get ladies smalls back in....as soon as these 2 things happen, ill be ordering like 4-5 shirts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_timbo, you and sciroccojim gotta get on printing on some different color shirts and get ladies smalls back in....as soon as these 2 things happen, ill be ordering like 4-5 shirts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Why, you're no small lady!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_timbo, you and sciroccojim gotta get on printing on some different color shirts and get ladies smalls back in....as soon as these 2 things happen, ill be ordering like 4-5 shirts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Trust me, it's happening very soon. These shirts will be available with white or black ink - you pick when you order it.
Here's a picture of an early test shirt:








>That one was made using our nifty distressed pattern, the shirts for sale have more solid ink<


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Simulposting with the the Timob.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

My mustache keeps getting in my mouth while I'm eating.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Trust me, it's happening very soon. These shirts will be available with white or black ink - you pick when you order it.
Here's a picture of an early test shirt:








>That one was made using our nifty distressed pattern, the shirts for sale have more solid ink<

that looks awesome. as soon as they get posted and i realize it







i will be placing an order


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Why, you're no small lady!









yeah, im not, but my girlfriend is, and she actually wants a shirt or 2 in addition to her duck shirt i already bought her http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_My mustache keeps getting in my mouth while I'm eating.









Picture of Chris:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Are special 2008 Cincy Shirts going to be made???


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_My mustache keeps getting in my mouth while I'm eating.










Then you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_Are special 2008 Cincy Shirts going to be made???























Cincy shirts are available at Cincy each year. I have one from 2001 onwards.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that helps alot. . . So know I can make mine for an 1.8l 8v http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You're welcome. If I ever get my lathe going I will probably make one myself for the 8v when I Megasquirt it.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_
Cincy shirts are available at Cincy each year. I have one from 2001 onwards. 

wonderful!!!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*

Actually, there are already Cincy shirts, made by parts4vws- they've been around for years.
However, we will make one for the caravan!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Actually, there are already Cincy shirts, made by parts4vws- they've been around for years.
However, we will make one for the caravan!


AWESOME!!!! you making it for the MIDWEST CARAVAN???


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_

AWESOME!!!! you making it for the MIDWEST CARAVAN???





































I could if you guys want. However, it can't be as awesome as the east coast caravan shirt...


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_







I could if you guys want. However, it can't be as awesome as the east coast caravan shirt...









ok we can settle for MORE AWESOME!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Morio)*

So what's everyone doin' this Friday night?
I'm staying in due to the lovely snowstorm we're having, and getting my drink on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh, and I did unpack a box this evening that had a few lost "need to install on various Sciroccos" items in it, so that will give me something else to do when the weather warms up.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_So what's everyone doin' this Friday night?
I'm staying in due to the lovely snowstorm we're having, and getting my drink on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh, and I did unpack a box this evening that had a few lost "need to install on various Sciroccos" items in it, so that will give me something else to do when the weather warms up.

im at the library now, who knows when ill head home. 
its raining here







rain is my most disliked weather condition for a daily basis assessment...snow is fine [so long as transport via train or plane is not an issue] because you dont get effing soaked and it dosnt cause puddles that are mysteriously deep...just knee deep slush if you not careful








/rant


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I'm staying in because of the minus temps and lack of money.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I'm staying in due to the lovely snowstorm we're having


x2 
5-8 inches of snow tonight and 6-10 tomorrow


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_So what's everyone doin' this Friday night?


It's raining here, but it's 46° outside.
BTW, you can get a ° mark easy by holding down alt and using the number pad and type 00176 and release the alt key. Muahaha!
I'm making a bunch of shirt designs. I also re-did all of the shirt site's graphics to make them better looking, and clean up the shirts. I did a caddy, a cabriolet, and I'm working on a Rabbit in two door and four door. Mk1 Jetta is next if I can find a good picture of one.














































_Modified by timbo2132 at 9:13 AM 3-8-2008_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

You mean like" it's -6° f over here.
Timob, you need a hobby, but thanks for reminding me of the ascii code for °.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
x2 
5-8 inches of snow tonight and 6-10 tomorrow 

Please tell me I'm reading that wrong. I hope you mean a TOTAL of 6-10 inches total snowfall. That's what they were calling for this morning... I would really hate to think there's a potential for 18" of snow.
To quote Brad: "Pbthbthbthbthbthbthb!!!"


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

and all we get is this stupid rain.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

We didn't get real snow (meaning more than 2") all winter.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_We didn't get real snow (meaning more than 2") all winter.









We haven't either, 'til today.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_We didn't get real snow (meaning more than 2") all winter.









true. new york of course got like 4" the one day i needed to fly








just my luck, huh? so of course, went home, got my mk5, drove to pittsburgh. any problem in a car? no. was listening to the truckers on the CB talking about how stupid people are when theres snow out? yes.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Toronto's weather report for today and tomorrow is -5 degrees celcius (20 f) and 20-25cm (8-10") of snow in the next 36 hours.
Niagara Region's snow forecast is 50cm (20")!

Ugh. I thought this was over!


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Rain here, 40 deg. I am playing in the garage tomorrow, tonight finalising the code for another "addon" for Victor.
Macfarlane motto (ancient) "Spring time comes". Snow sucks. (Thats my motto)


_Modified by Rocco_julie at 6:53 AM 3-8-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Well, I finished all the Mk1 shirts. I discovered something very cool about the Mk1 jetta. It's exactly the same as the rabbit- with a trunk tacked on the ass. The windows are the same. Everything's the same. Makes my job easier!








So, I added 12 shirts in one day. (24, if you count women's shirts!







)
whew!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_So what's everyone doin' this Friday night? 

Currently 3 below outside so I'm staying indoors. Just took a test that I was procrastinating on and that ended tonight on French/English furniture styles.....got 79.8 %


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*

French [fry] furniture?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_So what's everyone doin' this Friday night?


so, i was at the library till 10, home by 1045 cuz the subway was super slow, but still better than getting effing soaked walking.
heres what i bought, its bad to leave me near the classifieds too long. [its for my kia though, still looking for one for the rocc]
















definitely leaving that going to hell sticker on it. most others are coming off


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
All he needs is one real woman in the back seat to make it rub, I know this for a FACT!

It's true. None of the other women I've had in the back seat have rubbed at all.
Maybe I just haven't met the right woman yet?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_WOOHOOO!! I have now officially committed Brian and I to come to Cincy. Why you may ask? Grandparents said "OK" to pay for our wedding, since we are pretty much flat broke. WOOOOOO!!! Oh and we're camping to, no wasting 200 bucks on a hotel room for us, nuuuh uh.

That rocks!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_275 pages huh,it just gets me more excited to go this year.i already requested time off. yeah i'll be a noob but who cares!

You'll have so much fun your noob year -and you're practically a local too!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

84 Days, 8 Hours, 39 minutes remain until Cincy...

Ok, so the thread was started on 11/27/07 which is 103 days ago. 276 pages into 103 days is 2.68 pages per day.
Sooooooooooooooo, that means we'll get 225 more pages, for a grand total of 501 pages!!





























Woah.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Mornin' folks.
Today I put the Jetta back together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Good luck!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Cathy is taking it back to the old skool because she is an old fool who's so kool

Stock on the outside, not-so-stock on the inside







I'll have to wait on number two set of tires though, the not-so-stock thing will eat up a fair bit of the go-fast budget this year I'm afraid.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_WOOHOOO!! I have now officially committed Brian and I to come to Cincy. Why you may ask? Grandparents said "OK" to pay for our wedding, since we are pretty much flat broke. WOOOOOO!!! Oh and we're camping to, no wasting 200 bucks on a hotel room for us, nuuuh uh.

Well then, we'll have to line up our two babies for a photo op. If the Mars guys can do it, the Kolibri girls can too


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Well, we for sure have a pile of Alpine white cars!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Please tell me I'm reading that wrong. I hope you mean a TOTAL of 6-10 inches total snowfall. That's what they were calling for this morning... I would really hate to think there's a potential for 18" of snow.
To quote Brad: "Pbthbthbthbthbthbthb!!!"









We have about 14-16 inches of snow right now at my place


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_So what's everyone doin' this Friday night?
I'm staying in due to the lovely snowstorm we're having, and getting my drink on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh, and I did unpack a box this evening that had a few lost "need to install on various Sciroccos" items in it, so that will give me something else to do when the weather warms up.

I beat it out of the banana belt to say ahead of the storm and hope to go see my green guy momentarily. Calling for less snow up here in "Midwestern" than back home in "Southern".







Calling for 50 cm back home, I left the boys with their sleds, I imagine they'll have fun while I'm away.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
It's true. None of the other women I've had in the back seat have rubbed at all.
Maybe I just haven't met the right woman yet?

Ask Neptuno, I'm all about the rubbing


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

LOL! I let the dog out this morning and she pretty much disappeared in the drift outside the door.








vs.








Could be worse. Current weather at Wright Brothers airport? Winds 17 kts, 1/2 mile visibility, vertical visibility 400 feet.








Northern Ohio seems to be getting hammered even worse.



_Modified by vwdaun at 9:34 AM 3-8-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Well, we for sure have a pile of Alpine white cars!









Hmmm, an idea, how about we group by colour, like a Rocc rainbow in a tye dye sort of expanding spiral for the aerial shot this year....???? And no need to calculate numbers, we just keep adding......light sucking black cars go in the middle of the black hole of course. (We all know EVERY Rocco is a black hole, at least for sucking in money and time...)


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I beat it out of the banana belt to say ahead of the storm and hope to go see my green guy momentarily. Calling for less snow up here in "Midwestern" than back home in "Southern".







Calling for 50 cm back home, I left the boys with their sleds, I imagine they'll have fun while I'm away.

I wondered if you beat feet outta there. Go spend some bonding time with the boy. I could trapse to the hangar to give Dieter a gift or two I found yesterday but... well, it just looks miserable out there.
Oh btw, when is Drew gonna get the countdown clock up hmmmm????


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Mornin' folks.
Today I put the Jetta back together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

good luck greg...take pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Hmmm, an idea, how about we group by colour, like a Rocc rainbow in a tye dye sort of expanding spiral for the aerial shot this year....????

Cool idea! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

daun, that snow looks intense, if it were me, id go play with my rocco


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_daun, that snow looks intense, if it were me, id go play with my rocco









Thought about it (airport ramp anyone?) but my ebrake is broken so it's not nearly as much fun.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Well, we for sure have a pile of Alpine white cars!










YES SIR!!!! Alpine White























Getting ready to get the tires balanced..... today should be a big day for the rocco...spent all night last night playing with my new girl friend.....and wife was encouraging it


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Thought about it (airport ramp anyone?) but my ebrake is broken so it's not nearly as much fun.


Aarg, that sounds like fun. But there is no way my parents would let me drive out there in this stuff. (thinking of possible excuses)


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Thought about it (airport ramp anyone?) but my ebrake is broken so it's not nearly as much fun.


true. the ebrake on mine is pretty sh***y right now, enough to hold it on hills and such, but not enough to get the back end to break loose....even on a soaking wet parking lot [that i of course had permission to try this on their property







]


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_

YES SIR!!!! Alpine White























Getting ready to get the tires balanced..... today should be a big day for the rocco...spent all night last night playing with my new girl friend.....and wife was encouraging it






























you get the euro lights and relays in?
cant wait to see those wheels mounted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif def one of my favorite wheels
edit for own


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Aarg, that sounds like fun. But there is no way my parents would let me drive out there in this stuff. (thinking of possible excuses)

Well you're welcome over here anytime. Mind you just finding the driveway might be challenging.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well you're welcome over here anytime. Mind you just finding the driveway might be challenging.









how bad are the country roads near you?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Country roads? Dunno - we've made the permanant move to Moraine which is still pretty "city-like." But even closer to the airport.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Goodmorning, no snow yet, only supposed to be a dusting out here, but we do have cold.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I like Cathy's idea for the flyover!
--It would be much easier to set up too!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

'morning, folks. No snowstorm here. Lots of rain. I like it. Know why? Because when it's done, the roads will be 100% free of salt. Which means I can drive my Sciroccos. As long as it doesn't snow again.
Well, one of them (the white one) has no hood. It's in my basement. I have to go down there in a few and do some more touch up to the underside. This car is getting a lot of that. Ever minor rust has to go. I treat all of my cars like I'll be keeping them for 20 years, then sell them in 1 or 2. Truth is, in almost 25 years of Scirocco ownership and 12 Sciroccos, I don't think I've ever kept one for more than 2 years. The 88 currently holds the record. I've had it since 12/2004. At that rate, I should have owned a hell of a lot more than I had but I was without a Scirocco from 1990 through 2004.
I just got a gallon jug of this:








Perfect for spraying on suspension, brakes, exhaust, etc. to prevent my garaged cars from rusting when a few warms days cause condensation on the cold garage's contents. Paint and plastic safe, too. I love this stuff!!








In other news, I'm off to Florida tomorrow afternoon for 3 days of bass fishing. Woo hoo!!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

Man, that's crazy. I've owned my car since 2003. PICK ONE AND KEEP IT ALREADY!















Seriously, I really like your new white car, Jim. It may be a bitch with the rust that shows up easier on the white paint, but how many white Mk1s are there? Not many. Not many at all. Rarity is awesome. Plus for the fact that it's got a Callaway turbo!
Yeah, echassin's perfect red car is VERY nice- there's a lot of nice red mk1s. Red cars are evil, I always say.








Another thing white paint is good for? If it rains, or if you wash your car and don't dry it - it doesn't look bad! Easy to take care of, hard to see scratches. Yes, Jim DRIVE IT IN THE RAIN- MUAHHAAHAH!








When you scrub out those wheel wells, the white underneath will be so rewarding.








Me? I wouldn't sell a car unless it had un-repairable frame damage from an accident, or rust through on suspension mounting points.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Country roads? Dunno - we've made the permanant move to Moraine which is still pretty "city-like." But even closer to the airport.








 
sorry. i thought you were talking about the airstrip in Wilmington we met at before. Didn't realize there was another


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_ 
sorry. i thought you were talking about the airstrip in Wilmington we met at before. Didn't realize there was another

Yep - even closer. Know where Moraine Airpark is? We're the 4th house from the parking lot.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Hey Daun,
Say I had an engine and enough help and a weekend and people could crash in and have drink and "some" food.....
how long would a complete engine swap take?
just wondering


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
good luck greg...take pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks guys. Luck wasn't so much a factor. More like Dan's calibrated foot, to kick the rebar *just* enough to get all the bolts to line up. Dan also has calibrated hands to tweak my bent core support back into alignment. 
The parts I dropped $200 on? Only used half of them








But still - way cheap repair.
The bumper cover is held on by zipties now, the PO had used woodscrews







and I want to find a replacement eventually....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_

The bumper cover is held on by zipties now, the PO had used woodscrews







and I want to find a replacement eventually....

so, you fixed it right is what your saying








is there anyway to get zipties to be a scirocco forum banner advertiser?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Duck Tape Mfg Co. is already interested in sponsoring us.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Duck Tape Mfg Co. is already interested in sponsoring us.









that would be awesome....they make cool colors too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
marc, dig up some pictures of what im talking about, cuz im lazy


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Sorry, no, I'm lazy too.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Sorry, no, I'm lazy too.









understandable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

it's still snowing...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I love how the snow stops on the body trim.
Mars red looking pretty in the snow though


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

ARGH!!!!





















I need 8mm spacers for the front to fit




























so the wheels won't be on til that happens (most likely next weekend since I will be out of town most of the week)















eurolamps are on
































and another shot of my newest girl friend:


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*

Your Girlfriend has a boys name.
'Martin'
















_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
and another shot of my newest girl friend:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Your Girlfriend has a boys name.
'Martin'

















it's short for martina


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_










$$$$$$
sucks about the spacers though. cant wait to see those wheels on the car.
those inner delete peices and the stock grill are hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif almost makes me want to do it







i love the quantum grill, but i also love that look.....i need more roccos


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_it's still snowing...









Awwww. What happened to your nice warm garage spot??


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Hey Daun,
Say I had an engine and enough help and a weekend and people could crash in and have drink and "some" food.....
how long would a complete engine swap take?
just wondering

If you've got all the parts there, the engine assembled etc... it could likely be done in a weekend.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
If you've got all the parts there, the engine assembled etc... it could likely be done in a weekend.

Yep, we're talking 8V to 8V, no oddball fabtabulosity like my mess? Poor Drew is still out there, I got cold, I hate to admit it...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*

So how goes the project?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Awwww. What happened to your nice warm garage spot??

It got taken by the ugly freestar.








I gently brushed all the snow off the rocco, so it will stay cleaner when the crud melts.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

_Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow. _


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

We were almost halfway down the page here!
I just went to Burger King. Tasty.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_So how goes the project?

Well, Drew is the man, we all know that, and he managed some ghetto fab-tabulosity once again. Will it work? Will Cathy need a new engine once she drives the car home??? Tune in to the next episode of Klausentuning.....here's a picture of guts you usually don't see, and some snow/weather stuff:
Hmm, I wonder what's inside there?

Outside:


Inside:


Expect a lot of pics n the upcoming days, I have high speed, WHEEEEE.....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*

What a difference a few hours make.
Then:








Now:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

Inside:



burr
stay warm cathy


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*

I'm posting from Matt's account 'cause he left it logged into my computer!









Remember, THE TIMOB IS EVERYWHERE!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Don't forget to change your clock . Spring forward http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Don't forget to change your clock . Spring forward http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thanks, the computer does it for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
More snow tonight.


















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:59 AM 3-9-2008_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Boy did it rain hard all day yesterday. Then the temperature dropped and the wind has been blowin' like a mo fo! Oh yeah. Good morning.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Boy did it rain hard all day yesterday. Then the temperature dropped and the wind has been blowin' like a mo fo! Oh yeah. Good morning.

Yeah. Crazy weather! Now it's 30°







outside and 61° inside.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Mornin'
Well, the driveway's cleared out, so after a quick shower I'm gonna go brave the roads. The farther east you go from my place, the more snow they got. The "plan" is to get out to the hangar in Wilmington and do some work out there.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Canon Rebel XTI 10.1MP Digital SLR for $479, FYI
http://configure.us.dell.com/d...66643

Comes with an 18-55mm lens


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
burr
stay warm cathy









Oh I will, and it was a lot warmer in than out. Still curious about how much snow they got back home, soon enough I guess.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Boy did it rain hard all day yesterday. Then the temperature dropped and the wind has been blowin' like a mo fo! Oh yeah. Good morning.

mornin'
yesterday wasnt terrible here in nyc...a little rain but just kinda normal, still sucked to walk in.
the wind later on was something fierce though...and now its cold


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

And oddly enough all we got was just a bit of rain.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Cut my toenails this morning. Put the garbage out and fed Luna as well.
She was hungry right meow.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_Cut my toenails this morning. Put the garbage out and fed Luna as well.
She was hungry right meow. 

i hope that those were 3 separate events, in no way related to eachother.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Goodmorning, slept in, reset the clocks, now I'm baking cimminin rolls.
A light dusting of snow last night, it was on top of the truck this morning at 6 and gone by the time I rolled out again at 10:30, so a net loss in snow from what I can tell.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I gotta go outside and fix my switches - every time I pull back for highbeams, or thewindow washer, my horn honks. Loose and stripped screws.







7997


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I gotta go outside and fix my switches - every time I pull back for highbeams, or thewindow washer, my horn honks. Loose and stripped screws.







7997

Ah, fun electrical gremlins.
THe driving lights on my SCirocco? sometimes they work, sometimes they don't


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I gotta go outside and fix my switches - every time I pull back for highbeams, or thewindow washer, my horn honks. Loose and stripped screws.







7997

see, but the benefit is, timbo probably knows how to fix this, if it were me, id just not use highbeams anymore







just kidding, id try and fix it and render the highbeams inoperable


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Woo, level 3 snow emergency lifted this morning. What a mess it all was!
From yesterday: What Jeep?

And notice the little spot I shoveled out.

Probably the better part of 14-16 inches of snow. Took me several hours to shovel out the rear parking spot for Laura's Sillyca, I just "Jeep-plowed" the spot for the Jeep.








Today it's nice and sunny. A lot of the roads are still crap but it's getting better.
Brendan


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Mention this ad and get a Free prize at Cincy!*

We temporarily interrupt your normal pre-cincy shennanigans to bring you some Jetta repair
For as long as I've had my Jetta I've had a problem with the front bumper.
Specifically, if I pull too far forward in a parking space the crub rips it off.








Turns out all of the clips that hold the bumper to the rebar are busted.
So the Previous owner used wood screws














to hold the bumper on.
Then, a few mondays ago (almost 2 weeks I guess) I rear ended a minivan. Cracked a headlight, and something was leaking. The rest of the car looked ok
I took the grill off and could see the bumper rebar had bent into the core support, pushing it into the a/c condensor (the leak) and the it was all effed up.








I took it to a shop, they came up with a $1700 repair estimate








I priced out new parts for about $500
Bought used parts for $200.
Needed a new core support, bumper rebar, brackets. I also bought a new bumper skin, but it was junk so it got cut in half and trashed.
The core support I bought is a rusty pos, so Dan straightened out the one from the car...
























New rebar:








all back together:








Ok, so there are still some loose ends;
my bumper is held on by zipties, I need to order some new clips for it. I didn't replace the a/c condensor, I'll wait until it's warmer and I have a job to deal with that!
Big thanks to Dan, Nate, and Roger. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Mention this ad and get a Free prize at Cincy! (G-rocco)*

it cleaned up pretty well greg
even for those loose ends, still a s**t load better than the 1700 for the legit repair http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
plus, zipties are like scars, the more you got, the cooler the ladies think you are


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

So, because I have so few scars is why ladies don't think I'm cool















Yeah, I'm happy enough with it for now - at least it's driveable to go to the beach next weekend








And out of the parts I bought? I only used half.







Junked the bumper cover and am selling the core support to a friend who needs it badly. He's got the tools to deal with the rust http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_So, because I have so few scars is why ladies don't think I'm cool















Yeah, I'm happy enough with it for now - at least it's driveable to go to the beach next weekend








And out of the parts I bought? I only used half.







Junked the bumper cover and am selling the core support to a friend who needs it badly. He's got the tools to deal with the rust http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

beach next weekend? you know its only march right?








oh well, they are still good parts, and probably will get sold eventually http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif space in the garage is free [usually]


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
beach next weekend? you know its only march right?










I prefer the beach in the off season. It's so much quieter and relaxing.
Don't get me wrong though, in the summer it's fun, but mostly for the people watching then


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I prefer the beach in the off season. It's so much quieter and relaxing.
Don't get me wrong though, in the summer it's fun, but mostly for the people watching then









i hear ya. i love it in late april and early march....still no one down there really, but the stores and shops are just opening back up so theres still plenty to do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWScirocco16V (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi everybody...I was a new boy in this forum :-D In looks than you got a snow..In czech rep is sunny weather, 15 degrees, flowers blossom... And ive got one obsecration. My friend from czech repubilc got same car (color, look) like this car : http://i129.photobucket.com/al...2.jpg (yellow)
could you send me more photos of this car? thanks!


----------



## VWScirocco16V (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: (VWScirocco16V)*

And some pictoures of friends car... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 















at sheet wheels


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (VWScirocco16V)*

Ask and ye shall recieve:


----------



## VWScirocco16V (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh man! Thats look..Very very nice! i love it! Wheels so pretty. What is the motor in the car? DX?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (VWScirocco16V)*

I think he has the standard 1.8 8v JH. Not sure though.


----------



## VWScirocco16V (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

ok, thank you.







In scirocco of my friend is DX, but now is some problems with her motor... "Eeats" oil and performance is too bad...


----------



## VWScirocco16V (Mar 9, 2008)

Sorry, his motor







))


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (VWScirocco16V)*

lowered two jettas today.... a mk4 and a mk3......... no rocco work..but it was cold and slightly rainy......
spacers ordered last night...hope to be in by weekend


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

no posts in a while.
vortex has been slow this weekend


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

I was doing a fantasy baseball draft.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

I'm attempting to re-activate my old tracfone. It's an OLD nokia 1100 - as in, before cameras, or color screens, or mp3 ringtones (or even midi ringtones).
It's wonderful. Durable. It lasts 16 days between charges. It has an LED flashlight in the top. It doesn't have stupid features I don't need. It makes calls, sends text messages, and has an alarm clock. What else could you possibly want? It's like a Scirocco phone. Simple, and effective.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm attempting to re-activate my old tracfone. It's an OLD nokia 1100 - as in, before cameras, or color screens, or mp3 ringtones (or even midi ringtones).
It's wonderful. Durable. It lasts 16 days between charges. It has an LED flashlight in the top. It doesn't have stupid features I don't need. It makes calls, sends text messages, and has an alarm clock. What else could you possibly want? It's like a Scirocco phone. Simple, and effective.

i love those old things....there are sometimes i wish i could go back to a phone like that....alas all my old phones have broken







and i suffer from a once you go forward, going back is a b**ch syndrome


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I like tracfone. They seem to specialize in durable phones.
I have a motorola. The cats knock it off the counter into their water dish.
I put it through the washer (by accident) It went the full wash cycle (lather, rinse, repeat) 
AND then it went through the dryer. Clunk, clunk, clunk. 
Still works.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Well, the driveway's cleared out, so after a quick shower I'm gonna go brave the roads. The "plan" is to get out to the hangar in Wilmington and do some work out there.

Yeah. So Brad & I drove out to Wilmington this morning. Roads in our county were decent, Greene County was *horrible* (like one lane was somewhat plowed, and that was on the interstate!), and Clinton County was just fine.
The hangar however was....








Hard to tell in that pic that I'd started shoveling a little way in from the road. It was about knee deep.
Our illustrious airport manager had also finally just gotten there, and he dug out the ancient Chevy pickup with a blade... and promptly got stuck. Shoveled him out, and he got stuck again. This time we pulled him out with the Golf.








Soon enough, things were plowed out and we had a relatively productive day at the hangar. I got some parts powdercoated for a 'rocco lister, and Brad got a bunch of wiring done on an avionics install.
So what'd everyone else do today? It's been awfully quiet on here, so SOMEBODY must have been doing SOMETHING.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

How come everybody else is getting so much snow? We got nothin' here in Philly all year! My snow tires are going to waste!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
So what'd everyone else do today? It's been awfully quiet on here, so SOMEBODY must have been doing SOMETHING.

not me....ive been reading/studying all weekend








i see my babies next weekend though







the kia is getting a roof rack and prob gonna put the summer wheels on with the new spacers i got for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif scirocco. is gonna get new seats [rado grey stripes, i think, they are free from a buddy, so who cares], hopefully my package from canada will arrive, and im probably gonna put my other hatch on the car


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
So what'd everyone else do today? It's been awfully quiet on here, so SOMEBODY must have been doing SOMETHING.

Did the first oil change on the GTI. Kind of different, and definitely more time consuming(plastic shield under the engine, oil filter canister, etc). Then, after putting the 16V back in the garage, I did some cleaning so there will be more room to work on the '78 and '88.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I gotta go outside and fix my switches - every time I pull back for highbeams, or thewindow washer, my horn honks. Loose and stripped screws.







7997

Yeah, when I swapped out my steering column bearings, something didn't line up right with the horn contacts on the back of the wheel. Now every time I turn the wheel, the horn honks!








I had to pull the horn relay while I work on it.
Any ideas?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

I powerwashed my garage floor whilest wearing shorts... man it was almost 78 degrees today!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

No, but I'd be happy to take a look next time I see you.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Did the first oil change on the GTI. Kind of different, and definitely more time consuming(plastic shield under the engine, oil filter canister, etc). Then, after putting the 16V back in the garage, I did some cleaning so there will be more room to work on the '78 and '88.

oil changes on the mk5 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cartridge filters suck...and that plastic shield is a PITA for no other reason than there are 8 effing torx screws


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Yeah. So Brad & I drove out to Wilmington this morning. Roads in our county were decent, Greene County was *horrible* (like one lane was somewhat plowed, and that was on the interstate!), and Clinton County was just fine.
The hangar however was....








Hard to tell in that pic that I'd started shoveling a little way in from the road. It was about knee deep.
Our illustrious airport manager had also finally just gotten there, and he dug out the ancient Chevy pickup with a blade... and promptly got stuck. Shoveled him out, and he got stuck again. This time we pulled him out with the Golf.








Soon enough, things were plowed out and we had a relatively productive day at the hangar. I got some parts powdercoated for a 'rocco lister, and Brad got a bunch of wiring done on an avionics install.
So what'd everyone else do today? It's been awfully quiet on here, so SOMEBODY must have been doing SOMETHING.

Okay, so let me get this straight, I drive hundreds of miles in February to visit you on dry roads, but if I had come in March, I'd have been skidding on the skid plate. Nuts. AND, this weekend I went North and they had LESS snow than I had here. As for the weekend? Well, I managed to install a nice oil flange from my first VW on my Klausie, and Drew did all kinds of good things while I stood around feeling pretty useless. And the car has some backpressure in the exhaust stream, (instead of coming right off the manifold) but the rest of the ehaust will have to wait till the motor is back on it mounts and not swinging by a chain. Need to get that tranny done.....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Yeah I need to do an oil change on the Jetta








maybe sometime this week. . . 
So Yeah no tranny back yet


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_No, but I'd be happy to take a look next time I see you.

Yeah, we need to schedule a day soon. 
On the agenda:
Water pump
Alternator
Power Steering pump
and the v-belts that go with them. Man, it's just never done.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Yeah, we need to schedule a day soon. 
On the agenda:
Water pump
Alternator
Power Steering pump
and the v-belts that go with them. Man, it's just never done.









Yeah it never ends


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Yeah I need to do an oil change on the Jetta








maybe sometime this week. . . 
So Yeah no tranny back yet









oil changes on 1.8ts are easy..do it now


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
oil changes on 1.8ts are easy..do it now









Yeah there easy. . . Just need to find a dry day to do it


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
oil changes on the mk5 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cartridge filters suck...and that plastic shield is a PITA for no other reason than there are 8 effing torx screws









It looks like there must be a tool to hook up to the filter drain. I'll have to look into that, as it would make the cartridge swap a cleaner job for everything around it. And until I build my new garage and get a lift, I may dig out the old ramps. Seems they would make everything else easier.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Yeah there easy. . . Just need to find a dry day to do it









point taken.
getting dripped on is no fun http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
point taken.
getting dripped on is no fun http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Nope it isn't. . . And the Scirocco isn't coming out of the garage


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
It looks like there must be a tool to hook up to the filter drain. I'll have to look into that, as it would make the cartridge swap a cleaner job for everything around it. And until I build my new garage and get a lift, I may dig out the old ramps. Seems they would make everything else easier. 

it does, but ive not found one.....did you push the orange button in with a screwdriver 1st to let the housing drain, or did you just pull the housing off and let it spill? best method ive heard it to push the orange thing ot of the way with a long scewdriver or a socket extention to let it drain...thats what i did, still kinda messy though


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Nope it isn't. . . And the Scirocco isn't coming out of the garage









if i had your car, i would say the same thing....especially when its on jackstands


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Yeah jackstands


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*

*VW Fact #132:* After the 1500's first year on the market, only 4% of customers had not complained for some reason or another.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_*VW Fact #132:* After the 1500's first year on the market, only 4% of customers had not complained for some reason or another.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (85roccoZ400)*

So now I'm thinking about getting an SLR (a camera, not a McLaren







). 
So, any opinions between the Canon Digital Rebel XTi and the Nikon D40x?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_So now I'm thinking about getting an SLR (a camera, not a McLaren







). 
So, any opinions between the Canon Digital Rebel XTi and the Nikon D40x?

thank you for clarifying not the car, otherwise i was gonna come over and ask for a ride

since your not, im just gonna ask you to take pictures of my car








im asking my girlfriend about it, shes a art nerd and loves photo, so she should have an opinion


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_So now I'm thinking about getting an SLR (a camera, not a McLaren







). 
So, any opinions between the Canon Digital Rebel XTi and the Nikon D40x?

she said " EW NO CANON"








confirmed, Nikon in her opinion, she says youd be 'good to go'


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*

Good to know, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have found the Nikon a few bucks cheaper than I have found the Canon as well.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Good to know, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have found the Nikon a few bucks cheaper than I have found the Canon as well.

she claims that they are much better quality than canon...she has her parents old camera, a 35mm that is over 23 yrs old that still works like a charm


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
she claims that they are much better quality than canon...she has her parents old camera, a 35mm that is over 23 yrs old that still works like a charm

definitely go with the Nikon. I have an F1 35mm that was bought new in 1980. Works better than my POS Leica digi.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Did the first oil change on the GTI. Kind of different, and definitely more time consuming(plastic shield under the engine, oil filter canister, etc). 

Hahahaha, welcome to the club. I got rid of the plastic and put a 1/4" piece of aluminum under there (on the bug) so now I can completely flatten/obliterate raccoons. Problem is of course, that one of the bolts wouldn't come out last oil change, so it needed convincing with a grinder. Yep, gotta love needing a grinder to do an oil change. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*

I have the XTi, for the money it's a great camera, but some people think the body is a bit small to grip, so try it in your hand. In my opinion, get that body with the "nifty fifty" on it and buy some real nice lenses (I just got a rediculously expensive prime (35mmf1.4) that I absolutely LOVE), you can always move them on to any new body you get later. (The nifty fifty (50mmf1.8) is such a cheap thrill, and I have no hesitation taking it into really awful environments, the worst repair I can have on it is $100CDN, which would be a total replacement. I actually have two of them due to what I thought was going to be a warrantee denial on my broken one, but it came back replaced after I'd already bought a replacement! I'll loan one out at Cincy if anyone wants to test drive one) And one thing I like about the next Canon camera model up is the live view feature, I find the viewfinder a bit small and dark for manual focussing, and it would be less dangerous for out the window shots if I could just see a screen instead of holding the camera up to my face. Gotta check in my manual but I don't think the XTi does that. I just shoot at random and hope to aim in the right spot. Both Canon and Nikon make very nice cameras, with a huge range of lens choices. I don't think you'd go far wrong with either one. Olympus and Pentax would be the other choices, all have their merits and shortfalls. Check out the fred miranda forums and they have lots of discussion there...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
she claims that they are much better quality than canon...she has her parents old camera, a 35mm that is over 23 yrs old that still works like a charm

I still shoot with my 1978 Canon AT-1, it's had regular use for 30 years since I got it new, so both are tough, (Pentax k1000s are the toughest, and old Minolta SRTs after that, I teach film and the kids beat the living **** out of them. The only Nikon we have has never worked properly, but is superb when it does) and that's one more thing I was going to add, we have a Canon XT at school, it's been in the hands of students pretty much daily for over a year and it's still living (They've killed some Sigma lenses though). So for a consumer grade camera, that's not bad. But I imagine you'll take good care of it anyway. Marc's always shot with Nikons, I've always had Canons, so you'll see brand loyalty just like with cars.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
she said " EW NO CANON"








confirmed, Nikon in her opinion, she says youd be 'good to go'



I've had Nikon SLR and DSLR for a couple of year now, but really both are good cameras.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Hahahaha, welcome to the club. I got rid of the plastic and put a 1/4" piece of aluminum under there (on the bug) so now I can completely flatten/obliterate raccoons. Problem is of course, that one of the bolts wouldn't come out last oil change, so it needed convincing with a grinder. Yep, gotta love needing a grinder to do an oil change. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I ripped my plastic belly thing on my A4 in the back alley this winter, driving too fast in too much snow.
No coffee yet, does this sentence make any sense?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

HOLY CRAP!! Today's woot is AWESOME!!
http://www.woot.com/
It's a camera like mine, but with a WIDE ANGLE mode, a 2gb card and tripod included!
I've never seen a point-and-shoot with a wide angle function before. The Zoom goes to 3.6x
This one also has a touch screen, it's 7.2megapixel, the macro focuses to 5cm, It does 30fps movie clips


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I still shoot with my 1978 Canon AT-1, it's had regular use for 30 years since I got it new, so both are tough, (Pentax k1000s are the toughest, and old Minolta SRTs after that, I teach film and the kids beat the living **** out of them. The only Nikon we have has never worked properly, but is superb when it does) and that's one more thing I was going to add, we have a Canon XT at school, it's been in the hands of students pretty much daily for over a year and it's still living (They've killed some Sigma lenses though). So for a consumer grade camera, that's not bad. But I imagine you'll take good care of it anyway. Marc's always shot with Nikons, I've always had Canons, so you'll see brand loyalty just like with cars.

+1
Spend as much as you can on a great lens, which can stay with you when you replace the body. Either brand are good.
I'm having lots of good results with both Nikon 18-200mm lens and 50mm f1.4 lens for indoor use.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I like Canon. I also have the Rebel XTi. That 50mm lens cathy mentions? It's great, and only 70 bucks(ish)
I also have all my grandfathers old canon camera bodies. They work great.
The canon v nikon debate is kinda like honda versus toyota, it's mostly a matter of opinion.
But I like canon.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mtl-Marc)*

Goodmorning, I have no opinion about cameras, I use a little Panasonic digital 6.25mp and a static lens, but from what I've seen it mostly comes down to what you're used to and what you like.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I bought the Nikon D80 (refurbished) instead of the D40x. My 2 main reasons: 1. It feels like a real camera to me, larger body that fit my hands better (you know what they say about having big hands







_big gloves_). 2. The 40x will only auto focus using DX lenses (no auto focus motor in the body). It will take older lenses, but no AF. I would check out the newest Nikon D60. *My $0.02*
*Fixed*




_Modified by bigtavo at 10:08 AM 3-10-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_ I would check out the newest Nikon D60. $0.02

Where do I get one for that price???








Enough chit chat, what about Cincy??? 

(taken with my venerable 3Mp grease-cam point and snoot)
In this episode of Klausentuning, our lead actress has returned to her home, once again without her car, but the fabtabulous item that was created on the weekend got bench tested and should







do what the mad inventor said it may do....the inventor's wife said "Good luck with that" or something along those lines, not sure what she meant by that.







(Note to self, get a spare head/block)....bad things are happening, but you, the viewers will be kept in suspense so you don't change the channel. Tune in to the next episode of...Klausentuning!!!!
Not mine:

And not mine, and this block's already transplanted into another car:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

I've got one of these suckers...








And when I'm really bored, I've got one of these:








I've used Pentax my whole life just because they've been around. Now I've got so many lenses sitting around it'd be stupid to change systems.
If I was starting from scratch though, I'd be buying a Nikon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I've always hated Canons.


_Modified by cholland_ at 10:02 AM 3-10-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
The canon v nikon debate is kinda like honda versus toyota, it's mostly a matter of opinion.


pretty much the way i see it too.....everyone makes a convincing argument for their camera that it well above my level of experience...im sure that if i had ever taken a photoclass or something that i would have an opinion.
all i know is that slr' are effing badass cameras that i would not utilize even 1/10th of the capabilities of.
back on to cincy.... i love seeing the pictures taken by people who know what they are doing of cincy [and cars in general] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Im a Nikon guy myself. . . 
My personal feel is try both camera and see what fits your hand the best. . .
I don't really care what anyone says. . . It's all about the lens, lens will make or break your pictures


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Im a Nikon guy myself. . . 
My personal feel is try both camera and see what fits your hand the best. . .
I don't really care what anyone says. . . It's all about the lens, lens will make or break your pictures









+1


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

D40X lens are as followed
Nikon F mount with AF coupling and AF contacts Type G or D AF Nikkor 1) AF-S, AF-I: All functions supported, 2) Other Type G or D AF Nikkor: All functions supported except autofocus, 3) PC Micro-Nikkor 85mm f/2.8D: Can only be used in mode M; all other functions supported except autofocus, 4) Other AF Nikkor*2/AI-P Nikkor: All functions supported except autofocus and 3D Color Matrix Metering II, 5): Non-CPU: Can be used in mode M, but exposure meter does not function.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

So want to buy one . . . (need to fix Scirocco first) 
Or maybe I did buy one and its a surprise


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Oh and good morning all!
Probably should start getting ready for work








Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 9 seconds.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Probably should start getting ready for work









me too.
The 1st 08 M3 sedan just left here with it's new owner smilin BIG! *yum*
but $69k for a 3eries is just


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*









droolll


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
me too.
The 1st 08 M3 sedan just left here with it's new owner smilin BIG! *yum*
but $69k for a 3eries is just









m3 sedan








rool:
70k for a 3 series is a bit excessive though. i wouldnt complain if one was given to me though


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
me too.
The 1st 08 M3 sedan just left here with it's new owner smilin BIG! *yum*
but $69k for a 3eries is just









Were you lucky enough to be product consultant for that one?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Cincy time yet????


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_70k for a 3 series is a bit excessive though. 

I agree but there is a waiting list at other dealers for them. We don't make a list. Just a $5k non-refundable deposit.
Actually the guy who bought the 1st one lives in NYC Fraser... keep a lookout for a White with Red in Manhattan 

_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Were you lucky enough to be product consultant for that one?

nope. But there is a Black with black one on the floor right now I have someone coming to look. He thinks he is gonna test drive it too


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
I agree but there is a waiting list at other dealers for them. We don't make a list. Just a $5k non-refundable deposit.
Actually the guy who bought the 1st one lives in NYC Fraser... keep a lookout for a White with Red in Manhattan 

oh, i will. hopefully he is good at dodging potholes, cuz they have been something fierce here recently.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

I think I'm going to go with the Canon. Mostly because with the Nikon, not all the lenses are compatible with autofocus, and that would probably get annoying. Thanks for the advice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I think I'm going to go with the Canon. Mostly because with the Nikon, not all the lenses are compatible with autofocus, and that would probably get annoying. Thanks for the advice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Only with the old lenses.


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 5:13 PM 3-10-2008_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I think I'm going to go with the Canon. Mostly because with the Nikon, not all the lenses are compatible with autofocus, and that would probably get annoying. Thanks for the advice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









The lenses that don't work with autofocus are older, non-autofocus lenses. Any new lens has autofocus that'll work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Canon doesn't have that option because they changed their lens mount when they introduced AF.
That feature on the Nikon (and Pentax... I have lenses from the 60s I can use with my K10d) is pretty nifty. You can buy older lenses for dirt cheap that are way better than something that might cost you a grand to buy the current version of


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I think I'm going to go with the Canon. Mostly because with the Nikon, not all the lenses are compatible with autofocus, and that would probably get annoying. Thanks for the advice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

This only applies to non DX lenses. If you are buying new lenses it makes no difference.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_ But wouldn't having the autofocus motor built into the lenses make lenses more expensive?
 
Sure, but it also makes that lens focus faster, more accurately and quieter.
And all the cameras have built-in motors - normally cheaper lenses don't have their own AF motors and use the in-body one, and the pro-level lenses have their own motors. This is usually the same for all manufacturers.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I've never used Canon, so I really can't say about them.
But I've used a lot of Nikons, and the menus and settings really infuriate me sometimes. They take great pictures though, but I swear, some good stuff has come from my $120 samsung.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_ 
Sure, but it also makes that lens focus faster, more accurately and quieter.
And all the cameras have built-in motors - normally cheaper lenses don't have their own AF motors and use the in-body one, and the pro-level lenses have their own motors. This is usually the same for all manufacturers.

The drawback to the D40x is that it doesn't have the af motor in the body. That's why only the newest Nikon lenses will af on it.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
The drawback to the D40x is that it doesn't have the af motor in the body. That's why only the newest Nikon lenses will af on it.








Apparently I don't spend enough time in the camera store I work above, because I didn't know that.
Cost cutting = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

So, chris, care to suguest a canon compatible 70-300mm lens? it seems that you can get one fairly cheap - $150 around me....
but maybe it's better to save up and spend a lot more and get an IS lens?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_So, chris, care to suguest a canon compatible 70-300mm lens? it seems that you can get one fairly cheap - $150 around me....
but maybe it's better to save up and spend a lot more and get an IS lens?

You spend more on a lens, not just for the IS, VR, but for better quality glass in the lens. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
At 300mm you might not get a tack sharp picture with a 100 bucks lens.








It can still do the job, but you have to be aware of the drawbacks.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
You spend more on a lens, not just for the IS, VR, but for better quality glass in the lens. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
At 300mm you might not get a tack sharp picture with a 100 bucks lens.








It can still do the job, but you have to be aware of the drawbacks.

This man speaks the truth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Personally since I bought my K10, I'm starting to love the image stability. 1600ISO and IS means I pretty much never need a tripod anymore.
I don't know much about Canon quality, Greg... but checking our website real quick I see Canon's cheapest 70-300 lens with IS is... $750 Canadian... so it's probably about $40US


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Why not get one of those fancy 110 film cameras! 








(I can't believe such a thing exists!)
Or, digital:


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

What kind of discount do you get Chris?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (cholland_)*

I have had this little dude for about 3 or 4 years. It works really good indoor/outdoor. It takes pictures as 6.3mp and records them as 12mp so as the jpg quality diminishes through transferring files, the photo itself still remains the same quality. The only thing I don't like is the pop-up flash.
Fuji e550


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
me too.
The 1st 08 M3 sedan just left here with it's new owner smilin BIG! *yum*
but $69k for a 3eries is just









Crazyness?? What happened? The 3 series used to be the BMW for people who couldn't afford one...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
me too.
The 1st 08 M3 sedan just left here with it's new owner smilin BIG! *yum*
but $69k for a 3eries is just









Oh and I think my grin was bigger when I went and bought me my Scirocco







I had to wait 3 years to find the right one







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_What kind of discount do you get Chris?









Cost price.








But from looking at other B+H, Canadian cost price is probably the same as US retail.
*EDIT:* Second ownage in 281 pages!










_Modified by cholland_ at 7:33 PM 3-10-2008_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
it does, but ive not found one.....did you push the orange button in with a screwdriver 1st to let the housing drain, or did you just pull the housing off and let it spill? best method ive heard it to push the orange thing ot of the way with a long scewdriver or a socket extention to let it drain...thats what i did, still kinda messy though









Yes, I did. It drained a bit and I figured enough had probably drained out, going on the assumption that the canister was longer than it was, so I still got oil everywhere. Lesson learned.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


OMG Its Draco. Man that was a few years ago.
Looks like I might get him back too. This time for spares for Victor.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

If you want a camera don't waste your money on those little 5-12mp thingies:








5.5 tera pixel


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

Next is exapixel and then zettapixel. Then comes yottapixel. That's a yotta pixels!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Next is exapixel and then zettapixel. Then comes yottapixel. That's a yotta pixels!

















reminds me of the when bush heard about the UN soldiers being killed in Iraq.
When towld 4 brazillians were killed he started crying uncontrolably. Cheney asked him what was upsetting him so...
He said... How many is a brazillion?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

A person who sews is a sewer but does not live in the sewer.
How about this one:
singer[noun - person who sings] and singer[noun - person who singes]


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

blah, midterm tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
cant wait for school to be done.
i want to play with my cars....friday though the kia should be getting a roof rack and summer wheels back on....and a decent bath http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Oh and I think my grin was bigger when I went and bought me my Scirocco







I had to wait 3 years to find the right one







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You can't talk about the joys of Rocco ownership here. Go to the photography forum. Off topic IS on topic. I like cats myself.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
You can't talk about the joys of Rocco ownership here. Go to the photography forum. Off topic IS on topic. I like cats myself.









Yeah, yeah. I started a poll there. I asked here because I know there are some photographers here. And off topic is on topic around here.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Yeah, yeah. I started a poll there. I asked here because I know there are some photographers here. And off topic is on topic around here.









i just went to the photography forum for the 1st time
one word: intimidating -- i really need to learn how to take photos


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

My dad drives really really slow. - He's paranoid about speeding tickets.
He got pulled over recently doing 40 in a 60. The cop wanted to check that he wasn't drunk, but didn't care about the slowness.
It is PAINFUL to ride in the car with him.
The odd thing? My dad's not that old - he's 48.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

It seems like around here the default speed is 40. Doesn't matter that the limit is 50, lets go 40 on the straights, and slow to 35 for the turns.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i just went to the photography forum for the 1st time
one word: intimidating -- i really need to learn how to take photos









Yeah. Of course, they all throw around all this terminology and stuff, and I have no idea what they're talking about.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Yeah, yeah. I started a poll there. I asked here because I know there are some photographers here. And off topic is on topic around here.









I was just kidding, if we stayed on topic the thread would have never blossomed into the beautiful and fruitful thing that it is. No idea where that came from,







but the sky was sure pretty today and it made me smile.







Sunny even.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I know.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_My dad drives really really slow. - He's paranoid about speeding tickets. <snip> The odd thing? My dad's not that old - he's 48.

My dad got snagged for speeding (he's 79) and he talked his way out of it by saying that he was in a hurry to get home to pee. Old people get away with everything.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
My dad got snagged for speeding (he's 79) and he talked his way out of it by saying that he was in a hurry to get home to pee. Old people get away with everything.

thats awesome...but yeah, old people can work magic. i swear my grandfather can walk into something and within 5 minutes have chatted up someone to the point where they would loan him money if he asked


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_but the sky was sure pretty today and it made me smile.







Sunny even.

I agree. It was sunny and warmer than predicted - to the point that I had the sunroof tilted open while running some errands. We lost a LOT of our weekend snow too.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I should go to bed


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I should go to bed










should and will are 2 different worlds








theres plenty i should fix on my scirocco, theres little that i WILL


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

true statement


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I've been rediculously busy lately, but spring break is next week and only give me more time to think about how awesome Cincy is and that things are coming together that I should be there easily!!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

Ok, peeps, I'm off to the wild world of the PNW. Portland, OR here I come! Erin and I are in need of some quality time off, so why not go where the craft beer consumption per capita is the greatest in the USA. 
So, look for a plane in the sky heading west with one stop in Chicago. That'll be us.








We're staying at the Ace Hotel. Check it:
































Man oh man, do I need a break! See you all next week!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Ok, peeps, I'm off to the wild world of the PNW. Portland, OR here I come! Erin and I are in need of some quality time off, so why not go where the craft beer consumption per capita is the greatest in the USA. 
So, look for a plane in the sky heading west with one stop in Chicago. That'll be us.








We're staying at the Ace Hotel. Check it:
































Man oh man, do I need a break! See you all next week!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









That hotel looks amazing!! Looks like how I want our house to look. Hmmm.....bring an empty suitcase and ship that turntable to me







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I agree. It was sunny and warmer than predicted - to the point that I had the sunroof tilted open while running some errands. We lost a LOT of our weekend snow too.









Oh it wasn't all that warm by the time I got home from night school, it had been a bit better (like -5C) for my afternoon class







but it was foggy for the drive home. Not sure what today's supposed to be like, still a bit frosty/foggy out there. Still have a cough too, not as bad, but if it would just be March already I'd adjust better. Normal temps are like +4C.
And Joe, enjoy yourself, that hotel looks very cool, and I enjoyed Seattle when I was there years ago.


_Modified by punchbug at 4:45 AM 3-11-2008_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

posting from my phone at work








good morning!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

joe, find a minty mk1 and drive it back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
that hotel looks awesome, enjoy the down time man


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Everyone must be working? Anyway, there are many cars that need these signs at Cincy, when this one is done, it will certainly need to keep the warning label on it:



Gymnastics is not just for gymnasts:

Mmmmm, louvres:



_Modified by punchbug at 5:53 AM 3-11-2008_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Goodmorning, posting from work.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Good megasquirt computer:
http://shopping.yahoo.com/?name=woot








I shoulda just got that instead of that fancy LCD screen - this can tune too!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_joe, find a minty mk1 and drive it back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
that hotel looks awesome, enjoy the down time man

+1
Have fun Joe.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Cool looking computer.
Which reminds me... I gotta get a new battery for my laptop if it's ever gonna ride MS tuner in the car with me.... It lasts about 10 min on the battery now.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Everyone must be working? Anyway, there are many cars that need these signs at Cincy, when this one is done, it will certainly need to keep the warning label on it:


Here's one more of said car
















Note the black cloud coming out the exhaust pipe


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Just get an auto/air power adapter!
(in fact, I have one that'll work with your computer I'll sell you for $20)


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

OT from the OT nature of this discussion thread....








I started a thread in the Cabriolet forums about a 'Cincy' type event they could coordinate. Please feel free to drop by the thread and add some helpful tips or advice. I think Cabby owners have the same passion as we do and a 'Cincy' type event would be nice for them.
-MB


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

good morning...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_ good morning... 


Good morning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Good morning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

mornin'


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

afternoon now muther F'er


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_afternoon now muther F'er









i love you too spinney


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_afternoon now muther F'er









11:35 CST


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
11:35 CST









Ah, but it's not "CST" - we just switched to Daylight time - so it's "CDT"


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Ah, but it's not "CST" - we just switched to Daylight time - so it's "CDT"

dont argue with the timob...he lives on attention to detail
look at his sig, updated for the 3 miles driven today


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Anyone have a pioneer headdeck and want to add XM? I have some stuff


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

What? Are you subtracting XM?
Or do you have other plans?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_What? Are you subtracting XM?
Or do you have other plans?









he has some extra stuff


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
he has some extra stuff









Correct. Was going to hardwire XM into my tuner. But.... that would eliminate the opportinuity to plug my MP3 player into the aux input. So Roger foung a better portable unit, and I have the other components extra now.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Any ponds or lakes at Cincy?








http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...71609


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Any ponds or lakes at Cincy?








http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...71609

There _is_ the one SciroccoJim goes fishing in.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Any ponds or lakes at Cincy?








http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...71609

Yup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Buy it Chris, you'll be able to try it out at cincy.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Yup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Buy it Chris, you'll be able to try it out at cincy.









i fully endorse http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Any ponds or lakes at Cincy?








http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...71609

I believe there is a pool. A pool and a pond. The pond would be good for you.










_Modified by bigtavo at 4:59 PM 3-11-2008_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Yup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Buy it Chris, you'll be able to try it out at cincy.









If I had $150 grand burning a hole in my pocket, It'd be on a hired RCAF cargo plane on its way from Fullerton right now... or the Scirocco would be making about 900 horsepower.
I've always thought owning a military VW would be cool (a Schwimm or a Kubel... those Bombardier things don't count







).


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Why the heck is it so slooooowwww in here?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Why the heck is it so slooooowwww in here?

dont know
i can pick it up though if you want me too


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

well I think after being chastized by daun the other day people are weary of posting more than a 1/4 page per day


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_well I think after being chastized by daun the other day people are weary of posting more than a 1/4 page per day

















holy carp, green beer icon







score http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Why the heck is it so slooooowwww in here?

I've been on the road doing errands and such. So now I can post some stuff. But it feels kinda like naptime.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_








holy carp, green beer icon







score http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Holy Carp!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

My monitor took a dump on me earlier, so I had to swap it out. Fortunately, we had an extra sitting around. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*























I hate green beer.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
+1
Have fun Joe. <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/embeer.gif" BORDER="0">









Thank, guys! The place is better than I imagined! I might be a convert to the PNW. I'll try to post pics.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Holy Carp!


fixxed


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

In a funny coincidence, I'm listening to the Deftones song "Street Carp" right now.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

After cleaning the 14 feet of snow off my car, I made a little phone call to Ohio and booked myself a hotel room, finally http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Fun conversation with the girl at the hotel.
"i need your zip code"
"i'm from canada actually"
"oh, what do you call them there?"
"are you part of a block?"
"yep, scirocco.org"
"that's the s... c..."
"yeah, that's it"
"postal code is M1M 2W5"
"that's in Ontario?"
"yep"
"and would that be considered a city or is it more like a state?"


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Hahaha, morAns.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Do you guys get taught anything about Canada in school, other that we live in Igloos and hunt beavers for a living? Just curious.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Not specifically. Canada is mentioned in the context of it bordering the US in the north, and the Revolutionary War era, French and Indian war, and that sort of thing. The only geography you really learn is US states and their capitals. I don't recall being taught about the geography of Canada at all.
Edit for ownage!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Where's Marc? He hasn't owned a page all day.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
"and would that be considered a city or is it more like a state?"










should have said it was more like a loose confederation of municipalities


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

An amalgamation of prefectures


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Do you guys get taught anything about Canada in school, other that we live in Igloos and hunt beavers for a living? Just curious.

i got taught some canadian geography...then again i played hockey and went to a private school
hockey, you atleast learn some of the major cities [until like every canadian team ever moved to the US]
and i can speak about the public school curriculum


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

In middle school we had a exchange program with a school in Beachgrove, Indiana. I remember when all those kids came up, they had no idea what Canada was. A friend had a big white dog, and we convinced them it was a polar bear. Of course, this was in April and there was no snow on the ground or anything.







At least they had imaginations.
And here's a sweet cell phone shot of my car covered in snow, while I warmed it up tonight and took her for some $1.20/litre premium gas! Look at that driveway!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*

That doesn't surprise me. However, I've always been fascinated by geography, so I read all about it. I can even name the capital of most of the countries in the world (at least, I could at one time, I'm probably a little rusty).


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_That doesn't surprise me. However, I've always been fascinated by geography, so I read all about it. I can even name the capital of most of the countries in the world (at least, I could at one time, I'm probably a little rusty). 

not to mention that when you probably learned some of those countries, they no longer exist.







not a problem as much anymore, but for a while there, it was something pretty ridiculous


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
not to mention that when you probably learned some of those countries, they no longer exist.







not a problem as much anymore, but for a while there, it was something pretty ridiculous

Nah, I try to stay on top of that sort of thing.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

hilarious
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2918517 
[56k=no]


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Why the heck is it so slooooowwww in here?

Planned, and started my living room renovations. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Spent 3k on solid pine mouldings today.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
"postal code is M1M 2W5"
"that's in Ontario?"
"yep"
"and would that be considered a city or is it more like a state?"










"It's an outerspace experience mam."


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_hilarious
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2918517 
[56k=no]

Also old as hell. Where have you been for the last year and a half?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Thank, guys! The place is better than I imagined! I might be a convert to the PNW. I'll try to post pics. 

I've been to Portland OR a few years ago, and I loved it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Have a







on us Joe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where's Marc? He hasn't owned a page all day.









What can I say...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_ Look at that driveway!

























Crazy








snow








in March


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Also old as hell. Where have you been for the last year and a half?

Still funny.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Also old as hell. Where have you been for the last year and a half?

places. i just found it in someones sig. sorry that im not up on my vortex legendary thread info


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Am I by myself here tonight?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Planned, and started my living room renovations. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Spent 3k on solid pine mouldings today.









i hope it looks awesome, otherwise were gonna have a pissed marc running amok


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Am I by myself here tonight?
















im here, but i need to stay on topic or contributing to the discussion, lest i be chastised again, which i do not wish


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i hope it looks awesome, otherwise were gonna have a pissed marc running amok









It will look absolutely stunning, no less. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
im here, but i need to stay on topic or contributing to the discussion, lest i be chastised again, which i do not wish









We're on hard times nowadays.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
We're on hard times nowadays.









watch those pennies, waste not want not, early to bed early to rise....
these and other motivational sentence fragments available upon request.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Am I by myself here tonight?
















I was in the garage using an entire bottle of foaming engine degreaser on the 914 engine, then posting in a different forum on a different site


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
... then posting in a different forum on a different site









As long as you don't loose focus.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
posting in a different forum on a different site









Are we not good enough for you?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Are we not good enough for you?









Nope








You guys probably wouldn't be much help getting an impeller hub off of a Type IV crank...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*

I will need some wheel dollies like yours for myself soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Nope








You guys probably wouldn't be much help getting an impeller hub off of a Type IV crank...

Pfft. That's easy. Use a BFH, or if all else fails, a hand grenade.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
or if all else fails, a hand grenade.
















pppffft, busch league, c4 is where its at


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

One step closer to CINCY!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
One step closer to CINCY!

not close enough though.
i seriously think that academics got together one day and said 'hey, lets make proper citations needlessly complicated and have soo many exceptions that books will need 5 FREAKING CHAPTERS to explain them'


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

i found a classified ad just up timobs alley







[relay content]
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3694582


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/....html

Also: There's a 99 there. Programmable wipers FTW!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I got a box of relays from a friend of mine for free, along with 2 140mph 16v instrument clusters and a bunch of other crap.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I got a box of relays from a friend of mine for free, along with 2 140mph 16v instrument clusters and a bunch of other crap.

free stuff rules. my g60 block and head was about as close to free as they come. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and a box full of parts to go with it


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
free stuff rules. 

Can't argue with this one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Can't argue with this one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

unless its a disease...but hey, frees still better than paying for it


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
unless its a disease...but hey, frees still better than paying for it









Especially if it is a "social disease".


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I've always thought owning a military VW would be cool (a Schwimm or a Kubel... those Bombardier things don't count







).

What about an Itis? That's a Canada-nly mil-spec VW, right?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Action: [pretending to be a psychiatrist] Juvenile delinquency is purely a social disease. 
Riff: Hey! I got a social disease!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Very nice. I can hear the choir of angels.
Does it walk on water?

_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
fixxed


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_"postal code is M1M 2W5"
"that's in Ontario?"
"yep"
"_and would that be considered a city or is it more like a state?"
_










ZOMG Rofflecopters.
Did you reach out through the phone and slap her...
'It's a province, bitch!"


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Very nice. I can hear the choir of angels.
Does it walk on water?


it does more than that, it lives UNDER the water, and even BREATHES that same water it lives in, how amazing is that?....and it can be yours for the low introductory price......


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Do you guys get taught anything about Canada in school, other that we live in Igloos and hunt beavers for a living? Just curious.

Nope, not a damn thing.
But when I was there this summer I took the 30,000 island cruise
http://www.islandqueencruise.com/main.php
And learned that there was at one time a vibrant aerospace industry; they built a plane that was superior to any US plane at the time, and the US forced it out of production http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Wish I could remember the specifics or a name of it...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Anyone have a pioneer headdeck and want to add XM? I have some stuff









Oooooh, do tell. I have two Pioneer head units.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Yeah Timbo, I saw that article while I was eatin' breakfast this morning.
Fraser? Yeah, I'm gonna need you to bring back some European Absinthe from England for me.
It's _much_ better than the US stuff. Trust me.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Yeah Timbo, I saw that article while I was eatin' breakfast this morning.
Fraser? Yeah, I'm gonna need you to bring back some European Absinthe from England for me.
It's _much_ better than the US stuff. Trust me.

ill see what i can manage....i gotta get some back for myself 1st though








wanna do me a favor and look up how much i can legally bring back? there might be some in it for you if you do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
ill see what i can manage....i gotta get some back for myself 1st though








wanna do me a favor and look up how much i can legally bring back? there might be some in it for you if you do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'll see what I can find out.
In other news, the oxs light came on. No biggie, I know how to turn it off.
Kinda cool cause it means I've put another 50,000 miles on the car


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
... and it can be your *next meal for a* low introductory price......

Fixed


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
What about an Itis? That's a Canada-nly mil-spec VW, right?


Iltis = Bombardier.
They did have a VW 1.7l motor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I'll see what I can find out.
In other news, the oxs light came on. No biggie, I know how to turn it off.
Kinda cool cause it means I've put another 50,000 miles on the car









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my oxs light came on like 3 minutes before i parked for the cheesesteak outing 2 weeks ago, no biggie, pop the hood at king of prussia, have a guy ask me if its broken, tell him i got it, and problem solved


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
im here, but i need to stay on topic or contributing to the discussion, lest i be chastised again, which i do not wish









Oh now now! You're going to make me feel REALLY guilty about yelling at you guys the other night.






















Here, have some


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
In other news, the oxs light came on. 

You are basically seriously screwed now.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Here, have some









Is that green beer or a mug of absinthe?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Here, have some









It's kinda _green_, you know.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Is that green beer or a mug of absinthe?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Oh now now! You're going to make me feel REALLY guilty about yelling at you guys the other night.






















Here, have some









im just kidding, but im not going on any tirades though








thanks for the green brew...hope its not coolant


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_And learned that there was at one time a vibrant aerospace industry; they built a plane that was superior to any US plane at the time, and the US forced it out of production 

Are you talking about the Avro Arrow? I'm not sure if the US had anything to do with it, but destroying the prototypes of that airplane was probably the biggest mistake in the history of Canada.








And for all your other comments on this page:
- That Bombardier thing I was talking about is the Iltis
- I was going to slap her, but she sounded hot, so I let it slide


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

















this is what greg has minus the antenna. here is the list of radios that it works with.
These Pioneer head-units are compatible with the XMDirect™ Tuner
· AVH-P6400
· AVH-P6400CD
· AVH-P6500DVD
· AVH-P6600DVD
· AVH-P7500DVD
· AVIC-N1
· DEH-P250
· DEH-P2500
· DEH-P2600
· DEH-P350
· DEH-P3500
· DEH-P360
· DEH-P3600
· DEH-P3700MP
· DEH-P4500MP
· DEH-P450MP · DEH-P4600MP
· DEH-P460MP
· DEH-P4700MP
· DEH-P5500MP
· DEH-P550MP
· DEH-P560MP
· DEH-P650
· DEH-P6500
· DEH-P660
· DEH-P6600
· DEH-P6700MP
· DEH-P7300
· DEH-P7500MP
· DEH-P750MP
· DEH-P7600MP
· DEH-P760MPP · DEH-P7700MP
· DEH-P80MP
· DEH-P8500MP
· DEH-P850MP
· DEH-P8600MP
· DEH-P860MP
· DEH-P8MP
· DEH-P9400MP 
· DEH-P940MP
· DEH-P9600MP 
· DEH-P960MP
· DEX-P9 
· DVH-P5000MP
· FH-P5000MP
· KEH-P2030


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Planning on getting an Alpine head unit _soon_ for my cute little black monster. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

let me know the model there is a new version of the universal tuner

_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Planning on getting an Alpine head unit _soon_ for my cute little black monster. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_- I was going to slap her, but she sounded hot, so I let it slide 

Lol.
You know, that probably means she's old enough to be your mother and weigh twice as much.....
A story: Back in my Borders days, Stacy was our cafe supervisor. She was a very short, very stoud woman, around me age. Did I say she was stout? and short. Short and stout. (4-10, 250ish, plus) She could curse like a sailor. But... she had a *very* imprressive, silky, bedroom voice. She could talk.... man, she was tons sexier than the 1-900-sex-talk lines... (not that I would know)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Something like this unit.
iDA-X001 Digital Media Receiver


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
But... she had a *very* imprressive, silky, bedroom voice. She could talk.... man, she was tons sexier than the 1-900-sex-talk lines... (not that I would know)


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

keep your fingers crossed.... I'm trying to pick up a new daily driver.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
And for all your other comments on this page:
- I was going to slap her, but she sounded hot, so I let it slide 

Hot? Wilmington? Are you serious?
You should have slapped her.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

mr lee, fat 5s are sexxxxx
even if its a kia


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where's Marc? He hasn't owned a page all day.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_thanks for the green brew...hope its not coolant

LOL! It's beer. Honest!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Something like this unit.
iDA-X001 Digital Media Receiver









ooohhh going all high tech


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_mr lee, fat 5s are sexxxxx
even if its a kia









that whole car is sex.... and yeah, it's just a daily.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

100% Alpine stuff. FTW.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Mmmmm. I installed a "new" instrument cluster in the trusty 'ol '86 yesterday. Bonus, I have a working odometer again! Now I just need to add 250,000 Kms to this one for the car's approximate milage....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_keep your fingers crossed.... I'm trying to pick up a new daily driver.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Moar details?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_100% Alpine stuff. FTW.









yeah I have an alpine in mine now love the green lights to match the rest of the lights in the car


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i love you too spinney


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Fat 5's are tehsexx.
They are the only 17" wheel I'd consider putting on an A2. They look _hawt_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

I already have Alpine speakers, amp and eq. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Why the heck is it so slooooowwww in here?

because I was gone. . . and now Im back


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Just before that last pic was taken, I was stuck in a traffic snarl. Seems as though someone was not having a good day.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_

















Have a green


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

And that's it for me today. Catch ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Big rig snooze in the middle of the road.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_keep your fingers crossed.... I'm trying to pick up a new daily driver.









Crazy


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








Have a green









I'll take about 220 of them right now


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I'll take about 220 of them right now


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Alpine


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Crazy









crazy good, or crazy bad


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Alpine


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









Yup one of those long stories


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

thats it, im going to bed... cio


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_And that's it for me today. Catch ya'll tomorrow.










Night Daun


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_thats it, im going to bed... cio

Night Rob







brady bunch much


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Night Rob







brady bunch much

night john boy


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Crazy good / bad







good donnor car if something does happen


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I want an alpine headunit


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
night john boy









John Boy, John Boy


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
John Boy, John Boy









the waltons...brush up on your out dated pop culture spinney


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Mmmmm. I installed a "new" instrument cluster in the trusty 'ol '86 yesterday. Bonus, I have a working odometer again! Now I just need to add 250,000 Kms to this one for the car's approximate milage....









And that =


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
the waltons...brush up on your out dated pop culture spinney

Nope Im all set


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
that whole car is sex.... and yeah, it's just a daily.










sure it is mr lee....i give you 15 days of ownership, max, before you have something pegged, if not ripped off, to be sent to the powder coaters


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I want an alpine headunit









Alpine FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Nope Im all set


your loss...missing out on the mindless tv of past generations


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Its all good. . . never watch much tv


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_keep your fingers crossed.... I'm trying to pick up a new daily driver.









Details?
Looks good to me. You need to give me those fat fives though. They look way better on a B4.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Alpine FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Its all good. . . never watch much tv


neither do i...resurrecting knowledge from when i actually did....which was about 4 years ago now...maybe 5


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So still waiting to get my tranny back


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So still waiting to get my tranny back









is it in the trunk of Mike B's car with the dead hookers??


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

I wish, 
More like in the front of some wrecked MKIII










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 12:09 AM 3-12-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I wish, 
More in the front of some wrecked MKIII


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Yup . . . never let a (somewhat called friend) borrow a tranny


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Yup . . . never let a (somewhat called friend) borrow a tranny


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Yup . . . never let a (somewhat called friend) borrow a tranny

uncool, uncool http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
sorry man


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Yeah since I been trying to get it back for oh almost a year now









_Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 14 seconds. _


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Yeah since I been trying to get it back for oh almost a year now









_Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 14 seconds. _

jeeze. find someone with a snatch truck and take the car


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
jeeze. find someone with a snatch truck and take the car









Yeah don't get me started . . . I help people and they walk all over me


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Yeah don't get me started . . . I help people and they walk all over me

sorry man. i know how it feels


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

night people http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Do you guys get taught anything about Canada in school, other that we live in Igloos and hunt beavers for a living? Just curious.

Hey, lay off the very important tradition of beaver hunting, my son was out doing that last night and just got home. Very exhausting work, that.







And he wants to know if you ever figured out who the "nice girl" was who knew him







It wasn't this one, was it?

And you never did answer the question, is Ontario more like a state or a city? Don't be keeeping us in suspense now cholland....I always thought it was a province myself, but I guess it's a city in California. You should have been with me when I got Ohio temp tags in my name, it was pretty funny, the computer kept spewing out those letters where it expected numbers. Did that twice, went smooth as 50 grit.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Planned, and started my living room renovations. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Spent 3k on solid pine mouldings today.









So what you're telling us is that you got wood, and it cost a lot to get it? (THAT is gonna look awesome BTW) Glad the renovation are still ongoing, no sense relaxing or anything. Oh, and further to the geography thead, my son says he learned lots of geometry, eh?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Iltis = Bombardier.
They did have a VW 1.7l motor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Then there's the elusive HumVeeW:


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

9999


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

10,000 FTW


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

^^^ Great pic.








Bored lately. Waiting for all of this stupid snow to melt. One of my co-workers got a new car and everyone in the office was excitedly talking about it- so I went out to look and it was....
.
..
...
....
..... 

A Pontiac Vibe.








One of the guys in the office (who drives a maroon Camry, and strangely enough, his wife also has a previous generation maroon Camry as well







)was like, "wow, isnt that a neat car?" and all I could do was be like- um... yeah, it's .... different.....
I HATE working with people who are all much much older than me.
Brendan


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Hey, lay off the very important tradition of beaver hunting, my son was out doing that last night and just got home. 

beaver hunting is serious business...just like beer drinking and car wrenching


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_10,000 FTW


nice work jeff, great pic, i just felt no need to quote it...quoted pics usually annoy me.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
beaver hunting is serious business...just like beer drinking and car wrenching

It is indeed, but one must be ever mindful of the fact that beaver country is also shared by cougars, and they are dangerous beasts.







(The authorities removed one from our house not so long ago in appropriate hardware, she was not a happy cat.







) And my son just left and told me to do his brakes for him while he was gone. As if.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_^^^ 
.
..
...
....
..... 

A Pontiac Vibe. 
Brendan

While I would never buy one, the pontiac vibe/toyota matrix pair are kinda neat small cars. Small footprint, so it's easy to drive and park in the city, reasonable back seat for passengers, and all the versatility of a tall wagon. At one time you could even get one with the 180 hp toyota motor, which would be better than the 130ish hp stock motor.
My time in them is very limited, and I thought the door closed with way too much tin-can feel, not substantial at all. 
My $.02


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_^^^ Great pic.








.
..
...
....
..... 

A Pontiac Vibe.










i dont understand pontiac people....cool the vibe has a power outlet in the dash and the truck, awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , too bad they ate 110v and alot of stuff freaks out when you plug it in...which it wont let you do unless you have plugged it in while the car wasnt moving [/rant].
my girlfriends family has pontiacs....its one of the few blemishs that she has, but i can write it off because its just her family and ive pretty well told her if she dosnt get a vw when she buys a car, i will be very unhappy


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Hey, lay off the very important tradition of beaver hunting, my son was out doing that last night and just got home. Very exhausting work, that.









Oh, I know you've got to keep some national traditions alive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And he wants to know if you ever figured out who the "nice girl" was who knew him







It wasn't this one, was it?









That is *definitely* not her.

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And you never did answer the question, is Ontario more like a state or a city?

I didn't know the answer either, so I asked her to look it up on Wikipedia


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I didn't know the answer either, so I asked her to look it up on Wikipedia









C'mon, give the poor kid a break, she's working with some of the most user hostile software out there. It gives you a choice of cities, which you can over ride and enter manually, and a choice of States, which you can over ride and enter manually, but as soon as you start entering a name it will try to fill it in for you, and if it thinks you are in the wrong section it will gladly move it to where it believes you should be.
Being on the rode for over 10 years has taught me well on these "features".

Oh yeah, and Goodmorning.


_Modified by tmechanic at 9:13 AM 3-12-2008_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_



That's PHAT.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wikipedia* »_
_The meaning of phat has been assigned numerous backronym meanings, most commonly Pretty, Hot And Tight, but also including others such as "Pretty Hips, Ass and Tits", "Pretty, Hot, and Tempting," and "Pretty, Hot And Thick."_

Hmmm.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

















ninja edit


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wikipedia* »_
_The meaning of phat has been assigned numerous backronym meanings, most commonly Pretty, Hot And Tight, but also including others such as "Pretty Hips, Ass and Tits", "Pretty, Hot, and Tempting," and "Pretty, Hot And *Thick*."_ 



_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Hmmm.









Yes to the last one.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Details?
Looks good to me. You need to give me those fat fives though. They look way better on a B4.









01 GTI 12v VR6
MkV Sage Green respray
custom front bumper
20thAE molded side skirts
header w/ custom cat back exhaust
KW V2 coilovers
Audi TT Fat5's (w/ brand new tires)
Color Matched Steelies for the winter
CAI
and LV interior


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_

Yes to the last one.


You calling my hubby thick? Note this is the Walmart parking lot we got kicked out of half way to WF, (something about burning rubber







) The son is working on the ailing Valdez (air valves/compressor are in the trunk, though this may have been a battery issue, also in trunk) , the bug is just chilling waiting for all the high demand cars to settle down and move along. 

Gratuitous MkI content (most common definition of Phat):

Something for the MkII peeps to salivate over (definition number 3):


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
01 GTI 12v VR6
MkV Sage Green respray
custom front bumper
20thAE molded side skirts
header w/ custom cat back exhaust
KW V2 coilovers
Audi TT Fat5's (w/ brand new tires)
Color Matched Steelies for the winter
CAI
and LV interior


Sounds like a wonderful daily!!!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
01 GTI 12v VR6
MkV Sage Green respray
custom front bumper
20thAE molded side skirts
header w/ custom cat back exhaust
KW V2 coilovers
Audi TT Fat5's (w/ brand new tires)
Color Matched Steelies for the winter
CAI
and LV interior


nice....color matched steelies








kinda disappointing its a 12v though, but as a daily it shouldnt matter, i wouldnt kick it out of bed eitherway though


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
nice....color matched steelies








kinda disappointing its a 12v though, but as a daily it shouldnt matter, i wouldnt kick it out of bed eitherway though


WHAT????? 12v VR6s are the BEST SOUNDING V6 EVER!!!















the sound went away with a 24v


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

sorry for the Kia content... I'm excited woot


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_sorry for the Kia content... I'm excited woot 










clean


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_

WHAT????? 12v VR6s are the BEST SOUNDING V6 EVER!!!















the sound went away with a 24v























they sound awesome, but if you want to go over to forced induction the 12v puts a choke hold on the power
dont get me wrong, i love 12vs and want one in the worst way...but i want one in a mk3 jetta


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_sorry for the Kia content... I'm excited woot 


please leave the louis vitton sticker on it








it does look clean mr lee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

Raulito's got one of those Mk3 thingies


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

WITH A BLOWER ON IT!!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_WITH A BLOWER ON IT!!!









only way to do VRs








my buddy in mass has a vr rado with a cog pulley charger on it....its like a lysholm from hell


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
only way to do VRs








my buddy in mass has a vr rado with a cog pulley charger on it....its like a lysholm from hell

cogs will fkuc some siht up....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_



Just wanted to quote this picture one more time.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_sorry for the Kia content... I'm excited woot 


Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
cogs will fkuc some siht up....
















he rallied it across the country, and it was fine....a/c deleted, timing belt as the charger belt
worked like a charm


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm in ur laptopz, postin' from ur Vortex accountz....

--timbo2132


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_I'm in ur laptopz, postin' from ur Vortex accountz....

--timbo2132

timbo, do you have your own account anymore? or are you just gonna post on everyone elses?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
he rallied it across the country, and it was fine....a/c deleted, timing belt as the charger belt
worked like a charm

VRs don't have timing belts


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
VRs don't have timing belts









i know, chains that just wreak havok if not dealt with in a timely fashion
i meant hes using a general timing belt, dont know what the intended application was, kevlar reinforced and all that, for his charger belt
edit for his build thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3241908











_Modified by frd206 at 12:44 PM 3-12-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i know, chains that just wreak havok if not dealt with in a timely fashion
i meant hes using a general timing belt, dont know what the intended application was, kevlar reinforced and all that, for his charger belt

damn son! lol....


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
my buddy in mass has a vr rado with a cog pulley charger on it....its like a lysholm from hell

I know your buddy, he comes down to our GTG's in the warmer months http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
b3rt, you suck


----------



## MiLeenaLee (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (Rev. Longride)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rev. Longride* »_

b3rt, you suck









x2
for realz though, nice new ride!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (MiLeenaLee)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MiLeenaLee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiLeenaLee* »_
x2
for realz though, nice new ride!

it's not mine yet, waiting on Greg to accept the offer... so we're still in "negotiations"


----------



## MiLeenaLee (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
it's not mine yet, waiting on Greg to accept the offer... so we're still in "negotiations"









ah, well good luck, I'm sure it will be yours before I know it.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (MiLeenaLee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiLeenaLee* »_
ah, well good luck, I'm sure it will be yours before I know it.

I'm pretty confident that we can work out a deal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Hmm....that's funny. I could've sworn I was in the Scirocco forum. I guess I went to the wrong place.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Hmm....that's funny. I could've sworn I was in the Scirocco forum. I guess I went to the wrong place.









off topic is on topic...without seeing sciroccos, you know you are in the right place http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Porn








On topic enough for you Chris?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Bah. That's not porn. It has CIS.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Bah. That's not porn. It has CIS.









I don't see any relays, either.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Raulito's got one of those Mk3 thingies


















Is that Windsor


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Hmm....that's funny. I could've sworn I was in the Scirocco forum. I guess I went to the wrong place.
















are you making fun of us CT kids
*OWNED*
This ones for B3rt..








Oh i mean











_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 5:49 PM 3-12-2008_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Bah. That's not porn. It has CIS.









CIS - E


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Porn








On topic enough for you Chris?

Great shot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Parts are coming soon


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*








everyone is gone.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Parts are coming soon









does that mean the crying stops soon?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
So what you're telling us is that you got wood, and it cost a lot to get it? 

3K to get wood, and it's soft wood at that.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

brian, what bra are you running on the rooc in that picture?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
3K to get wood, and it's soft wood at that. 

*snicker*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
does that mean the crying stops soon?









Um nope


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Im not even sure. . . its not the same as Timbo. . . I won it on ebay. . . 
Brand new. . . No logo is were its at


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Maybe I'm simple minded (maybe?)
But these ducks make me smile.









_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Que








Have not recieved an offer.
But you know, as reinforcer for the timob I can make you an offer you won't refuse.

_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
it's not mine yet, waiting on Greg to accept the offer... so we're still in "negotiations"


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
3K to get wood, and it's soft wood at that. 

Spitzer paid $4300


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







are you making fun of us CT kids

Kids? You're older than me.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*








rub it in rub it in


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

it puts the lotion on it's skin or else it gets the hose again.....









What were we talking about?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread 
» Topic Participation
10061 posts exist in this topic.
Contributors are ranked most active first. » Close Window
User Posts 
frd206 1249 
Mtl-Marc 1034 
G-rocco 824 
Chris16vRocco 701 
timbo2132 617 
mr lee 591 
punchbug 516 
16VScirrocco88 477 
bigtavo 427 
scirocco*joe 401 
MK1roccin77 383 
85roccoZ400 374 
Top 10 by tonight maybe


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Tavo is in reach.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I don't even know now


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Nothing is out of my reach.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Nothing is out of my reach.

Apparently your transmission is.








Was that too harsh? If it was, sorry.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Apparently your transmission is.








Was that too harsh? If it was, sorry.









True Statement. . . Naw man I dish out the poop I can take it too


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Sarcastic *a*sshole here


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Spitzer paid $4300









true story.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Designing your own parts is fun!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Stay tune for more details. . .


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Sorry I am such a tease








Flood protection is enabled on this site.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Stay tune for more details. . .









sorry your typing too fast to finish your words


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Im not even sure. . . its not the same as Timbo. . . I won it on ebay. . . 
Brand new. . . No logo is were its at


you remember about how much you paid?
i may or may not be looking for one that dosnt say lebra on it


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
you remember about how much you paid?
i may or may not be looking for one that dosnt say lebra on it
















Good luck man..


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







rub it in rub it in

That's what Spitzer said.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
That's what Spitzer said.









How hard is it to take an alternator apart to powdercoat the housing? Anyone done it?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
How hard is it to take an alternator apart to powdercoat the housing? Anyone done it?

Taking an alternator apart isn't too hard, as long as nothing is broken inside. Whether or not it works when you put it back together.....well, that's another story.
Actually, if you're careful not to damage everything, it'll work fine. It's just easy to lose pieces or break stuff.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I'm not sure about a Bosch alternator though, the one I took apart was a Ford one, and one of the brushes was messed up so it wouldn't come apart.
Owned!!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







Good luck man..


thanks for the help spinney


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







everyone is gone.

I'm still here


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

I went to the junkyard today. Didn't really get much. Just some cupholders for my Dad's Passat.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Parts are coming soon









I'm back, it was just too nice out today to stay inside


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Just bought the new Presidents of the United States of America offering. So far I likey. They are coming to Philly on March 26th and the funny thing is I'm going to be in Philly that day to. I am looking forward to seeing them live.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

I'm here...just been busy with work...... and trying to get some 8mm spacers and bolts.....seem to be a rare item right now


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_ ... the new Presidents of the United States of America ... They are coming to Philly on March 26th ... I am looking forward to seeing them live.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_I'm here...just been busy with work...... and trying to get some 8mm spacers and bolts.....seem to be a rare item right now







































even new?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_I'm here...just been busy with work...... and trying to get some 8mm spacers and bolts.....seem to be a rare item right now







































http://www.ngpracing.com/Merch...4x100


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
even new?

yeah..... but I think I got it worked out with ECS


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
yeah..... but I think I got it worked out with ECS









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif only good experiences with ecs in the past


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
http://www.ngpracing.com/Merch...4x100



thanks I forgot all about NGP





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*

speaking of spacers I need to order my 30mm adapters


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I'm still here









Me too.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_

















Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Me too.









Cool, we need you around here


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Owned!!!









Owning with Jason's car 'eh?
I really like that pic.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Without Marc, who would own all the pages?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Owning with Jason's car 'eh?
I really like that pic.

I had google up in another window, and it was the first *real* (non-iroc) Scirocco pictured. It is a damn sexy car, like the nice version of mine.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Without Marc, who would own all the pages?

Me. 
Nah. 
I don't post enough in this isht.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_speaking of spacers I need to order my 30mm adapters

i need to find some 25 or 30 mm spacers


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
How hard is it to take an alternator apart to powdercoat the housing? Anyone done it?

IIRC, Dan's done it. Might check with him.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
thanks for the help spinney









Let me see tomorrow. . . I was just about to run out before... I think I have the box somewhere


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I'm still here









You aren't posting


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Without Marc, who would own all the pages?

Doesn't seem like he's owned all that many lately...he's slacking


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i need to find some 25 or 30 mm spacers









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif NGP


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Let me see tomorrow. . . I was just about to run out before... I think I have the box somewhere









no worries. im in no real rush, kinda tapped out on $$ right now


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif NGP

see above post...plus i need to see how those sluts look mounted to seehow far i want to pull em out in the rear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

Need a G-grind..... needit next to nothing.....wait is that not the scirocco way?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Need a G-grind..... needit next to nothing.....wait is that not the scirocco way?









Yup!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Yup! 

what you got one for me??


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Need a G-grind..... needit next to nothing.....wait is that not the scirocco way?









that is the scirocco way....do it and do it as cheap as possible http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

I do not








*Page 290 OWNED*










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 10:57 PM 3-12-2008_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I do not









That sir is an assited page ownage.....sogo find a pic of my car


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

El T when we gonna see Rodolfo with new shoes?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_El T when we gonna see Rodolfo with new shoes?

I dunnnooo......... when I sell more stufff?










_Modified by Neptuno at 11:06 PM 3-12-2008_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

I want some new kicks. . .


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I want some new kicks. . . 

i need tires for my new kicks
and to try and sell some stuff to afford em


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

I have new to me kicks that I need to get tires and painted sooner thatn later


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

and saturday will be LED installation day


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_and saturday will be LED installation day

Dash?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Dash?

undercar, fast and furrrous style


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
undercar, fast and furrrous style









Furry? Well el oso is furry, but in f/f I think they used neon


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Furry? Well el oso is furry, but in f/f I think they used neon









neon is soo 2003...leds are more environmentally friendly...less heat output


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Furry? Well el oso is furry, but in f/f I think they used neon









hahahahah
no LED City lights and LED green lights for the 3 VDO gauges in the center console


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
neon is soo 2003...leds are more environmentally friendly...less heat output










You know......this converstion is in your head?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
You know......this converstion is in your head?

i figure ill post it, maybe the voices will get some answers they keep asking me


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
hahahahah
no LED City lights and LED green lights for the 3 VDO gauges in the center console

i ditched my led city lights...was not a fan...too directional, didnt light up the reflector to my liking


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i ditched my led city lights...was not a fan...too directional, didnt light up the reflector to my liking

if I dont like them I will take them out but I really dont use the city lights to light the road


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
if I dont like them I will take them out but I really dont use the city lights to light the road

i hear ya, i dont either, but i do like them to light up and be visible and look cool, hell i spent money on em, i want to look at em....not just from about 45 degrees on the **** while leaning over the hood


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

I will have pics up on sat after everything is installed I have to do so rewiring of my headlight relays also


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I am sure happy with my Headlamp Relays...

















































I can officially see at night


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

I meant for me not the car


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I meant for me not the car









woops.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_I am sure happy with my Headlamp Relays...

















































I can officially see at night









always a plus http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Goodmorning. 
Fast and the Fuzziest style?
So you're planning on hanging LED christmas lights under the car?






















Oh well, to each his own.

BTW what size resistor do you guys use on the LEDs, I need to set up some.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i ditched my led city lights...was not a fan...too directional, didnt light up the reflector to my liking


Interesting. I have 2 sets of citi lights in my car, in the main housing and in the clear euro turns....
the citis in the main housing are yellow. Really yellow. I'd been thinking of replacing them with white LED's....
so that's interesting that they're so directional that they don't bounce around the reflector much.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_

Interesting. I have 2 sets of citi lights in my car, in the main housing and in the clear euro turns....
the citis in the main housing are yellow. Really yellow. I'd been thinking of replacing them with white LED's....
so that's interesting that they're so directional that they don't bounce around the reflector much.

photgraphic evidence








yellow LEDs








regular bulb








the regular bulb actually projects some light, a fair bit actually, enough to light up a few feet...the LEDs dont do anythong other than moderately illumate the point where the bulb is and a little bit of reflection...i was disappointed







oh well, atleast i can still use the led bulbs i got for my license plate bulbs, cuz they are the same http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks for the pic.
Your regular bulbs must be a lot brighter than what I have; they're more like a night-light I guess







They don't throw any illumination on the road at all.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Thanks for the pic.
Your regular bulbs must be a lot brighter than what I have; they're more like a night-light I guess







They don't throw any illumination on the road at all.

maybe... i remeber that there was a thread that i stumbled across long ago when i was looking for how to wire city lights where ginster discusses some halogen bulbs he had for his city lights....im guessing i prob have something similar








my suggestion would be maybe try to find a halogen bulb that goes in there in the hyperwhite style or whatever the ricers are callin it these days...thats what i run as my tag lights in my jetta, and they work great. [not same bulb number, but the idea of a filament behind the blue glass to get 'pure white']


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Yeah, I've also got a spare; I'll try that and see if it's any brighter.
not the best pics, but you can see how dim/yellow they are.








this is not a pic I took; the exposure is all off, making them look very yellow.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Good morning. I need more coffee, or to sleep more, or to work less. Or all three.
But I did *finally* see Juno last night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

see greg, too yellow isnt a battle i really car about loosing








im kinda pissed cuz when i put in the super white leds in my city lights a] there was the led no shine effect and b] the yellow totally took any punch the super white had...so im back to regular old bulbs cuz the added yellow is helping my cause


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_see greg, too yellow isnt a battle i really car about loosing










Ah, yes. To each their own, I suppose.
But with my mars orange car, I'd like to avoid yellow. Too much McDonalds conotation for me.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Ah, yes. To each their own, I suppose.
But with my mars orange car, I'd like to avoid yellow. Too much McDonalds conotation for me.

too much nascar connotation for me....even on my jetta, im conflicted about the yellow fog overlays, cuz i hate yellow next to red
that said, i am putting 3000k hids in the headlights







just no yellow film


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (frd206)*

lol......I thought eurolamps were good enough














HIDs you must really drive in dark places


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Without Marc, who would own all the pages?

Good question.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
neon is soo 2003...leds are more environmentally friendly...less heat output









Unless it is cold, then the heat becomes environmentally friendly.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_lol......I thought eurolamps were good enough














HIDs you must really drive in dark places
















100W H4 and H1's and you wont need HID's


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Rog will my headlights support bulbs that bright?
I noticed last night withe the high beams on and driving lights on I was at 12.5ish volts... usually it's 13.5ish...
damn volt gauge reads 1.6 volts too low!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
100W H4 and H1's and you wont need HID's


HIDs run cooler, are brighter and they draw less current.
They just cost more.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Rog will my headlights support bulbs that bright?
I noticed last night withe the high beams on and driving lights on I was at 12.5ish volts... usually it's 13.5ish...
damn volt gauge reads 1.6 volts too low!

all it takes is an alternator upgrade


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Thanks Joe.
Now on to a beef I have with a few of you.
This posting for the sake of upping your post count has GOT to stop. It's stupid, pointless, and annoying to 90% of the rest of us. I have FAR better things to do with my time than catch up on 5-10 pages a day of USELESS CRAP, but I feel I need to read everything in this thread JUST IN CASE someone ACTUALLY posts something USEFUL. I don't mind the (very) off-topic banter, but c'mon.
I'd hate to ask Paul to lock the thread.


I hate to bring this up again, but the cincy thread is useless with all these pointless posts over and over again. Some people use email notification. When you make a post, the vortex has to send out hundreds of emails to people.
We should be using this to discuss cincy. I'm sorry - but this thread is scaring off potential people who would come to cincy.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I hate to bring this up again, but the cincy thread is useless with all these pointless posts over and over again. Some people use email notification. When you make a post, the vortex has to send out hundreds of emails to people.
We should be using this to discuss cincy. I'm sorry - but this thread is scaring off potential people who would come to cincy.

I agree with the above.
This thread needs to have more Cincy content!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I hate to bring this up again, but the cincy thread is useless with all these pointless posts over and over again. Some people use email notification. When you make a post, the vortex has to send out hundreds of emails to people.
We should be using this to discuss cincy. I'm sorry - but this thread is scaring off potential people who would come to cincy.

I agree, as well. I can't even read this thread.
I was planning on creating another thread a week or so before Cincy so questions can be raised and answered and people can discuss various little issues that might come up.
For example, there's a good chance that people will show up with tents and no hotel reservations, because they figure they can "camp" for the night. If you missed the part about there not being any camping on-site, you'd be screwed. There is a camping thread but that's not getting any attention.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
I agree, as well. I can't even read this thread.
I was planning on creating another thread a week or so before Cincy so questions can be raised and answered and people can discuss various little issues that might come up.
For example, there's a good chance that people will show up with tents and no hotel reservations, because they figure they can "camp" for the night. If you missed the part about there not being any camping on-site, you'd be screwed. There is a camping thread but that's not getting any attention.

+ whatever http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think we should start a "Real Cincy 2008 Thread" around April 15th or so that is restricted to actual Cincy information/content.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
+ whatever http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think we should start a "Real Cincy 2008 Thread" around April 15th or so that is restricted to actual Cincy information/content. 

My vote is for a later date, say May 10th or 15th.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
My vote is for a later date, say May 10th or 15th.

My thought is that if we do it a little earlier it will give people who were scared off by this thread the chance to make plans to come.


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

i thought i'd use my 1000th post to say that i plan on going to cincy 08. it would be my 1st time, but reading on it makes it sound like a really good time. just gotta get some time off!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (atxse-R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atxse-R* »_i thought i'd use my 1000th post to say that i plan on going to cincy 08. it would be my 1st time, but reading on it makes it sound like a really good time. just gotta get some time off!


awesome!!!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (atxse-R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atxse-R* »_i thought i'd use my 1000th post to say that i plan on going to cincy 08. it would be my 1st time, but reading on it makes it sound like a really good time. just gotta get some time off!

Excellent! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You might even be able to hookup with the other yahoos driving in from the country of Texas.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
+ whatever http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think we should start a "Real Cincy 2008 Thread" around April 15th or so that is restricted to actual Cincy information/content. 

i vote for this too....or we could get paul to rename this thread the cincy chitchat thread?
if theres a real thread, id stay out of it unless i had some real logistical information to offer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i vote for this too....or we could get paul to rename this thread the cincy chitchat thread?
if theres a real thread, id stay out of it unless i had some real logistical information to offer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hey I consider your contributions to this thread very important. You keep it at the top of the page.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Hey I consider your contributions to this thread very important. You keep it at the top of the page.

thanks jeff...and some of my posts are even relevant and quasai related to the current discussion....BONUS


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
thanks jeff...and some of my posts are even relevant and quasai related to the current discussion....BONUS









You are selling yourself long...


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_

awesome!!!









yeah i hope to caravan with this guy^^^^^^


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
You are selling yourself long...









no one else is gonna, so i guess i gotta take up the job of doing it
i get to see my girls this weekend....hopefully i will have swapped hatches before i depart for england


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

What are you doing in England? You may have mentioned it, but I must've missed it.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

How many of us are going to stay the extra day (Monday) to go to the airforce history museum?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Anyone have an extra passenger side tail light, for a MkII, with no cracks that they want to sell for a reasonable price? I will probably sand it down so cracks are the only things I am concerned about. Cincy content? It will go on the '88 which is going to Cincy again.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_What are you doing in England? You may have mentioned it, but I must've missed it.

sister is studying aroad this semester in england, so the family is going to visit her.
rental passat wagen FTW.







. sadly i doubt here will be junk yard time


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
sister is studying aroad this semester in england, so the family is going to visit her.
rental passat wagen FTW.







. sadly i doubt here will be junk yard time

The reason I ask is that I need a small favor. I bought a front euro bumper on ebay UK (it was $20, so I figured what the hell?), but shipping is almost $200, which is way too much for one bumper. I'll be going over in May, but the guy is moving and can't hang on to it until then. I figured since you're local, I would ask you first if it would be possible for you to pick it up for me. If not, no big deal, I'll see if any of the Brits on here could hang on to it until May for me. Worst case, the dude said he'd give me a refund, no big deal.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

chris, honestly, i dunno. pm me where the guy lives and ill take a look.
or if you want to see if hes on the route from london to newquay than i prob can, if hes not; then i cant. schedule is pretty tight over there. but if its on my route than ill try and help you out


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

The guy is in Northampton, which is north of London. Damn.








Oh well, thanks anyway Fraser.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

sorry man.
maybe hit up the guy your buddy bought the rallye from and see if hell go get and hold the bup for a small fee?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_sorry man.
maybe hit up the guy your buddy bought the *golf syncro* from and see if hell go get and hold the bup for a small fee?

Not a rallye.








Maybe if all else fails.....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*

Quoted from the very first post in this thread (with page count update!):

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_This year I'm going to try and have a separate thread for all the truly important info such as hotel rooms / directions / etc so nobody has to go searching through *300+* pages to find what they need to know. Maybe I can even sweet talk Paul into letting us keep it as one of those important "always at the top" threads.









This is called the "discussion" thread for a reason.








I'll try to make that post sometime around the first half of May. It won't really help for hotel info (all need to be booked by then, cutoff is May 8th) but directions for those who've not been here before will likely be provided.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*

That very first post seems like it was so long ago. So, we can continue discussing (in moderation, of course.







)


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

chris please forgive me








and thank you daun for blessing the idiocy that is this thread. it is my lifeblood


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_chris please forgive me








and thank you daun for blessing the idiocy that is this thread. it is my lifeblood









What did you do!!?!?!?!?















This thread? Your lifesblood? That's a little pathetic, dontcha think? Get a life, for God's sake.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*

I've been waiting a long time for this:








Grand opening yesterday! 'Tis about a 1/2 hour away, which sure beats a trip to Chicago / Detroit. And the timing couldn't be better with all the remodeling we want to do.








Ok ok, back on topic.....
Yeah, who IS staying until Monday for a tour of the Air Force Museum?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_and thank you daun for blessing the idiocy that is this thread. it is my lifeblood









Sadly I tend to feel empty if I don't get at least a twice-daily thread update myself.
Edit for ownage!










_Modified by vwdaun at 9:51 PM 3-13-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
I agree, as well. I can't even read this thread.
I was planning on creating another thread a week or so before Cincy so questions can be raised and answered and people can discuss various little issues that might come up.
For example, there's a good chance that people will show up with tents and no hotel reservations, because they figure they can "camp" for the night. If you missed the part about there not being any camping on-site, you'd be screwed. There is a camping thread but that's not getting any attention.

That's a great idea Jim. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This way it keeps the real Cincy info separated from all the chit-chat from this thread.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Anyone have an extra passenger side tail light, for a MkII, with no cracks that they want to sell for a reasonable price? I will probably sand it down so cracks are the only things I am concerned about. Cincy content? It will go on the '88 which is going to Cincy again.

I'll look it up, I might have one. Remind me about it this week-end. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_... and thank you daun for blessing the idiocy that is this thread. it is my lifeblood









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

its a good thing my phone gets on the tex...otherwise this seatless train ride would suck....btw my last couple posts have been on the train
long story short, and im expecting someone to find a news article on it, an amtrak train hit 3 people earlier today btw boston and nyc and royally effed up the schedule. so my train has 2 oversold trains worth of people on it. woo. my bag makes a decent seat though and tey serve beer. so im ok. get home and work on the cars and continue to drink¿ sounds like my plan


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

update on my awesome train ride. lots of people got off in phily. i have a seat. nap time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
i knew you were all pullin for me, and together we made it happen


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

My new phone has never heard of the internet! No bluetooth. It doesn't have a camera, it doesn't have a color screen. It can't handle photo SMS messages.

BUT - it has an LED flashlight! It can send TEXT MESSAGES!







It has SPEED DIAL! And the most awesome thing: 400 hours of standby time.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
thanks jeff...and some of my posts are even relevant and quasai related to the current discussion....BONUS









remember: Off topic is ON topic


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I bid you all a Good night.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*

You took a Toyota Avalon to Ikea








Where is it, in Dayton somewhere?

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_I've been waiting a long time for this:








Grand opening yesterday! 'Tis about a 1/2 hour away, which sure beats a trip to Chicago / Detroit. And the timing couldn't be better with all the remodeling we want to do.








Ok ok, back on topic.....
Yeah, who IS staying until Monday for a tour of the Air Force Museum?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_You took a Toyota Avalon to Ikea









Ummm, no. I parked waaaaaay out towards the edge of the lot. In the Golf. Brad met me with the Scirocco. (I had taken the Golf in for it's 120k service. He is doing a server upgrade tonight and works about a 1/2 mile from the new store.)

_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Where is it, in Dayton somewhere?

North edge of Cincinnati.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_









lol...that is the truth


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I bid you all a Good night.

Good morning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_The guy is in Northampton, which is north of London. Damn.








Oh well, thanks anyway Fraser.









This would have been the ultimate Scirocco list parts hookup of all times, without doubt. I've been involved with some pretty crazy hookups, but this one takes the cake. Good try guys!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Is there a way that Paul can make the real Cincy info thread a sticks to the top thread? It'll sink into obscurity if we're busy posting all of our other usual crap elsewhere, and it IS important to the health of this forum....


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Goodmorning.
Daun, I was planning on staying until Mon, don't know if I'll have time for the tour though.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Is there a way that Paul can make the real Cincy info thread a sticks to the top thread? It'll sink into obscurity if we're busy posting all of our other usual crap elsewhere, and it IS important to the health of this forum....

IM sent to Paul.
(I'm unsubscribing to this thread again. Carry on)


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_This would have been the ultimate Scirocco list parts hookup of all times, without doubt. I've been involved with some pretty crazy hookups, but this one takes the cake. Good try guys!

Well, almost.








I bought a "Scirocco Storm" badge off eBay a couple years ago, but the guy would only send in England. Sooo... he sent it to Cheapass Ron's in-laws, and when they flew over for a visit, brought the badge to Cincinnati. Then all I had to do was pick it up from Ron.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Oh yeah... and my Mk2 Euro bumpers came over in similar fashion - Kim was vacationing in England and picked up a couple sets. IIRC she brought one set as carry-on, but the others had to be shipped. All told I think they cost me around $200, but that was back in about 1998-1999.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning.
Daun, I was planning on staying until Mon, don't know if I'll have time for the tour though.

That's cool, let us know!
So far the Air Force Museum Monday group:
-vwdaun
-The Timob
-wheeltowheel
-*maybe* tmechanic



_Modified by vwdaun at 9:58 AM 3-14-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm toying with the idea of staying to go to the AF museum.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

C'mon Greg - you know you want to.
All the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## 2screwsofFun (Jun 10, 2006)

man the scirocco forum is up early http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (2screwsofFun)*

Early?








It's 10:00 AM here. I just don't have to be to work 'til 2:00.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_C'mon Greg - you know you want to.
All the cool kids are doing it.









I wont be cool


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

FYI, all:
There will be a "serious" thread at some point. It looks like Daun will create an information thread that Paul has agreed to sticky for us.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_FYI, all:
There will be a "serious" thread at some point. It looks like Daun will create an information thread that Paul has agreed to sticky for us.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Although this is a pretty serious thread. . . This is what cincy is really about. . . the people, (just they all have the same obsession over a car as you)


_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 7:27 AM 3-14-2008_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

PSA:
There is a Camping tread..... and I am very much an informational source for that other part of cincy....
If you have questions I will be glad to answer them and explain how camping will take place this year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Although this is a pretty serious thread. . .


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_FYI, all:
There will be a "serious" thread at some point. It looks like Daun will create an information thread that Paul has agreed to sticky for us.

cool cool....my ramblings can continue
i made it home lastnight around 1130...put the roofrack on the kia, stickered it up, and changed my HID bulbs over to 3000k's....only problem now is that i think my low beams are now more yellow than my fogs


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I was just gonna go find that cat picture.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
cool cool....my ramblings can continue


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Look out, Marc's posting so it must be almost time for a new page.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Look out, Marc's posting so it must be almost time for a new page.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

See?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_See?

Lucky me!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Love that roc ---------------------^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Lucky me!









lucky my ass


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Well it's lunch time for me and I'm "allowed" to surf now.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
lucky my ass










Itching?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Inspired by Cathy, I swapped a 16v into my scirocco.








Now, I have more oil leaks, electrical problems, tapping valves, and strange starting gremlins!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Is it cincy yet??
I'm so glad that I start spring break at 5PM today. I need to get away!!!!!!!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Daun, until a sticky info thread is up you should update your first post on page one on important info, like links to the camping thread, caravan threads and official hotel info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*EDIT:* My 928th post.










_Modified by cholland_ at 2:53 PM 3-14-2008_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Inspired by Cathy, I swapped a 16v into my scirocco.








Now, I have more oil leaks, electrical problems, tapping valves, and strange starting gremlins!









your distributor is in the wrong place


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Mtl-Marc's dog? (Metal Marc)
http://www.***************/video/watch/245319/
Interesting, it won't take the URL, so I'll post on list. If you're not on the list, then try looking for it at ebaumsworld


_Modified by smithma7 at 3:06 PM 3-14-2008_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (smithma7)*

remember camping is still available


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Camp: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3686041


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
your distributor is in the wrong place
















I think that's the least of his issues!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

nice 8v block you got there


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_









Nice rocc...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
This would have been the ultimate Scirocco list parts hookup of all times, without doubt. I've been involved with some pretty crazy hookups, but this one takes the cake. Good try guys!

Well, now I'm having it shipped to Flandy (polov8), and I'll pick it up from him when I go over there. (I'm so excited to go to Europe)


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (smithma7)*

You know you all want to CAMP!!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Camp: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3686041


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

WTH? I get home from work and this thread is still on the same page as I left???


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_WTH? I get home from work and this thread is still on the same page as I left???

I was busy!
I went to the gym,
got a haircut,
took off the old grill from the Jetta, removed the inner lights and adjusters,
washed the nasty off the OE grill,
installed the lower trim piece (lovely VW 2 piece grills!)
reinstalled inner lights,
installed new (unbroken) headlight,
sanded down eyebrow spoiler for the Jetta and gave it one coat of paint.
And made pizza (including dough from scratch) for dinner.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Inspired by Cathy, I swapped a 16v into my scirocco.








Now, I have more oil leaks, electrical problems, tapping valves, and strange starting gremlins!









Must be one of those 1.8T 16Vs, the intake lists slightly to the starboard (stahbahd for those in new England), they always look like they need a good spirit level applied to them.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Went to a flower show yesterday and saw this. For whatever reason, I thought of Greg. They may be geese, but I see muscovies myself:


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

They're clearly duck-ish


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_They're clearly duck-ish









Glad you agree. There were few of them. So today was the Perfomance World car show, where I saw some nice new shoes. (OMG SHOES!!!) Too bad my feeties are so small:


I had a good chance to consider interior treatments for Klaus, it'll be hard to choose between these two. The first one goes SOOOO well with my Barbie coveralls too (and the car it was in matched the dash inserts







): I'm pretty firmly committed to one of these though










The most interesting car of the day, however, was this one. It was in a spot where the posted limit in all directions was 30mph, but anyone in their right mind would do about half of that with caution. I bet someone has a new nickname at work, at any rate. The other car looked much better....



_Modified by punchbug at 6:59 PM 3-14-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Looks like somebody wasn't down wit OPP


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Looks like somebody wasn't down wit OPP









Yeah you know me!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_


You are SUCH a tease!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_



So what's the story here?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
That's cool, let us know!
So far the Air Force Museum Monday group:
-vwdaun
-The Timob
-wheeltowheel
-*maybe* tmechanic
_Modified by vwdaun at 9:58 AM 3-14-2008_

If you are into aircraft I highly recommend it. I believe it is the largest aircraft museum in the world, and it is one of my two absolute favorites. At minimum you will need about 3 hours to see everything without spending too much time on each thing.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*









An image from the road trip to visit Daun this afternoon.








This is how she rides in the car, thankfully she's only 15lbs. Although considering reinforcing, just in case. 


_Modified by jedilynne at 7:50 PM 3-14-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

someone is playing guitar hero at my house, and it's stupid!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I had a good chance to consider interior treatments for Klaus, it'll be hard to choose between these two. The first one goes SOOOO well with my Barbie coveralls too (and the car it was in matched the dash inserts







): I'm pretty firmly committed to one of these though

















Gee, talk about some girlish interior.








I say go for it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_









Gee, talk about some sweet seats.










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 11:19 PM 3-14-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_someone is playing guitar hero at my house, and it's stupid!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif













_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 11:27 PM 3-14-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Man! Nobody's posted in HOURS!
I'm tired!
Matt (saddest6day66) and I just got done sandblastin' and powdercoating a 16v valve cover for raulito, and my G60 valve cover. Pictures will be up tomorow. (well, it is tomorow, later then)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Man! Nobody's posted in HOURS!
I'm tired!


Good morning! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Coffee anyone?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Good morning! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Coffee anyone?

Black with one sugar please. Good morning.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Not much into coffee, so I'll have some leftover carrot Bday cake from my brother's Bday. That'll make a nice breakfast. The big 8" of snow we were getting looks to be about 1/2" at most so maybe today I'll do some work on the '88.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Coffee anyone?

Nah, just some OJ for now. Lynne & I will be leaving shortly in her 16v for Wilmington & the shop via Lumberton for breakfast. Lots of little projects to do on her car, but none of it so far appears to be major surgury.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Good morning! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Coffee anyone?

YEs please!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Time to work!







Buy A Cruise! Take a Vacation! SPAM!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Goodmorning, no coffee, have my soda.
Then I have to change the brakes in the Jeep, Feh.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Tim, do you buy your relays online? I was looking for a decent place to buy relays and relay sockets to redo my headlights. They are relayed, but not a quality job.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

I buy the relay sockets with loose terminals (no pigtails) from sciroccojim - if you want ones with pigtails, try partsexpress.com - they also have relays.
I have bought relays from Digikey, and a few other places. I have also bought them from my local autoparts store for rather insane prices.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
You are SUCH a tease!!!
So what's the story here?

I AM such a tease eh? I think Klaus deserves to see them first, and he's living with tractors at the moment, so he shouldn't get all fancy-like just yet.... and as for the crunched cruiser? No idea, we just saw a roadblock and figured it was RIDE checking for drunks, but it was that. That was a quick snap as we passed the scene. BUT we have lot of young cops in the area and we already called one in for aggressive driving (after the cop passed us and almost went head-on into a school bus) so if the cop was at fault, it wouldn't shock me. Considering this is one of the new Crown Vics, it was likely doing a fair clip, pretty sure they have a brush bar up front too. But seriously, no idea. The other vehicle at the scene looked to be a mid sized sedan.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Morning....kind of a late start this morning but it's snowing








So far for taking the Scirocco out to the shop and start working on it


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

should be puting a fresh coat of wax on the rocco today.. we dont have any snow down here... i kinda miss it from time to time.. but not today!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I buy the relay sockets with loose terminals (no pigtails) from sciroccojim - if you want ones with pigtails, try partsexpress.com - they also have relays.


I see they have 5 terminal relay sockets. Do I just remove one terminal or cut the wire and it will fit the 4 pin relay? Does Jim still have a website listing his wire and connectors? Do Jim's connectors require the double barrel crimper? Thanks.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Yeah, you can snip the wire off, or remove it by bending the tab on the terminal with a small screwdriver, and extracting the pin.
Jim's shopping page:
http://www.jimruffi.com/shopping/shoppage2.htm
Matco has a good crimping tool (bottom of page)
http://www.matcotools.com/Cata...=2323


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

One of my co-workers just gave me a $10 Wendy's Gift card for helping him with his computer!
OFFICIAL PAYMENT FORM OF THE TIMOB!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

get that pup a harness!!!!
Daisy likes her and knows waht is for!! FOR RIDES!!

_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_








An image from the road trip to visit Daun this afternoon.








This is how she rides in the car, thankfully she's only 15lbs. Although considering reinforcing, just in case. 

_Modified by jedilynne at 7:50 PM 3-14-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

On a break from removing the love stains left on the garage floor by the Cabby. Seems brittle oil cooler O rings don't work so well at keeing the oil IN. Been cleaning up oil out there on and off for a week now. She counts since she's an A1 eh?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Good morning! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Coffee anyone?

Yes Please


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

i lost track of this thread about a hundred pages ago....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i lost track of this thread about a hundred pages ago....









I am lost anyhow...... The snow is melting!!!! I went into the garage and pulled the fuel lines from an extra A/F meter that I sold today......yeah...I had a need to do something!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Goddamn. 
The situation:
Customers bought a Princess cruise that leaves from Ft. Lauderdale. They bought air though the cruise line.
Today. Their tickets have them flying from Philadelphia to Boston, then to FL. The flight from PHL was delayed because the pilot did not get enough rest.








Ok. So - their flight was delayed enough to miss the flight to FL. Next plane from there gets to FL after the ship leaves.








Cruise line claims no responsibility whatsoever, even though they booked the air.
Delta claims no responsibiluty, they customer has to pay out of pocket.
We are not sure if Rule 240 applies. This rule says that if an airline has a delay that is in their control, they have to get the customer on the next flight.
So - we get the customer to say "Rule 240" to the Delta agent. Delta sh!ts a brick.







Delta now is flying them to Atlanta, putting them in a hotel. Take pictures of the tornado damage while you are there!
Then, they're getting flown to Montego Bay, Jamaica. The ship is in Jamaica on Monday, but not in Monego Bay - it'll be in Ochos Rios - 75 miles to the east along the northern coast of Jamaica.
Now, the mission is to get Princess to get the customer from Montego Bay to Ochos Rios.
We'll see - if they get stranded in Montego Bay - they can get a Taxi.
In 26 years, this agency has never seen a screwup like this.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Well, now I'm having it shipped to Flandy (polov8), and I'll pick it up from him when I go over there. (I'm so excited to go to Europe)

good plan....england and scirocco madmen, top notch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Looks like somebody wasn't down wit OPP









well done chris, this was whitty and apt
i realize its days later, but i still give your credit for a speedy response


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_someone is playing guitar hero at my house, and it's stupid!









did you invite them? or did they just show up?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Delta claims no responsibiluty, they customer has to pay out of pocket.


Damn I hate Delta. In Dec., on the way back from Orlando, my wife and I land in Boston, and notice the board says our flight to Bangor was cancelled. They tell us it's due to weather. My wife calls her parents, and the weather is fine. A few other expanations later, it comes out that they have an aircraft, but no flight crew. So they bus 14 of us to Bangor and we get there after about 4 1/2 hours(the flight was 1 hr). Two of the passengers were Delta pilots. After my wife emailed Delta they gave use $75 vouchers, which are only good when you book through Delta. Well, first I will never fly with them again and two, booking directly with them is at least $100 more than an agent or online.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Goddamn. 
The situation:
Customers bought a Princess cruise that leaves from Ft. Lauderdale. They bought air though the cruise line.
Today. Their tickets have them flying from Philadelphia to Boston, then to FL. The flight from PHL was delayed because the pilot did not get enough rest.








Ok. So - their flight was delayed enough to miss the flight to FL. Next plane from there gets to FL after the ship leaves.








Cruise line claims no responsibility whatsoever, even though they booked the air.
Delta claims no responsibiluty, they customer has to pay out of pocket.
We are not sure if Rule 240 applies. This rule says that if an airline has a delay that is in their control, they have to get the customer on the next flight.
So - we get the customer to say "Rule 240" to the Delta agent. Delta sh!ts a brick.







Delta now is flying them to Atlanta, putting them in a hotel. Take pictures of the tornado damage while you are there!
Then, they're getting flown to Montego Bay, Jamaica. The ship is in Jamaica on Monday, but not in Monego Bay - it'll be in Ochos Rios - 75 miles to the east along the northern coast of Jamaica.
Now, the mission is to get Princess to get the customer from Montego Bay to Ochos Rios.
We'll see - if they get stranded in Montego Bay - they can get a Taxi.
In 26 years, this agency has never seen a screwup like this.

stick it to em timbo.....delta and the cruise line should have known better than to eff with the timob


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Thanks for the info. I just ordered what I need off Jim's website.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

right, now that im caught up, heres my story:
leaving for england tonight [red eye, whoooo]
progress made on cars since i got home on thurs: jetta got roof rack cleaned, summer wheels on, 12mm spacers rear and 8mm front, and 3000k hid's--very yellow
scriocco got: NEW[to me] SEATS, rado grey stripes with the leather bolsters, very comfy and not in bad condition either, especially since they were free to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif also got a mk1 diesel shift knob for it, with a 'e' 5th







[now i need that tall 5th swap], also wired up [loosely cuz the hatch is coming off soon] a trunk selenoid, cuz my key failed to work in the trunk for the last time i cared to deal with







.
oh, and i cleaned the scirocco too, and put on the bbs reps i have...even though they have bends


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_right, now that im caught up, heres my story:
leaving for england tonight [red eye, whoooo]


Have fun, and have a







in England. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Have fun, and have a







in England. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









oh, i will have many. ll post pics of the rental too....i hear i might have a tiguan


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
oh, i will have many. ll post pics of the rental too....i hear i might have a tiguan 

If you do I would be interested in hearing your thoughts on it, as my wife is interested in one.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
If you do I would be interested in hearing your thoughts on it, as my wife is interested in one.

no prob...ill review whatever i get...not that most of you will care


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

I may be on a posting-fest, But my laptop is on top of my Scirocco - we're outside, and it's dark.
How many of you are posting from ON a Scirocco!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

I worked all day today, which was ok because miraculously none of the customers were total *******s. My Dad pulled the rear muffler off of his Passat, so now the VR is a little louder.







And I get a free muffler to replace the crappy Dynomax that sounds like sh¡t. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD!

The fire alarm just went off. I live right next to the firehouse, I'm outside. This is an air-raid siren rigged to go off whenever there's a fire.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_HOLY MOTHER OF GOD!

The fire alarm just went off. I live right next to the firehouse, I'm outside. This is an air-raid siren rigged to go off whenever there's a fire.
















i smell timbos next horn idea


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
well done chris, this was whitty and apt
i realize its days later, but i still give your credit for a speedy response









A little late on that one, were ya?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_cant wait, first cincy, hopefully some of my plans for the car will be done by then.
def pumped for an eastcoasters cruise out there. keep me updated as the planning of this materializes

Quoting Fraser's first post in the Cincy thread.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Quoting Fraser's first post in the Cincy thread.









If we only knew then of the post whorage that would ensue.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
If we only knew then of the post whorage that would ensue.

Back then, he was just some random noob.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Back then, he was just some random noob.









Don't tell him, but he still is.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Back then, he was just some random noob.









He was, but now he is one of us.





























Probably up in the air above the Atlantic soon to get a few English ale. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Some days I love rule 240


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I was driving out of Advance autoparts today...
A guy was walking on the sidewalk. He looks at my car. Looks away, then does a HUGE doubletake, and gets a HUGE grin on his face. 
- I see this, so I roll my window down, he runs right up, and he tells me all about his 76 he used to have, and his 78 Champagne edition he bought new.
Owning a Scirocco =


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I love getting the random compliments about the Scirocco.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

So far few compliments but a lot of double takes.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I may be on a posting-fest, But my laptop is on top of my Scirocco - we're outside, and it's dark.
How many of you are posting from ON a Scirocco!









I've posted from IN mine, I wired my garage for dialup. It's just as slow out there. maybe today I'll post from mine, time will tell.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo1234* »_
I may be on a posting-fest, But my laptop is on top of my Scirocco - we're outside, and it's dark.
How many of you are posting from ON a Scirocco!


how good is that verizon service, timbo? have you had any troubles with it?


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I've posted from IN mine, I wired my garage for dialup. It's just as slow out there. maybe today I'll post from mine, time will tell.









I could go out and post from IN yours, I've been looking for an excuse to install an AP in the shed for a while. One of these days I'll lay a trench across there and pull in some fibre, alongside a water line...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Actually, I have a wireless network that covers the house and the yard.
But the Verizon does work really good! - to the point that when I'm out - I don't even bother to see if there's any regular wireless networks - I just use the verizon. It just doesn't work in places there's no cell coverage, like the NYC subway.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
I could go out and post from IN yours, I've been looking for an excuse to install an AP in the shed for a while. One of these days I'll lay a trench across there and pull in some fibre, alongside a water line...

Well you go out there and say hi to my boy will you? And no wrenching for me yet, I'm marking some dismal macromolecules quizes. No worries about these "university" level kiddies ever actually needing to go to university if they don't study. (10% are passing so far, pathetic)








Sample question and responses: Why is water unique among the small molecules? It is dentces at 4*C/ It can be heated in room temperature/ It sits at normal 4*C/ there will be more gems....









_Modified by punchbug at 6:49 AM 3-16-2008_


_Modified by punchbug at 7:29 AM 3-16-2008_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Well since I didn't take molecular biology or particle physics, I have no idea, oh and what on earth does dentces mean, I couldn't even look it up.















Oh yeah, almost forgot, GOOODMORNING ALL!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Dentces means densest, as in, most dense (like, liquid water sinks below ice....). But spell check doesn't work for hand written responses. Nah, this is just high school bio, not anything too earthshattering. And good morning. Now I'm on to the evils if trans fats...yay...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Could one of you with ETKA grab me a part number? I am looking for the p/n to the little cable clamp or whatever VW calls it that bolts to the 16V throttle body(at least on my '88 anyway) and the clutch cable runs through it. It is rubber lined and if there is a separate number for the rubber that would do as that is what has deteriorated. Thanks.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Oh, I see, with the correct spelling I could have figured that one, the fact that water in its liquid form is more dense than when in either its solid form or vapor form.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

this page needs a Cincy photo


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Don't tell him, but he still is.









eff you chris







, thanks for backing me up the rest of you


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
He was, but now he is one of us.





























Probably up in the air above the Atlantic soon to get a few English ale. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

here in england now.....wow that flight was rough....when i got to the hotel i passed the eff out for like 4 hours solid
got a citroen C4 rental....omfg citroen is the wieredst car company ever!!!!!
ill post pics of how its going eventually, but right now, i dont know where my camera is















vw update: there are polo's EVERYWHERE


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
eff you chris







, thanks for backing me up the rest of you

Sorry 'bout that...


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Lol @ Citroën....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

SOMEBODY will surely find this image interesting...it's how MkI fits into MkIV.....with some creativity and an understanding family...









Hmm, and remember to paste in link to image











_Modified by punchbug at 2:17 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## elCapotillo (Mar 13, 2008)

^^is she straining?????


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (elCapotillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elCapotillo* »_^^is she straining?????

Nah, just bitchy. Maybe squinting?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

What happened, not even a full page today!


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_this page needs a Cincy photo

















ive got to fix my car.. i miss when it looked that good


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_What happened, not even a full page today!

im in england with really shotty internet and other things to see


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (frd206)*

back from Anaheim....... I am beat.....no rocco work this weekend


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

its slow in here without me


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

Post some pictures of the british wearing funny hats or something!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*

since this thread has gone into 'off topic' oblivion I figured I'd post some pics of my new car... 
I figure someone will see this when the thread reaches 300 pages in 2 days or so


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Post some pictures of the british wearing funny hats or something!









I DONT KNOW WHERE MY FAMILY PUT MY CAMERA


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

It's the ultimate driving-with-the-top-down machine!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_since this thread has gone into 'off topic' oblivion I figured I'd post some pics of my new car... 
I figure someone will see this when the thread reaches 300 pages in 2 days or so



































weak sauce it's not an MZ4


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
weak sauce it's not an MZ4

also hardwire that v1...what do you think this is, busch league?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

frazer you see my thread about my LED install?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_its slow in here without me
















Well SOME of us were actually working on Sciroccos this weekend.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well SOME of us were actually working on Sciroccos this weekend.

some of us were actually out driving them


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
weak sauce it's not an MZ4








right.
guess you wont want to drive it the next time I see you.







Sorry Roger.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Mine took a trip to Michigan this afternoon. And I didn't go with it.








Jedilynne brought her new 16v down for some surgery. Long story short, we needed to get another wheel bearing pressed and didn't have the facilities to do so. Since she's going to be back in town this Friday, I loaned her my '86 to get home. I'm hoping to have the bearing pressed tomorrow and then get a couple other little things finished up.
In the meantime I'm driving Brad's S-10. Most of the roads are salt-free though, so I imagine this is the week the 16v and / or Dieter will come out of hibernation.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_since this thread has gone into 'off topic' oblivion I figured I'd post some pics of my new car... 
I figure someone will see this when the thread reaches 300 pages in 2 days or so










































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















Nice car Mr Bee! Very nice car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_







right.
guess you wont want to drive it the next time I see you.







Sorry Roger. 









aaawww mikey dont be mad


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_since this thread has gone into 'off topic' oblivion I figured I'd post some pics of my new car... 
I figure someone will see this when the thread reaches 300 pages in 2 days or so



































Damn! Lucky you......drive it to Cincy and I'll swap cars with you


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

You gonna drive that to Cincy, Bee?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Hi guys
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_this page needs a Cincy photo

















Car looks so good


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_SOMEBODY will surely find this image interesting...it's how MkI fits into MkIV.....with some creativity and an understanding family...









Hmm, and remember to paste in link to image


















I love it


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







I love it

What part exactly?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Mine took a trip to Michigan this afternoon. And I didn't go with it.








Jedilynne brought her new 16v down for some surgery. Long story short, we needed to get another wheel bearing pressed and didn't have the facilities to do so. Since she's going to be back in town this Friday, I loaned her my '86 to get home. I'm hoping to have the bearing pressed tomorrow and then get a couple other little things finished up.
In the meantime I'm driving Brad's S-10. Most of the roads are salt-free though, so I imagine this is the week the 16v and / or Dieter will come out of hibernation.

So, let me get this right, you traded your 8V for a 16V? Why does this not sound like such a bad deal to me???







And no salt? Nice, I have the ever loving mudhole now till all this snow actually thaws and dries up. My black daily and Denny's white daily are the same colour now. (But mine's all claybarred under the clay, unlike his







) I wimped out yesterday and finished up marking instead of wrenching. I went out and put away some tools and decided that it was just too mean out there. Damp North wind, ick.
And Happy St Pat's. I'm Irish when I'm driving my MkI








But here are sme token MkII shots:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_It's the ultimate driving-with-the-top-down machine!









Yeah, I'll be getting one soon too. Okay, mine will be about twenty years older and worth about the same as the wheels on that one.







There's no jealousy emoticon so I'll have to go for green beer...







(some people are so lucky.....) Beautiful car!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Goodmorning, It's Snowing!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Good Morning!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Good Morning,
Scirocco content: If I found a pot of gold...do you know what I do with it......????
I bet you would!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_SOMEBODY will surely find this image interesting...it's how MkI fits into MkIV.....with some creativity and an understanding family...









Hmm, and remember to paste in link to image










_Modified by punchbug at 2:17 PM 3-16-2008_


MK1 content does not seem to impress Mrs Boyko here.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

MK1 content does not seem to impress *MISS* Boyko here.









*Fixed* that for you


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
aaawww mikey dont be mad









Naw.... I never get mad.















@ Timob - I think I will still drive the VOOOSH to Cincy. I'm still undecided at this point. 
Thanks for all of the nice comments everyone. This has been a necessary career move that has been coming for awhile. I sell them, I believe in them, now I can represent them.... er, it.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Muahahahah! VOOOSH!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_ VOOOSH!









Maybe I should camp in that station wagon


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_SOMEBODY will surely find this image interesting...it's how MkI fits into MkIV.....with some creativity and an understanding family...









Hmm, and remember to paste in link to image










_Modified by punchbug at 2:17 PM 3-16-2008_

Tell her that I really appreciate her sharing space with that item.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brendan


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
So, let me get this right, you traded your 8V for a 16V? Why does this not sound like such a bad deal to me???


I felt SO bad taking Daun's car!!! I really didn't want to leave mine behind and I know how attached he is to his cars. I guess when you put it that way it doesn't seem like such a bad deal, I just would like mine back! Just when I was starting to get used to it, it's gone. Oh well, things will be better when she's back and it's only for a few days. 

Happy St Patrick's day to all your Irish out there, I'm not, not even close but







is always good








On that note, I now know how to open the hatch on the car so that means, more beer for Cincy!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

I wore green the whole last week - there's so many irish people around here - I'd get my ass kicked if I didn't.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I wore green the whole last week - there's so many irish people around here - I'd get my ass kicked if I didn't.
















Show 'em what you have.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I wore green the whole last week - there's so many irish people around here - I'd get my ass kicked if I didn't.
















they should not be messing with the timob.
my stance, as its time to go drinkin now ill get my green on this way:beer:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

right, london update: i dont think ill have pics up for a little while as the internet is stuggling to hold a connection for more thant 2-3 minutes. well see how the next hotel does.
went to the london eye, big ben, westminster abbey, london bridge, tower bridge and tower of london today...lots of walking, solid nap needed to be had, now its drinkin time


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

Damned tourists!








oh, wait!








I plan to take a trip to europe. One of those cheap-as-possible-how'd-you-do-it kind of trips.








If only I could drive my Scirocco to europe. There's a distinct lack of bridge.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Damned tourists!









oh, wait!








I plan to take a trip to europe. One of those cheap-as-possible-how'd-you-do-it kind of trips.








If only I could drive my Scirocco to europe. There's a distinct lack of bridge.









yeah, this citroen is killin me...it is aweful...its a sea of plastic and the intrument array is in the center of the car







...oh and the center of the steering wheel does not rotate, just the wheel itself


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
I felt SO bad taking Daun's car!!! I really didn't want to leave mine behind and I know how attached he is to his cars.

Update: The other bearing is pressed, the new rack boot is on, but I had to meet Wes with the '85 in Moraine this evening so had to cut my time short. I should have the front end back together tomorrow.

_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_On that note, I now know how to open the hatch on the car so that means, more beer for Cincy!

I'll look into that too, I don't think the little "hook" is travelling *quite* far enough, hence the extra nudge to open the hatch.
_Edit:_ I'll post an "ownage" image later.








_Edited edit:_ Owned a couple hours later.








Mmmm. Cincy.










_Modified by vwdaun at 10:14 PM 3-17-2008_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

WooHoo, got a new monitor at work, the thing is massive, 1660 X 1050 res. now I my job is a little easier.
Heading home now, probably stop off and pick up the exhaust studs I need.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

super off topic but I had to share


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

3 intake ports done, 1 more (and 4 exhaust) to go (DIY porting FTW)








Today I was talking with my dad about what needs to be done to the roccos and for some strange reason went to check when the registration for my daily... It turns out it ran out on Friday








Expect a restoration tread soon, because the car is getting completely striped.








Time to hit the shower (I can feel aluminium (spellled aluminium not aluminum







) and then hit the bed.
You have st. Patric day today, right? Happy drunk day to you


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

What are you doing at work? Working









_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i lost track of this thread about a hundred pages ago....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_ also got a mk1 diesel shift knob for it, with a 'e' 5th









Is that whay they're out of? I have one; it's what my 'rocc came with


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_HOLY MOTHER OF GOD! 

There is a huge Catholic church near me, that back in the 70's had an amazing amount of power in th ecommunity. It was called Holy Mother Of God.
Now people make MOG jokes, as in don't let the MOG's get ya


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Scirocco' came with "4+E" transmitions too


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_its slow in here without me
















I was out of town too


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_since this thread has gone into 'off topic' oblivion I figured I'd post some pics of my new car... 


Wow. Nice. Thought you were interested in a 1 series?
Gonna bring the bangle or the voosh to cincy?
(you still have the voosh, right??)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I was out of town too










Been busy working on the house before spring comes and the Sciroccos get out of storage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I've recently become addicted to powdercoating. My next PA meeting is this week.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I'm going to get myself into powdercoating this summer too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Your valve cover turned out great Timbo.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Well, I'm all caught up. 
Left the house about 11.30 on Saturday morning. Had practice all day; and a concert on Saturday night. We got a lousy review. Spent the night at a friends and then went and crashed at his families place at the beach. Ate too much, drank too little, and took a zillion beach pictures. Got home a while ago, and am now caught up.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Wow. Nice. Thought you were interested in a 1 series?
Gonna bring the bangle or the voosh to cincy?
(you still have the voosh, right??)

Thanks Greg








I'm a little undecided on what to bring in June. I do still have the VOOOSH which will be on tour for most of the gtgs and shows. 
I wanted a 1 series but then they came to the store and the lease program SuCkS soooo I took this little bastid cause it was cheeeep and loaded with premium pkg, sport pkg, xenons, and butt warmers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Maybe in 2 years when this is up I'll get a 135i


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

last Sunday.... recognize the road?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
yeah, this citroen is killin me...it is aweful...its a sea of plastic and the intrument array is in the center of the car







...oh and the center of the steering wheel does not rotate, just the wheel itself









Here is an old Citroën for ya.

















The chicks dig it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Non Ninja-edit ==> look at the exhaust, you could plug it with a grape.

















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 9:47 PM 3-17-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_last Sunday.... recognize the road?



Yup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_last Sunday.... recognize the road?


Miss that road.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

But I *love* the 2cv.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_










I _told_ Harold to put the car in the garage before that big windstorm we had last night, but did he listen?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_










or
_"Would you look what Harold came home with.... when I see that salesman I'm gonna punch him right in the nuts"_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
or
_"Would you look what Harold came home with.... when I see that salesman I'm gonna punch him right in the nuts"_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*









INGREDIENTS : 
Mistral: 20cl Whitbier - 2cl White Martini - 1cl Curaçao 

Sirocco: 20cl blond beer - 4cl Campari - 4cl Tomato Juice - 1cl Ginger Extract


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Damn, we're halfway down the page.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

MK1 content does not seem to impress Ms Boyko here.









Meh, she just got in from an overseas fight that was delayed 14 hours. That's pretty good really!


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Good morning!
Woke up early so I can finish taking the 82 GT apart (P.S. How do you remove the brake booster and pedal cluster?). Opened the window... snow evreywhere and it's raining...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (eurocco)*

Morning! Man I'm tired. I made huevos rancheros last night, from scratch! Yummy!
It's raining here too. That's a good thing (even though flooding is likely) as it washes the crap off the roads.








Oh yeah, finished up this little project last night:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3741350
Brendan


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Coffee time


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Is that whay they're out of? I have one; it's what my 'rocc came with









its super comfy, i love it....alot better than the plastic one mine came with, and better than the standard 16v leather wrapped one i bought from daun...the gear pattern spins when i shift


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

so, off to oxford today...still no pictures cuz the internet sucks....lots and lots of vws, but mostly polos and golfs, few of much else
saw 1 rado and one cabby, thats about it....no sciroccos


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_its super comfy, i love it....alot better than the plastic one mine came with, and better than the standard 16v leather wrapped one i bought from daun...the gear pattern spins when i shift









?!?!?!?!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_Woke up early so I can finish taking the 82 GT apart (P.S. How do you remove the brake booster and pedal cluster?) 

It's not fun, but doable. There are 4 nuts on the *back* side of the booster. Remove them and the booster comes off the bracket. Then you get access to the 3 nuts that hold the pedal bracket to the firewall.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Coffee time









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
?!?!?!?!


He's in England, talking about his shift knob.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_last Sunday.... recognize the road?











Whichever car you choose Mr Bee, as long as you come to Cincy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
It's not fun, but doable. There are 4 nuts on the *back* side of the booster. Remove them and the booster comes off the bracket. Then you get access to the 3 nuts that hold the pedal bracket to the firewall.

Tnx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Whichever car you choose Mr Bee, as long as you come to Cincy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I will be there dude.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

*attention power coat freaks* 
I have a G-60 cover can I dip in in tinner and get the flaky crappy paint off?
Then is power coating and crickle finishes similar? In proccess? I would like to crinckle an intake and that valve cover.....


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Goodmorning. It's Snowing again!
And slow as snot on the highways too.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Yeah. We used powder from eastwood.
Eastwood has a better google rank than Clint Eastwood. http://www.eastwoodco.com/
Powdercoating in crinkle and in gloss is exactly the same.
















We used sandblasting to get the valve covers clean. YMMV


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

What I did this weekend:








Had to take the Jetta; I have a roofrack/bike rack. (obviously not installed in these pics) but I was bringing a friends bike home from the beach.
However, I suspect there will be similiar pics later this year with the Scirocco in place of the Jetta.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

rad!
no such thing as "beach front property" in Missouri


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_rad!
no such thing as "beach front property" in Missouri









It was nice








On saturday we had 60* weather, sunny, beautiful. When I was at the beach it was cloudy, 40* and crazy windy








But these beach pics were only about 20 min north of Casa De Scirocco, near where H2O is held.
You gonna convince Anne to come out for that this year? We can arrange to pick her up at the airport


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_rad!
no such thing as "beach front property" in Missouri









I forget that you are in MO..... Ann is from Springfield


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

So what did it cost you for your valve cover? You can IM me if you preffer
_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Yeah. We used powder from eastwood.
Eastwood has a better google rank than Clint Eastwood. http://www.eastwoodco.com/
Powdercoating in crinkle and in gloss is exactly the same.








We used sandblasting to get the valve covers clean. YMMV


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Twas $50. It came with no breather.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

I need to hook up the old oven and start using my powder coat system, I've only had it for a year.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Over 2 hours without posts? Where is everybody? Brian? Anybody?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Over 2 hours without posts? Where is everybody? Brian? Anybody?

Went to the gym


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

work meetings are driving me crazy


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

A4 - MK1 picture. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Went to work and then the emergency room halfway through....F'ing kidneystone is really pissing me off.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Marc, did you happen to find a passenger side tail light?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Marc, did you happen to find a passenger side tail light?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I posted asking if anyone had a MkII passenger side tail light in decent shape, as in no cracks. And this is what I got back:

_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I'll look it up, I might have one. Remind me about it this week-end. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_I posted asking if anyone had a MkII passenger side tail light in decent shape, as in no cracks. And this is what I got back:










you have to forgive Marc he is canadian and he has been up to his neck in demo work and hardwood floors


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Went to work and then the emergency room halfway through....F'ing kidneystone is really pissing me off.

Ouch!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_I posted asking if anyone had a MkII passenger side tail light in decent shape, as in no cracks. And this is what I got back:










Been busy lately working on the house.








8V or 16V?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
you have to forgive Marc he is canadian and he has been up to his neck in demo work and hardwood floors


The floors are 100yo pine floors, and they stay.








I only demollished one wall. The other walls stay. I will just hang new drywall on top of the old plaster walls, and install new solid pine mouldings.
Sneak preview.










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 7:26 PM 3-18-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Over 2 hours without posts? Where is everybody? Brian? Anybody?

I'm pretty well not home at all Mondays, and one of my son's best friends passed away yesterday, so we've had company this evening. Wear your seat belts, will you?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

My condolecences to you, your son, and his friends family.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_My condolecences to you, your son, and his friends family.









x2


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Well, today, I saw that Vista SP1 was out. So I happily downloaded and installed it.
The computer rebooted several times, like it should have during installation, then it started up on some sort of error screen saying that critical files are missing.
Windows can't start. Last known good config no workie. Reboot into safemode no workie. Boot to CD and repair no workie.
Thanks, Microsoft.
I swapped hard drives, and installed vista on the 200gb 7200 rpm one. (old one was 160 5400rpm). Then I installed SP1 right away to see if it blew everything up again.
This time it worked fine.
So, now, I have Vista SP1, and I was suprised and very very happy to discover that Dell came out with new Video drivers for vista TODAY. What fate.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Great day (or night) for ducks here. My house might turn into a submarine overnight with all the pooling water everywhere. 










_Modified by wheeltowheel at 8:32 PM 3-18-2008_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Well, today, I saw that Vista SP1 was out. So I happily downloaded and installed it.
The computer rebooted several times, like it should have during installation, then it started up on some sort of error screen saying that critical files are missing.
Windows can't start. Last known good config no workie. Reboot into safemode no workie. Boot to CD and repair no workie.
Thanks, Microsoft.
I swapped hard drives, and installed vista on the 200gb 7200 rpm one. (old one was 160 5400rpm). Then I installed SP1 right away to see if it blew everything up again.
This time it worked fine.
So, now, I have Vista SP1, and I was suprised and very very happy to discover that Dell came out with new Video drivers for vista TODAY. What fate.

I haven't been pleased with how microsoft has been handling their dealings. My friend just sent his third 360 back in (you think they would learn how to solder their darn CPUs), and many of my buds are regretting vista because of the incomplatability issues.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

I bought Windows 98se when that came out.
I bought Windows ME when it came out, and I LIKED it - even though nobody else did.
I beta tested Windows Whistler, which became Windows XP, and bought it when it came out. XP was good.
I beta tested Windows Longhorn, that became Vista. Longhorn was ok, pretty much it was just a bunch of UI changes. Then it started getting weird and incompatible with stuff. Why did it need to? It's not a different architecture than XP. If it's an all new windows, then, fine. But this is crap.
WINDOWS ME WAS BETTER THAN THIS!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I bought Windows 98se when that came out.
I bought Windows ME when it came out, and I LIKED it - even though nobody else did.
I beta tested Windows Whistler, which became Windows XP, and bought it when it came out. XP was good.
I beta tested Windows Longhorn, that became Vista. Longhorn was ok, pretty much it was just a bunch of UI changes. Then it started getting weird and incompatible with stuff. Why did it need to? It's not a different architecture than XP. If it's an all new windows, then, fine. But this is crap.
WINDOWS ME WAS BETTER THAN THIS!









Fortunately, I will soon have Linux Ubuntu up and running on my ps3 with the whole "desktop" setup. Then, I can just emulate any OS I want, and compatibility will no longer be an issue


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

yknow... I think my right arm is longer than my left. I've been staring at them for 20 minutes now. Has that happened to anyone else?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*









Too much green beer, Mike?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_yknow... I think my right arm is longer than my left. I've been staring at them for 20 minutes now. Has that happened to anyone else? 

I'll go measure mines right away.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I'll go measure mines right away.









MAN! he has doen it again


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
MAN! he has doen it again


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Been busy lately working on the house.








8V or 16V?









Either actually, as I would like to sand them down at some point and the black has weathered off the driver's side anyway. So you can't be talked into ripping out the plaster and then drywalling instead of covering it up I suppose? Ever covered one up before?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Yeah. We used powder from eastwood.
Eastwood has a better google rank than Clint Eastwood. http://www.eastwoodco.com/
Powdercoating in crinkle and in gloss is exactly the same.








We used sandblasting to get the valve covers clean. YMMV

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I want to do mine now


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*








Still no Tranny
So does anyone have a cheap but mint 020 out of a MKIII


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Either actually, as I would like to sand them down at some point and the black has weathered off the driver's side anyway. So you can't be talked into ripping out the plaster and then drywalling instead of covering it up I suppose? Ever covered one up before?

I'll look it up tomorrow.
As far as plaster walls, and ceilings, are concerned, they are much better at stopping airborne sound propagation than just drywall, so this is why I keep them, and just hang new drywall on top of the old plaster walls, and ceiling. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







Still no Tranny

Do they keep pushing the date back for your operation?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Do they keep pushing the date back for your operation?









No the jerk that i let borrow it. . . is jerking me around still










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 10:30 PM 3-18-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Brian, we are on page 299 right now. 

I EXPECT 300 by morning.
That is all.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

So you borrowed your... AW WUT?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Who has an extra g-grind?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







Still no Tranny


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

And your telling me








Im pissed. . . First show I wanted to make was April 5


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Go kick his ass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Go kick his ass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Seriously, tell the dude that if you don't get your tranny back in one piece, there will be consequences. That way, you threaten him without coming out and making threats.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Seriously, tell the dude that if you don't get your tranny back in one piece, there will be consequences. That way, you threaten him without coming out and making threats.

been there done that


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ So does anyone have a cheap but mint 020 out of a MKIII

How about your Jetta?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
How about your Jetta?









Yeah then I can walk everywhere because I would then have no car


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Yeah then I can walk everywhere because I would then have no car


You'd have the Scirocco running then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Do we need to have a Timob intervention? A 'tech day' of sorts, where we go to the dudes house and reposess your transmission?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
You'd have the Scirocco running then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Yeah right. . . Im not going to depend on that


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_yknow... I think my right arm is longer than my left. I've been staring at them for 20 minutes now. Has that happened to anyone else? 

-OR-
Is your left arm shorter than the right?

My arms seem to be the same length, but my the ring finger on both hands is longer than the index finger.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Do we need to have a Timob intervention? A 'tech day' of sorts, where we go to the dudes house and reposess your transmission?


Aint going to happen. . . I will just waste more money on a stupid gear set...
Maybe my car will be ready for yeah Cincy 2080


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Do we need to have a Timob intervention? A 'tech day' of sorts, where we go to the dudes house and reposess your transmission?


'Cause I'd drive to CT for that.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Maybe my car will be ready for yeah Cincy 2080
















How about Cincy 2008?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Yeah right. . . Im not going to depend on that


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
'Cause I'd drive to CT for that.

Thanks


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_















How about Cincy 2008?









not holding my breathe


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
















You heard me right... not going to depend on my scirocco as a daily sorry


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

How about transit?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I have an FF with no 5th gear here...







(no 5th because I took it for my 4K)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*









Coming soon out of storage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

OooOOH ya got 300!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







Still no Tranny
So does anyone have a cheap but mint 020 out of a MKIII

http://cgi.ebay.com/88-SCIROCC...wItem


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I have an FF with no 5th gear here...







(no 5th because I took it for my 4K)

great tranny code. . . but a 5th gear is a must


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Over 2 hours without posts? Where is everybody? Brian? Anybody?

I was out in Wilmington all day working on Lynne's 16v. New wheel bearings in (front), new steering rack boots, installed a raintray (hers was missing, and with the weather we're getting right now, it's really needed), replaced the center console, investigated the driver's window not rolling up (it does now!) and fiddled with the sticky trunk latch.
Oh yeah, and stripped parts out of a couple junk doors and sand blasted a few parts prepping for powder coating.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

No close ratio... 
close ratio + turbo = sucks


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

YOU MAY BID ON THIS 16V 2Y TRANNY. I TOOK THIS OUT OF A 1988 VW SCIROCCO RED. LOL 
THIS IS A WORKING TRANNY NO CLICKING IN REVERSE. NO LUMPS IN THE CASEING 
LOLOL


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
http://cgi.ebay.com/88-SCIROCC...wItem


Neither cheap nor mint.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Went to work and then the emergency room halfway through....F'ing kidneystone is really pissing me off.

Ugh. I feel your pain - btdt. Really sucks, hopefully things pass quickly.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_and one of my son's best friends passed away yesterday, so we've had company this evening. Wear your seat belts, will you?









Yipes! Who was it??
Sorry to hear that Cathy. Give Adam my condolences as well.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

at least it's a tranny can just replace the gears


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_but my the ring finger on both hands is longer than the index finger.









That just means you're a man, Greg. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The longer your ring fingers are in relation to your index fingers, the more testosterone you have. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I've recently become addicted to powdercoating. My next PA meeting is this week.









Well, please sign me up for some powdercoating, please!
Just got back from Portland. Spent some time catching up. I'm still on West Coast time - it just turned midnight as far as I can tell.
Time for bed, y'all.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_yknow... I think my right arm is longer than my left. I've been staring at them for 20 minutes now. Has that happened to anyone else? 

Mike, whenever things start snapping out of place, you just swoop in and make it all right again.
How does you know to be doing that?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







Still no Tranny
So does anyone have a cheap but mint 020 out of a MKIII

No, BUT!!! I got a box-o-parts from GAP yesterday, so MAYBE I can get MY tranny rebuild going, finally!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Yipes! Who was it??
Sorry to hear that Cathy. Give Adam my condolences as well.

Kevin, I don't know if you met him or not, he was 23, pieces of the story just keep coming in, but sounds like three worn tires and a space saver, plus a curve, plus speed. He was ejected, but the car found him.







It's a sad story, nice kid, girlfriend's expecting. Adam's been best pals with him since grade one. (and to make it worse, his mom died only a few years back unexpectedly) Feels like a death in the family, we've known him so long.


_Modified by punchbug at 4:51 AM 3-19-2008_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Kevin, I don't know if you met him or not, he was 23, pieces of the story just keep coming in, but sounds like three worn tires and a space saver, plus a curve, plus speed. He was ejected, but the car found him.







It's a sad story, nice kid, girlfriend's expecting. Adam's been best pals with him since grade one. (and to make it worse, his mom died only a few years back unexpectedly) Feels like a death in the family, we've known him so long.

_Modified by punchbug at 4:51 AM 3-19-2008_

Cathy,
That is such bad news, I am sorry....I feel bad for the mum and the little one. Give your son a hug. My condolences
t.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Morning.
That's all I got for today.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Cathy, 
My condolences to you all


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Morning.
That's all I got for today.

I hear ya. West Coast time on the East Coast has got me all screwed up.
Got some new coffee today, though.








Mmmmm, mmmm. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

OMG the rain will never stop now. The back alley where I live had about 6-8 inches of water in it. Our sump pump in the basement was kicking on about every 45 seconds.







Forcast for this week: Today: Rain. Tomrrow: Rain. Friday: Snow.








The main river that runs through Mt. Vernon is about 5 feet away from the top of the bank, if we get as much rain as they think we are going to get, we might be F'ed!
Brendan


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

I could simply have mine pulled apart. . . all that is bad is the main bearing... but the ratio suck with my car. . . 4.5k at 83mph...
I want my mkiIII gear set back and I would be happy...
so im still searching...
cheaper long ratio tranny wanted...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Don't you have a salvage yard around there? My yards always have a ton of mk3s


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*









Good morning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Well I haven't said much on here lately, but good morning. 
A good friend from college asked me to be the cinematographer for a short film he's shooting. Of course the last day of shooting is May 30th.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Tell him ya gotta roll out early. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Shoot a road movie. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_OMG the rain will never stop now. The back alley where I live had about 6-8 inches of water in it. Our sump pump in the basement was kicking on about every 45 seconds.







Forcast for this week: Today: Rain. Tomrrow: Rain. Friday: Snow.








The main river that runs through Mt. Vernon is about 5 feet away from the top of the bank, if we get as much rain as they think we are going to get, we might be F'ed!
Brendan

80% of the basements in Dayton have water in them. Mine is evidently in the other 20%


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

As resident wheel whore of the Scirocco forum, I present these to you for my consideration 
















No, I haven't bought them.....
but wouldn't they look sexxay on a mars orange car?
*sigh*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

doitnow, doitnow, doitnow, doit...................................didja get em yet?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

No, not yet...
they're bigger wheels than I would want to run. 16*8, 16*9. would require 5 lug adaptors, bah.
Although it occurs to me that MTL-Marc has similiar wheels he's not fond of..... I wonder if they're two piece? could the barrels be powdercoated red?
*hhmm*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

DOWN, GREG!! DOWN!!!















No crazy wheels for you!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Shoot a road movie. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Actually, it's a 12-page short film about a tree and grows cute girls wearing summer dresses.








Right now I'm trying to convince him to move everything one day earlier, otherwise I'm going to have to hand my directoral duties to someone else on the Friday/arrive in Ohio very late and very tired.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_No, not yet...
they're bigger wheels than I would want to run. 16*8, 16*9. would require 5 lug adaptors, bah.
Although it occurs to me that MTL-Marc has similiar wheels he's not fond of..... I wonder if they're two piece? could the barrels be powdercoated red?
*hhmm*


They are three pieces I think.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Actually, it's a 12-page short film about a tree and grows cute girls wearing *short* summer dresses.










We could get something like this setup at Cincy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_As resident wheel whore of the Scirocco forum, I present these to you for my consideration 
















No, I haven't bought them.....
but wouldn't they look sexxay on a mars orange car?
*sigh*

I'd love to get me some red wheels for my motorcycle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_As resident wheel whore of the Scirocco forum, I present these to you for my consideration 
















No, I haven't bought them.....
but wouldn't they look sexxay on a mars orange car?
*sigh*


greg please let me do it lol...
those are sweet OMFG sick...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*









Now you HAVE to get them, Greg!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_








Now you HAVE to get them, Greg!









Fourth post in a row with the same wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_








Now you HAVE to get them, Greg!









Make it five. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_








Now you HAVE to get them, Greg! *FOR BRIAN *


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Alright, this is getting crazy now.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_








Now you HAVE to get them, Greg!









a little late, I know. BWTF


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

You guys are such sheep. Be original!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Fine.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*









what is this thread about again?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_








what is this thread about again? 









Why, RIMZ of course!








Oh, I mean Sciroccos...








and rims...








and CINCY!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Raul called me over today. 
He made me a cheesesteak, with peppers. Raul makes them out of Filet Mignon. Muahahahahah!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Raul called me over today. 
He made me a cheesesteak, with peppers. Raul makes them out of Filet Mignon. Muahahahahah!

You........dirty..........._BASTARD!_








Joe is just jealous.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

And now for a brief weather update: 
It's snowing?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

I do not care for your green & silver wheels, Joe.








I know how you love playing with the positive/negative image









_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_You guys are such sheep. Be original!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Sweet Moses on a stick. What have you done Timbo!









_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Fine.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

See, these would be perfect. Better size, and IMHO a better wheel. I like how the centercap covers the lug bolts.
And it'd be really easy to powdercoat just the rims of a 3 piece wheel









_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

They are three pieces I think.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

one step closer to Cincy:

























spacers came in tonight


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

Ok, I officially hate you.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Morio, what size tires?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

You should really give me your RA's. You know, since you're not using them......








Looking very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_80% of the basements in Dayton have water in them. Mine is evidently in the other 20%









I can't say mine is completely dry, but there's not enough water to do more than make the floor damp in a few places.
Now if the levy for the Great Miami were to spring a leak.... then I'd be in trouble. I've seen pics of a flood in the years before it was built, and the entire neighborhood was under water.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Morio, what size tires?

195-45-15


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I can't say mine is completely dry, but there's not enough water to do more than make the floor damp in a few places.
Now if the levy for the Great Miami were to spring a leak.... then I'd be in trouble. I've seen pics of a flood in the years before it was built, and the entire neighborhood was under water.

ooh,







I didn't know there was a chance of the levy breaking We are all in for it if that goes...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Man, there was a year in JR. High when Led Zeppelins song (levee song?) was my theme song.
_If it keeps on rainin' the Levee's gonna break..._
Awesome driving drums,harmonica, etc etc


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

That is a great song. I'm surprised you like it, since it was made with real instruments.















I actually started to get a little into IDM lately. Hooray for eclecticism. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*

Looks awesome, Morio!!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_That is a great song. 

x2 I might download it... and pay for it too


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
ooh,







I didn't know there was a chance of the levy breaking We are all in for it if that goes...

Well there's always a chance. But I'm not overly concerned.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_That is a great song. I'm surprised you like it, since it was made with real instruments.
































Dude... you don't even _know_ me.
I'm a music whore. I worked for Borders for 5 years.
I have close to 3k CD's. A little bit of everything.
Well, not strictly true. Practically no country, and nothing I consider crap. But then again, it's just my opinion.
I suspect you have my musical tastes pigeonholed based on what I have at Scirocco gtg's. That's usually the same sort of ish, cause it goes well with Sciroccos








Plus, I think I'd get weird looks if I started talking about how much fun it was to sing 3 hours of Bach


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well there's always a chance. But I'm not overly concerned.

Because you have that Zodiac up on the roof, right? LOL. Maybe you need a boat to go where the Jag was!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Plus, I think I'd get weird looks if I started talking about how much fun it was to sing 3 hours of Bach









Maybe, but I'd probably find that fun, too.
(<----used to sing in the church choir)
Also, since you are such a music whore, you should check out this music forum that I frequent: http://musicgourmets.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 10:37 PM 3-19-2008_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_















Dude... you don't even _know_ me.
I'm a music whore. I worked for Borders for 5 years.
I have close to 3k CD's. A little bit of everything.
I suspect you have my musical tastes pigeonholed based on what I have at Scirocco gtg's. That's usually the same sort of ish, cause it goes well with Sciroccos









3k cds? that is pretty darn beastly, but who is to say what kinda music goes with sciroccos. I think each scirocco has a different taste of music


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

I only have about 200 cd's, but that will grow pretty rapidly, since I've only recently started getting more into music than I've ever been.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_















Dude... you don't even _know_ me.
I'm a music whore. 

I dunno, how many things can one person be the whore of?







Just keeping the wheels all sorted out must be taxing!!








Oh dear, don't remember if I posted these ones yet, somebody go through the 300 pages and check wouldja?









 




_Modified by punchbug at 3:26 AM 3-20-2008_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Also, since you are such a music whore, you should check out this music forum that I frequent: http://musicgourmets.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



this is a cool forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_edit:_ arg. my second miss by 1 for ownge










_Modified by wheeltowheel at 10:40 PM 3-19-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

It's an ishtload of CD's
I was in the process of scanning them all into my computer (so I could pack them up and get them out of my room) and my cd drive failed. I'm planning to buy a new computer soon to get that project back on track.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I'll help you! I have a system - my new computer is REALLY fast at ripping CDs.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

how would they get from your computer to mine?


----------



## StockTDI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*

She's slammed and ready to roll! Nice work Morio! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*








Hey! Scirocco pictures! Click on the links!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I kind of rememeber having a car that looked just like that one. It's been a long winter. I need to drive one.












_Modified by punchbug at 3:43 AM 3-20-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Hey Cholland, watch out for the cows on QEW this morning eh? (Canadia is such a wild place







For those not aware, QEW is a major artery in Toronto and surrounding area, not a cow path)
LOL, the TV announcer just said that traffic is not Moooooving at all out there


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_It's an ishtload of CD's
I was in the process of scanning them all into my computer (so I could pack them up and get them out of my room) and my cd drive failed. I'm planning to buy a new computer soon to get that project back on track.

I'm workin on it. I could have done the quote 245 times if I had access to my boss's vendor databases.








Brendan


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Morio - wheels and car are looking nicey nice...
G-rocco - get those wheel and give them to me








Good morning everyone else!
(Transimission search in progress)


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
I'm workin on it. I could have done the quote 245 times if I had access to my boss's vendor databases.








Brendan

No worries at all.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

My coffee has been good







Oh and remember there is camping


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Goodmorning, Nothing to report, other than I finally have the old exhaust studs out, without breaking any, and have the new studs ready to install.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning, Nothing to report, other than I finally have the old exhaust studs out, without breaking any, and have the new studs ready to install.

All I can report is that I may just untarp Rodolfo this weekend.....get the brakes bleed and drive a bit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

drove the old girl in to work today....... lets just say she drove wonderful!!! I think the new shoes gave her some confidence


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*

3 hours without a post


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Hey Cholland, watch out for the cows on QEW this morning eh? (Canadia is such a wild place







For those not aware, QEW is a major artery in Toronto and surrounding area, not a cow path)
LOL, the TV announcer just said that traffic is not Moooooving at all out there









Cows on the highway - another reason why Mississauga sucks







Luckily I live and work on the other side of the city; my Pa got royally screwed by it though...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
?!?!?!?!

from pages ago, but, daun the shift knob you sent to me along with the rain trim for the roof, the shift pattern spins when i shift, so it annoyed me because i would set it up to be all correct, then it would change possition


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

so, still in england, 1st internet in a few days...gonna work on catching up on the madness in this thread
camera got dropped by my sister on day 2, so i have been taking little to no pictures so far...photobucket is being stupid now, so cant upload mine....might have to wait till i get back to school http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_My condolecences to you, your son, and his friends family.









sorry to hear that cathy







incase you already havent


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_...photobucket is being stupid now, so cant upload mine....might have to wait till i get back to school http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

Picasa FTW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I hate photobucket. Especially when reading forums where everyone uses photobucket.... You sit there and wait for the photobucket pics to come up like 10 minutes after everything else.








Brendan


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I'll go measure mines right away.









taken out of context....wow
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on quoting in the initial reponse


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Go kick his ass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

seconded http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
'Cause I'd drive to CT for that.

as would i....im always down for a good warranted asskicking


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
That just means you're a man, Greg. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The longer your ring fingers are in relation to your index fingers, the more testosterone you have. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

awesome....im not even gonna ask why you know that chris


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_As resident wheel whore of the Scirocco forum, I present these to you for my consideration 
















No, I haven't bought them.....
but wouldn't they look sexxay on a mars orange car?
*sigh*

greg, do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Raul called me over today. 
He made me a cheesesteak, with peppers. Raul makes them out of Filet Mignon. Muahahahahah!

sound delicious


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_one step closer to Cincy:

























spacers came in tonight










awesome man....just awesome


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Morio - wheels and car are looking nicey nice...
G-rocco - get those wheel and give them to me








Good morning everyone else!
(Transimission search in progress)

good luck brian http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on getting greg to buy and give up the wheels
oh and the tranny search.... internet classifieds can be tracked by the feds, just be savvy


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

caught up...uploading pictures now...need to do a few rounds....willpost when some are done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_See, these would be perfect. Better size, and IMHO a better wheel. I like how the centercap covers the lug bolts.
And it'd be really easy to powdercoat just the rims of a 3 piece wheel










Waiting for a quote for four of these plus tires from the tirerack. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
They kind of have some similarities with your actual wheels.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_so, still in england, 1st internet in a few days...

So, did you get drunk on English beer so far?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
oh and the tranny search.... internet classifieds can be tracked by the feds, just be savvy









Smuggling transmissions across the country?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
So, did you get drunk on English beer so far?
















a bit...some cider has been had as well, but also some strawberry beer[fruli]...girly but delicious


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
awesome....im not even gonna ask why you know that chris









Didn't you go to school, Fraser? Or do you only learn interesting stuff like that in public school.








Owned bitches!!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_girly but delicious 

I think that says it all.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
a bit...some cider has been had as well, but also some strawberry beer[fruli]...*girly* but delicious 

It's ok. You are allowed to have more than one personnality.
Beer connaisseur Marc G., served me this apple beer. Best tasting beer I ever had. I wish I could find some in North-America.








http://www.geo.uw.edu.pl/GALER...2.htm


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Smuggling transmissions across the country?









As long as he doesn't cross state lines with the tranny, he'll be fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

i apologize now for the pictures.
here goes:
had to be done
























VAG content








london eye

























this is about where my camera smashed and i dont have a SD card slot for my other camera's pictures....also im not trying to weigh down the thread with too many pictures...ill make a 'i visited london, looki looki' thread when i get all my pictures sorted out and home to get them from all the diff cameras


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Fraser. Please mind your head. That is all.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Fraser. Please mind your head. That is all.

i have a shot of a mind your head sign....only thing is since my sister dropped my camera lense down, witht he lense extended managing to not only scuff the lense face, but also break the mechanism, my pictures are scattered over 3 cameras...all with different memory systems, and all not able to be uploaded onto my laptop


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

That sucks. Mind your head was all over the first picture you posted. 
I can't wait to get my new camera. Should be coming next week.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_That sucks. Mind your head was all over the first picture you posted. 
I can't wait to get my new camera. Should be coming next week.

i need a new camera now....added to the list
car parts
new comp
new camera








edit for being stupid










_Modified by frd206 at 6:40 PM 3-20-2008_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i need a new camera now....added to the list
car parts
new comp
new computer









Umm camera's


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Umm camera's









thanks, edited....yay stupididty
6 hours in a citroen mini van takes it out of ya


----------



## rooster1965 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

If this a caravan to Cincy, count me in. I'll be coming up from Dahlonega, Ga. My e-mail address is this: [email protected] See you in May!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

which camera did you shoot that with.. it was a NIKON


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_which camera did you shoot that with.. it was a NIKON

i shot that with a sony 7.1 megapixel job circa 2004








nikon might be on my list of possible contenders now though


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Sorry the photo name looked similar to the Nikon Name


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

oh yeah, vw update.
a1's seen: ZERO this is garbage
a few mk2 golfs
lots of mk3's...plent of golf variants, which i love...no ventos
mk4's...mostly golfs, some variants, only 3 boras
plenty of mk5s, but only 2 have been jettas


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Nobody loves sedans like us Americans. It's all hatchbacks over there.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Nobody loves sedans like us Americans. It's all hatchbacks over there.

no kiddin...in just annoyed at no a1's


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

No flandy sightings?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_No *new page yet?*









Fixed that.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Fraser. Please mind your head. That is all.

_"Mind the gap, please."_
Is that British lass talking about *G*erman *A*uto *P*arts?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_oh yeah, vw update.
a1's seen: ZERO this is garbage
a few mk2 golfs
lots of mk3's...plent of golf variants, which i love...no ventos
mk4's...mostly golfs, some variants, only 3 boras
plenty of mk5s, but only 2 have been jettas

There was a Mk3 Variant for sale right here in PA. Trouble was the fact that it was registered by a member of the US Military under some exempt but very _non-transferable_ title.
The bugger was the fact that it was a TDI, too! Still want it.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Fixed that.

Still 12 posts to go.
Oops, 11.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
_"Mind the gap, please."_
Is that British lass talking about *G*erman *A*uto *P*arts?









Nah, probably just that store at the mall.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Still 12 posts to go.


Going somewhere?










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 8:59 PM 3-20-2008_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Nah, probably just that store at the mall.

In that case, I prefer the former.


----------



## StockTDI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_










Dr Who's time machine....eh


----------



## StockTDI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_drove the old girl in to work today....... lets just say she drove wonderful!!! I think the new shoes gave her some confidence
















Good to hear man! She's looking good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_oh yeah, vw update.
a1's seen: ZERO this is garbage
a few mk2 golfs
lots of mk3's...plent of golf variants, which i love...no ventos
mk4's...mostly golfs, some variants, only 3 boras
plenty of mk5s, but only 2 have been jettas

there are Sciroccos there in UK, but not to many in London itself








... these cars are in London and belong to *SeanF* a vortex member


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

SeanF had a lot of great info for fitting my D90s.
Which are still sadly in my basement.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I kind of rememeber having a car that looked just like that one. It's been a long winter. I need to drive one.

Well if you end up coming back down for another downpipe, I'll toss you the keys to Dieter for a bit. If the weather is good this weekend I'll probably wake him from winter slumber.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_from pages ago, but, daun the shift knob you sent to me along with the rain trim for the roof, the shift pattern spins when i shift, so it annoyed me because i would set it up to be all correct, then it would change possition









LOL!!! A little glue outta take care of that.
Or would you just like a refund?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I think that it is my turn


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
a bit...some cider has been had as well, but also some strawberry beer[fruli]...girly but delicious 

What's wrong with girly? Give me a girly drink any day over beer.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Crap here is a picture 








Better than ebay snipping *OWNED*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_I think that it is my turn


It was. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
LOL!!! A little glue outta take care of that.
Or would you just like a refund?

dont worry about it...ill eventually fix it....plus the price i paid for the rain trim was like getting the knob for free in my book


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
there are Sciroccos there in UK, but not to many in London itself








... these cars are in London and belong to *SeanF* a vortex member


yeah, thing is, i havent been in london since monday....havent seen any in my travels over to wales or now all the way back across the island to canterbury


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
_"Mind the gap, please."_
Is that British lass talking about *G*erman *A*uto *P*arts?









Likely not. But this Canadian lass is! Lookee these goodies!!!! Wheeeeee!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









And Merry Easter weekend, here's the view from the Bug's back window. Yeah, nice warm wrenching weather...












_Modified by punchbug at 6:23 AM 3-21-2008_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_



Nice! So are you bringing that load of goodies up for assembly, Carrots has a hankering for some gearbox bits!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Nice! So are you bringing that load of goodies up for assembly, Carrots has a hankering for some gearbox bits!!!









Yeah, sure, all my new parts are yours now, is that how it is?







(rental of shed space I suppose...) I thought that DP would be enough, guess not....







The diff is MINE!!!! Muahahaha......


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Goodmorning, I have the day off, but it's snowing.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Morning. I am full of coffee and eggs








Think today looks like a great day to drive the Scirocco. Gotta go to the bike shop, I'm missing parts for the rack on the Jetta.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Yeah, sure, all my new parts are yours now, is that how it is?







(rental of shed space I suppose...) I thought that DP would be enough, guess not....







The diff is MINE!!!! Muahahaha......

It's the midwestern version of manifest destiny, yeah, that's what it is...
Seriously though, it looks like in another 4-6 weeks the snow and ice and salt will be gone so we'd better get these two Roc's mobile eh???


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
What's wrong with girly? Give me a girly drink any day over beer.









I respectfully disagree. I love beer, especially smaller breweries. We've got some great examples in and around Philly (Philadelphia Brewing Co, Yards, Victory, Sly Fox just to name a few). There are many in the Portland area, too! Amnesia Brewing, Rock Bottom, Bridgetown, etc. Good stuff, beer.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

My new car is being delivered today.... woooooters! i have transportation again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Sweet sh*t Rob... 
Morning everyone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread 
» Topic Participation
10618 posts exist in this topic.
Contributors are ranked most active first. » Close Window
User Posts 
frd206 1322 
Mtl-Marc 1094 
G-rocco 865 
Chris16vRocco 746 
timbo2132 663 
mr lee 596 
punchbug 543 
16VScirrocco88 496 
bigtavo 437 
*85roccoZ400 423 * 10th and still going


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_



I like that picture


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*








its dead in here today. . .


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_My new car is being delivered today.... woooooters! i have transportation again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

woot woot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







its dead in here today. . . 








Maybee...


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

click this link and then scroll a little more than halfway down...







We're famous! Sort of...


_Modified by smithma7 at 12:59 PM 3-21-2008_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

No it was. . . Im really bored. . . I have the day off and everyone is working around me. . .
If I had a tranny I would be working on my car


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_click this link and then scroll a little more than halfway down...







We're famous! Sort of...

_Modified by smithma7 at 12:59 PM 3-21-2008_


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I think I found my new set of rims


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I think I found my new set of rims


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

no need to use any bearing grease with those wheels, they self lubricate


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_no need to use any bearing grease with those wheels, they self lubricate 









Dirty plan old dirty


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I think I found my new set of rims 









Balls!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_My new car is being delivered today.... woooooters! i have transportation again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

awesome tastic.....the mk4?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_no need to use any bearing grease with those wheels, they self lubricate 









giggle


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

leaving england tommorrow, cant wait to get back to the states.
hopefully ill get my pictures up, and some driving of the rocc done....its prob gonna be rccin a silver hatch for a bit though


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
awesome tastic.....the mk4?

yessir... fat kid


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
giggle









Someone needs to go take a can of white lithium spray grease and defile those wheels


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Gross.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_No it was. . . Im really bored. . . I have the day off and everyone is working around me. . .
If I had a tranny I would be working on my car

















Sorry, I've been out picking up the stuff to finish building my work bench.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

for my 356th post








My dad used to have a grey cabriolet with the super90 engine.








_edit: I just realized this is a speedster so it's not exactly what most look like_










_Modified by wheeltowheel at 4:05 PM 3-21-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_If I had a tranny I would be working on my car

















If I had my car, I would be working on my tranny.









oh snap, again


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

arg. 
1 post away FOR THE *THIRD* TIME


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









Yeah I get to look at my car everyday. . . with no tranny in it


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

No page pwnage, I say, Meh!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

someone should delete a post from page 1 so Marc loses all his owns.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_








Yeah I get to look at my car everyday. . . with no tranny in it









I hear ya, I have the tranny, and no car yet...








There is still three feet of snow in the back alley to melt before I can get to my car.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_someone should delete a post from page 1 so Marc loses all his owns.








does it really matter know... does it


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Yeah well I am suppose to be rocking the first show I want to go to two weekends from this one


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_someone should delete a post from page 1 so Marc loses all his owns.

I love you too mike.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I hear ya, I have the tranny, and no car yet...








There is still three feet of snow in the back alley to melt before I can get to my car.









When do you get to take posession of the garage?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

So you know those *OMFG SICK WHEELS* Sold


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_So you know those *OMFG SICK WHEELS* Sold

To you?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
When do you get to take posession of the garage?


May 2008. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I like that picture









I figured you would, since I took it with a NIKON. Yeah, right














(Canon XTi for the record)
I'd like it better if I could stop sliding around on ice when I walk anywhere, like the little invisible pools of "oooops!" on my garage floor, for example, they could liquify any time soon.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Didn't we have the Nikon vs Canon debate a few pages ago?















Anyways, yes it is a nice picture, but at this point, I pretty much had it with snow and ice.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
It's the midwestern version of manifest destiny, yeah, that's what it is...
Seriously though, it looks like in another 4-6 weeks the snow and ice and salt will be gone so we'd better get these two Roc's mobile eh???

So, why did you tear yours apart? It would have been okay with some duct tape on those boost leaks








So today was about going to the visitation (funeral's tomorrow), and before that I dropped off my tranny bits at the neighbour's place for the reconstruction. So when I came home, this was at my garage door:


That's a nice mess, eh? He works FAST! (the gearset is going into this puppy, or that's the theory):

Cozied up to this lil' fella







:

So, as to the Marc/Spinney tranny vs car dealio, if I had my car *AND*my tranny, I could drive at some point. There are a few other minor barriers in that process, but why obsess on the details?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Well, I just spent about four hours underneath my Scirocco.
After I installed my engine last summer I've been having the issue of my manifold-downpipe studs or bolts loosening making an exhaust leak.
So today I pulled all the studs and nuts, replaced the gasket (globs of high-heat gasket sealer) and all the studs and nuts (globs of high-heat loctite). *Hopefully* I have more luck now.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

So, how does that affect the 'things currently broken' tally in your signature - does it bring it down one?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_So, how does that affect the 'things currently broken' tally in your signature - does it bring it down one?

Thanks for reminder








Hopefully everything stays put so it stays there.
After rust repair on the rear arches and a new windshield, I'll have to think of some smaller things to get the number back up.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_No it was. . . Im really bored. . . I have the day off and everyone is working around me. . .
If I had a tranny I would be working on my car
















Tranny in CT


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
To you?

Nope. . . 
_PS. The offest would have never worked_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I figured you would, since I took it with a NIKON. Yeah, right














(Canon XTi for the record)
I'd like it better if I could stop sliding around on ice when I walk anywhere, like the little invisible pools of "oooops!" on my garage floor, for example, they could liquify any time soon.

Either way it really a cool picture










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 7:01 PM 3-21-2008_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Didn't we have the Nikon vs Canon debate a few pages ago?

















Yeah we did. . . I think when I said I wanted a Nikon. . .


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
That's a nice mess, eh? He works FAST! (the gearset is going into this puppy, or that's the theory):

So, as to the Marc/Spinney tranny vs car dealio, if I had my car *AND*my tranny, I could drive at some point. There are a few other minor barriers in that process, but why obsess on the details?

















please make my tranny look like that


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
Tranny in CT

AGB is the tranny I have. . . I'll repeat short ratio tranny + Turbo = *The suck*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

But I do thank you for keeping an eye out








*(Tranny Code that will work)*
AMC, DFQ, CHE, ATH, DFP, CHD


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







please make my tranny look like that









It just took me a weekend and 1500 miles of driving. And of course now I get to dig through the tub and pick out the greasy, rusty crappy parts that go on the outside of that pretty case, they need to be spiffed up, but will just get paint on them. And they will look really really bad no doubt.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Well I love the way it looks


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_But I do thank you for keeping an eye out








*(Tranny Code that will work)*
AMC, DFQ, CHE, ATH, DFP, CHD


CHE in CT


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
CHE in CT

DFQ in VA
I can facilitate pick up and delivery


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
DFQ in VA
I can facilitate pick up and delivery


"DFQ trans with custom gearing and the differential welded."


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
DFQ in VA
I can facilitate pick up and delivery

Really ( I am talking to Daun about an FF tranny... )
Would you really?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Not feeling the welded diff... but who cares because I have my LSD


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
So, why did you tear yours apart? It would have been okay with some duct tape on those boost leaks










Hell, I haven't even got near the boost leaks yet. Although I DID get the wastegate of the turbo... the VERY STUCK wastegate that may as well have been welded shut.... If I can get that taken care of it might be easier to keep the boost leaks under control...!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

well I Can pick up and we can meet in NJ or somewhere around there


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

I sent the guy an IM see what happens. . . me an daun are working out something also. . . So I am going to go with that for now. . .
*OWNED*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_... but who cares because I have my LSD








Taken out of context, it would freak some people out.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*








Who says I wasn't talking out of context


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_well I Can pick up and we can meet in NJ or somewhere around there 

it's about an hour and a half away from me so easy trip


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
it's about an hour and a half away from me so easy trip

Okay man.. As of now me a Daun have got something worked out. . . Yay maybe I will have a tranny in a week or so


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

k


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

But I will keep you posted on the subject on hand


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Well I love the way it looks










Thanks! It'll need to grunge up a bit to match the rest of the bay though. And it'll be hard to see when I'm driving.







I'm getting antsy, must be spring or something. I want it ON.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_









Nice picture. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_But I will keep you posted on the subject on hand









Lets get these Sciroccos on the road. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I wish I took that lol..


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Hell, I haven't even got near the boost leaks yet. Although I DID get the wastegate of the turbo... the VERY STUCK wastegate that may as well have been welded shut.... If I can get that taken care of it might be easier to keep the boost leaks under control...!


And to think, last time I was there, welding the wastegate was a good thing. But welded (essentially) shut wouldn't be. Confirms what you figured anyway. Get my downpipe out of there yet?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I think it should be that my postcount goes up every time you post, cause I'm sigged!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

And I think I got my film shoot moved ahead a day, or at least moved far enough ahead we'll be done early Friday morning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_And I think I got my film shoot moved ahead a day, or at least moved far enough ahead we'll be done early Friday morning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Early, very early, friday morning you had better be on the road if you want to make it to Cincy by 5pm.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Early, very early, friday morning you had better be on the road if you want to make it to Cincy by 5pm.









Welland, Ontario, Canada to Wilmington, Ohio:
670km: about 6 hours and 49 minutes
17h00 - 06h49 = 09h11
Normal shoot day starts at... 6am? Well be fine. I *am* a camera and lighting department miracle worker


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Since y'all have been talking about trannys lately, I'd like your opinions on whether it would be worth picking up a O2A from a G60 Corrado.
Oh yeah and I have my bench top screwed together, need to let the adhesive dry until tomorrow then I can mount it on the legs and start putting the edging on.


_Modified by tmechanic at 10:21 AM 3-22-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Welland, Ontario, Canada to Wilmington, Ohio:
670km: about 6 hours and 49 minutes
17h00 - 06h49 = 09h11
Normal shoot day starts at... 6am? Well be fine. I *am* a camera and lighting department miracle worker

















The only unknown in that is the border, which should be fine. See ya there eh? You going with Mark F, since you're starting in Welland, or is your shoot in Welland? And any chance of movie set lighting for a Scirocco photo shoot?


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

How's the coffee eh? Anybody get a head start on the day's wrenching? Not me - although there's a good bed of coals in the shop furnace from yesterday, it's a chilly -12C out there this morning. Where's that confounded groundhog again, I want to have a word with him...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_ Where's that confounded groundhog again, I want to have a word with him...

A word...and a nice ride towards the barn wall in a Westmoreland Rabbit maybe?? No wrenching for me, trying to stay non-greasy for a few hours or so.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_How's the coffee eh? Anybody get a head start on the day's wrenching? Not me - although there's a good bed of coals in the shop furnace from yesterday, it's a chilly -12C out there this morning. Where's that confounded groundhog again, I want to have a word with him...

Morning...chilly out indeed *brrr*
Planning on working on my Scirocco this afternoon


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
A word...and a nice ride towards the barn wall in a Westmoreland Rabbit maybe?? No wrenching for me, trying to stay non-greasy for a few hours or so.

Only so long as he's got his seatbelt REAL TIGHT so he can't get away before he's squished like a bug (or a westmoreland rabbit.)
I guess I'd better go plug the tractor in in case he shows up.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Time to go to work.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_









Time to go to work.

I *am* at work, it's the only time I have to post on the vortex these days








I have like a week to catch up on...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_









Time to go to work.

A penny racer!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
A penny racer!

















*SWEET!!!!!*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Good Morning Folks!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Good Morning Folks!


Morning! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Looks like the Winds have died down, and maybe today will be a warmer spring like day


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_









Time to go to work.

That is cool timbo...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Looks like the Winds have died down, and maybe today will be a warmer spring like day










A good day to go reposess your transmission!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Looks like the Winds have died down, and maybe today will be a warmer spring like day










The winds have calmed down just a little up here, it looks gorgeous outside but it's below freezing


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
A good day to go reposess your transmission!

Yeah it would be. . . but still very cold


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Goodmorning, it's chilly here too, and apparently the "rain, snow mix" that was supposed to end today is now going to continue through Mon.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

And being bored owns all


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
The only unknown in that is the border, which should be fine. 

I've actually never had a lineup of more than about ten cars anytime I've gone to the US. 

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
You going with Mark F, since you're starting in Welland, or is your shoot in Welland?

The shoots in Welland, none of my friends from College were smart enough to move away from that town after we graduated








Actually I really do have to go back to Toronto before I leave either way, to pick up my friend and possibly my Scirocco (hopefully going to rent a free-candy Van for the shoot)

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Any chance of movie set lighting for a Scirocco photo shoot?









If you want to pay the rental fees on some 1200 watt HMIs





























Third time owning!










_Modified by cholland_ at 12:31 PM 3-22-2008_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_And being bored owns all









I hear ya








The economy is dead, no matter what Mr Bush says!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Everything is dead. . .


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Everything is dead. . . 


Totally and it doesn't help I make a living selling things since nobody has the money to buy anything


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Oil prices, food prices, the New Great Depression, wordwide famine in developed countries. War with China and India.
Welcome to the 21st century!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Oil prices, food prices, the New Great Depression, wordwide famine in developed countries. War with China and India.
Welcome to the 21st century!









You always hear people complain about the oil prices but I've noticed the food prices in general have gone up a lot more in comparison








Diesel is now cheaper in Ireland than Maine







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Thank you federal reserve...


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

but eating is so much more gratifying then spending money on gas...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

So - I picked up Raulito's new 2.0L 9a block last night. Special thanks to Matt for helping strip it down.
We put the block in the back of my car for the trip home. It is wrapped in plastic, but has holes in it.
So, the drive home is fine.
Now I'm at just cruises. I went out to Radio Schlock to get some stuff, and I forgot about the engine. 
A car cut me off, so I slammed on my brakes without thinking.
Well, I got a but of a suprise. The engine flew forward, I have no back seat - it hit me right in the back, and showered me in old oil and nasty coolant.







Wheeeeeeee!
So, of course, when I accelrated again to make the turn into the parking lot, the engine rolled right back where it came from and hit the rear panel.








Twin engine sciroccos suck!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*









No good timbo no good
Oh since you will be seeing Raulito tell him his 16v DS seat is here


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

damn, the Timob has been kicked by a 2.0L








good luck with getting that all cleaned up. Hope your alright man!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (atxse-R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atxse-R* »_but eating is so much more gratifying then spending money on gas...

Depends on the octane of that fuel you're buying, anything that drinks 90octane or more is pretty gratifying in my book!!










_Modified by punchbug at 2:37 PM 3-22-2008_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Depends on the octane of that fuel you're buying, anything that drinks 90octane or more is pretty gratifying in my book!!










I drink 93 in each of my cars


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I'm good, but my car and I now smell like a salvage yard.








On the plus side, I have come back into possesion of my $75 car once again, but this time, IT'S FREE!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm good, but my car and I now smell like a salvage yard.








On the plus side, I have come back into possesion of my $75 car once again, but this time, IT'S FREE!!









Oh say it aint so








Are you going to keep it this time . . . (fingers cross you say yes)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

The front spoiler is smashed in a very similar matter on this car.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

We're on page 307 already? *rubs eyes* I'm not even going to TRY to keep up.


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

try catching up when your 1st ownership of a scirocco started when it was on page 280... i made it in about 30 pages. then decided i'd pick up with whats new.....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_How's the coffee eh? ...

About to go get one.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_





















Third time owning!


You're on a roll. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_










That is one _wicked_ horn button. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








More pictures!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Oil prices, food prices, the New Great Depression, wordwide famine in developed countries. War with China and India.
Welcome to the 21st century!









It ain't so dark kid. in the 21st century we now have relayed headlights, and Megasquirt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Twin engine sciroccos suck!









IIRC, I think Anson had his second engine in his Scirocco bolted to the frame.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_damn, the Timob has been kicked by a 2.0L










They always say that a two liter motor is a good upgrade to get an extra kick in the butt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I drink 93 in each of my cars










I get 94. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm good, but my car and I now smell like a salvage yard.










You need one of these.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
You need one of these.









unless you have leather seats.
they smell so delicious


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
IIRC, I think Anson had his second engine in his Scirocco bolted to the frame.









Yep, I do believe it was:
Left Side:

Right Side:

Friggin' 16Vs, can't see anything around them eh?
You're lucky you weren't going faster/you didn't stop faster. Yipes eh?


_Modified by punchbug at 3:29 PM 3-22-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
unless you have leather seats.
they smell so delicious









This is why I chose not to do pleather, even though it was WAY cheaper. These smelled good even coming home in the bug! Mmmm, tanned cow....
Another teaser:



_Modified by punchbug at 3:24 PM 3-22-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

New York Auto Show this week.
Anybody wanna go with me? Lotsa new cars!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Timbo: IT'd be fun, but can I afford anything even sort of newish? Doubt it. 
Cholland: What IS that horn in, it is awesome!
More tranny news: here are a few pics from today, first the "open diff", it's all grimy and covered with metal from the rivets being drilled out, but it sure is "open". It'll make a nice paperweight maybe?

And the tranny as it now sits, awaiting some clips and bearings that are tied up in Customs.







Customs can go to the island with Brown


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Timbo: roadtrip to bring the $75 rocco home?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
That is one _wicked_ horn button. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








More pictures!

Airkewledz yo.
Horn button: http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...12904
Turn signal knob: http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...39591
Shift knob: http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...68258
I think they're wicked awesome.
And please excuse me for the rest of the day; I spent all afternoon drilling holes into an engine block and inhaling carb cleaner/rebuilding one of two Weber 44s.
I went to Canadian Tire for a big jug of car cleaner.
*Parts guy:* Can I help you?
*Me: *Do you have any bigger things of carb cleaner?
*Parts guy:* No, just the spray cans. What are you trying to do?
*Me:* ...rebuild some carburetors...
*Parts guy:* Oh... nobody really does that anymore.










_Modified by cholland_ at 6:50 PM 3-22-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Well hello, everyone. Just got home from work. I'm happy because I have 3 1/2 of the next 4 days off. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_And being bored owns all









C'mon, Saturday is either for Car working or errand running.
I ran errands. Picked up the clamp and assorted ish I need for my 2nd bike rack; lost it sometime over the winter. Browsed at a used book store, ate a nova salmon sandwich for lunch, stocked up on razorblades and shaving cream at Target, had coffee with a friend....


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
C'mon, Saturday is either for Car working or errand running.
I ran errands. Picked up the clamp and assorted ish I need for my 2nd bike rack; lost it sometime over the winter. Browsed at a used book store, ate a nova salmon sandwich for lunch, stocked up on razorblades and shaving cream at Target, had coffee with a friend....


I went so sears pickep up 3 wrenches 1-19mm 2-17mm, went and had an egg salad sandwich, stopped by Barnes and Nobles and red part of a new book then went to grocery store and got $115 of nothing really.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I went to Canadian Tire for a big jug of car cleaner.
*Parts guy:* Can I help you?
*Me: *Do you have any bigger things of carb cleaner?
*Parts guy:* No, just the spray cans. What are you trying to do?
*Me:* ...rebuild some carburetors...
*Parts guy:* Oh... nobody really does that anymore.











Classic CT automobile clerk five star service.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_...... then went to grocery store and got $115 of nothing really.

Tell you what, while I love me $115 of nothing, I'd rather have $115 of steak from Ruths Chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

tru dat

_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Tell you what, while I love me $115 of nothing, I'd rather have $115 of steak from Ruths Chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

owned or something


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Tell you what, while I love me $115 of nothing, I'd rather have $115 of steak from Ruths Chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

now you make me hungry for some steak


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Yeah, I've been hungry for steak for a few days. Steak with blue cheese http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Yeah, I've been hungry for steak for a few days. Steak with blue cheese http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I could do some houston's tonight


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Hmm, I was never a huge fan of steak. It's ok, but I prefer pasta, chicken, and veal.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Depends on the octane of that fuel you're buying, anything that drinks 90octane or more is pretty gratifying in my book!!










Mmm hmmm. Just got back from dinner. Burned a few gallons of 100LL to do it too. Sky Galley at Lunken Field.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Steaks are good. Just bought a cast iron skillet yesterday, so I might get a steak in the very near future. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Hmm, I was never a huge fan of steak. It's ok, but I prefer pasta, chicken, and veal.


Mmmm, pasta. I'm like an alcoholic, but for pasta.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Steaks are good. Just bought a cast iron skillet yesterday, so I might get a steak in the very near future. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


A steak must be grilled over an open flame! Cast iron is for frying your eggs in bacon fat!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Steaks are good. Just bought a cast iron skillet yesterday, so I might get a steak in the very near future. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Have you 'seasoned' it yet?
True story - One time I took a load of trash to the dump, and came home with a craftsman toolbox and a cast-iron skillet. 
They don't make 'em like they used to, and after a good scrub/clean/reasoson it's good for another 50 years.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
A steak must be grilled over an open flame! Cast iron is for frying your eggs in bacon fat!


The charcoal BBQ is currently burried in the snow.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Have you 'seasoned' it yet?
True story - One time I took a load of trash to the dump, and came home with a craftsman toolbox and a cast-iron skillet. 
They don't make 'em like they used to, and after a good scrub/clean/reasoson it's good for another 50 years.


They are "pre-seasoned" but I will season it a bit more. Like you say, they will last forever. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
C'mon, Saturday is either for Car working or errand running.


you forgot beer drinking, I forgot how good Fin du Monde is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif No, make that great!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Mmm hmmm. Just got back from dinner. Burned a few gallons of 100LL to do it too. Sky Galley at Lunken Field.

Making me jealous here, mmm, Lunken Sky Galley







Maybe some 91 Mogas before the long weekend is over though. A nice break from Diesel anyway, and cheaper, sort of.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYisaJXgk4k
Vanagon running a vr6. Sounds delish.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

back in the states, did not read thread, just letting you people know im back and ready to roll








hopefully ill find time to catch up, but it might not be for a couple days...travel kinda effs up your schedules like that


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
you forgot beer drinking, I forgot how good Fin du Monde is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif No, make that great!


Get equal part of olive oil, and butter in the skillet. Get it really hot, throw some chopped garlic in there, stir 30 seconds. Now get the filet in the skillet. Cook both sides as you like it. Remove the filet from the skilet, reserve in a hot plate.
Get some Fin du monde in the skillet. Boil for 1-2 minutes, have some corn starch mixed with cold water in the sauce to get it more consistent. Pour on the filet, add some freshly ground black pepper.
Enjoy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYisaJXgk4k
Vanagon running a vr6. Sounds delish.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








There goes the hippies.
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=...lated


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_back in the states, did not read thread, just letting you people know im back and ready to roll








hopefully ill find time to catch up, but it might not be for a couple days...travel kinda effs up your schedules like that










Welcome back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

the burnout video is cool.
Vanagons make me tingle.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Mmm hmmm. Just got back from dinner. Burned a few gallons of 100LL to do it too. Sky Galley at Lunken Field.

now I'm jealous, raining here, no flying anywhere today


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Get equal part of olive oil, and butter in the skillet. Get it really hot, throw some chopped garlic in there, stir 30 seconds. Now get the filet in the skillet. Cook both sides as you like it. Remove the filet from the skilet, reserve in a hot plate.
Get some Fin du monde in the skillet. Boil for 1-2 minutes, have some corn starch mixed with cold water in the sauce to get it more consistent. Pour on the filet, add some freshly ground black pepper.
Enjoy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Remind me of that later, it's ham and buffalo roast tomorrow. And the whole fam-damily, yay. That DOES sound really good. Beer's all finished now though, and it was SOOO good!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Fin du Monde makes everything better though, don't you find that? And Fraser, welcoe back to the madness. Cole's otes: Some tranny stuff from me and Mr Spinney, and Timob's big oil slick in his hatch from a failed attempt at a twin engine install. (bolt the engine in next time eh?) And a lot of off topic stuff, natch. So there ya go!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_New York Auto Show this week.
Anybody wanna go with me? Lotsa new cars!

Totally! Can we figure out a way to do it with my Mon thru Fri 9-5?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_now I'm jealous, raining here, no flying anywhere today









Oh yeah. We've had *tons* of rain here lately. Capped off with snow flurries for the early part of the afternoon.
But, it cleared off nicely so Brad suggested dragging out the Traveller for a dinner date.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Just got back from The Puck in Doylestown. Jim's band was awesome.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_now I'm jealous, raining here, no flying anywhere today









The flying was fun, the wait staff was good looking, and the food was delish (as always).


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

Happy Easter everybody. Was the Easter bunny good to you? Did he bring you any Scirocco parts?
Or how about a chocolate Scirocco?
I'd even have settled for some spring-like weather, but it sounds like all he brought us was the prospect of lake effect snow.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

I think maybe the cats got the Easter bunny, they look way too happy. So what did the Easter bunny bring you? (Let me guess, a nice Techtonics downpipe...) Where IS everyone today? A bit early for church...or dinner. This staying clean is damn near killing me, I think I'll bring my hood in and do some work on it in the living room maybe, that should go over real well. Already got the greenhouse full of parts getting painted....


_Modified by punchbug at 6:49 AM 3-23-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_









Gotta keep the hands steady eh? I was wondering how that cluster of projects was going! I think I'm going to wrap up some of the Cincy awards.....it'll come up on me fast enough eh? BTW, anyone who has nominees or addittional awards, LMK. And someone warn Dan that he'd better come in "packing", locked and loaded even, I may just provide little squirt guns for us M-squirty types








Timob, how's the oil slick coming along?
Cathy


_Modified by punchbug at 9:08 AM 3-23-2008_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_Happy Easter everybody. Was the Easter bunny good to you? Did he bring you any Scirocco parts?
Or how about a chocolate Scirocco?


None of the above I'm afraid, we were kinda naughty. See, after we got back from dinner we thought we'd go see a show. Wow, hadn't been to a club in ages.... here's a pic:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Timob, how's the oil slick coming along?
Cathy

_Modified by punchbug at 6:56 AM 3-23-2008_









It's clean, but it still smells like a salvage yard in there.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Get equal part of olive oil, and butter in the skillet. Get it really hot, throw some chopped garlic in there, stir 30 seconds. Now get the filet in the skillet. Cook both sides as you like it. Remove the filet from the skilet, reserve in a hot plate.
Get some Fin du monde in the skillet. Boil for 1-2 minutes, have some corn starch mixed with cold water in the sauce to get it more consistent. Pour on the filet, add some freshly ground black pepper.
Enjoy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I recommend this recipe for Rib-eye in an iron skillet:
http://www.foodnetwork.com/foo....html
It sounds weird, but I've never, EVAR had a steak any better, anywhere, evAR.
Brendan


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm going to own a forth.
Morning all. I drank six pints of Caffrey's last night.
My favorite picture of all time:










_Modified by cholland_ at 11:36 AM 3-23-2008_


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

I love working on cars in the snow.
Laura's Celica started making funny tranny noises, this was the day before we were gonna take it to CarMax to see what they would give her for it. (taxes were really rough this year. Funny how someone who barely made $20,000 last year has to pay $680 at the end of the year, while someone she knows who is on welfare, works part-time, made less than $8,000, and has 4 kids got $8,000 back?!?)
But anyway, I decided to drain and re-fill the tranny fluid. I thought VW 5-speeds were small, this Celica tranny was TINY! Was an easy job, except for the fact that it was snowing, and the cardboard I was laying on soon got soaked, plus water was dripping from underneath the car on my face so it was like water torture.







Some fresh 75-90 and the noise went away!







Took it to carmax and she ended up getting a good bit more than what she owed on it so we came out in the positive. So that means she gets the Jeep once I get the Scirocco on the road. Hopefully by the end of summer she'll have saved enough for another car. She wants a 2-door Fox Wagon.








Brendan


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Happy Easter Guys


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
I recommend this recipe for Rib-eye in an iron skillet:
http://www.foodnetwork.com/foo....html
It sounds weird, but I've never, EVAR had a steak any better, anywhere, evAR.
Brendan

I will second this! I saw this done on TV a couple of years ago, tried it, and it's great. I do love them on the grill, but sometimes that just isn't practical.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Happy Easter.
Why so sad Brian?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Why so sad Brian?

Oh I've got nothing to do . . . I elected to stay home in CT and not go see my Rents in OH.
But I didn't have the cash for gas
Enough of my personal isht. . . Cincy


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Oh I've got nothing to do . . . I elected to stay home in CT and not go see my Rents in OH.
But I didn't have the cash for gas
Enough of my personal isht. . . Cincy

I feel you. Trapped at home with a running rocco but no money for gas. 
It'll all be just fine with PEEPS though.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_
It'll all be just fine with PEEPS though.

Peep's not so much. . . Its all about the cadbury Eggs


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

happy easter


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I think maybe the cats got the Easter bunny, they look way too happy. So what did the Easter bunny bring you? (Let me guess, a nice Techtonics downpipe...) Where IS everyone today? A bit early for church...or dinner. This staying clean is damn near killing me, I think I'll bring my hood in and do some work on it in the living room maybe, that should go over real well. Already got the greenhouse full of parts getting painted....

_Modified by punchbug at 6:49 AM 3-23-2008_


No TT downpipe today, but I think I should call Potterman about a header.
There is nothing better than car parts in the living room. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I have things to do, but no motivation to do them, I'm with you on the no money part too. been treading water financially for awhile now.
Oh well. maybe I will finish that bench today.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_I'm going to own a forth.
Morning all. I drank six pints of Caffrey's last night.


Caffrey's is good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It goes great with ham and chocolate.








Nice bug you have there. Love the back window.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Dam this weather








Can't even cut up the 82:








(don't worry - it's death will help at least one rocco live).


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (eurocco)*

What is that kia parked next to you? ^^^


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

It appears to say "picasso" on the side, which I think is a Citroën.
Yep, Citroën Xsara Picasso. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

it's uh... bubbily


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

This place is dead tonight.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Porn:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Porn:









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Im still lurking a bit


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Porn:









You know, I think I can get that to fit in the Scirocco.....


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

that's one heck of a cam!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_happy easter









Were you at the same club we were last night???


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

So we've been busy this weekend creating a new shop-space. Lots left to do, but plenty of progress made.
I'll let the pics do the talking....
Before:
















During:
















At the end of this evening:
















Welcome home!










_Modified by vwdaun at 8:35 PM 3-23-2008_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_










That is looking nice daun! 
I need a pad that nice for my poor rocco


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Nice job!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Geeze, and all I did today was spend 3 hrs building this.
































it ain't perfect and it ain't pretty but for about $35 for the bench top and $55 for the legs, I think it's not half bad, the legs are rated for 2300lbs so they should take anything I can stack on it.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
That is looking nice daun! 
I need a pad that nice for my poor rocco










Thanks. Unfortunatly that's the "shop" side of the garage. Normally there won't be a car parked on that side. We'll be expanding the other side of the garage (currently 1-car) into a 2-car for the daily drivers.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Nice work guys, any time spent ON the garage makes time IN the garage so much better. I was stuck in the kitchen today







, hopefully tomorrow will be a bit better.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_that's one heck of a cam!

And one heck of an easter


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Im still lurking a bit










So am I. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_So we've been busy this weekend creating a new shop-space. Lots left to do, but plenty of progress made.
I'll let the pics do the talking....

At the end of this evening:











Looking good, very nice work Daun, and Brad too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Marc is posting, must be near the end of a page...


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

very close


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

to


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

next


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

page










_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 10:35 PM 3-23-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Marc is posting, must be near the end of a page...


























Just watching a Top Gear Special. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*
















_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_page









_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 10:35 PM 3-23-2008_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Just watching a Top Gear Special. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Special? Damn, there was nothing for TopGear on Directv. Maybe it's a Canada only special?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

fyi, you can get all old episodes of Top Gear, unedited to remove the anti-american stuff








http://www.finalgear.com/
use utorrent to get them.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Drove the Scirocco a whole seven kilometres today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think she'll make it to Cincy.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (cholland_)*

I say if it can drive a mile, (or a kilometer or two) - it can make it to cincy. - The only thing that threatens a car on long distance highway trips is a bad cooling system.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Special? Damn, there was nothing for TopGear on Directv. Maybe it's a Canada only special?









It's an Internet special. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_fyi, you can get all old episodes of Top Gear, unedited to remove the anti-american stuff








http://www.finalgear.com/
use utorrent to get them.

Yep, I have every single episode on my computer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Marc, what special is it? North Pole? Or a new one I don't know about yet?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Yep, I have every single episode on my computer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Marc, what special is it? North Pole? Or a new one I don't know about yet?

Top Gear Ground Force Relief 2008. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It had nothing to do with cars, but they damage stuff, and they goof around a lot.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Top Gear Ground Force Relief 2008. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It had nothing to do with cars, but they damage stuff, and they goof around a lot.









I was watching the Barrett Jacksonauctions, and had to stop. Too many nice cars, including a factory pink with white interior 57 T bird ragtop, which would just be perfect for me eh? ( I was born the same year...) So what's up with you guys, this was almost at the bottom.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
yessir... fat kid









me or the car???


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_someone should delete a post from page 1 so Marc loses all his owns.

hhahaha, [borat] Verynice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [/borat]


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Had to get up at 5:30 to come into work and set up video conference equipment for stupid Rolls-Royce.







Plus, it's spring break for the schools so NOBODY is here. I'm gonna go home early me thinks....
Brendan


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

"DFQ trans with custom gearing and the differential welded."























see above post
very nice


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I like cars born the same year that I was.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_well I Can pick up and we can meet in NJ or somewhere around there 

if that happens, let me know, i gotta get some stuff from spinney's place down to md http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Oh yeah, getting a new windshield in the Jeep today. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif The guy at the glass shop has been a long-standing customer of our company and I do most of their computer work so he's cutting me a deal. Just for kicks, I asked about a windshield for my '81. He would have to order the glass from Europe, but the price installed, plus a new windshield molding, was $375.







He said the seal was only $40??








BTW, for the Jeep it's $190 out the door, cash. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brendan


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_So - I picked up Raulito's new 2.0L 9a block last night. Special thanks to Matt for helping strip it down.
We put the block in the back of my car for the trip home. It is wrapped in plastic, but has holes in it.
So, the drive home is fine.
Now I'm at just cruises. I went out to Radio Schlock to get some stuff, and I forgot about the engine. 
A car cut me off, so I slammed on my brakes without thinking.
Well, I got a but of a suprise. The engine flew forward, I have no back seat - it hit me right in the back, and showered me in old oil and nasty coolant.







Wheeeeeeee!
So, of course, when I accelrated again to make the turn into the parking lot, the engine rolled right back where it came from and hit the rear panel.








Twin engine sciroccos suck!









sounds rough timbo, hope your not hurt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I was watching the Barrett Jacksonauctions, and had to stop. Too many nice cars, including a factory pink with white interior 57 T bird ragtop, which would just be perfect for me eh? ( I was born the same year...) So what's up with you guys, this was almost at the bottom. 

It's not Pink, the color is Coral, it was very popular back then.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_New York Auto Show this week.
Anybody wanna go with me? Lotsa new cars!

if you want to go on friday, im so totally down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_It appears to say "picasso" on the side, which I think is a Citroën.
Yep, Citroën Xsara Picasso. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i can confirm....i just spent a week driving one


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Top Gear Ground Force Relief 2008. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It had nothing to do with cars, but they damage stuff, and they goof around a lot.









NEED to see http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
if you want to go on friday, im so totally down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I think I might be good for friday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

all caught up.
whats happened since i got home:
swapped hatches, so now i have a sliver hatch on a black rocc







, redid my platr situation so it is now illuminated with a waterproof light...but it also pushed the plate closer to the ground, so my duck is about 4 inches off the pavement at best








other than than, easter stuff yesterday, good food, good people, now i need to shower and pack to go back to school http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I think I might be good for friday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

awesome, just soot me an im when you have a definite idea,....im free fri sat and sun, but i cant really do it before then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Morning Guys & Girls


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_fyi, you can get all old episodes of Top Gear, unedited to remove the anti-american stuff








http://www.finalgear.com/
use utorrent to get them.

How can you get them using a mac?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Morning Guys & Girls

Good morning!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

That would be transmission
http://www.transmissionbt.com/


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re:  (timbo2132)*

Thank you muchly!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Morning folks. Nothing to report. SPent the day yesterday with family. Ate lots of food. (Lamb, coconut cake, chocolate eggs)
Today we battle laundry and consider the yard.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif glad some people had a good easter








Should probably get ready for work. . .


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Morning. Easter food coma has subsided a bit. Went to see *The Bank Job* on Friday. Very good. Seats should be back before the week is out!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*








Cant wait to see the 16V seat rewraped


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Yes, as a single person, I did not get candy for easter this year.
I'll buy it all today on sale! MUUAAHHAAHAHAHAAH!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I like cars born the same year that I was.









Me too.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_ now i need to shower http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

I don't like it any more than you, but ya gotta do what ya gotta do. I can smell you from across the river.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Well it's Monday, and that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

afternoon break post


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_afternoon break post 

Ding!
Thank you for your contribution. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Ding!
Thank you for your contribution. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Marc, get back to work before I phone Bell complaining about how slow both of Henry's internet lines have been today


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

First signs of SPRING!!!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Me too.









Same here


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Well it's Monday, and that's all I have to say about that.

Amen to that...one of the craziest days ever and I didn't even have to work...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Ah, a crocus. timob, have you seen the first robin of spring yet?
And, did you notice, when you were down in DC, that the forsythia along the mall was in bloom


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Wait it's spring


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Wait it's spring









Yes it is, that is why we all celebrated eostra over the weekend.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Has the Easter bunny been good to you all?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I think I might be good for friday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hey - my brother and I might ditch work on Fri to drive up to NYC to check out the auto show. Keep an eye out for a T-red R32 with black wheels...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Oh, and referencing an earlier post about T3 and Bus racing, I remembered I had a couple of links.
Primarily for the ch-ch-ch-cholland but really for everyone's enjoyment...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SW8CmgcfmE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWLFGPl1Kdk
The second one makes me want a T3 like never before.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Marc, get back to work before I phone Bell complaining about how slow both of Henry's internet lines have been today









Marc, did you switch to data on me? Well then...!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Hey - my brother and I might ditch work on Fri to drive up to NYC to check out the auto show. Keep an eye out for a T-red R32 with black wheels...

I am *so* tempted








I could be making martinis in the back seat on the way home


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_First signs of SPRING!!!









sweet! now get crackin' with that camera, i wanna see a east coast wildflower thread soon.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Haha thanks Joe.
Have you ever driven an old bus? They're scary enough doing 30kph on a backstreet, i can't imagine racing one








PS: The double cab's getting a 2L Type 4 motor


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Hey - my brother and I might ditch work on Fri to drive up to NYC to check out the auto show. Keep an eye out for a T-red R32 with black wheels...


joe, if you go, youd best let me know


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (matt.e.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_
sweet! now get crackin' with that camera, i wanna see a east coast wildflower thread soon.









I could do a DC area thread...
don't have anything blooming in my yard atm, but will shortly


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I could do a DC area thread...
don't have anything blooming in my yard atm, but will shortly









that would work.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Today I spent a couppla hours cleaning my iris bed. Blue, orange,purple, white, yellow, and bronze..
They should be blooming around cincy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

today i drove the rocc, it was glorious








she was doing great, and i mean in every way....new seats are awesome, the new tag arrangement didnt fall off, didnt get pulled over by any of the 4 cops i passed today, and the biggest annoyance right now is the silver hatch








now im back at school, no cars, no roccos


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Yes, as a single person, ...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_today i drove the rocc, it was glorious








now im back at school, no cars, no roccos









Awwww. I know the feeling though - I've put about 120 miles on the 16v since pulling it out of storage yesterday. I've missed driving that car. Things to be done asap:
-alignment
-reattach heat shield between exhaust & fuel tank. (anyone have a clue how it's attached?)
-find the d*mn oil leak!
Next out of storage? Dieter. I brought some tools home with me today to install a few bits to (hopefully) cure his warm-up running issues.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Daun, so you put some plywood and then drywall in the garage?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Oh, and referencing an earlier post about T3 and Bus racing, I remembered I had a couple of links.
Primarily for the ch-ch-ch-cholland but really for everyone's enjoyment...
[/url]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SW8CmgcfmE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWLFGPl1Kdk
The second one makes me want a T3 like never before.


This one is awesome!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Yeah- divorce.







for the better though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Daun, so you put some plywood and then drywall in the garage?

Brad's team-lead on this project, I'm just grunt labor. But yeah, OSB board and drywall. built a dividing wall too.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Keep the head up Timob


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Oh Daun the garage looks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Time to get to bed. . . Just can't seem to get my bum out of the chair


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Yeah- divorce.







for the better though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Time to get to bed. . . Just can't seem to get my bum out of the chair









+1 
Got to get home first.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
+1 
Got to get home first.

Did you seriously just do it again...







Do you really just sit there and wait until there is only two post left and then you post


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Did you seriously just do it again...







Do you really just sit there and wait until there is only two post left and then you post









I'm as surprised as you are buddy.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I'm as surprised as you are buddy.










hahahahah


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I'm as surprised as you are buddy.









I smell BS


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Do you really just sit there and wait until there is only two post left and then you post


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I smell BS


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

My camera:








It's on sale at Radioshack right now for $150


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I could do a DC area thread...
don't have anything blooming in my yard atm, but will shortly









I have three feet of snow and more on the way. And I'm in the sunny south supposedly.








 

The sky was sure pretty yesterday though!


_Modified by punchbug at 2:13 PM 3-25-2008_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_joe, if you go, youd best let me know 

Don't worry, I promise. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_-reattach heat shield between exhaust & fuel tank. (anyone have a clue how it's attached?)

I actually dealt with this while replacing the tank last spring. The shield has little rubber "feet" on the inside that space it away from the tank.
At the edges, it is folded and has some clips that attach it to the seam around the perimeter of the d/s of the gas tank. 
That's about as much as I remember. Sad that it just happened 11 or so months ago...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

its that a smoking deal timbo? sorry if I sound stupid








oh good morning!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

mornin people http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

Ok I'm awake... What did I miss?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Goodmorning.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Ah, a crocus. timob, have you seen the first robin of spring yet?
And, did you notice, when you were down in DC, that the forsythia along the mall was in bloom









I *heard* the first robins of spring, wailing away outside my window at 5:00 AM this morning.








Brendan


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Coffee and easter candy breakfast FTW!


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*









Who thinks they can put it back together again


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (eurocco)*

Pffft.....That's a piece of cake.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_mornin people http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Mornin' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Mornin' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

afternoon now


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (eurocco)*

Well, if you'd give me ALL of the pieces it would be a snap.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
afternoon now









Enough technicalities.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Good time-of-the-day to everyone.
Well, March is almost over and my Scirocco is *still* covered in snow, but I just got myself a job interview I'm pretty friggin' excited about (assuming I start traveling the world *after* Cincy). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Is this all that happened this morning? What happened to dreams of Cincy?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Good time-of-the-day to everyone.
Well, March is almost over and my Scirocco is *still* covered in snow, but I just got myself a job interview I'm pretty friggin' excited about (assuming I start traveling the world *after* Cincy). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Hahahahahahahahaa!, do you really think they'll let you rest at the office when you indicated a willingness to travel? You will be out the door and on a plane before the end of the second week, but at least you can start posting like I did " Hello from????".


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_

Hahahahahahahahaa!, do you really think they'll let you rest at the office when you indicated a willingness to travel? You will be out the door and on a plane before the end of the second week, but at least you can start posting like I did " Hello from????".

Actually, the job is a photographer on a cruise ship that travels around Europe all summer.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Actually, the job is a photographer on a cruise ship that travels around Europe all summer.









Now that's a tough job! I am jealous.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Actually, the job is a photographer on a cruise ship that travels around Europe all summer.









Go get it man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Is this all that happened this morning? What happened to dreams of Cincy?









i cant wait to get my scirocco sticker on the hatch glass
oh,and to go to cincy


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Actually, the job is a photographer on a cruise ship that travels around Europe all summer.









thats awesome man, good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Much better than my job, but ask where your berth is.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Is this all that happened this morning? What happened to dreams of Cincy?









*dreaming of Cincy* It's friggin' keeping me up at night


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i cant wait to get my scirocco sticker on the hatch glass
oh,and to go to cincy









I have a little surprise going on my hatch glass








Soon...hopefully, when it warms up.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Now that's a tough job! I am jealous.

Actually, I bet it's quite the exhausting job, not to forget that they have high expectations.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

No way! Really, I can't believe it







Page 313 is *mine* and by pure luck








Things are starting to look up


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I have a little surprise going on my hatch glass








Soon...hopefully, when it warms up.

















What is it?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Actually, I bet it's quite the exhausting job, not to forget that they have high expectations.

I'm up for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've been trying to get out of Toronto for an extended period since I moved back here. I'm really hoping this is it. Interview is next Wednesday, so maybe a little early to get my hopes up


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I have a little surprise going on my hatch glass








Soon...hopefully, when it warms up.

oh no....someone else with a hatch surprise


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
















What is it?

Wait and see! Pictures will be up once the car is finished, wich, maybe, who knows, could be a month








Right now the whole frontend is missing except for the struts








Installing new axles, bearings, calipers, hoses, pads, rotors and whatever else might need replacing







It's all original after all *sigh* down to the balljoints.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I'm up for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've been trying to get out of Toronto for an extended period since I moved back here. I'm really hoping this is it. Interview is next Wednesday, so maybe a little early to get my hopes up









The best of luck to you! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for ya! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
oh no....someone else with a hatch surprise









Actually, 2, I already installed the fast in the appropriate location


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Actually, 2, I already installed the fast in the appropriate location









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i love the fast


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_No way! Really, I can't believe it







Page 313 is *mine* and by pure luck








Things are starting to look up

















Cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Wait and see! Pictures will be up once the car is finished, wich, maybe, who knows, could be a month










oh come on. Cant wait


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Actually, 2, I already installed the fast in the appropriate location









Where, on the Japanese throttle position sensor? Wait, that's my car


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
oh no....someone else with a hatch surprise










Speaking of surprise, I just signed today for another "winter beater". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Might have to buy a lottery ticket tonight


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Speaking of surprise, I just signed today for another "winter beater". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Pictures?








I just *had* to


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Pictures?








I just *had* to


















friday.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









friday.

Maybe on friday then I'll let you in on my little secret







But only you


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I can't wait to get rid of some of these darn cars!!!!
<---------------------------------


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Maybe on friday then I'll let you in on my little secret







But only you










I'm all ear.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

I'm all ear.

I'll be on the lookout


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

I'm all ear.

All ear? What happened to your other one?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_I can't wait to get rid of some of these darn cars!!!!
<---------------------------------









What's wrong with a Fiat X1/9?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
All ear? What happened to your other one?

hes man enough to get all the information through one....multi-task marc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

No picture yet?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
What's wrong with a Fiat X1/9?

It's a project...needs to have the dash put back in, a starter and has some rust...runs like a charm though!
Cheap


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
hes man enough to get all the information through one....multi-task marc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Yay for Marc!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Yay for Marc!










Sig. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Sig. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Woohoo!!! I've been sigged 
This is the happiest day of my life


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

There are crappy pics, and then there are these:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

whos car is that?!?
and i though you were getting a new camera


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

what's up people!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_whos car is that?!?
and i though you were getting a new camera









It's mine now, muahahaha!!!!!
And the new camera shipped out today, will be here Thursday. I didn't have my real camera here, so those are cell phone shots.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Another driveway cellphone shot:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Nice!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

chris is that the one that was for sale in westminster??


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

chris- what is it? black 16v? the craigslist one?
_cholland- whos mk5?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_chris is that the one that was for sale in westminster??

Yes it is, page owner. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
More details to come tomorrow when I have my camera.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Yes it is, page owner. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
More details to come tomorrow when I have my camera.

awesome, hows it drive?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Not bad. It needs a tuneup, and 2nd gear grinds a little, but other than that, it's ok.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Not bad. It needs a tuneup, and 2nd gear grinds a little, but other than that, it's ok.

awesome....now what car are you brining to cincy?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_chris- what is it? black 16v? the craigslist one?
_cholland- whos mk5?

That's my Pa's beater. The dealership still hasn't remembered to order the front GLI badge they forgot a year later


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
awesome....now what car are you brining to cincy?









Don't know yet. The black one needs some suspension stuff, a radio, and the power steering isn't working very well. The silver looks kinda rough, but I love it. And it will have been freshly converted to manual steering, in addition to a few other things.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
That's my Pa's beater. The dealership still hasn't remembered to order the front GLI badge they forgot a year later









if he dosnt have it by cincy, ill give you an extra i have lying in my garage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Since this page is devoid of pictures:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Don't know yet. The black one needs some suspension stuff, a radio, and the power steering isn't working very well. The silver looks kinda rough, but I love it. And it will have been freshly converted to manual steering, in addition to a few other things.

cool cool. i can get you some crazy high rear springs if you want


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
cool cool. i can get you some crazy high rear springs if you want









I think I'll pass.
I gotta go to White Marsh mall later to get my 4Runner. I met my Dad there when we went to get the black Rocco.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_what's up people!


Yup, going great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

The drivers seat in my black car definitely needs to be redone. My lower back is killing me.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_chris is that the one that was for sale in westminster??

Did you call about it Roger? The guy said that a dude from Rockville called him about it right after I did.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_The drivers seat in my black car definitely needs to be redone. My lower back is killing me.









flip flop drivers and pass seat backs....works wonders, assuming the pass seat isnt bad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
flip flop drivers and pass seat backs....works wonders, assuming the pass seat isnt bad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I probably will. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
if he dosnt have it by cincy, ill give you an extra i have lying in my garage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks bud. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Knowing VW dealerships, it'll never show up there. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Thanks bud. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Knowing VW dealerships, it'll never show up there. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

for real








dealer+free parts=never happen/wait long enough for it not to be 'free' anymore


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

^^Oh snap, coming up on 3000 posts.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_^^Oh snap, coming up on 3000 posts.









oh snap, im there
picture to commemorate


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_^^Oh snap, coming up on 3000 posts.









Just a baby!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Did you call about it Roger? The guy said that a dude from Rockville called him about it right after I did.









no not me, I need another rocco like I need a hole in my head


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
no not me, I need another rocco like I need a hole in my head

is it safe?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
is it safe?









if an 83-84 GTI comes along at the right price then all bets are off


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Muahhahah! Best. Vanity. Plate. Evar.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_No way! Really, I can't believe it







Page 313 is *mine* and by pure luck








Things are starting to look up
















NewB forgot to add rule number 1


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Muahhahah! Best. Vanity. Plate. Evar.

x2...that is brilliant.
its plates like that that make me think i will fail horribly if i get a personalized tag, as it will never match up


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*

So this is what I did tonight , you see, if you REALLY love your car, you bring it into the house, one piece at a time. In my case, I had little choice as to which part, since the rest of the car is still up getting bad ideas from Carrots. Oh, and there was some cutting









For those who don't know my car, the cut is needed to clear this sexy silvery thingie right hyear:





_Modified by punchbug at 8:07 PM 3-25-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
no not me, I need another rocco like I need a hole in my head

Oooh, trepanation!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trepanation


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Oh so that's what love is








Ive been trying to take the parts I have in my house and get them back on my car


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_So this is what I did tonight , you see, if you REALLY love your car, you bring it into the house, one piece at a time. In my case, I had little choice as to which part, since the rest of the car is still up getting bad ideas from Carrots. Oh, and there was some cutting











http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for car parts in the house.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Ive been trying to take the parts I have in my house and get them back on my car










That is what you'll learn in lesson #2.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
That is what you'll learn in lesson #2.









Yeah well I need the love book for dummies








Oh yeah Not this time Metal Marc



















_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 11:12 PM 3-25-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Oh so that's what love is








Ive been trying to take the parts I have in my house and get them back on my car









No sense of me doing that when a) it's fikkin freezing out there and b) may car looks like a parts car right now.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Understanded... So does mine


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Oh yeah Not this time Metal Marc



What have I done?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

What have I done?









Not owned a page is what you've done.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Oh snap!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Oh snap!

oh snap indeed


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_So this is what I did tonight , you see, if you REALLY love your car, you bring it into the house, one piece at a time. In my case, I had little choice as to which part, since the rest of the car is still up getting bad ideas from Carrots. Oh, and there was some cutting










Cathy, I thought you were never going to cut the green hood?! What made you change your mind? The Christmas paint color combo?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Cathy, I thought you were never going to cut the green hood?! What made you change your mind? The Christmas paint color combo?
















Oh, the red hood is SOOO 2007







Klaus is getting more sedate looking, to go with his overall attitude change.







He was going to have to grow up sometime! 
Plus I had such good luck cutting the red one in a neat, surgical manner that I figured I'd be good for another similar cut. And I just love the curvy manifold, so if it's staying, I'll make some concessions for it.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
He was going to have to grow up sometime! 

why does the car have to grow up when the driver dosent?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Goodmorning All.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning All.

mornin'


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And I just love the curvy manifold, ....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
why does the car have to grow up when the driver dosent?

















cuvery manifolds ummmm


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Morning! I love curves too, but my favorite manifolds are straight.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

WooT! P.O. of my car has the new title and it is being sent to me as we speak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Just in time too!








Oh yeah, O2 sensor came for my little JAW experiment. Still no JAW kit though.








It's nice and sunny and maybe a little warmer today, I'm sick of this "mid-40's, low-30's" crap.
Brendan


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning All.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_WooT! P.O. of my car has the new title and it is being sent to me as we speak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Just in time too!








Oh yeah, O2 sensor came for my little JAW experiment. Still no JAW kit though.








It's nice and sunny and maybe a little warmer today, I'm sick of this "mid-40's, low-30's" crap.
Brendan

awesome on the title and o2....boo on the lack of jaw to use with the o2
and a big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to warm weather...though its a shock to my system to not need a coat


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Now that it's getting warm out I can crawl back under my car and get things running.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

yay.. .it's mine


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_yay.. .it's mine









awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hows it drive? do you need to do anything to pass inspection [im assuming missouri even has this







]


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

yeah Mo has a basic inspection. but it _should_ pass no problem. 
the ride is nice, a little bouncy on the coils, but I can adjust the stiffness.
over all it'll make for a nice daily. give me transport so i don't tear the rocco up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_yeah Mo has a basic inspection. but it _should_ pass no problem. 
the ride is nice, a little bouncy on the coils, but I can adjust the stiffness.
over all it'll make for a nice daily. give me transport so i don't tear the rocco up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

good to hear....any issues with the tint out there...cuz i know in md they are nazis when it comes to passing a car for inspection with tint


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_yeah Mo has a basic inspection. but it _should_ pass no problem. 
the ride is nice, a little bouncy on the coils, but I can adjust the stiffness.
over all it'll make for a nice daily. give me transport so i don't tear the rocco up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

now the rocco will never see the road again


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
good to hear....any issues with the tint out there...cuz i know in md they are nazis when it comes to passing a car for inspection with tint









i had 5% on the rocco and they passed it








this has 20% which is legal.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
now the rocco will never see the road again

when it gets put back together it will


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i had 5% on the rocco and they passed it








this has 20% which is legal. 

wow. thats amazing...you get near the legal limit of 35 here and they get out their fancy machines and their smiles, cuz they are gonna fail you


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Ok, the pics everyone has been waiting for:


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

new car chris ?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_yay.. .it's mine









That's nice car Mr Lee! congrats. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Ok, the pics everyone has been waiting for:

































oh Nice, a black Scirocco. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_yeah Mo has a basic inspection. but it _should_ pass no problem. 
the ride is nice, a little bouncy on the coils, but I can adjust the stiffness.
over all it'll make for a nice daily. give me transport *so i don't tear the rocco up.* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
So I can tear it up..... muahahahah!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_new car chris ?

Hell yeah. I'm gonna be needing a headliner for it before too long, too. *hint, hint*








Your new ride looks pretty good too (for a Kia.....)


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Hell yeah. I'm gonna be needing a headliner for it before too long, too. *hint, hint*








Your new ride looks pretty good too (for a Kia.....)









cool man just let me know. I've got one going for Johnny right now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I should add that the black car has been a chore already (in typical Scirocco fashion). It's partially my fault, however. I looked at the car, bought it, got the title. I went to the DMV to take care of the title and get tags. I forgot to fill out the back of the title first, and it wasn't in the seller's name (he never titled it when he got it). So the lady at the DMV asked if I had a bill of sale. Without thinking I handed it to her (of course the names didn't match). So I just took the title and bill of sale back from her and said "Oh, I go take car of it" and left in a hurry. I then went to a different DMV, almost an hour away (closer to home, but I didn't think I'd get there before they closed), filled out the title first (it was out of state title, BTW), and everything went fine. So while I was there, I called my thieves....uh..I mean....insurance company (







) to start insurance on it. I go into the thieves office today to make the payment to start the insurance, and the lady there tells me the VIN is coming up invalid, it won't go into the computer. When I gave her the VIN over the phone, I read it directly from the title, so it was absolutely correct. She typed 00923 instead of 000923.







, so I had to go home (30 min. drive each way), get the registration, and come back. 
I hate insurance companies.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Oh, and it leaks gear oil, which is probably why 2nd gear grinds a little.
















Owned!!!!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I should add that the black car has been a chore already (in typical Scirocco fashion). It's partially my fault, however. I looked at the car, bought it, got the title. I went to the DMV to take care of the title and get tags. I forgot to fill out the back of the title first, and it wasn't in the seller's name (he never titled it when he got it). So the lady at the DMV asked if I had a bill of sale. Without thinking I handed it to her (of course the names didn't match). So I just took the title and bill of sale back from her and said "Oh, I go take car of it" and left in a hurry. I then went to a different DMV, almost an hour away (closer to home, but I didn't think I'd get there before they closed), filled out the title first (it was out of state title, BTW), and everything went fine. So while I was there, I called my thieves....uh..I mean....insurance company (







) to start insurance on it. I go into the thieves office today to make the payment to start the insurance, and the lady there tells me the VIN is coming up invalid, it won't go into the computer. When I gave her the VIN over the phone, I read it directly from the title, so it was absolutely correct. She typed 00923 instead of 000923.







, so I had to go home (30 min. drive each way), get the registration, and come back. 
I hate insurance companies.









that sucks chris...atleast it will be historic so it will be cheap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
looks good though


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
that sucks chris...atleast it will be historic so it will be cheap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
looks good though









The funny thing is, the insurance on the 88 is about $8 a month less than the 87 is, for the same coverage.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
The funny thing is, the insurance on the 88 is about $8 a month less than the 87 is, for the same coverage.









thats messed up


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

The just home from work post


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_The just home from work post









The response post to your just home from work post.


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

the still at work post...


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (atxse-R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atxse-R* »_the still at work post...









x2


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Just took this pic 3 minutes ago. The car is full of carpet, and carpet pads from the house. But the good ol' summer wheels are back on, rockin' Sumitomo HTR200 - the tire with the lowest rolling resistance for this size. (they also handle mightly nice)


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (atxse-R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atxse-R* »_the still at work post...









x3


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Just took this pic 3 minutes ago. The car is full of carpet, and carpet pads from the house. But the good ol' summer wheels are back on, rockin' Sumitomo HTR200 - the tire with the lowest rolling resistance for this size. (they also handle mightly nice)


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thats prob what im gonna throw on my new wheels when i get em


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

Best MPG on a 14" wheel!








I kinda wanna go to a 13" 165 skinny-ass tire. That would give me AWESOME MPG!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Best MPG on a 14" wheel!








I kinda wanna go to a 13" 165 skinny-ass tire. That would give me AWESOME MPG!!









haha...my 13's have 185's on em







silly po


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

the at home looking for a job post


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_the at home looking for a job post









off the contract again??


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Updated:
The "I'm still at work, but all I'm doing is browsing Vortex and eating indian food" post.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Updated:
The "I'm still at work, but all I'm doing is browsing Vortex and eating indian food" post.









mmmmmm, indian food. havent had that in FOREVER


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
mmmmmm, indian food. havent had that in FOREVER

Gee, and you just got back from the UK.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_the at home looking for a job post









The should be doing the same post. But instead watching family guy and eating supper.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Gee, and you just got back from the UK.









well, i had curry once, but it tasted like cardboard....i want like 'clean your sinuses out proper' indian food


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

If you'll recall, I said I thought my black car had some blown struts. I was wrong. The left front is seized up. I pushed on the left front corner, and the suspension didn't compress.







The others are fine.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_If you'll recall, I said I thought my black car had some blown struts. I was wrong. The left front is seized up. I pushed on the left front corner, and the suspension didn't compress.







The others are fine.

awesome...black sciroccos come with bad suspension, its a rule....remember what my fronts looked like


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
awesome...black sciroccos come with bad suspension, its a rule....remember what my fronts looked like









Yeah, they were pretty terrible.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
well, i had curry once, but it tasted like cardboard....i want like 'clean your sinuses out proper' indian food

If you want to clear your sinuses, go to Burritos En Fuego in Fells Point and order anything with Diablo on it.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

85roccoZ400 just called me. Tellin' me about his plans. I'm gonna make this car drive to Cincy, even if I have to kill Brian, and drag it behind mine!!

















/red cars are evil.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Hark! Ye Timob shall proclaim thine occurrence!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Updated:
The "I'm still at work, but all I'm doing is browsing Vortex and eating indian food" post.









I'm just home from work ( yeah, yeah, I know, teachers leave at 3, or 9







) and having a nice Stella for supper. That's gotta be a good thing, right? Not even using the tool kit tonight.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_/red cars are evil.


Yeah, paint 'em *Black*. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I'm just home from work ( yeah, yeah, I know, teachers leave at 3, or 9







) and having a nice Stella for supper. That's gotta be a good thing, right? Not even using the tool kit tonight.



Nice tool kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It reminds me of Greg's.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Best MPG on a 14" wheel!








I kinda wanna go to a 13" 165 skinny-ass tire. That would give me AWESOME MPG!!









And here I was under the impression we were all after the highest Gs driving in a curve.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Mmmm, toolkit. I'm thirsty! 
Oh, wait, I have a martini right now.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Not me! I have this car for it's light weight and its efficency, not the handling or speed!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Mmmm, toolkit. I'm thirsty! 
Oh, wait, I have a martini right now.

Haha, you surprised yourself good tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Not me! I have this car for it's light weight and its efficency, not the handling or speed!

That's good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I like the 83 for its performance and its relatively low price tag on maintenance and parts.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Haha, you surprised yourself good tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, it kind of snuck up on me and took me by suprise.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_85roccoZ400 just called me. Tellin' me about his plans. I'm gonna make this car drive to Cincy, even if I have to kill Brian, and drag it behind mine!!









/red cars are evil.

awesome timbo, make it happen, cuz i want to see that car








accidental own


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Yeah, it kind of snuck up on me and took me by suprise.










It does happen to me once in a while.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Yeah, it kind of snuck up on me and took me by suprise.









Am I the only that's picturing Greg just sitting there minding his own business, when a giant martini creeps up behind him and chokes him out?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_accidental own


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_










Hey, accidents happen, right? Just be glad he wasn't pointing it at anyone when it went off.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Hey, accidents happen, right? Just be glad he wasn't pointing it at anyone when it went off.

i was just cleaning it, and it went off, i swear


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i was just cleaning it, and it went off, i swear

I don't think we're talking about owning pages anymore....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I don't think we're talking about owning pages anymore....










He was cleaning his keyboard, and accidentaly hit the return key I guess.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

He was cleaning his keyboard, and accidentaly hit the return key I guess.









i was cleaning off the dust on my posting in this thread, and it just decided to go off
back kinda on topic, for a short shifter, what is the deal, do the holes close to the main [vertical] rod lead to more or less reduction?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Post count:
Noice, I'm still # 3
User Posts 
frd206 1373 
Mtl-Marc 1165 
G-rocco 891 
Chris16vRocco 781 
timbo2132 690


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_back kinda on topic, for a short shifter, what is the deal, do the holes close to the main [vertical] rod lead to more or less reduction?

The holes closer to the vertical rod = LESS reduction.
Farther = more.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
The holes closer to the vertical rod = LESS reduction.
Farther = more.

awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks greg


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Am I the only that's picturing Greg just sitting there minding his own business, when a giant martini creeps up behind him and chokes him out?









Not anymore!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

boosted people here is a crazy idea
could something be done with this?
Virtual cookie for car of origen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_boosted people here is a crazy idea
could something be done with this?
Virtual cookie for car of origen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










I'm guessing it's from a VAG product, judging by the test pipe with the blue cap a la 16v. It also appears to be from an engine that was longitudinally mounted, so maybe a Fox, Dasher, 4-cylinder Audi, or B5 Passat.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Virual cookie for you...it is from a fox......the more I stared at it makes me wonder if there is a way to adapt it to a turbo set up.....With out really having one infront of me and on a block against a firewall it is hard to tell


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Yay! Make it a sugar cookie, please.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

woot is doing a wootoff today, selling a bunch of different things, the product changing when the previous one sells out. Keep an eye on it.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

mornin peoples http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
well, i had curry once, but it tasted like cardboard....i want like 'clean your sinuses out proper' indian food

Try this if you are culinarily-inclined: (is that even a word?)
http://www.foodnetwork.com/foo....html
HEAVENLY vegetable curry recipe. I make it about once a week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Or try the Mughal Garden on Charles Street, they are great! They would also deliver to where we lived, which was just north of Northern Parkway on York. (basically across the street from Wells)







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
If you want to clear your sinuses, go to Burritos En Fuego in Fells Point and order anything with Diablo on it.
















Ah, that's the name of that place! I couldn't remember. Man, those were some good Burritos.








Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Goodmorning, sorry, I have no food or eating related anecdotes to contribute today.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Excuse the scratchy voice and the dark circles under my eyes. Went to see The Presidents of the United States of America last night at the Trocadero in Philly with my two kids, and some of thier friends. Stood about 20 feet from the stage. Here are some videos for those of you who aren't familiar with these guys. (live shots not from last night). Great show!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j48Mjj-XQCE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Q0fpJYsCVg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...dex=3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...dex=4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...dex=2


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Or try the Mughal Garden on Charles Street, they are great! They would also deliver to where we lived, which was just north of Northern Parkway on York. (basically across the street from Wells)







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i will check that out at some point, but im in nyc now, so i can find indian food, i just dont like the price


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Excuse the scratchy voice and the dark circles under my eyes. Went to see The Presidents of the United States of America last night at the Trocadero in Philly with my two kids, and some of thier friends. Stood about 20 feet from the stage. Here are some videos for those of you who aren't familiar with these guys. (live shots not from last night). Great show!

sounds awesome jeff....but yeah, good thing i didnt sign up to go, i passed out lastnight at like 1130







but all my work for today is done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*sigh* time for coffee


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_*sigh* time for coffee










Yup. coffee time, then I have to go get my new daily driver. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Yup. coffee time, then I have to go get my new daily driver. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I wonder if you will post any pictures.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Excuse the scratchy voice and the dark circles under my eyes. Went to see The Presidents of the United States of America last night at the Trocadero in Philly with my two kids, and some of thier friends. Stood about 20 feet from the stage. Here are some videos for those of you who aren't familiar with these guys. (live shots not from last night). Great show!









They're still around?!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (cholland_)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UASmdRL2rGU
They still have a lot of peaches to eat.
Edit: I never realized how awesome that music video is!


_Modified by timbo2132 at 11:25 AM 3-27-2008_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
They still have a lot of peaches to eat.










Of course, I'm the one who drove 10 hours to Chicago two years ago just to see Third Eye Blind.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
I wonder if you will post any pictures.









I don't have any pictures so far...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_








Of course, I'm the one who drove 10 hours to Chicago two years ago just to see Third Eye Blind.









Wow. I remember once when I signed up for a CD club many a year ago, they sent me a 3rd eye blind CD for free. I couldn't even give it away so I tossed it in the trash! Still in the plastic and everything.









P.S. anyone heard the new B52's stuff yet? It's good!
Brendan


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

One of these days I gotta man up and drive the 4+ish hours to go hear Jim's Band play.
I have the CD's, they're good!
http://www.sarahayersband.com/


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Tired, bored, want to go home.
ownage woohoo.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm tired and I wanna go home
I'm tired and I wanna go to bed.
I had a lil' drink about an hour a go, and it went straight to my head
(cue shark attack....)


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Not me! I have this car for it's light weight and its efficency, not the handling or speed!

Actually, that is not correct. If I remember correctly, you actually purchased this car because it was CHEAP. The reason you kept the car was perhaps it's light weight and now you are trying to maximize the efficiency of the vehicle with MegaSquirt and other add ons.
Am I right? Do I win a prize?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_One of these days I gotta man up and drive the 4+ish hours to go hear Jim's Band play.
I have the CD's, they're good!
http://www.sarahayersband.com/


I saw them last year, and they were great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I took some pictures too.
http://www.pominville.ca/sarahayersband.html


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

So, you're a musician. Or, at least you have musical interests. 
A non-musician/instrument type photographer would have had the drummer in focus, not the drumkit and amp.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Actually, that is not correct. If I remember correctly, you actually purchased this car because it was CHEAP. The reason you kept the car was perhaps it's light weight and now you are trying to maximize the efficiency of the vehicle with MegaSquirt and other add ons.
Am I right? Do I win a prize?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

To claim your price, call 1-900-THE-TIMOB


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_So, you're a musician. Or, at least you have musical interests. 
A non-musician/instrument type photographer would have had the drummer in focus, not the drumkit and amp.










Yes I am a musician, but sometimes the autofocus on DSLRs have a life of their own. Drummers are the hardest to take good pictures of, because they have to much stuff in front of them obviously.
Some pictures I took of California based singer-songwriter Eleni Mandell.
http://www.pominville.ca/elenimandell.html


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

No music or food here, I'm deep into Golf-o-mania today. It's part of my retirement plan. And for now my sanity plan, or at least the "get the hell rid of the Fockus" plan. But yeah, in the next weeks, I may add TWO Golfs to my sig. And it will not feel any different at all financially, that's the strange part. (This would be a 1990ragtop and an 2008City)
Anyone want to buy a Focus with a bad clutch?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
To claim your price, call 1-900-THE-TIMOB









$3.99 for the first minute, 99 cents for each additional minute plus cost of relay supplies


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
I wonder if you will post any pictures.










There it is. My new daily driver. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

There it is. My new daily driver. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif awesome
i STILL miss my quattro a4


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

There it is. My new daily driver. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















Nice! And here I'm thinking I'll take over the City in a few years when Julie (my kid) gets a job. But that is beautiful, did you have any trouble picking out a colour?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

what happenned to the Black one?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Nice! And here I'm thinking I'll take over the City in a few years when Julie (my kid) gets a job. But that is beautiful, did you have any trouble picking out a colour?









Thanks for the nice comments. As for the color, it is not black, but midnight blue.








Yeah so right now I have four cars. The older Audi will be up for sale soon.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm in statistics class now. It's very boring.
Last test I got a 76%, but I was the highest grade in the class, not only that, I was an outlier that ruined the curve. So I got a 100% grade for the test, the rest of the class was curved WAY WAY up.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_ So I got a 100% grade for the test, the rest of the class was curved WAY WAY up.

The old Curve trick


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm in statistics class now. It's very boring.
Last test I got a 76%, but I was the highest grade in the class, not only that, I was an outlier that ruined the curve. So I got a 100% grade for the test, the rest of the class was curved WAY WAY up.

the timob is in your classes, ruining your curves[z?]


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

There it is. My new daily driver. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















Nice car Marc! Can't wait to see it in it's natural icy salty habitat


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm in statistics class now. It's very boring.
Last test I got a 76%, but I was the highest grade in the class, not only that, I was an outlier that ruined the curve. So I got a 100% grade for the test, the rest of the class was curved WAY WAY up.

Stat blows. I really feel for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I ended up taking some advanced Stat through three semesters, only to change my major later where I only needed one semester of basic Stat. 
So, I'm full of extra Stat. Want to borrow some for your class, Tim?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Tired, bored, want to go home.


I've never ever been so dissapointed with the place I work at as I am now


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Oh, and SWEET NEW RIDE, there Marco! Looking good...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
So, I'm full of extra Stat. Want to borrow some for your class, Tim?









Stat? That sounds like an STD, might wanna get that checked out.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I've never ever been so dissapointed with the place I work at as I am now









Where do ya work?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I've never ever been so dissapointed with the place I work at as I am now









sorry. chin up, a few days ago you were on a roll http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I am very disapointed in how the last few days have gone around Casa De G-rocco.
The yard simply demands too much attention. Leaves raked, trees pruned, grass seed put down, deck scrubbed/stained, blah blah blah too much non-Scirocco work


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Install one of those rocks-and-cactus kinda no-maintenance yards! Stucco the house to match.
Hide from the neighbors!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Install one of those rocks-and-cactus kinda no-maintenance yards! Stucco the house to match.
Hide from the neighbors!









no, top ground gear force style....cement the whole lawn [or try to







]


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Yards are nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't be working on the scirocco all the time


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Install one of those rocks-and-cactus kinda no-maintenance yards! Stucco the house to match.
Hide from the neighbors!









Had an insane amount spent on professional landscaping last year:banghead:
Got to keep it nice!
Although I have a mad-max idea for cleaning (scrubbing) the deck...
a $50 lawnmower from craigslist, and mount the business end of a pushbroom to the blade bar. *vroom!* instant, high speed deck scrubber.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

+








Crazy? _probably._ a good kind of crazy though.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I would come down there just to help you build your ULTRASWEEPER!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
no, top ground gear force style....cement the whole lawn [or try to







]

That was hilarious.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Well, my camera finally got here today. Of course I don't have a memory card for it yet, so no pictures. I'm installing the software on my computer now. 
My knee is killing me today. And the best part is, today is the first day of my work week. I have 4 more full days to go.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Oh, and SWEET NEW RIDE, there Marco! Looking good...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Nice car Marc! Can't wait to see it in it's natural icy salty habitat









Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The car is actualy from Toronto, so it has seen a very low quantity of salt so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_








Crazy? _probably._ a good kind of crazy though.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The car is actualy from Toronto, so it has seen a very low quantity of salt so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

But what about the *quality* of salt?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
But what about the *quality* of salt?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

They say it's quality, not quantity!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_They say it's quality, not quantity!

General motors begs to differ.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
The car is actualy from Toronto, so it has seen a very low quantity of salt so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

LOL! I suppose that is a relative concept.
Congrats on the new purchase Marc!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Had an insane amount spent on professional landscaping last year:banghead:
Got to keep it nice!
Although I have a mad-max idea for cleaning (scrubbing) the deck...
a $50 lawnmower from craigslist, and mount the business end of a pushbroom to the blade bar. *vroom!* instant, high speed deck scrubber.

one word.....supercharger


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
General motors begs to differ.









the general does things by his book, and no one elses


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

BRB, gotta rearrange some vehicles. Driving the black Rocco home tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Home, where - back to NY?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Home, where - back to NY?

since when is chris from ny?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The car is actualy from Toronto, so it has seen a very low quantity of salt so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


*HAH!!!*
No, Marc. Just... no.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Home, where - back to NY?

Uhhhhh.......................what?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I think that Greg assumed that the whirlwind of posts was Fraser, because it usually is him!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I think that Greg assumed that the whirlwind of posts was Fraser, because it usually is him!









or something


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I think that Greg assumed that the whirlwind of posts was Fraser, because it usually is him!









just cuz chris and i are both from md and both have black sciroccos [now







] does not mean were the same greg.... i thought you said i was special















oh, and yeah, i post alot too


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

I have twice the Sciroccos, and twice the valves per Scirocco.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm in statistics class now. It's very boring.
Last test I got a 76%, but I was the highest grade in the class, not only that, I was an outlier that ruined the curve. So I got a 100% grade for the test, the rest of the class was curved WAY WAY up.

Reminds me of my Digital Logic final back in college- I scored a %54, with the curve it brought it up to a %79.







I thought about keeping it and framing it. That class was the SUXORZ.
Brendan


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I have twice the Sciroccos, and twice the valves per Scirocco.









uncalled for


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
uncalled for










That's reality.








Oh wait, I have an 8V too.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_

*HAH!!!*
No, Marc. Just... no.
























It is.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I think that Greg assumed that the whirlwind of posts was Fraser, because it usually is him!










True.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
That's reality.








Oh wait, I have an 8V too.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
just cuz chris and i are both from md and both have black sciroccos [now







] does not mean were the same greg.... i thought you said i was special















oh, and yeah, i post alot too









You are special, in a 'Sloth-love-CHunk' sort of way.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
You are special, in a 'Sloth-love-CHunk' sort of way.


beauty is in the eye of the beholder greg


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

It is.









How's about I show you a picture of my rear wheel arches two years ago when it was painted, and another picture now, and we'll see how little salt there is in TO.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Oh come on, you guys have very mild winters in Toronto.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Oh come on, you guys have very mild winters in Toronto.

















Today is March 27th. We are expecting 2-5cm tonight, making the biggest snowfall on record... ever.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*

At least you guys _have_ winter. I miss having real snow. We got like 5" all season this year.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I am a closet GM lover. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QO6ER2K65sE
Lots of GM sensors and connectors in my car.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_At least you guys _have_ winter. I miss having real snow. We got like 5" all season this year.

we havent had a proper winter since i sold my old dodge pickup...when i had my a4 quattro we had a couple good bursts
but the past year two years have been jokes....only needed to break out the touareg like once for legit reasons


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

This winter was pointless. Last winter we had one real snowstorm, where we got something like 8" IIRC, and a couple of 2-3" storms. Remember when we were kids (mid 90's) and we got the huge blizzards, with the ice and everything. Winter was fun back then.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I love that video


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_This winter was pointless. Last winter we had one real snowstorm, where we got something like 8" IIRC, and a couple of 2-3" storms. Remember when we were kids (mid 90's) and we got the huge blizzards, with the ice and everything. Winter was fun back then.


funny thing is, after the blizzard of 96, we decided 'hey, living out in almost harford county, maybe its time for a truck'...granted, there were a couple good winters since then, but overall, the impetus for the purchase of a truck has yet to be replicated
i still http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif our touareg though, so ill allow it


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_My knee is killing me today. And the best part is, today is the first day of my work week. I have 4 more full days to go.









Chris, you are too young to have knee problems!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Remember when we were kids *(early 80s)* and we got the huge blizzards, with the ice and everything. Winter was fun back then.

I had to correct that for me. YMMV.








I just realized that ownage with pics isn't (easily) possible with the iPhone. No way to copy and paste picture links. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by scirocco*joe at 11:46 PM 3-27-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

See - that's what I'm sayin' - I'd get an iphone if I could upload my pics and post em from wherever I am in true timob form.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_








We are expecting 2-5cm tonight, making the biggest snowfall on record... ever.

Our big snowfalls are like 30cms, not 2-5cms. See what I'm saying here.










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:56 PM 3-27-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Remember when we were kids *(mid 70's)* and we got the huge blizzards, with the ice and everything. Winter was fun back then.


Fixed.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_See - that's what I'm sayin' - I'd get an iphone if I could upload my pics and post em from wherever I am in true timob form.

the timob just carries a computer everywhere so he can do anything he wants wherever he wants.....so long as he has signal


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_I just realized that ownage with pics isn't (easily) possible with the iPhone. No way to copy and paste picture links. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


That last page went by rather quickly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We did a good job this time.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
That last page went by rather quickly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We did a good job this time.









good hustle people, good hustle


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I had to correct that for me. YMMV.








I just realized that ownage with pics isn't (easily) possible with the iPhone. No way to copy and paste picture links. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


weaksauce.
Either concentrate on your phonecalls and do them right, or concentrate on the cincy thread and do it right.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
weaksauce.
Either concentrate on your phonecalls and do them right, or concentrate on the cincy thread and do it right.

iPhone doesn't have a right click.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

It's all touch screen right? It might be like a Mac laptop. Try tapping the screen with 2 fingers. Who knows, might work.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Muahahah! I'm gettin' in the car, drivin' up to New York.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_This winter *was* pointless.

So what's the deal with the past tense here? Supposed to be -8C here tonight. I'll have to find more living room wrenching to do at this rate. Yuck.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Postin' from an NJTP service plaza.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Postin' from an NJTP service plaza.

Jealous that you're going to the NYC Auto Show.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
*Macs* don't have a right click.









fixxed for ya


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Muahahah! I'm gettin' in the car, drivin' up to New York.

just got a call from timbo....hes on the staten island ferry
close as makes no difference 2 hours from his place to the ferry at this time of the morning is amazing








too bad the rush was for no good reason, cuz the show dosnt open till 11


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Goodmorning, have fun at the show, we need pics.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

no posts in like 6 hours








timbo and i just finished at the autoshow...good times, im sure timbo will post up pictures when he can http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_no posts in like 6 hours










I raked more leaves today


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

What a boring day.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_What a boring day.

in here atleast...oh wait, im going to the library now







the boredom continues http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
in here atleast...oh wait, im going to the library now







the boredom continues http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I'm so bored I actually wish something would happen at work.
But I'm getting on a train in half an hour, so you won't hear from me all weekend, probably


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*

I feel ya' bro'.

The boredom is actually painful.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Are you all following along with the epic 'Claw that stole a skyline and got pwned' threads?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Are you all following along with the epic 'Claw that stole a skyline and got pwned' threads?

What have I missed?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
What have I missed?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3758910
Guy takes car on testdrive, never comes back.
Moderator on other forum sees car, takes pictures of driver.
another person follows the car home, blocks it in until the cops come.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

http://forums.beyond.ca/showth...ber=1


----------



## Tim Chunks (Oct 8, 2005)

Got 1 new wheel today still waiting for the other 4. Thats about all the excitment I got.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

For the Chevette?


----------



## Tim Chunks (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Hellz yes gotta pimp her out yo.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3758910
Guy takes car on testdrive, never comes back.
Moderator on other forum sees car, takes pictures of driver.
another person follows the car home, blocks it in until the cops come.

this one is good too
http://www.nsxprime.com/forums...age=1

_Quote, originally posted by *nye46m3 on the akarally boards* »_
Cliff's note
Page 1
– Spammer NSX_NICK tries to peddle his website by bragging he’s made a bunch of money and bought a NSX for $63k in cash.
– Spammer gets exposed as owner of said website and his name is Nick Sitko.
http://www.nsxprime.com/forums...nt=21
– NSX_NICK denies identity and address.
Page 2
– NSX_NICK gets exposed for lying about paying in cash.
http://www.nsxprime.com/forums...nt=52
– A Nick Sitko is found on South Carolina Sex Offenders website. http://www.nsxprime.com/forums...nt=48
Page 3
– Nick Sitko is found on familywatchdog.us http://www.nsxprime.com/forums...t=115
– Thread starts to spread around the interweb.
Page 4
– NSX_NICK attempts damage control still denies identity and address and the fact that he’s a pedo. He’s still claiming that he bought the NSX with $63K in a suitcase full of 20s.
Page 5
– NSX_NICK lies some more against direct evidence.
Page 6
– NSX_NICK lies some more while being a condescending douche, bragging about his income and new Porsche 911.
Page 7
– NSX_NICK gets exposed for lying about his income by his postings in other threads.
http://www.nsxprime.com/forums...t=302
– NSX_NICK’s lie bout not owning the poker site advertised in his profile is exposed when pictures of his NSX is found in the site’s image directories.
http://www.nsxprime.com/forums...t=331
http://www.nsxprime.com/forums...t=341
Page 8
– Nick Sitko myspage page is found. His picture matches the sex offender websites and his myspace is peddling the same gambling sites, proving conclusively what we knew all along that Nick Sitko the spammer/gambler and Nick Sitko the pedo is one and the same.
http://www.nsxprime.com/forums...t=364
http://www.nsxprime.com/forums...t=374
– Anonymous poster ran the tag of Nick’s NSX and it comes back to a Nick Sitko with the same exact address as the spammer/pedo, proving conclusively that the poster NSX_NICK is in fact Nick Sitko the pedo spammer. Anonymous poster also discovers Nick’s NSX has a lien holder on it.
http://www.nsxprime.com/forums...t=397
Page 9 and 10
– Nick Sitko still denies his own identity, but gets caught deleting his NSX pictures from the poker site’s directory.
http://www.nsxprime.com/forums...t=455
http://www.nsxprime.com/forums...t=460
http://www.nsxprime.com/forums...t=462
Page 11
– User Kevin1965 pops up, poses as a random stranger and defends Nick, citing libel, defamation etc. One can safely assume this is one of Nick’s acquaintances or it’s Nick himself.
Page 12
– Kevin1965 gets exposed for cutting and pasting from a Defamation of Character article.
http://www.nsxprime.com/forums...t=563
Kevin 1965, total stranger, then claim he just spoke with Nick’s attorney and proceeds to defend Nick’s pedophile charges.
Page 14
– Kevin1965 gets his lies thoroughly exposed by a real attorney.
http://www.nsxprime.com/forums...t=674
– More corroborating evidence from Nick’s mechanic, proving NSX_NICK and Nick Sitko the spammer pedo are one and the same.
http://www.nsxprime.com/forums...t=678


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Yeah, that one is good to. Wonder if he molested a boy or girl? Either way, he's a sketchy SOB.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Just got finished reading about the Claw. Hilarious.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

The CLAW!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Dr. Claw. 








Owned.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Just got finished reading about the Claw. Hilarious.









x2


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
What have I missed?

Stupid snow...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

it is crazy slow in here today


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

the claw made my day.
http://calgary.ctv.ca/servlet/...bcast


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_it is crazy slow in here today









Yeah it is...must be this spring everyone is talking about


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Yeah it is...must be this spring everyone is talking about









psh...i remember back years ago we had real springs...these springs now are weaksauce in comparison


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

the mk5 forum never ceases to amaze me








some one wanted to hear more turbo spool, so someone suggested he install this:http://www.ststurbo.com/universal_system
sadly, im kinda interested now







i just think its a TON of piping to be run, which leads to its own issues....the least of which is the mk5 is already turbo in this kids case
but, a rear turbo scirocco


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Stupid snow...

Here are three from this morning here, see who can spot the sure sign of spring in one of them!


(Bonus round if you correctly identify the shrubberies. Neeps is NOT a correct answer)

Gobble Gobble...
It was pretty dull when I took those, but by time work was over, the sky got real pretty!! Cheered ME up anyway.












_Modified by punchbug at 7:34 AM 3-29-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Wow, this place is very dead tonight.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I just got home. Very tired.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

my car broke down tonight.
alt belt slipped off














\
had to leave it until I can get back to it tomorrow with tools and new belt


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Get an ABF setup!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_my car broke down tonight.
alt belt slipped off














\
had to leave it until I can get back to it tomorrow with tools and new belt

Where's you leave it?


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

bummer. hope the repair goes well.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I just got home. Very tired.









i hope traffic from nyc wasnt THAT bad getting home


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_my car broke down tonight.
alt belt slipped off














\
had to leave it until I can get back to it tomorrow with tools and new belt

that sucks roger


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

Morning everyone. I'm off to burn trees and brush on the house lot. Maybe we'll get some nice pics if we don't burn our soon to be new town to the ground.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

What's up guys. . . 
Weekend in OH!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Where's you leave it?

it's at the Kentlands


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Get an ABF setup!!









I want to keep my A/C


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_What's up guys. . . 
Weekend in OH!


'
does that mean that spinney will be one step closer to a moving scirocco?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
'
does that mean that spinney will be one step closer to a moving scirocco?









In theory. 
I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
'
does that mean that spinney will be one step closer to a moving scirocco?










_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
In theory. 
I'll believe it when I see it.









Yeah Timbo is right in theory only. . . 
I'll believe it when I see it too


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

timbo didnt respond to my post....it didnt take you 8 hours to get home from nyc did it? i hope there was a pitstop


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

I am very pissed off right now. The only thing stopping me from making progress is this little nut on the drive axle
















Need to wait for my dad to get home to try with a torch.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Yeah, those F'ers have a torque spec of like 175 ft-lbs (or is it lb-ft?)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

no- - it took me 1:35 to get home from NY during rush hour. I don't know what kind of luck I have!!








I went to Saddest6day66's place to powdercoat stuff, and we ended up going to war with a cabby and it's radiator hoses from hell.







But we got it done. No thanks to my happy hoseclamp too which proved to be not-very-useful.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_no- - it took me 1:35 to get home from NY during rush hour. I don't know what kind of luck I have!!








I went to Saddest6day66's place to powdercoat stuff, and we ended up going to war with a cabby and it's radiator hoses from hell.







But we got it done. No thanks to my happy hoseclamp too which proved to be not-very-useful.

how the hell did you do that? im taking you on rush hour trips from now on.
hate to say it, but you cant have not expected the hose clamps to bite you int he ass sooner or later...walking around the autoshow all high and mighty like 'hose clamps cannot defeat me, i am the timbo'


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_175 ft-lbs (or is it lb-ft?)

First one. Then the other....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_
First one. Then the other....































That's great!!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Yeah, those F'ers have a torque spec of like 175 ft-lbs (or is it lb-ft?)

Actually they both work, 175 lbs. of pressure on a 1 ft lever or 1 lb of pressure on a 175 ft lever.
But that's why I use air tools now, it's just a little portable compressor but it can run an air impact gun long enough to break most nuts loose.
And Goodmorning all.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

It's really slow in here today.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

yay i get to do brakes on my friends voyager...
oh so much fun


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_It's really slow in here today.


I am working some OT then going home to fix my car


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_It's really slow in here today.


and mr lee is grinding it to a halt
rim shot please















own


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

you so funny


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Alternator swapped - _check_
Plug wires changed - _check_
positive lead from batter and to started upgraded - _check_
Now it is time for a bath for the Scirocco. Right after I take a shower. 
Cheers!


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

New grounds - ?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Alternator swapped - _check_
Plug wires changed - _check_
positive lead from batter and to started upgraded - _check_
Now it is time for a bath for the Scirocco. Right after I take a shower. 
Cheers!









did the solve the '3rd times the charm' starting option you had joe?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_









Yay!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Dead in here again today. Where is everybody?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Dead in here again today. Where is everybody?

im here....i was getting lost in vortex and hunting for a new camera
i got myself some new sunvisors tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i can get rid of my crusty nasty ones


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

How crusty are they? All of mine are terrible.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_How crusty are they? All of mine are terrible.

drivers side, all the foam is floating in it, so it looks bloated
pas side, the mirror looks like it fell out about 2 decades ago, and the foam has been rotting since
but when they are closed, they look fine








oh, and chris you can have em if you want em
oh well, mk1 jetta visors on the way, white black hottness


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Cool, I'll take em. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The ones on the black car are especially disgusting.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Cool, I'll take em. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The ones on the black car are especially disgusting.









no worries....your gonna have to remind me though, cuz im not home now to pull em and set em aside, but i will TRY not to throw em out


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Dead in here again today. Where is everybody?

watching the original "Thomas Crown Affair" with Steve McQueen on TCM.
Cool cars, Meyers Manx Dune Bugger with Corvair motor


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Age: 24
Do I sound smarter now when I post?








My Grandpa got me an Advance Autoparts gift card. This will come in handy!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Is it the Timob's birthday?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Actually, I didn't realize I was posting after midnight. Yesterday was mah birthday.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Happy birthday to the Timob.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Thanks!
My, you are coming up to 10k soon too!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
psh...i remember back years ago we had real springs...these springs now are weaksauce in comparison









Fraser - you're not OLD enough to remember "years ago."


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_does that mean that spinney will be one step closer to a moving scirocco?









It might. Note the contents of the Rubbermaid tub.








What a long day. Got four hours of sleep last night and then drove three hours to meet up with Brian. After catching up for a couple hours, I went to indulge one of my other hobbies:
















Finally I had a late dinner with my aunt & uncle, and spent another 3.5 hours in the car to arrive back in Dayton at midnight. WTF am I doing still up??


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_










Nice!

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
WTF am I doing still up??

Almost exactly what I asked myself this morning at 5:00. Almost.
Nasty east wind blowing, can't be good.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Not sure what you're still doing up but Goodmorning, and Happy belated B-day Timbo.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Is that a Ferrari Train?








That is my grandpa's hobby as well, but he prefers steam.
This was the last picture I ever took with a film camera, 1999 with a Pentax IQZoom. 30 seconds later, I was almost killed by this little support vehicle train thingy that was going like 55.








I took this a couple of years ago in Strassburg, PA, one of the best photos I've ever taken. This was on an Olympus C-3030 zoom. (3.0 MP)


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Actually, I didn't realize I was posting after midnight. Yesterday was mah birthday.

i should smack you.....hang out with you like ALL DAY friday and no mention of this








happy belated birthday man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Fraser - you're not OLD enough to remember "years ago."









i can remember a couple years ago


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Is that a Ferrari Train?









LOL! No silly, it's Norfolk Southern.









_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_That is my grandpa's hobby as well, but he prefers steam.
This was the last picture I ever took with a film camera, 1999 with a Pentax IQZoom. 30 seconds later, I was almost killed by this little support vehicle train thingy that was going like 55.









Mmmmm. Steam. Big interest, relatively few pics that I've taken ough.
Is that on the Durango & Silverton?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Oh, and good morning everyone!
Hmmmm. Cupboards are bare, and I'm hungry. Might have to go forage before going to the garage. (Reminds me, update pics would be good, lots more progress.)
So what's everyone else into today?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
So what's everyone else into today?

more school work/writing/studying http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif of course punctuated by gratuitous amounts of vortexing and parts hunting









on that note....for anyone looking for MS [not mine] http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3716454


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Happy late birthday Timbo!!
Things seem to be a little slow this morning...


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

norfolk southern is in baltimore too. they have a yard or two on the east side of the city and there is always something to see there, mainly CSX but youll see alot of NS and a hand full of conrail engines there most of the time


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (loud wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loud wagen* »_norfolk southern is in baltimore too. they have a yard or two on the east side of the city and there is always something to see there, mainly CSX but youll see alot of NS and a hand full of conrail engines there most of the time

yeah they do....i see that jive everytime i take the train to and from school
so this summer, anyone who wants to come down and photoshoot it up there, id be game....hell i might even have a camera by then


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

This is really unrelated to Cincy, but so is this thread so it doesn't matter. For those of you with Euro lights that are using the city lights-what did you wire them too? I figured I would wire them to the parking lights, but then aren't they on when the headlights are on too? I guess it really doesn't matter, but just seems odd. And if this is the way everyone has them, is that the way they are all wired in Europe?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

i have mine vampire clipped off the turn signal bulb's lead for parking lights.
yeah, they are on with the headlights, but i dont know of any other way to get it done without it becoming a more complicated process than needed.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Is that on the Durango & Silverton?

Yes, it is!!
My sister goes to college in Durango - Fort Lewis. If you visit - and see a sign for the Student Programming Council, I designed their logo.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Good evening everyone!
Look what I saw while I was at work today:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Rocco finally got buffed today :
My youngest said I missed a spot:








Timob shot:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

Looks awesome!








Mine got washed today. Of course my polishing compound was all dried up and useless, so I couldn't get the big scratch or the haziness out of my hood.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

If diesel prices don't start a downward trend soon, I'll be showing up to Cincy in a Kia.








I'm already gonna be a day ahead of the MD caravan. Way to plan.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Age: 24
Do I sound smarter now when I post?








My Grandpa got me an Advance Autoparts gift card. This will come in handy!!









Woot!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_you so funny


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

morio, the car looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Fraser - you're not OLD enough to remember "years ago."









Back in the old days, when he could not even enjoy a beer. That was a long time ago. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_i have mine vampire clipped off the turn signal bulb's lead for parking lights.
yeah, they are on with the headlights, but i dont know of any other way to get it done without it becoming a more complicated process than needed.









I'm gonna relay mine so they turn off when the headlights come on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_New grounds - ?

Grounds were done last July. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
did the solve the '3rd times the charm' starting option you had joe?

The answer would be "sorta, no."


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Back in the old days, when he could not even enjoy a beer. That was a long time ago. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I'm gonna relay mine so they turn off when the headlights come on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









continuing the craziness....marc i salute you


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Is that a Ferrari Train?








That is my grandpa's hobby as well, but he prefers steam.
This was the last picture I ever took with a film camera, 1999 with a Pentax IQZoom. 30 seconds later, I was almost killed by this little support vehicle train thingy that was going like 55.








I took this a couple of years ago in Strassburg, PA, one of the best photos I've ever taken. This was on an Olympus C-3030 zoom. (3.0 MP)









Choochoo!
Those are nice pictures. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_









Just plain SWEET, Morio! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
The answer would be "sorta, no."









sorry man


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
continuing the craziness....marc i salute you









If all goes to plan, I'll get my garage space this week. Let the Scirocco madness begin. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
If all goes to plan, I'll get my garage space this week. Let the Scirocco madness begin. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i think that deserves a muhahaha...paging timbo


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i think that deserves a muhahaha...paging timbo









Only timbo can do a muhaha the right way.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Only timbo can do a muhaha the right way.









exactly....so where is he to *properly* set this thread off?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i think that deserves a muhahaha...paging timbo









MUAHHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

thanks man!!! Trying to represent Alpine white........ almost ready for Cincy..... Need Interior work next:
engine bay cleaned on Saturday:








another TIMOB shot:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*

Muuhahahahahahha for Morio!! Nice!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*

Good evening all.
I actually accomplished something, well 2 things, set up a drill mounted buffing wheel and started buffing the Fox mani, and changed a couple wheel studs on a friends Buick, thank goodness for air tools and fire wrenches, some gorilla put the lug nuts on with over 200ft/lbs of torque, it took a breaker bar and a 4' piece of pipe to break them loose, but I won in the end


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*

Alrighty, some have asked what we were all doing this weekend, so here goes.
FIRST! Morio/Timob/Daun!!! NICE pictures! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So Friday, saw this cool toy, and took a pic, looks like fun!

Saturday, I went off buying stuff, some mini eggs for a late Easter hunt for my son, got him a chocolate helicopter too! (He's only 24 and was whining that the E.B. had chintzed him for candy, which was true)

Then went and looked at 2008 Rabbits for my daughter:

Saw some MkV Golfs too







, but purchased this 2008 City Golf (MkIV chassis) Loaded and cheap enough to replace the daughter's Focus pretty panlessly for now till I call it back as my winterbeater in a few years. We'll split payments while she uses it, but the monthly's pretty easy to deal with:

We already have a parts car for it anyway!!

Cleaned up the last of the "previously loved" parts for Klaus' transaxle project and delivered the final lot of parts to the transmission guy down the road for assembly. It'll be nice to get the car back on the ground!:

Went to the driver's meeting for the local track, had a couple of nice meals out, drank some beer when I could finally stay home, and did bookwork tonight. So that's why I was not on here a whole lot!
Joe, check the small starter wires, on the coil and fifth injector too...16Vs can be such drama queens about starting. Not looking forward to firing mine up next time...which should be real soon.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

cathy: your weekend looked like a blast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
congrats on getting klaus closer to the road again


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_cathy: your weekend looked like a blast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
congrats on getting klaus closer to the road again









It was sure a busy one. I also finished polishing Klaus' new tailpipe, it's just plain TT stainless, but with multiple grades of sandpaper and some compound and elbowgrease, it came out looking pretty good. So that can go on when we finally get the engine back on its mounts. I'm eager to get him closer to driving, but he's quite a ways from that yet.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Honestly, I think that the restyled City Golf is ghastly.







It's probably a decent dd though. What engine is in it? TDI?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
It was sure a busy one. I also finished polishing Klaus' new tailpipe, it's just plain TT stainless, but with multiple grades of sandpaper and some compound and elbowgrease, it came out looking pretty good. So that can go on when we finally get the engine back on its mounts. I'm eager to get him closer to driving, but he's quite a ways from that yet. 

homebrew solutions for problems http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
just keep thinking about how great it will be when all the work was done right and he gets on the road again


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Honestly, I think that the restyled City Golf is ghastly.







It's probably a decent dd though. What engine is in it? TDI?

It's an unexciting 2-point-slow, and is admittedly not what I'd choose if I was independently wealthy, and I will continue to drive my 99 TDI bug till it becomes unreliable, which may well be many years. This one will always be nine years newer though eh? I'm not nuts about a lot of the new cars, too big and heavy, etc. But this one will fill the bill. The winter car just needs to start and run, it's all about the A1s for me, and I just won't salt them. (I should have three to choose from shortly) If you ever have a daughter, you'll understand the idea of wrapping her in a safe chassis with a good warrantee. And not in a Focus with a dead clutch.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
It's an unexciting 2-point-slow, and is admittedly not what I'd choose if I was independently wealthy, and I will continue to drive my 99 TDI bug till it becomes unreliable, which may well be many years. This one will always be nine years newer though eh? I'm not nuts about a lot of the new cars, too big and heavy, etc. But this one will fill the bill. The winter car just needs to start and run, it's all about the A1s for me, and I just won't salt them. (I should have three to choose from shortly) If you ever have a daughter, you'll understand the idea of wrapping her in a safe chassis with a good warrantee. And not in a Focus with a dead clutch.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif there is alot to be said for the newer cars and their safety and practicality.....thats why there not so fun to look at and drive


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Just thought I'd say:
I REALLY like the Citi Golf. I think it's a really good looking car. WAY better than the Mk4, and even the Mk5.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Just thought I'd say:
I REALLY like the Citi Golf. I think it's a really good looking car. WAY better than the Mk4, and even the Mk5.

i respectfully disagree....way better than the mk4, yes, but i have come to love the mk5
maybe cuz i own one


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
maybe cuz i own one
























Mk5:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Just thought I'd say:
I REALLY like the Citi Golf. I think it's a really good looking car. WAY better than the Mk4, and even the Mk5.

The city Golf is a MK4


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Saw some MkV Golfs too







, but purchased this 2008 City Golf (MkIV chassis) Loaded and cheap enough to replace the daughter's Focus pretty panlessly for now till I call it back as my winterbeater in a few years. We'll split payments while she uses it, but the monthly's pretty easy to deal with:


That's a nice car. I like the color too. Your daughter is quite lucky. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_We already have a parts car for it anyway!!



That is a nice "nature morte" picture.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_








Mk5:
























yeah, i know, i know....atleast mines boosted though








own with my corolla










_Modified by frd206 at 11:44 PM 3-30-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_own with my corolla


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

bad news
this car [image 'borrowed'] is no more








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3748553


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_If diesel prices don't start a downward trend soon, I'll be showing up to Cincy in a Kia.










What, you have a diesel powered Scirocco? Last I knew your 16v ran on gasoline....
Just drive it. There's a special kind of hell for people that trailer their Sciroccos to Cincy.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Goodmorning, this is weird, me being the first one posting for the day.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Yeah! Where is everyone?
C I N C Y ! ! !


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Yeah! Where is everyone?


im here, im here, dont get your underpants in a bunch


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Hehehee.... Rodolfo







Lower right corner! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Yeah! Where is everyone?
C I N C Y ! ! !


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Man oh man I got BURNT at that car show yesterday. 








<-- me


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Sunscreen......have you not learned yet?
Tip* During Cincy it is importnat to wear your sunscreen...or suffer...









_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Man oh man I got BURNT at that car show yesterday. 








<-- me



_Modified by Neptuno at 9:32 AM 3-31-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
im here, im here, dont get your underpants in a bunch










I'm not wearing any, commando FTW!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*








TMI


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Tip* During Cincy it is importnat to wear your sunscreen...or suffer...










Mmmm, bacon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I'm not wearing any, commando FTW!
















my day was going so well to that point too


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I'm not wearing any, commando FTW!
















MITIN


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey, at least you didn't tell us not to get our panties in a bunch, think what you might have learned about other forum members!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Hey, at least you didn't tell us not to get our panties in a bunch, think what you might have learned about other forum members!

see, that was my exact thought process when i wrote it...error on the side of caution, but, as i should have expected, greg took it to a new level


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Hey, at least you didn't tell us not to get our panties in a bunch, think what you might have learned about other forum members!

And I still didn't need to know you were going commando!
That is just MITIN!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

The reality is the commando line was just a throwaway. I don't care if you believe me or not, but I'm actually cleaning house this AM in boxers adn sweatpants and a white T. I look like PWT actually.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

What's with all these acronyms?
In 50 years, we'll be speaking in only acronyms.
And not only acronyms, there are multiple ones that are the same, they'll be context-sensitive.
For example, TTT can mean to the top, or it can mean Thought that too.
MTF, NIFOC, OIC, LSHMBH, GA GAL, WTF, BIOYIOP, 404?
Even though it's a run-on sentence, it makes sense.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
MTF, NIFOC, OIC, LSHMBH, GA GAL, WTF, BIOYIOP, 404?.

Ok, I don't get it.
PWT = Poor White Trash. I don't know what you said!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Ok, I don't get it.
PWT = Poor White Trash. I don't know what you said!

See? we won't be able to communicate in the future!! We'll all be in old folks homes at 65 because we can't function in society anymore!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
See? we won't be able to communicate in the future!! We'll all be in old folks homes at 65 because we can't function in society anymore!!









We'll all have to RTFM to unserstand....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Check out this online store:
http://www.retro1-2-3.com/store/home.asp
I saw some of their stuff in person back in the fall at Hershey. Very cool, but $2800 for a 3 foot toy deusenberg toy?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
See? we won't be able to communicate in the future!! We'll all be in old folks homes at 65 because we can't function in society anymore!!









timbo is just talking in matrix language....have you been working on your car today?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Wired and plumbed in my Aux. Air regulator, doesn't seem to be working.







Might not have the wiring hooked up right, will check with my meter later. Did manage to start it up and take it around the block. Pulled it back in and got it up in the air to inspect things. 
-Wish I hadn't.








Both axles are completely toast. I hate the idea of getting new axles when I'll be pulling them and getting new ones again with the engine swap.
Tie rods shot.
Ball joints shot.
Swaybar hardware and bushings munched.
Oil pan gasket leaking.
Flange seal leaking.
Rack bushings a little sloppy.
Both rack boots non-existent.
Struts are on backwards. (R side on Left, L side on right) which causes the stainless steel brake lines to rub the tire.








And the worst of all, the front crossmember is cracked in two places. I can actually grab it and move it around a little.
Cincy might be a long shot for me now. We'll see....
Brendan


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
We'll all have to RTFM to unserstand....


TLAs and FLAs are the way of the future. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Sunscreen......have you not learned yet?
Tip* During Cincy it is importnat to wear your sunscreen...or suffer...

I know my propensity to burn, but it was like 40 degrees in March in Philly. How could I know that I would burn?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Wired and plumbed in my Aux. Air regulator, doesn't seem to be working.







Might not have the wiring hooked up right, will check with my meter later. Did manage to start it up and take it around the block. Pulled it back in and got it up in the air to inspect things. 
-Wish I hadn't.








Both axles are completely toast. I hate the idea of getting new axles when I'll be pulling them and getting new ones again with the engine swap.
Tie rods shot.
Ball joints shot.
Swaybar hardware and bushings munched.
Oil pan gasket leaking.
Flange seal leaking.
Rack bushings a little sloppy.
Both rack boots non-existent.
Struts are on backwards. (R side on Left, L side on right) which causes the stainless steel brake lines to rub the tire.









And the worst of all, the front crossmember is cracked in two places. I can actually grab it and move it around a little.
Cincy might be a long shot for me now. We'll see....
Brendan


that SUCKS sorry man


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I know my propensity to burn, but it was like 40 degrees in March in Philly. How could I know that I would burn?
























You're Irish, right?
If there's direct sun, you'll burn


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

So I missed a little on here. . . Happy B-day Timbo







So I am a few day late








Trip went well. . . Meet up with Daun, we shot the poop for a few hours. . . I got A tranny.
The weekend would have been complete with a *bag of chip *








(So I might be going back to OH before cincy now)
Got to call the court


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*

Morio
Car = Hot


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Morio
Car = Hot

Quite hot!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Yeah! Where is everyone?
C I N C Y ! ! !









Thanks for posting a pic of my 16V! It's lonely right now, sitting in the garage with a stripped '78 in a rotisserie to keep it company.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_The weekend would have been complete with a *bag of chip *








(So I might be going back to OH before cincy now)
Got to call the court









What did you do?!!?!?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_So I missed a little on here. . . Happy B-day Timbo







So I am a few day late








Trip went well. . . Meet up with Daun, we shot the poop for a few hours. . . I got A tranny.
The weekend would have been complete with a *bag of chip *








(So I might be going back to OH before cincy now)
Got to call the court









spinney....tisk tisk
own


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

TLAs and FLAs are the way of the future. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I'm totally lost


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
You're Irish, right?
If there's direct sun, you'll burn









Believe it or not, no. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif The red hair is a red herring.








German, Polish, English and Hungarian, mostly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Erin is Irish enough for us both. 
Also, bad news received today: wedding invitation for Saturday May 31st, 2008.








_So....painfully.....conflicted!_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Believe it or not, no. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif The red hair is a red herring.








German, Polish, English and Hungarian, mostly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Erin is Irish enough for us both. 
Also, bad news received today: wedding invitation for Saturday May 31st, 2008.








_So....painfully.....conflicted!_

Ah, well you've got a good Irish name Joe








As for your schedule, you've already comitted to cincy! There's no turning back!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Ah, well you've got a good Irish name Joe








As for your schedule, you've already comitted to cincy! There's no turning back!

I know, I know. I'm just feeling so bad because this is my brother's best friend, his best man, my brother is most likely his best man. Mark is a long time friend and he even worked for me for a couple of years. His fiance is great, family is fun. I'm just...depressed. Either way, I miss something great. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Good evening everybody


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I know, I know. I'm just feeling so bad because this is my brother's best friend, his best man, my brother is most likely his best man. Mark is a long time friend and he even worked for me for a couple of years. His fiance is great, family is fun. I'm just...depressed. Either way, I miss something great. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

boo...you know theyd ditch your wedding for something cool like cincy


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
boo...you know theyd ditch your wedding for something cool like cincy









Hell, I'd ditch my own wedding to come to Cincy.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Good evening everybody









Wassup?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I'm totally lost









TLAs Three Letters Acronyms.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Believe it or not, no. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif The red hair is a red herring.








German, Polish, English and Hungarian, mostly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Erin is Irish enough for us both. 


I'm not Irish, but I do burn quite easily under the sun.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Check out this online store:
http://www.retro1-2-3.com/store/home.asp
I saw some of their stuff in person back in the fall at Hershey. Very cool, but $2800 for a 3 foot toy deusenberg toy?

Cool!
I remember seeing a Futureliner in town a few years ago. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But two grand for a toy.








I can get a real Scirocco for that price.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
TLAs Three Letters Acronyms.









I like actual words


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Hell, I'd ditch my own wedding to come to Cincy.









hah, i dont doubt it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i would have just not scheduled them on the same day, but i guess there something to be said for skipping something you helped to plan


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_The weekend would have been complete with a *bag of chip *








(So I might be going back to OH before cincy now)
Got to call the court


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
























+1


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

wonder how much work it would be to put this into the rocco.
 16v motor


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_wonder how much work it would be to put this into the rocco.
 16v motor

A lot. A whole lot of custom work.
Porsches 944 have the motor up front, and the tranny in the back.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

take a 3.0L 16V 944 motor in a rocco that thing would be fast


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
A lot. A whole lot of custom work.
Porsches 944 have the motor up front, and the tranny in the back.









It's similar in concept to a mullet.
Business up front, and party in the back.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
It's similar in concept to a mullet.
Business up front, and party in the back.








legitimately funny


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Wassup?

Nothin'. Long weekend, hope you guys didn't miss me too much


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_







legitimately funny

Am I occasionally illigeitimately funny?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Am I occasionally illigeitimately funny?

yes the commando comment from yesterday


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Morio
Car = Hot

wow thanks!! I truly appreciate that..... she is starting to look good.... still slow but oh well...














any pics of your ride???? can't wait to see it at Cincy!!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Quite hot!









please not as hot as your alpine white beast!!!! I hope to be able to get some shots of our cars together at Cincy this year!!!! Alpine white goodness


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*

i spent all day cleaning ........
.
.
.
.
.
my engine bay....
.
.
.
.
.
but you can't see till she's done


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
TLAs Three Letters Acronyms.









Good thing I'm taking that night course then eh? "Acronyms and your wellbeing" . Got a hell of a good one for my initials last night too, but if I tell ya what it is, I'll have to kill you....


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey guys. Just wanted you to know, there may be a possiblility of me being @ Cincy. I won't have a rocco, but I will have an 8v when I do show.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i spent all day cleaning ........
.
.
.
.
.
my engine bay....
.
.
.
.
.
but you can't see till she's done









tease


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
please not as hot as your alpine white beast!!!! I hope to be able to get some shots of our cars together at Cincy this year!!!! Alpine white goodness


























































Wha? My car may look ok in pictures. But it ain't pretty at all up close


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Wha? My car may look ok in pictures. But it ain't pretty at all up close









its getting better though








the engine compartment is pretty....mostly because timbo has about 3 parts left under the hood


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Goodmorning, it snowed yesterday, all day yesterday, so today I get to deal with gawking morons, 5mph because of an accident, in the other direction. Stupid gawkers.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (badpenny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badpenny* »_Hey guys. Just wanted you to know, there may be a possiblility of me being @ Cincy. I won't have a rocco, but I will have an 8v when I do show.

Excellent. Way to rally and recover from your, um, mishap


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

owned.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
its getting better though








the engine compartment is pretty....mostly because timbo has about 3 parts left under the hood









I got nothin' on saddest6day66 though. He deleted his brake booster!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I got nothin' on saddest6day66 though. He deleted his brake booster!









hes also borderline mental


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i spent all day cleaning ........
.
.
.
.
.
my engine bay....
.
.
.
.
.
but you can't see till she's done










_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
tease









+1










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 11:44 AM 4-1-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
hes also borderline mental









That description fits a lot of people too.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
That description fits a lot of people too.









including all my ex girlfriends


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Of course. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
including all my ex girlfriends
















Wow, Plural


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_hes also borderline mental










_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_That description fits a lot of people too.










_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_including all my ex girlfriends
















well you probably were attracted to them because they were mental and broke up with them for the same reason.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
well you probably were attracted to them because they were mental and broke up with them for the same reason.

ittle from column a, little from column b








10-4 on the latter statement though, big 10-4


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Crazy girls are the best in bed. Too bad they are freaking crazy!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I thought all women were mentally insane?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_I thought all women were mentally insane?









thats not the discussion, this is about those that are above and beyond the accepted threshold


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_I thought all women were mentally insane?









Shhhh, there are womens in here now, remember? You're gonna get Cathy in here chastising us.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
well you probably were attracted to them because they were mental and broke up with them for the same reason.

Is that what happened with the ex who has the New Beetle?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
You're gonna get Cathy in here chastising us.










What else is new?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Crazy girls are the best in bed. Too bad they are freaking crazy!









ahmen


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Is that what happened with the ex who has the New Beetle?

yup


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_I thought all women were mentally insane?









yes to some degree that statement is true


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Posting from Atlantic City, NJ, we're on Arctic Avenue.
Passing New York Ave
Now Tennessee Ave
Muahahahah. Passed go, Collected $200


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Just be carefull.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I need to go out and change my plugs before it rains again.








I'm feeling lazy though.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Just a tease. got these today. Storm leather door cards.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I need to dye them black.








And I need myself an extra driver side power window switch.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Just be *careful.*
















 
fixed and x2
make sure to stay off other peoples property too, especially the hotels


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I need to go out and change my plugs before it rains again.








I'm feeling lazy though.









laziness usually wins out over routine maintenance.....this is why used cars are scary


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

cross post from the rear wiper hole plug thread.....is there a plug that fits in the rear washer sprayer? or was that me misreading that thread?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Just a tease. got these today. Storm leather door cards.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I need to dye them black.








And I need myself an extra driver side power window switch.


















Don't dye them


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_ 
fixed and x2


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

tease....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_

Don't dye them









*Black* rules. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_tease....









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_tease....


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_









hey you should be thankful i even went and took a photo. i did it for you ya know...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
*Black* rules. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


True but Red on Tan


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_tease....









Yeah yeah yeah lol
*OWNED*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
hey you should be thankful i even went and took a photo. i did it for you ya know...


















Tease.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_

True but Red on Tan



















Black on black.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_










Black on black.


What a waste


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_

What a waste


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
hey you should be thankful i even went and took a photo. i did it for you ya know...









aw, thanks mr lee. i would try and snap a spy shot of my project for you but i a] am not in possession of the part being worked on and b] am not in possession of a working camera at the time


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_










Black on black.


boooooring








who likes black on black cars?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
laziness usually wins out over routine maintenance.....this is why used cars are scary

Not today. I changed the plugs, and I was surprised to find that it had OEM-style 3 electrode Bosch Supers in it.







I was expecting some cheapo Autolites or Bosch Platinums. 
I also got the memory card for my camera, and some cd's that I ordered. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I also got all of the annoying stickers off of my car, except for the Infinity one, which I think I'm going to have to heat up.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Not today. I changed the plugs, and I was surprised to find that it had OEM-style 3 electrode Bosch Supers in it.







I was expecting some cheapo Autolites or Bosch Platinums. 
I also got the memory card for my camera, and some cd's that I ordered. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I also got all of the annoying stickers off of my car, except for the Infinity one, which I think I'm going to have to heat up.









awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i think mine has autolites in it now







cuz some jackass sold me the wrong NGK plugs








awesome about the cds and memory card, what camera did you end up getting?
and yay crusty stickers


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_

boooooring








who likes black on black cars?









i sure don't


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Canon Rebel XTi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I also shaved off my moustache.








I look really young without facial hair.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i sure don't 

Me neither


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

You heard me


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I went outside and took a few quick photos:








The sticker from hell:








Remnants of rub strip and rusty spot (the only one on the whole car):








My hood, notice the big scratch going across and the dull spot in the middle:
















Don't know why it's there







:








The driveway:








The garage:








Passat parts:








Scirocco parts:








Backyard greenhouse (about to fall over):
















My 4Runner's extremely ugly bumper:








Rust:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Canon Rebel XTi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

cool cool....i think im gonna jump on the dslr bandwagen soon too
anyone got anything to say about the sony dslrs? or, just because im too lazy to go back to when this was hashed out in this thread, does the nikon d40x suffer from the same funky autofocus deal that the d40 has?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Don't know why it's there







:










cus he was pretending it was a porsche, duh....i have a porsche horn button now
porsche bits in/on vws, its the cool thing to do


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
cool cool....i think im gonna jump on the dslr bandwagen soon too


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Been happy with the D70s.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Alright, I'm getting hungry, where should I go? The choices are Burger King, McDonalds, and Wendy's.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Alright, I'm getting hungry, where should I go? The choices are Burger King, McDonalds, and Wendy's.

if your gonna inflict fast food upon yourself, i vote bk

to marc....what is the d70 comparable to in the current lineup of d40x,60,80?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

bk it is then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_bk it is then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

so easily swayed.....
_Quote, originally posted by * the timob* »_ muhahahah


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

No fast food Muahahahas unless Wendy's is involved.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_to marc....what is the d70 comparable to in the current lineup of d40x,60,80?

Don't know what is equivalent to the D70s. Maybee the D80.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

The D80, according to Wikipedia.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_The D80, according to Wikipedia.

You could ask Jeff for info on the D80. He's the man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Don't know what is equivalent to the D70s. Maybee the D80. 

d80 is way out of my price range....im trying to stay around 6-700
i like the sony alpha 200....but for an entra 100 bucks i get a live view feature...which might be enough to push me up to the 700 mark







plus sony has an outlet in rehoboth beach...no sales tax on a multihundred dollar purchase is enticing, plus the outlet might have a break on the price...i hope


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

im coughing from here because of all that dust


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Quack quack *cough* quack quack.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

1 post from 5000 Marc!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I know how to buff that crap out!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_I know how to buff that crap out!!


what crap, the rust or the side trim adhesive from HELL?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I see what ou did there!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_1 post from 5000 Marc!

















wow, nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















Funny looking hat.









How many days untill cincy? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I'm going to get new garage space this week. Just a few days before I get my cars out of storage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

hahah 5000 post and a page ownage


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

i must say, that post had like 8 things going on it, but hey, its your post, you can cry if you want to


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

anyone need a new horn??


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_anyone need a new horn??


id be afraid id blow my headlight and grill assembly off the car....let alone the hood


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
What a waste









I have to agree Marc - dying Storm panels?? *sigh*


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I just finished watching a three hour instructional DVD on how to rebuild a VW Type IV engine. I've never been more bored in my life.
The production values were a little below my standards








_But..._ job interview tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_I just finished watching a three hour instructional DVD on how to rebuild a VW Type IV engine. I've never been more bored in my life.
The production values were a little below my standards








_But..._ job interview tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

your saying some shop lights and a garage are below your standards?








good luck on the interview http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
Your saying some shop lights and a garage are below your standards?










Yeah... something about those three years of film school had something to do with it, I think, especially considering most of that was lighting









_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
good luck on the interview http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_









Ducks!!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

I wouldn't worry too much about blowing anything apart with the horn, with that pathetic little line they have connected I'd be surprised if you could got much more than a squeak out of it.


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_anyone need a new horn??

How long does that take to spool up?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (badpenny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badpenny* »_Hey guys. Just wanted you to know, there may be a possiblility of me being @ Cincy. I won't have a rocco, but I will have an 8v when I do show.

Cool, cool, the more the merrier!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_I thought all women were mentally insane?









Hey, hey, hey, easy there, not me, it's the guys in my life that fill those roles...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
what crap, the rust or the side trim adhesive from HELL?

The Adhesive from Hell!!l Of course It is surprisingly easy actually. You just need a rubber wheel from an autobody store








This is what you need! It works like a charm! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








https://www.autobodytoolmart.c....aspx


_Modified by Neptuno at 8:39 AM 4-2-2008_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Hey, hey, hey, easy there, not me, it's the guys in my life that fill those roles...









Quite literally if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Goodmorning, nothing to add so far today.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
The Adhesive from Hell!!l Of course It is surprisingly easy actually. You just need a rubber wheel from an autobody store


awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif another trip to the parts store is in order when i get home


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif another trip to the parts store is in order when i get home









What's with the








The way I see it, a project is only enhanced when it requires the purchase of new tools








And for any around-the-house stuff, it's only a good projeft if you get to go to the hardware store. (Course, I have a great small-town hardware store - ask Timob!)


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
What's with the








The way I see it, a project is only enhanced when it requires the purchase of new tools








And for any around-the-house stuff, it's only a good *project* if you get to go to the hardware store. (Course, I have a great small-town hardware store - ask Timob!)

fixed and
oh, i know....its more a rolleyes because i need another project to do in the mad dash to cincy like a need a hole in my head....and dont pull up the wiki article like you did last time, that stuff was freaky


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif another trip to the parts store is in order when i get home









*FYI* You will not get the eraser pad at a parts store. Find an auto body store. Like the type that sells paint to the auto body centers.....
I have not tried to see if a Harbor Freight type place has it, but I do remember that the FLAPS did not carry them.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
*FYI* You will not get the eraser pad at a parts store. Find an auto body store. Like the type that sells paint to the auto body centers.....
I have not tried to see if a Harbor Freight type place has it, but I do remember that the FLAPS did not carry them.

The paint guy at my local NAPA has them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Eraser wheels are also great for removing lots of stuff like stupid looking pinstripes or stickers that a P.O. thought looked good.








Brendan


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

I was thinking about getting one of those. I need to get that adhesive off the side and get that stupid Infinity sticker off.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I bought an eraser wheel to get my rub strips off too. It didn't work. So... I just went at them with a grinder and repainted the whole car.








Of course, now I want to put the rub strips back on


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I was thinking about getting one of those. I need to get that adhesive off the side and get that stupid Infinity sticker off.

if you find em, pick me up one or 2, ill hit you back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_hahah 5000 post and a page ownage

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_i must say, that post had like 8 things going on it, but hey, its your post, you can cry if you want to









A very efficient multi-subject post it was. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »__But..._ job interview tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Today I guess.
Good luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_I have to agree Marc - dying Storm panels?? *sigh*


Aw, don't be sad, they will be absolutely beautiful in black, with my new black headliner, and my new black paint. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I just can't keep tan door cards in an all black car.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Aw, don't be sad, they will be absolutely beautiful in black, with my new black headliner, and my new black paint. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I just can't keep tan door cards in an all black car.









then do a tan interior http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the panels are cool enough that they could warrant a change of plans







or just buy another scirocco to do it in


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
then do a tan interior http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the panels are cool enough that they could warrant a change of plans







or just buy another scirocco to do it in


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Here it is. The Russians read these posts. I've found some of my Scirocco pictures posted on a Russian forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Middle of the page.
http://vwclub-bg.org/forum/vie...t=570


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Aw, don't be sad, they will be absolutely beautiful in black, with my new black headliner, and my new black paint. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I just can't keep tan door cards in an all black car.









Seriously, killing a set of Storm Door cards? If I pay for your door cards to be re-trimmed in black leather, will you give me the tan ones? 
Oh, and the Russian page whoring our Sciroccos? Kinda weird.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Oh, and the Russian page whoring our Sciroccos? Kinda weird.









If I were you, I'd be flattered to know that somebody in Bulgaria likes your car, with no muffler no less, enough to compress it's image horribly and put it on their website to drool over.








And Marc, don't ruin Storm doorcards.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

ouch


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Aw, don't be sad, they will be absolutely beautiful in black, with my new black headliner, and my new black paint. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I just can't keep tan door cards in an all black car.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for black on black.







They are still gonna be Storm doorcards, just black ones! Sounds like a good plan to me?
Edit for Ownage:








Brendan


_Modified by Lord_Verminaard at 8:33 PM 4-2-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

I took some more pictures of my car today:
























EDIT: these suck because I forgot that I had turned autofocus off last night, so it didn't focus.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

















I think one of these is where I realized autofocus was off and that my previous pictures would probably be a little blurry.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for black on black.







They are still gonna be Storm doorcards, just black ones! Sounds like a good plan to me?
Brendan


That's the spirit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









Some pictures of the water (Bush river).


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Cincy? CINCY!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I think I'm going to go out and swap steering wheels in my car. The one in there has the leather wrapping coming undone.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I think I'm going to go out and swap steering wheels in my car. The one in there has the leather wrapping coming undone.

i hope you didnt buy a new wheel....cuz i have one in my attic








pics look good though....just ditch the teardrops


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
That's the spirit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X2 To black







*cheers*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Cincy? CINCY!!


I meant to post a picture with that...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i hope you didnt buy a new wheel....cuz i have one in my attic








pics look good though....just ditch the teardrops









No, it came with a nice spare. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I would ditch the teardrops, but I'd have to get new wheels and tires first, and that costs $$, and I won't have $$ to spend for a little while. I'm also more concerned with getting it running better and fixing the suspension.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
No, it came with a nice spare. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I would ditch the teardrops, but I'd have to get new wheels and tires first, and that costs $$, and I won't have $$ to spend for a little while. I'm also more concerned with getting it running better and fixing the suspension.

slam it


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
slam it

But before you slam it, Fram it.








(Just kidding, Fram is the devil)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I'm not gonna go with coilovers or anything (too much $$), but maybe some race springs and good adjustable shocks (like I have on the silver car).


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm not gonna go with coilovers or anything (too much $$), but maybe some race springs and good adjustable shocks (like I have on the silver car).

eff that, cut em














not that thats what i did


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Chris you can also try "Goof Off" on that sticker. I've had great luck with it. Although if I had a lot to removed, like side trim residue, I would go with the rubber wheel unless you have much free time.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Marc, dye away! I personally don't like tan, so I support you.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
eff that, cut em














not that thats what i did









I think they're already cut.








You should see my friend's Mk2 Golf. He cut his springs in half and put 50 series tires on his 13" steelies. It's stupid low.







Sadly he ran over somebody's trailer hitch that was laying in the road, punching a sizable hole in his oil pan.







He had to have it towed back to Bel Air from the bay bridge.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I think they're already cut.








You should see my friend's Mk2 Golf. He cut his springs in half and put 50 series tires on his 13" steelies. It's stupid low.







Sadly he ran over somebody's trailer hitch that was laying in the road, punching a sizable hole in his oil pan.







He had to have it towed back to Bel Air from the bay bridge.









JEEZE. thats gotta suck. i think if i go any lower that im gonna have to think about investing in one of them oem oil pan guards.....i mean hell, one couldnt hurt now, but right now i got the VR lip running interference for it, so it should bulldoze some stuff out of the way, but anything that would take out a pan would do away with the vr lip easy


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Today I guess.
Good luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank you, my friend.
Think it went okay. I'll find out if I'm spending six months on an oversized dingy in two weeks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm not gonna go with coilovers or anything (too much $$), but maybe some race springs and good adjustable shocks (like I have on the silver car).

I was thinking of swapping out to coilovers if I do you are welcome to my current setup at a resonable price


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Wow, I have not posted in here forever. Been very busy.....wedding planning. Car is running good though and let's see, I see approx. 8 weeks till Cincy. Fun times to be had by all, just trying to keep myself in the picture while this thread spins out of control.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
I was thinking of swapping out to coilovers if I do you are welcome to my current setup at a resonable price

Cool, thanks Roger.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Marc, dye away! I personally don't like tan, so I support you.

My DD has tan leather, so I have to keep it *black* for the Scirocco. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









The door cards have a lot of smalish stains, so the tan is not that good looking anyway. Not that it would change a thing.










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 9:25 PM 4-2-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I'm bored.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Thank you, my friend.
Think it went okay. I'll find out if I'm spending six months on an oversized dingy in two weeks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

An aircooled for good luck.









Moar here
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...e=400


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 9:40 PM 4-2-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Oh, and the Russian page whoring our Sciroccos? Kinda weird.









Nah, they just browse for pictures. You would just not believe how many people from all over the world are actually looking at the Vortex.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Ugh. Toomuch walking today.
Pics of DC Cherry blossoms tomorrow.
And a duck.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Ugh. Toomuch walking today.
Pics of DC Cherry blossoms tomorrow.
And a duck.

yay duck


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

A male and female mallard


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_A male and female mallard









Are they, like, doing _something_ together?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Are they, like, doing _something_ together?









Yes


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

They were _swimming_ together.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_Wow, I have not posted in here forever. Been very busy.....wedding planning.

Get that axle taken care of yet?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_They were _swimming_ together.

AND YOU TOOK A PICTURE?!?!?!
pervert


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Ugh. Toomuch walking today.

You too? I went into work a little early today, and got out way late. Probably sat down for all of 15 minutes all day.
_Edit_: No ownage pic, having issues with photobucket.


_Modified by vwdaun at 11:24 PM 4-2-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_having issues with photobucket.

Darn photobucket. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Well it's late and I'm tired but I did get something done tonight, I started soaking cthe Fox mani, it matches the big tb, and I pulled the center console so I can modify it for the 3 gauge setup, volts, Oil Press, and AFR.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

hahaha
just found this, made me laugh
http://www.likecool.com/Vespa_....html


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I always like to come home and find UPS boxes with car parts in them.
box from WorldImpex today with this in it.
























H1 highbeam bulb covers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
You too? I went into work a little early today, and got out way late. Probably sat down for all of 15 minutes all day.
_Edit_: No ownage pic, having issues with photobucket.

_Modified by vwdaun at 11:24 PM 4-2-2008_

What, you can SIT at work? I had my classes put in 2400 plants this week, and the BIG bunch is arriving Friday (about 13,000). No sitting in my world except when I get home. (and tonight was the first time this week I got home at a decent hour too) And photobucket has been way more painful for me lately, and it's not so easygoing on dialup to begin with.
VW news, I drove "my" new car the length of Guelph last night and gave the key to my daughter. Tonight I phoned her and she says she's got a permagrin.







My (expensive) blatant act of road joy maybe? Sure no joy in limping her Focus home, icky poo. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_A male and female mallard


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I really miss my first rocco sometimes. A black 8v. It was awesome. Why the hell did I paint that stripe on it?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I really miss my first rocco sometimes. A black 8v. It was awesome. Why the hell did I paint that stripe on it?










We were all young one, Mr Timob.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Why the hell did I paint that stripe on it?


















Aren't racing stripe supposed to be painted over the driver side?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








Aren't racing stripe supposed to be painted over the driver side?










he painted it on the "euro" driver side... duh


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Hey Mr Lee!
How's life treating you lately?
I'm going to need a MK1 headliner eventually. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
We were all young one, Mr Timob.










I'm sure we could fit a muffler joke in here.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Hey Mr Lee!
How's life treating you lately?
I'm going to need a MK1 headliner eventually. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


you and everyone else on this forum








seriously, i have like 4-6 people ready to buy mk1 headliners... ahhh 
Live has been good. Working hard on the engine bay, working harder on finding a job.. layoffs, gotta love em.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

thinkin' about selling roxanne..... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3769420
if anyone is looking for a clean mk2


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I really miss my first rocco sometimes. A black 8v. It was awesome. Why the hell did I paint that stripe on it?










we all do stupid things to cars....you should have seen my red truck when i had it...arguably less transparent glass on it than a full pint glass because of all the stickers


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_thinkin' about selling roxanne.....


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_thinkin' about selling roxanne..... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3769420
if anyone is looking for a clean mk2









Crap! Bad news, mr lee.
I need to figure out how to get a PA title without MO title...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Goodmorning, at work and wondering what I'll do to keep busy.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Crap! Bad news, mr lee.
I need to figure out how to get a PA title without MO title...

Two words: "Abandoned Vehicle."
Discuss.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Get that axle taken care of yet?









Ummm......no.....
Should I take it somewhere and have it done you think? Both of them correct? And where was it you told me to go and get the parts, I was looking around for that very thing yesterday. Also for Bentley manual on Ebay and of course when I need one, there were none listed. Must re-check today.


_Modified by jedilynne at 6:28 AM 4-3-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Crap! Bad news, mr lee.
I need to figure out how to get a PA title without MO title...

titling cars without proper titles is something i dont quite understand....i feel like ignorance is keeping me away from some pretty serious money spending though


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Soooooo..... I found this brown scirocco "abandoned" on my property...


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

$170 and my car is back on the road


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
Ummm......no.....
Should I take it somewhere and have it done you think? Both of them correct? And where was it you told me to go and get the parts, I was looking around for that very thing yesterday. Also for Bentley manual on Ebay and of course when I need one, there were none listed. Must re-check today.

_Modified by jedilynne at 6:28 AM 4-3-2008_

Lynne,
What is the deal with axles?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Soooooo..... I found this brown scirocco "abandoned" on my property...









Is it brown?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Lynne,
What is the deal with axles?

They need to be replaced. At least the right hand side for sure. They grind and such when turning, CV boots are bad and Daun says replace the whole thing. I've seen this done once. I'm leary to try it myself without the proper instructions, but I know if I take it somewhere they'll charge me way to much. I've got the money, all I need is the parts and the book to tell me what to do.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

Even more than the book, you'll need the tools.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Hey Guys!
Transmission was dropped off last night . . . Should have it back in a week








Stay tune


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Hey Guys!
Transmission was dropped off last night . . . Should have it back in a week








Stay tune


Cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Need to find a place to get adjusters for the eurolights and my car is ready . . . I hope


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

seems like worldimpex has them you will have to order each one individually
533941141B - inner light
533941133 - Outer Light


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

I should have the tools, apart from the tool to remove the teardrops which should be easy to aquire.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Lynne,
What is the deal with axles?

Daun, do I smell a tech weekend in Michigan??? Maybe we can find a nice airport parking lot for old times' sake!











_Modified by punchbug at 3:57 PM 4-3-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Hey Guys!
Transmission was dropped off last night . . . Should have it back in a week








Stay tune

Wheee, I may have mine done before Spinney then, well, the tranny. HOPEFULLY I can pick it up in a day or two and get up to Midwestern on Sunday for installation. (fingers crossed) Glad yours is on the mend too Spinney, and yours will be mobile sooner than mine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Edit-o-rama!!!

AND!!!! In VW news today!! <Jim Carrey voice on> Somebody stop me!!!! I bought ANOTHER new VeeDub today! This one has custom paint that sealed the deal, I just HAD to have it once I saw it.













_Modified by punchbug at 4:24 PM 4-3-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Whew....long day at work. Finally home.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
AND!!!! In VW news today!! <Jim Carrey voice on> Somebody stop me!!!! I bought ANOTHER new VeeDub today! This one has custom paint that sealed the deal, I just HAD to have it once I saw it.


















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
That the way to go!


----------



## Donsroc (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Cathy,
Hello! Was just scanning....
I rep Hammond Transformers.....based in Guelph. Know em?
Don


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Donsroc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Donsroc* »_Cathy,
Hello! Was just scanning....
I rep Hammond Transformers.....based in Guelph. Know em?
Don

Nope, I'm afraid I don't. I live a ways from there though


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Daun, do I smell a tech weekend in Michigan??? Maybe we can find a nice airport parking lot for old times' sake!










LOL!
Spoke with Lynne (well, via Mike), how's Saturday the 19th look for you?
And Lynne - I'm guessing you're still missing a couple tools. Like the 8mm triple square (same thing as for the teardrop centercap) and a 30mm socket.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Hmmmm, I'll have to check....did you like my newest car? I bet Lynne did!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Whew....long day at work. Finally home.











Same here...time to get some rest!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Hmmmm, I'll have to check....did you like my newest car? I bet Lynne did!

Yeah, I like the color. We need more pictures. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Yeah, I like the color. We need more pictures. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Well, okay, and though I just took delivery late in the day today, I DID snap a few more pics...I'll try to get a few with my Sciroccos tomorrow. I took this one out in front of my garage:

And of course, being an A4, it has to be a winter beater, so it has Nokians!!! It's GREAT in the snow!!!!!

(Funny true story on that, my son SNAPPED his trailer hitch bar clean in half trying to pull a stuck tractor out of the ditch last snow storm. He then reattached the chain to the tow hook (on the POS Jetta diesel) and DID extract it on a very snowy surface. Tells you a lot about those tires, that he snapped that thick metal bar before losing traction eh?)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Awww, I was inquiring about the City Golf. ^^








I had one hell of a good laugh out of these pictures anyways. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Daun, do I smell a tech weekend in Michigan??? Maybe we can find a nice airport parking lot for old times' sake!










_Modified by punchbug at 3:57 PM 4-3-2008_


That's a cool picture. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Please don't hurt gino. Don't hurt Cathy either!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Need to find a place to get adjusters for the eurolights and my car is ready . . . 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I hope


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Wheee, I may have mine done before Spinney then, well, the tranny. HOPEFULLY I can pick it up in a day or two and get up to Midwestern on Sunday for installation. (fingers crossed) Glad yours is on the mend too Spinney, and yours will be mobile sooner than mine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Edit-o-rama!!!



Yeah well one should help so


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_$170 and my car is back on the road

good to hear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Hey Guys!
Transmission was dropped off last night . . . Should have it back in a week








Stay tune

hot. good luck spinney http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

cathy. love the new whip....interior done to match?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_cathy. love the new whip....interior done to match?









Nah, I went with tan leather BECAUSE TAN IS THE HOTNESS!!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Grrr baby, very grrrr


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

*What happend to the black one with the spoiler we got you at Cincy? Now you should race them or have a photo shoot at least..







*

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Well, okay, and though I just took delivery late in the day today, I DID snap a few more pics...I'll try to get a few with my Sciroccos tomorrow. I took this one out in front of my garage:

And of course, being an A4, it has to be a winter beater, so it has Nokians!!! It's GREAT in the snow!!!!!

(Funny true story on that, my son SNAPPED his trailer hitch bar clean in half trying to pull a stuck tractor out of the ditch last snow storm. He then reattached the chain to the tow hook (on the POS Jetta diesel) and DID extract it on a very snowy surface. Tells you a lot about those tires, that he snapped that thick metal bar before losing traction eh?)



_Modified by Neptuno at 7:49 AM 4-4-2008_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
LOL!
Spoke with Lynne (well, via Mike), how's Saturday the 19th look for you?
And Lynne - I'm guessing you're still missing a couple tools. Like the 8mm triple square (same thing as for the teardrop centercap) and a 30mm socket.


DO you mean of April?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
AND!!!! In VW news today!! <Jim Carrey voice on> Somebody stop me!!!! I bought ANOTHER new VeeDub today! This one has custom paint that sealed the deal, I just HAD to have it once I saw it.











That is so cool!!! I have a new car as well, Type 82E Staff car, circa 1939. Was trying to get pictures last night but stupid camera won't work right.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Daun, do I smell a tech weekend in Michigan??? Maybe we can find a nice airport parking lot for old times' sake!










_Modified by punchbug at 3:57 PM 4-3-2008_


YAY! Tech weekend at my house!!!! We have lots of airport parking lots around here.....I can think of one in particular. Just a question, does that picture have anything to do with "In Canada they come pre-greased." which is what Daun told me awhile back when working on something, I believe it was the front axles on his White car.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
DO you mean of April?


Yep. It needs to be done soon and I am pretty sure me and Daun can't go more than a month without seeing eachother.....
Or so it seems.....


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

Goodmorning, got f^(|< all done last night, well my new stool is almost assembled, does anyone have an unmolested dash switch blank available? Mine has a hole drilled in the center with an LED in it but I need 2 holes one for an LED and one for the calibration button for my LC1. I can get by but it'll look a little odd.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning, got f^(|< all done last night, well my new stool is almost assembled, does anyone have an unmolested dash switch blank available? Mine has a hole drilled in the center with an LED in it but I need 2 holes one for an LED and one for the calibration button for my LC1. I can get by but it'll look a little odd.

Don't bother with the LED or calibration button - you'll never ever use them.

How to recalibrate:
Remove the oxygen sensor from the exhaust, and unplug it from LC1. Turn on, but do not start the car, and leave it on for 30 seconds.
Then, turn off the car, plug back in the oxygen sensor (with it in free air, but do not hold it - it will get really hot). Turn the ignition on again. Let it stay on for 2 minutes. The sensor AND heater will recalibrate. This is better than the recalibration that the button can do.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Nah, I went with tan leather BECAUSE TAN IS THE HOTNESS!!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Grrr baby, very grrrr

dont let marc know...hell try to dye it black


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

so, excitement in my life, i got accepted into the honors program here at NYU for history....so now i have a year long project to turn out a 30-70 page [no, i dont know who designed the spread







] paper that needs to get atleast an a- for me to get the honors status.
otherwise, its just 8 credits.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Morning Folks. . . http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to feeling like poop


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
hot. good luck spinney http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well Thanks


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_so, excitement in my life, i got accepted into the honors program here at NYU for history....so now i have a year long project to turn out a 30-70 page [no, i dont know who designed the spread







] paper that needs to get atleast an a- for me to get the honors status.
otherwise, its just 8 credits.










Great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
dont let marc know...hell try to dye it black


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

My interior is gonna get it's first love this weekend. Minty 16v doorpanels!
What I want to have done by cincy:
The door panels with speakers, and vapor barriers
Black carpeting (I have two of black carpets now)
The crack-free black dash that Raulito got me
new rear deck boards - maybe something oil-proof!








Rear door panels modified for big speakers (muhahahah)
Permanent install of the LCDash in my cluster area. (cluster area, sounds dirty)
Rewiring of megasquirt with the relay board. Hiding wiring.
I also wanna re-do my intake to make it simpler and clean.
Cut and mod the quantum grille to fit better
Powdercoat more junk


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Nice List Timbo
So what's that only a weekend of work for you










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 12:54 PM 4-4-2008_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I've got a list too








But the number one item is Drive My Fiucking Car!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I've got a list too








But the number one item is Drive My Fiucking Car!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Is it spring yet? (he pleads as he looks out the window at the wet snow falling - no, DRIVING - down.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

awesome list timbo.
depending on what you do to your quantum grill, keep good notes, if it looks good, i might steal your specs















own


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Stealer


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Stealer


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Stealer









pretty much


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
pretty much









Thats why someones gotta be different


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Thats why someones gotta be different

Depends on what is meant by "different".


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Depends on what is meant by "different".









I meant with there car Duh


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I Get to drive a Chrysler 300 into NYC tomorrow


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Marc is this the weekend you get your garage?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I Get to drive a Chrysler 300 into NYC tomorrow

I thought I'd find an offensive 300 when I typed "ballin chrysler 300" into GIS. Instead I got this:








I hate to admit it, but that's pretty freaking awesome!!










_Modified by timbo2132 at 3:34 PM 4-4-2008_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I'd rock it


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I thought I'd find an offensive 300 when I typed "ballin chrysler 300" into GIS. Instead I got this:








I hate to admit it, but that's pretty freaking awesome!!









_Modified by timbo2132 at 3:34 PM 4-4-2008_

Timbo, you pimp!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

The Timob likes 30C's.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_awesome list timbo.
depending on what you do to your quantum grill, keep good notes, if it looks good, i might steal your specs















own


And maybe I'll steal that crack free dash!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I Get to drive a Chrysler 300 into NYC tomorrow

why a 300c?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Marc is this the weekend you get your garage?

Tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
why a 300c?

it was either that or a maxima for $30/day and they only had the 300 available


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
it was either that or a maxima for $30/day and they only had the 300 available

reasonable then


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_

YAY! Tech weekend at my house!!!! We have lots of airport parking lots around here.....I can think of one in particular. Just a question, does that picture have anything to do with "In Canada they come pre-greased." which is what Daun told me awhile back when working on something, I believe it was the front axles on his White car.

That picture was taken out in front of a Customs building in Buffalo airport. The axle being installed involved a trip back to Canada to get a nice pre-greased version (there were no axles to be had in Buffalo), the one we installed on the OTHER side the next day was an ungreasy US type. The car is Gino, Daun's Slegato.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
DO you mean of April?

Ahyup. Maybe I'll even borrow my new car for the weekend. Nah, I'll bring the black bug with the spoiler. The full scale one. I do still have the one from Cincy too, looking at it right now actually!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I thought I'd find an offensive 300 when I typed "ballin chrysler 300" into GIS. Instead I got this:








I hate to admit it, but that's pretty freaking awesome!!









_Modified by timbo2132 at 3:34 PM 4-4-2008_

Hell, I'd rock it down my dirt road. In about three trips it'd look a lot more like my son's POS, and wouldn't inhibit my trips into the fields cause the front plastics would clear a LOT more ground. Call it pruning







. Yeah baby, chrome wheels on a field car WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO!!!! (I HATE DC products, oh I guess it's just C now that D jumped eagerly out of that marriage bed, who can blame them)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Yeah, I'll bet you could scare the racoons in your neighboor for good with that car. ^^


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I thought I'd find an offensive 300 when I typed "ballin chrysler 300" into GIS. Instead I got this:








I hate to admit it, but that's pretty freaking awesome!!









_Modified by timbo2132 at 3:34 PM 4-4-2008_

That thing is as bad as putting 18 inch wheels one a Mk1 Scirocco


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

its sloooooowwwwwww


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*

Geuss what the neighbour just brought over? I need to clean up one boot for it and find a reverese switch yet, but otherwise, it's good to go on. So that's one more thing "done" on the "to get done/to do" list.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Geuss what the neighbour just brought over? I need to clean up one boot for it and find a reverese switch yet, but otherwise, it's good to go on. So that's one more thing "done" on the "to get done/to do" list. 


awesome cathy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i just talked to my friend, he might have a lead on alot of the g60 parts i would need....i had totally sat that 'to do' list aside, now its on my mind again


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_awesome cathy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

+1 for Klaus going back on the road.


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i just talked to my friend, he might have a lead on alot of the g60 parts i would need....i had totally sat that 'to do' list aside, now its on my mind again









A G60 project? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
With Megasquirt?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
A G60 project? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
With Megasquirt?









with digi 1, or megasquirt...whatever one can be acquired for the least pain and price...i thought i had a digi 1 harness and ecu in the bag, but then my friend had to go and buy a 91 rado, so now hes hoarding all his g60 bits


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Are you sure your friend is ok with everyone knowing he's a sadomasochist?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Are you sure your friend is ok with everyone knowing he's a sadomasochist?
















yeah...he already has one g60, hes just adding to the insanity


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*

Awful quiet on here, is everyone wrenching? I'm doing my penance to the laundry Gods for a minute or two more, then I get to go out there....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Cath, I'm woth you - folding at the Altar of Tide


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Awful quiet on here, is everyone wrenching?

i wish....im wrenching on a multitude of papers instead of a scirocco


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Cath, I'm woth you - folding at the Altar of Tide

Would that be "Tide Free?" I'm on spin, its just a few minutes to the switchover now. Sunny and pretty out there today, and here I am on the ground, two Roccs on jackstands. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

I'm a-workin'. Wanna buy a Cruise?








I can even sell you a GERMAN cruise! Very efficient!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm a-workin'. Wanna buy a Cruise?








I can even sell you a GERMAN cruise! Very efficient!









Nope. But I DID get rid of my kid for the weekend, he's in Trinidad. One less mess around here for a few days. I'm sure rum will follow him home too.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

w00t Cathy! Page ownage!
I watched a guy at an airport coming down the escalator with a box containing 4 bottles of rum balanced on top of his rolling suitcase. He was pushing the suitcase, and when he hit the bottom of the escelator, the box of rum fell off, hit the floor, and started leaking.
Whoo-hoo! A boozy smelling airport, an dude upset over the loss of $80 of rum, and a pissed off load of people trying to get off the escelator while he tried to clean up.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Goodmorning, Sat cartoons suck anymore, I'll probably be fixing my garage door opener and running into St. Paul to get some parts from Tim Chunks, so I guess I am doing some work on the 'rocco, sort of.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I watched a guy at an airport coming down the escalator with a box containing 4 bottles of rum balanced on top of his rolling suitcase. He was pushing the suitcase, and when he hit the bottom of the escelator, the box of rum fell off, hit the floor, and started leaking.
Whoo-hoo! A boozy smelling airport, an dude upset over the loss of $80 of rum, and a pissed off load of people trying to get off the escelator while he tried to clean up.


top notch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm getting really excited for Cincy. I picked up all the stuff to do the door panels the right way - Jim even got the Persnickety-Brand glue for the vapor barriers. I picked up some 6mil plastic to make new vapor barriers. This is thicker than the stock ones, and hopefully will last longer.


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_w00t Cathy! Page ownage!
I watched a guy at an airport coming down the escalator with a box containing 4 bottles of rum balanced on top of his rolling suitcase. He was pushing the suitcase, and when he hit the bottom of the escelator, the box of rum fell off, hit the floor, and started leaking.
Whoo-hoo! A boozy smelling airport, an dude upset over the loss of $80 of rum, and a pissed off load of people trying to get off the escelator while he tried to clean up.


i would have cryed...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_w00t Cathy! Page ownage!
I watched a guy at an airport coming down the escalator with a box containing 4 bottles of rum balanced on top of his rolling suitcase. He was pushing the suitcase, and when he hit the bottom of the escelator, the box of rum fell off, hit the floor, and started leaking.
Whoo-hoo! A boozy smelling airport, an dude upset over the loss of $80 of rum, and a pissed off load of people trying to get off the escelator while he tried to clean up.


That is why I bought a hard shell suit case-just to bring beer back from trips to Germany. It does this very well and i haven't lost one yet.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_w00t Cathy! Page ownage!
I watched a guy at an airport coming down the escalator with a box containing 4 bottles of rum balanced on top of his rolling suitcase. He was pushing the suitcase, and when he hit the bottom of the escelator, the box of rum fell off, hit the floor, and started leaking.
Whoo-hoo! A boozy smelling airport, an dude upset over the loss of $80 of rum, and a pissed off load of people trying to get off the escelator while he tried to clean up.


So you've met my son then.








So I cleaned enough gear oil off my "core" casing that I can stand to travel to Ohio with it. Added a few odds and ends that needed to go back on the keeper tranny. And then cleaned up one of the flower beds. In order of frequency, I found the following: Shotgun shell casings, beer caps, burdock seed heads, mouse nests, 22 casings, beer bottle (only one?), badminton shuttlecock. I finally have a few species crocus in bloom, and still have a huge snowpile slowly melting away. I'll post up some pictures once I have a bit of time, <hangs head over failed ownage>


_Modified by punchbug at 9:46 AM 4-5-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
So you've met me son then.
So I cleaned enough gear oil off my "core" casing that I can stand to travel to Ohio with it. Added a few odds and ends that needed to go back on the keeper tranny. And then cleaned up one of the flower beds. In order of frequency, I found the following: Shotgun shell casings, beer caps, burdock seed heads, mouse nests, 22 casings, beer bottle (only one?), badminton shuttlecock. I finally have a few species crocus in bloom, and still have a huge snowpile slowly melting away.

did you find waldo too cathy?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
did you find waldo too cathy?









Nope, he may have had "an accident" out there.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Nope, he may have had "an accident" out there.









well, it was probably the shuttlecock that did him in after the shotgun and the 22


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*

Nah, there was another shell casing out there, it'd make a nice big hole in Waldo.







Okay, back out I go, doing a "battery shuffle" Cabby to 16V/Focus to Cabby/Focus gets nada. Yay lifting, I'm so weak these days, it's pathetic.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Nah, there was another shell casing out there, it'd make a nice big hole in Waldo.







Okay, back out I go, doing a "battery shuffle" Cabby to 16V/Focus to Cabby/Focus gets nada. Yay lifting, I'm so weak these days, it's pathetic.

lift with your legs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Hahaha....Cathy said "shuttlecock"


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

So my friend drove my silver car to work today, so both of my roccos were there, parked next to each other. It was a pretty cool sight. Unfortunately, I didn't have my camera with me, so no pictures.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_So my friend drove my silver car to work today, so both of my roccos were there, parked next to each other. It was a pretty cool sight. Unfortunately, I didn't have my camera with me, so no pictures.

awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Nope, he may have had "an accident" out there.









Hmm... I'd say, judging by the amount of ordinace you found, it was no accident, in fact, I'd say someone was trying very hard to "do him in".
So where were you on the night of July 15th 1992?!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Where is everybody tonight? I just took a little (2.5 hour) nap, I was really tired.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

my boy nick and i are playing records on leetradio.com right now.
it's crazy drum & bass










_Modified by mr lee at 6:37 PM 4-5-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_my boy nick and i are playing records on leetradio.com right now.
it's crazy drum & bass









_Modified by mr lee at 6:37 PM 4-5-2008_

listening now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i always love me some drum and bass


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I just saw the movie "21"
Meh. I think it could have been awesome, but it wasn't


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

OK, some of you might know that I'm not exactly into electronic music in general. So, please tell me, what _is_ drum n bass? The only electronic music "sub-genre" I'm familiar with is IDM (Aphex Twin, Autechre, etc.).


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

drum and bass, in my totally uneducated and off the cuff definition, is electonic music that is punctuated by a bass line and drums, played fast but not as fast as other genres, with little focus on vocals. [as i type this, vocals just kicked in on robs stream







]
basically, for me, drum and bass is immediately associated with driving music http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

thanks for tuning in. we do the show ever few weeks for a couple of hours.
Saturday Night Failure!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_thanks for tuning in. we do the show ever few weeks for a couple of hours.
Saturday Night Failure!









awesome....i might request some of this stuff be burned to cds and delivered to cincy


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
awesome....i might request some of this stuff be burned to cds and delivered to cincy









will do sir! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
will do sir! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (frd206)*

garage got cleaned tonight.....making room in there for my wife's eurovan..... UDM will be used to clean her eurovan tomorrow... my arms will be sore




























there is alot of paint on that vehicle


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*

this is a cincy tread now here is your chance to help someone make it there. bomb that tread with help advise and well wishes.
we are about to loose one before they even get to know way we do this.
off to help you go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3773489
I am el t, I have spoken


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where is everybody tonight?

Not spending much time in front of the computer since the weather was pretty nice.
Among other things, flew to dinner with a couple friends from Wilmington plus Ben Harder & his gf Sharon. Afterwards we drove over and checked out his new place. Nice biiiiiiiig garage.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_w00t Cathy! Page ownage!


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_my boy nick and i are playing records on leetradio.com right now.
it's crazy drum & bass











Just read this, and now I've got drum & bass going in my head.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Awful quiet on here, is everyone wrenching? 

Soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Got me some NOS body stuff in the mail for my MK1.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I've got a list too








But the number one item is Drive My Fiucking Car!

Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
reasonable then










We're all reasonable here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

What's up Scirocco Peeps
Owned. . . 
Sorry Metal Marc










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 12:26 AM 4-6-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

We're all reasonable here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
'

and everything we say is all relative too


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_What's up Scirocco Peeps

welcome spinney with surprise ownage action http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_<hangs head over failed ownage>


There is no such thing as a failed ownage.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

*Holy ****ing **** batman*
User Posts 
frd206 1500


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_What's up Scirocco Peeps
Owned. . . 
Sorry Metal Marc



It's ok, you are still my buddy Brian.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_*Holy ****ing **** batman*
User Posts 
frd206 1500 




http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif He's on a roll.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
welcome spinney with surprise ownage action http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Yup, out of nowhere, and boom, he's the man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_*Holy ****ing **** batman*
User Posts 
frd206 1500 



[bows] thank you, thank you
it couldnt have been done without you all cheering me on








way to get around vortex censors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Yup, out of nowhere, and boom, he's a man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

T, FTFY


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Here's what I did today!
-bought a 20 gallon parts cleaner.
-bought 25 litres of the wrong solvent for said parts cleaner








-cleaned Porsche engine parts the old fashioned way.
-washed the Scirocco, because for once it was a decent day out.
-went to Home Depot and bought for some hose clamps for those that broke off my vacuum lines lately.
-ate chicken.
-watched a documentary about Long John Baldry.
That is all.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Good morning all! Out of town for Friday/Saturday, allowed me to do some fun things. 
First we gave Sprocket and the Beetle a bath, then went to a local park to take pictures. 



And I know this one is a bit controversial with it being a 98 Beetle in it, but I just had to get a pic of them together........


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

Good Morning Folks


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Good Morning Folks


hi


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

What's up man?
Anything good planned for today


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_What's up man?
Anything good planned for today

more work on papers








i gotta work my a$$ off for the next 2 weeks to get these things in, but then im in the clear to go home for the april 19th gtg
what you getting into today?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

I'm ninja posting at work.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm ninja posting at work.









dont get caught http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i fully endorse ninja posts from work


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
what you getting into today?

Haven't quite figured it out yet. . . Need to go take some picture of a few parts. . . 
Clean up the garage maybe. . . but yeah probably not


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Goodmorning, spent yesterday running errands, picked up a couple parts from Tim Chucks, some nuts & bolts etc. Today I start hacking up the console for the 3 gauge unit, I can take pics if you want. 
Have to decide where I want to mount the LC1.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_ Today I start hacking up the console for the 3 gauge unit, I can take pics if you want. 
Have to decide where I want to mount the LC1.

um, do we want pictures?
did you forget rule #1?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Haven't quite figured it out yet. . . Need to go take some picture of a few parts. . . 
Clean up the garage maybe. . . but yeah probably not

hah. garages only get cleaned when it hovers over the line of absurdity for a couple months


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

My garage needs it. . . but my car is in the way


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_My garage needs it. . . but my car is in the way









should probably get on getting it moving then


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

I was thinking more of a tech thread sort of pics but I can supply pics as I go.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I was thinking more of a tech thread sort of pics but I can supply pics as I go.

either or, your call, but a techthread would be awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
should probably get on getting it moving then
















Still waiting for my transmission to come back from getting my LSD in it. . . 
Hopefully will be rolling April 27


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Still waiting for my transmission to come back from getting my LSD in it. . . 
Hopefully will be rolling April 27









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Yeah I can't wait for this season


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Still waiting for my transmission to come back from getting my LSD in it. . . 
Hopefully will be rolling April 27










Looking forward to see your car man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Are the bolts for Euro bumpers 10mmx25mm, 1.75 pitch? Just wanted to be sure. Probably they should be harder than grade 5 too?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Looking forward to see your car man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









So am I


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Still waiting for my transmission to come back from getting my LSD in it. . . 
Hopefully will be rolling April 27









no you need to move that date to April 19th


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
no you need to move that date to April 19th

move it to the 18th so he can get it in and then if he dosnt show up in philly on the 19th we can berate him to no end


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
no you need to move that date to April 19th

I still need adjuster for my euro lights







I don't think the 19th is possible.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I still need adjuster for my euro lights







I don't think the 19th is possible. 

zipties, ducttape, shims....it can be done
ownage


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

But not right


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_But not right









im not concerned with right, im concerned with workable
if i was worried about right, i wouldnt have ever driven my scirocco


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Yeah well I'm to hard on myself about my car. 
It will be all right one day


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_if i was worried about right, i wouldnt have ever driven my scirocco


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I wasnt going to say it


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









the amount of sketchy work that ive found that was done to that car, some of it is a wonder it didnt burst into flames or fall apart


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
the amount of sketchy work that ive found that was done to that car, some of it is a wonder it didnt burst into flames or fall apart









So fix it


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I still need adjuster for my euro lights







I don't think the 19th is possible. 

some clear tape over the light to hold it in is all you need


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
So fix it
















he is fixing it and driving it at the same time


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Not going to happen. . . I just want it to be ready for April 27th


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
he is fixing it and driving it at the same time

well you can't fix and transmission and drive the car at the same time


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
he is fixing it and driving it at the same time

exactly....so long as it drivable, im gonna drive it....slowly progressing towards the level of it all being fixed 'right'


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
well you can't fix and transmission and drive the car at the same time









your just not trying hard enough


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Maybe that's true. . . I want a running car, but I am sick of working on it


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

maybe you should have left it a standard 8v with MS.....timbos runs fne


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_maybe you should have left it a standard 8v with MS.....timbos runs fne









No way. . . then it wouldnt be my scirocco


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

i know...originality....but whats the fun in that


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I just saw the movie "21"
Meh. I think it could have been awesome, but it wasn't

Did you read the book it was based on?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

Lynne, cool pics, but something about the color is wrong.
What kind of camera did you use? Is it possible the while balance is set off? There's way too much purple in there to look natural/daylight.

_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Yeah well I'm to hard on myself about my car. 


And that's why you never drive the damn thing








Just get it safe and running, and DRIVE it. Fix the small 'right' details later. What good is your 1:1 scale model doing you?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_i know...originality....but whats the fun in that
















I don't know . . . Originality . . . That's why this time there in my head and not in the threads


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
And that's why you never drive the damn thing








Just get it safe and running, and DRIVE it. Fix the small 'right' details later. What good is your 1:1 scale model doing you?

I'll be the first to say its doing nothing good for me. . . You don't think I want to drive it


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
What kind of camera did you use? Is it possible the while balance is set off? There's way too much purple in there to look natural/daylight.


I used my mom's digital that I know nothing about. It's a Nokia something or other......I didn't adjust the settings or anything like that, and didn't notice that until you said it. Our camera has a shot battery and we need to get a new one for it, I know all the settings on it. I'll take more when I get a chance. I just wanted some non snowy/winter pics of the car.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

Just so everybody knows:








Best garage investment ever http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by cholland_ at 5:56 PM 4-6-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Just so everybody knows:










Uh?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Yeah part washers are cool


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Ok, back from a trip to CT to look into getting a dog. 
It did not work out, as there wasn't really a good personality match. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
However, we stopped in Purdys, NY for a burger at the Blazer Pub and ended up crashing at Erin's friend Wendy's place in Pound Ridge, NY (near Stamford, CT). Had a couple more














and chatted with Wendy. Good times. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
However, some more Scirocco issues. Take a look and help a brother out:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3673480
Spring is here and Cincy is coming fast...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Yeah part washers are cool










they sure are.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I could use one


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Uh?









Whoops, modified so it makes sense. Sorry, I've had my head in a 20 gallon parts washer all day.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Did you read the book it was based on?

Naw. What's the fun in that?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

As usual, the book is better than the movie


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
the amount of sketchy work that ive found that was done to that car, some of it is a wonder it didnt burst into flames or fall apart









I know that feeling.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Whoops, modified so it makes sense. Sorry, I've had my head in a 20 gallon parts washer all day.

Ok. Cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

That's a nice color. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_That's a nice color. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


thats nice holeless glass too


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
thats nice holeless glass too









Yeah, and you only have to import it from Europe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good luck with that. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Whoops, modified so it makes sense. Sorry, I've had my head in a 20 gallon parts washer all day.

it'll get ya drunk


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Yeah, and you only have to import it from Europe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good luck with that. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

tell me about it.
life would be so much easier if vw had just made these cars for longer and made their parts more easily accessible.
then again, the mk5 kias are still kinda a b!otch to get some euro parts on


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

Took a small drive today......Couple of miles to loosen Rodolfo up....Up to the innerstate to get that needle jumping, then back home.....oh how nice he sounded!!!....
Oh and there is still air in the lines opppsss


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Posting. I'm too tired to upload the pics, but my new minty-ass door panels are in.
We also removed the factory sound deadening and replaced it with a BUNCH of Brown Bread sound deadener.
Special thanks to sciroccos4life - he helped me a great deal!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
We also removed the factory sound deadening and replaced it with a BUNCH of *Brown Bread sound deadener*.

What is this you speak off? oh wait.......I'll hang on for the visuals


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Posting. I'm too tired to upload the pics, but my new minty-ass door panels are in.
We also removed the factory sound deadening and replaced it with a BUNCH of Brown Bread sound deadener.
Special thanks to sciroccos4life - he helped me a great deal!

awesome timbo....your car is starting to move towards a respectable model of a scirocco not just a 'cheap lightweight beater' as you like to call it


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I still need adjuster for my euro lights







I don't think the 19th is possible. 

Pfft. Like you need headlights.







Do a quick temporary fix for the 19th, then you'll have a week to fix it right for the 27th. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
In other news, I got a stereo for the black car today. Alpine FTW! I also stopped into Barnes & Noble, and bought the April issue of Car magazine, which I already had sitting at home.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

i hate when that ish happens
glad you got some tunes in the car though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you taking the silver job or the black to philly on the 19th chris?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Don't know yet, probably the black one, since it's better looking.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Don't know yet, probably the black one, since it's better looking.









awesome. ill try and get the visors pulled that friday during the day to give em to you on that sat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
awesome. ill try and get the visors pulled that friday during the day to give em to you on that sat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Cool beans!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_That's a nice color. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










Must have PAINT CODE!!!! That is one sweet color!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
hah. garages only get cleaned when it hovers over the line of absurdity for a couple months









Not me, I'm like OC about mine. Can't stand it when it's a mess. Having said that, it bites me in the butt cause the kid can always find tools in my gagage, unlike his rats nest. And for the record, my garage is a mess at the moment.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_Good morning all! Out of town for Friday/Saturday, allowed me to do some fun things. 
First we gave Sprocket and the Beetle a bath, then went to a local park to take pictures. 

And I know this one is a bit controversial with it being a 98 Beetle in it, but I just had to get a pic of them together........



Meh, just wait, we can make Sprocket a Beetle sandwich in a few weeks.....they are Scirocco IVs after all. Guess I'll have to get my summer rims on befofre then eh?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Still waiting for my transmission to come back from getting my LSD in it. . . 
Hopefully will be rolling April 27









Mine's finally on the car. And in typical form it was out of the car at 10:55, Drew's goal was to have it on by 11:00. He had it on by well before noon (needed some studs moved over from the 4K) , I just get in the way when he's on a roll. Axles are still off/ car's up in the air still, but significant progress was made. Pictures in a few days when I have time to post them up.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
I used my mom's digital that I know nothing about. It's a Nokia something or other......I didn't adjust the settings or anything like that, and didn't notice that until you said it. Our camera has a shot battery and we need to get a new one for it, I know all the settings on it. I'll take more when I get a chance. I just wanted some non snowy/winter pics of the car.

When I visit, give me a copy of the files and I'll see if I can change the balance in PS. Should be do-able.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Just so everybody knows:








Best garage investment ever http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by cholland_ at 5:56 PM 4-6-2008_

Mine's smaller, and has a dead motor. Sounds like an excuse for an upgrade, that one looks nice.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Don't know yet, probably the black one, since it's better looking.









But the silver one is "Super Modified" isn't it?











_Modified by punchbug at 7:41 PM 4-7-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
Must have PAINT CODE!!!! That is one sweet color!!!

Pretty close to my new CityGolf, isn't it? Mystic Blue that one's called. The Rocco may be lighter though, but I thought that the Golf's colour would look great on a MkII, guess I was right!



_Modified by punchbug at 5:02 AM 4-7-2008_


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Meh, just wait, we can make Sprocket a Beetle sandwich in a few weeks.....they are Scirocco IVs after all. Guess I'll have to get my summer rims on befofre then eh?










That would be fun







But can't happen. The Bug's at mom's until she gets it fixed and gets thier other car back from the shop......long story......Maybe another time though


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
When I visit, give me a copy of the files and I'll see if I can change the balance in PS. Should be do-able.


Will do! Just remind me.
Love the color on the new Golf BTW!


_Modified by jedilynne at 5:43 AM 4-7-2008_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

Goodmorning, it's snowing, again.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Morning! A little sore today. Took a brisk 2.5 mile walk on Saturday, then did lots of yard work yesterday since the weather was so nice. Feeling it now.







Oh well, trying to loose a little of that "winter weight" before Cincy.








They made me come into work early this morning because a middle-school class is coming over to use our laptops so they needed to be set up before 8:00. Well, coming in early is a pain since Laura sold her car and we have to share the Jeep. She also works at a bank so I can't just drop her off when nobody else is there yet. So we make arrangements and I get to work and set up the laptops, guess what? No class shows up.








Watch the news headlines today- if you see "Disgruntled and underpaid IT person goes postal on co-workers" it was me.








Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

I did some yard work myself yesterday, dug out the chainsaw and started cutting down the sucker trees before they started growing and budding for the year, gained back a nice chunk of lawn. I need to sharpen my saw now, they don't seem to like rocks, huh, go figure. I'm not so much sore as scuffed.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_]
Watch the news headlines today- if you see "Disgruntled and underpaid IT person goes postal on co-workers" it was me.








Brendan

miscommunication sucks


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

mornin everyone.
hopefully today ill actually get out my my apartment....yesterday i only left to go eat dinner


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I was pretty busy all weekend until yesterday afternoon, so despite the overcast skies and threats of more rain I washed both cars, did a wheel detail on both, and even popped the hood and purple powered the oily grimy mess underneath. I'd put some hustle into the garage a few days ago so after a bit of neatening up (where to store the 10 bags of leaves?) and putting away winter wheels I was able to have my 2-Scirocco garage again.
It rained again overnight, so the wash on the Jetta was kinda pointless, but it gave me a temporary sense of satisfaction. At least it's still cleaner than before it rained!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
thats nice holeless glass too
















The holeless glass . . .


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Pfft. Like you need headlights.







Do a quick temporary fix for the 19th, then you'll have a week to fix it right for the 27th. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Well see. . . Not only the headlights adjusters. . . But I still need to get an exhaust mounted up and figure out what might need to be add to match my DP


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Good Morning Folks..
Time to get my bum in gear and get ready do go to work...
Then home to do some work


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Good Morning Folks..
Time to get my bum in gear and get ready do go to work...
Then home to do some work









thats the attitude.
i say you just rig the car up to run to philly on the 19th with no exhaust and headlights head in by some means, whatever necessary


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
thats the attitude.
i say you just rig the car up to run to philly on the 19th with no exhaust and headlights head in by some means, whatever necessary










Will see, but the plan is to be in PA 5/16-18


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_

Will see, but the plan is to be in PA 5/16-18









tease. theres no reason those dates should be in question








own it


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Every thing is in question


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Every thing is in question


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
But the silver one is "Super Modified" isn't it?









You know it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
thats the attitude.
i say you just rig the car up to run to philly on the 19th with no exhaust and headlights head in by some means, whatever necessary









++
Do it, Brian!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Timbo, did I see a post somewhere that you once again own your Gray Scirocco?
Well, you've modified your white one into an awesome roadtripper, city mobile, so how about taking a slightly different route with the gray one?
Something like this:








The ultimate Timob offroad/inner-city pothole/snomobile machine!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

hahaha
no wheel gap though


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_no wheel gap though


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_










well, minimal wheel gap,


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
well, minimal wheel gap,


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Home from work


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Home from work









Time to fix your Scirocco!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Yeah I'm looking for something and I cant find it


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Anyone know this rocco? 
I saw it on Edisto Island, South Carolina. The silver paint looked good, but it looked crusty underneath.
edit: forgot to mention the audi FTW








Saw this poor riced up jetta as well.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Yeah I'm looking for something and I cant find it









I hate it when that happens.








Good luck.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_


















That is beautiful


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Ready for a drive to Ohio?









I'm bringing a radiator hose repair kit, coolant, several spare new radiator hoses, a battery powered impact gun, a full size jack and jackstand, box o spare boltsbolts, oil, funnels, a few special tools like the timing belt tool, oil filter wrench, 17mm plug wrench, 12point bits, as well as the regular tools, electrical tools, and terminals, tape, zip ties, bosch connectors, extra Megasquirt, wire, jumper cables, tow strap, spare starter, spare distributor, set of spark plugs, 8v timing belt, serpentine belt for me and v-belt for others, first aid kit, tire repair kit, spare tire, 36" breaker bar, 30mm socket, washer fluid, rags, hand wipes, water, flashlights (3), matches, radio, cell phone, GPS, computer, two power supplies, digital camera and a few sets of batteries, and an atlas.
The sad thing? I carry most of that every day.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Anyone know this rocco? 
I saw it on Edisto Island, South Carolina. The silver paint looked good, but it looked crusty underneath.

ah!! STALKER PIC!! 
_if you look closely you can spot the MILF taking a shower in the window!!_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Ready for a drive to Ohio?










we all know the timob is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »__if you look closely you can spot the MILF taking a shower in the window!!_

You saw her too.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
we all know the timob is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










He is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Timbo, did I see a post somewhere that you once again own your Gray Scirocco?
Well, you've modified your white one into an awesome roadtripper, city mobile, so how about taking a slightly different route with the gray one?
The ultimate Timob offroad/inner-city pothole/snomobile machine!

I already use the white one for that? Don't you know? I've gotten this car airborne on a few occasions on a dirtbike track, and on a really whacky back road in Colorado. Plus all the blizzard driving I do.

The gray one is gonna be electric. - and after I finish the electric conversion, I'm gonna throw a Honda generator in the trunk so I can have one of those "powered by Honda" stickers. I'll deserve it more than Honda owners!







In theory I could get a very long range with this setup.
Either the Honda generator, or an Isuzu diesel power unit meant for tractor trucks.
It's gonna be a home-built hybrid!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I've gotten this car airborne on a few occasions on a dirtbike track, and on a really whacky back road in Colorado. 

Now we know why them valences are a bit banged up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
It's gonna be a home-built hybrid!

you already built the matrix, so why not?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Actually, they were bent when I bought them.
I'm the one who bent the strut towers though!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Got a damned ticket tonight for $215. Only had 5 months until the only other ticket I have gotten in the last 12 years dropped off my record. Damn. This GTI is going to be a problem if I don't watch it.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
You saw her too.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yay I'm a scirocco stalker.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Got a damned ticket tonight for $215. Only had 5 months until the only other ticket I have gotten in the last 12 years dropped off my record. Damn. This GTI is going to be a problem if I don't watch it.








I'm not having much luck either. . . and i dont even have my rocco on the road yet


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_









Thats a classic


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







I'm not having much luck either. . . and i dont even have my rocco on the road yet


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Got a damned ticket tonight for $215. Only had 5 months until the only other ticket I have gotten in the last 12 years dropped off my record. Damn. This GTI is going to be a problem if I don't watch it.

you and your fast might have to work out a separation agreement.
that, or just slamitonfks.com [prob the only funny thing to come out of the mk5 forum that isnt just downright malicious] and youll be soo worried about the pan youll drive slow


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

You may have a fast.
I has a slow.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
you and your fast might have to work out a separation agreement.


They are evil.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_You may have a fast.
I has a slow.

















A High MPG slow


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 9:56 PM 4-7-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

You driving a fancy Audi to Cincy, Marc? Or ya gonna drive the stroker monster?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
you and your fast might have to work out a separation agreement.


And I left that little bastard in the box. A lot of good that did me.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_ 
And I left that little bastard in the box. A lot of good that did me.

i didnt even get one







no guitar either, i feel cheated


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_You driving a fancy Audi to Cincy, Marc? Or ya gonna drive the stroker monster?


Option "2" would be more appropriate, and fun. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I'll drive the Audi on the 19th


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

I'll drive the Audi on the 19th









http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

They don't give them out for GLIs?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif










Oh come on, don't give me these freaking icons will ya.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

And besides, the Sciroccos are stored, and there is still a 6 feet high snowbank in front of the bloody garage door.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_They don't give them out for GLIs?

i dont know, i thought they did, but neither i with my gli nor my sister with her 2.0t jetta got anything








oh well, they also havent given me crap for the mods to my car, so ill take what i can get


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_And besides, the Sciroccos are stored, and there is still a 6 feet high snowbank in front of the bloody garage door.
















plenty of time between now and the 19th to shovel


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
plenty of time between now and the 19th to shovel

























... and 150 ft of alleyway packed with snow.


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:31 PM 4-7-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
















... and 150 ft of alleyway packed with snow.

_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:31 PM 4-7-2008_


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
*STILL*plenty of time between now and the 19th to shovel
















they dont rent bobcats [or analogs] in canada?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_They don't give them out for GLIs?

Nope, I asked the sales manager when my Dad bought his GLI. You only get a fast when you buy a GTI. But, with the GLI... you do get a trunk. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Seems like the nice weather has started the mad dash to get the Scirocco's together for Cincy is on! Too bad I've been wasting all my time fiddling around with that "other" 70's-era Karmann


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

^^^
problem solved http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Nope, I asked the sales manager when my Dad bought his GLI. You only get a fast when you buy a GTI. But, with the GLI... you do get a trunk. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Seems like the nice weather has started the mad dash to get the Scirocco's together for Cincy is on! Too bad I've been wasting all my time fiddling around with that "other" 70's-era Karmann









on point one, it is atleast a ginormous trunk they give you
on point 2, i guess its ok cuz its still karmann


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_on point 2, i guess its ok cuz its still karmann * BUT after Cincy*










Fixed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I get to glue my rearview mirror back on and install my stereo tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I do that other thing that seems to take up a lot of my time...
Getting the Jetta to start


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I get to glue my rearview mirror back on and install my stereo tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

awesome, i need to pull my rearview off soon, i got one that is in better condition in the garage, but i need to put some stupid paint job on it 1st


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

WOOT! I have internet back here at home.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Fixed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I don't have time to put a 20V in, so I don't know what to do with the rest of my time







...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
awesome, i need to pull my rearview off soon, i got one that is in better condition in the garage, but I need to put some stupid paint job on it 1st









You can just leave the little mounting thing on the glass eh, so you don't have to mess with the glue. If memory serves, there's a little Allen set screw in the bottom of it.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
You can just leave the little mounting thing on the glass eh, so you don't have to mess with the glue. If memory serves, there's a little Allen set screw in the bottom of it.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


this is true, but the mirror i have is off an 88, which apparently means a different arm than the one thats on my 86







ill figure it out, this mirror i have int he garage might just be a test mule for my paint idea


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Goodmorning, wow it was slow last night.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_this is true, but the mirror i have is off an 88, which apparently means a different arm than the one thats on my 86







ill figure it out, this mirror i have int he garage might just be a test mule for my paint idea

It does??? Test fit first, but methinks not.....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Mornin' everyone.
Ya'll need to get to the classifieds and buy some of my stuph. Daun's pretty broke right now and losing some storage space.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Good morning all.
Spotted a Paprika Red Slegato coming home last night. Guy had it for 7 years, and is planning a full resto. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

MAP
This google map shows you where stuff is: B is Daun's place, and A is the Holiday Inn that the group stays at. They have a group rate, under the name scirocco.org
Holiday Inn
123 Gano Rd, Wilmington, OH
(937) 283-3200

I don't know Daun's exact address, but it's just west of Clinton county airport on Gurneyville Rd - you can see the runway in many cincy pictures Daun will have a "Scirocco Parking only" sign out there the day of Cincy. Friday is when everybody rolls in. Pizza is served that night. Throw a few bucks at Daun to pay for it.
Saturday is >the< day. That's the main day of events, the cars in the field spelling out whatever, planes flying over, the big texas BBQ, and movie night. Drink, stay up late. muahahh.. Sunday, there is a cruise to breakfast or icecream. Most people leave sunday in the afternoon. This year, on monday we are doing a trip to the air force museum in Dayton, OH.

/info!


----------



## TDCVWPA (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*

Well as it goes now the Green vr6 rocco of the old lady's is gonna be the only one coming. The Callaway project is slow moving due to finishing other peoples cars







But if all goes well it'll debut at H20...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
It does??? Test fit first, but methinks not.....

when i was lookng at them, the attachment looked different...it may have just been the angle, or i may have been had when i was told it was a scirocco mirror. ill take stock when i get home next and have a chance to deal with it.
no matter though, the mirror is crusty on the edge, so no* real* safety issue


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_

/info!

the timob doing his best to keep this thing on topic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif making me wish it was cincy time


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Fortysomething days to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

edit for correct spelling










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 11:34 AM 4-8-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_*Fortysomething *days to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

fixxed


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_You driving a fancy Audi to Cincy, Marc? Or ya gonna drive the stroker monster?


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The stroker.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
fixxed


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The stroker.

still on cis?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
still on cis?


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I won't have time to install _and_ tune Megasquirt before Cincy.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I won't have time to install _and_ tune Megasquirt before Cincy.

So - do what I did - Just install it!! Screw tuning it!







Mine drove to Cincy and back just fine on the Chevy 350 fuel map.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
So - do what I did - Just install it!! Screw tuning it!







Mine drove to Cincy and back just fine on the Chevy 350 fuel map.

but you also run the matrix


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
but you also run the matrix
















You have to free your mind!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
So - do what I did - Just install it!! Screw tuning it!







Mine drove to Cincy and back just fine on the Chevy 350 fuel map.

Thanks for the cheers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Believe me, my plate is full. I need to swap tranny/axles, replace rad, and a few things before Cincy.
I am also redoing the living room, sheetrock, mouldings, etc...
If I start a MS swap, and I run out of time, then I'd have to drive the Audi to Cincy _again_.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Marcs got his priorities right.
get the car running, sort out the details later....spinney im looking at you


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
You have to free your mind!









dont think you can, know you can


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
If I start a MS swap, and I run out of time, then I'd have to drive the Audi to Cincy _again_.









You do have a red one too


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_Marcs got his priorities right.
get the car running, sort out the details later....spinney im looking at you
















Oh snap!








Brian, you just got *took!*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

off to _another_ interview... 
i have 3 2nd interviews this week. Wish me luck.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
You have to free your mind!

And your ass will follow?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
You do have a red one too









x2


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_off to _another_ interview... 
i have 3 2nd interviews this week. Wish me luck. 









Good luck, Rob! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Good luck, Rob! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
You do have a red one too










yup


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i dont know, i thought they did, but neither i with my gli nor my sister with her 2.0t jetta got anything








oh well, they also havent given me crap for the mods to my car, so ill take what i can get

I wouldn't expect it for a 2.0t, but I would have thought so on the GLI since they are similar. I didn't even know I was getting one for a while until I saw some threads about them just showing up 2 months later. Sure enough about 8/9 weeks later there was a package at the door one evening.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Good morning all.
Spotted a Paprika Red Slegato coming home last night. Guy had it for 7 years, and is planning a full resto. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Awesome!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
He should bring it to Cincy.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_off to _another_ interview... 
i have 3 2nd interviews this week. Wish me luck. 









good luck mr lee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif with that new daily, how can they not hire you


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
I wouldn't expect it for a 2.0t, but I would have thought so on the GLI since they are similar. I didn't even know I was getting one for a while until I saw some threads about them just showing up 2 months later. Sure enough about 8/9 weeks later there was a package at the door one evening.

ill prob throw a minifast onto my next order from potterman. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

OK, radio's in and working (with iPod connection). But there was a problem with the rearview mirror install. I glued the button to the windshield, and let the glue set up. I went out to put the mirror on, and while I was tightening the set screw, it all fell off, and took a chunk of glass with it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
good luck mr lee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif _with that new daily_, *how can they not hire you*










True. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_OK, radio's in and working (with iPod connection). But there was a problem with the rearview mirror install. I glued the button to the windshield, and let the glue set up. I went out to put the mirror on, and while I was tightening the set screw, it all fell off, and took a chunk of glass with it.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

yup









Embrace the carburation!
I rebuilt two double-barrel Weber 44IDF's this week


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Embrace the carburation!


http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I rebuilt two double-barrel Weber 44IDF's this week









You are a brave man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Embrace the carburation!
I rebuilt two double-barrel Weber 44IDF's this week









i think for my next car i want something carb'd
wether it be a proper aircooled [squarback dream, bug more realistic] or a mk3 aba with ITB's


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
You are a brave man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Oh c'mon... tuning is funner without a computer









_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
[squarback dream, bug more realistic] 

I'm still bummed that Squareback I found a few months ago isn't mine... the guy jerked me around for a while then decided to double his asking price... because he bought a new set of _radial_ tires for it (he made sure to stress the radial part, just incase you thought he cheaped out and bought bias-plys)










_Modified by cholland_ at 5:18 PM 4-8-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Oh c'mon... tuning is funner without a computer


















Just hope the Timob does not read this.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Does anyone know if window channel seals (from the back and over the top) for the MkII are still available? Mine has shrunk with age and has quite a gap.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_

I'm still bummed that Squareback I found a few months ago isn't mine... the guy jerked me around for a while then decided to double his asking price... because he bought a new set of _radial_ tires for it (he made sure to stress the radial part, just incase you thought he cheaped out and bought bias-plys)









_Modified by cholland_ at 5:18 PM 4-8-2008_

i was unaware that there was another option out there when you are buying tires, apparently im not watching enough lat night tv


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_OK, radio's in and working (with iPod connection). But there was a problem with the rearview mirror install. I glued the button to the windshield, and let the glue set up. I went out to put the mirror on, and while I was tightening the set screw, it all fell off, and took a chunk of glass with it.









that happened to my friend, but it was b/c his brother tied weights to his mirror







He is quite an interesting fellow


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
good luck mr lee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif with that new daily, how can they not hire you









well, I said the word scirocco and they hired me on the spot!
... well not really, but the words scirocco came up in the conversation, and my new boss actually knows what it is. He's big into german cars. I should have an offer letter on thursday or friday. I'm VERY excited.
vml.com <- check em out! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
well, I said the word scirocco and they hired me on the spot!
... well not really, but the words scirocco came up in the conversation, and my new boss actually knows what it is. He's big into german cars. I should have an offer letter on thursday or friday. I'm VERY excited.
vml.com <- check em out! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i was unaware that there was another option out there when you are buying tires, apparently im not watching enough lat night tv










These tires were sold before the 70s.











_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 6:19 PM 4-8-2008_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Excellent news Mr Lee! Just be sure to stress your previous time commitments at the end of May.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

He is just showing his very young age.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*








^^


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Excellent news Mr Lee! Just be sure to stress your previous time commitments at the end of May.









of course! I already booked my room. 
now I just have to put this damn car back together


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Congrats on the job mr lee. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

These tires were sold before the 70s.










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 6:19 PM 4-8-2008_

I had a nice farmer pull out in front of me today, 80's vintage F150 extended cab with the classic sag and rust. Anyway, he must have had a bias set, his back bumpr rose and fell a good four inches on every revolution. Despite his eagermness to pull in front of me, he never reached legal speed and turned off again about 100' up the road. 















But back in the day, they were especially fun in the cold, and they'd get a good flat spot that would stay till they warmed up on the road. Thumpa, bumpa,,,,,


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
well, I said the word scirocco and they hired me on the spot!
... well not really, but the words scirocco came up in the conversation, and my new boss actually knows what it is. He's big into german cars. I should have an offer letter on thursday or friday. I'm VERY excited.
vml.com <- check em out! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

awesome mr lee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif big congrats


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_He is just showing his very young age.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
well, I said the word scirocco and they hired me on the spot!
... well not really, but the words scirocco came up in the conversation, and my new boss actually knows what it is. He's big into german cars. I should have an offer letter on thursday or friday. I'm VERY excited.
vml.com <- check em out! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

W00T! Nice job, Rob!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Despite his eagermness to pull in front of me, he never reached legal speed and turned off again about 100' up the road.


Sounds like you've been driving in Michigan! Coming home from work every day is near suicidal


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_He is just showing his very young age.

My Porsche had bias-ply tires until last year. It didn't matter that much, because all they did was hold the wheel off of the dollies.







Now its got Yokohama AVS ES100's








Also, my post count is now a palindrome


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
My Porsche had bias-ply tires until last year. It didn't matter that much, because all they did was hold the wheel off of the dollies.







Now its got Yokohama AVS ES100's








Also, my post count is now a palindrome










Speaking of wheel dollies, where can I get a set in Canada?
Princess Auto?








Congrat on the post count. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Mine are from Princess http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
They work just like they should http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif, but they're a real bugger if you have an uneven driveway http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Thanks man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm browsing their catalog right now.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Thanks man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm browsing their catalog right now.









I buy all my crappy tools at Princess Auto! Unless I'm in the states... then a trip to Harbor Freight is always in order.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*

I usually get my crappy tools at work, Performance Tool FTW!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I usually get my crappy tools at work, Performance Tool FTW!!









i loved my performance tool ratcheting screwdriver with flashlight built in...the magnet was key.
i need to get another, cuz i lost it


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

The lights on those things never work.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_The lights on those things never work.









i didnt care about the light, even though it did work...for like a week








i just miss the ratcheting, regular screwdrivers are just so annoying after being spoiled


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

I dunno, I've used both, and I hate ratcheting screwdrivers. I'll take the forearm workout. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (that sounds way dirtier than it did in my head)


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I dunno, I've used both, and I hate ratcheting screwdrivers. I'll take the forearm workout. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (that sounds way dirtier than it did in my head)

ok chris, whatever you say buddy








i just miss the fact that it had diff size heads, all my other screwdrivers are one peice, so i need to have either 3 drivers with me, or run back and forth...oh well, they are like $4 for the new ones, i just gotta remeber to buy one one of these days


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

I have a couple of one that don't ratchet, but have reversible tips, for both slotted and phillips, and a reversible shaft, with another smaller tip. I keep one of them on the floor of the silver car to tighten my rearview mirror set screw with.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I have a couple of one that don't ratchet, but have reversible tips, for both slotted and phillips, and a reversible shaft, with another smaller tip. I keep one of them on the floor of the silver car to tighten my rearview mirror set screw with.

noice!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

do you keep peices of glass in the black car for that ones mirror?








sorry, prob too soon, but i had to go there


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_do you keep peices of glass in the black car for that ones mirror?








sorry, prob too soon, but i had to go there









Haha, nah it's not as easy of a fix.








It's not completely broken (yet), it just has a chip in it, right under where the button for the mirror goes. I figure I'll glue the button back on and leave it until it cracks. In the meantime I'll eventually get a new gasket and make sure I can get a new windshield, and have them installed.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Haha, nah it's not as easy of a fix.








It's not completely broken (yet), it just has a chip in it, right under where the button for the mirror goes. I figure I'll glue the button back on and leave it until it cracks. In the meantime I'll eventually get a new gasket and make sure I can get a new windshield, and have them installed.

one will come up, then youll be gloating around like your all hot $h!t cuz you got a new windshield and we all dont


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

I'm not that upset about it breaking because it's already a Pilkington replacement anyway. And I did notice a tiny crack right where the chunk came out.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

hot


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*

Hey Scirocco Joe, you on here tonight? Did I ever send you your stickrs? I just found the envelope you sent with some cash in it, I usually don't leave it like that unless I didn't ship stuff out...LMK.
And Mr Lee! Happy un-unemployment http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

wow, there was absolutly no cincy content on this page at all


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_wow, there was absolutly no cincy content on this page at all

None.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_wow, there was absolutly no cincy content on this page at all

Out of the 340 pages in this thread, probably about 30% involves Sciroccos, and only half of that is about Cincy itself.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Here is a FYI for those of lyou ooking for more lighting.....there is a guy in the mk1 classified selling a set of h1 high beams for $65
Have those installed fro cincy and buy peters h4's and you be lighting up the night


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
None.

nada.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Here is a FYI for those of lyou ooking for more lighting.....there is a guy in the mk1 classified selling a set of h1 high beams for $65
Have those installed fro cincy and buy peters h4's and you be lighting up the night









H1s and H4s FTW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
nada.

zilch


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
zilch

zip.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

what are you guys playing? and Marc do you not get IM's


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_what are you guys playing? and Marc do you not get IM's









the synonym game








[/childishness]


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_what are you guys playing? 

I didn't do it...


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_and Marc do you not get IM's









Huh?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Out of the 340 pages in this thread, probably about 30% involves Sciroccos, and only half of that is about Cincy itself.

Wow, I got that wrong. I'd have divided that all by at LEAST 10. I'll add the token content for this page: My SCIROCCO is still up on jackstands and I have to get it running to get to CINCY! There, continue on...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Hey Scirocco Joe, you on here tonight? Did I ever send you your stickrs? I just found the envelope you sent with some cash in it, I usually don't leave it like that unless I didn't ship stuff out...LMK.
And Mr Lee! Happy un-unemployment http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm kinda waiting on some stickers; But I don't remember offering to send you some $$. I'll put some in the mail, just LMK where to send it!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Wow, I got that wrong. I'd have divided that all by at LEAST 10. I'll add the token content for this page: My SCIROCCO is still up on jackstands and I have to get it running to get to CINCY! There, continue on...









yes you do....i want to drool over more mk1's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Now, back to the off-topicness, how bout the Orioles, eh? Best record in the AL! (for now)


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Now, back to the off-topicness, how bout the Orioles, eh? Best record in the AL! (for now)









seriously....but you know what, we can say we were the top of the AL







, even if it was for like a week


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

]


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

^^^best gif evar!








i finally got some h4's on my rocco. now my lights can scare away there own shadow. nice upgrade!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (atxse-R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atxse-R* »_
i finally got some h4's on my rocco. now my lights can scare away there own shadow. nice upgrade!

H4/H1 is the best upgrade I have done


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

i got a pair of h4's for 67 bucks! still waitin on some high beams...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_]









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (atxse-R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atxse-R* »_i got a pair of h4's for 67 bucks! still waitin on some high beams...

make sure you relay them


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
make sure you relay them

plannin on it. right now i'm only running a 55/60 watt bulb. so i'm not to worried about it. but relays are on the way! cant wait. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by atxse-R at 9:19 PM 4-8-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

can't decide which is hotter
this 








or this


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

the girl by a nip.......eh..nose!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_]









I can see the need to relay those high beams, they look like they're putting undue strain on the harness!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (atxse-R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atxse-R* »_i got a pair of h4's for 67 bucks! still waitin on some high beams...

There is a guy in the scirocco forums ERROL that is selling 2 H1 high beams for $65 shipped


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Goodmorning.
I have my triple gauge setup ready, I don't like where the AFR gauge is but it's not too bad.


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
There is a guy in the scirocco forums ERROL that is selling 2 H1 high beams for $65 shipped









interesting.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (atxse-R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atxse-R* »_
interesting.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

there you go:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3779704


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

I am running a similar H1/H4 setup.
A big improvement over sealed beams.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_can't decide which is hotter


well, the girl has motion, sooooo
but that wagen is effing hot, i love it, but not as much as this wagen


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I can see the need to relay those high beams, they look like they're putting undue strain on the harness!

















hahahahahha







well played, much funnier than anything i came up with


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (frd206)*

I was kinda hoping the harness would fail...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Hey Scirocco Joe, you on here tonight? Did I ever send you your stickrs? I just found the envelope you sent with some cash in it, I usually don't leave it like that unless I didn't ship stuff out...LMK. 

Not tonight, but I am now! 
Yeah, you got those stickers to me some time ago. They are applied and happy! I hope you don't mind the US dollars...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I can see the need to relay those high beams, they look like they're putting undue strain on the harness!

















Nice one, Cath!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Nice one, Cath!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Where is everybody today? Actually working?


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

yeah it is pretty slow in here today... hump day stuff I guess....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where is everybody today? Actually working?

i was in class http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 20 page research paper due monday, woooo








own


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Stuck doing projects for school.

I have a technology ethics class, I'm doing a presentation on public surveillance.
Big brother is watching you.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Right now I'm chillin, listening to Journey (can it get any better than this? I doubt it.). I think I might be getting sick. I'm having a bit of an excess mucus problem here. It might just be allergies, but I've never really had allergies.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_ I'm having a bit of an excess mucus problem here. 


TMI


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I really need to go out and pull the battery out of the 4Runner. But I hate the 4Runner, so I don't want to.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_ I'm having a bit of an excess mucus problem here. 

thanks chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
thanks chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Anytime! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Finding Euro Adjusters = the suck


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Finding Euro Adjusters = the suck

tape + zipties = the answer?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Right now I'm chillin, listening to Journey (can it get any better than this? I doubt it.). I think I might be getting sick. I'm having a bit of an excess mucus problem here. It might just be allergies, but I've never really had allergies.









Sick because of Journey-YES! 
How old are you? Your system changes every 7 years or so, so your allergies and other things like being allergic to certain foods and all that can change.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
tape + zipties = the answer?









Problem solved. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_]









Ok, nobody but you is to post in here ever again. Post away!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*









Yup problem solved


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_








Yup problem solved

From an engineering perspective I admire that support structure.
But in this case **** the engineering perspective.








OTOH perhaps an indepth resonant frequency analysis might be in order.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
From an engineering perspective I admire that support structure.
But in this case **** the engineering perspective.








OTOH perhaps an indepth resonant frequency analysis might be in order.









Engineering Perspective is sort of an odd name for a girl, dontcha think?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Engineering Perspective is sort of an odd name for a girl, dontcha think?









there are only so many names that havent been used


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

Found the first marks on the new GTI, all appear to be from the same door, because of color, identical height and they are all relatively close. Got a few doors to look at tomorrow, since it almost had to be a coworker.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

top 11 posters
User Posts 
frd206 1571 
Mtl-Marc 1304 
G-rocco 945 
Chris16vRocco 861 
timbo2132 748 
mr lee 624 
punchbug 607 
16VScirrocco88 550 
85roccoZ400 535 
scirocco*joe 452 
bigtavo 442


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Found the first marks on the new GTI, all appear to be from the same door, because of color, identical height and they are all relatively close. Got a few doors to look at tomorrow, since it almost had to be a coworker.

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif i drove my gli across country last year...im still regretting not running a bra the whole time
oh, and door dings, how about when my girlfriends sister threw the door open into a chainlink fence







she is now banned from the car


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Okay, so I'm on dialup and it was only a still image when I commented. Well, darn it if she doesn't move eh? So anyway, being the good wife that I am, I had to show it to him, and went out to the kitchen. I called back in to see if he liked it and he said, "Take this away from me..." and he's got his glasses off, using his "better than bifocal vision" vision. Men...


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_









This one is better:


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Engineering Perspective is sort of an odd name for a girl, dontcha think?









Well at least we have a name for her now even though it may be sort of unusual!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_








Yup problem solved

Can't

stop

watching

her.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Can't

stop

watching

her.

++


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I have not eaten Pizza since January 20. Today I ordered a tasty pizza. It is good!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

The ways of the Timob are unorthodox.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
My SCIROCCO is still up on jackstands *200 km's away* and I have to get it running to get to CINCY! 


Fixed that for ya!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I have not eaten Pizza since January 20. Today I ordered a tasty pizza. It is good!









Well, it's a good thing you ordered a tasty pizza.
I can only imagine what would have happened if you ordered a nasty pizza! (but I bet it would have been gross!)


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
This one is better:









while we are on musical graphs, i love this








whole boat load here:
http://www.jamphat.com/rap/


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

















Bwhahaha!!!!! Some of these are great!










_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 9:46 PM 4-9-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Well, it's a good thing you ordered a tasty pizza.
I can only imagine what would have happened if you ordered a nasty pizza! (but I bet it would have been gross!)

GIS for nasty pizza


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_

Fixed that for ya!










You're such a pal, so I can zip up there after work and drive him home then? YAY!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

yay mcdonalds!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
GIS for nasty pizza









That is disgusting.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Bwhahaha!!!!! Some of these are great!









_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 9:46 PM 4-9-2008_

some are a stretch, but there are some winners in there for sure








own










_Modified by frd206 at 9:56 PM 4-9-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

lol


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
GIS for nasty pizza









Reminds me of a comic I heard..
_I'll have the cheeseburger salad, with fries instead of Lettuce _


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Great. It's 04.35 in the morning over here and your making me sooo hungry...


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote »_









Oh and I just thought this page needed this








Probably spent a hour looking at this today


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_Great. It's 04.35 in the morning over here and your making me sooo hungry...










Sorry about that. Just go raid the fridge then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif




























_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:43 PM 4-9-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_Probably spent a hour looking at this today


































TMI


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Sorry about that. Just go raid the fridge then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










bah, marc, screw you, that looks sooo gooooood


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
bah, marc, screw you, that looks sooo gooooood

Doesn't it? I'm already planning my breakfast. Gonna fry up some bacon, then make some home-fries and put some old-bay on them. Add some eggs at then and and I won't need to eat all day!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
bah, marc, screw you, that looks sooo gooooood


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*








=


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_







=









I'll take them in that order, please!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I'll take them in that order, please!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I'll take them in that order, please!

ahahahahahahah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_







=









That's really all you need in the morning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

05.30 over here. Just saying goodnight.
P.S. This page makes my mouth water on two completely different levels - what more could you want


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_05.30 over here. Just saying goodnight.
P.S. This page makes my mouth water on two completely different levels - what more could you want









I hear ya, brother. I hear ya. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








Just hope the Timob does not read this. 

Yum.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Yum.


bah!


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

yeah, i think my work here is done for the day...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (atxse-R)*

Good night, y'all! Time for bed...


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

can you spot the 3 cars that are out place


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

1 rocco and 2 corrados


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*











_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 1:08 AM 4-10-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Yum.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Sorry about that. Just go raid the fridge then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:43 PM 4-9-2008_

Hey, I tried you Fin du Monde recipe on elk steak last night ( first time I've eaten elk) Anyway, I poured that delicious beer into the pan, thinking, "This better be good, or it's a waste of really good beer", but the sauce was sure not weak, VERY delicious.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_05.30 over here. Just saying goodnight.
P.S. This page makes my mouth water on two completely different levels - what more could you want









Some hot modified Sciroccos maybe???? I say can the girl, but beefsteak always appeals.










_Modified by punchbug at 4:21 AM 4-10-2008_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Mmmm, orange...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Mmmm, orange...









O...M....G..!! Joe, you sure know how to scratch a girl's itch. Where do I order one??? I'm NUTS about orange MkIs, and the plaid, well, thats just to die for eh? Thanks, that's SO much better than all that juggly undersupported stuff.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Can't...

stop......
looking........








(may go blind...







)

_Modified by punchbug at 4:28 AM 4-10-2008_
OMG Check the mudflaps!!! Maybe it's one of them rare wolfies???(LOL)


_Modified by punchbug at 4:30 AM 4-10-2008_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I hear ya, Cath. I love orange Sciroccos.
Oh, and Orange 914s...








and orange 2002s...








Have I talked about how I need a garage?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
O...M....G..!! Joe, you sure know how to scratch a girl's itch. Where do I order one??? I'm NUTS about orange MkIs, and the plaid,

that plaid is awesome







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

3...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

2...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

1...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_1...

silly joe
man i snaked that own


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

*...CINCY!*


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
silly joe


I was tired of page 343. 344 needs to have some CINCY PICKSSATURESZESZS!
















































YAY!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
silly joe
man i snaked that own


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_*...CINCY!*









*DITTO!...*


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Goodmorning, some Cincy pics from me.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Who wants a GPS for Cincy? 

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obi...deals
Nuvi 660 for $304.33 from amazon (list price is $797.94)
And it's on Amazon, no weird crap.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Who wants a GPS for Cincy? 

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obi...deals
Nuvi 660 for $304.33 from amazon (list price is $797.94)
And it's on Amazon, no weird crap.

I have this unit. I paid a little more 2 months ago.







This unit ROCKS!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

i already have nav, but that is a killer deal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

my phone is equipped with google maps with satellite view do not need another gps unit.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

I received a Garmin nuvi for Christmas. Great product, great company. I've been using their GPS products for sailing for about 10 years now. 
Garmin: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_I received a Garmin nuvi for Christmas. Great product, great company. I've been using their GPS products for sailing for about 10 years now. 
Garmin: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thats what i got....thats what i used in england....its pretty quality stuff, and was bought with reward points, so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

The day I can't read a paper map is the day I give up driving, within reason of course, so keep your electronic leashes, I'll do things the old fashioned way, with paper and pen and a compass.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_The day I can't read a paper map is the day I give up driving, within reason of course, so keep your electronic leashes, I'll do things the old fashioned way, with paper and pen and a compass.

i use the earth's magnetic field and migrate like birds.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i use the earth's magnetic field and migrate like birds. 

Like I said, the old fashioned way.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i use the earth's magnetic field and migrate like birds. 

I just get lost. A lot.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Who wants a GPS for Cincy? 

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obi...deals
Nuvi 660 for $304.33 from amazon (list price is $797.94)
And it's on Amazon, no weird crap.

My navagational system....tops $5


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_The day I can't read a paper map is the day I give up driving, within reason of course, so keep your electronic leashes, I'll do things the old fashioned way, with paper and pen and a compass.

But does your paper and pen allow you to talk hands free on your cellphone (it's the law in PA & NJ)? Traffic jam (seems like they are required by law in PA & NJ) alerts with expected delays and then provide/evaluate alternate routes to see if they are better? Find the nearest gas station/restuarant/hotel/hospital etc? Does your pen write upside down? Is the new Scirocco really a Scirocco? Will Ironman be any good? Why is there braille on drive up ATM machines?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_The day I can't read a paper map is the day I give up driving, within reason of course, so keep your electronic leashes, I'll do things the old fashioned way, with paper and pen and a compass.

Believe me, I understand. I still use real nautical charts every day when I'm sailing and I have a street atlas in my car for every trip.
However, it recalculates the route on the fly, even if I make a wrong turn. So, the Garmin keeps me from yelling, *"Jesus [email protected]#king Christ, Erin, how in the hell do we get from [email protected] Route 81 to [email protected]#king Route 395?!??! $h!t $h!t $h!t $h!t $h!t $h!t !!!"*
It might be called the relationship saver!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
But does your paper and pen allow you to talk hands free on your cellphone (it's the law in PA & NJ)? Traffic jam (seems like they are required by law in PA & NJ) alerts with expected delays and then provide/evaluate alternate routes to see if they are better? 

And that's why I don't drive in NJ or PA.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
And that's why I don't drive in NJ or PA.

Good choice.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
And that's why I don't drive in NJ or PA.

I wish I could say the same but somehow I end up there couple of times a month


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
I wish I could say the same but somehow I end up there couple of times a month

Sucks to be you.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i use the earth's magnetic field and migrate like birds. 

Yeah, and poop on my hood.


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

gotta stop parking under trees...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Who wants a GPS for Cincy? 



Old school FTW.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

What do I need GPS for? I'll just follow all the Sciroccos.








And finding the place is easy if you've been there before. Go to Columbus, go down I-71 south to the exit for Wilmington. The hotel is on your right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif All the Scirocco fun is a couple miles down the road the other way. Simple.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I just get lost. A lot.









I only do that when drunk, in a foreign city and don't speak the language and have a crappy tourist map. Over three hours late at night/very early in the morning in Munich.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I was tired of page 343. 344 needs to have some CINCY PICKSSATURESZESZS!
YAY!

I agree! More Cincy pictures and more of this at Cincy! That's what you meant, right?


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

there can always be more of that!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I just drove up to school.
BEAUTIFUL outside, I drove with the windows down, and the roof open. The spring air. It was great!

Then, I got to school, and I saw a new Smart Coupe pulling out. First one I've seen on the road, and it's at my school! Nifty!
(still a stupid car to have in the US, where the roads are wide, and the parking spots hold SUV monsters)


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Came home to no more snow in the yard today! Well the front yard anyway. There's still a little in the back yard. And where we are going to build this year still has quite a bit.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

It was really nice today, too bad I was at work, where we got way too much stock in.








Apparently, my coworker saw somebody taking pictures of my car in the parking lot.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Hey, I tried you Fin du Monde recipe on elk steak last night ( first time I've eaten elk) Anyway, I poured that delicious beer into the pan, thinking, "This better be good, or it's a waste of really good beer", but the sauce was sure not weak, VERY delicious. 

Elk steak. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Glad you enjoyed your Fin du monde.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Mmmm, orange...









That's a pretty tasty car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It looks like it's been dipped in sugar, and is ready to eat.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
silly joe
man i snaked that own



Yup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Then, I got to school, and I saw a new Smart Coupe pulling out. First one I've seen on the road, and it's at my school! Nifty!


I don't mind small cars, but why does the Smart have to look like it's a toy for a three year old kid.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Apparently, my coworker saw somebody taking pictures of my car in the parking lot.









Pictures whores are all over the place man.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Somewhere in northern Italie.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Pictures whores are all over the place man. 

Keep an eye out on eBay, in case somebody else is tryin to sell my car.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I don't mind small cars, but why does the Smart have to look like it's a toy for a three year old kid.
















The smart car really isn't that "smart" either. It eats premium gas and only gets supposedly around 32mpg. Heck, I know roccos that get better mpg!!!










_Modified by wheeltowheel at 8:21 PM 4-10-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Not mine.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Is that snow, or some sort of geological rock formation in your front yard?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Saw a smart yesterday.
In one of the area's urban shopping centers, they have on-street parking, with a lot of wiggle room for SUV's; the smart was just tucked at the end up at the curb, in the half-space


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Hmm, I smell 10k there, Greg.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

The stelvivo pass http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
http://youtube.com/results?sea...+pass

_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Somewhere in northern Italie.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Did they just start selling smarts in the US?








We've had them up here for two or three years.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Did they just start selling smarts in the US?








We've had them up here for two or three years.









Yep, we just now are getting it, but only the second generation.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_The day I can't read a paper map is the day I give up driving, within reason of course, so keep your electronic leashes, I'll do things the old fashioned way, with paper and pen and a compass.

+1
Well ok, I actually broke down and installed one in the 172 last year. But in the car? Sheya, THAT'LL happen.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Did they just start selling smarts in the US?








We've had them up here for two or three years.









Yes. I've yet to see a US one, but have seen a Canadian one over here a year or so ago.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Believe me, I understand. I still use real nautical charts every day when I'm sailing and I have a street atlas in my car for every trip.
However, it recalculates the route on the fly, even if I make a wrong turn. So, the Garmin keeps me from yelling, *"Jesus [email protected]#king Christ, Erin, how in the hell do we get from [email protected] Route 81 to [email protected]#king Route 395?!??! $h!t $h!t $h!t $h!t $h!t $h!t !!!"*
It might be called the relationship saver!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Being the nice mother that I am, and knowing that my firstborn son was heading to the real North with his sled for a week, I bought him a nice handheld Garmin for his birthday. Yeah, it fell off his sled/was stolen the second trip out. No worries, says I, I bought it on MASTERCARD!! Phone them up, yep they cover theft if an item is stolen in the first 90 days. But GPSs are excluded.














(as are all accessories to motorized vehicles.) 
I tried, to no avail mind you, to explain that it WOULD have been used on a sailboat if we'd kept it long enough for the lake to warm up. Lord knows, my kid needs all the help he can get on his "nautical adventures". Really all he needs is the Coast Guard on speed dial though.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
The smart car really isn't that "smart" either. It eats premium gas 
_Modified by wheeltowheel at 8:21 PM 4-10-2008_

What the heck? They're diesel up here, we've had them for years.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
What the heck? They're diesel up here, we've had them for years.

Us 'Murraicans is too dern skeered to run da deezles in cars down here. Them dern GM 350 deezles done gone n ruined em for us. 
In a truck (real 'Murraican veee-hickle) that's a hole nuther ballgame! I'd rather be cummin' than strokin though!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Cath, your garden/green side would be proud (maybe) of me today.
The iris bed is looking great, will be a bumper crop this year.
Moved the firewood pile and then relocated a rubermaid 30"x48" toolshed
Re-seeded the entire back yard, threw straw down, then laid out an extension for the front bed and took the sod up.
I have sunburn and blisters, but hey







Almost got all the yard/house stuff out of the way so I can go into 'cincy-prep' mode. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

how did you guys get up to 10K so quick.....that is just too much vortex time


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_how did you guys get up to 10K so quick.....

I think you need to start here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
and read evrey page. You'll soon see how there up to 10000


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_What do I need GPS for? I'll just follow all the Sciroccos.








And finding the place is easy if you've been there before. Go to Columbus, go down I-71 south to the exit for Wilmington. The hotel is on your right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif All the Scirocco fun is a couple miles down the road the other way. Simple.

gps for this kinda event is kinda mute point since so many people are going to the same place, but still, it paid for itself in the avoided freustrations of trying to find a location on a map while driving on the wrong side of the road [england]


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I just drove up to school.
BEAUTIFUL outside, I drove with the windows down, and the roof open. The spring air. It was great!

Then, I got to school, and I saw a new Smart Coupe pulling out. First one I've seen on the road, and it's at my school! Nifty!
(still a stupid car to have in the US, where the roads are wide, and the parking spots hold SUV monsters)

it was good outside today
and timbo, you know they made those so they can park 5 deep perpendicular to the lines in suv spaces, right


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_The stelvivo pass http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
http://youtube.com/results?sea...+pass


hot


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Did they just start selling smarts in the US?








We've had them up here for two or three years.









theyve had em for a little while, but there were only a handful of importers....now that number is growing
last year when my dad bought his RS6, the guys dealership had been selling them since they were first allowing in the us, back when MB was still building them


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_
I think you need to start here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
and read evrey page. You'll soon see how there up to 10000 









i had nothing to do with it


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
gps for this kinda event is kinda *moot* point since so many people are going to the same place, but still, it paid for itself in the avoided freustrations of trying to find a location on a map while driving on the wrong side of the road [england]

T, FTFY








And I'll stick with regular maps. I guess having a photographic memory comes in handy, eh?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
T, FTFY








And I'll stick with regular maps. I guess having a photographic memory comes in handy, eh?

yeah, problem is for some reason i get my rights and lefts messed up under some circumstances, so maps kinda eff me over


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_The smart car really isn't that "smart" either. It eats premium gas and only gets supposedly around 32mpg. Heck, I know roccos that get better mpg!!!









_Modified by wheeltowheel at 8:21 PM 4-10-2008_

Mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif still stock with like 270k


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Us 'Murraicans is too dern skeered to run da deezles in cars down here. Them dern GM 350 deezles done gone n ruined em for us. 
In a truck (real 'Murraican veee-hickle) that's a hole nuther ballgame! I'd rather be cummin' than strokin though!









Well, my daily smells like a bus and sounds like a bus. Screw the cat, I like the smell of raw diesel exhaust in some sick, twisted way.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Good Morning Folks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Goodmorning.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Good Morning Folks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


whats happening people?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

so, on ebay, a piece of holess mk2 hatch glass just went for 249 + 45 ship








http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...&rd=1
between that and the cost of porsche script handles, mr lee has about the value of my car rolling around on body 'perriferals'


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
between that and the cost of porsche script handles, mr lee has about the value of my car rolling around on body 'perriferals'









**** I've got more than that in rare parts not even on my car


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
**** I've got more than that in rare parts not even on my car









well arent you just awesome spinney?















own










_Modified by frd206 at 9:24 AM 4-11-2008_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
well arent you just awesome spinney?















own










Not Really


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Good morning from work.








I hate this place.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Im bored


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Im bored

go build your 1:1 scirocco model
im pretty sure its a level 1: snap together


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
go build your 1:1 scirocco model

Can't not until after work . . . (but I am working on it when I get home)

_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
im pretty sure its a level 1: snap together









An No I'm pretty sure its a level extreme


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
**** I've got more than that in rare parts not even on my car









How rare is a transmission?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
How rare is a transmission?









In my finding very rare, well to have a working one


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

since I am bored, thought I should bump this thread back up to the top of the page where it belongs.....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

its slow in here today


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Yes, yes it is.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

its too nice to sit inside and postwhore!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_its too nice to sit inside and postwhore!

speaks the unemployed man


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_its too nice to sit inside and postwhore!

we got dumped on today. My monowiper coulden't keep up with it!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
we got dumped on today. My monowiper coulden't keep up with it!

monowipers cant keep up with much.....i still love mine though, but only cuz rainx is the bomb


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_its slow in here today

I'm too busy writing haiku's.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
monowipers cant keep up with much.....i still love mine though, but only cuz rainx is the bomb









My MOnoWiper always keeps UP......Oh and rainnex is your friend......Is it cincy yet?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_its slow in here today


Yup, I'll be mostly away from the computer for the next few weeks.








I'll be working on stuff, and on my Scirocco. I'll post pictures when they are available. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Yup, I'll be mostly away from the computer for the next few weeks.








I'll be working on stuff, and on my Scirocco. I'll post pictures when they are available. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









marc....not on computer? does not compute


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Calling it a day, I'll try to do the tech thread on installing the triple gauge panel in a mkII.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

you think mono wipers are bad, try NO wipers. 
rainx > *


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Yup, I'll be mostly away from the computer for the next few weeks.









But.......but.......but who will own the pages?!!!?1


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

My legs are killing me.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
My MOnoWiper always keeps UP......Oh and rainnex is your friend......Is it cincy yet?

The mono wiper is kind of cool, but I think a bit impractical for northern climates. Rain-X is definitely my friend, as the twin wipers on the '88 are pretty crappy. Maybe I just need a new motor.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Where is everybody tonight?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Right here.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Here. Marking, reading about a photographer, trying not to eat the chips my spouse is munching on, looking at the weather forecasts. Thundering out there presently. The sky is sure NOT nice out there, keeping an eye out for freezing rain. Just put in 15000 annuals. Woman who works in glass house should not see ice falling from sky...never mind the throwing stones.








Edit for rule numero uno:
A weed that I may have to pull or deadhead (hallucinogenic seeds):

My one classroom:



_Modified by punchbug at 6:27 PM 4-11-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

A few pics of some favorite parts cars of mine. Here's some more red for my Christmas theme







:

And I have no idea what's happening here







, but there look to be some nice guages still in place in this one:

When's this Cincy thing again?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

That nap sucked.








Still don't have the full use of my nose, which sucks even more.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where is everybody tonight?

i was at the mets game, 1st time id ever been to shea stadium.... pretty cool place
but it was COLD


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_My legs are killing me.









Strange, it's your face that's bothering me








j/k!
But you wakled right into that one!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Cath, is that Carrots in that pic? A mk2 with a mk4 looking cluster... I cant wait!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Cath, is that Carrots in that pic? A mk2 with a mk4 looking cluster... I cant wait!

it looks mk3.....are you doing a mk3 dash for a mk3 engine in a mk1 car?
you are a crazy crazy, now boost it and paint it pink like my friend is going with his rabbit


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Cath, is that Carrots in that pic? A mk2 with a mk4 looking cluster... I cant wait!

Hahaha, got ya going!







That's my parts Wolfie, I was just messing with your mind. But the top pic's my MkI.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i was at the mets game, 1st time id ever been to shea stadium.... pretty cool place
but it was COLD

Probably the last time, too. It's the last season for both the NYC ballparks. It's really a shame about Yankee Stadium. With so much history there, it's a terrible tragedy to tear it down. Yet another reason why the Yankees suck! 
OWNED!










_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 11:40 PM 4-11-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Strange, it's your face that's bothering me








j/k!
But you wakled right into that one!

Hahaha you're sooooo funny. NOT!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
it looks mk3.....are you doing a mk3 dash for a mk3 engine in a mk1 car?
you are a crazy crazy, now boost it and paint it pink like my friend is going with his rabbit









You're a few Mks off, in my world it's a MkIV dash and motor in a MkII, but that's the kid's project, not mine. iT is CRAZY CRAZY though. And to quote the Stones, (or the metallic Frenchman), paint it black. Nah, my project is all really straightforward, none of this mixing up stuff for me (says she who just bought Briggs and Stratton parts for Klaus, does that count as aircooler parts?







) I feel very detached from this part of things, with the car so far away, but I'm headed up to see my green guy tomorrow, so that'll help.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_You're a few Mks off, in my world it's a MkIV dash and motor in a MkII, but that's the kid's project, not mine. iT is CRAZY CRAZY though. And to quote the Stones, (or the metallic Frenchman), paint it black. 

Black is good, but I doubt I'll get the MK1 (Crazy Mary) black.








Got possession of my new garage today, and shall get my Scirocco in this week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








The countdown has begun for me, and I hope you get Klaus on the road soon.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
marc....not on computer? does not compute
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm on vacation now, and will be working on my Scirocco.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Black is good, but I doubt I'll get the MK1 (Crazy Mary) black.








Got possession of my new garage today, and shall get my Scirocco in this week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








The countdown has begun for me, and I hope you get Klaus on the road soon.









Awesome, congrats on that new real estate eh? And yeah, he'll get on the road soon enough, it was the day before Mother's Day last year and I got to Cincy, right? (cheer me up here...) Crazy Mary and the Stroker eh? That's a pair for sure.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_And yeah, he'll get on the road soon enough, it was the day before Mother's Day last year and I got to Cincy, right? (cheer me up here...) 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Crazy Mary and the Stroker eh? That's a pair for sure.

PO named her Mary, might as well keep the name and add something to it.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

can't wait to get this on the road!!


----------



## mec_vw (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_can't wait to get this on the road!!

+1!








Mike


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Probably the last time, too. It's the last season for both the NYC ballparks. It's really a shame about Yankee Stadium. With so much history there, it's a terrible tragedy to tear it down. Yet another reason why the Yankees suck! 


yeah. i mean i might make it out to another mets game, cuz they are cheap and easy to get tickets to
but yankees, i might just have to suck it up and pay some real money to make sure i get there before its gone. benefit is that ill still have a chance in september to see em if i dont get it before schools over. and there are always roadtrips


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm on vacation now, and will be working on my Scirocco.









awesome, good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif dont forget to stock up on


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_can't wait to get this on the road!!


x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm on vacation now, and will be working on my Scirocco.









Cool. Which one are you bringing?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Oh yeah.... Good morning.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_can't wait to get this on the road!!


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yeah, can't wait to see it again.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Does anyone know if the pre '84.5 MkIIs have the same gas tank as MkIs?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Not really sure, but I would think that they would.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I got ETKA to run long enough(it cause computer to lock up and/or blue screen of death) and they are the same. I thought they were, but needed to know for sure this morning.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Goodmorning, it's cold and snowy, and I'm in a bad mood, and I'm pouting, so no Scirocco work today.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning, it's cold and snowy, and I'm in a bad mood, and I'm pouting, so no Scirocco work today.









Here it's sunny and 72° - and I'm stuck inside working.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Here it's sunny and 72° - and I'm stuck inside working.

x2....computer lab now, the library








next weekend is gtg madness though


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I was playing with my GPS program. Clicked an option that said add all pushpins to route.
I was like, WTF? it routed me from my house to cincy via every friend's house, every car show, and every other location I've ever navigated to.









It's quite a trip!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I was playing with my GPS program. Clicked an option that said add all pushpins to route.
I was like, WTF? it routed me from my house to cincy via every friend's house, every car show, and every other location I've ever navigated to.








It's quite a trip!










what was the estimated time for all that?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
what was the estimated time for all that?


Summary: 1377.0 miles (1 day, 12 hours, 9 minutes) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Does anyone know if the pre '84.5 MkIIs have the same gas tank as MkIs?

No idea.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

It's not that time already, is it, marc? Time for some 0wnership of the pages?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_It's not that time already, is it, marc? Time for some 0wnership of the pages?
















Oh really?








Renting an appartment, and waiting for someone to show up for a visit. Might as well post on vortex. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 4:47 PM 4-12-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Just posted all the stops for the East Cost Caravan on page one of the East coast Caravan Thread.
If you look at the URL, you will get the GPS coordinates. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 4:58 PM 4-12-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Oh really?








Renting an appartment, and waiting for someone to show up for a visit. Might as well post on vortex. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 4:47 PM 4-12-2008_

spoken like the true whore we all want to be


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Summary: 1377.0 miles (1 day, 12 hours, 9 minutes) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i guess if i took the time to read, i would have seen that
but the picture was just soo exciting. psych project for someone on the impact of images over text: done


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Oh really?








Renting an appartment, and waiting for someone to show up for a visit. Might as well post on vortex. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Is that kinda like that porn site?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

It was way too nice out today to be at work.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Is that kinda like that porn site?









Huh?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Is that kinda like that porn site?









hahahah







marcs gotta pay for that new audi some how


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm posting from a picnic table out back of my house. Wireless FTW.
My computer is hooked up to my Auto/Air adapter. That's hooked up to a cigarette lighter that's connected to a pair of marine quick-disconnect battery terminals. Those are attached to my DieHard battery which is on the picnic table with me.
Muahahah!
This computer should last more than two weeks at this rate with that massive battery!!
Of course, it'll only need to work for a day. Tomorow. Muahahahah! Who else takes credit cards at a swap meet? Muahhaah!
Yes, there's an excessive amount of muahahahahah in this post!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm posting from a picnic table out back of my house. Wireless FTW.
My computer is hooked up to my Auto/Air adapter. That's hooked up to a cigarette lighter that's connected to a pair of marine quick-disconnect battery terminals. Those are attached to my DieHard battery which is on the picnic table with me.
Muahahah!
This computer should last more than two weeks at this rate with that massive battery!!
Of course, it'll only need to work for a day. Tomorow. Muahahahah! Who else takes credit cards at a swap meet? Muahhaah!
Yes, there's an excessive amount of muahahahahah in this post!


Timbo is unstopable. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm posting from a picnic table out back of my house. Wireless FTW.
My computer is hooked up to my Auto/Air adapter. That's hooked up to a cigarette lighter that's connected to a pair of marine quick-disconnect battery terminals. Those are attached to my DieHard battery which is on the picnic table with me.
Muahahah!
This computer should last more than two weeks at this rate with that massive battery!!
Of course, it'll only need to work for a day. Tomorow. Muahahahah! Who else takes credit cards at a swap meet? Muahhaah!
Yes, there's an excessive amount of muahahahahah in this post!

the timob gets sh!t done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Wow, no posts in 2 1/2 hours?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Wow, no posts in 2 1/2 hours?









slow, i know, but i feel bad double posting saying that im the only one posting


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

I just remembered that I bought some stuff at work the other day and forgot to bring it home.








I remembered it when I pulled into my driveway that day, but I forgot to get it the day after. So now I gotta remember to grab it tomorrow.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

hope you dont forget again


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_slow, i know, but i feel bad double posting saying that im the only one posting









Awwww. A hot little thing like you isn't out on the town on Saturday night?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Awwww. A hot little thing like you isn't out on the town on Saturday night?























20 page paper due monday







plus i gotta get stuff out of the way for the week after this cuz im going to the philly gtg among others next weekend...ill trade a saturday night out paying far too much for booze for sciroccos anyday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*

That's the spirit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Have fun with the paper.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

thanks


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I just went around the block twice in my Bicycle.
I had two LED lights on my head (I won it as an award in Cincy 2006), one pointing forward, and a bright red one pointing back.
The bike is an unrestored 1962 Raleigh. It has a Dynamo, and lights on it. They still work! Mighty well, I might add!! That little incandescent light really outshined my LED headlight! Muahahah!
Not bad for something made in England! Wiring that works and doesn't even need relays!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Not bad for something made in England! Wiring that works and doesn't even need relays!









LOL!!!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I just went around the block twice in my Bicycle.
I had two LED lights on my head (I won it as an award in Cincy 2006), one pointing forward, and a bright red one pointing back.
The bike is an unrestored 1962 Raleigh. It has a Dynamo, and lights on it. They still work! Mighty well, I might add!! That little incandescent light really outshined my LED headlight! Muahahah!
Not bad for something made in England! Wiring that works and doesn't even need relays!









wel, theres nothing bosch on it


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Hopefully no Lucas either


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

chris which Scirocco are you driving to to cincy the black 87 or silver 88?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

I'm still undecided. Depends on which one is running better, and if the tranny in the black one has self-destructed yet.
Oh, and the Silver one is the 87, the black one is the 88 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Hopefully no Lucas either









But he does have Princess on his head if it's an award I awarded. I have more headwear for this year, but you might not want to win it.
Rocco notes. Got to see Klaus yesterday, but there's not much for me to do but sit and watch. Fabrication is going very slowly, hopefully today's "Fun with Techtonics" will go more swimmingly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Time will tell.....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Rocco notes. Got to see Klaus yesterday, but there's not much for me to do but sit and watch. Fabrication is going very slowly, hopefully today's "Fun with Techtonics" will go more swimmingly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Time will tell.....

good luck cathy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Goodmor..err..afternoon.
A bit slow in here today.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Quite.
But check out the "nearing completion" powdercoating station in the garage. That's Brad test-running a few parts for the Arrow's engine.
















The big silver box to the right with the handles? That's the oven.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Quite.
But check out the "nearing completion" powdercoating station in the garage. That's Brad test-running a few parts for the Arrow's engine.
The big silver box to the right with the handles? That's the oven.










that looks awesome daun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif between you and matt murray [with timbos encouragement] the world will be powdercoated


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Quite.
But check out the "nearing completion" powdercoating station in the garage. 
The big silver box to the right with the handles? That's the oven.










Nice job guys. Is that an infared heater, or like an actual oven? I didn't realize you could powdercoat large items. Pretty cool


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Awesome Daun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Pretty quiet in here today....


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Pretty quiet in here today....

+1
... hopefully there getting there Sciroccos ready for Cincy, 45 more days


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Been in the basement working on the intake an tb, having trouble getting the idle screw and the linkage to line up, and I need to install a pin on the new tb to hook the return spring to.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

What's going on everybody?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_What's going on everybody?

Worked on my Cincy to do list a bit today. About tuesday a balljoint, timing belt and tensioner and motor mount should show up for the more important parts of the list.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Marc, did I read somewhere you need a mirror switch? And if so did you find one?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_What's going on everybody?

papers







and me finding rims that have shot tires on them when all i want is a set of steelies with good tires for cheap


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Marc, did I read somewhere you need a mirror switch? And if so did you find one?


Power window switch. Found one. Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_... hopefully there getting there Sciroccos ready for Cincy, 45 more days









45 days http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
45 days http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







and im done with school in 25 days http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







and im done with school in 25 days http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I went to a used book sale yesterday.
Bought a 80-84 Golf/cabby/Scirocco Bentley for $3. No greasy handprints either!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I went to a used book sale yesterday.
Bought a 80-84 Golf/cabby/Scirocco Bentley for $3. No greasy handprints either!

good score http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
own


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Pretty quiet in here today....

1. Spring Show 'n go: Englishtown, NJ
2. Working on Sciroccos
3. Nice weather here in the Mid Atlantic/Northeast
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Got some cheap at the swap meet to see if I can cure my starting issues.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
1. Spring Show 'n go: Englishtown, NJ
2. Working on Sciroccos
3. Nice weather here in the Mid Atlantic/Northeast
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Got some cheap at the swap meet to see if I can cure my starting issues. 

4. School work






















I won't even start


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I went to a used book sale yesterday.
Bought a 80-84 Golf/cabby/Scirocco Bentley for $3. No greasy handprints either!


One greasy Bentley for the garage, one clean Bentley for the living room. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

One greasy Bentley for the garage, one clean Bentley for the living room. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

One bentley for the late 84, one for the 82


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
One bentley for the late 84, one for the 82









Ah! I knew you had a plan.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Nice job guys. Is that an infared heater, or like an actual oven? I didn't realize you could powdercoat large items. Pretty cool

It's an old storage cabinet with insulation around the outside and the heating elements from a couple old ovens installed.
Wheels shouldn't be a problem. Anyone interested?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Wheels shouldn't be a problem. Anyone interested?









raises hand







i just need some wheels worth powder coating


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Pretty quiet in here today....

Yeah, spent time out at the 'rents today sorting through old photos etc. My grandmother passed away yesterday after a number of years with Alzheimers. Hopefully I won't have *too* many pages to catch up on later this week.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_raises hand







i just need some wheels worth powder coating









Step one = sandblast wheels.....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Step one = sandblast wheels.....

step zero: have unbent wheels


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
step zero: have unbent wheels









Step .5 = Creative use of a hammer.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Step .5 = Creative use of a hammer.








what do you think is on my list of 'sh!t to get done:'


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Yeah, spent time out at the 'rents today sorting through old photos etc. My grandmother passed away yesterday after a number of years with Alzheimers.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Yeah, spent time out at the 'rents today sorting through old photos etc. My grandmother passed away yesterday after a number of years with Alzheimers. Hopefully I won't have *too* many pages to catch up on later this week.

sorry daun







[or whatever you want, since we know you dont like beer







]


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*

Thanks. For the most part, the feeling is relief - she had been "gone" for a couple years, now physically.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Sorry to hear about your Grandmother Daun.
My Grandmother just turned 78 on thursday. We celebrated it today.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Sorry to hear about your Grandmother Daun.
My Grandmother just turned 78 on thursday. We celebrated it today.

way to rub it in his face chris http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
way to rub it in his face chris http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









That was not my intent in any way. I wouldn't do that. I was just adding to the Grandmother conversation.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*

S'ok Fraser - really!! Like I said, we're mostly relieved that she's in a better place.
She was exactly 90.5 the day she died. (Yesterday)


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_S'ok Fraser - really!! Like I said, we're mostly relieved that she's in a better place.
She was exactly 90.5 the day she died. (Yesterday)

just trying to add some levity http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Good Late Night, Early Morning to everyone


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Step .5 = Creative use of a hammer.

Step -1: have wheels
maybe if I could actually finally find some wheels that I like I could experience the almighty greatness of powder coating.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Good Morning !!!
road trip to today








Tampa to Orlando to Ocala


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

1. Sorry about your grandmother, Daun. I only have one grandparent left. It is a doubled edged sword sometimes. The longer they live and have time to spend with you, the harder it is to desk with when they leave. 
2. I have some wheels to powdercoat. Anyone have a media blaster?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Well, my weekend, here goes. Had to drop off something for the kid at his workplace, here's my daily behind C-FXFX (TwinStar). This one's a movie star, I think the movie was called Shooter, it crashed in the movie but is in pretty fine shape in real life as you can see. They had one with the identifier C-FXFU, and are currently working on C-FXFO. FXFU looks pretty funny on the side of the chopper...

So then off to see Klausie finally. Here's some barncat content, this thread is very low on cats lately:

Maybe I'll do a few more (of Sciroccos) this morning, VERY slow uploading today....but here these go...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Okay, one more. When I got up to MidWestern, the cars were so happy to see me that they jumped for joy!!! Gotta love happy little cars eh?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Goodmorning, well I got the Audi tb reassembled, it's amazing how much better things work when you use all of the parts, still having trouble with the throttle stop, installed a rollpin for the throttle return spring hook.
Found a decent way to get old gaskets off when they've been sealed to the surface, I swear the guy who last put that tb on used Permatex Formagasket, after putting a few gouges in the surface I got out the buffing wheel and black cutting rouge, worked like a, well it worked. It still took almost 20 min but there are no gouges in the mounting surface now.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

mornin people. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cathy, im glad the cars were happy to see you, klaus looks like he was soo happy he was getting ready to mark his territory


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_1. Sorry about your grandmother, Daun. I only have one grandparent left. It is a doubled edged sword sometimes. The longer they live and have time to spend with you, the harder it is to desk with when they leave. 

She was the last one, physically. My grandma on dad's side died about three years ago from cancer, and that was pretty rough.

_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_2. I have some wheels to powdercoat. Anyone have a media blaster?


Yup. It's also big enough for wheels.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

It's a little slow in here today so I'll post just to post and to ask the question, any ideas on how to get the throttle stop adjuster screw to actually line up with the throttle linkage.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_So then off to see Klausie finally. Here's some barncat content, this thread is very low on cats lately:



http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for barncats.
So, what's new with Klaus?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

you should get some shop cats, Marc


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_you should get some shop cats, Marc 


Yeah, to scare the crackheads in the neighboorhood.








This pet would be more appropriate. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Yeah, to scare the crackheads in the neighboorhood.










I could sent my cat, to give them eye 'evil cat-eye of Sauron'


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I could sent my cat, to give them eye 'evil cat-eye of Sauron'


















That might work.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I think it's quite possible I ahve as many 'last posts on the page' as marc has 'first posts on a page'


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I think it's quite possible I ahve as many 'last posts on the page' as marc has 'first posts on a page'

It's all the same anyways.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Morning........uh.......Afternoon everyone!








I just got up, gotta go to work in an hour.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Morning........uh.......Afternoon everyone!








I just got up, gotta go to work in an hour.









Ouch. What time did you go to bed?
Gym was good this morning, though I could've used more coffee.
Tomorrow Tim is coming over and we are going to FIX MY SCIROCCO if I have to do an engine swap and a Megasquirt installation!








Guess I better buy a fuel rail...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

About 2 AM


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

tree fiddy


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_...Afternoon everyone!









back from my trip to Ocala, Florida







... I wanted to continue to Daun's parents place, but I would have been a month early for Cincy


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Ouch. What time did you go to bed?
Gym was good this morning, though I could've used more coffee.
Tomorrow Tim is coming over and we are going to FIX MY SCIROCCO if I have to do an engine swap and a Megasquirt installation!








Guess I better buy a fuel rail...

dont put those ideas in his head, he will do it


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

I really hate you right now.








I'm still a few weeks away from getting to drive mine.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_

Gym was good this morning, though I could've used more coffee.
.

Wasn't it though? Er, I went this afternoon though. had to do my taxes first








Good news: a big ol' slice of money pie is headed my way. Look out cars, you're all going to get presents!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Wasn't it though? Er, I went this afternoon though. had to do my taxes first








Good news: a big ol' slice of money pie is headed my way. Look out cars, you're all going to get presents!

and lent is over, so odds are it will involve wheels


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Ah, yes. thanks for the reminder. There's a set out there I have my eye on








I'll need to start buying some tires to go with the wheels here sooN!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Ah, yes. thanks for the reminder. There's a set out there I have my eye on








I'll need to start buying some tires to go with the wheels here sooN!

dont remind me, tires are gonna kill me http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

You need 14's for the P-slots? I have some practically brand-new ones I haven't used yet


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

im gonna need 14" tires yeah, but im prob gonna need some 15's too after i finishing straightening and redoing my bbs reps [again]


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

I have to get new wheels sanded, blasted and powdercoated in less than 45 days and get new tires and another set of adapters















might have to go to cincy with the same wheels two years in a row


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I have to get new wheels sanded, blasted and powdercoated in less than 45 days and get new tires and another set of adapters















might have to go to cincy with the same wheels two years in a row
















Again I ask:
_*Who has a media blaster in the PA/MD/NJ area? We need some cleaning done!*_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

matt and the timob

_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Again I ask:
_*Who has a media blaster in the PA/MD/NJ area? We need some cleaning done!*_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_matt and the timob


yeah they do


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_matt and the timob


Yup.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Again I ask:
_*Who has a media blaster in the PA/MD/NJ area? We need some cleaning done!*_

MUAHAHHAHAAHHAH!!! Blasting = Matt!

Powdercoating those HUGE wheels presents a bit of an issue at this time. I need a place to build a HUGE POWDERCOATING KILN FROM HELL somewheres.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Powdercoating those HUGE wheels presents a bit of an issue at this time. I need a place to build a HUGE POWDERCOATING KILN FROM HELL somewheres.

Or send 'em to me & I'll do it since I've already got the big blast cabinet and 2x3x6 oven.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Ah, yes. thanks for the reminder. There's a set out there I have my eye on








I'll need to start buying some tires to go with the wheels here sooN!

While you're searching for wheels, WheelToWheel is looking for a set of period-correct wheels for his '83 Wolfie. Mars Red. Something gold-mesh in 13-14" would look h-a-w-t.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Yes, for a while I was hoping to put gold wheels on my mars red woolfie. Would be very hot.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Or send 'em to me & I'll do it since I've already got the big blast cabinet and 2x3x6 oven.









Don't be a size queen


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Yes, for a while I was hoping to put gold wheels on my mars red woolfie. Would be very hot.


it would be http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i have a feeling that one of the many incarnations of my bbs reps will involve gold


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_you should get some shop cats, Marc 

Get some for your home. I bet they would love all that pine you bought. "Oooh, look at all the scratching posts Marc put up!"


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

There's some old school Compommotive TH wheels in the classifieds I've been wanting.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
While you're searching for wheels, WheelToWheel is looking for a set of period-correct wheels for his '83 Wolfie. Mars Red. Something gold-mesh in 13-14" would look h-a-w-t.

thanks daun!

This is what's on the 83 now








note: The paint is going to be polished once it gets warmer, so it wont look like a big tomato.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

W2W - what's the budget for gold wheels?
These would look pretty good!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3524514


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_W2W - what's the budget for gold wheels?
These would look pretty good!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3524514


Right price, but I was considering a polished lip like these have


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_W2W - what's the budget for gold wheels?



Even hotter than gold
Platinum wheels!! The new craze.

What's next? Well, Plutonium wheels!!
Run them into a curb, and start a nuclear war!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_

Even hotter than gold
Platinum wheels!! The new craze.

What's next? Well, Plutonium wheels!!
Run them into a curb, and start a nuclear war!









Or sodium...







no rain driving for me anymore


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Stepping down the peoridic table... Cesium is even more reactive with water - it explodes on contact with it. Plus, cesium is radioactive!
Francium is even more reactive ... and radioactive.... Rain...BOOOMMMM!!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Stepping down the peoridic table... Cesium is even more reactive with water - it explodes on contact with it. Plus, cesium is radioactive!
Francium is even more reactive ... and radioactive.... Rain...BOOOMMMM!!

whoops! I forgot about francuim. Na usually comes to my mind instead.
Ya do know what they say... chemistry students do it periodically on the table.
WOOHOO for my first own EVAR!!! pic to come soon



_Modified by wheeltowheel at 8:19 PM 4-14-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

what a bunch of dorks.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_what a bunch of dorks.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Right price, but I was considering a polished lip like these have 









What's hot is a three piece mesh wheel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You all want four of these. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
What's hot is a three piece mesh wheel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You all want four of these. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















Love 'em!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
What's hot is a three piece mesh wheel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You all want four of these. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










He's right, ya know. 
I want those four.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

downloading pics takes forever.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

damn... what page was those pics of the red wheels I posted on?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
He's right, ya know. 
I want those four.


They can be yours. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_what a bunch of dorks.









You say that like it's a bad thing??


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_damn... what page was those pics of the red wheels I posted on?

one of the other 350?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I took max's fender down to Shifty's in OKC to have some body work and paint. 
























I smacked the top side of the fender with a hammer while workin'.







expensive mistakes are stupid mistakes. 


_Modified by mr lee at 7:04 PM 4-14-2008_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_They can be yours. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









So the question is Marc, how much are you charging the lad, and will you deliver them to him at Cincy?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
So the question is Marc, how much are you charging the lad, and will you deliver them to him at Cincy?









We can negotiate something good for Cincy all right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I smacked the top side of the fender with a hammer while workin'.







expensive mistakes are stupid mistakes. 

_Modified by mr lee at 7:04 PM 4-14-2008_

ouch


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
ouch









i have since taken both fenders off along with the bumper, lights and grille. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i have since taken both fenders off along with the bumper, lights and grille. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Will you be ready for Cincy?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i have since taken both fenders off along with the bumper, lights and grille. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good call. im gonna hit that point eventually when i do my engine swap prob, cuz im gonna need to fab up some stuff for a crossmember brace, unless the mk2 one gets made and sold enmass before then


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








Will you be ready for Cincy?

I'll be cutting it CLOSE. 
Body harness, almost done.
SDS harness, not started
Powder coat order, not made
S/C bracket = 80% done
Fender, done next weekend
other than that, I should be good to go once powder is done.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I'll be cutting it CLOSE. 
Body harness, almost done.
SDS harness, not started
Powder coat order, not made
S/C bracket = 80% done
Fender, done next weekend
other than that, I should be good to go once powder is done. 

good luck, im sure you can do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Worst case, you show up in a Kia and we all point and laugh at you.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
good luck, im sure you can do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

good, cuz I'm not sure. 
However, I cut it a LOT closer last year when the glass guy came out @ 5pm the night before we left to install my windshield.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Worst case, you show up in a Kia and we all point and laugh at you.









then I'll run you over in my VEEEARRRRRRSIXXXXX 
MUAHHAHA


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I'll be cutting it CLOSE. 
Body harness, almost done.
SDS harness, not started
Powder coat order, not made
S/C bracket = 80% done
Fender, done next weekend
other than that, I should be good to go once powder is done. 

I'm positive you'll make it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

OK, finished the tech thread for the 3 gauge panel.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
then I'll run you over in my VEEEARRRRRRSIXXXXX 
MUAHHAHA

does that thing have an exhaust on it? i hope so, cuz thats the point of a vr


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
one of the other 350?









Page 300. Halfway down.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
So the question is Marc, how much are you charging the lad, and will you deliver them to him at Cincy?









Who is this 'lad'? Me, since I'm a wheel whore, or w2w, since he's young enough to be a lad?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_As resident wheel whore of the Scirocco forum, I present these to you for my consideration 
















No, I haven't bought them.....
but wouldn't they look sexxay on a mars orange car?
*sigh*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

those wheels are so seeeexxxxx


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

You don't see people doing red lips too much either. On wheels anyway.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_You don't see people doing red lips too much either. On wheels anyway.

thank you for clarifying


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Who is this 'lad'? Me, since I'm a wheel whore, or w2w, since he's young enough to be a lad?

For clarification, W2W. Sorry Greg, you're getting too old to be considered a "lad." At least by someone my age.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Who is this 'lad'? Me, since I'm a wheel whore, or w2w, since he's young enough to be a lad?

Anyone with interest for these wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
thank you for clarifying


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_You don't see people doing red lips too much either. On wheels anyway.

It depends at which scene you are looking at. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

and he's done it again folks, dun owned the page!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif painted steelies with whitewalls


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

What kinda price Marc? (Not that *I* have the cash, but Rob might.)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif painted steelies with whitewalls

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Especially for wheels with spokes.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Hey Greg......what do "those" wheels at Daun's garage look like??


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I thought you already had them??


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

No, he doesn't. I don't know if I can squeeze 'em in this trip either.
(BTW Tony, are you going to be around this weekend? Lynne / Cathy / Me + tech procedures in Ypsi.)


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

With all this wheel talk, and the black and red debate, would someone work some p-shop knowledge on these:








1. All black with chrome bolts
2. Black centers with mars red barrels and red irridium bolts
3. Silver centers with black barrels and black bolts

Thanks, and sorry to hijack this so on-topic thread.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_No, he doesn't. I don't know if I can squeeze 'em in this trip either.
(BTW Tony, are you going to be around this weekend? Lynne / Cathy / Me + tech procedures in Ypsi.)

Could we do a brake flush too?? I like to come help....
I thought that this tech day was going to be in OH


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Get some for your home. I bet they would love all that pine you bought. "Oooh, look at all the scratching posts Marc put up!"

Cat likes to scratch soft wood, cat meets hard wood.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Hey Greg......what do "those" wheels at Daun's garage look like??









oic...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif mk2 steelies with caps....not run enough


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Ah....... yes I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif those









_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
oic...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Could we do a brake flush too?? I like to come help....
I thought that this tech day was going to be in OH

Nope, 'tis in Michigan.
And sure, bring it over with some new fluid. Oh, and it wouldn't hurt to make sure all your bleeder screws will turn freely before we start, they often snap.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Nope, 'tis in Michigan.
And sure, bring it over with some new fluid. Oh, and it wouldn't hurt to make sure all your bleeder screws will turn freely before we start, they often snap.









I am afraid of that.....
So for lynne's car...is it the Axles?
Send me an email with the particulars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Neptuno at 11:42 PM 4-14-2008_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

one quick post from me while in bed and from my phone...
mkII steelies = the isht . . . widen them and you got my http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_one quick post from me while in bed and from my phone...
mkII steelies = the isht . . . widen them and you got my http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


x2.....i need my buddy to get his welder up and running so he can widen some steelies


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Badass. Thanks guys. I think I like the 'I'll do absolutely nothing' option myself, now that you've been so helpful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
...carry on.


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

yeah i donno about the red steelies on a rocco, but if i had a bug... red steelies w/ white walls all the way!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif mk2 steelies with caps....not run enough

X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Working on it...
...just been feeling really crappy lately


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Badass. Thanks guys. I think I like the 'I'll do absolutely nothing' option myself, now that you've been so helpful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
...carry on.









Sorry, Will. How's this look?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

I'm lowering my Dad's Passat tomorrow. It's gonna look awesome. I'll post B4 and after pics (see what I did there?







)


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Nope, 'tis in Michigan.
And sure, bring it over with some new fluid. Oh, and it wouldn't hurt to make sure all your bleeder screws will turn freely before we start, they often snap.









Too bad my car is only getting 160mi/tank. I would totally be down for this.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm lowering my Dad's Passat tomorrow. It's gonna look awesome. I'll post B4 and after pics (see what I did there?







)

oh. ha. its a B4 passat
rimshot?
good luck chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Goodmorning.
Sorry Will, I didn't forget, I just don't have p-shop, and I suck at using it, but if you don't mind it looking like it was drawn by a 3rd grader with a fist full of El- Markos, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Too bad my car is only getting 160mi/tank. I would totally be down for this.

Yipes! Best be gettin' that straightened out before next month 'eh?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
So for lynne's car...is it the Axles?
Send me an email with the particulars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by Neptuno at 11:42 PM 4-14-2008_

Yes Tony, please do come! The more the merrier! The nieghbors already think we're crazy so this should be pretty good
(note: I am pretty sure the neighbors think we are running some kinda of drugs/sex through the house.....people coming and going at all odd hours of the day, selling things out of cars and packages continually arriving.....)


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I know this doesn't belong in the Cincy thread because it *IS* on topic. When will the Cincy 2008 sign up be appearing?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Ugh. I am in need of a mid-morning nap.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Ugh. I am in need of a mid-morning nap.

you are telling me I got up at 6:15 in at work by 7:15


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Ugh. I am in need of a mid-morning nap.

x2.....but i need to wait for an email back so i can register for classes next semester








send me an access code that apparently does not exist http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Yipes! Best be gettin' that straightened out before next month 'eh?

I am planning to pull all my injectors this weekend when I can finally get some beer bottles acumulating into our recycle bin.
Even If I don't get this solved before Cincy, I WILL be taking it. I'll just have to be sure to fill up every couple miles or so


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
I am planning to pull all my injectors this weekend when I can finally get some beer bottles acumulating into our recycle bin.


Sleeman beer bottles are good for that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_x2.....but i need to wait for an email back so i can register for classes next semester








send me an access code that apparently does not exist http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Nothing worse than waiting for an email...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Nothing worse than waiting for an email... 

no sh!t http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

... or waiting for UPS.








UPS showed up with this today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








NOS MK1 full Zender kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









nice Metal Marc.....
nyce


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Nope, 'tis in Michigan.
And sure, bring it over with some new fluid. Oh, and it wouldn't hurt to make sure all your bleeder screws will turn freely before we start, they often snap.









Start marinating them now, Kroil is, of course, the bomb, but any penetrating goo may assist the process. Use it often, do it now....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_... or waiting for UPS.








UPS showed up with this today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








NOS MK1 full Zender kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









marc's mail showed up and it was awesomeness
i didnt get my email







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Start marinating them now, Kroil is, of course, the bomb, but any penetrating goo may assist the process. Use it often, do it now....

PB B'laster is awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Once we got the rear struts off the Passat, we decided to go ahead and get new ones, instead of reusing the old ones. My place of employment showed the fronts at one store and the rears at another. The store that showed the fronts in stock did not have them, which was an hour drive fro naught. But we did get the new rears. Just gotta go out and put 'em on. Nobody else around stocks front struts for a 96 Passat VR6, so we gotta order some Bilsteins from GAP. So until those come in, the car's gonna look a little funny, low in the back, high in the front.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_... or waiting for UPS.








UPS showed up with this today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








NOS MK1 full Zender kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










Very nice Marc! I was pretty happy that the UPS guy visited me today with: right side motor mount, timing belt, tensioner, handle gaskets for both sides, clutch cable end harware set and a balljoint kit. Now I guess he could've done better.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
PB B'laster is awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Once we got the rear struts off the Passat, we decided to go ahead and get new ones, instead of reusing the old ones. My place of employment showed the fronts at one store and the rears at another. The store that showed the fronts in stock did not have them, which was an hour drive fro naught. But we did get the new rears. Just gotta go out and put 'em on. Nobody else around stocks front struts for a 96 Passat VR6, so we gotta order some Bilsteins from GAP. So until those come in, the car's gonna look a little funny, low in the back, high in the front.

thats how chris rolls when he does suspensions....they are only half done when he does them


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
marc's mail showed up and it was awesomeness
i didnt get my email







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Dang. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Very nice Marc! I was pretty happy that the UPS guy visited me today with: right side motor mount, timing belt, tensioner, handle gaskets for both sides, clutch cable end harware set and a balljoint kit. Now I guess he could've done better.


Getting ready for Cincy.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Dang. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

got my email.....entire registration system was given erronious codes, so the departmental advisers need to go in a register everyone for classes themselves.....atleast its only for a few classes, but those classes are for honors and major-completing classes, so people are gonna hound them
the email i got back sounded like it was the 14th one that shed needed to respond to on the same issue


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Getting ready for Cincy.









Sure am. The '88 is about 8k or so off from timing belt change, but I don't want to chance it, especially where it sits so much.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
thats how chris rolls when he does suspensions....they are only half done when he does them









Hey now! Yours were already half done when I got there.
The back of the Passat is now 3" lower. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Hey now! Yours were already half done when I got there.
The back of the Passat is now 3" lower. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif now lower your black rocc


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

I will eventually (i.e. when I have money).
It turned out the springs I had for the Passat (which were supposed to be for a Mk3) ended up being for a Mk2, so they're probably a little softer, considering that a Mk2 is lighter than a Mk3. They're Neuspeed Soft Sports.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

wow....prob gonna be bouncy


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

It is a little.








But hey, they were free.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

proper is always outweighed by free


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_proper is always outweighed by *the fact that nobody makes aftermarket suspension stuff for a B4 Passat*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

if mk2 spings fit, find some springs for a mk2 with a vr swap....those things are rigid as hell
but then again, those cost money


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Hey, it ain't my car, so it ain't my money.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_proper is always outweighed by free


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Well, FINALLY I got a few more pictures loaded up from the weekend. 
So here's Inga, contemplating her fate in Drew's shed:

And here's the shot of my axle that I promised like five pages ago, both are on there now:

And Marc asked what I was up to with the car, well, I'll spill the beans. I'm doing the "Joe" mod, got it all rigged up with an old ejection seat mechanism that Adam had hanging around the hangar. The muffler just flies off it now!!! I can see why you need a Borla to do this BTW, much sturdier and capable of causing more havoc, say, when jetisoned towards rare NOS MkI body kits.....look out Marc.








(Duh, edit to paste in link...)



_Modified by punchbug at 4:56 AM 4-16-2008_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Goodmorning.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Heh heh. The Joe mod!







poor Joe!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Heh heh. The Joe mod!







poor Joe! 

poor joe, from what i hear it nearly caused marc to flip his car


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Mornin'
Just gettin' packed for the roadtrip. Too bad the 172 and Bonanza are all torn apart, would be a gorgeous trip. (And Brad made a day trip to Wisconsin this morning for work in the Grumman.) But somehow I think I'll deal. Why? Because this is my chariot:








Mmmmm. 16 valves-o-goodness. We've needed some bonding time.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Heh heh. The Joe mod!







poor Joe!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Where at in Wisconsin?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And here's the shot of my axle that I promised like five pages ago, both are on there now:



Nice clean and shinny transmission back to where it belongs.
Is Klaus on the road yet?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

So, after a months worth of searching, I landed a new job at VML (vml.com) as an Experience Architect (aka web designer). I'll be quite busy with the new gig, but it's a nice job and should be a fun experience.
VML is located inside the downtown airport in KC. Here's a quick pic of the view from my desk.








and one standing at the window.










_Modified by mr lee at 9:42 AM 4-16-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_So, after a months worth of searching, I landed a new job at VML (vml.com) as an Experience Architect (aka web designer). I'll be quite busy with the new gig, but it's a nice job and should be a fun experience.
VML is located inside the downtown airport in KC. Here's a quick pic of the view from my desk. 

good to hear that its going well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
do the planes get annoying at work?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
good to hear that its going well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
do the planes get annoying at work?

hell no, it's wicked watching them land and take off from my desk. I feel really out of place being at an airport, but it's way cool.
KC's downtown airport is mostly private jets, air shows, air force one, personal planes, etc. We don't have a hub or anything. No commercial jets, those all fly in through MCI.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Good afternoon everyone.
I need to get going. It's really nice out and I have things to do to my car. An oil change and some cleaning type stuff.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
hell no, it's wicked watching them land and take off from my desk. I feel really out of place being at an airport, but it's way cool.
KC's downtown airport is mostly private jets, air shows, air force one, personal planes, etc. We don't have a hub or anything. No commercial jets, those all fly in through MCI.

awesome....that sounds awesome....i had a vision of constant jet traffic and annoyingness when you first said it was next to an airport
but the smaller stuff, definitely a cool distraction from work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
own


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

they have free soda and beer here too.... ahhh heaven!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_they have free soda and beer here too.... ahhh heaven! 

you did explain to them that you will need certain days off this year.
Cincy, H2O


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_they have free soda and beer here too.... ahhh heaven! 

beer at work? awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

only after 3pm


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
you did explain to them that you will need certain days off this year.
Cincy, H2O

of course... however my cousin's wedding is a week before h2o, so I'm not sure what I'm gonna do.


----------



## mec_vw (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_they have free soda and beer here too.... ahhh heaven! 

How 'bout those little bags of honey roasted peanuts?
Mike


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mec_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mec_vw* »_
How 'bout those little bags of honey roasted peanuts?
Mike

yup, along with pretzel sticks and animal crackers. mmMmm


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_So, after a months worth of searching, I landed a new job at VML (vml.com) as an Experience Architect (aka web designer). I'll be quite busy with the new gig, but it's a nice job and should be a fun experience.


Awesome Rob. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
beer at work? awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

+2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_... and animal crackers. mmMmm


Never had those.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Never had those.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

" Animal Crackers in my soup,
Monkeys and rabbits loop the loop"


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
yup, along with pretzel sticks and animal crackers. mmMmm

mr lee wins best new job of the month http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
mr lee wins best new job of the month http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Its only the 16th... and I'm suppose to hear about mine by the end of the week


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Its only the 16th... and I'm suppose to hear about mine by the end of the week









.....so far this month then


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Well with all the new jobs I hope everything works out. It is a tough time in a lot of fields-my wife's job is being eliminated on May 2nd-the company is doing away with 1000 HR managers and reorganizing 1200 more. Hopefully things work out well for her because she makes a lot more than I do and I am ready to build a big garage!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Does anyone know off the top of their head, what the size is for the screws that hold the MkII headlight brackets onto the car?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

How much do any of you reckon it would cost to have a hood resprayed in black? My hood is not lookin good.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_How much do any of you reckon it would cost to have a hood resprayed in black? My hood is not lookin good.

dont know. but im gonna start shopping for a painter soon, so ill let you know, my hood is hurtin now too
i know 2-3 people with paint booths, so im gonna talk to them....one of them actually put a callaway kit on his sons scirocco back in the day, so hes cool and old, ill prob go with him


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Cool.
I actually got a few things done today. I changed my oil, washed the car, and started a little secret project. More details on that in due time.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

so, today thoroughly kicked my ass
highlight of the day
















1st mk1 spotting in nyc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Is that a parking ticket on his windshield?








First one you've seen in NYC, and it's from MI.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Is that a parking ticket on his windshield?








First one you've seen in NYC, and it's from MI.









yes and yes....go figure


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

OK, so I started lowering my Dad's Passat yesterday, but we decided partway through to go ahead and replace the struts while we were there. But nobody had the front ones in stock, so we just did the back.
B4 pics:
















After:
















It dropped the back 3", from 26½" to 23½"


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

reverse rake ftw


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

It's seriously tucking the rear tires. I'm thinking the fronts are gonna rub like crazy. We'll see.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

the rear should pull up a little when you level it out....my front came up about 1/2 an inch when i sorted out the rear of the scirocco
theres always fender rollers


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

True. Fortunately the front fenders don't have the pinch welds that most fenders do.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_reverse rake ftw


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
.....so far this month then










Thank you








I still don't know if this job I'm up for is cooler... they don't give me beer, but I get to live on a really big boat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_

Thank you








I still don't know if this job I'm up for is cooler... they don't give me beer, but I get to live on a really big boat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

id take beer







but i see living on a boat as an effing cool experience that i wouldnt pass up if i had the means http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_True. Fortunately the front fenders don't have the pinch welds that most fenders do.

awesome.....B4 passats are like the easiest cars ever to work on








atleast its 5x100 so theres plenty of wheels for it if you wanted to trade someone for time wheels with smaller tires


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_

Thank you








I still don't know if this job I'm up for is cooler... they don't give me beer, but I get to live on a really big boat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Don't they call them vessels once they are really big?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
id take beer







but i see living on a boat as an effing cool experience that i wouldnt pass up if i had the means http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

True that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Don't they call them vessels once they are really big?









I think it's a 'ship'








I like boat better.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
awesome.....B4 passats are like the easiest cars ever to work on









I don't know about all that. The VR6 is really crammed in there.


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_atleast its 5x100 so theres plenty of wheels for it if you wanted to trade someone for time wheels with smaller tires

True. I've been trying to convince him to get some fat fives. They look awesome on those Passats.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
True that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Where's the picture, page ownage bot?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Don't they call them vessels once they are really big?









Are we still talking about boats here?








I think any boat is a vessel. It's just not a commonly used term.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I don't know about all that. The VR6 is really crammed in there.


the little laughing guy meant sarcasm









_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
True. I've been trying to convince him to get some fat fives. They look awesome on those Passats.

fat fives are tits....so are long beaches
id love to see some aristos on it though.....i loves me some aristos.....dont even ask me how annoying it is that mk5s are 5x112 and not 5x100


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I think it's a 'ship'








I like boat better.

Life _can_ be hard sometimes.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Aren't Aristos 18"? I think 17" is about as big as you can go on a Passat without looking re*donk*ulous (like 17" on a Scirocco







).








And my Dad doesn't want a lot of spokes because they're hard to clean.
Where's the wheel whore when you need him?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

yeah, aristos are 18s
im confident it could be done








could always go for some 3 spokes if you dont like alot of spokes


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_could always go for some 3 spokes if you dont like alot of spokes









Saab wheels FTW.








You know what they say...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_could always go for some 3 spokes if you dont like alot of spokes









My Dad hates 3 spokes. Probably the only thing he doesn't like about Saabs.
I love the 9000 Aero wheels








I think I might buy a 9000 Aero in the not-so-distant future.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

not gonna lie, ive seriosuly thought about getting a set of these and having them redrilled for the rocc


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Got to see _both_ of my Sciroccos yesterday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I cleaned the shop today. Going to figure out lighting tomorrow. 
It is starting to smell like spring. It is starting to smell like *Cincy* again! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Before pic.










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 9:25 PM 4-16-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Looking good Marc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Looking good Marc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2....after pic should magically have a scirocco inplace of that kia


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
x2....after pic should magically have *two* sciroccos inplace of that kia









Fixed


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

ambition, i like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
x2....after pic should magically have *two sciroccos, at least one A4, six motorcycles, a citroen 2cv and a fridge full of maudite* inplace of that kia









Really fixed


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*

More like it. ^^















There is no such thing as a clean uncluttered workplace.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

but what the clutter







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_More like it. ^^















There is no such thing as a clean uncluttered workplace.









LOL, I have done NOTHING in my own garage all winter it seems. Went out to swap on the daily's summer rims and here I am five hours later, all done. It took no time to do the rims, lots of time to just clear the place up to where I could TOLERATE it. (Mind you, I DID kill some time looking for parts) I think it messes itself up all by itself *or*, the A1s do it when I'm not looking. There are three of them alone in there all day.....they're bad little cars.







Oh, and on the topic of rims, Demonyas are the ****. For my car anyway, but they weigh a friggin' ton.


One with a bit more on topic content, both from last year:



_Modified by punchbug at 7:25 PM 4-16-2008_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I have done NOTHING in my own garage all winter it seems. 

Cathy, if you have that problem again next winter, let me know and I'm sure I can find something to take up some space.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Oh, and on the topic of rims, Demonyas are the ****. For my car anyway, but they weigh a friggin' ton.


I love that pic
I'd like to get some lighter wheels, b/c I mainly do city driving with the rocco .


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

I'd think you'd want heavier stronger wheels in the city, to resist potholes.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

those wheels do look pretty hawt on that bug cathy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im still a personal fan of these on bugs though


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Cathy, if you have that problem again next winter, let me know and I'm sure I can find something to take up some space.









Oh I didn't say there was nothing IN the garage, it's just that the main project car is not at home (and I had that blasted flu all winter, still coughing actually). I may actually have a space crisis next winter, one of these days this one will land up here too:

Then there will be two Cabbies, three Roccs (the parts MkI gets premium accomodations 'cause of the advanced cancer) and the poor bug might be out in the elements maybe? Spoiled A1s always want to be indoors...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_those wheels do look pretty hawt on that bug cathy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im still a personal fan of these on bugs though









OMG LOL! (How did I know it would be those rims??/)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
OMG LOL! (How did I know it would be those rims??/)

Those are the quintessential Beetle wheels.








(along with Ronal Bears-if only they were 5 lug)


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
OMG LOL! (How did I know it would be those rims??/)

cuz they are the greatest 5x100 wheels EVER?








they match the flower that should be in your dashboard flower holder.....unless you dont have one


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Well, FINALLY I got a few more pictures loaded up from the weekend. 
So here's Inga, contemplating her fate in Drew's shed:
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Does that tractor actually have a turbo?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Everybody must've gone to bed earlier than usual tonight.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Everybody must've gone to bed earlier than usual tonight.

I just got home


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Does that tractor actually have a turbo?

Hell, Drew's weed whip likely has a turbo on it. NOTHING is safe around his place. Pretty sure his dog has one too.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Everybody must've gone to bed earlier than usual tonight.

earlier to bed, earlier to rise....the earlier to rise part wasnt intended though http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Morning. Got a jumbo cafe mocha in my hand- life is good.







Ordered a buttload of parts from GAP. In a couple of weeks, will be ordering from BFI, and then all I'll need is a couple new axles from NAPA and she'll be road-worthy again! In the meantime, I have wiring to tackle.







Also getting some shifty plans in me brain for ridding myself of my big stupid American Iron-mobile for something a little more _German._ It's actually a long-shot in hopes that someone buys my Jeep within the next two weeks.







But I've got the car picked out, actually there are two of them within 100 miles of here. Keeping my fingers crossed! Wish me luck!
Brendan
Edit for PWNAGE:










_Modified by Lord_Verminaard at 1:39 PM 4-17-2008_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Goodmorning.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

good luck Brendan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
on another note, this morning's spotting, someone rolling mikey Bee style


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

slow in here today is everyone still in their confy beds sleeping??


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*









my next car


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_










I love it, it will look great next to the V8 Yugo.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_ 
my next car 

shouldnt you finish the one you have first?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
shouldnt you finish the one you have first?









burrrrrrrrrrrrrrn


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I'll take a Lada Niva as my next car:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=oEGKkUGECxU
http://youtube.com/watch?v=l4kWYvH0_oY
http://youtube.com/watch?v=7vr...lated
Is it wrong to think this is cool?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
burrrrrrrrrrrrrrn









sorry, you opened the door


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
sorry, you opened the door









no need to apologize... I just keep adding to your "score" for cincy.
paybacks are a bitch.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
no need to apologize... I just keep adding to your "score" for cincy.
paybacks are a bitch. 

oh, im sure of it
kinda surprised that the analogy wasnt made btw my cars old suspension and the monster truck above.....makes me wonder what you have instore


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I'll take a Lada Niva as my next car:

Is it wrong to think this is cool?









Yes, yes it is.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Does that tractor actually have a turbo?

It sure does. See that big double-donut straight below the exhaust pipe?
That's kicking it OLD school, that big girl is 60's vintage classic American iron. (not mine, it's getting an injector pump.)


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Hell, Drew's weed whip likely has a turbo on it. NOTHING is safe around his place. Pretty sure his dog has one too.
















Nope, the dog is supercharged. And surprisingly, none of our own tractors are turbocharged... yet...
I tried to turbo charge the weed whip, but it ended badly:










_Modified by type53b_gtd at 9:54 AM 4-17-2008_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

I have'nt looked in this thread in a loooooong time and I refuse to look over all of the pages to see the actual Cincy content. 
but I have a Q:

*Has it been discussed yet what configuration/word if any you all plan to spell with all of the Sciroccos?*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

"NOT KIAS"


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Don't they call them vessels once they are really big?









I call mine a vessel and it's pretty large.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I'll take a Lada Niva as my next car:
Is it wrong to think this is cool?









No, not at all. It looks like a cross between a M-B G500, an 1971 Toyota Celica, and an late 80s Range Rover.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I call mine a vessel and it's pretty large.









but does Erin?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
but does Erin?

It goes by many names...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
It goes by many names...

TMI..















Brendan


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

I know it's not really cincy or scirocco related but this is so HOT!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

That picture was determined to be a shop.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Just dropped off my 914 crankshaft to have the timing gears pressed off... at a Volkswagen dealership







I wonder if they're going to get confused when they realize there's no place to plug in a vag-com.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I've been here in the School library since 1pm, studying for an exam I have tonight here at 6:30. So far so good.
I've never studied for a test in my life. Ever. In this particular class, the homework is some selected odd numbered problems. The test is on selected even numbered problems (no answers for even numbers in the back of da book)
So - I do all the odd numbered problems. See if I get em right. I can work out some of the even ones, who knows if they're right!







Gar.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
*Has it been discussed yet what configuration/word if any you all plan to spell with all of the Sciroccos?* 

No, but I believe that has always been Daun's little secret right up till we start filling the field.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_I have'nt looked in this thread in a loooooong time and I refuse to look over all of the pages to see the actual Cincy content. 
but I have a Q:

*Has it been discussed yet what configuration/word if any you all plan to spell with all of the Sciroccos?* 

i say we spell *MIKE B*


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*

This page needs some Sciroccos!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Well, I painted my bumpers with wrinkle finish paint last night, but they didn't wrinkle.








Oh, well. At least they're fully painted now.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Gah! That's a mushroom-induced Scirocco!!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Gah! That's a mushroom-induced Scirocco!!









The shrooms were given out during a picnik


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Nope, the dog is supercharged. And surprisingly, none of our own tractors are turbocharged... yet...
I tried to turbo charge the weed whip, but it ended badly:









_Modified by type53b_gtd at 9:54 AM 4-17-2008_

Tell me that didnt used-to-be a VNT




































And of course I knew the dog had a charger, explains the odd whirring sound.










_Modified by punchbug at 5:13 PM 4-17-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_And of course I knew the dog had a charger, explains the odd whirring sound.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
No, but I believe that has always been Daun's little secret *even kept a secret from Daun*right up till we start filling the field.


Fixed that. It depends partly upon how many cars show up.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*









Needs moar pictarz.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Sorry, too busy doing five other things at once. Dialup is not so capable.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Is everybody sleeping again?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

mesa here was messing with the pass side power window regulator, motor is burnt up


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Is everybody sleeping again?









it's about as dead as the videography forum


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Is everybody sleeping again?









Nope, but a nap sounds good







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
No rest for me just yet, got a worksheet to get typed up. And some reading to do, but that'll be tomorrow, it'll put me out for sure.....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Is everybody sleeping again?









Gee, guess what I'm doing?








Drinking a martini


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Gee, guess what I'm doing?








Drinking a martini









You didn't give me a chance to guess, Mr. 10,000 posts.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Mr. 10,000 posts.
















Aw, snap, when did that happen? It just slipped right by!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Aw, snap, when did that happen? It just slipped right by!

And you didn't even have a celebratory Martini. For shame!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Aw, snap, when did that happen? It just slipped right by!

And here I thought I spent too much time on here....


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Tell me that didnt used-to-be a VNT






































Sorry. That used to be a VNT...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

You probably spend the same amount of time here. It's just that 80% of your time is spent waiting for your dialup.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

my post avearage is down; 7.xx now, used to be close to 9ish when I was working.


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

thats alot of posting... i'm trying to whore up my post count.... but i dont think i'll ever make it into the 9's


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Not with an attiude like that you won't!


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

lol.. well... we'll see what i can come up with. i'm willing to try. but i'm gonna be coming into a job that doesnt allow me to brows the vortex as i see fit. thats gonna make things tricky...
1300 posts and 1/3 of what i need to be!!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (atxse-R)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (atxse-R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atxse-R* »_thats alot of posting... i'm trying to whore up my post count.... but i dont think i'll ever make it into the 9's

I'm in the mid 13's and I almost never post from work (we didn't have internet until about 6 months ago).








Yes, I am a post whore.


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

oh my..


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Muahhaha.

Just 'cause. Muahahah!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Don't waste them, Tim. You might run out. A world without muahahahaaa is not a world I'd like to live in.


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

yeah.. i though you had to be doing something devilish to use that kind of term..


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (atxse-R)*

Good morning.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Good morning.

mornin'. 
48 degrees and there was an earthquake aftershock at 5am from indiana


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Morning trying to get my stuff packed to go to Ann Arbor, get out the door for a PD day, and in between that I have another thing to do that requires a bit of prep time. I still need to hit the beer store, and I did hit the LCBO sincce ElT mentioned brake bleeding and THAT requires Fireball. So I'm all set, should the need arise.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

sweet quake.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (upoo2)*

Morning Guys! 
Ummm Coffee


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I'm in the mid 13's and I almost never post from work (we didn't have internet until about 6 months ago).








Yes, I am a *whore*.








Really Now


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

(Anyone have one or two Euro Adjusters)
Still Looking for at least 2


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Must be nice weather because everyone is MIA


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Goodmorning.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Bored at work and I've only been here for one hour.










And a sweet ass tie!

_Quote, originally posted by *Rev. Longride* »_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*









*358 OWNAGE*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Well, I painted my bumpers with wrinkle finish paint last night, but they didn't wrinkle.








Oh, well. At least they're fully painted now.

that sucks....atleast they have paint and you can always strip em and try again


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Oh I saw the greatest thing this morning 
One of these!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

3m Bumper Trim Texture Paint . . . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_my post avearage is down; 7.xx now, used to be close to 9ish when I was working.









your slipping in your old age greg


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (atxse-R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atxse-R* »_thats alot of posting... i'm trying to whore up my post count.... but i dont think i'll ever make it into the 9's

i whored mine out like a mother in this thread, its done wonders for my post count


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Must be nice weather because everyone is MIA










i just got up....need to hit the post office and home depot for: dead blow hammer and spraypaint


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

G-rocco 
Since I started my Toolmarker Apprenticeship my ave has slipped from like 13.5 to just over 7








Trying to bring it right back up there today


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
spraypaint









What are you painting


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I want to make some changes


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i whored mine out like a mother in this thread, its done wonders for my post count









yeah.. but i got a year of idle posting.... its gonna take all my skill to over come


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_G-rocco 
Since I started my Toolmarker Apprenticeship my ave has slipped from like 13.5 to just over 7








Trying to bring it right back up there today









Since I was a lurker for such a long time, my daily post count just recently moved to >1.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

hi joe *waives*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Look:
http://www.google.co.jp/maps?q...&z=16

So much better than our google maps. WEAK. That show medians, pedestrian bridges, McDonalds! Bah.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Look:
http://www.google.co.jp/maps?q...&z=16

So much better than our google maps. WEAK. That show medians, pedestrian bridges, McDonalds! Bah.

it's all about the high resolution images.


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

wow, thats cool!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (atxse-R)*

Bored At Work Still


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

i'm always bored at work... can't wait to quit this job!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Since I was a lurker for such a long time, my daily post count just recently moved to >1.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (atxse-R)*

I like my job most of the time. . . But I hate when I am bored on friday's and vortex is slow


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I like my job most of the time. . . But I hate when I am bored on friday's and vortex is slow

x2


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
that sucks....atleast they have paint and you can always strip em and try again

Not gonna bother. With any luck, I'll be getting Euros in a month or so. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I like my job most of the time. . . But I hate when I am bored on friday's and vortex is slow

I hate my job, and I don't usually have time to look at vortex. Except right now for some odd reason.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_......... friday's and vortex is slow

Sorry! Gotta mow the lawn, clean off the deck and then go to the gym and the library!
My poor, neglected Scirocco is giving me sad looks from the garage. It'll get some attention on Sunday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
It'll get some attention on Sunday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

when you move it out to put the jetta in


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
when you move it out to put the jetta in


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

LMAO


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I intend to add the G-rocco red stripe to my new front bumper on Sunday!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

My Scirocco like being in the air . . . It gets pissed when she's on the ground .
Road Rash hurts











_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 11:57 AM 4-18-2008_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I intend to add the G-rocco red stripe to my new front bumper on Sunday!

Are they *MARS ****ING RED STRIPES??*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Only an hour left


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Are they *MARS ****ING RED STRIPES??*

Is there any other kind of Mars Red?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Good Question


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

mars pink


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

But you seem to have two different shade there


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_mars pink









Not all of us are cool enough to have red flake in our black paint








*Ownage*










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 12:18 PM 4-18-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Posting from under the hood of a Supercharged VR6 Mk3 Jetta!








Fixed an oil leak from the oil pressure gauge line. This car has a new clutch, a new clutch slave cylinder. HOLY SH!T IT IS FASTER THAN HELL!!!!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Not all of us are cool enough to have red flake in our black paint










thats MARS RED flake to you mister...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
thats MARS ****ING RED flake to you mister...









Fixed


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

good . . . now that we got that straighten out


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

moar blower pics.... 
















mock up of alt bracket // alt: volvo 40 // 120a // counter rotation


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*








God Damn that is going to be looking sexy all polished


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_mars pink









Incorrect.
Mars Orange, Tornado pink.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

most of it will be powder black, however, I'm thinking of having something engraved over the powder on the bracket... 
not sure yet...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*








. . . Different . . .


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

are going to leave the alternator bolts in that direction?? think it would look better if they where countersunk and bolts on the bottom


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_ I'm thinking of having something engraved on the bracket

Maxey's Motorwerks


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_are going to leave the alternator bolts in that direction?? think it would look better if they where countersunk and bolts on the bottom

That would be a CounterBore








But yeah I agree!


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_are going to leave the alternator bolts in that direction?? think it would look better if they where countersunk and bolts on the bottom

It will be different I'm sure. That pic is just of the mock up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Engaving 
MAD MAX + DER CRAP + OWNER = idckhead










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 12:38 PM 4-18-2008_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
That would be a CounterBore








But yeah I agree!

my bad


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

all hardware is just for mock up purpose right now. I'll probably be getting all polished hex-cap bolts for final assembly.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (digga_b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digga_b* »_
It will be different I'm sure. That pic is just of the mock up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

figured that. just giving my .2c and bumping my post count


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
my bad

No need to say your sorry







Just trying to help out! 
Use some SHCS _(socket head cap screws)_They Sell Chrome ones










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 12:42 PM 4-18-2008_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

why go all fancy use some dry wall scews to hold it together


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
No need to say your sorry







Just trying to help out! 
Use some SHCS _(socket head cap screws)_

thats what i meant http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

They sell chrome ones too! $$$ but you a baller. . . dicccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkhead


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_They sell chrome ones too! $$$ but you a baller. . . dicccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkhead

go chrome, or go home


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

ok guys. So I'm stuck at work, bored, really bored. At my house Daun is fixing my car w/o me there.







The goal is to have it done before I even get home. It sucks so bad. I wanted to work on the car and I don't get a chance to.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_ At my house *Daun* is fixing my car w/o me there.







The goal is to have it done before I even get home. It sucks so bad. I wanted to work on the car and I don't get a chance to. 


Daun - you want to come do that for me


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

no joke... i've got a few wires that don't go anywhere. 
timbo??


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Crappy day.
It's sunny and warm, and I stuck staring at two computer monitors and a laptop







But I do get to see the Blue Jays lose while drinking $9 beers tonight







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
In Scirocco news... the Toronto Transit Commission is planning on going to strike on Monday. That means I'll actually drive the Scirocco, and get to pay $15 for parking for the day


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_So, after a months worth of searching, I landed a new job at VML (vml.com) as an Experience Architect (aka web designer). I'll be quite busy with the new gig, but it's a nice job and should be a fun experience.
VML is located inside the downtown airport in KC. Here's a quick pic of the view from my desk.










Sorry for the late response, just trying to catch up on a few days....
Awesome job and a great view! Congrats man!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*

It's chilly and raining and I'm stuck inside staring at 2 computer monitors and a laptop, and the back of a big fat sweaty guy with no personality.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Did anyone else happen to feel the earthquake this morning?


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

i felt nothing....


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Nope, too far away from me.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_Has it been discussed yet what configuration/word if any you all plan to spell with all of the Sciroccos?

Nope, it usually isn't discussed. I'm always open to suggestions....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_moar blower pics.... 











Blue tape is strong enough. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Did anyone else happen to feel the earthquake this morning?

Yeah that bastard woke me up at 5:40 in the AM!!!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_ok guys. So I'm stuck at work, bored, really bored. At my house Daun is fixing my car w/o me there.







The goal is to have it done before I even get home. It sucks so bad. I wanted to work on the car and I don't get a chance to. 


S'ok dear, there will be more opportunities - it IS a Scirocco after all.
Nice now that it doesn't make all those horrible clunky-grindy bad axle noises isn't it?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Did anyone else happen to feel the earthquake this morning?

Nope. I can sleep through damn near anything.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
What are you painting









youll see the pictures from philly tomorrow, it will be unmistakable what got paint


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Not gonna bother. With any luck, I'll be getting Euros in a month or so. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

touche


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







God Damn that is going to be looking sexy all polished










it will look sexy when its done, regardless


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Crappy day.
It's sunny and warm, and I stuck staring at two computer monitors and a laptop







But I do get to see the Blue Jays lose while drinking $9 beers tonight







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
In Scirocco news... the Toronto Transit Commission is planning on going to strike on Monday. That means I'll actually drive the Scirocco, and get to pay $15 for parking for the day










im leaving philly early tomorrow to watch the yankees whoop up on the orioles

but i have a parking pass atleast


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Aw, snap, when did that happen? It just slipped right by!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_moar blower pics.... 










I like how the belt tensioner has a VW cast into it. It's the little details that ,make all the difference.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
im leaving philly early tomorrow to watch the yankees whoop up on the orioles

but i have a parking pass atleast

They better not, Brian Burres is pitching, and I got him on both of my fantasy teams.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Found in a Car Lounge thread:
This is what my car would look like if the year was currently 1984
Matrix of da 80s


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

It's time for pizza.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

The pizza was good. Listening to French progressive rock right now. It's weird.
Where is everyone?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_It's time for pizza.

*Burp*
We just finished dinner at The Pizza House in downtown Ann Arbor. It was dee-lish.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
*Burp*
We just finished dinner at The Pizza House in downtown Ann Arbor. It was dee-lish.

The Pizza House must be slightly fancier Than the Pizza Hut. But not quite as fancy as The Pizza Condo.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Timbo, you'll note I used the phrase '*Aw*, snap!'
And your diagram is for '*Oh*, Snap!'
Not sure it still applies....









_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Timbo, you'll note I used the phrase '*Aw*, snap!'
And your diagram is for '*Oh*, Snap!'
Not sure it still applies....










Oh, Snap!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_









That is awesome!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
*Burp*
We just finished dinner at The Pizza House in downtown Ann Arbor. It was dee-lish.

Has anyone ever heard of the Woodward Dream Cruise in Detroit? I am thinking about taking the Scirocco up there this August. It is basically a rolling car show for cars of all types.
I have a feeling not many people know about this so here's a link to the "official website"
http://www.woodwarddreamcruise.com/index.html
here's a video








http://youtube.com/watch?v=zOY16pwq6kU
It


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Found in a Car Lounge thread:
This is what my car would look like if the year was currently 1984
Matrix of da 80s









1984.
All that electronic fits in your back pocket nowadays...








EDIT: The airplane reminds me of a cartoon character, which I forgot the name.










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:58 AM 4-19-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Timbo, you'll note I used the phrase '*Aw*, snap!'
And your diagram is for '*Oh*, Snap!'
Not sure it still applies....










I say it does. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
They better not, Brian Burres is pitching, and I got him on both of my fantasy teams.

dude, after tonights o;s performance, things are looking up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Has anyone ever heard of the Woodward Dream Cruise in Detroit? I am thinking about taking the Scirocco up there this August. It is basically a rolling car show for cars of all types.


ive heard of it.... honestly have never given serious thought to ever going


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
dude, after tonights o;s performance, things are looking up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Hopefully that trend will continue. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Morning everyone.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_(Anyone have one or two Euro Adjusters)
Still Looking for at least 2









For the Main beams?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Goodmorning, it's Saturday, it's raining, I think I might do some soldering in the basement.


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

i'll be assisting w/ a crack pipe install on a vr...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

I've heard of it but never had a car worth taking, so next winter 5'm working on the Cutlass.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_hi joe *waives* 

'Sup, Robert! Eating cheesesteaks, roast pork and roast beef sandwiches in Souf Philly, yo! We gots 10 Sciroccos today in the Caravan!


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

lucky.. i think i've been in a caravan of 2....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (atxse-R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atxse-R* »_lucky.. i think i've been in a caravan of 2....

Beats my caravan of one. So today I am at the Mc D's drive thru(Don't give me **** about Wendy's being better-it's 22 miles away) and the GTI's radiator fan kicks on. That thing is quite loud and I had to laugh when I thought about a post I saw on the MkV forum recently. This guy's fan starts running and he asked if he should bring it into the shop to get it checked out. He actually thought because it was running there was an issue. Morons! But good for a laugh.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

I just read the posting on Rabbitation. Anyone here ever gone to it? Thoughts and opinions?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Nobody's posting in here because everyone was in Philly eatin cheesesteaks wit wiz.








Owned:


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I've heard of it but never had a car worth taking, so next winter 5'm working on the Cutlass.

Last year, they had a prowler group and a delorean group, so hopefully the scirocco won't feel too out of place amongst all the american muscle. (ya, I guess you could say the prowler is a muscle car)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

A muscle car that hasn't been to the gym in years.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_A muscle car that hasn't been to the gym in years.









kind of like this pig. 2.7L feel the power!!!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Warm weather + driving a Scirocco for the first time since January =


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Warm weather + driving a Scirocco for the first time since January =


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Warm weather + driving a Scirocco for the first time since January =









Awesome! I am sure you enjoyed it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Everybody else must have a life or something, whilst I sit at home on a saturday night.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

i went to the o's game....shut out the yankees baby

spinney, find out what i painted yet?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

Anybody have a part number for the light inside the headlight switch?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

blower bracket test fit photos coming to a thread near you.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I was out fixing my garage door opener, then trying to install a new video card, no luck on the video card so far, so I gave up and I'm watching the old Flash Gordon serial.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I was out fixing my garage door opener, then trying to install a new video card, no luck on the video card so far, so I gave up and I'm watching the old Flash Gordon serial.

i hate it when I'm all prepared to work on something and EVERYTHING falls apart, spills over, scrapes, falls, etc.. I just give up and come back to it later.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Everybody else must have a life or something, whilst I sit at home on a saturday night.









x234567890
where is everyone??


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

morning folks


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Mornin'


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_morning folks

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
because this thread needs to see em too


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
because this thread needs to see em too









Morning. Sipping coffee, little puppy Albert sleeping on my lap, browsing Vortex.
Still love the pink wheels!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Goodmorning, sitting here watching Flash Gordon, it is so bad it's funny.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Morning. Sipping coffee, little puppy Albert sleeping on my lap, browsing Vortex.
Still love the pink wheels!

thank you thank you.
one of the bottle caps i got yesterday is leaking


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
















jdm style


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







jdm style

effin right


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

No bad


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Morning. Was all gung-ho yesterday and pulled the Rocco out of the garage and began interior tear-down. Seats out, center console out, steering column out, dash _almost_ out, then it started raining.







I might get a break today, it's cloudy so far but dry at least. The goal is to fix the wiring mess. Anybody know where I can get a radio-delete panel for a Mk1?
Brendan


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Looking at my car makes me


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
because this thread needs to see em too

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Yeah, it's cool.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Looking at my car makes me


















Cheer up, Cincy is comming up _soon_!
Getting ready now...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








Cheer up, Cincy is comming up _soon_!
Getting ready now...

nothing to be chearful about . . . just about the same thing happen every year. . .
My car sits


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

happy holidays everyone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
My car sits









You have the transmission, what's keeping you from installing it?


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Good Afternoon








where is everybody

















I'm excited 42 days left until Cincy










_Modified by 53BGTX at 5:10 PM 4-20-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
nothing to be chearful about . . . just about the same thing happen every year. . .
My car sits









No excuses Brian. Get it done! Don't make me get the Timob to intervene.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_I'm excited 42 days left until Cincy











Gack. I'm not going to make it at this rate!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Wow, almost halfway down the page! Where is everybody?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Hopefully getting their cars ready. Making pretty good progress on mine. Started the timing belt and hopefully will be done before the weekend. I forgot how much I hate the A/C and power steering pump when it comes to belt removal and replacement.










_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 7:27 PM 4-20-2008_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
No excuses Brian. Get it done! Don't make me get the Timob to intervene.









Yeah, no kidding!
Brian, if you don't get your ass in gear, you're going to be descended upon by white and red Scirocco owners. I'ma gonna get Jeff and Jim to come along with me and the Timob, too!
It'll be a Scirocco intervention!


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_happy holidays everyone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Didn't get anything done on the Scirocco but I got more scrub cut down and had the joy of hauling 3 16' 4X4s home in a pickup with a 6' bed..


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Didn't get anything done on the Scirocco but I got more scrub cut down and had the joy of hauling 3 16' 4X4s home in a pickup with a 6' bed..

Seems ever since the arrival of 'quad cabs' that there is no such thing left as a 8 foot bed


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

It's just a standard shortbed 3/4t ext cab chevy, nothing like those tiny little 4' stubby pu's that are all the rage, when we took off my roommate was talking about 8' posts, so when swe picked up the 16'ers it was quite a suprise for me, I have a 16' trailer we could have used.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_It's just a standard shortbed 3/4t ext cab chevy, nothing like those tiny little 4' stubby pu's that are all the rage, when we took off my roommate was talking about 8' posts, so when swe picked up the 16'ers it was quite a suprise for me, I have a 16' trailer we could have used.

Totally, I can only imagine how difficult that must have been!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

I finally got my front door panels to fit right, but my driver's door handle still isn't fitting. I don't know what is up.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Totally, I can only imagine how difficult that must have been!

Luckily I hade a spare tire and a couple old batteries in the bed to hold it down but no interstate driving.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Luckily I hade a spare tire and a couple old batteries in the bed to hold it down but no interstate driving.

Scary ride nontheless!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

This weekend? Well, you know what I say about plans. I HAD thought I was going down to JediLynne's in Michigan to help change some axles, but when I got down there, they were already on the car. Daun got there first! So we did a few of the normal things, here's Lynne and Daun discussing the under hood situation:

Then a mandatory pic of the two 16V's together (Daun's is the Alpine, Lynne's the Tornado):

ElT arrives, and makes it a real GTG. He had planned to bleed brakes, but looks like Rodolpho needs a MC, so that had to wait on parts:

I had this airdam taking up space in my garage, so I decided to haul it down to the US before I went and did something stupid with it like installing it on my car. Lynne, OTOH, looks pretty happy with the test fit.







It's in Ohio now,







to someone reading this....









I'll post more tomorrow. Now on an on topic (as opposed to the above sort of off topic, remembering of course that off topic is on topic in the pre Cincy thread...), is anyone else having trouble getting into gmail? I cannot access my account. No list for me....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_... is anyone else having trouble getting into gmail? I cannot access my account. No list for me....









The list was more or less dead all day long, save for Julie getting Mars Red paint on Victor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Daun is quite an experienced axle swapper. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Lynne's car is now Cincy ready.








Did you get Klaus huffing and puffing back on the road now?


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

great photo's, Cathy looks like you had a good time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ is anyone else having trouble getting into gmail? I cannot access my account. No list for me....









no problems with gmail, just received : scirocco-list vol 38, list 50 at 11:13pm in the last 10 minutes












_Modified by 53BGTX at 11:24 PM 4-20-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
The list was more or less dead all day long, save for Julie getting Mars Red paint on Victor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Daun is quite an experienced axle swapper. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Lynne's car is now Cincy ready.








Did you get Klaus huffing and puffing back on the road now?

Nope, Klaus is as he was I think, which puts him firmly up on four jackstands. I was actually up there today on the roundabout way home (to drop off some smuggled parts for another potential Cincy-goer) and didn't even get out to see him. I heard he was still a happy camper though, he likes it up there with Drew's two Roccos. No time for wrenching on my cars this weekend. But I did get new SHOES:

Let's go get some shoes!!!!!!







(Sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Wow, almost halfway down the page! Where is everybody?









Home, finally. Wednesday, up to northeast Ohio for the funeral. Thursday evening, off to JediLynne's for hangin' out / axle swapping. (You'll just have to wait for Cathy to post more pics, I didn't take any.) Finally made it home this afternoon but haven't been online 'til now.
And with that, I'm beat, time for bed. Shaping up to be a busy week.


_Modified by vwdaun at 11:31 PM 4-20-2008_


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

must be that time of year.. i just picked myself up a set of vans... nice!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Lynne's car is now Cincy ready.









Well not quite. That underhood discussion? Bearings in the alternator are pretty scary. And the tires are even scarier. (That's about to be remedied.) But she'll make it down here regardless I'm sure.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Excellent! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Excellent! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

caught up
spinney: cheer up
cathy, daun, neptuno, and anyone else who was at the tech day, good work and nice shoes,








timbo, joe, jeff: if it needs to happen, it needs to happen.
marc: shame for not owning the page


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*

Well, we all now that Sciroccos are a gateway drug, and where Daun goes, avaition is never far away. So we arranged for a tour of this cargo Falcon, which has a lot of buttons and knobs that would be useful in many Scirocco applications. Like, when my tires can't grip? Just use the friction knob http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif :

ALL MkIs need this warning light, although my dashboard brake light did a pretty good job of warning me that Klaus was on fire (beware the electricals on the master cylinder). Also useful for any application that "lets the smoke out of the box" I'm sure







:

Pretty sure ALL of our cars need this one, and it's likely just as well that it WAS removed on ours, given how well things like sunroofs work, what are the odds that our drag chutes would have failed anyway? Probably done on recall back in the day, just take the chute right outta there...









And this one just really needs no comment, but would be handy when (name car here, in my case, Ben's ~HOT~ MkI) rolls past...BOING!!!:

And just so you don't feel bad cause YOUR ride isn't cool enough for the daisy wheels like mine







, apparently it's WAAAAYYY overdone, like look at this Lear, what a copy cat. Sort of like Lambo doors, this cool daisy trend. (I thought this was SO neat, film died on this thing too, but that takes a bit longer as I have to hit up the BatCave to get those pics done







)

More later, probably like Wednesday the way my week looks...








Next uo will be toys and pets! And maybe some more Roccos too!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Nice pics! I found a couple off odd ones when I went to visit the Yorktown near Charleston.
"This telephone has no security" And I thought Bush was only tracking emails
















This is needed when my scirocco blasts past other cars they won't wet their pants.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
caught up
marc: shame for not owning the page









Tough times indeed.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Tough times indeed.









How did landlord duty work out? I hope that sort of thing doesn't happen on CINCY weekend...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Goodmorning.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I had this airdam taking up space in my garage, so I decided to haul it down to the US before I went and did something stupid with it like installing it on my car. Lynne, OTOH, looks pretty happy with the test fit.







It's in Ohio now,







to someone reading this....











LOL! I bet it fits my car better.








Brendan


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Tough times indeed.









we all fall on hard times at some point


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
we all fall on hard times at some point









I fell on my keys once


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I fell on my keys once









my friend did that like a month ago.....after he sprayed dishsoap and WD-40 on the floor in an attempt to make his friend fall
guy 1: 'it dosnt look that slippery'
my friend :your right, lets check' -- went down, landed asscheek on keys and ruined a pair of pants because of the oily soapy concoction


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
my friend did that like a month ago.....after he sprayed dishsoap and WD-40 on the floor in an attempt to make his friend fall
guy 1: 'it dosnt look that slippery'
my friend :your right, lets check' -- went down, landed asscheek on keys and ruined a pair of pants because of the oily soapy concoction









Garage workpants FTW! Won't matter if he gets transmission oil on them I guess








So, who got stuck with the nasty task of cleaning the floor afterwards?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
How did landlord duty work out? I hope that sort of thing doesn't happen on CINCY weekend...









Lets hope not, shall we...








I missed the Philly GTG...








I also missed a great show in NYC Friday the 18th. New Model Army was performing their last USA date that night...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Garage workpants FTW! Won't matter if he gets transmission oil on them I guess








So, who got stuck with the nasty task of cleaning the floor afterwards? 

the mall maintinence staff...goofing off at work and getting paid has its perks i guess


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

It's turning into a long day.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

meetings... all day long!!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_meetings... all day long!!!

Today I'm meeting free!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

So, Joe, what's the status of your car - didn't get it running well on Saturday, but you replaced the ignition switch and everything's good now?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco) (Scirocco*joe)*

Status of Joe's car = Shiny and HAPPY!!!








Now, Joe!! When you gonna get up here to clean out that bay?

MuahahahOWN


_Modified by timbo2132 at 4:27 PM 4-21-2008_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Sure, rub it in.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_So, Joe, what's the status of your car - didn't get it running well on Saturday, but you replaced the ignition switch and everything's good now?

Yes, it is fine and dandy! Thankfully, I had read the full Ginster ignition and column bearing R-n-R a couple of months ago. I replaced the bearing and races, but had to order a new steering column upper bearing, which comes with a new aluminum lock housing. It was in my basement awaiting installation.
Tim figured it out when the car was running. He turned the key forward a little bit (clockwise, past where you crank) and the engine sputtered and died. Apparently making a jumper from the coil to the battery did not rule that out.








So, end of the day, I have a running (and starting) Scirocco again.
Now there's plenty of time to do the heater core, water pump, thermostat and power steering pump.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Now, Joe!! When you gonna get up here to clean out that bay?

Hmmmmm, maybe Friday? I schmight be able to get outta work a bit early. Depends on Albert duty.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

By the way, BEST CARWASH EVAR!


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Status of Joe's car = Shiny and HAPPY!!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Grrr


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Hmmmmm, maybe Friday? I schmight be able to get outta work a bit early. Depends on Albert duty.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Friday's good. I have a HUGE container of purple power I just bought today. Hopefully I don't use it all tomorow!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Grrr


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Tim figured it out when the car was running. He turned the key forward a little bit (clockwise, past where you crank) and the engine sputtered and died. Apparently making a jumper from the coil to the battery did not rule that out.










Those ignition switch problems are a pita. I spent days diagnosing no intermittent spark problems on an A3 once that turned out to be a switch. They'll frustrate you very quickly.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Grrr









HOW MANY TIMES DO WE HAVE TO OFFER HELP BEFORE YOU TAKE IT BRIAN?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_









I'd hit it*
_*If it came in a proper manual instead of an "automated manual."_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I'll see your little Smart car and raise you one in my hand. My wife could have done a better job of this but was a bit embarrassed taking the pic.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

so, guess who needs new plug wires?
this guy
car was running funny this morning, really wet and humid, so i opened the distributor cap to check for moisture, upon reinstalling the cap [after finding it dry], after putting a plastic shroud over it [cuz mine was bare] it would not start. then i went to check connections, and one of the wires fell out of the rubber boot. then i couldnt get the distributor cap back on. then i had to leave to catch my train.
benefit? scirocco gets to live in the garage while im gone for 2 weeks.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

Was hoping to get the timing belt changed this week, by doing a bit every day after work. Well, I am ready to change out the motor mount and belt, but I will be held up because I need to order:a lower cover, and the bolts, one upper cover bolt, water pump pulley bolts, crank pulley bolts, A/C tension bolt and noticed while I was down there that I needed a front motor mount and one tie rod boot. Gotta love it. And I'm not terribly impressed with the water pump pulley with the bearing in it, as it has some wobble to it. Also noticed that some plastic chunks have come off the outside of the knock sensor, so that will get replaced sometime soon too.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

w00t! my impex order came! New E-brake cables for the Scirocco, and bumper clips for the Jetta; no-more zipties holding it on!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_w00t! my impex order came! New E-brake cables for the Scirocco, and bumper clips for the Jetta; no-more zipties holding it on!

woot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
anyone want to talk me out of spending 70 bucks on eurosport plug wires? are they worth it, or should i just go to my FLAPS and get their jive?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

NGP has wires for $65, or Salvos has regular Autolite wires that are decent for around $50.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_w00t! my impex order came! New E-brake cables for the Scirocco, and bumper clips for the Jetta; no-more zipties holding it on!

Nice! I just placed an order with them today.









_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
woot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
anyone want to talk me out of spending 70 bucks on eurosport plug wires? are they worth it, or should i just go to my FLAPS and get their jive?

Neither. GAP FTW:
http://www.germanautoparts.com...250/4
$60, Lifetime warranty. Do eet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Neither. GAP FTW:
http://www.germanautoparts.com...250/4
$60, Lifetime warranty. Do eet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

+1 for OEM on plug wires/rotor/cap if you want a troublefree running motor.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

That's exactly what I got. Not a single issue with them in a year since.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_That's exactly what I got. Not a single issue with them in a year since.

if its good enough for the timob, then it will work for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
now my question is: will those fit my distributor cap?
cuz in my hunting ive found they switched cap styles from an all red to a red with black cap....i have the all red one
or would it make sense to swap to the other style distributor cap and wires that i have in my garage off the g60 thats there?


_Modified by frd206 at 10:53 PM 4-21-2008_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
HOW MANY TIMES DO WE HAVE TO OFFER HELP BEFORE YOU TAKE IT BRIAN?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_now my question is: will those fit my distributor cap?
cuz in my hunting ive found they switched cap styles from an all red to a red with black cap....i have the all red one


IIRC, the black is actually just a RF shield. Shouldn't matter either way, the plug wires will fit. 
Though, if you were being _really _thorough, just get a new cap. Only 'bout $14. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

I heard that, Roger. 
Notice how he's posting all the time until we call him out. What a whining Cincy Kia driving b!+ch he is.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

holy shnikies those are some HUGE smilies!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

Get the newer 85+ cap and the 85+ wires, they have better connectors, and the RF shield on the newer cap is better. Swaps right on. The newer style connectors require you to remove the thingies off the top of the spark plugs- to expose the threads on top.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

hahaha... i have a new signature!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Anne and I are thinking about running a headliner special for Cincy... think anyone would be interested?!?! We usually mark down our headliners 25% and discount for shipping. 
We'll be able to offer Mk1 and Mk2 headliners as well as Mk2 shift boots. If I can get my hands on an Mk1 shift boot, I'll do some of those as well. The headliners will all have to be pre-ordered, but we plan on having a bunch of shift boots for everyone. 
let me know what kind of interest and I'll start taking orders.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
HOW MANY TIMES DO WE HAVE TO OFFER HELP BEFORE YOU TAKE IT BRIAN?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? 

The internet is a funny place . . . You guys offer help but no one but timbo has made the trip (twice or was it three times) to actaully help . . . But really the help I need can't be had! Unless someone has 6 euro headlamp adjusters . . .


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Wow, slow today. Brian, it's just too far for me to make the trek....but hope you get that beastie to Ohio in a few weeks.







I'm looking at the bug thinking of how it will look on the Kia side again, we'll see how that pans out. Life gets so hectic eh?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Get the newer 85+ cap and the 85+ wires, they have better connectors, and the RF shield on the newer cap is better. Swaps right on. The newer style connectors require you to remove the thingies off the top of the spark plugs- to expose the threads on top.

hmmmm....i guess i have a new style cap then missing a shield, cuz i know i already needed to remove those caps on the plugs for my old wires. which is why i have a set of ngk plugs in my garage cuz it didnt appear they have caps, it all looks like 1 peice


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Goodmorning


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

frd206 - I run a set of the rapidparts.com blue igniters . . . great set of wire in my opinion.
Cathy - Don't worry about it . . . I wasn't calling anyone out! 
(So anyone who wants to help)[/ I] I need euro head light adjusters!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
(So anyone who wants to help)[/ I] I need euro head light adjusters!

Parts4vw.com!
I actually went to Temecula to pick mine up last year








And finally assembled them last weekend








If anybody wants to send me a couple of the Bosch headlight relays, I'd be happy. I can only find crappy Chinese ones up here. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
*Owned by duck*










_Modified by cholland_ at 9:50 AM 4-22-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_*Owned by duck*










Indeed


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Paging Mr. Lee!
Your 'beans the helper cat VW motivator poster' has made it into the car lounge








'Bout halfway down the page
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3800960


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Paging Mr. Lee!
Your 'beans the helper cat VW motivator poster' has made it into the car lounge










I saw that too!!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Morning! I am about 10% through my wiring harness after 3 days of work! What fun, what fun. So far, only one real major f-up that I have to fix. (I know there will be more) Anybody know how to pull the female wire connectors out of the big square plugs that go into the back of the fuse panel? Some jackass cut one of the major wires almost flush with the back of the plug, so for me to fix it, I have to pull the wire out of the plug.








You guys should have seen the "custom" radio harness. I lol'ed and then cursed for quite some time.








Brendan


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
If anybody wants to send me a couple of the Bosch headlight relays, I'd be happy. I can only find crappy Chinese ones up here. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


Canadian Tire used to have the Bosch relays in stock.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*

parts4vw.com = back order


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

spinney....or anyone, are inner adjusters the same as outer?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Paging Mr. Lee!
Your 'beans the helper cat VW motivator poster' has made it into the car lounge








'Bout halfway down the page
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3800960


awesome!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_parts4vw.com = back order









Are they still available in Europe?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I know where you can get adjusters for $200 with a free set of headlights.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I know where you can get adjusters for $200 with a free set of headlights. 

that made me laugh


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

just placed my order with GAP
new rotor, cap, plugs and wires on their way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
anything special i should know about changing the rotor and cap?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Are they still available in Europe?

Nope!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I know where you can get adjusters for $200 with a free set of headlights. 

hahaha fuccccccccccccccccccking smartassssssss!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you brian


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_just placed my order with GAP
new rotor, cap, plugs and wires on their way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
anything special i should know about changing the rotor and cap?

Cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I always put a drop of oil in the distributor before I reinstall the rotor.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you brian


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









what?? no man love in here


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

^ haha


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

10 more posts, Chris!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_10 more posts, Chris!









9


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_^ haha









Top Gear in America episode. Hilarious http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I found this at lunch time at a toy shop in Glenside, across from The Keswick.








$1!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Didja buy it?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I fell on my keys once









There's certainly an off-color joke there somewhere isn't there??? (yeah yeah, I'm playing "thread catch-up" again.)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Didja buy it?

Yep!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I always put a drop of oil in the distributor before I reinstall the rotor.

just regular oil? or something special?
im assuming its to assist the rotor getting back onto the shaft.

hah. shaft


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
$1!









that is awesome timbo....i have one of those in my basement....but its seen better days as i used to actually play with it
its rusty like all proper vws


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Which adjusters do you need? High, low or all?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Which adjusters do you need? High, low or all?

he is running single lens euro's


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

GAP is on top of their sh!t...just got an email saying it would arrive on thursday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
soo bad im not home till next week


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Ok thanks
I'll have to check and see what mine extras are, but I am thinking they are inners.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

I took my instrument cluster out today and fixed my trip odometer reset button. I also changed the clock because the old one was kinda messed up (although it still worked). However, all my other clusters have MFA, but the clock displays are the same. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But I messed up the connector that plugs in to it, so now it doesn't work.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
just regular oil? or something special?
im assuming its to assist the rotor getting back onto the shaft.


Regular oil. 
Item 4 on this how-to link
(4) Before replacing the rotor, we'll put a drop of light machine oil on the fiber pad under the rotor to keep the top end of the distributor properly lubricated.
http://www.clubgwagen.com/gtec...id=37










_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_hah. shaft




















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 7:24 PM 4-22-2008_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Anne and I are thinking about running a headliner special for Cincy... think anyone would be interested?!?! We usually mark down our headliners 25% and discount for shipping. 


Oh, _*hells yes!*_ I'ma gonna call you this week to discuss. I think we might go _perforated_, baby!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Anne and I are thinking about running a headliner special for Cincy... think anyone would be interested?!?! We usually mark down our headliners 25% and discount for shipping. 

Hell yeah! I need a black one for the black car (sans sunroof) .......hmmmm.....perforated? That's an idea right there.....requires more thought. I've also been wondering if plaid flannel would be possible for the silver car.....maybe?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

the timobs new tag


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_There's certainly an off-color joke there somewhere isn't there??? 

Absolutely, Daun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Canadian Tire used to have the Bosch relays in stock.

The only way to get Bosch relays at Crappy Tire now is to get the ones included in a set of Bosch Pilots


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
The only way to get Bosch relays at Crappy Tire now is to get the ones included in a set of Bosch Pilots

















IM sent


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Anne and I are thinking about running a headliner special for Cincy... think anyone would be interested?!?! We usually mark down our headliners 25% and discount for shipping. 
 
I might be interested by a black MK1 headliner. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Anne and I are thinking about running a headliner special for Cincy... think anyone would be interested?!?! We usually mark down our headliners 25% and discount for shipping. 
We'll be able to offer Mk1 and Mk2 headliners as well as Mk2 shift boots. If I can get my hands on an Mk1 shift boot, I'll do some of those as well. The headliners will all have to be pre-ordered, but we plan on having a bunch of shift boots for everyone. 
let me know what kind of interest and I'll start taking orders. 

shift boot, for sure
headliner....i dont think im up to the task of pulling all my glass anytime soon, but well see, i might give in to fit in with the crowd
hell, i already went back 3 pages to respond because 3 other people did


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Two hours without posts is two hours too many to go.
There, I used all three variations of "to" in one sentence.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Two hours without posts is two hours too many to go.
There, I used all three variations of "to" in one sentence.









im so proud chris







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
anyone know if there is a way to remove the pull part of the door handles on our car from the body of the handle itself? i tried tapping out the pin, but it didnt look like it wanted to budge


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

You mean the trigger part? Or are you talking about the Mk3 style pull-out handles?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

Trying to paint it pink, are ya?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_You mean the trigger part? Or are you talking about the Mk3 style pull-out handles?

trigger part on the stock handles
and, no, not pink, but one of mine is broken


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

just upgrade to MK3 style handles be like the rest of the crowd


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
trigger part on the stock handles
and, no, not pink, but one of mine is broken









Don't you have a dozen extras laying around like everybody else?








Seriously, just get the Mk3 style off of eBay.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_just upgrade to MK3 style handles be like the rest of the crowd

i did....but i want the other ones fixed
and i know they ate like 15 for a new one, but im interested in fixing this if at all possible


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Not very busy in here tonight.
Got a bit of work done on my 'rocco tonight.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Which adjusters do you need? High, low or all?

Main Lens


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_the timobs new tag










He won't do it


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Oh, _*hells yes!*_ I'ma gonna call you this week to discuss. I think we might go _perforated_, baby!

Very cool man, I'll look into perf for you and get you a price. 


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
hell, i already went back 3 pages to respond because 3 other people did









you got IM yo

_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_ 
I might be interested by a black MK1 headliner. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Let me know, we are filling up on space. I'm still waiting on the Cincy Price sheet. I'll make a new post with everyone on the list and I'll try and get this organized. I got hit up by 8 people today








Time to get busy... oh, and I have a car to finish.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Doug T)*

Goodmorning.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning.

mornin'


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
Very cool man, I'll look into perf for you and get you a price. 
: 

And I'd love to know about blue headliners








Once upon a time Anne was going to throw some samples in the mail?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
And I'd love to know about blue headliners








Once upon a time Anne was going to throw some samples in the mail?

sounds like a ferry tail to me







Yeah we are really bad about sending out samples. I know there are a few other people that didn't get theirs either.








are you wanting one @ cincy or just in general?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I figured out why my Jeep won't start. Something chewed through the plastic fuel line and the wiring to the pump, right at the connector.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I figured out why my Jeep won't start. Something chewed through the plastic fuel line and the wiring to the pump, right at the connector.









like a mouse ?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
like a mouse ?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Probably a yard rat, more commonly known as a squirrel.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









the cloverfield monster looked NOTHING like that stupid mammoth.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Wow, only nine posts today? Slackers! Well now we're up to ten at least.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Wow, only nine posts today? Slackers! Well now we're up to ten at least.

i replied to your PM yo!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I figured out why my Jeep won't start. Something chewed through the plastic fuel line and the wiring to the pump, right at the connector.









i hope the mouse that was living in my rocc didnt get to anything


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

Finally got the shift up light to work today


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Finally got the shift up light to work today









awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i still dont know how i got mine to work







but by god it does now
ownage


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i replied to your PM yo! 

Damn, I didn't get it. What's with these PMs? Sometimes I get them and sometimes I don't.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Probably a yard rat, more commonly known as a squirrel.

Probably.
Of course, I went in to work to get the repair kit that we sell for plastic fuel line, and it's too big for the return line, which is the one that's chewed through.








So it'll have to wait until my next day off, next week.







I need to get it fixed and sold before Europe and Cincy, so I'll have money.







I really shouldn't have waited this long. But of course, I'm a procrastinator, I was actually going to post this last week, but I put it off.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_








What is 10? And why does this image look different every time I see it?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Hi guys


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Hi guys

Hi, is your car done yet?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Hi, is your car done yet?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Hi, is your car done yet?
















+1








It's ok, my Sciroccos are still in storage.








I have the mother of all alarm system on its way, then I move my Sciroccos in the new garage, then I swap my transmission and clutch getting ready for Cincy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Gotta be carefull.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3804511



_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 7:37 PM 4-23-2008_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Finally got the shift up light to work today









Why would you want that thing to work at all?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Why would you want that thing to work at all?

Hey, my good buddy Joe, ready for this?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Why would you want that thing to work at all?

it is annoying, but if it dosnt work, its one of those things that you miss


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
it is annoying, but if it dosnt work, its one of those things that you miss









I don't miss it at all, actually. I'm kinda glad my 88 doesn't have it.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I don't miss it at all, actually. I'm kinda glad my 88 doesn't have it.

there is a difference between not having it and it not working, thats all im saying


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Brian I don't have any adjusters for the main beams, only inners.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

My 87 has it, and it stopped working. I'm not bothered by that at all.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
it is annoying, but if it dosnt work, its one of those things that you miss









I wonder if Megasquirt can use this for a _real_ upshift light? Timbo, where are you!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Your Canadiens are *GOIN DOWN!*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Your Canadiens are *GOIN DOWN!* 


Not when the Flyers wear these.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Timbo says : If there's a gear to shift up to, shift up to it!







25mph in 5th gear? No problem. 8v torque FTW!









I'm sure it's easy to make the little LED light up with MS. But why stop there? Install a tazer in the gearshifter, and a loud siren under the seat. SHIFT, GODDAMNIT!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Timbo says : If there's a gear to shift up to, shift up to it!







25mph in 5th gear? No problem. 8v torque FTW!









I'm sure it's easy to make the little LED light up with MS. But why stop there? Install a tazer in the gearshifter, and a loud siren under the seat. SHIFT, GODDAMNIT!!









install a speaker too....so it yells at you


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Your Canadiens are *GOIN DOWN!* 

















I'm just glad to see playoff hockey, finally. The regular season is boring. Bring on the beards!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I'm just glad to see playoff hockey, finally. The regular season is boring. Bring on the beards!

Go Leafs Go!...
...oh wait.








We gave up on hockey and now its all about the Jays















I put new speakers in my Scirocco tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Ripped out a BUNCH of wiring tonight. All from a well thought out, but poorly executed Euro light install from a po and fog or driving light wiring from long gone lights. The wires were slipping right out of the spade connectors. I'm surprised my headlights even worked.










_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 7:06 PM 4-23-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I put new speakers in my Scirocco tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
More details?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Watched The Tick, Hylarity.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Anybody have any idea what the bulb number is for the dash lights? All of mine are now out.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I'm sure it's easy to make the little LED light up with MS. But why stop there? Install a tazer in the gearshifter, and a loud siren under the seat. SHIFT, GODDAMNIT!!









In truth, I really don't know why I got so happy about fixing a stupid shift light that comes on at 1800 rpm (soon to be adjusted to 6500







(jk of course)). 
Maybe it's because it was the easiest thing to fix on the whole car


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

A pic of the new GTI. Don't know why my pics are so small, I guess it's something else I've got to figure out.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_










Habs rule! (Leafs suck!)


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
More details?









Not really... four Pioneer 4x6s to replace the stock ones.








I'm not impressed with my Blaupunkt radio anymore. The iPod interface sucks (I can't change songs unless I unplug it, change the song, then plug it back in), and now it won't play CDs, and it shuts itself off if the volume gets louder than it wants it to. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Not really... four Pioneer 4x6s to replace the stock ones.








I'm not impressed with my Blaupunkt radio anymore. The iPod interface sucks (I can't change songs unless I unplug it, change the song, then plug it back in), and now it won't play CDs, and it shuts itself off if the volume gets louder than it wants it to. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

that sucks.....im loving my cheap-o kenwood bestbuy markdown headunit....aux in for the ipod, plays cds, great upgrade from my pioneer cassette deck that came in the car and only went to just enough volume to not make it out over the motor at 70


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

At least it looks good.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*

it does....and so do the gauges, which i need to do


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I figured out why my Jeep won't start. Something chewed through the plastic fuel line and the wiring to the pump, right at the connector.









You should have not taken it to Baltimore, You picked up a rat


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Look at all that wasted display space, by limiting themselves to old-fashioned 7 segment numeric displays!


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_At least it looks good.









It *is* decent looking stereo....
-but-
after I got a pioneer I knew I could never go back to that sort of display; I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the OEL display....
as in the p-5800 I have in the Jetta


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Bah. Only Blaupunkt radios look good in Sciroccos. They are made by BOSCH, so they are inherently evil, and they break a lot. BUT THEY'RE GERMAN!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Bah to your bah. 'Tis all a matter of opinion, anyway.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Maybe instead of installing a radio in my Scirocco, I'll just hire a Mariachi band to sit and my backseat and serenade me whenever I deem necessary.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Picture of NOT BOSCH relays for the 0wN









the! I type t e h, and it's getting filtered! Nifty!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Maybe instead of installing a radio in my Scirocco, I'll just hire a Mariachi band to sit and my backseat and serenade me whenever I deem necessary.

Sorry Chris, you can only fit two midget piccolo players in a Scirocco.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Maybe instead of installing a radio in my Scirocco, I'll just hire a Mariachi band to sit and my backseat and serenade me whenever I deem necessary.

Why not a Polka Band? See it substitudes any polk radio hehehe


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Bah to your bah. 'Tis all a matter of opinion, anyway.









Alpine FTW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Nifty??!? Down with teh censorship!!!!
My Alpine head unit (in the black car), and the Sony (in the Silver car) both look really nice and work really well, with full iPod interface (controls in the head unit) and everything.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Or I'll just play to myself, while I drive.
I mean, I do own one of these:








If you guys are lucky, I'll bring it to Cincy


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (cholland_)*

If brian page shows you guys can have a jam session
_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Or I'll just play to myself, while I drive.
I mean, I do own one of these:








If you guys are lucky, I'll bring it to Cincy


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_If brian page shows you guys can have a jam session

Alpine, Sony, Pioneer, Blaupunkt = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Hohner FTW


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Or I'll just play to myself, while I drive.
I mean, I do own one of these:








If you guys are lucky, I'll bring it to Cincy









^^ That's the spirit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Or I'll just play with myself, while I drive.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









x2


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*










doug, please tell me these are the lammies for this year!!!!!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Why not a Polka Band? See it substitudes any polk radio hehehe

Ask Daun. Polka bands are for vintage aircraft







(Daun, I am SO ready to go camping with you!!) Maybe the Chipmunks could fit in the space left by the radio, and they'd be SO cute. (and not add as much weight as a regular band) 
FWIW, I have some Blauies in my rear deck. Why? They were uber cheap. Do they sound good? I have no clue, I have a 4K and a noisy muffler!!!! (but not now, maybe I'll need an upgrade.) My entire systems was under $150 new. Quality for sure.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Hey guys and gals, I had an inspiration...a creative one. For Cincy, get a picture of your car with the number 53. It might be a highway number, a business sign, something with 53 on it. Sound like a cool challenge? We can put them on our dashboards or whatever so everyone can see them. Might generate some cool calendar pictures.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Hey guys and gals, I had an inspiration...a creative one. For Cincy, get a picture of your car with the number 53. It might be a highway number, a business sign, something with 53 on it. Sound like a cool challenge? We can put them on our dashboards or whatever so everyone can see them. Might generate some cool calendar pictures. 

Nice idea, Cath! Working on it today...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Excellent! That's the spirit! If I had a Rocco on the ground I could do it myself too! (big test drive for the white Cabby today tho, I'm trusting her to go to work. Bad idea? Maybe, she's a sneaky bitch).


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Nice idea, Cath! Working on it today...

i need a camera and a car 1st







but ill try


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









doug, please tell me these are the lammies for this year!!!!!!! 

why do you keep changing this image???? The one you had up last night was sick!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*









Cincy fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Pink is now cool.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Look at that nice butt......Rodolfo sporting his bench..... You can always pick him from the crowd








_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








Cincy fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Mmmmmmm......


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Pink is now cool.









no sh!t
















pink blocks are cool....i might do a pink g60 block


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (digga_b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digga_b* »_Mmmmmmm......










Fixed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Fixed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No, not really....


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mtl-marc* »_







* >*











_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 11:54 AM 4-24-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

^^








http://www.huffingtonpost.com/....html


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_^^








http://www.huffingtonpost.com/....html

I see someone is reading the news this morning


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

last post on page...marc, take us away


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

slowness leads to ownage?
marc, step it up


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_last post on page...marc, take us away


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_slowness leads to ownage?
marc, step it up


















I'm busy.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
I see someone is reading the news this morning

Yup, always. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

<yawn>
_Booooooring. _


----------



## vwleadfoot (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

WHo's doing the t-shirts this year? I asked daun but never got hold of anyone. I would like to submit this vectored file for consideration.(the one on the right, there are more pictures of it on my website under vinyl art) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by vwleadfoot at 1:47 PM 4-24-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vwleadfoot)*

I'd like to vote this image for the badges this year. Maybe the other side can be styled like this w/ a photo of our car and screen name, etc. like done in years past.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwleadfoot)*

Well I'm up, again, so Goodafternoon, feeling like warm doggie doo.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I'd like to vote this image for the badges this year. Maybe the other side can be styled like this w/ a photo of our car and screen name, etc. like done in years past. 









Me Likey.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








I'm busy.









Riotting?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Well I'm up, again, so Goodafternoon, feeling like warm doggie doo.

Have you got the SARS? Or, are you just hungover?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Since I don't drink it must be SARS, or maybe it's that bird flew thing everyones all upset about.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Riotting?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

LOWENBROKE???? you guys heard of this? Anyone Going???
http://www.lowenbroke.com/Events_.html


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_LOWENBROKE???? you guys heard of this? Anyone Going???
http://www.lowenbroke.com/Events_.html

my car is in pieces..


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
my car is in pieces..









Kinda far from you....It is about 3 hrs for me......I dont know gas is $$$$....


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

true, but I am getting excited for show season!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Kinda far from you....It is about 3 hrs for me......I dont know gas is $$$$....

id go if i wasnt at school
gas prices are overshadowed by the goodness of vw shows


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
id go if i wasnt at school
gas prices are overshadowed by the goodness of vw shows

Yes a dilema....but Cincy is my bread and butter...I will have to do some reflexion


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_true, but I am getting excited for show season!! 

i am soo effing excited....not getting there, got there a few weeks ago
ask my girlfriend, shes ecstatic to hear me rant about shows too

















_Modified by frd206 at 4:45 PM 4-24-2008_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i am soo effing excited....not getting there, got there a few weeks ago
*ask my girlfriends*, shes ecstatic to hear me rant about shows too
















how many you got? or does she have multiple personalities??


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
how many you got? or does she have multiple personalities??

edited.....only have 1, but once a month she changes into someone new


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

haha to late there buddy the quote does not change after you edit your post


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
edited.....only have 1, but once a month she changes into someone new
















dont they all


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

Bwahahahaha!!! Better hope she doesn't read the Cincy thread, you'll be getting a phone call.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_haha to late there buddy the quote does not change after you edit your post

i realize








and shes not on vortex, so im safe


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i realize








and shes not on vortex, so im safe









Are you sure?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Are you sure?









positive...she has scoffed at my suggestions to join before


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dell Chat* »_Dell: Thank you for contacting Dell's Small Business hardware Chat support , How May I help you today ? 
Timob: I accidently dropped my Camera onto my keyboard. I damaged the "Y" and the "7" keys. They can't be put back because the white plastic parts cracked in a couple of places. 
Timob: I have 4 year completecare, does this cover this? 
Dell: One moment to pull your account 
Dell: If you do have complete care 
Dell: Yes it does cover it


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

those cameras are slippery little devils aren't they?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

ues theu are. It's hard to tupe with the letter y now.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Here to help you out while you are waiting for your new keyboard.
YYYYYYYYYYY yyyyyyyyyy
&&&&&&&&&&& 777777777


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Here to help you out while you are waiting for your new keyboard.
YYYYYYYYYYY yyyyyyyyyy
&&&&&&&&&&& 777777777

Ctrl+C then Ctrl+V!!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Ask Daun. Polka bands are for vintage aircraft









When the local transportation museum has there october foreign car festival they have a small polka band. And this museum has a nice collection of very old aircraft, many of which they still fly.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

I got my eraser wheel today, so no more Infinity sticker for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

well.. at the rate its going i would imagine...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (atxse-R)*

In three days this thread will be 5 months old. A quick check of the math puts us roughly around 450 pages (though probably a bit higher) by Cincy time. I wonder if we can hit 500 pages?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

On the other hand, we should have no problem hitting the 15,000 posts mark on this thing.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Well, you shouldn't trust noobs with page ownage, I accidentally deleted my post while trying to edit this pic in there.
The question was if this thread would surpass Dope Shizzzz... by Cincy. Hmmm?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
When the local transportation museum has there october foreign car festival they have a small polka band. And this museum has a nice collection of very old aircraft, many of which they still fly.

See? Not a "hatchback band". But I was referring to Osh Kosh where some energetic souls fly in all the equipment and play, so you get polka, like it or not. Although...polka leads to beer...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

On another side note, I was SO beat when I came home that all I had enough mental energy for was washing cars. I did three...the (now) daily Cabby was first, and I thought its colour was "urban winter camoflage", but it turns out that it's WHITE! My dear husband "modified" it this morning taking it out in the back driveway, and busted not one, but TWO of the clipper kit pieces all to ****.







So if anyone has one/knows of one for sale, LMK. I'd certainly consider the entire kit, since the below door valance that isn't totally obliterated is cracked from the Goolie incident. I know where Julie gets it from at least, and it is NOT from me. 
Next was the bug, she felt like a semi to get rolling after driving an A1 all day, and she'll be sitting due to a bad wheel bearing, but she looks fantastic. 
And then, if you felt the earth move, I took a moment of pity on the boy's POS Jetta and it turns out it's actually blue under the clay. She goes off roading a LOT, and try as I might, (and desipite what my daughter says), the dents did NOT buff out. But they're shiny dents now








High point of my day, well, there were several, but the one that applies here is cruising along, top down, sun shining, Floyd's 'Vapour Trails' playing....smiles for sure. Not a Scirocco, but damned close. It was SUCH a pretty day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Although...polka leads to beer...









Polka and a few other things as well.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Polka and a few other things as well.









Oh, do say....Mr Marc


















_Modified by Neptuno at 10:07 PM 4-24-2008_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Ask Daun. Polka bands are for vintage aircraft







(Daun, I am SO ready to go camping with you!!)

Me too!! And IIRC, *I* get to be married to you this year.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_









I'll take a large please Doug. Thanks.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Me too!! And IIRC, *I* get to be married to you this year.









Why yes, yes you do! But what happens in the tent...stays in the tent.







AND let me tell you Marc, there are MANY things that lead to beer, take tonight for example, it required some for sure! Actually, what doesn't lead to beer?







...I'm coming up dry on that question. Better have a beer to help me think.....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I'll take a XL.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwleadfoot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwleadfoot* »_WHo's doing the t-shirts this year? I asked daun but never got hold of anyone. I would like to submit this vectored file for consideration.(the one on the right, there are more pictures of it on my website under vinyl art) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Brett *should* have gotten back to you by now, we've been back & forth a bit this week....


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Doug T








I will take 3 Larges of these shirts


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_On another side note, I was SO beat when I came home that all I had enough mental energy for was washing cars. I did three...the (now) daily Cabby was first, and I thought its colour was "urban winter camoflage", but it turns out that it's WHITE! 

Who knew?
I washed the Grumman today now that she's back from her "mudding" experience. Mud + all the past winter's dirt = changing the soap bucket water twice. And she's still not as clean as she could be, but at least the chunks are off.
AND I spent a good chunk of the day cleaning Scirocco parts (and some of Brad's stuff too) out of the old 20x20 shed. Quite a few S-10 loads there. And the "Cincy delivery" pile is quite large, I've got a bunch of stuff for a lot of people this year.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Doug T,
*Neptuno, 1 XL please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Doug T








Tim McConnell, timbo2132 I will take 1 (one) of the XL


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_









roger - 16vscirrocco88 - 3 XXL


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*









Sign me up for 1 XL please! - Drew


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_Doug T








I will take 3 Larges of these shirts









I would like at least one large!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_









Chris16vRocco Qty.1 XXL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_Doug T










i, Fraser, frd206, will take 2 larges of these http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I got my eraser wheel today, so no more Infinity sticker for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

awesome dude.....im about to oder one to deal with my remanant side molding adhesive and fender guards


----------



## vwleadfoot (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Brett *should* have gotten back to you by now, we've been back & forth a bit this week....

Guess it's a little late huh?


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_


















If it is possible to get it over to Germany I´d like to take 1 (one) large.
Thanks in advance.

greets
Lars 


_Modified by OSLer at 9:50 AM 4-25-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

For me? One L and one XL. never know when I'll go on a Ben and Jerry's bender eh?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_Well, you shouldn't trust noobs with page ownage, I accidentally deleted my post while trying to edit this pic in there.
The question was if this thread would surpass Dope Shizzzz... by Cincy. Hmmm?









Thank you for owning late in the page. GORGEOUS car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (I love how it looks like there's only three spokes at the top of the wheel holding the car up, lighten that rim baby!!)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Who knew?
I washed the Grumman today now that she's back from her "mudding" experience. 

Pictures of the dirty girl? Glad he got her home from that unharmed. Why had they not marked it as a bog again?
Well, here are some pics of the POS since it's slow: 
Here she is dirty, and hard at work. Who needs a tractor? (well, maybe I do):


Here she is clean, (and pshopped to death):

(I'll likley edit that tonight, not liking the image...) 


_Modified by punchbug at 4:58 AM 4-25-2008_


----------



## mec_vw (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re:*

Ooh! 1 Large please! mec_vw - Mike


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_









Throw me in for *one* small!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Hi, is your car done yet?























knee slapper!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Picture of NOT BOSCH relays for the 0wN










Not in the engine bay Timbo








Bad Bad things happens


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
no sh!t










They look better in that picture than the other


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_

















Sick


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Brian I don't have any adjusters for the main beams, only inners.

Don't worry about it . . . I think I found something that might work


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Now that I am pretty much up to date here!
Good Morning!
See how this is a Cincy Discussion Thread - (Daun - Are Dogs Allowed to Join in the Cincy Fun?)
OWNED










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 8:35 AM 4-25-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

It needed to be said.








Good morning from work


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

While I am here whoring it out . . . I will like to say, my car might see the garage floor today








It will be the first time since Sept of last year


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
It needed to be said.










Well the answer is no!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread 
» Topic Participation
12919 posts exist in this topic.
Contributors are ranked most active first. » Close Window
User Posts 
frd206 1726 
Mtl-Marc 1414 
G-rocco 996 
Chris16vRocco 965 
timbo2132 797 
mr lee 678 
punchbug 648 
85roccoZ400 600 
16VScirrocco88 586 
scirocco*joe 494 

Just for the record, if you guys are keeping track at home


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

It's about damn time Brian. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_It's about damn time Brian. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, I'm kind of exicted . . . I've been busy the last few days!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*









Now I only wish I was home now and not working until 1


_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 8:57 AM 4-25-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Once you figure out the mechanicals, I'll come up and figure out da electricals!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Once you figure out the mechanicals, I'll come up and figure out da electricals!!









So next weekend


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_










Sign me up! Size L, please.
Nice work, Doug. This looks FAN-FRICKEN-TASTIC!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
So next weekend
















Oh noez! Are you possibly telling me that the car will have its mechanicals ready to rock and it will be off the jackstands _NEXT WEEKEND?!??!_
Progress has been noted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Oh noez! Are you possibly telling me that the car will have its mechanicals ready to rock and it will be off the jackstands _NEXT WEEKEND?!??!_
Progress has been noted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hoping it will be off the jackstands tonight! Actaully hoping it will be off the jackstands by mid evening.


_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 9:28 AM 4-25-2008_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Quick Question . . . 








I've got one since I replaced my Oil Pan ... However It doesnt fit... Do I need to cut clearance for the back of the oil pump?
Or 
Drop the oil pump put that on then install the pump??


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Don't worry about it . . . I think I found something that might work

zipties and tape?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_While I am here whoring it out . . . I will like to say, my car might see the garage floor today








It will be the first time since Sept of last year









holy carp


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
zipties and tape?









Nope!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
holy carp









Surprising I know


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*no-one reads this line!*









I'll take an XL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_I washed the Grumman today now that she's back from her "mudding" experience. Mud + all the past winter's dirt = changing the soap bucket water twice. And she's still not as clean as she could be, but at least the chunks are off.

Are you talking about the plane, or the cat?










_Modified by G-rocco at 9:52 AM 4-25-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Hoping it will be off the jackstands tonight! Actaully hoping it will be off the jackstands by mid evening.

_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 9:28 AM 4-25-2008_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif awesome man, get that thing moving under its own power


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif awesome man, get that thing moving under its own power

That's the plan . . . Might not be drivable today, Since I am waiting on a few new parts








But I hope the car will see the sun today. Oh I hope the fender doesn't sit on the tires










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 9:56 AM 4-25-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
That's the plan . . . Might not be drivable today, Since I am waiting on a few new parts








But I hope the car will see the sun today. Oh I hope the fender doesn't sit on the tires









_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 9:56 AM 4-25-2008_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

What ? ?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_What ? ? 

already lining your self up for why the car wont be driving next week








'oh, in just so low that it wont move'


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Quick Question . . . 








I've got one since I replaced my Oil Pan ... However It doesnt fit... Do I need to cut clearance for the back of the oil pump?
Or 
Drop the oil pump put that on then install the pump??



I installed one, and there were no issues with the oil pump interfering.








I had to cut four small holes so it would fit with the ARP studs on main caps 1 and 5.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Are you talking about the plane, or the cat?










The cat just got up?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









One L for me
One S for the wife


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

alright people, im out of here, need to go to the new york historical society. should be interesting


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_










i will take 1 small as well as my 2 larges, if smalls are available


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

by girls are broken


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

What's wrong with the mk4?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I had to cut four small holes so it would fit with the ARP studs on main caps 1 and 5.








doesn't fit I tried for like an hour last night . . . 
Good to know Marc, I'll probably have to do the same for my ARP studs too!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_What's wrong with the mk4?

Yeah man, What happened?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Yeah man, What happened?

Donating parts??


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*









One large for me, please.
Timbo and I will have MK1 and MK2 "ouline" tees in black and light grey, as well as some other assorted shirts, including the famous "Duck" shirt and the "Scirocco Fuel Injection" and "Scirocco S Fuel Injection" shirts.
Edit: Oh, look at me..first Cincy thread post in a while and I get ownage!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Edit: Oh, look at me..first Cincy thread post in a while and I get ownage!









that happenned cause marc is still sleeping


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
that happenned cause marc is still sleeping









Provably drunk on *Fin du monde*


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Goodmorning, still feeling like dreck .


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_What's wrong with the mk4?

so first.. the accessory belt was cracked and slipping. no problem, took an hour to replace.
second the car wouldn't start @ work one day. no problem, jumped it, drove it home and tested the bat... not holding juice. it was a 3 year old cheap piece of crap. $100 later, new battery
third, i drove the car for 3 days after the battery, and then the battery light comes on with a huge flashing ALTERNATOR WORKSHOP!! *BEEEEEP*... well crap. So I tested the Alt... yup, it's not charging. New alt, $250..... WTF, cutting into my ROCCO FUND.... HELL NO. So I wondered, how the hell do I change the alt. I know in my 80's cars it's only a 10 minute job. After a quick search in the Mk4 forums.... four to six HOURS!!!!! OMFG! I hate new cars... i HATE NEW CARS! So... I pulled the front end apart (per the DIY), dropped the alt and it's being sent off to have a full rebuild. $100 ain't bad and it's not cutting into REAL CAR budget.








/hate mk4 rant.


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Wow, that sucks^ Mr. Lee. So uh has the Cincy thread beat all records as to posts and pages yet? What was hit last year? 130 pages?


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







Sick


...Yeah


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (tcfootball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcfootball* »_ What was hit last year? 130 pages?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Only an hour to go. . . damnit I have a headache


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
that happenned cause marc is still sleeping









I am busy fixing my garage. I'll be ready for some Scirocco transmission swap, and other stuff too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Provably drunk on *Fin du monde*
















I'm never drunk. I drink in moderation.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I am busy fixing my garage. I'll be ready for some Scirocco transmission swap, and other stuff too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif























I'm never drunk. I drink in moderation.









Oh yes that is what I meant.... Marc is sleeping still from his drinking in moderation of one of the finnest beers in the world








I dont know.....it just does not have the same ring to it


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

I may be sick but I'm still bored so I think I'll finish wiring the LC1.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_










1 XLarge for me. Thanks


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
so first.. the accessory belt was cracked and slipping. no problem, took an hour to replace.
second the car wouldn't start @ work one day. no problem, jumped it, drove it home and tested the bat... not holding juice. it was a 3 year old cheap piece of crap. $100 later, new battery
third, i drove the car for 3 days after the battery, and then the battery light comes on with a huge flashing ALTERNATOR WORKSHOP!! *BEEEEEP*... well crap. So I tested the Alt... yup, it's not charging. New alt, $250..... WTF, cutting into my ROCCO FUND.... HELL NO. So I wondered, how the hell do I change the alt. I know in my 80's cars it's only a 10 minute job. After a quick search in the Mk4 forums.... four to six HOURS!!!!! OMFG! I hate new cars... i HATE NEW CARS! So... I pulled the front end apart (per the DIY), dropped the alt and it's being sent off to have a full rebuild. $100 ain't bad and it's not cutting into REAL CAR budget.








/hate mk4 rant.









yay new cars.







glad that its getting resolved though and for not too much $$


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

just be glad this didnt happen to your mk4








spotted outside the NY historical society earlier


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*



sciroccojim said:


> Jill and I will take 4 large.
> Can I paypal you some cash to help?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (jedilynne)*









Uno largeo, por favor.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_just be glad this didnt happen to your mk4








spotted outside the NY historical society earlier

damn yo


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
damn yo









thats what i said....it looked like the owner was on the phone with people about it. idk when it burned, but it didnt look like it had just gone out








apparently thats how they roll up here, fires out, their job is done


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

How calm was the owner?
Was there hysteria at the historical society?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_














I'm never drunk. I drink in moderation.









Says every French Canadian.









_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning, still feeling like dreck .

_How can I say this nicely?_ Brian, do you ever feel good?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Hey, I'm not sick that often, just lazy, and tired.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_How calm was the owner?
Was there hysteria at the historical society?

the onwers ladyfriend looked to be trying to keep him calm...it was actually like 2 blocks from the historical society, so no effect on that, looked like a tourist


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
the onwers ladyfriend looked to be trying to keep him calm...it was actually like 2 blocks from the historical society, so no effect on that, looked like a tourist

That's what tourists do, they torch their cars.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Says every French Canadian.










It must be time for another muffler joke now?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
That's what tourists do, they torch their cars.









central park after dark is dangerous


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Dang, I messaged Dell last night about my borked keyboard, and I just got a new one from the DHL van. Muahahaha!! Nice!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
It must be time for another muffler joke now?









Oh SNAP......where the hell is that flow chart??









Oh Look:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
That's what tourists do, they torch their cars.










_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Says every French Canadian.









Sorry to keep coming back to this, Marc, but I wouldn't leave your Sciroccos on the street overnight until *after* the playoffs.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Sorry to keep coming back to this, Marc, but I wouldn't leave your Sciroccos on the street overnight until *after* the playoffs.









I hear ya. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Dang, I messaged Dell last night about my borked keyboard, and I just got a new one from the DHL van. Muahahaha!! Nice!

now that is service http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

So I know everybody else has gotten rid of their backseats by now, but I need help with mine.
My seatback won't fold down. I keep pushing on the pins, but they won't budge. I broke one in half trying... Any ideas?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_So I know everybody else has gotten rid of their backseats by now, but I need help with mine.
My seatback won't fold down. I keep pushing on the pins, but they won't budge. I broke one in half trying... Any ideas?

thats weird....maybe you can get a screwdriver in there and force it open that way


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
thats weird....maybe you can get a screwdriver in there and force it open that way









I'd look around some more. Maybe you can use some WD40 or PB blaster.
PB BLASTER FTW!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

just ordered some brake caliper paint







maybe ill have time before cincy to get rid of the crusty brake look








own


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_own

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

shamelessly stolen from photography forums
duck content

_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_fromt this past weekend. a guy chasing a duck out of the middle of the road


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

German Content


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

I'll take a shirt... XXL please










_Modified by smithma7 at 9:10 PM 4-25-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_What's wrong with the mk4?

It's a Mk4, for starters.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_So I know everybody else has gotten rid of their backseats by now, but I need help with mine.
My seatback won't fold down. I keep pushing on the pins, but they won't budge. I broke one in half trying... Any ideas?

Take it out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Whelp, another Friday night. Yet again, I'm all alone in here.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Doug, I would like one XXL, please.

_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Doug T,


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Take it out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I would if I didn't like the trunk cover/back seat, and for those special cases where my short/drunk friends need a lift.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Whelp, another Friday night. Yet again, I'm all alone in here.










im still here


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
im still here









Then POST dammit!!!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
im still here









Me too. Here's is another German vehicle


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Me too. Here's is another German vehicle









Aberdeen Proving Ground Ordnance museum?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Then POST dammit!!!









ive posted all the news i have....caliper paint was ordered earlier







....i found 2 plsot center caps to complete my set yesterday


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

How about another...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was going to have another go with the eraser wheel tonight, but I was tired, so I did nothing. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Yes. I went there on the way back from Cincy last year. I've wanted to go there for some time, and with them moving soon I figured I should do it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

They're moving? I'm from right around there, been there a few times over the years.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was going to have another go with the eraser wheel tonight, but I was tired, so I did nothing. Maybe tomorrow.

another go? did it not work?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

My batteries died.







And the old Infinity sticker is pretty stubborn.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

oh, alright....what kind of eraser did you get?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

The rubber kind?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

der....brand?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I would if I didn't like the trunk cover/back seat, and for those special cases where my short/drunk friends need a lift.

Is it a split one or not?


----------



## Chopper (May 26, 2001)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

I'm in for 2 large!!
Thanks!
Rob / Cincinnati

_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_








One large for me, please.
Timbo and I will have MK1 and MK2 "ouline" tees in black and light grey, as well as some other assorted shirts, including the famous "Duck" shirt and the "Scirocco Fuel Injection" and "Scirocco S Fuel Injection" shirts.
Edit: Oh, look at me..first Cincy thread post in a while and I get ownage!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Is it a split one or not?

It's a split-back. Both sides are doing the same thing


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_der....brand?


I know what you meant. I have no idea.
Wait, the package was still on the top in the trash. Astro Pneumatic tool company.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Then POST dammit!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I'm bored. Entertain me!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_

I know what you meant. I have no idea.
Wait, the package was still on the top in the trash. Astro Pneumatic tool company.

alright....im about to let potterman have some more of my money for a wurth one


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
alright....im about to let potterman have some more of my money for a wurth one

Potterman is good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm bored. Entertain me!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Potterman is good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah buddy


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

He got me some coil springs. And now, I'll bug him for an 8V header _soon_.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_He got me some coil springs. And now, I'll bug him for an 8V header _soon_.

hah, nice, i have a nice little cart worked up right now.....just debating how badly i NEED the 25 mm spacers that i want








own again, marc, your going soft


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
own again, marc, your going soft


You have pink wheels now, and that makes it hard for me to compete.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Sweet Corolla!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Sweet Corolla!









Huh?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
You have pink wheels now, and that makes it hard for me to compete.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha.....i might have painted the bottle caps i picked up last weekend too








i also have plaid shorts to match the bottle caps.....i need to get some to match my pink wheels








anyone want to suggest what color to paint the lips on the pink wheels....i need to fill some curb rash, so the polished looks going out the window


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Sweet Corolla!

















thanks chris


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
It's a split-back. Both sides are doing the same thing









Well, a split you should be able to get out for a looksee by removing the four bolts at the mid bracket with a flat wrench and pulling the whole shooting match upwards. (Take the bottom part out first, two Phillips on the front of those - replace those with good Robbies just to piss off any Americans who tamper with your car







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ) There are wires that are supposed to go into the side of the latch mechanism (in the middle), they go into holes protected by little nylon bushings that always bust apart and leave the wires wobbly in thier holes. Then the wires slide out. Doubtful that both sides would come apart at the same time, but who knows. This is from memory, mind you. If the wires are out of thier protected holes, a pair of long snout, bent needle noses are your friend. And previous experience as a contortionist.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Yellow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_









There's a Corolla parked in front of you. Just don't make it look like this:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i also have plaid shorts to match the bottle caps.....i need to get some to match my pink wheels










You need plaid seats, so you can better "fit" in the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
You need plaid seats, so you can better "fit" in the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

tell me about it....i have seats that work now and arent totally shot, so im gonna just be happy with that.
plaid will come when i get around to actually trying to tie the car together with one goal in mind


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_They're moving? I'm from right around there, been there a few times over the years.

Yes, I believe in '09. I just checked the website and saw no mention of it, so I must have seen it when I was there. I believe they are moving to VA.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
There's a Corolla parked in front of you. Just don't make it look like this:










Japanese cars all look alike to me.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
anyone want to suggest what color to paint the lips on the pink wheels....i need to fill some curb rash, so the polished looks going out the window

Neon green or Neon blue http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Neon green or Neon blue http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

i photochopped those.....didnt like them....im thinking just regular wheel paint silver
i know it flies in the face of the pink wheels, but they look alot cleaner with the toned down lip....why distract attention from the pink?


----------



## sharpshooter33 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*









Put me down for 1 XL see you in Cincy!!!!
Also Jimbo I still want the MKII front/back for Cincy. I'll remind U again in May. Thanks
_Modified by sharpshooter33 at 10:09 PM 4-25-2008_


_Modified by sharpshooter33 at 10:12 PM 4-25-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_....why distract attention from the pink?









Not sure that's possible....
Now, do you have pink shorts to match?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Not sure that's possible....
Now, do you have pink shorts to match?

i have shorts with pink. but no shorts that are primarily pink.....i got pink shirts though


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i have shorts with pink. but no shorts that are primarily pink.....i got pink s*k*irts though

Fixed.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Fixed.









ouch timbo. ouch.
i guess kilts are technically skirts


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_i guess kilts are technically skirts









How about a utilikilt?
http://www.utilikilts.com/


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Option number 2:
Plaid!


----------



## rocconut (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_









I need 2 XL ones.
Are you able to do kids sizes as well?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Option number 2:
Plaid!


I bet Frasers legs shore would look purty in that skurt!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I bet Frasers legs shore would look purty in that skurt!

oh greg, you make me blush


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Utilikilts don't come in plaid.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
oh greg, you make me blush
















I think we should keep discussion of your red cheeks out of the topic of you in a skirt....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

ill get it reupolstered


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I bet Frasers legs shore would look purty in that skurt!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I think we should keep discussion of your red cheeks out of the topic of you in a skirt....









yes, lets


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

The Cincy thread grows strange on a dull Friday night


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_The Cincy thread grows strange on a dull Friday night









The talk drifts about Fraser in a skirt, and look who shows up...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
The talk drifts about Fraser in a skirt, and look who shows up...
















im staying out of canada








so, boring friday nights lead to me searching ebay, now im tempted to drop 90 bucks on a badgeless grill for the touareg


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
The talk drifts about Fraser in a skirt, and look who shows up...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
im staying out of canada










There is Track Day North in August! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
im staying out of canada









Thats probably what they had in mind.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
There is Track Day North in August! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah yeah yeah.
good to see your owning pages again
i was thinking about coming up canada for vagkraft this summer though


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i was thinking about coming up canada for vagkraft this summer though









Half an hour from my house and I didn't even bother going last year







Probably this year though.
But TDN is good times. If only I knew how to drive a car so I could pass 18 second 1/4s


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Half an hour from my house and I didn't even bother going last year







Probably this year though.
But TDN is good times. If only I knew how to drive a car so I could pass 18 second 1/4s









when is TDN?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
when is TDN?

Mid August. Cathy is the host. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 11:58 PM 4-25-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

well, im thinking about 1 trip to canada this summer....so its gonna be a fight btw shows


----------



## vwleadfoot (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Mid August. Cathy is the host. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 11:58 PM 4-25-2008_

Has a date been set for this yet? I want to host a cinci east again this year but I don't want to to interfere with tdn again. What date would be appropriate not to do that?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwleadfoot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwleadfoot* »_
Has a date been set for this yet? I want to host a cinci east again this year but I don't want to to interfere with tdn again. What date would be appropriate not to do that?

now that you brought that up, vagkraft is out cuz thats cincy east's proposed weekend







[17th]


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (vwleadfoot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwleadfoot* »_
Has a date been set for this yet? I want to host a cinci east again this year but I don't want to to interfere with tdn again. What date would be appropriate not to do that?

If its the CSCS weekend at Cayuga again this year, it will be August 9th... but you'll have to ask Cathy for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Speaking of which, thanks for the tips on the last page, Cathy. I needs my seat-fold-down-ness back.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*

I'm drunk with the hiccups...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
oh greg, you make me blush

















Oops, see, I can't even concentrate...I meant to quote THIS: 
Utilikilts don't come in plaid
Which is a real shame....okay, that's enough from me on that topic ( kilts are dead sexy, see, there I go again, okay....enough)


_Modified by punchbug at 4:54 AM 4-26-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Half an hour from my house and I didn't even bother going last year







Probably this year though.
But TDN is good times. If only I knew how to drive a car so I could pass 18 second 1/4s









Meh, all you need is "a cam". Okay, an extensive cam swap. That helped Klaus a LOT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And TDN is August 9th weekend. Racing/show on the 9th, show up and hang around for the rest of the weekend, and we have that nice new shed for anyone wanting "privacy"


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Mid August. Cathy is the *hostess* (with the mostest). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 11:58 PM 4-25-2008_

Fixed that, hot chick, how many times do I have to tell you???


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Meh, all you need is "a cam". Okay, an extensive cam swap. That helped Klaus a LOT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And TDN is August 9th weekend. Racing/show on the 9th, show up and hang around for the rest of the weekend, and we have that nice new shed for anyone wanting "privacy"









august 9th might be doable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Aug 9th. TDN. I want to be there. No flooring project for me this year (I'm doing it in july







)


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

It would be cool if there a ton of us heading up there. I missed it last year, but with a totally new work schedule(no more weekends), I would like to attend some more gatherings/shows this year. Although some will probably be in the GTI. I had to two meetings at other locations this week and both were about 6 hours of driving combined and I felt great in the GTI. Great seats in that thing. They would be nice in a Scirocco.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Aug 9th. TDN. I want to be there. No flooring project for me this year (I'm doing it in july







)

i just did a quick jotting of my weekend schedule for this summer....at this point im home for 5 weekends of the summer [out of a possible 17]







this is ofcourse if i do everything that i want to get done


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Morning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*

Well, TDN is practically like a weekend at home, you stay at my cat infested house ( or in the shed, oh, there's also the "Trailer of mass Seduction" out at the campsite...) Anyway, the accomodations are cheap, the waitress is a real piece of work, and sometimes drinks beer in the morning, and overall it's a pretty laid back weekend. There's a circuit track and 1/4 mile for those who want to race, and a show if you wnat to do that. CSCS events can be a bit hectic and rice dominated, but if we get a group togather, it'll be much more Germanic around there. Okay, back to some thrilling reading for my acronyms night course AIM:AGA section at the moment.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Oh just a little update!
No my car hasn't seen the garage floor yet







But I am still working on her. 
Need to go pick up some black paint!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Oh just a little update!
No my car hasn't seen the garage floor yet







But I am still working on her. 
Need to go pick up some black paint!


get on it spinney, clock is ticking


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
get on it spinney, clock is ticking

Yeah I know! But I'm not stressing it this year if its not done ufck it!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Yeah I know! But I'm not stressing it this year if its not done ufck it!

im glad to see your far less concerned about getting your car rolling that we are








and black paint spinney.....played...there are so many other colors out there


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
im glad to see your far less concerned about getting your car rolling that we are








and black paint spinney.....played...there are so many other colors out there









Well last year I was so stressed out I was going to just move on. . . and I don't want to put myself back into that again because I would be lost. . .
Black paint isn't played for what I am using it for


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Well last year I was so stressed out I was going to just move on. . . and I don't want to put myself back into that again because I would be lost. . .
Black paint isn't played for what I am using it for









watch out people, mans got an idea


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Well I hope paint isn't all that is holding it up. If so then run her as is for now. 
Well I am off to do the timing belt on the 16V.
Anyone up this way want/need a JH?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
watch out people, mans got an idea









Yup now off to make it happen


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Well I hope paint isn't all that is holding it up. If so then run her as is for now. 


Oh no! that's not whats holding me back







Transmission is still on the garage floor


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Yup now off to make it happen









so go















its better be baller


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Good morning, it's snowing this morning.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
its better be baller

I have NO idea what he just said, but if it's install that transmission and let's see your car at Cincy, then I agree.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
I have NO idea what he just said, but if it's install that transmission and let's see your car at Cincy, then I agree.








baller = exceptionally gaudy and over the top
referring to whatever it is that black paint does not belong on








but hed better get that trans in, or else i think the timob might assemble


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Sweet Corolla!









Are you sure thats not Fraser's GLI? It's hard to tell...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Are you sure thats not Fraser's GLI? It's hard to tell...









look below that post








owned it


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
look below that post








owned it









I know, I was just joshing. Plus, I'm running a little behind today. The pup wasn't feeling good last night and we were up all night.


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

goood morning. hope those of you in central texas didnt get haled on. news said it was gonna be bad.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I know, I was just joshing. Plus, I'm running a little behind today. The pup wasn't feeling good last night and we were up all night.

















or coffee, you must decide


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_







baller = exceptionally gaudy and over the top
referring to whatever it is that black paint does not belong on








but hed better get that trans in, or else i think the timob might assemble









I wonder if it's my age, or my out of the way location as to why I don't hear these phrases, except on here.... oh well.
I agree on the transmission though.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_








or coffee, you must decide

Coffee for now.







for later.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Oh just a little update!
No my car hasn't seen the garage floor yet










Mine is still in storage.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
referring to whatever it is that black paint does not belong on










Who does not like black paint?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Yup now off to make it happen









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Coffee for now.







for later.


Man has his priorities set right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Who does not like black paint?









im just saying there are plenty of other colors out there


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Coffee for now.







for later.

Or just







now and later. Afterall it's always after noon somewhere in the world.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

slow day


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_slow day

Nope, busy day. 
Garage prep work. Gonna have two Sciroccos to move in by next week-end. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Nope, busy day. 
Garage prep work. Gonna have two Sciroccos to move in by next week-end. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

get it done marc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i want to go home and get mine to run again


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Picture. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*

Well, spring has sprung and it was time to get "her" on the ground. She started up first try on a VERY low battery.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







So I knew she was up to something. She's such a sweet, tight ride though, I always forget that about her. 


But of course, no fun to be had for me.







Despite correcting the linkage to stock Bentley settings, still no first gear at all.







The rest are fine though. BUT, then there was "the noise". I have the whips and chains sitting in front of her presently, (she likes the rough stuff). I think it's gearbox droppin' time.














Gotta let her chill a bit (let her think about what she did) before pulling the speedo cable to verify gear oil levels, but I think she's got "issues". Which is no shock for "the Silver Headache". She's so needy, even though she has it all. Noisy (rotational light metallic grinding rattle) when in gear or parked in neutral, which quiets down when the clutch gets pushed in. And no first gear to be found. Not boding well eh? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Posting from the Wind Tunnel on slow dialup!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

cahty, i dont know wether to congratulate you or console you.
drink a beer either way








oh, and i might be needing another scirocco hatch glass sticker, cincy delivery possible?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_cahty, i dont know wether to congratulate you or console you.
drink a beer either way








oh, and i might be needing another scirocco hatch glass sticker, cincy delivery possible?

Yeah. me neither, given Klaus' advanced state of unknownness...anyway, as for beer/ I'm on it. 
And stickers? I'll bring what I have to Cincy.
So, here's one, when you pull the speedo cable, just how much gear oil should there be? I'm needing to insert a dipstick 3.25" before it gets wet, approaching at a right angle to the hole itself. (seems low)And Redline MTL does not smell like proper gear oil (both what's in the case and what I have in the bottle leftover) , it's kind of plasticky/barnish. No sulpur aroma. Odd...not to my liking either. I like the other stuff...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Yeah. me neither, given Klaus' advanced state of unknownness...anyway, as for beer/ I'm on it. 
And stickers? I'll bring what I have to Cincy.


beer, good.
stickers, danke. my other hatch is not looking like its happening before cincy







so im prob gonna have a rattle canned one


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
beer, good.


I heard that. I decided to go for two with lunch. One with a Rauch Bock (smoked beer similar to those from Bamberg) and a Belgian Tripel.














Mmmmmmm.
Add a deliciously rare burger with blue cheese, tomato marmelade and a soft brioche bun and I was in heaven.
Walked around the corner for some music shopping and home made ice cream. What an afternoon...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
look below that post








owned it









A Corolla snuck into that picture too.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I heard that. I decided to go for two with lunch. One with a Rauch Bock (smoked beer similar to those from Bamberg) and a Belgian Tripel.














Mmmmmmm.
Add a deliciously rare burger with blue cheese, tomato marmelade and a soft brioche bun and I was in heaven.
Walked around the corner for some music shopping and home made ice cream. What an afternoon...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i am fuming with jealousy


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
I wonder if it's my age, or my out of the way location as to why I don't hear these phrases, except on here.... oh well.
I agree on the transmission though.

6 of one, half a dozen of the other.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Walked around the corner for some music shopping and home made ice cream. What an afternoon...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What kinda music did you get?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
A Corolla snuck into that picture too.









i thought it ironic


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
What kinda music did you get?

Erin got a 12" vinyl of various covers. Soft and ambient melodic interpretations by a Russian woman named Claudine. Sounds a little like Joanna Newsom, but less quirky. Interesting. She also picked up the new PJ Harvey and The Ranconteurs.
I got a 12" which is a collection of early John Spencer Blues Explosion stuff from the early 90s. I also got the Zooey Deschanel and M. Ward duo project She & Him. Oh, and The Breeders new disc. What can I say, I was a sucker for them back in the immediate post-Pixes era and I'm still a sucker now. Heavy rolling basslines with a sultry female vocalist? Sign me up. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Erin got a 12" vinyl of various covers. Soft and ambient melodic interpretations by a Russian woman named Claudine. Sounds a little like Joanna Newsom, but less quirky. Interesting. She also picked up the new PJ Harvey and The Ranconteurs.
I got a 12" which is a collection of early John Spencer Blues Explosion stuff from the early 90s. I also got the Zooey Deschanel and M. Ward duo project She & Him. Oh, and The Breeders new disc. What can I say, I was a sucker for them back in the immediate post-Pixes era and I'm still a sucker now. Heavy rolling basslines with a sultry female vocalist? Sign me up. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Can't wait to hear the new Breeders album. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As for PJ Harvey, she rocks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Well, spent the afternoon puttering around in the basement, got the light and cal button installed in the blank panel, got one of my gauge lights converted to LED, and finally finished soldering the wires to my LC2.
Built a small bracket to hold the LC2, I'll pop rivet it to the console later tonight. I might even be ambitious enough to pop the hole in my firewall to run my wires through.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Just got back from a trip to northern Maine...I have plenty of pictures of the canadian border but never made it across...stupid homeland security


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Can't wait to hear the new Breeders album. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As for PJ Harvey, she rocks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















The guy who I bought my car from is the tech guy for the Breeders.
Pics of my car when he owned. Not quite as shiny in these pics then as it sits now.








http://noaloha.com/scirocco/
for the lazy ones:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm gonna be gone at the Jersey Shore for the next week. If anyone asks about relays, you all know where to send them!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm gonna be gone at the Jersey Shore for the next week. If anyone asks about relays, you all know where to send them!









I got my box ready!
From: Rob Peterson
186 Manor Ln
Dayton OH, 45429
To: Timob
Jersey Shore








TIME for some ownage


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

_edit: stupid question_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Worked on the '88 today. The motor mount gave me a rough time coming out, but finally got it. Also pulled the front one. I think I know why 1st gear was so tough to get into most of the time.....








Now a question, does the old one look like it was put in right? I checked over the Bentley and couldn't find where it say which way it should face, metal bushing low or high.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

And how about a pic of the old girl today.








And one of the '78...








And one more for ownage, well owned by the snow...I did get it free about a week later when the snow started melting.










_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 8:38 PM 4-26-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

vid from last year of my car on youtube. not sure who put it up... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaTpdJ4X5AI


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

that video just got me lost in youtube for about 15 minutes


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Worked on the '88 today. The motor mount gave me a rough time coming out, but finally got it. Also pulled the front one. I think I know why 1st gear was so tough to get into most of the time.....








Now a question, does the old one look like it was put in right? I checked over the Bentley and couldn't find where it say which way it should face, metal bushing low or high.

Hmmmm, I better check my mounts! I seem to have a problem getting into first...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Well that was a joy and a half, went out to the shed and the back door was gone, the high winds blew it off sometime today. This is going to be fun rebuilding the thing is 10' wide by 14' high.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Wind blows.















I just ordered $40 of used CD's.







I can't resist cheap stuff (20% off and free shipping)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Think I'll see if I can get a rollup door to replace it.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Think I'll see if I can get a rollup door to replace it.

A roll-up would be very nice b ut quite spendy maybe?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

maybe, I'll see tomorrow.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_vid from last year of my car on youtube. not sure who put it up... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaTpdJ4X5AI 

That was I. Pretty crap video I must admit, it was taken with my phone.

I do have one major problem with making it to cincy this year. That would be downforce. After seeing this I think my rocco needs something more......AERO!









And no, my car's not leaking. Just caked on crap in the parking lot.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (upoo2)*

It's a quarter of 4 and I can't sleep.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

mornin'


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

I had one priced out, for the garage yet to be built and got a quote for $1200 for a 10x12, insulated with the torsion spring deal and installed. Not too far off from your size and if you don't want insulation then it's probably about the same if I had to guess.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

You know what this thread is lacking? Stuffed badgers......








Well, if that's what it is.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Oh yeah, good morning. How about some pics of other German cars? I loaded some onto my photobucket from last fall's trip to Munich.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_
That was I. Pretty crap video I must admit, it was taken with my phone.

I do have one major problem with making it to cincy this year. That would be downforce. After seeing this I think my rocco needs something more......AERO!









And no, my car's not leaking. Just caked on crap in the parking lot.

Oh, I hope you are joking!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Yeo.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Yeo.

sup?
Coffee?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Well, my oldest daughter, "Waterfall", came home at about 4 am unexpectedly with a friend:


Yesterday was partly about helping the son a bit with his project, which is pretty well A4 into A2, so fitment involves fabrication, LOTS of it. Here's the Ebrake handle going in, hsifter and dash already taken care of:

My day of course, was about the 16V. She did start, but there was "the evil noise", so I left her like this overnight to "think about what she did". I have some reading to do yet, and a trip to get my new motor mounts finally, but the hardware's going on there today I expect, then off for a looksee/rebuild:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_



That is one well used Bentley!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

goodmorning, got a whole 3 hrs. of sleep.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
sup?
Coffee?

sign me up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_goodmorning, got a whole 3 hrs. of sleep.

maybe that will lead you to go all out and get the door you really want because your inebrated from lack of sleep


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Well, my oldest daughter, "Waterfall", came home at about 4 am unexpectedly with a friend:



Priceless....!
Speaking of cross-generational shift linkage modifications, there seems to have been some of that going on in my neck of the woods. But today is sunny, so it's all about landscaping (with farm equipment.) Just on a break for coffee number 15...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*









Was it a sliding barn door?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

yes it was, the total opening is 20' X 14' well more like 20' X 18'
It was ripped off the rail I should be able to put the top board back on, the problem is going to be lifting it up to put it back in the track.


_Modified by tmechanic at 9:33 AM 4-27-2008_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Did you have the stops on the side that keep it from pulling away? How about the other side, anything to keep it put?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

The problem is the 2' gap under the doors on that end, I had it braced to keep it from pushing in but there wasn't anything I could do about it pushing out in the middle where the 2 doors come together.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_vid from last year of my car on youtube. not sure who put it up... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaTpdJ4X5AI 

Mr. Lee, Max sounds like the Cloverfield monster in that video.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*

just placed an order with potterman.
resisted the temptation to get spacers, cuz odds are it will push me into rubbing/poking zone.
instead: got a windage tray, rubber valve cover gasket, new oil dipstick tube [never had one on this car], new oil cap [mine is real crusty], and a decal eraser
hopefully some of my leakyness will stop with the new rubber seals


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Can't wait to hear the new Breeders album. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As for PJ Harvey, she rocks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to both. Laura and I are both Breeders fans. Also I got to see PJ Harvey in Concert once, she opened for Live on the Throwing Copper Tour. One of the best shows I have ever been to. I don't know what the F*ck is up with Live now, they got all soft-y on us. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Mental Jewelry is one of the best albums EVAR, so full of energy and rebellion!
Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Made pancakes for breakfast today. Yum! In celebration of getting my title for my '81, FINALLY!!!! Only took a year!
Brendan


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Made pancakes for breakfast today. Yum! In celebration of getting my title for my '81, FINALLY!!!! Only took a year!
Brendan

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif awesome


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Made pancakes for breakfast today. Yum! In celebration of getting my title for my '81, FINALLY!!!! Only took a year!
Brendan

Pancakes are good. A Scirocco on the road is even better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

So are cats, (well not eat)and I haven't seen any for a few pages...


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Wow


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*








its funny cuz i live in chinatown here in nyc, i see engrish all day


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

Today is the 5 month anniversary of this thread! Only 1 month to go!!!!!!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Mr. Lee, Max sounds like the Cloverfield monster in that video.

rraaawwwwwrrrrr


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
rraaawwwwwrrrrr









Same to you.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Well I got the door back on, had to buy a new ladder, none of mine were tall enough, finished hanging it just as it started to snow, again.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Well I got the door back on, had to buy a new ladder, none of mine were tall enough, finished hanging it just as it started to snow, again.

snow again








what kind of door did you get? good to hear its up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Yes snow again, nothing that will stick but it's still.

As for the door, I just rebuilt the old door, it wasn't as bad as it first looked, but took my time and rebuilt it *PROPERLY* unlike the po, who kept halfassing it.


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Been working on the rocco the last few weekends.... and more new little parts arriving next week. Can't wait to make the trip this year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Has the hotel info been posted already.....?
Chris


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Yes snow again, nothing that will stick but it's still.

As for the door, I just rebuilt the old door, it wasn't as bad as it first looked, but took my time and rebuilt it *PROPERLY* unlike the po, who kept halfassing it.

halfassing po's.....thats how the world works


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (BluDemon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluDemon* »_Been working on the rocco the last few weekends.... and more new little parts arriving next week. Can't wait to make the trip this year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Has the hotel info been posted already.....?
Chris

hotel info
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...35895
or send daun a message http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
hotel info
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...35895
or send daun a message http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You're too nice. I was gonna tell him to read all 375 pages.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
You're too nice. I was gonna tell him to read all 375 pages.









i was too, but i figured since i did so much to make it the 375 it is, i could do a little to help someone find something in it


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Greetings to all!
Drank too much last night. Sazeracs and manhattans http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Went sailing today







It was cold and windy







But still fun


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Greetings to all!
Drank too much last night. Sazeracs and manhattans http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Went sailing today







It was cold and windy







But still fun









That's why today's posts are down....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Pressed the passenger side motor mount today and placed an order for some parts I noticed that needed replacing, such as the waterpump pulley and tie rod boot. Damned $76 pulley!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

On the topic of motor mounts:

Yeah, she kills them pretty effectively. Loving the rattle in the gearbox more though. There WILL be pictures of "what's inside" that soon enough.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
rraaawwwwwrrrrr

















Rob is ready. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








Rob is ready. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Is it close to page ownage time?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








Rob is ready. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









but is his car?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
but is his car?









I hope so. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mine isn't.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I hope so. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mine isn't.























get on it marc


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
get on it marc

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I am fixing my garage space, then I get the car ready.









I only need to swap the transmission and, since I'll have my hands on them, both axles.








Oh and I'd like to replace the headunit with a nicer one.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I am fixing my garage space, then I get the car ready.









I only need to swap the transmission and, since I'll have my hands on them, both axles.








Oh and I'd like to replace the headunit with a nicer one.










I hope you can get it all done in time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I hope you can get it all done in time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm on vacation until a week _after_ Cincy, which is Grand-Prix week in town, and it will be just crazy.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

so, just gone a few steps closer to my new motor
g60 intake manifold and fuel rail just got ebay'd
$10 for the mani.....$0.01 for the rail








now if digi1 keeps alluding me, the timob might have his way with megasquirt








but for now, i think im gonna swap the g60 manifold onto my 8v qith a 16v TB and a g60 valve cover


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

^^ Are you looking for a G60 valve cover? Because I have one I won't use and will be posting it for sale this week.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

i have the valve cover, and the tb....was gonna do the swap a while ago until i realized that my tb is held on by magic at this point....only 2 of the bolts arent sheered off








thanks for the offer though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I'm on vacation until a week _after_ Cincy, which is Grand-Prix week in town, and it will be just crazy.









Vacations are nice! I'll be on vacation 'till I find a new job


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

wheels are sent off to be "finished". Powder coat order almost ready. Fender is back from paint. Just need to tidy up a few things and were ready to roll.
Rawr!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Sweet. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Morning Folks


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Morning! My back hurts. Had my head stuck under a Mk1 Dash most of the day yesterday. (or, the space where the dash _should_ be.) Got through the whole wiring harness yesterday. Think I have the taillight problem figured out, I have a couple of wires to fix, a couple terminals to re-solder, and gotta figure out WTF someone did with the gauges, but should be good to go after that! Making a junkyard trip this Wednesday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Really hoping there is a B3 Passat in the yard, need a rad fan assembly. Also hoping to find a couple of items for my TDI swap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brendan


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_wheels are sent off to be "finished". Powder coat order almost ready. Fender is back from paint. Just need to tidy up a few things and were ready to roll.
Rawr!

Great news B3rt!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_wheels are sent off to be "finished". Powder coat order almost ready. Fender is back from paint. Just need to tidy up a few things and were ready to roll.
Rawr!

woooo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif awesome man
own


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Your pictures make me


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Morning! My back hurts. Had my head stuck under a Mk1 Dash most of the day yesterday. (or, the space where the dash _should_ be.) Got through the whole wiring harness yesterday. Think I have the taillight problem figured out, I have a couple of wires to fix, a couple terminals to re-solder, and gotta figure out WTF someone did with the gauges, but should be good to go after that! Making a junkyard trip this Wednesday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Really hoping there is a B3 Passat in the yard, need a rad fan assembly. Also hoping to find a couple of items for my TDI swap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brendan

i dont know why you are complaining....there TONS of space inside our cars







take to advils, go to school








good luck on the hunt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Your *stolen* pictures *from scirocco*joe *make me










fixed








get yours running spinney and you can be one of the cool kids


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Goodmorning, I'm at work so, enough said.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
get yours running spinney and you can be one of the cool kids

Im a cool kid regardless


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
get yours running spinney and you can be one of the cool kids


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I do not know if you guys know about my brake problem saga


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Brakes are overrated


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

sure....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Sorry Tony
I don't know anything about your brake problems


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_And TDN is August 9th weekend. Racing/show on the 9th, show up and hang around for the rest of the weekend, and we have that nice new shed for anyone wanting "privacy"









See what happens when you go away for a weekend? You have to catch up on several pages...
I'd like to go ahead and reserve my room at Hotel Boyko. Cathy, you realize we will have been "divorced" for only about a week?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_I do not know if you guys know about my brake problem saga









what wrong with your brakes.....i think im gonna try and do mine before cincy
im thinking ebc greens and ebc rotors


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

I'm repainting my calipers... still attached to the car. 
and after everything is all said and done, I will have accomplished one of my main goals. *"do not drain any fluids"* Don't ask why that was a goal... I just simply didn't want to deal with it.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I'm repainting my calipers... still attached to the car. 
and after everything is all said and done, I will have accomplished one of my main goals. *"do not drain any fluids"* Don't ask why that was a goal... I just simply didn't want to deal with it. 















Your a weirdo


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
hotel info
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...35895
or send daun a message http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

My understanding is that the hotel is full and they're referring to the Holiday Inn Express in town.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_














Your a weirdo









hey man, haven't spilled a drop! and I accomplished painting my entire engine bay, my block, transmission, wp, oil cooler, brake booster, etc...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
My understanding is that the hotel is full and they're referring to the Holiday Inn Express in town.

Umm I still haven't booked a place to stay


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Umm I still haven't booked a place to stay









Get on it Brian. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Get on it Brian. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I know I am super slacking


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

i booked my room so long ago, I forgot I booked it.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i booked my room so long ago, I forgot I booked it.









Yeah I don't even remember seeing the link. . . I believe I was still in silence mode


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i booked my room so long ago, I forgot I booked it.









Yeah, where is my confirmation number?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Off to work now


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I know I am super slacking









There is also the General Denver, where I'm staying. Plus there is a Pub in it too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://www.generaldenver.com/
Brendan


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Yeah, where is my confirmation number?









If its anything like mine, on a scrap piece of paper that got recycled months ago








I have not posted here much lately. I've been involved in the following activities instead:
1. reassembling a 914 motor
2. making small improvements on a Scirocco, mostly involving wiring things
3. driving said Scirocco, and actually being satisfied with its general running order
4. drinking copious amounts of alcohol (this is a given







)


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
If its anything like mine, on a scrap piece of paper that got recycled months ago








I have not posted here much lately. I've been involved in the following activities instead:
1. reassembling a 914 motor
2. making small improvements on a Scirocco, mostly involving wiring things
3. driving said Scirocco, and actually being satisfied with its general running order
4. drinking copious amounts of alcohol (this is a given







)

good for you man...
as for my confirmation number. I was smart and wrote it down in my scirocco calender on May 30th.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
There is also the General Denver, where I'm staying. Plus there is a Pub in it too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://www.generaldenver.com/
Brendan

how in the world are you gonna fit in that bed????


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
My understanding is that the hotel is full and they're referring to the Holiday Inn Express in town.

The Holiday Inn isn't full yet. I just called and booked my room http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i booked my room so long ago, I forgot I booked it.









x2....until it was brought up, i forgot that id done it








but then it reminded me i need places to stay for other shows


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I'm repainting my calipers... still attached to the car. 
and after everything is all said and done, I will have accomplished one of my main goals. *"do not drain any fluids"* Don't ask why that was a goal... I just simply didn't want to deal with it. 

noble goal....mine too [except oil], mainly because i dont want to deal with it, partially because i dont know what im doing.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
If its anything like mine, on a scrap piece of paper that got recycled months ago








I have not posted here much lately. I've been involved in the following activities instead:
1. reassembling a 914 motor
2. making small improvements on a Scirocco, mostly involving wiring things
3. driving said Scirocco, and actually being satisfied with its general running order
4. drinking copious amounts of alcohol (this is a given







)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif well played....any job updates [hoping i didint hit a sore nerve]


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
My understanding is that the hotel is full and they're referring to the Holiday Inn Express in town.

If you mention that you're with scirocco.org to the reservation clerk, they still have rooms set aside. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Daun's organizational skills FTW!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
noble goal....mine too [except oil], mainly because i dont want to deal with it, partially because i dont know what im doing.

I'm just lazy..








as soon as it's up and running i'll probably change the oil tho.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif well played....any job updates [hoping i didint hit a sore nerve]









Two more weeks at this one... no new one.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_








Two more weeks at this one... no new one.







*so im free for cincy!!!!*
 
fixed







and owned


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Slacker.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_ 
... and owned



Again...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
how in the world are you gonna fit in that bed???? 









How big of a bed do you think I need???







Laura and I fit in one last year just fine.







Anyhow, the free food alone is worth it. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Brendan


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Again...









your one to talk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
your one to talk









Every one you own, is one I don't own.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Every one you own, is one I don't own.









way too much posting and not enough garage work being performed


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Every one you own, is one I don't own.









thank you for the profound statements.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
How big of a bed do you think I need???







Laura and I fit in one last year just fine.







Anyhow, the free food alone is worth it. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Brendan

I don't care how much I love someone, I need my space when I sleep!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
How big of a bed do you think I need???







Laura and I fit in one last year just fine.







Anyhow, the free food alone is worth it. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Brendan

well... I'm not saying your fat or anything, but that bed is TINY! I couldn't fit in one by my self, let alone w/ my wife


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Every one you own, is one I don't own.









I think we all have that same mentality when it comes to Sciroccos.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
way too much posting and not enough garage work being performed

Lunch time posting my friend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
oh, and shopping for wheel dollies. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 3:15 PM 4-28-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Whoo-hoo! I have a job interview next week!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Whoo-hoo! I have a job interview next week!
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good luck...make sure they know you have obligations for a certain weekend ending may and beginning june


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Whoo-hoo! I have a job interview next week!

wooters


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good luck...make sure they know you have obligations for a certain weekend ending may and beginning june

Naturally


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Whoo-hoo! I have a job interview next week!

woot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

G-rocco - have a job is good


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Let's not jinx it yet








but it would be nice to have some $$!
I *did* manage to get two Scirocco things done this weekend; red-striped (hooray beer!) my front bumper, and washed the car, got all the gross pollen off it. then I drove it through the rain http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Roger, did you manage to get the wheels dropped off?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I'm repainting my calipers... still attached to the car. 
and after everything is all said and done, I will have accomplished one of my main goals. *"do not drain any fluids"* Don't ask why that was a goal... I just simply didn't want to deal with it. 

You can still get rid of a lot of your old fluid with a turkey baster and then put in some fresh fluid.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
You can still get rid of a lot of your old fluid with a turkey baster and then put in some fresh fluid.

thats the thing, the fluids aren't "old"... all replaced last summer, and I haven't driven the car since October. LOL...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
well... I'm not saying your fat or anything, but that bed is TINY! I couldn't fit in one by my self, let alone w/ my wife









lol. Nothing beats a king sized bed! So much room.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Anyone want to buy red stripes for their euro bumpers??? 
They were cut to fit from a set of Euro Mk2 GTI small bumpers... so technically they are OEM+








best pics I have.








I will NOT ship these... way too fragile. however, I will bring them with me to Cincy if someone is truly interested. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by mr lee at 3:07 PM 4-28-2008_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Again...









Marc, what is wrong with you? You are slacking.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
lol. Nothing beats a king sized bed! So much room.

xactly... thats what I rock @ home.. California King FTW


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*








beds?
you people are talking about beds?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_







beds?
you people are talking about beds?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
best pics I have.








I will NOT ship these... way too fragile. however, I will bring them with me to Cincy if someone is truly interested. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


How about the chair in the background, would you ship it to Canada?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
best pics I have.










Mars? I would love some red stripes for future euro bumps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Are the bumpers for sale too?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
How about the chair in the background, would you ship it to Canada?

OMG, it's the "slot car Jimmy" ebay listing all over again.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
lol. Nothing beats a king sized bed! So much room.

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







rolling around is fun


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

...and speaking of weirdness...As soon as I get to Cincy I will go into town and buy my ice at that little liquor store, because his ice is colder and last longer than everyone else's in town. lol. Just ask him.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Whoo-hoo! I have a job interview next week!

Way to go!! I wish you the best of luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







rolling around is fun

until you fall off the bed


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Get yr cars ready, folks. It is T-minus 32 days till Cincy!
You best be ready!
































Enough yapping, get WORKIN!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Get yr cars ready, folks. It is T-minus 32 days till Cincy!
You best be ready!


If only I could get better than 13mpg.
end of Fraser's own streak








Disregard tinting

















_Modified by wheeltowheel at 9:02 PM 4-28-2008_


_Modified by wheeltowheel at 9:58 PM 4-28-2008_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
until you fall off the bed

















Now *that's* havin' a good time.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
end of Frasier's own streak


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_








Now *that's* havin' a good time.









 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

and for the record, my paint doesn't look that faded and terrible ^^^


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_If only I could get better than 13mpg.

13 MPG? You need to get rid of CIS-E, buddy!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Except that he has straight CIS.
We're gonna try to do some more testing on it tomorrow. Right Rob?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
13 MPG? You need to get rid of CIS-E, buddy!
















ya, Daun might be coming over tomorrow to take a peek at my cold start system. Just filled up again today. 140mi/tank 
Seems like I have to fill up every week







I might as well be driving something that is actually fast if I continue to spend this much on gas.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*








^^^


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
wtf?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

why not.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_why not. 

touche http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

there is no 'i' in yer name.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_there is no 'i' in yer name. 

this is true....but i wasnt gonna be the one to correct


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_why not. 

Totally


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

there is no 'i' in team either.
my cat's breath smells like cat food. 
see you in June.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_there is no 'i' in team either.


but ironically there is an 'i' in blind


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
end of *Fraser*'s own streak












fixed.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
fixed.

danke







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
danke







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

denada


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Damn, 13mpg? Almost makes me think you've got a fuel leak or somefing.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Damn, 13mpg? Almost makes me think you've got a fuel leak or somefing.

nope. I just put in a new tank, hose, pump and filter to add to the mystery.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_nope. I just put in a new tank, hose, pump and filter to add to the mystery. 

And a new O2 sensor and......
Tomorrow we will run through the cold start valve tests. If that's not the problem then I really think we need to revist your timing. I know you replaced the belt and the covers are back on but from what little I've actually seen of your car so far, that's where my money is riding.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

On the topic of motor mounts:

Yeah, she kills them pretty effectively. Loving the rattle in the gearbox more though. There WILL be pictures of "what's inside" that soon enough.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Just filled up again today. 140mi/tank 


damm my 16v running like crap gets better mileage than that


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_I do not know if you guys know about my brake problem saga









Brakes are for *******. Or that's what the boy says.







So if I read on, will I find out the rest of the saga?
EDIT: It ****'d puss ies. Holy prudishness there Batman!










_Modified by punchbug at 8:02 PM 4-28-2008_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
And a new O2 sensor and......
Tomorrow we will run through the cold start valve tests. If that's not the problem then I really think we need to revist your timing. I know you replaced the belt and the covers are back on but from what little I've actually seen of your car so far, that's where my money is riding.

Ugh. I guess I will have to face the music then. I can't think of what else it could be. My distributor sounds all happy and err... clicky. The #1 injector looked decent. Doesn't appear to be any vacuum leaks. No gas leaks. hmmmm... to be continued


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Doesn't appear to be any vacuum leaks. No gas leaks. hmmmm... to be continued

Did ya measure it?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
noble goal....mine too [except oil], mainly because i dont want to deal with it, partially because i dont know what im doing.

Klaus still has his brake fluid...and maybe the windshield washer fluid for the time being.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Klaus still has his brake fluid...and maybe the windshield washer fluid for the time being.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








better flush that washerfluid....that stuff turns south and you are effed


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
ya, Daun might be coming over tomorrow to take a peek at my cold start system. Just filled up again today. 140mi/tank 
Seems like I have to fill up every week







I might as well be driving something that is actually fast if I continue to spend this much on gas.









That is just wrong, I got great mileage on both CIS systems. Well, the one I'm driving presently isn't so great, but I can't actually measure it until I get the odo working. But both Klaus and the headache get great mileage, and Klaus was good on CIS too. Will either be mobile for Cincy? Neither one's very close at the moment. I may be ragtopping it, with the emphasis on the raggy part.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Mars? I would love some red stripes for future euro bumps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Are the bumpers for sale too? 

I don't know if they are an exact color match to Mars or not. How about this... I'll bring them, and if someone wants them, great. I don't even know what they are worth... 
As for the bumpers, they are on my car







Painted black w/ chrome stripes...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Hey rob......who's duck is that??


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Firevortex makes owning easy.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_







better flush that washerfluid....that stuff turns south and you are effed









You're not supposed to drink it, you know!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Hey rob......who's duck is that??









Better yet, Who's foot is that


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Hey rob......who's duck is that??









shhhhhhhhit thats MY duck! But it should probably be yours. Maybe we swap this year?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
shhhhhhhhit thats MY duck! But it should probably be yours. Maybe we swap this year?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hey Rob, _duck you!_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Hey Rob, _duck you!_























duck you too buddy


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Firevortex makes owning easy.

how do you think ive been doing it recently


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
You're not supposed to drink it, you know!









sh!t....next your gonna tell me beer is bad for the car


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
how do you think ive been doing it recently









There's a program for ownage???


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
There's a program for ownage???

***** CHEATERS!!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*

Who's gonna start the "Things To Bring" list?????
We need more glow-in-the-dark toys to throw around!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
There's a program for ownage???

http://firevortex.net/download/ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
sh!t....next your gonna tell me beer is bad for the car










Pffft, what do YOU think?







They're German cars, they were likely drinking







before they left the assembly line. But giving the car beer is a waste, when WE need it to cope with the cars. It's not easy being a parent, you know?







Hope my guy is doing well up north in boarding school


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Who's gonna start the "Things To Bring" list?????
We need more glow-in-the-dark toys to throw around!! 

idk....but mike bee started a stuff to seel thread....any interest in a 'anyone got this lying around and want to drag it to cincy for me' thread....i got some stuff that id let go if i know people want it, but dont know if i can get it there and back


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Who's gonna start the "Things To Bring" list?????
We need more glow-in-the-dark toys to throw around!! 








you


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

Pffft, what do YOU think?







They're German cars, they were likely drinking







before they left the assembly line. But giving the car beer is a waste, when WE need it to cope with the cars. It's not easy being a parent, you know?







Hope my guy is doing well up north in boarding school









so, does that make your an alcoholic abusive parent? plus the cars are old enough to drink, i dont see the harm


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
so, does that make your an alcoholic abusive parent? plus the cars are old enough to drink, i dont see the harm









Why yes, yes it does.





















NOW I have to report myself to the Children's Aid Society....







Life is so confusing....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*








you guys talk about the







weirdest things at night


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







you guys talk about the







weirdest things at night

only at night?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Good Point! 
But Im usually not online at this time of night


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
shhhhhhhhit thats MY duck! But it should probably be yours. Maybe we swap this year?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I would be glad to If you dont mind my Iron Cross Duck


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







you guys talk about the







weirdest things at night

They do....glow in the dark toys...














http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Good Point! 
But Im usually not online at this time of night

aw, spinney came out to play with the big boys tonight


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







you *guys* talk about the







weirdest things at night








how







many







times







do







I







have







to







remind







you







We are not guys, we are hot chicks...well, some of us anyway! (just give me the continuum transfunctioner already)








Okay, bedtime. No wrenching for me, just a minor Cabby "roof adjustment procedure" on the way to a mid term. Got 90 on the test, and got the roof to not come unlatched at 60 mph. Both are a bonus







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Good Point! 
But Im usually not online at this time of night

I wanted to make a comment in reply to this, but it was just too mean.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_







how







many







times







do







I







have







to







remind







you







We are not guys, we are hot chicks...well, some of us anyway! (just give me the continuum transfunctioner already)

















sorry Cathy, I seem to always forget that . . . kind of like how you forgot my scirocco.org sticker


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I wanted to make a comment in reply to this, but it was just too mean.

DO IT. Don't be


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
I would be glad to If you dont mind my Iron Cross Duck

fo-sho! done deal...
unless greg has any cooler ducks floating around. hrmmm...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_







how







many







times







do







I







have







to







remind







you







We are not guys, we are hot chicks...well, some of us anyway! (just give me the continuum transfunctioner already)








Okay, bedtime. No wrenching for me, just a minor Cabby "roof adjustment procedure" on the way to a mid term. Got 90 on the test, and got the roof to not come unlatched at 60 mph. Both are a bonus







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


sorry cathy....ill try to be more gender inclusive next time

ill prob fail though


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
fo-sho! done deal...
unless greg has any cooler ducks floating around. hrmmm... 

i hope i get a pink duck


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
DO IT. Don't be









You're never here at this time of night because you're looking at your Scirocco crying "It's not done yet, it'll never be done" instead of actually doing something to make it driveable.
In other words, quit bitchin and get the damn car running.


_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 11:48 PM 4-28-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
In other words, quit bitchin and get the damn car running.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
In other words, quit bitchin and get the damn car running.


Its funny that doesn't bother me, I don't need to have my scirocco done, I watch my car show up in everyone else car


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Its funny that doesn't bother me, I don't need to have my scirocco done, I watch my car show up in everyone else car
















spinney you make no sense
own
timob image that i love:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*









*punchbug 666 *


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I think I am going to start a tread on building me a 2.0 for rodolfo.....Like a charity program http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_








*punchbug 666 *


THE MARK OF THE BEAST


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_







spinney you make no sense


I wouldn't be to sure about that!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

people could donate money for the project and parts







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_people could donate money for the project and parts







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

might be barking up the wrong tree here


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Its funny that doesn't bother me, I don't need to have my scirocco done, I watch my car show up in everyone else car









But they all have your car beat. They're running.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
might be barking up the wrong tree here









lets see 9a or ABA?
uh....oh......forged OBD1 crank








Or 9a pistons with the oil squirters........hmmmm choices


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_







spinney you make no sense












_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:34 AM 4-29-2008_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
lets see 9a or ABA?
uh....oh......forged OBD1 crank








Or 9a pistons with the oil squirters........hmmmm choices









9A with oil squirters and a 1.9TDI Crank


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
But they all have your car beat. They're running.









That might be true and it might upset me if my car wasn't a project car! For the amount of time I've own it, its come alone way! And yeah I might not be happy about it being on jackstand and upset that I can't drive it yet, but I'm not about to half ass it. 
Plus when the funds aren't there they aren't there. And that's what I've been dealing with. 
Anyway enough from me! Good morning everyone!


_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 8:24 AM 4-29-2008_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Good morning everyone!

mornin'


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
THE MARK OF THE BEAST









I KNEW it was the evil one making those sounds up in the gearbox. I KNEW it!!!!! Okay, it could be the shattered first gear/synchro/ssome normal geabox component. But now I know it needs an exorcism for sure! Wonder if my tranny guy is trained for that? (He looks more like one of Hell's Angels, to be honest)
*667*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

mornin' peeps


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
9A with oil squirters and a 1.9TDI Crank 

Ok I got some sleep, kinda....and I think I should start the Rodolfo fund......But what to call it?
"make rodolfo hotter"
"Already Rico lets make him Suave"
"Hot Rod The Roc"


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
lets see 9a or ABA?
uh....oh......forged OBD1 crank








Or 9a pistons with the oil squirters........hmmmm choices









3A with JH head FTW.








Brendan


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
THE MARK OF THE BEAST









I've given up trying to follow this thread so.....
My car is permanently marked with the mark of the beast. License plate is BWV 1666. Thankfully car's personality does not match said mark of the beast.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Morning! Got more wiring done. I think I have everything fixed on the fuse panel that needed to be fixed. I managed to cram all of the wires back up in that little space and got the fuse panel mounted back up. Holy CARP there is hardly any room back there. I'm afraid some of the wires are going to get mangled up! Oh well, only thing I can do is hook up the battery and hope nothing catches on fire, right? Still gotta completely re-do the wiring for the gauges, they are totally effed'.








Brendan


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
"Already Rico lets make him Suave"









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Morning! Got more wiring done. I think I have everything fixed on the fuse panel that needed to be fixed. I managed to cram all of the wires back up in that little space and got the fuse panel mounted back up. Holy CARP there is hardly any room back there. I'm afraid some of the wires are going to get mangled up! Oh well, only thing I can do is hook up the battery and hope nothing catches on fire, right? Still gotta completely re-do the wiring for the gauges, they are totally effed'.








Brendan

just get a fire extinguisher ready


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
I've given up trying to follow this thread so.....
My car is permanently marked with the mark of the beast. License plate is BWV 1666. Thankfully car's personality does not match said mark of the beast.

That's cool - BWV is the code for the classical musician Bach - 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BWv
To refer to a specific composition of his, one says it's BWV 1234 or whatever... except the number system only goes up through 1127. So you could pick some combination of your 1666 to be the theme music for your car








#166 is 'Wo gehest du hin? ' 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L..._Bach


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
just get a fire extinguisher ready









I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
That's cool - BWV is the code for the classical musician Bach - 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BWv
To refer to a specific composition of his, one says it's BWV 1234 or whatever... except the number system only goes up through 1127. So you could pick some combination of your 1666 to be the theme music for your car








#166 is 'Wo gehest du hin? ' 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L..._Bach


BWV 1052 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
3A with JH head FTW.








Brendan


9A with 3A head FTW.









(For the uninitiated, it is the same thing.)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
I've given up trying to follow this thread so.....



So do I.


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Firevortex makes owning easy.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
#166 is 'Wo gehest du hin? ' 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L..._Bach

Which is translated "Where you Go" so that is good for a car.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

9A with 3A head FTW.









(For the uninitiated, it is the same thing.)









Marc,
did you have any clearence issues there?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

So do I.
















me too


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Posting from the middle of the Delaware Bay on the Cape May - Lewes, DE ferry.
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=...&z=11
The Timob is everywhere. Verizon FTW!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Yay just got a phone call from some production company that does some crappy Canadian TV shows about a new series they're working on... got a meeting on Friday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

the timob cannot be stopped
choilland_: when you put it like that, how could you not be excited


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Where ya headed Timbo?


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Does anyone know if there are any local mobile detailers that might pop out to the meet and do a few cars? Or any DYI detailers in the crowd that like a challenge








I need some help to bring back a shine to my 88 tornado red scirocco.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

At school own. 
Pics are blocked so whoever posts right after this can put one up instead.
_edit: I'm home now, so I guess I'll put this awesome video up_
http://youtube.com/watch?v=cqaepxQViCE


_Modified by wheeltowheel at 5:21 PM 4-29-2008_


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

hmm...










_Modified by atxse-R at 10:17 AM 4-29-2008_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (atxse-R)*

Does anyone remember that tread on this forum about the textured paints on the intakes and valve covers?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Does anyone remember that tread on this forum about the textured paints on the intakes and valve covers?

heres one: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3650957
and another [hopefully the one you wanted] http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3731135


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Where ya headed Timbo?


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132 on page 375 of the Cincy thread* »_I'm gonna be gone at the Jersey Shore for the next week. If anyone asks about relays, you all know where to send them! 

The answer was right under yr nose.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Goodafternoon, does anyone remeber what thread had the writeup on how to hook up a oil pressure gauge and install the new pressure sender?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodafternoon, does anyone remeber what thread had the writeup on how to hook up a oil pressure gauge and install the new pressure sender?

Search got me squat. Perhaps in the engine forum?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Got me squat too, that's why I asked.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
heres one: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3650957
and another [hopefully the one you wanted] http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3731135

Ah......yes


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Got me squat too, that's why I asked.

was this not on the list too?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3520307
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2562314
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2277733


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

its all about the Archived materials.......and el OSO


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

The second one is the thread I was looking for.
Thanks.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Roger > Joe
when it comes to search, at least...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
The answer was right under yr nose.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Good afternoon everyone. I'm going to go out and have another go at the eraser wheel (I've been too tired after work to do anything with it). Tomorrow, I'm going to fix the Jeep. Friday morning my friend is going to come over and detail the Jeep (he owes me, so I'm making him detail all of my vehicles), then take some pictures and post it up for sale. Only a month left until I go to Europe, I'm gonna need the money. Then, of course, as soon as I return from Europe, it's Cincy time! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

all these archived threads make me want to paint stuff and put in gauges








good thing the paint was already in the plans







guages, kinda a long term project that will get done whenever they fall into my lap


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
good thing the paint was already in the plans







guages, kinda a long term project that will get done whenever they fall into my lap









What color? Pink?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

The crappy Infinity sticker that was on my car is no longer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
What color? Pink?

Orange.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

^^^ awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Orange.










A guards red 944 just like that was the very first manual car I drove without stalling http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Of course, the only other experience I had before then was in a mk4 Jetta


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Orange.










THAT is TOAD_ALLY the HOTNESS







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Okay, off to work I go...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
What color? Pink?

maybe







how hot do oil pans, valve covers, and intake manifolds get? what temp is wrinkle paint rated to?
i dont want to have the paint get baked off or chip


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

that orange mk1 is sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
maybe







how hot do oil pans, valve covers, and intake manifolds get? what temp is wrinkle paint rated to?
i dont want to have the paint get baked off or chip

I'd offer to powdercoat that stuff for ya but I don't know if I can find wrinkle pink. Wrinkle? Yes. Pink? Maybe. Wrinkle pink.....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I'd offer to powdercoat that stuff for ya but I don't know if I can find wrinkle pink. Wrinkle? Yes. Pink? Maybe. Wrinkle pink.....









im not gonna do wrinkle pink, but i might do wrinkle black.
i appreciate the offer for powder, but i change my mind too often to do powder







plus, i want to done ASAP
maybe i can bring some parts out to cincy for coating though....these parts are getting rattled.....do i need high temp paint, or will out the can regular stuff hold up?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

The oil pan definitely needs high heat. I'm not sure what temp the wrinkle stuff is good to.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

lol @ wrinkle pink


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
maybe i can bring some parts out to cincy for coating though....these parts are getting rattled.....do i need high temp paint, or will out the can regular stuff hold up?

Well lemme know, I'm well set up for it but will *not* be coating anything during Cincy. Send 'em out a week or two early (hmmmm, trying to get to Mk1 Madness....) and I'll do 'em beforehand. Or leave 'em here and I'll send 'em a few days after Cincy.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well lemme know, I'm well set up for it but will *not* be coating anything during Cincy. Send 'em out a week or two early (hmmmm, trying to get to Mk1 Madness....) and I'll do 'em beforehand. Or leave 'em here and I'll send 'em a few days after Cincy.
'
prob go for the leave them option....cincy will probably inspire me to do other things







ill let you know for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and if you can find wrinkle pink, let me know


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_and if you can find wrinkle pink, let me know









I looked. Nope.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I looked. Nope.

shucks....might have settle for gloss pink then


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I got my Bentley in the mail today! YAY! Now roadside repairs will be much simpler


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
shucks....might have settle for gloss pink then









The horror.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

own 
sorry for the lame pics. I guess I should stop owning 








_Modified by wheeltowheel at 5:55 PM 4-29-2008_

_Modified by wheeltowheel at 6:06 PM 4-29-2008_


_Modified by wheeltowheel at 6:06 PM 4-29-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_I got my Bentley in the mail today! YAY! Now roadside repairs will be much simpler









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif awesome


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_own again

Thought you were going to take a look at your fuel system, try and diagnose the 13mpg?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
The horror.









its not been done yet...no horror until the deeds been done


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Thought you were going to take a look at your fuel system, try and diagnose the 13mpg?

lol. As soon as daun gets here. 
I don't have any parts to diagnose it with.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_I got my Bentley in the mail today! YAY! Now roadside repairs will be much simpler









as long as it's for the scirocco, unlike the caddy/rabbit one that came with my car


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
shucks....might have settle for gloss pink then









I can't even find pink powder.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
lol. As soon as daun gets here. 
I don't have any parts to diagnose it with.

Don't worry Greg, we'll get to it. But I don't get to leave work 'til 8-ish.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_own 
sorry for the lame pics. I guess I should stop owning 


Nothing lame about posting pics of your Scirocco.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Nothing lame about posting pics of your Scirocco.

++


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I can't even find pink powder.

candy rasberry is close to pink


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I can't even find pink powder.

booooo. looks like it might be vht high heat pink then









that candy raspberry does look kinda sick though


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
candy rasberry is close to pink









v.








You decide.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Came home to a package sitting on the deck from GAP. So now I have a new lower timing belt cover and water pump idler pulley. With any luck at all I will have it all back together by the weekend so I can rewire and reinstall the headlights. That will cross the important things off my list.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

the raspberry over a white might work
im gonna see how rattle cans work out....who knows, by cincy, the pink phase might be done with


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Wow, halfway down the page!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Well... bad news. The cold start system is fine. Next to test: timing. Not looking forward to it








On the brighter side, I get to powder-coat my cam cover and timing cover.








Thanks for the help Daun! Your electrical tester and screwdriver are still sitting in the garage, so I will be testing all of the outlets in our house with it and later shoving the screwdriver in the outlets to electrocute myself until I pass out. 
Ugh, timing covers









_Modified by wheeltowheel at 9:47 PM 4-29-2008_


_Modified by wheeltowheel at 9:53 PM 4-29-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Well... bad news. The cold start system is fine. Next to test: timing. Not looking forward to it








Thanks for the help Daun! Your electrical tester and screwdriver are still sitting in the garage, so I will be testing all of the outlets in our house with it and later shoving the screwdriver in the outlets to electrocute myself until I pass out. 

sounds like a plan!







but isnt testing them then screwdrivering them doing the same thing twice?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Don't worry about the timing. It's pretty straightforward once someone shows you and explains it.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
sounds like a plan!







but isnt testing them then screwdrivering them doing the same thing twice?

No, I have to make sure I am getting the best current before I knock myself out


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
No, I have to make sure I am getting the best current before I knock myself out

good call http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif do it once, do it right


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Don't worry about the timing. It's pretty straightforward once someone shows you and explains it.

I did it once when I did the whole motor mount spiel. Tensioner and belt replaced. Daun suspects that it is off a tooth or 2 since changing.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Ahh, well then that sucks since it's like having to do it again. I'm doing it on my 16V right now and it is a bit of a pita.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

ya, It should be barrels of fun. This time, I think I might leave the covers off until I decide to sell it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

A Scirocco is forever. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The biggest problem I had when I changed my timing belt was getting the crank pulley off.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I had trouble with that one last time as well. The worst part is keeping everything lined up while you put the belt on.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

My pulleys came off fairly easy this time, though that whole ps pump is a major pain. My idler water pump pulley was shot though-there goes $76-that sucks. The side motor mount actually gave me the hardest time. Even unbolted it did not want to drop out of there. Never had one be such a pain.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

My boltheads were all stripped out.







So I tried to use an easy-out, which snapped off. Those are hardened, so you can't drill into them.







So I had to drill holes in the bolthead all around it, until the head of the bolt was pretty much gone and I could get the pulley over it.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Thanks for the help Daun! Your electrical tester and screwdriver are still sitting in the garage, so I will be testing all of the outlets in our house with it and later shoving the screwdriver in the outlets to electrocute myself until I pass out. 


Whoops! And I have a confession on the voltmeter... when I left for work today I realized I forgot mine so I borrowed one from my dad. Sooo, hopefully I can pick that up from you real soon.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I just had an epic flashback. About this time last year, I had just found out about a Scirocco for sale in St.Lous (my current). I had never seen one before, and for the first time ever, I saw a grey one pass by. I am pretty sure it had snowflakes on. I wonder if that was you Daun... wow would that would be freaky. It was on 48 in kettering.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

" the other night we went to the Olive Garden for dinner.....
.....which was lovely"


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_









i have to make a flash movie for class using an animated gif.....i opted against this one


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i have to make a flash movie for class using an animated gif.....i opted against this one









you would have gotten an A for sure


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
you would have gotten an A for sure

totally, esp since its an old feminist who teaches the class
and i mean old in the aged sense, not like she changed her ideologies


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_own


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_










AAAAckkkk!!! I must be getting REALLY old, my vision







is failing....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund*

Delivery?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (Neptuno)*

I need to start drinking less on Tuesday nights


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_I need to start drinking less on Tuesday nights









Dude.....come on...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

AAAAckkkk!!! I must be getting REALLY old, my vision







is failing....

no, my old camera just SUCKED shooting through glass
esp at 60 mph on PA roads


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_I need to start drinking less on Tuesday nights









i need to get back to my cars so its acceptable to drink on tuesday nights


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_I need to start drinking less on Tuesday nights
























pic for ya. 








Got myself four wheel dollies for the Mars Red wonder. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i need to get back to my cars so its acceptable to drink on tuesday nights









You need to spend enough time with your cars so that you won't feel any guilt about drinking any damn time you want to


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
You need to spend enough time with your cars so that you won't feel any guilt about drinking any damn time you want to









the cars dont call me a drunk


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
the cars dont call me a drunk









When the cars start talking, my friend, THAT is when it's time to stop drinking and call it a night


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (G-rocco)*

If cars could talk, what would yours say?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_If cars could talk, what would yours say?

Mid 80s Chrysler used to say:
"Door ajar"


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
When the cars start talking, my friend, THAT is when it's time to stop drinking and call it a night









this is true....or its time to remember to turn off the radio in the car so the battery dosnt die


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_If cars could talk, what would yours say?

ja, even though my car is cherman, he speaks with a cockney acent. Shouts Oi! at me a lot. Oi, whats all this then, you're about to run out of gas, you wanker.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
ja, even though my car is cherman, he speaks with a cockney acent. Shouts Oi! at me a lot. Oi, whats all this then, you're about to run out of gas, you wanker.

Flashback


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (Mtl-Marc)*

I guess if Marc's cars could talk, they'd speak French.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (Mtl-Marc)*

Argh...wheels so awesome. Must, resist, licking, screen


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_















pic for ya. 








Got myself four wheel dollies for the Mars Red wonder. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

So how IS Crazy Mary? I love this naming thing, makes it SO easy to tell which car we're talking about. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
So how IS Crazy Mary? I love this naming thing, makes it SO easy to tell which car we're talking about. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Still sleeping underground. Gotta get them both out of storage early next week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (Mtl-Marc)*

Good morning folks!
The rain has finally stopped and there are big plans for me when work is over. 
Its only a month away...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (85roccoZ400)*

How many days? Yeah. Right. Sure. Might be a Kia for me this year, but that's okay. I think. Maybe. Maybe I'll borrow the kid's POS just so you can all gaze upon it with wonderment...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (punchbug)*

I didn't drive the 16V yesterday, so it'll be fun getting back in the saddle.
I know the 16V is a she, but I've never named her. It's been almost 10 years; how long does it take to come up with a name?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Its only a month away...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (scirocco*joe)*

Till some guy says "SIDEBURNS!" 
Then you are like, um, ok. SIDEBURNS!! MAUAHHAHAAHHAAH!!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (timbo2132)*

Goodmorning.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_I know the 16V is a she, but I've never named her. It's been almost 10 years; how long does it take to come up with a name? 









I'm in the same boat Joe - my 16v is nameless despite having it 10 years this upcoming November. The ones with names were already named by the previous owner (Dieter) or during the acquisition process (Gino). I'm just terribly uncreative.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Argh...wheels so awesome. Must, resist, licking, screen 

Muhahaha. C'mon Robert - you *know* you _need_ them.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I'm in the same boat Joe - my 16v is nameless despite having it 10 years this upcoming November. The ones with names were already named by the previous owner (Dieter) or during the acquisition process (Gino). I'm just terribly uncreative.


I am no better. I didn't name my own. Mike named her long before I even purchased her. When I get my next one though, I have claimed his name. Just not sure what. Another reason to have no children. They'd go around nameless for years.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_How many days? Yeah. Right. Sure. Might be a Kia for me this year, but that's okay. I think. Maybe. Maybe I'll borrow the kid's POS just so you can all gaze upon it with wonderment...









That would suck, but I guess you have to do what you can...... Here is rooting for you.....
I had a dream last night about doing a 2ltr swap into Rodolfo. It went well, but then I wondered if there was any advantage on using the crank from the 1.7ltr EN engine.....It seems that there was something to that.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (jedilynne)*

I've had mine for a few years now and there is no name that can justify.
but then again I've only name one of the cars I've owned!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (85roccoZ400)*

Evil red cars don't deserve names.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (85roccoZ400)*

back to work =/


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_back to work =/

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif get it done


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (frd206)*

matching plane?











_Modified by mr lee at 7:02 AM 4-30-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (mr lee)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (mr lee)*

all i want to know is... if he's qualified, why does he have to be employed?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_all i want to know is... if he's qualified, why does he have to be employed?

I believe the intended usage of the word is for you to use a qualified installer


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
I believe the intended usage of the word is for you to use a qualified installer

why do you have to ruin my fun time??


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

Seriously...take it at face value and have a giggle!!!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
why do you have to ruin my fun time?? 

sorry still in sleep mode, no caffeine intake this morning


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_Seriously...take it at face value and have a giggle!!!

see above


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_Seriously...take it at face value and have a giggle!!!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_




























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































my one post brought Ms Lee out of lurk mode


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
my one post brought Ms Lee out of lurk mode


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
my one post brought Ms Lee out of lurk mode

Sheesh, you have ruin Mr and Mrs Lees fun this morning...
No posting before having coffee is bad.

















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 11:30 AM 4-30-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

is Mrs. Lee ok with the duck swap?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

God afternoon everyone. I just got up.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_is Mrs. Lee ok with the duck swap?

it's not her duck, or her car















she has her own duck... it's pink.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_God afternoon everyone. I just got up.

God afternoon?? is that like some special afternoon only for God?


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I was not aware that duck swappage would be taking place.
But I got my own duck that's pink with glitter, so unless you got something better to swap...but what's better than glitter?
LOTS OF GLITTER, hehehehehehehe http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
God afternoon?? is that like some special afternoon only for God?

i think chris is making a statement on his worth to the world


----------



## MiLeenaLee (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (mrs lee)*

OMG Mrs. Lee! How have you been.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_

But I got my own duck that's pink with glitter, so unless you got something better to swap...but what's better than glitter?
LOTS OF GLITTER, hehehehehehehe http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

pink http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
glitter








update on pink stuff for my car: no wrinkle pink was found....gloss pink it is


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_pink http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
....gloss pink it is









lunchbreak: What exactly is going to be painted?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
lunchbreak: What exactly is going to be painted?

His face.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
His face.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_His face.









I wonder if the powdercoating will be permanant


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
lunchbreak: What exactly is going to be painted?

some engine bits







....not my face....well, not intentionally atleast


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
I wonder if the powdercoating will be permanant









we can only hope....but alas, no pink powder, so its high temp engine enamel instead


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Till some guy says "SIDEBURNS!" 
Then you are like, um, ok. SIDEBURNS!! MAUAHHAHAAHHAAH!!









Best name EVAR!
So, Timbo, how is the Jersey Shore?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
I wonder if the powdercoating will be permanant









The brain damage is permanent, so I would guess "yes."


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

I need a Dominatrix duck.
Yes, I'm bored.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I need a Dominatrix duck.
Yes, I'm bored.

what about a bondage Smorkin Labbit


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
what about a bondage Smorkin Labbit









That could be fun, get rid of the cigarette and mount him on the antenna?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

they all come with cigs... thats the point. 








okay, except these 3 in series 3 that have the tounge, bubble gum & mustache. 


_Modified by mr lee at 10:23 AM 4-30-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_I was not aware that duck swappage would be taking place.
But I got my own duck that's pink with glitter, so unless you got something better to swap...but what's better than glitter?
LOTS OF GLITTER, hehehehehehehe http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

We can get you Pink wheels for cheap at Cincy.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I need a Dominatrix duck.
Yes, I'm bored.

Here bored-dude


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

A ball gag would've worked better for Bondage Bunny.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
So, Timbo, how is the Jersey Shore?

Yeah, how was it?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (Mtl-Marc)*

USB duck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
We can get you Pink wheels for cheap at Cincy.









hey, dont bite my style


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Yeah, how was it?

marcs back to owning again


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (frd206)*

i think i've owned 2 the whole damn time... maybe 3


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
So, Timbo, how is the Jersey Shore?

Meh. not the best week for shore-related things, but it was fun. The Ferry was fun too!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i think i've owned 2 the whole damn time... maybe 3









Don't worry, it's overated.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (Mtl-Marc)*

OK, I like both of them, the bondage duck is way too cool.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (tmechanic)*

WHAT THE DUCK!
SEE ALL YOU DUCKS IN A MONTH!
THIS DUCKING THREAD IS TOO DUCKING LONG!
I'M DUCKING FINISHED.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (Michael Bee)*

does whoosh have duck?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (Neptuno)*

damm 2 hours and no posts


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Don't worry, it's overated.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_WHAT THE DUCK!
SEE ALL YOU DUCKS IN A MONTH!
THIS DUCKING THREAD IS TOO DUCKING LONG!
I'M DUCKING FINISHED. 

















So, what's up with all the ducks? I am seriously lost. I have not a clue as to what the whole joke is.








Anyone care to explain?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (wheeltowheel)*

Come to Cincy in a Scirocco and all will be explained to you.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
It's been almost 10 years; how long does it take to come up with a name? 









In my case, about two and a half hours. My 16V decided to shear a crank keyway within that time frame and became ever after "the Silver Headache", since that was the start of an unbelievable series of messups and wrong parts. Beginning with the delivery of the Toyota engine.














Klaus came prenamed, not sure how long it took Berhle (the PO) to find that name for him. WARNING: Cracked open a bottle of 'Nobilis'.







750mL at 7.2% from the makers of Stella, now that it's open, I'll have to finish it. Expect interesting posts later on


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_WHAT THE DUCK!
SEE ALL YOU DUCKS IN A MONTH!
THIS DUCKING THREAD IS TOO DUCKING LONG!
I'M DUCKING FINISHED. 


















Fowl language is not allowed here.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Fowl language is not allowed here.









I'm calling fowl. WTF?? I think this place s discriminating against cats. I typed puss-ies and got *******. Fowl I tell you. Duck the censors, you can't stop me!!!!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I'm calling fowl. WTF?? I think this place s discriminating against cats. I typed puss-ies and got *******. Fowl I tell you. Duck the censors, you can't stop me!!!!!









that beer hitting you yet?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug 5:40 PM* »_
WARNING: Cracked open a bottle of 'Nobilis'.





















































_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug 6:03 PM* »_
I'm calling fowl. WTF?? I think this place s discriminating against cats. I typed puss-ies and got *******. Fowl I tell you. Duck the censors, you can't stop me!!!!!









Wow that must be strong...


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (wheeltowheel)*

Dang. I wanted to own, but I gotta go to work now.
Tomorrow's our anniversary.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (Mtl-Marc)*

Philly GTG folks will appreciate this one. 
Seen today driving his Lexus LS460 on Delaware Ave: MR PINK PANTS!








Can't even believe it. Right near where we had our IKEA photo shoot.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I'm calling fowl. WTF?? I think this place s discriminating against cats. I typed puss-ies and got *******. Fowl I tell you. Duck the censors, you can't stop me!!!!!

















she tried to type *****. 
I don't that it is type-able. (maybe tap-able)















what the DUCK.







_someone stop me right meow._


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Philly GTG folks will appreciate this one. 
Seen today driving his Lexus LS460 on Delaware Ave: MR PINK PANTS!








Can't even believe it. Right near where we had our IKEA photo shoot. 


HAHAH, YES!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_









Wow that must be strong...
















GOD BLESS BELGIUM!!!































































Yeah, it works REALLY well. My daughter left it for me....I still haven't finshed the bottle either!! Wheeeeee......(this tell you what my work week has been like, but on the PLUS side, no ambulances in my life today. Yet) Lord. It's only hump day. Downhill from here eh?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_








she tried to type *****. 
I don't that it is type-able. (maybe tap-able)















 what the DUCK.







_someone stop me right meow._ 

Meow you just stop that. I typed puss-ies as a quote a while back. My son says, "brakes are for *******". I couldn't believe it got nuked. I wonder what else gets zapped. 
EDIT: What about dogs? Are they exempt?
Okay, after some editing, I have discovered that female dogs are okay, really foul expressions are not, and cats are OUT. I stand by my original statement and have erased some of the attempts. And my Roccos are both still broken. 
Number of things broken? Four (vehicles, that I am aware of meow)
_Modified by punchbug at 4:06 PM 4-30-2008_


_Modified by punchbug at 4:17 PM 4-30-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
GOD BLESS BELGIUM!!!































































Yeah, it works REALLY well. My daughter left it for me....I still haven't finshed the bottle either!! Wheeeeee......(this tell you what my work week has been like, but on the PLUS side, no ambulances in my life today. Yet) Lord. It's only hump day. Downhill from here eh?










the posts are getting better


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (frd206)*

Hell yeah. Now if I could just get these two computers to combine into a single image...


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Number of things broken? Four (vehicles, that I am aware of meow)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Philly GTG folks will appreciate this one. 
Seen today driving his Lexus LS460 on Delaware Ave: MR PINK PANTS!








Can't even believe it. Right near where we had our IKEA photo shoot. 

Did ya flip him the ducking bird?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Okay, after some editing, I have discovered that female dogs are okay, really foul expressions are not, and cats are OUT. I stand by my original statement and have erased some of the attempts. And my Roccos are both still broken. 

At one point, "Bitches" was censored, which I noticed when I typed "Bitches Brew" in the "What are you listening to right now?" thread. I'm glad to see they removed that from the list, since it's annoying to defeat the censors.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Good morning folks!
The rain has finally stopped and there are big plans for me when work is over. 
Its only a month away...


You must've gotten that same rain we got up here. Damn, rained like an old whore up here. This morning, worms all over my driveway and, for a first, the garage door.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Hell yeah. Now if I could just get these two computers to combine into a single image...









OMG...cathy are you doing ok?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_I didn't drive the 16V yesterday, so it'll be fun getting back in the saddle.
I know the 16V is a she, but I've never named her. It's been almost 10 years; how long does it take to come up with a name? 









Don't feel bad, I've never named any mine. I was talking to Daun, and I think Cathy about that last Cincy and they incorporate the po's name into it somehow. Well, calling my car Kevin Rufino really doesn't do it for me.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_My boltheads were all stripped out.







So I tried to use an easy-out, which snapped off. Those are hardened, so you can't drill into them.







So I had to drill holes in the bolthead all around it, until the head of the bolt was pretty much gone and I could get the pulley over it.

Don't you love easy outs? I had to use them, Ridgid brand ones-really nice and really hardened, on my Dakota's exhaust manifold mounting bolts. Well, here it is 160k or so later on it and they are still in the block. We ended up drilling, very carefully, new holes in the block for the bolts and never had a problem again.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_they all come with cigs... thats the point. 








okay, except these 3 in series 3 that have the tounge, bubble gum & mustache. 

_Modified by mr lee at 10:23 AM 4-30-2008_

What the hell are they? I mean, besides Rabbits!
AND, don't you people work!!!!!!????? No wonder your post counts are so high. I have to work like hell after work to get mine, and it's still pretty sad. Damn....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
:







what the DUCK.







_someone stop me right meow._ 

lol.
Did you just say Meow?
I loved that part of the movie.
And since I have ownage....










_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 4:57 PM 4-30-2008_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (crazyaboutrocs)*

did someone ask for a front licence plate holder?








So someone deleted and now I own it?????










_Modified by Neptuno at 9:51 AM 5-1-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
lol.
Did you just say Meow?
I loved that part of the movie.
And since I have ownage....










Do I look like a cat to ya boy? Do ya see me jumpin around, all nimbly-bimbly from tree to tree? Am I drinking milk from a saucer? Do you see me eating mice?!! Now, stop laughing right meow!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (Neptuno)*

I'll take the chin spoiler.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I heartily approve all the duck usage on the previous pages


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I heartily approve all the duck usage on the previous pages









if you dont, you can duck yourself


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Does anybody read the subject line in a reply? Not really. *

I need that Duck USB drive for my stereo.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Does anybody read the subject line in a reply? Not really.  (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I need that Duck USB drive for my stereo.









Wouldn't that be cool?








Well, maybee if it had skeletons instead of the cutey hearts.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
OMG...cathy are you doing ok?









Sure I am, but don't ask me tomorrow morning.







I'm blaming my son, or Jord (blamng Jord is the default setting around here). If either one was here, they could help me with this beverage situation, not that I'd waste good beer on Jord. I needed a night off, tonight was it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Does anybody read the subject line in a reply? Not really.  (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Wouldn't that be cool?








Well, maybee if it had skeletons instead of the cutey hearts.









i have kisses on my ducks


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Does anybody read the subject line in a reply? Not really.  (frd206)*

why are you complaining? They're pink aren't they???


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Does anybody read the subject line in a reply? Not really.  (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i have kisses on my ducks










It has secret admirers?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Does anybody read the subject line in a reply? Not really.  (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_why are you complaining? They're pink aren't they???

yes they are and my pink duck has red kisses
marc: tons of admirers


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
if you dont, you can duck yourself


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Kar98)*

^^^^
that is awesome


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Im done


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Im done

with life? with a beer?
is the car on the ground?


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_this is true....or its time to remember to turn off the radio in the car so the battery dosnt die









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

mornin'


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Morning! And once again, God Bless Belgium. I'm in fine shape this morning!! On to oatmeal, coffee, and then several hundred Hostas and Lilies. My kind of day!


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I can't wait until I get a duck http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif like the cool kids.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Morning! 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif heading home later on today








gotta take an LSAT practice test this weekend, then com back up to NYC next week for a final and to turn in my 20 page research paper....then make it back home on the same day that happens to make it to an other LSAT class.
whats the end of the semester without stress?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Goodmorning.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

*yawn*
Was up too late last night to be up this early. Thankfully I don't work 'til 2:00.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

It's now May, which means it's time to turn the page on the calendar to see both of Cathy's beauties for the next 30 days.
Ooooh, that also means there's just under a month 'til Cincy too. Wooo hoooo!!!!!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
with life? with a beer?
is the car on the ground?

With my Scirocco, no the car refuses to get of the stands








and I refuse to bust my butt (or should that be nuts) on the car anymore. 
*Sorry guys but it isn't happening*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_It's now May, which means it's time to turn the page on the calendar to see both of Cathy's beauties for the next 30 days.
Ooooh, that also means there's just under a month 'til Cincy too. Wooo hoooo!!!!!!

today, i actually get to turn my calendar in my garage on the day the month changes







SCORE


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_*Sorry guys but it isn't happening* 

just dump that thing dude. 
Someone on V-tex will buy it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
*Sorry guys but it isn't happening* 

LOL!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Morning! I played hooky yesterday, Laura and I took a trip to a junkyard, hoping to score some much-needed parts. Low and behold, I got there and they only had about 8 VW's, most of which were A3 Jetta 2.0's. Too bad I didn't need an ABA.







There were 2 New Beetles that were both automatics, and an A4 Jetta that was totally F'ed up, and someone had cut the shifter out of it already.







No B3 Passats, which was what I was after. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif There was a really nice looking Audi Coupe, that was actually in really good shape and not too sure why it was even in the yard. Also a Porsche 944 that was mostly stripped. Not wanting to go away empty handed, (it was a decent road trip out there) I inquired about the rear disk brake setup for a Jeep Grand Cherokee, and they won't sell the brakes without selling the whole rear axle.







So I ended up with a big steaming load of nothing. Too bad I wasn't looking for Pontiac Grand-Am parts, I bet there were 600 of them in the yard. And that's not an exaggeration.








Brendan


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_ Low and behold, I got there and they only had about 8 VW's, most of which were A3 Jetta 2.0's. Too bad I didn't need an ABA.







There were 2 New Beetles that were both automatics, and an A4 Jetta

Go back and pull all the relais #99 (adjustable speed intermittent wiper, replaces relais #19, fixed speed intermittent wiper). I'll take one please. Nothing Euro at the local junkyard, ONCE I saw _a_ Scirocco. Oh, and _a_ Cabrio. But that one spent only a short day there and got back on the road.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3809452


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Im done

I don't understand what the issue is. 
(maybe you said it on here before, i've been paraphrasing for the past 100 pages)


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
With my Scirocco, no the car refuses to get of the stands








and I refuse to bust my butt (or should that be nuts) on the car anymore. 
*Sorry guys but it isn't happening* 

wtf? your done with the car or trying to get it to cincy?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I'll take the chin spoiler.

people have used those for chin spoliers, but they are the gap covers frrom the body of the car to the NA bumpers.....
You still want it?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
wtf? your done with the car or trying to get it to cincy?

he's done having his balls attached to his body.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
he's done having his balls attached to his body. 

sounds emasculating


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
he's done having his balls attached to his body. 

Oh no!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
So someone deleted and now I own it?????











Yeah, what happened?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
today, i actually get to turn my calendar in my garage on the day the month changes







SCORE

+1 
Last month before Cincy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
+1 
Last month before Cincy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









i dont think that "im soo effing pumped" captures how i feel about that


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

Brian better be out working on his car.... WTF is SOOOOO broken that it is going to take a month to fix. 
has anyone seen _my_ list


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Brian better be out working on his car.... WTF is SOOOOO broken that it is going to take a month to fix. 
has anyone seen _my_ list









I dont think he wants to fix it, then he would not have anything to complain about


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
I dont think he wants to fix it, then he would not have anything to complain about

I had a 90 GLI that I didn't want to fix anymore. I came to the conclusion that it had a warped block. I sold it.
It just sucks that he's lost motivation on such an involved project car. My 90 GLI was crap from the beginning.


----------



## vwleadfoot (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*

So I never got word as to whether or not August 16&17 would be a suitable date for cinci east? Please chime in and let me know fellas. I do not want it to interfere with the day at the track. 
It'll be a weekend long affair, campers will be welcome. 
Pics for clicks....










































_Modified by vwleadfoot at 12:48 PM 5-1-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Check this Scirocco out.









"Scirocco von 8/92 mit orig.-echten-belegbaren 28.000KM"

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...h=009


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I don't understand what the issue is. 


Brian, what exactly does your car need in order to get it ready for Cincy? I really swear that Timbo and I are going to come up there and fix that damn vehicle.
I will _not _allow you to give up on that car, even if it is a piece of crap. 
At the end of the day, if we don't get it running, I'm going to steal your Revolutions.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Buy my stuff......gas money and engine money fund (Neptuno)*

Sure, I'm missing that part on the white one anyway.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Brian, what exactly does your car need in order to get it ready for Cincy? I really swear that Timbo and I are going to come up there and fix that damn vehicle.


Yeah, get some friggin North American headlight buckets, and drive the darn car to Cincy.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Brian better be out working on his car.... WTF is SOOOOO broken that it is going to take a month to fix. 
has anyone seen _my_ list









No ****, right?







My list is HUGE, I need a lot of stuff and I have very little money. See me bitchin about it?







He needs to either fix it and drive the hell out of it, or sell it, cut his losses and stop the "woe is me" posts. Not to be a **** or anything but seriously.
Brendan


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
No ****, right?







My list is HUGE, I need a lot of stuff and I have very little money. See me bitchin about it?







He needs to either fix it and drive the hell out of it, or sell it, cut his losses and stop the "woe is me" posts. Not to be a **** or anything but seriously.
Brendan


layin down the law








brian, you know we love you, now get that friggin' thing on the road. NOW


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I have an extra passenger side light assembly I be glad to give Brian if he needs it for now......I just sold the drivers side....
What else is he needing? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
What else is he needing? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

a swift kick in the arse


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Brian - get me your snail-mail addy and you can have a set of N/A lights & brackets next week. What's the deal with the tranny?
What else does this car need to get on the road??


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
just dump that thing dude. 
Someone on V-tex will buy it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah I know but frankly I can't see this car in someone eles hands. Plus I dont want to put myself in the position that you were in a few months back.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Brian better be out working on his car.... WTF is SOOOOO broken that it is going to take a month to fix. 
has anyone seen _my_ list









I gave up on making lists. 
And my ****ing list for this year was small










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 4:59 PM 5-1-2008_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
I dont think he wants to fix it, then he would not have anything to complain about

Yeah that must be it, you guys know me so ****ing well.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
At the end of the day, if we don't get it running, I'm going to steal your Revolutions.









Why would you want to steal them. . . They are so played







Then your scirocco will just be the same as everyone elses


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Yeah, get some friggin North American headlight buckets, and drive the darn car to Cincy.









No I don't want no stinkin North American Headlights. But thanks for the other


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
He needs to either fix it and drive the hell out of it, or sell it, cut his losses and stop the "woe is me" posts. Not to be a **** or anything but seriously.
Brendan


Would you like to say that to my face *****ing* please!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
brian, you know we love you, now get that friggin' thing on the road. NOW

Yeah, well you can go take that love and stick it up each other asses!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Thanks Daun,
But nothing is need! Thanks for the offer I do greatly appreciate it!








As for the transmission check you PM


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwleadfoot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwleadfoot* »_So I never got word as to whether or not August 16&17 would be a suitable date for cinci east? Please chime in and let me know fellas. I do not want it to interfere with the day at the track. 
It'll be a weekend long affair, campers will be welcome. 


im down...cathy when is TDN?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
im down...cathy when is TDN?

I believe she said it was the weekend of the 10th or something.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I believe she said it was the weekend of the 10th or something.

9th-10th if I remember correctly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Thanks Daun,
But nothing is need! Thanks for the offer I do greatly appreciate it!








As for the transmission check you PM


Got the PM.
Ok, Joe, Timbo and any other tranny guru types, ya'll need to make a little trip to CT. It seems as though the tranny isn't bolting up to the block all nice & proper.
Other things needed are a usable tranny mount and the exhaust isn't lining up.
That about cover it Brian?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Other things needed are a usable tranny mount and the exhaust isn't lining up.
That about cover it Brian?









Deep Breathe,
In a few words, yes that sums it up a little. 
But my Scirocco is the less of my worries


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

You've still got your health, right? That's the important thing, everything else will sort itself out, including the car. It could be therapeutic to get stuff done on it, though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_You've still got your health, right? That's the important thing, everything else will sort itself out, including the car. It could be therapeutic to get stuff done on it, though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Trust me I've been trying. . . I spend 5.5 hours last night fighting with the transmission. My problem is everything cost money and I am hardly making enough to pay my bills


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Got the PM.
Ok, Joe, Timbo and any other tranny guru types, ya'll need to make a little trip to CT. It seems as though the tranny isn't bolting up to the block all nice & proper.
Other things needed are a usable tranny mount and the exhaust isn't lining up.
That about cover it Brian?









I'm sure we can wrestle up the time. Lemme check my schedule.
Timbo?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Well I am not going to bitch. But if everything else comes together and you still need Euro adjusters to get it on the road, I am willing to try to carefully remove the ones on my spare set of lights, well the ones that didn't already break when they were in my luggage anyway. Can't guarantee I will get any of them out intact or you would get them installed w/o breaking as they are old.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_You've still got your health, right? 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

own
Our first anniversary today.








Not too much celebrating right now, but this weekend, I'm gonna re-time her and do the standard injector test
Note: camera was one month off.











_Modified by wheeltowheel at 7:48 PM 5-1-2008_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Note: camera was one month off.










Yeah, I was gonna say, "dude, you're a month off..."


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Yeah, the lady I bought the car from wasn't the brightest tool in the shed. Apparently she set the camera that day... Did I mention that I picked it up in Missouri.


----------



## red16vman (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Maaaaaaayyybee coming. It'd be my first time ever. Although my 86 isn't exactly the prettiest looking scirocco. It'd be a 6 hour drive for me...
(old pic, different fogs now)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
9th-10th if I remember correctly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yep, your memory is good. And Brian, what's up? Mine are both a mess, but I'm still hoping to get them done. I'd really like to have a backup Rocco in case Klaus isn't good for the trip (ie., her silvery miserableness) . But she's going to need gear rebuild parts, and I doubt I'll get them in time (love Customs, really http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ). Its a bit frustrating since it's all out of my control at the moment. Klaus is far away, and my son is MIA when I need him to help me get the gearbox off the 16V. I've done what I can, but I'm too weak to get it hauled off the car. So here I am. Even my daily bug's unhappy.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Cathy if only I could afford the gas to take the trip up there I'd love too.
It weird because sometime last week I was pumped to actually wrench on the car, I been trying to get it done for next weekend... since I have missed a few big shows I wanted to hit in it.
Maybe that is why im so emo as of the last few days.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I wish my grass was emo so it would cut itself.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Cathy if only I could afford the gas to take the trip up there I'd love too.
It weird because sometime last week I was pumped to actually wrench on the car, I been trying to get it done for next weekend... since I have missed a few big shows I wanted to hit in it.
Maybe that is why im so emo as of the last few days.

Meh, I'll be fine, I have a good support system. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If they're done, they are. If not, well, I'll reformulate. But tonight I need to get some tests typed up. And Saturday I need to go see Klaus. If I can get the gearbox off between now and then, I do. If not? Another week goes by...my fault for not getting to her really.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (red16vman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *red16vman* »_Maaaaaaayyybee coming. It'd be my first time ever. Although my 86 isn't exactly the prettiest looking scirocco. It'd be a 6 hour drive for me...


Don't worry about looks-it's not a car show. It's about the cars and hanging out.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwleadfoot)*

thanks for the post of me dorkn' out with my shocker out brian... I'm gona be at cincy east for sure... Cincy the original... i havn't been to in 6 years... i dont have a scirocco on the road right now so i don't know what i'm doing this year... i would like to go but i would be driving my MK3 scirocco. ... we will see


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (SP Scirocco)*

So today I was working out of the office. The camera store I work at (for another week) is putting on their semi-annual imaging show. 
So instead of taking the subway, I got to drive the Scirocco to the other side of the city. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Somewhere, there was barely any traffic for the whole trip. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Then my setup took twelve hours. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
The it started raining on the trip home, and turns out my windshield wipers stopped working http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
So I need to increase my signature count to four, between that and my back seats still not wanting to fold down.
I think it's the actual wiper stalk. The MFA reset rocker has never worked (although the switch/button does and always have), and now when I push it back or forth, neither my rear wiper or my washer motor turn on. That sound about right? I've got a spare somewhere.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*

my car runs again!!!
new spark plugs, wires, rotor and dist cap from gap installed with little to no issues
spinney, chinup man, if i knew jack crap about trannys id come up too
cathy, sounds like id be down for TDN
Brian[MD]: cincy east: count me in
Marc: shame for not owning
Chris: keep post whoring it up
another lesson learned tonight: armour plates + ebay mk3 handles =/= success
oh, and trains are never on time


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
another lesson learned tonight: armour plates + ebay mk3 handles =/= success

I have yet to install my armour plates since I need to trim them to fit with the mk3 handles


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (red16vman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *red16vman* »_Maaaaaaayyybee coming. It'd be my first time ever. Although my 86 isn't exactly the prettiest looking scirocco. It'd be a 6 hour drive for me...

Ill worry about the not pretty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
I have yet to install my armour plates since I need to trim them to fit with the mk3 handles

X 2. Tech day with the dremel!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

bring the cars. Doesn't matter if you don't feel they are 'pretty'
Last year SciroccoJim informed us that Sciroccos, like breasts, are all beautiful in their own way


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*

Bah. Rain in the forecast all weekend. Figures, it was nice all week but I had to do other crap after work. I'm getting so jumpy about getting things back together!!!! Man I need a big garage.
Scirocco content: Anybody know where to get various grommets and plugs to dress the holes in the firewall? I don't care if it's oem or not, I just want to keep rain out!








Brendan


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Good Morning Folks!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Meh, I'll be fine, I have a good support system. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If they're done, they are. If not, well, I'll reformulate. But tonight I need to get some tests typed up. And Saturday I need to go see Klaus. If I can get the gearbox off between now and then, I do. If not? Another week goes by...my fault for not getting to her really. 

Mainly I just want to visit Canada








Maybe take a few pictures


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
But she's going to need gear rebuild parts, and I doubt I'll get them in time (love Customs, really http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ). 


Anything I can do to help this situation? I fought UPS once, I'll do it again


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*



Anybody know where to get various grommets and plugs to dress the holes in the firewall? I don't care if it's oem or not said:


> http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/smile.gif[/IMG]
> Brendan


I always get what i need in junk yards from other VW's


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (SP Scirocco)*

This always work too


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
my car runs again!!!
new spark plugs, wires, rotor and dist cap from gap installed with little to no issues


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But wait what scirocco came with a distributor


----------



## vwleadfoot (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (SP Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SP Scirocco* »_thanks for the post of me dorkn' out with my shocker out brian... I'm gona be at cincy east for sure... Cincy the original... i havn't been to in 6 years... i dont have a scirocco on the road right now so i don't know what i'm doing this year... i would like to go but i would be driving my MK3 scirocco. ... we will see









No problem man......U were the one who threw it out there





















Looking forward to seeing you and Nina here again. 
Sooooo August 16&17 it is for cinci east? Any objections? Speak now............. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwleadfoot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwleadfoot* »_
No problem man......U were the one who threw it out there





















Looking forward to seeing you and Nina here again. 
Sooooo August 16&17 it is for cinci east? Any objections? Speak now............. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I object


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwleadfoot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwleadfoot* »_
No problem man......U were the one who threw it out there





















Looking forward to seeing you and Nina here again. 
Sooooo August 16&17 it is for cinci east? Any objections? Speak now............. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

holding my piece


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

I'll mark my calander


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (SP Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SP Scirocco* »_
I always get what i need in junk yards from other VW's

That's the problem. No junkyards around here have _ANY_ VW's in them.








Brendan


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
Marc: shame for not owning


meh


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Bored


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I guess you can tell its May, the posting has stop


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*









work got you bored?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Bored









Tell me about it. I can't survive 2 more hours of school today. I just want to get the rocco all timed and set.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_So today I was working out of the office. The camera store I work at (for another week) is putting on their semi-annual imaging show. 
So instead of taking the subway, I got to drive the Scirocco to the other side of the city. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Somewhere, there was barely any traffic for the whole trip. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Then my setup took twelve hours. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
The it started raining on the trip home, and turns out my windshield wipers stopped working http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
So I need to increase my signature count to four, between that and my back seats still not wanting to fold down.
I think it's the actual wiper stalk. The MFA reset rocker has never worked (although the switch/button does and always have), and now when I push it back or forth, neither my rear wiper or my washer motor turn on. That sound about right? I've got a spare somewhere.










Measure the 12V or not at the motor, so you'll know for sure.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Bored


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_










What, I'm stuck at work for another hour or so.
Stolen right out from under him


















_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 12:52 PM 5-2-2008_


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

cool pic


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Measure the 12V or not at the motor, so you'll know for sure.

Good point http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , but its weird that none of the fuctions on the stalk worked... the washer motor or the rear wiper, and AFAIK, they all died at the same time. Again, the MFA-switch button still worked, but the toggle never has on this particular switch.
The wipers did work the first time I set them on the way home, but they moved really slow and actually stopped halfway on their back-sweep.
I'll spend some time on it if it ever stops raining (and I've got a weekend full of driving







)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Stolen right out from under him


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Nope it's


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Bored at work = finding stuff like this


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Goodafternoon, weather sucks, I'm bored, more updates later.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_








work got you bored?

Naw, The Board got me work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Naw, The Board got me work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









I demand to see your schedule


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_bring the cars. Doesn't matter if you don't feel they are 'pretty'
Last year SciroccoJim informed us that Sciroccos, like breasts, are all beautiful in their own way









lol. I wish they had a made huge Sciroccos then.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Try an auto body supply shop. If they don't have a large selection of plugs and grommets then they should be able to tell you where to find them. The only one I have near me sell most of their stuff in box quantities, so you may not be able to buy just one, but get a box of 25 or so.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_bring the cars. Doesn't matter if you don't feel they are 'pretty'
Last year SciroccoJim informed us that Sciroccos, like breasts, are all beautiful in their own way









Meh, I can see breasts whenever I like. Sciroccos are WAY better! (reminds me, must pre-pack "the T shirt"


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

remember friends, martinis are like breasts - one is not enough, three is too many.
Please, no pics of that three tittied hooker from Total Recall!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Police escort ducks.
http://www.cnn.com/video/#/vid....komo


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_remember friends, martinis are like breasts - one is not enough, three is too many.

Two is the way to go. One Martini in each hand.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Hey! Check out the early Mother's day gift that my son bought for me! What a nice kid eh? He even set it up for me and everything. Every garage needs a toaster oven, don't you think? Already got used too. (Black gloss was the colour of choice, though I heard it could be used for cooking FOOD







)


And since the kid was home, I cornered him to haul it off (took two minutes) and I can now look at this six spring beauty unimpeded. Pity that there appears to be rust on the headers, but it may be grease.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

where is everybody








scirocco content
















27 days 'til Cincy


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Hey! Check out the early Mother's day gift that my son bought for me! What a nice kid eh? He even set it up for me and everything. Every garage needs a toaster oven, don't you think? Already got used too. (Black gloss was the colour of choice, though I heard it could be used for cooking FOOD







)




Or you could powdercoat small brackets and odd bits with the toaster oven.


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_
hehe.. ive officially gone out of my mind..


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I was just telling Ann the other day that I needed one of those.......








When I was in Panama Maggie (a brand name) use to sell this little cans with pizza sauce that you could put on regular bread. Pop the bread with sauce in the little oven and presto, Pizza!!! Yum


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Or you could powdercoat small brackets and odd bits with the toaster oven.



What do you think the black gloss was that I was talking about? It wasn't an overcooked sticky bun honey!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

New tires on Sprocket. Sooo much better now. Safe for making the drive to Cincy now.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_New tires on Sprocket. Sooo much better now. Safe for making the drive to Cincy now. 

What did you guys buy it?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_oh, and trains are never on time

Lies! The St. Bernard express in Switzerland is very timely.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But wait what scirocco came with a distributor









The kind that isn't on jackstands all the time.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_where is everybody










Trying to fix something called a scirocco


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
lol. I wish they had a made huge Sciroccos then.

Audi Coupe GT


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_remember friends, martinis are like breasts - one is not enough, three is too many.

You could say the same for Sciroccos.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Hello...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Hola El T


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Trying to fix something called a scirocco

good point








now my question is how many Sciroccos will be at Daun's 5/30 - 6/1 ?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

I say quite a few. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PS, I'm brining the black car this year.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I say quite a few. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PS, I'm brining the black car this year.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very cool !


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

I'm also going to Europe the day after Cincy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*can't wait*


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
good point








now my question is how many Sciroccos will be at Daun's 5/30 - 6/1 ?

With all this banter....I do wonder the same....








All Over this one...


























































































































_Modified by Neptuno at 11:36 PM 5-2-2008_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Bizarre twist of Scirocco fate. Backed into a parking spot around the corner from home. As I get out of the car, a gentleman hold his hand out and says: "Marc Getty from Scirocco.org."
I say, "Wow, wasn't I supposed to meet up with you and Mtl-Marc last fall?"
We proceed to hang out and I talk with him and his friend for a while.
Good times, good times. I hope to see him and his "Cali" in Cincy, and perhaps on the caravan.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Hello


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Hello


how is the Scirocco?
- and here is your car on a UK site, the bottom of page 1
http://www.sciroccoregister.co...16044


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

That's pretty cool








Its coming along slowly


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ 
Its coming along slowly








hope to see it on 5/30


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_







hope to see it on 5/30









In other words, back to work!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

getting in my post for the day








drove the car today, it was grand....i really need to adjust the shift linkage though....1st really needs to be slammed in there.
sounds like the perfect excuse to get under the car and install that short shifter







hopefully will be done in the days to come
still pumped for cincy


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_ still pumped for cincy









awesome


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

phew still got some things to do.
turn signals no worky
headliner is major sag
no rear bumper cover
no music
and i just bought a new car:








I'm sorry, I have betrayed you all. But I'm still going to CINCY!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (upoo2)*

If you bring your new car, it make the Kia side interesting


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

http://slickdeals.net/permadea...r-742
Dell has a 12.2 Canon Digital Rebel XTi with 18-55mm lens for sale.

EDIT: Expired!










_Modified by timbo2132 at 9:26 AM 5-3-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Trying to fix something called a scirocco

LOL, that's just proof of ownership. I remember when motor and tranny swaps weren't considered routine maintenance, but then I bough "her". They love that engine sling a bit too much I think.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Bizarre twist of Scirocco fate. Backed into a parking spot around the corner from home. As I get out of the car, a gentleman hold his hand out and says: "Marc Getty from Scirocco.org."
I say, "Wow, wasn't I supposed to meet up with you and Mtl-Marc last fall?"
We proceed to hang out and I talk with him and his friend for a while.
Good times, good times. I hope to see him and his "Cali" in Cincy, and perhaps on the caravan.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

THAT is pretty cool! And I have to share a VW miracle, I've had this 88 Cabby (well, it's my daughter's), and once she decided that t was not her primary transportation, it stopped being a total bitch ( see, I know dogs are not discriminated against here on Vortex!) For those that do not know, a Cabby is pretty well a Scirocco without a solid roof. Anyway, it has NEVER had a working odometer. In the effort to determine the cause of the 16V's "no first gear" issues, I pulled the speedo cable on the Cabby to see what "normal" gear oil levels were. Well guess what! I now have a working odometer! Gas mileage check upcoming!!! Wish "her silver misrerableness' " issues were as easy to fix eh!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Two is the way to go. One Martini in each hand.









Edward 40 hands..
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_40_hands
Edward martini hands?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_
and i just bought a new car:








I'm sorry, I have betrayed you all. But I'm still going to CINCY!

I think harlequins rock! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Goodmorning, wandering off on an 8 hr road trip to pick up a chipper/shredder I bought on ebay.


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

that is an awesome car. i wish i had one....


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I remember when motor and tranny swaps weren't considered routine maintenance,

You mean like 20 years or more ago, when our cars were new?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Kar98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kar98* »_
You mean like 20 years or more ago, when our cars were new?









Is that an age reference?


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

anyone seen iron man? its pretty good for a comic book movie. kinda transformeresqe


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (atxse-R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atxse-R* »_anyone seen iron man? its pretty good for a comic book movie. kinda transformeresqe

I hear that there are some good reasons to see it


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

its got jokes? and some red head...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (atxse-R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atxse-R* »_anyone seen iron man? its pretty good for a comic book movie. kinda transformeresqe

Going to see it tonight!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Kar98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kar98* »_
You mean like 20 years or more ago, when our cars were new?









I thought they had the same problems when new


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Good morning folks!

_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
In other words, back to work!!









I will be back to work on the car monday. I've got some work to do on my Jetta this weekend so I can drive it safely.
- Rear Brake
- Oil Change 
- ever so important (lowering it more)








However I got the side transmission mount in late yesterday and need to press the bushing in and out. So I will take it to work with me monday!
Not really sure what happened but it was all lined up








But it seem like I need to loosen the top two bolts and slide the transmission off the flywheel and bit and see if that doesn't get it back into place.


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Going to see it tonight!

you gotta sit all the way though the credits for extra footage. i made the mistake of leaving. . .


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Lies! The St. Bernard express in Switzerland is very timely.

And I found German trains to be quite timely.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
good point








now my question is how many Sciroccos will be at Daun's 5/30 - 6/1 ?

At the rate we're going there should be a LOT. We didn't seem to have a lot last year, but this year is looking good, huh? Hell, if the East Coast Caravan all make it they will have nearly as many Sciroccos as there was at the whole Cincy last year.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_
and i just bought a new car:








I'm sorry, I have betrayed you all. But I'm still going to CINCY!

No you didnt betrayed us all. . . You bought yourself a nice doner car


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
With all this banter....I do wonder the same....








All Over this one...
_Modified by Neptuno at 11:36 PM 5-2-2008_

Now that is ownage, Tony!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
At the rate we're going there should be a LOT. We didn't seem to have a lot last year, but this year is looking good, huh? Hell, if the East Coast Caravan all make it they will have nearly as many Sciroccos as there was at the whole Cincy last year.



crazyaboutrocs said:


> One of the main reasons I wante MD group to have sucess was because of getting to cincy from the east in a big ass caravan! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Edward 40 hands..
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_40_hands
Edward martini hands?









greatest spectator sport ever.....ive watched smeone piss themselves because no one would help a guy past the point of undoing his zipper


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I think harlequins rock! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 love em http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Now that is ownage, Tony!

Well Someone has to own it!!


























































































_Modified by Neptuno at 10:05 AM 5-3-2008_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
big ass caravan! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That there is and it so much fun. . . even when you in the rear with your kia.
But I had A/C



















_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 10:02 AM 5-3-2008_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
You could say the same for Sciroccos. 









I beg to differ.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_


crazyaboutrocs said:


> One of the main reasons I wante MD group to have sucess was because of getting to cincy from the east in a big ass caravan! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif






crazyaboutrocs said:


> im in the eastcoast and greater canada caravan.....and im hoping its HUGE


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
That there is and it so much fun. . . even when you in the rear with your kia.
But I had A/C















_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 10:02 AM 5-3-2008_

hah...my a/c works in my rocco....used it yesterday







fan is a bit weak compared to the mk5....but then again, sos the whole car


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Welll

And you blew it all on the last ownage, I see. Now you have nothing....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_now my question is how many Sciroccos will be at Daun's 5/30 - 6/1 ?

Well if Brett would get the &^#@! sign-up page posted, we might get an idea.
Ordered the port-o-johns Thursday. ($175 this year) At this point it's simply a matter of getting all the 'roccos to Wilmington and making sure the grass is mowed just before everyone shows up.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

No a/c in my rocco but then again why do you need it when its on jackstands all the time


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
And you blew it all on the last ownage, I see. Now you have nothing....









I have so much I have not used


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_No a/c in my rocco but then again why do you need it when its on jackstands all the time









oh sh!t hes now trying to beat us to the punchlines


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

i got ac.. but when i turn it on it blasts heat out my defoster...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well if Brett would get the &^#@! sign-up page posted, we might get an idea.
Ordered the port-o-johns Thursday. ($175 this year) At this point it's simply a matter of getting all the 'roccos to Wilmington and making sure the grass is mowed just before everyone shows up.

Are the johns more expensive this year or are there more of them?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Are the johns more expensive this year or are there more of them?

Rate increase, usually runs around $150.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
oh sh!t hes now trying to beat us to the punchlines

Yeah well sometimes I feel the same way as you guys!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Rate increase, usually runs around $150.

I guess that is the price of GAS


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Yeah well sometimes I feel the same way as you guys!


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
I guess that is the price of GAS









ZING!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
I guess that is the price of GAS









*groan*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

yeah gas price










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 11:10 AM 5-3-2008_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
I have so much I have not used









I stand corrected.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
I stand corrected.

Its ok......


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Its ok......

Good, or I won't help you during some crazy, drunken Cincy panel change or whatever you come up with this year.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Good, or I won't help you during some crazy, drunken Cincy panel change or whatever you come up with this year. 

This year I'll be more subdued http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Bizarre twist of Scirocco fate. Backed into a parking spot around the corner from home. As I get out of the car, a gentleman hold his hand out and says: "Marc Getty from Scirocco.org."
I say, "Wow, wasn't I supposed to meet up with you and Mtl-Marc last fall?"
We proceed to hang out and I talk with him and his friend for a while.
Good times, good times. I hope to see him and his "Cali" in Cincy, and perhaps on the caravan.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Oh, that is cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Marc G is a great guy. He is a real Scirocco/beer nut case. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's a small world i tell ya.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Oh Beer.....I should buy some and get to work


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

ready to get stripped!!! 









should be done with tires mounted / balanced on monday. 


_Modified by mr lee at 10:08 AM 5-3-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_yeah gas price









_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 11:10 AM 5-3-2008_

filled up the GTI w/ 91 yesterday. $49.00


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

mr lee - are you doing them some crazy color?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_mr lee - are you doing them some crazy color?









Crazy colors are good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
filled up the GTI w/ 91 yesterday. $49.00

That's nothing... I fill my Jetta up with 91 for $53.00 and there isn't many stations that has 91... so its like $56.00 when I use 93


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Hello is it that time again?
No I guess not


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Crazy colors are good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
That's nothing... I fill my Jetta up with 91 for $53.00 and there isn't many stations that has 91... so its like $56.00 when I use 93









$51.00 for the Jeep. That's with regular, and twice a week.








Brendan


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
That's nothing... I fill my Jetta up with 91 for $53.00 and there isn't many stations that has 91... so its like $56.00 when I use 93









my jetta HATES 91


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

I bet it is now.....
Nope


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

own


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Hello is it that time again?
No I guess not










_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_I bet it is now.....
Nope












_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 1:33 PM 5-3-2008_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_










You better trow some pics up before I do


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

um yeah I fill up twice or sometimes three... depending if there is a show


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_um yeah I fill up twice or sometimes three... depending if there is a show

do you fill up in a certain time span, or just 2-3 times for sh!ts and giggles?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

80 bucks to fill up the A4 on 94 octane gas...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_80 bucks to fill up the A4 on 94 octane gas...









Have the gas prices gone up in Canada at the same perverse rates than in the US?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

oh twice a week


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Have the gas prices gone up in Canada at the same perverse rates than in the US?

A buck and a half for one liter of 94 octane gas.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
A buck and a half for one liter of 94 octane gas. 


ouch, that translate to 5.70 a gallon


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
ouch, that translate to 5.70 a gallon


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
ouch, that translate to 5.70 a gallon









And you have to consider that there is considerable reserves in Canada
Ps. Marc where are the pics???


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Fixed my windshield wipers!... in the pouring rain. The fuse blew because the spines were rusty.
The problem with windshield wipers are that you don't know they're broken until you need them.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
And you have to consider that there is considerable reserves in Canada
Ps. Marc where are the pics???











Nanaimo BC FTW


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Fixed my windshield wipers!... in the pouring rain. The fuse blew because the spines were rusty.
The problem with windshield wipers are that you don't know they're broken until you need them.

Great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This can also be handy when the wipers fail.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

this page needs a Scirocco
















from http://www.sciroccoregister.co...16044


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Fixed my windshield wipers!... in the pouring rain. The fuse blew because the spines were rusty.
The problem with windshield wipers are that you don't know they're broken until you need them.
]
not true....my momo wheel is the perfect size that if i palm the flat bottom, i clip the wiper stalk on left hand turns







happen yesterday infact....looks baller rolling into the meet with mono wiper rocking when it was sunny out


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_]
not true....my momo wheel is the perfect size that if i palm the flat bottom, i clip the wiper stalk on left hand turns







happen yesterday infact....looks baller rolling into the meet with mono wiper rocking when it was sunny out









Damn, my Porsche wheel has no built-in safety-check features.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Damn, my Porsche wheel has no built-in safety-check features.

i just put a porsche horn button on my momo







wiper check feature and fake porsche-ness


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_) (frd206)*

Wow, slow afternoon








- just got back from washing the Scirocco








- now the car is ready for Cincy, but it is 3 1/2 weeks until I leave for it


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
my jetta HATES 91









Hmm, my GTI likes it. About $50 a fill up, but I usually let it get near empty. There is no 93 octane around, at least not that I've seen, so it pretty much has to be 91. My old Dakota would be about $70 to fill if I were still running it everyday, and the GTI goes further on a tank.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_) (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_Wow, slow afternoon








- just got back from washing the Scirocco








- now the car is ready for Cincy, but it is 3 1/2 weeks until I leave for it









Cool, so at least one person is ready.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
A buck and a half for one liter of 94 octane gas. 


Damn you guys are getting screwed even harder....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Hmm, my GTI likes it. About $50 a fill up, but I usually let it get near empty. There is no 93 octane around, at least not that I've seen, so it pretty much has to be 91. My old Dakota would be about $70 to fill if I were still running it everyday, and the GTI goes further on a tank.

when i drove my jetta cross country last summer....soon as we hit 91, my car felt like it was sick


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
This year I'll be more subdued http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm guessing you'll be just as drunk.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I'm guessing you'll be just as drunk.









I was not, I drink Like Marc


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

So I just finished putting in the new side motor mount, timing belt and tensioner and front mount. Threw the battery in quickly and everything is fine. I then go to install my new lower timing belt cover and could not get it to fit. After a few tries and comparing it to what is left of the old one they are not the same. I come in and check my GAP receipt and the website- I freaking ordered an 8V one. That sucks. So now I need to order the right one Monday. GAP doesn't list one, but I'll probably call anyway since they can get it here quicker than Potterman, who does list it. I was probably happy that the damned thing was $10 I didn't notice it was for 8V. Figures the 16V one is $35.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

So - I need wheels/tires for my $75 car.
I want to get the gray ones on my white car onto it.
Think I'm better off buying a wheel/tire package from tire rack, and having it shipped to Colorado, and then switching the wheels car to car when I get here, or should I just put da blizzaks on the white car, and somehow ship or take the gray wheels with me on an airplane?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_So - I need wheels/tires for my $75 car.
I want to get the gray ones on my white car onto it.
Think I'm better off buying a wheel/tire package from tire rack, and having it shipped to Colorado, and then switching the wheels car to car when I get here, or should I just put da blizzaks on the white car, and somehow ship or take the gray wheels with me on an airplane?

What About finding something there? Like on craigslist?
http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/658766162.html



_Modified by Neptuno at 8:58 PM 5-3-2008_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

AH!!!
http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/666317437.html








http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/661627483.html
Dont kill me:
http://cosprings.craigslist.org/car/640251049.html
http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/631711287.html



_Modified by Neptuno at 9:17 PM 5-3-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Nice!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Nice!

Tires on that first set are bad, but you maybe able to buy good ones and send them out or buy use and place them out there http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Those ugly steelies might be the way to go.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
I was not, I drink Like Marc









Yeah you were, and you will be again. It was only bad when you wanted to get under the jacked up car with no jackstands.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Well I'm back from my road trip. now I'm tired but not tired enough to go to sleep, maybe I'll watch some anime.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*



53BGTX said:


> this page needs a Scirocco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Yeah you were, and you will be again. It was only bad when you wanted to get under the jacked up car with no jackstands.

Thankfully, there were others to make sure that didn't continue.
<- Happy to 'sit El T.
I plan to continue my trend of more water and food vs. debauchery. Ok, f' that... more water and food vs. alcohol. Debauchery is on!


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_So - I need wheels/tires for my $75 car.
I want to get the gray ones on my white car onto it.
Think I'm better off buying a wheel/tire package from tire rack, and having it shipped to Colorado, and then switching the wheels car to car when I get here, or should I just put da blizzaks on the white car, and somehow ship or take the gray wheels with me on an airplane?

I have a set of 4 13" steelies you can have free, but they are up here in Loveland, and the tires are shot.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (1nsanevwfreak)*

getting a post in for the evening


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_getting a post in for the evening
















it is early morning here ...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_I plan to continue my trend of more water and food vs. debauchery. Ok, f' that... more water and food vs. alcohol. Debauchery is on!









Hey Mike - has anyone told you how much I can't stand you when you're drunk? Moderate yourself a bit more please.
Speaking of which, WTF am I doing up at 7:45? Damn my head hurts.....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_) (crazyaboutrocs)*

I was born ready. Now if my cars would just hit the ground at some point, I could get to Ohio. Here's the shot from before they went into the air:


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_) (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I was born ready. Now if my cars would just hit the ground at some point, I could get to Ohio.

Well, Carrots is trying to set a good example for Klaus!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_) (punchbug)*

So "she" is about here right now, but I won't get a chance to see the carnage for a while since I'm up North! Drew wants me to post some teaser pics, which I may do at some later time. But this should leave a distinctive aroma in your nose:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_) (punchbug)*

Good Sunday morning!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_










So clean


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_) (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_









I could go grap a very similar picture to this one


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
So clean









x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_) (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Good Sunday morning!



mornin
id be better if i didnt have to go to class today


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_) (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
mornin
id be better if i didnt have to go to class today









Sucks for you bro


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
Thankfully, there were others to make sure that didn't continue.
<- Happy to 'sit El T.
I plan to continue my trend of more water and food vs. debauchery. Ok, f' that... more water and food vs. alcohol. Debauchery is on!









Ok I get the point.....No more "extensive Tech procedures" While hitting the JB.








And yes I have guardian angels...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thank you Angels


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (cholland_) (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Good Sunday morning!


Sunday it is, the scirocco is calling me for help but it's cold and it's raining


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Speaking of which, WTF am I doing up at 7:45? Damn my head hurts.....

hungover?


_Modified by Neptuno at 9:58 AM 5-4-2008_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Goodmorning, got a quick question for those are running LC 2 widebands, where are you picking up the power for th unit, inside the cab or in the engine compartment.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_) (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I was born ready. Now if my cars would just hit the ground at some point, I could get to Ohio. Here's the shot from before they went into the air:


Very nice picture Cathy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_) (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Sunday it is, the scirocco is calling me for help but it's cold and it's raining









+1


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_







it is early morning here ...












Cool.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Cool.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What brand/model wheels are those anyway? I've never seen anything like them before...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_I was not, I drink Like Marc










No you don't. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









Drink all that you want, that is fine with me and I am glad it works for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Me, I just don't get drunk, a few drinks is always enough for me.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_) (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
mornin


Good morning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
id be better if i didnt have to go to class today










oh snap


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
Thankfully, there were others to make sure that didn't continue.


Yes. Floorjacks and soft ground to not mix ElTony


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_this page needs a Scirocco








http://www.sciroccoregister.co...16044 


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
saw my car in there twice


Yours and a few other Cincy goers' cars as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
One of my favorite picture on page two.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Been awhile since I posted any pics so here you go.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_ 









How I like those headlights http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I get it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by Neptuno at 11:21 AM 5-4-2008_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_i get it

That makes one of us.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
What brand/model wheels are those anyway? I've never seen anything like them before...


Zender Turbo 15 x 7, a picture of some for sale here the US :
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3820121


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Here is something cool from the samba


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Was gonna get under Charlie today for pre-cincy work but laying on a sunburn that would kill a small child doesnt sound like fun. Stupid beach (and slight hangover).


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_this page needs a Scirocco








http://www.sciroccoregister.co...16044 
saw my car in there twice
edit: OWN




http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Morning! Went to a "scank-Circus" last night. You know, one of those traveling town-to town deals. It was actually quite good. The athletic abilities of some of the performers was amazing! There was also a 9 year old girl that did some insane things hanging from a big ring about 35 feet over the floor with no net!!!
Weather is beautiful today to make up for yesterday so work on my wiring continues. Hope to at least have the dash ready to be put back in by the end of the day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brendan


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

since you quoted my "own" does that mean I "own" by association?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I assume Cathy must have an award for ownage. And Marc wants it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
since you quoted my "own" does that mean I "own" by association?









I guess so.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Quiet afternoon......


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Quiet afternoon......

Than go and vote for a running forum








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3816125


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (atxse-R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atxse-R* »_
you gotta sit all the way though the credits for extra footage. i made the mistake of leaving. . .









I stayed..... it was cool. It will be awesome


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
greatest spectator sport ever.....ive watched smeone piss themselves because no one would help a guy past the point of undoing his zipper









D'oh! Where's a queer when you need one!
But seriously... why not just pound 'em down and be done with it?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Oh Beer.....I should buy some and get to work


Or drink some....
Feels like a bourbon kind of afternoon.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Not a fan of running..


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Quiet afternoon......

yes, but hopefully Sunday June 1 will look like this ...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
$51.00 for the Jeep. That's with regular, and twice a week.








Brendan

$52 for the Jetta, ~$40 for the Scirocco. It has a smaller tank.
But taking the roof rack off the Jetta buys me 2mpg. I'll live with the inconvience of not riding my bike any damn time or place I want... I'll have to spend a few min putting the rack back on I guess


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

The car seems much happier with these:








As opposed to these:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_) (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
mornin
id be better if i didnt have to go to class today

















Class on a Sunday? I thought you were home.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Not a fan of running..

Me either, but that goes for pretty much any type of exercise.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Every time I hear a streetbike revving, I imagine it being an F1 car driving around on the streets. Is that weird?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Where is everybody tonight? Must all be working on their Sciroccos I guess, eh?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where is everybody tonight? Must all be working on their Sciroccos I guess, eh?

Yay! I just re-timed. OMG SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much of a difference.
I actually have power, the car isn't overheating, and my gas mileage seems much better. (I could watch the needle move in about 5 miles)
I am so happy to have a car that isn't slow anymore!








*Quick question... *I have the timing covers off, and my car sounds like it has a supercharger on. Is my timing belt too tight???










_Modified by wheeltowheel at 6:23 PM 5-4-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where is everybody tonight? Must all be working on their Sciroccos I guess, eh?

Making dinner. Shrimp with old bay.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Went and toured a rock quarry yesterday.








More pics to follow dinner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Me either, but that goes for pretty much any type of exercise.

Well, take a look at me and you can tell I am not into any type either. Except for 12oz curls.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

For an 8V you should be able to twist the belt 90 degrees. Damn, why don't keyboards have a degree symbol? 45 on a 16V.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Woah!! NICE. Is that the one you told me about?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Didn't get much done on the rocco but I picked up some stuff to help finish it, assembled a new HD antenna, then found out I couldn't mount it without a bucket truck, and put some wheels under my roller tool box, bought it used and the old wheels didn't wheel anymore, pneumatic so I can roll it across my dirt floor.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_) (85roccoZ400)*

Not quite caught u[p from the weekend, but here are some pics:
Who is this man and what has he done here?









Ahhhh, it's all about the shiny new plumbing!!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_) (punchbug)*

Cathy, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the "EXPERIMENTAL" sticker on the inside of the hood










_Modified by 53BGTX at 11:28 PM 5-4-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_) (85roccoZ400)*

Regarding "bucket o' gearbox" image:

_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







I could go grap a very similar picture to this one
















Yeah, but do you have pics like THESE?







You remember when I said the 16V had no first? Guess what? Turns out, it REALLY had no first







Okay, maybe 45% of the teeth on the one side with nothing to engage, but who's counting? Yeah, which sucks, since it had a brand new 3.94 ring and pinion, and swapped out fifth. They're not so healthy anymore.
Pics o' carnage, sensitive viewers be advised:
So here are the teeth that mangled the rest of the gears:

Here's where they came from (what was once first gear):


noice eh?








So the Quaife will sit on the shelf for a while, and I'll be looking to just dump any old gearbox into her to get her mobile. Or that's the current theory. Not a happy camper, but I can't afford a full rebuild right now. Timeline is too tight too. Not happy about it, but Klaus made some progress at least. He's far from a known quantity at this point though. I may be ragtopping it to Cincy at this rate. Yeah, seriously. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_) (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ I may be ragtopping it to Cincy at this rate. Yeah, seriously. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

It's all about the people first, right?
Sorry about the gear carnage, but yeah you are right, just about any gearbox might do the job to get the Silver Highness back on the road. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*cough* Spinney *cough* hi *cough*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Every time I hear a streetbike revving, I imagine it being an F1 car driving around on the streets. Is that weird?









Weird indeed.








An F1 wail will send a shiver down your spin that a street bike just can't do.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Making dinner. Shrimp with old bay.

Shrimp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Weird indeed.








An F1 wail will send a shiver down your spin that a street bike just can't do.









I bet, but in the absence of the real thing, it's nice to imagine. (I'm talking about from a distance, say, a couple blocks away)


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*The brake saga*

Kinda long, but here I go anyhow.
Sometime ago I complained about my brakes and I called it a “saga.” I did not what to bore people with details about it and complain endlessly about what went wrong so Idid not.
Background: For a while now my brake pedal has been spongier than it should be. So I figure I had air in the lines and it was a matter of bleeding the lines. Simple, right? 
NO! I was ready to bleed the brakes and discovered that I needed a slave cylinder. I took a look at the cylinders and found that one of the bleeder valves had been sheared of by the PO. At about the same weekend, Daun visited Lynne in Ypsilanti, MI and it was his expert opinion that for the pedal to travel as far as it was complemented with that spongy feel was an indication of a master cylinder malfunction. So lets ad a master cylinder to the price tag + Slave Cylinders + Some Brake Fluid.
The idea of having to mess with the brake lines was a bit frustrating and overwhelming, but it had to be done. So I ordered the master cylinder and a local FLAPS had 2 slave cylinders in stock (lucky me……NO!) I knew nothing about the proper length for the bleeder screws. Those cylinders looked the part. It wasn’t until I had the drum off and the cylinder in place that I noticed that the 2 bolts that held the cylinder in place covered any possibility of a 7-8mm wrench from getting in there and turning the valve……Strike out….
Oh wait, where is the bearing grease? Crap I don’t have any…Oh well; I’ll take the master cylinder apart and put in the new one when it gets to me.
2nd weekend: Rain But I can use the turkey baster to suck up the muck from the brake fluid reservoir…..why is this fluid so black….Better track a new reservoir…..WOW $146 for a little piece of plastic….Ah the Samba to the rescue…$15 shipped.
3rd weekend: I have all my parts after exchanging my useless cylinders for a refund and finding one cylinder at a store that ordered a second one to be delivered at a different day…Ok enough of that all the parts are here and I pull the old master cylinder off. Get all the lines disconnected. Re-visited the drum, now with grease in hand and repacked the hell out of those bearings. Repeated for the other side. Connected the battery (yes I did disconnect it to being with)
Well it was a good day, everything is clean the new cylinder looks good. The rabbit reservoir looks just a little bit smaller, but CLEAN. The slave cylinders have enough length on the bleeder valves. Added some fluid in the reservoir, lets bleed……Hey Ann…Oh no, she is picking up her wedding gown in NYC….Maybe the neighbor….nope…how about the other one? Nope….. Call my buddy….Oh more crap…he still working……
Irony, all dressed up and no where to go…It is hard without and extra foot to bleed those lines. I’m still happy. Rodolfo just has to wait until Wednesday and we will be bleed.



_Modified by Neptuno at 12:35 AM 5-5-2008_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

On the way to Cincy 2006


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The brake saga (Neptuno)*

I've been having the same type of annoying issues with the fuel lines on my Jeep.








I finally have all the right parts, so hopefully I can get it straightened out on Tuesday when I'm off.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: The brake saga (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I've been having the same type of annoying issues with the fuel lines on my Jeep.








I finally have all the right parts, so hopefully I can get it straightened out on Tuesday when I'm off.

How does it go?...... You can not win for loosing








Well look at that! I win....



















































_Modified by Neptuno at 1:00 AM 5-5-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where is everybody tonight? Must all be working on their Sciroccos I guess, eh?

just got finished fixing my shift linkage....used it as excuse to install a short sifter.
after much cussing and grime, its done.







only moved it about 5 feet forward and back, but i have 1st and reverse....which werent soo happy for a few months now


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: The brake saga (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_










I look forward to seeing this in my mirror


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

mornin'
spun over 180,000 last night and still running strong


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The brake saga (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Kinda long, but here I go anyhow.
Sometime ago I complained about my brakes and I called it a “saga.” 
<snip>Irony, all dressed up and no where to go…It is hard without and extra foot to bleed those lines. I’m still happy. Rodolfo just has to wait until Wednesday and we will be bleed.
_Modified by Neptuno at 12:35 AM 5-5-2008_

Okay, here's the deal. I came to Ann Arbor prepared for this process. Ask Mike for the Fireball, I left it there. You will also need to source a tumbler ands ice. (The person on the bleeder screws needs to stay sober, so you can do a parts run when something else breaks







, they don't call it "brakes" for nothing eh?) Maybe JediLynne will help you out? Oh, the Fireball is for the one pumping the pedal, and don't go "too deep" on the pumping with a full out swap like that! GL, but you do need Fireball, trust me on that. (Hell, I was looking for some myself last night after seeing that invisible first gear). GL with it T, brake work sucks, but you'll be glad when they're all fixed up! I'll be going there before long too....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
just got finished fixing my shift linkage....used it as excuse to install a short sifter.
after much cussing and grime, its done.







only moved it about 5 feet forward and back, but i have 1st and reverse....which werent soo happy for a few months now

I thought you said something about having class? AFAIK, yopu have no class.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: The brake saga (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Ask Mike for the Fireball, I left it there. You will also need to source a tumbler ands ice. (The person on the bleeder screws needs to stay sober, so you can do a parts run when something else breaks







, they don't call it "brakes" for nothing eh?) Maybe JediLynne will help you out? Oh, the Fireball is for the one pumping the pedal 

The fireball is still in the freezer, waiting for the proper time to be used. I'm somewhat afraid to try it myself. This is a bad week for helping though, wedding in 4 days.......
Next week maybe but we have our re-enactment wedding the following Saturday so I'll be just as busy then. However if help is needed, let me know, that's what we're here for. Oh and I still have your wheel.....new tires now so I can return yours. If I can remember where you live.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Went and toured a rock quarry yesterday.








More pics to follow dinner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















The bus that drove us down into the quarry...








Emergency rope


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: The brake saga (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
The fireball is still in the freezer, waiting for the proper time to be used. I'm somewhat afraid to try it myself. This is a bad week for helping though, wedding in 4 days.......


No Worries and congrats of course!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Ann will be back soon and she will give me a foot...







She did say she wanted to help me. So for now I ride the bike or use the Mazda...zoom,







zoom


_Modified by Neptuno at 9:39 AM 5-5-2008_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

What a long, ugly weekend.
Remember how I fixed my windshield wipers on Saturday (in the rain, of course)? Well, now my headlights don't work


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_What a long, ugly weekend.
Remember how I fixed my windshield wipers on Saturday (in the rain, of course)? Well, now my headlights don't work









That "could" totally be a wiper/light switch issue....that happend to me after messing with that area..... the plugs were misallined


_Modified by Neptuno at 9:44 AM 5-5-2008_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Good Morning Folks.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
That "could" totally be a wiper/light switch issue....that happend to me after messing with that area..... the plugs were misallined


Yeah, I assumed I somehow screwed up something on the stalk. The rear-lights and turn signal lights turn on when I flip the headlight switch, just not the headlights themselves.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Went and toured a rock quarry yesterday.








orly?
So... um.... who is in the passenger seat Greggie? Inquiring minds want to know....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I thought you said something about having class? AFAIK, yopu have no class.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Morning! Ended up planting trees most of Sunday.







It's ok, still managed to get some work on the Rocco done. Got the steering column back in place, fixed the little bushing/bearing on the bottom of it too. Got the gauges sorted out and re-wired. Figured out a couple more of the stray wires under the hood. Still have LOTS to do.
Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Quote, originally posted by vwdaun »
Speaking of which, WTF am I doing up at 7:45? Damn my head hurts.....


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
hungover?


Ummmm, yeah. But despite the the slightly painful start to the day, it was good.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_\ Still have LOTS to do.


x2...course none of mine is really ESSENTIAL, bu i would like it done


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_D'oh! Where's a queer when you need one!


Perhaps it's a job for our new superhero?
http://youtube.com/watch?v=0_x...lated


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
*Quick question... *I have the timing covers off, and my car sounds like it has a supercharger on. Is my timing belt too tight???










Yep, just back off the tension a little bit. I don't have my Bentley in front of me but there is a spec for how much "twist" the belt should have at proper tension.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I prefer the 'terrifying terrorist'..... but Dunham has mad talent. (as Stuart Taylor would say)


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_







orly?
So... um.... who is in the passenger seat Greggie? Inquiring minds want to know....









A live, intact hooker. Not a dead hooker; they're in the trunk.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Yep, just back off the tension a little bit. I don't have my Bentley in front of me but there is a spec for how much "twist" the belt should have at proper tension.

90 deg for an 8v 
45 deg for a 16v


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Found a new wheel to love:
The OZ ultraleggera, in red


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Found a new wheel to love:
The OZ ultraleggera, in red

















you get that wheel and you will be in the same dilema I will be in shortly that the wheels are going to look so much better than the car that you are going to be forced to have it resprayed sooner that later


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

True 'nuff.
I still got a few polishings left in the old paint


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The brake saga (punchbug)*

Does this count? I cheated, but I won't tell you how.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Found a new wheel to love:
The OZ ultraleggera, in red

















these would look silly on yoru car greg... too much red, hurt eyez!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I forgot the bad news from the weekend.
The stores I bought the ducks from don't seem to carry them anymore 
I have a *limited* supply left


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The brake saga (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Does this count? I cheated, but I won't tell you how.










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I forgot the bad news from the weekend.
The stores I bought the ducks from don't seem to carry them anymore 
I have a *limited* supply left


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I forgot the bad news from the weekend.
The stores I bought the ducks from don't seem to carry them anymore 
I have a *limited* supply left
















There will always be ducks...
http://www.google.com/products...&um=1
I spy LED ducks. Muahahah!
Damn, volume discounts!!








QTY 720 + $0.40 ea 



_Modified by timbo2132 at 12:25 PM 5-5-2008_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The brake saga (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Does this count? I cheated, but I won't tell you how.










My guess: photchopped and swapped the 5 and the 3.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The brake saga (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
My guess: photchopped and swapped the 5 and the 3.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

don't make Timbo angry


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The brake saga (scirocco*joe)*

The 53 was a little more realistic compared to this:

















Owned.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
A live, intact hooker. Not a dead hooker; they're in the trunk.

Talk about a deflection! You'll have to do better'n that to deter our questions!








Speak up about your passenger!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The brake saga (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_The 53 was a little more realistic compared to this:

















Owned.









This one seems more plausible to me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Talk about a deflection! You'll have to do better'n that to deter our questions!








Speak up about your passenger!

'Tis my significant other, will be joining me at cincy








Y'all be nice now, y'hear?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: The brake saga (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Does this count? I cheated, but I won't tell you how.










Looks like it's hiding from the NYPD








The 53 is giving it all away though. Must have been a fairly large parking lot


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
'Tis my significant other, will be joining me at cincy








Y'all be nice now, y'hear?

About Time


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Y'all be nice now, y'hear?

We're all nice in here y'know.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_

Emergency rope

















Was this piece of equipment electric? I know sometimes the huge quarrying shovels and the like are actually electric. And if so it could be there to pull someone who is being electrocuted away from the power source. Otherwise it is odd.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: The brake saga (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
No Worries and congrats of course!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Ann will be back soon and she will give me a foot... 
_Modified by Neptuno at 9:39 AM 5-5-2008_

Remember start from the farthest from the master cylinder and work your way to the closest bleeder. And on that new mc don't push the pedal all the way to the floor, only about half way while bleeding it.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Was this piece of equipment electric? I know sometimes the huge quarrying shovels and the like are actually electric. And if so it could be there to pull someone who is being electrocuted away from the power source. Otherwise it is odd.

Don't think it was 'lectric.
Here's another picture of it: (it's gigantic!)


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Nope, definitely has a gas or diesel motor. That's a baby compared to this one...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
We're all nice in here y'know.









Generally, yes....
but it could be a little overwhelming, meeting a bunch of strangers all yammering about the same silly cars, to the uninitiated


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Oh yeah?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Generally, yes....
but it could be a little overwhelming, meeting a bunch of strangers all yammering about the same silly cars, to the uninitiated










then you have not trained them correctly.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

You win Marc.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Generally, yes....
but it could be a little overwhelming, meeting a bunch of strangers all yammering about the same silly cars, to the uninitiated










...drinking martinis from portable kits.....crazy people.
So today I ordered the right lower timing belt cover from.... The Dealer! It was $15 more than Potterman, but I will have it in two days and with shipping the price gap is much smaller.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
...drinking martinis from portable kits.....crazy people.
So today I ordered the right lower timing belt cover from.... The Dealer! It was $15 more than Potterman, but I will have it in two days and with shipping the price gap is much smaller.

But you won't get M&M's....
Drinking from a martini kit isn't crazy! Its...... _civilized_









Hey, at least I don't drive my Scirocco wearing a tweed jacket *coughSciroccoJoecough* with leather patches....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Everything old is new again, Greg.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Everything old is new again, Greg.









Que?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Que?









The tweed jacket comment.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

hey, remember the time Joe's muffler fell off on the way to cincy


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_hey, remember the time Joe's muffler fell off on the way to cincy









Yeah! Marc almost got killed!








Speaking of Marc, there were a couple guys from Quebec that came into my store today.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I forgot the bad news from the weekend.
The stores I bought the ducks from don't seem to carry them anymore 
I have a *limited* supply left
















not good, not good at all


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
not good, not good at all





































I don't even have a duck.







Nor do I have any clue to what it means.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Don't think it was 'lectric.
Here's another picture of it: (it's gigantic!)










The rope is in case someone falls into the hole being dug, the operator has a better view of the hole and the machine makes a more stable platform than three guys holding a rope.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

We need to find an alternative duck source. Perhaps use duck sauce?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
not good, not good at all





































Isn't that one of the signs of the end of the world?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

I just read through all 398 pages and I still have no idea what this thread is about.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_I just read through all 398 pages and I still have no idea what this thread is about. 









If you read it a few more times you'll get it....actually it'll be Cincy time by then.


_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 6:53 PM 5-5-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I made a few calls. Will have to drive all over the 410 area code, but some stores still have some ducks








w2w, don't worry about understanding the ducks. The ducks, they understand you


----------



## svs (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Oh yeah?


















German made baby!!!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Que?









I have a que for you 5 de mayo Ann Arbor style....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
a 750ml bottle of this stuff is$75 from this guys...








Do you see what I see?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Absinthe is non-alcoholic?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Absinthe is non-alcoholic?









No sir is not Denver will rip the fruits of Ann Arbors efforts








http://www.westword.com/2008-0...elves


_Modified by Neptuno at 11:22 PM 5-5-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I made a few calls. Will have to drive all over the 410 area code, but some stores still have some ducks








w2w, don't worry about understanding the ducks. The ducks, they understand you









Maybe there's someone in Michigan who could go here, it seems to be a possible spot according to the map. Just North of South Point:

Or guess I could get a boat and check out these places, certainly there are some ducks on one of those islands:

On the reality aspect of life, I thought I had a solution to my gearbox issues today, for like the whole day. I actually thought I would have a Scirocco to drive (with multiple hours of work during time I don't have and some cash bleedout, not that I'd notice a lot more of that at this point). But nope, can't use a 4K with my fancy schmancy 16V clutch. And another realization, when I tried to book in my bug at the dealer for a wheel bearing...I would need to take an afternoon off work to get it done during business hours. So IT sits till summer too unless I can locate a local mechanic that's any good. Not happening. I don't feel like tackiing it. Just depressing. So I guess I'll have to concentrate on drinking and moping. Maybe hand craft a nice car cover for her misery so I don't have to look at her.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Why not just get another (cheap) clutch? Wouldn't one from an 8v car work?
Owned by dusty duck:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_I just read through all 398 pages and I still have no idea what this thread is about. 









i feel sorry for you and the 4 hours of your life you will never get back


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I made a few calls. Will have to drive all over the 410 area code, but some stores still have some ducks








w2w, don't worry about understanding the ducks. The ducks, they understand you









greg, hit me up, let me know what stores have them....i might be able to save you some driving http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
On the reality aspect of life, I thought I had a solution to my gearbox issues today, for like the whole day. I actually thought I would have a Scirocco to drive (with multiple hours of work during time I don't have and some cash bleedout, not that I'd notice a lot more of that at this point). But nope, can't use a 4K with my fancy schmancy 16V clutch. And another realization, when I tried to book in my bug at the dealer for a wheel bearing...I would need to take an afternoon off work to get it done during business hours. So IT sits till summer too unless I can locate a local mechanic that's any good. Not happening. I don't feel like tackiing it. Just depressing. So I guess I'll have to concentrate on drinking and moping. Maybe hand craft a nice car cover for her misery so I don't have to look at her.










sorry cathy.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

one step closer to being done....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

^^^^
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Why not just get another (cheap) clutch? Wouldn't one from an 8v car work?
Owned by dusty duck:









Well, this is like a $700 clutch. I was actually glad initially when it looked like the gearbox rather than clutch since a rebuild promised to be cheaper. I hadn't bagained on the main shaft being so dead, or even thought of the possibility that the pretty R&P I put in NEW a few years back would be nearly dead. The problem is that it was a frankentranny, if it'd been a straight up AGB, it would be easier to take. This car eats normal clutch discs for dinner, and I honestly do not live for dropping the gearbox. She ate three stockers (Luks, Sachs), one Centreforce, and this one had held SO well. Seems a shame to ditch it, but I'll be shopping for friction discs today regardless. The other problem is geography and your f'ing homeland security/Customs paranoia. The last parcel I got from over there got stuck for three weeks at least in Customs. It was 3 gearbox circlips, I realize that's like HAZMAT stuff. But IIRC, I don't HAVE three weeks now do I? Dealer prices will be total rapage, and they may take forever and be wrong anyway. Plus the dealer is an hour away. Whatever I source will have to be had this side of the border, which is very limiting. Serves me right for getting the flu and being too wimpy to get this thing started in like January. The time crunch really is my fault. Maybe Klaus will be reliable once he runs again, he's getting close. Not hopeful. I'm just time strapped. Went to write a license last night (again, an hour away) only to find out that the examiner wasn't there.







So that's another night killed off. Yeah, clutch disc/4K/partial rebuild is the path of least resistance. But there never IS one with that car. (Did I mention that the 4K is three hours away so I can't even get that going till the weekend) I try so hard, you know? 
Yeah, Im done whining now. Maybe.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
w2w, don't worry about understanding the ducks. The ducks, they understand you









now that's creepy.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Goodmorning.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Drinking from a martini kit isn't crazy! Its...... _civilized_
Hey, at least I don't drive my Scirocco wearing a tweed jacket *coughSciroccoJoecough* with leather patches....









Greg, what in the world am I supposed to wear after 5pm? What am I, a farmer?
Nothing wrong with being a proper gentleman. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Greg, what in the world am I supposed to wear after 5pm? What am I, a farmer?
Nothing wrong with being a proper gentleman. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Nothing wrong with being a farmer either! And rock the tweed, it's awesome! And Greg...details on said friend? I promise we'll be nice, well, as nice as we ever are anyway...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









HOLY HOTNESS, Rob!
_Schweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Greg, what in the world am I supposed to wear after 5pm? What am I, a farmer?
Nothing wrong with being a proper gentleman. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I busted your chops about it (the first time) at mike bee's event; you laughed and said 'I'm not a monster'
which became my default line when someone teases me about dressing well


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Good Morning!







this is one day when posting from my phone sucks. 
damnit I want to see the picture







guess ill have to commnet on them after


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Yeah, clutch disc/4K/partial rebuild is the path of least resistance. But there never IS one with that car. (Did I mention that the 4K is three hours away so I can't even get that going till the weekend) I try so hard, you know? 
Yeah, Im done whining now. Maybe.









Ok Cathy, let's try and get the whining under control.







De-stress a moment ok? (And btw, I'd have a talk with the school about the examiner not being there!)
I have a 2Y sitting here not being used - the original tranny from my white car. I will be seeing Mike / JediLynne this Saturday. Perhaps they would be willing to cart it as far as Ypsi on Sunday. Yes, that still means some driving on your part but I wouldn't be able to make it up your way for at least one more weekend.
There are solutions dear, try not to stress too much.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I have a 2Y sitting here not being used - the original tranny from my white car. I will be seeing Mike / JediLynne this Saturday. Perhaps they would be willing to cart it as far as Ypsi on Sunday. Yes, that still means some driving on your part but I wouldn't be able to make it up your way for at least one more weekend.
There are solutions dear, try not to stress too much.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It maybe a busy time for them, You both should know that my garage always has room for your parts. So if that works well you can drop it here too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Greg, what in the world am I supposed to wear after 5pm? What am I, a farmer?
Nothing wrong with being a proper gentleman. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


if your doing it right, after 5 pm you should only be concerned with drink


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

greg, ducks found
lady seemed real concerned she didnt have yellow in stock....asked me 3 times if i still wanted them [on the phone], and made sure i understood NO YELLOW


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_greg, ducks found
lady seemed real concerned she didnt have yellow in stock....asked me 3 times if i still wanted them [on the phone], and made sure i understood NO YELLOW









Well how many more yellow cars are comming? Where was this store Towson? Baltimore prorper?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I have a 2Y sitting here not being used - the original tranny from my white car. I will be seeing Mike / JediLynne this Saturday. Perhaps they would be willing to cart it as far as Ypsi on Sunday. 

I could even do better than that and possibly get it in to Canada.....how far I don't know. I've never been across the border. I'd be willing to go halfway on this, however far that is.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Generally, yes....
but it could be a little overwhelming, meeting a bunch of strangers all yammering about the same silly cars, to the uninitiated










Laura was concerned about that last year, as she really doesn't like to be around a group of strangers, but she got a really good "vibe" about everyone and ended up having a good time.







Plus, she actually _likes_ the stupid cars.








Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Greg, what in the world am I supposed to wear after 5pm? What am I, a farmer?
Nothing wrong with being a proper *dork*. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Fixed.








Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

OMFG is the Vortex being really slow for anyone else this morning? Figures, I'm trying to be quick but it's taking an extra amount of time right now.








Brendan


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Laura was concerned about that last year, as she really doesn't like to be around a group of strangers, but she got a really good "vibe" about everyone and ended up having a good time.







Plus, she actually _likes_ the stupid cars.








Brendan

Well - you had that on your side at least.
My honey doesn't even drive


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

one more shot for good measure.... 
MUAHHHAHAHHAHAAHA


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_OMFG is the Vortex being really slow for anyone else this morning? Figures, I'm trying to be quick but it's taking an extra amount of time right now.








Brendan

Yes. It's slow. I thought it was on my end, I had a bunch of programs running and pandora intarweb radio always slows ish down.
But no, the 'tex is slow.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Yes. It's slow. I thought it was on my end, I had a bunch of programs running and pandora intarweb radio always slows ish down.
But no, the 'tex is slow.

yeah even slow for me here at work


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

^^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Nice wheels


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_^^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Nice wheels

They are....
they make me want come chicago style pizza. Talk about deep dish!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
But no, the 'tex is slow.

The vortex is slow because of GTA4
I had to stop using the stock controller on my Xbox 360 - it was eating batteries because I play so much, I switched to a corded controller. Muahahah AHHAHAhahHAhHAhhaahhAHHHAH!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
They are....
they make me want come chicago style pizza. Talk about deep dish!

thanks.. I'm quite happy with the way they turned out. For $40 / wheel, you can't beat that. They do need some high-cut-polish and a nice buff to finish them off.. 
next up... ground controls


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
next up... ground controls 

to major tom?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
to major tom?

time to drop it to da EARFFF


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

1


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

man this is slow.... and that picture is too funny and wrong at the same time


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Wow 400 pages and 24 days 'til Cincy


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_The vortex is slow because of GTA4
I had to stop using the stock controller on my Xbox 360 - it was eating batteries because I play so much, I switched to a corded controller. Muahahah AHHAHAhahHAhHAhhaahhAHHHAH!









GTAIV on my ps3 rocks! I am starting to slack on working on the Scirocco though. I gotta give up these games soon before I go to college.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
thanks.. I'm quite happy with the way they turned out. For $40 / wheel, you can't beat that. They do need some high-cut-polish and a nice buff to finish them off.. 
next up... ground controls 

That is a FACKING deal! Is this a standard rate or "friend" rate?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_Wow 400 pages and 24 days 'til Cincy









maybe we should get to page 530 and then stop


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_Wow 400 pages and 24 days 'til Cincy









24 DAYS???? AWWW FAWWWk!!! Forget lunch break I gotta get back to the damned car!!!!! Now if UPS would come with my parts!!


_Modified by Rocco_crossing at 12:45 PM 5-6-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
That is a FACKING deal! Is this a standard rate or "friend" rate?

standard rate.
I also had my tires unmounted / mounted and wheels road force balanced w/ new stems for $100.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_man this is slow.... and that picture is too funny and wrong at the same time

It was mostly just funny. But then I saw the wiener.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_one more shot for good measure.... 
MUAHHHAHAHHAHAAHA 









Not bad at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I still liked em painted.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Well - you had that on your side at least.
My honey doesn't even drive









Did you steal my Dad's GF?







She also doesn't drive. She has a license and a car, but she won't drive any farther than her neighborhood.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Not bad at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I still liked em painted.









I liked them painted too, however I didn't want to introduce another "color" onto the car... so seeing as the theme has been black w/ polished accents... they had to either go black or polished. So naturally I had to raise the bling status bar and polish them out.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Fair enough.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

wait till you see my wheel color


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

that puppy is just trying to cool off his harbls.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_wait till you see my wheel color

NOW I'm scared


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
NOW I'm scared









I know my car does not look as cool as yours but the wheels should look pretty hot


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
I know my car does not look as cool as yours but the wheels should look pretty hot

oh shut up...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Well how many more yellow cars are comming? Where was this store Towson? Baltimore prorper?

cockeysville....basically york and padionia


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
That is a FACKING deal! Is this a standard rate or "friend" rate?








40 a wheel is like highway robbery on your end mr lee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
I know my car does not look as cool as yours but the wheels should look pretty hot

Mine too....where is that spray paint


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey, I need some help guys. I just re-timed my car, and everytime I take it out to drive with higher RPMs the idle goes back up. The adjustment screw doesn't feel like it is moving.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_







40 a wheel is like highway robbery on your end mr lee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

well, i've polished before... so I said to myself.. "self, how long would it take to polish your wheels for free?" Over the course of about 2 minutes I checked my bank account and pulled the trigger.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
oh shut up... 

True enough. Rogers wheels will look the bizness.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
True enough. Rogers wheels will look the bizness.

oh I know it will... I know what wheels and what color. Very Cool! 
and for the record my car is a pile o crap.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
oh shut up... 

rob have you seen a S/C setup like this before


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
oh I know it will... I know what wheels and what color. Very Cool! 
and for the record my car is a pile o crap. 

_DER CRAP_??


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
It was mostly just funny. But then I saw the wiener.

















Dreaming about mrs Puppy.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
cockeysville....basically york and padionia

Smugling ducks to Cincy?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
True enough. Rogers wheels will look the bizness.

Pic?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Pic?









not yet hopefully next week


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_and for the record my car is a pile o crap. 

One of the best looking piles o crap I've ever seen. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Smugling ducks to Cincy?









I've heard of smuggling budgies, but smuggling ducks








http://www.urbandictionary.com...ggler http://www.urbandictionary.com...ugler
I don't feel the need to post a pic


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
NOW I'm scared









x2


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
rob have you seen a S/C setup like this before









nope... but that is _quite_ interesting. 
I'm assuming that the long shaft is driven by the accessory belt and the blower (for space reasons) was mounted on the opposite side of the car. Still the same function, and a very good use of space. Mounts look good. Is this a custom setup?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
oh shut up...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
_DER CRAP_??

wonders to himself ... "where are the der crap pics?"


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I guess I came across the pic today, trying to find more info on the car and setup


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Pic?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

^^


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Let's all hitch a ride and have a Scirocco GTG in GERMANY next year!
















(yeah, right!)


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Cool boat. Bigliftshipping.com is a cool website; they have pics of lots of different oversize stuff they've shipped.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I think this would be faster and cooler.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

my car does not float or fly... it DRIVES!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_my car does not float or fly... it DRIVES! 

Well good luck driving across the Atlantic.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Well good luck driving across the Atlantic.









we could turn the supercharger into a water jet propulsion


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
I have a que for you 5 de mayo Ann Arbor style....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
a 750ml bottle of this stuff is$75 from this guys...








Do you see what I see?









I see a bill from what appears to be an extremely short visit to a bar.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
we could turn the supercharger into a water jet propulsion

riiiiight... kinda like the time when I wanted to user the blower to fill an air tank for the air ride.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I washed my car this afternoon, and now it's getting cloudy. Watch in rain on my freshly washed car.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

401 pages and I still have no idea what you people are talking about.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_401 pages and I still have no idea what you people are talking about.









I think this is the "General Discussion" thread


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_401 pages and I still have no idea what you people are talking about.










This post has no relavance to this thread.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_401 pages and I still have no idea what you people are talking about.









Me neither.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
wonders to himself ... "where are the der crap pics?"









As requested...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

takin' a leak!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I think this would be faster and cooler.









Eine Antinov. Never seen one in person, but have seen on flying over head. They used to put the space shuttle on the back of it.


----------



## mec_vw (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I liked them painted too, however I didn't want to introduce another "color" onto the car... so seeing as the theme has been black w/ polished accents... they had to either go black or polished.

Doooood... Option 3: Color-matched spokes, polished lip. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Mike


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mec_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mec_vw* »_
Doooood... Option 3: Color-matched spokes, polished lip. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Mike

great, now you tell me


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

just cause I used this picture about 40sec ago
and cause it is from Cincy


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
great, now you tell me
















you still have time


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
you still have time

haha....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I liked them painted too, however I didn't want to introduce another "color" onto the car... so seeing as the theme has been black w/ polished accents... they had to either go black or polished. So naturally I had to raise the bling status bar and polish them out.









mr lee: mr raise the bar or go home http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_wait till you see my wheel color

wait till you see mine....oh wait, you have


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Smugling ducks to Cincy?









thats part of the plan..... i got legit scirocco ducks today







i feel part of the official club now, not just a fanboy


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

My wheels have their own unique color as well. It's called brake dust.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I'm only 15 posts behind Greg for 3rd place in whorage, so I'm gonna try to catch up.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

frd206 1908
Mtl-Marc 1521
G-rocco 1057
Chris16vRocco 1043
timbo2132 819
mr lee 744
punchbug 693
85roccoZ400 691
16VScirrocco88 618
scirocco*joe 525
Getting close


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_My wheels have their own unique color as well. It's called brake dust.









that is the currect color of my wheels


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
frd206 1908
Mtl-Marc 1521
G-rocco 1057
Chris16vRocco 1043
timbo2132 819
mr lee 744
punchbug 693
85roccoZ400 691
16VScirrocco88 618
scirocco*joe 525
Getting close

damm I dropped quite a few places there


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_just cause I used this picture about 40sec ago
and cause it is from Cincy









i would do seriously terrible things to find a set of feet for a thule kit to fit a rocc







and not get raped for them [cheapest ive found is 70 plus ship]


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
damm I dropped quite a few places there

i havent









own it
[scirocco*joes pic]


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
nope... but that is _quite_ interesting. 
I'm assuming that the long shaft is driven by the accessory belt and the blower (for space reasons) was mounted on the opposite side of the car. Still the same function, and a very good use of space. Mounts look good. Is this a custom setup?

Don't even _think_ about it.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
thats part of the plan..... i got legit scirocco ducks today







i feel part of the official club now, not just a fanboy









If Timbo is head of the Timob,
I'm head of the duckMob, and you can be consigliere


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i would do seriously terrible things to find a set of feet for a thule kit to fit a rocc







and not get raped for them [cheapest ive found is 70 plus ship]

hrrrm gues I should not show you mine


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
hrrrm gues I should not show you mine

i know you have them, and i know you apparently got one of the last sets


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

It's late, I'm tired, but at least I got some stuff done on the rocco.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
frd206 1908
Mtl-Marc 1521
G-rocco 1057
Chris16vRocco 1043
timbo2132 819
mr lee 744
punchbug 693
85roccoZ400 691
16VScirrocco88 618
scirocco*joe 525
Getting close


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_









You're just jealous because you didn't make the list.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Chris, you tryin' to creep up into 3rd place?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (cholland_)*

'Tis official. The sign-up page is up and running.
I will stress again that you *PLEASE* only sign up if you are *FOR SURE* coming to Cincy this year. If you're _probably_ coming... wait 'til you're sure.
And of course, drive your *Scirocco* to Cincy if at all possible!
Da link:
http://www.scirocco.org/list/ohio2k8.reg


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

w00ters!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I'll be there if I have to fly in, I do have over 100,000 FF miles to burn up here soon.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

registered http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_w00ters!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_registered http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Done


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Signed up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I think I feel off the chair......When I saw this








Oh yeah I would not miss it


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

DONE!!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

I have an emergency with my wheels I am in dire need of 1 928 7 slot wheel


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I have an emergency with my wheels I am in dire need of 1 928 7 slot wheel
















WTF??? are you messing?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I have an emergency with my wheels I am in dire need of 1 928 7 slot wheel























good luck....i dont know anyone with any right now though


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
WTF??? are you messing?

wish I was


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_







good luck....i dont know anyone with any right now though

thanks it's going to be a tight schedule


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

What happened?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_What happened?

x2 and we are just going to have and chip in an get you some steelies


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
x2 and we are just going to have and chip in an get you some steelies

hell I will rock the 17's over some steelies


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I'll be there, even if the apocalypse is in progress at the time. They'll make a movie about it. I'll make MILLIONS from the movie rights.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Silly roger, explosive bolts are for space capsules!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_'Tis official. The sign-up page is up and running.
I will stress again that you *PLEASE* only sign up if you are *FOR SURE* coming to Cincy this year. If you're _probably_ coming... wait 'til you're sure.
And of course, drive your *Scirocco* to Cincy if at all possible!
Da link:
http://www.scirocco.org/list/ohio2k8.reg

#14 & #15 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
#14 & #15 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
#14 & #15 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

are you 2 not married when you dont both drive sciroccos?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
are you 2 not married when you dont both drive sciroccos?









yes we're married, however we sold our 2nd rocco last weekend.







Plus someone has to haul all the tools & lawn chairs


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
yes we're married, however we sold our 2nd rocco last weekend.







Plus someone has to haul all the tools and *spare belts *& lawn chairs









fixed


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_registered http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

now I need to make a checklist for this trip to Cincy


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_

















Roger, how did that happen?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
fixed
























wned


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Roger, how did that happen?

What was that?


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Is it bad that any time I look at, drive, or think about my Scirocco that all I do is get excited about Cincy?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Roger, how did that happen?

that was uncovered when they were sand blasted.

_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
What was that?

those were two of the bolt holes on my porsche wheels


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
What was that?

Where his wheel bolts are supposed to go.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_Is it bad that any time I look at, drive, or think about my Scirocco that all I do is get excited about Cincy?

no, I do the same thing


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Where his wheel bolts are supposed to go.

Yeah, well, I know that.








I meant, what was that, like what happenned to these holes?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Yeah, well, I know that.








I meant, what was that, like what happenned to these holes?










that damage appeared after they where sand blasted


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Is anyone going to be wearing nametags with their screenname on it there? That and pictures of your cars is all I know so far (new guy).


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*

Many of us do have them, SciroccoJim made them last year. I'm sure a lot of people will be introducing themselves as you're introduced.


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Many of us do have them, SciroccoJim made them last year. I'm sure a lot of people will be introducing themselves as you're introduced.

Coolio, Im only shy at first http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_
Coolio, Im only shy at first http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Same here. Don't be fooled by the post count, I'm really uncomfortable around people I don't know.


----------



## mec_vw (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_great, now you tell me
















Maybe next time you'll remember to consult with me before making such decisions.















Mike


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Greg, what in the world am I supposed to wear after 5pm? What am I, a farmer?
Nothing wrong with being a proper gentleman. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Nothing wrong with being a farmer either! And rock the tweed, it's awesome! And Greg...details on said friend? I promise we'll be nice, well, as nice as we ever are anyway...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Laura was concerned about that last year, as she really doesn't like to be around a group of strangers, but she got a really good "vibe" about everyone and ended up having a good time.







Plus, she actually _likes_ the stupid cars.








Brendan


Hmmm, maybe we'll end up with "our group" and "their group". They'll all sit together and talk about how whacked out "our group" is. "Did you know he got up at three am to wrench on the car? And it still didnt work"...etc..Yeah, I can hear it now...might be good therapy for the significant others though, Lord knows they need some if they dont have Scirocco to curse at.


_Modified by punchbug at 6:30 AM 5-7-2008_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Nothing wrong with being a farmer either! And rock the tweed, it's awesome! 

I prefer to be a Gentleman Farmer, a member of the Landed Gentry if you will.
Tweed is actually quite comfy on those chilly mornings when one is required to check on the progress of ones serfs, the poor wretches, they need constant guidence, almost like children in many ways. But come, let us retire to the drawing room and discuss more weighty matters, like what is still required to get ourselves to Cincy.
Oh yes, I had almost forgotten, Good Morning to you.


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*meh*

"And alas the devil stood and saw how awful goodness was."
I never swore I wouldn't post here.
Does anyone know the gent that handed me a set of S badgin' last year and I failed to give him $$$
I suppose I owe interest.
Chris (yep there goes the neighborhood)


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug 5/7/08* »_
Nothing wrong with being a farmer either! And rock the tweed, it's awesome! And Greg...details on said friend? I promise we'll be nice, well, as nice as we ever are anyway...









didnt you make this post yesterday?










_Modified by frd206 at 9:12 AM 5-7-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug on 5/6/08* »_
Nothing wrong with being a farmer either! And rock the tweed, it's awesome! And Greg...details on said friend? I promise we'll be nice, well, as nice as we ever are anyway...









yes


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Ok Cathy, let's try and get the whining under control.









I usually do at some point. It's usually when the next "not a plan" has been hatched.







We all know "Plans are bad" (Jim), or in my case, plans are for the weak. (right now I feel pretty weak, for the record







)

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_De-stress a moment ok? 


Not a hope in hell. How am I going to get these cars done if I "relax"??? Relaxing might be for the weak too, not sure about that SINCE I NEVER FREAKING DO IT!

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_ (And btw, I'd have a talk with the school about the examiner not being there!)
I have a 2Y sitting here not being used - the original tranny from my white car. I will be seeing Mike / JediLynne this Saturday. Perhaps they would be willing to cart it as far as Ypsi on Sunday. Yes, that still means some driving on your part but I wouldn't be able to make it up your way for at least one more weekend.
There are solutions dear, try not to stress too much.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Exactly. Which is why my head told me that today was not a work day. And thanks, to both you and jediLynne were being so nice but I have a new solution I *think*. I ordered a Kevlar 8V style friction disc (210mm/24 spline). I'll use the 4K from Klaus (also ex-Carrots, incest is best) and a .75 fifth out of one of the various dead diesel trannies (can you say low revs on the highway and less hearing loss? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thought so). And of course add in a dash of Quaife which was the source of the agony to begin with, can't STAND not to have that in there eh? So it should be pretty close to what blowed up when all is said and done. (Plus next blow-up could be an easier replacement than the Frankentranny, since it'd just be a 4K to source) Just need to get the disc (Burlington, an hour away) and the gearbox (Midwestern three hours away) and it's all good. Top down, crank the tunes, Cabby to the rescue.








And the test was my misunderstanding of the phrase, "you can write it any time". Which meant "any time before 6pm", though the school is open till 10pm on Mondays. My fault, but still annoying.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
didnt you make this post yesterday?










I think I jinxed it


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Exactly. Which is why my head told me that today was not a work day. And thanks, to both you and jediLynne were being so nice but I have a new solution I *think*. I ordered a Kevlar 8V style friction disc (210mm/24 spline). I'll use the 4K from Klaus (also ex-Carrots, incest is best) and a .75 fifth out of one of the various dead diesel trannies (can you say low revs on the highway and less hearing loss? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thought so). And of course add in a dash of Quaife which was the source of the agony to begin with, can't STAND not to have that in there eh? So it should be pretty close to what blowed up when all is said and done. (Plus next blow-up could be an easier replacement than the Frankentranny, since it'd just be a 4K to source) Just need to get the disc (Burlington, an hour away) and the gearbox (Midwestern three hours away) and it's all good. Top down, crank the tunes, Cabby to the rescue.








. 

So does this mean there is a chance the 16v will be at cincy this year?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
So does this mean there is a chance the 16v will be at cincy this year?

Well, neither of my cars has been on the road since (Edit:Cincy) See, I meant the fall..... Cincy on the brain eh?







Okay. "she" made a 1/4 mile trip (return) down the road to further grind up gear teeth, but yeah, she's still not a "for sure" by any means. Nor is Klaus. She's on two jackstands, he's still on four. 24 days to go? Meh, I only work about 23 of those...so in answer to your question regarding my plans? I have none.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And that other post from long ago? No clue why it tagged along, I DID NOT resend it. See if something hitches a ride on this one.


_Modified by punchbug at 7:28 AM 5-7-2008_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I have an emergency with my wheels I am in dire need of 1 928 7 slot wheel
















Roger - try this place: http://www.porschapart.com
He's a Porsche wrecker just north of Toronto... I've bought a lot of 914 stuff there, and he has barns just full of Porsche parts. I guarantee he'll have at least ~60 thousand sets of those wheels.
Shipping/cost might be killer though.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I have none.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .

kinda how i am with brains


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Same here. Don't be fooled by the post count, I'm really uncomfortable around people I don't know.

We're all shy, well at least I am. But I get over it fast.








WOOHOO!! Signed up! And my boy Klausie is in the first picture on the signup page







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . He looks so happy too, he's an Ohio boy deep down, and he likes to hang with a herd of Roccs.


_Modified by punchbug at 7:32 AM 5-7-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_...so in answer to your question regarding my plans? I have none.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Good! Because we all know that plans are for the weak.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
kinda how i am with brains


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Good! Because we all know that plans are for the weak.









My copyright lawyers will be contacting you.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: meh (StaHiMooney)*

That would be me, and as you can tell I've been so worried about it. 
I came in a kia last year, flew in then rented a car.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: meh (tmechanic)*

more parts keep coming off.... when they should all be going back on


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: meh (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_more parts keep coming off.... when they should all be going back on










LOL, I can sure sympathize. I still need to GET parts, big ones!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: meh (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_more parts keep coming off.... when they should all be going back on
















i still need to pull some parts off of mine....namely the old brakepads and rotors....they are squeaky as hell


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: meh (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_







i still need to pull some parts off of mine....namely the old brakepads and rotors....they are squeaky as hell









i wish all i had left to do was brake pads....








sorry I can't sympathize with you on that one...








suspension, 15 engine parts, wiring, lights, bumpers, sunroof,


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_'Tis official. The sign-up page is up and running.
I will stress again that you *PLEASE* only sign up if you are *FOR SURE* coming to Cincy this year. If you're _probably_ coming... wait 'til you're sure.
And of course, drive your *Scirocco* to Cincy if at all possible!
Da link:
http://www.scirocco.org/list/ohio2k8.reg

27 signed up so far.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
with a little 404 pg ownage.... .










_Modified by mr lee at 8:40 AM 5-7-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: meh (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i wish all i had left to do was brake pads....








sorry I can't sympathize with you on that one...








suspension, 15 engine parts, wiring, lights, bumpers, sunroof, 

Ditto, sort of. On one, gearbox (some assembly required), and the other one is coming together but still needs the interior swapped over, misc. cosmetics like a hood, and mainly finishing random stuff, test driving, tuning, fixing up what leaks or melts. That's about it. The melting remains the major concern.










_Modified by punchbug at 8:49 AM 5-7-2008_


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: meh (punchbug)*

Gah. Sinus infection just hit me like a ton of bricks today. Taking the day off from work, but not for anything fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Brendan


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: meh (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Gah. Sinus infection just hit me like a ton of bricks today. Taking the day off from work, but not for anything fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Brendan

that sucks... however I enjoy working from home all sick. PJ's, Daytime TV, laptop, Green Tea. 
mmmMmm


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
My copyright lawyers will be contacting you.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: meh (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Daytime TV, 
mmmMmm 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: meh (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









guilty pleasures are Divorce Court and Judge Joe Brown..


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: meh (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i wish all i had left to do was brake pads....








sorry I can't sympathize with you on that one...








suspension, 15 engine parts, wiring, lights, bumpers, sunroof, 








i have faith you can get it done


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: meh (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Ditto, sort of. On one, gearbox (some assembly required), and the other one is coming together but still needs the interior swapped over, misc. cosmetics like a hood, and mainly finishing random stuff, test driving, tuning, fixing up what leaks or melts. That's about it. The melting remains the major concern.









_Modified by punchbug at 8:49 AM 5-7-2008_

got faith in you to cathy


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: meh (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
guilty pleasures are Divorce Court and Judge Joe Brown..









divorce court is HILARIOUS....personal favorite whenever i had to wait at the tire place [its been a while though]


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: meh (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
divorce court is HILARIOUS....personal favorite whenever i had to wait at the tire place [its been a while though]

I saw that show at the tire store as well...








Maybee they are affiliated with tire stores to broadcast reruns of the show.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: meh (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
got faith in you to cathy

Yeah, I have faith in me too, but I need to get someting going eh?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: meh (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I saw that show at the tire store as well...








Maybee they are affiliated with tire stores to broadcast reruns of the show.









i dont know...but they all seem to have it on, or jerry springer, but thats to be expected


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: meh (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Yeah, I have faith in me too, but I need to get someting going eh?

usually helps the process if it eventually gets started in the 1st place


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: meh (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
usually helps the process if it eventually gets started in the 1st place









It's WAY started, the 16Vs gearbox that came out Friday had life support withdrawn Sunday, a new Kevlar friction disc is being made as we speak, and I really just need to get the 4K back, and that's pending Drew's arrangements. (I didn't know I'd need it and opted against trying to fit it into the Cabby to bring it home when I was there last. Ever look at the cargo space in a Cabby? The correct answer to that is "What cargo space?", especially with a big sub in the rear glovebox, err, "trunk") So that's as done as that'll get for the moment. I'll pull the passenger seat when I go get that.
Klaus has eaten up a TON of weekends, and he's been away since the first risk of snowfall back in December. It's just about free time really, and having the parts when you have time to put them on. And add the fact that the car is three hours away, I can't just work on him after work eh? Six hours of driving per wrenching session, but he needed to be up there for this stuff. "Her" I can deal with whenever cause she's here, it's more a case of shuffling parts hither and yon.
So yeah, I've BEEN trying. It'd be less concerning if there were more days left. Time's a bitch.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: meh (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

So yeah, I've BEEN trying. It'd be less concerning if there were more days left. Time's a bitch.








i know its started
atleast mikey bee wont ask you to haul his goods in the cabby


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: meh (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_atleast mikey bee wont ask you to haul his goods in the cabby


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: meh (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

















he only sells the finest intact dead hookers....how are you gonna fit a whole dead hooker in a glovebox?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: meh (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

















Unless we strapped them in "Weekend at Bernie's" style....







(hope I got the movie name right,,,)


_Modified by punchbug at 10:56 AM 5-7-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: meh (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

















Can I quote myself?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: meh (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Can I quote myself?









Looks that way. Anyway, the Mikey B issue is a non-issue when we have MkII Jettas, that's what they're for, isn't it? (BIG trunk!!)


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: meh (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Looks that way. Anyway, the Mikey B issue is a non-issue when we have MkII Jettas, that's what they're for, isn't it? (BIG trunk!!)









if you need big trunks....mk5 jetta trunks are obscenely huge.
with the back seat down, i can lay down,full extension [of my legs







], and not touch head or toe to the trunk lid of front seats [and im 6 foot]
i think i could fit atleast 5 bodies in the trunk, easy.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: meh (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
mk5 jettas are obscenely huge.


There, better...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: meh (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
that sucks... however I enjoy working from home all sick. PJ's, Daytime TV, laptop, Green Tea. 
mmmMmm 

I haven't even had the TV on in like 4 days.







Things have been nuts around here this week. Laura's grandfather passed away last thursday, then her grandma had a heart attack on sunday and she's been in the ICU since then. Been doing the "taking shifts" thing so that someone is there with her but it's not looking good.








Brendan


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: meh (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
There, better...

touche.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
27 signed up so far.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
with a little 404 pg ownage.... .









_Modified by mr lee at 8:40 AM 5-7-2008_

Nice ownage, BTW, before I forget, that is PURT-EEEEEE!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: meh (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_i think i could fit atleast 5 bodies in the trunk, easy.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Nice ownage, BTW, before I forget, that is PURT-EEEEEE!

thanks cath... all those parts are now @ powder coat


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Same here. Don't be fooled by the post count, I'm really uncomfortable around people I don't know.

Funny. I know you, but that only makes me more uncomfortable around you


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: meh (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Gah. Sinus infection just hit me like a ton of bricks today. Taking the day off from work, but not for anything fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Brendan

Do you use a netti (sp?) pot?
SInus/nasal irrigation. Kinda gross at first, but your recovery will go SO much faster.
http://altmedicine.about.com/c...n.htm
Last year mom had 9 Sinus infections, this year she's had 3 since starting irrigation.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: meh (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
guilty pleasures are Divorce Court and Judge Joe Brown..









I'm hooked on some soaps that are on TV at the gym when I'm on the treadmill. As the world turns andd sometime The young and the restless.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: meh (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I'm hooked on some soaps that are on TV at the gym when I'm on the treadmill. As the world turns andd sometime The young and the restless.










The cat is out of the bag.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: meh (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

The cat is out of the bag.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

HA! That's the least of the things I could admit and feel embarassed about


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: meh (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I'm hooked on some soaps that are on TV at the gym when I'm on the treadmill. As the world turns andd sometime The young and the restless.









it explains a lot


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: meh (mr lee)*

alright.
who was talking about me?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: meh (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
HA! That's the least of the things I could admit and feel embarassed about









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: meh (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_alright.
who was talking about me?









were your ears burning?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: meh (frd206)*

his ass was on fire


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Funny. I know you, but that only makes me more uncomfortable around you


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: meh (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_alright.
who was talking about me?









everyone....but it is ok......it is always behind your back


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: meh (Neptuno)*

$7000 scirocco
 $7K


_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 5:20 PM 5-7-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: meh (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_$7000 scirocco
 $7K

_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 5:20 PM 5-7-2008_

clean...but not 7k clean


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: meh (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_$7000 scirocco
 $7K

_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 5:20 PM 5-7-2008_

The "Arctic ice *COLD* a/c must cost $5,000







Needs a headlight too!
It does look pretty nice but I wouldn't consider paying 7k for it.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: meh (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_$7000 scirocco
 $7K

_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 5:20 PM 5-7-2008_

thats clean, but is it worth $7k ? Just curious on anyone else's thoughts on the price.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: meh (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
thats clean, but is it worth $7k ? Just curious on anyone else's thoughts on the price. 

personally, id never pay 7k for a scirocco...cuz itd have to be highly modded or super original to warrant that, which kinda defeats the 'look what i did to it' factor.
either 90% of the car would be modded prior or id feel terrible cutting into something nice and original


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: meh (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
personally, id never pay 7k for a scirocco...cuz itd have to be highly modded or super original to warrant that, which kinda defeats the 'look what i did to it' factor.
either 90% of the car would be modded prior or id feel terrible cutting into something nice and original

thats kinda my point. I know of a few rocc's I'd pay 7-10k for because of how they were modified / restored. However, is an OG rocco worth more / less / equal to a highly modified car?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: meh (mr lee)*








well SOMEONE wants it fellas.
if you haven't noticed, the auction is "winning"


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: meh (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_







well SOMEONE wants it fellas.
if you haven't noticed, the auction is "winning"









bidding history is a bit "out of the norm"... 
I'm watching it now.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: meh (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
thats kinda my point. I know of a few rocc's I'd pay 7-10k for because of how they were modified / restored. However, is an OG rocco worth more / less / equal to a highly modified car?

for the right og rocc....







but that thing would have to need ZERO done to it, in my book, to pay that much for it


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: meh (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
thats clean, but is it worth $7k ? Just curious on anyone else's thoughts on the price. 

My thoughts? It may well appraise out at that, but it won't likely sell for that. This question always kills me. If we sell a car "we got robbed", but if one's for sale "it's overpriced." Bottom line is *it's worth what someone is willing to pay.* So why not do a little fishing if you plan to sell? There may be someone looking for just that car, who is willing to pay. I am not that person.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: meh (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
bidding history is a bit "out of the norm"... 
I'm watching it now. 

a bit?

_Quote, originally posted by *ebay auction* »_
Bidders:4Bids:7Time left:3 hours 33 mins 13 secs
Bidder Bid Amount Bid Time 

e***e( 3 ) US $7,000.00 

May-02-08 13:57:45 PDT

a***2( 40Feedback score is 10 to 49) US $821.00 
May-02-08 05:22:48 PDT

e***r( 325Feedback score is 100 to 499) US $750.37 

May-02-08 04:00:44 PDT

a***2( 40Feedback score is 10 to 49) US $721.00

May-02-08 05:22:28 PDT

a***2( 40Feedback score is 10 to 49) US $621.00 

May-02-08 05:22:09 PDT

h***o( 3 ) US $500.00 
May-01-08 17:36:46 PDT

a***2( 40Feedback score is 10 to 49) US $300.00 
May-01-08 11:17:30 PDT

Starting Price US $200.00 
Apr-30-08 18:34:10 PDT


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: meh (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_*it's worth what someone is willing to pay.* 

^ that is the case with almost any car. However the value of the scirocco has been argued many many times.... so to get a good perspective, I like watching these higher priced original cars and highly modified cars. For example SciroccoJim's black mk2.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: meh (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_However, is an *OG rocco* worth more / less / equal to a highly modified car?

You bet I am


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: meh (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
a bit?


when I see bidding history like that I always think... "wow this guys' friend got on and bumped it up for him"
but thats neither here nor there


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: meh (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
for the right og rocc....







but that thing would have to need ZERO done to it, in my book, to pay that much for it

No surgery, no scars, never any broken bones. No piercings, but a few tattoos...
Just get the eraser wheel out and I'll be in showroom-stock condition!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: meh (G-rocco)*

I'm all stock, except for a deleted appendix. It was just part of the evaporative emissions system. Don't need it anyway!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: meh (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm all stock, except for a deleted appendix. It was just part of the evaporative emissions system. Don't need it anyway!









timbo's car is like the guy who is running on one kidney, no appendix, and while they were in there, installed a metal hip cuz it was gonna go soon
only what you need to survive, replace anything prone to fail


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
Eine Antinov. Never seen one in person, but have seen on flying over head. They used to put the space shuttle on the back of it. 

Actually their space shuttle went on top of the big one, the AN-225. Now that thing is a beast.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

our space shuttle was transported in one of these


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
You're just jealous because you didn't make the list.









I would have to quit my job in order to make the list, myself.
Got the ball joint changed last night, and there was a message when I got home that my new timing belt cover is in. So this weekend I can put it on and all the v belts and pulleys. Almost there!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Same here. Don't be fooled by the post count, I'm really uncomfortable around people I don't know.

Yeah, he hid behind the garage the entire weekend.
jk


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Yeah, he hid behind the garage the entire weekend.
jk









I did kinda wander around by myself looking for people I knew a little bit to talk to.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: meh (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
thats clean, but is it worth $7k ? Just curious on anyone else's thoughts on the price. 

I wouldn't pay that much, but obviously it's worth that to someone. When these pop on ebay, and sell for nice prices, it is good for us in the sense of an insurance claim though.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: meh (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_There may be someone looking for just that car, who is willing to pay. I am not that person.









Me neither. In the quick glance I took, I see some pretty good scuffs on the bumper and it looks like it may have had some paintwork done - slight mismatch at the door and quarter panel. Or I'm seeing things.
But hey, makes my car worth all the more....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Actually their space shuttle went on top of the big one, the AN-225. Now that thing is a beast.









BIG!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I did kinda wander around by myself looking for people I knew a little bit to talk to.

I was just kidding. Made the whole thing up, unless you really did spend the weekend hiding, but I didn't know anything about it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
I was just kidding. Made the whole thing up, unless you really did spend the weekend hiding, but I didn't know anything about it.

I know.







I wasn't really hiding, but there were times when I was struggling to overcome my inherent shyness.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

But!! CINCY!!









IT'S SO CLOSE I CAN TASTE IT!!! MUAHAAHHAA!


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*

I think I will make it.
I had a curb grab my oil pan and try to rip the motor out. almost did it too. 
I have everything to get it together this weekend now. 
once it is together I have to see if I busted tire belts or exhaust flex joints.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_But!! CINCY!!









IT'S SO CLOSE I CAN TASTE IT!!! MUAHAAHHAA!

im really excited


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (weeblebiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weeblebiker* »_I think I will make it.
I had a curb grab my oil pan and try to rip the motor out. almost did it too. 
I have everything to get it together this weekend now. 
once it is together I have to see if I busted tire belts or exhaust flex joints.
















when i was under my car this weekend, i found some crub bite marks on mine....odd since i KNOW i havent hit anything with it since ive had the car [my lip would be decimated if i did







], especially wierd b/c before i had it looked lifted








got it










_Modified by frd206 at 8:52 PM 5-7-2008_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_








BIG!

I wonder how big a scirocco would be in that picture... Probably the size of that little red box on the right wing of the shuttle.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*

Weird.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I know.







I wasn't really hiding, but there were times when I was struggling to overcome my inherent shyness.

Alcohol will fix that! Well, it works for me anyway.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Weird.









tell me about it


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_But!! CINCY!!









IT'S SO CLOSE I CAN TASTE IT!!! MUAHAAHHAA!

*drools*


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
I wonder how big a scirocco would be in that picture... Probably the size of that little red box on the right wing of the shuttle.

It would take 21 MkIIs, end to end, to span the AN-225's wingspan. It would take 53.7 of them side by side to span it.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
It would take 21 MkIIs, end to end, to span the AN-225's wingspan. It would take 53.7 of them side by side to span it.

53.7....rounded down...those engineers knew what was up


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

So I just read the thread about the pass. side motor mount and it appears that I pressed mine in upside down, which is the way the old one was too. Not much of a chance that I can press it back out and repress though, so I will probably just run it as is.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_But!! CINCY!!









IT'S SO CLOSE I CAN TASTE IT!!! MUAHAAHHAA!

Those are all SUCH gorgeous examples, it'd make a new guy nervous to show up! We love 'em all though, right?


_Modified by punchbug at 7:30 PM 5-7-2008_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Those are all SUCH gorgeous examples, it'd make a new guy nervous to show up! We love 'em all though, right?

lol... 
yay for my bone stock mk2. 
I need those wheels fast Marc, so I can be in the cool cats club.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

I almost forgot... check this out!
It's hard to see but, my local newspaper actually spelled Scirocco "Scirocco"!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_I almost forgot... check this out!
It's hard to see but, my local newspaper actually spelled Scirocco "Scirocco"!









effing awesome...blurry, but awesome


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
blurry, but awesome

sry. had to use the crap fuji camera


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
lol... 
yay for my bone stock mk2. 
I need those wheels fast Marc, so I can be in the cool cats club.

Bone stock Mk2's are cool too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
sry. had to use the crap fuji camera









whatever, you described the picture accurately....which is more than most in the classifieds


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
got it


yup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Alcohol will fix that! Well, it works for me anyway.

The cause of, and solution to all lifes problems!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
*drools*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yeah Cincy!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Those are all SUCH gorgeous examples, it'd make a new guy nervous to show up! We love 'em all though, right?


will you be a hip MK2 kid this year?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_
The cause of, and solution to all lifes problems!

Alcohol is also good for cooking. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*

It is official now. I am eating an apple. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_It is official now. I am eating an apple. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

keeping the doctor away?


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Alcohol is also good for cooking. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Cooking? You mean like Ramen?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_It is official now. I am eating an apple. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

*CRUNCH* OWW!!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (timbo2132)*

Well we are a couple days into May and finally _(yup finally)_ The car is almost ready for the floor!
So here are a few things I still need to get my hands on.
- anyone have a starter bolt that doesn't have the triple square head
- Need to know find a rear motor to tranny bolt._ (It wasn't there when I pulled the transmission)_ Sucks because it was new from the last time


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Well we are a couple days into May and finally _(yup finally)_ The car is almost ready for the floor!
So here are a few things I still need to get my hands on.
- anyone have a starter bolt that doesn't have the triple square head
- Need to know find a rear motor to tranny bolt._ (It wasn't there when I pulled the transmission)_ Sucks because it was new from the last time










I thought starter bolts were just hex-heads. That's what mine are








When I took my engine out last year, I bought a lot of new, non-stripped bolts from the stealership. I'm sure i got ripped off


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Well we are a couple days into May and finally _(yup finally)_ The car is almost ready for the floor!
So here are a few things I still need to get my hands on.
- anyone have a starter bolt that doesn't have the triple square head
- Need to know find a rear motor to tranny bolt._ (It wasn't there when I pulled the transmission)_ Sucks because it was new from the last time










glad to see your finally making progress.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sounds like your a hell-ov-a lot closer than I am


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (85roccoZ400)*

Get Mk3 starter bolts - they have 19mm heads, NORMAL heads. Much nicererer like.


----------



## slow90GL8v (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow, this thread is nuts. Looks like the Scirocco communty is heathier than ever!Someday maybe I'll get another one and make the voyage down. 
Almost makes me miss my 16v..


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (slow90GL8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slow90GL8v* »_Wow, this thread is nuts. Looks like the Scirocco communty is heathier than ever!Someday maybe I'll get another one and make the voyage down. 
Almost makes me miss my 16v..

You dont need a Rocc to come, some people even drive Kias. You can have your Rocco in spirit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
will you be a hip MK2 kid this year?

Hell, I might be a hip Kia kid (A1 Kia, mind you). 
BUT, I will be there, and that's what counts. And in the time between now and then I will do everything in my power to get a Rocco (or two) running. Got some tranny rebuilding parts ordered last night. Cha ching, my poor bank account is reeling!! (Might as well give it the going over since Pete's "in there" anyway) Maybe I should get the Wolfie mobilized, might be easier..







The real concern is that the gearbox rebuild may cost me a new sand blasting cabinet....tempting to clean the thing up eh? The boy's deep into acquiring other powder coating goodies (bigger compressor, bigger parts washer, a stove or two....)...to go with my Mothers day gift of course...







NEXT yar will be about powder coated accessories, mark my words. Yes, I meant YAR, we be pirates before the coffee gets consumed.







YAR... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I thought starter bolts were just hex-heads. That's what mine are










Klaus has two Allens (always confuses the hell out of me); her misery is one of each. She self deleted a triple square one (she's always trying to watch her figure







), and I replaced it with an Allen. The cars around here have mostly triple squares. Maybe it's an early/late distinction?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Yes, I meant YAR, we be pirates before the coffee gets consumed.







YAR... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yar?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*

YAR!!!!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Mornin'








own










_Modified by wheeltowheel at 7:10 AM 5-8-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*









Mornin'


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Get Mk3 starter bolts - they have 19mm heads, NORMAL heads. Much nicererer like.

sound like a plan... actually I should have them already.
but if not there easy to come by.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
glad to see your finally making progress.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sounds like your a hell-ov-a lot closer than I am









not really b3rt, there is still way more work to be had.
- my passanger side tray that hold my MS and stuff is still held up with a jackstand.
- still need an exhaust put on the car! mod the one I bought that was suppose to be a bolt on one








- passanger side window still needs to be fixed
- headlights still need to be assembled (if my parts every come in)
- replace the lower radiator hose
- fix my oil return line off the turbo
okay im just going to stop right there


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (85roccoZ400)*

Goodmorning.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: meh (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Do you use a netti (sp?) pot?
SInus/nasal irrigation. Kinda gross at first, but your recovery will go SO much faster.
http://altmedicine.about.com/c...n.htm
Last year mom had 9 Sinus infections, this year she's had 3 since starting irrigation.

Wow, like 10 pages ago but anyway...
Never used one, although Laura's mom owns a natural food store and she has Neti pots- we always go in there and laugh at the picture on the box:








But I might give it a try. I used to get sinus infections all the time but have not had one in about 5 years or so. This one happened to be REALLY bad, and also it had to happen at the worst time.
Brendan


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Wow.
That is a bad picture. It would put me off using one too.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_YAR!!!!

Indeed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Coffee? yes please. 
Scheduled to get the Sciroccos out of storage today.








I might take pictures.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Wow.
That is a bad picture. It would put me off *dating that girl*.

fixed.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Well Marc, she's not wearing black, so she's probably dressed a little too brightly for you


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Well Marc, she's not wearing black, so she's probably dressed a little too brightly for you









Talk about Marc..... His 83 is a car I am looking forward to seing in person....
Morning, 2 cups of coffee into the day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Morning, 2 cups of coffee into the day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Likewise. But it feels like it's gonna be a 4 cup of coffee day


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Well we are a couple days into May and finally _(yup finally)_ The car is almost ready for the floor!
So here are a few things I still need to get my hands on.
- anyone have a starter bolt that doesn't have the triple square head
- Need to know find a rear motor to tranny bolt._ (It wasn't there when I pulled the transmission)_ Sucks because it was new from the last time









Brian, let me check on the MM to tranny bolts. I've got a mess o parts from Dan Bubb from my and Roger's tranny rebuilds last year.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_That is a bad picture. It would put me off using one too.

Ditto. But the way I feel this morning, I'd certainly consider it.
So far 31 vehicles on the sign-up page, including most recently, the Unicorn. Where HAS Jeff been anyway? (And why am I suddenly hungry for cookies?)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Well Marc, she's not wearing black, so she's probably dressed a little too brightly for you









oh snap


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Talk about Marc..... His 83 is a car I am looking forward to seing in person....


will be there my friend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Likewise. But it feels like it's gonna be a 4 cup of coffee day









That kind of a day huh?
Off to work I go. Garage prep work that is, to get ready to work on Sciroccos in there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

sign up people!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_sign up people!

YOU sign up... and QUIT telling me what to do MIKE


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_sign up people!

Uh, oh, everyone! (kinda) quiet down he has been there for about 10 minutes.....quick talk about him, but not really.... http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
YOU sign up... and QUIT telling me what to do MIKE









ok THATS IT! NO ride in the DOOOSH for you!!
I say GOOD DAY sir!!








_effen towel_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
ok THATS IT! NO ride in the DOOOSH for you!!
I say GOOD DAY sir!!








_effen towel_

I thought it was the wooooosh or soooowsh


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
I thought it was the wooooosh or soooowsh









nope, it's the DOOOOOOOOOOOOSH


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
nope, it's the DOOOOOOOOOOOOSH










... bag


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

... bag 










dont you have some cars to go get out of storage


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
So far 31 vehicles on the sign-up page, including most recently, the Unicorn. Where HAS Jeff been anyway? (And why am I suddenly hungry for cookies?)

Jeff's son Stuart (aka "The Boy") just became an Eagle Scout this past weekend. From what Jeff was telling me, he's been working with Stuart to get all of the details lined up as well as planning the celebratory BBQ.
He'll be back here now that there is less on his plate.
Mmmmmm, Cindy Cookies. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

that is going to looks a LOT different..


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Mmmmmm, Cindy Cookies. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Are they made with real Cindy?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
dont you have some cars to go get out of storage


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_that is going to looks a LOT different..











Droping an 8V motor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Droping an 8V motor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









dropping it off a cliff!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Brian, let me check on the MM to tranny bolts. I've got a mess o parts from Dan Bubb from my and Roger's tranny rebuilds last year. 

Thanks Joe! oh yeah I need the shifter linkage piece that bolts onto the transmission. . . I can't seem to find it.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I killed one of the sideburns on a curb yesterday. RIP.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_








I killed one of the sideburns on a *crurb* yesterday. RIP.









fixed for ya


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_








I killed one of the sideburns on a curb yesterday. RIP.









your not even LOW.... wtf crazy 
edit: 408 page OWNAGE!!!!










_Modified by mr lee at 1:40 PM 5-8-2008_


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Odered new tires yesterday so I can make it to Ohio http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_Odered new tires yesterday so I can make it to Ohio http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I have to wait until the 15th to get new tires for the new wheels cutting it a bit close


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I have to wait until the 15th to get new tires for the new wheels cutting it a bit close

Plenty of time!


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

I see another person from Tampa (Dan) on the list. What time are you leaving? I might not be able to caravan with 53GBX.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
I have to wait until the 15th to get new tires for the new wheels cutting it a bit close

ahhahahaha your funny.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_I see another person from Tampa (Dan) on the list. What time are you leaving? I might not be able to caravan with 53GBX.

is Ginster rollin w/ 53GBX ?


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_is Ginster rollin w/ 53GBX ?

I believe so, I just IMed them both. I wont be able to drive with them since my friend thats coming with me doesnt get out of work until later. Im hoping Dan will be leaving when I can.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*

right on... I'm excited to see those guys again. 
along with the rest of you all...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I gotta remember to pick up a few cases of Boulevard Wheat!!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
ahhahahaha your funny. 

Let me understand you...I mean, funny like I'm a clown? I amuse you? I make you laugh? I'm here to (etc.) amuse you? What do you mean, funny? Funny how? How am I funny?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
Let me understand you...I mean, funny like I'm a clown? I amuse you? I make you laugh? I'm here to (etc.) amuse you? What do you mean, funny? Funny how? How am I funny?


"cutting it close" by tires on the 15th... that's not CLOSE at all. So, I'm assuming your making a "joke" by making this statement.... and it was a funny joke.
you = funny


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

well it will be close if I cant find the tires I need locally and have to order them


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_Let me understand you...I mean, funny like I'm a clown? I amuse you? I make you laugh? I'm here to (etc.) amuse you? What do you mean, funny? Funny how? How am I funny?

You just said funny like a thousand times http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_
You just said funny like a thousand times http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thats funny


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Man, I should be outside cleaning my car but its like 150 degrees.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_Man, I should be outside cleaning my car but its like 150 degrees.

and I am stuck at work


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_and I am stuck at work

Now Im guited into going outside, you big meany.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

gettin' balanced.... road force balanced!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_gettin' balanced.... road force balanced! 


Isn't that a bad Kevin Bacon movie from the 80's?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_I see another person from Tampa (Dan) on the list. What time are you leaving? I might not be able to caravan with 53GBX.

I don't think he ever really posts here, and you might not be able to go slow enough for him to keep up (his car is a diesel).


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_gettin' balanced.... road force balanced! 









Sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My high school got one of those during my senior year. It was awesome.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: meh (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_









Brendan

Sexy!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: meh (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Sexy!









I sure feel bad for the model that had to do that!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I don't think he ever really posts here, and you might not be able to go slow enough for him to keep up (his car is a diesel).









He wrote on the signup that he is hoping to bring the 16V-I didn't know he had one, but cool.
I should sign up too, but am waiting a few days to see if my wife gets a job she interviewed for. If she doesn't get it she wants to go, then I can sign up with the proper amount.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
He wrote on the signup that he is hoping to bring the 16V-I didn't know he had one, but cool.


IIRC he bought it last winter, and drove it home from California.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
thats funny


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
dont you have some cars to go get out of storage

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The black monster is out of storage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








It is loud as heck, the brakes make a funny noise







and there is lots of dust on the darn car.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I gotta remember to pick up a few cases of Boulevard Wheat!! 









mmmmm beer.
gotta bring some local stuff too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_well it will be close if I cant find the tires I need locally and have to order them

Get rusted 13" steelies and worn out four season tires. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The black monster is out of storage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








It is loud as heck, the brakes make a funny noise







and there is lots of dust on the darn car.









2100CC's should be loud
brakes will do that after not being used for long time
and the dust still being on the car means you did not drive it fast enough for it to blow away


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Isn't that a bad Kevin Bacon movie from the 80's?










mmm bacon.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Get rusted 13" steelies and worn out four season tires. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I will just do like Greg and roll on the same wheels as last year GASP!!!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
I will just do like Greg and *enjoy a Martini*!!!!

fixed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
2100CC's should be loud
brakes will do that after not being used for long time
and the dust still being on the car means you did not drive it fast enough for it to blow away









Leaking from the exhaust manifold. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I gotta call Potterman after Cincy for an 8V header. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
Let me understand you...I mean, funny like I'm a clown? I amuse you? I make you laugh? I'm here to (etc.) amuse you? What do you mean, funny? Funny how? How am I funny?



No it's more the back away slowly, don't make any sudden moves, and don't make eye contact, that kinda funny.


_Modified by tmechanic at 7:22 PM 5-8-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Get rusted 13" steelies and worn out four season tires. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









They won't fit over his brakes. Break the brakes?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Get rusted 13" steelies and worn out four season tires. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










meh, get 14"


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Could anybody else not get on Vortex a little while ago?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Yes, I was having trouble.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Yes, it timed out for me.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The black monster is out of storage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif is right, eh? Winter is just so long...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Well, it turns out I did press my pass. motor mount in right afterall. Just read some wrong info last night and thought it was wrong. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Well, that's a relief. I'm not sure it's possible to salvage those (easily) if you put them in upside down.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Jeff's son Stuart (aka "The Boy") just became an Eagle Scout this past weekend. From what Jeff was telling me, he's been working with Stuart to get all of the details lined up as well as planning the celebratory BBQ.


Well that explains it. Congrats Stuart!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Are they made with real Cindy?









*zing*
I love that movie.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I don't think he ever really posts here, and you might not be able to go slow enough for him to keep up (his car is a diesel).









Dan Snow is only on the 'rocco list AFAIK. He's hoping to be able to drive his 16v this year though.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_IIRC he bought it last winter, and drove it home from California.

No, that was Randall. Dan's had his red 16v for years, but it's been off-road for the last few.


_Modified by vwdaun at 9:32 PM 5-8-2008_


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
No, that was Randall. Dan's had his red 16v for years, but it's been off-road for the last few.


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_ IIRC he bought it last winter, and drove it home from California.

Randall here, I'm bringing a Silver 88 16v,that has not been to Cincy before, which is the Scirocco, I drove from California to Florida between Christmas and New year eve 2007.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Well, that's a relief. I'm not sure it's possible to salvage those (easily) if you put them in upside down.

Probably not. I was just going to run it as is, if that was the case. As they say up here, "Run ah"(instead of run her)


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Thanks Joe! oh yeah I need the shifter linkage piece that bolts onto the transmission. . . I can't seem to find it. 

I'll look for that, too.
Got lots o' parts in the back of the Scirocco.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_








I killed one of the sideburns on a curb yesterday. RIP.

















Oh look, that's me in the picture on the phone! I'm transfixed by the sideburns.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Mission accomplished.
My Scirocco now has euro lights. They've only been sitting around my living room for a year and a half now.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Mission accomplished.
My Scirocco now has euro lights. They've only been sitting around my living room for a year and a half now.
















I plan to put euro headlights on my Scirocco this weekend.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*

No worries about that living room Cholland, Cincy's usually a good source for new living room decor. I still have a nice hood in my hall, the cats will miss it when it finally goes on the car.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_







I plan to put euro headlights on my Scirocco this weekend.

Nice! I'd like to see some pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Nice! I'd like to see some pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I though your car already had Euro headlights


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I don't think he ever really posts here, and you might not be able to go slow enough for him to keep up (his car is a diesel).









No worries on the slow, I drive like an old lady anyway.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I don't think he ever really posts here, and you might not be able to go slow enough for him to keep up (his car is a diesel).









actually Dan Snow plans to bring a Red 16v Scirocco this year










_Modified by 53BGTX at 11:41 PM 5-8-2008_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

OK, I spent the last 2 hrs under my car, the cat is mounted but when I tried to install the header I couldn't get it to fit over the studs, am I doing something wrong?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I killed one of the sideburns on a curb yesterday. RIP.









i have a pair if you need em http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

chris...i might need to draft your services again....brake job is going less than smoothly.

anyone able to take a shot of how 8v brake anti-rattle springs are mounted?
also, how necessary are the rotor screws? cuz mine are destroyed


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well that explains it. Congrats Stuart!

 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

The screws on the rotors are unnecessary. Just there so the rotor doesn't fall off when you pull the caliper bracket off. I'm not sure off the top of my head what the pads on an 8v look like, I know that the 16v has a lever-style spring on the top of the pad that pushes against the top of the caliper. I also know that on the back pads I had trouble getting those anti-rattle clips in there with the pads, so I just left them out, and I haven't had any issues with rattles or squeaks.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_The screws on the rotors are unnecessary. Just there so the rotor doesn't fall off when you pull the caliper bracket off. I'm not sure off the top of my head what the pads on an 8v look like, I know that the 16v has a lever-style spring on the top of the pad that pushes against the top of the caliper. I also know that on the back pads I had trouble getting those anti-rattle clips in there with the pads, so I just left them out, and I haven't had any issues with rattles or squeaks.

i might leave mine out then...cuz theuy are clips. still dosnt solve the fact i cant get the caliper back on








the piston seems to be a hair too far out to slip over


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

[stupid question]Did you compress the piston?[/stupid question]


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

oh well..headed to the beach tomorrow...maybe letting her sit there and think about what shes done will help
as will a clear head on my end.
im getting a macbook tomm, possibly a DSLR, oh, and maybe more ducks


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_[stupid question]Did you compress the piston?[/stupid question]

yes....but with it fully compressed it does not seem to want to give me enough to slide over the new pads...were talking it looks like it wants to go type clearance issues


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
yes....but with it fully compressed it does not seem to want to give me enough to slide over the new pads...were talking it looks like it wants to go type clearance issues

It must not be compressed all the way for some reason. Did you take the cap off the master cylinder? That might help a little. Other than that, maybe your caliper is bad, or your brake hose is collapsed inside.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
im getting a macbook tomm, possibly a DSLR, oh, and maybe more ducks









Enjoy the MacBook (and the SLR if you get one). Which MacBook are you getting?
OWN:










_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 1:06 AM 5-9-2008_


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_oh well..headed to the beach tomorrow...maybe letting her sit there and think about what shes done will help
as will a clear head on my end.
im getting a macbook tomm, possibly a DSLR, oh, and maybe more ducks









Which DSLR you lucky bastard?


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*

Who's coming from the pacific North Left? I have some leeway on my schedule... rather have a caravan so I don't try to beat my last time in Montana.








Hopefully driving the 16v but possibly the R.
Chris Bennett
510-206-0949


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_chris...i might need to draft your services again....brake job is going less than smoothly.

anyone able to take a shot of how 8v brake anti-rattle springs are mounted?
also, how necessary are the rotor screws? cuz mine are destroyed









I had one of the anti rattle springs missing on the Cabby and it made me NUTS! Sounds like a bad strut bearing or something, rattled ALL the time. Might be worth firing the sucker in there. GL with it, I <heart> doing brakes.....(not)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

So, my cat brought a bird







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
She doesn't screw around eh?









And my greenhouse is a full time job, overlaid on the full time job that I already have,,,(not to mention the night job): (Please note the daily Cabby parked out back, therefore sort of on topic)

And of course the shed still isn;t where it needs to go, so there was more work for the POS, she's such a beast:

And now, on topic and *SO FLUFFY AND CUTE*...the new clutch for "her". Kevlar needs 1000 kms of break-in to wear off the fluff, then you can beat the living poop out of it...









There, that should provide some points of discussion, or not.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Good Morning Folks


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_So, my cat brought a bird







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
She doesn't screw around eh?











Oh Cathy your cat is hardcore


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And now, on topic and *SO FLUFFY AND CUTE*...the new clutch for "her". Kevlar needs 1000 kms of break-in to wear off the fluff, then you can beat the living poop out of it...











Cathy is that clutch for the small input shaft transmission?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Enjoy the MacBook (and the SLR if you get one). Which MacBook are you getting?


black macbook with the tricked out processor


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I had one of the anti rattle springs missing on the Cabby and it made me NUTS! Sounds like a bad strut bearing or something, rattled ALL the time. Might be worth firing the sucker in there. GL with it, I <heart> doing brakes.....(not)

my fear exactly







oh well, hopefully ill have time to figure it out or someone will post up a picture
rainy weekend at the beach....still excited. why? beach food: awesome pizza, ice cream, gotta find the sirocco hotel







, oh, and maybe some dogfishhead beer








but most of all....no sales tax in DE


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
black macbook with the tricked out processor









Are you going to add some pink


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_So, my cat brought a bird







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
She doesn't screw around eh?











Wow. Remind me not to screw around with Puss Puss when she's hungry 'eh?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

wtf kind of bird is that? looks like a hawk or something.
Ah, anti rattle clips. Missing some on the Jetta, damn, they irritate the piss out of me. I have spares. But I *just*can't* seem to get around to putting them in








damn I'm lazy.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Cincy Info thread is posted. Hopefully Paul can get it stickied to the top of the forum today.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Cincy Info thread is posted. Hopefully Paul can get it stickied to the top of the forum today.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Daun I asked some time ago on page I don't know
Are dogs welcome?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Daun I asked some time ago on page I don't know
Are dogs welcome?

'Tis addressed in the info thread. (Well, post really, Paul has already stickied and locked it. Yay!)
In short, yes as long as you clean up after them.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
'Tis addressed in the info thread. (Well, post really, Paul has already stickied and locked it. Yay!)
In short, yes as long as you clean up after them.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (StaHiMooney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StaHiMooney* »_Who's coming from the pacific North Left? I have some leeway on my schedule... rather have a caravan so I don't try to beat my last time in Montana.








Hopefully driving the 16v but possibly the R.
Chris Bennett
510-206-0949


I'll be coming from the north east..but will be going home to the north west







At least you can have company on the way back...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Cincy Info thread is posted. Hopefully Paul can get it stickied to the top of the forum today.









YAY!!! Thanks!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*








I should really start planning on what I am doing for Cincy


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Goodmorning.
Is there a trick to insytalling a header on an 8v sII, because it kicked my a$$ last night and it's still not on.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif moving slow


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_wtf kind of bird is that? looks like a hawk or something.

Looks like some kind of Grouse. Ruffed Grouse maybe?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (digga_b)*

Woot!





















I just finished my AP test! Got out early today and no more of this craptastic book taking up all my Sirocco time... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 






























^^^burn in hell!^^^


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I'll be coming from the north east..but will be going home to the north west







At least you can have company on the way back...

Chris is moving _from_ Seattle _to_ Chicago, so I doubt he'll drive back west after Cincy.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_oh well..headed to the beach tomorrow...maybe letting her sit there and think about what shes done will help
as will a clear head on my end.
im getting a macbook tomm, possibly a DSLR, oh, and maybe more ducks









Awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
more details?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_So, my cat brought a bird







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
She doesn't screw around eh?











Now that's a bruiser. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







I should really start planning on what I am doing for Cincy


Get car off floorstand.
Drive said car to Cincy.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Drive said car to Cincy.









I just want to drive mine! period.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I just want to drive mine! period. 

I drove my car yesterday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Will drive it some more today, and I will wash it too.








I might even take some pictures if I really go nuts.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Tried moving slow and dropping my sway bar, I can still only get it to start going on to 2 or 3 studs, I keep hitting the steering rack.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

you sure the header is correct for your car?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

I had a similar problem with my '84: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1939936
But basically, make sure your engine mounts are new/aligned correctly... got any pics of the interference? 
Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

No pics yet, but what is happening is when I try slide the header flange over the exhaust studs it start to go on the bottomd studs but down section of the header is resting against the rack so the flange is at an angle and jams on the stud.
I'm going to try pulling the studs out and then installing them after the header is in position.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Just drop the passenger's side engine mount - that'll give you the room you need, and then you don't have to worry about broken studs.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I drove my car yesterday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Will drive it some more today, and I will wash it too.








I might even take some pictures if I really go nuts.









It's been more than a week since I drove mine last


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Chris is moving _from_ Seattle _to_ Chicago, so I doubt he'll drive back west after Cincy.


Poor guy, doesn't he know he's going the wrong way?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Just drop the passenger's side engine mount - that'll give you the room you need, and then you don't have to worry about broken studs.

Why would I break studs? They're brand new and I only put them in on Tues.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Cathy is that clutch for the small input shaft transmission?


Yup. Easiest way to get what I want in the way of gear ratios. But it'll be too late for Cincy I think.







Kia parking's gonna suck.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (digga_b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digga_b* »_
Looks like some kind of Grouse. Ruffed Grouse maybe?

Ding, ding ding, we have a winner!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
It's been more than a week since I drove mine last









Let's just not go there, okay?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
more details?

got the macbook, have not set it up yet, transferring files of my pc now
no slr, sony outlet was full of crap....running some more numbers tonight, but might just order online b/c of the various mothers day specials going on
oh, and there was only ONE DUCK at the store i went to earlier


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Ding, ding ding, we have a winner!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

State bird of Pennsylvania! Woo hoo!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
got the macbook, have not set it up yet, transferring files of my pc now
no slr, sony outlet was full of crap....running some more numbers tonight, but might just order online b/c of the various mothers day specials going on
oh, and there was only ONE DUCK at the store i went to earlier









I don't know where you keep getting that money, but feel free to drop some on your Scirocco friends.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I don't know where you keep getting that money, but feel free to drop some on your Scirocco friends.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_got the macbook, have not set it up yet, transferring files of my pc now

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
no slr, sony outlet was full of crap....running some more numbers tonight, but might just order online b/c of the various mothers day specials going on

Aren't you in Manhattan? http://www.bhphotovideo.com/

_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
oh, and there was only ONE DUCK at the store i went to earlier









Ducks becoming rare?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Aren't you in Manhattan? http://www.bhphotovideo.com/
Ducks becoming rare?









im in delaware now, schools done for the year....was trying to avoid sales tax
ducks from gregs supplier are no longer being stocked apparently


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

1st post from macbook
this things gonna take some getting used to


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

Ah, I almost bought a macbook. The keyboard was horrible though, it was infuriating!! The layout, the key placment, the pitch, the travel.


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Well I am in the process of moving to Chicago so I am going one way...east.








Also schedule changed I am required to drive out on Memorial Day weekend now. I am sure that torpedoes any potential roadwarriors and caravanage


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Re: (Mtl-Marc) » « » 1:54 PM 5-9-2008 

Quote, originally posted by Mtl-Marc » 
Chris is moving from Seattle to Chicago, so I doubt he'll drive back west after Cincy.


Poor guy, doesn't he know he's going the wrong way? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
...Proud to be a VW owner 

I am from Cincinnati and I have traveled all over the world, twice...
I have lived in Seattle for about 12 years and I can say without a doubt that for me anyway, Cincinnati is the center of the universe.
My family is there.
If that wasn't enough I also have Skyline Chili, WEBN, Kings Island, River Fest *fireworks*, and BIG BUTTER JESUS.







Seattle can't compete with that.
I am moving to Chicago as that is the closest I can get for now. They said if I continue to save the world one lighting system at a time for them I can move to Cincy after 6-12 months. If they bone me, well that puts me within driving distance of job interviews. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by StaHiMooney at 5:44 PM 5-9-2008_


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: (StaHiMooney)*

Crap I guess I can drop the Callaway for sale banner in my sig.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Ah, I almost bought a macbook. The keyboard was horrible though, it was infuriating!! The layout, the key placment, the pitch, the travel.









oh really? I am looking in to buying a macbook pro. Good to know this!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
oh really? I am looking in to buying a macbook pro. Good to know this!


Go to an apple store and try it out - -remember that you will get used to it after a while, but the nice thing is you can try it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I think most laptops are like that. Every one I've ever used has felt really weird compared to the desktops I've been using forever. My friend has one of those Microsoft keyboards that is supposedly more ergonomic. It's really weird and hard to type on when you're used to a normal keyboard. Especially when you don't type with the "proper" technique.


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Ding, ding ding, we have a winner!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yay! What did I win ?!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_

Go to an apple store and try it out - -remember that you will get used to it after a while, but the nice thing is you can try it.

Could be a personal thing. I've hated laptop keyboards for years. I've used (the same) IBM PS2 keyboard since '91 on my desktops and everything else felt like soft poo in comparison. A few months ago I switched from dell laptops to a Macbook, and it feels just fine. It's taking a bit of getting used to ctrl-alt-command again (after a decade+ away from macs) but I'm loving it overall. The greatest part of the Macbook by far is BSD though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_1st post from macbook


Congrat on your new toy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Let's just not go there, okay?

















A cabby is a good Kia. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Some serious Cincy prep work _has_ started.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Yup. Easiest way to get what I want in the way of gear ratios. But it'll be too late for Cincy I think.







Kia parking's gonna suck.

Not too late for Cincy! And would Kia parking be any better than shotgun in smoky black leather comfort?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I think most laptops are like that. Every one I've ever used has felt really weird compared to the desktops I've been using forever. My friend has one of those Microsoft keyboards that is supposedly more ergonomic. It's really weird and hard to type on when you're used to a normal keyboard. Especially when you don't type with the "proper" technique.

yeah, this thing will take getting used to
but still badass


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Why would I break studs? They're brand new and I only put them in on Tues.

I think he figured they had been on there for some time, since that is usually the case.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

Cool shortcuts you can use on an apple:
Control-Eject - brings up the shutdown/restart dialog
Control-Command-Eject - quits everything and reboots!
The best one though? this only works on apple laptops. Hit Fn and Delete at the same time, and it does a forward delete!

and lastly, the thing that is like ctrl+alt+delete on windows is cmd + opt + esc that does a force quit on the current app.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Not too late for Cincy! And would Kia parking be any better than shotgun in smoky black leather comfort?

Did I say don't go there? So I get home from a benefit dance, and as any good Rocco owner would do, I go look at the girl. Supposedly my mobile Scirocco, well, except for that whole first gear issue. And what do my eyes spy? A river of some sort of fluid. So knowing that she's at an odd angle and all, I figure maybe it's a continuation of the PS fluid leak, which has been slow to this point. But nope, it's ALL HER FUCXKING BRAKE FLUID.







Can I tell the point of origin? That would be no. SO pissed off and depressed all at the same time. Likely a severed brake line. Happy ****ing Mother's day. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif If I had no cars I would have no bad moods.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_yeah, this thing will take getting used to
but still badass

Noice. I'll be looking forward to a full review as I will use that to help determine if I will be going there someday soon. Though, I just got a new work lappy (Cheap as Free!) so that will tide me over for a few more months. 
Cheers!

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Did I say don't go there? So I get home from a benefit dance, and as any good Rocco owner would do, I go look at the girl. Supposedly my mobile Scirocco, well, except for that whole first gear issue. And what do my eyes spy? A river of some sort of fluid. So knowing that she's at an odd angle and all, I figure maybe it's a continuation of the PS fluid leak, which has been slow to this point. But nope, it's ALL HER FUCXKING BRAKE FLUID.







Can I tell the point of origin? That would be no. SO pissed off and depressed all at the same time. Likely a severed brake line. Happy ****ing Mother's day. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif If I had no cars I would have no bad moods.









Cath, I'm just so







for you and your headache.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Need to know find a rear motor to tranny bolt. (It _wasn't there when I pulled the transmission_) Sucks because it was new from the last time









Ok, I read this the first time as MM -> Tranny. However, I think you're looking for block -> trany bolt. I don't think I have that. This is what I have:

















_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Thanks Joe! oh yeah I need the shifter linkage piece that bolts onto the transmission. . . I can't seem to find it. 

As far as linkage goes, I have both of these:
















Will either work for you? If so, IM me your addy and I'll have them off and on their way. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Cath, I'm just so







for you and your headache. 

Well, what can you do. Its just that I've let other things go to spend time mobilizing these cars, and to no avail. They're not hopeless by any means, but I don't know if there's going to be time to build in any kind of trust factor for the long trip, you know? Guess it's better to have the brake fluid empty out here instead of discovering it on the road though.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (scirocco*joe)*

Joe Let me look one more time for the shifter linkage pieces.
But yeah those are the ones I would need.
As for the Rear Motor to Tranny bolt, I might just steal it off the rabbit. Seems to be heading down that road anyway.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Interesting fact:
In 2006, I installed Megasquirt on my car on Friday, May 19th, 2006. Then I drove it to Cincy on Friday, June 2, 2006!
Two weeks!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Joe Let me look one more time for the shifter linkage pieces.
But yeah those are the ones I would need.
As for the Rear Motor to Tranny bolt, I might just steal it off the rabbit. Seems to be heading down that road anyway.


Aiight, man. Just let me know and you'll get them directly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
@ Cathy: Sending some good vibes up north today. As you said, brakes are not something to lose on the road, but rather the garage.
















Own.


_Modified by scirocco*joe at 9:14 AM 5-10-2008_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (scirocco*joe)*

Oh, Bri, which do you need?
This tranny bracket has the pivot piece:








This is just the tranny bracket:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (scirocco*joe)*

I bet he needs that one that is the pivot of the pivot piece. That bolt has a 13mm head, and a big M8 size shaft, then suddenly the threads are M6!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (timbo2132)*

Another example of last minute miracles:








5th gear swap on one day,
Drive to Denver the next day!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Interesting fact:
In 2006, I installed Megasquirt on my car on Friday, May 19th, 2006. Then I drove it to Cincy on Friday, June 2, 2006!
Two weeks!!










In 2007, I got my car running on MSnS for the first time on the Saturday of Mother's Day weekend (thanks again for the support, Dan and Drew), hit the track Sunday. Another Mother's Day back in the day was a new suspension in the Cabby. Not sure this year, (but it's a record high number of jackstands under the kids this time, currently at 6) 
I think it'll be housework and devotional reading. Wheeee....Yeah, seriously. I think I have to do some sort of penance, but I don't remember sinning...(must have been one of those trips to Belgium














) Mind you, my devotional reading is a bit off the beaten track.








Oh, and Happy Anniversary to me, my hubby of 28 years and I just went on a trip in the Fords; he took the truck to town for an ETest, and I got to drive the 'stang home from town. I will always love the sound of a 5.0L with the "bombs", in fact it's still ringing in my ears http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by punchbug at 7:53 AM 5-10-2008_


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
In 2007, I got my car running on MSnS for the first time on the Saturday of Mother's Day weekend (thanks again for the support, Dan and Drew), hit the track Sunday. Another Mother's Day back in the day was a new suspension in the Cabby. Not sure this year, (but it's a record high number of jackstands under the kids this time, currently at 6) 



Well depending on what happens... I think I am going Megasquirt sooner or later. This job is a step up but the area I am going to is a little pricier. I think on my wishlist I am going to have it "squirted", dings fixed and repainted that 85 Burgundy red. Should look good on a 16v. With black rims...
While my dash is relatively good; I have other interior "issues" I need to fix the damn seat. @#$% screwdrivers!!!
Well Sheeee-it after all that I may just decide to keep her.











_Modified by StaHiMooney at 7:25 AM 5-10-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Whoo-hoo! I have a job interview next week!

I got the job
















Retail again; working at a running goods store (I started running this winter, and am enjoying it







The pay is very good, the hours will be reasonable, and it seems like a really laid back, relaxed place (and crew) to work with.
They know about cincy and h2o weekend







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I don't know where you keep getting that money, but feel free to drop some on your Scirocco friends.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have a feeling he works hard for it


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I got the job


















Congrats, Greg!!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Wheeee....Yeah, seriously. I think I have to do some sort of penance, but I don't remember sinning...(must have been one of those trips to Belgium














) 


Belgium? Whereabouts in Belgium?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I got the job


















Yay for Greg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mec_vw (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Guess it's better to have the brake fluid empty out here instead of discovering it on the road though. 

Yes, it is.
I was going to college in KC back when I had my '75 'rocco, and would occasionally drive to the Ozarks to visit family & friends (Kimberling City/Branson area). 
On my way back to KC after such a visit, her brake pedal slowly went to the floor while I was waiting at the last stop light leaving Springfield, MO. 3 hours away from KC, but pretty much all highway/interstate driving...so I just kept on going. Once I got to KC, however, I had to employ some creative downshifting and used the parking brake to come to a complete stop. Do-able, but not exactly fun.
I hope you get everything squared away, Cathy!
Mike


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Let's just not go there, okay?









That's why I put off the repairs and drove it today


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_

@ Cathy: Sending some good vibes up north today. As you said, brakes are not something to lose on the road, but rather the garage.

_Modified by scirocco*joe at 9:14 AM 5-10-2008_

Thanks, but I think you sent to the wrong co-ordinates.








SO......, my hubby forgot to take his meds, "he doesn't feel good", so no nice dinner out for me today. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif And he was nice enough to take my truck for the ETest after a stop at the exhaust shop for a quick splice. Well, they wouldn't even test it. "The exhaust pipe is leaking"































































(So why did the exhaust shop not notice this?????)
I have polluted a grand total of 10,000 kms in this vehicle since I bought it in 1991. It is an '88. Used to be 20 year old vehicles became exempt, and last year (THANK GOD) my 87 16V DID become exempt. But AS OF 1988, "vehicles will stay in the programme perpetually" 
Oh insert this:> :

























































MAY-B SOME:





























We have THREE 1988 vehicles, all of which we will likely keep like forever. 
Yeah, no need to look at the horoscope for THIS weekend. No need whatsoever.







I need to finish SOMETHING. I will now go clean the remaining four cat boxes. I suspect that I MAY be able to complete that task, but it remains up in the air. Nobilis is chillin', as I plan to do later this afternoon. I'm seriously thinking I need to get a horse for transportation.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I got the job


















Awesome Greg! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_

Belgium? Whereabouts in Belgium?









In or around my beer fridge in Belguim, that's where!








Oh, and GRocco, congrats on the new job, money is a good thing!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*

suspension parts arrived today! Time to set the ride height


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I'm seriously thinking I need to get a horse for transportation.









Naw, horses are great! And you wouldn't have to mow your lawn anymore http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_suspension parts arrived today! Time to set the ride height









cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Speaking of parts, I just ordered two axles, and four discs. Should arrive early this week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
MAY-B SOME:































aww, that sucks. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Cool shortcuts you can use on an apple:
Control-Eject - brings up the shutdown/restart dialog
Control-Command-Eject - quits everything and reboots!
The best one though? this only works on apple laptops. Hit Fn and Delete at the same time, and it does a forward delete!

and lastly, the thing that is like ctrl+alt+delete on windows is cmd + opt + esc that does a force quit on the current app.

timbo, master of all things, even those he does not own


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I got the job
















Retail again; working at a running goods store (I started running this winter, and am enjoying it







The pay is very good, the hours will be reasonable, and it seems like a really laid back, relaxed place (and crew) to work with.
They know about cincy and h2o weekend







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

congrats greg


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_suspension parts arrived today! Time to set the ride height









fill them arches http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
timbo, master of all things, even those he does not own










Muahahahaha!!
Ya know, I use macs when I hafta.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I got the job
















Retail again; working at a running goods store (I started running this winter, and am enjoying it







The pay is very good, the hours will be reasonable, and it seems like a really laid back, relaxed place (and crew) to work with.
They know about cincy and h2o weekend







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Serious congrats, Greg-o! 
Cheers!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Naw, horses are great! And you wouldn't have to mow your lawn anymore http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Mowing is great too. Just another excuse to drink some beer.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (crazyaboutrocs)*

So I went up to the VW dealer today to pick up my timing belt cover and on the way out went through the showroom. The salesman who sold me the GTI recognized me and talked to me for a while and when I mentioned the timing belt cover was for the Scirocco and in a few weeks I was headed out for Cincy, he had all kinds of questions. He thought it was cool and was hoping there would be pics online and so forth. I have him the .org address told him to check it out. He is in his fifties, I would say, and thoroughly enjoys selling VW and Audi cars. Pretty cool that someone in a dealership now a days, is that into the cars, let alone remembers our cars. Well, I'm off to put in the timing belt cover.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (crazyaboutrocs)*

Hmmm. quiet in here today. Maybe everyone is working on there cars. That's a good thing.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (crazyaboutrocs)*

I re-wired a lamp made in 1912 today. Works good as new again!








The house was retrofitted with electricity in 1912 or 1913. Before that, it was lit with gas. The whole house still has all the gas pipes to every room. Most light fixtures are attached to the gas lines, and the gas pipes are used as the neutral for the power on the second and third floors. The rest of the wiring is knob-and tube, copper wire covered in cotton with tar insulation.
There's no gas in there (thank god)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (timbo2132)*

joe - yeah the pivot piece.
Its got to be in my garage somewhere!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_So I went up to the VW dealer today to pick up my timing belt cover and on the way out went through the showroom. The salesman who sold me the GTI recognized me and talked to me for a while and when I mentioned the timing belt cover was for the Scirocco and in a few weeks I was headed out for Cincy, he had all kinds of questions. He thought it was cool and was hoping there would be pics online and so forth. I have him the .org address told him to check it out. He is in his fifties, I would say, and thoroughly enjoys selling VW and Audi cars. Pretty cool that someone in a dealership now a days, is that into the cars, let alone remembers our cars. Well, I'm off to put in the timing belt cover.

The last time I drove my Scirocco up to the dealer, one of the techs was walking across the parking lot and said "You don't see too many of those driving around anymore. It's nice to see _real_ car come in here once and a while."


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*

Page 412.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Mowing is great too. Just another excuse to drink some beer.

But you can have a beer sitting in your lawn chair watching the horse go about it's business


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Hmmm. quiet in here today. Maybe everyone is working on there cars. That's a good thing.

Nope. I spent the day at JediLynne's wedding. I'd post pics but I left the camera in the Golf, which Brad took to the Rascal Flats concert this evening.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Hmmm. quiet in here today. Maybe everyone is working on there cars. That's a good thing.

I was at work.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Ownage!










_Modified by cholland_ at 11:32 PM 5-10-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Hmmm. quiet in here today. Maybe everyone is working on there cars. That's a good thing.

Motorcycle riding all day today.








^^ Nice pic Chris. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*

got the rear suspension done today.... droppin the ass to da EARFFF 
the fronts are still getting modified.. pics coming soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_got the rear suspension done today.... droppin the ass to da EARFFF 
the fronts are still getting modified.. pics coming soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hurry up with the pics!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*

here ya go... 
























told ya I was droppin' it to da earf!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
The last time I drove my Scirocco up to the dealer, one of the techs was walking across the parking lot and said "You don't see too many of those driving around anymore. It's nice to see _real_ car come in here once and a while."









last time i drove mine to the dealer, it wouldnt start when i went to leave


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_got the rear suspension done today.... droppin the ass to da EARFFF 
the fronts are still getting modified.. pics coming soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

nice...want


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*

nice pics....dude, you might want some bigger tires for the fronts though








rear looks money though


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_nice pics....dude, you might want some bigger tires for the fronts though








rear looks money though

invisible tires... FTW


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Motorcycle riding all day today.








^^ Nice pic Chris. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It's a Jetta weekend...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Iroczgirl)*

Good Morning Guys!
Primer weekend! 


_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 7:14 AM 5-12-2008_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_joe - yeah the pivot piece.
Its got to be in my garage somewhere!

If I sent you the part, it would be in your mailbox which is probably easier to find parts in than your garage.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
If I sent you the part, it would be in your mailbox which is probably easier to find parts in than your garage. 









depends how much stuff is in his mailbox








wish your mothers a happy mothers day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (85roccoZ400)*

i know it was lastweek that i installed this, but heres my short shifter. crusty paint when i got it meant i needed to repaint it


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*

I got brakes....Oh yeah....
Best braking that I can think Rodolfo has ever had!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Nope. I spent the day at JediLynne's wedding. I'd post pics but I left the camera in the Golf, which Brad took to the Rascal Flats concert this evening.









Ok, so now for a couple pics from yesterday.








The new sticker on Lynne's car:








Lynne shortly before the ceremony. "Can we just get this OVERWITH?!?!"








Mike, you'd best stay in line or she will beat you with a stick!








And of course, the happy couple with the Scirocco. Note how the biggest smile of the day was with the car. Coincidence?








Congrats Mike & Lynne!!! We'll see you for Cincy!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Congrats Mike & Lynne!!! We'll see you for Cincy!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice.
That will be 2 May '08 weddings just in time for this reunion!!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Congrats, Greg!!










_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Yay for Greg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Awesome Greg! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Oh, and GRocco, congrats on the new job, money is a good thing! 


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
congrats greg


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Serious congrats, Greg-o! 
Cheers!










*Thanks everyone!*


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_*Thanks everyone!*

what'd you do Greggie?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
what'd you do Greggie? 

Gots me a new job! Been Funemployed since August (by choice)


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Gots me a new job! Been Funemployed since August (by choice)

congrats on the job greg now the paint fund will have a constant deposit stream into it.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
congrats on the job greg now the paint fund will have a constant deposit stream into it.

And the gas fund, and the 'bruiser' project fund, and money for textbooks, and to finish the MS project......
the list goes on and on!
And yes, come by the store sometime for discounts


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_here ya go... 


















http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
last time i drove mine to the dealer, it wouldnt start when i went to leave









Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Gots me a new job! Been Funemployed since August (by choice)

Congrats Greg. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Where is everybody tonight?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Working on the car, but had to come inside to check something. These V belt pulleys don't line up as well as I would like, especially the A/C compressor. I hope when everything is tightened up it all is good.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Evening! STILL fuggin sick. Finally feel a little better though, just in time for work.







Been a crazy week. Two funerals with pallbearer duty, two doctors appointments and one chiropractor visit, and not a minute of time for the Rocco. I did get a couple nice big boxes from Blackforest Industries and GAP, Woo-Hoo! Wow, do I have lots of work to do.
Brendan


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
last time i drove mine to the dealer, it wouldnt start when i went to leave









Don't worry, neither did most of the mk4's on the lot.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Well, it's Mother's Day, and I have to tell you how proud I am of my son.
 
He threw a small party Friday night, he's even more hardcore than my cat:

They went through 109 cases of beer







, and other adult beverages were also consumed. Some of that didn't even end up on the floor:

Most behaved well, but some made asses of themselves. Daun? You should recognize this guy from TDN.









Anyway, they raised $30K for the pregnant girfriend of his recently deceased friend. They worked their tails off, and the entire town came out to support them in their efforts. It was a really good evening, and very well run. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
For Mother's Day, I had my parents over for (late) breakfast, then Adam and I did some mother-son bonding in the illegal polluting Ford and came home from an excursion with a truck bed full of new garage equipment. Getting closer to a decent home powder coating setup!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I may go roll under the dripping silver beast for a minute or two just to see what I can find, first look was sure not conclusive.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Good luck with that Cathy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where is everybody tonight?

I was at work







, but I'm home now


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where is everybody tonight?

Playing GTA4, and talking to sciroccojim about manifold gaskets!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Watching Deadliest catch. Planning a trip to Red Lobster


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

watching Transformers


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

wassup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Most behaved well, but some made asses of themselves. Daun? You should recognize this guy from TDN.











Ahhhh. So how IS Moose these days anyway? Did he still end up getting married? Such a pity....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Watching Deadliest catch. Planning a trip to Red Lobster










We used to have one those, but it closed. Can't imagine why....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Good luck with that Cathy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well, I pulled the wire (65' of it) as soon as I got home, and Adam had it wired into the breaker and running by the time I was done dinner. Quieter and bigger than the old compressor. Now I need advice on blasting media. Oh Daun....








And it seems I am an idiot. (As if that was ever in doubt) It must have been a shadow from the surface of the brake fluid I was looking at; there is, in fact, a normal amount in there. (sure looked like it was near empty) I wiped down the lines and pumped the brakes and there was no new fluid gushing out, so I guess she fixed herself. It may be a crapload of PS fluid then, it didn't seem as corrosive as brake fluid, (lke, it didnt eat away at my skin), and she's been leaking PS fluid very slowly for a while now. So that's good. (I'm drinking Fireball anyway, just in case) There's still the tranny to get, the rebuild to get done, and the clutch/reinstall, but that's one less thing. I think so for the moment anyway....
So Daun, what's the good shizznit for in the sand blaster?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_

Congrats Mike & Lynne!!! We'll see you for Cincy!


LOL, good weekend for Rocco weddings, mine was the 10th and the Bastard's isn't far off either. Congrats Lynne!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

LOL, good weekend for Rocco weddings, mine was the 10th and the Bastard's isn't far off either. Congrats Lynne!

Nope those weddings and anniversaries are all around us!!








I said it before, I'll say it again!! Congrats to Lynne and Mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Neptuno at 10:18 PM 5-11-2008_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Gots me a new job! Been Funemployed since August (by choice)

Good for you


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Ahhhh. So how IS Moose these days anyway? Did he still end up getting married? Such a pity....

Yep, he did, has a kid too, or one on the way. He's fine, as you can see


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_So Daun, what's the good shizznit for in the sand blaster?

Generally we use a glass-bead media. Seems to work well most of the time.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Yep, he did, has a kid too, or one on the way. He's fine, as you can see









Welll..... I suppose we'll allow him to procreate since he's pretty.
But I'm still not convinced that he's not a big 'ol queen.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Welll..... I suppose we'll allow him to procreate since he's pretty.
But I'm still not convinced that he's not a big 'ol queen.

LOL....so, you getting excited about the big party?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Well just got back from visiting my folks, pulled the bottom studs, put the header installed the bottom studs again, worked slick now I need to put the nuts on and torquing it down.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

I painted for a little bit today







and I drove in the rain happy instead of scared since I knew Rodolfo could stop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

well.. i washed the rocco today... tryed to get off some of the arizona dirt from the door sills, that stuff is thick!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where is everybody tonight?

mothers day dinner, worked on the car. brakes are on and painted. wheels repainted. grill fabbed up. oil drained.
now i just need to pull the pan tomorrow for new paint and the windage tray
almost ready


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_I painted for a little bit today







and I drove in the rain happy instead of scared since I knew Rodolfo could stop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

im kinda nervous to test my new brakes.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
im kinda nervous to test my new brakes.









Fortunately for you, you have a long driveway where you can test em out without the risk of hitting anything if they don't work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
That said, I'm sure they'll work.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Ladies and Gentlemen, I have seen it all... 
I present, the Duck Meca


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Please tell me you bought all of them.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Please tell me you bought all of them.

they were in my friends bathroom... like a TEMPLE!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
they were in my friends bathroom... like a TEMPLE!! 

Dude, you gotta get in there and smuggle those out.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Ladies and Gentlemen, I have seen it all... 
I present, the Duck Meca 


















HOLY DUCK there, Batman!!!!!





























(can I say that on Vortex???







)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Good Morning Folks!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Good Morning Folks!

Well Good Morning to you too! And how are you doing? I'm feeling a bit more hopeful this morning. It's delusional, but I'm going with it for now. No new drips on the floor under her silver misery. There may be hope for her yet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I am beat! 
It was a full car show weekend, Went up to a small local show on saturday, chilled and hung out with some friends. We then left for RI to hit up primer.
It was a good time! 
Now its back to working on my turd this week


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Goodmorning.
Went back to the homestead over the weekend, made my folks happy, Mom got a new laptop, courtesy of yours truly, now she can use her new sewing machine, was much happiness, brought the skidsteer back to my Dad, not sure if he's happy about having it back or disappointed that he doesn't have that to complain about now.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Morning! Feels good to be healthy again. We were lazy bums yesterday, the weather was ****-tay and all of the housework was caught up so we watched movies most of the day. Watched Golden Compass, which was fantastic, Blazing Saddles, which Laura had never seen, (







) and Star Trek: Insurrection. (we're geeks that needed our fix) I really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really need to work on my car but the 10 day outlook looks like rain every day!!! I might be effed.
Oh, the North Star Cafe in Columbus has Fin Du Monde. I would have tried it but figured it would not be the best thing to do while taking medication and being 40-ish miles away from home.








Brendan


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
*Oh, the North Star Cafe in Columbus has Fin Du Monde.* I would have tried it but figured it would not be the best thing to do while taking medication and being 40-ish miles away from home.








Brendan

Ah.....see it is so close to you already http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Ladies and Gentlemen, I have seen it all... 
I present, the Duck Meca 


















if i had a camera, id take a picture of my duck hangout
hopefully getting one this week


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I am beat! 
It was a full car show weekend, Went up to a small local show on saturday, chilled and hung out with some friends. We then left for RI to hit up primer.
It was a good time! 
Now its back to working on my turd this week



if you call it a turd, it will act like a turd


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

As pointed out in the east-coast caravan thread...
_ 19 days left!







_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I just owned another thread in TCL.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3834696
I've never been in a Toyota Highlander, or any other toyota. But it just looked Highlanderish to me for some weird reason. Muhahaahha!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_As pointed out in the east-coast caravan thread...
_ 19 days left!







_

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hopefully mama nature will get all this rain outta her system by Cincy.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hopefully mama nature will get all this rain outta her system by Cincy.

She was trying yesterday....at least here.... We geed the same weathern patterns


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
She was trying yesterday....at least here.... We geed the same weathern patterns

And then it moves east. It's been POURING since late Saturday night, and is supposed to keep raining all day.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
And then it moves east. It's been POURING since late Saturday night, and is supposed to keep raining all day.

tell me about it







atleast i know my hid ballasts for my mk5's fogs are waterproof now








owned, but no pictures allowed at work


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Mornin' 
Got the front struts converted over... just haven't had time to put them on the car. Spent most of yesterday with the in-laws and then sand blasted a few parts!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
owned, but no pictures allowed at work









Find a new work.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
tell me about it







atleast i know my hid ballasts for my mk5's fogs are waterproof now








owned, but no pictures allowed at work









tell me about it, on my way to work this morning I had to break hard for a traffic light and a great tidal wave of water came from the back of the pass side all the way to the front. guess my water leak is still there


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Find a new work.









kinda hard to do when you work for you parents


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Get yo badges!








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3829129


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
kinda hard to do when you work for you parents









ask for a raise.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
ask for a raise.









its called a macbook and slr


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
its called a macbook and slr









Did you get that thing on the road????? Brake tested yet?
Oh, look at that 15 post more....... Audi 5k club


_Modified by Neptuno at 1:16 PM 5-12-2008_


----------



## ONOZ (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (frd206)*

There is a very sarcastic and dark-hearted part of me that keeps wanting to throw this thread in the black hole for a few hours just to see what would happen..... but nah.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hehe heheh.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_There is a very sarcastic and dark-hearted part of me that keeps wanting to throw this thread in the black hole for a few hours just to see what would happen..... but nah.
















dark hearted......like in dungeon like?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (ONOZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ONOZ* »_









VW oA, hmmmmm


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_There is a very sarcastic and dark-hearted part of me that keeps wanting to throw this thread in the black hole for a few hours just to see what would happen..... but nah.
















your sooo twisted


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Did you get that thing on the road????? Brake tested yet?
Oh, look at that 15 post more....... Audi 5k club

_Modified by Neptuno at 1:16 PM 5-12-2008_

slr camera, not mercedes


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

slooowwww


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_There is a very sarcastic and dark-hearted part of me that keeps wanting to throw this thread in the black hole for a few hours just to see what would happen..... but nah.
















i might start shaking and go into a coma


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
And then it moves east. It's been POURING since late Saturday night, and is supposed to keep raining all day.

I was late for work today because my power went out and killed my alarm.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

You must not have pets then; my cat wakes me up at 4am every day.... 'cause he thinks it's time for breakfast!
We'll have to get you a lolcat alarm kitty. They run on FancyFeast, no electrical outlet needed.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_You must not have pets then; my cat wakes me up at 4am every day.... 'cause he thinks it's time for breakfast!
We'll have to get you a lolcat alarm kitty. They run on FancyFeast, no electrical outlet needed.

battery powered automatic cat feeder
FTMFW


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Tried that. Worked for about a month, then they were clued in to it so they'd start battling the thing around 3 am.... so we'd set it earlier. Then they'd start pushing it across the floor, playing hockey with it at 2 am....


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Tried that. Worked for about a month, then they were clued in to it so they'd start battling the thing around 3 am.... so we'd set it earlier. Then they'd start pushing it across the floor, playing hockey with it at 2 am....

your cats are a lot smarter than mine


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
your cats are a lot smarter than mine









He's also very helpful around the house.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Tried that. Worked for about a month, then they were clued in to it so they'd start battling the thing around 3 am.... so we'd set it earlier. Then they'd start pushing it across the floor, playing hockey with it at 2 am....

These are all reasons why I own *DOGS*. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What is it with Scirocco owners and cats?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Does your dog do this?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (ONOZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ONOZ* »_









I still firmly believe that this is a mr lee alter ego.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Does your dog do this?

No, but that certainly would be helpful. My screen gets very dusty.
ALBERT FTW!








I mean, does it get any cuter?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
These are all reasons why I own *DOGS*. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What is it with Scirocco owners and cats?









i own cats cuz im lazy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








and we just leave food out all the time, no feeding times for our cats. they just annoy me constantly for me to watch them eat


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I still firmly believe that this is a mr lee alter ego.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









negative ghost rider .... but i do know who it is.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
negative ghost rider .... but i do know who it is. 

Scirocco owners DEMAND to know!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Scirocco owners DEMAND to know!

he drives a mk3


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
he drives a mk3









and a MKV???


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

and likes to take pictures....?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Nope those weddings and anniversaries are all around us!!








I said it before, I'll say it again!! Congrats to Lynne and Mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Neptuno at 10:18 PM 5-11-2008_


Thanks everyone! Now on to Cincy! Oh and thanks to Daun for doing the video work. It turned out wonderful.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
These are all reasons why I own *DOGS*. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


A friend had the unpleasent surprise to find his dog had chewed the leather seats on his cabby. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Does your dog do this?

gross


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
he drives a mk3


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
He's also very helpful around the house.










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Mornin' 
Got the front struts converted over... just haven't had time to put them on the car. Spent most of yesterday with the in-laws and then sand blasted a few parts! 









Looking great Mr Lee. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
its called a macbook and slr









There you go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Which SLR did you get?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_There is a very sarcastic and dark-hearted part of me that keeps wanting to throw this thread in the black hole for a few hours just to see what would happen..... but nah.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_slooowwww

... and looowwww


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
No, but that certainly would be helpful. My screen gets very dusty.
ALBERT FTW!

I mean, does it get any cuter?

Yes. Yes it does:
















Brendan


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

i see your kitten and raise you a ferret


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

FWIW.... Albert is a cute puppy. And I wouldn't trade my cats for a Scirocco...
And at some point, I'm gonna get a kitten and a puppy at the same time, so they will grow up to be friends, and I will take zillions of pictures of cat and dog snuggling together and being cute, and that is how I will make my millions.








Crap, I've shared the plan, someone is going to beat me to it!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i see your kitten and raise you a ferret 


How about a baby goat or two?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Well just got back from visiting my folks, pulled the bottom studs, put the header installed the bottom studs again, worked slick now I need to put the nuts on and torquing it down.


How odd that it just wouldn't go on normal.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Ladies and Gentlemen, I have seen it all... 
I present, the Duck Meca 


















I wonder if Greg has one of these in his house, or is his job just to spread the duck?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Anti-seize FTW on exhaust studs










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 4:56 PM 5-12-2008_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
And then it moves east. It's been POURING since late Saturday night, and is supposed to keep raining all day.

Well, hopefully it stays down there. Our forcast is for nice weather all week, and it would be nice to get some outdoor stuff done.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
battery powered automatic cat feeder
FTMFW









Gravity fed automatic feeder, water and an auto cat box. That's the way to go. I'm not even sure why we are here since they barely need us.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

All these animals are killing me.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Just found out my work wants me to go out of town for a client meeting on the 30th. I told them flat out that would not work, so now they want to push it up a few days








meaning I might be shorted 2 whole days of prep and thus fkuching me over....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
There you go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Which SLR did you get?

sony a300. selling point: live view feature so i dont die while trying to use the viewfinder in the car


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Just found out my work wants me to go out of town for a client meeting on the 30th. I told them flat out that would not work, so now they want to push it up a few days








meaning I might be shorted 2 whole days of prep and thus fkuching me over.... 

dont sleep


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
dont sleep









I'm already starting the endless nights....


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

one more page


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

wtf?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_one more page


not yet.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

now?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_now?

nope


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Out.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

of


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

order.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Own.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

yo joe....after stalking the list, you have im


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

My vote goes out to the Mk1 with the awesome hitch! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## svs (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_









I <3 Scirocco S's


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I got a VGA adapter for my Xbox360. Now I can play GTA4 at 1280x1024 on my computer's LCD screen. That compares to my regular ol TV at 500x500 interlaced.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

frazier needs 11 post and his post count in this thread will match the year of his car


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_frazier needs 11 post and his post count in this thread will match the year of his car

10


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_frazier needs 11 post and his post count in this thread will match the year of his car

Fun fact. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Another fun fact: I'm stuck at work for another half an hour (or a little more, by the time I count my register)


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I got a VGA adapter for my Xbox360. Now I can play GTA4 at 1280x1024 on my computer's LCD screen. That compares to my regular ol TV at 500x500 interlaced.


Yet another donation to Microsoft? What ticks me is the $100 wifi adapter that all my poor friends are buying.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Yeah - and the Nintendo Wii - I would have had to pay to get a wired adapter for it!! It only had wireless! Weird crap, I tells ya!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

A quick question before I wander out to crawl under the car, where did you grab the power for your wideband setups?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Finished up the alternator this evening and changed out a bad tie rod boot. Put her back on the floor and topped off coolant and oil. With any luck at all tomorrow I will build a headlight harness. Other than that she'll be ready to go, other than minor things like waxing.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Yeah - and the Nintendo Wii - I would have had to pay to get a wired adapter for it!! It only had wireless! Weird crap, I tells ya!

Funny how the PS3 turns out to be the cheaper console in the end.







I'll quietly be playing in the corner away from the bashers if anyone needs me.


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Hey mr lee!!!!








Oh wait, that was Friday....


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

saw a guy driving down aw grimes in a 16v... if your on here... check out our gtg thread! were pretty lame... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2879081


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

I got my power from Megasquirt's fuel pump output. You could also use a black ignition wire, or hook it to the coil on terminal 15, or you could put it on the fuel pump circuit, or you could even hook it up to the X circuit on the back of the fuse panel.


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Funny how the PS3 turns out to be the cheaper console in the end.







I'll quietly be playing in the corner away from the bashers if anyone needs me.

and you get blu ray!!! hd dvds are a way of the past http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_Thanks everyone! Now on to Cincy! Oh and thanks to Daun for doing the video work. It turned out wonderful. 

Glad to hear it. Now just edit together the segments with Ben in them ok?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_There is a very sarcastic and dark-hearted part of me that keeps wanting to throw this thread in the black hole for a few hours just to see what would happen..... but nah.
















We'd all have to work on our cars or something. Frightening....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
battery powered automatic cat feeder
FTMFW









Sounds like a plan, except that mine often wakes me up to guide me downstairs and show me a full water and food dish. He just really wants hugs. Got a battery powered cat hugging machine?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I mentioned that I did a little painting on Saturday....... Well before I painted I stripped, primed and then actually painted......
1st coat of paint....let it cure before I hit it again and take some better pics.......the result:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

that valve cover looks better than my g60 cover....i need to redo mine
but not happening before cincy prob....too much other stuff on the car that needs to be dealt with. my goal is to have it mechanically up and running by friday for sufficient shakedown time


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_that valve cover looks better than my g60 cover....i need to redo mine

I found this spray and strip (I actually think that is the name) stuff, makes the job easier....Paint just bubbles up
The pictures really do not make the cover as look as good as it really is


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Thanks Timbo, that's the info I've been wanting, didn't want to connect to the wrong wire and end up with the car dieing in the middle of nowhere.

And in other news, the header is on and mounted, the nuts torqued down, the cat connected, tomorrow I put the swaybar back up and figure out how the K-bar mounts, at that point I'm done under the car and I can start routing the wiring calibrate the O2 sensor and put the intake back on. I might have it going by next week so I can put a few hundred miles on it to break it back in.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

This =









_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_









This =


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (digga_b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digga_b* »_Hey mr lee!!!!








Oh wait, that was Friday....

















and it's not even my birthday


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
and it's not even my birthday









But they don't give you free desert and sing to you at Applebee's unless it's actually your birthday........


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_that valve cover looks better than my g60 cover....i need to redo mine
but not happening before cincy prob....too much other stuff on the car that needs to be dealt with. my goal is to have it mechanically up and running by friday for sufficient shakedown time

Looks fantastic T! As for shakedown time? I have seven hours of that on the way there.














I may panic when the number of jackstands under Roccos equals the number of days left. (That's a dirty lie. I already had one bout of it)
*Number of jackstands currently under Roccos: Six *


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_This =









This =

















So Cholland, what's wrong with the progress on the "por-shah"? Or is it just going painfully slow? What's the deal?? Inquiring minds need to know!!!!!
Oh, and I'm getting things ticked off my list. FINALLY got that test written last night (passed, needed an 80%), and the bug's booked in for her bearing. The dealer an hour away doesn't work weekends, but the one an hour and a half away does...and that puts me half way to Klausie







With the price of fuel, I may want the TDI roadworthy eh? (Gotta break down and buy that bearing tool, the way she eats through them...this is her fourth on that side.)
And in other news: FINALLY found the roll of film believed to be my Klausie progress shots. Been looking for it for AGES! It was in a logical place, in my digital camera case







Got the soup all cooked up and ready to go at work, so we'll see what's on there soon enough! Gotta love the "silver canvas". (Sorry digital B&W's just not the same, there are SO many more ways to screw up film!)


_Modified by punchbug at 4:45 AM 5-13-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
*Number of jackstands currently under Roccos: Six *

2 for me







hopefully i can have mine down and ready for mk1madness on saturday
good luck with your roccos and the bug cathy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Goodmorning, at work mucking with licensing this morning, the SCADA vendor is having issues with sending stuff to China, "but they can duplicate our software license too easily" , I got news for them, they can dupe and mod everything in the dongle in about an hour so it's not like the dongle is a big deterrent.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*

So what is the address to this place again....? I forgot and I don't wanna read 400+ pages...


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_So what is the address to this place again....? I forgot and I don't wanna read 400+ pages...

+1
Can I safely assume there will be a swap going on too. 
I need: 
Back seats - preferably Schwarz Leder (black leather)
Mars Rot front quarter panels.

I have: 
Rear wing
Black front left quarter panel (too lazy to repaint))
Thanks.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_So what is the address to this place again....? I forgot and I don't wanna read 400+ pages...


http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3830480

the registration link has all the info.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Looks fantastic T! As for shakedown time? I have seven hours of that on the way there.














I may panic when the number of jackstands under Roccos equals the number of days left. (That's a dirty lie. I already had one bout of it)
*Number of jackstands currently under Roccos: Six *

Well thanks for the complement....I can not wait for the second coat and more texturing later tonite or tomorrow,








As For you.......please hang in there and dont fret to much, keep coll and most of all collective http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (timbo2132)*









Nice MK1. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Clickety click. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









http://www.vwot.org/community/...l.wmv


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Marc owned again


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mtl-Marc)*

So I really need a set up adjusters








I will be pissed if that is what stops me from attending cincy in my rocco


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_Marc owned again


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_So I really need a set up adjusters








I will be pissed if that is what stops me from attending cincy in my rocco

That's not a show stopper.


----------



## svs (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
and it's not even my birthday









don't lie.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
That's not a show stopper.









its more stop than show though


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_So I really need a set up adjusters








I will be pissed if that is what stops me from attending cincy in my rocco

you got PM


----------



## svs (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
you got BM

fixed


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_So I really need a set up adjusters








I will be pissed if that is what stops me from attending cincy in my rocco

You still need the linkage pivot, Brian? If so, *PM ME YOUR ADDRESS, FOO!*


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (scirocco*joe)*

do anyone know if durocco.com is dead? or just in hibernation..... 
Daun? Cathy? Anson? Cincy elders? anyone?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Michael Bee)*

it's down.. put parked @ godaddy... 
most of the vids are up on youtube click


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_do anyone know if durocco.com is dead? or just in hibernation..... 
Daun? Cathy? Anson? Cincy elders? anyone?


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Ummmm Mike - Anson's been outta the 'rocco biz for quite
some time. I had dinner with him over the winter and he's
(gasp) going to school, working at a BMW shop and driving
an old e30. Durocco still exists, but is in need of much
work. He talked a lot of fixing it for one last
destruction video (torch the car) or otherwise dismantling
it.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

cool vid!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Glad to hear it. Now just edit together the segments with Ben in them ok?









There's some interesting video stuff in there. Things one would never see unless it was you doing it. There's a part of Brad and Ben and you said something like "Isn't he georgeous (sp?)".


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (jedilynne)*


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_Durocco still exists, but is in need of much
work. He talked a lot of fixing it for one last
destruction video (torch the car) or otherwise dismantling
it.


If he doesn't want it anymore I'd consider taking it off his hands.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
If he doesn't want it anymore I'd consider taking it off his hands.


_Quote, originally posted by *VWDaun* »_

Not likely gonna happen. The reason he wants to destroy it
rather than sell it is that he's WAY too afraid that
someone will kill themselves in it and he's have it on his
conscience.
So... dismantled it will most likely be.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Well thanks for the complement....I can not wait for the second coat and more texturing later tonite or tomorrow,








As For you.......please hang in there and dont fret to much, keep coll and most of all collective http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Looks good Tony!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Fine Spring Day*

A fine spring day.


















We're putting raulito's rocco up on a lift tonight for a final pre-cincy inspection. YOU MUST PASS THE TIMOB TEST!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Fine Spring Day (timbo2132)*

wait... your already at Pre-Cincy INSPECTION








I need to get my ass in gear!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Fine Spring Day (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_wait... your already at Pre-Cincy INSPECTION








I need to get my ass in gear! 

Surriously!
Me too


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mtl-Marc)*

* knock knock knock *








Who's there?

Brown! Delivering three boxes! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mtl-Marc)*

I see more than 3 boxes there, Marc.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I see more than 3 boxes there, Marc.
















He's counting in Canadian... you have to count for the exchange rate.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
He's counting in Canadian... you have to count for the exchange rate.

1.00 USD

=

1.00395 CAD


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
1.00 USD

=

1.00395 CAD

hahahaha


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
hahahaha


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (16VScirrocco88)*

So, why are you having to repost for Daun?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
That's not a show stopper.









Who needs adjusters when one has a nuts and bolt bin?
I just don't get it...I replaced my broken adjusters with bolts, nuts and washers, better than factory!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Fine Spring Day (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_wait... your already at Pre-Cincy INSPECTION








I need to get my ass in gear! 

WOW!!!!! Hang on a minute here! I'm still working on installing new motor mounts and strut bearing plates








Should be done thursday night!


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Fine Spring Day (Iroczgirl)*

Ok, kiddies. I was told by a fellow dot orger (that sounds funny putting it like that) that I needed to get my but in gear and start posting a little bit again. (I think my last post in this thread was back on like page 60 something.) I have been busy and had little time for extra stuffs. 
I have missed everything even from the list side of things as there are over 2200 unread emails in my scirocco.org mail folder. I heard something about some special T's for this year (YES I WANT!) and other various items such as hotel info and sign up page. I am not sure if i am going to make it this year, but still trying to plan as if I am. I will NOT be in a rocc this year again. Sorry to disappoint the masses, but the Neuspeed BBS car and the Callaway have had no attention in the past year. So, someone PM with pages that have items I might be interested in so I don't have to sift through the 400 plus pages you whores have thrown out there. (Yes, Marc! I am talking about you my good friend.)
Hope to be back in the mix, at Cincy and someday behind the wheel of my Sciroccos.
Dave
BTW, Jules, thanks for the call and making me get back to the important things in life.


_Modified by xavsbud at 8:35 PM 5-13-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Fine Spring Day (xavsbud)*

Be there or be


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_So, why are you having to repost for Daun?

I am getting that info from emails daun sent to the .org mailing list so when I post it here I give him credit for the info


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (16VScirrocco88)*

chris you get my IM's??










_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 9:19 PM 5-13-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_chris you get my IM's??

Yes, but I don't know why you sent them to me.








They look just like your wheels.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Yes, but I don't know why you sent them to me.








They look just like your wheels.

yes you have shown interest in my wheels in the past so I sent the links along


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
yes you have shown interest in my wheels in the past so I sent the links along

Gotcha, Thanks.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*

I forgot that you're the official Wheel Whore Enabler.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I forgot that you're the official Wheel Whore Enabler.
















hahaha yes that is my title, I just sent a link to greg with some wheels


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (16VScirrocco88)*

Did someone say wheels?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I forgot that you're the official Wheel Whore Enabler.
















Sig material right there...


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Did someone say wheels?









http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...67002&


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Sig material right there...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*

Started in on the bumpers this evening. Hopefully I will have them repainted and on before the weekend is over.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...67002&

/10.28pm start drool
/end drool


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_
Back by demand, The Special Cincy shirt offer is still on but quantities are very limited:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...e=373

That link isn't working for me


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
That link isn't working for me









Try this one:http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...e=373


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_
Back by demand, The Special Cincy shirt offer is still on but quantities are very limited:


follow the link in Doug's sig...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
I am getting that info from emails daun sent to the .org mailing list so when I post it here I give him credit for the info

you are speaking in Dauns....


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
follow the link in Doug's sig...

Thanks, nothing smaller than a large though? Ohwell...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (sharpshooter33)*










I'll take 2 shirts, both in Large
Thanks!!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

wooohhhhooooo
47 people signed up for cincy so far


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
I am getting that info from emails daun sent to the .org mailing list so when I post it here I give him credit for the info

Oh, OK, it just looked weird.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_wooohhhhooooo
47 people signed up for cincy so far

But how many are bringing rocco's? I havent counted Mr Oso


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
But how many are bringing rocco's? I havent counted Mr Oso

31


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

first round of powder...


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Anyone have Scirocco.org stickers for the car?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_Anyone have Scirocco.org stickers for the car?









I got one under my hood! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
31

And how many of those are coming in the east-coast caravan?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
And how many of those are coming in the east-coast caravan?

30


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I got one under my hood! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Umm, cool. Got a pic? 
Where can I get some? 
Vielen Dank, Herr Lee.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
There's some interesting video stuff in there. Things one would never see unless it was you doing it. There's a part of Brad and Ben and you said something like "Isn't he georgeous (sp?)". 

I think it was more like "aren't they cute." Said it before I engaged the brain.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_
Umm, cool. Got a pic? 
Where can I get some? 
Vielen Dank, Herr Lee. 

contact punchbug(cathy) for .org stickers


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
30









well that would be wrong since you and I make 2


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
contact punchbug(cathy) for .org stickers

Thanks.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_
Umm, cool. Got a pic? 
Where can I get some? 
Vielen Dank, Herr Lee. 

now that i think about it... i don't have a pic


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_
Thanks.









I hear the duck sticker gives an extra 3hp
Oh Look 2 more


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
well that would be wrong since you and I make 2









we might as well drive to Philly and then to Cincy.... or else we won't be cool.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_So, why are you having to repost for Daun?

Because as the weather gets nicer, Daun is away from the computer for most of the day / evening and very much appreciates the help. For instance, it's 11:30 and I just got in. Today's activities? Helping get an old flying buddy back up to speed since he's been out of the flying game for a few years. Yet another axle swap on Dieter. More flying with a different friend, and then scraping fuel tank sealant out of the Grumman. (Cathy, I'm with ya on the huffing!)
Tomorrow should be somewhat quieter at least.
Edit for accidental own. (WTF Marc???)








From a non-Scirocco gathering we hosted a couple weeks ago.










_Modified by vwdaun at 11:42 PM 5-13-2008_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
we might as well drive to Philly and then to Cincy.... or else we won't be cool. 









Not with these gas prices........ Oh should I hibernate like Mike Bee did for his epic post? of should I just rip it like a insecure teenager at his first adult party?.........Choices what to do?????








Edit: cause I am looking at my count.......Daun gets the top of 420








I am waiting for the jokes

Maybe, I'll just continue to edit THIS one post

I guess it is like turning 21

Is like being in a box, but not wanting to get out http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 


_Modified by Neptuno at 11:56 PM 5-13-2008_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_Anyone have Scirocco.org stickers for the car?









Where can you get those?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

See the previous page... (hint: Punchbug aka Cathy.)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_See the previous page... (hint: Punchbug aka Cathy.)

Yep. Rumo(u)r has it she carries them around with her everywhere she goes.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*

Daun is there anyone flying their own plane to Cincy this year?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (53BGTX)*

Not that I'm aware of, no.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
So Cholland, what's wrong with the progress on the "por-shah"?

Here's what happens when you have a fancy looking VW with the wrong badge on the grill:
a. the parts cost three times as much as they should.
b. the parts take three times as long to find and get delivered.
c. the parts are impossible to get.








But I'm completely "freelance" in the Toronto film industry now, so I'm going to have a lot of time to work in the garage now


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (sharpshooter33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharpshooter33* »_









Doug,
If it's not too late to get in on this order I would like a few of these. I'll take two XL's and one L.
I am coming in on this a little late, so I know I have missed a bunch. How are you doing payment? Are you wanting the payment in advance? send me a PM to confirm.
Thanks, Dave


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
From a non-Scirocco gathering we hosted a couple weeks ago.










D'oh!








I wanted to go to this


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_Anyone have Scirocco.org stickers for the car?









I do, I do! What colour are you looking for?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Here's what happens when you have a fancy looking VW with the wrong badge on the grill:
a. the parts cost three times as much as they should.
b. the parts take three times as long to find and get delivered.
c. the parts are impossible to get.








But I'm completely "freelance" in the Toronto film industry now, so I'm going to have a lot of time to work in the garage now









LOL, and time to work on the moustache rides too I expect? Oh, wrong porshah...







And the moral of thst story is if you find a cheap Porsche for sale, it isn't.... BTW, I liked how identical the nagles were on those two Porsche shots, made it really easy to imagine yours done! Well worth the hasslle I'd say.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I do, I do! What colour are you looking for?

Yay! I was wondering where those came from! You've got IM...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Attention Sharpshooter33....could you drop me a line ASAP please? Thanks, Cathy


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Fine Spring Day (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_wait... your already at Pre-Cincy INSPECTION








I need to get my ass in gear! 

x3


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_first round of powder... 

hotness....now get em on the car


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
LOL, and time to work on the moustache rides too I expect? Oh, wrong porshah...









Bwahahahahaha!!!!
I'm easily amused this morning I suppose.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Morning folks. Got the dash back in the car, after much bitching and cursing. Had to actually pull the heater box down (which involves removing the wiper motor assembly too) so the front clips would engage.







I also removed the dash cover that was on, so I'll be running in raw, nasty dash style this year.







Wiring is almost done. 
Here's what I have left:


Plus, a crossmember brace from Rob which is on it's way, all the motor mounts, and both axles. Am I insane?
Brendan


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
we might as well drive to Philly and then to Cincy.... or else we won't be cool. 









I'm not sure that driving to Phiily would be enough for you 2.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
I'm not sure that driving to Phiily would be enough for you 2.









Why is that mr. man?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Goodmorning, not getting much done on the rocco for the next few days.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning, not getting much done on the rocco for the next few days.

Why? BTW I am headed to Madison this weekend


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Morning folks. Got the dash back in the car, after much bitching and cursing. Had to actually pull the heater box down (which involves removing the wiper motor assembly too) so the front clips would engage.







I also removed the dash cover that was on, so I'll be running in raw, nasty dash style this year.







Wiring is almost done. 
Here's what I have left:



Nice urethane in the control arms. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I do, I do! What colour are you looking for?

You wouldn't happen to have any pics of them, would you? Sizes? Thanks.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
hotness....now get em on the car









Gotta wait for everything else to come back. Should all be done this weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
then I have a week to prepair for our first local show, and another week after that to get ready for the REAL show...i mean GTG... i mean, getting drunk with you fuchers


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I do, I do! What colour are you looking for? 

I need a silver one and a black one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
Gotta wait for everything else to come back. Should all be done this weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
then I have a week to prepair for our first local show, and another week after that to get ready for the REAL show...i mean GTG... i mean, getting drunk with you fuchers









i got my 1st local 'show' this weekend....effing windage tray gave me a fit lastnight.
im hoping it was me being tired and not actual non-fitment that caused the frustration


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I do, I do! What colour are you looking for?

cathy, are you gonna have some .org stickers at cincy? cuz id like to get a silver one. preferably with the scirocco-duck-org if you are the one making those http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I do, I do! What colour are you looking for?









She has these stickers, which are really cool. (Try not to pay attention to the fact that it is slightly askew and that I stole the pic from Daun).


_Modified by jedilynne at 7:50 AM 5-14-2008_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
LOL, and time to work on the moustache rides too I expect? 
















Cathy... I want a white .org sticker.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Why? BTW I am headed to Madison this weekend

Getting other stuff that, I have been putting off, done.
I'm about 4 hrs from Mad so I probably won't be wandering down the greet you, 8 hr round trips suck major league.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_LOL, and time to work on the moustache rides too I expect? 

did someone say Mustache Ride????


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

this just landed....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
did someone say Mustache Ride????

Who wants a mustache ride!!?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Who wants a mustache ride!!?
















i think your first in line. you've waited patiently enough.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i think your first in line. you've waited patiently enough.

















OWN:










_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 12:27 PM 5-14-2008_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I could take this from you


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_I could take this from you









That would make you a thief. I could call the cops.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
That would make you a thief. I could call the cops.









What if I was just borrowing it until you got back?


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Who wants a mustache ride!!?
















Wow. What kind of hotel IS this!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (sharpshooter33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharpshooter33* »_








Put me down for 1 XL see you in Cincy!!!!
Also Jimbo I still want the MKII front/back for Cincy. I'll remind U again in May. Thanks
_Modified by sharpshooter33 at 10:09 PM 4-25-2008_

_Modified by sharpshooter33 at 10:12 PM 4-25-2008_

If you are doing women's sizes I would like women's medium and a men's XL


_Modified by bigtavo at 1:47 PM 5-14-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

few more pics from my office window.....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

mr lee are you sure you arent working in a hostile military zone?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_mr lee are you sure you arent working in a hostile military zone?









I'm still waiting for them to TRANSFORM!


----------



## mec_vw (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*

Maybe they're filming Transformers 2 here in KC.








Mike
<edit>
Dammit, man! Get outta my head!








</edit>


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mec_vw)*

we're on the same page.... with more than just transformers.


----------



## mec_vw (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Werd!
Mike


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*

hopefully the US government won't raid your office for taking pictures.


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Scirocko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocko* »_









Can someone fill me in on what the significance of the duck is? Thanks.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (76 Golf GTi)*

Where'd my seats go?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_
Can someone fill me in on what the significance of the duck is? Thanks.

it's a duck, on your car


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
it's a duck, on your car









Simple as that. Try not to make a big deal of it...















Dave


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_
Can someone fill me in on what the significance of the duck is? Thanks.

That's the funniest part - there is no significance! Greg puts a duck on your car. You then have a duck. Why? Even Greg does not know. But we have ducks.
I dare say that my duck has more miles on it then all the other ducks combined. Muahahah


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
That's the funniest part - there is no significance! Greg puts a duck on your car. You then have a duck. Why? Even Greg does not know. But we have ducks.
I dare say that my duck has more miles on it then all the other ducks combined. Muahahah









Guess I'll go find a duck


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_
Guess I'll go find a duck









No, no, no. Greg has to duck you. Only then may you have a duck. He gives you a duck that fits the style of your car.


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*

Oh cool. Maybe I can be ducked in Cinci.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_
Can someone fill me in on what the significance of the duck is? Thanks.


It's a secret.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_
Guess I'll go find a duck









_*EHHHHHHHHNNNTTT!*_
Wrong. You need to be GIFTED a duck. No one can supply their own duck!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_No one can supply their own duck! 

Ya hear that, Fraser?!!?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

I think my car could rock a solid yellow duck. 
Is that blasphemy?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
well that would be wrong since you and I make 2









And I make 3.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Plus, a crossmember brace from Rob which is on it's way, all the motor mounts, and both axles. Am I insane?
Brendan

Yeah, pretty much. But aren't we all?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Ya hear that, Fraser?!!?










Fraser has a big duck. But it's hung with a noose. Maybe it's a sort-of anti-duck.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
cathy, are you gonna have some .org stickers at cincy? cuz id like to get a silver one. preferably with the scirocco-duck-org if you are the one making those http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Of course I'm the one making them! and ducks are a new "option". Ducks are all yellow though. You just insert a duck into the .org sticker of your chosen colour


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_

Fraser has a big duck. But it's hung with a noose. Maybe it's a sort-of anti-duck.









No no no. mr lee has the hanging duck on his mirror. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

421 pages....Think there is any chance we will break the 500 mark before we all leave for Cincy?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*

Oh! -- Well - Fraser will get a proper duck sooooon enough!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (timbo2132)*

Somebody please buy my Jeep:








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3839374


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*

You have picked a bad time to sell an SUV!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_You have picked a bad time to sell an SUV!









I know. That's why I'm selling it cheap.








Although, it's fuel economy really isn't that bad for a vehicle of it's capabilities.


_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 9:57 PM 5-14-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Where'd my seats go?

















LOL, must be the new style, I was rocking the Cabby with half of that setup. (Even had Drew in the back seat for a while, don't tell his wife







) But seriously, that is how you adjust the cargo space in a Cabby to haul a transaxle ( 'specially if you have a sub and a two-four of Keith's in the massive trunk







). Both the 4K, and one of our dead diesel trannies are at the rebuilders, awaiting a splice/rebuild/attachment of the 16V's surviving gearbox part (the Quaife). So that's one step closer anyway. Hey, what do you know about Boxters (like, for example, how to spell the name?? Remind me again what I just said about cheap porshahs







)? You can email me off this forum, but we haven't been on topic yet, so why start now?

WOOHOOO!! Owned with cholland's gorgeous car! I want to drive this guy, spring has sprung already! It's time for Klausendriven



_Modified by punchbug at 7:28 PM 5-14-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*

cholland, I'm jealouse of your passenger side under dash shelf. 








edit: nice 944 steering wheel btw


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_cholland, I'm jealouse of your passenger side under dash shelf. 


You should be jealous of mine too!!!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
You should be jealous of mine too!!!










What kind of wheel wrap is that, Timob? My factory leather wrap is starting to develop small cracks. I need a dash cover too...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_
You wouldn't happen to have any pics of them, would you? Sizes? Thanks.









Here's one, you can use the duck for scale


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_


_Modified by punchbug at 7:26 PM 5-14-2008_

I love the color combo of green w/ red hood







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
That's the funniest part - there is no significance! Greg puts a duck on your car. You then have a duck. Why? Even Greg does not know. But we have ducks.

*almost*
I know why I like the ducks. THey make me smile. I was able to get my hands on a variety of ducks, and had fun assigning the appropriate duck to the car/owners persona.
The ducks are in short supply this year.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
The ducks are in short supply this year.









I think they're all in that dude's bathroom from a few pages back.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Ya hear that, Fraser?!!?









i got official ducks now


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Oh! -- Well - Fraser will get a proper duck sooooon enough!









already done


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Here's one, you can use the duck for scale










I want to see more pictures of the car


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
I love the color combo of green w/ red hood







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks, it's been fun and I kind of like it too. Very festive eh? Santa Klaus!


And another sticker shot:


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_The ducks are in short supply this year.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I want to see more pictures of the car









Wish granted, but she'll shoot me for this one









Engine bay:

The car:

This is Julie's car Victor, he's been in the beauty parlour all winter and will be still under construction for Cincy. But he'll be drop dead gorgeous when he makes his debut.
Wish mine had louvres


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_*almost*
I know why I like the ducks. THey make me smile. I was able to get my hands on a variety of ducks, and had fun assigning the appropriate duck to the car/owners persona.
The ducks are in short supply this year.









My secret santa should have a few http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Maybe all the extra ducks ended up in a thrift store in the Florida boonies


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
*almost*
I know why I like the ducks. THey make me smile. I was able to get my hands on a variety of ducks, and had fun assigning the appropriate duck to the car/owners persona.
The ducks are in short supply this year.









greg...i have about 2 dozen in my possession....i will help the cause http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*

License suspended for 31 days starting May 24th.








_guess who's getting a rebuild_


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Scirocko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocko* »_License suspended for 31 days starting May 24th.








_guess who's getting a rebuild_ 









Rebuild


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Scirocko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocko* »_License suspended for 31 days starting May 24th.








_guess who's getting a rebuild_ 

What did you do?


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_What did you do?









Non-Scirocco owner policemen define it as "driving while awesome". Its a pretty big offence for Rocco owners.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
What kind of wheel wrap is that, Timob? My factory leather wrap is starting to develop small cracks. I need a dash cover too...









I bought that at the Wilmington, OH Wal-Mart in 2006 - $8 or so. I LOVE it. It's big, doesn't slip. The steering wheel is actually a plain mk2 Golf one - with no leather at all on it.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (timbo2132)*

Hey all..... due to some family issues I will not be in attendance for Cincy....





























I do have a room reserved so if someone needs a room please let me know...if not I will cancel it


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_Hey all..... due to some family issues I will not be in attendance for Cincy....































That's too bad, hope these issues can be resolved soon...
Hope to see you at Cincy 2009


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
What did you do?









If you get 11 points or more on your license in 18 months it gets suspended for a month. Just so happens that a ticket that I thought disappeared caught up with me, so I got 11 points in... 17 months 2 weeks...


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Scirocko)*

you can still drive just dont get caught


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_WOOHOOO!! Owned with cholland's gorgeous car! 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I want to drive this guy, spring has sprung already! It's time for Klausendriven

Can't wait to see _and_ hear Klaus. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I got the MK1 out of storage tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Unfortunately it is not registered, so it cannot be driven yet.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_you can still drive just dont get caught

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
You should be jealous of mine too!!!


















Where did the megasquirt stuff go?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_The ducks are in short supply this year.










_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_greg...i have about 2 dozen in my possession....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
*almost*
I know why I like the ducks. THey make me smile. I was able to get my hands on a variety of ducks, and had fun assigning the appropriate duck to the car/owners persona.



That was a very cool idea Greg. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Wish granted, but she'll shoot me for this one












Victor's Evil Twin, Crazy Mary. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_you can still drive just dont get caught

Yeah but I'm still not so sure about 750 mile (each way) road trips http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Where did the megasquirt stuff go?









It must not be the same Scirocco. Note that the one pictured has a black dash (the Timob's is blue), and a headunit (which the Timob has gone on record as hating)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Scirocko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocko* »_
Yeah but I'm still not so sure about 750 mile (each way) road trips http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

If there's anyone with experience in that area, it's Roger.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_It must not be the same Scirocco. Note that the one pictured has a black dash (the Timob's is blue), ... 

Not blue anymore.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mtl-Marc)*

I'm pretty sure it was a month ago when I last saw the Timob.








Didn't get it this time, Marc


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*

Such things can be easily changed







--- I even changed the carpet, door panels, and all that!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (timbo2132)*

That news makes me blue......(like this guy----------->







)


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Hey, what do you know about Boxters (like, for example, how to spell the name?? Remind me again what I just said about cheap porshahs







)? You can email me off this forum, but we haven't been on topic yet, so why start now?


You mean the Boxster (or as I like to call it, the mk2 914)? I'm not sure how much I can help, but I'll send you an IM with my e-mail address. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_cholland, I'm jealous of your passenger side under dash shelf. 


I like to call it the "bentley holder".


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_I like to call it the "bentley holder".

Thats what I call the box in my trunk with all the extra parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I wish it was as handy as my pass side shelf


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Scirocko)*

Goodmorning.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I like to call it the "bentley holder".

Nah, it's poof of superior German design, they pre-designed a place for your Megasquirtinen in the days when a mainframe powerful enough to run MS would have crushed the car. If you have a tray, you must do the 'squirt. It's only natural








Warning, the lack of annoying, mysterious, unresolvable CIS "issues" may leave a gap in your life, so plan accordingly, maybe take on a new hobby...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
You mean the Boxster (or as I like to call it, the mk2 914)? I'm not sure how much I can help, but I'll send you an IM with my e-mail address. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

LOL, I had that extra 's' in there and it didn't look right. And it's not me that's looking, obviously or I'd be able to spell, it, like as good as I can spell Sirocco and Beatle. (you spell them: PARKED, see how easy?)


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning.

Morning...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm pretty sure it was a month ago when I last saw the Timob.








Didn't get it this time, Marc

















I *WILL* build one of these someday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brendan


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Lord_Verminaard)*

**yaaawwwwnnnn***
<stumbles around searching for coffee>


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Somebody please buy my Jeep:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3839374

No, somebody buy *MY* Jeep!
















I think the car I was going to replace it with is already gone but I'm still looking. I want an all-VW family.
Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Lord_Verminaard)*

While I am looking for a newer winter car, I want something that gets somewhere around 30mpg if at all possible....
Oh, and good morning.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*

mornin people
my effin brakes are messed up







im really hoping its not a blown piston


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_**yaaawwwwnnnn***
<stumbles around searching for coffee>

+1


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_While I am looking for a newer winter car, I want something that gets somewhere around 30mpg if at all possible....


An alpine white scirocco I know has been the best winter car ever!








Location: Divide, Colorado. Altitude: 9,200 ft.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I will be coming in my Scirocco early on Saturday. I will be leaving later the same day. I can't wait, as I should have a new door on my Scirocco that matches (aka: t-red, not cirrus grey). 

NEPTUNOOOOOO: I have that cirrus grey driver side door for ya. It's got no glass though but I'll throw in a crank window regulator....if ya want it.
Shoot me a PM Tony.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_I will be coming in my Scirocco early on Saturday. I will be leaving later the same day. I can't wait, as I should have a new door on my Scirocco that matches (aka: t-red, not cirrus grey). 

NEPTUNOOOOOO: I have that cirrus grey driver side door for ya. It's got no glass though but I'll throw in a crank window regulator....if ya want it.
Shoot me a PM Tony. 

Where did you get the red door?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Neptuno)*

hey Cincy goers and more espiffically the hotel peeps.
There is a gym in the hotel! I can get my cardio on.
nice.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_hey Cincy goers and more espiffically the hotel peeps.
There is a gym in the hotel! I can get my cardio on.
nice.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_hey Cincy goers and more espiffically the hotel peeps.
There is a gym in the hotel! I can get my cardio on.
nice.









who needs a gym...there will be sciroccos there.
seriously, the reason i dont get fat in the summers, even though im in a chair all day, is cuz im working on my car so much


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_seriously, the reason i dont get fat in the summers, even though im in a chair all day, is cuz im working on my car so much









You can drink plenty of







too and not get fat because you'll end up screwing things up and have to work even longer on the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_
You can drink plenty of







too and not get fat because you'll end up screwing things up and have to work even longer on the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









that too, for better or worse


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Here's one, you can use the duck for scale










Are you making any smaller ones? I'd be interested in a ~6-8 inch one for the side rear windows. Thanks.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_
Are you making any smaller ones? I'd be interested in a ~6-8 inch one for the side rear windows. Thanks.

not the greatest picture, but heres mine on the side rear window








[vwvortex.com then http://www.scirocco.org]


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
No, no, no. Greg has to duck you. Only then may you have a duck. He gives you a duck that fits the style of your car.


Ahem... that is assuming he remembers you.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (StaHiMooney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StaHiMooney* »_

Ahem... that is assuming he remembers you.









Ah, better find me before the Martini's kick in


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_seriously, the reason i dont get fat in the summers, even though im in a chair all day, is cuz im working on my car so much









Yeah well... enjoy your youth. That will change eventually.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (StaHiMooney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StaHiMooney* »_

Ahem... that is assuming he remembers you.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I like to call it the "bentley holder".

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Yeah well... enjoy your youth. That will change eventually.
















livin it up while i got the chance


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*

You can now "Pre-Order" your Cincy shirt. (Brett's, not the 10 year shirt Doug is making) Or even have one if you're not attending!
http://www.scirocco.org/list/o....html
Hurry if you're ordering for Cincy pickup though! He must have the orders by May 20th at the latest! Otherwise, you'll have to hope & pray he bought a few extras on speculation, or have one shipped directly to your home.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*

got my slr http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif now i need a memory card


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_You can now "Pre-Order" your Cincy shirt. (Brett's, not the 10 year shirt Doug is making) Or even have one if you're not attending!
http://www.scirocco.org/list/o....html
Hurry if you're ordering for Cincy pickup though! He must have the orders by May 20th at the latest! Otherwise, you'll have to hope & pray he bought a few extras on speculation, or have one shipped directly to your home.

i ordered mine for cincy pickup







im gonna have like 8 zillion tshirts by the end of summer


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*

Got one Cincy t-shirt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ^^


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mtl-Marc)*

Also please note, the link for the shirts is also posted in the "Cincy Info Thread" stickied to the top of the forum page.
If picking up at Cincy, order before the 20th!!!!!!!


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_









Doug,
Al is here in Charleston for the day and he had not seen these. He wants two as well. One in Large and one in Medium.
If you can, send me an email again to confirm that you got these as well. 
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (StaHiMooney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StaHiMooney* »_

Ahem... that is assuming he remembers you.









Maybe you need to have people slip a note under their wipers: "Please duck me". It could then be removed once the ducking is all finished.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

What is this, no posts in a couple hours? This thread is half-way down the page! We can't have that!
"Working" at Clinton County airport today, holding down the desk. Real busy with the rain, so I've been using the time to finish phase 1 of the interior swap on Margaret's Mk1. (The red interior G-Rocco hauled out here in January.) Carpet's in, side panels & doorcards are in, black trim / handles etc on the doors is done and all but the driver's seat is installed. Phase 2 will involve a black dash swap (with less cracks), black center console (a/c) as soon as one is sourced. (Julie?) Oh and a new speedometer with the dash swap as this one is fubared. Phase 3 will be a new headliner (oh Mrs Lee....) with accompanying black A & B pillar trim, and a replacement windshield.
Anybody know anything about valve adjustments? I've been putting it off for months but I need to get the tools back to The Timob.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I am so dang excited!! TWO WEEKS!! HOLY CRAP, CINCY IS HERE!! I AM READY!!!
My cooler is in the car. The tools are packed. I have my breakdown kit ready - all the coolant hoses, spare parts, bolts, impact wrench and all that. Stereo is done, interior is done, headlights done, wheels done. DONE!! Muahahahah!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I am so dang excited!! TWO WEEKS!! HOLY CRAP, CINCY IS HERE!! I AM READY!!!
My cooler is in the car. The tools are packed. I have my breakdown kit ready - all the coolant hoses, spare parts, bolts, impact wrench and all that. Stereo is done, interior is done, headlights done, wheels done. DONE!! Muahahahah!

if i can sort my brakes out, ill be ready


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I am so dang excited!! TWO WEEKS!! HOLY CRAP, CINCY IS HERE!! I AM READY!!!
My cooler is in the car. The tools are packed. I have my breakdown kit ready - all the coolant hoses, spare parts, bolts, impact wrench and all that. Stereo is done, interior is done, headlights done, wheels done. DONE!! Muahahahah!

sounds like you need a pre-road trip to mr. Lee's house to help him rewire the SDS








you know you wannnnna...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
if i can sort my brakes out, ill be ready









DO WHAT THE TIMOB COMMANDS, YOUR CAR WILL BE OKAY!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_









Quit yer bitchin. Headlight adjusters are for GIRLS!!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
if i can sort my brakes out, ill be ready









Dude, who needs brakes?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
*almost*
I know why I like the ducks. THey make me smile. I was able to get my hands on a variety of ducks, and had fun assigning the appropriate duck to the car/owners persona.
The ducks are in short supply this year.









I was walking through the parking lot, on my way to work this morning and saw a large truck with a rig for drilling holes. And was a seat and a row of controls. On top of one large lever was a good sized rubber duck. Too bad I didn't have a camera with me.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I am so dang excited!! TWO WEEKS!! HOLY CRAP, CINCY IS HERE!! I AM READY!!!
My cooler is in the car. The tools are packed. I have my breakdown kit ready - all the coolant hoses, spare parts, bolts, impact wrench and all that. Stereo is done, interior is done, headlights done, wheels done. DONE!! Muahahahah!

HOLY **** is right. I don't even have the favorite Scirocco HOME. So no pre packing, it's honestly hard to get inspired about packing at all because I still don't know if I'm carpooling. I'm oddly calm about it, though I must admit I am getting anxious to hear what Klaus sounds like with his new plumbing. Greg, advice on getting your ducks in a row? I sure need to do that!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
already done









But can you give yourself a duck? Isn't that like making up your own nickname-almost like there should be a law against it?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Yeah well... enjoy your youth. That will change eventually.
















Yes, it most certainly will.


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (xavsbud)*









1 Large Please
Darn didn't se the sold out should read the whole thing










_Modified by 1nsanevwfreak at 8:48 PM 5-15-2008_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re:  (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I am so dang excited!! TWO WEEKS!! HOLY CRAP, CINCY IS HERE!! I AM READY!!!
My cooler is in the car. The tools are packed. I have my breakdown kit ready - all the coolant hoses, spare parts, bolts, impact wrench and all that. Stereo is done, interior is done, headlights done, wheels done. DONE!! Muahahahah!

Damn, if all goes well, in two weeks to the minute I will be in Amsterdam NY, probably having just finished dinner with Julie and Jillian. I WILL be earlier this year Julie! My wife has a gotten a severe occupational f*cking from our employer that is going to hurt financially, but she still insists I go to Cincy. Gotta love her.


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

How many people will be there Friday vs Saturday? Half, 10%, 100%?


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_



I never did ask you what the devil you were doing in WINGHAM.... It's hardly en route between Southern and MidWestern...!


----------



## Mstadt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (1nsanevwfreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1nsanevwfreak* »_









I'd like one in a small please. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
I never did ask you what the devil you were doing in WINGHAM.... It's hardly en route between Southern and MidWestern...!
















Well, duh. Taking a picture!







I heard there was a green building with a red roof eh? Seriously, it's all about the driving, does it matter where??? Now let's get this car on the ground, shall we???.....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by punchbug at 8:09 PM 5-15-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_What is this, no posts in a couple hours? This thread is half-way down the page! We can't have that!


Yeah, well I just finished tonight to get my garage ready so I can fix cars in there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now I can go ahead and swap the tranny and both axles and get ready for Cincy. Woo hoo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Anybody know anything about valve adjustments? I've been putting it off for months but I need to get the tools back to The Timob.


Just measure the clearances first hot or cold, the specs are in the Bentley, and you can go from there.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
DO WHAT THE TIMOB COMMANDS, YOUR CAR WILL BE OKAY!









Fraser, you have pissed the Timob.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Quit yer bitchin. Headlight adjusters are for GIRLS!!!!










Yup, they are, MaryAnn has them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
I never did ask you what the devil you were doing in WINGHAM.... It's hardly en route between Southern and MidWestern...!
















The best route from point A to point B in a Scirocco is not always a straight line my friend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Seriously, it's all about the driving, does it matter where???

As soon as gas gets up to $5, no more random weekend drives for me.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_How many people will be there Friday vs Saturday? Half, 10%, 100%?

Generally 90% show up Friday and are there 'til Sunday.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
As soon as gas gets up to $5, no more random weekend drives for me.










Why don't you randomly drive your butt over here sometime 'eh? It's like 10-12 minutes.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
As soon as gas gets up to $5, no more random weekend drives for me.










94 octane gas is _already_ 6 bucks a gallon in Canada


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mtl-Marc)*

headlight brackets... powdered!
next up, valve cover. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Why don't you randomly drive your butt over here sometime 'eh? It's like 10-12 minutes.









I am totally down for that!
...except, being a student in high school I am limited by the following:
1. Parents are too paranoid 
2. Homework I _*should*_ be doing instead of the vortex
3. Law states I can't drive past 11:00
4. Any "moving violations" I receive (aka driving @ night) result in me going to court and most likely losing my license








There's way more, but I am getting tired. I probably shoulden't be typing this late


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
94 octane gas is _already_ 6 bucks a gallon in Canada

Am I supposed to be running higher octane than "regular" in my 8v???


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (1nsanevwfreak)*










Hey! I didn't know these came in all those different sizes! Could I add one Small please?
That would make for 2 large and 1 small


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Yup, they are, MaryAnn has them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I sure do! Maybe someday I might actually use them









Edit for ownage!!!
This was actually taken *before* the poor Jetta's encounter with a semi











_Modified by Iroczgirl at 10:27 PM 5-15-2008_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

will we make 500?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_will we make 500? 

I hope we will !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_headlight brackets... powdered!
next up, valve cover. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

cool jetta


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
I am totally down for that!
...except, being a student in high school I am limited by the following:
1. Parents are too paranoid 
2. Homework I _*should*_ be doing instead of the vortex
3. Law states I can't drive past 11:00
4. Any "moving violations" I receive (aka driving @ night) result in me going to court and most likely losing my license








There's way more, but I am getting tired. I probably shoulden't be typing this late









Well I didn't mean this evening silly!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
DO WHAT THE TIMOB COMMANDS, YOUR CAR WILL BE OKAY!









im just frustrated b/c i cant do it till tomorrow


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Am I supposed to be running higher octane than "regular" in my 8v???

No.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
But can you give yourself a duck? Isn't that like making up your own nickname-almost like there should be a law against it?

i got the blessing of the duck giver himself. and made an offering to the duck gods by acting as a distributor


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

The neighbours may think I am actually crazy after witnessing this


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









hotness


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*

Can you beat this?








Easily!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_The neighbours may think I am actually crazy after witnessing this

















Wow! This is totally awesome! How did you do this?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_cool jetta

Thanks! It's almost fixed and *almost* white again


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Wow! This is totally awesome! How did you do this?

x2


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Wow! This is totally awesome! How did you do this?

Did two magical elves with wands run by?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Hmm I havent decided what I like better??








*OR*








Opinions?


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_The neighbours may think I am actually crazy after witnessing this

















Cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 76 Golf GTi at 11:12 PM 5-15-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Hmm I havent decided what I like better??








*OR*








Opinions?

I think you should ALWAYS leave the Bently in your bathroom (makes good reading!)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
No.

Depends on the 8V. Mine does this on regular: 





























My Cabby. OTOH, runs better on it. If you're running a stock JH any broth will do (and regular is actually better). Up the compression? Another story!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Hmm I havent decided what I like better??


taking the bentley into consideration? 
both look good imao


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I think you should ALWAYS leave the Bently in your bathroom (makes good reading!)

there is always these:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
As soon as gas gets up to $5, no more random weekend drives for me.










Pffft, my cars are good on fuel, so that expensive gallon would be worth it. It could be a lot worse.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Pffft, my cars are good on fuel, so that expensive gallon would be worth it. It could be a lot worse.

hopefully my re-timed engine has solved my 13mpg problem


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Depends on the 8V. Mine does this on regular: 































So does mine


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I think you should ALWAYS leave the Bently in your bathroom (makes good reading!)

One Bentley in the can, one Bentley in the garage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_







































hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
One Bentley in the can, one Bentley in the garage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I do keep a bedside copy


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

So Stripe or not....now that we know we should kep a bentley in the can?

_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Hmm I havent decided what I like better??








*OR*








Opinions?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (timbo2132)*

Cue Paris.... thats hot..... timbo what did you use on the breather hose hole?
_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Can you beat this?








Easily!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Neptuno)*

valve cover is almost cooled down...
I wanna play!!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_valve cover is almost cooled down...
I wanna play!!










You can but only if you show us yours.....now where is the pic?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Neptuno)*

still stitting at 120f








pre-polished! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*

^^ I gotta get me a powder coating kit to be like the cool kids too.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_still stitting at 120f








pre-polished! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nice


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Neptuno)*

Breather gromet from an A2 - bought it from germanautoparts









000wn


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Nice









for a crappy cell phone pic.... better pics coming soon. 
headlight brackets look awesome!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
for a crappy cell phone pic.... better pics coming soon. 
headlight brackets look awesome! 


Yeah, powder coat the cell phone for us will ya? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Wow! This is totally awesome! How did you do this?

30 second exposure while I did laps around the car with a work light. Of course, this is when the neighbour decided to take out his garbage


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Did two magical elves with wands run by?

Yes. Yes they did.
There was a penguin too.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_The neighbours may think I am actually crazy after witnessing this

















I have a new desktop background. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_There was a penguin too.

Penguin? I just want an Ente (Duck auf Deutsch)!


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Nice pic


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (StaHiMooney)*

Valve cover cleaned up VERY nice. I went with a traditional style of polishing the ribs & holes. Still need to polish them out all the way, but for being up this late, I think it turned out great.
Pics!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (timbo2132)*

Morning Guys.
Cincy doesn't look good







not just for the car, but for me also.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Yes. Yes they did.
There was a penguin too.









Awesome picture! I wanted to do something with red Christmas lights/my wolfie/snow, but did I??? 
And is THAT where my pengiuns went? Was it Chilly Willy or Badtz-Maru, do you recall? I'm guessing the latter, he's a rascal


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
The best route from point A to point B in a Scirocco is not always a straight line my friend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Very much like the upcoming drive to Cincy!








But Wingham... ?







Just can't see it...


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Now let's get this car on the ground, shall we???.....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Amen to that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And in other news, I now have an appropriately equipped (well not perfect, no MFA) cluster to go in, so it's not much longer before Carrots will be mobile again...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Morning Guys.
Cincy doesn't look good







not just for the car, but for me also.



What?? After all this? What's up???

And Mr Lee, what did you use to polish the "ribs"? That looks fantastic!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
What?? After all this? What's up???


I'm currently carless







Big pot hole + lowered car + high speeds = Bent parts.
Estimated cost from a shop $1400. (parts alone $550)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Very much like the upcoming drive to Cincy!








But Wingham... ?







Just can't see it...










Well, here's another odd factoid about that day, the temperature in my intake manifold was -40* and my fuel economy was like 2 miles to the gallon. Yeah, like MINUS (does it matter which scale?). Even though it was oppressive thunderstorm weather. Serves me right for letting "the General" measure something as important as that eh? Okay, so maybe I had dropped "the General" at some point.... (It was on the way to Grand Bend







)
And GREAT news about the cluster!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I'm currently carless







Big pot hole + lowered car + high speeds = Bent parts.
Estimated cost from a shop $1400. (parts alone $550)

Well THAT just bites, doesn't it... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*

Yeah it sucks alot!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I'm currently carless







Big pot hole + lowered car + high speeds = Bent parts.
Estimated cost from a shop $1400. (parts alone $550)

sorry dude


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

mr lee: valve cover=t!ts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

mr lee - everything looks


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

mornin' 
my timing cover is getting the crinkle black coat. pics soon to come


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

upper timing cover?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Mine is been off for so long.....I guess I could do that one too.... thanks for the reminder http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Something about the timing cover that makes me go


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Something about the timing cover that makes me go










It usually makes me go








((yes, upper))


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Mine is been off for so long.....I guess I could do that one too.... thanks for the reminder http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2....i painted mine when i 1st got my car, then got tired of looking at it


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
What?? After all this? What's up???

And Mr Lee, what did you use to polish the "ribs"? That looks fantastic!

A mouse sander with 220grit, then block sanded with 320g, 800g, etc..
I feel bad for you brian, good luck man!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_mornin' 
my timing cover is getting the crinkle black coat. pics soon to come

Muhahahahaha.








Oh btw, I did *not* get a valve cover yesterday, so when you're changing yours we should coordinate and clean / blast / powder it.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I'm currently carless







Big pot hole + lowered car + high speeds = Bent parts.
Estimated cost from a shop $1400. (parts alone $550)

That'll learn you to be lowered!








Just kidding! -- I hope you can still make it Brian! It was great having you along last year.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









Looking good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Valve cover cleaned up VERY nice. I went with a traditional style of polishing the ribs & holes. Still need to polish them out all the way, but for being up this late, I think it turned out great.


That valve cover makes me want to drool


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_The neighbours may think I am actually crazy after witnessing this


















Creativity. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I feel bad for you brian, good luck man!!

If it's not one thing it's another


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_There was a penguin too.










Are you replacing your duck with a penguin?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
That'll learn you to be lowered!








Just kidding! -- I hope you can still make it Brian! It was great having you along last year.

I know and I had a blast last year








We will see what we can do ... But I don't even have any arrangement made this year. . . I am so no even prepared for CINCY
*Owned by me (the guy who might not make it to cincy)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I'm currently carless








Big pot hole + lowered car + high speeds = Bent parts.
Estimated cost from a shop $1400. (parts alone $550)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Goodmorning.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
If it's not one thing it's another









The 'shop' is probably charging you $175 for a $30 control arm, $125 for $35 worth of bushings, $55 for a $13 ball joint, $295 for a $105 axle and $750 for an hour and a half of labor.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (sciroccojim)*

Well I am not having the shop do it!
I bought all the parts from GAP yesterday and have my weekend set ahead of me.
Sucks because I had my weekend planned to have my Scirocco at the exhaust shop and on the road . . . With no headlight of course


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (85roccoZ400)*

low beam adjusters won't work.... i am no good to you.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_low beam adjusters won't work.... i am no good to you.









It's okay rob! 







adjuster made from metal WTF


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Muhahahahaha.








Oh btw, I did *not* get a valve cover yesterday, so when you're changing yours we should coordinate and clean / blast / powder it.

Ok
Unfortunately, I'm backpacking this weekend. I might get a chance to change mine on Sunday though.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

we need some pics


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_we need some pics









If we are lucky, we might see that car at Cincy. ^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
That valve cover makes me want to drool









what's funny is that while I was sanding it I really did drool on it. Total accident from me being sleep depro...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
what's funny is that while I was sanding it I really did drool on it. Total accident from me being sleep depro...









mr lee: getting inventive while wetsanding


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
what's funny is that while I was sanding it I really did drool on it.










Crazy.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I'm currently carless







Big pot hole + lowered car + high speeds = Bent parts.
Estimated cost from a shop $1400. (parts alone $550)

Ouch. That sucks man.
All the more incentive to get the Rocco done.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_

















>See email on the list, or the east coast caravan thread<


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
All the more incentive to get the Rocco done.









It doesnt work that way


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









I made the big list. Now that is cool. And I wasn't last.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (jedilynne)*

if anyone is up for some chill / downtempo download this > download


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*

wow! what happened to Spinny this year? Fraser is the new Cincy Thread king!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (raulito)*

Lookee what arrived in today's mail:


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Lookee what arrived in today's mail:









thats wicked sick. I've considered going "historic" for a while now... thought about getting some sort of Fi reference as well... CHARGED, BLOWN, SC16V, MADMAX, etc... 
what is your total mileage for the year have to be for historic?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (sciroccojim)*

Awesome Jim http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
thats wicked sick. I've considered going "historic" for a while now... thought about getting some sort of Fi reference as well... CHARGED, BLOWN, SC16V, MADMAX, etc... 
what is your total mileage for the year have to be for historic?

Thanks. I don't think there's a mileage restriction in NJ, but that wouldn't be an issue for me, anyway.
One time registration fee, renews every three years, no inspection...woot!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









I passed Greg for 3rd!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Thanks. I don't think there's a mileage restriction in NJ, but that wouldn't be an issue for me, anyway.
One time registration fee, renews every three years, no inspection...woot!

sounds a lot like ours in MO. Except we have a 5k limit and you have to keep a log in your car at all times. State Trooper can pull you over just to check your log. However, my insurance goes WAY down for Historic, and still has a 250 deductible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*

bored at work.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
thats wicked sick. I've considered going "historic" for a while now... thought about getting some sort of Fi reference as well... CHARGED, BLOWN, SC16V, MADMAX, etc... 
what is your total mileage for the year have to be for historic?

In MD, it's 20 years old and under 7500mi. a year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Lookee what arrived in today's mail:

awesome plate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
sounds a lot like ours in MO. Except we have a 5k limit and you have to keep a log in your car at all times. State Trooper can pull you over just to check your log. However, my insurance goes WAY down for Historic, and still has a 250 deductible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ewwww. 
no inspection, low insurance rates, and $50 every 2 years to the state to keep it registered
now i just need my car to go to 25 years old so i can get street rod tags, then all bets are off


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*

street rods have more restrictions that historic


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (16VScirrocco88)*

Hey. What's this Cincy thing all about?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_street rods have more restrictions that historic

distinction in the mva's wording comes down to 20 v 25 years old [historic v. street rod] and non-modified vs. heavily modified.
both are technically not allowed to be daily/regular transportation and are to be limited use


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*

NJ is pretty cool with the historic thing. I only pay once time for the registration. I'm required to renew it every 3 years but there's no cost.
The car can be used "solely for exhibition and educational purposes by the owner."


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*

I would like to get the Classic plates for PA, but the color scheme just doesn't go with my car. This is what it looks like now:








And this is what it would look like with the Classic plate:








Now, if I had an _alpine white _Scirocco...
I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif *OWNAGE*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (scirocco*joe)*

hey joe, last time i saw you, you were in your car....


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_hey joe, last time i saw you, you were in your car.... 









Hells yeah! H2Oi, if I recall. The good part about Cincy is that we won't be lost at the show, but rather clinking bottles in the field...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (scirocco*joe)*

i love the pa black dare plates.
not as much as i love the old black delaware plates though. next car, i think im gonna register in delaware


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*

I pushed the envelope for historic back when I was in MD


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (scirocco*joe)*

2008 - 25 = 1983
Yeah I could get collectors plates, _but_, I would not be allowed on any roads with a 90kmh speed limit or more.








And the collectors plates are the size of a motorcycle licence plate, and they are just plain ugly. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Hells yeah! H2Oi, if I recall. The good part about Cincy is that we won't be lost at the show, but rather clinking bottles in the field...









hells yeah, we'll throw back a few!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mtl-Marc)*



Mtl-Marc said:


> 2008 - 25 = 1983
> Yeah I could get collectors plates, _but_, I would not be allowed on any roads with a 90kmh speed limit or more.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (wheeltowheel)*



wheeltowheel said:


> Mtl-Marc said:
> 
> 
> > 2008 - 25 = 1983
> ...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*

friday afternoon work makes me annnnngry


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
Missouri has a front plate law. Only got pulled over for it once, and I specifically told the officer I was not going to drill into my newly painted bumper. He can't "make" me do it, only give me a ticket and tell me to. 
Needless to say, he used it as an excuse to go "fishing" for more dirt on me, and wanted to search my car (which i said no), wanted me to go sit in his cruiser and go over my "driving record"... so I went with him and he was astonished at how accurate my estimate was, and how clean it was. 
I got off w/ a warning.. and a "go put a front plate on". 

mr lee is an effing rebel


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
mr lee is an effing rebel









no, i just talk to cops like real people. I'm not scared of them... my Uncle was a cop for 20+ years... so I've had a bit of formal training on the situation. 
I love having the conversation... "What happens if you get pulled over doing 120mph"


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (sciroccojim)*

Love the plate








I want to get BLOW . ME








Actually the plate I want I can't make because of CT only having 6 characters


_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 5:07 PM 5-16-2008_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_friday afternoon work makes me annnnngry

















This is a classic


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









F your stupid count down meter


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
F your stupid count down meter









it's on the Cincy Camping thread website...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_friday afternoon work makes me annnnngry

















That looks *almost* as bad as normal.







Almost.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I passed Greg for 3rd!









How the hell did that happen? I can see i have my work cut out for me....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_ The good part about Cincy is that we won't be lost at the show, but rather clinking bottles in the field...









Can I get an amen?
_AMEN!_ to that


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_if anyone is up for some chill / downtempo download this > download 

Thanks. Diggin' it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
How the hell did that happen? I can see i have my work cut out for me....

You got that right, mister.







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_if anyone is up for some chill / downtempo download this > download 

I'll check this out when I get home.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_2008 - 25 = 1983
Yeah I could get collectors plates, _but_, I would not be allowed on any roads with a 90kmh speed limit or more.








And the collectors plates are the size of a motorcycle licence plate, and they are just plain ugly. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 










I don't think there are any use restirctions here, but the car has to be over 30 years old. And you get no choice in the characters, it's just whatever random number you are assigned. Klaus can get one next year.
On a few different topics: First, Spinney's nipping at my heels on the whore's list. I can't believe that I have no life, but it seems that I have no life.
And the sky was SO pretty today, made me smile a LOT!!! Top down in the Cabby, just a gorgeous afternoon. Get to go see Klaus tomorrow I hope....beer tonight. Life's as good as it gets without a running Rocco.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I'll check this out when I get home.









There's a hint of acid-jazz to it.
Rob, is it some of your stuff?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
There's a hint of acid-jazz to it.
Rob, is it some of your stuff?

I like jazz, butI have no clue what acid-jazz is.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
If we are lucky, we might see that car at Cincy. ^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No way! That would rocc!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
Missouri has a front plate law. Only got pulled over for it once, and I specifically told the officer I was not going to drill into my newly painted bumper. He can't "make" me do it, only give me a ticket and tell me to. 
Needless to say, he used it as an excuse to go "fishing" for more dirt on me, and wanted to search my car (which i said no), wanted me to go sit in his cruiser and go over my "driving record"... so I went with him and he was astonished at how accurate my estimate was, and how clean it was. 
I got off w/ a warning.. and a "go put a front plate on". 

Front plate laws *suck*! I don't really have a place to put one on mine since I have the european plate and bumpers. I just totally refuse to drill any holes anywhere to fit a plate.
Ofcourse I got pulled over for it yesterday







And for having a 'loud' exhaust...jeez, this month is like "pull me over" month, I've gotten pulled over more this month than in the last 5 years!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
No way! That would rocc!









Al's car. He's from SC, and was talking about bringing it to Cincy this year IIRC. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm going to duplicate the Cincy or Bust in painter's tape on the side of my car this year, like ginster86roc had in 2006. Muahahah! Everybody should do the same!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (timbo2132)*

Yeah, like a big "MUHAHAHA" in blue painter's tape.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
There's a hint of acid-jazz to it.
Rob, is it some of your stuff?

Listening to it right now. Sounds good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm going to duplicate the Cincy or Bust in painter's tape on the side of my car this year, like ginster86roc had in 2006. Muahahah! Everybody should do the same!

Ok, I'll do it!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Listening to it right now. Sounds good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm going to duplicate the Cincy or Bust in painter's tape on the side of my car this year, like ginster86roc had in 2006. Muahahah! 










_doooo eeeeeet_.....


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_









_doooo eeeeeet_.....









Carl's back!










_Modified by cholland_ at 10:30 PM 5-16-2008_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









Yay, I'm #19. Yes, I am an underachiever.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Al's car. He's from SC, and was talking about bringing it to Cincy this year IIRC. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Al is not keeping up with this thread so, I'll post up. He left here this morning and is most likely going to miss Cincy this year. Even if he did make it, the Rieger most likely would not. He is stationed in VA for the time being and the car is at his home in GA. 
I persuaded him to the dark side of VRs. He recently picked up a sweet little Passat Wagon pimping a VR.
I could post more pics of his car for you though...








Dave


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (crazyaboutrocs)*

Woohoo!! I'm in the top 15!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I did a correlation of the top 19 posters (the 20th guy didn't have the age in his profile)
I found a weak correlation between age and postcount in the Cincy thread.








Who says statistics is useless?


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
Al is not keeping up with this thread so, I'll post up. He left here this morning and is most likely going to miss Cincy this year. Even if he did make it, the Rieger most likely would not. He is stationed in VA for the time being and the car is at his home in GA. 

that's too bad that Al and his Rieger, are going to make it








next question, Dave are you bringing a Scirocco to Cincy?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Who says statistics is useless?










Wheeee, I'm the top dot!! Oh wait, that might not be such a good thing. Where's Julie when I need her??? Or Uncle Chuck......


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

How about if you make a statistic comparing cincy thread posts and relationship status?
I'd think that would be more dramatic!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_How about if you make a statistic comparing cincy thread posts and relationship status?
I'd think that would be more dramatic!









LOL


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
LOL

I take it there's a lot of singles around here


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm going to duplicate the Cincy or Bust in painter's tape on the side of my car this year, like ginster86roc had in 2006. Muahahah! Everybody should do the same!

i might have to do it on my kia.
my new spacers lug bolts were too long and destroyed everythign inside my rear brakes


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i might have to do it on my kia.
my new spacers lug bolts were too long and destroyed everythign inside my rear brakes









Noooo!







You still have time! Max out the credit cards if you must!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i might have to do it on my kia.
my new spacers lug bolts were too long and destroyed everythign inside my rear brakes









just swap out to disc brakes


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Noooo!







You still have time! Max out the credit cards if you must!









its not a matter of money, its a matter of time


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

Wheeee, I'm the top dot!! Oh wait, that might not be such a good thing. Where's Julie when I need her??? Or Uncle Chuck......

I'm in a three-way tie for the youngest


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
its not a matter of money, its a matter of time









2 weeks! You can do it, find a way, hire someone if you must







Maybe the Timob can help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
2 weeks! You can do it, find a way, hire someone if you must







Maybe the Timob can help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

im gona see just how much is actually broken....but im so disappointed right now that i cant even look at it.
i figure worst case, i need to hit a yard to get the parts. im def gonna try to get it done though


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
that's too bad that Al and his Rieger, are going to make it








next question, Dave are you bringing a Scirocco to Cincy?

The real question is Dave are you coming to Cincy?
I am not sure yet IF I'll be able to make it this year. I am wanting to be there, but not real sure if I can get away. I haven't booked a room yet (Morio is yours still available?) And most importantly, I haven't started one of my Sciroccos in more than eight months. Neither is ready for a trip around the block yet to the Great State of Ohio. *IF* I make it that way it will be in the R32 once again despite what Daun has threatened. I'll have to give him a ride in the car (or the the keys for a few minutes) so that he can make final judgement on its worthiness of being parked with the Kias for another year....
Dave


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
im gona see just how much is actually broken....but im so disappointed right now that i cant even look at it.
i figure worst case, i need to hit a yard to get the parts. im def gonna try to get it done though

Is your backing plate ok? If it is, you'll just need shoes, wheel cylinders, a spring kit, and adjuster kits. Salvos probably stocks all of it. Call up there tomorrow. It can get installed in an afternoon. No big deal.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*

Oh, and Spinney: I know you mentioned that you don't have any plans made. When I booked my hotel room, I booked a room with 2 beds because a friend was talking about riding along. But he ain't coming, so if you need a place, you may feel free to split the room with me.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Is your backing plate ok? If it is, you'll just need shoes, wheel cylinders, a spring kit, and adjuster kits. Salvos probably stocks all of it. Call up there tomorrow. It can get installed in an afternoon. No big deal.

the part that holds the spring right below the upper return spring is bent, and the adjustment lever and that spring are broken....sorry for the imperfect lingo, but my bentley is in the garage
http://www.vintagewatercooleds...6.jpg
the vertical spring in this pic, with the arm its attached to [maybe borken, im not sure hoe its supposed to look], and the horozontal upper peice of metal is bent


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*

OK, I think most of that stuff comes in either the regular spring kit or the adjuster kits. Those are generally pretty cheap.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*

pic o new parts:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_OK, I think most of that stuff comes in either the regular spring kit or the adjuster kits. Those are generally pretty cheap.

ill prob call you tomm at work to see what this is gonna set me back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
ill prob call you tomm at work to see what this is gonna set me back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Cool, I start at noon.








My guess is that the spring kit and both adjuster kits will be around $30 or so.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Cool, I start at noon.








My guess is that the spring kit and both adjuster kits will be around $30 or so.

awesome, and you think the kit will have the peice right below the wheel cylnder that hold the sping in the above pic? im gonna need a wheel cylnder too, the damage and me pumping brakes caused mine to bust open


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*

Probably. Some do, some don't. Wheel cylinder will be $10-20 prob.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Probably. Some do, some don't. Wheel cylinder will be $10-20 prob.

alright. well, like i said, ill call you tomorrow about the stuff, then we can set up a time for when we can do it, if you would like to give the help i so desperately need.
the timob might even come down depending on what day we do it


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*

Cool. For some reason, I'm off monday tuesday and wednesday next week.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Cool. For some reason, I'm off monday tuesday and wednesday next week.

alright, i work during the day, but maybe i can fenagle a 1/2 day in there to get this done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*

Are you gonna get shorter wheel bolts or are you gonna cut yours off?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
The real question is Dave are you coming to Cincy?
I am not sure yet IF I'll be able to make it this year. I am wanting to be there, but not real sure if I can get away. I haven't booked a room yet (Morio is yours still available?) And most importantly, I haven't started one of my Sciroccos in more than eight months. Neither is ready for a trip around the block yet to the Great State of Ohio. *IF* I make it that way it will be in the R32 once again despite what Daun has threatened. I'll have to give him a ride in the car (or the the keys for a few minutes) so that he can make final judgement on its worthiness of being parked with the Kias for another year....
Dave

Dave; this is unacceptable behavior you have had over 300 days to get 1 scirocco ready for this trip. Now you have 2 weeks to start one up change the oil and put some air in the tires. There is still time to not have to park in the KIA row.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Are you gonna get shorter wheel bolts or are you gonna cut yours off?

either /or....you got a grinder to cut em with? i dont mind cutting em


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*

If/when you come up to get brake parts, bring one of the bolts with you to compare to what we have. It's probably gonna be a lot of work to cut yours down.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_If/when you come up to get brake parts, bring one of the bolts with you to compare to what we have. It's probably gonna be a lot of work to cut yours down. 

that was my thought....well see if anyone has some beefier spacers for sale tomm in reading at mk1madness, cz i wouldnt mind stepping above the 15s i have. 20s should be enough based on the other bolts i have to match it up to


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*

what lesson did we learn here kids??
always measure your longer wheel bolts for clearence before driving the car.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_what lesson did we learn here kids??
always measure your longer wheel bolts for clearence before driving the car.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
There's a hint of acid-jazz to it.
Rob, is it some of your stuff?

Yup, this was a mix set I did MANY years ago from a pile of rare downtempo / jazz / and a hint of tribal house. 
Glad you guys liked it! I wish I had more stuff like this, but those records are hard to come by.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*

new local car that just joined up w/ our club... it deserves to be posted.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
Dave; this is unacceptable behavior you have had over 300 days to get 1 scirocco ready for this trip. Now you have 2 weeks to start one up change the oil and put some air in the tires. There is still time to not have to park in the KIA row.

Exactly. I WISH mine were just "test driving" away from the trip!!!!! And I'm not giving up hope. Where's the Timob????? I request some shirts be produced (maybe in pink) that say "I wimped out and drove my comfy Kia". Or something like that. (I'm a medium, BTW







)

And Mr Lee, what's that club called? Sweet and Low Dubs? Nice "new member" car there!



_Modified by punchbug at 3:25 AM 5-17-2008_


----------



## Mstadt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*

Rabbits on maserati wheels still does it for me.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Mstadt)*

And where are all these SUPER clean MKIs coming from these days. I have seen several posted in various threads of people finding them sitting with a for sale sign at sickening low prices... None like that here in Charleston.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Front plate laws *suck*!

Yes they do, and I've been running sans front plate on all my 'roccos for the last 10 years. So far so good.
Actually, someone told me there was a quiet little amendment slipped into a traffic bill in the last year that did away with Ohio's front plate requirement....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_And the sky was SO pretty today, made me smile a LOT!!!

I know what *you've* been doing.








I would too if I had a machine capable. Must.... bleed... brakes.....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_Dave; this is unacceptable behavior you have had over 300 days to get 1 scirocco ready for this trip. Now you have 2 weeks to start one up change the oil and put some air in the tires. There is still time to not have to park in the KIA row.

+1.
<Ahem>


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_And where are all these SUPER clean MKIs coming from these days. I have seen several posted in various threads of people finding them sitting with a for sale sign at sickening low prices... None like that here in Charleston. 

Sickening low price was right..... Believe it or not, Elliot found this red Rabbit by reading a PVW magazine in a restaurant. 
Some lady saw a Rabbit on the cover and said that she had one in her garage. It had been sitting for 10 years and was running on 3 cylinders when she parked it, she wanted to know if he was interested in looking at it and possibly buying it. So he went and looked, gave her $400 (I think thats what he said). Got it home, changed all the fluids and timing belt. And minus a leaky trans, it seems to run great!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
either /or....you got a grinder to cut em with? i dont mind cutting em

I cut mine with a hacksaw. A new blade went through them like buttah. It'll build up your shoulder muscles too!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

So, I'm posting from da beach.
Last night was driving out here in the Scirocco, and everything's good. Then strange; the dash lights went out in the gauge cluster. Tach died too!
Some quick investigation (and a phone call to the timob) convinces me to keep going. When I turn the headlights off, the tach comes back to life and the MFA works. Turn the lights on and the tach dies and MFA too.
Fun, huh?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

The more I think about it greg- I bet it's that crappy voltage regulator on the back of the cluster that died. That can be replaced without having to get a new cluster.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Morning guys


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*

Ooo, that really sucks. Didn't you spin the wheel to check everything out?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Morning.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

I'm off to build a headlight wiring harness, put the headlights back in, paint the front bumper and install and then finish stripping the rear, paint and install.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Goodmorning, I'm off to put the mower deck on and mow my lawn then, maybe, crawl under my car.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning, I'm off to put the mower deck on and mow my lawn then, maybe, crawl under my car.

Just don't crawl under your mower!


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

It is great to see everyone working on cars.
I am installing some super lightweight cross drilled rotors / new pads and doing some general maintenance today.I don't understand why my rotors wear out so often?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Just don't crawl under your mower!









Well not while it's running anyway.
" Bah, I can stick my fingers between those whirling blades and grab that before the blade comes around again. Ouch! that kinda hurt."










_Modified by tmechanic at 12:02 PM 5-17-2008_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Doug T)*

They should keep cool, I think my 10speed has more swept area than those rotors.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Doug T)*

I would think that pads would wear quick too. Kind of like taking a cheesegrater across them.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Timbo, are you going to build more head light harnesses this year? Or any kind of wire crimping stuff? I have a Klein crimper that will crimp ins. and non-ins connectors and my crimps look nothing like yours, though they seem to be quite strong. Would like to see if it's the way I'm doing it or my crimper.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

When I am crimping two wires into a terminal it is not coming out well. I am using 14ga wire and it is too big for the terminals. One wire comes out just fine, but not two. If it comes down to it I will do the relay set up as a four relay instead of two relay set up.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_When I am crimping two wires into a terminal it is not coming out well. I am using 14ga wire and it is too big for the terminals. One wire comes out just fine, but not two. If it comes down to it I will do the relay set up as a four relay instead of two relay set up.

I just strip the main wire and weave + solder splice the second wire in to make a "Y". That way I never have a bad crimp. See the blue arrow. That is a splice without breaking the main wire. Then I use special silicone tape that works like magic for insulation.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_
I just strip the main wire and weave + solder splice the second wire in to make a "Y". That way I never have a bad crimp. See the blue arrow. That is a splice without breaking the main wire. Then I use special silicone tape that works like magic for insulation. 


Thanks Doug. I will probably end up doing it that way because there is just no good way to get two wires into one of these terminals. Are the relays pictured on the car? If so where did you get the sockets? I like those.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Thanks Doug. I will probably end up doing it that way because there is just no good way to get two wires into one of these terminals. Are the relays pictured on the car? If so where did you get the sockets? I like those.









Yes the relay sockets shown are the ones I am using on one of my MK1s (the silver one). The sockets have the large terminals and come with a fuse and mounting flanges. You can find them under the hood on the later years of the Golf or Jetta AIII.The relays came on newer AIIIs and Passats (B5s+). They go on the fuse box typically. VW uses them to save the ignition switches. I ordered the relays new from IMC. I mounted the assemblies on the MK1's (75-76) water washer bracket when I converted the car to SF injection from carb. I moved nearly everything in the engine bay. 











_Modified by Doug T at 7:30 PM 5-17-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

I'll be bringing my crazy crimpers to cincy, but I don't think I'll be relaying anything this year...
Get the good crimpers - conduc-tite makes some ratcheting crimpers that you can get a pep-boys.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

You know what's crazy?
I look forward to Cincy more than Christmas.
I look forward to Cincy more than vacations.
Cincy is what I build my year around. If I had a class, a graduation, or a wedding or whatever that happened to fall on Cincy weekend? I'd go to Cincy.
CINCY!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Same here, Tim. Except this year I'm slightly more excited about Europe.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_new local car that just joined up w/ our club... it deserves to be posted. 










Talk about driving in style! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif All it needs is some bumpers...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_You know what's crazy?
I look forward to Cincy more than Christmas.
I look forward to Cincy more than vacations.
Cincy is what I build my year around. If I had a class, a graduation, or a wedding or whatever that happened to fall on Cincy weekend? I'd go to Cincy.
CINCY!









Christmas? Bleh, I have no family
Vacation? I just had a 4 day vacation and all I did was work...
CINCY? I've been looking forward to that for as long as I can remember now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Exciting use of wireless: Posting to Cincy thread while driving.
Boring use of wireless: Posting to Cincy thread while on the toilet.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Exciting use of wireless: Posting to Cincy thread while driving.
Boring use of wireless: Posting to Cincy thread while on the toilet.









You're the *man*!!!









Edit for *OWNAGE!!!!* (you're slacking Marc!)
A dear friend of mine in England took this picture for me a while ago, any idea who the owner is??



_Modified by Iroczgirl at 9:22 PM 5-17-2008_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Two hours and no posts.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

That post about timbo on the crapper posting is disturbing.
Courtesy flush man... I am not saying I haven't surfed before but TMI bro TMI


----------



## mec_vw (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_new local car that just joined up w/ our club... it deserves to be posted. 









So hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Still upset with you b3rt on not showing me those sooner










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 12:26 AM 5-18-2008_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









Looks sick man..
You doing anything with the DOHC.16V?? 


_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 1:05 AM 5-18-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (StaHiMooney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StaHiMooney* »_That post about timbo on the crapper posting is disturbing.
Courtesy flush man... I am not saying I haven't surfed before but TMI bro TMI









That was gross.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I cut mine with a hacksaw. A new blade went through them like buttah. It'll build up your shoulder muscles too!

might give that a shot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Ooo, that really sucks. Didn't you spin the wheel to check everything out?

yep....lots of carnage, but the drivers side is rebuilt thanks to pepboys and $20.
gonna look at the pass side tomorrow


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Looks sick man..
You doing anything with the DOCH 16V?? 

prob doing more with hi dihc 16v than you are with your 8vT


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
prob doing more with hi dihc 16v than you are with your 8vT









Probably so, and I don't really care


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Edit for *OWNAGE!!!!* (you're slacking Marc!)



Meh, we had too much fun with our motorcycles today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=_3z_vc5WqPY


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Marc, I've been looking at getting my M2 for a few years (I got my M1 about four years ago but let it expire), and am getting really serious this summer... what do you think of this: http://www.trader.ca/Search/De...91%7C I've always wanted a little scout bike to ride around downtown and get really good gas mileage with.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by cholland_ at 2:11 AM 5-18-2008_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

How many days left?
11!!! Holy ^&*%[email protected]! and Klaus is STILL up in the air!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_How many days left?
11!!! Holy ^&*%[email protected]! and Klaus is STILL up in the air!!!


Yeah, whose bright idea was it to have him "go to the spa" in MidWestern anyway? And it's only four jackstands.....





























I'd post more pictures of the jackstands, but I left the camera out in the shed. Here's an old one, Carrrots is back on the ground, but still not ready to roll:


But on other Scirocco news, my MkIV Scirocco has a new wheel bearing and ball joint, so I won't have to park in Kia parking. It'll look funny with all those little angular cars though...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Tap tap??? This thing on?????
Klaus is starting to look like these "projects".....



_Modified by punchbug at 5:33 AM 5-18-2008_


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Morning. This weather is pissing me off. I'd pull the car out of the garage, work for about 10 minutes, it would start to rain, so I push it back in the garage. 20 minutes later, it stops. Ok, pull it back out, work for 10 more minutes, rain again...















I'm hoping for some relief today, I still don't have the wiring finished.
Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_You know what's crazy?
I look forward to Cincy more than Christmas.
I look forward to Cincy more than vacations.
Cincy is what I build my year around. If I had a class, a graduation, or a wedding or whatever that happened to fall on Cincy weekend? I'd go to Cincy.
CINCY!









What's so crazy about that? Either we're crazy, or everyone else is.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Edit for *OWNAGE!!!!* (you're slacking Marc!)


Well, he's probably busy working on his cars.









_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_A dear friend of mine in England took this picture for me a while ago, any idea who the owner is??



No, but I want his seats!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_How many days left?
11!!! Holy ^&*%[email protected]! and Klaus is STILL up in the air!!!


So what's this going to do for Cathy's migraine situation??


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

*yawn*
I got up too late this morning - it's sunny out! Methinks it's a good day to bleed the brakes on the 172 so she's ready to be back in the air, last thing to do. Gotta have the camera-plane ready for Cincy too ya know.







Oh and speaking of which, I've come up with a cute idea for this year's backyard fun.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

more work on the brakes is in the sights for today.
too bad its interrupted by a 4 hour practice LSAT


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_*yawn*
Oh and speaking of which, I've come up with a cute idea for this year's backyard fun.

Naked twister?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

fixed pass side rear brake. now i need to flush the fluid....ittl have to wait till after my test today http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Goodmorning, still trying to find a new oil filter for the lawn mower, after 3 yrs I figured I should change it, my mistake.
then I can get back under the rocco.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Marc, I've been looking at getting my M2 for a few years (I got my M1 about four years ago but let it expire), and am getting really serious this summer... what do you think of this: http://www.trader.ca/Search/De...91%7C I've always wanted a little scout bike to ride around downtown and get really good gas mileage with.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by cholland_ at 2:11 AM 5-18-2008_

Looks like a good deal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Get your motorcycle licence asap even if you don't ride now, so you are ready as soon as you get a bike.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well, he's probably busy working on his cars.










Got a cherry picker yesterday, and I will pull the motor/tranny tomorrow to get a few thigs done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Today, I am posting from Lake Champlain, NY. MUHAHAHAHA










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 8:06 PM 5-18-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
But on other Scirocco news, my MkIV Scirocco has a new wheel bearing and ball joint, so I won't have to park in Kia parking. It'll look funny with all those little angular cars though...










Nice picture. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Naked twister?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
So what's this going to do for Cathy's migraine situation??

The headache's gearbox(es) are at the rebuilder's (FrankenAGB with "missing treeth" for its diff/4K for 3.94final,main,gears/ the Valdez's donation for a .75 5th), Pete should be able to progress on that while I'm up here. Hopefully it'll be ready to bolt up when I get home, but this is HER, so you know how that will go. As I said, the bug's good for the trip....and her misery's brake fluid seems to be staying in, so thatwas a false alarm. Or she's deludung me into a false state of less panic.


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I get it... some people have books, magazines, TV's in the bathroom, what's the difference if someone is reading an article in Time or on Timemagazine.com? 
It's kinda like "sam's Happy Time" it happens but don't talk about it. LOL


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Probably so, and I don't really care









Brian, did you see my offer on the previous page? Did you get your Kia fixed?








Last night, I went into the city (Fells Point) with some friends. We saw a Lamborghini Gallardo Spider and a Ferrari 360 Spider (with HRE wheels and aftermarket exhaust)








I wonder how much Carmax would give me for my Jeep.








I posted it on craigslist, and it's there if you have a direct link, but it's not showing up in their listings if you search for it.







I went to the FAQ section, none of which applies, and it says to email them if there are further questions. So I emailed them, and all I got in response is a link to the FAQ's that I was already at.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Catching up...

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I found a weak correlation between age and postcount in the Cincy thread.










If you were to skip down to my name (because of the un-aged Michael Bee) your correlation would have been completly thrown off


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Where is everybody today?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where is everybody today?

Trying to make a wiring harness. Soldering iron does not have enough heat so tomorrow I buy a small butane torch at work. Bumpers are stripped, washed very well, dried and now have a few coats of paint on them. They'll look better than the US bumpers that came off, but next winter I should sand them down.
WooHoo, ownage!










_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 4:21 PM 5-18-2008_


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

very cool picture http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_very cool picture http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Haven't heard from you in a while.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where is everybody today?

Here. Different weekend, same view:

Here's the current dust level:

But this was cool, I'm inheriting Inga's doorcard. This was in the ashtray in the rear one, and of courae is now in Inga once again since she's a 77:


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

OK this is way off topic but.....You all post pictures of cats so I thought it would be OK to share some real aid to animal life.
Today Kathy and I went down to the beach after breakfast and saw an Elephant seal swimming out in the ocean (from the end of the pier). It did not look that good. A few minuets later it beached it self near a crowd that was watching a local surf contest. Kathy ran over to inspect and help with crowd control. Kathy volunteers for the local sea lion rescue center every Saturday so this is her area of expertise. The seal was badly cut up and having trouble breathing. The local life guards had a cage and they helped scoop up the animal and then took it over to the life guard station. Then we got our car, picked up the Elephant seal and drove it to the near by rescue center. The Elephant seal received care and is now sleeping. Kathy named it Cowabunga because of the surf contest. Sorry I did not have my camera for the rescue part. 
The official status of Cowabunga:
Male elephant seal pup (101#), was rescued from Huntington Beach. He came in underweight and has wounds on both sides of his body. He is being tube fed 4X a day. 
Lets hope he lives and can be released back to the ocean.



















_Modified by Doug T at 6:40 PM 5-18-2008_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Doug T)*

I can't believe someone would post something off topic in here-the nerve.








That was very nice of you guys to help the "little" guy out...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

More pics....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Shooting for that #18 poster spot.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*









And another, just because this thing needs more pics...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

You would think they could have at least replaced the gas pedal pad. What would that run them, like $5?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_










Bringing this one back just because it should be brought back!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Bringing this one back just because it should be brought back!

I concur. You can never have too much of that.








You're post whoring it up tonight.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where is everybody today?

practice lsat and fixing brakes
hey chris, whats slavos return policy on a wheel cyninder thats bleeder srew stripped out the 1st time i turned it?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_OK this is way off topic but.....You all post pictures of cats so I thought it would be OK to share some real aid to animal life.


You're kidding, off topic? In here??








Cool story Doug, keep us updated on the status. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I concur. You can never have too much of that.








You're post whoring it up tonight.









someone has to now that ive stopped


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_hey chris, whats slavos return policy on a wheel cyninder thats bleeder srew stripped out the 1st time i turned it?

You can either get it replaced, or if you've bought one elsewhere, return it with both the receipt and the receipt from buying one elsewhere.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Interior swap, phase 1 complete.
Before:








After:








Next step? Black dash / center console.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

That's the official policy, anyway. If you bring it back while I'm at work, i'll just return it. No biggie.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Interior swap, phase 1 complete.
Before:








After:








Next step? Black dash / center console.

Nice. Big difference. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_That's the official policy, anyway. If you bring it back while I'm at work, i'll just return it. No biggie.









so if i took it there tomorrw i could get a new one in exchange? cuz i still need one


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Nice. Big difference. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

huge difference.....quite sexy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
so if i took it there tomorrw i could get a new one in exchange? cuz i still need one









If there's one in stock, yeah. When did you buy one? Late this afternoon? I think we only had one. Call in the morning and they can tell you if they have one, or which store does. Maybe the one on Loch Raven.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
If there's one in stock, yeah. When did you buy one? Late this afternoon? I think we only had one. Call in the morning and they can tell you if they have one, or which store does. Maybe the one on Loch Raven.

i got it from the one on loch raven. il prob call around tomorrow while im at work and swing by on the way home
my old one looks like it would work ok, but the bleeder scew has a 6mm nut on it as opposed to 8mm and i dont have a 6mm wrench, and it annoys me that one side would be 8 and the other 6


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I concur. You can never have too much of that.








You're post whoring it up tonight.









Yes. Well I'm done with the car for the night, wrote a review for an employee and figured why not raise my post count, with some nice pics.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i got it from the one on loch raven. il prob call around tomorrow while im at work and swing by on the way home
my old one looks like it would work ok, but the bleeder scew has a 6mm nut on it as opposed to 8mm and i dont have a 6mm wrench, and it annoys me that one side would be 8 and the other 6









OK, well I checked yesterday morning, and we had one in stock at Bel Air. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where is everybody today?

Lets see, I went and pumped up the tires on my sisters garden wagons and bike, went to Fleet Farm and picked up an oil filter, only $11.95, picked up a new heater core for the Fjord, put the new filter on filled the engine with oil, a whole 2 qrts, and mowed about 1/3 of my yard before I ran out of gas. Limped the mower back into the shed and had dinner, then went out crawled under the rocco, mounted the front sway bar, drilled the holes to mount the K-bar. Why didn't somebody warn me that drilling those 2 holes was such a PITA, one side worked perfect the other side, well, it's more of a slot than a hole. Oh yeah, I capped the night off by messing up the threads on the A-arm bolt so now I have to chase the threads, oh joy.

And that is what I did today.


_Modified by tmechanic at 9:43 PM 5-18-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
OK, well I checked yesterday morning, and we had one in stock at Bel Air. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where is everybody today?

I've been changing parts on the 16v, yesterday and today with help of my friend Steven (owners a black 86.5 16v, from Largo, Florida):
installed 
a) euro headlights/turn signals
b) euro front and rear bumpers
c) vdo night vision oil temp. gauge
d) new jvc car stereo with cd/mp3/hd receiver




_Modified by 53BGTX at 11:01 PM 5-18-2008_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Here. Different weekend, same view:



It doesn't look like that NOW! But looks are nothing compared to SMELLS. And that smell was something I don't ever want to experience again - the stank of mouse cooking off an exhaust manifold... and something else too...
But that means he started!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(he sounded pretty awesome too!)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Brian, did you see my offer on the previous page? Did you get your Kia fixed?










I can't say I did


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_

















(I think that says it all)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Here. Different weekend, same view:



Cathy I know that feeling


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*









lovin this picture still.. and that smile


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Nice daun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







why is it I am feeling those brown door card though


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

BTW: I have make some custom headlight adjuster this weekend for the Scirocco.
Need to finish up the PS side one tomorrow, need to run to home depot for a few pieces.. (_pictures to come)_
*OWNED*










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 12:52 AM 5-19-2008_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

It seems like I'm the only one who hasn't torn their Scirocco apart two weeks before Cincy this year


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
It doesn't look like that NOW! But looks are nothing compared to SMELLS. And that smell was something I don't ever want to experience again - the stank of mouse cooking off an exhaust manifold... and something else too...
But that means he started!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(he sounded pretty awesome too!)

I know that smell well, that's why the first thing I bought for my house was a new stove, after 3 years empty the mices figured they owned the place.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_It seems like I'm the only one who hasn't torn their Scirocco apart two weeks before Cincy this year









Actually I tore mine apart some time around Sept, just finally putting it back together.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Now that I am pretty well catch up with the reading, I can post away.
_*I will never trust another shop again*_
I ordered the parts they said were bent, total from germanautoparts 400 and some change. 
$1400 my ****ing ass! 
Pulled my Jetta apart to find only the front strut was bent, replaced it with my stock one and after 2.5 hours of work the Jetta is fixed, other than it kinda still needs an alignment. But I am going to wait because I want to order a set of matching struts for the front that will work with my lowering springs.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Actually I tore mine apart some time around Sept, just finally putting it back together.

Yeah I tore mine apart in Aug of 2007 and it is finally almost back together


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

CINCY GRRRRRRRRRRR








edit: that was taken last year... pics of progress coming soon 


_Modified by mr lee at 10:10 PM 5-18-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Yeah I tore mine apart in Aug of 2007 and it is finally almost back together









Since you're here now, I'll repeat my offer from the previous page. You mentioned (a few pages back) that you haven't made any plans for a place to stay at Cincy. I booked a room with 2 beds, and if you need a spot, you are more than welcome to crash there. (But only if you drive a Scirocco







)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks for the offer. . . I will let you know


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_CINCY GRRRRRRRRRRR








edit: that was taken last year... pics of progress coming soon 


Cincy what's that you speak off


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

finally making progress putting this car back together. 
Swapped valve covers w/ my fancy new one... look how CLEAN!!!
















I FINALLY finished the suspension (after waiting for new spring perches). I got the wheels put on and rolled Max outside for the first time since October. (no joke)
























engine bay shots... Lots of work got accomplished today. Too much to list... but most of it included wiring, wiring and even more wiring. 








these was taken nearly 5 hours later.. It doesn't look like much was done, but trust me. 
























few more pics...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Looking good Rob. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

This is my car right before Cincy last year


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

sooo hot man, i need to hump your car (when no one's looking of course)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Looking good Rob. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

At least one of us is getting there car ready lol


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Looking good Rob. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks man, I'm on a mission to have it running by Friday (if not sooner). Local show here on Saturday that I've missed the past 3 years running. I'm NOT missing it this year, and will give me a good shake-down drive for Cincy. 
I'm getting really excited. I want to drive my car sooooo fkn bad!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_sooo hot man, i need to hump your car (when no one's looking of course)









Of course you'll probably have to go to Connecticut to do it. You don't have to worry about whether or not the car's gonna be there, it never moves.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_sooo hot man, i need to hump your car (when no one's looking of course)









I charge by the hour


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I charge by the hour









how much?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
how much?








we can work something out


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
how much?

One meeeeeelion dollarss


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







we can work something out

i'll let you touch mine, if I can touch yours


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i'll let you touch mine, if I can touch yours









I got to touch your last year


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i'll let you touch mine, if I can touch yours









Are you guys still talking about cars here?








Is your name George Michael?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









when are you going to lower that thing?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Im going to bed, catch you all in the AM


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Just one more for good measures


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_It seems like I'm the only one who hasn't torn their Scirocco apart two weeks before Cincy this year










there is stay time for you join the rest of us


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
It doesn't look like that NOW! But looks are nothing compared to SMELLS. And that smell was something I don't ever want to experience again - the stank of mouse cooking off an exhaust manifold... and something else too...
But that means he started!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(he sounded pretty awesome too!)

Roasted hantavirus!!! And the next issue is the test driving







. Guess what? He's not finding all his gears. THIS time it better be a linkage adjustment though!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_It seems like I'm the only one who hasn't torn their Scirocco apart two weeks before Cincy this year









consider it the smart move


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Looking good Rob. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mec_vw (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Local show here on Saturday that I've missed the past 3 years running. I'm NOT missing it this year, and will give me a good shake-down drive for Cincy.

Damn straight you're not missing it this year!








Gratuitous pic:








Mike


_Modified by mec_vw at 7:19 AM 5-19-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_It seems like I'm the only one who hasn't torn their Scirocco apart two weeks before Cincy this year









I don't do that! -- besides, i've gotten to the point where I can re-wire my engine harness for megasquirt in two hours.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Goodmorning. at work so no work on the car.
Ownage, first time on this thread.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Morning! Coffee's good today. Worked on my car for nearly *7 hours!* yesterday. Got a lot done. Re-wired most of the interior, ripped out the crazy-crappy "custom" stereo wiring, will do that another time. Re-wired all of my gauges, they all work now!







My manual switch for the CSV works beautifully, the Aux. air valve has voltage but I think it's stuck.








Rad. Fan works great now. Also, wiper stopped working, they worked before I did all of this wiring so I must have missed something. I even started her and let her run for a while. Still have a taillight issue.







All in all, a good working day.







Later this week will start all of the mechanicals, I think after Wednesday, the weather should be on my side. It got down to 39* last night, WTF is that?
Brendan


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I don't do that! -- besides, i've gotten to the point where I can re-wire my engine harness for megasquirt in two hours.









Then come wire mine


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

off to home depot to hopefully finish my new adjusters


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_off to home depot to hopefully finish my new adjusters









That's what I'm talkin' about!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_off to home depot to hopefully finish my new adjusters









there you go. ingenuity http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
stupid work getting in the way of fixing my car http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
there you go. ingenuity http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
stupid work getting in the way of fixing my car http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

The flu is going around. Get "sick"


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Morning! Coffee's good today. It got down to 39* last night, WTF is that?
Brendan

Oh yeah? It's SNOWING here. yeah, I'm serious. MidWestern May tWO fOUR weekend...yay!!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
The flu is going around. Get "sick"









i live with my employer....cant call in sick to be found in the garage under the car


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i live with my employer....cant call in sick to be found in the garage under the car









heh heh heh. I have that same issue!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

home depot in my town didnt have what i needed







So I am on a search today after work


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

i made a mess


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I say so







At least your working


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Oh yeah? It's SNOWING here. yeah, I'm serious. MidWestern May tWO fOUR weekend...yay!!!








For serious


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Neptuno)*

I'll ask again because I dont think Timbo so this the first time
*timbo what did you use on the breather hose hole?*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_I'll ask again because I dont think Timbo so this the first time
*timbo what did you use on the breather hose hole?*









I know I'm not timbo... but I got a plastic fitting from my local part store!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_OK this is way off topic but.....You all post pictures of cats so I thought it would be OK to share some real aid to animal life.
.
.
.
The official status of Cowabunga:
Male elephant seal pup (101#), was rescued from Huntington Beach. He came in underweight and has wounds on both sides of his body. He is being tube fed 4X a day. 
Lets hope he lives and can be released back to the ocean.


Very cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i'm hoping with you!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Neptuno)*

And you can order that breathe thing from VW or take it off an MKII


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132 from page 426* »_Breather gromet from an A2 - bought it from germanautoparts


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (85roccoZ400)*

full moon = hump a rocco








edit for censors


_Modified by mr lee at 7:30 AM 5-19-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Is this a new pic - meaning, did you get your exhaust sorted out?

_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_*OWNED*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Is this a new pic - meaning, did you get your exhaust sorted out?


No that's an older picture


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_full moon = hump a rocco


does it also mean disrobe?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*








never post anything like that again okey


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (timbo2132)*

Hot Dog......
If that would have been a snake it would have bitten me......
If that would have been a King Cobra It would have spilled on my lap
I that would have been Linda Lovelace She would have chooked...
Thank you,
t

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_*Breather gromet from an A2 - bought it from germanautoparts*









000wn


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
does it also mean disrobe?

thats not me....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
thats not me....









dosnt matter...if they are humping your car and you took the picture your an accessory to the crime


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*

Gosh, you're all in a whiney mood this monday!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by G-rocco at 10:36 AM 5-19-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (G-rocco)*

^^ thats not right


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
dosnt matter...if they are humping your car and you took the picture your an accessory to the crime









who said i took the pic


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_^^ thats not right









No It is not.....as I have to continue working today...doing important stuff.....man...I can not concetrate.....
it is just plain wrong


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Neptuno)*

I have to work this afternoon, but I get to go spend about an hour with my car!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wish I could go to this, have to start planning to have the time off for next year.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
who said i took the pic









then well get you for distribution charges....eitherway, no excuse for posting up nipple shots


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm chopping up a cluster and installing my LCDash into it.
It will be much like this, except it'll actually be replacing the RPM gauge and warning lights.








But I loose my fuel gauge







anybody know where to get a VDO fuel gauge? I'm just gonna hack the stock fuel gauge and hang it from the dash for now.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Pwnag3 twice in one day? What are the odds?
And I'm not even whoring it up.









Have you tried JC Whitless or Summit Racing, or any company that sells gauges for Hot Rods.


_Modified by tmechanic at 12:08 PM 5-19-2008_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

If you need a stock fuel gauge, 
You can get it from me!! IM me!!


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm chopping up a cluster and installing my LCDash into it.
It will be much like this, except it'll actually be replacing the RPM gauge and warning lights.








But I loose my fuel gauge







anybody know where to get a VDO fuel gauge? I'm just gonna hack the stock fuel gauge and hang it from the dash for now.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Since I've been away for the weekend, I thought I'd add what I stumbled across in Ann Arbor on Sat.
Another Scirocco! I got lost in this stupid little neighborhood (common occurence for me up here) and low and behold, there staring back at me was the unmistakable headlights and hood. The front grill was missing, but I knew what it was right away. 
Appeared to be I dunno an 85 maybe? Don't believe it was a 16v becuase on the back it didn't have a 16V badge. Mars Red, some rust around the wheels, at least that I could see from the car. The interior also didn't look like it was in very good shape. Had current plates and registration though so I'm thinking someone somewhere in this town in driving it around. 
I was so excited I could hardly contain it. Had I not been in a hurry I would have stopped and left a note on it or something. I wish I knew who owned it. Or if they wanted to sell it, and for how much. I don't even know if it runs or not. Just thought I'd share with you all my excitement. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

http://www.jegs.com/i/VDO/918/301106/10002/-1


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Looks like a good deal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Get your motorcycle licence asap even if you don't ride now, so you are ready as soon as you get a bike. 

Agreed. I have an 81 Honda CB650 which is fun and all, but it's been in need of a rebuild for a year now.
I still need to get me one of deese guys:








Thruxton 900 FTW!


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Anyone have some 4x100 to 5x130 adapters I could buy so I could put my Gullideckels on? Gullideckel = Manhole Cover = Porsche 7 or 8 slots (928S4).








I'd like to have the Gullis on for Cinci. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*

tell greg he better step up the martini kit.... 
this will be here in a few days. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Progress so far...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Progress so far...









That looks good Tim http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I assume you're going to make some sort of trim piece to go around that, right?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

you planning on watching a movie??? holy crap thats a LOT bigger than I expected. 
I'm putting in an LCD 1"x2.5" in place of my up-shift-light this summer... but damn timob.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Progress so far...


i echo mr lee....that thing is effing huge








should be sweet though...before we know it the timob will have a proper show car


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i echo mr lee....that thing is effing huge








should be sweet though...before we know it the timob will have a proper show car


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Wooter-Scooters! 
I went to the BMV and FINALLY have a legal title. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Also got registered, and will be getting personalized historic plates, they will say "1981 S". YEAH FOR ME!!!!!!!!!!!!








Only took a fookin year!
The car is still in pieces, (driving it to the BMV was fun!) I have yet to tune the CIS-basic after the swap, and this week will begin major suspension tear-down. I think I have finally lost my mind....

Brendan


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
That looks good Tim http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I assume you're going to make some sort of trim piece to go around that, right?

Yep, but that's quite secondary... MUAHAHAHAH MAUAHAHAHAHAUAHA M AUAHAUAHAUUHAUUAUAUAAHAHAHAHAH!

















It works!! I'm gonna go on a long drive now!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
It works!! I'm gonna go on a long drive now!









your driving to KC to wire up my SDS right?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*

Got a question for you Mr. Lee, does the SDS do sequential port injection or multi port like everything else.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Got a question for you Mr. Lee, does the SDS do sequential port injection or multi port like everything else.

From SDS's site
"No, the SDS doesn't have fully sequential injector firing, meaning firing 1 injector at a time. Instead, the SDS uses batch firing, meaning firing a pair of injectors at a time. Batch firing may give more emission, but if I pass emission tests with flying colors I don't care if I can get better numbers than flying colors. OTOH, batch firing requires less electronics and computing power; thus, more efficient."


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*

But they're missing the main point of sequential, which is better fuel economy without sacrificing power.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_But they're missing the main point of sequential, which is better fuel economy without sacrificing power.

i don't think "Fuel Economy" is in their DNA.... 
however, i get 23-26mpg.. just like I should be getting. 
How much more economical is sequential firing?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_I still need to get me one of deese guys:








Thruxton 900 FTW!









Hot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








They sound _so_ sweet.










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:16 AM 5-20-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

stealin' pictures off scirocco.org


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

sneak peak:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i don't think "Fuel Economy" is in their DNA.... 
however, i get 23-26mpg.. just like I should be getting. 
How much more economical is sequential firing? 


Well the eqarly IROC Camaros could get 30-35 MPG and pump out 290 HP, some time after 90 they switched to multi point milage dropped to 23-26 and HP dropped to 235. The milage numbers are actual measured values not EPA est. I had a friend who owned a '86, '88,'89 '92, and a '93 he was so torqued when he started driving the '92 and the milage sucked so bad, the '93 sucked so bad that he got rid of it after 2 weeks.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_tell greg he better step up the martini kit.... 


Between you and Cathy's Stella kit, I'll be often imitated, never duplicated.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Between you and Cathy's Stella kit, I'll be often imitated, never duplicated.

greg does have a secret weapon for his kit


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I do?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I do?

last year at the gas station as we were leaving Cincy ring a bell


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Ah, yes, indeed!
tme4mrtnikthxbye!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I do?

I don't know. Do you?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_

Well the eqarly IROC Camaros could get 30-35 MPG and pump out 290 HP, some time after 90 they switched to multi point milage dropped to 23-26 and HP dropped to 235. The milage numbers are actual measured values not EPA est. I had a friend who owned a '86, '88,'89 '92, and a '93 he was so torqued when he started driving the '92 and the milage sucked so bad, the '93 sucked so bad that he got rid of it after 2 weeks. 

honestly, I really know nothing about the differences between sequential and batch and it's effects on MPH or HP/TQ... I just know that I love my SDS and how incredibly simple it is. It's on the car for tuning the FI and doing it the most efficient way possible. 
What exactly is your goal and why does it have to be sequential?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*

No posts in half an hour, and it's not even the middle of the night?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_No posts in half an hour, and it's not even the middle of the night?









workin'


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
workin'

Since when do you do any of that?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
workin'


... on the Scirocco. No Internet in the garage. 



_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:17 AM 5-20-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Progress so far...









sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:17 AM 5-20-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_http://www.jegs.com/i/VDO/918/301106/10002/-1










I'd like to get me a vacuum gauge. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I'd like to get me a vacuum gauge. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










Boost/Vac gauges are better


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_
Boost/Vac gauges are better









I'd rather have separate boost and vacuum gauges. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I'd like to get me a vacuum gauge. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 











They're fun to watch:








ANYWAYS, today the 914 engine case finally got bolted back into one piece http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Bag, mark and *don't lose* your hardware when you take things apart, people







It's a good thing I've got a second Type IV engine sitting around.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (cholland_)*

teaser pic


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_

They're fun to watch:


Unlike oil temp gauges...boring!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Chris, Do you actually have that vaccum gauge hooked up? and if so where did you tap in?

_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_

They're fun to watch:








ANYWAYS, today the 914 engine case finally got bolted back into one piece http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Bag, mark and *don't lose* your hardware when you take things apart, people







It's a good thing I've got a second Type IV engine sitting around.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Chris, Do you actually have that vacuum gauge hooked up? and if so where did you tap in?


Yep, I just tapped it in with a t-adapter from the vacuum line from my MFA cluster. When the cars warmed up and idling the gauge shows exactly 15 in-hg.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
workin'

...on the rocco.. of course.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_

They're fun to watch:








ANYWAYS, today the 914 engine case finally got bolted back into one piece http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Bag, mark and *don't lose* your hardware when you take things apart, people







It's a good thing I've got a second Type IV engine sitting around.

CUPHOLDERS?!?! WTF is that about???
(and where did you get one)


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Yep, I just tapped it in with a t-adapter from the vacuum line from my MFA cluster. When the cars warmed up and idling the gauge shows exactly 15 in-hg.

You are making it to Cincy, no? I like you to show me that line! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
CUPHOLDERS?!?! WTF is that about???
(and where did you get one)

Personally, I'm digging the double fuse box trays


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
CUPHOLDERS?!?! WTF is that about???
(and where did you get one)

I have the OEM cassette holders in that spot in my car.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Ah, its time. The annual mars-red polish-a-thon has begun.
Wonder how much paint is left on the car?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Ah, its time. The annual mars-red polish-a-thon has begun.
Wonder how much paint is left on the car?









That calls for pictures! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I'm not even going to wax mine


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Ah, its time. The annual mars-red polish-a-thon has begun.
Wonder how much paint is left on the car?









Bring it! 
It's on!!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
That calls for pictures! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I'm not even going to wax mine









I took some earlier, sort of a half-and half shot of the roof. Also took pics of some Iris blooming now, and my jury-rigged dash lighting from the weekend (when I lost dash lights)
Pics to follow.
Mars F***ing Red FTW!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Mars F***ing Red FTW!

Now I just need to paint the bumper trim pieces mars and get some cool wheels. Hopefully Marc's


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_








lovin this picture still.. and that smile
















I could watch it for hours...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
I could watch it for hours...

I've been watching it for hours already.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
You are making it to Cincy, no? I like you to show me that line! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sure thing Tony... and am I not bring you a six-pack of Newcastle too







?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
CUPHOLDERS?!?! WTF is that about???
(and where did you get one)

I normally put my keys in the right one, and spare screws and bolts from the interior go in the left. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
They're from a mk3 that I cut down to fit.


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_tell greg he better step up the martini kit.... 
this will be here in a few days. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Well, not that one. But one similar. (I'm keeping this one to myself) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Yay...500th post
Just about finished the headlight wiring this evening. Just have to tie into the positive and negative at the battery. The headlights are back on and tomorrow I will pick up some bolts for the bumpers so I can put them on. 
Just now:signed up on the Cincy page, ordered a Cincy shirt from Brett and ordered a ID tag for my lanyard. Everything is looking good.
A pic from last Cincy(thanks Marc)








If she needs a place to crash I can spare some room at Cincy
















The daily driver










_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 7:28 PM 5-19-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
That calls for pictures! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I'm not even going to wax mine









Craptacular pics... 1/2 the roof done.
























And an Iris:


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_
Boost/Vac gauges are better









Yep, but they can cause you more trouble too


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I'd like to get me a vacuum gauge. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










I don't need one of those: My LCDash shows vacuum/boost in any scale I choose. In this case it's the lower bar labeled MAP. (Manifold absolute pressure) It's measured in KPa - Kilopascals - you know, a unit that actually makes sense. Not "Inches of Mercury"









Just posted:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1S-MhQAV7U
Other gauges - RPMs on the left. Coolant temp on the top. The upper number is the Air/fuel ratio, the lower number is ignition advance in degrees.
You can switch the gauges around, put whatever numbers you want wherever you want. You can even make it one GIANT number that fills the whole dang screen.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

3 wheels cylnders later the brakes in my car are bled.
only ost one bleeder valve too







but its sealed, so thats all i really car about. barring a puddle of fluid in the next day or so, the car will hit the ground again and try again to move without brake issues


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
workin'

x2....and at the point this was posted, i was on my 3rd salvos run of the day


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I have the OEM cassette holders in that spot in my car.









x2...but nothing to play cassettes on


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









work on your car mr lee


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Good night.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_3 wheels cylnders later the brakes in my car are bled.
only ost one bleeder valve too







but its sealed, so thats all i really car about. barring a puddle of fluid in the next day or so, the car will hit the ground again and try again to move without brake issues

What happened to em?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
x2...but nothing to play cassettes on
















Exactly


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









yeah! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I'm thinking there's a good chance I'll take my Jeep down to Carmax and see what they'll give me for it. Craigslist is useless and nobody on Vortex seems to have any interest. Hopefully their offer will be decent. The book value is considerably higher than my asking price, so who knows.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I don't need one of those: My LCDash shows vacuum/boost in any scale I choose. In this case it's the lower bar labeled MAP. (Manifold absolute pressure) It's measured in KPa - Kilopascals - you know, a unit that actually makes sense. Not "Inches of Mercury"









Just posted:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1S-MhQAV7U
Other gauges - RPMs on the left. Coolant temp on the top. The upper number is the Air/fuel ratio, the lower number is ignition advance in degrees.
You can switch the gauges around, put whatever numbers you want wherever you want. You can even make it one GIANT number that fills the whole dang screen.









Looks great Timbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
yeah! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I set em up, you knock em down.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
x2...but nothing to play cassettes on

















Why you'd want to play cassettes.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Good night.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Scirocco is on jackstands, going to replace rear suspension and remove transmission tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
No time for an actual picture, just imagine a Scirocco on top of these.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Well... Major wiring accomplishments tonight
headlights + highbeams + turns = good to go! 
ground distribution block = check
all power to starter wires = ready to roll
radiator fan bypass switch = started, not finished
16v injector cups = on order should be in tomorrow
s/c + alt bracket = getting powder tomorrow
intake manifold gaskets = check
sunroof = started with no end in sight
sds wiring coming to an engine bay near you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

durty gurl


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
sds wiring coming to an engine bay near you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Booo!! SDS!!


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

SDS FTW!!!! 
Just booked my flight and I will see you all there














, Can't wipe the smile off my face.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

Awesome!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_SDS FTW!!!! 
Just booked my flight and I will see you all there














, Can't wipe the smile off my face.

hellz yeah!


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Unfortunately I won't be driving Red








But there's always next year.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

Watching Top Gear on BBC America.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Watching Top Gear on BBC America.









my favorite Monday night actively


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

morning


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Why you'd want to play cassettes.









You need a cassette case to set up your shift linkage adjustment. That must be it....
And in other news, my MkI will NOT be coming to Ohio. He had a few smile generating runs in him though. (some guages departed the "zero" line for the first time too







) Followed by "the noise". http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
And now we're into the "Boom boom boom, go back to the barn" part of the build. No clue what the plan is, but we know they're for the weak anyway. My gearbox is done for the MkII, when I can actually go GET it is another question, but that's option B if I can get that on in time. Or a nice comfy ride in the TDI now that her bearing's fixed.







Anyway, not much time left.....and I have work/play with aircoolers/work today so that finishes off any progress in a Cincy direction for the next while.


_Modified by punchbug at 8:11 PM 5-20-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
What happened to em?









stripped out...i spun the bleeder valves, then the came out with the threads attached to the bleeder not the base of the wheel cylinder


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm thinking there's a good chance I'll take my Jeep down to Carmax and see what they'll give me for it. Craigslist is useless and nobody on Vortex seems to have any interest. Hopefully their offer will be decent. The book value is considerably higher than my asking price, so who knows.

it cant hurt....test drive something fun while you are waiting







i think jordan works for carmax now, so you could check that out


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Why you'd want to play cassettes.









period correct entertainment


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

mr lee: the 15s look so much more amazing than the 14s did http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

so i think that im going!!! 
this is my first time attending and i have been wanting to go for the past couple years.


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_SDS FTW!!!! 
Just booked my flight and I will see you all there














, Can't wipe the smile off my face.

Real men drive from Tacoma.








Oh crap you may have your hands in my engine bay today...








Er I mean um uh... yea.
Glad to hear you are coming brother... I will be there after a week in Chicago. You'll spend your Memorial Day here I will be driving alone.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_And in other news, my MkI will NOT be coming to Ohio. He had a few smile generating runs in him though. (some guages departed the "zero" line for the first time too







) Followed by "the noise". http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
And now we're into the "Boom boom boom, go back to the barn" part of the build.

Soooo.... what happened?!?!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_Just booked my flight and I will see you all there














, Can't wipe the smile off my face.

So are you flying to KC or....?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
So are you flying to KC or....?

Damn straight... MW Caravan FTMFW


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Goodmorning.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning.

I suppose so. It's sunnier than predicted outside this morning, so I imagine work will be semi-busy this afternoon.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
Damn straight... MW Caravan FTMFW









but your just adding people, not cars.
by that standard, mike bee could load up his trunk and make a caravan by himself


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
but your just adding people, not cars.
by that standard, mike bee could load up his trunk and make a caravan by himself









Dead hookers do not a caravan make!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I suppose so. It's sunnier than predicted outside this morning, so I imagine work will be semi-busy this afternoon.

Wilmington or Dayton work today?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Dead hookers do not a caravan make!

g-rocco grammar does he not use


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
but your just adding people, not cars.
by that standard, mike bee could load up his trunk and make a caravan by himself









I'll take anything I can get at this point... my whole caravan kicked it to the crub


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

pwned and all that.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I'll take anything I can get at this point... my whole caravan kicked it to the crub









cruises are overrated anyway







now you can just hammer it to cincy without having to organize sh!t


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
cruises are overrated anyway







now you can just hammer it to cincy without having to organize sh!t









well, I'll have Mec_vw in his 80 and my wife in the GTI... 
Sciroccoracer7 will be my official co-pilot on the trip... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
well, I'll have Mec_vw in his 80 and my wife in the GTI... 
Sciroccoracer7 will be my official co-pilot on the trip... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

co-pilot ftw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i get a copilot, should making taking pictures easier


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
well, I'll have Mec_vw in his 80 and my wife in the GTI... 
Sciroccoracer7 will be my official co-pilot on the trip... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Anne's not coming?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
well, I'll have Mec_vw in his 80 and *my wife in the GTI... *
Sciroccoracer7 will be my official co-pilot on the trip... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

someone's gotta bring all the tools...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

read to fast..









_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
someone's gotta bring all the *beer*...









Fixed


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_read to fast..








Fixed









beer is stayin' with me sir.... you think I'd let her have it all ?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
beer is stayin' with me sir.... you think I'd let her have it all ?









Hard to believe we are only 10 days away from pounding some Summer Blondes!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Hard to believe we are only 10 days away from pounding some Summer Blondes!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Hard to believe we are only 10 days away from pounding some Summer Blondes! 

MmmMMmmmMMmmmMM


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Hard to believe we are only 10 days away from pounding some Summer Blondes! 








indeed! I think I spent a summer doing that once, back in my college days. Can't recall all of their names though....








Brendan


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Gone on a shoot for three days out of town, then another three days next Monday-Wednesday.
I thought unemployment was going to be easy


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









^^
I *****ing* love this. Seriously. Although it only works if you are listening to Pantera or Lawnmower Deth. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by scirocco*joe at 1:02 PM 5-20-2008_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
Damn straight... MW Caravan FTMFW









Oh, _hell_ no....








*Eat our GDMF East Coast Grand Caravan SE Turbo Winner dust, KCMO!*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

^^


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

oh that just spells trouble....


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Ooh! Big box in the mail today!










Kitty-approved. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Rob is da man.








Just in time for Cincy!
Brendan


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Those cats really lit up at the sight!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

wheel whore enabler reporting for duty.
Greg these are for you.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Is this trully necessary?

_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_wheel whore enabler reporting for duty.
Greg these are for you.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_wheel whore enabler reporting for duty.
Greg these are for you.









What in the world? Details!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
What in the world? Details!

Set of 4 Prime Wheels, Style #260
All new in their original boxes, from 1993
16x7 ET49 5x115


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Where did you find them? They look great! I bet they would look really good on a white car.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

gettin' closer


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Where did you find them? They look great! I bet they would look really good on a white car.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3847910


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_gettin' closer

























Very black. Very Like!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Looking great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What spark coils are you running?

_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_gettin' closer


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Looking great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What spark coils are you running?


Generic GM coilpacks. w/ magnacore wires http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Dead hookers do not a caravan make!

I have however, heard that you can fit a lot of dead hookers in the back of a Caravan.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
it cant hurt....test drive something fun while you are waiting







i think jordan works for carmax now, so you could check that out

I'll probably do that tomorrow. As soon as my Mom gets home so I can steal her license plates.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

An hour with no posts is an hour wasted!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_An hour with no posts is an hour *working on my scirocco*!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I can't do that. It's raining.







And my exhaust is still too hot to change the o2 sensor anyway.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Watching Top Gear on BBC America.









I just wish they would replay some of the older ones instead of the new season, which I loved, but have seem them all two or three times.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
well, I'll have Mec_vw in his 80 and my wife in the GTI... 
Sciroccoracer7 will be my official co-pilot on the trip... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nothing wrong with a small caravan. Our 3 car NorthEast caravan will be at Cincy well before the other caravan and our fuel stops won't take forever.
Editing for ownage:










_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 7:23 PM 5-20-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Nothing wrong with a small caravan. Our 3 car NorthEast caravan will be at Cincy well before the other caravan and our fuel stops won't take forever.

amen brother. how long of a drive do you guys have? 
We're in it for about 10hrs each way.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Trying to remember how long it took last year, but I'm about 6 hours or so from Julies(thurs) then we leave at 6am fri and get there mid afternoon. So probably 14 or so, for me, not counting lunch and gas stops.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Trying to remember how long it took last year, but I'm about 6 hours or so from Julies(thurs) then we leave at 6am fri and get there mid afternoon. So probably 14 or so, for me, not counting lunch and gas stops.

not bad! It's about 14 from KC to Albuquerque, and I've made that trip several times.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I hope you didn't miss that left turn down there.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

but Albuquerque is not Cincy


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_but Albuquerque is not Cincy

True.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I thought the silver car's tags expired at the end of this month. So I was going to pull them off, go to the MVA and get historic tags. As I'm taking the rear plate off, I notice that it says 6-08, not 5-08 as I thought. So, I can wait until after I get back from Europe to spend $50 on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 8:35 PM 5-20-2008_


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (StaHiMooney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StaHiMooney* »_
Real men drive from Tacoma.








Oh crap you may have your hands in my engine bay today...








Er I mean um uh... yea.
Glad to hear you are coming brother... I will be there after a week in Chicago. You'll spend your Memorial Day here I will be driving alone.









Ya I worked on your car today don't worry I set it up to brake down half way to Cincy to that I would be the only Tacoma boy there







. I drove last year when you flew so I figured I'd try the flying out. I would definitely be driving if there was any possible way.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

Took the headlights back off to move the plastic things the lower screws attach to, then put them back on. Attached the relays to the core support. Also put on the front Euro bumper and put the grill back on. I'm running pretty "standard" bulbs in my Euro lights, I believe the high beam was 66 watt, but never checked the mains. What are you guys, that aren't running super high wattage bulbs, running for a fuse size? The previous wiring did not have fuses, and there was only 3 screws holding two headlight units to the car. Luckily the trim on the old bumper helped keep things in place I guess.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Nothing wrong with a small caravan. Our 3 car NorthEast caravan will be at Cincy well before the other caravan and our fuel stops won't take forever.

Who's in the NorthEast caravan?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

The american bumer spacers are perfect for keping the european headlights in


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Who's in the NorthEast caravan?

Me, Julie and her daughter, and Alex Porter and his son Andy(they are on the list, but not here).


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Me, Julie and her daughter, and Alex Porter and his son Andy(they are on the list, but not here).

Cool!! Y'all are leaving friday?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

cincy!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

CAN NOT WAIT!...
















is it time yet?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

I am running I think 30amp


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Cool!! Y'all are leaving friday?

From Julie's place near Albany, yes. I get down there on thursday.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I am running I think 30amp

Thanks. I saw that's what Timbo listed on his technote too. I just wanted to get some opinions because stock is 10amp and I was wondering if 30 was too high. Apparently not.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_CAN NOT WAIT!...
















is it time yet?









I see 2 cars in this pic that look identical to my car.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I see 2 cars in this pic that look identical to my car.










the yaller one is NOT it right?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I have however, heard that you can fit a lot of dead hookers in the back of a Caravan.









Take the seats out of the caravan and stack 'em like Cordwood!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I can't do that. It's raining.







And my exhaust is still too hot to change the o2 sensor anyway.









You see obstacles, others see opportinuities!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Wilmington or Dayton work today?

'Twas Dayton. The rest of the week is Dayton except Thursday.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Soooo.... what happened?!?!


Well, not sure, but I'm blaming Jord. Seriously? It's gonna take more diagnostics and re-evaluation than there's time for before Cincy.
Oh, and although it really WAS snowing yesterday, the sky was sure pretty today










_Modified by punchbug at 8:30 PM 5-20-2008_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_cincy!









Ya know, speaking of Anson & the twin (and we weren't).....
Brad & I went to dinner with a friend in Columbus last Saturday. We were walking down the sidewalk in the Short North district and who should we run into walking the other way??? Anson & his gf Sarah. Like what are the chances?
Anyway, we didn't get much chance to chat but I'll have to drop him a line this week & see if he might be persuaded to head south for a bit.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Looking at that pic; I didn't know he had one of those Italiovolante whels in the car! Nice!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Yeah, guess who he got it from?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

the yaller one is NOT it right?









You'll just have to wait and see, right?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

the yaller one is NOT it right?









Nope, pretty sure he was talking about the green one with the red hood. That's a pretty common colour scheme.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I'll probably do that tomorrow. As soon as my Mom gets home so I can steal her license plates.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I thought the silver car's tags expired at the end of this month. So I was going to pull them off, go to the MVA and get historic tags. As I'm taking the rear plate off, I notice that it says 6-08, not 5-08 as I thought. So, I can wait until after I get back from Europe to spend $50 on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 8:35 PM 5-20-2008_

ittl seem like monopoly money by then too after england http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Working on a new paint scheme for Cincy. Should be done by Friday, hehe.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
You see obstacles, others see opportinuities!

tomato, tomato
it works better when you say it


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*

I HAVE BRAKES
parking brake cable is all effed up, but i dont care at this point, my car moves and stops again
and i have new spacers on the way


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

well... Max STARTED!!!!.... for the first time in 7+ months!!!!!!!!!!
I am SOOO Fkn' excited... woooootttttt!!!






















ownage!










_Modified by mr lee at 8:50 PM 5-20-2008_


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Awesome! So you and Max aren't burt up? (check your thread at kch2o)


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (digga_b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digga_b* »_Awesome! So you and Max aren't burt up? (check your thread at kch2o)
















hahaha... Nope, no explosion this time.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Sweet.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

^^ bitchin' 
oh.. congrats on the brakes fraiser. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_^^ bitchin' 
oh.. congrats on the brakes fraiser. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X2 on the brakes......
Oh and that bitching thing is 4sale







http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3849242



_Modified by Neptuno at 12:14 AM 5-21-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_^^ bitchin' 
oh.. congrats on the brakes fraiser. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

simult-post







12:13


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Nothing wrong with a small caravan. Our 3 car NorthEast caravan will be at Cincy well before the other caravan and our fuel stops won't take forever.
Editing for ownage:









_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 7:23 PM 5-20-2008_

Oh yes, Mr Dirk S's 16V H
Very nice car. I have driven it in Germany. The fit and finish is wonderful.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

so question about tires
195 or 205's on my 16x7's??


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_so question about tires
195 or 205's on my 16x7's??

I have never run 16s on a Scirocco but I gota think that 195 40 or 35s would fit better. 205s tend to rub unless you can keep the tire's outer dia down below stock dia. I don't like big dia wheels because they are heaver, tires are more expensive and you can't have much of a side wall. Keep in mind that I have 13 x 9s with 255 40 13s on one of my cars. 











_Modified by Doug T at 10:52 PM 5-20-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_well... Max STARTED!!!!.... for the first time in 7+ months!!!!!!!!!!
I am SOOO Fkn' excited... woooootttttt!!!























_Modified by mr lee at 8:50 PM 5-20-2008_

My 16V did too when I fired her up, and you may say big deal, but for her? Yeah, I was impressed. (of course she was plotting to send gear teeth through the other gears at that point; I should have known she was up to something) 
Klausie also fired right up after his little surgery, and that REALLY impressed me, given the amount of stuff that was apart/ replaced, likely even more stuff than Max. (the long block stayed put, but that was about it) . I have to say I had a huge smile on my face when I wached Drew roaring down the road in Klaus too, so good to see him in his natural element and off jackstands. (The car!!... though Drew could likely stand a set of jackstands put under him too)
"Fire up the willing engine, responding with a roar...." 
God I have to hit the open road...must...get...HER...mobile.....wish me luck, I don't like being at her mercy....
Mr Lee, is it snowing there?








Fraser! Concgratrs on the brakes, now get that car aimed at Wilmington...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_so question about tires
195 or 205's on my 16x7's??

195s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

thanks everyone for the good thoughts on the brakes.








just need to adjust the parking brake and take her on a good shakedown run and she should be ready for cincy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif if i see leaking brake fluid tonight, i might just scream


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I see 2 cars in this pic that look identical to my car.









I am assuming you mean your new black one. Then you are talking about Daun's in the front and mine hiding behind the umbrella.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

"Fire up the willing engine, responding with a roar...." 



I'm never ashamed to admit that I f-ing LOVE Rush. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ok Cath, I'm confused, what exactly DID you do to Klaus?
Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Morning! Sipping my mocha and enjoying the nearly empty office. Everybody is out at meetings or whatnot so there is only me and a couple others. Kinda nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was going to mow the lawn yesterday so I don't have to do it some other evening when I can be working on the Scirocco, but found this website instead: http://speeddemosarchive.com/ Any oldschooler NES or Genesis gamers would appreciate it, I know I did. Contra in 10 minutes!?!? How about Metroid in 18? Of course, you have got to at least see the Super Mario Brothers in 5:00 flat!







And I thought I used to spend a lot of time playing video games!?!?
Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Goodmorning. at work, being lazy, need to kick some rear ends to get people moving in the direction I want.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I woke up to a room of 58° Cold.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I woke up to a room of 58° Cold.

At least you woke up!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
At least you woke up!

no joke.. i just rolled out of bed. an hour late. 
this is going to be a long 10 days.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
At least you woke up!

Good point. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for Fraser's brakes.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Ok Cath, I'm confused, what exactly DID you do to Klaus?











Major upgrade I hope.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

ok ok.. i'm here. what did i miss?
oh nothing, cuz you guys are slooooow!
how we gonna get to 500pgs like this?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I need to order my tires this week 195 for a little stretch or 205's for some rubbing?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

I need to throw in my LC2 tonight, and fins a bolt to plug the extra hole in my header.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_It's gonna take more diagnostics and re-evaluation than there's time for before Cincy.

Hmmm, that "diagnostics and re-evaluation" thing sounds a bit ominous. More details to come I'm sure....

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Oh, and although it really WAS snowing yesterday, the sky was sure pretty today










Yes, yes it was.







Tomorrow should be simply gorgeous as well - they're having a "Young Eagles" flight in the morning that I'll try to fly for before flying to work at I66.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
I am assuming you mean your new black one. Then you are talking about Daun's in the front and mine hiding behind the umbrella.

Well... it's not mine anymore - I sold it to one of the guys at the airport who also happens to be my boss at Wright-Patt. It's nice to pull into work and have another 'rocco to keep mine company. He really likes it, especially since it saves him SO much gas $$$ over his F-150. He lives just down the road from my parent's, hopefully he'll show up. (Or at least have the car there, lol)


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

195s on 7s arent stretch


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_ok ok.. i'm here. what did i miss?
oh nothing, cuz you guys are slooooow!
how we gonna get to 500pgs like this?

i had to go to court.








stupid work


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_195s on 7s arent stretch









195's on 9's is stretch


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
195's on 9's is stretch

exactly....i run 195s on my pink wheels, they are 15x7....they arent even close to stretch


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

just ordered up some 205/40HR-16 Kumho Ecsta AST XL


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Own it with a new camera....








Just wanted to own a page for once.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (digga_b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digga_b* »_
Just wanted to own a page for once.










and your not even going to cincy... are you?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I wanna own a page. 
hehe. 
I'm not a big enough whore to post that much and own a page....or 10. I'm just jealous.


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_

and your not even going to cincy... are you?









No.







But I really wanted to.... Stupid trip to the Bahamas...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (digga_b)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

PC load letter? WTF does that mean?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

My new car








I'm still driving the rocco to CINCY though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
I am assuming you mean your new black one. Then you are talking about Daun's in the front and mine hiding behind the umbrella.

Indeed I am. The silver one only has 1 twin: Roger's car. Although my paint is in better shape.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_just ordered up some 205/40HR-16 Kumho Ecsta AST XL

Just mounted my tires on the D90s yesterday. 
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








I love a little bit o' stretch on the rear 8 inchers. Granted, I ain't balling like Lee, but god_DAMN_ she is gonna look hot.
Oh, and I think I came up with a name for the old girl: Muffy. Some people from Cincy 07 might get the reference.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_My new car








I'm still driving the rocco to CINCY though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


i love harlequins http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Joe, did you lose another muffler? I almost ran over one last night.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Joe, did you lose another muffler? I almost ran over one last night.









Nope, Peter welded this one on.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

just ordered a triple gauge panel....the timob has promised a cincy tech event of getting my car wired up for an oil pressure and oil temp gauge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciroccos4lifewife (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Granted, I ain't balling like Lee, but god_DAMN_ she is gonna look hot.











LMAO. Maybe I should change my screen name to baller (ooh, that probably isn't the best choice for a girl. Could get misconstrued)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Joe, did you lose another muffler? I almost ran over one last night.










Branded


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_just ordered up some 205/40HR-16 Kumho Ecsta AST XL

Good choice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just say NO to stretch!








Brendan


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









so true
every once and a while i deviate to scour the classifieds though


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Good choice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just say NO to stretch!








Brendan

ordered at 12:15pm order shipped at 4:00pm got to love tire rack


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccos4lifewife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccos4lifewife* »_

LMAO. Maybe I should change my screen name to baller (ooh, that probably isn't the best choice for a girl. Could get misconstrued)









mmm hmmm.....


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

CAN'T FKN WAIT!!!!!!! 
I only work 2 days next week (tues/wed) the rest is dedicated to Cincy... 
Oh yeah, and the MW caravan just stepped it up to 6 people / 4 cars (3 rocc's 1 kia). woot.


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Paging Timbo... hit me up on .org. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I just want to make sure you got my pic for the lanyard.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_

I'm never ashamed to admit that I f-ing LOVE Rush. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ok Cath, I'm confused, what exactly DID you do to Klaus?
Brendan

The better question is what DIDN'T I do to Klaus







OKay I'll spill, it was the "extensive rad fan clocking" that caused the problem.


_Modified by punchbug at 2:21 PM 5-21-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (StaHiMooney)*

Got it!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_CAN'T FKN WAIT!!!!!!! 
I only work 2 days next week (tues/wed) the rest is dedicated to Cincy... 
Oh yeah, and the MW caravan just stepped it up to 6 people / 4 cars (3 rocc's 1 kia). woot. 

too little to late to pass the east coast caravan mr lee


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
too little to late to pass the east coast caravan mr lee









quality over quantity son! 
(p.s. I'm still throwing you in the lake)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Evening Guys! F Thunderstorms


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Evening Guys! F Thunderstorms









they are rollin through KC tomorrow... should be gone by Friday/ Saturday
how's the weather looking in Cincy?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Yeah I needed to rip out an oil change on my Jetta and I can't because the rocco is (well you know where the rocco is)


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Yeah I needed to rip out an oil change on my Jetta and I can't because the rocco is (well you know where the rocco is)


same place mine has been.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Sucks


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
they are rollin through KC tomorrow... should be gone by Friday/ Saturday
how's the weather looking in Cincy?

I was just looking at this: 
http://forecast.weather.gov/Ma....y=10
See if that works. That doesn't go to the next weekend though.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
ordered at 12:15pm order shipped at 4:00pm got to love tire rack

Same here. Tho, I went with 205/45-16 BFG G-Force Sports. Ordered at 3:00PM on Tuesday, arrived at 10:00AM on Wednesday. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I buy all my tires at the Tire Rack. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_ 
Good choice. Just say NO to stretch! 


No no, you've got it all wrong. Say no to *STRETCH MARKS*, son!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
The better question is what DIDN'T I do to Klaus







OKay I'll spill, it was the "extensive rad fan clocking" that caused the problem.

_Modified by punchbug at 2:21 PM 5-21-2008_

The question is, if we re-clock the rad fan, will the funny noise go away do you think?
Now I remember what the other part I was going to get was!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Well, it turns out Carmax requires a current registration to buy cars, so I got tags for the Jeep. I'm going to see if any of the local shops I know can shut off the damn ABS light, and then I'll take it down there after work tomorrow. *fingers crossed*.
In Scirocco news, I changed my oxygen sensor, which looked to be original (just like my whole exhaust system). It still runs like crap, but I think I've figured out why. I was looking under the hood and revving it by hand, when I noticed the washer under the distributor hold down bolt was spinning whenever I revved it, indicating that the bolt was loose. However, it wouldn't get tight, so it seems to be stripped. But whatever, it still runs ok, so I'll leave it until after Cincy/Europe, since I'm probably not going to have any more days off before then.
*OWNED*








Cincy!!!!


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

*OWNED* by Doug T and Chris16vRocco

_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
ordered at 12:15pm order shipped at 4:00pm got to love tire rack

*THE TIRE RACK*








*How about a song and dance? The Scirocco song and dance!*
















*************************************************************

_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Who stole my ownage!!!!










_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Well, it turns out Carmax requires a current registration to buy cars, so I got tags for the Jeep. I'm going to see if any of the local shops I know can shut off the damn ABS light, and then I'll take it down there after work tomorrow. *fingers crossed*.
In Scirocco news, I changed my oxygen sensor, which looked to be original (just like my whole exhaust system). It still runs like crap, but I think I've figured out why. I was looking under the hood and revving it by hand, when I noticed the washer under the distributor hold down bolt was spinning whenever I revved it, indicating that the bolt was loose. However, it wouldn't get tight, so it seems to be stripped. But whatever, it still runs ok, so I'll leave it until after Cincy/Europe, since I'm probably not going to have any more days off before then.
*OWNED*








Cincy!!!!












_Modified by Doug T at 6:18 PM 5-21-2008_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_
Oh yes, Mr Dirk S's 16V H
Very nice car. I have driven it in Germany. The fit and finish is wonderful.


Dirk gave me some good advice for my first trip there in '05. Really good guy. I lost touch with him shortly before my trip which is too bad because I would have liked to have had a beer with him. That was about the time he left .org over some bad business dealings(as in he was the one that got screwed over), or so I heard.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Doug T)*

Who stole my ownage!!!!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_ok ok.. i'm here. what did i miss?
oh nothing, cuz you guys are slooooow!
how we gonna get to 500pgs like this?

And get our cars ready? Seems like an impossible task. And I can only do some much myself as I really can't post from work, if I want to keep my job.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
The question is, if we re-clock the rad fan, will the funny noise go away do you think?
Now I remember what the other part I was going to get was! 


Something that's now patched together with hydraulic hose perhaps???








I'm thinking an extensive rad fan re-clocking will be in order to correct "the noise". And the reverse procedure will require different "new" parts than the first "clocking". One can never be too extensive.








In other news, I reek of gear oil after bringing home my F150 load of gearbox carnage (gotta love a good old Ford truck







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif she's like the resident Clydesdale without the poop). Pics of the carnage later. In my enthusiasm to drive Klaus, seems I forgot to get the new motor mount pressed in














, so that may delay things a day or so. But I'll be out in clutchland shortly, and get the other mounts put on the brackets. (PS will wait tho...) How's Miss Carrots? You realize that her original gearbox will now go on "her" with a way cooler diff







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif !! That gearbox may have STDs as well as LSD the way it's been getting around.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Who stole my ownage!!!!









I was just catching up after work and I was at the bottom of the last page, thinking "owning what?"


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Did you know? The 1999-2004 V8 Grand Cherokees had a hydraulic cooling fan that was operated by the power steering.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Did you know? The 1999-2004 V8 Grand Cherokees had a hydraulic cooling fan that was operated by the power steering.

Hmm, kind of an odd set up....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Hmm, kind of an odd set up....

Sure is. If you ever have one of those, pray you don't need that power steering hose. Dealer only, and pretty expensive I think.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

chris...you go to carmax yet?
in scirocco news, it made a sucessful trip today in rain http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Sure is. If you ever have one of those, pray you don't need that power steering hose. Dealer only, and pretty expensive I think.

When it comes to truck and 4x4s, I'll stick to my ol Dakota. 211k and still runs great. But with gas prices it doesn't get to run much.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_chris...you go to carmax yet?
in scirocco news, it made a sucessful trip today in rain http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Muahahaha!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









Awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_chris...you go to carmax yet?
in scirocco news, it made a sucessful trip today in rain http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Going tomorrow after work.
Cool


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_*OWNED* by Doug T and Chris16vRocco
*THE TIRE RACK*








*How about a song and dance? The Scirocco song and dance!*
















*************************************************************

_Modified by Doug T at 6:18 PM 5-21-2008_

Thanks for the co-ownage Doug T.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_

















Brilliant!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









Where's the "OMG there's only a week left and I should get off the Vortex and go wrench on my car" option?















In this evening's news (on topic, sorry), the "tranny hoist" did not arrive home at all. (working late/chasing pus~sie??? No clue. He IS driving the Focus, and it's a bit of a babe magnet







) 
But that's okay. I looked in my toolbox for the trusty 9mm 12 point ( you know, the one you need to extract your clutch?) and found it ABSENT. No worries, says I, I have outfoxed the system by buying a second one "for the boy". So I'll keep his till he gives mine back. Or maybe longer.







So then...on to cleaning surfaces. NO BPC!!!! How in the hell can I get a decent buzz with no BPC????














(okay, I could revert to huffing gas, but that's *SO* CIS) I always buy like four cans of BPC, and when I need one there is a negative number of the darn things. So I assembled the remaining motor mounts (all new) and added some studs to the gearbox. This lengthy, rambling post is brought to you by the letter "C" and Fin Du Monde.....






















Pic will follow after I shink/upload one.
Here ya go, from top left CCW: fifth gear donor from my first VW, rebuilt 4K with .75 fifth and Quaife (shhh, dont tell "her" it only LOOKS







like Klausie's powder coated ACN/ Peloquin) , box 'o mostly dead gears, former AGB housing)
EDIT: MUST







PASTE







IN







LINK









Life is good.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by punchbug at 7:17 PM 5-21-2008_




_Modified by punchbug at 7:33 PM 5-21-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_So I assembled the reminaing motor mounts (all new) and added some stud to the gearbox. This lengthy, rambling post is brought to you by the letter "C" and Fin Du Monde.....






















Pic will follow after I shink/upload one.
Life is good.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Have you been drinking this evening, madam?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_








Brilliant!!









Brilliant! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Have you been drinking this evening, madam?









That statement is not accurate, as it does not properly reflect the present state of beer drinking activity.







It should read "ARE you drinking this evening Madame?"







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








And I stand by my statement that life is good!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

A visit to a new local store "Global Beverage Wharehouse" Yielded some Warsteiner and Spaten for my Scirocco work...








We don't get a lot of different beers up my way so this is pretty cool.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_

Muahahaha!

muhahah from the timob....it is good

joe, thanks for the text http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

Random pic of other German things of beauty...


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Random pic of other German things of beauty...









I miss living in der Vaterland.







Clinton ****ed me or I'd still be there.


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (Doug T)*

Messed up post...

















_Modified by 76 Golf GTi at 10:08 PM 5-21-2008_


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_195s on 7s arent stretch









Should be fine, I just order mine 205/40 r 16 fronts 225/40 r16 rears for my SciroccoRWD project.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_just ordered a triple gauge panel....the timob has promised a cincy tech event of getting my car wired up for an oil pressure and oil temp gauge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

While he's at it maybe he'll tech my installation as the oil temp pegs anytime it has power.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_
I miss living in der Vaterland.







Clinton ****ed me or I'd still be there.









So I shouldn't post things like this:


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_









I am taking you to Wal-Mart to buy an exhaust tip


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
how's the weather looking in Cincy?

Pretty nice today, but quite windy. Watched this guy doin' _touch & goes_ at work today. (Not a bad view 'eh?) Too bad it's such a crappy little cell-phone pic.


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
So I shouldn't post things like this:

















No, it's pissing me off while drinking crappy







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_
Should be fine, I just order mine 205/40 r 16 fronts 225/40 r16 rears for my SciroccoRWD project.

So, I think I am getting 195/45 in the front with 215/40s in the Hinten. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Pretty nice today, but quite windy. Watched this guy doin' _touch & goes_ at work today. (Not a bad view 'eh?) Too bad it's such a crappy little cell-phone pic.









C141 starlifter??


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

That's a C-5 ... They don't use the C141 anymore.
/Jane's


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_
No, it's pissing me off while drinking crappy







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

And I wonder my I keep gaining weight.








At least I am strong..







That make it ok, right?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*

Things to pack::
















*Owned*


_Modified by Neptuno at 11:21 PM 5-21-2008_


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_









My buddy knows the guy that started the Tire Rack







He get sick deals.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Look at that


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Things to pack::

















Don't forget some nice backseats for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*

Cranking wastegate tomorrow.







Trying to find a reason to save gas and not have to go to Cinci.







Ab und zu, bin ich ein Arschloch







.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*

Well I didn't get anything done on the Scirocco tonight but I got my bike going, no more $60 fill ups every 2 days.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And I stand by my statement that life is good!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It sure is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am amazed at the very few tools it actually is needed to get a VW motor and transmission out of a VW.








no pic, P&S camera was dead.


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 11:32 PM 5-21-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

im gonna burn my car to the ground








/bad day


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_Messed up post...

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_im gonna burn my car to the ground








/bad day


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_im gonna burn my car to the ground








/bad day









Don't go all emo on us, ok?


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yup, I suck like that right about now.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_
Yup, I suck like that right about now.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

wiring or hardware related?


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_

































I was using my windshield instead (due to my HARD fuel cut).


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Don't go all emo on us, ok?

im not gonna cut my wrists or anything... just pissed off @ the car right now. She's being a bitch today, so I just stopped working on it. .
kinda stressed / lack of sleep / not enough beer


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_wiring or hardware related?

hardware... 
to the guy at Ace Hardware F**K YOU!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_kinda stressed / lack of sleep / not enough beer










drink beer / relax / go to sleep


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I would like to put a request in that if anyone comes across anyone selling some old school A/D/S components (before they for bought by DEI) to let me know
thanks


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Speaking of parts to deliver to Cincy...
I am a little tight on room but would be willing to part with a little dead hooker stowage space to bring some of my Mk2 tail light collection. I have about 6 of one side or the other and NONE match. What I would be very interested in purchasing is a 16v tail to match the near perfect one I have.
Also have a set of all red tails (no amber on the ends) that need a reverse lens.
I will look tommorow AM before I transform and roll out to see which side I need. As far as I am concerned if I can get the one I need I will be willing to donate ALL of the rest to the masses. Hell even if I don't get the one I want I would probably be willing to donate them all LOL


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

drink beer / relax / go to sleep

beer = check
relax = check
sleep = next up
sometimes you just need to put the tools down and walk away.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

wrong bolts, nus and washers??

_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
hardware... 
to the guy at Ace Hardware F**K YOU!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_
Don't forget some nice backseats for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ha find me some with red plaid


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Have you been drinking this evening, madam?









I don't know about her, but I have. Sorry if that was your beautiful yellow MkII. Didn't mean to offend you by mentioning the straw coming out where the exhaust pipe should be







.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
sometimes you just need to put the tools down and walk away. 


The pre-Cincy bruised knuckles crew in action. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_wrong bolts, nus and washers??


he was just being a dick. I asked him to open the Chrome bolt section (cuz they are locked) and he gave me the typical *SIGH* and was all apathetic about helping me. I had to get like 5 things and he was just a total dick. They were 20 minutes from closing and he acted like I was in his way / bothering him. I was totally nice to him and he just kept being difficult. 
needless to say I got 2 / 5 bolts I needed.
Oh and I found out that I left 2 parts up at the shop...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_sometimes you just need to put the tools down and walk away. 

Amen to that. Brad had a similarly frustrating evening too.
Tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

The pre-Cincy bruised knuckles crew in action. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Not as bad as being attacked by a half Wolf/half dog the other day. Got nice bite marks. I am probably rabid right now and that would explain my inebriated pissed off 'tude. 
Someone needs to teach me how to paint a car; I completed effed up my Rocco trying to touch it up.











_Modified by 76 Golf GTi at 10:50 PM 5-21-2008_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

My day started at work that way, but it got better....
here is one







for all of you


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_
I don't know about her, but I have. Sorry if that was your beautiful yellow MkII. Didn't mean to offend you by mentioning the straw coming out where the exhaust pipe should be







. 

Haha, I so wish that was mine, I can only hope to hump it while Carl isn't looking.


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Haha, I so wish that was mine, I can only hope to hump it while Carl isn't looking.









Hmm. Guess I need to buy Carl a







and thake him to Wal-mart


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_
My buddy knows the guy that started the Tire Rack







He get sick deals.









COOL!!!!!




































If I have 2 cars with The Tire Rack stickers can I meet your friend and get tires for free?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Haha, I so wish that was mine, I can only hope to hump it while Carl isn't looking.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Ha find me some with red plaid










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Tomorrow is a new day.

It is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Look at that









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Nice one Marc! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_
I don't know about her, but I have. Sorry if that was your beautiful yellow MkII. Didn't mean to offend you by mentioning the straw coming out where the exhaust pipe should be







. 

I'm confused? How much did I drink?? Did I come home with a yellow MkII? I don't even remember LEAVING home. And you can't be talking about my car, mine would be sucking in and blowing out the straw in the tailpipe.








And Mr Lee, you have discovered the secret of happy Scirocco ownership, knowing enough to walk away when the BFH/ fuel + torch seems like a much better idea. I'm lucky to be female, since sobbing is also an effective way to make them see the error of their ways, but it's not too manly.....I've also found that waxing another car right in front of them will make them shape up, especially if you look like you're Cincy-prepping the other car...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_joe, thanks for the text http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No problem. Thank _you_!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I buy all my tires at the Tire Rack. 
No no, you've got it all wrong. Say no to *STRETCH MARKS*, son!









I like 'em FAT!
















My Tires, that is.....








Brendan


_Modified by Lord_Verminaard at 2:52 PM 5-22-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_im gonna burn my car to the ground








/bad day









please dont.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

The pre-Cincy bruised knuckles crew in action. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
No problem. Thank _you_!

just passing on parts to someone who will use them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

so, after my drive lastnight i realized that my rear brakes are damn near worthless
they were 'on' the whole time since the parking brake cable was mis adjusted. oh well, loosened the cable, see how it goes. after cincy ill do new shoes and cables in the rear, but for now, im just happy the brakes arent leaking or broken apart


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
please dont.









okay, you convinced me not to.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
I like 'em FAT!
















My Tires, that is.....








Brendan

_Modified by Lord_Verminaard at 2:52 PM 5-22-2008_

_*I like GRIP*_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
ordered at 12:15pm order shipped at 4:00pm got to love tire rack

Delivered this morning at 10:20am damm that is fast service.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Good belated morning, this morning has sucked so far. I think my fuel filter is plugged on my Moto Guzzi, made it 15 miles then it started starving for fuel, took me 45 min the get the 15 mi home.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
Delivered this morning at 10:20am damm that is fast service.

They got a big ass warehouse in Delaware.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
They got a big ass warehouse in Delaware.

yes they do.
ordered last pair of wheels adapters being dropped shipped from H&R warehouse


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Hey Fraser, I found the inspiration you got for the rocco....


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Hey Fraser, I found the inspiration you got for the rocco....


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

57 people signed up so far.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_























he still hasn't replied.








57 people... woot


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
he still hasn't replied.








57 people... woot

rents/boss have him working in the dungeon


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

I've been eyein' that van for a few weeks now. It's usually dark or I'm in a rush when I pass by but I've wanted to grab a pic so bad. I drove down to the shop during lunch to grab a few parts and I had a perfect opportunity. 
everytime I pass by I think of fraser.








then there's this....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I saw pink duct tape at the craft store today.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*























I might have another A1 project after CIncy


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I saw pink duct tape at the craft store today.









and you didn't buy any because.......


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I wish I had something clever to add to this riviting exchange. Oh wait, this the Cincy thread, adding nothing clever is the whole point. Carry on!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_






















I might have another A1 project after CIncy

me too actually... a possible MK1 Track Car. 
more info coming soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_I wish I had something clever to add to this riviting exchange. Oh wait, this the Cincy thread, adding nothing clever is the whole point. Carry on!

I've said it once and I'll say it again:
Off topic is on topic for the Scirocco forum.








Posting from the can at work: iPhone FTW again!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

We've got the posting from the craproom covered.









GET YOUR LANYARDS, ONE HOUR REMAINS!!!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I've said it once and I'll say it again:
Off topic is on topic for the Scirocco forum.








*Posting from the can *at work: iPhone FTW again!








I could have gone the rest of the day without that info. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I've said it once and I'll say it again:
Off topic is on topic for the Scirocco forum.








Posting from the can at work: iPhone FTW again!

Don't forget to flush...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

yes wheels are ready to pick up this weekend


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_yes wheels are ready to pick up this weekend

Schweet news!
My wheels will be installed tomorrow!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif



































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Own edit.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Schweet news!
My wheels will be installed tomorrow!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif



































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Own edit.









Your such a teal!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_
No, it's pissing me off while drinking crappy







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Well, even if I get my car going it's looking like I might not make it to Cincy.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Well, even if I get my car going it's looking like I might not make it to Cincy.

WHAT????


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Schweet news!
My wheels will be installed tomorrow!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif



































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Joe did you get the adaptors from the place I found?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Looks like the customer might be coming in a week early to run FAT, that means I would be on 12 hr shifts and on call weekends until the customer leaves or accepts the system min. 2 weeks.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Hey Fraser, I found the inspiration you got for the rocco....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I saw pink duct tape at the craft store today.









i have some too


----------



## ROBZUK (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

SPECIAL TOOLZ!! If there's anything anyone MIGHT think we need, speak up. I have a 175A welder, presses and all of the tools to do brakes and most stuff for Dubz. Speak up so I can get it ready for transport. Email works best cuz I'm busier that a 1 legged man at an ass kickin' contest right now with 3 projects for work.
[email protected]


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: (ROBZUK)*

Ok so I suck at posting pictures.
[/url[url=http://picasaweb.google.com/Scirocco16vR32/UntitledAlbum03]Untitled Album</td></tr></table>
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From Untitled Album</td></tr></table>
_Modified by StaHiMooney at 3:53 PM 5-22-2008_


_Modified by StaHiMooney at 5:03 PM 5-22-2008_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (StaHiMooney)*

Quick rear Euro bumper question: On each side of the car there is a large plastic "clip" that the US bumpers snapped/slid into. Do these stay for the Euros or do I remove them?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Remove them by turning them 1/4 turn.
Ya don't need em for euros.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (StaHiMooney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StaHiMooney* »_Speaking of parts to deliver to Cincy...
I am a little tight on room but would be willing to part with a little dead hooker stowage space to bring some of my Mk2 tail light collection. I have about 6 of one side or the other and NONE match. What I would be very interested in purchasing is a 16v tail to match the near perfect one I have.


I am interested in getting a pass tail light. Not cracked or broken and don't care whether or not it's 16V as it will get sanded this winter. Price?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (StaHiMooney)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Remove them by turning them 1/4 turn.
Ya don't need em for euros.

Just too bad they leave ugly holes...time to fill that in or get some european 16v kit pieces


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Remove them by turning them 1/4 turn.
Ya don't need em for euros.

Vielen dank!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
I am interested in getting a pass tail light. Not cracked or broken and don't care whether or not it's 16V as it will get sanded this winter. Price?

Speaking of wich, I'll be bringing *all kinds* of goodies to Cincy!! The car will be stuffed








No taillights though even though I was supposed to have a spare set somewhere? They got lost moving a gazzillion times I think


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







I'll join the fun


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Who knows


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Who knows


Is your exhaust done yet? Am I going to see an evil red car?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Is your exhaust done yet? Am I going to see an evil red car?

I dont know


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Just came in from putting the rear bumper on. The headlights are all hooked up and everything put back together with no testing. Popped in a couple of 30A fuses and I have lights working just as they should. The 'ol girl looks good with the Euro bumpers too. Ran the engine for a while and could hear the exhaust rubbing against something, so I'll fix that Saturday and then wash, polish and wax followed by a quick cleaning inside and put in the new mats and I am set. I'll drive her around a lot this weekend and a bit to work next week, but other than that, she is ready for Cincy!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I dont know









Let us know as soon as you know.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

So I took my Jeep to Carmax, and would ya guess how much they offered me for it? $750!!!!








I told them to f**k off, threw their offer sheet in the trash and walked out. If it wasn't AWD, I woulda done a huge burnout while flipping them off.








F**k Carmax.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Hahahahha!! Damn! I didn't know the used car market was THAT bad!








Pep-boys has a car-buying service, check them out.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

we need 55 pages in 6 days


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_we need 55 pages in 6 days

That's easy!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Call me stupid but what is Carmax?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Call me stupid but what is Carmax?

Do you not have those in Maine? They're a huge used car "superstore", that claims they will buy your car even if you don't buy one of theirs, of course that actually means "We will offer you 1/6th what your car is worth, and hope you're stupid enough to take it."


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_we need 55 pages in 6 days








. that is a lot ... it could happen
















my car is ready to go


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

closer to 55 pages down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Do you not have those in Maine? They're a huge used car "superstore", that claims they will buy your car even if you don't buy one of theirs, of course that actually means "We will offer you 1/6th what your car is worth, and hope you're stupid enough to take it."

Guess we don't, I've never seen one here in Maine







But this is a good thing









edited for ownage









Cincy time!


_Modified by Iroczgirl at 9:37 PM 5-22-2008_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

See didn't I just say we where closer


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Is your exhaust done yet? Am I going to see an evil red car?

Down to the wire eh? My tranny hoist came home long enough to wash the Mustang and LEAVE. Yeah, I'm stalled. And changing my attitude is not helping, despite what I've been told








SOOO frustrating. He PROMISED me he will do it tomorrow. Late. I JUST NEED HIM TO LIFT IT ON. TWO seconds, TOPS. Anyway, the clutch is on, flywheel prepped and torqued, appropriate lubes applied judiciously in approprite places, the new motor mount/bracket is sitting on the rain tray, lines and wires/lines are strapped up/out of the way and I've done what I can. Waiting isn't working for me tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
In other Ford related news, the truck and the Focus ran back-to-back E-tests and both passed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The truck's getting plated, the Focus is SOLD. So I guess it was a Ford night.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (StaHiMooney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StaHiMooney* »_Ok so I suck at posting pictures.


Getting there buddy, getting there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Down to the wire eh? My tranny hoist came home long enough to wash the Mustang and LEAVE. Yeah, I'm stalled. And changing my attitude is not helping, despite what I've been told








SOOO frustrating. He PROMISED me he will do it tomorrow. Late. I JUST NEED HIM TO LIFT IT ON. TWO seconds, TOPS. Anyway, the clutch is on, flywheel prepped and torqued, appropriate lubes applied judiciously in approprite places, the new motor mount/bracket is sitting on the rain tray, lines and wires/lines are strapped up/out of the way and I've done what I can. Waiting isn't working for me tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
In other Ford related news, the truck and the Focus ran back-to-back E-tests and both passed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The truck's getting plated, the Focus is SOLD. So I guess it was a Ford night.


Dang, I wish I was closer, I'd help to get that puppy up.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_See didn't I just say we where closer


yup


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_edited for ownage










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_See didn't I just say we where closer

One post at a time! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I dont know


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Hahahahha!! Damn! I didn't know the used *gas guzzler* car market was THAT bad!










fixed


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
fixed









Oh, shuddup you.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Dang, I wish I was closer, I'd help to get that puppy up.

I hear ya. I'm just not trusting myself the bench press it, and hubby, well, it'd be like asking a kid to help. Plus his hands aren't too steady. Adam will have it up in no time. Thursday's always been his "night on the town" night, so I guess he deserves it??







I need to get some metal filings out of my hair (cleaned the shop after the kid's weekend fabrication work, what a mess, but the result was good). But I'm going to get my "hair did" tomorrow, so I guess it must be getting close to time to leave eh? (not sure the metallic content will react well with the hair colour, you know?)
Hair and nails baby, though I'll have to go goth in the nail polish, they're not looking so good at the moment.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_But I'm going to get my "hair did" tomorrow, so I guess it must be getting close to time to leave eh? (not sure the metallic content will react well with the hair colour, you know?)
Hair and nails baby, though I'll have to go goth in the nail polish, they're not looking so good at the moment.

Got myself a buzzcut today. Getting ready for Cincy. 

Nails? Well, maybee not for me... They have Scirocco crud right now, but that is fine with me. 


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:04 PM 5-22-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Oh, shuddup you.

















no.








Conversion to Megasquirt perhaps?










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:06 PM 5-22-2008_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
One post at a time! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









So I went to see my fiance's sister graduate at University of Wisconsin Madison and guess what I saw?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

You're gonna need a trailer!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_You're gonna need a trailer!









Or A really big Zip Tie


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
So I went to see my fiance's sister graduate at University of Wisconsin Madison and guess what I saw?









I have a new desktop image


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Do you not have those in Maine? They're a huge used car "superstore", that claims they will buy your car even if you don't buy one of theirs, of course that actually means "We will offer you 1/6th what your car is worth, and hope you're stupid enough to take it."

No we don't, but since we only have 1.2ish million people in a state larger than the other New England states combined you can understand. We are spread out and our largest city only has 65k people.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Just too bad they leave ugly holes...time to fill that in or get some european 16v kit pieces









I see that now. Guess when I get back from Cincy, I will contact an aquaintance in Germany about finding me some


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
That's easy!









Wow, 6 a day...I guess if we all really try.
I can see it now-there will be more kias there because everyone was too busy getting to 500 pages and they didn't get their cars done.










_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 7:33 PM 5-22-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
I see that now. Guess when I get back from Cincy, I will contact an aquaintance in Germany about finding me some

When I get back from Cincy, I will be going to Europe. Let me know what you need and I'll try to find it while I'm over there.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

As scirocco*joe loves to point out that being off topic is actually on topic...Riddle me this. I am running windows xp pro with four users sharing the same computer. Three of the users have internet access but all of a sudden (since last night) one does not.







Email seems to work, but not picture content. I have bounced back and forth between a user that works and the one that doesn't and can't see any differences in the setups. Any thoughts? Have at it.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Clear the cache and cookies for that user - IE can have problems like that.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_So I took my Jeep to Carmax, and would ya guess how much they offered me for it? $750!!!!








I told them to f**k off, threw their offer sheet in the trash and walked out. If it wasn't AWD, I woulda done a huge burnout while flipping them off.








F**k Carmax.









750?!?!! wow


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

awesome duck spotting tony http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im heading to deep creek this weekend for a show, taking the kia though. so i might not be very much use to get to 500 by cincy, but ill try


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

'evening, everyone.
Look who found a new home on the '80:








And I just installed something I've been saving for about 18 years now:








By the way, Lori won't be going. I'm on my own this year.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_awesome duck spotting tony http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Oh but there is more where that came from......


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

interesting collection of ducks, there tony


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I would like to put a request in that if anyone comes across anyone selling some old school A/D/S components (before they for bought by DEI) to let me know
thanks

I have a 25+ year old set of A/D/S home speakers connected to my Hafler amp and preamp at home. I absolutely love 'em.
For the car, I have some awesome Hifonics stuff from back in the day, when I was a dealer.
I also have a very rare Blaupunk BEQ-FR dual EQ (front and rear) and some other odds and ends.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_interesting collection of ducks, there tony









Like I said there is more, but I should not post them all at once.... http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

I currently have an A/D/S PH15.2 amp in the car, might be getting another one to complete the system 

_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
I have a 25+ year old set of A/D/S home speakers connected to my Hafler amp and preamp at home. I absolutely love 'em.
For the car, I have some awesome Hifonics stuff from back in the day, when I was a dealer.
I also have a very rare Blaupunk BEQ-FR dual EQ (front and rear) and some other odds and ends.


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Got 1/2 my new paint scheme done today. The Charlie nows has the Metals \M/
Scirocco in the driveway ownage!










_Modified by TooRoundTDI at 8:42 PM 5-22-2008_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*

Just saying goodnight


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Just saying goodnight









goodnight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

Max is ready to roll....


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Max is ready to roll....








whoa!
that was quick!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Max is ready to roll....


Muahahhahaahh for you!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Muahahhahaahh for you!

Awesome, I bet he looks hotter in person [touches ass/sizzle]
Here's a few from my immediate past:
This one, just 'cause I can (Daun/JediLynne):


Drew? Still under this one????

Here she is peeking at Klaus:

Here's my place, looks about the same as MidWestern. Note grinding crap exiting the Valdez's doorframe, she now has a full MkIV interior which is a good match to her intended TDI powerplant (the kid's "good" Jetta). My mess is behind that....getting it moved will be the next mission:

And here's the rad fan clocking in progress, if you are observant, you can detect the cause of Klausie's problems:

That should kill off part of a page.









Oh!!! One more for Greg...we grow 'em big up here in Canadia, and they still hang out with VeDubs!





_Modified by punchbug at 4:46 AM 5-23-2008_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Max is ready to roll....









Nice work B3rt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Good Morning Guys and Cathy!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Good Morning Guys and Cathy*and the other hot chicks!*

Fixed that, there are a bunch of us on here eh? And Good Morning!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

*Your the only hot chick I care about* all the other don't got game like you


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_*Your the only hot chick I care about* all the other don't got game like you









Why thanks. And How's the red beast? My cars are both still broke for the time being....as I keep whining about. (Gahhhhh, just realized my trip to Cincy rests on CIS-E to get me there...frightening thought eh?







) Somebody better bring a lot of cheese to Cincy for me to go with the whine!!! (Wish I had a whine like Mr Lee, now that I think about it....







)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Why thanks. And How's the red beast? 
Somebody better bring a lot of cheese to Cincy for me to go with the whine!!! 








the red beast







Well its still not ready. 
I'll whine with you


----------



## mec_vw (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Max is ready to roll....









1) Clean, paint, or powdercoat EVERYTHING in the engine bay.
2) ????
3) Profit!








Mike


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Goodmorning.
Can I whine, complain, curse, kick things, and just generally throw a tantrum now.
Customer is sending over 2 guys to look over the equipment before the engineering team comes in a month, so I get to spend the next 2 weeks waiting by my phone on weekends, and working 12 hr days, the only good thing about it is I get OT, but I'm not sure it's worth it.
I think I need a new job, one where the term "Indentured Servitude" isn't synonymous with Employment.

No Cincy for me this year. Feh!


_Modified by tmechanic at 8:04 AM 5-23-2008_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Why thanks. And How's the red beast? My cars are both still broke for the time being....as I keep whining about. (Gahhhhh, just realized my trip to Cincy rests on CIS-E to get me there...frightening thought eh?







) Somebody better bring a lot of cheese to Cincy for me to go with the whine!!! (Wish I had a whine like Mr Lee, now that I think about it....







)

Hey Cathy, You know what is funny? I have not heard Dan Bubb Say anything about not comming to Cincy with his car(s) this year?
Oh, More ducks....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

I will believe it when I see it


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Why thanks. And How's the red beast? My cars are both still broke for the time being....as I keep whining about. (Gahhhhh, just realized my trip to Cincy rests on CIS-E to get me there...frightening thought eh?







) Somebody better bring a lot of cheese to Cincy for me to go with the whine!!! (Wish I had a whine like Mr Lee, now that I think about it....







)

Nobody could possibly whine more than I did last year! "Ooohhh my car is burning oil like a sailor on shore leave". "The shop is telling me it's not their valve job, it must be the rings".







I will bring the cheese this year.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_just ordered a triple gauge panel....the timob has promised a cincy tech event of getting my car wired up for an oil pressure and oil temp gauge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hey! The TImob said they could help me fix/replace my dead voltage regulator on the back of my gauge cluster!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning.
Can I whine, complain, curse, kick things, and just generally throw a tantrum now.
Customer is sending over 2 guys to look over the equipment before the engineering team comes in a month, so I get to spend the next 2 weeks waiting by my phone on weekends, and working 12 hr days, the only good thing about it is I get OT, but I'm not sure it's worth it.
I think I need a new job, one where the term "Indentured Servitude" isn't synonymous with Employment.

No Cincy for me this year. Feh!

_Modified by tmechanic at 8:04 AM 5-23-2008_

What happened to putting in for vacation, getting it approved and then taking vacation?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

The timob will do everything


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
They got a big ass warehouse in Delaware.

How many big asses do you think they can store in there?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_






















I might have another A1 project after CIncy

Oh? Do tell!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Do you not have those in Maine? They're a huge used car "superstore", that claims they will buy your car even if you don't buy one of theirs, of course that actually means "We will offer you 1/6th what your car is worth, and hope you're stupid enough to take it."

I am not surpised that they offered you so little. SUV's are poison right now. They can't hardly give them away. As far as Carmax is concerned, it was supposed to be the next big thing in the auto industry. The business plan called for a nationwide dealer network. With the explosion of leasing there was going to be this glut of low mile cars coming off lease and Carmax was going to be one of the major outlets for these cars. Never happened. I think there are only a handful of stores that actually survived. I know there is one outside of Exton, PA.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Is your exhaust done yet? Am I going to see an evil red car?

My Non-evil red car will be there


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Morning. Almost killed myself and the car yesterday: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...id=13
But, good news! I only need to replace one engine mount. Actually they all looked pretty good, but the passenger side mount was installed upside-down. You think that would cause vibration? I'm also replacing the front one with a HD unit.
Work continues tonight. I hope to have the new mount pressed in at NAPA today so when I get home I can finish up that part. Axles are next, which will be a PITA. I'm leaving the easy stuff for last- control arms and tie-rod ends, and of course my front crossmember brace. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
With any luck, I'll be driving her on Saturday. WOot!
Brendan


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
How many big asses do you think they can store in there?

They claim to carry no fewer than 100,000 big asses all the time. They aren't know as "Your Junk in the Trunk" store for nothin'.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
By the way, Lori won't be going. I'm on my own this year.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Triple simulpost! 9:25 am

_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
I am not surpised that they offered you so little. SUV's are poison right now. They can't hardly give them away. As far as Carmax is concerned, it was supposed to be the next big thing in the auto industry. The business plan called for a nationwide dealer network. With the explosion of leasing there was going to be this glut of low mile cars coming off lease and Carmax was going to be one of the major outlets for these cars. Never happened. I think there are only a handful of stores that actually survived. I know there is one outside of Exton, PA.


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
My Non-evil red car will be there










_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Morning. Almost killed myself and the car yesterday: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...id=13
But, good news! I only need to replace one engine mount. Actually they all looked pretty good, but the passenger side mount was installed upside-down. You think that would cause vibration? I'm also replacing the front one with a HD unit.
Work continues tonight. I hope to have the new mount pressed in at NAPA today so when I get home I can finish up that part. Axles are next, which will be a PITA. I'm leaving the easy stuff for last- control arms and tie-rod ends, and of course my front crossmember brace. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
With any luck, I'll be driving her on Saturday. WOot!
Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Carmax was going to be one of the major outlets for these cars. Never happened. I think there are only a handful of stores that actually survived. I know there is one outside of Exton, PA.

My Fiancee took her Celica to Carmax after nobody responded to her classified ads. Carmax won't sell a car that has been in an accident, which her car was, so they only gave her $3500 for it, which I actually thought was pretty good, considering it was a 2000. She was asking $6000 for it outright. Funny thing is, Carmax put it up on auction, and I saw it listed at another nobody dealership in Columbus for $8900 and in the description it said "accident free".







You can't trust anybody these days.
Brendan


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
They claim to carry no fewer than 100,000 big asses all the time. They aren't know as "Your Junk in the Trunk" store for nothin'.

Rofflecopter!

OK, just allow me a few minutes to whine:
Woke up with a headache. Need to mow the lawn before I go to the gym, then work 2-7. Leaves precious little time for car shennanigans









However, I did have the opportinuity to drive a 2008 Mini Cooper S yesterday. WHEE! What fun; I'd take one in a heartbeat. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif boost.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

My door card project is almost done!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mec_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mec_vw* »_
1) Clean, paint, *polish* or powdercoat EVERYTHING in the engine bay.
2) *add 9x15" whees + coilover suspension*
3) Profit!








Mike

post tune up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
My Non-evil red car will be there
















non-evil red cars don't matter for ****z


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_My door card project is almost done!

Do show


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
post tune up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Can't wait!








Owned!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Triple simulpost! 9:25 am



Woah!
Brendan


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Max is ready to roll....









yayayaya


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
My Non-evil red car will be there










Your car is a special case. It's not evil. I don't know why though. It must have been another color from the factory, and very convinclingly painted mars red. Yeah! That's the ticket!!








I have an evil voltage regulator for you though. Muahahah!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

It because his car isn't red 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
its pink


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Hey! The TImob said they could help me fix/replace my dead voltage regulator on the back of my gauge cluster!

the timob is whorin himself out


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_It because his car isn't red 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
its pink









its orange


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

It's gotta be the stripes on the fender. Maybe that is how you un-evilize a red car?
Brendan


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_It's gotta be the stripes on the fender. Maybe that is how you un-evilize a red car?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_It's gotta be the stripes on the fender. Maybe that is how you un-evilize a red car?
Brendan

Red does not necessarily make a car evil. Just ask scirocco*joe...on second thought, all red cars are evil.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Red does not necessarily make a car evil. Just ask scirocco*joe...on second thought, all red cars are evil.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Red does not necessarily make a car evil. Just ask scirocco*joe...on second thought, all red cars are evil.

I've never laughed at anything so loud posted on the internet!







I am seriously tearing up right now!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I've never laughed at anything so loud posted on the internet!







I am seriously tearing up right now!























White cars on the other hand are pure and wholesome, like the Amish.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
White cars on the other hand are pure and wholesome, like the Amish.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
White cars on the other hand are pure and wholesome, like the Amish.

OMG where is my boat and paddle?.......yeah the creek is filling up with it


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Red does not necessarily make a car evil. Just ask scirocco*joe...on second thought, all red cars are evil.


My car is red, and she is not evil, not in the least.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
White cars on the other hand are pure and wholesome, like the Amish.


Ok this, makes me laugh. So not true!!! Nothing to do with the cars but Amish being pure and wholesome couldn't be further from the truth.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

Talk about stuff.......can I pick that wheel up or are you gona be near A2?.....
I have to strip it for Scirocco joe


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







non-evil red cars don't matter for ****z

They do if you can drive them


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_It because his car isn't red 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
its pink









Orange


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Good Morning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:43 AM 5-23-2008_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*








want to go home


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Good Morning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:43 AM 5-23-2008_

Yummmm.......part of a complete Scirocco Breakfast!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_I will bring the cheese this year.

Just as long as you bring Cindy & her cookies.








Did Stuart decide not to come?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_My car is red, and she is not evil, not in the least.

+1!
Are you sure that car wasn't originally white?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Just as long as you bring Cindy & her cookies.








Did Stuart decide not to come?

Stuart is not coming and not happy about it. He has other more pressing obligations that are interferring with his work schedule so tough choices had to be made. The good news, Cindy and her cookies will be there!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
What happened to putting in for vacation, getting it approved and then taking vacation?

I did, it was, subject to change without notice. That last is the reason I want to look for a new job soon.
But then the customer is flying over from Korea to look at this system, so they are travelling further.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

2nd cup of coffee is helping, headache is abating.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Cindy coockies


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Cindy coockies


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









She http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_2nd cup of coffee is helping, headache is abating. 

It shows on your prose


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_2nd cup of coffee is helping, headache is abating. 

What did you do?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Posted by Al on the list. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-79wRBZAkw


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Max is ready to roll....









cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Oh!!! One more for Greg...we grow 'em big up here in Canadia, and they still hang out with VeDubs!





Quack


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









Quack

Thems is geeses, they don't quack, more of a _hissssss_.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Ducklings Die in Pool Drain At American Indian Museum


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_ Ducklings Die in Pool Drain At American Indian Museum 

I saw that. Very sad








This is the duck I saw when I went downtown to do the cherry blossoms earlier this spring:


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

And then for random points, the old couple posing stuffed Panda Bears dressed in Kimonos under the cherry trees:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

One hour since last post....
pick up the pace people..
We have pages to fill


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Thems is geeses, they don't quack, more of a _hissssss_.


You had to ruin our fun...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

$6500 get you this car!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

at least get it running before you sell it


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_at least get it running before you sell it


Nope


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_$6500 get you this car!


























Selling? Get the hell out of here!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Selling? Get the hell out of here!

He's just whining. Ignore him.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Red does not necessarily make a car evil. Just ask scirocco*joe...on second thought, all red cars are evil.

Hey, I resemble that remark!
Teaser. 8 inches of wiiiiiiiiiiidth.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Putting wide wheels on it will only make it more evil. Just ask 85roccoZ400!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Putting wide wheels on it will only make it more evil. Just ask 85roccoZ400!

I suggest taking timbo's word for it. Asking 85roccoZ400 will only bring you down.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Putting wide wheels on it will only make it more evil. Just ask 85roccoZ400!

However, Brian's car is the *OPPOSITE *of my car. So long as his is not running, mine will be fine.
_Brian, don't you dare get your car fixed for Cincy! _








Ok, kidding.











_Modified by scirocco*joe at 3:28 PM 5-23-2008_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Talk about jokes.
I am gona bring a couple of these:
















*Just In case you know....*









_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
However, Brian's car is the *OPPOSITE *of my car. So long as his is not running, mine will be fine.
_Brian, don't you dare get your car fixed for Cincy! _








Ok, kidding.









_Modified by scirocco*joe at 3:28 PM 5-23-2008_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

El T, the wise ass. 
BLAT!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_El T, the wise ass. 
BLAT!










Looks like a 924.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

In exactly 7 days from right now we should be pulling into Wilmington, OH!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Well I was just sayin' you know?....

_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_El T, the wise ass. 
BLAT!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_In exactly 7 days from right now we should be pulling into Wilmington, OH!









Muahaahahah!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOAA* »_Tonight...Cloudy with showers likely. Lows around 50. Northeast winds around 10 mph. Chance of rain 70 percent.
Saturday...Mostly sunny. Highs in the lower 70s. Northeast winds around 10 mph.
Saturday Night...Clear. Lows in the upper 40s. Northeast winds 5 to 10 mph.
Sunday...Sunny. Highs around 80. Southeast winds around 5 mph.
Sunday Night...Clear. Warmer with lows in the upper 50s. South winds 5 to 10 mph.
Memorial Day...Partly sunny. Highs in the mid 80s.
Monday Night And Tuesday...Cloudy with a chance of showers and thunderstorms. Lows in the lower 60s. Highs in the upper 70s. Chance of rain 50 percent.
Tuesday Night...Mostly cloudy with a chance of showers and thunderstorms. Lows in the upper 50s. Chance of rain 50 percent.
Wednesday And Wednesday Night...Partly cloudy. Highs in the mid 70s. Lows in the upper 50s.
Thursday And Thursday Night...Mostly clear. Highs in the upper 70s. Lows in the upper 50s.
Friday...Partly sunny. Highs in the upper 70s. *In fact, there's not only no chance of precip, there will be NO humidity, and rust will cease to oxidize metal for the weekend.* 

Good driving weather!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
He's just whining. Ignore him.
















actually I think I might be serious!
Jeff PM sending!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
_Brian, don't you dare get your car fixed for Cincy! _










You don't have to worry. *I'm not*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







actually I think I might be serious!
Jeff PM sending!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Must post to get to the end of this page!


----------



## svs (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_$6500 get you this car!


























yes please!


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_In exactly 7 days from right now we should be pulling into Wilmington, OH!









I think I...yep, just peed a little.
Stupid rain getting in the way of my paintin' http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*

I suspect that by this time next Friday I will have pounded my 3rd Summer Blonde of the day!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Must post to get to the end of this page!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_I suspect that by this time next Friday I will have pounded my 3rd Summer Blonde of the day!
















I like the way you think.


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*

nice wiener!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_$6500 get you this car!


























All because of headlight adjusters.








Seriously, you better not sell it. You must persevere. Be one with the car, Brian. You can do it.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

p.*450 **pwnage*








CINCY!








ducks!
















new gaskets:









_Modified by wheeltowheel at 8:02 PM 5-23-2008_


_Modified by wheeltowheel at 8:02 PM 5-23-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_nice wiener!

That's what *she* said!!!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

dead


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

It's 450, not 550 genius.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Hey Daun, I talked to the powers that be and I may have it worked out that I can make it but there's no way I can bring the rocco, if I am able to fly in which airport would you suggest I fly into.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Stuart is not coming and not happy about it. He has other more pressing obligations that are interferring with his work schedule so tough choices had to be made.

Sucks, but I guess that's part of growing up 'eh?









_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_The good news, Cindy and her cookies will be there!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Hey Daun, I talked to the powers that be and I may have it worked out that I can make it but there's no way I can bring the rocco, if I am able to fly in which airport would you suggest I fly into.

Columbus is actually easiest (for flying pickup), Dayton is about the same distance. Cincy is my distant 3rd choice.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_It's 450, not 550 genius.


































_Modified by wheeltowheel at 8:32 PM 5-23-2008_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Cool let me check the schedule, I was told I could do it if I left after noon, and they were not worried about me getting back until Tues.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Sucks, but I guess that's part of growing up 'eh?















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Yeah, he is seriously bummed. He leaves for college (West Virginia U) in the fall to continue his learnin' and he has a family trip + two college related trips over the summer. Next year!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Have I mentioned lately how much I'm hatin' the new living situation?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Cool let me check the schedule, I was told I could do it if I left after noon, and they were not worried about me getting back until Tues.

Cool, let me know what you end up doing!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Looks like a 924.









but it's _faster_ than a 924


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
but it's _faster_ than a 924









I thought the 924 analogy was a pretty bad insult myself. 
944 is where it's at http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Have I mentioned lately how much I'm hatin' the new living situation?









Daun is that your house in the Dayton area?
I like the Star/US insignia on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Hi Everybody!
I came back!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

(all together now) CHOLLAND!!!!!!
And whoever IM'd me about the "Scirocco paces the races" banner...check the "One more Cincy" thread.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_(all together now) CHOLLAND!!!!!!


Aww shucks. I've been driving a big white Chevy Venture around Hamilton all week while shooting a TV pilot from 6pm-7am every day. I think I'll be back on it Monday-Wednesday next week too


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
I thought the 924 analogy was a pretty bad insult myself. 
944 is where it's at http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










* spare parts !!!!!!! *


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Have I mentioned lately how much I'm hatin' the new living situation?









Nice pic Daun, how is that pretty girl of yours?
In other news: Hair is did, nials? No hope, they're pretty well gone now. And poly side mounts are more fun than the normal ones. We'l see how much I hate them...


_Modified by punchbug at 7:26 PM 5-23-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
I thought the 924 analogy was a pretty bad insult myself. 
944 is where it's at http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Damn stressfull situation you have there Daun...
I almost feel sorry for you.
















_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Have I mentioned lately how much I'm hatin' the new living situation?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_(all together now) CHOLLAND!!!!!!.

WOOT!

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_And whoever IM'd me about the "Scirocco paces the races" banner...check the "One more Cincy" thread.

I made a deal with Mr Bee a month ago on that banner. I think I beat someone from Toronto too by a minute on it, and I promised him a beer.








Gotta decorate the new garage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
* spare parts !!!!!!! *









The only 944 part that really fit are the rear hatch wiper plug.
The control arms too, but they are e$$pen$ive.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Sucks, but I guess that's part of growing up 'eh?















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










I'm grown up, and I bought a cherry picker, and I had to use it.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I think I beat someone from Toronto too by a minute on it, and I promised him a beer.










Gee... I wonder who that could be


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Gee... I wonder who that could be























Did you see, there are a few others coming to Cincy from Toronto?
#51 and #52
http://scirocco.org/list/ohio2....html


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















Is that going to be at Cinci? (gotta work the abs since the moneyclip is light...)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_
Is that going to be at Cinci? (gotta work the abs since the moneyclip is light...)

Both Sciroccos are scheduled to be at Cincy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Good belated morning, this morning has sucked so far. I think my fuel filter is plugged on my Moto Guzzi, made it 15 miles then it started starving for fuel, took me 45 min the get the 15 mi home.

Moto guzzi's rock. I knew I was cool when I got a rocco... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Both Sciroccos are scheduled to be at Cincy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It makes me mad that theres something in front of the sweet wheels on the black one.


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (StaHiMooney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StaHiMooney* »_Ok so I suck at posting pictures.
[/url[url=http://picasaweb.google.com/Scirocco16vR32/UntitledAlbum03]Untitled Album</td></tr></table>
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From Untitled Album</td></tr></table>
_Modified by StaHiMooney at 3:53 PM 5-22-2008_

_Modified by StaHiMooney at 5:03 PM 5-22-2008_

What to sell the adapters? I got all kind of Thule-scheisse


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Drew? Still under this one????



No...!!














Note that the 1.9 TD serp belts come in two sizes for cars without A/C. The short one if you have a 70A or 90A alternator, and the long one if you have a 110A alternator.
But wait. On closer inspection (with too short to fit belt in hand) the difference is in the alternator bracket! The 120A bracket accepts 70A alternators, but not 70A alternator belts...








A trip to crappy tire will resolve that in a pinch I guess. Not sure how much closer it gets me though.
Only a few days left...


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Speaking of wich, I'll be bringing *all kinds* of goodies to Cincy!! The car will be stuffed








No taillights though even though I was supposed to have a spare set somewhere? They got lost moving a gazzillion times I think
















I got some lzzzights. My 'brother' talk. Sorry.


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Got myself a buzzcut today. Getting ready for Cincy

Gotta shave it...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
A trip to crappy tire will resolve that in a pinch I guess. Not sure how much closer it gets me though.


Not sure. The kid at the counter last summer did not have a clue what a S_k_irocco was.



















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 11:18 PM 5-23-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_
It makes me mad that theres something in front of the sweet wheels on the black one.


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Max is ready to roll....









Max is mad!








Bad ass. Give me a job (MBA) and some time and I'll have someting nice too...


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Both Sciroccos are scheduled to be at Cincy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Talkin' about the chicks...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_
Talkin' about the chicks...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
Daun is that your house in the Dayton area?
I like the Star/US insignia on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yep, it is. And the insignia was already on the garage. Yeah it's the old-style U.S. insignia, but also the American Yankee Association uses it now as their symbol. And since we bought the place from a fellow Grumman guy....


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_$6500 get you this car!


























That looks like mine except better:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Nice pic Daun, how is that pretty girl of yours?


Far better than the Bonanza I'm afraid. Looks like she's going to require multiple thousands of $$$ before she's back in the sky.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

VW is apparently exclusively sponsoring SportsCenter tonight. Every commercial break they show a 2-3 min. commercial for the Jetta TDI cup races, and no other commercial.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

posting for the cause


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_
It makes me mad that theres something in front of the sweet wheels on the black one.

And what's wrong with the wheels on the brown one?






























Look at that stance!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Did you see, there are a few others coming to Cincy from Toronto?
#51 and #52
http://scirocco.org/list/ohio2....html

I'll have to search the 401 for them... way too busy to organize a crew these days.
Ughhh... I'm going to bed for the first time since 4pm yesterday.


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (cholland_)*

So..to beat a dead horse...anyone bringing some backseats for me?????


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_So..to beat a dead horse...anyone bringing some backseats for me?????

So you are serious?....sorry I do not have any to bring to you


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_And what's wrong with the wheels on the brown one?






























Look at that stance!









Nothing, its perfect and I could see the whole thing.


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Not sure. The kid at the counter last summer did not have a clue what a S_k_irocco was.


















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 11:18 PM 5-23-2008_

I just got tires put on mine and after telling the tire guy "87 Scirocco" he asked "Is that a Pontiac?" The guy next in line begind me beat me to it and told him it was a VW and that he knew a husband and wife that both has 16Vs.


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Well, in that ^^ pic I find your lack of center caps and front grille disturbing.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Looks real good can't wait to be sitting shotgun for 10 hours


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_
Is that going to be at *TrackDay North*? (gotta work the abs since the moneyclip is light...)

Fixed that for ya. And yes they will be at TDN. So get your Passport now so you can come EVERY year, it's in August up at my place. Those girls won't be at my house, but I'm sure my son can line some up with little difficulty. Canadian girls know how to keep a fella warm at night, ya know?








We can discuss it at Cincy.....


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Not sure. The kid at the counter last summer did not have a clue what a S_k_irocco was.










I don't think it matters much - there aren't many parts on Carrots that you could order by specifying an '84 Scirocco - certainly not under the hood anyways. I've got the belt size (the right one!) now anyways.
I figure I'll get a Gates at crappy tire for about 3x the price I'd pay for a Connie from my regular parts sources, but I just can't afford to wait until Monday.
So Marc, how come you dropped the engine?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_
I just got tires put on mine and after telling the tire guy "87 Scirocco" he asked "Is that a Pontiac?" The guy next in line begind me beat me to it and told him it was a VW and that he knew a husband and wife that both has 16Vs.









Better than my trip to the Grand Bend Craptacular Tire. (like three hours from home when the car decided it was minus 40C outside)
Me: Do you stock GM air temp sensors? (I hand him a list of the cars they came in / list of PNs from different manufacturers/ picture of sensor) 
Them: What car is it in? 
Me: A 1979 Volkswagen Scirocco, but that's not what the sensor will be listed for 
Them: VW, ummmm, let me look. Is that a Golf or a Jetta?
Me:







NO, no, no, let's look for a 19XX ******* (as I pick a suitable domesticated land yacht of some type from the list.) 
Them: Oh, yep, we can get one, it'll be $XX.XX (three times what I paid for the broken one) and we can get one by about middle of the week
Me: Okay, don't bother...are there any junkyards around here...? (as I leave thinking "I want to drive HOME before next week, and the reason I got a GM one is because they are "cheap and readily available"







)
Drew, just remember, if it weren't for bad luck....








Pat Klausie for me, would you, and tell him he's in the doghouse for sucking away your prime Carrots time. You thrive on it, you know it. Which Kia were we driving again?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
I don't think it matters much - there aren't many parts on Carrots that you could order by specifying an '84 Scirocco - certainly not under the hood anyways. 
So Marc, how come you dropped the engine? 

Or in the interior either, not that they'd have any of that stuff anyway. Yeah, but *I* can ask for 84 Scirocco parts, even though I don't have an 84 Scirocco.














It's so tough when they insist on knowing the CHASSIS and you have to go through the whole "It's a mix of cars/modified/whatever" song and dance. Then they look at you with a look that screams "you don't know what you want, do you woman? " and still look up the chassis anyway. And if it IS a part that is still stock, they'll get the wrong part for ya, like my axle that fit but had this nice added feature of locking the wheel. Who needs all that nasty rolling action?








And Marc, which engine IS that????


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
It's so tough when they insist on knowing the CHASSIS and you have to go through the whole "It's a mix of cars/modified/whatever" song and dance. Then they look at you with a look that screams "you don't know what you want, do you woman? " and still look up the chassis anyway. 

See now there's your problem. Pick the application BEFORE you go to the parts counter, and stick to it. Never ONCE hint that the part might be destined for something other than it's original purpose or you will send the parts counter staff into a downward spiral of confusion and mayhem.
This means, of course, you have to know (or bluff) the standard details - engine size, transmission, air/ps etc etc - but trust me - it's far better than the alternative.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Pat Klausie for me, would you, and tell him he's in the doghouse for sucking away your prime Carrots time. You thrive on it, you know it. Which Kia were we driving again? 

I ain't drivin' no steenking Kia.... An I kicked Klaus in the ass for being such a brat for you. In the "not that it matters" front, there's no evidence of fluid leaks under him. Unlike Carrots, who has a big coolant puddle under her right now. Have I broken the







button yet?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
I ain't drivin' no steenking Kia.... Have I broken the







button yet?























That may be true about the "not driving". Want me to clear out the hatch in the bug so you can ride in the sobbing/ fetal position all the way there? Would that work? And the button works! It works!! see??










_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
An I kicked Klaus in the ass for being such a brat for you. In the "not that it matters" front, there's no evidence of fluid leaks under him. Have I broken the







button yet?























Well that's good, and at least he was a fast brat for the few runs we had in him before he ate whatever internal bit that he ate, that he shouldn't have, that is yet to be determined. And yep, still working, see?









_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Unlike Carrots, who has a big coolant puddle under her right now. Have I broken the







button yet?























Okay, NOW I'm gettting worried.







THAT is exaclty what her Domineering Bitchiness is leaking. So it has to be a subsonic rumble, like what elephants use, for those two cars to communicate over that sort of distance. Or maybe I should check my luggage for some sort of hitchhicking communications device. WHY DON'T THESE CARS EVER TALK ABOUT GOOD THINGS????? It's always "I broke this (old, crappy part) and my owner got me THIS (insert new and improved/expensive/unobtanium part here) to replace it, why don't you try it and see what you get??" It's never "Oh, I had such a nice drive on a twisty road today, and the sun was shining, and my owner was happy"





















(Still working)


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
That may be true about the "not driving". Want me to clear out the hatch in the bug so you can ride in the sobbing/ fetal position all the way there? Would that work? And the button works! It works!! see??










Nah, don't bother - save the space for Canadian beer - you'll likely need it. As for me, well I'll likely be in a padded room with a tight fitting suit by Thursday and I doubt a day pass would even be an option.



_Modified by type53b_gtd at 5:51 AM 5-24-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Good morning, folks. 
I'm going to a very Scirocco wedding today, Paul and Lee (sciroccos4life and sciroccos4lifewife)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Good morning, folks. 
I'm going to a very Scirocco wedding today, Paul and Lee (sciroccos4life and sciroccos4lifewife)

Seems to be the year for it, pictures will follow, of course, right?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Yes, I am a somewhat unofficial photographer!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
When I get back from Cincy, I will be going to Europe. Let me know what you need and I'll try to find it while I'm over there.









Front and rear valence pieces. Although they are light, they take up a lot of room, probably not something you would want to lug around. That's why I figured I would get Patrick from .org to ship me some.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Max is ready to roll....









Wow, that was kind of quick. So you are ahead of last year, huh(or eh for our northern neighbors)?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Hey Cathy, You know what is funny? I have not heard Dan Bubb Say anything about not comming to Cincy with his car(s) this year?
Oh, More ducks....









Holy crap Tony! This is all yours isn't it? Admit it!!!!!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Cindy coockies

I've never had Cindy cookies. I don't believe they are good. It will have to proven to me that they are great.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Thems is geeses, they don't quack, more of a _hissssss_.

With a bit of an "eh" at the end.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_And then for random points, the old couple posing stuffed Panda Bears dressed in Kimonos under the cherry trees:









That old man is thinking "75 f'ing years of this crap, lord, TAKE ME NOW!"
Ownage.. Nice!










_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 7:07 AM 5-24-2008_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_One hour since last post....
pick up the pace people..
We have pages to fill

















Well I never even made it onto here yesterday, so I will try to make up some ground this morning..


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Good driving weather!

Very good! Last year was hot and a bit sticky. Well Alex and Andy Porter won't be making it, so the ME/upstate NY caravan is down to two cars.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_So Marc, how come you dropped the engine? 


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_And Marc, which engine IS that???? 

Current 2091cc motor. Replacing the clutch, transmission, both axles, fixing a manifold leak. Should be done by tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have a fancy heavy duty clutch coning my way by snail mail, but I don't think it will be there in time for Cincy, so I got myself a stock unit, which should be fine for driving back and forth to Cincy...


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_It's so tough when they insist on knowing the CHASSIS and you have to go through the whole "It's a mix of cars/modified/whatever" song and dance. 

I hear ya. They know me at my friendly local dealership, they are great, but they still think I am nuts...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
See now there's your problem. Pick the application BEFORE you go to the parts counter, and stick to it. Never ONCE hint that the part might be destined for something other than it's original purpose or you will send the parts counter staff into a downward spiral of confusion and mayhem.
This means, of course, you have to know (or bluff) the standard details - engine size, transmission, air/ps etc etc - but trust me - it's far better than the alternative.


Drew is the man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Good morning, folks. 
I'm going to a very Scirocco wedding today, Paul and Lee (sciroccos4life and sciroccos4lifewife)

Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









Looking good brother http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_
That looks like mine except better:


Well thanks


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

I'm grown up, and I bought a cherry picker, and I had to use it.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















Nice Marc. Looks like mine. Gotta love the thing folding up and taking up very little space.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Fixed that for ya. And yes they will be at TDN. So get your Passport now so you can come EVERY year, it's in August up at my place. Those girls won't be at my house, but I'm sure my son can line some up with little difficulty. Canadian girls know how to keep a fella warm at night, ya know?








We can discuss it at Cincy.....


Giggity!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Good morning, folks. 
I'm going to a very Scirocco wedding today, Paul and Lee (sciroccos4life and sciroccos4lifewife)

Well tell them congrads


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Good morning, folks. 
I'm going to a very Scirocco wedding today, Paul and Lee (sciroccos4life and sciroccos4lifewife)

Ah, so she wasn't really sciroccos4lifewife, but in fact sciroccos4lifefiance until today.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

What's wrong with the car? Still the transmission?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

I'm on a roll this morning, but trying to make up for not being in here yesterday.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_What's wrong with the car? Still the transmission?

No nothing will go back together right








Somehow the clutch cable broke . . . There is just to much work to be done in to short of time.
It's not fun working on it anymore.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

are your going to attend Cincy this year?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_are your going to attend Cincy this year?

Who knows


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I hope to see you at Cincy this year, if you don't bring your Scirocco










_Modified by 53BGTX at 12:49 PM 5-24-2008_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_It's not fun working on it anymore.

Brian - I'm sorry to hear that. I've been where you are, and admittedly it took a couple *years* to get over it. Did I give up on the 'roccos? No, but I rarely did more than basic maintenance either. My 16v was off the road for a majority of the past 4-5 years - I've already put more miles on it so far this spring than all of last year. The desire to do things to the car, while maybe not as strong as it was a few years ago, is there again.
You will get through it, but you might have to step back for a bit. 'Til then, have a







and hitch a ride to Cincy.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I don't know, I can't really get anything done because it just frustrated me, nothing has worked this year, every time I go to work on it nothing goes back together the way it should.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I agree with Daun. There is no sense in working on it right now if you hate it. Give it some time and see if you feel better about it. Maybe a trip to Cincy is what you need to recover.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

That's just the car's pure EVILNESS making you THINK you can't do it!








Fix it, Brian! That car should be on a magazine cover!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I don't know, I can't really get anything done because it just frustrated me, nothing has worked this year, every time I go to work on it nothing goes back together the way it should.


I agree with the others. Hitch a ride to Cincy to get re-enthused about it. Take some time off from it, and it'll get sorted out.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Front and rear valence pieces. Although they are light, they take up a lot of room, probably not something you would want to lug around. That's why I figured I would get Patrick from .org to ship me some.

We've got a shipping container we'll be filling with crap, so space is not an issue. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
We've got a shipping container we'll be filling with crap, so space is not an issue. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Damn! Now that kicks ass. Fill it with Beer from Bavaria!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I don't know, I can't really get anything done because it just frustrated me, nothing has worked this year, every time I go to work on it nothing goes back together the way it should.


Maybe a post Cincy tech day in CT?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Goodmorning, yes I'm lazy today, my Guzzi is starving for fuel, my lawn mower is leaking fuel all over the garage floor and my for pu is peeing antifreeze all over the floor. 
It's being such a duckie day today, FEH!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

no posts for awhile







... hopefully this means people are working on their Sciroccos
















my 16v waiting patiently for the trip to cincy on thursday


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

i'm still waiting on a part. but then i'll be working on a rocco... donno if i'm gonna make it at this point. . . .


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (atxse-R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atxse-R* »_i'm still waiting on a part. but then i'll be working on a rocco... 

I understand, parts I'm currently waiting are new speakers, will arrive on tuesday


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

my last needed part arrives on wednesday


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_no posts for awhile







... hopefully this means people are working on their Sciroccos










Made a few adjustments today, rear bumper and heater cable. Both are better now. Exhaust pipe looked odd sticking way out beyond bumper, so I took the sawzall to it. Much better. Checked trans. oil, and added just a bit so there should be no worries there. Was going to wash/polish/wax and realized the keys to my wife's neon(which is in front of garage and Scirocco) are with her at work. Well that sucks. Guess that will have to wait until early evening. I may go rotate the tires since the fronts appear to have a more wear than the rears.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Been working on the car nearly all day today. Damn axles are a royal PITA. Laura is helping and we are getting a lot done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Will post an update later, or if I'm too tired, tomorrow.








Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Been mowing my lawn today, not finished yet but I'm out of gas and need to replace my fuel line and filter before I fill it up again.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Damn! Now that kicks ass. Fill it with Beer from Bavaria!

We'll be doing all our junkyarding in England, so no stuff from Germany will make it in there.


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Took this about 15 minutes ago.........








OWNAGE.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Max runs!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

ninja pic for the win!!! 
Mec_vw and I just took first / second at our local dub show..
he got first (of course) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
pics coming soon!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_no posts for awhile







... hopefully this means people are working on their Sciroccos
















my 16v waiting patiently for the trip to cincy on thursday











lookin' damn good sir!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (digga_b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digga_b* »_Took this about 15 minutes ago.........








OWNAGE.

Hot.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Just rotated the tires, replaced a missing trim piece along the inside of door-carpet area and painted the chipped and rusting wiper arms. Tomorrow wash/polish/wax and pick up an ipod adapter for the stereo.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
No nothing will go back together right








Somehow the clutch cable broke . . . There is just to much work to be done in to short of time.
It's not fun working on it anymore.

I hear ya Brian. My MkI has been a long way away and I have spent a ton of time and money to modify it once again for the annual pilgimage. But it won't be going, I think it's got a valve issue and there is just no time to see what it is. So that's very disappointing. Drew will tell you that I get VERY frustrated sometimes, for no real reason either, just when I bolt something up wrong, or I can't get it to go on, or I'm too short/weak/sick etc. Having someone to wrench with helps a lot, but I think you get to a point where you are just ready to torch the car. I've been there a lot. And whatever people say just annoys you because they aren't dealing with your stupid bitch of a car.
I had a year or two of absolute hell with a CIS problem. People would say "do this or that" so I'd try it, no difference. I ended up having to replace some things twice. But when I finally DID get it solved, I did it myself and it felt real good. 
Likewise with Klaus, though I went into this latest round expecting disaster. Which is pretty much how it turned out, but I've learned to see the up sides. And on the latest build, they were HUGE, even though the car can't go to Cincy. He'll be great once he's got his hairballs coughed up. And so will yours.
So there's merit to waiting till you're more ready to do things, but there's also merit to pushing onwards if you can find the strength, since it's often that last hump that'll get you to the rollercoaster of happiness. Problem is you can never tell looking up the hill whether it's just one more bump in the road, or the last of the lot. You just have to get over the bump to find that out I guess.
So I've given up on Klaus for now, and again I was really too sore today to finish up her highness, but I did it anyways. She rewarded me with a nice "no start" of course, which I quickly resolved, and her linkage is out of adjustment. So I'm going to give her a bath and roll her back inside for the night and focus on beer. Or that's the plan, which is for the weak, but I'm feeling a bit weak at the moment. Chin up, get to Cincy one way or the other eh?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Nicely said, Cathy.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Nicely said, Cathy.









Though it could have been more concise. And her highness' bath will wait till tomorrow, I'm trying to summon up enough energy for one of my own at the moment. With a another trip to the beer fridge on the schedule soon too...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

And I must add one more note, when I said "wrenching with a friend helps", I meant it helps a lot; I feel like a student fortunate enough to have a master teacher tutoring me. No way would I have even done this clutch without someone to show me the ropes a few times, much less that MSnS stuff. (Though the CIS mess was prep for that too) I'm also feeling more than a bit guilty for putting him behind on his own car, but I'm sure he'll get it done if humanly possible. Had to be said, now on to the usual off topic is on topic. 'k?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (digga_b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digga_b* »_Took this about 15 minutes ago.........








OWNAGE.

I totally love your car and I can't wait to see it in person! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I feel you deserve a medal of honor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_I feel you deserve a medal of honor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nah, but I DID deserve a beer!!














Maybe two














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Nah, but I DID deserve a beer!!














Maybe two














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Be sure to have one for me also http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_no posts for awhile







... hopefully this means people are working on their Sciroccos










Ummm, no.
I flew over to Wilmington today in the 172. While the engine ran smoothly, I noticed that the rate of climb was less than what it should be, but maybe not *overly* so. It had me interested enough to pull the cowling and do a compression test once I arrived in Wilmington.
Hmmm. It seems as though my 172 and Klaus have been chatting. Number three cylinder doesn't seem to have any compression, leaking at the intake valve.
Long story short, we thought we had it fixed but again skyward progress was less than enthusiastic. More serious fixing looks to be in order.
So as it stands, we have *no* flyable aircraft right now. This evening's project was re-sealing fuel tanks in the Grumman. At least that should be back in the air in the next couple days. Will look to enlist the help of a couple friends for the 172 to see what else can be done.
I hope tomorrow goes better.










_Modified by vwdaun at 10:44 PM 5-24-2008_


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
So as it stands, we have *no* flyable aircraft right now. This evening's project was re-sealing fuel tanks in the Grumman. At least that should be back in the air in the next couple days. Will look to enlist the help of a couple friends for the 172 to see what else can be done.
I hope tomorrow goes better.











http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Here's hoping your C-172 is flying better by the time Cincy starts


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Though he's not going to make it to Cincy, I finally.... Finally finished all the wet sanding and buffing. Man it looks remarkable!
I added the trunk lid rubber (Thanks Randy), locks and rear wiper.
Finished the mirrors and mounted them as well.
I find assembly faster than disassembly, except for the trips to Home 
Depot... "ohhh thats a nasty rusty buggery screw/nut/bolt... I must replace it.
Now if I can only remember all them damn trim pieces on the doors and rear quarter......


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
lookin' damn good sir! 


thanks Rob, that means a lot to me


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Worked nearly all day on the car. Thread here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3855226
Brendan


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Morning, folks. Tech day ahead!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Well hopefully that "lack of enthusiasm" will get fixed before the annual "camping trip to Wisconsin loaded like a pack mule". Yeah, leave her on the ground till THAT gets sorted out. WTF?? That's such a fresh rebuild. I bet you're bummed out, and sorry to hear that. Sick babies can make one very sad, but at least we have some VERY cool babies eh?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Wher IS everyone? I went to bed early, and I think we're still on the same page. Did you all get lives or what????


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_WTF?? That's such a fresh rebuild. I bet you're bummed out, and sorry to hear that.

Yes, but remember this is an engine designed to run on 80/87, not 100LL which contains 4x the lead. This is actually a pretty common problem with these engines when run on this fuel, so it's actually pretty good that this is the 1st time I've had this problem in 5+ years of owning it.
Ah well, driving to Wilmington in about 5 minutes to do some prep-work for the party next week. Hopefully the 16v doesn't give me too much 'tude.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Yes, but remember this is an engine designed to run on 80/87, not 100LL which contains 4x the lead. This is actually a pretty common problem with these engines when run on this fuel, so it's actually pretty good that this is the 1st time I've had this problem in 5+ years of owning it.
Ah well, driving to Wilmington in about 5 minutes to do some prep-work for the party next week. Hopefully the 16v doesn't give me too much 'tude.

Can it run Mogas with a "paper conversion"? So is this just a carbon buildup then?? I think Klaus' is a bit more than that most likely.







Brace for a pic-a-thon if I can get stuff uploaded....







Somebunny's gotta gdet us off this page eh? And I always need to multitask the breakfast eating.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Wher IS everyone? I went to bed early, and I think we're still on the same page. Did you all get lives or what????

Morning. Getting ready to go buy an Ipod cable for the 16V and buy some stuff at HomeDepot at 90%off, if there is anything left.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Wow, only 57 people signed up for Cincy? If the big east coast caravan is really as big as originally planned, they will account for half the people there.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

OKay kiddies, here goes....
So I went from this:

To this:

Will this be enough undercar loving to keep "her" happy? Not a hope, she's never happy (maybe a severed artery would do it...like my aorta maybe...). (and LOL Daun, "hope the 16V doesn't give me too much 'tude" Surely you've been doing crack again???) But it is the first time for two complete tranny rebuilds in one season. And the season's young yet.... 
Anyway, Spinney?? If you're still around? There used to be a site about a guy restoring a car, might have been a Delorean if memory serves (the "Vixen" anyway). He spoke of "Gumption Blocks". These are relatively minor things that stop you dead in your progress for no good reason. This was nearly mine yesterday:

Yeah, seems she shed a tab on her starter during the tranny removal (okay, I broke it). Anyway, there was a hole in the bakelite, and I still had the tab, so JB weld to the rescue. Or not. Where IS the black tube???







Likely with my gear wrenches, which are also MIA. Anyway, the boy had JBQuik, and next step was a continuity test to make sure that the stuff is an insulator, right? Or NOT...Do you think I could find even *ONE* of the million cheap multimeters I've bought?







Or even my continuity tester for that matter???? Swearing unbecoming to a lady occurred at this point.








Oddly, the boy found one (of mine) quickly in his garage.









So once again it was mother-son bonding time in the driveway, the boy's got his interior pretty well transplanted in. Here are some pics, sorry for the A2 Jetta content, but this car was my first VW so suck it up:

There is a lot of wiring with his swap too, and you can see the Golf rolly car donor in the background (above), and everyone likes anice fresh shave (below):

Here's what will block the view of that pretty firewall, it's mounted up but will be out a few times yet:

Anyway, she's out there waiting for me I guess eh? Good to see her in the driveway instead of up in the air. But she'll be back in the air shortly anyway, she likes it that way. Probaly shackles and whips too now that I think of it.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*

So close! Still keeping my fingers crossed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Morning Folks


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Cathy,
I'm still with you guys, Fingers crossed ... That's al I am saying!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (digga_b)*

I need to go to the hardwear store.....Wnat size bolts and nuts I need to replace the triangular part for the shift rod bearing bracket? I can not find Carls write up.......
HELP


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Shut the hell up and drive your scirocco already!! -- Brian - if you show up in your red car, and drive it to Cincy - it will be LEGENDARY!! The pics from the caravan alone will get you attention from magazines! Your car is HOTTTT!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

I work 12-~8:30 today, then its time to play more. I hate working retail!! Luckily this week is my last week with this kind of hours!! YAY for promotions!!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Thanks Timbo,
I am still trying . . .


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Looks like a 924










_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_but it's _faster_ than a 924









As stated, looks more like a 944 TURBO!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Goodmorning. 
It's supposed to rain all day, but so far nothing, I was looking forward to an excuse to spend all day in the shed.











_Modified by tmechanic at 11:11 AM 5-25-2008_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
As stated, looks more like a 944 TURBO!

















Well you ALMOST have me convinced....I will continue to study this pic. In a few days I think I will know if it does as I don't won't to rush to any judgements.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Chin up, Brian! I'm sending good vibes towards CT!
In my evil red car news, I changed the oil last night. Fresh Mobil 1 15W50. This morning I changed the MTL fluid out. Redline MTL all the way. I swapped speedo gears for the first time after the final drive swap so I can see the actual speed I'm traveling at.
However, the new speedo gear gasket is making life difficult as far as securing the bracket and gasket down. I took a break and will reconvene tomorrow.
I'm almost done!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

While I am studying the above pic for comparing to a Scirocco I will study the following even closer, just in case.








Took the car out today, and she was a little rough at idle but that seems to be clearing up. Hopefully just something to do with sitting all winter. Got a set screw at the hardware store for the rear view mirror so it would stay put and when I tightened it the plate fell off the windshield. Well, I couldn't have a day without some issue I suppose. Exhaust is banging against something at idle, even though when I was under it yesterday I couldn't get it to do it. So there's something else to fix, at least it's all minor stuff now.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Wher IS everyone? I went to bed early, and I think we're still on the same page. Did you all get lives or what????

No lives, I just got back from being rushed to the hospital








The Scirocco isn't sick but I sure am







Ofcourse no surgery possible this weekend...not that I could afford such things anyway


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Well, it's not looking good for me. I tried to get this thing to find first and second gears, no dice. It shifted perfectly before the breakdown, now I just cannot get it into first or second. So any sage tips of advice would be welcome. This is one of those Scott Rose solid linkages, so the options for "adjusted wrong " are infinite, and of course, she's hot from the test run, and has added branding to her repertoir of evils. Right now she has reverse where first should be, if you want to use that as a frame of reference for advice giving. I just do not have time for this ****. Feathers can not be smoothed with words, the only thing that will help is correct shifting at this point.
Edit-erooski! Well, not giving in, under the bitch AGAIN. Maybe wshe thinks Im her Lesbian lover, but I don't swing that way...anyway, she now has all five gears, back linkage piece needed length added, and I think the clutch needs adjusting, but THAT is really no problem. Had her out for a shakedown drive (no beating on her till the clutch beds), and she seems pretty happy. So she ate the entire day, which I reallly don't have, but what can you do? Anyway, she's good enough to drive at least. Will I get my homework done? My garden planted? My house tidied up? Not a hope.


_Modified by punchbug at 1:24 PM 5-25-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

So what's wrong? SO glad that health care isn't a budget killer here. I have cars to do that.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Looking very nice, Joe.








Keep going Brian, you can do it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
No lives, I just got back from being rushed to the hospital








The Scirocco isn't sick but I sure am







Ofcourse no surgery possible this weekend...not that I could afford such things anyway
















What happened? I hope you feel better.
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif <------good health in the box for you.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_So what's wrong? SO glad that health care isn't a budget killer here. I have cars to do that.









In a tiny nutshell, chronic sinus infections + failed oral surgery 7 years ago + nerve infection = a world of pain for me and no possibility for me to eat (haven't eaten in 3 days)
Living on antibiotics and codeine right now







And here I was thinking I had gotten used to the pain. After the last round of antibiotics 3 weeks ago the infections came back tenfold.








I need a lot of Xrays and more surgery but can't find a free clinic that provides the right services, yet something else I'm hoping to find on the west coast.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







want to go home

i just got back from a weekend in western md...must catch up on this thread tonight


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Hey, and this is OT, but do any of the southern (salt free) Cincy attendees have nice MkII doors/ and a trunk. Like totally rust free? IM me....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Took the 16V to the car wash, which is about 15 miles away since the one in town closed. Everything went well and then halfway back the stereo died. At least it didn't happen on the way to Cincy. Well next thing I know the coolant light is flashing and I see the gas gauge reads empty and climbing and the stereo comes back on. I think this is really freaking cute with less than a week to Cincy. I drive a a few more miles and everything is fine. At a stop the cars stalls and I restart it and she is a little sluggish and sputtering-like, but drives ok. At my next stop all is well, but shortly afterwards the stereo dies again and this time I look at coolant and gas they are dead too. Oh it will be fun chasing that bad wire I think to myself. Then less than 1/2 mile from my house it starts sputtering really bad and as I pull into my driveway it dies. Turn the key to on and the stereo is back. Turn it to start, click. So I roll it into the garage after taking a couple of pics and put the charger on it. Starts right up. Pull the charger and turn on the hearer fan(high current draw) and the tach starts jumping and cars starts sputtering. So tomorrow I swap back in the 65A alternator and take this 90A to be rebuilt. I'm not even going to mess with the regulator since the bearings were noisy and I knew it was going to need a rebuild. So that was the later part of my day.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I hope you feel better soon.

Thanks, it's going to take time and surgeries but I'll make it! I'm lucky to have some caring friends around me


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Took the 16V to the car wash, which is about 15 miles away since the one in town closed. Everything went well and then halfway back the stereo died. At least it didn't happen on the way to Cincy. Well next thing I know the coolant light is flashing and I see the gas gauge reads empty and climbing and the stereo comes back on. I think this is really freaking cute with less than a week to Cincy. I drive a a few more miles and everything is fine. At a stop the cars stalls and I restart it and she is a little sluggish and sputtering-like, but drives ok. At my next stop all is well, but shortly afterwards the stereo dies again and this time I look at coolant and gas they are dead too. Oh it will be fun chasing that bad wire I think to myself. Then less than 1/2 mile from my house it starts sputtering really bad and as I pull into my driveway it dies. Turn the key to on and the stereo is back. Turn it to start, click. So I roll it into the garage after taking a couple of pics and put the charger on it. Starts right up. Pull the charger and turn on the hearer fan(high current draw) and the tach starts jumping and cars starts sputtering. So tomorrow I swap back in the 65A alternator and take this 90A to be rebuilt. I'm not even going to mess with the regulator since the bearings were noisy and I knew it was going to need a rebuild. So that was the later part of my day.

At least this is the 'best' time for it to happen, it would suck if it did on the way home from Cincy...
I've just replaced the alternator in mine as the original was getting long in the teeth







hasn't been charging right since last october...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
At least this is the 'best' time for it to happen, it would suck if it did on the way home from Cincy...
I've just replaced the alternator in mine as the original was getting long in the teeth







hasn't been charging right since last october...

I agree, although it wouldn't have been too bad as I was going to bring the 65A because of the sounds coming from the 90A. But it would be my luck it would fail while it was pouring or something.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Took the 16V to the car wash, which is about 15 miles away since the one in town closed. Everything went well and then halfway back the stereo died. At least it didn't happen on the way to Cincy. Well next thing I know the coolant light is flashing and I see the gas gauge reads empty and climbing and the stereo comes back on. I think this is really freaking cute with less than a week to Cincy. I drive a a few more miles and everything is fine. At a stop the cars stalls and I restart it and she is a little sluggish and sputtering-like, but drives ok. At my next stop all is well, but shortly afterwards the stereo dies again and this time I look at coolant and gas they are dead too. Oh it will be fun chasing that bad wire I think to myself. Then less than 1/2 mile from my house it starts sputtering really bad and as I pull into my driveway it dies. Turn the key to on and the stereo is back. Turn it to start, click. So I roll it into the garage after taking a couple of pics and put the charger on it. Starts right up. Pull the charger and turn on the hearer fan(high current draw) and the tach starts jumping and cars starts sputtering. So tomorrow I swap back in the 65A alternator and take this 90A to be rebuilt. I'm not even going to mess with the regulator since the bearings were noisy and I knew it was going to need a rebuild. So that was the later part of my day.

At least she "presented" with absolutely classic symptoms of alternator failure so diagnosis was easy. At this point timing is everything. Mine, as usual, had to prove something and eat up the entire weekend, but I got her sorted out. I think....it was a combo of linkage tweaking and clutch cable adjustment.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
I agree, although it wouldn't have been too bad as I was going to bring the 65A because of the sounds coming from the 90A. But it would be my luck it would fail while it was pouring or something.

See now, that's the thing I like about VW's, there's always ample warning before things break


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Thanks, it's going to take time and surgeries but I'll make it! I'm lucky to have some caring friends around me









You should go see Dr Jerome in Coumbus IN. He is the best naturopatic dentist in the US.
http://curezone.com/books/best/book.asp?ID=287


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

went to pick up my wheels from the powder coater today 2 hour drive from the house. get there with no problems, 30 min into the trip back and getting onto the onramp to highway I hear a boomshh sound and I knew that I had just blown a tire. drivers side rear went out on me. no the problem is that I forgot to put the jack in the car and I have not used my spare in ages. made a couple of calls in case I need to have someone come out with spare parts. I called the guy who did my wheels and asked him if he could come out with a jack to help me out and he said sure jsut as I hang up with him a car passing by stopped and he had a floor jack with him and he got me up in the air so I could swap out tires. spare had enough air to get me to a gas station to fill it up all the way. 
here is a pic of the blown wheel.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Dang!!!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

that partly from the wheel rubbing on the springs


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_
You should go see Dr Jerome in Coumbus IN. He is the best naturopatic dentist in the US.
http://curezone.com/books/best/book.asp?ID=287

Thanks for that link! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif My problems are more than just my teeth though...I have holes in my mouth where there aren't supposed to be any


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I forgot to put the jack in the car and I have not used my spare in ages.
here is a pic of the blown wheel.









Might not have mattered. I tried with my floor jack to change my front tire...nothing. Chassis just went higher and higher, but tire stayed on the gronud....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Can it run Mogas with a "paper conversion"?

It can, but the trick is finding ethanol-free mogas nowadays.







F*cking tree-hugging hippies.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_
Might not have mattered. I tried with my floor jack to change my front tire...nothing. Chassis just went higher and higher, but tire stayed on the gronud....









my cars suspension does not move much when jacked up


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Fixed the fuel line on the mower and finally finished the first cut on the lawn. Finished the second LED gauge light. Almost finished building the big compressor, still need a couple connectors and the correct belt. Not much done on the Scirocco but a bit.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

Our Cincy trip trek starts NOW!!!!!!
SEE YOU SOON.
10-4 over and out.....................................


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_Our Cincy trip trek starts NOW!!!!!!
SEE YOU SOON.
10-4 over and out.....................................

You get the award for "Earliest-Leaving-Guy".


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_Our Cincy trip trek starts NOW!!!!!!
SEE YOU SOON.
10-4 over and out.....................................

Safe travels. See you later this week.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_You get the award for "Earliest-Leaving-Guy".

Not quite. These pics were taken this afternoon.
















That red 16v is JediLynne's car.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







actually I think I might be serious!
Jeff PM sending!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Hi Everybody!
I came back!

hi, me too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









omg out on the roads?!?!?
looks sweet


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
No nothing will go back together right








Somehow the clutch cable broke . . . There is just to much work to be done in to short of time.
It's not fun working on it anymore.

spinney, i imd you back about those spacers, i have a clutch cable too if you need one


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I agree with the others. Hitch a ride to Cincy to get re-enthused about it. Take some time off from it, and it'll get sorted out.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
We've got a shipping container we'll be filling with crap, so space is not an issue. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

if you find eurobumpers with sprayers, hook me up, ill trade plus cash my euros http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Nicely said, Cathy.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif dont anyone give up


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
if you find eurobumpers with sprayers, hook me up, ill trade plus cash my euros http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We'll see what I find.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

This page needs a picture:


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
In a tiny nutshell, chronic sinus infections + failed oral surgery 7 years ago + nerve infection = a world of pain for me and no possibility for me to eat (haven't eaten in 3 days)
Living on antibiotics and codeine right now







And here I was thinking I had gotten used to the pain. After the last round of antibiotics 3 weeks ago the infections came back tenfold.








I need a lot of Xrays and more surgery but can't find a free clinic that provides the right services, yet something else I'm hoping to find on the west coast.

feel better


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
We'll see what I find.









awesome.

im caught up now, uploading some new photos so i can do my ownage picture
all i gotta say is my SLR showed its worth this weekend....rolling shots FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

frazer someone is copying your style.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

ownage pic:
i have a real duck now


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_frazer someone is copying your style.









*******.....id rock those wheels in a second though for realz


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
my cars suspension does not move much when jacked up


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
my cars suspension does not move much when jacked up
LOL, I jacked mine up yesterday and she went up with just one tire on the ground, so she swang like a teeter totter. Which is fine since I guess the chassis is stiff, but it's a bit offputting when you want to go under there. Solution was two jackstands, she was just telling me she wanted to be in the air a bit more. (And I would have obliged but there are no good cliffs around here) And wheel still on the ground when you jack it up? Is your suspension attached at the top? ( I did that once when I was changing out struts...)
Anyway on to a *VERY IMPORTANT NOTICE*. Hey, who switched channels??? Switch it back.....Anyway, I will have ballots at Cincy, look me up. They are for some draw items. You don't want a prize? Fine, don't fill one out. You want a prize? Our telemarketers thank you. Anyway, one more Cincy prize related note. I NEED DIRT. Anything from the trip there, from the time up to and including the trip too. like if someone thought they were cutting a cable tie and serered a brake line, that sort of stuff. If for no reason than that it's funny. But DO seek me out and tell me you caravan stories. Oh and if anyone has their own prize to award to someone, we'll get you on the programme. Hell, if you want to do ALL the prizes, that's fine too








Note to newbies: These are NOT prizes for anything good, so don't get your car dolled up on my account, okay? Just get it there!










_Modified by punchbug at 4:58 AM 5-26-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_








 
OH NOZE! He's back!! (bringing that Kia this year? I need some parts







)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Weather for Wilmington, OH as of right now:
Friday: 74° and 0% chance of rain
Saturday: 78° and 30% chance of rain
Sunday: 81° and 20% chance of rain
Muahhhaha!
Weather.com


----------



## sciroccos4life (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Weather for Wilmington, OH as of right now:
Friday: 74° and 0% chance of rain
Saturday: 78° and 30% chance of rain
Sunday: 81° and 20% chance of rain
Muahhhaha!
Weather.com

Sounds like good odds Jim, hope the Callaway is coming.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccos4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccos4life* »_
Sounds like good odds Jim, hope the Callaway is coming.
















I'm checking that forcast like 5 times a day. It keeps changing, hopefully for the better.
I have some problems with the Callaway that are pissing me off.....like too much boost. I'm trying to get everything sorted out.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Weather for Wilmington, OH as of right now:
Friday: 74° and 0% chance of rain
Saturday: 78° and 30% chance of rain
Sunday: 81° and 20% chance of rain
Muahhhaha!
Weather.com

lets hope that holds out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
I'm checking that forcast like 5 times a day. It keeps changing, hopefully for the better.
I have some problems with the Callaway that are pissing me off.....like too much boost. I'm trying to get everything sorted out.


Meh. Just add more fuel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This weather thing is pissing me off too. Yesterday it said that there is a good chance for thunderstorms monday afternoon. So what do I wake up to? A thunderclap that almost made me stick to the ceiling, all looney-tunes style. It rained really hard for about 15 minutes. Probably enough to get the inside of my car all nice and wet.








And the 10-day forecast does in fact keep changing, like every hour. I guess that's Ohio for you.
Brendan


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_ownage pic:
i have a real duck now









Wooo! Congrats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
I'm checking that forcast like 5 times a day. It keeps changing, hopefully for the better.
I have some problems with the Callaway that are pissing me off.....like too much boost. I'm trying to get everything sorted out.

I hope everything will get sorted out in time because I'm willing to bet the weather will be great


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Better link to the weather:
Weekend Weather


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Goodmorning, looks like I'm not going this year, FEH!
Oh well, gives me more time to work on the car.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
hi, me too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









hello. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif dont anyone give up

Never give up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Never surrender:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

Stickied for you fools until the event is over.
_*Paul waits to receive his honorary duck.* _


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Stickied for you fools until the event is over.
_*Paul waits to receive his honorary duck.* _









yay


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_Our Cincy trip trek starts NOW!!!!!!
SEE YOU SOON.
10-4 over and out.....................................

Good luck, and I hope all goes well for you on the trip.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

I've got an unrelated question, yeah I know, "in here wtf are you thinking." Is the MkIV version of the R32 turbo or supercharged? Just a question that came up at work.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Just ran Raulito's new 2 gauge ground wire from the rear mounted battery to his trunk.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

VW should show up with a new scirocco. That'd be interesting. Scirocco 3 at Cincy.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_VW should show up with a new scirocco. That'd be interesting. Scirocco 3 at Cincy.









does vw even know about cincy?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Stickied for you fools until the event is over.


LOL! Thanks Paul.









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »__*Paul waits to receive his honorary duck.* _









Paging G-Rocco..... methinks Paul deserves one after putting up with all of our banter for the last few months!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_I've got an unrelated question, yeah I know, "in here wtf are you thinking." Is the MkIV version of the R32 turbo or supercharged? Just a question that came up at work.

No, 3.2 litre 24v VR6. Naturally aspirated.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_









up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What the hell do you mean up? It's stuck to the top now!








Raulito bought a cluster from some ass on ebay with a broken RPM gauge. So we had to combine a couple of clusters into a workable one.








Why not get a little fancy while we're in there. Muahahahah! Fraser, this is for you.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
LOL! Thanks Paul.








Paging G-Rocco..... methinks Paul deserves one after putting up with all of our banter for the last few months!

if someone or paul himself would kindy im me his address and a picture of his car i would gladly oblige with an issuing of a standard issue scirocco duck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Why not get a little fancy while we're in there. Muahahahah! Fraser, this is for you.









i want pink needles.....no ****


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
What the hell do you mean up? It's stuck to the top now!











I meant top of the page. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
What the hell do you mean up? It's stuck to the top now!








Raulito bought a cluster from some ass on ebay with a broken RPM gauge. So we had to combine a couple of clusters into a workable one.








Why not get a little fancy while we're in there. Muahahahah! Fraser, this is for you.









Good job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The RPM gauge is called a tachometer, BTW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
And I am no stranger to combining 2 clusters to make one working one, of course the last time I did, I ended up killing the clock, and all my dash lights.







And it's a Mk2 Golf/Jetta cluster, with the screw tabs on the sides that don't fit into the dash very well, so I have a couple gouges around the cluster on my dash.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
The RPM gauge is called a tachometer, BTW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Pink is cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

Will we make it to 500?
(paging the Timob for some calculations)


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Will we make it to 500?


at the current rate of posts, I don't think so


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

we will just have to post more and more


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

East Coast Caravan taking over gas stations last year.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Not quite. These pics were taken this afternoon.








That red 16v is JediLynne's car.









Yes I arrived for Cincy a whole week early.







Quite proud of my accomplishment.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

















http://www.pominville.ca/photos/DG******








500


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
















http://www.pominville.ca/photos/DG******








500


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_East Coast Caravan taking over gas stations last year.









Those ********' reaction was priceless. I seem to remember some dude in a Grand Am spinning his wheels on his way out of the station to prove that his piece of FWD 'murrican muscle is far superior to them thurr Vee-dubyas.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_East Coast Caravan taking over gas stations last year.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great photo


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Cincy caravan:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Chris is the above photo is it before or after Joe lost his muffler?


_Modified by 53BGTX at 8:31 PM 5-26-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_Chris is the above photo is it before or after Joe lose his muffler?

After. This was while the MD crew waited for the nor'easters to arrive. I think Joe's muffler made it's grand exit some time before that.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

snapin' belts @ 7k FTMFW


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

to p500 BUMP!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_snapin' belts @ 7k FTMFW































I thought the new bracket would prevent that from happenning??


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Will we make it to 500?
(paging the Timob for some calculations)

I want to see 500


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Pink is cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
















http://www.pominville.ca/photos/DG******








500 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_snapin' belts @ 7k FTMFW
































i hope nothing bad happened other than a busted belt


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
I thought the new bracket would prevent that from happenning??

It will... this was an old belt to start out with.
Also, I was testing out the need for the crank pulley spacer. We build a 3mm spacer to line it up exact w/ the water pump. I also didn't have the top of the bracket bolted down all the way, so the tensioner was guiding the belt out of alignment. 
Lining this thing up is going to be an EXACT science. We have a few more things to dial in, but she made it home just fine.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I want to see 500









id like too as well


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_

i hope nothing bad happened other than a busted belt

I can't begin to count the number of belts I've gone through in the past 3 years... 
I'd say between 20 and 30 easily.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

I'm closing in; leave tomorrow morning for Ct to pick up my "new" '79, then to NJ Thursday, thence mit caravan to Cincy.
Just doin' my bit towards 500...


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Eistreiber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eistreiber* »_I'm closing in; leave tomorrow morning for Ct to pick up my "new" '79, then to NJ Thursday, thence mit caravan to Cincy.
Just doin' my bit towards 500...





































Cool, welcome to the Madness


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Paging G-Rocco..... methinks Paul deserves one after putting up with all of our banter for the last few months!

I'll trade a few ducks for his synchro tristar!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*sigh* the car... it will be at cincy. Will it be "ready'? Who knows!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_snapin' belts @ 7k FTMFW
































oh snap


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Today, in 'pre-cincy' prep, Roger and I struggled to install a new bumper on ym Jetta.
New clips, new foglights (where there were none before) and a bunch of trail fitting before getting it right, 4 PITA bolts, and I no longer have a bumper that will no longer fall off.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_*sigh* the car... it will be at cincy. Will it be "ready'? Who knows!

Oh? What needs to be done? I hope it's nothing serious?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_wheel whore enabler reporting for duty.
Greg these are for you.









bump from page 438
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3847910


_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 9:32 PM 5-26-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Oh? What needs to be done? I hope it's nothing serious?









Last year I put about 15 hours into the exterior, the whole 3 stage paint treatment. DOn't have that time this year.
Never got around to hooking up the headlight squirters either








Haven't (tried tried to) polished the scratches out of the windshield.
How does this happen? I have all winter long!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I totally feel your pain









It's really difficult to use wax in the winter though and then there is the time we all spend working at our jobs, going to meets etc, we're busy people!
Hence I'm afraid to say that my car will arrive at Cincy _not_ waxed, I did wash it today and that was more than I could handle







I sure hope nobody will mind


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

really; it doesn't matter if your car is waxed or if mine is waxed. 
Silly personal standards we set for ourselves!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_really; it doesn't matter if your car is waxed or if mine is waxed. 
Silly personal standards we set for ourselves!

i washed mine today, i doubt it will get much more than that








and im rolling on bottlecaps to cincy....the pink BBS reps vibrate way too much at highway speeds


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
bump from page 438

Those are by far the nicest wheels I have ever seen!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i washed mine today, i doubt it will get much more than that








and im rolling on bottlecaps to cincy....the pink BBS reps vibrate way too much at highway speeds

Are they pink?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Ah - thought I'd share this:
The duck crisis 2008 is over. Fraser bought a bunch, and I ran around yesterday and bought quite a selection as well


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

roger, incase you need more 928 backup wheels
http://baltimore.craigslist.org/car/695619553.html


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Ah - thought I'd share this:
The duck crisis 2008 is over. Fraser bought a bunch, and I ran around yesterday and bought quite a selection as well









Whew! Yet another tragedy averted!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_really; it doesn't matter if your car is waxed or if mine is waxed. 
Silly personal standards we set for ourselves!

I know! I refuse to drive a car that isn't waxed


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

500 sprint


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_roger, incase you need more 928 backup wheels
http://baltimore.craigslist.org/car/695619553.html

thanks but I just need one


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

is there a grocery store / wal-mart close to the cincy event?
I was just wondering if I needed to stock up on stuff before I roll.
BTW I'm going to bring some pre mixed "Royal Flush's" bring your shot glasses.

















_Modified by BluDemon at 9:39 PM 5-26-2008_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I know! I refuse to drive a car that isn't waxed









hahah I am the opposite


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (BluDemon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluDemon* »_is there a grocery store / wal-mart close to the cincy event?
I was just wondering if I needed to stock up on stuff before I roll.

yes


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
hahah I am the opposite

Oh, your car is getting washed on Thursday!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Wow!!!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Door cards look nice Jeff. I love the new pocket / speaker


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Turned out pretty good. No more dirty elbows in my car!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Are they pink?









maybe


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Ah - thought I'd share this:
The duck crisis 2008 is over. Fraser bought a bunch, and I ran around yesterday and bought quite a selection as well


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

ok this thread has to be the fastest thread on vortex. 
I get up grab a popcicle and I'm 10 posts behind.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Door cards look nice Jeff. I love the new pocket / speaker










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (BluDemon)*

43 pages in 4 days... 
HURRY UP~!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_










We will need to collaborate (over a beverage) how to distrubute them


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (BluDemon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluDemon* »_ok this thread has to be the fastest thread on vortex. 
I get up grab a popcicle and I'm 10 posts behind.


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Ah - thought I'd share this:
The duck crisis 2008 is over. Fraser bought a bunch, and I ran around yesterday and bought quite a selection as well









Is there an adopt a duck booth at cincy? Is there a rainbow duck










_Modified by BluDemon at 9:51 PM 5-26-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
We will need to collaborate (over a beverage) how to distrubute them









What beverage?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
What beverage?









Does duck sauce count?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (BluDemon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluDemon* »_
Is there an adopt a duck booth at cincy?









No, but there will be a duck-kissing booth.
Do Ducks french kiss? I dunno, you tell me!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

OK, I think the Vortex clocks are a couple minutes slow, it says Greg's last post was at 9:45, when my computer said 9:48.
EDIT: 16,000th post in this thread!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_43 pages in 4 days... 
HURRY UP~!









That is on average 10 pages a DAY. *OMFG*
















LEETS DO EET!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
No, 3.2 litre 24v VR6. Naturally aspirated.

Thank you


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
That is on average 10 pages a DAY. *OMFG*
















LEETS DO EET!









There was one day a while back when me and Fraser double-handedly made like 20 pages in a couple of hours. Daun yelled at us. 
So if we don't make it to 500 pages, blame Daun.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
There was one day a while back when me and Fraser double-handedly made like 20 pages in a couple of hours. Daun yelled at us. 
So if we don't make it to 500 pages, blame Daun.









lol sound like fun


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
There was one day a while back when me and Fraser double-handedly made like 20 pages in a couple of hours. Daun yelled at us. 
So if we don't make it to 500 pages, blame Daun.









did you have to sit in time out?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
















http://www.pominville.ca/photos/DG******








500 

Well, if we reply to this one we may just do it!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
did you have to sit in time out?









They had to wash/wax the 172.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
did you have to sit in time out?









No, but we did get sent to the principal's office.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (BluDemon)*

I've been totally busy with my car....
.,..then there are "Cincy or Bust" t-shirts to make (tonight) for the caravaners.
....and a few Scirocco shirts to bring to Cincy (IM me if you're interested in anything in particular and I'll see what I can do).
....and some other shirts to print.
.....and the lawn needs to be cut/finished.
...and work
....and I'm going to buy a new grille for the BBQ
....did I say I have tons of work to do on my car????
Edit: oh, and lanyards...
















(tired)


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
No, but we did get sent to the principal's office.









I always did like the mints...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
I always did like the mints...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
They had to wash/wax the 172.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

wow, 3 posts all at 9:51


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

This is my 1200th post in this thread.








Still not the most posts I have in one thread though.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

oh - I did forget an important pre-cincy things:
Pushed my steering column bearing back into place







and it got ziptied into place


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_wow, 3 posts all at 9:51

3 more at 9:52


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Working 14 hours days for the last two weeks has really screwed up my Cincy scheduling. I was hoping to spend all week doing those things that I had waiting around, but that probably won't happen. Looks like it's drive-and-go.








But my friggin' exhaust manifold studs backed out again! The last time I replaced all the studs, bolts, the gasket and used red loctite and gasket maker... and it did it again!






















So whose selling me an 8v header at Cincy? I can't take it anymore.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

yeah, but I was typing at 9:52


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Last year I put about 15 hours into the exterior, the whole 3 stage paint treatment. DOn't have that time this year.
Never got around to hooking up the headlight squirters either








Haven't (tried tried to) polished the scratches out of the windshield.
How does this happen? I have all winter long!









Amazing isn't it? After I replaced my alternator, and took it for a drive I polished and waxed half the car. Now I have to finish tomorrow or else I will have a beautiful driver's side and a fair passenger side. Last year I drove the car a lot before Cincy, but have hardly driven it this year-I hope all goes well.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Ah - thought I'd share this:
The duck crisis 2008 is over. Fraser bought a bunch, and I ran around yesterday and bought quite a selection as well









Well, I guess we don't need to call Cincy off now!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_oh - I did forget an important pre-cincy things:
Pushed my steering column bearing back into place







and it got ziptied into place

zipties are a guy's best friends. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_They had to wash/wax the 172.

I did that once. The white paint had that "mold" on it and it took forever! Got a $100 bucks and got to fly it though


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread
» Topic Participation
16019 posts exist in this topic.
Contributors are ranked most active first. » Close Window

User.................Posts
frd206..............2107
Mtl-Marc...........1697
Chris16vRocco...1201
G-rocco.............1142
mr lee................916
timbo2132..........911
punchbug...........800
85roccoZ400.......791
16VScirrocco88....706
scirocco*joe........566
In case anybody was wondering.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

WTF???

_Quote, originally posted by *quitearandomwebsite* »_ 
http://www.geocities.com/cyber....html


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (BluDemon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluDemon* »_i
BTW I'm going to bring some pre mixed "Royal Flush's" bring your shot glasses.















_Modified by BluDemon at 9:39 PM 5-26-2008_

Not sure what that is, but I'll try most any drink. I may even give martinis another try.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I do not like being in 4th place!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
















Looks great. I bet it looks better in person too.
Pushing for the 500....


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I do not like being in 4th place!

I don't like being in 21st place, but it's life.


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

85roccoZ400.......791
30 more than my total on the vortex, after 3 years.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
So whose selling me an 8v header at Cincy? I can't take it anymore.

headers are cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_WTF???


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Thanks Joe.
Now on to a beef I have with a few of you.
This posting for the sake of upping your post count has GOT to stop. It's stupid, pointless, and annoying to 90% of the rest of us. I have FAR better things to do with my time than catch up on 5-10 pages a day of USELESS CRAP, but I feel I need to read everything in this thread JUST IN CASE someone ACTUALLY posts something USEFUL. I don't mind the (very) off-topic banter, but c'mon.
I'd hate to ask Paul to lock the thread.


bump from page 262


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
There was one day a while back when me and Fraser double-handedly made like 20 pages in a couple of hours. Daun yelled at us. 
So if we don't make it to 500 pages, blame Daun.









Yeah, that lasted a whole day, didn't it. It was back to normal very shortly afterwards.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

pwnage
*nevrmind*

















_Modified by wheeltowheel at 10:03 PM 5-26-2008_


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

You want my 8V Pacesetter one? Its brand new.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_WTF???


x2


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_pwnage
*nevrmind*
















_Modified by wheeltowheel at 10:03 PM 5-26-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Yeah, that lasted a whole day, didn't it. It was back to normal very shortly afterwards.

Normal yes, not 20+ pages in two hours. That was just a bit excessive, but I just couldn't let somebody else have the last word.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

nobody looks happy in this picture







CINCY!!!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I do not like being in 4th place!

would you like being in 5th?? I'm gonna catch ya!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_









Aahhh, so sexy. No, not Timob or Jeffs back!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I do not like being in 4th place!

Post away then, Greg. You will single handedly take to and past 500 then.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_nobody looks happy in this picture







CINCY!!!!

















We were all admiring the sweet Sunfire I mentioned earlier. Quad Four FTW!!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
We were all admiring the sweet Sunfire I mentioned earlier. Quad Four FTW!!









the hawtness!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Where do you see who has posted how much on here anyway?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Post away then, Greg. You will single handedly take to and past 500 then.

















I trype with left and right hand, so dual-handedly!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Where do you see who has posted how much on here anyway?

x2 noobs FTW!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_










Sorry, that was in reference to the whole







thing, which was in reference to the whole WTF thing.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Where do you see who has posted how much on here anyway?

On the Scirocco forum page, click on the number of posts, just to the left of where it says when the last post was and who made it. It opens in a new window.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Sorry, that was in reference to the whole







thing, which was in reference to the whole WTF thing.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Sorry, that was in reference to the whole







thing, which was in reference to the whole WTF thing.

which was a reference to the whole this thing:


_Quote, originally posted by *quitearandomwebsite* »_ 
http://www.geocities.com/cyber....html


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
































My thoughts exactly.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
On the Scirocco forum page, click on the number of posts, just to the left of where it says when the last post was and who made it. It opens in a new window.









Thank you. Well the last time a full list was shown in here I was #19, now I am #16. I kicked Tony's ass and someone else's.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Good night all. It's been fun trying to get to 500, but 4:30am isn't far off so I need some sleep.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

adios. 
I'm going off as well, but I should be back on early to assist in the pwnage. May the bandwidth be with you!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Well, it would appear that I'm left to do all the whoring. Not that I mind.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

heheh they are off to bed together


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Well, it would appear that I'm left to do all the whoring. Not that I mind.









I am still here post whore master


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Well, it would appear that I'm left to do all the whoring. Not that I mind.









Still here, but fading fast


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

How about them Phillies. 20-5


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
We were all admiring the sweet Sunfire I mentioned earlier. Quad Four FTW!!









Quad 4's http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Quad 4's http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

The Ecotec supposedly isn't bad though.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Still here, but fading fast 

+1


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
+1

You just wake up to own pages, Marc.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

multitasking FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
We will need to collaborate (over a beverage) how to distrubute them









we shall http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

And....
I'm done. 
Catch you all tomorrow.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_And....
I'm done. 
Catch you all tomorrow.

No you won't.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
There was one day a while back when me and Fraser double-handedly made like 20 pages in a couple of hours. Daun yelled at us. 
So if we don't make it to 500 pages, blame Daun.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Goodnight! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

carwash:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
did you have to sit in time out?









yes, yes we did


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Goodnight! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Night Maryanne, hope you're feeling better sooN!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

Cincy!!!!








Can't wait.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Too damn many Kias!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Well, it would appear that I'm left to do all the whoring. Not that I mind.









im back for a few


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Night Maryanne, hope you're feeling better sooN!

x2


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
im back for a few









Cool, keep it going while I drive home


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









One more for the road http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Cool, keep it going while I drive home









im gonna drive home soon too


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Night Maryanne, hope you're feeling better sooN!

Thanks!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

It would be nice to wash the cars before we get to Daun's parents'. As I recall, that was a Saturday morning thing, though.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

Greg and Marc: I got your t-shirt requests. Did anyone else IM me recently?
Edit: two in a row...man, you folks sure did peter out.
I'm off to print some shirts.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_It would be nice to wash the cars before we get to Daun's parents'. As I recall, that was a Saturday morning thing, though.

Yes, dirty cars roll into Daun's place. Clean cars show up in the morning on saturday.

My car will be as dirty as possible!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
My car will be as dirty as possible!









Planning on taking it out muddin'?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

That's what I did for Cincy 2005!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
hahah I am the opposite

Yeah, but when you have a car that's super modified like yours, you can just do what you like, right?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Yeah, but when you have a car that's super modified like yours, you can just do what you like, right?









other than wheels and suspension my car is stock, you must have me confused


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
would you like being in 5th?? I'm gonna catch ya!










Ahhh, fifth, sun through the sunroof, a nice breeze blowing, not a cop in sight. Yeah, my new fifth is gonna rock. Oh, you meant fifth on "that list". Never mind...


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

460 pages







, 500 looks like could be done by Friday now










_Modified by 53BGTX at 11:15 PM 5-26-2008_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_That's what I did for Cincy 2005!


















I bet you can do even better than that


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_460 pages







, 500 looks like could be done by Friday now









_Modified by 53BGTX at 11:15 PM 5-26-2008_

we need 13.3 pages per day to reach our goal


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
we need 13.3 pages per day to reach our goal

We're not even doing close to that


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_we need 13.3 pages per day to reach our goal

Dammit!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
other than wheels and suspension my car is stock, you must have me confused

She's probably thinking of my car from the wild class at h2o.








Not all silver cars are alike, Cathy.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
we need 13.3 pages per day to reach our goal

It's 40 pages, that's not that many. We all whore it up a little extra, and we can make it happen.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

so by tomorrow night we have to be at page 473


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
















Hey Jeff - does your car have an alarm? Just curious.








Pg 461 own! 39 left to go!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Hey Jeff - does your car have an alarm? Just curious.








Pg 461 own! 39 left to go!









That's the spirit!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

we all the people that never post to this thread to start posting to help out, the top 10 posters is not going to be enough


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









Daun, is the sign back up this year?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (BluDemon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluDemon* »_
Is there a rainbow duck










Not that I know of but there should be with some of the folks in this group.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

We're in the home stretch now. Less than a week away.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_They had to wash/wax the 172.

Damn, why didn't I think of that? It was just done like last week too.
Oh and methinks the aforementioned power issues have been solved, at least if this afternoon's test flying was any indication.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Good to hear.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm ready for some Scirocco fellowship.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_I'm ready for some Scirocco fellowship.

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_I'm ready for some Scirocco fellowship.

sweet, too bad your car wont be there but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for still flying out


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
sweet, too bad your car wont be there but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for still flying out

I know I really wanted to but couldn't get 7 days off work, and it would have cost over $1000 in gas alone (not that I wouldn't have paid for it last year was around $700) but work wouldn't let me off a-holes


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I am still here post whore master

I'm quite late to this evening's post-whoring. We ended up over at a friend's that we hadn't seen in a looooooong time.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

it's understandable, that is a hell of a trip for a weekend of fun.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Oh and methinks the aforementioned power issues have been solved, at least if this afternoon's test flying was any indication.


Great news


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Ahhh, fifth, sun through the sunroof, a nice breeze blowing, not a cop in sight. Yeah, my new fifth is gonna rock. Oh, you meant fifth on "that list". Never mind...









Oooooh! Do I detect some good news in there Ms Boyko???


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Daun: just a quick reminder (and excuse to post) - I'll be picking up that grey "S" rear seat from you this weekend.
"This weekend?" wow! Cincy is THIS WEEKEND!!!








Oh, and a MK1 glovebox inside part, if you found one....or anyone else, for that matter.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_it's understandable, that is a hell of a trip for a weekend of fun.

definitely worth it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_








Daun, is the sign back up this year?

If I can find where I put it. It was actually supposed to be nailed to the post but fell down in the breeze. Gonna dig around for it tomorrow.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_

























Muahahahhhhhahah!!
_Yes, I just quoted your entire picture filled post with a content-less reply_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Daun: just a quick reminder (and excuse to post) - I'll be picking up that grey "S" rear seat from you this weekend.

Yep, it's in a huge pile of stuff waiting for "Cincy pick-up."

_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_"This weekend?" wow! Cincy is THIS WEEKEND!!!










Ain't it awesome?!?!?!?!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

I was thiking that for cincy I ask people (if they wanted) to contribute a(1) beer to my beers from around the country rehersal dinner for our wedding.....
Chollad can you still get me some of that caffrey's?
Scirocco Joe I have the teardrops is the car, remember the 2 cases of yeingling.
Aside from the plate holder for Julie and the Bra for Dan (or Chris if dan can not) Am I forgeting to bring anything for anyone?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

I should post some ducks


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

maybe another


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_









funny I have looked at this pic before but just noticed I am in it


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

OWNED!!!








1 closer


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









scirocco*joe or as he was called last year mufflerless*joe


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Yep, it's in a huge pile of stuff waiting for "Cincy pick-up."

Great. Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Ain't it awesome?!?!?!?!

Totally. A rain-free weekend would be nice, too, but that never seems to happen.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

stealing the win


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_stealing the win









 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Good night, folks.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Totally. A rain-free weekend would be nice, too, but that never seems to happen.

just drive the car with the plastic bubble still on


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Good night, folks.

Good night, Jim. Keep repeating "drive the Callaway, drive the Callaway, drive the Callaway..."


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








Ok but only cause your http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif is broken
Unleashing the ducks


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Ok, I'm gonna leave it to the whores for the night. It would be *nice for those on dialup* (Cathy!) to not have to get through so many pages with so many pictures, especially since they have a couple stuff to do before they head south. *ahem.*
i.e. let's not ruin it the week before ok?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Every time a post gets deleted, we get that much farther from 500.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Ok, I'm gonna leave it to the whores for the night. It would be *nice for those on dialup* (Cathy!) to not have to get through so many pages with so many pictures, especially since they have a couple stuff to do before they head south. *ahem.*
i.e. let's not ruin it the week before ok?

We'll keep it text based for a little while.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Every time a post gets deleted, we get that much farther from 500.

I put it back you...... and you better put a picture on that owned Son!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Good night, Jim. Keep repeating "drive the Callaway, drive the Callaway, drive the Callaway..."









I agree, we want to see a Mk1 Callaway at Cincy


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
We'll keep it text based for a little while.









crap...... I had like 2 more duck pitures from the WI trip


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
I agree, we want to see a Mk1 Callaway at Cincy









Randall are you driving with Carl?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
crap...... I had like 2 more duck pitures from the WI trip









Save em for page 463.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
I agree, we want to see a Mk1 Callaway at Cincy









Me, too.
I drove it tonight. Pretty surprising at 12 psi of boost (i.e. a broken wastegate.
I haven't driven it all out or at that boost level for more than about 1/2 sec, as I'm afraid of detonating the (non-intercooled) motor.
I have to drive it carefully until I can rebuild the wastegate. Anyone know where the best place to get a rebuild kit is???


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

Oh, and good night for real!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Oh, and good night for real!









I thought you where going beddy bye?.........Dream nice dreams......is it Chrism...... I mean Cinc yet?


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Randall are you driving with Carl?

looks like no, at present, I will be leaving before him early morning Thursday and Carl is leaving at around noon.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
looks like no, at present, I will be leaving before him early morning Thursday and Carl is leaving at around noon.

Make him catch up


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

Does the wastegate have a spring on it? It might me too strong of a spring.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Make him catch up


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Good night all.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
we need 13.3 pages per day to reach our goal

we can do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_I'm ready for some Scirocco fellowship.

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

shirts look awesome jim http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Make him catch up

I wish it was that easy







, I'm leaving earlier to visit relatives in the Cincy area


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Good night all.









night chris...check the east coast thread


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

what did I miss I was looking at the classifieds http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_what did I miss I was looking at the classifieds http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
]
not much, i think most people headed to bed, like i am
laters people, see you this weekend


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Do I get the last Tuesday morn post?


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*

Nope!








And a new page!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

another page closer to 500


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Dammit!


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Didnt realize I was that close to ownage.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_Didnt realize I was that close to ownage.

ownage is going to harder to get, now that there is a race to get 500 pages by Friday


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_Dammit!

remember 36 is the magic page ownage number


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

We need to post a lot more fellers!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
She's probably thinking of my car from the wild class at h2o.








Not all silver cars are alike, Cathy.









Hey, give a girl a break, I WAS meaning Chris' car! And let me tell you, I sure know about silver cars, they're bitches! Don't ever trust them. Wait, what colour is this car I'm driving HOW far? Hmmmm, I feel a headache coming on.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

How many sleeps left?????


_Modified by punchbug at 3:12 AM 5-27-2008_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

mornin'


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Oh and methinks the aforementioned power issues have been solved, at least if this afternoon's test flying was any indication.

E#xcellent! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Nice ass!

_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

And what the hell am I doing up so early? Oh yeah, I wanted to work on the car before I go to work today


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Ok, I'm gonna leave it to the whores for the night. It would be *nice for those on dialup* (Cathy!) to not have to get through so many pages with so many pictures, especially since they have a couple stuff to do before they head south. *ahem.*
i.e. let's not ruin it the week before ok?

Oh hells no. I have classes in the library this week, so whore away. And Daun, glad the girl's got her power back. The sky was sure pretty yesterday, but the xwind=21kts http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif As for Klaus, well, he's still up North with Drew, who is strangely silent. Not a good sign....
Oh, I'm trying to get some pictures of Klaus printed off for Cincy, so you can see the progress, and please "check out my website" on Daun's front porch...I usually have some albums of pics to peruse if you're bored (ex blow by blow documentation of last year's MSnS install...) That's provided that CIS-E gets me there.....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Just so you guys can get some sleep before the big party, here's some pillows from my son's album:

Always thinking of your wellbeing....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

meh


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_meh









Sorry, fair is fair, I know Daun won't complain about this one :
















Oh, and Greg, do you have my in flight catering bag from H2O packed? Thanks sweetie! 


_Modified by punchbug at 5:10 AM 5-27-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Oh, and Greg, do you have my in flight catering bag from H2O packed? Thanks sweetie! 


Ah, it's out in the garage somewhere! I'll pack it into the car today


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
I agree, we want to see a Mk1 Callaway at Cincy









Me three!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Oh hells no. I have classes in the library this week, so whore away. And Daun, glad the girl's got her power back. The sky was sure pretty yesterday, but the xwind=21kts http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Oh yeah - 'twas 18 gust 30 here yesterday with about a 30-40 degree crosswind. Not exactly fun but the best weather I was gonna have for a few days, and likely about it before Cincy.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Just so you guys can get some sleep before the big party, here's some pillows from my son's album:

Always thinking of your wellbeing....









Why couldn't everyone have a mom as cool as you?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Morning. Gathering of gear for the weekend will commence this evening!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Sorry, fair is fair, I know Daun won't complain about this one :


















ROFL. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I'll ask again...

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Hey Jeff - does your car have an alarm? Just curious.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Great I wake up to a bunch of reprobates.
Even though I'm not coming can I still post in here and make snide comments?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_I'll ask again...



You think people are actually READING the Cincy thread now? It's all just posting now!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Great I wake up to a bunch of reprobates.
Even though I'm not coming can I still post in here and make snide comments?

You belong in this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3686855.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
You belong in this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3686855.

I'm in that one too.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_You think people are actually READING the Cincy thread now? It's all just posting now!









Well SOME of you aren't reading it anymore. I, however, am. Please consider that.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

So is that it? 57 entries on the sign-up page?? We can do better than that can't we?!?!?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_So is that it? 57 entries on the sign-up page?? We can do better than that can't we?!?!?

Have you weeded out the bad signee uppers?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I think I've medicated myself out of a migrane... was outside _early_ working on the car... had the hole in my vision, then the shimmery crap at the edges...
got drugs in the nick of time!
Might be productive after all...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I think I've medicated myself out of a migrane... was outside _early_ working on the car... had the hole in my vision, then the shimmery crap at the edges...
got drugs in the nick of time!
Might be productive after all...

When I get a migraine I find that a 16oz claw hammer (claw side) to the left temple three times does the trick. Three times, not two or four, but three!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
When I get a migraine I find that a 16oz claw hammer (claw side) to the left temple three times does the trick. Three times, not two or four, but three!

Know what else I find helpful? I like to put tabasco on all the cuts I give myself when I'm working on the car... it feels *real* good!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Nope!








And a new page!

You where supposed to be in bed by that time.... you just could not resist ah?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

I don't know how full the Holiday Inn at Roberts Center is, but I originally booked two rooms and now only need one. Give 'em a call.
edit for ownage










_Modified by bigtavo at 9:42 AM 5-27-2008_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

an another page bites the dust, we might get this done


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

What are you guys doing?????? I left this place at 462 early this morning.....man...
Acomplished yesterday:
1)Replaced valcover gasket (torqued correctly)
2)Hmm valcover....not looky so good to me.....can not use G-60 cover yet, What to do? Yes, scrub, prime and paint valcover #3
3)Change oil
4)Change oil filter
5)Took tires of joes teardrops (4 rims ready to go)
6)Bypassed cross over on the 6X9's and finished the sticker application under the rear deck


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_What are you guys doing?????? I left this place at 462 early this morning.....man...
Acomplished yesterday:
1)Replaced valcover gasket (torqued correctly)
2)Hmm valcover....not looky so good to me.....can not use G-60 cover yet, What to do? Yes, scrub, prime and paint valcover #3
3)Change oil
4)Change oil filter
5)Took tires of joes teardrops (4 rims ready to go)
6)Bypassed cross over on the 6X9's and finished the sticker application under the rear deck

Only things left to do is check a/c system tomorrow and point the car west on Friday.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_What are you guys doing?????? I left this place at 462 early this morning.....man...
Acomplished yesterday:
1)Replaced valcover gasket (torqued correctly)
2)Hmm valcover....not looky so good to me.....can not use G-60 cover yet, What to do? Yes, scrub, prime and paint valcover #3
3)Change oil
4)Change oil filter
5)Took tires of joes teardrops (4 rims ready to go)
6)Bypassed cross over on the 6X9's and finished the sticker application under the rear deck

Oh I forgot
7) replaced grommet on acelerator cable......


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Nope!








And a new page!

Geez, I try to get some rest and fall 5 pages behind!
Back to the old days







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Geez, I try to get some rest and fall 5 pages behind!
Back to the old days







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No rest for the wicked!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Post Damn it! Post!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Hey, give a girl a break, I WAS meaning Chris' car! And let me tell you, I sure know about silver cars, they're bitches! Don't ever trust them. Wait, what colour is this car I'm driving HOW far? Hmmmm, I feel a headache coming on.









Well, your car is a different silver. Flash Silver cars aren't bitches at all.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Do you need teardrops....*

Like it stated. do you want some cheap teardrops? I have 2 sets:

The first $100 bucks with covers and you know how hard it is to get
the damn covers! Strip the clear and revive the luster!!!

Second set, curbage, uglier great for rollers or "I dont give a rats
butt about it, I got some teardrops for $50"

Rattle can paint them!!

Let me Know!! I like to unload this already cheap wheels!!

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_And what the hell am I doing up so early? Oh yeah, I wanted to work on the car before I go to work today









Was progress made?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Just so you guys can get some sleep before the big party, here's some pillows from my son's album:

Always thinking of your wellbeing....









Coolest. Mom. Ever. For sure.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Great I wake up to a bunch of reprobates.
Even though I'm not coming can I still post in here and make snide comments?

Nope.








Actually, post more so we get to 500.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
When I get a migraine I find that a 16oz claw hammer (claw side) to the left temple three times does the trick. Three times, not two or four, but three!

Works like a charm, doesn't it?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_an another page bites the dust, we might get this done

That's the spirit Roger.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Only things left to do is check a/c system tomorrow and point the car west on Friday.

AC is for the weak (just like plans)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

For our goal of 500 pages, I thought I'd post a picture of the Fiat 500


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

And the new one:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_For our goal of 500 pages, I thought I'd post a picture of the Fiat 500











Do you have to grease yourself up to fit in one of those?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_

Do you have to grease yourself up to fit in one of those?

My understanding is that they're quite roomy inside. For 2 people anyway. Sorta like a Scirocco.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Well, I gotta go to work for a little while, keep posting while I'm gone.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Buy some things from me.....


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

a/c is for the wife.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Never makin' it to 500 pages at this rate.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*









This place got a pool?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

sorry was away actually doing some work but Iam back and will make an effort to post more


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_sorry was away actually doing some work but Iam back and will make an effort to post more

Go figure


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*









Pool and a pond... Pond be good for you.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*









You know, you should play with Dr. Beeper and myself. I mean, he's been club champion for three years running and I'm no slouch myself.








Don't sell yourself short Judge, you're a tremendous slouch.


----------



## rocconut (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Well as of yesterday afternoon it looks like our Rocco won't be making it to Cincy this year either.















Everything was going great with the clutch/ rear main seal change until 
1- I chose to go by dvn02 directions and use the new Beatle,Jetta GTI rear main flange (one piece). I didn't realize it and he never mentioned it that the two oil pan bots are not the same size.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (rocconut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocconut* »_Well as of yesterday afternoon it looks like our Rocco won't be making it to Cincy this year either.















Everything was going great with the clutch/ rear main seal change until 
1- I chose to go by dvn02 directions and use the new Beatle,Jetta GTI rear main flange (one piece). I didn't realize it and he never mentioned it that the two oil pan bots are not the same size.

Is there a 2? Sucks...


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Just so you guys can get some sleep before the big party, here's some pillows from my son's album:

Always thinking of your wellbeing....









were are the rest pics from that album?????


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

_I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!_
Oil change: check
Speedo gear swap: check
Gear oil change: check
Shakedown run: check
Only a couple of minor items to take care of before it is Cincy time. 
Wooooooo hoooooooo!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Nothing to see here. Keep on posting.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

How does a Brazilian head get on a 1982 vw scirocco? It is the weirdest think..... While messing with the valve cover yesterday I noticed something that I had before and that was the Brazil on the left side of the head....I have been blocking it I guess.....So was it from a Vw fox? Well no, the foxes have the coolant hose coupling over cyl# 3 and 4, not over #1 and 2......so how is this......Anyhow it was very apparent that everything was Brazilian on that head once I removed the cover.
anyone?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

My uncle says you've got a screw loose.








Your uncle molests collies.









Brendan
P.S. Owned pic:










_Modified by Lord_Verminaard at 7:20 PM 5-27-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

dear lord the Cincy thread is spiraling out of controll


----------



## rocconut (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Is there a 2? Sucks...

If you're asking if it's a MKII yes it is 16v MKII. otherwise???


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*









Madonna with meatballs


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

I bet it was a reman head that VW ordered, and VW Brazil still makes 1.7 and 1.6 motors new right now.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (rocconut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocconut* »_Well as of yesterday afternoon it looks like our Rocco won't be making it to Cincy this year either.















Everything was going great with the clutch/ rear main seal change *until 
1- *I chose to go by dvn02 directions and use the new Beatle,Jetta GTI rear main flange (one piece). I didn't realize it and he never mentioned it that the two oil pan bots are not the same size.


_Quote, originally posted by *rocconut* »_
If you're asking if it's a MKII yes it is 16v MKII. otherwise???

Your original post made me think there was more that one point. I was waiting for 2-


_Modified by bigtavo at 2:25 PM 5-27-2008_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Hey, I forgot to mention that I waxed the Scirocco too.
Another post on the_ *MARCH TOWARDS 500!*_


----------



## rocconut (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Your original post made me think there was more that one point. I was waiting for 2-

_Modified by bigtavo at 2:25 PM 5-27-2008_

#2 should have been having to drill the oil pan bolt holes and gasket just enough for the new 7x28 bolts in the lower two holes of the flange. 
Where do you get that size bolt besides the dealership. 
At least we are coming to Cincy in a VW and not a Kia 


_Modified by rocconut at 2:48 PM 5-27-2008_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (rocconut)*

Bless this ship, and all who sail on her. I christen thee The Flying WASP








Over there! I want to go over there.








Hey Smails! My dingy is bigger than your whole boat!








I almost got head from Amelia Erhart!
























Hey! You scratched my anchor!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Doodie! Doodie! Doodie!








Spalding, Nooooooo!








Doodie!








It's no big deal!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I bet it was a reman head that VW ordered, and VW Brazil still makes 1.7 and 1.6 motors new right now.

So then the oil ports would match the 1.6-1.7, I better look and see if it is a hydro head


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

OK, doing my part to reach 500.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_OK, doing my part to reach 500.

That is nice of you


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Let me assist everyone by uselessly posting this to help reach the 500 post mark.
btw...scirocco is getting ready for the big trip


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I bet it was a reman head that VW ordered, and VW Brazil still makes 1.7 and 1.6 motors new right now.

Is there any benefit to have a 1.7 instead of the 1.8?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Is there any benefit to have a 1.7 instead of the 1.8?

No. Unless less is more ...or..errr...less is what you want.







I have no idea.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Oh, this is the worst-looking hat I ever saw. What, when you buy a hat like this I bet you get a free bowl of soup, huh? 
...Oh, it looks good on you though. 









I hear this place is restricted, Wang, so don't tell 'em you're Jewish, okay?









I gotta go to college.
You don't have to go to college. This isn't Russia. Is this Russia? This isn't Russia.








Brendan 


_Modified by Lord_Verminaard at 9:18 PM 5-27-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Is there any benefit to have a 1.7 instead of the 1.8?

If you want a big 75 hp instead of the huge 90hp a 1.8l will provide you. 
... or you want to keep your car _stock_.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
No. Unless less is more ...or..errr...less is what you want.







I have no idea.

this just popped into my head... LESS IS MORE!!!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
If you want a big 75 hp instead of the huge 90hp a 1.8l will provide you. 
... or you want to keep your car _stock_. 

No added longevity by having a 1.7?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Is that a Zender or a BBS kit?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
No added longevity by having a 1.7? 

no


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
no

Pffft VW, just lost a point by designing that thing, I can understand the 1.6 and 1.8 but never got why they made the 1.7 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Pffft VW, just lost a point by designing that thing, I can understand the 1.6 and 1.8 but never got why they made the 1.7 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

They sold the 1.6, then the 1.7 1714cc and then the 1.8 1781cc.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
They sold the 1.6, then the 1.7 1714cc and then the 1.8 1781cc.

Is the 1.7 just a bored out 1.6?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Just bored!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Also, why did they use the 1.7 in the Dodge Omni and is that bellhousing the same as the 1.8?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Wouldn't it be cool to have a 1.8T in a Dodge Omni?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Is the 1.7 just a bored out 1.6?

IIRC yes


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Also, why did they use the 1.7 in the Dodge Omni and is that bellhousing the same as the 1.8?

I don't know...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Wouldn't it be cool to have a 1.8T in a Dodge Omni?









Yes. Very cool!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Wouldn't it be cool to have a 1.8T in a Dodge Omni?









I don't think so. 
Get a Rabbit instead.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Is that a Zender or a BBS kit?









by the look of the front spoiler I think it's a Zender


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
by the look of the front spoiler I think it's a Zender

Are you sure?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









Day is almost done.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Is that a Zender or a BBS kit?










BBS kit in yellow.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

BBS kit in yellow.









What car might this kit be going on?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Looks like Zender Z40 to me!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

I only have two words to say:








DIESEL DUCK!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_I only have two words to say:








DIESEL DUCK!

Make it three:
_Dirty Diesel Duck!_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Make it three:
_Dirty Diesel Duck!_

Doh!!!!


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Just so you guys can get some sleep before the big party, here's some pillows from my son's album:



So what's the matter with your son that doesn't at least brush the sand off his pillows before grabbing some "sleep"?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Make it three:
_Dirty Diesel Duck!_

A 53DDD








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I'm home from work and I'm ready to whore!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I don't think so. 
Get a Rabbit instead.









Why get a Rabbit when you can have an Omni?







They're asking 3k for rabbits nowadays and 300 for an Omni...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Why get a Rabbit when you can have an Omni?







They're asking 3k for rabbits nowadays and 300 for an Omni...

I'd rather have a Talbot Horizon


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
A 53DDD








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









That's one more "D" than those Double-D pillows that keep popping up on the screen...!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I'd rather have a Talbot Horizon









At least the Omni is another one of those cars you can find a lot of euro goodies for








Those Talbots only had a 1.4L engine didn't they?


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

my pieces parts should be in tomorrow. but alas i will not be making it to cincy... *tear*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (atxse-R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atxse-R* »_my pieces parts should be in tomorrow. but alas i will not be making it to cincy... *tear*

That sucks, maybe next year, eh?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Where is everybody? We're not going to get to 500 if nobody posts.


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

oh yeah. next year for sure! i should have a real job by then.. and a running car.. and job that will give you days off you request 2 months in advance.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
That's one more "D" than those Double-D pillows that keep popping up on the screen...!

No offense to Carrots, but I'd rather looks at the "pillows".


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
No offense to Carrots, but I'd rather looks at the "pillows".









Yeah, I hear ya.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_









Dear God that's an ugly color.








Looks awesome otherwise.


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
No offense to Carrots, but I'd rather looks at the "pillows".









good 'nuff reason to bring back this gem!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (atxse-R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atxse-R* »_
good 'nuff reason to bring back this gem!










That never needs a reason.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Wouldn't it be cool to have a 1.8T in a Dodge Omni?









I think it kinda would be. It would just be such a sleeper.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Sorta like the Dodge Spirit R/T that outruns an S4. Looks like ****, but it's fast as hell. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_









That just ain't right.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Let's keep this on topic, boobies are fun, but they also alienate many posters.








/bust. Muahaha he said bust.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_/bust. Muahaha he said bust.

LOL


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

whats the weather look like for this weekend?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Weather
20% 40% 20% as of this post.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mcdecontrol)*

Looks pretty good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

still might not be good enough for Jim to bring out the callaway


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

ooooOOOooOoOoh


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I think it kinda would be. It would just be such a sleeper.

Hopefully it will be a daily driver project for the west coast







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have confirmed that the bellhousing is indeed the same...

edited for ownage...












_Modified by Iroczgirl at 9:01 PM 5-27-2008_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Sorta like the Dodge Spirit R/T that outruns an S4. Looks like ****, but it's fast as hell. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Spirit R/T's are great! I've always had a soft spot for them


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Hopefully it will be a daily driver project for the west coast







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have confirmed that the bellhousing is indeed the same...

edited for ownage...


















Sweet GLH. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
A friend of mine used to have a Shelby Shadow.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Spirit R/T's are great! I've always had a soft spot for them

Here's the video I was talking about:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=9ZFv9c2ZL7A


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Here's the video I was talking about:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=9ZFv9c2ZL7A


Nice!!!! I'm a fan of sleepers...a friend of mine is 'building' a '78 Zephyr 2 door at the moment. Talk about a cheezy car but it will be fast!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Cool








Where is everybody?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Cool








Where is everybody?

I don't know...but creeping to that 500 though.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Finishing their last minute fixes that broke on the way home from work today so they can all leave thurs night or friday morning!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_dear lord the Cincy thread is spiraling out of controll









+1


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_








scirocco*joe or as he was called last year mufflerless*joe

More of this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
See you all on Friday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

so after the first day of driving with the new steering wheel it's all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 10:06 PM 5-27-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

I'm going to try to learn Italian on my way to Cincy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm going to try to learn Italian on my way to Cincy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

taking driving and learning lessons from the Stig??


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_








Madonna with meatballs

Funny. I was a caddy in the early 80s. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_
Funny. I was a caddy in the early 80s. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

and the movie is from the 80's


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
More of this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
See you all on Friday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yes with boxes of goodies to exchange


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_Finishing their last minute fixes that broke on the way home from work today so they can all leave thurs night or friday morning!

I had to drop off my wheels so a friend can have new tires mounted on them for thrusday night installation


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Hopefully it will be a daily driver project for the west coast







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have confirmed that the bellhousing is indeed the same...

edited for ownage...










_Modified by Iroczgirl at 9:01 PM 5-27-2008_

I love the GHLS


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_

Nice!!!! I'm a fan of sleepers...a friend of mine is 'building' a '78 Zephyr 2 door at the moment. Talk about a cheezy car but it will be fast!









chevy monza with a small block v8 now that is sleeper


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I don't know...but creeping to that 500 though.

is it time for a new page yet


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Let's keep this on topic, boobies are fun, but they also alienate many posters.
























the Timob has spoken against boobies


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_How does a Brazilian head get on a 1982 vw scirocco? 

cause VW always pulls parts from all over the world to build cars


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Is that a Zender or a BBS kit?









are you thinking of buying that kit marc??


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_



_Modified by Iroczgirl at 9:01 PM 5-27-2008_

what???!?!?!?!?
another spirit r 








Speaking of rice, errr... I mean tuners, check this out















wtf, this does not deserve to be called a scirocco


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_








Day is almost done.

yes it is, where is greg to pour the martinis???


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Humidity on Saturday is 69%. Oh yeah!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_still might not be good enough for Jim to bring out the callaway

Changed both outer CV boots today, in between doing 10 other things.
New wastegate diaphragm coming tomorrow.








I'm trying...
I expect everyone to be disappointed once they see the Callaway. It's not pristine. I just don't want no more rust!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
yes with boxes of goodies to exchange

Yes, ready to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
are you thinking of buying that kit marc??

Yes. I'd have to see it first. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

I FIXED MY PASSENGER SIDE POWER WINDOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OMG!!!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_heheh they are off to bed together

I heard that!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_so by tomorrow night we have to be at page 473

not quite there


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_




































































































































Yay! I leave in less than 36 hours....!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_We need to post a lot more fellers!

working on it


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

newbie posting for the cause


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_And what the hell am I doing up so early? Oh yeah, I wanted to work on the car before I go to work today









i cleaned mine today....polishing compound and a coat of wax


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Just so you guys can get some sleep before the big party, here's some pillows from my son's album:

Always thinking of your wellbeing....
















Besides Sciroccos and Beer my other favorite thing!
I don't think I need to add an ownage pic to this. Pretty hard to top this pic.


_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 8:21 PM 5-27-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_an another page bites the dust, we might get this done

lets do eeettt


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Coolest. Mom. Ever. For sure.
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
My understanding is that they're quite roomy inside. For 2 people anyway. Sorta like a Scirocco.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »__I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!_
Oil change: check
Speedo gear swap: check
Gear oil change: check
Shakedown run: check
Only a couple of minor items to take care of before it is Cincy time. 
Wooooooo hoooooooo!

like muffler atachments?


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

The chance of this thread making 500 pages are the same as the chance of not having at least 1 rocco break down on the way to Cincy








Oh yeah I just called you guys out!








Here's to making 500


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_dear lord the Cincy thread is spiraling out of controll









its going that way till 500


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
That never needs a reason.









I agree!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
If you want a big 75 hp instead of the huge 90hp a 1.8l will provide you. 
... or you want to keep your car _stock_. 

psh, stock, who needs that?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Was progress made?

I did polish the hood.....
but had to cut my efforts short early to go check on a friends cats b4 going to work.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_









I'm glad someone did. I am like this turn of events in this thread, a lot!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I don't think so. 
Get a Rabbit instead.









fo shizzle


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Make it three:
_Dirty Diesel Duck!_

is there any other kind?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
So what's the matter with your son that doesn't at least brush the sand off his pillows before grabbing some "sleep"?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (atxse-R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atxse-R* »_
good 'nuff reason to bring back this gem!










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_









amazing


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Weather
20% 40% 20% as of this post.

it poured here today http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif good thing my rocc was in the garage


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
No added longevity by having a 1.7? 

There's plenty of added longevity! Only because they're so slow it takes forever to get anywhere!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_so after the first day of driving with the new steering wheel it's all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 10:06 PM 5-27-2008_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif momo ftw


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









Looked at a Jetta MkI for a lister today and then finished polishing and waxing the 16V. Here is a pic from before polishing and waxing:
























Will take a few more in the morning and post after work. A huge improvement from these pics.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Humidity on Saturday is 69%. Oh yeah!

ill bring a spoon to slurp the air


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I FIXED MY PASSENGER SIDE POWER WINDOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OMG!!!















































































what was wrong??


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Day is almost done, and somehow I didn't have a martini.









_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_








Day is almost done.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Changed both outer CV boots today, in between doing 10 other things.
New wastegate diaphragm coming tomorrow.








I'm trying...
I expect everyone to be disappointed once they see the Callaway. It's not pristine. I just don't want no more rust!

i expect disappointment with mine....can we say rattled flat black hatch ftl?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

time for bed...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_The chance of this thread making 500 pages are the same as the chance of not having at least 1 rocco break down on the way to Cincy








Oh yeah I just called you guys out!








Here's to making 500









thanks...***


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I did polish the hood.....
but had to cut my efforts short early to go check on a friends cats b4 going to work.

bit by bit, it gets there


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

new pan


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
what was wrong??

it would roll down, not up... from both switches. So I did a temp fix on the way to cincy last year by switching the polarity on the wires... so down was up and down was down.
I got a new switch for the passenger side... same thing. Called my dad and he said to swap the driver side one instead. So I did that and BAM!! workage..... 
I also took the time to install my new power button surrounds. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*









the workshop
owned


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_The chance of this thread making 500 pages are the same as the chance of not having at least 1 rocco break down on the way to Cincy








Oh yeah I just called you guys out!








Here's to making 500









stop hating you know you secretly still want a scirocco to replace your MKIII


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Let's keep this on topic, boobies are fun, but they also alienate many posters._Timbo inserts a pic..._
/bust. Muahaha he said bust.


Hehehe.... alienates about one in ten posters?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

oem heated seats...that WORK


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
it would roll down, not up... from both switches. So I did a temp fix on the way to cincy last year by switching the polarity on the wires... so down was up and down was down.
I got a new switch for the passenger side... same thing. Called my dad and he said to swap the driver side one instead. So I did that and BAM!! workage..... 
I also took the time to install my new power button surrounds. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

sweet, my pass side like to come down at a good pace then going up it likes to crawl


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Another odd German vehicle....
I think it would be fun to ride.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*









rattle can hatch ftw


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

we need 4 pages to stay on target


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_A
I think it would be fun to ride.


As would this...


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

last days of the car rolling on these wheels


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i cleaned mine today....polishing compound and a coat of wax









That's what I was aiming for, but no wax this year, just have time *do I really have time?) for the polishing compound.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Good night all. 
I'm going to have sweet dreams....


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

I suddenly have a craving for milk


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
stop hating you know you secretly still want a scirocco to replace your MKIII 

considering the mk3 is out of ordre due to damaged oil pan and ps pump bracket you might be right.......nah


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_newbie posting for the cause


Welcome







, are going to Cincy this weekend?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_I expect everyone to be disappointed once they see the Callaway. It's not pristine. I just don't want no more rust!

I don't expect perfection, but I'm sure it looks nice, you own it, don't you?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I FIXED MY PASSENGER SIDE POWER WINDOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OMG!!!















































































Congrats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
it would roll down, not up... from both switches. So I did a temp fix on the way to cincy last year by switching the polarity on the wires... so down was up and down was down.: 

and day was night and night was day, black was white and hot snow fell up.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
considering the mk3 is out of ordre due to damaged oil pan and ps pump bracket you might be right.......nah 

then it's ready to become a parts car


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

im out, sorry guys, ill whore at work tomm though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_

Yay! I leave in less than 36 hours....!

See ya there!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_oem heated seats...that WORK









Awesome. You'll love those in the heat on the drive to cincy!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i cleaned mine today....polishing compound and a coat of wax









I'll probably wash mine tomorrow, maybe get some waxing in if I have time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_im out, sorry guys, ill whore at work tomm though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

boooo it's still early


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
then it's ready to become a parts car

hope to have it back up by this weekend. So nope no mk3 parts for the roccos


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_







Besides Sciroccos my other favorite thing!
I don't think I need to add an ownage pic to this. Pretty hard to top this pic.

Same here.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
lets do eeettt

Working on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
like muffler atachments?









Oh no he di'int!!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*









some mk5 love for you rocco guys


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
hope to have it back up by this weekend. So nope no mk3 parts for the roccos 

good, you still rocking the MKV also?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_The chance of this thread making 500 pages are the same as the chance of  not having at least 1 rocco break down on the way to Cincy








Oh yeah I just called you guys out!








Here's to making 500









So you're saying there's still a chance!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
I agree!









This bears repeating.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

this clip always brings a smile to me


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
So you're saying there's still a chance!!









ummmm not really









Cincy ownage pics - 30 more pages to go



























































































































_Modified by a3vr at 10:57 PM 5-27-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
psh, stock, who needs that?









x2


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (a3vr)*

3 away from target for today


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I did polish the hood.....
but had to cut my efforts short early to go check on a friends cats b4 going to work.

Cool. Can't wait to see the Mars F**king Red in all it's Orange glory.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Cool. Can't wait to see the Mars F**king Red in all it's Orange glory.









hahahahahah


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









I know you are, but what am I?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif momo ftw

x2


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
hahahahahah

Dude you have been killing the pages


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Looked at a Jetta MkI for a lister today and then finished polishing and waxing the 16V. Here is a pic from before polishing and waxing:
























Will take a few more in the morning and post after work. A huge improvement from these pics.

Looking good. Mine will look just like that after Europe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Day is almost done, and somehow I didn't have a martini.










You should do something about that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Dude you have been killing the pages

we will make 500. but 530 would be awesome


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
stop hating you know you secretly still want a scirocco to replace your MKIII 

Everybody knows it's true Josh.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Dude you have been killing the pages

T who wants your teardrops??


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_oem heated seats...that WORK









Another unnecessary accessory.


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

the cause 
just posting for
the cause


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Another odd German vehicle....
I think it would be fun to ride.









True. I almost thought that was a Nurburgring sticker on the front.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_








rattle can hatch ftw

Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_we need 4 pages to stay on target

We can do it.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









funny this looks like a younger version of one of the domain admins at work


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
As would this...









Sure, why not.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_last days of the car rolling on these wheels









I can't wait to see the Porsche wheels.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
T who wants your teardrops??

guy name Chris from DC he is on the org http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Good night all. 
I'm going to have sweet dreams....










It never gets old.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
considering the mk3 is out of ordre due to damaged oil pan and ps pump bracket you might be right.......nah 

That's what you get for driving a MkIII


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

I might be able to accomodate the transfer of them back to md


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_im out, sorry guys, ill whore at work tomm though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Loser.


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

so how many ohio people are going


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

I got a customer satisfaction survey from Carmax today. Needless to say I gave them a glowing review.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Where it asked why I didn't sell to Carmax I wrote "I could have gotten more as parts and scrap metal"


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

That being said, somebody buy my Jeep please.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

How about them Orioles? 10-9 in 11 innings over the Yankees with 9 combines home runs.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Well I got the big compressor going tonight, it'll feel good to be able to get m ore than 1 lug off without having to wait for the compressor to catch up.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Chris are you trying to get to 471 before 12:30am?




_Modified by 53BGTX at 12:19 AM 5-28-2008_


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

lol


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

hmmmm


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (a3vr)*

missed ownage by one post


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (53BGTX)*

2 pages 2 go


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_missed ownage by one post









worse than that you let a MKIII owner get ownage


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*

from this








to this


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_









Awesomeness!!!! Tooo bad i will likely be running duckless on the way TO Cincy.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_









I prefer the pie chart:


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*

hot for a MKV


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*

even hotter


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_even hotter









^+1, love those wheels


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*

stopping power


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)




----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

59+ people coming to cincy
51 sciroccos


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_59+ people coming to cincy
51 sciroccos

I have a feeling there will be some Sciroccos and people that will show up, that don't sign up in advance.


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

slowly trying to prepare my car but i'm definitely
going to try to make the 52nd scirocco spot


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
I have a feeling there will be some Sciroccos and people that will show up, that don't sign up in advance.

yeah it's going to be a nice turnout


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_slowly trying to prepare my car but i'm definitely
going to try to make the 52nd scirocco spot 

we will tow your car there if need be


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

oh yeah sign up well i'm sort of waiting till last minute to confuse the gremlins.


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Finished my my hood paint today, pics coming tomorrow.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_ oh yeah sign up well i'm sort of waiting till last minute to confuse the gremlins. 

I've still got one gremlin, left front turn signal, works for awhile, then it won't , tap the lens and it works


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Wow... when I was working today, you guys went through seven pages?
Looks like I should skip out on tomorrow.


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

for me confusion is part of preventative maintenance.that and give them something broken to gnaw on for the trip


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

How about shot rear stub axles, stripped steering joint shaft, AND right turn signal doesn't work.
(and that doesn't include not having it insured yet either!! at least thats just a phone call!!)
OH WAIT, I sold that scirocco...










_Modified by Rocco_crossing at 12:41 AM 5-28-2008_


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

man your gremlins are gluttonous put them on a diet!!!!
remember skinny gremlins=less weight=faster car


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_man your gremlins are gluttonous put them on a diet!!!!
remember skinny gremlins=less weight=faster car

I think it has something to do with not having been on the road in like 10 yrs. At least the motor and drivetrain has been driven in the last year!! And all the front wear parts are BRAND NEW!!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Sleepy....


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

hopefully if i make it i can get a duck and an explanation for having one


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_hopefully if i make it i can get a duck and an explanation for having one

The explanation is: G-Rocco made me do it.


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

oh okay


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
then it's ready to become a parts car

I did dissections at work yesterday, so I have no problem doing another one on the weekend. Drag it on down to Daun's, and let the scrapping commence...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
AC is for the weak (just like plans)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And you shouln'a auttta done said that 'bout Flask Silver cars eh? They MAY just be lulling you into a false sense of security, now they KNOW you are secure, so they can pull a sneaky dirty trick. Gottta take mine for anouther little test drive tonight for beer and gas....WHEEEEE!!!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Ah, so we get to see her bitchiness in all her glory!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm going to try to learn Italian on my way to Cincy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Like "The First Rule of Italian Racing?" perhaps? (What is behind me is not important) 
But THAT does not apply in convoys, and must be modified thusly" "What is behind me is likely breaking down so I should slow down if there's a VW logo on the grille".


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_dear lord the Cincy thread is spiraling out of controll










In other words, Situation Normal,.......


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Awesome. You'll love those in the heat on the drive to cincy!

i know, right, heated seats in the summer, rock on


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
boooo it's still early

i get up at 645 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
we will make 500. but 530 would be awesome

leave it to roger to go push it one step to far


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I got a customer satisfaction survey from Carmax today. Needless to say I gave them a glowing review.









your offer is good for 7 days chris, and they will buy even if you dont buy theirs


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_How about them Orioles? 10-9 in 11 innings over the Yankees with 9 combines home runs.

i had tickets but couldnt use them


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

In other words, Situation Normal,.......


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Ah, so we get to see her bitchiness in all her glory!

Hey, I resemble that remark! (Just make sure I eat, don't want no pizza rants now do we?







)
Anyway, you sure ain't seeing Klausie, that's a cold hard fact. He just didn't want to come play this year, or he's sick of breathing Carrots soot; one or the other.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Holy crap, this is the best cup of coffee I've had in a week! And I did it w/o coffee filters. How'd I do it? Used a paper towel


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Holy crap, this is the best cup of coffee I've had in a week! And I did it w/o coffee filters. How'd I do it? Used a paper towel









ingenuity at its best


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Good Morning!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*









Picking up Summer Blondes tonight!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_a/c is for the wife.

And we all know that if Cindy ain't happy, ain't nobody happy.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

This kid is reading Obama's mind!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
And we all know that if Cindy ain't happy, ain't nobody happy.

Amen! She is staying home from work today to make cookies!
Whoo Hoo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_dear lord the Cincy thread is spiraling out of controll









More right rudder!!!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Christmas in May


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

For all you caravaners, watch out for the man.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
And we all know that if Cindy ain't happy, ain't nobody happy.

jeff, for our sake, keep her happy


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

I'm so excited...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where is everybody?

Well, last night I was out in Wilmington sandblasting parts for W2W and waiting for the transport company to show up to pick up Cammisa's 16v. The truck arrived around 9:45, but due to plenty of chatting as we unloaded / loaded, we didn't leave the hangar 'til about 1:15.
Now to catch up on yesterday's posts... just in time for today's.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Hehehe.... alienates about one in ten posters?

















Don't get me wrong. I like bewbies well enough. But they're just not what does it for me ya know?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_

Now to catch up on yesterday's posts... just in time for today's.








and im at work today....meaning no scirocco to distract my attention


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_so how many ohio people are going

All of them.
Including you, right?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_ oh yeah sign up well i'm sort of waiting till last minute to confuse the gremlins. 

Well I already need to tow one Scirocco out of Lancaster, why not two?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Shakedown run last night. Made me a little nervous. No farking taillights, and no brakelights. STILL!!!




























































































Need a shadetree alignment and lots more various adjustments. Not looking good but not giving up. Drove it to work today and she seems to be behaving a little better. It's only a 3 mile trip though.








Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Amen! She is staying home from work today to make cookies!
Whoo Hoo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Whoo Hoo?? I couldn't agree more! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
ingenuity at its best









Necessity is the mother of invention!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

****Official Cincy Announcement**** 
If at all possible, please try and collect your empties and either a) take them back with you or b) give the bottles to JediLynne if they're good for a "Michigan $.10 refund."
Either way, it helps me cut down on the 2+ pickup truck loads of trash & empties.








We now return you to your regularly scheduled whoring.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
More right rudder!!!

More cowbell?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Goodmorning.
At work, still posting, don't know why.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_








Don't get me wrong. I like bewbies well enough. But they're just not what does it for me ya know?









I think of them as fine art; I appreciate them, they're nice to look at and all, but I don't want them hangin' around all the time


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

473 own


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

150% mofo


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I might be able to accomodate the transfer of them back to md

I'll get you intouch with the dude then.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

27 more pages


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

my triple gauge panel arrived yesterday, put it in the box with my oil temp and pressure gauges.
timbo, anything you want me to do to prep for the tech event? my dremel is in the car as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_my triple gauge panel arrived yesterday, put it in the box with my oil temp and pressure gauges.
timbo, anything you want me to do to prep for the tech event? my dremel is in the car as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Staging material for the trip has started. Hopefully I will have room for Cindy.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Staging material for the trip has started. Hopefully I will have room for Cindy.









i started lastnight as well....trying to find that balance where i dont rub in the front [too little weight in the rear, but only when i turn full lock], or in the rear [when i hauled 12 12packs of soda plus 10 quarts of oil i rubbed on bumps







]


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_****Official Cincy Announcement**** 
If at all possible, please try and collect your empties and either a) take them back with you or b) give the bottles to JediLynne if they're good for a "Michigan $.10 refund."
Either way, it helps me cut down on the 2+ pickup truck loads of trash & empties.








We now return you to your regularly scheduled whoring.

Crap there goes my recycle bad stations, maybe I'll split her for it


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Staging material for the trip has started. Hopefully I will have room for Cindy.

















Always room for Cindy!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I think of them as fine art; I appreciate them, they're nice to look at and all, but I don't want them hangin' around all the time

Remember, any more than a handful is wasted.















Brendan


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Staging material for the trip has started. Hopefully I will have room for Cindy.









Should I bring a flute? Champage flute that is?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

why are we still on this page?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_why are we still on this page?
\
I was going to ask you the same thing


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_my triple gauge panel arrived yesterday, put it in the box with my oil temp and pressure gauges.
timbo, anything you want me to do to prep for the tech event? my dremel is in the car as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Do you have wire? Like 18 gauge, and ol color except black, red or brown.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Timbo I was loking at redoing my grounds and positive wires....where do you buy sitable cable? what gauge is appropiate? Would the stuff at FLAPS do?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

nothing like waiting till the last minute to prep for cincy.
thursday night plans include.
mount new wheels
oil change
wash car
remove bump strips
top off gear oil


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Do you have wire? Like 18 gauge, and ol color except black, red or brown.

i got 14 gauge right now in yellow....but i can see if i cant acquire some 18 gauge in colors


_Modified by frd206 at 10:15 AM 5-28-2008_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

This page has lived too long.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_This page has lived too long.

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

This page must die!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*









This page!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*









Roxy says "Post!"


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

dear lord this thread has filled up with random pictures. wtf is going on?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*









Michael Bee says "Post!"


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_dear lord this thread has filled up with random pictures. wtf is going on?

This is the Scirocco forum, right?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Random pics continue. 








I am taking up pole vaulting.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*









I'm itching all over from fiberglass right now. If it was atleast for my cars, but no. It's for speaker pods for a Iveco turbo daily


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Timbo I was loking at redoing my grounds and positive wires....where do you buy sitable cable? what gauge is appropiate? Would the stuff at FLAPS do?

My FLAPS had some 2 gauge wire, and terminals. 2 gauge is too big for a front-mounted battery, but it's perfect for a rear one.
I ordered 4 gauge marine battery cable off of ebay. It was of the ANCOR brand. VERY flexable and good wire.
DO NOT SOLDER BATTERY CABLE!!! This makes it inflexible, and starts corrosion. ONLY CRIMP!! 
Remember, the only solder in your car should be inside the ECU. There should be no solder on wires anywhere. That's why wires that get soldered turn green and the insulation flakes off in a couple of years several inches from where the joint is.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Random pics continue. 
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j85/bigtavo/154GM8W1004.jpg[img]
I am taking up pole vaulting.
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

I never got what was so great about that picture. That girl has no azz.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (eurocco)*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I never got what was so great about that picture. That girl has no azz.

I believe the angle is what is throwing you off.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*









People carrier.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*









This page is dead.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

And this page is ...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

One more question about corrotion......I know that cutting and re-crimpimg is what people do to refresh some connections, I wonderred if carb cleaner would eat some of that stuff away.... Am I crazy to suggest this?

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
My FLAPS had some 2 gauge wire, and terminals. 2 gauge is too big for a front-mounted battery, but it's perfect for a rear one.
I ordered 4 gauge marine battery cable off of ebay. It was of the ANCOR brand. VERY flexable and good wire.
DO NOT SOLDER BATTERY CABLE!!! This makes it inflexible, and starts corrosion. ONLY CRIMP!! 
Remember, the only solder in your car should be inside the ECU. There should be no solder on wires anywhere. That's why wires that get soldered turn green and the insulation flakes off in a couple of years several inches from where the joint is.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I never got what was so great about that picture. That girl has no azz.









I say she has azz


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*









I say the freshman 15 got a hold of her. 


_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 11:16 AM 5-28-2008_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*









You decide.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Pushing this thread to 500 with or without your help!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Good news: adapters should *finally* get here today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Bad news: failed safety inspection today. Bad rear wheel bearings. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Good news: New parts on the way from GAP. Not sure if they'll get here in time.








Best news: Either of those ladies above can borrow my pole for vaulting practice anytime.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Good news: adapters should *finally* get here today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Bad news: failed safety inspection today. Bad rear wheel bearings. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Good news: New parts on the way from GAP. Not sure if they'll get here in time.








Best news: Either of those ladies above can borrow my pole for vaulting practice anytime.









GAP will have parts ordered today to you tomorrow.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Pushing this thread to 500 with or without your help!

Not gonna happen!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Meh.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
GAP will have parts ordered today to you tomorrow.

Last two times they took 2 days. I'm hoping you're right.
Anyone have caliper piston compressors? Oh wait, do the rears screw in? I forget. My Bentley is in the trunk...


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Good news: adapters should *finally* get here today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

we are in the same holding pattern


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Last two times they took 2 days. I'm hoping you're right.
Anyone have caliper piston compressors? Oh wait, do the rears screw in? I forget. My Bentley is in the trunk...

yes the rears screw in


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

OK, pushin' it towards 500.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i had tickets but couldnt use them









C'mon! Hook a brotha up!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
C'mon! Hook a brotha up!









g/f got to em 1st


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And you shouln'a auttta done said that 'bout Flask Silver cars eh? They MAY just be lulling you into a false sense of security, now they KNOW you are secure, so they can pull a sneaky dirty trick. Gottta take mine for anouther little test drive tonight for beer and gas....WHEEEEE!!!!

I'm not worried, because my friend has been borrowing my silver one, so if it breaks down, he fixes it.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

i had a bit of a misfire on the shake down drive.... I poked around and couldn't find anything, until I went to pull a spark plug out. 
The wire was COVERED in oil... the entire plug hole was covered. So I checked all 4 of them... 
covered
in
oil








I realized that I forgot to torque down the center 2 valve cover bolts. And with a 2 hour shake down drive, there was plenty of time for it to leak oil like no ones bidness.... 
I pulled one plug out last night and realized that was a BIG mistake. Oil dripped down onto the piston.







I'm gonna be kickin' out smoke for an hour.








Needless to say I left the other 3 in... shoved rags down in their to soak up all the excess oil. We'll see how they look when I get home.
Sunroof gets installed today... WOOOOOT! I've got $375 wrapped up in this stupid sunroof. It better be worth it!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

See? EVIL!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_








I say the freshman 15 got a hold of her. 

_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 11:16 AM 5-28-2008_

ouch


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
ouch

Hurts so good.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Still waiting for my replacement brake lines to arrive yesterday


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Still waiting for my replacement brake lines to arrive yesterday

















im really hoping im not leaking coolant, i topped up my fluids lastnight and coolant was way low.
i also thought i was out of brake fluid, cuz my new brake fluid is soo clean compared to my old grimey stuff that the resvior looked empty. i nearly sh!t a brick


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

We are inside "The 48 hour prior to leaving for Cincy window" when unexplained crap will start happening to our cars!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Leaving for lunch post.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Guys, I was not going to say anthing but it was the "Ouch" comment that was made that got me to thinking about messed up views...
In neither of those pictures does this girl look bad, or ill or ouch over weight.
The continued construction of beauty that women have to uphold in our society is deplorable. Always bonbarded with images of what people think is "attractive." Yeah, because people think that anoraxia is preffered.
If as *MEN,* we keep buying into this ideas we are going to continue seing issues accross the board. I consider this a bit objectifiyng of women in general. Although I have to say I did not always THINK about how what I do affected others.
So if you guys see me ranting I have reason for it I am a Father of two girls one of which is in her formative years at 13 and this is a but trashy even for us trying to push onto 500..... Please dont forget to think about your daughters, wife, mother and sisters when you type words like bitches and fatty, and chick.
Ok end of rant. I know no one here is meanspirited otherwise I would not be here, but I just want to lay down the grounwork for more sensitive usage of your brain. Even when we push for 500 dont do it at the expense of others by objectifing a group or individual
I hope you van understand where I am coming from,
thanks,
Tony




_Modified by Neptuno at 12:40 PM 5-28-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_We are inside "The 48 hour prior to leaving for Cincy window" when unexplained crap will start happening to our cars!

uhhh yeah...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
I hope you van understand where I am coming from,
thanks,
Tony


Thanks Tony for saying what had to be said.
Drew (red-neck, gun-toting sonuvabitch that'll waiting up the first night his daughter's out...)


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Guys, I was not going to say anthing but it was the "Ouch" comment that was made that got me to thinking about messed up views...
In neither of those pictures does this girl look bad, or ill or ouch over weight.
The continued construction of beauty that women have to uphold in our society is deplorable. Always bonbarded with images of what people think is "attractive." Yeah, because people think that anoraxia is preffered.
If as *MEN,* we keep buying into this ideas we are going to continue seing issues accross the board. I consider this a bit objectifiyng of women in general. Although I have to say I did not always THINK about how what I do affected others.
So if you guys see me ranting I have reason for it I am a Father of two girls one of which is in her formative years at 13 and this is a but trashy even for us trying to push onto 500..... Please dont forget to think about your daughters, wife, mother and sisters when you type words like bitches and fatty, and chick.
Ok end of rant. I know no one here is meanspirited otherwise I would not be here, but I just want to lay down the grounwork for more sensitive usage of your brain. Even when we push for 500 dont do it at the expense of others by objectifing a group or individual
I hope you van understand where I am coming from,
thanks,
Tony
_Modified by Neptuno at 12:40 PM 5-28-2008_

my ouch was more directed at the comment below the pictures, but your point is well taken tony http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

I forgot to mention this last night, but I have filled up with gas yesterday and calculated my mileage, and I got 33 mpg on the previous tank. I usually get around 31, so there was a slight improvement.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

alright everyone pull your panties out of your ass.
the picture onthe right is from when she was in high school, picture on the left if from college. and it's a common thing for all freshman to gain some weight due to change in diet. I did not say she looked ugly or that she was overweight. she is an athlete and her body is tuned for her sport.


_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 1:09 PM 5-28-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_alright everyone pull your panties out of your ass.
the picture onthe *left* is from when she was in high school, picture on the *left* if from college. and it's a common thing for all freshman to gain some weight due to change in diet. I did not say she looked ugly or that she was overweight. she is an athlete and her body is tuned for her sport.

which one is on the left ?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

right=high school left=college


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

I diggz chickz.








and some accidental ownage.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_right=high school left=college
















I'm never taking directions from you
25 pages left... lets go!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

More porn from me...


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

If anybody is planing a trip across Europe I strongly suggest visiting Sweden


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_If anybody is planing a trip across Europe I strongly suggest visiting Sweden










I will be going across Europe next week, but sadly, no Sweden this time around.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_

25 pages left... lets go! 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Nothing beats Sideboob. Nothing (NSFW)


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

My adapters are HERE!
My turn to the dark side is almost complete.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_My adapters are HERE!
My turn to the dark side is almost complete.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

All you need now is a car that will pass inspection.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Random shot of my first scirocco. God I miss her.... RIP


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_Random shot of my first scirocco. God I miss her.... RIP


















My first roc...


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

And just saw that I only need 10.... 9 more posts to get to a 1000








Random shot of what Renault's are good for:


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_Random shot of my first scirocco. God I miss her.... RIP

















are you coming to cincy?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trxnkEIsoLc
Bugatti Veyron looks a bit like a new scirocco.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_All you need now is a car that will pass inspection.









Eh, it doesn't expire till the day I drive back. I'll get it re-inspected next week. I think you get 7 days grace period for an inspection failure in PA (I think).
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

I ordered a back-up light switch from GAP yesterday afternoon and I am holding the part in my hands (actually it is sitting on the desk) as I type this. They are good.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_I ordered a back-up light switch from GAP yesterday afternoon and I am holding the part in my hands (actually it is sitting on the desk) as I type this. They are good.

Dont do like me and keep looking at it for so long that you dont put it in the car.....what did I do with it?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Eh, it doesn't expire till the day I drive back. I'll get it re-inspected next week. I think you get 7 days grace period for an inspection failure in PA (I think).
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

md historic non-inspection registration ftmfw


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_I ordered a back-up light switch from GAP yesterday afternoon and I am holding the part in my hands (actually it is sitting on the desk) as I type this. They are good.

gap has their sh!t together for reals


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
gap has their sh!t together for reals

I don't know; I don't have the shipment confirmation yet!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I don't know; I don't have the shipment confirmation yet!
















You should see it around 5pm.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

MORE CINCY PICS!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

joe just make sure your wheel bearing does not explode on the trip


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_joe just make sure your wheel bearing does not explode on the trip

I'm going to check how bad it is tonight. If the parts come from GAP quickly enough, I'll swap the bearings tomorrow.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_joe just make sure your wheel bearing does not explode on the trip

That's not very sporting. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
That's not very sporting. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

He's jus' jealous 'bout the Porsche wheels.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
That's not very sporting. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

x2 optimism people, optimism...the cars can hear us
got one


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_joe just make sure your wheel bearing does not explode on the trip

I honestly hope that doesnot happen


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*









Low flow muffler.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
x2 optimism people, optimism...the cars can hear us

darn!
Put a picture there man


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

BTDT.
Here's to hoping no more lost parts this year!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_joe just make sure your wheel bearing does not explode on the trip

a muffler bearing on the other hand........


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
darn!
Put a picture there man

done, put up one of my hatch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
done, put up one of my hatch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Are you having someone ct all these stickers for you or are you doing them? That is one thing that I have noticed, and you have a bunch of stickers that look custom


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_








Low flow muffler.

Muffler shop: Ok sir, your exhuast is installed.
Joe: Wait, where's the muffler?!
Muffler shop: You wanted a low restriction exhaust, right? It's doesn't get any lower than this.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Is that Jim? on the left?

_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_








Low flow muffler.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_are you coming to cincy?

If you guys buy ma a two way ticket, shure!








I know I belonge more in this tread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
but if you want to reach 500 pages you need all the help you can get


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Are you having someone ct all these stickers for you or are you doing them? That is one thing that I have noticed, and you have a bunch of stickers that look custom

ive bought them from various places. i really should just get a vinyl cutter though with how many stickers i go through


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

if you want fishbowl stickers though, i dig up the screen name of the guy who sells them


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

why does work need to get in the way of post whoring this thread.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Is that Jim? on the left?


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
He was verifying that Joe's muffler was no longer there. We needed an expert.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_why does work need to get in the way of post whoring this thread.

You need a new job if it gets in the way of post whoring.
Flood protection







gets in the way, though.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Watch out! I am trying to close GAP.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_
If you guys buy ma a two way ticket, shure!








I know I belonge more in this tread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
but if you want to reach 500 pages you need all the help you can get









We are not post snobs here. We take all kinds.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*









The award winning timob!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
You need a new job if it gets in the way of post whoring.
Flood protection







gets in the way, though.

yes it does


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

48 hours until we roll into mecca!


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_48 hours until we roll into mecca!

Im changing my erl right now.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_48 hours until we roll into mecca!


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Hood paint is done too, should I post a pic or wait til mecca?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_Hood paint is done too, should I post a pic or wait til mecca?

Duh, post a pic. Get's us closer to the 500 page goal.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

YAR!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_









QUIT LEANING ON MY CAR!!!!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
QUIT LEANING ON MY CAR!!!!









Do you recognize the cankles of the dude doing the leaning?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Do you recognize the cankles of the dude doing the leaning?

that's greg talking to Mrs Lee


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
that's greg talking to Mrs Lee

I think it is El T.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
I think it is El T.









different color shorts


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Duh, post a pic. Get's us closer to the 500 page goal.

Good call.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
I think it is El T.









Nope not me....I had another pair all weekend long


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Nope not me....I had another pair all weekend long









You are right. My bad. It was GREG!








Owned


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

20 min and no posts


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_20 min and no posts





































i had to drive from work


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

23 pages, lets get it done


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

keep on posting


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_23 pages, lets get it done

You can't do it!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

supercharger duck


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_23 pages, lets get it done

we need 11.5 pages tonight and 11.5 tomorrow to meet our goal


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

mk5 kia rear view mirror duck


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

my mk5 kia duck


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
You can't do it!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
we need 11.5 pages tonight and 11.5 tomorrow to meet our goal

we can do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif someone just needs to try and unseat me as the biggest postwhore


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

more pink on my car








and more quack


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZImxYLIF7I 
Like this guy got unseated?


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Here it is:








Name the movie.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_Here it is:








Name the movie.

deathmobile ftw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

later peeps...make it happen


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_later peeps...make it happen

oh sure leave us in the heat of battle


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

I gots to get rolling pretty soon here too.
Laters.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_Here it is:








Name the movie.

Wasn't that from Death Race 2000?
So cheesey it was fun.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I gots to get rolling pretty soon here too.
Laters.

Gas (cost $53.00







)and beer have been got. Which means the car found a bunch of gears in a satisfactory manner. New (bulletproof Kevlar) clutch is still fuffy and not good for enthusiastic driving though. Yet......








On the not-so great front:
http://forecast.weather.gov/Ma...4&e=1
TStorms http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by punchbug at 3:48 PM 5-28-2008_


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Wasn't that from Death Race 2000?
So cheesey it was fun.

Nope, keep guessing guys, no one got it yet. It was from a made to be cheesy movie that only had 2 good parts in it.


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

got my fuel pump in today.. this will be my 1st scirocco operation. wish me luck!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_
Nope, keep guessing guys, no one got it yet. It was from a made to be cheesy movie that only had 2 good parts in it.

Wasn't it called Death Proof?


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

"CREEEEEEAK" nos4a2 has risen to help whore the pages to 500


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Dusty ducks:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
This bears repeating.









Most definitely!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
It never gets old.

Then, I'll post again too.....


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Wasn't it called Death Proof?


worst movie ever! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

http://www.weather.com/outlook...iving


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (atxse-R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atxse-R* »_
worst movie ever! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Worse than let's say this:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0275022
?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_








You decide.


I'll take both!


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

Oh and anybody have any idea where to get "Adobe Camera Raw 4.4.1" for photoshop? I've formated the computer and forgot to make a backup. Adobes site is no help, just getting error messages. I know I could use some other raw converter, but no


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_Oh and anybody have any idea where to get "Adobe Camera Raw 4.4.1" for photoshop? I've formated the computer and forgot to make a backup. Adobes site is no help, just getting error messages. I know I could use some other raw converter, but no









Windows
Mac


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

undead duck


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_
Worse than let's say this:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0275022
?

well i couldnt say. ive never seen that wreck


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
Windows
Mac

Like I said. Adobe's site just gives off "Site Area Temporarily Unavailable" errors (or システムメインテナンスのため本サービスを一時停止しております。ご利用の皆様にはご不便をおかけして大変申し訳ございません。メインテナンス作業が終り次第、サービスを開始できるよう準備を進めておりますので、今しばらくお待ち下さいますようお願いいたします。 chineese







)
anybody know any mirrors?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

They work for me. Maybe their site sees that you are not in the US, and it's not correctly redirecting you.
Try this: for win
http://download.adobe.com/pub/...1.zip
and this: for mac
http://download.adobe.com/pub/...1.dmg


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

13 min without a post


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Try this: for win
http://download.adobe.com/pub/...1.zip


That worked like a charm. Tnx timbo!


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

its kinda funny that all these people are coming from hundreds of miles away and i'm worried about eighty


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_its kinda funny that all these people are coming from hundreds of miles away and i'm worried about eighty

The Moral: Quit worrying and get there. Have faith in your car.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

The march to 500..........continues. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

yeah i know the cool thing is that it has never left me stranded(knock on wood)and i've had it since 2000. a little rough but reliable


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## Scirocco Manifesto (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Hahahaha








That poor, poor Audi


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

thousands of ports coming right up


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

so do they tune hondas with sledge hammers?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_its kinda funny that all these people are coming from hundreds of miles away and i'm worried about eighty

Hundreds? Try about 1085 or so, in a car I have hardly driven this year. Last year I drove it a lot for the month before Cincy. This year I haven't even used half a tank of gas.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I used to drive small block Chevy's with no air filter down dusty roads...the dust is good for 'em








Sandblast sand? Yikes!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Hundreds? Try about 1085 or so, in a car I have hardly driven this year. Last year I drove it a lot for the month before Cincy. This year I haven't even used half a tank of gas.


I've been driving mine all over the place to test it out, already went to NJ once so I have good faith that I'll make it to the west coast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Ok, here's a post to take up space. Yesterday or the day before I posted freshly washed pics, and here they are again:
























And here are some post polish and waxing:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_I used to drive small block Chevy's with no air filter down dusty roads...the dust is good for 'em








Sandblast sand? Yikes!

Just the engine, or a whole car?


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

mine is the only car i own so it gets driven daily all 
year but that is mostly around town,maybe a highway will help stretch the ole tires


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Well crap! You can barely tell there is a difference. When I am looking at it I can see a huge difference, especially close up. In other news, I have packed the trunk with chair, tools, Bentley, beer, fluids for the car and some snacks. Going to pack a small suitcase shortly and I will be ready to head out tomorrow a.m.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Kind of slowing down here tonight aren't we....


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

what type of polish carnauba or sand


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHcV8vZ96OM


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

how do people come up with this stuff


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_how do people come up with this stuff

boredom mostly.
Or maybe it's trying to reach 500 pages in the Cincy thread!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
boredom mostly.
Or maybe it's trying to reach 500 pages in the Cincy thread!










it looks like 500 pages is possible now


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

hi ho hi ho its off to 500 we go


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Now I've got to decide if I want to sell my spare set of Euro lights at Cincy...
Should have posted much further back on a beer request that I can't get here either. Oh well, if that's the only "problem" I've got then I am doing well.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (nos4a2)*

11 pages a day. Can we do it? Considering that most of us will be traveling on Friday, I'm starting to doubt it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Of course, Timbo and I can keep posting the whole way there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

so where do i get my smilees from


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

It would be a lot easier without flood protection.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

So we should all become moderators so we don't have flood protection.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_so where do i get my smilees from


Right under where you type your post. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I just realized that if you "quick reply" you don't get emoticons. So you gotta click the blue reply button next to one of the posts.
OWNED!!!!


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

have you ever tried to get posts out of the basement carpet? not fun


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_have you ever tried to get posts out of the basement carpet? not fun


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









CINCY!!!!!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Somebody buy Chris's Jeep.


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: (nos4a2)*

WOOHOO
































































smilees thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Ronal bears. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Somebody buy Chris's Jeep.

Yeah, really!!!!
I feel bad because I had to temporarily bum cash off of my parents because nobody's bought it yet.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









Farthest traveled award winner!








Error
Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 10 seconds.
» Go Back


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

21 to go


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*









Rollin on dubs son!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*









Love the white wheels.

I hope Cathy doesn't try to read this page.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I only have 1 more day of work before over 2 weeks off.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Well, time to go home. The whorage shall continue shortly.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*









I am the king of the 1 second flood protection slam.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Trying to carry the load for a while.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Foglights are all set (brackets are temporary), sub is working and the new door cards with 6-1/2" ROUND speakers kick a$$.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Did everyone go to bed?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

This post will tie me for 10th most posts with scirocco*joe.


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

i'm just a noob trying to do my part but i have to go for a little while to get some coffee


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

This one puts me comfortably into 10th all by myself.
Joe in the morning when he checks the count!


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

61/2 huh how did you get them to fit


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

User Posts 
frd206 2183 
Mtl-Marc 1718 
Chris16vRocco 1323 
G-rocco 1167 
mr lee 936 
timbo2132 933 
punchbug 813 
16VScirrocco88 794 
85roccoZ400 791 
bigtavo 581 
scirocco*joe 580


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Going to bed after finishing this page.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Error 
Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 21 seconds.


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

vampire blood in me so i'll be up all night


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Error 
Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 21 seconds.


















Two in a row!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

What up, Jeff?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Just getting to the end of the page so I can go to bed. I will talk to you tomorrow Timbo.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_I will talk to you tomorrow Timbo.


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo's sig* »_*Why do something today when you can put it off until tomorrow?*


ah!


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

deh deh deh 
another page bites the dust


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Yeah, really!!!!
I feel bad because I had to temporarily bum cash off of my parents because nobody's bought it yet.









It's a tough time to sell an SUV or truck, but I saw the pics, and I'm surprised no one has, since it looks nice and clean.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_








Farthest traveled award winner!








Error
Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 10 seconds.
» Go Back









Was he from Washington or something?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_








Rollin on dubs son!









That guy's garage kicks ass!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_i'm just a noob trying to do my part but i have to go for a little while to get some coffee 

Well that's cool. Your like a relief poster.


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

so besides me who also has a short distance to go


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_so besides me who also has a short distance to go

Daun!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Just got home....downstairs to print more t-shirts.
Tomorrow is going to be a busy day....


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

well of course
yep just doing my part 
if i do a good job maybe the timob will be pleased
and let me join


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Just have to plug the I Pod adapter into the back of my stereo in the morning, throw in the suitcase, maybe a few parts I don't need, and someone else does, fill the cooler and off to Julie's I go. Bought a bag of fireballs today too. When I get sleepy maybe they will keep me awake.


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

Atomic Fireballs Rock!!!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_Atomic Fireballs Rock!!!

Yes. We usually keep them and sometimes other candy hidden in our filing cabinet at work.


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

cool 
well i gotta go coffee awaits but i shall return later


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Wasn't it called Death Proof?

Yep!


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (atxse-R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atxse-R* »_worst movie ever! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Yep!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*

I've never heard of it, but then I lead a sheltered life.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Will a Rabbit fuse panel work in a mkI 'rocco?


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I've never heard of it, but then I lead a sheltered life.

If anyone has a DVD player and you want to see, Ill bring it and show you the good parts (about 20 mins).


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Now I've got to decide if I want to sell my spare set of Euro lights at Cincy...
Should have posted much further back on a beer request that I can't get here either. Oh well, if that's the only "problem" I've got then I am doing well.

what beer are you looking for??


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
what beer are you looking for??


Natty bo


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_

Natty bo









is that what you want t?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
is that what you want t?


No I got Mike getting that for us...I am putting a bunch of different beers in a troff at our reherasal dinner.
Scirocco joe has a case of yeungling comming, I should have asked him for Iron City instead, but Oh well








Oh and chollad is bringing me back something special from CANADA
I can not think about anything else that I can not get here


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
It's a tough time to sell an SUV or truck, but I saw the pics, and I'm surprised no one has, since it looks nice and clean.

Thanks for the compliment.
I shoulda sold the damn thing 2 years ago like I wanted to, but I couldn't because my Mom didn't want me to offend my Aunt and Uncle (whom I bought it from). Bad timing on my part.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Was he from Washington or something?

Yep, Sciroccoracer7 from Tacoma, WA.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
That guy's garage kicks ass!

Agreed, too bad about all the spot-a-pots in front though.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Well that's cool. Your like a relief poster.

Are you available middays?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I've never heard of it, but then I lead a sheltered life.

Climb out from under the Scirocco/lawnmower/pickup once in a while, will ya?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

That's right, the post whore's back, baby!!!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

what?


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Mah GTI:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

If you want us to unpimp this thing let me hear you say what?

_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_what?

OWNED!!!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

love volvo 240's


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_love volvo 240's

I miss it. It was such a good car.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

last part needed to mount the wheels came in today


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Sweet. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
I honestly hope that doesnot happen

Would you dishonestly hope it does not happen?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

tires are being mount tomorrow also. nothing like waiting till the last minute to get things done


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Would you dishonestly hope it does not happen?



Never


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

love the sticker that comes with the adaptors


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
QUIT LEANING ON MY CAR!!!!









Hehehe... that was me, I'd recognize those shoes anywhere. Still have 'em, they usually aer my 'stand around at car shows' shoes. 
Although I have some new ones for cincy, courtesy of my new Job.
FWIW, I think I'm hitting on your wife in that pics, as we both lean against your car.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_tires are being mount tomorrow also. nothing like waiting till the last minute to get things done

yeap I know, I found new positive cables from the Battery to the starter 2Ga and then some 4Ga from there to the alternator, not to mention regrounding the negative all the way to the transmission all at 9pm mostly in the dark


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re:  (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_love the sticker that comes with the adaptors









Haha, yea, got that same one stuck on my roll-away.


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Less than 20 pages guys!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_supercharger duck


This pic makes me


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Greg I think the H&R Sticker will get added to your rear cargo shelf sticker collection


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Or maybe it's trying to reach 500 pages in the Cincy thread!









Don't you people have something BETTER to do with your time? Like pack your car for the trip? Make last minute repairs? Trying to catch up on this thread (since this morning) is keeping me from a date with my pillow.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_








Rollin on dubs son!









Leave my dunk alone


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Don't you people have something BETTER to do with your time? Like pack your car for the trip? Make last minute repairs? Trying to catch up on this thread (since this morning) is keeping me from a date with my pillow.

If it wasnt for the last minute, Id never get anything done.


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

All I have is laundry, packing,getting a tent, hooking up my ipod adapter and putting in the drivers side shelf to do.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_vampire blood in me so i'll be up all night

And here it is 12:20 AM and where are you???


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_Greg I think the H&R Sticker will get added to your rear cargo shelf sticker collection

Sweet. I do in fac, have H&R spacers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Don't you people have something BETTER to do with your time? Like pack your car for the trip? Make last minute repairs? Trying to catch up on this thread (since this morning) is keeping me from a date with my pillow.

Nope.








The car's getting packed and washed tomorrow after work.


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Sweet. I do in fac, have H&R spacers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Me too. *high fives*


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*












































































_Modified by Neptuno at 12:26 AM 5-29-2008_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

unleashing the ducks


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
Leave my dunk alone
















dunK?








Or Donk?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
what beer are you looking for??

Paulaner Helles, 2nd choices Hacker Pschorr or Augustiner, all German.
Hell, even real Lowenbrau.
I can now get Paulaner wheat beer up here, but I don't always want wheat beer.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Wait I should quote myself

_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_









































































_Modified by Neptuno at 12:26 AM 5-29-2008_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Agreed, too bad about all the spot-a-pots in front though.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

all this pictures are gona kill 56k's


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Your quote is empty


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

I will look but not much time to shop around

_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Paulaner Helles, 2nd choices Hacker Pschorr or Augustiner, all German.
Hell, even real Lowenbrau.
I can now get Paulaner wheat beer up here, but I don't always want wheat beer.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Your quote is empty









Push up


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

High mileage long trip guy here.








R32 ownage.


_Modified by TooRoundTDI at 9:32 PM 5-28-2008_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Don't you people have something BETTER to do with your time? Like pack your car for the trip? Make last minute repairs? Trying to catch up on this thread (since this morning) is keeping me from a date with my pillow.

Nope, car is packed, small suitcase is packed and that's it. Sh*t, I need to sleep. Oh well. Good night all.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I will look but not much time to shop around


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Wouldn't mind finding one of those Devil ducks for a coworker of mine because she has that as a tattoo.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

482 down, 18 to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_









































































And I should've quoted you too.
_Modified by Neptuno at 12:26 AM 5-29-2008_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Wouldn't mind finding one of those Devil ducks for a coworker of mine because she has that as a tattoo.

For those check the mall......maybe a store like hot topic or spencers gifts


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

I have to be at work at 7am


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

so we have 1 day to hit 500


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
For those check the mall......maybe a store like hot topic or spencers gifts

Do they have malls in Maine?


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_482 down, 18 to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We got it.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Ok, here's a post to take up space. Yesterday or the day before I posted freshly washed pics, and here they are again:
























And here are some post polish and waxing:


















Did I show you my pics? Oh, of course I did. Now look at that, I went and wasted space on this page.....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Do they have malls in Maine?









You know, I am not sure


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
For those check the mall......maybe a store like hot topic or spencers gifts
 
Will do.
Error
Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 8 seconds.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Do they have malls in Maine?









Malls....? What is a malls?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
You know, I am not sure

3 that I know of. One of them is a two story deal too. We really moved up when they built that one. Of course it's over 100 miles away from me.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

See you all tomorrow.....


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_
We got it.

For the cause..


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Malls....? What is a malls?









I think thats where they keep the stupid teenagers.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
3 that I know of. One of them is a two story deal too. We really moved up when they built that one. Of course it's over 100 miles away from me.

Wow! 2 stories!


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Closest mall to me is like 30 mins, damn living in the boonies for easy store access!


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*

Well I fly out tomorrow morning, I'll see you guys there, I'm off to the garage to weld on my manifold that doesn't need to be done by friday







. Hope you guys break 500 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_Well I fly out tomorrow morning, I'll see you guys there, I'm off to the garage to weld on my manifold that doesn't need to be done by friday







. Hope you guys break 500 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Godspeed on your trip! We HAVE to make 500!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Hehehe... that was me, I'd recognize those shoes anywhere. Still have 'em, they usually aer my 'stand around at car shows' shoes. 
Although I have some new ones for cincy, courtesy of my new Job.
FWIW, I think I'm hitting on your wife in that pics, as we *both* lean against your car.


bwahahahahahaha









_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_Now Greg, I know better than that









^^ she knows better than that


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*

I hope to be well into Illinois in 24hrs. But unfortunately it will be in a 4 slammed door ugly black POS. with a clicking cv (spare will be in car!!)


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

I'm still printing t-shirts.


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_I'm still printing t-shirts.









Think of all the happy Roccers!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_
Think of all the happy Roccers!

And me being one of them!!!!


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_And me being one of them!!!!









Im in the "hope theres some left" boat.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_
Think of all the happy Roccers!


yes, we are out there picking for the trip to Mecca


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_yes, we are out there picking for the trip to Mecca









Way less than 24 hrs before I leave!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*

All I have to say is thank God for my wife! She bought groceries and got the house ready for guests and a party. I've been messing around with my car and printing t-shirts.
(tired)
I think I'll be swapping my fuel dizzy tomorrow, as the one I have in there (a) might be sticking and (b) is the 1980-83 small venturi unit.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*

I'm eating fried chicken, mac 'n cheese and cornbread leftovers, right now, courtesy of the aforementioned wifey. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_I'm eating fried chicken, mac 'n cheese and cornbread leftovers, right now, courtesy of the aforementioned wifey. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

I just had spaghetti-os, it was awesome.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_
I just had spaghetti-os, it was awesome.

I haven't had those in a long time...probably once or twice in my life.
Well, goodnight. Long day tomorrow.


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_I haven't had those in a long time...probably once or twice in my life.
Well, goodnight. Long day tomorrow.

Im out too, bring us to 500 daytime posters!










_Modified by TooRoundTDI at 11:34 PM 5-28-2008_


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_
Way less than 24 hrs before I leave!


I'm leaving Tampa for Cincy in 2 hours


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_I'm leaving Tampa for Cincy in 2 hours









You still gonna be leaving Cville GA around 6?


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

i go and get a little coffee and poof everybody leaves


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

i think rear is missing something.


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

c'mon where is everybody?i guess i'll post to myself.
(hope i don't lose an eye)


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

C'mon guys. I go work a 15 hour-day, and you guys only make it through 9 pages?
Pick up the freakin' slack!


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

i'm trying but its hard alone


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

vampire duck posting the graveyard shift


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (nos4a2)*

leaving now for Cincy








see you guys Friday


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

be safe
see you there


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

running out of pics


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

its 6am do you know where your posters are


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (nos4a2)*

I just got up. Heading to sciroccojim's later to help him with shirts n lanyards.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

mornin' timob


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Morning over here! Now to chatch up on what I missed over the night


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_









Pffff.... that's nothing:








Altho it's in kilometers not miles.... And it's from a T4 transporter (eurovan







) it's still more


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

And btw. That's 468904.721427 miles for you yanks








And 999 posts for me


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

Feels like I'm talking to myself








Wörthersee 08 scirocco content:








And if my counting is not incorect I'm at a 1000 posts


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (nos4a2)*

Hahaha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_








running out of pics


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Well, goodnight. Long day tomorrow.

That was tomorrow, now is today.






















I am signing off, the car is packed, ready to leave. 
See you Friday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

Moar!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
oh sure leave us in the heat of battle

i shouldnt have left lastnight, only late people and frustration ensued


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Gas (cost $53.00







)and beer have been got. Which means the car found a bunch of gears in a satisfactory manner. New (bulletproof Kevlar) clutch is still fuffy and not good for enthusiastic driving though. Yet......










does that mean cathy is in a rocc?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_
That worked like a charm. Tnx timbo!

timob running sh!t again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
The Moral: Quit worrying and get there. Have faith in your car.

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Scirocco Manifesto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco Manifesto* »_Hahahaha








That poor, poor Audi









hondas and VAG do not play in the same league


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

I'm awake.... 
gotta finish installing my sunroof, and button up a few things on the interior. 
I'm picking Sciroccoracer7 up @ the airport around 6pm.. .then it's drinking time


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_11 pages a day. Can we do it? Considering that most of us will be traveling on Friday, I'm starting to doubt it.

me too


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Of course, Timbo and I can keep posting the whole way there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

if i can find my cell phone box, i can use mine as a modem....where the hell did i put that box?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Tomorrow is going to be a busy day....
 *ITS CINCY*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_

Natty bo









i was thinking about bringing some and inaguriating any who have not parktook of essex's finest back water yet


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_tires are being mount tomorrow also. nothing like waiting till the last minute to get things done

so long as it gets done


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

What I need to do is attach a webcam to my hood, and set it to auto-post on the vortex a new picture every 5 minutes of the convoy. Muahaha!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

can we have a stellar day today?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_What I need to do is attach a webcam to my hood, and set it to auto-post on the vortex a new picture every 5 minutes of the convoy. Muahaha!

ustream.tv
^^ start a channel like we did on the way to h2oi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit : own










_Modified by mr lee at 4:57 AM 5-29-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
if i can find my cell phone box, i can use mine as a modem....where the hell did i put that box?









Yes, I find boxes make the best modems.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I just got up. Heading to sciroccojim's later to help him with shirts n lanyards.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I'm picking Sciroccoracer7 up @ the airport around 6pm.. .then it's drinking time









just dont oversleep tommorrow


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Yes, I find boxes make the best modems.

i need the cd and manual that are in the box


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

march to 500 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i need the cd and manual that are in the box









look 'em up online? they probably exist somewhere as a pdf.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
just dont oversleep tommorrow

hey now...


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
just dont oversleep tommorrow

hahahha never going to live that one down


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_its 6am do you know where your posters are

Well it's now just after 8:00 and I have a crap-ton of things to do today. Last minute prep!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_










BTW, sweet ride. Titian red w/ tan cloth. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
look 'em up online? they probably exist somewhere as a pdf.

im not really worried about finding it, im more saying i cant look now for the physical objects....online will be searched post haste


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

Fraser's Modem:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
hahahha never going to live that one down 

your one to talk


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Fraser's Modem:









period correct


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
your one to talk









QUE???


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (frd206)*

Start out this afternoon for a late night drive to meet up with the Great Midwestern caravan tomorrow AM. Am I there yet?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (1nsanevwfreak)*

In 05, I drove to cincy from Denver in ONE DAY!! (18 hours, that is)!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
QUE???

waking up late to go to philly for cheesesteaks on the non-april 19th occassion


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I thought about that but this will be the farthest I have ever driven her, and it will be nice to have some company for at least part of the drive.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (1nsanevwfreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1nsanevwfreak* »_Start out this afternoon for a late night drive to meet up with the Great Midwestern caravan tomorrow AM. Am I there yet?









drive safe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
waking up late to go to philly for cheesesteaks on the non-april 19th occassion

oh but that was just for cheese steaks


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (frd206)*

drive fast


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
oh but that was just for cheese steaks


still woke up late


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
still woke up late

more like I did not really feel like going. I woke up in time but 1 blink took an hour


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
more like I did not really feel like going. I woke up in time but 1 blink took an hour

boo that


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (1nsanevwfreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1nsanevwfreak* »_I thought about that but this will be the farthest I have ever driven her, and it will be nice to have some company for at least part of the drive.

another midwest caravan car checking in! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Hi ho, hi ho, only one more day to go!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I think thats where they keep the stupid teenagers.









I agree. I avoid that place like the plague, but around christmas time I usually have to in there. 

Good morning.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_Closest mall to me is like 30 mins, damn living in the boonies for easy store access!

My "local" one is about a half hour away too. The other two are in southern Maine. I've head there is one in far northern ME too, but it's probably just a strip mall.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_I'm still printing t-shirts.









Dedication! Or is it that we are all procrastinators?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_This one puts me comfortably into 10th all by myself.
Joe in the morning when he checks the count!









Too true, too true. Plenty of time to get it back.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_
























i think rear is missing something.

The sag that most of them acquire over time...








Looks good without it.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
I haven't had those in a long time...probably once or twice in my life.
Well, goodnight. Long day tomorrow.

Good luck tomorrow, Senor Jimbo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_Feels like I'm talking to myself








Wörthersee 08 scirocco content:








And if my counting is not incorect I'm at a 1000 posts









Congrats! I'm still a way off. And congrats on getting to see Worthersee. That must have kicked ass.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_What I need to do is attach a webcam to my hood, and set it to auto-post on the vortex a new picture every 5 minutes of the convoy. Muahaha!








That will boost this thread's count.











_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 6:08 AM 5-29-2008_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Goodmorning.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
ustream.tv
^^ start a channel like we did on the way to h2oi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit : own









_Modified by mr lee at 4:57 AM 5-29-2008_

Nice own!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
ustream.tv
^^ start a channel like we did on the way to h2oi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit : own









_Modified by mr lee at 4:57 AM 5-29-2008_

Very nice indeed. Girl is cute too.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Good luck tomorrow, Senor Jimbo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Joe, Did you get shipping notification from GAP?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Oh, and I'm all set for the trip. 
This was when I was getting the tires mounted:
















Dark and somewhat blurry, but the car has it's new shoes all installed and pretty.
















I forgot my tripod on last night's shakedown trip looking for an open beer distributor.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Well, by my plans for today I left 6 ago. Hmmm, so much for that. Maybe I'll shoot to be out of here by 10.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Oh, and I'm all set for the trip. 
This was when I was getting the tires mounted:
















Dark and somewhat blurry, but the car has it's new shoes all installed and pretty.
















I forgot my tripod on last night's shakedown trip looking for an open beer distributor.










Can't wait to see them in person.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Joe, Did you get shipping notification from GAP?

Indeed I did. I believe you estimated 5:00. The notification came in at 5:18. Nice work.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by scirocco*joe at 9:16 AM 5-29-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

wheels look hot joe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Oh, and I'm all set for the trip. 
...
I forgot my tripod on last night's shakedown trip looking for an open beer distributor.










Picked up my Summer Blondes yesterday as well. Started staging my gear. I want to leave work by 3:30 today so I can get r' loaded up for tomorrow's departure!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Indeed I did. I believe you estimated 5:00. The notification came in at 5:18. Nice work.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








nice


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Picked up my Summer Blondes yesterday as well. Started staging my gear. I want to leave work by 3:30 today so I can get r' loaded up for tomorrow's departure!

im trying for the same deal...but i still have class tonight








630-10...meaning at the earliest im going to bed at 1045....530 is gonna be rough


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

Something for the mk1 guys: 








@scirocco*joe: New shoes look sexy!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
im trying for the same deal...but i still have class tonight







630-10...meaning at the earliest im going to bed at 1045....530 is gonna be rough

greg and I have alot of work planned for today going to be a long night.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_@scirocco*joe: New shoes look sexy!
 

_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Can't wait to see them in person.










_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_wheels look hot joe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks, guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm really happy with the outcome.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (eurocco)*

'mornin, people.
I'm sleepy. Late night and now I've got visitors enroute from all directions and tons to do. I have to change the fuel distributor in my car and get it running better.
Timbo called. His shift linkage busted, so he's off to the junkyard to get some parts.
Edit: wheels look great, Joe! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by sciroccojim at 9:23 AM 5-29-2008_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
greg and I have alot of work planned for today going to be a long night.

I hear that.
Now till 12:00 noon: Vortex post whoring
12:00-12:30: PayPal Ecommerce integration meeting
12:30-2:00: Walk, feed and play with Albert. Stop at Auto place for wheel chocks.
2:00-3:00: Meeting with Terrain Buying Team
3:00-4:00: Ecommerce Replatform Meeting with IT
4:00-6:00: Vortex post whoring
6:00-6:30: How to Change a Tire and Jump Start Your Car workshop at URBN.
6:30-7:30: Pick up beer, water, supplies.
7:30-8:30: Eat dinner with the lady, take Albert for a walk.
8:30-10:00: Pack bag, pack tools, jacks, jack stands, check fluids, etc.
In bed by 11, I hope.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Edit: wheels look great, Joe! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks, Jim!
Can I tell you how excited I am to see your car in person?! 
CINCY IS THE BEST WEEKEND OF THE YEAR!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
ustream.tv
^^ start a channel like we did on the way to h2oi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit : own









_Modified by mr lee at 4:57 AM 5-29-2008_

Bringing this back.
Nice own, b3rt. Seriously. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I hear that.
Now till 12:00 noon: Vortex post whoring
12:00-12:30:blah, blah, blah
12:30-2:00: Walk, feed and play with Albert. Stop at Auto place for wheel chocks.
2:00-3:00: blah, blah, blah
3:00-4:00: blah, blah, blah
4:00-6:00: Vortex post whoring
6:00-6:30: blah, blah, blah
6:30-7:30: Pick up beer, water, supplies.
7:30-8:30: Eat dinner with the lady, take Albert for a walk.
8:30-10:00: Pack bag, pack tools, jacks, jack stands, check fluids, etc.
In bed by 11, I hope.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Fixed


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
i was thinking about bringing some and inaguriating any who have not parktook of essex's finest back water yet









If you bring me a six pack I'll pay you the $4


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

so before my post it was 1/2 hour that someone else posted......what you guys working on Sciroccos all of the sudden?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_so before my post it was 1/2 hour that someone else posted......what you guys working all of the sudden?

Fixed


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

I know that timbo and Jim are busy......but.....Roger?







oh yeah and you....you where staging








I am actually feelling a little sick at the present time


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Sup.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
If you bring me a six pack I'll pay you the $4









ill see what i can manage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_I know that timbo and Jim are busy......but.....Roger?







oh yeah and you....you where staging








I am actually feelling a little sick at the present time

Staging took place last night. I am actually at work right now (although not doing any actual work) and you have a little dribble on your chin.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Staging took place last night. I am actually at work right now (although not doing any actual work) and you have a little dribble on your chin.









work at work....thats crazy talk


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

yeah who came upwith that, actually working while at work


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_yeah who came upwith that, actually working while at work

Probably some tool with nothing better to do...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

I almost forgot to bring my horse shoes. mr. lee and Neptuno a really good.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_I almost forgot to bring my horse shoes. mr. lee and Neptuno a really good.









Neptuno won that game... i want REVENGE!!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
Neptuno won that game... i want REVENGE!!









You will get your chance!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Also bringing a new game.








Lawn Dart Tag!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

lawn dart tag ftw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

14 pages to go


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_14 pages to go

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
Neptuno won that game... i want REVENGE!!









It was my unique form, See;


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

fresh cat burrito,

_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_fresh cat burrito,


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_










Kittychanga


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

Not a rocco, but since it's a A1 I think you'll like it
















Is evreybody polishing there cars or something? It's slow here :/


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_ 
Is evreybody polishing there cars or something? It's slow here :/

I'm fighting a sunroof... new assembly, new panel... not working


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_14 pages to go

Well I've tried to help all I could. But this is it for me. I am heading out now-2 hours too late(well by what I had planned anyway). Damned stereo giving me a hard time took up a fair amount of that.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

See you guys tomorrow. Hopefully we all get there alright and there are no breakdowns. Of course for the rest of you east coasters, I will be there enjoying a beer, well before you pull in.








And hopefully I didn't just jinx us...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_Not a rocco, but since it's a A1 I think you'll like it
















Is evreybody polishing there cars or something? It's slow here :/

Sweet A1 Golf!
Posting from the WC again...
I love a good crap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_lawn dart tag ftw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I love lawn dart tag! 
I love lamp.


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Going out to put in my ipod adapter in a few. Need major tunage for major mileage.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Post up, you lazy MFers!
Where the hell is that slouch, Mikey Bee? Oh, I know how to get him. 
_Z4s are for little girlz_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I'm fighting a sunroof... new assembly, new panel... not working









I thought you had the sunroof sorted out all ready.


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_Pffff.... that's nothing:








Altho it's in kilometers not miles.... And it's from a T4 transporter (eurovan







) it's still more









Thats just where mine broke 2 years ago and the old girl still has all the major drivetrain components including the clutch. Cincy here I come!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Post up, you lazy MFers!
Where the hell is that slouch, Mikey Bee? Oh, I know how to get him. 
_Z4s are for little girlz_ 

Yeah, what Joe said!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_See you guys tomorrow. Hopefully we all get there alright and there are no breakdowns. Of course for the rest of you east coasters, I will be there enjoying a beer, well before you pull in.








And hopefully I didn't just jinx us...









drive safe....see you tomorrow


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Joe,
Don't you have a _blah!, blah!, blah! _to go to soon?


_Modified by bigtavo at 11:23 AM 5-29-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Sweet A1 Golf!
Posting from the WC again...
I love a good crap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

TMI joe, TMI


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Post up, you lazy MFers!
Where the hell is that slouch, Mikey Bee? Oh, I know how to get him. 
_Z4s are for little girlz_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

16999


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Posting from the WC again...
I love a good crap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

And I thought I was the only wierd one having a notebook with a external monitor on the toilet


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

17001


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Joe,
Don't you a _blah!, blah!, blah! _to go to soon?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_17000


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_17001









i got it pre-ninja edit


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

17005?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

the big board

The Cincy 2008 Discussion Thread
» Topic Participation
17005 posts exist in this topic.
Contributors are ranked most active first. » Close Window

User	Posts
frd206	2219
Mtl-Marc	1719
Chris16vRocco	1338
G-rocco	1175
mr lee	943
timbo2132	939
punchbug	813
16VScirrocco88	812
85roccoZ400	791
bigtavo	606
scirocco*joe	591
vwdaun	494
tmechanic	461
MK1roccin77	383
Iroczgirl	378
crazyaboutrocs	373
Neptuno	343
Morio	288
cholland_	282
wheeltowheel	186
Michael Bee	154
53BGTX	145
Lord_Verminaard	131


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_









You grabbed that quick, I edited it almost instantly after posting.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
You grabbed that quick, I edited it almost instantly after posting.









like lightning


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
like lightning









or thunder.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

I'm surprised nobody said: Like you in bed








WOOO first page (edit: almost) owned
















Edit: that was mean










_Modified by eurocco at 5:29 PM 5-29-2008_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (eurocco)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_I'm surprised nobody said: Like you in bed










ouch


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

another step closer


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*

This page needs more of this:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
or thunder.

Or barking spiders (for joe)


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

no it does not


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

it needs more of this:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_it needs 
to die


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_it needs more of this:

Cincy related stuff in the cincy thread? That's unposible!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_
Cincy related stuff in the cincy thread? That's unposible!

its against the rules


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

+1 post
nothing to see here... keep going...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (eurocco)*

whered everyone go?


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_whered everyone go?









Don't know. All I know is that the French can't spell:


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (frd206)*

work is getting in the way of posting


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Lunch time post.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Lunch time post.

after lunch post


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Working in the Scirocco sweat shop right now. MANY shirts to iron.

Jim called me up and said "IRON MY SHIRT, B!TCH!"









My car's shifter broke near my house. I only have 3rd and 4th gear. That 90 degree pivot piece on the transmission broke in half - the one with the two balls.
This is the second time it happened. USRT linkage FTL. I'm going back to stock. Stock = more reliable.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Timbo have one of this:









Have fun people:
http://thebottlecapman.com/Beer Used Cork1.htm


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

for the pittsburg peeps:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

some soda from the past:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Paul (sciroccos4life) told me on the phone that his new Mk1 just got hit in the parking lot by somebody. He's waiting for the cops.
He said that one of the front turns is out, and there is some metal damage in the area.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*









































































_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Paul (sciroccos4life) told me on the phone that his new Mk1 just got hit in the parking lot by somebody. He's waiting for the cops.
He said that one of the front turns is out, and there is some metal damage in the area.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Ha squirt and gyn


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Paul (sciroccos4life) told me on the phone that his new Mk1 just got hit in the parking lot by somebody. He's waiting for the cops.
He said that one of the front turns is out, and there is some metal damage in the area.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Paul (sciroccos4life) told me on the phone that his new Mk1 just got hit in the parking lot by somebody. He's waiting for the cops.

That sux big time.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Working in the Scirocco sweat shop right now. MANY shirts to iron.

Jim called me up and said "IRON MY SHIRT, B!TCH!"









My car's shifter broke near my house. I only have 3rd and 4th gear. That 90 degree pivot piece on the transmission broke in half - the one with the two balls.
This is the second time it happened. USRT linkage FTL. I'm going back to stock. Stock = more reliable.
















im glad i didnt drop the $$$for the USRT


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Paul (sciroccos4life) told me on the phone that his new Mk1 just got hit in the parking lot by somebody. He's waiting for the cops.
He said that one of the front turns is out, and there is some metal damage in the area.

This is just bad to see.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Is it really bad?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Timbo have one of this:









Have fun people:
http://thebottlecapman.com/Beer Used Cork1.htm

natty boh baby


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

leaving work to pick up brother from school http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif then packing


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

ironing till I go INSANE!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_ironing till I go INSANE!

No starch please


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

why is my car misfiring all the sudden


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Temperature of our pool is 26.5°c (79.7°f). BRB


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_why is my car misfiring all the sudden

















Checked spark plug's, wires, distributor...?
Page 488 is mine (for now)


















_Modified by eurocco at 8:39 PM 5-29-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_
Checked spark plug's, wires, distributor...?


checked the wires, cleaned the plugs, replaced the coil packs... 
now I'm beginning to think it's not a misfire, but possibly just running a bit rich. It's spuddering at 3k w/ little pressure on the peddal. However, if I give it gas it's fine.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
checked the wires, cleaned the plugs, replaced the coil packs... 
now I'm beginning to think it's not a misfire, but possibly just running a bit rich. It's spuddering at 3k w/ little pressure on the peddal. However, if I give it gas it's fine.










DAtalog it


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_

DAtalog it

SDS = NO DATALOG


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

SDS=0
MS=1


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

we just had disturving news at work


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_SDS=0
MS=1

thats it... now I'm throwing you in the lake right after Frasier


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

better toss me too!


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_we just had disturving news at work









a?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Paul (sciroccos4life) told me on the phone that his new Mk1 just got hit in the parking lot by somebody. He's waiting for the cops.
He said that one of the front turns is out, and there is some metal damage in the area.





































I should be able to fix him up with a turn lens at Cincy.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_better toss me too!









thats a given... 
maybe we should have a MS vs SDS soccer game.








Raluto (sp)
Mr. Lee 
Josh (sciroccoracer7)
vs. 
Timob
some other retard
some other retard


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_we just had disturving news at work









???????


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Welp, I'm back in Dayton to pick up a few more things like sleeping bags / pillows after dropping the 172 off in Wilmington. Gotta get the 16v & '86 out there too with a little help from JediLynne. Doug & Kathy are in north-central Indiana with an eta of 6:00-ish, Ellen should be in sooner than that. Jim Jarrett is sick as hell and not gonna make it.








Now if the dryer would just hurry up and finish with the laundry, then we'll be on our way.
See ya'll soon!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
thats a given... 
maybe we should have a MS vs SDS soccer game.








Raluto (sp)
Mr. Lee 
Josh (sciroccoracer7)
vs. 
Timob
some other retard
some other retard

I guess I'm playing soccer with Timob.








ok..I play for keeps..


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

You have to have megasquirt to play!!

(Which can be arranged)


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_You have to have megasquirt to play!!

(Which is a horrible move )









yeah....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
???????

They are moving the whole







group.....


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
They are moving the whole







group.....

where? downstairs or across the country ?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Home. need to mow the lawn before I can start with the cincy prep


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I am also home. Prep begins shortly.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_ironing till I go INSANE!

my shirt better look baller


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_why is my car misfiring all the sudden


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
checked the wires, cleaned the plugs, replaced the coil packs... 
now I'm beginning to think it's not a misfire, but possibly just running a bit rich. It's spuddering at 3k w/ little pressure on the peddal. However, if I give it gas it's fine.









just make it to cincy


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_SDS=0
MS=1








MS is looking more and more promising as digi1 hookups fall by the wayside of non responsiveness


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
thats it... now I'm throwing you in the lake right after Frasier 

thats fine....cuz that aint my name......no i


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_better toss me too!









the timob throws himself infront of busses


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

gettin' the girls ready


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
thats a given... 
maybe we should have a MS vs SDS soccer game.








Raluto (sp)
Mr. Lee 
Josh (sciroccoracer7)
vs. 
Timob
some other retard
some other retard

that would be a boring game....the timob would just break all your kneecaps


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Welp, I'm back in Dayton to pick up a few more things like sleeping bags / pillows after dropping the 172 off in Wilmington. Gotta get the 16v & '86 out there too with a little help from JediLynne. Doug & Kathy are in north-central Indiana with an eta of 6:00-ish, Ellen should be in sooner than that. Jim Jarrett is sick as hell and not gonna make it.








Now if the dryer would just hurry up and finish with the laundry, then we'll be on our way.
See ya'll soon!

hope everyone gets there safe.
thanks again daun for putting this on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and tolerating this thread


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_You have to have megasquirt to play!!

(Which can be arranged)









the timob recruitment drive is on


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
where? downstairs or across the country ?

around the corner? across the street? up the creek?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Home. need to mow the lawn before I can start with the cincy prep









eff that, no one will be home this weekend, the grass dosnt care if it looks good or not, its got no one to impress


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_I am also home. Prep begins shortly.

my car is ready, all i need now is girlfriend and her belongings for the trip.
took the car on a quick spin around the country block with the crap in the back.....i hope the highway arent too bumpy, cuz i rub on bumps now







when i got home, i pulled some of the fender liner screws in the front, rears, they will just have to rub on them unrolled fenders


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_gettin' the girls ready









you car is winking


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

so close to a new page


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (eurocco)*

moving on to a new page
mah new brakes


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
my car is ready, all i need now is girlfriend and her belongings for the trip.
took the car on a quick spin around the country block with the crap in the back.....i hope the highway arent too bumpy, cuz i rub on bumps now







when i got home, i pulled some of the fender liner screws in the front, rears, they will just have to rub on them unrolled fenders

Well, as they say, if you ain't rubbin', you ain't dubbin!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Well, as they say, if you ain't rubbin', you ain't dubbin!

exactly....plus the wheels and tires together, including the rattle can paint, set me back all of 50 bucks


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

gotta go to class http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif keep it going, i want to see 500
no phone as modem action for me this weekend as i get charged per minute for it.....ill just use the internet on the phone itself to post whore it to 500 if need be


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*

Nice wheels Fraser


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

lawn is mowed, oil is a-draining.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

packing packing packing packing..... packing


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

leaving to go pick up wheels then to greg's to get some final prep work done


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_Feels like I'm talking to myself








Wörthersee 08 scirocco content:








And if my counting is not incorect I'm at a 1000 posts









Congrats on 1000.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
That was tomorrow, now is today.






















I am signing off, the car is packed, ready to leave. 
See you Friday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









See you friday Marc, drive safely. Try not to hit any mufflers!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_Moar! 









Yes please.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
ustream.tv
^^ start a channel like we did on the way to h2oi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit : own


















Beautiful. (the car, too)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
*the other* midwest caravan car checking in! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
My "local" one is about a half hour away too. The other two are in southern Maine. I've head there is one in far northern ME too, but it's probably just a strip mall.

My local one is about 20 min. from home, and just up the street from work. Of course that one sucks, the better one (2 story!!) is also about 20 min. from home.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_Something for the mk1 guys: 








@scirocco*joe: New shoes look sexy!

Hot!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Thanks, Jim!
Can I tell you how excited I am to see your car in person?! 
CINCY IS THE BEST WEEKEND OF THE YEAR!









This man speaks the truth!!








Is the lady coming with you, Joe? Or are you flying solo yet again.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Fixed for accuracy. 

wha?? another MWC ?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_Not a rocco, but since it's a A1 I think you'll like it
















Is evreybody polishing there cars or something? It's slow here :/









Nice pictures, dude!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
wha?? another MWC ? 

another makes it sound like there's a lot. The other is closer to the actual number, which is not many.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_I'm surprised nobody said: Like you in bed








WOOO first page (edit: almost) owned
















Edit: that was mean









Another nice pic. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_This page needs more of this:









It bears repeating.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Paul (sciroccos4life) told me on the phone that his new Mk1 just got hit in the parking lot by somebody. He's waiting for the cops.
He said that one of the front turns is out, and there is some metal damage in the area.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I'm going out to wash the car, clean the wheels tires and windows, then put tools and crap in the back.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

What's been keeping me from working on the roccos for the last week:








Can't wait to get back under the car next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

And this is the rocco thats geting finished first:


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

Becouse it doesn't have a motor in it:


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

It's geting a 1.8 DX from my car:


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

Becouse my car is geting a nice AAD (3A) 2.0 from a audi:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (eurocco)*

My car is washed, now food is here. After that I'll do the wheels and windows and pack it up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

With a G-grind cam from a DX:


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









We need to shake things up.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

And a ported head. No pic of the head but here are the valves:


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (eurocco)*

I wonder how the bbq is goin' at Jim's?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Let's finish this page.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

We're working on 30 cars at once!!
The food is mighty good though!
Muahhaha! Own.


_Modified by timbo2132 at 7:08 PM 5-29-2008_


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Just a reminder to all those that are packing there roccos with spare parts for cincy:
http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa295/MojeIme6/random/2-14-21040-l-g1nA652Cirvk5EWrL****A.jpg


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_We're working on 30 cars at once!!
The food is mighty good though!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Paul's damage:

















As you can see, he already replaced the turnsignal with one from his parts car.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

That's not _that_ bad. Still sux big time


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Working on Jim's car: Rear struts, tailights, hood adjustment, new airflow meter, mudflaps, bulbs, doorhandles and all that.
Working on Karl's car: Fuel filler hose needed replacing
Working on Paul's car: Needs points adjusted
Working on Timbo's car: Replacing and adjusting entire shift linkage
all while BBQing food, ironing shirts, making lanyards and going insane!

















(Posting from inside that car exactly as it is in that pic)


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Paul's damage:

















As you can see, he already replaced the turnsignal with one from his parts car.

It could have been much worse.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

10 moar pages!


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

We can do it!


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

P.S. Evreybody remember to check the level of your blinker fluid!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (eurocco)*

Sciroccoracer7 & gtiyr87 just landed....
crown & cokes FTMFW!!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I gotta shut the computer and things down, load the car, get ice and I'm on my WAY!!!!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Car is as ready as it's going to be. It got an oil/filter change, washed, and finished the Mothers Cleaner wax treatment. Not to my liking, but oh well.
I burned through the paint.
By hand















Guess it's time to get serious about paint!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Waiting on Roger, gonna throw some wheels on and do an oil change.
I still need to finish the sundry packing ish...


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

ok i'm back still finishing up last minute things then 
i'm off in the morning


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

just taking up space


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (nos4a2)*

The car is all cleaned up and mostly packed (except for my clothes and whatnot, packing that tonight). Can't wait!!


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

i might wash mine but its risky 
its the dirt that binds


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Where is everybody now? At Jim's cookout? I expect the presence of the Timob.


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

i'm here


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_i'm here

Cool.


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Im leaving in about an hour. Car is clean and packed, waiting for my bud to "say goodbye" to his GF.


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

i'll start friday morning its about a 2 hour drive so no rush for me


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

We need to push for 500. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_Im leaving in about an hour. Car is clean and packed, waiting for my bud to "say goodbye" to his GF.

Have a safe trip. See you tomorrow evening. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

Ferrari's New Scirocco Testarossa


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (nos4a2)*

There is nothing better than coming home the night before Cincy and finding a puddle of oil underneath your Scirocco.








I'll explain later, and will have cool broken/exploded parts to show off on Saturday.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_There is nothing better than coming home the night before Cincy and finding a puddle of oil underneath your Scirocco.








I'll explain later, and will have cool broken/exploded parts to show off on Saturday.
















But if you have parts to show off, that means you can fix it?
I changed the oil in the driveway today, in stead of the garage.
As usual, I made a mess.
Then I shuffled the cars around. Mom was not amused, the illusion that her car was leaking copious amounts of oil


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Damn Gremlins and their oil baths


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

this page needs a duck
DUCK


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_















But if you have parts to show off, that means you can fix it?


Fix it? Not really...









_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I changed the oil in the driveway today, in stead of the garage.


This oil isn't from the motor...


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

page 500
are we there yet!
are we there yet!
are we there yet!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
This oil isn't from the motor...


Trans?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_page 500
are we there yet!
are we there yet!
are we there yet!

Not yet. Why don't you kids count license plates. If you're really good I'll put in a DVD for you later.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

yeeeeeeah a movie 
can we stop for ice cream too!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

This thread need moar pictures!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

behold duck of doom


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

The Timob had sideburns:


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

if only my car looked as good as the ones on here


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

i'm glad my car can't use the computer
it would be depressed
oh well a least it strives on like a good little 
soldier


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_i'm glad my car can't use the computer
it would be depressed
oh well a least it strives on like a good little 
soldier

Your car actually looks pretty nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

its a little rougher in person 
needs a respray
mics problems need fixed
but it still goes and i'm proud of it


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

Finished detailing. Now let's get to 500!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

The push to 500 continues. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









^^Too bad he's not making it this year. I was looking forward to hearing all about liberal political stuff!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

El Tony has a point when he says Rodolfo shows up in every picture.


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

(whip cracks)
back to work 
hi ho hi ho its off to 500 we go


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (nos4a2)*









1.8T powa!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









Does anybody know if Mark from Virginia is coming? His car is sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (nos4a2)*

So here's the full story.
First of all, the car sat for almost all the winter (only about 800km from November to April), but I've been it a lot since then thanks to lots of gigs involving driving out-and-around town (about 2000km) and haven't had a damn problem.
So today I took it for a shakedown/beer run and everything was fine, then spent some time cleaning up the engine bay, lubing bushings and giving her a bath.
Then I went out for dinner (in the GLI). Came home and drove to the gas station and heard a huge metallic rattle from the front end that wasn't there three hours ago








So I lift up the car when I get pack and start poking around. I look over and see black oil dripping down the inside of the wheel. I look up and see its covering my left front shock.







At least I didn't blow the brake line like I had figured at first.
So I go to take off the wheel to get a closer look and clean it up.
Here's a picture of that exercise, which I've performed successfully at least 76,567,865,433 in my 21 years:






























Luckily there was enough left to clamp on to, and luckily I had extra wheel bolts from when I got spacers last month.
I spent the rest of the night working on the car that doesn't do stuff like this to me (yet).
So I'm rolling to Cincy with one blown strut and a two-piece wheel bolt on the dashboard... and my state of semi-unemployment ("freelance") means Coilovers aren't in the budget. So where can I get of front-only Bilstein Sports... new. I want that warranty.


















_Modified by cholland_ at 10:28 PM 5-29-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Greg, is it martini time yet?


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

so if the new scirocco hits the states 
1 can it join
2 does it sit on the scirocco side or the kia side


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Check GAP, I know they sell Bilsteins. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_so if the new scirocco hits the states 
1 can it join
2 does it sit on the scirocco side or the kia side 

1. No
2. Kia.


----------



## rocconut (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (nos4a2)*

Arrived in the area for Cincy 08 earlier today. Just cooling my heels waiting for tomorrow to get here.


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

so it should be called a scirkia


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Going to bed. Tomorrow GOING TO CINCY!!!!!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

It is a cool car, but certainly not a "scirocco"


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Going to bed. Tomorrow GOING TO CINCY!!!!!






















































































x2
x2 8:00pm


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

bed?
drink some coffee and post some more
you can sleep when your dead


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

c'mon a little over 8 pages to go


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (nos4a2)*

Well, I'm going to drive home. Sleep? Maybe a little, but I wanna keep posting.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

WHOOO HOOOO it's cincy time I'll see you all there


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

what am i going to post all by myself


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_what am i going to post all by myself

possibly. most people are heading out for Cincy....some have already arrived


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

how am i supposed to get 8 pages by myself


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
This man speaks the truth!!








Is the lady coming with you, Joe? Or are you flying solo yet again.

Solo, brother. Erin only does one day shows. Maaaaaaybe an overnight. She knows her limit. 
It's alright; I'm getting her a special present for tolerating me this year.








Edit: own










_Modified by scirocco*joe at 10:56 PM 5-29-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_leaving to go pick up wheels then to greg's to get some final prep work done

back from class...its late, must push though


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
See you friday Marc, drive safely. Try not to hit any mufflers!
















drive safe though


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
My local one is about 20 min. from home, and just up the street from work. Of course that one sucks, the better one (2 story!!) is also about 20 min. from home.

what one is 2 story? whitemarsh?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_My car is washed, now food is here. After that I'll do the wheels and windows and pack it up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

chris, shall we duck you at the loch raven park and ride, or should we wait until the duck master is present?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_








Does anybody know if Mark from Virginia is coming? His car is sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes! In fact, he's driving a white Mk2 and his Dad (also Mark) is driving the blue Mk1.
Two generations of car and Mark! Woo hoo!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Car is as ready as it's going to be. It got an oil/filter change, washed, and finished the Mothers Cleaner wax treatment. Not to my liking, but oh well.
I burned through the paint.
By hand















Guess it's time to get serious about paint!

grocco does not f**k around


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_We need to push for 500. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_There is nothing better than coming home the night before Cincy and finding a puddle of oil underneath your Scirocco.








I'll explain later, and will have cool broken/exploded parts to show off on Saturday.

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (frd206)*

Well, I'm pre-packed. As in, everything that will be in the car is downstairs in my kitchen. City living does have its drawbacks. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
However, I'm going to brush de old teefs and hit the sack. See y'alls tomorrow!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif





















http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Going to bed. Tomorrow GOING TO CINCY!!!!!






















































































yayaya


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Well, I'm pre-packed. As in, everything that will be in the car is downstairs in my kitchen. City living does have its drawbacks. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
However, I'm going to brush de old teefs and hit the sack. See y'alls tomorrow!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif





















http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif









night joe, drive safe tomm


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

im done, sleep time has come. well see what damage the timob and chris laptops can do tomorrow. and my cell phone while the lady drives, assuming she does


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

f i v e h u n d r e d w h e r e a r e y o u ?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_f i v e h u n d r e d w h e r e a r e y o u ?

_Sssssssssssssssssssssssshhh, he's sleeeeping._


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
_Sssssssssssssssssssssssshhh, he's sleeeeping._









probably where I should be.... but I'm not.
I'm gettin' drunk!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_if only my car looked as good as the ones on here

No worries man - you can park next to my '86. It'll make yours like pretty damn nice!


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

drinking huh
do you have a designated poster


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

thanks daun


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_how am i supposed to get 8 pages by myself

I guess it's you, me & JediLynne.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Yes! In fact, he's driving a white Mk2 and his Dad (also Mark) is driving the blue Mk1.
Two generations of car and Mark! Woo hoo!

Awesome! I *love* that blue Mk1.....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
probably where I should be.... but I'm not.
I'm gettin' drunk!! 

Rob. Go to bed. We'd like to see you by dinnertime Friday this year!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Daun you holding down the fort ?







you look lonely here


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
what one is 2 story? whitemarsh?

Yep. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
chris, shall we duck you at the loch raven park and ride, or should we wait until the duck master is present?

We'll duck later.








The silver car has an official duck, the black one is still awaiting one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Yes! In fact, he's driving a white Mk2 and his Dad (also Mark) is driving the blue Mk1.
Two generations of car and Mark! Woo hoo!

Awesome!! I guess they're meeting up at the turnpike spot like last year?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Well, I'm pre-packed. As in, everything that will be in the car is downstairs in my kitchen. City living does have its drawbacks. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
However, I'm going to brush de old teefs and hit the sack. See y'alls tomorrow!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif





















http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif









See you tomorrow, Joe.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

So here I sit, at my parent's, waiting on Drew & Cathy to arrive.
**update**
Just as I typed that first line, the phone rang. They're about 1.5 - 2.0 hours out.
I spent the afternoon washing cars. The '81, the '86, the 16v and my boss' 16v (since he had flown to work from Wilmington and it as conveniently at the hangar where said washing was taking place.) Who knows, I might even get a chance to vacuum them tomorrow before the major masses show up.
Oh, and I had dinner with JediLynne, Ellen and Doug / Kathy Teulie. While there I tossed the keys to the '81 to Doug so he doesn't have to drive around in a Kia all weekend.










_Modified by vwdaun at 11:31 PM 5-29-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_im done, sleep time has come. well see what damage the timob and chris laptops can do tomorrow. and my cell phone while the lady drives, assuming she does

C'mon, it ain't even midnight yet. Sleep when you're dead. There are pages to fill. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
probably where I should be.... but I'm not.
I'm gettin' drunk!! 

Just as long as you keep posting.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Daun you holding down the fort ?







you look lonely here

Well there seems to be a couple of us hangin' around. Help keep me awake 'eh?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
No worries man - you can park next to my '86. It'll make yours like pretty damn nice!

It ain't that bad.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I guess it's you, me & JediLynne.

I'll be here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Awesome! I *love* that blue Mk1.....

x2. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

tossing kesy around someone may poke an eye out


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Daun you holding down the fort ?







you look lonely here

It's ok Tony, I'm here now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 11:38 PM 5-29-2008_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I'll be here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

And when do you leave to come here??


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

yeah its not safe


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
And when do you leave to come here??

I'm leaving the house around 6am, meeting up with Fraser at 6:45, the rest of the MD crew in Frederick at 8. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

We're only 7 pages out now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can we do it? Who knows?


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

7 to go


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

In the good news category, my cousin graduated from high school today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

In bad news, my Jeep's power steering pulley broke while my Mom was driving it to pick up my Grandma to take her to the graduation.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I'm leaving the house around 6am, meeting up with Fraser at 6:45, the rest of the MD crew in Frederick at 8. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

And you're not heading to bed yet because......???


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

so about what time do the festivities start tomorrow


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (nos4a2)*

I have bad case of gastroenteratist right now


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

The work schedule for next week came out today, and I was on it, even though I told them I was going to be in Europe.








So, I called the personnel people, worried that since they had basically denied my vacation, I wouldn't have a job when I come back. However, one of the company owners (who is in charge of personnel) called me and said they were going to figure something out this time, don't ever do this again. That implies that I will have a job when I come back, which relieves a little bit of stress.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_so about what time do the festivities start tomorrow

Oh... anytime after about noon or so. Most people ill start rolling in after 3-ish, a few stragglers beforehand.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Oh... anytime after about noon or so. Most people ill start rolling in after 3-ish, a few stragglers beforehand.

Look who is coming:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3860743


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
And you're not heading to bed yet because......???

My Mom is in the shower, so I can't take a shower, and, I don't ever get tired until at least 2.


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

well thats cool 
i'm off till friday


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (nos4a2)*

2 full weeks off bitches!!!!!







*jumps for joy*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

i'll be there as soon as i can a hotel room


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_i'll be there as soon as i can a hotel room

I know Bigtavo was trying to get rid of a room. And I know one other guy that had a room and can't make it, dunno if he cancelled though. Otherwise, I'm sure you'll be able to find someone with some extra space to crash.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Greg, is it martini time yet?

Ya know, I think I was drinking one about the time you posted that.
I have pics; will post another time. but yes, drinking a martini in the garage while installing the spacers/adaptors for Rogers new wheels and changing the oil in his car.









My drinking is only a problem when I run out of Vermouth.


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

all else fails i'll sleep in the hatch


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_
chris, shall we duck you at the loch raven park and ride, or should we* wait until the duck master is present?*

Well, DUH!


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

man, i wish i could be a part of the east coast caravan, but i gotta work. i won't be getting in til around midnight
so...see you guys tomorrow night!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_f i v e h u n d r e d w h e r e a r e y o u ?


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

c'mon 500


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Rob. Go to bed. We'd like to see you by dinnertime Friday this year!

Were leaving at 8am, hangover and all


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
Were leaving at 8am, hangover and all









IM me your phone # so I can call you when we're leaving for breakfast to make sure you're actually awake.


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

see hows that for service
wake up calls
sciroccos 
fun
Daun provides everything
i can't wait


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Going to bed now.
Leaving at six am in the wounded beast, dripping shock fluid the whole way.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

Safe travels Chris, see you tomorrow.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

I'll be going to bed shortly.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

I doubt I will be, since you can't just go right to bed after people show up.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

you guys be safe out there


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Getting close now!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
IM me your phone # so I can call you when we're leaving for breakfast to make sure you're actually awake.









You got pm


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco) (Chris16vRocco)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this car:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco) (Chris16vRocco)*

Any word on whether Spinney is showing up? He hasn't posted in a while.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco) (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco) (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Any word on whether Spinney is showing up? He hasn't posted in a while.

he won't answer my phone calls either









BTW, your first in line for mustache rides


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco) (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
BTW, your first in line for mustache rides









Sweet!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco) (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_









loud wagen's not makin' it either


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco) (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
loud wagen's not makin' it either









I knew that.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco) (Chris16vRocco)*

Parking lot shenanigans.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco) (Chris16vRocco)*

Of course my old camera sucks, so you can't see anything in that picture, so I'll describe it (also, it gets us 1 post closer to the next page







)
With the exception of the first couple of cars, they're all Sciroccos. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco) (Chris16vRocco)*

Sciroccos in the driveway!
Nite!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_

















^^ I'm bringing 2 cases of Boulevard Wheat for trade. I'm lookin' for good local brew!! 
Summer Blondes!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco) (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco) (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco) (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco) (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_









^^ see the Shifty's spraywerkz shirt?? 
Mec_VW and I got asked to do the 2008 shirts w/ our roccos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco) (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco) (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
^^ see the Shifty's spraywerkz shirt?? 
Mec_VW and I got asked to do the 2008 shirts w/ our roccos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco) (Chris16vRocco)*

Daun, did Drew get Carrots up and running or is he riding shotgun with Cathy?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco) (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco) (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

can't wait
can't wait


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco) (Chris16vRocco)*

The remainder of my stuff is in the living room right now, awaiting my departure.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Mars F**king Red!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

The silver wondertwins:


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

i can't wait to see all these cars
it will help me decide which direction
to go with mine


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

We're getting so close now.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

500 here we come. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I gotta remember to bring my camera. I think I'll go put it in the living room with the other stuff so I don't forget. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_We're getting so close now.

hellz ya... 
GTI is packed... waiting on clothes to dry. 
oh and we just ran out of beer.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I meant to bring my new folding chair home, but I forgot to get it out of the 4Runner, where it's been for months.








OWNED!!!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I gotta remember to bring my camera. I think I'll go put it in the living room with the other stuff so I don't forget. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

good call! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

just a few more to go


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I meant to bring my new folding chair home, but I forgot to get it out of the 4Runner, where it's been for months.

I'm picking up 2 tomorrow morning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

5 pages to go until the promised land!!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_just a few more to go

5 to be exact.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I'm picking up 2 tomorrow morning, *unless I oversleep*. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

T, FTFY.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
5 to be exact. 

I already said that.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
T, FTFY.









I think we're the only 2 still up...


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

so when will you late night posters be arriving


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Random loudmouth fools walking by my window.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_so when will you late night posters be arriving

Whenever the far superior east coast caravan rolls in, late afternoon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

i live above a bar and its karaoke night


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I think we're the only 2 still up...









Us and the vampire.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_i live above a bar and its karaoke night 

Go down there and sing Free Bird!!


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

heh heh heh


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this car, shame he sold it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

hmmmmmmmmmm NO!
it sounds more like krapaoke


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_hmmmmmmmmmm NO!
it sounds more like krapaoke

You must not be drunk enough.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Tavo:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









So hot.


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

or tone deaf


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









anne will be rollin' in this bad boy! 12v Kia FTW


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Well, I'm getting tired, so I'm going to have to call it a night,








Keep on whoring in the free world guys.


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

getting closer 
wish i had more pics


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_








anne will be rollin' in this bad boy! 12v Kia FTW 

Those wheels are terrible on that car, they would look so much better on this:


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

i'll try to but it'll be hard


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

i know this is a dumb question but why do you call them kias


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

why do you call them kias


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

mec_vw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by mr lee at 10:34 PM 5-29-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_i know this is a dumb question but why do you call them kias

if it's not a Scirocco, it's a KIA


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

right on


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

4 pages to go


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

Scirocco content


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_








Scirocco content

^ thats kinda gross...


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

well kinda running out of pics here


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

so when does this thread start over 
trying to figure out much time left to post


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (nos4a2)*

good lord I just read up from page 493 bunch of post whores.
now we must hit 500


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_so when does this thread start over 
trying to figure out much time left to post

this thread dies tomorrow and a new one will start sometime in april of next year
but after this thread is the cincy picture thread that will get whored out


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

trying to


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_The silver wondertwins:









twins ftw!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_









the alternator seems to be on the wrong side


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

a whoring i will go


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco) (Chris16vRocco)*

sad that collin will not be joining us this year

_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Rob you still rocking that or did you take it off??

_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*

Nah its a sidedraft alternator


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this car, shame he sold it.

hopefully the new owner will bring out to the east coast shows


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_









I think Chris used the cars as an excuse to take a pic of the girls ass


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

i love those wheels


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_








So hot.









taking out all that CIS crap cleans up the engine bay so nicely


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_








anne will be rollin' in this bad boy! 12v Kia FTW 

Strawberry scented Tree????


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_mec_vw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









_Modified by mr lee at 10:34 PM 5-29-2008_

HAWT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

i hope some one will help me clean up my rats nest
and get rid of some unnecessary parts


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

so where did you get all of these pics


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_









MufflerLess*joe


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (nos4a2)*

I am just quoting Chris's pics from last years Cincy

_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_so where did you get all of these pics


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_








^^Too bad he's not making it this year. I was looking forward to hearing all about liberal political stuff!!









yeah too bad anoher hot rocco not making it this year


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

i'm almost there 
mines rusted really bad


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_El Tony has a point when he says Rodolfo shows up in every picture.









Mikey B seems to make into alot of pics also


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

i can't wait 
i'm 1 of 3 here that i've seen


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_








1.8T powa!!!

1.8T running 24lbs of Boost


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (nos4a2)*

ok I have done my part but I need to be up in about 4 hours so I need to get some sleep


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

right on


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

c'mon 500 stop hiding


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

the creatures of night the demand a new page


_Modified by nos4a2 at 11:15 PM 5-29-2008_


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

three to go


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (nos4a2)*

that is still over 100 posts


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

my goodness


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (nos4a2)*

it's 35 posts per page


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (nos4a2)*

hi


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

quick wake up 35 people to post 3 times


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

hello


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (nos4a2)*

you guys sure are trying


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

I'm friggin' tired....


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

yep still here


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

yeah me too i've been getting prepared all day
which is weird cause i'm a night person


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (nos4a2)*

last post for the night


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

gotcha
goodnight
safe driving tomorrow


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

mk1 goodness


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

mk2 goodness


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

i think he is going to let the kid win just to be nice
he he he


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

ok 
i'm out of coffee 
sleep time
i tried
see you guys/gals later


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (nos4a2)*

Morning.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

Random VW-boob shots:


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

You know... to get you motivated:


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

For some reason I love aircooleds:








"Error
This site is currently unavailable due to maintenance. It will be available again momentarily.
» Go Back"
No, no, no, no...


_Modified by eurocco at 11:16 AM 5-30-2008_


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*











_Modified by eurocco at 11:16 AM 5-30-2008_


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*









Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 8 seconds.
» Go Back


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

For some reason I love this photoshot:


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

But watercooleds are cool to:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*

just got up, must shower, awesome we are on 497....i think we can get this done
see you guys later today, everyone please drive safe


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

Like the real mk3 scirocco


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

Keep on posting? If nobody has a objection in the next 40s







...


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

Audi's are cool too (or is it just a passat?):

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

Woooo... 2 more pages to go!


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

But VW are still nicer:


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

Why I want a caddy:


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

The only thing sexyer than girls next to VW's are girls that actualy drive VW's:


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*









Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 24 seconds.
» Go Back

Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 13 seconds.
» Go Back
Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 3 seconds.
» Go Back


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

And what could be sexyer than that? Girls that work on there VW's:


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

OK. Enought of that (for now







). 
Why this tread exists:


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

BRB. Going to get something to eat so that more post whoring can comence


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
this thread dies tomorrow and a new one will start sometime in april of next year
but after this thread is the cincy picture thread that will get whored out

It'll probably start earlier than that!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
twins ftw!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_so where did you get all of these pics

I took tham at Cincy last year, and the last few (the car with the roof rack) at the Deutche Classic in Fleetwood, PA last summer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Alright, time to hit the road. See most of you later this afternoon,
eurocco, keep up the good work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
500 here we come!!


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

On any other forum I'd be baned by now for such spaming. Here I'm told to keep up the good work








Have a safe drive!


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

Hum. Tomorrow I will have exactly one week to get my mom's car on the road.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

Still need to instal CIS (I know, I know....), fit the engine back in (easy part), install the extra fuel pump and polish it real good


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (eurocco)*

We are leaving very soon.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

How I'd love to stay here:


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Let's finish this page!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Let's finish this page!

I am out of time. Off to pay my respects to the Timob.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

I woudn't want to drive a kia while there:


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
I am out of time. Off to pay my respects to the Timob.

Tell him I said hi!








And a good trip to you!


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

Looking at all this rocco pics makes me so sad that none of the roccos at our house are drivable. I feel like just getting in and emptying a tank of fuel for no reason


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

All the more reason to get one of them finished up


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

7


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

6


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

5


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

4


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

3


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

2


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

1


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

2


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

own
pulled the carpet from underneath!!!
yay for *1* moar page


















_Modified by wheeltowheel at 6:28 AM 5-30-2008_


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

Last page to go


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

OK, I guess I can't count


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

And this post ties me with nos4a2 for posts in this thread


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

Anybody want to guess what this one does?


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

gets you closer...


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (OSLer)*

Actualy It put me ahead








But it get's the tread closer to the end (and me closer to actualy doing something usefull today







)


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

is nos "new old stock" or "nitrous"?


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

can mean both of it


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

500!


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Not quite.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

But were geting there


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

More pre Wörthersee 08 roccos:


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (eurocco)*

lol
more posting!!!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

c'mon guys. we need MORE!!!


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

Not a scirocco but still sexy as hell:








Rarer too


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (eurocco)*

stupidity edit


_Modified by wheeltowheel at 6:59 AM 5-30-2008_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

whoops!!!!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*










Still don't know if it was intentional or just a guy driving home from work with a beat up car


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

Nice low corrado. No airride


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_









Still don't know if it was intentional or just a guy driving home from work with a beat up car









the hubcaps suggest its just some eurotrash


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_Nice low corrado. No airride

















nice crack on the spoiler


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

is eet dead?


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

ET phoned home. Hi's not dead


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
nice crack on the spoiler









It happens. You should see my kamei front lip


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

More mk1!


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (eurocco)*


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (Dr Dub UK)*

They don't even make those. They don't even make that car anymore.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*









Are we there yet?


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

1 more...


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

Evreybody that posted in here deserves a Ice cream!









Happy 500 pages! My work here is done


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (eurocco)*

Here you go, I won't steal your glory.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Dr Dub UK)*

poston page 500....we did it!


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

In there, baby.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (CodeMan)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for 500







wish I could have made it out, I will miss everyone


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for 500







wish I could have made it out, I will miss everyone

GET IN THE CAR AND QUIT WHINING!!!!!!! 

500ftw


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Not happening


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Next year were going for 20 000 posts right?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

Great now that this is over I can get on with life


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_get on with _life_ 

With what?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
GET IN THE CAR AND QUIT WHINING!!!!!!! 

500ftw

x2, What the hell, Brian?
We're waiting for the PA crew at the Midway service plaza right now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StelvioGT (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Getting ready for Cincy, I spent all yesterday afternoon installing the oil pan, timing cover(s) and valve cover to W2W's "Hurricane...." 
...Using silicone sealer is the worst thing you can do to cork valve cover gaskets.








Does anyone have an aluminum 1990-92 Corrado valve cover they want to sell? I understand that the leaking valve cover problem isn't so much the gasket's fault, as it is the steel valve cover that twists once it's heated up.
W2W's parts were powder-coated by Daun (and Brad). Black wrinkle finish with contrasting metal strips under the valve cover nuts. It looks great. Maybe W2W will post a photo after I'm done messin' it up.


----------



## svs (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (StelvioGT)*

Have fun this weekend guys! Congrats on hitting 500 pages before the show you post whores.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_Next year were going for 20 000 posts right?









Let's start the next cincy forum on Monday!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Sitting in the hotel in Wilmington, Ohio; filling the cooler up with ice.
The car made it the full 800km with a completely dead, squeeking-like-mad strut.
Thumbs up to that.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Sitting in the hotel in Wilmington, Ohio; filling the cooler up with ice.
The car made it the full 800km with a completely dead, squeeking-like-mad strut.
Thumbs up to that.

I award you an e-cookie. That is pretty darn awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I look forward to seeing all of you tonight!


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_Next year were going for 20 000 posts right?









Who says the posting in this one is going to stop?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Scirocko)*

I'm still fighting with the FAT, and will continue fighting it bright a squirrley on Mon.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (StelvioGT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StelvioGT* »_Getting ready for Cincy, I spent all yesterday afternoon installing the oil pan, timing cover(s) and valve cover to W2W's "Hurricane...." 
...Using silicone sealer is the worst thing you can do to cork valve cover gaskets.








Does anyone have an aluminum 1990-92 Corrado valve cover they want to sell? I understand that the leaking valve cover problem isn't so much the gasket's fault, as it is the steel valve cover that twists once it's heated up.
W2W's parts were powder-coated by Daun (and Brad). Black wrinkle finish with contrasting metal strips under the valve cover nuts. It looks great. Maybe W2W will post a photo after I'm done messin' it up.









meh, pics will come after Cincy. Cincy-comers will get the first chance to see it. Plus, my (li-ion) camera's batteries died and will not hold charge.


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

yuns have fun out there.. to bad i cant make it.
but next year i hope to have the car completly redone and stupidly slamed before this time next year


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

someone should send me a fuse box.... mine died... soooo sad.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

WOOT! Cincy is awesome! 

update: Frasier got *new* pink wheels


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_WOOT! Cincy is awesome! 

update: Frasier got *new* pink wheels









bottle caps FTMFW








in the hotel chilllllllllin' Can't wait for tomorrow! 
(carl & brian, we miss you)


----------



## zachste (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*

mr lee whats the plan for tomorrow(saturday)? what time everyone getting to daun's and things like that?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (zachste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zachste* »_mr lee whats the plan for tomorrow(saturday)? what time everyone getting to daun's and things like that?

not sure.. we're meeting for breakfast downstairs of the hotel at 9:30 (i think)
After that I'm sure we'll hit the hotel and head to the car wash... thinking around 11ish. I'll probably roll up to Daun's around 12noon... but I know people will be there much earlier. 
you at the hotel?


----------



## zachste (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*

nah im at my house im about 40 minutes away. i just got done tying up some loose ends on the car


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (zachste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zachste* »_nah im at my house im about 40 minutes away. i just got done tying up some loose ends on the car

cool man, anytime in the AM is cool.... get some sleep! 
-out


----------



## zachste (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (zachste)*

that works out then ill probably be there about 1030 or 11


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (zachste)*

I'll be there 11-11:30ish


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

I'll be there this afternoon, what a joy it is to be on page 500 :-0


----------



## vwleadfoot (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (upoo2)*

So greetings from non cinci going and bumming hard about it land. I miss being there allready. I hope you guys have a good time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I told Breandon about this because he took one of those stickers that I brought last year and made a framed wall hanging out of it. This was done from the same sticker, but I pulled the positive out of it and laid down the negative, then sandblasted the image into the finish of the table. My plan is to make glass coffee tables if someone wants one.
I just wanted to show it to you guys so that I can provide just a little bit of rocco luv for the event that I have been unable to attend. Keep in mind that the camera does distort the image a little bit, It's not quite as out of proportion as the pictures might suggest.
























This what it looks like on glass. The dark you see behind it is the shadow it throws.
















Have a good time guys I really wish I was there.







There is more of my stuff on the website in my sig. The stickers are under "wall art".
_Modified by vwleadfoot at 10:46 AM 5-31-2008_


_Modified by vwleadfoot at 9:15 PM 5-31-2008_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

Today was awesome. 
I went off to drive a MK2 Callaway but little did I know they were about to line up the cars for a photo-op, (I brought my 83's keys with me)... so the 83's rear end was picked up and dragged into place.


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

cincy was awesome
thanks to all the people whoring till 500
by the way nos4a2 is like the vampire
and the vampire got burnt 
damn sunshine


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (nos4a2)*

new-old-stock got burnt? me too!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Today was awesome. 
I went off to drive a MK2 Callaway but little did I know they were about to line up the cars for a photo-op, (I brought my 83's keys with me)... so the 83's rear end was picked up and dragged into place.









I have pics of this. I hope they turned out good. It was quite an interesting sight.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
I have pics of this. I hope they turned out good. It was quite an interesting sight.

_edit:_ Accidental own!








I'm not sure I want to see what happened to my scirocco








Here it is right after it got put into place. It's the scirocco all the way on the right









_Modified by wheeltowheel at 5:50 PM 6-1-2008_


_Modified by wheeltowheel at 5:50 PM 6-1-2008_


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

next year... I'll be there for sure.


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: (atxse-R)*

I distracted him with horsepower


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (CALAWAYMK2)*

I admit I was on a turbo-high. 
muahahahahah!


----------



## heyitsbrittany! (Jun 2, 2008)

the whole weekend was a blast. 
moving the rocco was one of the most amusing parts of the day.
i'm impressed that there were TWO callaway turbos in attendance!


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: (heyitsbrittany!)*

I am home ok. Should we start a new thread...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (StaHiMooney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StaHiMooney* »_I am home ok. Should we start a new thread... 

Glad to hear you made it back ok. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My 16V was perfectly fantastic on the ride to and fro. So much fun. 
I'm now suffering from an acute case of PCD*. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
_* Post Cincy Depression_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

The lineup.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_3 pages/day, times 6 months... are we looking at over 550 pages here?

Not a bad prediction.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Not a bad prediction.

--Slightly optimistic.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (CodeMan)*

Well fellows it was a good run.. glad that you guys had a great time!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Well fellows it was a good run.. glad that you guys had a great time!









Paul, you are the man! Your post count is up to 6 in this thread. Well moderated!


----------

